# Trek Scratch 2010 Freerider



## sessionbenchef (10. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen hab neulich gehört das es nächstes jahr kein session 88 fr gibt sondern zwei session dh modelle mit unterschiedlicher austattung 

anstatt des fr kommt dann ein neues modell für den freeridesektor von trek 

hier gibts nich zufällig jemanden der da schon ein foto von zur hand hat ???


----------



## sessionbenchef (13. Juli 2009)

ok also is das wirklich ma ne neuigkeit wenn keiner was dazu hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abstrus (13. Juli 2009)

Von wo weißt fu das? Google Bilder hat nix ausgespuckt.


----------



## sessionbenchef (14. Juli 2009)

von einem der bei trek arbeitet  

der sollte es wissen aber bilder konnte er mir auch keine geben


----------



## foreigner (20. Juli 2009)

Klingt für mich aber logisch. Die haben den leichtesten Rahmen auf dem Sektor, da machen die bestimmt was mit ner Boxxer serienmäßig.
Und das session ist ja auch nicht sonderlich freeride-tauglich. Also, selbst nach dem Kanada-BigBike gedanken ist es nicht bergauf fahrbar. Da fehlt die Sattelstützen ausziehbarkeit, die ja selbst die Demos haben. Ich würde mal vermuten, da ja zwischen dem 200mm Session und dem 150mm remedy eine ordentliche lücke klafft, dass die ein 180er Model mit selbem Hinterbausystem, Hammerschmidttauglich, und mit ausziehbarer Sattelstütze machen. Ist aber reine Spekulation. Ich würde es so machen, wenn ich Trek wäre!


----------



## Tommy B. (24. Juli 2009)

Ich arbeite zwar nicht bei TREK, habe dafür aber ein Bild 








Gefällt mir wohl.
Was die Daten angeht, keine Ahnung ....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## socoms (24. Juli 2009)

Auf dem Dealer Ride Camp in Österreich geknippst


----------



## Pivman (25. Juli 2009)

goil ey!!!!!! aber bestimmt teuer....hat schon jemand preise und varianten?


----------



## G-ZERO FX (25. Juli 2009)

ist das ne >160mm fox gabel?


----------



## waschi82 (25. Juli 2009)

sehr nett...


----------



## Goldfisch199 (25. Juli 2009)

geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (25. Juli 2009)

ein sehr schikes teil


----------



## Tommy B. (27. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme an eine 160er Gabel würde zu dem Bike nicht passen ... eher schon 180. Vielleicht ist das ja eine spezielle TREK Edition von FOX?!


----------



## _ViTO_ (27. Juli 2009)

maaan ist das fett.. mich würds gewicht interessieren.schätze 15-16 kg . Wäre ne richtig geile sache uind eventuell ne alternative zum remedy 7...


geil


----------



## Berty_Fox (27. Juli 2009)

kann es sein, dass das, das Bike ist mit den Blauen Felgen das CamMCCaul zur Zeit als Slopestyle Bike nutzt?


----------



## checky (27. Juli 2009)

Der Ösifunk sagt: 170mm, Geometrieverstellung (leider nicht on the Fly) an der Wippe (z.B. Bikepark oder Toureneinsatz), Dämpfer & Gabel in Zusammenarbeit entwickelt. Unterrohr von Session77 (mit Flaschenhalterösen  Rest in Anlehnung ans Remedy & ab ca. 15Kg. Der Hinterbau soll etwas schmaler geworden sein (damits Schühchen nicht an Sitz- oder Kettenstrebe hängen bleibt).
Ich melde mich hiermit zur Probefahrt an!


----------



## ransomrider (27. Juli 2009)

Bin bei der Probefahrt dabei, tönt super !!

Hier noch in weiss: Aussen Session, innen Remedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (27. Juli 2009)

Das scratch sieht aj nur noch geil aus, könnte man sich fast ärgern das man gerade was anders bestellt hat. 
aber günnstig wird es wohl ech nicht werden.


----------



## _tom_ (28. Juli 2009)

wär nett wenn die leut von trek das ding an der eurobike mit im gepäck haben.

preise wären interessant.


----------



## Tommy B. (28. Juli 2009)

checky schrieb:


> Der Ösifunk sagt: 170mm, Geometrieverstellung (leider nicht on the Fly) an der Wippe (z.B. Bikepark oder Toureneinsatz), Dämpfer & Gabel in Zusammenarbeit entwickelt. Unterrohr von Session77 (mit Flaschenhalterösen  Rest in Anlehnung ans Remedy & ab ca. 15Kg. Der Hinterbau soll etwas schmaler geworden sein (damits Schühchen nicht an Sitz- oder Kettenstrebe hängen bleibt).



Dämpfer & Gabel in Zusammenarbeit mit Fox? Ist denn die Gabel absenkbar? Die aktuelle VAN ja nicht ... und TREK wird doch wohl keine Luftgabel in diesem Rad verbauen, oder  



checky schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hiermit zur Probefahrt an!


*dabeiseinwill*


----------



## clemson (28. Juli 2009)

scratch air

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6178074#post6178074


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2009)

Scratch mit Stahlfedern


----------



## _tom_ (29. Juli 2009)

gewichte evtl auch schon bekannt ?


----------



## Scherbi123 (29. Juli 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> gewichte evtl auch schon bekannt ?


die air version ca. 14,5


----------



## sessionbenchef (29. Juli 2009)

ihr seht mein nächstes fahrrad leute 

das remedy wird bis vö des scratch gefahren und dann könnt ihr mein remedy 8 kaufen 17,5 zoll rahmen
möchte sich vielleicht schon einer anmelden ???


----------



## checky (30. Juli 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Dämpfer & Gabel in Zusammenarbeit mit Fox? Ist denn die Gabel absenkbar? Die aktuelle VAN ja nicht ... und TREK wird doch wohl keine Luftgabel in diesem Rad verbauen, oder



Angeblich will Trek bei Fox einsteigen ... aber alles Spiongesabbel, nichts bestätigtes.
Stahlfeder wirds auch geben, haste ja schon gelesen. Wenn nicht absenkbar, dann kommt eben ne olle Sherman rein. Die ist eh problemloser & geht besser als jede Fox die ich bisher unter hatte (& nutzt den Federweg wenigstens komplett aus) 
Fahlsteder rulez!


----------



## klana_radikala (31. Juli 2009)

schaut perfekt für mich aus

fürn bikepark das sesseion und für fr touren das scratch, da braucht der glückliche mtbr nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _tom_ (31. Juli 2009)

jap...

schöne am scratch ist das es doch iwie geduckt daherkommt...


----------



## waschi82 (31. Juli 2009)

Preise??????


----------



## MATaFIX (4. August 2009)

http://www.bikeblog.nl/2009/08/04/omg-trek-2010-scratch-the-specs/


----------



## Unikum777 (4. August 2009)

Also ne Fox 36 mit 170 Federweg, schau an. Auf jeden Fall echt ne Alternative zu meinem SX, sieht gut aus...


----------



## abstrus (4. August 2009)

so lange wie das Air 6 2500 und weniger kostet wäre es eine Alternative....


----------



## socoms (8. August 2009)

Hi, 

hier mal ein paar Infos zu Scratch wie es in Deutschland in den Läden stehen soll! 100% Aussagen erst nach der Eurobike!Also wie beim Lotto "alle Angaben ohne Gewähr"

Scratch 7:

Farbe: Glossy White 
Gabel: Fox 36 Vanilla R w/coil spring, 20QR, 160mm
Dämpfer:Fox DHX 4.0 custom gravity tuned 
Antrieb: Mix aus- Sram X.7 / X.9/Shimano / RaceFace
Bremse: Avid 
Preis:?

Rest s.h.Bild 


Scratch 8

Farbe: Glossy Black
Gabel: Fox 36 Vanilla RC2 w/Fit cartridge, 20QR, 160mm
Dämpfer:Fox DHX RC-4 custom gravity tuned 
Antrieb: Mix aus Sram X.0 / Shimano / RaceFace 
Bremse: Avid 
Preis:?


----------



## Scherbi123 (10. August 2009)

http://www.chokcycles.ch/fahrrad-trek-bikes-2010/trek-2010/trek-scratch-2010-p-738.html


----------



## esmirald_h (10. August 2009)

socoms schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Infos zu Scratch wie es in Deutschland in den Läden stehen soll! 100% Aussagen erst nach der Eurobike!Also wie beim Lotto "alle Angaben ohne Gewähr"
> 
> ...



Dazu die Preise
http://www.chokcycles.ch/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=TREK+Scratch&x=11&y=12


----------



## Tom Servo (10. August 2009)

Hmmm, haben will.

Mit Stahlfeder und meiner Boxxer drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (10. August 2009)

klingt ja sehr sinnvoll nen rahmen mit 160mm heck mit ner 200mm gabel auszurüsten

wennst boxxer fahren willst währ das session eher was für dich


----------



## Tom Servo (11. August 2009)

Ich dachte, der Hintern soll verstellbar sein.


----------



## klana_radikala (11. August 2009)

nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## clemson (11. August 2009)

preise stehen noch gar nicht fix fest....erstmal eurobike abwarten......
die geo ist verstellbar...der Federweg nicht


----------



## ...Martin... (11. August 2009)

Dei Vorausichlichen Preise stehen schon fest!!!!
Laut TREK:

Scratch 9-4999
Scratch 8-4999
Scratch 7-3499
Scratch 6-3499


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (11. August 2009)

Gibt's auch nen Rahmen einzeln?
Wenn ja, wie teuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ...Martin... (12. August 2009)

Gibt es nicht was ich weis!!!!!!


----------



## schaukelhannes (12. August 2009)

Hmm... klingt in der Tat sehr interessant. Zumal das Remedy ab 2010 ja wohl eher in die AM-Kategorie einzuordnen ist. Schade, dass Trek beim Scratch nicht wie bisher beim Remedy auch ein Einsteigermodell um die 2500 EUR anbietet...


----------



## foreigner (12. August 2009)

Wieso ist das Remedy nächstes Jahr mehr All Mountain als bisher? Ich dachte nur die Carbon Modelle bekommen Fox 32 Gabeln. Die Alu Modelle bekommen doch sogar ne ICGS-Aufnahme 2010.


----------



## schaukelhannes (13. August 2009)

Hmm... vielleicht urteile ich vorschnell, aber die 2010er Remedies scheinen durchweg mit 32er Fox zu kommen, also nicht mehr mit 36 oder Lyrik und haben dann 'nur' noch 150mm vorne. Ist m.E. auch logisch - sonst wäre der 'Abstand' zum Scratch sehr gering...

siehe: http://www.chokcycles.ch/fahrrad-trek-bikes-2010/trek-2010-c-27_28.html?page=2


----------



## Gehhilfe (31. August 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> die air version ca. 14,5


Wissen/Vermutung oder Wunsch


----------



## sternlauge (6. September 2009)

Hy Leute 

ich möchte mich gerne anschließen....würde für 2010 auch gerne ein scratch fahren doch ich hab noch ein session 88 fr da stehn....
falls jemand interesse hat [email protected]
oder hier mailen......
also vielleicht bis bald


----------



## klana_radikala (6. September 2009)

mach ne 40 rein is fr, dann hast nen dh hobel und das scratch nimmst dann zum freeriden und für enduro touren


----------



## Berty_Fox (6. September 2009)

ich schätze er will sein Session loswerden weil er sich sonst kein Scratch leisten kann oder weil er nur ein Bike braucht?!


----------



## sternlauge (7. September 2009)

richtig denn son session kostet schon ne stange geld und was sollte ich mit 3 rädern????
ich fahre gern mein session doch so richtig zum einsatz komm ich nicht oft und dann solls jemand fahrn ders besser macht...


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. September 2009)

Hat schon jemand ein Scratch bestellt

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (22. September 2009)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Scratch bestellt
> 
> Gruss Marco


möchte mich vorher gerne mal draufsetzen - bevor ich bestelle


----------



## JahJah-Bings (8. Oktober 2009)

Soso alles sehr nice.
Nun werde ich auch mein Remedy 8 von 2009 verkaufen das Bike ist noch im orginalzustand abgesehen von den 2 KettenblÃ¤tter an der frond + einer Shiftguid. Das Bike ist ein halbes jahr alt und so ca. 500km gefahren.
RahmengrÃ¶Ãe ist 17,5 Zoll

VB 2500â¬ bei Fragen bitte einfach ein PN schreiben

GrÃ¼Ãe der Timm


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Oktober 2009)

JahJah-Bings schrieb:


> Soso alles sehr nice.
> Nun werde ich auch mein Remedy 8 von 2009 verkaufen das Bike ist noch im orginalzustand abgesehen von den 2 Kettenblätter an der frond + einer Shiftguid. Das Bike ist ein halbes jahr alt und so ca. 500km gefahren.
> 
> VB 2500 bei Fragen bitte einfach ein PN schreiben
> ...



...und dann kaufst dir ein Scratch oder?

Gruss Marco


----------



## JahJah-Bings (8. Oktober 2009)

So schaut es aus bin schon richtig heiß drauf. Der LT ist nur leider ungewiss


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Oktober 2009)

JahJah-Bings schrieb:


> So schaut es aus bin schon richtig heiß drauf. Der LT ist nur leider ungewiss



Ja schon bestellt und welches genau?


----------



## JahJah-Bings (8. Oktober 2009)

Wird wohl das 7ner werden evt. mit einem DHX Air. denn das 6 Air gefällt mir nicht


----------



## clemson (1. November 2009)

http://nsmb.com/3351-treks-scratch-in-moab/

http://nsmb.com/3346-scratch-preview/


----------



## sessionbenchef (2. November 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> http://nsmb.com/3351-treks-scratch-in-moab/
> 
> http://nsmb.com/3346-scratch-preview/









echt lecker die bilder wenn es sich auch noch so gut fährt


----------



## Ein alter Mann (28. November 2009)

Das haben wir im Laden stehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessionbenchef (28. November 2009)

hab mein remedy 8 2009 auch noch im angebot 

rahmenhöhe 17,5 

ca 500km auf der uhr und komplett orig.

anfragen erwünscht


----------



## Jocki (28. November 2009)

Mal nur so aus Interesse, wo kann man in Lübeck nen Remedy nutzen? Ich hab dort auch mal ein Jahr verbracht und leider nicht mal ne vernünftige Strecke für meinen Crosser gefunden.


----------



## sramx9 (28. November 2009)

Es soll hier oben sogar downhiller geben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ( ich jetzt nicht - habe aber schon welche gesehen )

mich würde eher interessieren ob sessionbenchef das Remi wegen einem scratch verkauft ?

gruß
aus dem norden


----------



## sessionbenchef (28. November 2009)

man muss nur genau hinschauen nen bissl phantasie haben und nen paar jungs mit nen spaten bewaffnen und dann geht das schon 

nee die scratch bikes sind mir nen bissle zu teuer ausserdem könnt ich dann ja mein remedy behalten is ja fast das gleiche in grün


----------



## sramx9 (28. November 2009)

@sessionbenchef
ebend - wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest statt remi das scratch - das hätte ich nicht nachvollziehen können ( wenn man eh schon ein Session hat )


----------



## Helium (4. Dezember 2009)

Hat schon jemand sein Scratch bekommen? 
Ich finde das Scratch sehr geil, Fahrbericht wäre intressant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider 1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich warte jetzt schon seit einem Monat. Jetzt wurde der Liefertermin schon wieder verschoben auf ende Februar.
Ich bekomme meins aber angeblich schon im Januar.


----------



## _tom_ (7. Dezember 2009)

... war beim session "damals" auch so . kommt im dezember, anfang februar war ich einer der ersten ders bekam


----------



## Maxwie (8. Dezember 2009)

welches habt ihr denn bestellt, ist eins wohl noch uphill tauglich? fahre im moment remedy aus 2009 aber ich liebäugle schon mit dem scratch


----------



## socoms (8. Dezember 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> welches habt ihr denn bestellt, ist eins wohl noch uphill tauglich? fahre im moment remedy aus 2009 aber ich liebäugle schon mit dem scratch


 
Scratch 8 Air und 6 Air sind meiner Meinung nach für Uphill einwandfrei tauglich! Gewicht Scratch 8Air in 17,5" 14,45kg (selbst gewogen) 
Das 9er und 7er geht aber auch ganz gut bergauf kommt halt ein wenig auf die Oberschenkel an


----------



## sramx9 (8. Dezember 2009)

sach mal - arbeitest du bei trek ?


----------



## socoms (8. Dezember 2009)




----------



## sramx9 (9. Dezember 2009)

Das erklärt manches


----------



## socoms (9. Dezember 2009)

behalts für dich


----------



## sramx9 (9. Dezember 2009)

ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wie viel Ironie in deinen Antworten steckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







es würde immerhin deine Sammlung erklären ( inkl. der "überflüssigen" Räder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## socoms (9. Dezember 2009)

Im laufe der Zeit sammelt sich halt was an. Am Anfang kaufst du Dir nur eines und ein paar Jahre später hast daheim kein Platz mehr Das eine oder andere kommt eh bald unter den Hammer wegen der jährlichen Rotation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (9. Dezember 2009)

mit den jahren ? 4 Stück sind ja nun sehr aktuell


----------



## socoms (9. Dezember 2009)

Du weißt doch wie es ist ein neues Modell kommt altes muss gehenimmer aktuell bleiben


----------



## sramx9 (9. Dezember 2009)

ist bei mir nicht so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 
1. kann ich es mir als "normalverdiener" gar nicht leisten. 
2. weiß ich meist recht genau was ich will - ich kaufe es - und wenn ich zufrieden bin fahre / benutze ich es. soll jetzt keine kritik sein - aber ich brauche nicht immer das neueste wenn ich mit dem "alten" zufrieden bin ( mein 2tes kostenintensiven hobby sind ja mechanischen uhren - jedes jahr eine neue kollektion an rädern UND an uhren kann ich mir erst recht nicht leisten - da ich bei beiden ein vernünftiges niveau haben will ) außerdem tut sich ein rad ja auch ( ausstattungsmäßig ) über die saison "entwickeln"
3. ist das 2009er remedy für mich perfekt - scratch bzw. 2010er remi wären wohl kein ersatz - eher noch ein session fr zusätzlich.

was ich noch vergessen habe. ich bin kein trek-fan. so - jetzt ist es raus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bevor das remedy rauskam und es um mich geschehen war, wusste ich das es diese firma gibt, aber es war auch schon.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## daCat (9. Dezember 2009)

...bei cycle culture in Duisburg steht seid ein paar Tagen das Top-Modell vom Scratch (9). Wirklich feines Teil . Parts und Rahmen optisch perfekt abgestimmt.

In Live sind die Space und die Schaltung ebenfalls blau eloxiert.

http://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2010/xl/scratch9_black.jpg

Felix

PS: Das Session haben die auch da...


----------



## KP-99 (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei Fun-Corner in Hameln übrigens auch (Stand:Montag)!

Sehr schönes Bike, muß ich sagen......


----------



## socoms (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist da immer ein kleines muss dahinter zwecks Firma du verstehst.

Ansonst könnte ich das auch nicht machen und würde das auch nicht!

Insgeheim bist du auch Trek Fan du fährst Remedy! Stimmts?

Im Trek Store in München stehen alle Modelle 2010 wenn es jemand wissen möchte.


----------



## sramx9 (9. Dezember 2009)

ich habe auch ein medion netbook das klasse läuft ( sitze gerade daran - deshalb der vergleich ) - bin aber trotzdem kein "fan" dieser marke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fahre Remedy - finde es auch spitze - wenn ich aber z.B jetzt ein enduro suchen würde, würde es wohl eher auf das Speci-enduro hinauslaufen. sorry das sagen zu müssen.


----------



## socoms (9. Dezember 2009)

Speci. ist ne geile Marke da gibts nichts versteh ich und akzeptiere ich auch voll und ganz. Wäre ja schlimm wenn wir alle das gleiche möchten. Nur weil ich bei der einen Firma arbeite mach ich andere nicht schlecht warum auch


----------



## sramx9 (9. Dezember 2009)

gibt heut zu tage halt einige klasse räder. aber nur wenige wo es bei mir anfängt zu kribbeln. das remi war so ein rad. habe ja auch 3 monate drauf gewartet und bin dann samstagmorgen 520km zum händler gefahren und sonntag wieder zurück.
habe den kauf auch nie bereut. allerdings tu ich deshalb nicht trek als ganzes glorifizieren. 
speci ist auch keine firma wo es mir den sabber in den mund treibt. scott oder giant schon mal gar nicht. sind halt massenherstellern die ich mit dem kopf kaufen würde.
mein RR habe ich nur mit dem kopf gekauft - ein popeliges Hausmarkenrad mit ordentlicher ausstattung. aber ich nehme es seit 2005 jedes frühjahr vom haken und sage was für ein klasse kauf es war. beim mtb muss sich da zusätzlich auch der magen melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessionbenchef (10. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand interesse an den lieferterminen für alle session und scratch modelle ???


----------



## Helium (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja!!


----------



## sramx9 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das die anderen Liteville und Nicolai-Jünger hören


----------



## sessionbenchef (10. Dezember 2009)

hab ma die gängigsten grössen gewählt ( variiert son bissl )

scratch 6 : 19,5 - 11.1.10
scratch 7 : 19,5 - 1.2.10 , 21,5 - 11.1.10
scratch 8 : 19,5 - 11.1.10 
scratch 9 : 19,5 - 28.12.09 , 15,5 - Sofort 

session 88 : M - May 2010 , L - Jan - März 
session  8  : S - sofort , M - April 2010 , L - Jan - März

Stand 09.12.09


----------



## socoms (10. Dezember 2009)

sessionbenchef schrieb:


> hab ma die gängigsten grössen gewählt ( variiert son bissl )
> 
> scratch 6 : 19,5 - 11.1.10
> scratch 7 : 19,5 - 1.2.10 , 21,5 - 11.1.10
> ...


 
Werde das überprüfen 
Hast wohl engeren Kontakt zu Trek?


----------



## sessionbenchef (10. Dezember 2009)

das hat mir dexter geflüstert aber pssssst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## socoms (10. Dezember 2009)

Hmm unser gutes altes Dexter Naja bald wird es ja in den Ruhestand gehen


----------



## Freerider 1 (10. Dezember 2009)

wie ist der Liefertermin für Scratch 7 in 17,5


----------



## sessionbenchef (11. Dezember 2009)

kann ich dir heute abend sagen


----------



## Ragnarök (11. Dezember 2009)

Servus Trek- Gemeinde

Ich möchte mir das 9er zulegen, jedoch bin ich mir bei der erforderlichen Rahmengröße noch unsicher. Ich hatte voher ein Session in S und kam mit der Geo super zurecht, (38,7 Sitzrohr 57er Oberrohr) beim Sratch hingegen bräuchte ich wohl ne Größe zwischen S u. M 
Das Sratch in S hat zwar eine Identische Sitzrohrlänge, aber das Oberrohr ist mit 52,7 recht kurz gehalten...Und bei der M variante mit 41,3 Sitzrohrlänge würd ich mir vermutlich die Eier anhauen, dafür aber hat es die selbe Oberrohrlänge wie mein ehm. session !!! ....was soll ich tun


----------



## sessionbenchef (11. Dezember 2009)

Freerider 1 schrieb:


> wie ist der Liefertermin für Scratch 7 in 17,5





ab märz zu haben 


ät ragnarök 

kauf dir nen 09er remedy


----------



## Bulldozer (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich ins 9er verguckt. Doch eins gefällt mir momentan noch gar nicht. Gemäss Crank Brothers gibt es aufs 2010 die Joplin 4, siehe hier. Einerseits 1" mehr Weg, also über 10 cm total, und andererseits verbessertes Innenleben. Nun hat Trek im Q&A geschrieben es wird die 3" Version verbaut sein. Wenn Trek also die nicht gerade als sorglos bekannte 2009er Joplin ausliefern, dann muss ich mir den Kauf doch nochmals überlegen. 

Mal schauen ob's im Frühling immer noch so ist, denn dann gedenke ich die Bestellung zu tätigen, vorausgesetzt die Testfahrt überzeugt mich vom Bike. Denn wenn ich soviel Geld aufwerfe, dann erwarte ich ein perfektes Bike, nicht eins, das da und dort schwächelt.


----------



## sessionbenchef (12. Dezember 2009)

das wohl richtig !

trek pro shop sag ich nur damit auch alles stimmt


----------



## giant vt (26. Dezember 2009)

Ab wann kann ich an ein scratch 6 in 17,5 haben?? weiß jemand den liefertermin??? 
Hat immer noch keiner von euch eins zuhause??? Würd mich mal ein erster eindruck vom bike interessieren, aber wenns ähnlich gut berghoch geht wir das remedy bin ich schon zufrieden!
Würd mir das komplette bike umbauen, hab noch einen netten chris king lrs zuhause, ebenso XtR und XO Teile, eine Lyrik 2010 mit 170mm! Glaub das könnt dann eine ganz schöne Enduro Waffe werden


----------



## Freerider 1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Mein Scratch 7 kommt im Januar aber auch nur weil es als Testbike geordert wurde, Liefertermin ist eigentlich erst ende Februar. Sobald ich es habe kommt ein bericht.


----------



## sessionbenchef (27. Dezember 2009)

giant vt schrieb:


> Ab wann kann ich an ein scratch 6 in 17,5 haben?? weiß jemand den liefertermin???
> Hat immer noch keiner von euch eins zuhause??? Würd mich mal ein erster eindruck vom bike interessieren, aber wenns ähnlich gut berghoch geht wir das remedy bin ich schon zufrieden!
> Würd mir das komplette bike umbauen, hab noch einen netten chris king lrs zuhause, ebenso XtR und XO Teile, eine Lyrik 2010 mit 170mm! Glaub das könnt dann eine ganz schöne Enduro Waffe werden




liefertermin war glaub ich januar - februar ???!!!

muss montag ma nachschauen 

aber mal was anderes warum hast du solche teile "rumliegen" und nicht verbaut ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant vt (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab die teile schon wo verbaut momentan, aber die kommesn dann natürlich alle ins scratch, werden momentan schon noch gefahren, keine sorgeweißt du schon was genaueres bezüglich liefertermine???


----------



## sessionbenchef (30. Dezember 2009)

nee sorry hab das total verdaddelt war viel los die tage hoffentlich denke ich morgen ma dran


----------



## sessionbenchef (3. Januar 2010)

also jan. februar wird als geplantes lieferdatum angegeben


----------



## giant vt (7. Januar 2010)

vielen dank für deine antwort, eine frage hab ich aber noch, bei der du mir eventuell weiterhelfen könntest:
Hat ja hinten eine einbaubreite von 135mm, mit 12mm achse, hab aber irgendwo was gesehen oder gelesen das es auch mit schnellspanner zu fahren ist, bzw das es addapter gibt? hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## sessionbenchef (8. Januar 2010)

update liefertermin kann sich bis in den märz ziehen 

was die steckachse betrifft keien ahnung hab ich noch nicht nachgelesen 

hast ma in den spezis auf der homepage geguckt ???


----------



## socoms (10. Januar 2010)

giant vt schrieb:


> vielen dank für deine antwort, eine frage hab ich aber noch, bei der du mir eventuell weiterhelfen könntest:
> Hat ja hinten eine einbaubreite von 135mm, mit 12mm achse, hab aber irgendwo was gesehen oder gelesen das es auch mit schnellspanner zu fahren ist, bzw das es addapter gibt? hab ich das richtig verstanden?


 

Einbaubreite Hinterbau ist nicht 135mm sondern 142mm! Die eingebauten Cousin Earl Naben mit 12mm Steckachse können sehr schnell ein und ausgebaut werden weil an den Ausfallenden eine Führung verbaut ist wie bei herkömmlichen 135mm Naben mit Schnellspanner.

Du kannst mit den mitgelieferten Adaptern ein 135mm Nabe (12mm Steckachse) einbauen. Aber Schnellspanner ist nicht möglich da müsstest du ja das ABP austauschen. 

Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.


----------



## _tom_ (12. Januar 2010)

wer n scratch haben will kann sich gerne bei mir melden- habe n scratch 7 in 17,5" bekommen ( ist mir leider zu klein )


----------



## JahJah-Bings (14. Januar 2010)

Tach zusammen gestern zusammengeschraubt.

Darf ich Vorstellen SCRATCH 7

















Umbauten:

Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Sattelstütze: KS 900I
Lenker: Spank Spike 777
Sonnstiges: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25, Hope Sattelklemme, Avid Matchmaker

Fahrbericht kann ich euch leider nicht Liefern, da Daisy den Wald in beschlag genommen hat, er wird aber die Tage hoffentlich folgen


----------



## Helium (14. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön
Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JahJah-Bings (14. Januar 2010)

Danke werd ich ganz sicher haben


----------



## sramx9 (14. Januar 2010)

jepp - sehr nett


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Januar 2010)

Jah Jah-Bings schrieb:


> Umbauten:
> ....
> Sonnstiges: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25



Soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein, aber mich würde schon Wunder nehmen, wie du auf den NN gekommen bist  Denn diese Reifenwahl finde ich ein absoluter Fehlgriff. Den NN 2.25 fuhr ich gerade mal auf meinem XC Bike. Damit man nur annähernd das Potential dieses Bikes ausreizt muss mindestens ein 2.35er Enduro/FR Reifen drauf. Gewicht wolltest du wohl kaum sparen, sonst wäre nur schon die Bikewahl in Frage zu stellen. Durchschlagschutz, Dämpfung und Grip können es auch nicht sein. Wenn's der Schnee wäre, dann müsste ein Schlammreifen drauf, kann's somit auch nicht sein. Also was sonst?

Der Rest vom Bike ist aber


----------



## JahJah-Bings (14. Januar 2010)

Deine Zweifel sind vollig berechtigt hab mich verschrieben ist auch ein 2.4 Nibby Nic drauf und das nur weil ich ihn von Schwalbe geschenkt bekommen habe sonnst wäre es wohl ein Minion in 2.35 in der falt version geworden.


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Januar 2010)

Ja, 2.4" macht mehr Sinn. Diesen fahre ich an meinem Oberrider mit gleichen Federwegen wie dem Scratch am HR. Wahlweise mit Big Betty oder Muddy Mary 2.35" am VR.

Ich habe mir 2 Muddy Marys FR 2.5" gekauft, welche fürs Scratch 9 gedacht sind, sofern die Testfahrt dann überzeugend ist und ich es somit bestelle.


----------



## JahJah-Bings (14. Januar 2010)

Das is geil du hast die Reifen schon für das Bike aber das Radel noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (14. Januar 2010)

sauber.. so ein geiles gefährt.. wieviel hast du bezahlt für das schöne scratch 7?
mfg vito


----------



## Bulldozer (15. Januar 2010)

JahJah-Bings schrieb:


> Das is geil du hast die Reifen schon für das Bike aber das Radel noch nicht.



Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen  Ne habe eben einen Aktionsgutschein erhalten, welcher jedoch zeitlich bis Mitte Januar beschränkt war. 

Solange mein Dok das OK zum Heizen noch nicht gegeben hat und Trek noch die alte Joplin ausliefert, solange erfreue ich mich an Bildern vom 9er, danach denke ich über eine endgültige Bestellung nach. Aber momentan scheint es in CH so oder so noch keine Testbikes zu geben. 

Lass uns bald möglichst deine Erfahrung mit deinem Spielzeug wissen. Nimmt mich vor allem wunder, ob das Pedalieren zu wippen führt.

Ach ja, welche Rahmen-Grösse hast du?


----------



## JahJah-Bings (15. Januar 2010)

Es ist GrÃ¶Ãe L also 19,5" und ich bin 1,80 GroÃ und muss sagen es durfte auch auf garkeinen Fall kleiner sein es fÃ¤llt schon recht klein aus find ich.

Preis bleibt mein Geheimniss aber der UVP mÃ¼sste bei 3499â¬ liegen


----------



## Maxwie (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wie ist denn der Einsatzbereich von dir? Willst's damit auch richtige Strecken bergauf fahren, also enduro. Oder eher für bergab und freeriding. Überlege mir auch eins zu holen. 

Gruß max


----------



## rsu (15. Januar 2010)

Die 160er Gabel finde ich generel unterdimensioniert in dem Rad, sonst sehr schönes Rad.  

Bitte nimm nicht den Minion in 2.35 als Faltversion. Maxxis/Minion fällt extrem schmal aus. Wenn nicht für Schlamm gedacht dann nimm die 2.5er Breite. Faltversion auch nur wenn Dir die DH Verison zu mühsam zum Hochtreten ist. Die Faltversion hat doch recht schwache Seitenwände.


----------



## JahJah-Bings (15. Januar 2010)

Ja stimmt die 170 Lyrik wäre echt fein nur die ist leider noch nicht ausgeliefert worden als das Bike bei Trek raus gehen sollte. 

Das Rad is als Enduro-Bike gedacht als nachfolger für das Remedy was ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin, für die baller Strecken mit Lift hab ich ja ein SESSION


----------



## _ViTO_ (15. Januar 2010)

oh wie geil...nen scratch und ein session.genial.. bei mir muss erstmal das remedy für alles herhalten..mal sehen wie lange das gut geht


----------



## sramx9 (15. Januar 2010)

hmmm - wenn man ein session hat - reicht dann das remi für die spaßtouren nicht vollkommen aus ???

Zumal das scratch ja auch anscheinend etwas halbherzig ausgeleg ist.


----------



## speedos (16. Januar 2010)

Kann mich mit dem Scratch auch nicht wirklich anfreunden... Bin das neue Air 6 Probegefahren, leider nur in der Verkaufshalle. Aber irgendwie konnte ich mich mit dem kurzen Oberrohr nicht anfreunden... Selbst bei dem 19,5er Rahmen war die Sitzposition für meinen Geschmack zu gedrungen und das sagt jemand, der ein 17,5er Rahmen beim Remedy fährt. Mag ja vielleicht beim Bikeparkeinsatz spaßig sein, aber nicht beim touren. 
Warum Trek das Rad mit der 160er Gabel auf dem Markt gebracht hat, bleibt wohl denen ihr Geheimnis...
Als Eigner eines 2009er Remedys muß ich mir zum Glück erstmal keinen Kopf machen, ob das Ding noch taugt. Kann also in Ruhe abwarten, bis Trek ne Fusion von dem Scratch und dem 2010er Remedy präsentiert


----------



## clemson (16. Januar 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Warum Trek das Rad mit der 160er Gabel auf dem Markt gebracht hat, bleibt wohl denen ihr Geheimnis...



vielleicht weil Fox noch keine 170 Gabel im Sortiment hat und einer der Hauptfederungspartner von Trek ist ,wäre da mein Gedanke....170 vorne würden dem Scratch sicher guat stehen....

solange darf mein 2008 R9 weiter Spaß machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (16. Januar 2010)

Grundsätzlich finde ich mehr (oder gleich viel) FW hinten als vorne besser, deshalb neige ich auch zum Scratch und nicht zum alten Remedy. Mit mehr FW hinten fühle ich mich einfach sicherer. 

Natürlich wären ne 170er vorne auch nicht schlecht, vielleicht kommen solche aufs 2011 raus. Mit ner 180er wäre das Hochfahren wiederum nicht mehr so spassig. Zumindest mit der jetzigen Geometrie.

Mein Thömus Oberrider in 16" entspricht von den Daten beinahe einem Scratch in 17.5". Nur der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel unterscheiden sich stärker, wobei der Lenkwinkel entscheidender ist. Da sich mein Oberrider super fährt, erhoffe ich mir, dass das Scratch sich noch etwas freerideiger verhält. Das wird dann ne Testfahrt im Frühling sicherlich beantworten. 

Was mich leider immer noch etwas stört ist, dass Trek kein Customizing anbietet. So wäre es toll, wenn man z.B. anstelle der sehr teuren X0 auch ne X9 nehmen könnte.


----------



## sramx9 (16. Januar 2010)

irgendwie finde ich die Modellpolitik von T unausgegoren. 
2008er / 9er Remedy Enduro ?  "Long Travel AM"? Trek wusste es wohl selber nicht.
2010er Remedy ist dann tatsächlich eher ein Long Travel AM ( man was für Ausdrücke )  und das Scratch ja ANSCHEINEND irgendwas zwischen Enduro und Freerider. Wobei ihm wohl ( was ich gelesen habe ) die Tourenfähigkeit etwas abgeht, es aber für einen "ausgewachsenen" freerider auch wiederum bißchen schmalbrüstig zu sein scheint.


----------



## klana_radikala (16. Januar 2010)

letztes jahr wurde das remedy oft als bikepark bike missbraucht obwohl es ein enduro ist, jetzt wurde 2010 das scratch als freerider gebracht und beim remedy abgespeckt um es eindeutig als long travel am/enduro erkennbar zu machen


----------



## noco (16. Januar 2010)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> letztes jahr wurde das remedy oft als bikepark bike missbraucht....



Hab ich eigentlich nicht so erlebt.
Wenn, dann wurde es öfter von Trailfahrerinnen u. Fahrern, die auch mal ´nen Bikepark probieren wollten im Park gefahren und dafür war und ist es optimal geeignet. Obwohl, äh hmm - ich selber hab´s super geil im Park gefunden und wollte gar nicht mehr auf mein schweres Rad steigen...
Es kommt halt immer drauf an - Park ist nicht gleich Park und am Geisskopf fahr ich die DH eben mit dem DH Radl. 
Herrn Wildhaber will ich jetzt mal aussen vor lassen, das ist wieder was anderes...
Aber solche Leute fahren auch CC-bereift Strecken ohne Probleme, wo ich mit DH Schlappen einen Durchschlag nach dem andern hätte!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## giant vt (16. Januar 2010)

Sehr schönes bike, kannst du mir mal sagen was es tatsächlich wiegt??


----------



## sramx9 (16. Januar 2010)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> letztes jahr wurde das remedy oft als bikepark bike missbraucht obwohl es ein enduro ist, jetzt wurde 2010 das scratch als freerider gebracht und beim remedy abgespeckt um es eindeutig als long travel am/enduro erkennbar zu machen



du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht. Wenn ich lese, dass die Leute damit 2m Drops springen wollen denke ich mir meinen Teil ( ich finde das zu viel weil man immer mal ne Landung versemmeln kann ) - ich stimme aber auch noco zu, dass Park nicht gleich Park ist. Im Hahnenklee war zumeist ich der limitierende Faktor. ABER ein WIRKLICHER freerider ist das scratch mit 160/170mm in MEINEN Augen *anscheinend* auch nicht wirklich. 
Grenzenloses Vertrauen hätte ich in ihn auch nicht.


----------



## klana_radikala (16. Januar 2010)

scratch + totem = uneingeschränkter freerider
scratch serienmäßig= freerider mit demst auch noch den berg rauf kommst


----------



## speedos (16. Januar 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich mehr (oder gleich viel) FW hinten als vorne besser, deshalb neige ich auch zum Scratch und nicht zum alten Remedy. Mit mehr FW hinten fühle ich mich einfach sicherer.
> 
> gerade das empfinde ich als gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mag wohl auch drann liegen, dass ich jahrelang Hardtail gefahren bin...
> 
> Klar kannst du das Scratch mit ner Totem aufrüsten, mit Sicherheit dann nen feiner Freerider. Aber ich würde mir dann eher nen Bike für kleines Geld holen und mit dem Trümmer auch nur konsequent mit dem Lift die Berge hochgondeln. Bin mal in Winterberg ein Bergamont Big Air gefahren. Die Dinger bekommst du für kleines Geld schon fast hinterher geschmissen. Da kannst du auch ohne Reue durch´s Gebälck knallen


----------



## _ViTO_ (16. Januar 2010)

weiß jemand wo ich den Scratch Rahmenset kaufen kann?... falls ich eventuell nen guten preis raus kbekomme, würde ich eher nen scratch rahmen besoren und gegen das remedy wechseln.. Da ich eh das remedy tunen will könnt ich auch das geld sinvoller raushauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (17. Januar 2010)

Ja Rahmen vom 9er gibt's. Keine Ahnung was der Spass allerdings kostet. Mein Freund und Händler meinte jedoch, dass ein Customaufbau viel teurer käme. Es sei denn man hätte schon genügend Teile zu Hause herumliegen oder man würde sie günstige online besorgen (dann hätte man aber den vollen Händlersupport nicht mehr).

Edit: Sorry, hab's falsch geschrieben aber richtig gelesen  Also available as a frame-only.


----------



## noco (17. Januar 2010)

Gibt´s nicht m.W. - ausserdem heisst Rahmen*set* für mich Rahmen+Gabel....und daran wären eher noch weniger potentielle Kunden interessiert!

Bernd

PS: Ansonsten hat dein Freund u. Händler recht


----------



## sessionbenchef (17. Januar 2010)

jemand hier der vielleicht nen remedy 8 von 2009 in 17,5 haben will ???? bike ist in top zustand ( keine bikeparkeinsätze ) 

p.s. das mit dem rahmenset würd ich lassen die sind bei trek wirklich sehr teuer da kommts billiger nen komplettrad zu kaufen und die parts die man nicht braucht zu verkaufen


----------



## giant vt (17. Januar 2010)

bin immer noch beim überlegen obs nun ein scratch oder ein 2010 remedy werden sollte, hätte ja eine 170mm lyrik schon zuhause. Obs scratch dann halt auch noch genug touren tauglich ist weiß ich leider nicht, und ich nehms ja doch mehr für die trails zuhause her, 2-3mal im jahr für rennen (lenzerheide, mountain of hell....) und ein paar mal für den bike park. Dreimal die woche Touren von 40-60km mit ungefähr 700hm.

Beim 2010 Remedy gibts allerdings einen Hacken, man kann so wies ausseiht hinten keinen anderen Dämpfer reinmachen als den originalen, da der hinterbau und der dämpfer spezielle aufnahmen haben. Ansonsten wäre natürlich das neue remedy mit Fox DHX4 mit titanfeder und meinen Teilen (XTR, Chris King LRS, Lyrik 170mm usw.) schon auch ein geniales Teil?!
Was soll ich loß machen?????


----------



## klana_radikala (17. Januar 2010)

fürn bikepark währs remedy eigentlich nicht gedacht, da währs dan besser du holst dir ein leih bike wennst eh nur 2-3x im jahr hin fährst und rockst ansonsten mit dem remedy


----------



## noco (17. Januar 2010)

giant vt schrieb:


> Was soll ich loß machen?????



Gibt´s kein Scratch Testbike in der Nähe?
Du musst es natürlich probieren, sonst ist alles vage Spekulation.
Und da du eh schon die 170er hast, hmmm
Ja, und ausserdem musst du heuer Mega fahren statt Lenzerheide, da wär das Scratch schon nicht schlecht - vor allem mit der 170er...

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JahJah-Bings (17. Januar 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Aber solche Leute fahren auch CC-bereift Strecken ohne Probleme, wo ich mit DH Schlappen einen Durchschlag nach dem andern hätte!
> 
> Gruss,
> Bernd





Gewicht schick ich mal die Tage rein muss warten bis ich mal wieder im Laden bin und da häng ich es mal an die Wage.


----------



## giant vt (28. Januar 2010)

hat schon jemand ein scratch 7 in 17.5" zuhause und kann mir das gewicht sagen??


----------



## Freerider 1 (30. Januar 2010)

Wiegt 16.1 kg mit Pedalen


----------



## Lazy-Rider (2. Februar 2010)

Scheiss aufs Wetter, letztes Wochenende gings endlich raus. Geile Kiste!


----------



## sessionbenchef (2. Februar 2010)

da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## _tom_ (2. Februar 2010)

pass mit tiefschnee auf - den medien zu folge ist der schnee böse und könnt dein rad sogar bis zum frühling unauffindbar verstecken ^^


----------



## giant vt (2. Februar 2010)

Lazy-Rider schrieb:


> Scheiss aufs Wetter, letztes Wochenende gings endlich raus. Geile Kiste!



Welche größe? Und was wiegts?? Bekomm meines erst mitte februar, aber bei dem wetter is eh egal


----------



## Lazy-Rider (2. Februar 2010)

15,5 Zoll ca. 15,5 kg. Haben wir im Laden gewogen. Freu dich drauf, es ist der Hammer.


----------



## giant vt (2. Februar 2010)

!5,5" ? Wie groß bist du? weißt du deine schrittlänge zufällig auch?


----------



## Lazy-Rider (2. Februar 2010)

1,70 cm. Schrittlänge weiss ich nicht, hab aber kurze Beine und nen langen Oberkörper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Februar 2010)

Gegen die Winterdepressionen ein flowiges Scratch Video:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgt3E_1WQyQ"]YouTube- Treks new Scratch[/ame]


----------



## Lazy-Rider (8. Februar 2010)

Super Testfahrt am Wochenende gemacht. Das Fahrwerk ist unglaublich.  Die Gabel hat nicht ganz überzeugt, da könnte ich mir auch ein upgrade auf eine 180er vorstellen.


----------



## Ronja (8. Februar 2010)

Hi, Lazy-Rider, wie kommst Du mit der Oberrohrlänge zurecht,  besonders beim Bergauffahren?

Gruß Ronja


----------



## _tom_ (8. Februar 2010)

wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab fährt der herr im video mit der totem durch die wälder - hm ich denk ich werd beide gabeln mal von der einbauhöe vermessen müssen ^^

vom fahrverhalten ist das ding genial ! hab meins nu mal am WE kurz übern hometrail bewegt und das hat schon sehr viel spaß bereitet. sonntag war hier in NBG ja zusätzlich noch n hammer wetter.

braucht jemand n bontrager rythm laufradsatz ?? werd mein scratch wohl zerfleddern und dann a weng individueller aufbaun


----------



## noco (8. Februar 2010)

_tom_ schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab fährt der herr im video mit der totem durch die wälder - hm ich denk ich werd beide gabeln mal von der einbauhöe vermessen müssen ^^



Aber das ist doch ein offizielles TREK Video....leider zeigt der Herr nicht mit welcher Gabel er unterwegs ist - hm....hmm...

Bernd


----------



## JahJah-Bings (8. Februar 2010)

Rene Wildhaber hat eine Totem an seinem Scratch


----------



## clemson (9. Februar 2010)

mmhhh ganz einfach rene wildhaber is powerd by sram........


----------



## Lazy-Rider (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ronja,
bergauf geht. Ich habe nur das Gefühl etwas weiter hinten sitzen zu wollen. Vielleicht versuch ich es mal mit einer geknickten Sattelstütze. Ich bin aber mehr der Freerider als der Tourenbiker. Schieben gehört also auch mit zum raufkommen  Grüße


----------



## giant vt (9. Februar 2010)

Na dann bin ich ja ganz froh das ich eine 170mm lyrik coil schon zuhause hab,mir fehlt bloß immer noch das bike!!  Liefertermin von Trek ist mitte februar, hoffe es bleibt dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (9. Februar 2010)

Lazy-Rider schrieb:


> Super Testfahrt am Wochenende gemacht. Das Fahrwerk ist unglaublich.  Die Gabel hat nicht ganz überzeugt, da könnte ich mir auch ein upgrade auf eine 180er vorstellen.



Welche Gabel ist verbaut? Und was hat dir da nicht so dran gefallen?


----------



## noco (9. Februar 2010)

giant vt schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja ganz froh das ich eine 170mm lyrik coil schon zuhause hab,mir fehlt bloß immer noch das bike!!  Liefertermin von Trek ist mitte februar, hoffe es bleibt dabei?




@clemson
Grüsse aus Thalkirchen vom Stammtisch


Bernd


----------



## clemson (10. Februar 2010)

@bernd 
danke...der fehlt mir wirklich...


----------



## Lazy-Rider (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Paolo, die serienmäßige Fox Gabel ist drin 160mm.
Ich hatte das Gefühl sie könnte steifer sein.
Das Ansprechverhalten wird bestimmt besser, wenn die Gabel eingefahren ist.
Grüße


----------



## GerhardO (10. Februar 2010)

clemson schrieb:


> @bernd
> danke...der fehlt mir wirklich...



Vorschlag:
Ich schick Dir das nächste Mal ein "SchniPoSa" und ne Flasche von die Bier, die es nicht in Swizz gibt, per DHL - und im Gegenzug schickst Du mir ein Scratch... Ok?!


G.


----------



## giant vt (10. Februar 2010)

So, Rad ist heute gekommen! Werden morgen dann schon die ersten Umbau aktionen folgen! Sobald die Naben geliefert werden und es komplett ist gibts Fotos! Hoff ich komm auf unter 14kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (10. Februar 2010)

Welches hast du bekommen, 6Air oder 8Air?


----------



## ullertom (10. Februar 2010)

giant vt schrieb:


> So, Rad ist heute gekommen! Werden morgen dann schon die ersten Umbau aktionen folgen! Sobald die Naben geliefert werden und es komplett ist gibts Fotos! Hoff ich komm auf unter 14kg!



Da bin ich schon auf deinen Aufbau gespannt und auf unsere erste Tour!!!

Mal schauen, mit was ich neben dir fahre.


----------



## giant vt (10. Februar 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Welches hast du bekommen, 6Air oder 8Air?



7 coil hab ich bekommen, alleine reifen runter schon mal 800 Gramm gespart


----------



## sessionbenchef (10. Februar 2010)

sattel spec. toupe sparste mind. 100gramm


----------



## Nuala (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand von wie hoch die Überstandhöhe beim S-Rahmen ist? Auf der Trek-Seite steht die zwar, aber die kommt mir verdammt hoch vor, vorallem hat der S-Rahmen eine höhere Überstandhöhe als der L-Rahmen...
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Februar 2010)

Wir warten auf Bilder und hat jemand ein Scratch 9 in Betrieb?


----------



## giant vt (12. Februar 2010)

morgen gibts erste bilder von meinem Scratch 7, Gewicht liegt nun bei 14.7kg, origianal laufradsatz kommt noch raus, da lässt sich vielleicht noch ein bißchen gewicht einsparen? Denk aber nicht das es unter 14,5kg zu kriegen ist, zumindest nicht mit vernünftigen und haltbaren teilen aufgebaut. Erster fahrbericht folgt auch morgen, dann kann ich mal mehr bericht


----------



## giant vt (13. Februar 2010)

so, heute erste ausfahrt gehabt, und ich kann nur von bergauf fahrten berichten, da im wald knietief die ganzen abfahrten verschneit waren, daher noch keine aussage kräftigen komentare! Bergauf geht das teil überraschen gut, hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Natürlich ist es etwas kürzer, im gegensatz zu meinem Tomac Snyper sinds aber nur gut eieinhalb zentimeter, das störte mich nicht wirklich!


----------



## giant vt (13. Februar 2010)




----------



## speedos (13. Februar 2010)

Hmm...


schickes Bike, wirklich, aber die Reifen und die Klickies finde ich etwas deplatziert...
Die Reifen beschränken definitiv das Einsatzgebiet, bzw. die vorhande Performance des Rades. Was den Rollwiderstand angeht, keine Frage, da ist der NN den meißten AM oder Enduropellen überlegen. Aber ansonsten für beherzte Fahrweise nur eingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (13. Februar 2010)

@speedos

du müsstest ihn mal mit Klickies und seinen NN fahren sehn - da ist von beherzter Fahrweise keine Rede mehr - mit anderen Reifen siehst ihn bergab gar nicht mehr!!!


----------



## sramx9 (13. Februar 2010)

na klasse - die letzten 2 Jahre wurde das Remedy zum Tourenrad oder gar CC-Bike vergewaltigt - jetzt auch noch das Scratch ???


----------



## giant vt (13. Februar 2010)

können gern mal eine 50km tour auf den hometrails machen, viel spaß mit euren minion dh und dem ganzen zeug! Wenns in bikepark geht kommt natürlich was anderes drauf


----------



## speedos (13. Februar 2010)

Locker bleiben Leute... Ich habe nie behauptet, dass irgendein Downhillschlappen auf nem Freerider oder einem Enduro von nöten ist.
Ich bin den NN selber gefahren und der Reifen begrenzt die Möglichkeiten, die du mit so einem Bike hast schon enorm, nach meinem Empfinden.... Für mich ist z.B. der Fat Albert ein ordentlicher Kompromiss. 

Warum jetzt hier über die Fahrkünste anderer philosophiert wird, kann ich jetzt nicht wirklich nachvollziehen...

Jetzt zur belustigung aller, ich bin auch sehr lange mit Klickies gefahren. So gar am Remedy zu Anfangs


----------



## sramx9 (13. Februar 2010)

wer bitte kauft das scratch für 50km Touren ? Außer es geht 40km bergab. Zumal wenn man noch nen Element und ein Snyper rumstehen hat. Dann ist es doch wirklich überflüssig dem scratch sowas anzutun. Ich fahre selber den NN - aber am Hardtail - da könnte ich mir auch Klickies vorstellen . Aber am scratch wirklich nicht.

Bezüglich FA muss ich dir recht geben - fahre ihn selber am Remi.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Februar 2010)

Hab auch ein scratch...und auch NN,s drauf.fürn winter sind die geil,und haftprobleme hab ich mit dem Reifen auch noch nie gehabt!!

PS.wiso keine 50 KM Touren mit dem Bike ??
Nur weil die Fachpresse sagt isn Freerider,darfste nur Bergab mit fahren??

LOL


----------



## Maxwie (14. Februar 2010)

aber wenn es zum Bergauffahren sein soll, dann bitte die air version. Ich denk mit Stahlfeder ist der Einsatzbereich schon eingegrenz.

Gruß 
Max


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Februar 2010)

Es gibt immer mal Situationen wo man auch mal mit einem (Freerider)Bergauf fahren muß und da macht das auch nicht auß ob du nen 290g Luftdämpfer oder einen 800g Stahldämpfer hast.


----------



## klmp77 (14. Februar 2010)

Das Gewicht ist ja nicht schlecht, da liege ich ja mit meinem 301. Aber die Reifen sind nur für die Waage drauf, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Februar 2010)

Bin letztes Jahr die ganze Saision mit dem NN in Willingen im Park gefahren.nur ein mal nen plattfuß gehabt. Und das gewicht und der Rollwiederstand ist für einen 2.4 AM Reifen unschlagbar!!


----------



## giant vt (14. Februar 2010)

sehe ich genauso! der NN ist einfach ein geiler reifen


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Februar 2010)

giant vt schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso! der NN ist einfach ein geiler reifen



Also ich habe mir gestern mal das Scratch 9 angeschaut und muss sagen geile Kiste, aber so vielseitig wie das Remedy 2009 ist es nicht. Im Trekstore München haben Sie mir klar gesagt das Trek mit dem Scratch klar auf Bikepark abzielt. Für Touren ist das Remedy viel besser. Bei Abfahrten kann ich aber auch gut laufen lassen. Trotz allem würde ich ein zweit Bike benötigen, wäre das Scratch 9 meine erste Wahl.
Gruß Marco


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (16. Februar 2010)

Allso habe das scratch jetzt vier Wochen und bin schon einige Touren gefahren,klar 15,5 kilo schrenken ein,aber mit 180/170mm kann ich alles machen.da ich kein platz für 2 Räder habe is das Rad mein Traum!!!

Freue mich auch schon auf 1 mal Winterberg,mal gucken wie die Karre im Park rockt


----------



## Lindy R8 (19. Februar 2010)

Bin am überlegen mein Remedy gegen das Scratch auszutauschen. Wie sieht es mit der Tourentauglichkeit beim Scratch aus, ist da nur das etwas mehr an Gewicht von bedeutung oder ist die Geometrie ein Problem? Würde dann auch lange Touren damit fahren.


----------



## _ViTO_ (19. Februar 2010)

kapiere nicht warum alle nen scratch jetzt haben wollen statt ihr remedy. Und dann um Touren damit zu fahren?? Mal ehrlich, klingt doch ziemlich schwachsinnig.. Erstmal sollte man die 150 mm ausnutzen können.. Brauchen bestimmt auch die wenigsten^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (19. Februar 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mein Remedy gegen das Scratch auszutauschen. Wie sieht es mit der Tourentauglichkeit beim Scratch aus, ist da nur das etwas mehr an Gewicht von bedeutung oder ist die Geometrie ein Problem? Würde dann auch lange Touren damit fahren.



Die Geometriedaten sind vor allem bei der Oberrohrlänge sehr unterschiedlich... Ich wollte damit nicht lange Touren fahren. Hab mal im Laden ne Probefahrt mit einem 19,5er Scratch gemacht. Obwohl ich bei dem Remedy selbst ein 17,5er fahre, war mir die Sitzposition beim 19,5er  Scratch zu kompakt. Für den Park mag die Geometrie perfekt sein, aber ich würde mir dann eher das Trek Session holen, wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Februar 2010)

Allso eigemtlich is das scratch so wie es ausgeliefert wird ein schweres Remedy 2009.Aber mit ner 180 Gabel sieht das schon anders aus.Nur lange Touren würde ich mir mit dem Teil auch schenken,dann lieber ein Remedy fahren.Aber wer Bergab orientiert fahren will,und nicht immer nen Lift vor der Haustür hat,für den is das Scratch die bessere Wahl als ein Session.


----------



## Lindy R8 (19. Februar 2010)

@Vito
Warum auch nicht, ist doch vom Hersteller auch zum bergauffahren gedacht!?!

@speedos
ich fahre mit 1,76m ein 15,5" Remedy und finde das Perfekt. Muss mal nachsehen um wieviel das Oberrohr beim Scratch kürzer ist.

@MSGhostrider77
Sehe ich richtig das du die 2Step Totem eingebaut hast? Das währe auch mein Plan, mit 135 Federweg muß das Ding doch noch gut Klettern oder?
Das Gewicht sollte kein Problem sein, mein Remedy hat auch ca.15kg, was wiegt dein Scratch momentan??


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (19. Februar 2010)

Nee is nee Solo Air,nix absenken hab ich bei meiner Pike auch nie gemacht.Außerdem is die Solo wesentlich leichter.Bin jetzt bei 15,5 kilo.Kommen aber noch neue Laufräder rein.dann gehen noch mal 300 gramm runter,und ne Titanfeder fürn Dämpfer auch noch mal 200-300 Gramm  Ziel ist 14,8 Kilo oder so.dann kann mann auch bissl Tourig fahren


----------



## Helium (19. Februar 2010)

Weiß jemand das Gewicht des Scratch Rahmen?


----------



## jemand (20. Februar 2010)

Bin jetzt auch mal ein Scratch 7 in M kurz Probe gefahren.
Gewicht ist ok aber zum "auch mal" Touren ist es echt zu kurz - meiner Meinung nach. 
Die Sitzposition ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.    Ist nix für mich  -  schade


----------



## giant vt (20. Februar 2010)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Nee is nee Solo Air,nix absenken hab ich bei meiner Pike auch nie gemacht.Außerdem is die Solo wesentlich leichter.Bin jetzt bei 15,5 kilo.Kommen aber noch neue Laufräder rein.dann gehen noch mal 300 gramm runter,und ne Titanfeder fürn Dämpfer auch noch mal 200-300 Gramm  Ziel ist 14,8 Kilo oder so.dann kann mann auch bissl Tourig fahren



glaubst du echt das du beim LRS nochmals 300 gramm sparen kannst? Welchen willst denn reinmachen? Hab mir hope naben und eine leicht FR30 Alexrims gekauft, warte aber noch auf die naben, bin mal gespannt?! Welche titanfeder hast denn geplant?


----------



## Lindy R8 (20. Februar 2010)

15,5kg ist doch super, mein 15,5" Remedy hat 15kg!!!
Hoffentlich kann ich bald ein Scratch probefahren, dann kann ich endgültig entscheiden ob ich es kaufe.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Weiß jemand das Gewicht des Scratch Rahmen?



Hier gibts ein angeblich selbst gewogenes Scratch Frameset:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=581642&highlight=scratch


----------



## Helium (21. Februar 2010)

@Kaiser

dankeschön!
In mir reift gerade ein Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> @Kaiser
> 
> dankeschön!
> In mir reift gerade ein Projekt




Mein Projekt liegt schon fix fertig in der Schublade - wenn das bestellte Froggy nicht bis Freitag da ist, zieht ein Scratch bei mir ein!!! 

mfg


----------



## giant vt (21. Februar 2010)

WOW, super schönes Scratch 9


----------



## Helium (21. Februar 2010)

@Kaiser

Da kann ich dich verstehen, bin das Scratch schon gefahren das Teil ist Hammer! Muß man nur individuell Aufbauen das was ideales dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein Projekt liegt schon fix fertig in der Schublade - wenn das bestellte Froggy nicht bis Freitag da ist, zieht ein Scratch bei mir ein!!!
> 
> mfg



Ich würde das Scratch immer dem Froggy vorziehen
Bin das Scratch schon gefahren, absolut geil das Bike!! 

Gruss Marco


----------



## Helium (21. Februar 2010)

Genauso ist es


----------



## Lindy R8 (23. Februar 2010)

@MSGhostrider77
darf mann fragen wie du das Problem mit der Originalgabel gelöst hast? Mein Händler zeigt sich vom Austausch nicht gerade begeistert, ich müsste die Totem extra kaufen und dann hoffen das ich die FOX gut wegbringe!!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Februar 2010)

Hab die Fox ausm Trek rausgehauen und bei E-Bay verkauft (hat 500 Euro gebracht)  Totem dann bei Gocycle bestellt und fertig 300 Euo differenz

Is klar das dein Händler das nicht machen will,was soll der mit der Fox Gabel machen,gekürzt wird der die doch auch nie los!!!


----------



## timtrail (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich weiß ich hab in einem anderen Betrag schon gefragt und auch schon die Leute privat angeschrieben also seit mir nicht böse wenn ich nochmal frage!
Ich bin 1,88 groß und hab 90 cm SL welche Größe vom Scratch kommt für mich in Frage L oder gar XL?! Einsatzgebiet sollten hauptsächlich Enduro Fahrten sein.
PS: Hab schon alle Händler in der Gegend abgegrast ham nur Größe M auf Lager... =/


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Februar 2010)

nimm L,habe eine schrittlänge von 94 cm.geht auf jeden fall klar.
überlege dir aber bitte gut ob du das rad zum  enduro einsatz nutzen willst.
is doch sehr verspielt,ist eher was für park,oder megavalanche!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (23. Februar 2010)

Das ja mein Problem da ich eher nen längeren Oberkörper habe brauch ich ja nen längeres Oberrohr!
Jo, ich such so ein Spagat zwischen Enduro und Freerider denke ich fahr da mit nem Scratch ganz gut oder hast du bessere Vorschläge? (Wenn es nicht zu offtopic ist ;-))

PS: Erstmal die Freeride abwarten morgen!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Februar 2010)

In der Freeride  hat das trek natürlich super abgeschnitten.is ja auch ein hammer bike.
würde  es trotzdem noch mal in L fahren bevor du es bestellst.


----------



## giant vt (23. Februar 2010)

boa, ob dir das L reicht weiß ich nicht, da wäre ich mir auch nicht so sicher!


----------



## giant vt (23. Februar 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> @MSGhostrider77
> darf mann fragen wie du das Problem mit der Originalgabel gelöst hast? Mein Händler zeigt sich vom Austausch nicht gerade begeistert, ich müsste die Totem extra kaufen und dann hoffen das ich die FOX gut wegbringe!!



kann den Händler schon verstehen, auch wenn es natürlich für einen selber oft nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist. Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde 1. ist der gabelschaft einfach nicht mehr für jedes bike zu verwenden, weil vielleicht zu kurz und 2. ist der tapered schaft immer noch nicht überall so einfach zu verbauen- leider! Verkauf die gabel hier im bikemarkt oder auf ebay, hab meine auch privat verkauft, 400-500,- sind immer drinn


----------



## Lindy R8 (23. Februar 2010)

Er hat es mir auch so erklärt das eine so spezielle Gabel mit konischem Schaft der auch schon gekürzt ist für ihn schwierig, wenn überhaupt zu verkaufen ist, was ich natürlich verstehe!!
Werd das ganze nochmals durchrechnen und mich dann entscheiden, da das Bike so leider doch nochmals teurer wird.


----------



## JahJah-Bings (23. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin 180cm groß Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht is aber auch nicht so ausschlagebend denk ich und ich fahr das Bike in Gr.L als Enduro. Bei deiner Größe und deinem Zweck würde ich das XL nehmen. Ich hätte es auch besser nen Tacken größer genommen und ich bin doch 8cm kleiner als du, grad weil das Bike extrem kurz is.

Endgegen der Meinung die hier viele haben finde ich, dass das trek ein geiles freeridelastiges Enduro was sich erstaunlich gut vorwärts bewegen lässt(wenn man die 170mm federweg bedenkt ein Top Fuel 9.9 jedoch geht dann doch noch was besser vorran)

Greez Timm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein Projekt liegt schon fix fertig in der Schublade - wenn das bestellte Froggy nicht bis Freitag da ist, zieht ein Scratch bei mir ein!!!
> 
> mfg




Und Entscheidung schon gefallen, Froggy oder Scratch bis Freitag ist ja nimmer lang

Gruss MArco


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Und Entscheidung schon gefallen, Froggy oder Scratch bis Freitag ist ja nimmer lang
> 
> Gruss MArco


 
Froggy ist noch keines in Sicht...-also es schaut gut aus fürs Scratch!!

mfg


----------



## Bulldozer (28. Februar 2010)

Morgen allerseits,

Falls schon jemand stolzer Besitzer eines Scratch 9 ist, dann wäre es toll folgende Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen:

- Welche Joplin ist verbaut, die alte mit 7.5cm oder die neue 4er mit 10cm?
- Ist das X0 Schaltwerk blau?
- Welche Reifen wurden ausgeliefert?
- Und das Wichtigste --> Fahrbericht: Wippen, Hochklettern, etc.

Grüsse,
BD


----------



## timtrail (28. Februar 2010)

Malzeit,
sagtmal in den Geometriedaten von Trek steht die Sattelrohrlänge als "Size" drinnen, kommt mir aber so vor als wäre das Sattelrohr wesentlich kürzer oder täuscht das?!

mfg

PS: Was ist denn auf dem L standardmäßig für eine Vorbaulänge montiert?


----------



## giant vt (2. März 2010)

So, nach all den umbau arbeiten nun komplett fertig, so wies da steht wiegts genau 14,6kg! Mit dem laufradsatz bin ich nochmals um über 350g leichter geworden, also den zu tauschen macht auf alle fälle sinn.


----------



## Nuala (2. März 2010)

Hallo,
fährt das Scratch jemand in Größe S? Wenn ja, wie hoch ist die Überstandhöhe?
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## speedos (2. März 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fährt das Scratch jemand in Größe S? Wenn ja, wie hoch ist die Überstandhöhe?
> Grüße
> Nadja



Hi, die Überstandshöhe ist mit 76,8cm auf der Trek Homepage angegeben.


----------



## Nuala (2. März 2010)

Ja, habe ich schon gesehen, kommt mir aber irgendwie komisch vor, da die Überstandshöhe beim L-Rahmen niedriger ist... Deshalb habe ich hier noch mal nachgefragt.


----------



## speedos (3. März 2010)

Die Spalte in der Tabelle ist vermutlich komplett verkehrt herum... Ich hab das jetzt mal so angenommen, weil der kleinste Wert auf der Rechten Seite Steht und der große Wert auf der Linken.
Aber zur Sicherheit mal beim Trek-Dealer nachfragen.


----------



## timtrail (8. März 2010)

Sachtmal, muss ich am Scratch noch die ISCG Aufnahme planfräßen bevor ich die HS montiere? bzw. hat einer schon einmal eine Hammerschmidt ans Scratch geschraubt?
Reicht die AM Version oder lacht man mich damit aus? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (8. März 2010)

Ignoriert ihr mich? ;-(


----------



## Freerider 1 (9. März 2010)

Hatt eine ISCG 03 aufnahme, also vorbereitet auf Hammerschmidt.
Auserdem fährt Rene Wildhaber sein Scratch auch mit Hammerschmidt.


----------



## timtrail (9. März 2010)

ja, schon klar hab eines da stehn und bin nicht ganz blind =) Aber muss ich die nun plan fräßen oder ned?!


----------



## Freerider 1 (9. März 2010)

Weis net was da planfräßen willst


----------



## _ViTO_ (9. März 2010)

ist da drüber lackiert worden oder was?? sonst gibts da nix zu planfräsen..


----------



## timtrail (9. März 2010)

Ja, aber um die schrauben rum ist ein kleiner Bereich "nackig" reicht das für die 3 Distanzscheiben?


----------



## socoms (10. März 2010)

Wenn du es fräst bist du halt auf der sicheren Seite! Wildhaber sein Bike wurde auch gefräst!
Sollte zuviel Lack unter den Scheiben sein kann sich die Verschraubung lockern. Außerdem liegt dann die Kurbel nicht ganz plan auf und das sollte sie schon


----------



## timtrail (10. März 2010)

Verdammt =/ warum wird da snicht gleich schon Richtig ausgeliefert!

EDIT: Einer ne Idee wo ich den Fräßer bekomme? Die Ansässigen Händler ham sowas ned...


----------



## socoms (10. März 2010)

Hmm 

jeder Händler kann den Orginal Fräser von seinem Truvativ Zulieferer gegen Pfand ausleihen. Du kannst natürlich auch nach München in den Trek Bicycle Store fahren die haben den Fräser immer vor Ort und machen das auch gleich. Ist natürlich ein Stückchen von Karlsruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant vt (10. März 2010)

jeder vernünftige bike laden soll sowas in seiner werkstatt haben! gibt doch in karlsruhe bestimmt mehr läden, oder nicht?


----------



## timtrail (10. März 2010)

ne normale Tretlagerfräße ham alle nur halt nicht die für die HS
Die müssten die extra bestellen/ausleihen oder sonst was muss ich halt geduldig warten was nicht meine Stärke ist


----------



## Maxwie (12. März 2010)

Hi
bin dieses Jahr auf der Suche nach einem zweiten Bike neben meinem remedy, der Einsatzbereich soll bikepark freerider trails und urlaubsspots wie Saalbach / leogang meistern. Will aber auf jeden Fall kein Race downhiller haben. Sondern eher freerider lästig fahren. Ab und zu auch nortshore Elemente. Meint Ohr das scrarch. 8 mit cool Dampfer ist da das richtige? Lasst es sich auf ne totem umrüsten oder soll ich eher Richtung sx Trail gehen? 
Gruß 
max


----------



## _ViTO_ (12. März 2010)

Das Scratch lässt sich natürlich auf Totem umbauen, brauchst lediglich ein adapter wegen den 1,5" Schaftdurchmesser unten. Bei mir wäre das auch ne harte entscheidung ob SX Trail oder Scratch. Habe das Remedy aber wenn das Scratch genauso geil läuft nur mit noch mehr FW dann würd es auch für Bikeparc etc. ein absoluter Genuss sein. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal versuchen die beiden Probe zu fahren. Manche kommen mit dem kurzen Oberrohr nicht so klar.. 

Schwere entscheidung denn man muss zugeben, dass das SX Trail ein Geiles Teil ist und ziemlich unkaputtbar^^


----------



## timtrail (12. März 2010)

Wieso Adapter?! Die totem gibst auch konisch!


----------



## _ViTO_ (12. März 2010)

umsobesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant vt (12. März 2010)

kauf dir ein scratch, meins wird zu den gleichen zwecken genutzt wie du sie beschreibst! Ist echt ein hammer gerät!


----------



## giant vt (12. März 2010)

ach ja, gibts denn noch keine leute die ihr scratch mal herzeigen wollen? würde mich echt mal interessieren wie bzw was schon so alles umgebaut und getauscht wurde: 
Also rein mit fotos!!!


----------



## timtrail (12. März 2010)

giant vt schrieb:


> ... Also rein mit fotos!!!




Hmm, würde ich gerne aber mein Hammerschmidt FR liegt aber noch bei der Post... 
Bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich die FR nicht gegen eine AM tausche. Kann man die AM auch für den Park nehmen? Ich mein vorher war ja eine normale SLX Kurbel drauf und das 7er hat auch "nur" eine AM Kurbel drauf. 
Was meint ihr Profis dazu? ;-)


----------



## giant vt (12. März 2010)

wo liegt den der unerschied zwischen den beiden? Nur am gewicht? dann nimm die leichtere!
Und Fotos bitte!!!


----------



## timtrail (12. März 2010)

Naja die AM ist 100 g leichter dafür sind die Kurbel arme etwas schmaler und das Tretlager irgendwo mit 15 mm Hohl-irgendwas ;-) sry hab den englischen Bericht nur grob überflogen Fotos kommen wenn das teil am Rad ist


----------



## Randon (21. März 2010)

ich will mir vll auch ein scratch holen, es aber auch für endurotouren bis 70km nutzen. leider hab ich weder auf der homepage noch bei meinem händler herausfinden können welche größe ich benötige.

ich bin 1.78 groß mit einer schrittlänge von 82cm. welche größe sollt ich nehmen?

mein händler hat ein scratch 7 dastehen, da steht auf dem rahmen größe M aber auch eine 16. er behauptet das sei ne 17.5  
das würde ja soweit zur homepageangabe passen 17.5 = M, was soll dann aber die 16 bei dem M?

na jedenfalls war mir dieses bike zu klein, auch wenn's mir super gefallen hat und ich's für den preis von 2.899 am liebsten gleich mitgenommen hätt.


----------



## socoms (21. März 2010)

Es sind immer zwei Größen auf dem Scratch angegeben.

Virtuell und Actuall 

Rad hat Größe 17,5"(M) wenn du aber draufsitzt ist es ein 16"er oder 16,5"er. 
Ist ja auch normal weil das Federbein ja durch dein Gewicht einsinkt.

Bein Scratch spielt halt die Länge auch ne Rolle.

Ich bin 176cm und fahre "L" weil er en wenig länger ist.


----------



## Lindy R8 (21. März 2010)

@Radon

Welcher Händler verkauft das Scratch 7 um 2899 statt 3499?????
Das währ ja ein super Preis!!


----------



## timtrail (21. März 2010)

Auf meinem 21,5" steht auch 19" 

Was ist den am 7er für eine KeFü montiert?


----------



## noco (22. März 2010)

socoms schrieb:


> Es sind immer zwei Größen auf dem Scratch angegeben.
> 
> Virtuell und Actuall
> 
> ...



Ich seh das genau anders rum, denn:
traditionell gemessen von Tretlager Mitte bis Sattelrohr Oberkante sind es 16"
Da diese Messmethode bei modernen Rahmen nichts mehr aussagt, sondern das wichtigere Mass die Oberrohrlänge ist, wird das "virtuelle" Mass mit angegeben, d.h.
gemessene Rahmenhöhe ist hier 16",
die aber wie 17,5 sich anfühlen.

Beim Scratch ist das aber verwirrend, bzw. ist in diesem Fall durch das relativ kurze Oberrohr eigentlich doch wieder das 16" Mass eine Orientierungshilfe.
Ich fahr bei 173cm immer 17,5" - beim Scratch bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher. Fühl mich auf dem grösseren auch ganz wohl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant vt (22. März 2010)

Lindy R8 schrieb:


> @Radon
> 
> Welcher Händler verkauft das Scratch 7 um 2899 statt 3499?????
> Das währ ja ein super Preis!!



Stadler in regensburg hat 2 Stück vom 7er in 17,5", die machen bestimmt auche ienen guten preis?!


----------



## giant vt (22. März 2010)

gibts immer noch keine scratch gemeinde hier? zeigt her eure scratch!


----------



## Randon (23. März 2010)

ich hab mal bezüglich der größe folgendes an trek geschrieben:

hallo, ich bin sehr am trek scratch interessiert. leider habe ich bisher noch nicht  herausgefunden (weder auf der website noch beim händler) welche rahmengröße ich benötige. meine größe ist 178cm die schrittlänge beträgt 82cm. ich möchte mit dem bike neben trail- und leichten freeridetouren auch längere endurotouren bis 60km relativ entspannt bewältigen können. welche rahmengröße würden sie mir empfehlen?

vielen dank im voraus für ihre antwort
mit freundlichen grüßen... 

TREK hat das geantwortet:

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

vielen Dank für Ihre Email und Ihr Interesse an unserem Trek Scratch.

Die Firma Trek erteilt keine  Empfehlungen bzgl. Rahmengrösse  über Email. Dazu spielen zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle auf die nur der Händler eingehen kann. Fahrweise, Armlänge, Beinlänge, Oberkörper etc.

Das Scratch baut relativ kompakt, da als Freerider und Parkbike ausgelegt. In Ihrem Einsatzbereich  dann wohl eher  19,5" als 17,5",

aber das hängt dann auch schon wieder von Ihren Vorlieben ab. Daher empfehlen wire den Besuch bei einem unserer Händler und eventuelles Prodbesitzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Ihr Trek Team

noch ne frage: was ist dann eigentlich für ne zahl auf den 19,5er rahmen angegeben? L 17?


----------



## timtrail (23. März 2010)

Wie schaut das eigenlich aus mit der Hammerschmidt am Scratch? Also ISC03 ist da und extra Zugverlegung ist auch da, aber wie ist es mit dem Pedalrückschlag? Der Viergelenker ist ja für das Optimum im mittleren Kettenblatt (32T oder 34T) ausgelegt. Also müsste ich mit der HS wesentlich mehr Rückschlag spüren?

PS: Trek hat auf meine Anfrage diesbezüglich, seit 2 Wochen noch nicht geantwortet...


----------



## Octane (24. März 2010)

Hab das 9er  in 15,5 gestern bestellt - mit Glück kommt es morgen schon.
Hatte Glück das ich -laut Trek`s Datenbank- noch eins bekommen hab!
Bin super gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt!
Denke das es mein erstes Bike sein wird, wo ich nix tauschen muß....


----------



## giant vt (25. März 2010)

Glückwunsch! Kannst du es im laden wo du es abholst mal kurz an die waage hängen?


----------



## timtrail (25. März 2010)

hmm, wie klein bist du denn? ;-P


----------



## Octane (25. März 2010)

THX! Ich werd`s auf jeden Fall mal an die Waage hängen und es bildlich festhalten.

Ich bin 1,70 m groß ;-) - bin bis jetzt alle FR und DH Bikes in -S- gefahren, da wird auch das Scratch passen - hoffe ich! 
Das Scratch ist auch das 1. Bike welches ich ohne Probefahrt kaufe...


----------



## Sushi1976 (25. März 2010)

Hätte ich niemals gemacht, ein Fahrrad bestellt welches ich nicht
probegefahren bin. Ich bin 1.80m und das
19.5 ist schon grenzwertig 
Gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (25. März 2010)

@Octane,
Bei 1.70 ein 15.5"  ohne Probefahrt zu wählen finde ich auch ziemlich mutig. Aber wenn du mehr Richtung FR gehst, dann kann dies durchaus gut kommen. Das Bike ist dann für deine Grösse sicherlich sehr verspielt. 

Ich, 1.61, werde wohl zu 17.5" tendieren, weil beim 15.5er ist das Oberrohr schon arg kurz. Aber mein Ziel ist es mit der Kiste viel hochzufahren, was mit längerem Oberrohr angenehmer ist. 

Am Montag werde ich die Chance kriegen ein 8er in 17.5" zu fahren, ich werde danach meine Eindrücke hier mal posten. Letztendlich will ich ein 9er, aber solange Trek es mit der schrottigen alten Joplin ausliefert, mache ich da nicht mit.


----------



## timtrail (25. März 2010)

jo, mein ich auch also das 19,5er wäre für mich als FR bike (188/90sl) genau richtig gewesen. Bei 15,5 schlägst dir ja die Knie an! ;-)


----------



## Octane (25. März 2010)

Ahhhh... Das Scratch wurde heute geliefert - leider in 17,5.
Nun kommt meins morgen (Freitag)... 
Find es auch sehr gewagt ohne Probefahrt zu kaufen - es gab aber Anfang der Woche 
nur noch 3, da konnte ich nicht lange überlegen.
Mag es auch ehr kurz, wendig & verspielt!
Hat jemand ne Idee für ne alternativ Sattelstütze?


----------



## Randon (26. März 2010)

Octane schrieb:


> Ahhhh... Das Scratch wurde heute geliefert - leider in 17,5.
> Nun kommt meins morgen (Freitag)...
> Find es auch sehr gewagt ohne Probefahrt zu kaufen - es gab aber Anfang der Woche
> nur noch 3, da konnte ich nicht lange überlegen.
> ...



und das in 17,5 (M) willste nicht mal testen? ich habe bei allen bikes bisher M rahmen gefahren, aber beim scratch ist mir das oberrohr ungefähr 8cm zu kurz. da suche ich jetzt also grad nach ner 19,5 (L) damit das passt.


----------



## Bulldozer (26. März 2010)

*Sattelstütze*
Kind Shock i900 oder i950. Hab mir für mein Enduro (Oberrider) eine i950 mit 100mm bestellt, kiege sie wenn ich das 8er Scratch testen gehe. Leider ist der eine Ring in rot eloxiert, was sich mit dem 9er blau beisst.

Mehr Infos hier


----------



## Octane (26. März 2010)

THX 4 Info! Die verbaute Sattelstütze geht mal gar net!

Heute ist es gekommen und auch schon aufgebaut *freu*
leider schüttet es hier wie Sau 

Ach ja, 16,29 kg hab ich gewogen...
...und die Grösse ist perfekt! ;-)
Klein und wendig - genau wie ich`s wollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (26. März 2010)

cool...


----------



## giant vt (26. März 2010)

optisch echt ein leckerbissen, wenn du es noch ein bißchen leichter haben willst dann schmeiß den LRS raus, da kannst einige rausholen noch!


----------



## Randon (29. März 2010)

HILFE! 

Kennt jemand einen Händler in Sachsen oder Oberfranken oder Oberfranken der ein SCRATCH in der Größe L zum Probesitzen dastehen hat. Der Händler in meiner Stadt hat nur eins in M. Habe schon alle in der Nähe (100km) angerufen, manche wussten noch nicht mal dass es ein Scratch gibt.  Offizielle Händler wohlbemerkt!  Die anderen (auch der meiner Stadt) wollen mir das Bike bestellen, aber dann muss ich es auch nehmen wenn es die falsche Rahmengröße ist. Da fahr ich lieber mal 150km bevor ich mich bei der Größe verkaufe.

danke Randon


----------



## timtrail (29. März 2010)

Hehe, 
sorry ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, kann dir nur sagen, dass ich das selbe Problem hatte. Ich bin dann leztendlich 200 km gefahren um zu einem Händler zu kommen der L und XL da hatte! Aber ich kann dir vielleicht sagen in welche Richtung du von der Größe gehn musst, wenn ich das richtig sehe willst du ja ein Enduro oder?! Wie groß bist du denn? Als Enduro kommst du bis 1,80 m sicher noch mit dem L klar.

MFG


----------



## Randon (29. März 2010)

timtrail schrieb:


> Hehe,
> sorry ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, kann dir nur sagen, dass ich das selbe Problem hatte. Ich bin dann leztendlich 200 km gefahren um zu einem Händler zu kommen der L und XL da hatte! Aber ich kann dir vielleicht sagen in welche Richtung du von der Größe gehn musst, wenn ich das richtig sehe willst du ja ein Enduro oder?! Wie groß bist du denn? Als Enduro kommst du bis 1,80 m sicher noch mit dem L klar.
> 
> MFG



Ich bin so 1,78 - 1,79m groß, Schrittlänge 82cm. Hab heute erstmal alle meine Bikes vermessen und mit den Geometrymaßen vom Scratch im TREK Katalog verglichen. Also die Maße meiner beiden M Bikes sind ungefähr identisch (Oberrohrlänge sowie Abstand Tretlager - Steuerrohr) mit denen
 vom L Scratch. Sollte also eigentlich passen zum Enduro fahren. Möchte mir nur sicher sein kein zu kleines Bike zu kaufen - 3,5 T sind nicht eben wenig zum in den Sand setzen.

Wie hast du eigentlich rausbekommen welcher Händler die Bikes in der passenden Größe da hat?


----------



## Randon (30. März 2010)

Juhu, Händler gefunden der ein SCRATCH in L da hat. Und der ist grade mal 25km entfernt. Info kam von TREK!  Danke. Der war aber nicht auf der Trek Website gelistet, sonst hätt ich ihn schon angerufen.

Heute Probefahrt, FREU


----------



## Bulldozer (30. März 2010)

Dies sind meine Eindrücke von der Testfahrt mit dem Scratch 8 in 17.5" bei einer Körpergrösse von 1.61.

*Sitzposition, Geometrie & Grösse*
Mit Mino Link bei 66.5° sehr angenehm. Hochfahren war kein Problem. Natürlich muss man den Schwerpunkt etwas nach vorne verlagern, aber für diese Bikeklasse gute Klettereigenschaften. Ein 17.5" entspricht in etwa meinem 16" Oberrider, welchen ich sehr schätze. 15.5" wären für mich eindeutig zu klein, denn Hochfahren ist für mich sehr wichtig.

*Bremsen Avid Elixir R Carbon*
Tolle Bremse, die sehr bissig zupackt. Meine Louise 08 mag da nicht mithalten.

*Schaltung Shimano XT*
Naja, ich finde SRAM immer noch besser.

*Sattel Bontrager Rhythm*
Nicht so der Brüller, zumindest für meine kleine Statur, denn der Sattel ist vorne sehr breit. Beim Scratch 9 werde ich einen anderen nehmen.

*Sattelstütze Joplin 7.5cm*
7.5cm sind mir einfach zu wenig. Beim Scratch 9 werde ich mir voraussichtlich eine Kind Shock i950 mit 100mm nehmen. Die rot eloxierten Teile sollen dann auf blau umeloxiert werden.

*Reifen Bontrager FR-4, 26x2.35"*
Nicht so der Brüller, zumindest für europäische Böden. Beim Scratch 9 werde ich Muddy Mary in 2.5" draufziehen. 

*Federung Fox 36 Talas & DHX Air 4.0*
Eine ziemliche Enttäuschung. Mein Oberrider mit Nixon Gabel und ISX-4 Dämpfer, welcher sehr identische Geometrie aufweisst, ist da um Welten besser. Zugegeben, es liesse sich wohl noch durch genaueres Abstimmen verbessern, doch ein Tuning bei der 36er wäre zwingend, beim Dämpfer . Das Fahrwerk ist einfach völlig überdämpft. 
Ich hoffe beim Scratch 9 mit Stahlfedergabel und -dämpfer wird das Fahrwerk anständiger arbeiten. Die 36er Van erhält aber sicherlich ein Schmiermitteltuning.

*Fazit*
Das 8er erfüllt meine Erwartungen nicht. Da ich das 9er nehmen werde, ist mir das aber auch egal. Einen guten Eindruck vom Rahmen habe ich zumindest bekommen.


----------



## timtrail (30. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wie hast du eigentlich rausbekommen welcher Händler die Bikes in der passenden Größe da hat?



Durch Telefonieren ;-) Immer einen angerufen der meinte dann ah der könnte noch vielleich. Wobei 90 % dachten ich will das Faultier von Ice Age  ging aber auch ca. 1 Monat bis ich einen gefunden habe


----------



## Randon (31. März 2010)

Jeehaa, gestern ein 8er Scratch in L Probe gefahren. Das entspricht von der Größe ungefähr einer "normalen" M und hat mir sofort gepasst. Der Händler macht mir auch nen sehr guten Preis (800 gespart) ich glaub das ist mein nächstes Bike. 

Was mich bisschen iritiert war die 36er, ging irgendwie recht zäh. Ein Bekannter hat die auch er meinte die muss sich erst einfahren, dann geht sie gut.

Und was meiner Meinung nach nicht passt ist die Bremse. Mir viel zu weich das Ding und irgendwie keine rechte Power. Naja ich werd den Dealer mal fragen ob er mir im Tausch mit Wertausgleich ne Shimano Saint oder ne Formula One ranschraubt.


----------



## Deep (31. März 2010)

---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (31. März 2010)

Ach so: falls jemand Interesse an nem Scratch 7 in M für 2.899 hat könnte ich demjenigen die Kontaktdaten des Händlers zukommen lassen. ich glaube der versendet das sogar, aber wissen tue ich das natürlich nicht genau.


----------



## Bulldozer (31. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Was mich bisschen iritiert war die 36er, ging irgendwie recht zäh. Ein Bekannter hat die auch er meinte die muss sich erst einfahren, dann geht sie gut.
> 
> Und was meiner Meinung nach nicht passt ist die Bremse. Mir viel zu weich das Ding und irgendwie keine rechte Power. Naja ich werd den Dealer mal fragen ob er mir im Tausch mit Wertausgleich ne Shimano Saint oder ne Formula One ranschraubt.



Fox Talas 36:
Mein Freund und Händler sagt folgendes über Fox Luftgabeln aus. Sie sind meist sehr progressiv und die verwendeten Schmiermittel sind sehr zäh. Deshalb ist ein Luftkammertuning, aber mindestens ein Schmiermitteltuning sinnvoll. Auch wenn es immer wieder heisst, man müsse Fox Gabeln zuerst einfahren, ich glaube nicht daran, dass danach das harzige Ansprechen sehr viel besser sein wird. Negativer als die Gabel aufgefallen ist mir jedoch der Dämpfer. Korrekter Sag und der Federweg wird schon bei kleinen Hindernissen stark ausgenützt, d.h. im mittleren Bereich suboptimal. Zudem empfand ich den Dämpfer völlig überdämpft.

Elixir Bremse:
Also ich hatte bei meinem getesteten 8er genau das Gegenteil gespürt; Verzögerung ausgesprochen gut und der Druckpunkt fühlte sich für mich nicht weich an. War deine schon eingebremst? Erwähnenswert ist vielleicht mein Gewicht von ca. 62kg mit Ausrüstung, das hat natürlich Auswirkung auf die Verzögerung.


----------



## Randon (31. März 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Fox Talas 36:
> Mein Freund und Händler sagt folgendes über Fox Luftgabeln aus. Sie sind meist sehr progressiv und die verwendeten Schmiermittel sind sehr zäh. Deshalb ist ein Luftkammertuning, aber mindestens ein Schmiermitteltuning sinnvoll. Auch wenn es immer wieder heisst, man müsse Fox Gabeln zuerst einfahren, ich glaube nicht daran, dass danach das harzige Ansprechen sehr viel besser sein wird. Negativer als die Gabel aufgefallen ist mir jedoch der Dämpfer. Korrekter Sag und der Federweg wird schon bei kleinen Hindernissen stark ausgenützt, d.h. im mittleren Bereich suboptimal. Zudem empfand ich den Dämpfer völlig überdämpft.



Ich bin schon einige Fox Forx gefahren, die gingen eigentlich ganz gut. Und beim Dämpfer hab ich auch grade die gegenteilige Erfahrung zu deiner gemacht - bin aber auch 25kg schwerer - also überdämpft war er nicht.



Bulldozer schrieb:


> Fox Talas 36:
> Elixir Bremse:
> Also ich hatte bei meinem getesteten 8er genau das Gegenteil gespürt; Verzögerung ausgesprochen gut und der Druckpunkt fühlte sich für mich nicht weich an. War deine schon eingebremst? Erwähnenswert ist vielleicht mein Gewicht von ca. 62kg mit Ausrüstung, das hat natürlich Auswirkung auf die Verzögerung.



War natürlich noch nicht eingebremst, ich kenne aber auch uneingebremste Saint sowie Formula Mega - ist ne andere Welt. ich will damit nicht sagen die Elixier hat keine Power, sondern nur sie hat nicht genug Power für mich. Ist ne persönliche Vorliebe, ich mag Bremsen vor denen man unerfahrene Leute lieber 3mal warnen muss.


----------



## Caboose (5. April 2010)

Hab mein Scratch 9 jetz auf 13.6Kg gebracht :-D


----------



## noco (5. April 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> Hab mein Scratch 9 jetz auf 13.6Kg gebracht :-D




Da erwarte ich aber jetzt schon noch eine Rechtfertigung dafür!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## timtrail (5. April 2010)

Haste den Rahmen weg gebaut oder wie?


----------



## Caboose (5. April 2010)

Ja das wo man leicht und stabil haben kann habe ich ersetzt, aber den FOX DHX RC4 Dämpfer hab ich noch drin;-)


----------



## Caboose (5. April 2010)

Mache sonst morgen noch ein paar Fotos:-D


----------



## Randon (5. April 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> Hab mein Scratch 9 jetz auf 13.6Kg gebracht :-D



Da würde mich auch mal interessieren wie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (5. April 2010)

Ich mache morgen mal ein paar Fotos, dan sieht man schon was ich geändert habe;-)


----------



## Randon (6. April 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> Ich mache morgen mal ein paar Fotos, dan sieht man schon was ich geändert habe;-)



ne kurze Liste der Modifikationen würde ja für den Anfang schon ausreichen...


----------



## Caboose (6. April 2010)

Habe die Fox Vanilla RC2 gegen eine Lyric Solo Air, Bontrager Lenker gegen Syntace Vector, Crank Sattelstütze gegen ROD V3 von Simplon mit Selle Italia SLR, Avid Disc gegen Alligator Windcutter (203mm und 180mm), Bontrager Laufräder gegen DT-Swiss (selbst eingespeicht) EX500 Felge 440 Freeride Nabe Revolution Speichen, Umwerfer und linker Schalthebel demont.


----------



## Caboose (6. April 2010)

und noch ne sram downhill kassette mont


----------



## Caboose (6. April 2010)

hier ein paar pics


----------



## Caboose (6. April 2010)

/Users/stefankubli/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/06.04.2010/IMG_0194.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (6. April 2010)




----------



## Lindy R8 (6. April 2010)

WOW, das sieht ja echt genial aus!! Die Gabel passt ja perfekt ins Bike, ist die Farbe der Lyrik original?


----------



## timtrail (6. April 2010)

Ist das ein XL?!


----------



## Caboose (6. April 2010)

Danke, nein hab ich selbst lackiert, fehlt noch der letzte feinschliff;-)


----------



## Caboose (6. April 2010)

Der Rahmen ist Grösse L


----------



## noco (6. April 2010)

Hmm, - warum die Lyrik? 
Hat die 170mm?
Welche DT Felgen?
Ist das der neue breite Lenker?
Was hast du vor mit dem Bike? 
Cassettenmässig ist ja mit Uphill nicht mehr viel drin, Gewichtstechnisch schon....?!
Dämpfer umgedreht - ist das nicht eine längere Feder?
Warum diese Reifen?

Vielleicht frag ich etwas doof, aber mich interessierts wirklich!

Bernd


----------



## Caboose (6. April 2010)

-Die Lyrik ist leichter, mehr Federweg und die Abstimmung find ich besser. Und laut den Tests ist sie auch steifer. 
-Die Felgen sind von DT-Swiss EX500.  
-Der Lenker ist ein bisschen schmaler als der Bontrager (leider)
-Da dass Bike leichter geworden ist gleicht es den Uphill mit dieser Kassette wieder aus;-)
-Da der Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten zeigt ist der Schwerpunkt tiefer, die Feder ist gleich lang, hab nur ne weichere von Manitou genommen ;-D
-Da ich momentan eher leichtes Gelände fahre habe ich diese Pneus drauf, wenn der Sommer wieder kommt dann kommen die Muddy Marys drauf  

Mach mir vielleicht fürs Optische noch blaue Alunippel in die Laufräder...


----------



## noco (6. April 2010)

@Caboose - danke dir, das meiste ist geklärt, ist halt einfach DEIN Aufbau und find ich ok.

Mir macht halt auch die Fox Gabel Kopfzerbrechen - find sie an sich top, aber manchmal fühlt es sich an, als würde ich abgesenkt fahren und hätte vergessen die Gabel wieder hochzufahren. Das Rad verschenkt so einiges an bergab Performance und ist ja ursprünglich auch mit mehr Federweg konzipiert worden.
Das beste wär vielleicht die Suntour mit 180 - 140mmm.....ich weiss nur nicht ob es sie gibt (als RCA mit Druckstufen Einstellung)

Bernd


----------



## timtrail (6. April 2010)

Wie groß bist du Caboose wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Randon (6. April 2010)

@Caboose: schaut nett aus dein Bike, könnt mir auch gefallen.

Und ich hab heute meines auch in Besitz nehmen dürfen, natürlich gleich mal beim Händler an die Waafe gehängt - es sind genau 15 kg in Größe L (mit  Pedalen gewesen). Und diese Woche wirds auch gleich noch paar Gramm schwerer. Die Elixier muss ner Saint weichen. Dafür darf ein roter Selle Italia SLR XP das Ganze wieder ein bisschen erleichtern.

Zur Zeit sieht das Bike noch original aus, freu mich aber trotzdem schon auf den ersten richtigen Ride, ausserhalb des Händlergeländes (Parkplatz und Wiese)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grindi (6. April 2010)

Ich würde den Dämpfer schleunigst wieder umkehren. Unter diesem Link hat ein User auch den Dämpfer auch so montiert und ihm hats dann bei einem grösseren Drop schön den Rahmen eingedrückt, da der Piggyback aufgrund des Fullfloaters sich so stark bewegt, dass er dann dort ansteht.

http://api.ning.com/files/b1W7u0PTX...C9l*4PPoTvsc/TrekScratchShockDing20091123.jpg


----------



## Randon (6. April 2010)

Das sieht ja nicht so schön aus, haben sich wohl doch was dabei gedacht die Ingenieure als sie den dämpfer richtig rum eingebaut ham.


----------



## Caboose (7. April 2010)

@Timtrail

Bin 1.85m gross. Bei mir war es wichtig das die Oberrohrlänge stimmte, der Rahmen ist ja doch ziemlich kompakt


----------



## Caboose (7. April 2010)

@Bernd

Ja das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit mit einer Suntour, kann ja mal schauen ob ich was finde als RCA...


----------



## Caboose (7. April 2010)

Das mit dem Dämpfer schau ich mal, weil da ich noch beim aufbauen bin, und ich noch nicht den 100%igen Einsatzbereich des Bike nutze, kann ich ihn noch unbeschadet umdrehen;-)


----------



## Caboose (7. April 2010)

Aber danke für die Erfahrungswerte! Ist immer viel wert!


----------



## giant vt (7. April 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> Hab mein Scratch 9 jetz auf 13.6Kg gebracht :-D



Super schönes Bike, vorallem die gabel past ja perfekt rein! Aber das gewicht erscheint mir trotzdem nicht ganz möglich! Ich hab Größe M, mit einem sehr ähnlichen aufbau, und meins wiegt über ein kilo mehr?? Wie soll das gehen? Aber erzähl mal, wie hast du bei der lyrik die blauen linien drauf bekommen?


----------



## evil_rider (7. April 2010)

giant vt schrieb:


> Super schönes Bike, vorallem die gabel past ja perfekt rein! Aber das gewicht erscheint mir trotzdem nicht ganz möglich! Ich hab Größe M, mit einem sehr ähnlichen aufbau, und meins wiegt über ein kilo mehr?? Wie soll das gehen? Aber erzähl mal, wie hast du bei der lyrik die blauen linien drauf bekommen?



ich habe es selber nachgewogen(er ist mein arbeitskollege), das gewicht stimmt 100%... habe ihn da auch ein wenig unter die arme gegriffen bei der partwahl... 



grindi schrieb:


> Ich würde den Dämpfer schleunigst wieder umkehren. Unter diesem Link hat ein User auch den Dämpfer auch so montiert und ihm hats dann bei einem grösseren Drop schön den Rahmen eingedrückt, da der Piggyback aufgrund des Fullfloaters sich so stark bewegt, dass er dann dort ansteht.
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/b1W7u0PTX...C9l*4PPoTvsc/TrekScratchShockDing20091123.jpg



habns getestet, da schlägt garnix an bei der rahmengröße... dürfte wohl ne nummer kleiner sein der rahmen auf dem bild.


----------



## giant vt (7. April 2010)

hättest du mal eine teileliste?? Nicht das ich es dir nicht glauben würde, würd mich nur interessieren wo ich noch abspecken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (7. April 2010)

rahmen: trek scratch "L"
gabel: lyric solo air
laufräder: ex500 auf 440 mit revolution und alunippeln
kurbel: XTR
kettenblatt: truvativ singlespeed 36T
cassette: sram pg970 DH
kette: sram irgendwas(pc970 glaube  ich)
kettenführung: E13 LG1+ 36-40T
pedale: Wellgo MG1
bremsen: avid Elixir CR Carbon mit 180/200mm windcutter
vorbau: bontrager(original)
steuersatz: Cane creek(original)
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon Low-Rise
Griffe: original
Schaltwerk & Trigger: X0
Dämpfer: RC4 mit 300er Manitou feder
Stütze: Simplon Carbon Doublechamber
Sattel: SLR 135
Reifen: wechselt immer mal
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard(SV13)
Felgenband: Schwalbe Textil

was vergessen?


----------



## Caboose (7. April 2010)

oha bisch vor mir dihei gsi;-)
nee isch alles, ebe viellicht no das ich dä umwerfer und trigger nüm drah han


----------



## Caboose (7. April 2010)

@giant vt
Die Gabel hab ich zuerst die Muster abgeklebt so das ich das rote Muster dass original drauf war abgeschmiergelt habe und danach mit einem passendem blau wieder drüber bin, so habe ich das original Muster beibehalten;-)


----------



## Randon (7. April 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> oha bisch vor mir dihei gsi;-)
> nee isch alles, ebe viellicht no das ich dä umwerfer und trigger nüm drah han



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wieviele Deutsche das lesen und verstehen können. Ich hab zum Glück mal ein halbes Jahr in Italien in nem Bikehotel mit sehr vielen Schweizer Gästen gearbeitet und ne sehr liebe Kollegin aus Zürich gehabt... Aber ich musste es auch erst laut lesen.


----------



## evil_rider (7. April 2010)

dabei ist schwiizerdütsch soooo easy!


----------



## Randon (7. April 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> dabei ist schwiizerdütsch soooo easy!



Ich hab 1 monat gebraucht um es richig verstehen. und dann auch nur ordentliches schwiizerdütsch. mir ist da mal einer aus st. gallen untergekommen der hätte auch arabisch mit mir reden können so wenig hab ich verstanden. war aber trotzdem ein ganz guter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (7. April 2010)

ich habs sofort verstanden... bei fiesen bayrisch tue ich mich aber schwer... naja, ist ja auch nordösterreich...


----------



## Deep (9. April 2010)

Hi,

auf der Trekseite steht das es das Scratch 9 auch als Rahmenkit gibt. Weiß zufällig jemand was der Rahmen kostet? Hab noch nirgends ein Angebot dazu gesehen?

Grüße


----------



## clemson (9. April 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf der Trekseite steht das es das Scratch 9 auch als Rahmenkit gibt. Weiß zufällig jemand was der Rahmen kostet? Hab noch nirgends ein Angebot dazu gesehen?
> 
> Grüße



nur im amiland...nicht in europa


----------



## sessionbenchef (11. April 2010)

grindi schrieb:


> Ich würde den Dämpfer schleunigst wieder umkehren. Unter diesem Link hat ein User auch den Dämpfer auch so montiert und ihm hats dann bei einem grösseren Drop schön den Rahmen eingedrückt, da der Piggyback aufgrund des Fullfloaters sich so stark bewegt, dass er dann dort ansteht.
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/b1W7u0PTX...C9l*4PPoTvsc/TrekScratchShockDing20091123.jpg





OMG


----------



## ch4nZ1 (17. April 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Reduziersteuersatz ins Scratch passt?
Ich möchte mal gerne eine andere Gabel ins 7er einbauen mit 1 1/8 Rohr.
Hab aber grad überhaupt kein plan welcher Steuersatz ich nehmen soll.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## 2Pat (18. April 2010)

Hi,

ich habe vor mir das Scratch 7 zu holen aber welche Rahmenhöhe ist am besten mit 191 cm?


----------



## timtrail (18. April 2010)

hab mit 1,88 nen XL allerdings als Enduro


----------



## 2Pat (18. April 2010)

ist es in XL trotzdem noch wendig genug?


----------



## timtrail (19. April 2010)

Naja, was hast Du vor? Das Scratch hat halt numal nen langen Radstand, vergleich mal alleine die Länge der Kettenstrebe mit anderen Bikes. Aber ich kann nicht klagen ;-)


----------



## 2Pat (19. April 2010)

also leichten Downhill (kaum Berge in S-H ), Freestyl aber auch manchmal Enduro..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (19. April 2010)

Sitz mal auf den L dann wirst merken das er "etwas" klein ist =) zum Enduro fahren brauchste numal etwas mehr Oberrohr


----------



## Randon (19. April 2010)

ich würde an deiner stelle mal ein L und ein XL probe fahren - wenn du die möglichkeit hast. aber das ist wahrscheinlich grad dein problem, oder? der händler hat nicht beide größen da, wahrscheinlich nicht mal eins...

wie sieht das bei dir mit der schrittlänge aus, wenn du recht lange beine hast und nen kurzen oberkörper dann könnte für freestyle, downhill und gelegentliches enduro fahren die L ausreichend sein. ansonsten würde ich an deiner stelle doch die XL wählen.

ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen: das scratch ist mein erstes bike das ich in L gekauft habe, sonst fahre ich immer M. aber das scratch ist wirklich so kompakt, dass ich für hauptsächlich enduro fahren ne nummer größer gewählt habe. und das ist dann am oberrohr trotzdem noch ein stück kürzer als mein marathonfully in M.


----------



## 2Pat (19. April 2010)

nächste Woche fahre ich dann lieber 40 km nach Hamburg um eine Probefahrt zu machen um sicher zu gehen  danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Randon (19. April 2010)

2Pat schrieb:


> nächste Woche fahre ich dann lieber 40 km nach Hamburg um eine Probefahrt zu machen um sicher zu gehen  danke für die schnellen antworten



das ist echt die beste variante, du musst dich ja wohl fühlen auf dem rad.


----------



## timtrail (19. April 2010)

Du hast es noch gut bei mir waren es 200 km =)


----------



## herzogf (23. April 2010)

Tach auch,
sagt mal, hat einer von euch schon eine Hammerschmidt am Scratch?
Wenn ja, was wurde aus dem "leeren" Direct Mount Turm?
Greetz
Florek
Bild wär super!


----------



## timtrail (23. April 2010)

Ich hab Termin beim Händler zum anschrauben am 28.04! dann kannst gerne Bilder ham ;-) aber ich hab hier mal einen gesehen der hatte vorne nur ein Kettenblatt und hat das Ding gerade nackig gelassen...


----------



## Caboose (23. April 2010)

Das war ich


----------



## Caboose (23. April 2010)

Aber am dienstag kommt vielleicht meine neue gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (23. April 2010)

Zeig nochmal =)


----------



## Caboose (23. April 2010)

das pic vom direct mount?


----------



## timtrail (23. April 2010)

Jop


----------



## Caboose (23. April 2010)

hmmmmm.... steht bei mir immer datei hochladen fehlgeschlagen


----------



## Caboose (23. April 2010)

sonst geh mal auf seite 12, dort sind die bilder drin


----------



## herzogf (23. April 2010)

Lass mal gut sein....hab mir das Bild angesehen...
Hast einfach nur eine Schraube reingedreht, gelle?
Gruss
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (23. April 2010)

ja genau, tuts auch 
nächste woche kommt bei mir ne marzocchi 888 rc3 evo titanium rein


----------



## herzogf (23. April 2010)

Hui....
ich liebäugel ja mit der neuen Fox 36 180mm. Kommt aber erst spät im Jahr...


----------



## Caboose (23. April 2010)

solange kann ich nicht warten  und ne the one kommt auch noch, aber die ist momentan nicht lieferbar in der schweiz, kann mai werden


----------



## noco (23. April 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> ja genau, tuts auch
> nächste woche kommt bei mir ne marzocchi 888 rc3 evo titanium rein




machst du dann den Session Steuersatz rein?

Gruss,
Bernd

PS:
Das mit der Gabel macht mich auch noch ganz blöd im Kopf....
Natürlich wirds über kurz od. lang die neue Fox, aber sagen wir mal wenn ich mich kurzfristig für die Totem
entscheide ist natürlich die Frage welche von den 3en?
Fast würd ich sagen die Coil - oder doch Soloair? Hmm, ich weiss halt gar nicht - denke eher die Coil...


----------



## Caboose (23. April 2010)

vielleicht, der kollege meint er hat noch einen gabelkonus rumliegen für 1 1/8" schaft ins 1.5 steuerrohr


----------



## Caboose (23. April 2010)

Ich würde die totem solo air nehmen, ist leichter und die abstimmung ist besser, hab au die lyrik solo air genommen! super steif, "leicht" (2200gr.) und von der abstimmung perfekt einstellbar!


----------



## clemson (24. April 2010)

scratch 7 mit hammerchmidt

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5130099&id=210993767602


----------



## Caboose (26. April 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...hp?pid=4020665&id=715527668&fbid=385731252668


----------



## Caboose (26. April 2010)

mein scratch mit der Marzocchi 888 RC3 Evo Titanium!


----------



## timtrail (26. April 2010)

Link geht nicht =/ sagt ist abgelaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (26. April 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...hp?pid=4020537&id=715527668&fbid=385726312668


----------



## Caboose (26. April 2010)

komisch


----------



## timtrail (26. April 2010)

immernoch abgelaufen =/


----------



## evil_rider (26. April 2010)

du kannst den facebookmüll hier nüt verlinken steffi!
machs richtig und lads ins fotoalbum hoch:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/

oder glaubst das sich jeder erstmal bei schrottbook anmeldet? *tzzz*


----------



## Caboose (26. April 2010)

hast du facebook?
weil wen ich das pic direkt hochladen will heisst es jedesmal "fehlgeschlagen"....


----------



## evil_rider (26. April 2010)

nein, habe ich nicht... und werde ich auch niemals haben... 

dann musst du deinen flashplayer aktualisieren... oder geht das bei deinem angekauten apfel nicht? *HARHAR*


----------



## Caboose (26. April 2010)

bei mir kommt immer file size error


----------



## evil_rider (26. April 2010)

wie wäre es mit kleiner machen?!


----------



## Caboose (26. April 2010)

geht alles nicht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (26. April 2010)

schicks dir mal per mail, vielleicht klappts bei dir....


----------



## evil_rider (26. April 2010)

dann schick!! ;o)


----------



## Caboose (26. April 2010)

und schon bekommen?


----------



## evil_rider (27. April 2010)

nein! :-((


----------



## grindi (27. April 2010)

Soooodellii, habe heute mein neues Trek Scratch 7 bekommen und gleich zusammengepfriemelt. Dabei sind mir drei Sachen sehr negativ aufgefallen und ich wollte fragen ob ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt:

- Bei der vorderen Bremsscheibe hat die Scheibe am Sattel geschliffen, also etwas so als wäre sie vom Radius her zu gross. Ich musste dann mit zusätzlichen Unterlagsscheiben den Bremssattel weiter aussen montieren. So etwas sollte doch nicht sein, oder?

- Den Pro-Pedal-Knopf des Fox-Dämpfers konnte ich am Anfang überhaupt nicht drehen. Nur nach ein paar Fahrten und danach totalem Ablassen der Luft konnte ich ihn drehen. Jetzt geht er zwar noch super-harzig, aber man kann ihn drehen.

- Das dritte und mich eigentlich am meisten störende: Die Fox Gabel geht unendlich zäh. Wenn ich sie im Stand eindrücke, dann trifft man zuerst mal auf einen ziemlich grossen Anfangswiderstand. Auch wenn ich sie im Sag einfedern will, spürt man einen Anfangswiderstand, in etwa so, wie wenn die beiden Standrohre nicht 100% parallel wären. Hat jemand von euch auch so etwas oder funzen eure Foxen perfekt?

Danke für eure Hilfe & Grüsse


----------



## Caboose (27. April 2010)

Salüüüü! Ja bei meiner Fox läuft es auch nicht wie es sollte, sie knarzt regelrecht.... ich schicke sie mal per gelegenheit unter garantie ein und verkaufe sie dann schnell. Habe mir im voraus auch schon eine lyrik solo air geholt, fährt sich einiges besser! Aber mit der Bremse und dem Dämpfer hatte ich bisher keine probleme! Morgen probiere ich mal den Manitou Evolver Dämpfer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (27. April 2010)

dan wäre mein scratch in der freeride variante ca. 13.2kg gewesen, mit meiner marzocchi und fsa lenker unter 15kg


----------



## Totoxl (27. April 2010)

@Grindi
Was kann Trek dafür das die Fox Sachen nicht funktionieren. Die Endmontage prüft der Händler und wenn da was nicht hinhaut muss er sich darum kümmern.


----------



## grindi (28. April 2010)

@totoxl
Ich mache Trek ja auch keinen Vorwurf. Das mit der Bremse hat mich einfach gestört, das liegt aber wohl eher an Avid als an Trek. Das die beiden Fox-Elemente nicht wirklich super funktionieren ist schade, aber ich muss jetzt wohl die Gabel mal auseinandernehmen und schauen was da nicht passt....


----------



## Bulldozer (28. April 2010)

Du schreibst "... und gleich zusammengepfriemelt". Was meinst du damit? Hast du's nicht über einen offiziellen Händler bezogen? Denn der ist ja in der Pflicht das Bike vor Übergabe zu prüfen.

Also mein Händler musste gemäss seiner Aussage mein bestelltes Scratch 9 gleich wieder retournieren. Genauere Details kenne ich nicht, doch er meinte es war in einem inakzeptablen Zustand. 

Ich muss dir Totoxl übrigens widersprechen. Der Händler steht zwar auch in der Pflicht, doch für mich ist der Bikehersteller dafür verantwortlich zu prüfen ob die eingekauften und verbauten Teile tadellos funktionieren --> Ausgangskontrolle/QC!


----------



## herzogf (28. April 2010)

Ich hab mein Scratch 7 vor ein paar Tagen bekommen. Bei mir funzt alles sehr gut. Habe nichts auszusetzen. Außer vielleicht, dass man Rebound und Propedal  eigentlich nicht ohne Handschuhe anfassen sollte. Sind sehr scharfkantig.


----------



## grindi (28. April 2010)

Was hast du denn für eine Grösse? Auch ein L? Vielleicht ist einfach die Feder in der Gabel zu steif bei mir.... Habe jetzt zwar schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass man eine Gabel zuerst "einfahren" muss und das normal sei, aber ich finde es trotzdem komisch. Mal schauen


----------



## Totoxl (28. April 2010)

@Bulldzer
Das stimmt ja auch soweit, die Komponenten müssen passen, dafür ist der Hersteller verantwortlich, aber bei einem Einzelfall muss es der Händler merken, der es Fahrfertig montiert. Grungsätzlich passen die Bremsen ja.

@Grindi
Schraub die Fox Sachen nicht gleich auseinander. Fahr mal eine richtige Runde damit, die Element müssen sich erst ein wenig einfahren.

Edit: 2 Minuten zu spät.


----------



## grindi (28. April 2010)

Nana, keine Angst! Das Bike war gestern mal auf ner 25km mehr oder weniger gemütlichen CC-Runde. Ich geh dann am Wochenende mal ein bisschen in gröberes Gelände, da spielt sich das hoffentlich schon ein. Hab nur mal heute ein bisschen WD-40 an die Tauchrohre getan, das hat schon geholfen.


----------



## herzogf (28. April 2010)

grindi schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Grösse? Auch ein L? Vielleicht ist einfach die Feder in der Gabel zu steif bei mir.... Habe jetzt zwar schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass man eine Gabel zuerst "einfahren" muss und das normal sei, aber ich finde es trotzdem komisch. Mal schauen



Ich hab ein 17,5" Scratch, ist L, glaub ich...
Ich war mit dem Rad bis jetzt in Solingen unterwegs (mehr oder weniger eine CC-Runde und gestern in Essen Kettwig und Heisingen zum Freeriden.
Bis jetzt alles super....


----------



## grindi (28. April 2010)

17.5 ist ein M, d.h. du hast eine weichere Feder als ich. Aber egal, ich werd das Bike jetzt mal ein paar holprige Tracks runterprügeln, dann wird das schon passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (28. April 2010)

grindi schrieb:


> nur mal heute ein bisschen WD-40 an die Tauchrohre getan, das hat schon geholfen.



Ohne hier eine Endlosdiskussion loszutreten, aber WD-40 ist ein Multifunktionals-Kriech&kontakt&korrosionsschutzzeugs. Das hat an der Gabel aber gar nichts verloren. Wenn du kein Gabelschmieröl hast, dann nimm Motorenöl. Des Weiteren, bedenke dass dir dein Händler und auch Trek bei eigens getätigten Manipulationen Garantieansprüche verwehren können. Also lieber reklamieren als selbst zu viel Eigeninitiative an den Tag zu legen.


----------



## roeni (30. April 2010)

Hallo, fliege demnächst in die USA und möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen, dort ein Scratch 7 oder 9 zu kaufen. Nun wird es ernst da ich mein Bike vorher bestellen muss, dazu 2 Fragen:

Bis anhin wollte ich das Bike in Grösse L bestellen, aber nach der Diskussion hier im Forum bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob es nicht sogar ein XL sein soll: Ich suche einen guten Mix zwischen Enduro und Freeride und ich bin 186 gross, Schrittlänge 85. Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen? (Habe leider keine Möglichkeit, das Bike vorher  zu testen)

Des weiteren würde mich interessieren, ob ihr den Preisunterschied von über 2000$ vom 7er zum 9er Model gerechtfertig haltet? Lohnt es sich für das viele Geld, ein 9er zu kaufen oder tut es ein 7er auch??

Vielen Dank, roeni


----------



## Deep (30. April 2010)

Hab eins in L und bin 189cm groß. Passt perfekt.


----------



## timtrail (30. April 2010)

hmm, hab eines in XL mit 1,88. L war zum bergauffahren eindeutig zu klein fand ich.
EDIT: Ich seh grade auf der Trek HP gibt es nun Größenempehlungen! 

PS: 1'=12" ;-)


----------



## Randon (30. April 2010)

ich bin 1,78m groß - schrittlänge 82cm. hab mir ein 8er in L geholt, passt perfekt für meine ENDURO bedürfnisse. da du ja was zum enduro/freeride fahren suchst sollte ein L auch bei dir passen.

die andere frage solltest du dir selber beantworten. vergleiche einfach die angebauten komponenten. die sind beim schwarzen schon einiges teurer als beim weißen. auf jeden fall funktioniert das 7er genausogut, da würde ich eigentlich nur ne absenkbare sattelstütze nachrüsten oder zumindest eine gekröpfte um das kompakte oberrohr auszugleichen bei deinem langen oberkörper.


----------



## roeni (30. April 2010)

ok, Trek impfiehlt mir demnach ein XL (Hier der Link: http://www.trekbikes.com/faq/questions.php?questionid=63)

Habe euch nun so verstanden, dass beides funktioniert: XL ist besser zum Bergauffahren, L ist besser zum runterheizen - richtig? Na dann wirds wohl doch eher ein L


----------



## timtrail (30. April 2010)

Also ich würde das im Nachhinein nicht ohne probe sitzen kaufen, ich dachte auch erst L reicht... Kannst doch sicher auch daheim probe sitzen oder?!


----------



## Burkhard (30. April 2010)

Hallo zusam,
bin ebenfalls am Scratch interessiert, bin 174cm groß mit 80cm Schrittlänge.
Habe auch schon den Trek Katalog und Web-Seite bezüglich Geometrie studiert.
Heute nun hab ich bei einem Trek Händler angerufen und eine etwas verwirrende Aussage zu den Rahmengrößen (auf den Bikes)  erhalten:
M = 15,5"     L = 17,5"   XL = 19,5"  ??????

Laut Katalog:
M = 17,5"     L = 19,5"   XL = 21,5"

Wie passt dass denn nun zu den Geometriedaten im Katalog?
Habt Trek nun einfach nur die Zoll-Zahlenangaben runtergesetzt?
Oder anders gefragt: Welche Rahmenhöhe in cm von Achse Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr und welche horizontale Oberrohrlänge hat ein mit  M  15,5" gekennzeichneter Rahmen?

Bestimmt hat das jemand schon mal gemessen!?

Grüsse Burkhard


----------



## timtrail (30. April 2010)

Steht doch bei den Geometrie Daten dabei =) Der 21,5" Rahmen also XL hat 19" der 19,5" also L hat 17,5" ;-P Ich war zuerst auch sehr verwirrt... Aber ich denke das ist eine gute Variante um den Internethandel mit den Bike's zu unterbinden VERWIRRUNG!

PS: M also 17,5" hat 16"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkhard (30. April 2010)

Thanks, ja stimmt...wenn man die Einheit auf Zoll umstellt.
Oder den Kunden zu kleine Scratch zu verkaufen, die dann hier im Bikemarkt landen....... )
Also für mich wär dann wohl Rahmenröße L 17,5" passend!


----------



## Caboose (30. April 2010)

BIG BIKE


----------



## Caboose (30. April 2010)

Habe auch grösse L bei 1.86m und 85er Schrittlänge!


----------



## noco (30. April 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> BIG BIKE




Bin gespannt wie´s funktioniert!
Hab mir jetzt die 66 ti bestellt  und weiss noch nicht sicher ob ich den Dämpfer drin lasse. Hab jetzt mal statt der 450er eine 350er Feder eingebaut und schon ist es kein Hardtail mehr. Aber mein RC4 scheint mir immer noch etwas überdämpft (ca. 70kg).
Evtl. lass ich mir noch mal einen Diverse Dueler raus, der schon in einem andern Bike ganz gut funktioniert. Die Titanfeder könnte gut in die Richtung passen wie ich das Scratch haben will.

Bernd


----------



## Caboose (30. April 2010)

Also die 888 Ti funktioniert perfekt! Bin 68Kg und habe ne 300er Feder im RC4....
Habe aber seit gestern einen Manitou Evolver Dämpfer drin


----------



## Caboose (30. April 2010)

Musste allerdings die Hülse zu den Dämpferbuchsen aufbohren von 8 auf 10mm und das bei 12mm durchmesser :-/
muss ihn aber noch einfahren, läuft aber noch etwas zäh. habe darum noch etwas motorenöl in dämpfer gepumpt.
der evolver hat das grössere schluckvermögen als der Rc4 und der Hub mit der umlenkung ermöglicht einen Federweg von 180mm am heck ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (2. Mai 2010)

mal ne frage zu den bremsen: ich hab mir ne saint ans 
scratch gebaut und will mir farbige bremsscheibenschrauben gönnen. http://www.radsportteile.de/de/Bremsen/MTB-Bremsen/Bremsscheiben
die roten passen gut zum 8er finde ich. jetzt weiss ich nicht recht ob die alu schrauben die saint power dauerhaft abhalten? ich nehme mal an wenn man sie ohne freigabebeschränkung kaufen kann sind sie auch für alle bremsen freigegeben. wie gesagt ich will die dinger rein aus optischen gründen, weil ich halt auf so pornöse sachen steh, und nicht wegen des gewichtsvorteils. ist ja beim insgesamten bikegewicht eher unrelevant.

ich werd die frage auch noch mal allgemein im bremsenabteil posten


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. Mai 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie´s funktioniert!
> Hab mir jetzt die 66 ti bestellt  und weiss noch nicht sicher ob ich den Dämpfer drin lasse. Hab jetzt mal statt der 450er eine 350er Feder eingebaut und schon ist es kein Hardtail mehr. Aber mein RC4 scheint mir immer noch etwas überdämpft (ca. 70kg).
> Evtl. lass ich mir noch mal einen Diverse Dueler raus, der schon in einem andern Bike ganz gut funktioniert. Die Titanfeder könnte gut in die Richtung passen wie ich das Scratch haben will.
> 
> Bernd



Hi Bernd,

welches Scratch fährst du?
Dein Remedy noch mal aufgetaucht?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Rodwein (2. Mai 2010)

Kann mir hier jemand die Einbaulänge der Fox 36 Vanilla RC2 sagen. Bin im Netz irgendwie nicht fündig geworden! Danke schon mals.


----------



## Caboose (2. Mai 2010)

@Rodwein
hab zuhause noch eine rumliegen, kann ich dir morgen oder am dienstag sonst bescheid geben...


----------



## noco (2. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> welches Scratch fährst du?
> Dein Remedy noch mal aufgetaucht?
> ...



Hi Marco,

höhere Gewalt hat mich aus der Remedy Community rausgerissen und mit dem 2010er Modell gibts auch keine Chance mehr wieder zurückzukommen.....
Alle Recherchen bei ebay und so waren bis jetzt vergebens - das Schicksal od. besser gesagt irgend ein AssoPenner wollte es so. Leider glaub ich nicht an Wunder, aber irgendwie gleicht sich im Leben alles aus. Soviel dazu!
Hab mich jetzt klammheimlich hier eingeschlichen  und es musste natürlich gleich ein 9er sein....normal ist man mit dem 7er od. je nach Gusto entsprechendem Luftmodell vielleicht besser od. schlauer bedient.
Mit dem Remedy ist das S. allerdings nicht zu vergleichen - ist ein ganz anderes Bike. Bist du es schon mal gefahren?

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## noco (2. Mai 2010)

Rodwein schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand die Einbaulänge der Fox 36 Vanilla RC2 sagen. Bin im Netz irgendwie nicht fündig geworden! Danke schon mals.



Hab grad mal mass genommen, hab so ca. 540mm angepeilt über Zollstock und Daumen und ein paar Bier


----------



## Deep (2. Mai 2010)

Ohne Bier sinds bei mir dann 545mm


----------



## noco (2. Mai 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Ohne Bier sinds bei mir dann 545mm


----------



## Rodwein (2. Mai 2010)

Ok dann schon mal danke für die Infos 

Laut Freeride 2/10 ist die Einbaulänge der Lyrik solo Air dh 560mm (Totem auch). Bei einer Marzocchi 66 RC3 ti sogar 575mm. Soweit ich weiß ergibt sich aus einem cm mehr Einbaulänge so circa ein halbes Grad flächerer Lenkwinkel und auch ein klein wenig längere Radstand. So gesehen wird ja dann aus dem Scratch ein reinrassiger Freerider. 

Habe bis jetzt an einem Morewood Kalula herumstudiert aber wenn ich diese Zahlen so anschaue kommt das Scratch definitiv in die engere Auswahl, denn die Uphilleigenschaften des Trek sind bestimmt um einiges besser als beim Kalula.


----------



## Caboose (2. Mai 2010)

Hab mit der 888 keine probleme beim uphill und der lenkwinkel ist auch schon flach, baut zwar etwa 10mm höher als die totem aber mit dem fsa flatbar hole ich nochmal etwa 5mm raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (2. Mai 2010)

Rodwein schrieb:


> Ok dann schon mal danke für die Infos
> 
> 
> So gesehen wird ja dann aus dem Scratch ein reinrassiger Freerider.
> ...



Ich kann mir das auch gut vorstellen - wenn wir uns schon auf die FREERIDE beziehen und punktuell ist das durchaus gerechtfertigt - die 180er Gabeln wurden ja alle mit dem Scratch getestet und bestätigt, dass diese Gabeln eine deutliche Aufwertung darstellen.
2010 ist das Scratch ein super Trailbike - zumindest wenn man eine weichere Feder ins 7er od. 9er einbaut.
Für gröbere Rumpel Geschichten ist für den einen od. andern sicher eine 180er Gabel besser.
Das bedeutet einen grösseren effektiven Arbeitsbereich der Gabel, flacheren Lenkwinkel für DH lastigeren Einsatz und evtl. mehr Ruhe bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Das etwas höhere Tretlager kann man denke ich vernachlässigen.


----------



## Rodwein (2. Mai 2010)

Ja im richtig steilen und verblockten Gelände gibts nichts besseres als eine, trotz Flachem Lenkwinkel, wendige Geometrie mit ausreichend Federweg.   (Uphilltauglichkeit bei Alpinen Freeridetouren sehr wünschenswert)


Ich glaube da ist gerade eben ein Projekt in mir geboren.


----------



## noco (2. Mai 2010)

Rodwein schrieb:


> Ja im richtig steilen und verblockten Gelände gibts nichts besseres als eine, trotz Flachem Lenkwinkel, wendige Geometrie mit ausreichend Federweg.   (Uphilltauglichkeit bei Alpinen Freeridetouren sehr wünschenswert)
> 
> 
> Ich glaube da ist gerade eben ein Projekt in mir geboren.



Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Paolo (3. Mai 2010)

Rodwein schrieb:


> Laut Freeride 2/10 ist die Einbaulänge der Lyrik solo Air dh 560mm (Totem auch). Bei einer Marzocchi 66 RC3 ti sogar 575mm.



Die Maße bei der Marzocchi stimmen aber nicht mit der Werksangabe überein. Denn die lautet 568mm.


----------



## Bulldozer (3. Mai 2010)

@Caboose,

Hast du dir nur den Rahmen gekauft oder ein komplettes 9er und es dann zerlegt?


@all,

In der einen Bravo stand zum 7er, dass es mit einem 50er Vorbau daherkam. Weiss jemand was beim 7er und 9er Standard ist?


----------



## Caboose (3. Mai 2010)

@ Bulldozer

ich hab das bike komplett gekauft und danach umgebaut, habs dan auf 13.2kg gebracht (ohne zu übertreiben) und jetz mit der 888, marzocchi direct mount vorbau und fsa gravity 777 lenker bin ich bei 15.1kg.... kann einfach zwischen freeride und dh switchen, je nach aufbau


----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu den bremsen: ich hab mir ne saint ans
> scratch gebaut und will mir farbige bremsscheibenschrauben gönnen. http://www.radsportteile.de/de/Bremsen/MTB-Bremsen/Bremsscheiben
> die roten passen gut zum 8er finde ich. jetzt weiss ich nicht recht ob die alu schrauben die saint power dauerhaft abhalten? ich nehme mal an wenn man sie ohne freigabebeschränkung kaufen kann sind sie auch für alle bremsen freigegeben. wie gesagt ich will die dinger rein aus optischen gründen, weil ich halt auf so pornöse sachen steh, und nicht wegen des gewichtsvorteils. ist ja beim insgesamten bikegewicht eher unrelevant.
> 
> ich werd die frage auch noch mal allgemein im bremsenabteil posten



aluschrauben... wenn du im krankenhaus landen willst, gerne! 

das scratch von caboose, neben meinem turner DHR:


----------



## Caboose (3. Mai 2010)

HOT


----------



## noco (4. Mai 2010)

@Caboose
Welchen Steuersatz hast du genommen?

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. Mai 2010)

ist immernoch der originale aussm 9er... hatte noch nen passenden gabelkonus für 1 1/8" schaft @ 1.5" lager....


----------



## Caboose (4. Mai 2010)

Ab morgen hab ich warscheindlich noch ne T8 als ersatzgabel ;-) ja hab noch den originalen Steuersatz drinnen... Wann kommt deine Gabel noco?


----------



## noco (4. Mai 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> Ab morgen hab ich warscheindlich noch ne T8 als ersatzgabel ;-) ja hab noch den originalen Steuersatz drinnen... Wann kommt deine Gabel noco?



Ist seit gestern da, aber hab eben keinen passenden Konus!
Weiss jemand welcher FSA Konus passen würde? Cane Creek ist ja weder hier noch da lieferbar...
Die Gabel war übrigens nach 2 Tagen da - bin schon so gespannt.....!

Bernd


----------



## Caboose (4. Mai 2010)

hmmmm.... das könnte evil rider wissen welcher da rein geht, er kennt sich da bestens aus


----------



## Randon (4. Mai 2010)

@caboose: wenn man deine umbauten so anschaut: wäre es nicht besser gewesen nur einen rahmen zu kaufen. viel ist ja nicht mehr original an deinem velo.


----------



## Caboose (4. Mai 2010)

ja die umbauten sind spontan gekommen, die teile kann man entweder als ersatz brauchen falls mal was kaputt geht oder service fällig wird oder kann sie günstig verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. Mai 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> hmmmm.... das könnte evil rider wissen welcher da rein geht, er kennt sich da bestens aus



du hast von mir nen original cane creek konus bekommen! 

ob nen FSA passt, weiß ich nüt!


----------



## Caboose (5. Mai 2010)

oje das ist wirklich blöd :/  
hoffe schickst ein paar pics von deinem bike mit der neuen Gabel


----------



## Randon (6. Mai 2010)

nach euren ganzen gabelumbauerzählungen hier will ich jetzt auch. hatte mich eigentlich schon für ne totem solo air mcdh entschieden bin mir nach dem studium der freeride nicht mehr wirklich sicher. ob für meine eher endurolastige und nur manchmal freeride verwendung nicht die lyrik solo air mcdh die bessere wahl wäre. und dann ist sie noch ein halbes kilo leichter... was meint ihr, totem too much?


----------



## Bulldozer (7. Mai 2010)

Aufgrund dessen, dass du nur manchmal FR-mässig unterwegs bist würde ich keine Totem verbauen. Mit ner Totem hast du dann einen leichten Freerider und kein HC Enduro mehr.

Für mich stellen das 7ner und das 9er eben HC Enduros dar, mit denen man doch noch gut berghochfahren kann. Für mich z.B die ideale Wahl, da es bei mir ständig rauf und runter geht.


----------



## Randon (7. Mai 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Aufgrund dessen, dass du nur manchmal FR-mässig unterwegs bist würde ich keine Totem verbauen. Mit ner Totem hast du dann einen leichten Freerider und kein HC Enduro mehr.
> 
> Für mich stellen das 7ner und das 9er eben HC Enduros dar, mit denen man doch noch gut berghochfahren kann. Für mich z.B die ideale Wahl, da es bei mir ständig rauf und runter geht.



Bei mir in der Gegend geht es auch ständig rauf und runter, deshalb bin ich mir eben unschlüssig ob TOTEM oder LYRIK. Ich tendiere mittlerweile zur LYRIK, wenn ich jetzt noch irgendwo rausfinde ob sie im Vergleich zur original eingebauten FOX 36 Talas eine wenigstens genauso gute Brems- und Verdrehsteifigkeit hat, werd ich mich für die LYRIK entscheiden. 

Sollte das viel weniger sein, muss die Totem rein.

PS: blöde Frage am Rande: was bedeutet das HC vor Enduro?


----------



## Bulldozer (7. Mai 2010)

HC = Hardcore

Bei Enduros ist es eben so eine Sache. Viele Bikes haben ähnliche Federwege, doch sind sie nicht fürs gleiche ausgelegt. Ich teile sie wie folgt auf.

*AM Enduro*
Leichtbaukomponenten, allenfalls Carbonrahmen.

*Enduro*
Robuste Komponenten, dennoch Fokus auf Gewicht und Tourentauglichkeit.

*HC Enduro*
Sehr robuste Komponenten.


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Mai 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> höhere Gewalt hat mich aus der Remedy Community rausgerissen und mit dem 2010er Modell gibts auch keine Chance mehr wieder zurückzukommen.....
> Alle Recherchen bei ebay und so waren bis jetzt vergebens - das Schicksal od. besser gesagt irgend ein AssoPenner wollte es so. Leider glaub ich nicht an Wunder, aber irgendwie gleicht sich im Leben alles aus. Soviel dazu!
> ...



Hi Bernd,

das tut mir leid, das dein Remedy nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist, aber das Scratch, ist ja ein klasse Ersatz.....
Klar ist ein ganz anderes Bike, bin es leider noch nicht gefahren!!
Ich hab es mir mal live im Trek Store München angeschaut, geil
Hast Du Bilder von deinem Scratch mit der Marzocchi?

Mein Remedy ist jetzt endlich im Finale Status, wenn man das irgendwann 
mal sagen kann bin zufrieden, siehe Album!!

Gruss Marco


----------



## grindi (7. Mai 2010)

Was ich beim Trek nicht ganz verstehe, ist, wieso sie bei der oberen und unteren Hinterbaustrebe vorne eine Öffnung haben und dann hinten praktisch geschlossen sind. Bei der oberen Kettenstrebe wurde das mit einem kleinen Loch gelöst, aber mit der Zeit wird man dort einiges an Dreck & Staub drin haben, welcher das Loch verstopft.

Wieso dass man bei der unteren Strebe das vordere Loch nicht mit einem Gummipropfen verstopft hat, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Denn dort wird sich sicher sehr viel Schlamm, Dreck und Anderes ansammeln. Das wäre wirklich nicht nötig.

Ich möchte nicht über Trek motzen, ich finde das Bike topp und habe meine Freude daran. Solche kleine, konstruktive (in meinen Augen) Unlogikeiten finde ich ein bisschen unnötig. Oder weiss jemand wieso das so konstruiert ist?


----------



## noco (7. Mai 2010)

So - das Steuersatzproblem hab ich mit einem Gabelkonus von FSA gelöst. Ist vom Orbit dingsbums eine 1,5 Reduction Version und passt in das Cane Creek Lager.
Hier die ersten Schnell/Schnappschüsse:


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Mai 2010)

noco schrieb:


> So - das Steuersatzproblem hab ich mit einem Gabelkonus von FSA gelöst. Ist vom Orbit dingsbums eine 1,5 Reduction Version und passt in das Cane Creek Lager.
> Hier die ersten Schnell/Schnappschüsse:



Sieht klasse aus und lass das gute Stück nicht aus den Augen
Viel Spaß damit

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (7. Mai 2010)

Danke Marco! Hab mir das Absperren inzwischen verinnerlicht
Hab mir jetzt auch deine Bilder angeschaut - tiptop!

Bernd


----------



## speedos (7. Mai 2010)

grindi schrieb:


> Was ich beim Trek nicht ganz verstehe, ist, wieso sie bei der oberen und unteren Hinterbaustrebe vorne eine Öffnung haben und dann hinten praktisch geschlossen sind. Bei der oberen Kettenstrebe wurde das mit einem kleinen Loch gelöst, aber mit der Zeit wird man dort einiges an Dreck & Staub drin haben, welcher das Loch verstopft.
> 
> Wieso dass man bei der unteren Strebe das vordere Loch nicht mit einem Gummipropfen verstopft hat, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Denn dort wird sich sicher sehr viel Schlamm, Dreck und Anderes ansammeln. Das wäre wirklich nicht nötig.
> 
> Ich möchte nicht über Trek motzen, ich finde das Bike topp und habe meine Freude daran. Solche kleine, konstruktive (in meinen Augen) Unlogikeiten finde ich ein bisschen unnötig. Oder weiss jemand wieso das so konstruiert ist?



Hab bei meinem Remedy einfach ein Stück Schaumstoff reingesteckt und gut ist 
Da der Schaumstoff noch passender Weise in der Strebenfarbe ist, fällt das auch nicht optisch weiter auf.


----------



## Deep (7. Mai 2010)

Hi,

mein Scratch befindet sich im Moment noch im Aufbau. Fährt jemand die Bontrager Reifen die Serienmäßig verbaut sind und kann ein paar Erfahrungen posten.


----------



## Caboose (11. Mai 2010)

Bin die nur im winter gefahren und kan schon mal sagen das die super auf schnee und eis gehalten haben in der stadt.... wies auf dem gelände aussieht weiss ich nicht... hab sie zuerst gewichtstechnisch ausgetauscht gegen die conti mountain king 2.4. und da ich jetz mehr im gelände bin im sommer fahre ich jetz die conti rubber queen 2.4 und die sind richtig super auch wens feucht ist im gelände ;-D


----------



## Randon (12. Mai 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Scratch befindet sich im Moment noch im Aufbau. Fährt jemand die Bontrager Reifen die Serienmäßig verbaut sind und kann ein paar Erfahrungen posten.



auf trockenem terrain sind sie nicht schlecht, und irgendwie hab ich den eindruck dass sie einen sehr geringen rollwiderstand haben. ich jedenfalls lasse sie erst mal drauf und wenn sie abgefahren sind wartet schon die rubberqueen.


----------



## Deep (12. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Infos. Werde sie dann auch mal testen. Von den Rubber Queens hab ich mich vor kurzem verabschiedet. Fand die im trockenen nicht besser als andere Reifen in der Kategorie und im Nassen eine Katastrophe. Mein Kumpel fährt 2,4er Nobby Nics und wir tauschen häufiger die Bikes und der angeblich so schlechte Nobby einen viel besseren Grip bei Nässe. War eine sehr erschreckende Erfahrung.


----------



## sessionbenchef (12. Mai 2010)

hatte auf meinem remedy die big betty fr in 2.4 die wahren vom grip gut , pannentechnisch ne katastrophe


----------



## noco (12. Mai 2010)

Ich lass die Reifen weiterhin drauf, sie sind mir in keiner Weise bisher negativ aufgefallen und seh überhaupt keinen Grund sie zu tauschen.


----------



## Bulldozer (12. Mai 2010)

Mein Eindruck auf einer Testfahrt ist wie folgt. Guter Rollwiderstand aufgrund der Stollenanordnung und Stollenhöhe. Doch dies führt dazu, dass sich der Reifen auf feuchten Waldböden nicht so gut festkrallen kann. Wenn man z.B. sehr steil nach unten fährt, dann rutscht man relativ schnell. Bei trockenen Verhältnissen kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der Reifen gute Eigenschaften zeigt. 
Eine Möglichkeit ist es, den Reifen am HR zu fahren und vorne etwas gröberes zu wählen. Mache ich bei meinem Enduro so: Vorne Muddy Mary 2.35" oder Big Betty 2.4" und hinten den Nobby Nic 2.4".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (16. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte letzte Woche eine Totem solo air mit konischem Schaft ordern, aber leider sind die nicht mehr verfügbar. So ein Mist, hätte ich doch mal angefragt bevor ich die Fox verkauft habe. Ich brauche nun dringend einen Konus für den FSA Steuersatz, der mir die untere Schale auf 1 1/8 reduziert. Also praktisch einen Konus vom Session 8. Bei Trek gibts leider nix mehr. Weiß jemand ob es zufällig was günstiges baugleiches im Aftermarket mit dem gleichen Konus gibt. Also einen kompletten Steuersatz? Wäre natürlich auch für jede andere Idee dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## waschi82 (16. Mai 2010)

wäre mein idee bei FSA nachzufragen...


----------



## noco (16. Mai 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Ist seit gestern da, aber hab eben keinen passenden Konus!
> Weiss jemand welcher FSA Konus passen würde? Cane Creek ist ja weder hier noch da lieferbar...
> Die Gabel war übrigens nach 2 Tagen da - bin schon so gespannt.....!
> 
> Bernd





> So - das Steuersatzproblem hab ich mit einem Gabelkonus von FSA gelöst. Ist vom Orbit dingsbums eine 1,5 Reduction Version und passt in das Cane Creek Lager.



Hab heute die Serienbereifung im Schlamm gefahren und für alle Fälle einen Swampthing noch mitgenommen.
 Nach der ersten Abfahrt am Geisskopf hab ich aber keine Notwendigkeit gesehen, den Schlammreifen draufzumachen....
Fahr allerdings nie am Limit des Materials - muss ich dazusagen!

Bernd


----------



## Deep (16. Mai 2010)

Hast du den kompletten Steuersatz gekauft oder gibts den Konus auch irgendwo einzeln?


----------



## noco (16. Mai 2010)

Dein Händler kann den Konus bestellen. 
Im Netz hab ich ihn auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, also morgen könnte ich dir die genaue Bezeichnung geben. Er heisst irgendwas mit Orbit xtreme Reduktion od. so ähnlich. Komplett brauchst ihn nicht kaufen, es gibt eigentlich alle Einzelteile.

Bernd


----------



## Deep (16. Mai 2010)

Genaue Bezeichnung wäre super wenn es keine Umstände macht. Danke noch mal, vor allem auch wegen dem Reifenbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (17. Mai 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte letzte Woche eine Totem solo air mit konischem Schaft ordern, aber leider sind die nicht mehr verfügbar...




Die Aussage kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Totems mit tapered schaft hat eigentlich jeder größere Onlineshop da. Nur mal 2 Beispiele:

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._DH_Federgabel_Tapered,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Mission-Control-DH-Disc-only-Gabel-2010.html


----------



## Deep (17. Mai 2010)

Danke, aber die haben die Gabeln nicht im Lager liegen. Und beim Importeur gibts halt keine mehr.


----------



## Randon (17. Mai 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Danke, aber die haben die Gabeln nicht im Lager liegen. Und beim Importeur gibts halt keine mehr.



wo haste es denn überall versucht? vielleicht hab ich dann noch einen anderen tipp. muss es unbedingt ne 2010er sein oder würde dir ne 2009er genügen? 

ich bin nämlich auch grad dabei mir ne andere forke zu suchen und schwanke echt noch zwischen LYRIK oder TOTEM jeweils als SOLOAIR version. wieso hast du dich für die TOTEM entschieden, wofür willst du das scratch hauptsächlich einsetzen?


----------



## Deep (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,

so wie es aussieht habe ich doch noch ne Gabel gefunden, nur das Schaftrohr ist etwas knapp. Kann sich noch jemand an den kleinen Aufkleber erinnern, der unten am Vorbau (Bontrager Rhythm) klebte. Da stand ein Warnhinweis bezüglich eines Spacers drauf. Das da auf jeden Fall einer drunter muss ist klar, aber da stand auch ein Mindestwert drauf. Weiß den noch jemand? Die Gabel passt wahrscheinlich nur mit einem relativ dünnen Spacer, so ca.5mm.

Gruß

@Randon: Suche ein Bike für alles, Bikepark, Endurotouren (ca 40km und 1400hm) Ich denke das die Totem im Bikepark oder bei Sprüngen mehr aushält und sie passt für meinen Geschmack optisch besser zu dem voluminösen Rahmen. Die 400g Mehrgewicht hole ich mit einer XT Kurbel wieder raus.


----------



## socoms (17. Mai 2010)

so wie es aussieht habe ich doch noch ne Gabel gefunden, nur das Schaftrohr ist etwas knapp. Kann sich noch jemand an den kleinen Aufkleber erinnern, der unten am Vorbau (Bontrager Rhythm) klebte. Da stand ein Warnhinweis bezüglich eines Spacers drauf. Das da auf jeden Fall einer drunter muss ist klar, aber da stand auch ein Mindestwert drauf. Weiß den noch jemand? Die Gabel passt wahrscheinlich nur mit einem relativ dünnen Spacer, so ca.5mm.

Gruß


"Stem must have a minimum of one 5mm spacer below, and be tightened correctly." 

Für Carbon habe ich es mal weggelassen

Ich könnte dir auch noch ne Orginal Reduzierung auf 1 1/8 anbieten. Habe noch eine im Laden liegen von Trek. 



mfg


----------



## Randon (17. Mai 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so wie es aussieht habe ich doch noch ne Gabel gefunden, nur das Schaftrohr ist etwas knapp. Kann sich noch jemand an den kleinen Aufkleber erinnern, der unten am Vorbau (Bontrager Rhythm) klebte. Da stand ein Warnhinweis bezüglich eines Spacers drauf. Das da auf jeden Fall einer drunter muss ist klar, aber da stand auch ein Mindestwert drauf. Weiß den noch jemand? Die Gabel passt wahrscheinlich nur mit einem relativ dünnen Spacer, so ca.5mm.
> 
> Gruß



schau mal hier: http://www.cheetah.de/index.php?pag...category_id=23&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=4

die sollten weiße totem soloairs mit tapered schaft rumliegen haben. ich habe denen ne mail geschrieben weil ich ne schwarze suche, leider gibts die soloair mit tapered schaft nur in weiß in 2010. und das passt nicht zum 8er

mach lieber keine experimente mit zu kurzem schaft.


----------



## Deep (20. Mai 2010)

Hi,

danke euch für die Hilfe bei der Totemsuche und auch dem noco für die Info wegen dem Konus. Dank eines Forenmitglieds hab ich doch noch sehr günstig eine nahezu neue Wunschtotem mit tapered Schaft bekommen. Den Konus werde ich mir trotzdem mal besorgen, falls mal auf die schnelle eine Ersatzgabel rein muss.

Grüße


----------



## noco (20. Mai 2010)

Freut mich, super! 

Bernd


----------



## Bulldozer (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Sollte jemand, bevorzugt aus CH, sein Scratch Bontrager Cockpit (Lenker und Vorbau) nicht mehr brauchen, der soll sich mal bei mir per E-Mail melden. Hätte Interesse es ab zukaufen.

Gruss,
BD


----------



## grindi (24. Mai 2010)

Eine Frage: Hat jemand von euch den hinteren Schaltzug in die Kettenstrebe verlegt? Nachdem mir die Kette den Kabelbinder, welcher unlogischerweise auf der Strebe angebracht wurde, zerschossen hat und mein Schaltkabel in einem grossen Bogen vom Bike abstand, habe ich das Kabel in die Kettenstrebe verlegt. Die Strebe wurde ja mit den Löchern so produziert, dass die möglich ist. Wie schauts da bei euch aus? Keine Probleme mit dem Kabelbinder auf der Strebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (24. Mai 2010)

Also Probleme hab ich keine damit, aber ich hab mir auch bei genauerem betrachten überlegt, den Zug in die Strebe zu legen, war aber noch zu faul


----------



## grindi (24. Mai 2010)

Das Probelm an der Konstruktion ist, dass der Strebenschutz von Trek den Kabelhalter ja freilässt. Egal wo das Kabel ist, ob in oder auf der Strebe, schlägt die Kette die ganze Zeit entweder auf das Kabel und den Kabelbinder oder auf die Kabelführung. Wenn du also das Kabel in die Strebe legst, dann würde ich auch noch die Kabelführung irgendwie abkleben, sonst sieht die bald sehr übel aus....


----------



## Deep (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einfach noch ein Neoprenteil drüber gemacht.


----------



## giant vt (24. Mai 2010)

Hab den zug auch durch den rahmen verlegt, aber wie ja bereits angesprochen ist das auch keine wirklich schöne lösung, da die kette nun ebenimmer auf die kabelführung oben drauf schlägt. Werd den rahmen aber nach dieser saison eh umlackieren lassen,und dann gleich die führungen weg machen lassen, denk das ist die sauberste lösung!


----------



## Randon (24. Mai 2010)

ich hab da mal so eine Frage: ich möchte mein 8er Scratch auf 2fach Kettenblatt mit Kettenführung umrüsten. Und dabei die XT-Kurbel behalten. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das ich da nur eine 2fach Kettenführung (zb: die Stinger von NC 17 oder eine E.13DS) sowie einen Bashguard (NC 17 oder Saint) benötige. Evt. noch ein 36er Kettenblatt. Sind die von mir genannten Teile haltbar genug oder sollte ich da doch etwas mehr ausgeben. Die Großmutter eines Bekannten sagte mal: "billig muss man sich auch leisten können"

Das was wir am Scratch haben ist doch eine ISCG03 Aufnahme, die Angabe auf der Trek Scratch Site nennt an betreffender Stelle das Remedy http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/story/scratch/technology


----------



## Freeerider81 (26. Mai 2010)

Weiß jemand, was der LRS des Scratch Air 8 (Bontrager Cousin Earl Elite Disc) wiegt? Wäre super, wenn jemand ein Gewicht  hätte! Ich find im Netz nichts!


----------



## noco (26. Mai 2010)

@Randon
Ja, ist so wie du sagst.
Den Umwerfer halt noch evtl. runtersetzen soweit es geht und den Anschlag begrenzen.
Evtl. brauchst du noch längere Kettenblattschrauben, sofern sie nicht beim Bashgard dabei sind. Die Stingerführung von NC 17 find ich gut, die andere kenn ich nicht.
36er Blatt würde ich auf jeden Fall drauftun.

@all
Finde die Serienbereifung optimal - bin sie jetzt wirklich unter allen Bedingungen ausgiebig gefahren und hatte nie den Wunsch etwas anderes zu montieren!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Randon (26. Mai 2010)

giant vt schrieb:


> ...Werd den rahmen aber nach dieser saison eh umlackieren lassen,und dann gleich die führungen weg machen lassen, denk das ist die sauberste lösung!



Wenn du eh sowas vorhast, wieso nicht eloxieren!? Sieht geiler aus und spart paar Gramm. Und wenn du das vorher noch Glasperlenstrahlen lässt erhält der Rahmen dieses samtmatte pornöse Finish. Ist natürlich etwas aufwändiger in der Vorbereitung, man sieht jeden Kratzer den man nicht weggeschliffen/poliert hat.


----------



## Randon (26. Mai 2010)

noco schrieb:


> @Randon
> Ja, ist so wie du sagst.
> Den Umwerfer halt noch evtl. runtersetzen soweit es geht und den Anschlag begrenzen.
> Evtl. brauchst du noch längere Kettenblattschrauben, sofern sie nicht beim Bashgard dabei sind. Die Stingerführung von NC 17 find ich gut, die andere kenn ich nicht.
> ...



Danke Bernd. 
Umwerfer runtersetzen ist aber schlecht möglich bei directmount. Bashguard würde ich der Vollständigkeit halber auch gleich den von NC17 nehmen. Und wenn ich einmal dabei bin: hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich rote Kettenblattschrauben herbekomme die lang genug für den Bash sind? bei NC 17 gibbet ja nur die normale Länge in bunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (26. Mai 2010)

was kostet das Set von NC17?
Ich habe damals auch länger gesucht und dann bei der 77Desingz hängen geblieben.
Nicht teurer wie die E13 und die gute NC17.
Aber mit 81gr ne Ansage und absoluter Support der Jungs.
Funktion ist Top. Kann mich am Fritzz nicht beklagen.

Bzgl. Umwerfer: einfach den Anschlag runter drehen. Sollte reichen. Hab ich auch nicht anders gemacht


----------



## Randon (26. Mai 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> was kostet das Set von NC17?
> Ich habe damals auch länger gesucht und dann bei der 77Desingz hängen geblieben.
> Nicht teurer wie die E13 und die gute NC17.
> Aber mit 81gr ne Ansage und absoluter Support der Jungs.
> Funktion ist Top. Kann mich am Fritzz nicht beklagen.



Ey Rob geh raus hier, das ist nicht dein Fritzz Thread (Scherz). Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst: Kefü und Bash kosten zusammen 58,80 , ich denke mehr brauch ich nicht. Was es wiegt - keine Ahnung - ist aber lustig dass grade du mit deinem 17kg Klopper ne Gewichtsangabe ins Spiel bringst. Die von 77Desingz sieht zwar in rot gut aus, aber die freeduo gibts nicht für ISCG03 Aufnahme.


----------



## Caboose (7. Juni 2010)

habe mir für mein scratch noch ein paar teile bestellt ;-) carbocage kettenführung, thomson vorbau 4x, thomson masterpiece sattelstütze, alu kettenblattschrauben, diverse shimano yumea teile :-D


----------



## Caboose (7. Juni 2010)

oh noch vergessen, hab mir noch twenty6 pedalen ti (265gr./paar) spontan gekauft und noch die sixpack icon ti mg (265gr./paar) in schwarz gold bestellt...


----------



## Deep (12. Juni 2010)




----------



## noco (12. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil - nur noch die Bremsscheibe beim 2. richtig montiert, dann passt´s!
Jetzt weiss ich was im Winter drankommt - gscheit lackieren!

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (12. Juni 2010)

René Wildhabers Scratch 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=255551&id=108926622460167&fbid=126826557336840


----------



## giant vt (14. Juni 2010)

Deep schrieb:


>



Also das erste foto geht ja gar nicht, sorry, welch eine farb kombination?? Das Schwarz- Gelbe hat was! Der Balken mit dem Knick im oberrohr ist das etwa die lackierung für das 2011 modell schon, weils beim wildhaber genau so aussieht???


----------



## Deep (14. Juni 2010)

Farben sind wie immer Geschmackssache. Mich erinnert das erste an meine frühere Maoam Lieblingssorte und gefällt mir ganz gut. Das sind die Team Lackierungen für das neue Freeride Team.


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Juni 2010)

Woher stammen diese Fotos? Beim zweiten scheint eine 180er Fox verbaut zu sein, richtig? Farbkombis finde ich bei beiden noch cool.


----------



## clemson (14. Juni 2010)

sind die Räder von Cam und Brandon.....jeder der C3 Teamfahrer hat seine eigene wunschlackierung bekommen Lackierung bekommen.


cam hat scho die 2011 Fox

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvKkdtAyh6Q"]YouTube- Cam McCaul - When It Counts[/nomedia]


----------



## wilbur.walsh (14. Juni 2010)

Aber die 180mm Variante - zum. hab ich das im Video so verstanden. 

Das könnte bedeuten, dass das 2011 Scratch mit 180mm vorne kommt? Würde für mich auch mehr Sinn machen. (Remedy 150- Scratch 180 - Session 200mm)


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Juni 2010)

Meine persönliche Vermutung, weil das Scratch eigentlich, so las ich mal irgendwo im I-net, mit ner 170er Fox hätte ausgeliefert werden sollen, ist:

Scrach 7 und 9 2011 (oder wie die in Zukunft auch immer heissen werden):
Mit ner 180er Gabel --> also FR Bike

Scratch 6 und 8 2011:
Mit ner 160er/170er Luft Gabel wie gehabt --> also Enduro Bike


----------



## Randon (14. Juni 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Vermutung, weil das Scratch eigentlich, so las ich mal irgendwo im I-net, mit ner 170er Fox hätte ausgeliefert werden sollen, ist:
> 
> Scrach 7 und 9 2011 (oder wie die in Zukunft auch immer heissen werden):
> Mit ner 180er Gabel --> also FR Bike
> ...



Ich habe momentan (nach sehr langer Entscheidungsphase) ne 180mm Totem Solo Air im Scratch 8 Air. Ich muss sagen das ist nicht so wild wie ich erwartet habe. 50km Touren im Mittelgebirge sind problemlos möglich mit der Forke. und die Bergabperformance ist um Welten besser als mit der ursprünglichen 36er.

Was ist denn mein Bike dann für ne Kategorie, Freenduro


----------



## grindi (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe in meinem Trek Scratch 7 eine Fox 36 Van R mit der Standard  Avid Elixir 5 203er Scheibe vorne. Nun ist die Distanz zwischen der  Bremsaufnahme der Gabel und der Scheibe extrem klein, so klein dass man eigentlich  nicht zwischen Scheibe und der Aufnahme durchsehen kann. Fahre ich auf  der Strasse und mache eine Kurve kommt es manchmal vor, dass die Scheibe an  dieser Aufnahme schleift, wohl durch die Deformation des Rades. Im  Gelände ist mir dies noch nie aufgefallen weil dort der restliche Geräuschpegel wohl  zu gross ist. Kennt das Problem jemand und lässt sich das beheben oder  muss ich einfach warten, bis die Aufnahme der Gabel genügend abgeschliffen  ist (was ich irgendwie nicht so toll finde....)


----------



## mani.r (15. Juni 2010)

Habe mir letzte Woche mal das Trek Scratch angeschaut. 
Zwecks der Größe bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob M oder L. Hab zwar beide probiert aber keine Idee welches es werden soll.

Einsatzzweck wäre FR Touren in den Alpen (1000-1500hm rauftreten), kleine Hausrunden und Bikepark - Aufteilung 60/40.
Das M wäre für den Park sicher ideal aber für Touren kam es mir sehr kurz vor. Am L müsste man halt viel "mitarbeiten"!

Nun meine Frage: Was fahrt ihr für Größen bzw was wäre Eure empfehlung?
Bin 178 mit Schrittlänge 84

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (15. Juni 2010)

@gindi:

das Problem kenn ich! Ich hatte das selbe bei meiner 66 mit Hope Scheiben. Ich hab damals die Gabel etwas abgeschliffen. Bei mir war soviel Farbe auf der PM aufnahme, dass es gestreift hat. Die Farbe runter und gut war es. 
Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle mal zum Händler gehn, wo es gekauft hast und den fragen. 
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Fox mit Garantiefällen aussieht, wenn man an der Gabel rum feilt! 

@mani.r:
Meine Freundin hat seit ein paar Wochen ein Scratch in M. Sie ist 1,70 m und es passt ihr perfekt. Einsatzzweck ist hauptsächlich Park und eben Gardasee und dergleichen.
Ich fahre normal auch sehr kurze rahmen, aber beim Scratch bräuchte ich mit 1,80m ganz locker ein L. Das M geht sicher auch, ist aber sehr kurz!!! Damit sind 1000Hm nicht wirklich lustig!
Wenn du viel im Park bist, ist ein langes Rad sogar gut! Schau dir mal die Oberrohrlängen der DH-Bikes an. Die sind einiges Länger, als die vom XL-Scratch! 
Klar, es ist dann nicht mehr so extrem verspielt, aber ich denke ich würde ein L nehmen!


----------



## noco (15. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr M bei 174 und hab einen 70er Vorbau montiert - vorher war´s mir bisschen zu eng, jetzt passts. Ich benutz es eher zum Runterfahren. 
Würde dir eher zum L raten, aber kannst du beide nicht mal etwas länger probefahren? Evtl. auch mit verschiedenen Vorbauten?

Bernd


----------



## Randon (15. Juni 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Habe mir letzte Woche mal das Trek Scratch angeschaut.
> Zwecks der Größe bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob M oder L. Hab zwar beide probiert aber keine Idee welches es werden soll.
> 
> Einsatzzweck wäre FR Touren in den Alpen (1000-1500hm rauftreten), kleine Hausrunden und Bikepark - Aufteilung 60/40.
> ...



Ich habe Schrittlänge 82cm bei ner Größe von 1,79m - also fast identisch. Auch das Einsatzgebiet ist relativ gleich. Ich würde dir zwingend zum L raten, ein M ist echt verdammt kurz. Nur mal zur Veranschaulichung: mein Scratch in der L ist immer noch einiges kürzer als mein auch schon sehr kompaktes Cube AMS in der M. 

Generell sollte man sich beim Scratch wohl eher an der Zahl orientieren als am Buchstaben. Also 17,5 beim L


----------



## grindi (15. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre das Scratch mit 1.87m Körpergrösse in L und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit. Klar ist es im Aufstieg eher kompakt, aber das ist ja auch das Konzept des Bikes.... War aber letzhin auf einer 50km+ Tour mit ca. 800hm und das war überhaupt kein Problem. Da ginge noch weit mehr....


----------



## Bulldozer (15. Juni 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist denn mein Bike dann für ne Kategorie, Freenduro



In diesem Bereich ist mittlerweile alles so verwässert, da kann man es gemäss Herstellern Long Travel AM, Enduro, Super Enduro, Light Freerider oder wie auch immer bezeichnen. Eigentlich auch sch.. egal, bin schliesslich kein Marketingfuzi  

Trek hat zumindest versucht zwischen dem 6er/8er und 7er/9er eine Trennlinie, was den bevorzugten Einsatz anbelangt, zu ziehen. Was aber nicht ausschliesst, dass der Endkunde es noch weiter an seine Bedürfnisse anpasst, so wie du oder auch ich.

Mein Scratch 9, so wie ich es verändert habe (leider noch nicht vollständig fertig) bezeichne ich als Hardcore Enduro, weil es gegenüber meinem Oberrider Enduro einfach noch etwas robuster ausgelegt ist. Sobald ich es endgültig besitze, werde ich hier auch Fotos und Details veröffentlichen.




mani.r schrieb:


> ...
> Nun meine Frage: Was fahrt ihr für Größen bzw was wäre Eure empfehlung?
> Bin 178 mit Schrittlänge 84



Ich, bei 161 mit dem Verhältnis eher kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper, habe mich für ein M, also ein 17.5", was aber einem üblichen 16" Rahmen entspricht, entschieden. Dabei den 50mm Vorbau (Standard beim 9er) durch einen 70mm ersetzt.

Bei 178 und dem erwähnten Profil würde ich auf ein L gehen. Anders sitzt man zu gedrungen und dadurch so aufrecht, dass es bergauf eine Qual wird.


----------



## mani.r (15. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Infos.
Hab es oben nicht in den thread geschrieben da ich Eure Meinung erst hören wollte aber vom Gefühl und vom ersten Test hätte ich auch L genommen. 
War nur etwas verwundert und unsicher, da ich bis jetzt immer nur Bikes in M hatte. L war sonst immer viel zu groß.
Ich hoffe am Freitag nochmals ausführlich testen zu können und dann wird wohl die endgültige Entscheidung fallen.
Mal sehen was die Preisverhandlungen ergeben...

Was ist genau die "gemessene" Sitzrohrlänge beim L und der Radstand bei 66°! 
Wäre nett, wenn mir das jemand rausmessen könnte.

Danke


----------



## Randon (15. Juni 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> ... da ich bis jetzt immer nur Bikes in M hatte. L war sonst immer viel zu groß.
> 
> Was ist genau die "gemessene" Sitzrohrlänge beim L und der Radstand bei 66°!
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben, nicht an dem Buchstaben orientieren sondern an der Zahl. 

Trek Scratch in L ist 17.5'' 
Mein Cube in M ist 18.5''

Die Werte könnte ich dir morgen mal messen, der Radstand wird aber bisschen mehr, hab ne Totem drin. Trotzdem Interesse?


----------



## mani.r (16. Juni 2010)

Klar Interesse - würde eine 180er Talas verbauen und die sind von der Einbauhöhe ja gleich.
Ist ja so noch besser...
Merci.


----------



## Randon (16. Juni 2010)

also hab grade mal beim meinem scratch 8 größe L gemessen:
radstand von mitte vorderachse bis mitte hinterachse: 117cm (unbelastet natürlich)
sitzrohrlänge: 45cm von mitte drehtlagerachse bis oberkante sitzrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (20. Juni 2010)

jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage an die Scratch 7 und 9 Fahrer, also alle die ne 2er Kettenführung und bashguard am Bike haben:

Ich habe mir die Stinger ISCG Kettenführung und einen "Ring God" Bashguard sowie ein 36er Kettenblatt gekauft. Das wollte ich an mein 8er Scratch mit Xt Kurbel schrauben. Jetzt kommt das Problem: die Kettenführung ist ca. 2,5mm dick. Der Abstand zwischen der Kante ISCG Aufnahme und den Oberkanten der Kettenblattschrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes ist aber nur eben diese 2,5mm, das würde also schon mal schleifen. Zusätzlich stehen die Schrauben der Kettenführung auch noch etwas über, sodass da nix aneinander vorbei geht. Ein Spacer für das Innenlager ist schon an der Kettenseite verbaut, mehr kann man da nicht drunter machen, da das Scratch eine 73mm Tretlagerbreite hat. Jetzt meine Frage: wie ist das bei euch gemacht? Ist die Kante der ISCG Aufnahmen bündig mit dem Tretlager oder irgendwie nachbearbeitet? Bei mir waren auf den ISCG-Löchern mitlackierte Aufkleberblättchen drauf. Ich stelle mal paar Bilder dazu damit man das Problem erkennen kann, hoffe man sieht genug. Wäre gut wenn mir die 7er und 9er Fahrer mal Bilder von der gleichen Stelle ihres Bikes posten könnten. Vielleicht erkenne ich die Lösung ja darauf.

Danke schon mal
Gruß Randon


----------



## grindi (20. Juni 2010)

Ich weiss grad nicht wie genau das bei mir passt. Ich kann das morgen nachschauen.


----------



## Deep (21. Juni 2010)

Das wird in der Kombination wohl leider nicht richtig funktionieren. Bei meinem 7er ist eine Race Face Kurbel verbaut bei der man mittels Unterlegscheiben die Kettenlinie einstellen kann. Man kann entweder eine normale Kettenlinie einstellen, d.h. auf der linken Seite zwei Unterlegscheiben und auf der Antriebsseite eine, oder die gesamte Antriebsseite weiter weg vom Rahmen kriegen indem man auf diese zwei Unterlegscheiben setzt und auf die linke nur eine. Bei der Montage vom Scratch 7 und 9 wurden nun ab Werk alle Unterlegscheiben auf die Antriebsseite verbaut (was laut Anleitung der Race Face Kurbel gar nicht in der Liste für eine mögliche Montage steht). Nur so klappt es aber das die Schrauben des Kleinen Kettenblatts nicht an der Kettenführung scheuern.
Ich wollte auch eine XT Kurbel montieren, aber da man bei dieser keine Möglichkeit hat die Kettenlinie zu verstellen, klappt das wohl nicht so wirklich. Ich werde dann eventuell den Stinger gegen eine Kettenführung tauschen die von der Innenlagerschale geklemmt wird, wie z.B. den Truvativ Shiftguide.
Das Teil sieht auch ganz gut aus. http://www.e13components.com/product_ds.html
Denke da sollte eventuell sogar die ISCG Version gehen, weil die Platte nicht so Dick wie bei dem Stinger ist.


Ich hab mir die Fotos noch mal angesehen. Kann man vielleicht mit einem 12er Bohrer oder einer Fräse die Löcher die ISCG Löcher der Kettenführung soweit anbohren, das man die Schrauben (denke es sind Senkkopfschrauben) komplett versenkt bekommt, also das sie nicht mehr so weit aus der Kettenführung rausstehen


----------



## Deep (21. Juni 2010)

So, endlich ist meins mal fertig und auch schon Todtnau und im Bikepark Lac Blanc auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Macht bisher einen ganz brauchbaren Eindruck.









Und hier noch mein persönlicher Tuning Tip für alle Scratch Fahrer. Erleichtert die Demontage des Hinterrads enorm und ist sehr Hilfreich beim Autotransport oder beim Platten auf der Tour. Einfach beim Trek Händler zu bestellen.






Und nur 2g schwerer als die Originalachse auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Freeerider81 (21. Juni 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage an die Scratch 7 und 9 Fahrer, also alle die ne 2er Kettenführung und bashguard am Bike haben:
> 
> Ich habe mir die Stinger ISCG Kettenführung und einen "Ring God" Bashguard sowie ein 36er Kettenblatt gekauft. Das wollte ich an mein 8er Scratch mit Xt Kurbel schrauben. Jetzt kommt das Problem: die Kettenführung ist ca. 2,5mm dick. Der Abstand zwischen der Kante ISCG Aufnahme und den Oberkanten der Kettenblattschrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes ist aber nur eben diese 2,5mm, das würde also schon mal schleifen. Zusätzlich stehen die Schrauben der Kettenführung auch noch etwas über, sodass da nix aneinander vorbei geht. Ein Spacer für das Innenlager ist schon an der Kettenseite verbaut, mehr kann man da nicht drunter machen, da das Scratch eine 73mm Tretlagerbreite hat. Jetzt meine Frage: wie ist das bei euch gemacht? Ist die Kante der ISCG Aufnahmen bündig mit dem Tretlager oder irgendwie nachbearbeitet? Bei mir waren auf den ISCG-Löchern mitlackierte Aufkleberblättchen drauf. Ich stelle mal paar Bilder dazu damit man das Problem erkennen kann, hoffe man sieht genug. Wäre gut wenn mir die 7er und 9er Fahrer mal Bilder von der gleichen Stelle ihres Bikes posten könnten. Vielleicht erkenne ich die Lösung ja darauf.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

Genau das selbe Problem hab ich beim Rad meiner Freundin (Scratch 8 Air) auch! 
Ich hab schon versucht mit meiner Eigenbaulösung was zu machen, aber hat nicht funktioniert!
Ich denke mal auch die Tretlagerklemmung wird nicht funktionieren, da hierbei die Platte der Kettenführung noch näher an die Kurbel kommt wie mit der ISCG-Führung!
Eine andere Kurbel montieren wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht. Kann von euch mal einer sagen, welche Führung original verbaut ist?

vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Caboose (21. Juni 2010)

ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, glaub es war ne truvativ drauf, hab sie bei meinem 9er scratch abmontier. Hab dann ne ethirteen LG1+ gefahren und aktuell ist eine carbocgae verbaut. morgen kann ich sonst nachschauen welche original drauf war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (21. Juni 2010)

Ist das ne spezielle Maxle oder die normale? Weil du schreibst beim Trek Händler bestellen... Maxle gibts sonst bei Sram


----------



## Freeerider81 (21. Juni 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, glaub es war ne truvativ drauf, hab sie bei meinem 9er scratch abmontier. Hab dann ne ethirteen LG1+ gefahren und aktuell ist eine carbocgae verbaut. morgen kann ich sonst nachschauen welche original drauf war



Wäre super, wenn du nachschauen könntest!


----------



## Caboose (21. Juni 2010)

war bei mir war es auch ein bisschen mühsam mit der carbocage :-/


----------



## Deep (21. Juni 2010)

@caboose: Das sieht aber auch sehr eng aus.

@timtrail: Das Teil ist ein speziell für den Scratch Rahmen und somit nur bei Trek erhältlich.

@ Freerider81: Bei meinem 7er ist ein NC-17 Tensioner als E-Type Version verbaut. Denke das auch beim 9er kein Truvativ verbaut wurde. Das ganze funktioniert nur, weil man am 7er und beim 9er die Kettenlinie der Kurbel einstellen kann (so wie oben beschrieben).


----------



## Freeerider81 (21. Juni 2010)

hm, doof!

Ich will meiner Freundin eigentlich nicht das kleine Kettenblatt stehlen! Sie benutzt das Scratch auch zum Touren. 

Na mal schaun, was mir noch so einfällt, an Eigenbaulösungen. 
Was fertiges scheint es ja in kombination mit der XT-Kurbel nicht zu geben!?!


----------



## Deep (21. Juni 2010)

@Randoon: Ich hab mir eben meine Führung noch mal angeschaut und bei mir sind an der Kefü richtige Senkkopfschrauben, die komplett in den Bohrlöchern der Kefü verschwinden und nicht wie bei dir rausstehen. Würde es denn gehen wenn die ganz versenkt wären? Hast du vielleicht falsche Schrauben? Wie gesagt, die Original Kefü am 7er kommt auch von NC-17 und bei mir stehen die nicht raus.


----------



## Helium (21. Juni 2010)

@deep

sehr geil dein scratch


----------



## Bulldozer (21. Juni 2010)

@deep,

Oh Mann, deine Bilder machen mich heiss auf morgen, da werde ich mein 9er in Empfang nehmen 

Findest du deine VR Bremsleitung nicht etwas lange? Sonst viel Spass mit dem Ding und rock die Berge damit


----------



## Deep (21. Juni 2010)

Danke Danke, bin bis jetzt zufrieden. Es hat sich sogar auf den Prügel DHs  gut geschlagen und die Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt. 

Kleiner Nachtrag: Die Originalführung am 7er stammt von MRP und nicht von NC-17. Hier verschwinden die Senkkopfschrauben zwar vollständig, aber dafür ist die Platte der Kettenführung noch viel dicker als bei Randoons NC-17 Stinger. Bringt also ohne die verstellbare Kettenlinie der Race Face Kurbeln also auch nix.


----------



## Caboose (21. Juni 2010)

meine neuen pedale sind endlich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (21. Juni 2010)

mein bike ohne die pedalen auf dem Bild ist jetz bei 14.9kg..... habe noch leichtere teile in reserve unteranderem RS Lyrik solo air, dann wäre das bike unter 13kg(mit haltbaren teilen)


----------



## User85319 (21. Juni 2010)

Ultrageiles Rad


----------



## Helium (21. Juni 2010)

Auch gut
Aber die Gabel passt nicht, finde ich (Nur optisch, nicht von der Funktion).


----------



## Caboose (21. Juni 2010)

also in echt sieht das scratch mit der gabel noch mal agressiver aus als es ohnehin schon ist so sah mein bike am anfang aus mit der lyrik


----------



## Randon (21. Juni 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> @Randoon: Ich hab mir eben meine Führung noch mal angeschaut und bei mir sind an der Kefü richtige Senkkopfschrauben, die komplett in den Bohrlöchern der Kefü verschwinden und nicht wie bei dir rausstehen. Würde es denn gehen wenn die ganz versenkt wären? Hast du vielleicht falsche Schrauben? Wie gesagt, die Original Kefü am 7er kommt auch von NC-17 und bei mir stehen die nicht raus.



Schon allein die Kefü ist eigentlich zu dick. Kotzt mich echt an. Aber die Maxle Hinterachse ist ein echter Tipp. Wollte eh schon mal fragen ob es sowas gibt, das hat sich somit erledigt. Die Bestellnummer hast du nicht zufällig zur Hand und ne Ansage was die Achse kostet? Gern auch per PN. Deine Totem funktioniert jetzt auch, oder klackert die immer noch?

@Bulldozer: ich dachte du hast dein Scratch schon lange, hast ja ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit wie ich den Kaufentschluss gefasst. Hat die Bestellung so lange gedauert


----------



## Bulldozer (21. Juni 2010)

Naja, viel hast du ja vom ursprünglichen Scratch Konzept nicht übrig gelassen, ausser dem Rahmen . 

Persönlich bin ich etwas skeptisch gegenüber so Radikalumbauten. Warum hast du nicht gleich ein Session nach Wunsch aufgebaut?


----------



## Bulldozer (21. Juni 2010)

@Randon,

Ja das ist so ne Sache. Zuerst lieferte Trek laut Händler ein Bike, welches völlig inakzeptabel war (Montagefehler, was auch immer). Also neues bestellt. Zweites war besser, doch ein Lager an der Wippe war nicht sauber eingepresst und zerkratzte den Hinterbau. Kriege somit irgendwann noch einen neuen Hinterbau. Und mein Eindruck ist auch, dass Trek bei der Montage etwas mangelhaft arbeitet, siehe auch hier. 


Mit der ersten Bestellung wurde beim Fox Importeur eine 350er Feder für den Dämpfer bestellt, dies dauerte von Ende März bis letzte Woche, weil sie aus USA kommen musste . 

Aber was soll's "Gut Ding will Weile haben".


----------



## Caboose (21. Juni 2010)

weil es leichter und wendiger ist als ein session, der einsatzzweck ist grösser, das session hat ein 83er lager (keine xtr kurbel montierbar), und dank minolink ist die geometrie verstellbar was das session auch nicht hat. da ich mein scratch an ersatzteile ca kapp 3mal aufbauen könnte habe ich die möglichkeit von freeride au miniDH zu machen


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Juni 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/678416

So jetzt ises fast Fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (23. Juni 2010)

So, nun habe ich endlich mein ersehntes Scratch 9 BDmized auf Hardcore Enduro. 

*Fahrerbezogene Daten*
Grösse: 161cm
Gewicht: 62kg inkl. Vollpanzerung

*Scratch 9 17.5", BDmized in folgenden Punkten*
Minolink: 66.5
Dämpfer: Feder=350
Gabel: Feder=Lila, Schmiermittel-tuned
Kurbel: 22er SLX Kettenblatt
Pneus: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5" TC, VR: 1.3bar HR: 1.4bar
Ventilkappen: Alu blau
Vorbau: 70mm
Lenker: auf 68cm gekürzt
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock i950, 100mm, blau eloxiert
Sattel: Stonebite

Komplette Liste ist im Album einsehbar. 





Falls ich doch mal in einen Bikepark gehen sollte, alte Thomson Elite Sattelstütze mit älterem Selle Italia Sattel.


----------



## Randon (23. Juni 2010)

Na dann erst mal Glückwunsch zum Scratch, musstest ja lange genug warten. Weisst du was jetzt noch fehlt: ein schöner leichter LRS mit blauen Hope Pro 2 Naben. Da bin ich nämlich auch grad am überlegen. Bei mir werden die Naben dann natürlich rot


----------



## Bulldozer (23. Juni 2010)

Danke  

Ein leichterer LRS will ich nicht, weil für einfachere Strecken kann ich mein leichterer Oberrider (mit ebenfalls 170/160) mit EX1750 nehmen. Das Scratch soll so robust (schwer) bleiben wie es jetzt ist, damit ich es über härteste Strecken prügeln kann. 

Und irgendwann, was jetzt gerade der Fall ist, ist natürlich auch mein Budget für noch mehr Bling-Bling erschöpft 

Aber wenn du deines aufrüstest poste hier doch ein Bild, bin gespannt wie schön es aussieht.


----------



## nnguitar (23. Juni 2010)

ein guter und leichter LRS muss ja nicht instabil sein.
Ich habe mir auf Hope Pro II vom Händler Supra D von Alexrims einspeichen lassen.
Eingefahren hab ich den Satz zwei tage lang auf harten Strecken in Finale Ligure. Als ich nochmal zum Händler bin um schauen zu lassen ob sich die Speichen irgendwie gesetzt, verspannt ... haben war nichts festzustellen.

Meine Empfehlung somit für alle die leicht und stabil sein wollen:
Hope Pro II Naben mit Supra D Felgen von Alexrimms

Wer sich gut umschaut bekommt das ganze für ca. 350


----------



## Caboose (23. Juni 2010)

das erste yumea teil an meinem bike, aber nicht das letzte


----------



## Lindy R8 (23. Juni 2010)

den pins an deinen pedalen möchte ich aber auch nicht zu nahe kommen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (24. Juni 2010)

Ja die sind richtig fies, aber die reissen dir eher die schuhen von den socken bevor du mit denen abrutschst ;-) wiegen 265gr das paar! Das sind aber "nur" meine alltags pedalen, für schön hab ich meine sixpack icon mg ti (260gr.)


----------



## freeskierAK (24. Juni 2010)

braucht jemand noch ein Trek Scratch 8 2010 Größe M? leider zu klein gekauft (bin 181cm). Sollte für 170 cm große Personen perfekt passen (siehe andere Kommentare). ist noch ungefahren.


----------



## timtrail (24. Juni 2010)

hehe, scheint öfters zu passieren aber mir beinahe auch btw...


----------



## Bulldozer (26. Juni 2010)

*Fahrbericht*

*Allgemein*
Die von Trek vorgegebenen Einstellungen für Gabel und Dämpfer waren ein guter Anfangspunkt, was das Erstsetup sehr einfach gestaltete. Die Geometrie (Minolink bei 66.5°) lässt noch genügend Wendigkeit zu, sodass man im Gelände gut manövrieren kann. Die 2fach Kurbel mit 22/36 und Kefü funktioniert wie es soll, auch wenn ich das grosse dritte Kettenblatt ab und zu vermisse. Die Elixir packt ordentlich zu und liess sich gut an meine kleinen Hände anpassen.
*
Hochfahren *
Man kommt eigentlich überall hoch, ohne dass die Front steigt. Ich sitzt zwar etwas gedrungen auf dem Scratch (trotz 70mm Vorbau) aber auch kurze Sektionen von 25-30° sind möglich. Durch die 2.5 Muddy Marys habe ich natürlich ordentlich Bodenhaftung am Heck. Das Gewicht von 16kg macht sich klar bemerkbar, aber ich will ja damit kein Rennen gewinnen.  
*
Runterfahren*

Gabel
Die mit anderen Schmiermitteln getunte 36er spricht schon ohne grosses Einfahren ziemlich gut an. Die Dämpfung erfüllt ihren Dienst und die Gabel gibt die ganzen 160mm frei. 

Hinterbaufederung
Spricht gut an, der Dämpfer gibt den ganzen Hub frei und die Dämpfung erfüllt ihren Dienst. Durch die Stahlfeder ist der Hinterbau beim Runterfahren von stufenartigen Sektionen bockiger gegenüber meinem anderen Enduro (Oberrider) mit Luftdämpfer, welcher bei mittleren Schlägen einfach mehr Federweg freigibt. Dafür ist die Landung, durch das linearere Verhalten, bei Drops angenehmer. 

*Fazit*
Mein auf HC Enduro getrimmtes Scratch erfüllt meine Erwartungen voll und ganz und jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass die einzelnen Komponenten über die Zeit keine Mucken machen.


----------



## Caboose (1. Juli 2010)

So meine T8 ist eingefahren, jetz kann mein neuer rahmen kommen;-) muss mich wieder an die gabel/lenker kombi gewöhnen ;-)


----------



## Caboose (1. Juli 2010)

Und sonst alle noch glücklich und zufrieden mit ihren scratches :-D?


----------



## Randon (2. Juli 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> So meine T8 ist eingefahren, jetz kann mein neuer rahmen kommen;-) muss mich wieder an die gabel/lenker kombi gewöhnen ;-)



was ist mit dem alten rahmen passiert?

also ich bin noch sehr zufrieden mit meinem scratch, mir macht nur dein zitat mit dem rahmen sorgen. hast den hoffentlich nicht etwa schon geschrottet?


----------



## Caboose (2. Juli 2010)

Nee nee:-D der rahmen ist super, aber da ich noch überschüssig biketeile habe, habe ich mir den neuen TURNER DHR 2010 rahmen bestellt ;-D da kommt meine T8 ti rein;-)


----------



## Randon (2. Juli 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> Nee nee:-D der rahmen ist super, aber da ich noch überschüssig biketeile habe, habe ich mir den neuen TURNER DHR 2010 rahmen bestellt ;-D da kommt meine T8 ti rein;-)



da bin ich beruhigt. aber du bist auch lustig, anderen fehlt manchmal ein biketeil zum glück und du hast so viele, dass du dir noch nen rahmen kaufen musst - net schlecht!


----------



## Caboose (2. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (2. Juli 2010)




----------



## Caboose (2. Juli 2010)

ja da ich viel ausprobiere sammelt sich so ein haufen an hier mein update in sehbarer grösse


----------



## Caboose (2. Juli 2010)

hier mein update an meinem scratch.... hab die t8 ti für meinen neuen rahmen (TURNER DHR 2010) schon mal eingefahren


----------



## Bulldozer (2. Juli 2010)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Du kannst übrigens mehrere Bilder, Sätze und Zitate in einem Beitrag unterbringen --> Übung macht den Meister


----------



## Caboose (2. Juli 2010)

da hast du wohl recht


----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> da bin ich beruhigt. aber du bist auch lustig, anderen fehlt manchmal ein biketeil zum glück und du hast so viele, dass du dir noch nen rahmen kaufen musst - net schlecht!



ich stehe jeden tag vor den dilemma welches der 7 bikes ich nehmen soll, und welche gabel ich als nächstes von den knapp 4 dutzend einbauen soll...

aber caboose(arbeitskollege) kennt das von mir nicht anders!


----------



## Caboose (2. Juli 2010)




----------



## mani.r (2. Juli 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


>



Wie läuft der ISX6 im Scratch? 
Fürs Erste habe ich noch einen Swinger X6 rumliegen den ich einbauen werde. ISX6 kommt dann im Herbst wenn das Touren wieder los geht.
Welche Rahmengr. ist das? 

Konnte am Donnerstag eines testen in Leogang und die leidige Frage nach der Größe klären. Ist definiv L.
Leider hab ich mit der Talas 180 zu lange gewartet. Nun muss ich auf die nächste Lieferung in ein paar Wochen hoffen.
Solange muss halt die Dorado rein. Kann man ja auch auf 180mm traveln.


----------



## giant vt (3. Juli 2010)

ich war bis jetzt mit meinem scratch auch ganz zufrieden, nach 4 monaten fahrzeit hat er aber leider ausgedient!! Hab also einen Scratch 7 Rahmen in größe M abzugeben, kleine Delle im Unterrohr von Bozen mitgenommen, sollte jemand interesse daran haben- einfach schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (3. Juli 2010)

@mani.r hab die rahmengrösse L bei körpergrösse 185cm. Ja der evolver funzt super im scratch


----------



## Wimbo (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mich hier auch mal einbringen darf 
Der Rahmen erinnert mich v.a. am Unterrohr stark an das YT TuEs^^


----------



## MBGTH (4. Juli 2010)

@ giant vt - Was möchtest du für den rahmen haben? Wie groß ist denn die Delle?

Gruß


----------



## Ein alter Mann (5. Juli 2010)

Das Scratch hat das Unterrohr vom Session spendiert bekommen, sollte Dich also ehr daran erinnern 

-----

Zur Saisonmitte senken wir die Preise auf alle Trek Session und Scratch Modelle um -15%...

Im Detail bedeutet dies dann:

- Trek Session 8: UVP â¬ 3499,- | Unser Angebot: â¬ 2974,-
- Trek Session 88: UVP â¬ 4999 | Unser Angebot: â¬ 4249,-
- Trek Scratch 6 Air: UVP â¬ 3299 | Unser Angebot: â¬ 2804,-
- Trek Scratch 8 Air: UVP â¬ 4299 | Unser Angebot: â¬ 3654,-
- Trek Scratch 7 coil: UVP â¬3499 | Unser Angebot: â¬ 2974,-
- Trek Scratch 9 coil: UVP â¬ 4999 | Unser Angebot: â¬ 4249,-

Dieses Angebot gilt nur auf lagernde Ware!


----------



## sessionbenchef (5. Juli 2010)

Scratch 2011 ??!!!
















Habensyndrom wird stärker !!!!!


----------



## sessionbenchef (5. Juli 2010)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Das Scratch hat das Unterrohr vom Session spendiert bekommen, sollte Dich also ehr daran erinnern
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



genau und da ist der haken gibt kaum was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (5. Juli 2010)

Das sind die aktuellen Teambikes und keine 2011er Modelle für den Endverbraucher.


----------



## sessionbenchef (5. Juli 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Das sind die aktuellen Teambikes und keine 2011er Modelle für den Endverbraucher.


  schade wäre auch zu einfach gewesen


----------



## sessionbenchef (5. Juli 2010)

bin ma gespannt ob ich mein TEAM WILDHABER trikot noch bekomme


----------



## Caboose (5. Juli 2010)

Bei den 2011er modellen werden die coils auf 180mm erweitert und bei den air modellen gehen auf 160mm runter. Und die preise etwas höher:-/


----------



## wilbur.walsh (5. Juli 2010)

Und das weißt du von wo?


----------



## Caboose (5. Juli 2010)

Habe am freitag den trek vertreter am telefon gehabt, mit ihm verstehe ich mich ziemlich gut, da gabs die paar infos zum scratch


----------



## sessionbenchef (5. Juli 2010)

preise werden generell hoch gehen wegen dem dollar


----------



## Bulldozer (6. Juli 2010)

Caboose schrieb:


> Bei den 2011er modellen werden die coils auf 180mm erweitert und bei den air modellen gehen auf 160mm runter. Und die preise etwas höher:-/



Alles andere hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch verwundert. Deshalb wollte ich noch ein 2010er Modell, denn ich wollte ein Enduro mit Stahlfederfahrwerk. Ich schätze das 180er Scratch dürfte wohl sehr FR-lastig daher kommen, also wird Hochpedalieren kein Spass mehr sein. 

Bin gespannt wie die Modelle dann endgültig aufgebaut sind.


----------



## sessionbenchef (6. Juli 2010)

ich glaub nicht das sich ausser dem fahrwerk viel verändert funktioniert ja so wie er ist gut der rahmen


----------



## Deep (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab beim hochfahren zwischen 160er oder 180er Singel Crown Gabel noch keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Dafür aber bergab.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessionbenchef (6. Juli 2010)

kommt denke ich auch son bisschen auf die gabel an die drinn is


----------



## Bulldozer (7. Juli 2010)

Ob die min. 2cm beim Scratch 2010 mit 180er Gabel, welche die Front höher ist, beim Hochfahren bemerkbar sind kann ich nicht urteilen, weil ich es nie getestet hatte. Aber der Lenkwinkel wird natürlich dadurch nochmals geringfügig flacher und er ist eh schon relativ flach. Ich finde für meinen Einsatz 66.5° gerade noch okay, es ist laufruhig und doch noch einigermassen wendig. Es ist aber einmal mehr zu erwähnen, dass dies sehr persönliche Vorlieben sind, über die wir hier sprechen.

Fürs 2011 Modell fände ich es etwas billig von Trek, wenn sie einfach den 2010er Rahmen mit ner 180er Gabel ausstatten würden. Ich erwarte eigentlich beim 180er Modell auch mehr Federweg am Heck. Darum meine Einschätzung es dürfte FR-lastiger ausfallen.


----------



## timtrail (8. Juli 2010)

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder schaut der Schnellspanner etwas weit raus? Ist in etwa doppelt so weit wie die Schraubachse raus schaut...


----------



## Caboose (8. Juli 2010)

Das sieht für mich normal aus, da der spanner richtig geschlossen ist und der etwas mehr baubreite die der spanner hat. Hat halt noch keine shadow technologie


----------



## Ein alter Mann (8. Juli 2010)

alles bestens...


----------



## Caboose (9. Juli 2010)

Hab grad meine mountain kings wieder drauf gepackt da ich wieder mehr auf der strasse fahre und die waage zeigte mir 12.8Kg


----------



## herzogf (11. Juli 2010)

Meine Güte, so leicht ist noch nicht mal mein Remedy.....

Mal was anderes....hat schon jemand von euch die Feder in der Fox-Gabel gewechselt? Kann man das auch alleine, oder braucht man da den Support vom Händler?


----------



## Deep (11. Juli 2010)

12,8 ist schon der Wahnsinn. Meins ist jetzt bei knapp 16 Kilo und ich bin sogar mit dem Gewicht von der Tourentauglichkeit sehr begeistert. Ich hab jetzt einen Satz Fat Albert aufgezogen und Touren von 50 Km und ca. 1300hm bei brüllender Hitze sind kein Problem. Dank der längeren Kettenstrebe sind auch sehr steile Anstiege problemlos zu bewältigen. Ich fahre den Rahmen in L, bei einer Körpergröße von 189cm. Hätte nie gedacht das das Bike so gut klettert. Ich bin jetzt übrigens auch mal auf einem XL gefahren und bin doch sehr froh das ich die L Version genommen. Auf dem Xler kam ich mir vor wie auf einem Hochsitz. Im Bikepark oder auf einer Dirtline möchte ich mit dem Ding nicht fahren. Ich hab das Rad jetzt in allen Lebenslagen getestet und es ist bisher das vielseitigste Bike was ich bisher besessen habe.


----------



## timtrail (11. Juli 2010)

meinen wir das gleiche Rad? Ich saß auf nem L und dachte mir ich Hab das Prinzessin Lilifee Rad meiner kleinen Schwester unter mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (12. Juli 2010)

Prinzessin Lilifee macht aber im Park, bei Sprüngen im DH und auf technisch schwierigen Strecken, meines Erachtens mehr Sinn und auch mehr Spass. Dennoch komme ich mit dem Bike fast jeden Berg hoch. Mit einer 390mm Stütze kann ich die Beine ganz durchstrecken, und zwischen Knien und Lenker ist mehr als genug Platz. Meine einzige Befürchtung war, dass es an steilen Anstiegen etwas zu schnell vorne hochgeht. Dank der relativ langen Kettenstrebe passiert das aber überhaupt nicht. Also bietet das Bike alles was ich bergauf brauche und somit eine schöne Kombination aus bergauf und bergab Performance. 
Naja, ist ja auch alles Geschmackssache und jeder hat seinen Fokus woanders liegen. Die Hauptsache ist, dass unsere Bikes uns Spaß machen.


----------



## GeorgOctane (12. Juli 2010)

herzogf schrieb:


> Mal was anderes....hat schon jemand von euch die Feder in der Fox-Gabel gewechselt? Kann man das auch alleine, oder braucht man da den Support vom Händler?



Das ist total einfach. Es befindet sich nur eine Feder im linken Rohr. Einfach die Kappe mit dem Vorspann-Dreher mit einem entsprechend großen Schlüssel abschrauben, Feder rausziehen (wenn man nicht an die Feder rannkommt die Gabel einfach zusammendrücken, dann kommt die Feder raus), neue Feder rein und Deckel wieder draufschrauben...

LG,
Georg


----------



## herzogf (13. Juli 2010)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Werde mich, sobald die Feder eintrifft, dran wagen...


----------



## herzogf (13. Juli 2010)

Ok, das war wirklich einfach. Man braucht einen 32 Maulschlüssel, einen Lappen, ein wenig Gabelöl und das war's auch schon. Wichtig lt. Fox ist noch, dass man die Gabel nach dem Einbau in horizontale Position bringt und schüttelt. So verteilt sich das Schmiermittel vor dem Ersten Einfedern.
Hab die Gabel direkt ausprobiert ---> kein Durchschlag ---> Super....

Jetzt noch ne Frage....

Hat schon jemand die Cousin Earl Felgen auf Autoventil aufgebohrt?

Gruß
Florek


----------



## Randon (13. Juli 2010)

herzogf schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne Frage....
> 
> Hat schon jemand die Cousin Earl Felgen auf Autoventil aufgebohrt?
> 
> ...



Wieso willste denn das machen? Ich würde es lassen, da bastelst du eine unötige Sollbruchstelle hin. Außerdem heisst das ja schon ganz treffend AUTOVENTIL, und sowas hat m.M. nach nix an nem Fahrrad verloren. Oder gehst du mit dem Bike an die Tanke zum Luftaufpumpen?


----------



## herzogf (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auf meinen Bontrager Cousin Earl die Rubber Queen von Conti aufgezogen. Fahre meistens ganz normale MTB-Schläuche, entweder Schwalbe, Conti etc.pp....1,8 bis 2,2 bar.
Jedes Mal, wenn ich mit dieser Kombi im Bikepark oder sonstwo im harten Gelände unterwegs bin habe ich mir vorne einen Platten nach dem anderen geholt.
Da dies Zeit- und Kostenintensiv ist auf die Dauer hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich mal vorne einen DH-Schlauch teste. Vor allem nächste Woche in Portes du Soleil....leider gibts die meisten DH-Schläuche ja nur mit Autoventil....von daher hab ich mir gedacht, bohr vorne doch einfach mal auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (13. Juli 2010)

Generell würde ich dir für PDS zu vernünftigen DH Reifen raten.  Maxxis Minion oder Highroller in 2,5 Dual Ply, oder ähnliches. Den RubberQueen kannste nachher wieder aufziehen. Persöhnlich hab ich mit Freeridereifen und DH Schläuchen eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hatte mit dem schwersten Maxxis DH Schlauch genauso viele Platten, Durchschläge wie mit einem 13er Schwalbe. Mit den Minions und dem leichten Schwalbe Schlauch hatte ich in den letzten zwei Jahren keinen Platten mehr. Für Dh und Park zieh ich die Minions auf und zu Hause, für Freeride Trails, Touren und leichte DHs wechsele ich auf den Fat Albert. Demnächst kommt aber ein zweiter Laufradsatz, weil das Reifen auf und abziehen auf Dauer  doch etwas nervt.

Wenn du es trotzdem aufbohren möchtest, sollte das kein Problem sein. Ich hab das auch hin und wieder gemacht wenn ich grad keine passenden Schläuche zur Hand hatte. Am Ventilloch ist mir bis jetzt noch keine Felge gerissen. Einziger Nachteil, du hast keine Garantie mehr auf die Felgen, falls dir aus anderen Gründen mal ein Felge hops gehen sollte.


----------



## mani.r (13. Juli 2010)

herzogf schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Cousin Earl Felgen auf Autoventil aufgebohrt?



ja hab ich. Ist keine Sollbruchstelle... 
Trotz heftigen Einschlags an der Front hat das Laufrad gehalten. Mein Schlüsselbein war weicher...


----------



## mani.r (13. Juli 2010)

Apropos:
Leide kam es nur 1x zum Einsatz und wird jetzt für die nächsten Wochen im dunklen Keller verschwinden bis ich wieder fit bin...
Wollte auch schon die 180er Talas dafür bestellen aber das muss jetzt warten.


----------



## Caboose (13. Juli 2010)

schickes bike bist du zufrieden mit dem evolver?


----------



## Caboose (13. Juli 2010)

Dir auf jedenfall noch schnelle besserung!


----------



## herzogf (14. Juli 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> ja hab ich. Ist keine Sollbruchstelle...
> Trotz heftigen Einschlags an der Front hat das Laufrad gehalten. Mein Schlüsselbein war weicher...



Ohje, ich wünsch dir eine rasche Genesung. Und dank dir für die Antwort.
Werde es wohl wagen mit dem aufbohren....


----------



## mani.r (14. Juli 2010)

Danke - wird schon werden. Die Heilung dauert nur sehr lange. Biken wird die nächsten 3 Monate nicht möglich sein.

Evolver ist ein Traum, da er mit wenig Druck gefahren werden kann dank der guten HighSpeed und Volumenverstellung. 
Wenn die LowSpeed dazu noch zudreht wird, wirkt es ähnlich wie ein "ProPedal" allerdings nur für den Berg rauf. Runter muss es natürlich wieder auf gemacht werden je nach Fahrstil.

Beim Aufbohren ist nur wichtig, daß Du den Grat sauber entfernst. 
Und wie schon oben geschrieben - Garantie ist weg auf dem Laufrad.


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Juli 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung!

Wenns ums Biken geht sage ich immer, ohne Schmerzen / Lehrgeld zu bezahlen kommt man nicht weiter. Schmerzen gehören leider dazu, denn der Mensch lernt u.a. über das Gespür. Manchmal ist es die Angst die zum Sturz führt, manchmal der Übermut und manchmal die Streckenbedingungen. Mittlerweile, so hoffe ich, habe ich genügend Lehrgeld bezahlt und darf in den nächsten Jahren einfach nur noch Spass haben


----------



## timtrail (14. Juli 2010)

ist das ein XL?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juli 2010)

@herzogf: Lass das lieber mit dem Aufbohren. Wie Deep schon sagte, sind DH Reifen die Lösung für dein Problem, nicht DH Schläuche.
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem in PdS letztes Jahr. Seitdem ich im Park Maxxis Minion in 2ply fahre, hatte ich keine Platten mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkhard (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusamm,

fahre seit einigen Wochen mein Scratch 7 und möchte nach einigen Tuningmassnahmen die Cousin Earl Laufräder auf tubeless umrüsten:

1. sind die dafür vorgesehen, lt. Trek Propekt TLR = tubelessready, ist aber keine TLR Kennzeichnung auf den Felgen (wie z.B. bei den Rhythm LRS)

2. Welches Felgenband wird dafür benötigt, lt. Bontrager Site mit Artikelnummern:
211823 Tubeless Rim Strip symmetric 26"
220225 Tubeless Rim Strip asymmetric 26"  oder
400336 Rhythm Tubeless Rim Strip symmetric 26"

Meines Auges und Messschiebers nach ist das Felgenbett symmetrisch, darauf bezieht sich wohl symmetric/asymmetric und nicht in Bezug auf die außermittige Speichenbefestigung OSB!? 
Also eins der symmetric Felgenbänder!?

Grüsse an alle Scratch Piloten
Burkhard


----------



## nnguitar (14. Juli 2010)

Hi Ihr Scratchfahrer.

Ich bin am Wochenende ein Scratch in Hinterglem mal testgefahren. 
Ist echt ein Hammer Gerät (bis auf den Platten vorne weil da eben so leichte Reifen drauf sind).
Es störte mich aber doch noch was an dem Fahrrad was ich geklärt haben wollte bevor ich es mir besorge.
Ist das Teil hinten rum immer SO laut? Dieses wirklich starke und andauernde klappern der Kette kann doch nicht gesund für die Kettenstrebe sein und nervig ist es noch dazu.

Habt ihr daran bei euren Rädern was geändert oder war das nur bei meinem Testbike durch z.b. zu niedrige Kettenspannung so?

Danke schonmal
fabi


----------



## Deep (14. Juli 2010)

Der Krach ist echt nervig. Ich tippe aber mal das der Hauptanteil von der Kette kommt, die auf den Umwerfer schlägt. Zudem ist bei meinem werksseitig die Kette auch etwas zu lang gewesen und zum Rest trägt das lange Schaltwerg bei. Also meine Tips sind: Ein Schaltwerk mit einem kurzen Käfig, Kette entsprechend kürzen, das auch etwas mehr Spannung drauf ist, einen dicken Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz bei dem du den Klettverschluss nach oben drehst (hält dann länger und dämpft besser). Du kannst auch noch am Umwerfer, auf den hinteren Teil auf den die Kette bei Sprüngen schlägt, versuchen irgend etwas draufzukleben, oder Gewebeband drumwickeln, oder zwei Kabelbinder. Dann klingt es nicht mehr so metallisch. 
Leg auch auf jeden Fall dien Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe. Mir hats den auch fast durchgehauen.


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Juli 2010)

nnguitar schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Scratchfahrer.
> 
> Ich bin am Wochenende ein Scratch ....



Welches? Denn es kommt darauf an, ob mit oder ohne Kefü und ob SRAM oder Shimano Wechsler verbaut ist. 

Bei meinem 9er musste ich Kabelbinder bei der Kettenstrebe nahe der Kefü-Rolle anbringen, da die Kette von Unten an die Kettenstrebe schlägt. Sonst habe ich aber keine Probleme, der mitgelieferte Strebenschutz tut seinen Dienst wie er soll, und auch die Standardkabelführung auf der Strebe zeigt bis jetzt keine Verschleisserscheinung.


----------



## herzogf (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab eine Hammerschmidt FR ans Rad basteln lassen....die Kettenstrebe habe ich mit einem alten Mantel, mit Kabelbindern befestigt, geschützt...alles wunderbar....kein Gerassel und keine Schäden am Lack bzw. Rahmen.


----------



## clemson (14. Juli 2010)

2011 Trek Scratch 9: First Loo
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-scratch-9-2011.html


----------



## Deep (14. Juli 2010)

Hm, im schönen diesjährigen Teamdesign. Da wären so viele interessante Farbkombinationen möglich und dann kommt da so eine graue Maus.


----------



## herzogf (14. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich auch enttäuscht....
Ob das diesjährige Scratch genauso ausgestattet gewesen wäre, hätte Fox die 180mm Gabel früher gelauncht?! Wahrscheinlich doch, oder?


----------



## Bulldozer (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn ich mir das ansehe, dann war es für mich wirklich die richtige Entscheidung ein 2010er gekauft zu haben. Dieses Bike ist effektive nur noch zum Runterfahren gedacht, und wenn man es tourentauglich machen möchte, dann müsste man schon ziemlich viel ändern. Auch die Farbgebung ist mir zu nüchtern. Etwas rot, gelb oder blau dürfte schon noch sein. Fand jetzt auch die Idee von farbig eloxierten Anbauteilen bei den 2010ern sehr hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilbur.walsh (15. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mich soeben verliebt! (Auf's Sparbuch schiel... )


----------



## evil_rider (15. Juli 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mir das ansehe, dann war es für mich wirklich die richtige Entscheidung ein 2010er gekauft zu haben. Dieses Bike ist effektive nur noch zum Runterfahren gedacht, und wenn man es tourentauglich machen möchte, dann müsste man schon ziemlich viel ändern. Auch die Farbgebung ist mir zu nüchtern. Etwas rot, gelb oder blau dürfte schon noch sein. Fand jetzt auch die Idee von farbig eloxierten Anbauteilen bei den 2010ern sehr hübsch.



für bergab ist es ja auch konstruiert worden... 90% bergab, 10% bergauf... und das geht auch mit jedem halbwegs leichten DHler noch locker.


----------



## Bulldozer (15. Juli 2010)

Schon klar, dass das 2011er 9er auf Runterfahren ausgelegt wurde,  allerdings stimme ich dir mit deiner Aussage, es sei dafür konstruiert worden, nicht ganz zu. Zumindest riet Trek zu anfangs vom Gebrauch von 180er Gabeln ab. Wenn sie es dafür explizit konstruiert hätten, dann hätten sie ja schon fürs 2010er überall in der Spezifikation schreiben können: Für 160er und 180er Gabeln.

Wie aber schon erwähnt, ich habe mit meinem 2010er 9er, getrimmt auf Hardcore Enduro, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen 
Für andere wird dann wiederum das 2011er die bessere Wahl sein.


----------



## Helium (15. Juli 2010)

Das optimale Enduro wird das 2011er Air!


----------



## Helium (17. Juli 2010)

Geil
http://***************/2010/07/2011-trek-scratch-air-mountain-bike/


----------



## wilbur.walsh (17. Juli 2010)

Is das jetzt die 160 oder 180 Talas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Pat (17. Juli 2010)

160 mm talas und kann auf 120 mm abgesenkt werden


----------



## Helium (17. Juli 2010)

Würde die Gabel sowieso gegen die 170mm Lyrik SoloAir DH tauschen.


----------



## GeorgOctane (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Hab eine frage an die Scratch 7-Fahrer (bei den anderen sind Kurbeln verbaut die anders sind, auch beim 9er...):

Weiß jemand von euch die genaue Verteilung der Distanzringe beim Tretlager?

Ringe zw. Tretlager und Rahmen links
Ringe zw. Tretlager und Rahmen rechts

und zusätzlich:

Distanzscheiben zur Kettenlinienverstellung links
Distanzscheiben zur Kettenlinienverstellung rechts

Bei meinem war das so verteilt:
Ringe zw. Tretlager und Rahmen links = 1x2,5mm
Ringe zw. Tretlager und Rahmen rechts 2x2,5mm
Distanzscheiben zur Kettenlinienverstellung links = keine
Distanzscheiben zur Kettenlinienverstellung rechts = 1xrote Dichtung, 1xweiß, 2xschwarz

Wenn man das mit der Anleitung vergleicht darf man das so aber gar nicht zusammenbauen, bei 73mm Gehäusebreite darf links eigentlich gar kein 2,5mm-Ring und rechts auch nur 1x2,5mm-Ring verbaut werden.
Die Kettenlinienverstellung dürfte so auch nicht gemacht werden, lt. Anleitung rechts maximal rote Dichtung, weißer Ring, schwarzer Ring und links dann jeweils den Rest (in diesem Fall also nur 1 schwarzer Ring).

Ich frage deshalb weil ich nach dem Abbau der Kurbel plötzlich probleme beim Zusammenbau bekommen habe, Kurbel dreht sich recht schwer, deutet darauf hin dass die Distanzscheiben auf Kettenseite nicht passen).

Falls jemand zufällig bald zerlegen wird oder die Verteilung von den Distanzscheiben im Auslieferzustand im Kopf hat bitte posten...

Danke!

LG,
Georg


----------



## timtrail (17. Juli 2010)

Weiter vorne hat schon mal einer was dazu gepostet, hauptsächlich ist ihm aufgefallen das ein laut Anleitung ein nicht zulässiges Setup war...


----------



## Deep (17. Juli 2010)

Die Scheiben müssen alle auf die Antriebsseite (Kettenblätter), waren glaube ich zwei schwarze, ne weiße und ne rote.  So ist es werksseitig von Trek montiert. Laut Race face Anleitung ist diese Option zwar nicht aufgeführt, aber wenn man die anders montiert bleiben die Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt an der Kettenführung hängen. 
Ich hab die Race Face jetzt rausgeschmissen und ne XT montiert. Der Race face RockRing und die jetzt manipulierte 2-fach Kettenführung sind geblieben. Man merkt schon beim anheben das das Bike leichter ist und ich steh jetzt mittig auf dem Bike und nicht nach rechts versetzt wie mit dem Race Face Zeug. Merkt man zwar nicht, aber mich hats schon gestört weil ich es wusste.


----------



## GeorgOctane (17. Juli 2010)

@timtrail:
Danke, das habe ich bereits gelesen, leider schreibt er nix über die Distanzverteilung der Tretlager-Ringe (die 2.5mm-Dinger).
Habe außerdem gehofft dass jemand anderer die in diesem Posting erwähnte Verteilung der Kettenlinien-Distanzen bestätigen oder korrigieren kann...

LG,
Georg


----------



## Deep (17. Juli 2010)

Die Ringe für die Kettenlinie sind werksseitig so angeordnet: (von der Innenlager-/Rahmenseite nach außen hin):  schwarz, weiß, rot, schwarz. Die zwei letzten, also rot und schwarz sind eigentlich an der Antriebskurbel fest. Die bekommt man nur mit etwas Kraft ab.

Zum Tretlager: Eigentlich sollte beim 73er Gehäuse nur auf der Antriebsseite ein 2,5er Ring sein. Bei deinem Innenlager haben die ja mal bei der Montage Mist gebaut. Ich hab jetzt mal mein ganzes Rad komplett zerlegt, alles was gefettet werden soll gefettet und auf Vordermann gebracht. Da war alles ohne Fett zusammengebaut und an vielen Gewinden war Wasser, als wäre es in einem See montiert worden.


----------



## GeorgOctane (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Danke Dir vielmals für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Mal sehen ob alles passt wenn ich das so zusammenbastel...

Liebe Grüße,
Georg


----------



## herzogf (29. Juli 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @herzogf: Lass das lieber mit dem Aufbohren. Wie Deep schon sagte, sind DH Reifen die Lösung für dein Problem, nicht DH Schläuche.
> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem in PdS letztes Jahr. Seitdem ich im Park Maxxis Minion in 2ply fahre, hatte ich keine Platten mehr.



Habe mich gegen das Aufbohren der Felgen und für die Muddy Mary von Schwalbe und Bontragerschläuche entschieden und muss sagen, dass mich die Reifen nebst Schläuchen nicht enttäuscht haben. Bin mit dieser Bereifung eine Woche in Portes du Soleil gefahren und hatte weder einen Platten noch sonst irgendwelche Ausfälle. Zumindest keine die mit Den Reifen zusammenhingen  Getestet wurde, wie so oft in den Bergen, bei jedem Wetter. Alles in Allem ist der Muddy Mary ein Top Freeride -Allrounder und steht dem Scratch ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Bulldozer (30. Juli 2010)

herzogf schrieb:


> Alles in Allem ist der Muddy Mary ein Top Freeride -Allrounder und steht dem Scratch ausgezeichnet.



Zustimmung! Ich fahre ihn in 2.5" FR Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JahJah-Bings (30. Juli 2010)

Alter 2,5 is aber ein mächtiger Klotz kommt ja fast an einen 3,0 Gazzalodi aus den guten alten Tagen rann.

Aber es is schon ne Granate der MM fahr ihn in der Faltvariante in 2,35" auf'm Session 88 und past prima.


----------



## timtrail (4. August 2010)

Hat einer von euch eine 203 mm Scheibe hinten am scratch montiert? Ich habe irgendwie das Problem dass die Bremsleitung im ausgefederten Zustand lose rumhängt und in die Scheibe kommen könnte. Gibt es andere adapter von IS auf 203 mm PM die weiter oben sind wo ich das Problem nicht mehr habe oder hat wer gute verlegungsvorschläge?


----------



## mani.r (4. August 2010)

ja, saint 203. sieht so aus und macht kein problem.
sah am anfang auch etwas komisch aus für mich vor allem wenn der hinterbau komplett einfedert aber wie gesagt - geht.
welche bremse hast du?

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/2/8/3/4/_/large/Scratch_1.JPG


----------



## timtrail (5. August 2010)

Jo, hab auch eine Saint. Danke für das Bild. Bei dir schaut der Abgang der Bremsleitung nach oben bei mir etwas mehr nach unten. Was für einen Adapter hast Du verbaut, oder hat deine Saint einen anderen Leitungsabgang?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (5. August 2010)

wie ich sehe habt ihr eine kefü montiert, bin auch gerade dabei. Jedoch schrammt die immer an den schrauben der Kurbel. Wie viele distanzringe habt ihr unterlegt, oder gibt's nen andern trick?


----------



## timtrail (5. August 2010)

Der Trick ist die Sufu zu benutzen! Ham etwas vorher schon zwei Leute ausdiskutiert!


----------



## huffdipuffdi (5. August 2010)

sorry, bin halt nich einer der drei stunden vor'm pc 100'000 suchergebnisse durchwühlen kann.


----------



## Deep (5. August 2010)

Welche Kurbel und Führung hast du?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (6. August 2010)

Die originale SLX und eine Stinger. Bin am überlegen ein Race Face DH innenlager einzubauen mit ca. 3.5mm spacern. 

Will mir die neue Fox 180 Talas holen, hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (6. August 2010)

Hi,

das mit dem Race face Innenlager in Kombination mit Schhimano Kurbeln vergiss ganz schnell wieder. Kompatibel sind die Sachen nur im Werbetext der Firmen. Ich hab letztens nachgemesssen und die Race Face Hollowtech Achse ist minimal dicker als die von Shimano. Du kannst zwar damit fahren, aber lange wird das nicht halten. Ich verstehe auch nicht was du mit 3,5mm Spacer meinst. Shimano und RF Innenlager sind genau gleich breit. Die kleinen Spacer für die Kettenlinie funktionieren dann nur mit RF Kurbeln, aber nicht mit der SLX.
Beim 7er ist eine Stingerähnliche Führung MRP verbaut, mit angeschrägten Langlöchern und Senkkopfschrauben, so das die Schrauben kaum aus der Führung herausstehen. Ich hab dann die Schraubenköpfe noch minimal abgeschliffen, damit sie komplett plan auf der Führungsplatte aufliegen und nicht aus dieser herausstehen. Ich hab hier mal Ein Foto vom Stinger gesehen, da standen die Schrauben noch sehr weit raus. Waren bei deinem Senkkopfschrauben bei? 
Dann hab ich noch die Schraubenköpfe vom kleinen Kettenblatt minimal abgeschliffen und die Kurbel montiert. Leider schliff es immer noch leicht. (Kette an der Führung) Also noch mal demontiert und an der Kettenführung an den entsprechenden Stellen rumgeschliffen bis es passte. 

Falls der Stinger keine Senkkopfschrauben hat, kann man die ja bestimmt besorgen. Die Frage ist nur ob die Langlöcher an der Führung für die Senkkopfschrauben angeschrägt sind. Wenn nicht kannst du es damit denke ich vergessen.

Hätte ich keine KEFÜ gehabt, wäre das hier mein Favorit gewesen. 
http://www.e13components.com/product_ds.html

Keine Schrauben, relativ dünn und geht über der Innenlageraufnahme noch etwas Richtung Rahmen weg.  Persönlich hatte ich mit der Innenlagerklemmung noch nie ein Problem. Wäre nur noch interessant zu wissen, ob die mit jedem Rockring kompatibel ist, oder nur mit den E13 eigenen.

Ich würde lieber eine Van statt der Talas nehmen. Bietet eine bessere Performance und ist weniger anfällig. Ich fahre selbst eine 180mm Gabel mit 30% Sag bei der steileren Geometrieeinstellung und hab auch an den steilsten Anstiegen keine Probleme. Dank der langen Kettenstrebe geht das Rad vorne wirklich erst sehr spät hoch.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (6. August 2010)

Danke für deine ausführliche erklärung. Habe senkkopfschrauben die plan sind, werde wohl auch etwas schleifen. Ist meine erste Führung die geschraubt wird, hatte bisher immer nur welche die mittels tretlager geklemmt werden. Hab sie halt so bekommen.

Hab mich für die Talas entschieden da ich oft in den alpen unterwegs bin und sogar mit der originalen lyrik solo air bergauf a'n anschlag komme. Arsch auf der sattelnase und ständig im wheely. Aber für gewisse sachen ist das bike halt wohl nicht gemacht. Doch die karre geht so geil bergauf (vom ständigen nase hoch mal abgesehen) do habi ka bock auf gondel.


----------



## mani.r (6. August 2010)

Hab die NC17 Stinger mit der SLX Kurbel. Passt ohne Probleme allerdings Innenlagerklemmung da diese noch über war. 
Bin ganz froh mir keine für ISCG geholt zu haben wenn ich das hier so lese. Wundert mich aber trotzdem warum es nicht passt wenn die für Innenlagerklemmung passt. Wenn man die Schrauben komplett versenkt sollte es doch gehen oder?

Bin eigentlich auch nur in den Alpen unterwegs und da ist Talas schwer von Vorteil. Anders machen die Auffahrten keinen Spaß hier.


----------



## traillion (6. August 2010)

Hi,
wollte ursprünglich die slx behalten und ebenfalls die stinger nehmen.

Wenn das schleifen mit stinger-innenlagerklemmung kein thema ist erspart mir das einges an kosten

Welche großartigen vorteile hat eigentlich iscg gegenüber innenlagerklemmung?


----------



## Deep (6. August 2010)

Die Kettenführung kann sich nicht verdrehen, z.B. falls die Innenlagerschale mal etwas locker wird.


----------



## traillion (6. August 2010)

Lohnt es sich denn dann nur aus diesem grunde die slx gegen eine race face auszutauschen? Bin bisher immer slx gefahren, und preis leistungs mäßig kommt da für mich nichts dran.

Ich meine wenn die lagerschalen korrekt festgezogen sind, kann sich da dann doch eigentlich nichts großartig verdrehen, oder kann sich die kefü auch mal ohne weiteres lösen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (6. August 2010)

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Früher gabs ja nur Innenlagerklemmung. Und bis vor kurzem bin ich noch einen Truvativ Shiftguide gefahren. Also ich würde mir keine Race Face holen. Die "billigeren" sind viel zu schwer, die Atlas FR relativ teuer, Montage und Demontage ist bei Shimano intuitiver und einfacher. Bin froh das ich meine los bin und jetzt eine XT fahre. Leicht stabil und preiswert.


----------



## traillion (6. August 2010)

Welche kefü hast du denn mit der xt montiert, oder welche wäre ausser der stinger für zweifach empfehlenswert ?
Gibt es eine iscg-kefü die flach genug ist für shimano kurbeln?

Ich find die stinger halt wie die slx-kurbel preis/leistungs mäßig sehr gut.
Vielleicht lässt sich das verdrehen mit etwas loctite vermeiden.


----------



## Deep (6. August 2010)

Scroll auf dieser Seite mal etwas zu meinem längeren Text hoch, da steht alles drin. Ist von MRP und beim 7er Scratch serienmäßig dabei. Für den Endverbraucher gibt es die aber nur im Set mit Rockring. Hab da auch nen Link zu einer E13 gepostet, die ist sehr dünn und da sollte nix schleifen. Gibts auch für ISCG.


----------



## traillion (6. August 2010)

Ja danke, hatte ich schon gelesen.

Würde halt wissen wollen ob die iscg version der e-13 flach genug ist für die slx-kurbel.
Muß mal schauen, vielleicht lass ich es drauf ankommen. Ansonsten halt die stinger ohne iscg.

Besten dank


----------



## Helium (7. August 2010)

2011 Scratch Air9 
Preis: 5499 Euro

Trek geht 2011 schon sehr selbstbewußt in die Preisgestaltung!


----------



## timtrail (7. August 2010)

11.000 Mark sauber =) So viel hat mein jetziges Auto nicht gekostet....


----------



## cliomare (10. August 2010)

Hallo,
weiss einer ob es das Scratch 9 Frameset 2011 bei uns geben wird und wie viel das ungefähr kosten soll?
Wenn es nur in den Staaten erhältlich ist, hat trotzdem wer eine Vorstellung von der Preisgestaltung?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (19. August 2010)

Na super, jetzt steh ich da! Bike hängt am Bock, Gabel verkauft und keine neue weit und breit. Um das ganze perfekt zu machen wird das Wetter auch noch schön.
Jetzt muss mir nur noch die Frau davon laufen.


----------



## Michael140 (19. August 2010)

Moin, habe leider keine zeit für die SUFU da ich im shop stehe. Was wiegt das 7ner in größe 15,5". Weiss das jemand??


----------



## FRbiker (19. August 2010)

Hallo Scratch Gemeinde
Ich bin seit 2Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer!  Weiß jemand wo ich den Hinterrad Adapter einzeln bestellen kann, ich will mir eventuell andere Laufräder kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herzogf (20. August 2010)

Hallo Scratchgemeinde,

gibt es hier jemanden, der sich die neue Fox 36 180mm Van (R oder RC2) an sein Scratch gebastelt hat. Wäre sehr an einem Erfahrungsbericht interessiert...
Ein Bild wäre auch sehr geil....idealerweise Scratch 7 und schwarze Fox Van.
Vielen Dank und Gruß
Florian


----------



## huffdipuffdi (20. August 2010)

Meine ist unterwegs, laut händler sollte ich sie in etwa zwei wochen haben. Schreib natürlich dann was dazu. Ist ne Talas RC2.


----------



## ridester (20. August 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> 2011 Scratch Air9
> Preis: 5499 Euro
> 
> Trek geht 2011 schon sehr selbstbewußt in die Preisgestaltung!



WOW.. da fällt mir nicht mehr viel ein... außer kopfschütteln!


----------



## huffdipuffdi (20. August 2010)

Kopfschütteln?


----------



## the.saint (20. August 2010)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-scratch-9-2011.html

hey das 9er coil is noch paar euros teurer 

einfach nur ne Frechheit...Schade, eigentlich ein klasse Bike, aber so ists mir einfach zu teuer


----------



## huffdipuffdi (20. August 2010)

Also wenn's bei der Foxe RC2 wegen dem Preis ist, dann haste schon recht. Stand aber vor der wahl zu warten was die Zukunft an schlauen Gabeln bringt oder halt zu handeln. 
Was mit 'ner wirklichen absenkung (mehr als 20mm) und kleinem Gewicht, da gibt's nicht viel und wenn's dann noch tapered steerer sein soll, haben wir die Fox und die durolux. 
Wollte eigentlich die Talas R, gibts aber nur mit 11/8.
Zähne zusammen beissen, alte Teile verkaufen und einfach auf die neue Gabel freuen.


----------



## Michael140 (20. August 2010)

Hallo Ihr Scratcher! Hat jemand schon mal längerer Touren mit dem guten Teil gefahren und kann mir was zur Uphilltauglichkeit sagen? Meine Freundin würde sich gerne von ihrem 14 kg AM trennen und was gröberes kaufen. Es sollten aber gut 1000hm problemlos zu fahren sein. welche Teile lohnen sich besonders zum tauschen um sinnvoll Gewicht zu sparen?


----------



## cliomare (20. August 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7479641"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-scratch-9-2011.html
> 
> hey das 9er coil is noch paar euros teurer



Na ja unterschÃ¤tz nicht wie viel Arbeit es ist, all die Komponenten zusammenzubauen. Da kann man schon 2000â¬ fÃ¼r die Arbeit verlangen.


Aber mal im Ernst: da ist man ja total bescheuert wenn man sich das Bike um den Preis kauft. Baut man sich selber mit besseren Komponenten und Hammerschmidt auf und spart sich 2000â¬ (falls das Frameset nicht auch so einen Fantasiepreis hat).
5800â¬ und dann zB Wellgo Pedale, die man fÃ¼r 20â¬ aus HK bestellen kann (nichts gegen die MG1, aber bei dem Preis erwart ich mir was exklusiveres!).


----------



## Deep (21. August 2010)

@Michael140

Das Bike klettert super. Wenn es ein Rad mit dem Federweg sein soll, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres. Hab sogar ne Totem mit 180mm drin und 1000hm sind mit etwas Kondition kein Problem. Am 7er würde ich die Kurbeln gegen Shimano XT tauschen; wenns für Touren sein soll, etwas leichtere Reifen (Schwalbe Fat Albert, Maxxis Advantage/Ardent). Mit dem Rest bin ich bisher zufrieden. Wenn die Laufräder mal Platt sind, gibts bei mir dann nen neuen leichten Satz mit Hope Naben und Mavic 721.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. August 2010)

Bin mit meinem bisher eignetlich nur touren gefahren, wirklich fantastisches bike. Aber die Gabel sollte eine Absenkung haben wenn es etwas weiter nach oben soll.
Die Air-Modelle sind schon relativ leicht, da kann man auch nach und nach tunen.


----------



## Michael140 (21. August 2010)

Tja leider ist das Airmodel nicht weiß ;0)


----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. August 2010)

Dann sind die Pinken Hope mono mini Bremsen wohl schon gesetzt.


----------



## Michael140 (21. August 2010)

Sie hat sich meine weißen Elixier cr carbon gekrallt :0(
Sie meint an meinem Fr und meiner riskanten Fahrweise brauche ich die nicht.


----------



## Michael140 (21. August 2010)

Sorry das ich mal ne ganz dumme Frage Stelle. Ist das was im scratch verbaut ist , eine x12 Achse? Würde gerne v-two lrs verbauen und weiß nicht welche hr Nabe ich bestellen muss


----------



## Michael140 (21. August 2010)

Ok das hat sich geklärt. 142x12
Hattet ihr beim Kauf noch Adapter für 135x12 oder so was dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (21. August 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ok das hat sich geklärt. 142x12
> Hattet ihr beim Kauf noch Adapter für 135x12 oder so was dabei?




Ja, aber erst nach Nachfragen beim Händler. TREK gibt die Adapter dazu, nur manche Händler denken wohl das sei irgendwelcher sinnloser Krempel den der Kunde eh nicht braucht-das Rad ist ja auch so komplett.


----------



## FRbiker (22. August 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Ja, aber erst nach Nachfragen beim Händler. TREK gibt die Adapter dazu, nur manche Händler denken wohl das sei irgendwelcher sinnloser Krempel den der Kunde eh nicht braucht-das Rad ist ja auch so komplett.



jo das stimmt mir fehlen sie auch (wie oben schon erwähnt)! aber ich bleib jetzt bei X12.. is ne feine Sache.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (22. August 2010)

Da wir grad bei den Laufrädern sind; will mir in diesem Winter auch was leichteres anschaffen. Hat jemand von euch einen tipp für gute und leichte Räder? Hab mich mit Laufrädern noch nicht so beschäftigt.


----------



## Michael140 (22. August 2010)

Ich kann dir den veltec v-two empfehlen. Fahre ihn jetzt schon ne Weile und bin mehr als zufrieden. Verblockte trails am Gardasee hat er ohne schaden überstanden. Kostet 329 mit x12
Alternativ gäbe es da noch Hope pro 2 Nabe mit mavic oder Ztr Flow. Alle lrs liegen um die 1900 g


----------



## Randon (22. August 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den veltec v-two empfehlen. Fahre ihn jetzt schon ne Weile und bin mehr als zufrieden. Verblockte trails am Gardasee hat er ohne schaden überstanden. Kostet 329 mit x12
> Alternativ gäbe es da noch Hope pro 2 Nabe mit mavic oder Ztr Flow. Alle lrs liegen um die 1900 g



Hope rules! Man muss natürlich auch auf den Sound der Hope Freiläufe stehen. Die Veltecs (kriegt man auch schon für 299) hat ein Kumpel - der fährt hart und die Dinger halten - Speichenfarbe ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Und ich bin Weißfan!


----------



## Michael140 (23. August 2010)

299 mir 9mm hinten! Die x-12 kosten 20 extra. Genau weiß auf d scratch 7


----------



## Michael140 (23. August 2010)

Moin! Hat jemand von euch ein 7er in m mal gewogen? Meins wiegt 16,5 kg mit Pedalen. Keine Ahnung wie ich unter 15 kg oder wie hier für ein 9er in L 13,8 kommen soll. Ist die 36 van so viel schwerer als zb eine Lyrik? Ich komme durch Austausch von Kurbel, Sattel, Lenker, reifen, lrs gerade auf errechnete 1,1kg. Vielleicht ist meins ja schwerer als andere......
Fährt jemand schon eine suntour?


----------



## Randon (23. August 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Moin! Hat jemand von euch ein 7er in m mal gewogen? Meins wiegt 16,5 kg mit Pedalen. Keine Ahnung wie ich unter 15 kg oder wie hier für ein 9er in L 13,8 kommen soll. Ist die 36 van so viel schwerer als zb eine Lyrik? Ich komme durch Austausch von Kurbel, Sattel, Lenker, reifen, lrs gerade auf errechnete 1,1kg. Vielleicht ist meins ja schwerer als andere......
> Fährt jemand schon eine suntour?



Mein 8er in L hat im Ausliefeungszustand ohne Pedale genau 15kg gewogen. Soviel schwerer sollte das 7er eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Randon (23. August 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> 299 mir 9mm hinten! Die x-12 kosten 20 extra. Genau weiß auf d scratch 7



Mein Kumpel hat den LRS im Cube Fritzz. Das hat auch X12 und er hat 299,- gezahlt. Daher kannte ich diesen Preis. Ist aber auch schon 4 Monate her.


----------



## Padde (27. August 2010)

Moin!
Ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe!
Fahre ja gerade das Remedy. Mich ziehts definitiv immer mehr Richtung Bikepark und zu abwärts orientiertem Fahren. Daher überlege ich, statt viel Geld in Materialaufrüstung am Remedy Richtung Freerider zu stecken, das gute Stück zu verkaufen und mir konsequenterweise ein Scratch zu besorgen...

Nun fahre ich das Remedy mit 1.98 Körpergröße als 21.5er, beim Scratch wäre das wohl  nicht anders.
Aber trotzdem wäre das Oberrohr des Scratch bei 21.5 Zoll 4 cm kürzer als beim 21.5 Remedy und ich frage mich, wie viel das ausmacht... denn ein 21.5er Scratch wird mir kein Händler zum Probefahren hinstellen... hat jemand Erfahrungen, was 4 cm Oberrohr in der Praxis ausmachen?

Dass das Scratch vom Konzept her kompakter ist, ist mir klar. Aber ich würde gern wissen, obs für 2-Meter-Männer überhaupt geeignet ist oder ob ich vielleicht bei einem anderen Hersteller glücklicher werde.
(Wobei ich halt BOCK aufs Scratch hätte... )

Oder gibt's Scratch-Fahrer in Hamburg, die mich auf ihr 21.5 setzen lassen würden??
Das Risiko ist mir gerade zu groß, blind zu ordern...

Danke für Eure Hilfe,
Padde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (27. August 2010)

Ich hab nen 21,5" kannst gerne daufhocken musst nur herkommen ;-P (Baden-Baden)


----------



## Padde (27. August 2010)

timtrail schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 21,5" kannst gerne daufhocken musst nur herkommen ;-P (Baden-Baden)



Danke, wart kurz, bin gleich da.

Nee, Hamburg wäre schon praktischer...

Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## timtrail (27. August 2010)

ca. 1.88 m ohne Schuhe abends, morgens mit 5.10FR ca. 1,91 m allerdings fahre ich das Rad als Enduro. Für park only wäre es dann doch ein "L" geworden.


----------



## Caboose (27. August 2010)

@michael140 mit was für teile bist du auf 1.1kg leichter gekommen? Das scratch 9 das ich momentan habe ist 12.8kg (kein extrem leichtbau, thomson, xtr, etc.) mit mountain king vo2.4 hi2.2, mit meinen rubber queens 13.5kg.... Die lyrik solo air die ich drin habe wiegt 2.2kg, die van 36 2.4kg..... Hab zwar nur noch ein kettenblatt vorne, aber bergauf kein problem da leichtes gewicht  lg


----------



## Michael140 (27. August 2010)

Ich hatte mit einem lrs v-two (1900g), Atlas AM Lenker, sattelstütze, Fat Alberts (wobei die seriengummis gar nicht schwer sind) und slx gerechnet. Wobei das meiste nur wenige Gramm bringen würde. Ein Tausch der Gabel kommt erst mal nicht in Frage da zu teuer für 200g. Weißt du was die Kurbel wiegt?


----------



## Michael140 (27. August 2010)

Meine 1.1kg habe ich jedoch anhand der herstellerangaben errechnet. In dem glauben das alle gleich gut lügen. Aber wie man 3,2 kg einsparen kann wüsste ich nicht. Also auf 14-14,5 kg würde ich gerne kommen ohne Unmengen an Geld auszugeben. Ist ja das Rad meiner Freundin mit 55 kg. Also wenn jemand noch ideen hat


----------



## woodmonkey (30. August 2010)

Hi,

hab gerade das Scratch 6 zum testen und wollte mal wissen wer hier schonmal die verschiedenen Winkel am Heck ausprobiert hat und wie eure Erfahrungen dazu sind.

Bin am überlegen mir ev. das Scratch zu kaufen, obwohl es ein paar Negativkriterien gibt. Aber ansonsten gefällt mir die Geo eigentlich ganz gut, bin aber erst 2 mal gefahren. Mal schaun.

Gruss und Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Deep (30. August 2010)

In dert einen Position sind die Winkel flacher und in der anderen steiler.  Irgendwie musst du deine Frage etwas gehaltvoller formulieren. Wenn dir die Geo passt ist doch alles gut. Der Unterschied zwischen den Einstellungen ist nicht allzu groß. 

Gruß


----------



## Playlife8 (30. August 2010)

Hallo Scratch´er,

ich habe da mal eine Frage zur Grösse, ich bin 1,81 soll ich dann eher M oder L nehmen, Einsatzbereich Hometrails, Touren, Bikepark sehr selten da ich für die großen Sachen meinen Downhiller habe?! Es geht übrigens um ein Air 2010er Modell wobei das ja eigentlich egal ist.

Die Hammerschmidt ist ja verbaubar oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (30. August 2010)

Meine Freundin mit 165 fährt M. Ich selber hätte mir ein L gekauft bei ebenfalls 181. M ist für Touren zu klein finde ich


----------



## mani.r (30. August 2010)

Bin 1.80 und hatte M und L zum Test. Wurde definitiv ein L. Das M ist sehr gedrungen bei 180 und nichts mehr für längere Touren.

Wegen dem Lenkwinkel - habe meinen Lenkwinkel gleich nach der ersten Abfahrt auf 66 gestellt. Davor hat es sehr über das Vorderrad geschoben. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß ein halbes Grad so viel aus macht. Mit 66° liegt es mir perfekt.


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. August 2010)

Ich bin auch 1,80m und meine Freundin färht mit ca. 1,70m ein Scratch in M. Ich würde darauf nicht zurecht kommen, obwohl ich sehr kurze Rahmen mag. Das Scratch ist schon sehr kurz! 
Ich würde dir auch ein L empfehlen! Aber fahr es am besten Probe!!!


----------



## t0obi (7. September 2010)

Wenn wir schon grad bei der Rahmengröße sind, was würdet ihr bei ner Körpergröße von 1,83m und einer Schrittlänge von 89cm empfehlen L oder XL?
mfg


----------



## Deep (7. September 2010)

Ich empfehle immer ganz dringend eine Probefahrt und würde mich nicht unbedingt auf Forenaussagen im Bezug auf die Größe eines Bikes verlassen. Jeder hier hat einen anderen Körperbau (Arm-, Oberkörper- u. Beinlänge), zudem sind die Geschmäcker, die  und vor allem beim Scratch auch die Einsatzzwecke viel zu verschieden. Irgendwo muss es doch in der Nähe einen Dealer geben der ein Modell im Laden hat. Bei dem hohen Kaufpreis würde ich sogar durch halb Deutschland fahren um das Rad mal zu testen bevor ich die Summe aus dem Fenster werfe und mich nachher nur ärgere. 

Naja, um dir trotzdem etwas Input aus meiner Perspektive zu geben. Wenn du nicht grade XC rennen damit fahren willst, finde ich XL bei deiner  Körpergröße zu groß. Fahre selbst ein L bei 189cm. Einsatzzweck: Freeride Touren, DH, Bikepark.


----------



## Randon (7. September 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Ich empfehle immer ganz dringend eine Probefahrt und würde mich nicht unbedingt auf Forenaussagen im Bezug auf die Größe eines Bikes verlassen. Jeder hier hat einen anderen Körperbau (Arm-, Oberkörper- u. Beinlänge), zudem sind die Geschmäcker, die  und vor allem beim Scratch auch die Einsatzzwecke viel zu verschieden. Irgendwo muss es doch in der Nähe einen Dealer geben der ein Modell im Laden hat. Bei dem hohen Kaufpreis würde ich sogar durch halb Deutschland fahren um das Rad mal zu testen bevor ich die Summe aus dem Fenster werfe und mich nachher nur ärgere.
> .



Da haste recht. Ich hatte das Glück, dass zwei Händler in meiner Nähe ein Scratch hatten. Einer eines in L und einer eines in M. Hab mich dann bei einer Größe von 1,79m für das L entschieden (17,5") bei Freendurotourenverwendung. 

Übrigens habe ich die Adressen der Händler direkt von Trek bekommen. Die hatten mir geschrieben welchem Händler sie welches Scratch in der entsprechenden Größe geschickt haben. Ich war es nämlich leid alle durchzutelefonieren und hatte denen einfach mal ne mail geschrieben. Sehr guter Support, auch bei technischen Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (8. September 2010)

Grössen vom Scratch: 15.5, 17.5, 19.5, 21.5"

Sitzrohr (bis Oberkante): 38.5, 41.3, 45.0, 49.0cm

Dies ist leider sehr verwirrend, denn ein 17.5 entspricht in etwas einem 16" Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers.


@Randon,
L ist somit 19.5 und M ist 17.5.


----------



## Randon (8. September 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> @Randon,
> L ist somit 19.5 und M ist 17.5.



Da hat sich Trek wohl dann mit dem Aufkleber vertan. Bei mir steht L 17,5" auf dem Rahmen. Und dieser ist auch deutlich kleiner als mein Cube AMS in 18,5"

Ja da sorgt man für Verwirrung


----------



## gabemtb (8. September 2010)

Das passt schon mit deinem Aufkleber, das L ist virtuell ein 19,5er! Sitzrohr ist aber 45cm = 17,5 zoll!! Auf meinem m steht auch 16" weil das sitzrohr nur 41cm lang ist! Ride On


----------



## t0obi (9. September 2010)

Was hat das Scratch air 6 2010 eigentlich für Bremsscheiben drauf (Größe)?


----------



## traillion (9. September 2010)

Hey,
bin am überlegen mir die raceface atlas fr kurbel zuzulegen.
Aktuell habe ich die slx 2 fach mit stinger lagergeklemmt montiert-doch leider hat sich der linke kurbelarm gelöst, zum glück ohne schlimmere folgen. Habe auch den eindruck das die sicherungskappe nicht wirklich so weit in das gewinde der tretlagerwelle eingeschraubt werden kann, wie es sein sollte.

Frage: Ist die tretlagerwelle der atlas fr insgesamt breiter als die der slx, so das der kurbelarm komplett auf der tretlagerwelle aufliegt?


----------



## Playlife8 (13. September 2010)

Fährt jemand von euch die Hammerschmidt-Getriebekurbel auf dem Scratch? 

Wenn ja auf was muss ich achten wenn ich mir auch eine bestellen will? Lagerdurchmesser? usw. usw.


----------



## Padde (17. September 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man noch an die Geometriedaten der 2010er Modelle kommt?
Wenn ich die Fotos '10 mit '11 vergleiche (und die ersten Tests lese), scheinen die Modelle 2011 nochmal deutlich kürzer/kompakter zu sein(?).

Würde mich mal interessieren....


----------



## herzogf (17. September 2010)

Padde schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man noch an die Geometriedaten der 2010er Modelle kommt?
> Wenn ich die Fotos '10 mit '11 vergleiche (und die ersten Tests lese), scheinen die Modelle 2011 nochmal deutlich kürzer/kompakter zu sein(?).
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren....



Hier sind die Daten....


----------



## Padde (17. September 2010)

herzogf schrieb:


> Hier sind die Daten....



Cool, danke!
Demnach sind die Unterschiede marginal...
Auf den Fotos sieht es heftiger aus...
Hab sogar mal zwei Modelle in Photoshop übereinander gelegt und anhand der Räder exakt in der Größe angepasst.
Da sa es so aus, als sei das 2011er locker 5 cm kürzer...


----------



## herzogf (17. September 2010)

Padde schrieb:


> Cool, danke!
> Demnach sind die Unterschiede marginal...
> Auf den Fotos sieht es heftiger aus...
> Hab sogar mal zwei Modelle in Photoshop übereinander gelegt und anhand der Räder exakt in der Größe angepasst.
> Da sa es so aus, als sei das 2011er locker 5 cm kürzer...



Soweit ich weiss, hat sich an den Rahmen überhaupt nichts getan....
Wenn du eine eine neue Fox 180 an das 2010 Scratch montierst, dann dürftest du quasi ein Update auf 2011 erhalten haben...
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall so machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (17. September 2010)

Denk ich auch. Der Rahmen ist doch der gleiche. Aber dafür ist das Session noch kürzer geworden.


----------



## Padde (17. September 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Denk ich auch. Der Rahmen ist doch der gleiche. Aber dafür ist das Session noch kürzer geworden.



Laut Tabelle unterscheiden sich die Rohrlängen hier und da um wenige Millimeter... aber nicht gravierend.

Ich vermute, dass die Pressefotos 2010 mit einem M gemacht wurden und 2011 mit einem S. Der unterschiedlich lange Steg zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr spricht dafür.
Das wirkt natürlich gedrungener.


----------



## timtrail (18. September 2010)

Hat wer den 60 mm Vorbau vom Scratch da den er mir abtreten würde?


----------



## FRbiker (18. September 2010)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch die Hammerschmidt-Getriebekurbel auf dem Scratch?
> 
> Wenn ja auf was muss ich achten wenn ich mir auch eine bestellen will? Lagerdurchmesser? usw. usw.



schau mal bei timtrail oben ins Album..


----------



## Bulldozer (19. September 2010)

timtrail schrieb:


> Hat wer den 60 mm Vorbau vom Scratch da den er mir abtreten würde?



Sorry, hab leider keinen. Aber beim 2010er war doch bei den Stahlvarianten eh ein 50er und bei den Airs ein 70er Vorbau, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## mani.r (20. September 2010)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich eine Rock Shox Maxle für den 142er Hinterbau bekommen kann?
Danke


----------



## herzogf (20. September 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich eine Rock Shox Maxle für den 142er Hinterbau bekommen kann?
> Danke



Bekommst du bei www.jehlebikes.de


----------



## mani.r (20. September 2010)

... wenn es Lieferbar wäre...


----------



## mr420 (21. September 2010)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine Dämpfer-Einbaulänge das Trek Scratch Air 2010 hat? Sind es 216mm? 
Danke! Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (21. September 2010)

ja, 216


----------



## mr420 (21. September 2010)

Eine Frage zur Größe des Scratch, es soll ja recht kompakt ausfallen, ich bin 186 mit einer Schrittlänge von 85cm (also kleine Schrittlänge für die Größe). Ich tendiere zu einem L Rahmen, kann den XL leider nicht probe fahren. Was haltet Ihr davon?
Fährt jemand das Trek Scratch Air 6?
Gruß


----------



## timtrail (21. September 2010)

Laut Trek ist der schnitt Zwischen L und XL bei 1,85 Meter. der 1 cm sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Problem darstellen. Allerdings würde ich zumindest auf ein Probesitzen nicht verzichten, ich dachte auch mir reicht ein L.


----------



## Deep (21. September 2010)

Was hast du denn mit dem Rad vor? Bin 189 und mit dem L zufrieden. Fahre alles damit, von Dh über Park, Touren und eben bin 40 km damit über den flachen Asphalt gebügelt weil mein XC Bike grad nicht fahrbereit ist. Bin sehr zufrieden. Ich bin auch das XL mal gefahren und es kam mir irgendwie recht groß und hoch vor. Ich rate dir aber auch unbedingt zu einer Probefahrt. Gibt ja mittlerweile genug Trek Händler.


----------



## mr420 (21. September 2010)

Hallo, 
ich möchte kleine bis mittlere Touren fahren 20 - 40 km , Trails, Gardasee, Bozen, Finale ...

Für richtig harte Einsätze habe ich noch ein DH.  

Ich wollte mein XC dann eigentlich verkaufen, da ich keine 3 Fahrräder im Keller stehen haben möchte. Ich fahre allerdings selten mehr als 40 km am Stück. 

Ich tendiere auch zur Air Version, da ich wie gesagt für harte Einsätze ein DH habe. Das Trek Air 6 kann ich günstig bekommen, die Lyrik Solo Air 160mm Gabel möchte ich auf 170 mm umbauen.  Hier muss wohl nur ein Spacer entfernt werden und etwas Öl aufgefüllt werden.  Ich denke 170 mm verträgt das Bike vorne, oder?

Gruß


----------



## timtrail (21. September 2010)

Jo, ich fahre meines mit 170 mm aber einen Unterschied zu den 160 mm spür ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (22. September 2010)

sicher verträgts das. gibt hier im forum auch leute die es zeitweise mit einer 888 gefahren sind. und totems mit 180 stehen hier schon an der tagesordung

werd mir wenn das geld wieder da ist auch ein scratch air für touren etc. besorgen. ob jetzt 160 o. 170 macht nicht viel unterschied, aber wenns so einfach geht würd ichs auch machen


----------



## Randon (22. September 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich eine Rock Shox Maxle für den 142er Hinterbau bekommen kann?
> Danke




Nimm nicht diese die mir mein Händler bestellt hat: die ist direkt von RockShox, es steht auch 142 x 12 drauf nur leider ist sie ca 20mm zu kurz. Und ich hab mich so über das geile rote Ding gefreut, vor allem weil es so schön zu meinem 8er passt.

Jetzt mal ne Frage an jene die schon die richtige Maxle für das Scratch haben: kann mal jemand ein Bild von der Maxle-Achse inclusive Verpackung auf der man möglichst alle Nummern lesen kann posten. Ich will endlich so ein Teil haben.

Danke schon mal


----------



## huffdipuffdi (22. September 2010)

Na endlich! Nach 6 statt der versprochenen 3 Wochen habe ich heute meine Fox 180 Talas RC bekommen. Die erste Ausfahrt mit 55km ist ernüchternd.

Was definitiv ist: Das Bike hat mit 180mm vorne die absolut beste und angenehmste Geometrie! 160mm ist kein Thema mehr.

Zur Gabel: 

Steifigkeit ist o.k., die Lyrik ist da schon klar steifer. Low-Highspeed druckstufen sowie Zugstufe funktionieren gewohnt gut. Talas mit schwäche, undefiniert und nicht die ganzen 4cm. Ansprechverhalten ist mieserabel, trotz Kashima coating ist die Oberfläche deutlich rauer als die meiner Rock Shox!

Fazit: Optik geil, wie für mein 6 air gemacht. 180mm sind ein muss an diesen Bikes. Absenkung für Touren unumgänglich. Fox 180er o.k. aber nicht für diesen Preis.

Preis / Leistung Fox F180 

Versucht über scott an eine 180er Lyrik zu kommen.


----------



## FRbiker (22. September 2010)

huffdipuffdi

setz doch mal ein Bild in rein, mich würde mal die Optik interessieren, ich hab auch das 6er.. 
ich denk ehr über die Totem nach!!


----------



## Mircwidu (22. September 2010)

es ist doch bekannt das die Talas schlecht funktionieren. Auch gibt es diverse Tuning möglichkeiten (Schmierung).

Eine Fan oder Float sollte allein schon durch die wenigeren Dichtungen besser funktionieren.
Auch wird sie nach 55km noch nicht eingefahren sein.

Von den 2010 MZ 66 RC3Ti hört man viel gutes.
Und wenn sie nur halb so gut anspricht wie die 888 RC3Ti dann ist sie noch bombe


----------



## Padde (22. September 2010)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Na endlich! Nach 6 statt der versprochenen 3 Wochen habe ich heute meine Fox 180 Talas RC bekommen. Die erste Ausfahrt mit 55km ist ernüchternd.
> 
> Was definitiv ist: Das Bike hat mit 180mm vorne die absolut beste und angenehmste Geometrie! 160mm ist kein Thema mehr.
> 
> ...



Mmmh.... meinste nicht, die muss erst mal ein bisschen eingefahren werden? 
Bei meiner 32er war ich am Anfang auch komplett unzufrieden mit dem Ansprechverhalten. Nach 8 Wochen war's das absolut einwandfrei...
Gib ihr noch ein wenig...


----------



## huffdipuffdi (22. September 2010)

ja, hab ich vor aber heut was schon zu dunkel. Die Totem war mein erster Gedanke. Jedoch ist 2-step nicht gerade sehr zuverlässig und das Gewicht ist mir zu hoch. Bin ein Rock shox fan erster Stunde, aber im moment hat nur sr suntour und fox eine Gabel die 180mm mit absenkung um min. 40mm bietet. 
Hatte mir der Lyrik bergauf oft Probleme, Totem mit 2-step ergiebt wieder 160mm war also eh kein Thema, da sie ja zusätzlich auch noch höher baut.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (22. September 2010)

Das mit dem einfahren ist sicher ein Thema, war dennoch überrascht wie rau die oberfläche ist im vergleich mit einer RS.


----------



## mani.r (22. September 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Nimm nicht diese die mir mein Händler bestellt hat: die ist direkt von RockShox, es steht auch 142 x 12 drauf nur leider ist sie ca 20mm zu kurz. Und ich hab mich so über das geile rote Ding gefreut, vor allem weil es so schön zu meinem 8er passt.
> 
> Jetzt mal ne Frage an jene die schon die richtige Maxle für das Scratch haben: kann mal jemand ein Bild von der Maxle-Achse inclusive Verpackung auf der man möglichst alle Nummern lesen kann posten. Ich will endlich so ein Teil haben.
> 
> Danke schon mal



Danke - hab mir schon soetwas gedacht. Meine 150x12er Achse passte schon nicht da zu kurz.

Mal was anderes:
Scratch und Doppelbrücke:

Ist es dafür freigegeben?
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Das Scratch hat ja keine "richtigen" Anschläge und das Material an der Stelle hört sich auch nicht sehr stabil an. 
Da könnten Dellen vorprogramiert sein.


----------



## Randon (23. September 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Danke - hab mir schon soetwas gedacht. Meine 150x12er Achse passte schon nicht da zu kurz.
> 
> Mal was anderes:
> Scratch und Doppelbrücke:
> ...



Hab jetzt die richtige Bestellnummer für die Maxle Hinterachse, vielen Dank dafür an den Trek Kundenservice! Hätte eigentlich auch eher auf die Idee kommen können da nachzufragen. Gestern früh 9.30 Uhr gefragt, nachmittags um 16.00 Uhr hatte ich schon die Antwort. Das nenne ich mal gute Kundenbetreuung.

Wegen der Doppelbrückengabel würde ich auch mal da anfragen, hab ich damals wegen der Totem schon gemacht und ne Freigabe für's Scratch bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (23. September 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Von den 2010 MZ 66 RC3Ti hört man viel gutes.
> Und wenn sie nur halb so gut anspricht wie die 888 RC3Ti dann ist sie noch bombe



Ja ist sie - kann ich nach  einer Saison zu 100% bestätigen! 

Btw:
Finger weg von der Durolux!
Wollt´s mal wissen was da dran ist - schweinsbillig, aber gute Funktion liest man ja sehr oft - hab sie an ein anderes Rad gebaut und komm überhaupt nicht klar damit!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. September 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/718763

kommt leute ich fang mal an!!!

zeigt mal her eure Babys...


----------



## FRbiker (24. September 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/739319

na dann...
übrigens die 66er/titan find ich jetzt auch sehr attraktive!!


----------



## Mircwidu (24. September 2010)

nur so als kleinen Tip
im Album auf BBCode ein-/ausblenden klicken und dann den entsprechenden Link in den Post einfügen.
Schon tauchen die schmuckstücke direkt im Thread auf


----------



## Padde (24. September 2010)

*sabber*
Noch nie verging die Zeit so langsam wie momentan... Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin 1. November.... grrrrr.... Hoffentlich bleibt's wenigstens dabei und er wird nicht noch nach hinten verschoben....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. September 2010)

Für ein 2011 Model?? November??


----------



## Padde (24. September 2010)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Für ein 2011 Model?? November??



Yo. Der Trek Kundenservice hat mir geschrieben, dass die ersten Modelle für Mitte Oktober erwartet werden, das System meines Händlers hat 01.11. ausgespuckt.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. September 2010)

Dann mal viel spaß beim warten.das wird nix vor Ende Januar .is immer so bei trek


----------



## Padde (24. September 2010)

Ich dachte da kommen schon die 2012er Modelle?!?!
*g*

Schaun'mer mal... Aber dann müsste ich kurz mal Amok laufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (25. September 2010)

Hier mein Große Männer Spielzeug!


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. September 2010)

Kriege das nicht hin mit dem Bild direkt in den Tread???

Was mache ich Falsch


----------



## mani.r (25. September 2010)

Ich maches es mal für Dich...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (25. September 2010)

ja mani und wie funzt das jetzt!!!!


----------



## huffdipuffdi (25. September 2010)




----------



## huffdipuffdi (25. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (25. September 2010)

so und nun einfach den Link des großen bild nehmen und nicht den vom Thumbnail.


----------



## sebest (25. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit ein paar Wochen auch ein glücklicher Scratch-Besitzer! Das Teil ist echt genial (noch gut bergauf - aber bergab der Hammer!!!). Hier noch ein Pic von gestern an der Isar - hoffe es kommen noch ein paar goldene Herbsttage...
Bis bald & viele gute Bike-Tage euch allen,
Sebastian.





P.S. @Bernd, die 450er ist schon einiges geschmeidiger - glaub des passt schon mal prima. Sonst versuch ich mal die 500er gegen ne 400er hier im Forum zu tauschen.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (25. September 2010)

So, jetzt.
Hier die 180er Talas, finde die Farb kombi mit den Gold-decals des Rahmens mit denen der Standrohre doch recht passend.

Kann mich nun der Beschaffung von Bremsen und Laufrädern widmen.


----------



## noco (26. September 2010)

sebest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin seit ein paar Wochen auch ein glücklicher Scratch-Besitzer! Das Teil ist echt genial (noch gut bergauf - aber bergab der Hammer!!!). Hier noch ein Pic von gestern an der Isar - hoffe es kommen noch ein paar goldene Herbsttage...
> Bis bald & viele gute Bike-Tage euch allen,
> Sebastian.
> ...



Ja gut, probiers einfach noch ´ne Weile aus aber um es genau zu wissen wär ein Test mit einer 400er sicher gut. Eigentlich ginge dafür auch eine Manitou 400x2,5 die ich noch habe....
Aber sag mal wie bist denn du unterwegs?
Geniales Bild!


----------



## mr420 (27. September 2010)

Hat jemand von Euch den rp2 oder rp23 Dämpfer aus dem Scratch Air gegen einen DHX Air getauscht? Lohnt sich die Investition bzw. das mehr an Gewicht? Wäre für ein paar Meinungen dankbar. Gruß


----------



## timtrail (27. September 2010)

Jo, hab ich, aber ich bin immernoch dabei die richtige Einstellung zu finden... Momentan hat es sich noch nicht gelohnt, aber es ist noch Potential bei der Abstimmung da!


----------



## sebest (27. September 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Ja gut, probiers einfach noch ´ne Weile aus aber um es genau zu wissen wär ein Test mit einer 400er sicher gut. Eigentlich ginge dafür auch eine Manitou 400x2,5 die ich noch habe....
> Aber sag mal wie bist denn du unterwegs?
> Geniales Bild!



Abend Bernd,
die Credits für des Photo gehn an meine Freundin! Schick dir bei Gelegenheit en lustiges Photo von dem Stein nach der Hip. Wegen der Feder: hmm...vielleicht gehts sich auf en Wechsel nächste Woche aus, dann kann ich am Wochenende nochmal testen. Hoffe des Wetter passt dann auch. 
Cheers


----------



## Caboose (27. September 2010)




----------



## Caboose (27. September 2010)

Doppelbrücke war bei mir kein problem


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2010)

Das 7er meiner Freundin hat einen stahldämpfer mit 222mm einbaulänge und 70er Hub. Was ist für ein luftdämpfer bei euch eingebaut? Wollte was Gewicht einsparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (27. September 2010)

manitou evolver isx6 ist top


----------



## timtrail (28. September 2010)

Sicher dass das ein 222er ist und kein 216er?


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2010)

Ich mess noch mal nach, aber ich meine es sind 222. Welches Maß und Hub hast du in deinem?


----------



## timtrail (28. September 2010)

www.TrekBikes.com schrieb:
			
		

> Federbein                                 Fox Float RP-2, "trail tuned" w/XV can, ProPedal, rebound; 8.5x2.5"


 Sprich 215,9 mm x 63,5 mm


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2010)

Ok, habe noch mal nachgemessen. 216/63,5. Kommt das eher hin? Bin wegen der 2,8" Feder davon ausgegangen, das es der gleiche Dämpfer wie in meinem Norco ist


----------



## herzogf (29. September 2010)

N'Abend zusammen,
stehe kurz davor mir die 180 Van zu kaufen. Leider gibts die nur in schwarz und mein Scratch 7 nunmal weiß....
Was denkt ihr? Harmonisiert das halbwegs?
Ist hier evtl. jemand im Forum der die selbe Farbkombi (Scratch 7 + schwarze Fox-Gabel) hat und bitte ein Bild posten kann?
Danke & Gruß
Flow


----------



## Caboose (5. Oktober 2010)

und das casting lackieren auch schon überlegt? hatte das selbe problem bei meinem turner, hab das casting in weiss getauscht, jetzt passt es perfekt zum hinterbau!


----------



## Randon (7. Oktober 2010)

war heute noch mal bei meinem Bikedealer, der hat grad ne Specialofferte: 3 Trek Scratch Modelljahr 2010. Zwei 9er (17,5 & 19,5) sowie ein 7er in 17,5. Kosten sollen die guten Stücke je 3.000 die 9er und 2.400 das 7er. Sind Austellungs- /Messebikes. Bei Interesse könnt ihr mich gerne per PN kontakten, ich geb die Adresse und Telefonnummer des Händlers dann weiter. Wer sich für ein topgepflegtes 8er in 17,5 interessiert (sagen  wir für 2.700) kann sich auch gerne melden - da würde ich mir dann das 9er schnappen.


----------



## overslag (10. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

habe ein Trek Scratch 7 mit einem Dhx 4 Dämpfer.
Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 63 kg.

Welche Federhäre benötige ich?
Eine 350er oder eine 400er?

Laut Federberechner eine 430er, jedoch lese ich hier das Leute mit 65kg eine 350er Feder fahren, bei einem rc4 dämpfer.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube das ich mit 68kg eine 300er feder gehabt habe... Aber wenn du eine feder brauchst nimm eine manitou, ist günstiger!


----------



## overslag (10. Oktober 2010)

hm, also ich habe hier mal ein Suspensionguide von Trek gefunden für das scratch.

Bei meinem Gewicht 120-140lbs steht 350er spring..hm keine lust ne 300er und eine 350er zu kaufen.

hier mal die pdf datei:

www.kola-visek.cz/manualy/*2010scratchcard*.*pdf*

Sind die Daten von trek eher für ein straffes fahrwerk?

Das mit der Manitoufeder habe ich auch überlegt.
Funktioniert das auch ohne Probleme?

Federn habe ich diese ausgesucht, müssten beide passen....???

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11001_Swinger-Metel-Stahlfeder-fuer-215mm.html

oder

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11003_Swinger-Metel-Stahlfeder-fuer-222-230mm.html


----------



## Michael140 (10. Oktober 2010)

Meine Freundin ist etwas keuchet und kommt mit 350 gut zurecht


----------



## Bulldozer (10. Oktober 2010)

@overslag
Ich fahre an meinem 9er mit 61kg eine 350er Feder und die passt prima. Dabei fast keine Vorspannung, aber die Progression mit dem Boost Valve erhöht (RC4). Wenn du es lieber weicherer als zu hart magst, dann nimm die 350er. 
Trek gibt an, dass man ab 140lb = 63.5kg eine 400er nehmen soll. Wenn du denkst, dass du noch etwas schwerer werden könntest (Winterspeck ) und du dazu noch einen sehr radikalen* Fahrstil hast, dann würde ich dir zur 400er raten. *: z.B. hohe Drops, Sprünge


@Caboose,
Wie du  mit 68kg eine 300er fahren konntest ist mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft  Dann ist ja der Hinterbau so soft, dass man die Druckstufe voll zumachen muss um nicht gleich beim ersten kleinen Sprung durch zuschlagen.


----------



## overslag (10. Oktober 2010)

@Bulldozer
erstmal vielen Dank.
Werde dann eine 350er von Manitou nehmen, denke ich.

Kennt jemand zufällig oder hat jemand zufällig eine lilane Feder für eine fox 36 Van R Federgabel die er verkauft?

Gruss


----------



## Caboose (10. Oktober 2010)

Habe eine 400, 350 und eine 300er feder für den rc4, je nach strecke.... Aber durchgeschlagen hat mir die 300er noch nie. Aber den rc4 hab ich nur noch als reserve wenn der evolver mal ein service braucht... Die manitoufeder  ist kompatibel mit dem rc4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Playlife8 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig das Gewicht der Serienreifen? (Bontrager FR-4, 26x2.35") 
bzw. evtl. auch noch von den Schläuchen?


----------



## Michael140 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub das die Schläuche so um die 250g gewogen haben und die Mäntel ca. 850g. Die Gewichte auf der Bontagerseite passten ganz gut meine ich.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (11. Oktober 2010)

In der aktuellen Mountain Bike ist ein Reifen-Test mit den beiden Bontrager Schlappen (xr und fr oder so). Auch wenn ich nicht immer alles für bare Münze nehme was in den Heften steht, passt es absolut mit meinen erfahrungen zusammen. Hab sie mal gewogen; ca. 760gr.


----------



## FRbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

Das Gewicht schwankt ganz schön bei den Reifen! Auf dem Foto der ist noch original vom Trek Ich hab mir neulich ein neugeholt der wog 740g

Ah sorry hab gerade gesehen.. den FR hab ich nicht gewogen!!


----------



## Michael140 (11. Oktober 2010)

Das sind ja Schwankungen wie bei Schwalbe.....


----------



## Playlife8 (11. Oktober 2010)

doch so leicht, shit dann lässt sich da nicht wirklich gewicht sparen! naja werde das scratch 9 ende dieser woche erhalten, dann muss ich einfach mal testen ob es bergauf "fahrbar" ist und dann seh ich schon ob ich serie fahre oder doch auf den dhx air bzw. fat alberts umsteige. war heute aus verzweiflung schon mal mit dem session unterwegs und das macht bergauf 0,0 spaß.

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Michael140 (12. Oktober 2010)

Leichtere Felgen habe bei und fast 700g gespart. Und das als rotierende Masse ist ne Menge


----------



## Padde (12. Oktober 2010)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> werde das scratch 9 ende dieser woche erhalten,



Geil!
Sag mal bescheid, wenn Du es hast!
Dann darf man sich dieses Jahr also anscheinend wirklich Hoffnungen machen, dass Trek nicht erst im Frühsommer liefert!? ))

Mein Händler sagte mir gestern auch, dass Trek für mein Scratch 8 immer noch den 1.11. angibt... wär ja zu schön!!!

*hibbel*


----------



## Playlife8 (12. Oktober 2010)

@Padde
muss dich leider enttäuschen, es geht bei mir um ein 2010 Modell, das 2011er is nicht meine Preislage aber mit dem 2010er kann ich mich sicher auch gut sehen lassen! *g

Beim LRS ist sicher einiges zu machen, die Original-LRS wiegen ja so ca. 2300 g was ich gelesen hab, Crossmax SX oder auch DT Swiss EX 1750 würde somit ca. 500 g einsparen das is ne Menge, werde mal fleißig beobachten wenn ein Schnäppchen bei den LRSätzen möglich ist!


----------



## Michael140 (12. Oktober 2010)

Der v-two ist fÃ¼r ca. 300â¬ zu haben und wiegt 1980g in x12 und 20mm Hope pro 2 und Flows wiegen nich weniger und liegen um die 370â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich habe seit 2 Wochen auch ein Scratch 7 und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Konnte zwar noch nicht in den Park, bzw. auf unsere lokalen Downhillstrecken, aber ein paar kleinere Touren mit schoenen Abfahrten waren schon mit drin.

Ich bin jedoch nicht so stark von den FR4 ueberzeugt. Mag sein das die Dinger im Park ne bessere Figur machen, aber bei kleineren Touren trittst du dir einen ab. Die Dinger bremsen einfach nur, selbst beim rollen bergab. Ich bin das Scratch 6 auch probegefahren und da muessten die XR4 drauf sein, welche wesentlich besser Rollen und das bei, subjektiv, gleichem Seitenhalt. Die Felgen sind ja die gleichen.

Hier lohnt sich meines Erachtens ein erstes Tuning fuer "wenig" Geld. Ich werde mir die Rubber Queens 2.4 drauf knallen, mit denen bin ich super zufrieden. Fahre die zur Zeit auf meinem 140mm-Tourenbike (mit dem ich letztens auch in Willingen und Winterberg unterwegs war) und die lassen sich noch gut treten. Jedoch kommt auf den Tourer hinten mal ein NobbyNic 2.4, damit ich bei den anderen Jungs besser am Berg antreten kann. Aber fuer das Scratch, wenn man auch kleinere Touren fahren will, eine feine Sache.

Bei den Felgen werde ich, wenn wieder Geld im Haus ist, auch auf 1800er umsteigen. 2000er, in dem Preissegment was gerade genannt wurde, bringen fuer mich nicht den starken Vorteil, den eine Gewichtsersparniss in der Schwungmasse bringen kann. Dann lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben und gegebenenfalls ein bisschen laenger sparen.

Gruss


----------



## Playlife8 (14. Oktober 2010)

So nun kann ich einen ersten Fahrbericht abgeben, hab mein Scratch 9 (2010er) nun seit gestern, bin gestern noch eine kurze Nachtrunde und heute eine Abendrunde gefahren, bin sehr positiv überrascht wie fein es sich im Serienzustand fahren lässt, nur wenn es etwas steil wird gehts recht auf die Waden beim Bergauffahren, Bergab sowieso ne feine Sache.
Bin nun sehr sehr froh Grösse L genommen zu haben, es ist selbst in L sehr kurz, bin ich gar nicht mehr gewohnt so ein kurzes Bike aber passt schon so wie es ist.
Wenn wieder Geld im Hause ist gibts evtl. noch nen LRS und dann is ja fast ne Rakete da müssen sich die CC Fahrer warm anziehen! *g

Hat jemand von euch das gleiche Bike und ebenfalls etwa 80 Kg dann wäre es sehr hilfreich mir mal sein Gabel+Dämpfer-Setup (Gabelfeder grün bzw. 500er Feder im Dämpfer) durchzugeben für normalen Einsatz also ohne große Sprünge und sozusagen tourentauglich?!


----------



## overslag (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

möchte an mein Scratch 7 meine Saint 1 Fachkubel montieren.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer guten Kefü.

Meine Auswahl wäre:

e thirteen lg1+ iscg 03
oder
Mrp G2 mini iscg 03

Gibt es erfahrungen mit den Kefüs an einem Scratch?

Habt ihr bessere alternativen, günstigere?

Gruss


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Oktober 2010)

Für alle, die noch auf der Suche nach einem Scratch sind, sollten folgende Links sehr hilfreich sein:

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A005090

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A005091

Wäre ich mit meinem Big Bike nicht so zufrieden, würde ich keine Sekunde zögern...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## herzogf (17. Oktober 2010)

Ein bißchen spät, aber hier mal ein Bild von meinem Scratch.


----------



## Caboose (17. Oktober 2010)

@overslag hatte eine e*13 LG1+ an meinem scratch das momentan an meinem turner dhr dw montiert ist und ist bis jetz die beste die ich je gefahren bin! aber wobei ich sagen muss das ich die mrp noch nicht gefahren bin


----------



## FRbiker (17. Oktober 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte an mein Scratch 7 meine Saint 1 Fachkubel montieren.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte die e13 LS an meinem Scratch (mein Album), es gab keine Probleme damit lief alles super!! sollte mit der lg1 auch laufen. Ich würde allerdings die G2 mini nehmen


----------



## overslag (18. Oktober 2010)

okay danke.

Eine andere frage wäre:
ich möchte gerne eine Totem Gabel verbauen mit einem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.
Der verbaute Steuersatz ist ja unten 1.5 bzw tapered.
Oben würde es passen unten jedoch nicht und ich müsste es auf 1 1/8 reduzieren.

Mein problem ist, ich möchte keine aufbauhöhe unten, sprich so wie es jetzt ist.
Welche möglichkeiten habe ich da?

Gibt es einen steuersatz der reduziert und keine aufbauhöhe hat?
oder reduzierhülsen?

Bzw:
Kann man den konus einzeln ordern von fsa, der an die gabelkrone kommt?
zb würde das passen in den steuersatz?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21724_Gabelkonus-H6059.html

Danke


----------



## mani.r (18. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt eine Lagerschale von FSA für den Steuersatz die auch nicht Aufbaut. Hab eine beim Kauf dazu bekommen im Trek Store. Die sollten eine haben oder zumindest genau wissen welche passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. Oktober 2010)

Hab die evolutionsstufe zwei gezündet und the one Bremsen besorgt. Bin im Begriff Hope/notubes Flow Laufräder zu kaufen. Kennt die schon jemand von euch? Anscheinend ist das Freilaufgereusch etwas speziell. Will nur nicht dass sie wie die alten Hügi (dt-swiss) Naben knarren.


----------



## Michael140 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hope pro 2 sind irre laut! Mir gefällt das sehr. Die Kombi ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut.


----------



## Randon (21. Oktober 2010)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Hab die evolutionsstufe zwei gezündet und the one Bremsen besorgt. Bin im Begriff Hope/notubes Flow Laufräder zu kaufen. Kennt die schon jemand von euch? Anscheinend ist das Freilaufgereusch etwas speziell. Will nur nicht dass sie wie die alten Hügi (dt-swiss) Naben knarren.



Der Sound ist anders (sehr geil) aber ähnlich laut wie die Hügis. Das gute bei den Hope's ist: man kann sie mit mehr oder weniger Fett "lautstärkeregeln" 

Ich kenne Leute denen geht das Geräusch schon beim nebenherfahren auf den Zeiger, mir dagegen gefällt es ausnehmend gut - ist halt Geschmackssache.

Aber The One am Scratch?!? M.M.n. nicht dauerstandfest genug. Die reine Bremspower ist super, aber nach vielen, langen, heftigen Abfahrten wird die richtig pappig. Ein Bekannter hat deshalb am Moorwood Kalula auf Saint gewechselt. Die fahr ich auch am Scratch - der Hammer schlechthin. Hab sogar schon überlegt hinten wieder auf 185er Scheiben downzugraden.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. Oktober 2010)

Interessant, hatte bisher nur gutes über the one gehört. Bin eh auf die Power gespannt. Ich mag ja zu bissige Bremsen nicht so sehr. Eigentlich sind die oro's immer noch meine favoriten, nach all den jahren! Die power der elixir 5 hätte mir vollends gereicht. Aber das gewicht und das doch eher spezielle hebelgefühl mussten nun wirklich nicht sein.
Werde mir dann wohl die Hope Laufräder anschaffen.


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Oktober 2010)

die The One ist Bissig wie sau.
Aber sobald es mal um wirklich langes starkes Bremsen geht, wird sie igendwann zu schwach auf der Brust. Was ja wir Hobby fahrer fast immer machen 
Viele sind mit ihr zu frieden, weil sie es nicht anders kennen.
auserdem ist sie so verbreitet durch ihre Verbauung als OEM Bremse.


----------



## FRbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre auch die Hope/ZTR Flow, kann ich empfehlen super leicht, super Sound und eine gute Stetigkeit. Du sparst einiges an Gewicht mit dem LRS.
Die the one fahre ich ebenfalls (nicht das 2011er Modell), Ich find jetzt nicht das es für das BIke die falsche Bremse ist, jedoch habe ich auch so meine Probleme mit ihr was die Leistung betrifft. Jetzt teste ich erst mal die coolstop Belege, wenn das nicht hilft tendiere ich zur Avid CR!!! bin mir da aber noch unschlüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir hat die cr auch nach 1000hm im strammen Tempo noch biss. Und die gibt es fÃ¼r unter 200 â¬


----------



## huffdipuffdi (22. Oktober 2010)

Wollte ursprünglich auch die CR, jedoch hat mir mein Händler davon abgeraten da sie so ihre Krankheiten wie klemmende Bremszylinder hätte. Zudem mag ich das "zweistufen" gefühl am bremshebel nicht. Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie möchte ich mir eine Formula oro puro dranschrauben


----------



## noco (22. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die cr auch nach 1000hm im strammen Tempo noch biss.



Kann ich nur bestätigen!
Dabei ist sie noch gut dosierbar und bisher sehr zuverlässig. Leicht ist sie obendrein - was will man mehr von einer Bremse verlangen?
Möglicherweise hat es das eine od. andere Exemplar gegeben, welches nicht richtig funktioniert hat (Serienstreuung o.ä. ???), aber das gibt´s ja überall mal.

Bernd


----------



## Michael140 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hatte auch eine die nix war. Aber bei h&s wurde sie nach einen Jahr ohne wenn und aber getauscht. Ist gerade fÃ¼r 180â¬ im angebot


----------



## FRbiker (22. Oktober 2010)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie möchte ich mir eine Formula oro puro dranschrauben



die kostet ja noch richtig Asche!!!


----------



## klana_radikala (22. Oktober 2010)

saint drann schrauben und glücklich sein


----------



## Padde (22. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen in Winterberg einen Tag lang ein Bike mit Saint gefahren bin, wäre das DEFINITIV auch meine Wahl, auch wenn ich mit meiner Elixir eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden war... aber die Saint hat einfach  r i c h t i g  gut funktioniert, in jeder Hinsicht!


----------



## Randon (24. Oktober 2010)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> saint drann schrauben und glücklich sein



So einfach war's bei mir leider nicht: musste beide Leitungen kürzen lassen und dann entlüften. Ansonsten ist die Aussage aber 100% ok


Mal ne Frage: hat jemand der Scratch 7 oder 9 Besitzer die Race Face Kurbel gegen was anderes getauscht und möchte die verkaufen? Will an meinem 8er auf 2fach mit Kefü umbauen und scheinbar funktioniert aus Platzproblemen nur das Racefacezeug mit der verstellbaren Kettenlinie. Und so ne Atlas FR ist ja mit 189 recht preisintensiv.


----------



## mani.r (24. Oktober 2010)

Hab das Scratch nun seit 4 Monaten aber konnte Verletzungsbedingt erst heute die erste Tour damit fahren...
Unsere Beziehung hat nicht sehr gut angefangen. Erster Tag Bikepark und gleich mal 4 Monte ab in Keller.
Eines kann ich aber jetzt schon sagen - eine 180er Gabel passt deutlich besser rein als die 160er.


----------



## Bulldozer (24. Oktober 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Hab das Scratch nun seit 4 Monaten aber konnte Verletzungsbedingt erst heute die erste Tour damit fahren...
> Unsere Beziehung hat nicht sehr gut angefangen. Erster Tag Bikepark und gleich mal 4 Monte ab in Keller.
> Eines kann ich aber jetzt schon sagen - eine 180er Gabel passt deutlich besser rein als die 160er.



Tja, wenn Shit happens , aber offenbar hast du dich ja wieder erholt 

Deine Aussage bezüglich 180er Gabel finde ich etwas knapp, Begründung? 
Wenn du mehrheitlich Bikeparks fährst, ja da gebe ich dir recht, da ist eine 180er wohl besser. Aber mit einer 160er ist es ein wunderschöner und immer noch agiler FR Tourer mit dem man gut den Berg hoch kommt. Dieses Denken liegt wohl auch an meinem Fahrstil, denn am Heck nütze ich öfters die 170 als die 160 an der Front.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie Du schon schreibst - hängt immer davon ab, was man mit seinem Bike macht.
Ich fahre damit im Bikepark (da war mir die 160er Gabel zu tief vorne -> Rückenschmerzen)
und benutze es auf Touren in den Alpen wo es am Stück hunderte Hm rauf geht und danach runter. Runter ist es oft ruppiges Gelände wo man jeden cm mehr Federweg liebt. 
Für meinen Einsatz ist es so perfekt. 

Für meine Hausrunde die etwas flowiger ist und viel mehr auf und ab geht, da nehme ich mein GT All Mountain. Da wäre das Scratch selbst mit 160mm too much.


----------



## traillion (25. Oktober 2010)

@ mani.r

Schöner aufbau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hatte ebenfalls die slx mit stinger montiert.
Leider hat sich mehrmals auf dem local dh der tretarm von der welle gelöst.

Habe zuerst gedacht daß ich bei der montage nachlässig gewesen bin.
Aber nachdem sich der arm zwei weitere male gelöst hat, hab ich von der slx abstand genommen und die atlas fr montiert.

Ist zwar teuer aber der befestigung mittels massiver gewindeschraube direkt in das gewinde der welle erscheint mir im gegensatz zu den zwei kleinen inbusschrauben der slx schon deutlich sicherer.

Ursache ist denke ich das der tretarm der slx in verbindung mit der stinger nicht ausreichend auf der kurbelwelle aufliegt. Das sich der tretarm gelöst hat wurde bestimmt aber noch zusätzlich durch mein gewicht begünstigt.

vielleicht reicht es auch eine e-13 statt der stinger zu nehmen, die ist ja wesentlich schmaler.

Wollte dich nur vorwarnen, hätte mir dabei auch locker was brechen können.


----------



## _tom_ (25. Oktober 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> okay danke.
> 
> Eine andere frage wäre:
> ich möchte gerne eine Totem Gabel verbauen mit einem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.
> ...



Der Trek Händler deines Vertrauens wird dir den Cane Creek E2 steuersatz fürs Session 88 bestellen können ( kostet ca 40 ) und damit ist das 1 1/8" steuerrohrfahren kein problem


----------



## _tom_ (25. Oktober 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Hab das Scratch nun seit 4 Monaten aber konnte Verletzungsbedingt erst heute die erste Tour damit fahren...
> Unsere Beziehung hat nicht sehr gut angefangen. Erster Tag Bikepark und gleich mal 4 Monte ab in Keller.
> Eines kann ich aber jetzt schon sagen - eine 180er Gabel passt deutlich besser rein als die 160er.




scheee !

etz noch nene DT Swiss EX 1750, Vivid Air und den Bashguard gegen was schwarzes tauschen und ja du solltest mir deine adresse besser nicht geben ^^ LOL ^^


----------



## herzogf (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich überlege ob ich mir einen neuen LRS für mein Scratch anschaffe. Die Cousin Earl sind hinten arg beschädigt ;-)
Auf was muss man beim Hinterrad bzgl. der Nabe achten? Stichwort 142mm?!?

Dank euch!


----------



## Michael140 (26. Oktober 2010)

X12


----------



## herzogf (27. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> X12



Heißt genau?


----------



## Michael140 (27. Oktober 2010)

Das du eine x12 steckachse im Hinterbau hast. Also ist es am einfachsten sichbeine x12 Nabe zu kaufen. X12 ist die bezeichnung für 142x12mm. Es wird aber auch ein Adapter für 135mm beim trekk mitgeliefert. Ich meine jedenfalls das es für 135 mm war. Ich klaube das es hier weiter oben steht.


----------



## woodmonkey (27. Oktober 2010)

@Michael140 Jup. Ist für 135mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herzogf (27. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Das du eine x12 steckachse im Hinterbau hast. Also ist es am einfachsten sichbeine x12 Nabe zu kaufen. X12 ist die bezeichnung für 142x12mm. Es wird aber auch ein Adapter für 135mm beim trekk mitgeliefert. Ich meine jedenfalls das es für 135 mm war. Ich klaube das es hier weiter oben steht.



Danke erstmal!
Ich wollte mir die Pro II von Hope holen. Ergo muss ich dann die 135 nehmen und mir einen Adapter besorgen, richtig? Bei meinem Scratch war leider nix dabei....


----------



## Michael140 (27. Oktober 2010)

Die gibt es auch in x12 z.b bei Bike-components


----------



## Padde (27. Oktober 2010)

Hier muss ich es auch noch mal kund tun!!!
Mein neues Baby ist daaaaaa!!!!!!!!
))))
In den nächsten Tagen folgen Pics!


----------



## FRbiker (27. Oktober 2010)

sehr schön.. viel Spaaaß!


----------



## herzogf (27. Oktober 2010)

yepp, sieht gut aus - viel spaß damit!


----------



## timtrail (27. Oktober 2010)

GZ!
was das für ne Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde (27. Oktober 2010)

timtrail schrieb:


> GZ!
> was das für ne Größe?



XL... Gewicht übrigens exakt 16 KG, auf ner geeichten Paketwaage gewogen.


----------



## timtrail (27. Oktober 2010)

wow, mein Air hat ja schon knapp 16 kg....
Wie groß bist du denn? Was für ein Vorbau ist da verbaut? ein 60er?!


----------



## Padde (27. Oktober 2010)

timtrail schrieb:


> wow, mein Air hat ja schon knapp 16 kg....
> Wie groß bist du denn? Was für ein Vorbau ist da verbaut? ein 60er?!



Bin 1,98 (hattest Du mich nicht mal zu einer Probefahrt im Süden auf Deinem XL eingeladen?)

Vorbau ist der Rhythm Pro 50 mm... 
den könnte ich mir für meine Maße etwas länger vorstellen... aber ich mag es kompakt und wendig, von daher fahr ich erst mal so und schaue, was passiert. Sonst kommen 70 ran.


----------



## timtrail (27. Oktober 2010)

Jo, hab ich schonwieder ganz vergessen =)
Ich hab mir mal zu Versuchszwecken einen 40 mm Vorbau an mein Scratch gebaut und seitdem weigere ich mich ihn wieder zu tauschen ;-P


----------



## Padde (27. Oktober 2010)

Denke auch, dass ich mit 50 mm glücklich werden kann. 

Gespannt bin ich bei den ersten Ausritten auf die Gabel... trotz etwas über 95 Kg in Klamotten habe ich das Gefühl, dass es etwas wenig sag hat vorn... hinten passt's.

Aber das Vieh muss auch erst mal eingeritten werden.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (29. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Sag ging mir auch so, aber versuchs mal im stehen. Da sieht es wohl besser aus. Ich hab meine Fox so abgestimmt das ich im stehen den optimalen sag habe. Denn wenn die Gabel wirklich arbeiten muss ist man ja meist im stehen.


----------



## Padde (29. Oktober 2010)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sag ging mir auch so, aber versuchs mal im stehen. Da sieht es wohl besser aus. Ich hab meine Fox so abgestimmt das ich im stehen den optimalen sag habe. Denn wenn die Gabel wirklich arbeiten muss ist man ja meist im stehen.



Ich habs ja im Stehen (der für mich relevanten Position) probiert.
Da sind es ca. 2 cm sag.

und wenn ich einen Kantstein runter fahre, dabei das Vorderrad hoch ziehe und bewusst mit Druck von oben auf den Asphalt knallen lasse, erreiche ich vielleicht 13 cm...

Morgen geht's ins Gelände, das ist das, was zählt.
Wenn ich den Federweg dort ausnutzen werde, ist alles i.O.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist bei dir die VAN verbaut?


----------



## Padde (29. Oktober 2010)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Ist bei dir die VAN verbaut?



jo!


----------



## huffdipuffdi (29. Oktober 2010)

Klar, dann ist käse wenns nicht passt. Vielleicht wirds besser wenn sie mal eingefahren ist und besser anspricht. 
Meine Talas wollte auch erst arbeiten als ich mit etwas royal blood nachgeholfen habe. Mittlerweile jedoch ist sie nach etlichen Kilometern auf gutem Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde (30. Oktober 2010)

So, heute den ersten kleinen Ausritt gehabt! Geil!!

Die Feder muss nicht härter sein. War nur im Volkspark und habe nach allen Sprüngen noch 5-10 mm Reserve bis zum Anschlag gehabt, bei fetten Dingern oder miesen Landungen dürfte es dann auch durchgehen...
Macht tierisch Spass, das Teil!
Hier gibt's ein paar Schnappschüsse...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7707509#post7707509


----------



## der_marder (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss es auch mal endlich kundtun:

Mein neues, erstes richtiges Baby ist da! Habe heute Vormittag mein Scratch 9 2011 abgeholt 

Direkt angepasst:

- SRAM XO Schaltwerk, rot, kurzer Käfig
- SRAM X0 Shifter 9-fach, rot
- SRAM Kasette 9-fach, rot
- NC-17 Pedalen, rot
- Griffstopper in rot

weitere Bilder folgen sicher bald - der erste richtige Ausritt wartet noch. Aber die ersten Kilometer waren einfach DER HAMMER!!!! 

> Bin gerade im Umzug - deswegen die "Ordnung" im Hintergrund  <

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Bulldozer (31. Oktober 2010)

Hüsch


----------



## Michael140 (31. Oktober 2010)

Aber leider zu teuer für mich


----------



## herzogf (31. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Teil! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## mani.r (1. November 2010)

der_marder schrieb:


> Ich muss es auch mal endlich kundtun:
> 
> Mein neues, erstes richtiges Baby ist da! Habe heute Vormittag mein Scratch 9 2011 abgeholt
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike.
Die Farbe Rot konsequent durchgezogen - Kissen, Tischdecke, Vorhänge, Karton...
Respekt!


----------



## der_marder (2. November 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike.
> Die Farbe Rot konsequent durchgezogen - Kissen, Tischdecke, Vorhänge, Karton...
> Respekt!



 Danke sehr! Ja, ich habe mir das Bike auch eigentlich nur wegen des Farbspiels gekauft 

Ne, Scherz beiseite - aber scharfes Auge  Jetzt steht es auch aufgebockt in meinem Gitarrenständer auf der Komode im Wohnzimmer! Fotos folgen - bei Tageslicht werden die besser und bis dato gehe ich morgens früh aus dem Haus und komme erst spät wieder... Habe meine "9" noch nicht richtig einfahren können


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. November 2010)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (3. November 2010)

Hab auch ganz viele rote parts....rot geht immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkhard (10. November 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem mein Scratch 7 in der Saison schon einige Trails unter die Reifen bekommen hat, habe ich mir so einige Gedanken zum Bikepark-Einsatz mit dem Bike gemacht. Hinterbau und Gabel sind zwar super sensibel und schluckfreudig, durch die fehlenden Einstellung der Druckstufen-Dämpfung habe ich aber regelmäßig leichte Durchschläge, sprich der Federweg wird voll ausgenutzt!
Also habe ich mir nen FOX DHX RC4 besorgt, allerdings nicht in den Original-Abmessungen 216 x 64mm, sondern die längere Variante in 222 x 70mm.
Da der nun für meinen Größe M Rahmen zu lang ist, wurde er um 4mm gekürzt!
Er hat natürlich weiterhin 70mm Hub, somit ca. 180mm Federweg am HR !
Sozusagen die nächste Evolutionstufe:  Scratch 7.1  , fehlt nun noch eine RS Totem mit 180mm FW. 
Dann sollte das Bügeleisen voll Bikepark-tauglich sein.

Konnte das Bike jetzt noch nicht ausgiebig testen, Hinterbau läuft durch die höhere Druckstufen-Dämpfung aber spürbar straffer....

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Fox 36 180mm Gabeln sammeln können?

Gruss Burkhard


----------



## huffdipuffdi (11. November 2010)

Ja, aber wenn du dir einen DHX ans Bike schraubst ist die totem wohl die bessere wahl. Hab mir die Fox wegen dem Gewichtsvorteil und Talas besorgt. Sonst wärs auch ne totem geworden.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (11. November 2010)

Die Rahmen haben doch alle die leiche Dämpferlänge, ein 222er passt auch in einen XL rahmen nicht rein. Wie hast du den gekürzt damit er den gleichen hub behält?


----------



## Burkhard (11. November 2010)

... Das äußere Dämpferrohr um 4mm gekürzt, der Dämpferkolben hat dadurch in der eingefederten Position noch ausreichend Abstand zum Boden des Dämpfergehäuses.
Der Hub beim Coil wird durch die Länge der Kolbenstange und den Gummi-Durchschlagschutz vorgegeben, das wurde ja nicht verändert!
Somit wird aus den 222mm Einbaulänge -> 218mm x 70mm.
Lage des Trennkolbens bleibt unverändert, nur das gesamte Ölvolumen reduziert sich minimal, hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf die Dämpfung, da Öl bekanntlich inkompressibel ist.

Nur nebenbei:
Habe noch den Original 216 x 64mm DHX Coil 4.0, der hat die gleiche Dämpferrohrlänge wie der 222mm, nur die Kolbenstange ist kürzer.
Ergo: der hat noch mehr Platz für eine Kürzung der Einbaulänge, wäre also guter Kandidat für einen Rahmen mit 200mm Dämpfer.

Aufgrund der Kosteneinsparung versuchen die Hersteller viele gleiche Bauteile für die verschiedenen Modelle (Einbaulängen / Hübe) zu verwenden, da bleibt oft Platz für individuelle Anpassungen  !!!

Grüzi Burkhard


----------



## huffdipuffdi (11. November 2010)

Wow, nicht schlecht! Schrauben für fortgeschrittene mit vielen werkzeugen.


----------



## timtrail (11. November 2010)

Ehm, mach mal bitte ein paar Bilder zu dem thema =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkhard (11. November 2010)

Nun, der Dämpfer ist wieder zusammengebaut, was erwartest Du denn auf den Bilder zu erkennen??
Von außen schaut der RC4 natürlich wie das Original aus, sind halt die inneren Werte  !!
Oder meinst Du ein Schnittbild mit Erläuterungen??

Burkhard


----------



## timtrail (11. November 2010)

Am besten mit ausgebauter Feder, die Stellen an denen Kollision sein könnte und dass am Anfang des Federwegs und am Ende.


----------



## Burkhard (11. November 2010)

So, habe eine Skizze gemacht:






[/URL][/IMG]

A  Im ausgefedertem Zustand A drückt die Federkraft (nicht eingezeichnet) und der Innendruck des Piggiback den Kolben mit Anschlag gegen den Dichtkopf.

E Im maximal eingefedertem Zustand E drückt der Federhalter mit dem elastischen Gummi-Durchschlagschutz gegen die äußere Fläche des Dichtkopfs.

Die kritischen Abstände L Boden sind die der Verschlussschraube des Kolbens und der Kolbenscheibe zum Gehäuseboden des Dämpfers.

Das Dämpferrohr wird bei der Einschraubung ins Gehäuse gekürzt, dabei ist ausreichend "Luft" zwischen Kolben und Gehäuseboden einzuhalten ca. 2mm!!

Der real gemessene Dämpferhub L Hub ist meist geringer als der angegebene konstruierte des Herstellers, der wird in Zoll / Inch ausgelegt und nach der Umrechnung in Millimeter aufgerundet. 
Zudem kann der Gummipuffer auch nicht auf 0mm komprimiert werden.
also seht immer weniger Dämpferhub zur Verfügung.

Soviel allgemein zur möglichen Kürzung und Reduzierung der Einbaulänge....

Burkhard


----------



## timtrail (12. November 2010)

Ah sorry mein Fehler, ich hätte mich klarer ausdrücken sollen =) Ich meinte die Stellen am Rahmen! Als ich mir meinen Rahmen angeschaut habe fiel mir auf, dass es selbst mit dem 216 mm Dämpfer schon sehr eng zugeht!


----------



## Burkhard (12. November 2010)

... deshalb ja auf 218mm gekürzt!

Also wenn der Dämpfer ausgebaut ist: 

Die begrenzenden Stellen (am M / 17,5" Rahmen !!) sind im ausgefedertem Zustand der Anschlag des oberen Dämpferauges unter dem Oberrohr und die Kollision der rechten Kettenstrebe an der ISCG Aufnahme.

Die maximale Einfederung wird durch den Anschlag des oberen Querprofils der Kettenstreben am Rahmen-Sitzrohr begrenzt.
Aber selbst mit den 70mm Dämpfer-Hub (entsprechend mindestens 180mm FW da nur mit Körpergewicht gegen den Durchschlagschutz gedrückt) ist da mehr als genug Platz, ca. 40mm.

Hab leider keine Bilder gemacht, wenn's noch unklar ist: beim nächsten Mal wenn Dämpfer ausgebaut ist / ohne Feder!

Viel Spass beim Grübeln  .

PS: Mit dem RC4 läuft das Treky schon deutlich definiert, die Dämpfung ist aber wohl stark Temperaturabhängig, bei unter +10°C spürbar zäher....

Gruss Burkhard


----------



## herzogf (25. November 2010)

Sagt mal,
hat sich schon jemand den Unterrohrschutz (Aluminium Armor) besorgt, gibts den irgendwo zu kaufen?
Gruß
Flo


----------



## clemson (25. November 2010)

herzogf schrieb:


> Sagt mal,
> hat sich schon jemand den Unterrohrschutz (Aluminium Armor) besorgt, gibts den irgendwo zu kaufen?
> Gruß
> Flo



zu bestellen bei deinem Trek Händler, passen an Scratch und Session....


----------



## Bulldozer (25. November 2010)

Ich sehe dazu allerdings keine wirkliche Notwendigkeit, ausser man fährt häufig über Schotter- und Steinfelder. Der Scratch Rahmen ist da ziemlich robust und wenn ein Bisschen Lack absplittert ist, zumindest mir, egal.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (25. November 2010)

Etwas Cross-Folie tuts auch und sieht meiner meinung nach besser aus.


----------



## noco (25. November 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Ich sehe dazu allerdings keine wirkliche Notwendigkeit, ausser man fährt häufig über Schotter- und Steinfelder. Der Scratch Rahmen ist da ziemlich robust und wenn ein Bisschen Lack absplittert ist, zumindest mir, egal.



Yo, so schaut´s aus!
@clemson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herzogf (25. November 2010)

War für den nächsten Urlaub gedacht....
Wenn ich den Preis genannt bekomme werde ich es wahrscheinlich auch bleiben lassen ;-)


----------



## clemson (25. November 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Ich sehe dazu allerdings keine wirkliche Notwendigkeit, ausser man fährt häufig über Schotter- und Steinfelder. Der Scratch Rahmen ist da ziemlich robust und wenn ein Bisschen Lack absplittert ist, zumindest mir, egal.



aber es gibt ja genug leute die angst um ihren lack haben...warum auch immer man dann mountainbike fährt


----------



## huffdipuffdi (26. November 2010)

An meinen alten bikes, die nur einfarbig waren oder eloxiert, war so eine patina schon cool und musste sein. Doch bei den speziellen lackierungen passt's irgendwie nicht so. Zumal ja dann immer die Grundierung weiss leuchtet, wenns wenigstens alu-grau wär.


----------



## herzogf (26. November 2010)

clemson schrieb:


> aber es gibt ja genug leute die angst um ihren lack haben...warum auch immer man dann mountainbike fährt



Mir erschließt sich leider nicht der direkte Zusammenhang zwischen "Angst um den Lack" und Mountainbike fahren....
Es sei denn, man möchte unbedingt durch den Zustand des Rades auf das Können oder die Coolness des Fahrers schließen.

Wenn man, so wie ich, viel Geld für sein Bike ausgegeben hat und daran interessiert ist, dass es nicht nur eine oder zwei Saisonen hält, sein Bike also "lieb" hat, und es an anfälligen Stellen schützen möchte, dann sagt das meiner Meinung nach, wenig darüber aus warum auch immer man dann Mountainbike fährt. Gründe für's fahren wären: weil's Spaß macht, gesund ist, soziale Kontakte pflegt usw...
Klar ist ein Bike ein Sportgerät, ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, trotzdem, wenn man das Geld nicht locker sitzen hat, will man lange Spaß und vor allem Freude daran haben. Und darum geht's doch,oder?


----------



## Bulldozer (26. November 2010)

Der Rahmen hält auch ohne Lack zusammen  

Scherz bei Seite, muss letztendlich jeder selber für sich entscheiden wo man den Rahmen schützen möchte. 
clemson hat wohl eine ähnliche Einstellung wie ich --> Rip your bike! 
Und das schliesst Hegen und Pflegen ganz und gar nicht aus. Dies tue ich sogar nach fast jeder Fahrt, aber nur dort wo ich es als wirklich sinnvoll erachte, nämlich im Federungs- und Antriebsbereich.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (28. November 2010)

Mein täglich-brot bike. Alt, originallack und teilweise bis auf's alu abgescheuert. 
Es wird jeden Tag schöner.


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi, weiß jemand zufällig das Gewicht vom LRS des 2010 Scratch 7? Hab im Moment kaum Zeit, um den LRS mal zu wiegen und wollte mir zum Frühjahr hin ein neuen LRS aufbauen mit Hope Pro 2 und Syncros DS 32 Naben. Über die Speichen bin cih mir noch nicht sicher. Falls jemand Tipps hat, kann er sie gerne seinen Senf dazu beigeben.


----------



## woodmonkey (2. Dezember 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und es der Cousin Earl ist dann um die 2200g.


----------



## mani.r (2. Dezember 2010)

LR Vorne 1060gr
LR Hinten 1240gr

Beide zusamen 2300gr gewogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (2. Dezember 2010)

kann ich bestätigen 1056g / 1244g
der Senf zu den Speichen: Sapim Aero-Messerspeichen ...


----------



## huffdipuffdi (5. Dezember 2010)

Wollte diesen Monat einen Hope/ZTR Flow satz bestellen, jedoch finde ich immer wieder neue Laufradsätze die erscheinen. Von Easton (homepage) kommen einige interessante sachen. Ich glaube ich wart noch bis ins Frühjahr was da noch weiteres kommt.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (12. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir die Mühe gemacht den Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe zu ziehen, nicht zu empfehlen!
Der Bogen am hinteren ende wird recht gross, so dass man leicht an Ästen etc. hängen bleibt.


----------



## 2Pat (24. Dezember 2010)

weiß jemand hier vill. was für ein hinterbau das scratch 7 hat?
degressiv, linear oder progressiv


----------



## klana_radikala (25. Dezember 2010)

sollte wie beim session eine progression aufweisen


----------



## ProBike1990 (25. Dezember 2010)

Moin,hab mir endlich nen sratch 7er rahmen von 2010  gekauft den ich selber aufbauen möchte,dazu bräuchte ich ein paar infos 

wisst ihr welche hinterradnabe ich benötige? 
danke im vorraus

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (25. Dezember 2010)

Das scratch hat 142*12 mm und wird normalerweise mit einem Adapter für  135*12 mm ausgeliefert


----------



## FRbiker (25. Dezember 2010)

...den ich nicht benutzen würde, mach ne 142er Nabe rein!


----------



## Marki72 (26. Dezember 2010)

ProBike1990 schrieb:


> Moin,hab mir endlich nen sratch 7er rahmen von 2010  gekauft den ich selber aufbauen möchte,dazu bräuchte ich ein paar infos
> 
> wisst ihr welche hinterradnabe ich benötige?
> danke im vorraus
> ...



Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist und welche Rahmengröße Du genommen hast? Hab nämlich das gleiche vor!

Gruß Marki


----------



## Randon (29. Dezember 2010)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist und welche Rahmengröße Du genommen hast? Hab nämlich das gleiche vor!
> 
> Gruß Marki



Lies mal bitte den Thread rückwärts oder use the sufu, das größenthema wurde schon mindestens 3x erörtert.


----------



## Manfred_B... (2. Januar 2011)

Randon schrieb:


> Lies mal bitte den Thread rückwärts oder use the sufu, das größenthema wurde schon mindestens 3x erörtert.



.... und lass dich von den Trek - Größenangabe nicht gaga machen.
Kauf einfach das was von den Geometriedaten zu dir und dem gewünschten Einsatzzweck paßt!  

Hab mir selbst gerade erst ein Air 6 zugelegt - in XL. Bin 1,80 groß und hab das Bike über ebay (sozusagen blind) gekauft. Passt nach ersten Fahreindrücken und einigen kleineren Umbauten (Bremse Gustav M, leichtere Laufräder, Reverb, 60 er Vorbau und Demo Lenker) perfekt für Endurotouren und als Allrounder.

Warum Trek die Air - Version für 2011 nicht mehr anbieten ist mir eh schleierhaft. ... und dann jammern die wieder, weil die Remedy´s mit langen Gabeln zweckentfremdet werden.  

Gruß - Manfred


----------



## woodmonkey (2. Januar 2011)

Manfred_B... schrieb:


> Warum Trek die Air - Version für 2011 nicht mehr anbieten ist mir eh schleierhaft. ... und dann jammern die wieder, weil die Remedy´s mit langen Gabeln zweckentfremdet werden.
> 
> Gruß - Manfred



Aber das werden sie doch... 2 Varianten... mit 170mm hinten und 160mm vorne.


----------



## Manfred_B... (2. Januar 2011)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Aber das werden sie doch... 2 Varianten... mit 170mm hinten und 160mm vorne.



... ok - wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.  

Hab bisher immer nur die Bikes mit den Stahlfederdämpfern gesehen.

VG - Manfred


----------



## Sird77 (2. Januar 2011)

Fahre das 8er 2010 und bin Super zufrieden...
Geht klasse vorwärts und im DH eine Institution !
Den LRS werde ich im Frühjahr gg einen 1750 oder Deemax Ultimate tauschen.
Hatte mit dem Opium gespielt aber dann wegen des zu geringen Gewichtunterschiedes zu den Cousin Earl wieder verworfen...


----------



## FRbiker (3. Januar 2011)

Wie läuft denn die Hammerschmidt am Scratch.?. Gibt es da irgendwas bei der Montage zu beachten was spezifisch das Scratch betrifft oder läuft das alles reibungslos. Bin am überlegen zwecks  Anschaffung Hammerschmidt!!


----------



## Sird77 (3. Januar 2011)

brauchst halt die Distanzscheibe...sonst nix...
kinematik und Federwegs-Ansprechverhalten ändert sich null...
nicht also wie beim Giant wo ausdrücklich davon abgeraten wird eine Hs einzubauen...
Einmal Hs immer Hs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (3. Januar 2011)

ist die Distanzscheibe bei der HS dabei..


----------



## timtrail (3. Januar 2011)

Umbedingt ISCG planfräsen, auf die Kettenlänge achten wenn du Short Chage Schaltwerk fahren willst (der Hinterbau braucht viel Kette) und bei mir stand die H$ an einer etwas erhabenen Schweisnaht beim einfedern an.


----------



## FRbiker (3. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info.. ShortChage sollte auf jeden fall bleiben. Planfräsen würde ich aber nicht selber machen, da lass ich dann lieber jemanden rann der das schon mal gemacht hat. Ich denke mal du meinst die Schweißnaht an der Schwinge direkt beim Tretlager??
Wie ist das mit der Distanzscheibe gemeint? das Scratch hat doch schon ein sehr breites Tretlager..


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Januar 2011)




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Januar 2011)

sagt mal eure meinung zum Vorbau und Lenker...zu viel grün oder lieber schwarz??

P.S sorry für die Bildquali!!


----------



## Marki72 (4. Januar 2011)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> sagt mal eure meinung zum Vorbau und Lenker...zu viel grün oder lieber schwarz??
> 
> P.S sorry für die Bildquali!!


 
Schaut meiner Meinung nach absolut geil aus! Kompliment!
Hol morgen meins ab, bekomm nämlich das gleiche Bike! 
Wie bist Du mit der Totem zufrieden? Ist es eine SoloAir?
Was sind das für Felgen? Gewicht Felgen/Gesamt?
Du siehst ich kanns gar nicht erwarten dem Scratch auch meine eigene Note zu geben!

Viele Grüße aus Bayern
Marki


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Januar 2011)

Schau in meinem Profil da ist alles aufgelistet!!!
Aber kann nur sagen das Rad is mal sowas von Bombe..das wirst du Spaß mit haben..


----------



## Michael140 (4. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlecht! Hab schon schlimmeres gesehen ;0)


----------



## Bulldozer (4. Januar 2011)

@MSGhostrider77,

Dein Bike gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Nur die Joplin irritiert mich ein bisschen. Bist du zufrieden damit? War im Dezember noch beim Kollegen und Händler und da war an einem brandneuen Trek auch eine Joplin 4. Das Spiel war so was von grausam, einfach unakzeptabel. 


*Hier mein Scratch im Winterkleid*
Pneus: Nokian Freddies (kurze Spikes)
Pedalen: Bontrager Big Earl (16 lange Pins pro Seite) --> in den USA für 25$ angeboten gekriegt, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedos (4. Januar 2011)

@MSGhostrider77,

die Grüntöne machen sich sehr gut am Scratch 
Perfekt wäre es, wenn die Rottöne von der Joplin und den Hope Bremsen noch grün wären...

Aber das ist jetzt Mäkeln auf höchsten Niveau 


*
*


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (4. Januar 2011)

Die Joplin wird noch grün eloxiert das sind nur die ersatzt muttern!!!
Und Bitte Die Bremsen sind so wie sie sind perfekt;-)) (Limited edition)
Außerdem is das Rot ein sehr Geiler kontrast

@Bulldozer
keine Probleme mit der Joplin seitenspiel is bei der 4er auch ausgemerzt
aber das ausfahren wenn man am Sattel anhebt nervt wie sau) naja das is ja auch nur meine Touren Stütze!

P.S dein Bike ist sehr Nice aber bitte wieder Decals an die Gabel ;--)))


----------



## Bulldozer (5. Januar 2011)

Die Fox Aufkleber waren mir zu auffällig. Ich werde die Gabel wohl nackt belassen, es sei denn ich stosse mal auf was dezentes.


----------



## Padde (5. Januar 2011)

Hab an meinem schwarzgoldenen Scratch auch die weißen Decals von Gabel und Felgen entfernt... sieht vieeel besser aus, finde ich!


----------



## Bulldozer (5. Januar 2011)

Bei meinen Bontrager Felgen ist die Schrift leider nicht ein simpler Aufkleber, sonst hätte ich das auch entfernt.


----------



## rallleb (6. Januar 2011)

@Padde
wie groß bist du und welche schrittlänge haste?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
bin stolzer Besitzer eines Scratch 7 geworden! Kann mir jemand sagen ob man die Bontrager FR 4 Reifen einfach schlauchlos fahren kann. Es steht auf ja auf den Reifen tublessready drauf? Tubless Ventil und Milch rein, fertig oder muß man was beachten? z.B. Felgenband oder etc.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Gruß Marki


----------



## noco (6. Januar 2011)

Was sagt dein Händler?
Du brauchst ein spezielles Felgenband von Bontrager, dann passt´s!
Ob zusätzlich Milch, k.A.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## noco (6. Januar 2011)

Nach Alpe d´Huez


----------



## woodmonkey (6. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre die XR4 mit dem Felgenband von Bontrager und Milch....
... bisher keine Probleme...
Drücke so um die 1,8-1,6 bar...

Gruss


----------



## Padde (6. Januar 2011)

@ralleb: Ich bin 1,98 m, Schrittlänge circa. 100 cm.


----------



## Randon (6. Januar 2011)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Bei meinen Bontrager Felgen ist die Schrift leider nicht ein simpler Aufkleber, sonst hätte ich das auch entfernt.



Wenn du diese abbekommen willst, versuch es mal mit Nitro- oder Universalverdünner. Das ist meistens Siebdruckfarbe und diese Verdünner lösen das. Aber bitte erst an einer unauffälligen Stelle testen!!!!!!


----------



## Bulldozer (7. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, werde es mal anschauen. Irgendwie ist eben die ganze Felge wie mit einer Lackschicht oder so überzogen.


----------



## FRbiker (7. Januar 2011)

!!!!ganz wichtig!!!!
Kann mir einer Sagen was das Scratch Frame wiegt, (ohne Dämpfer)?
LG


----------



## Padde (7. Januar 2011)

Irgendjemand hier im Forum schrieb mal 3000 Gramm ohne Dämpfer... moment...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7863577


----------



## FRbiker (7. Januar 2011)

danke.. passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (9. Januar 2011)

Randon schrieb:


> Wenn du diese abbekommen willst, versuch es mal mit Nitro- oder Universalverdünner. Das ist meistens Siebdruckfarbe und diese Verdünner lösen das. Aber bitte erst an einer unauffälligen Stelle testen!!!!!!



Geschafft , allerdings hat es mich 2.5h und einige Nerven gekostet, aber das Ergebnis stimmt dafür. 
Mit den Muddy Marys und den PD-M647 wird es dann im Frühling schlichter, aber nicht zu schlicht ausschauen. Original war es mir nämlich zu wild.


----------



## FRbiker (9. Januar 2011)

Ich muss noch mal kurz zu Hammerschmidt am Scratch kommen.. 
Was brauche ich da für eine Distanzscheibe? und wozu (veilleicht damit die rechte Kurbelarm nicht mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert??) Und wo bekomme ich Sie her?


----------



## Sird77 (9. Januar 2011)

Sollte mitgeliefert werden...
mein Dealer hatte sie anfänglich vergessen, was bewirkte, das ich sehr schwer treten konnte und auch der "Leerlauf-Rücktritt" sehr schwer ging.
Denke die kann man von Truvativ bekommen...bzw dein Dealer...
Solltest aber wie unten die Kollegen bereits geschrieben haben evtl das Lager plan fräsen lassen..falls nötig !


----------



## ProBike1990 (10. Januar 2011)

moinsen,mein erstes bike was ich mir versuche selber zusammen zu bauen neigt sich endlich dem ende und dieser beschissene schnee auch 

jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen dämpfer für mein scratch 7.... nur welchen?! ich habe mich entschieden nen stahldämpfer zu kaufen,da ich schüler bin sowieso nen gebrauchten
am besten mit pro pedal funktion für uphill... (ich kenn mich noch nich ganz so gut aus...) 

ich verstehe nur leider nicht was ich für einen dämpfer kaufen soll,also das mit dem HUB und der einbaulänge,die beträgt ja 215/216 aber  das wars dann auch wieder mit meinen informationen... bitte da um hilfe,mein händler will das ich das bike vorbei bringe dann sagt ers mir,aber da ein kaufen funzt net,so viel kohle hab ich nich,will am liebesten nen dhx 4

bin dankbar für hilfe


----------



## Bulldozer (10. Januar 2011)

Gemäss Spezifikation sollte doch schon ein DHX 4 verbaut sein, wo ist der geblieben?
Dämpfer: 	Fox DHX 4.0, custom "gravity tuned"

Wenn du einen Standard DHX 4.0 kaufst, dann ist der eben nicht noch zusätzlich auf den Rahmen optimiert. Wie stark man das merkt, das ist allerdings wiederum eine andere Frage. 

Oder du nimmst einen VAN RC vom 2011. Pro Predal oder andere Plattform brauchst du eigentlich nicht, der Hinterbau ist im Sitzen schon so sehr neutral und im Stehen, mit etwas LSC, was du für Downhill so oder so brauchst, ist das Wippen im Stehen auch erträglich. 

Fox ist halt generell sehr teure im Aftermarket Bereich, entsprechend könnte dich ein guter, und ich meine wirklich ein guter, Händler über andere Hersteller beraten. Coil ist ja eh überall linear, also passt das schon mal zum Hinterbau, dann braucht der Dämpfer nur noch ne gute Zug- und eine vernünftige Druckstufendämpfung (optional verstellbar).


----------



## ProBike1990 (10. Januar 2011)

danke für die antwort. 
ich habe den rahmen ohne dämpfer gekauft,wusste vorher net das es aufwendig ist einen neuen zu besorgen.

ich dachte für uphill wäre pro pedal eine gute "investition".. 

was is denn zug- und druckstufendämpfung genau? sorry ich weiß das net genau..


----------



## Randon (10. Januar 2011)

ich hab das 8er scratch mit dem fox dhx4 air dämpfer und der zuschaltbaren plattform. kannste knicken, vollkommen nutzlos. im sitzen merkt man es kaum und wenn du in den wiegetritt gehst, dann pumpst du die ganze energie in den dämpfer - egal ob offen oder geschlossen. ist eben der kompromiss beim scratch, dafür ist es bergab eine institution.

und mal ehrlich, für wirkliche uphillraces hat man doch noch ein hardtail...


----------



## Bulldozer (11. Januar 2011)

@ProBike1990,

Schick mir mal ne Mail und ich werde dir eigens erstellte Unterlagen über Bikesetup zustellen, die dir allenfalls weiterhelfen könnten.

Gruss,
BD


----------



## woodmonkey (11. Januar 2011)

und hier noch was Trek sagt:

http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/2010/suspension/scratch.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nnguitar (12. Januar 2011)

Unterschiede Scratch 9 von 2010 und 2011?
Gibts da welche in der Geometrie des rahmens oder ist da nur die Ausstattung anders?

Man könnte ja:
Sich ein 2010er model kaufen, 
Sattelstütze gegen eine simple tauschen, den Umwerfer und das 2.Kb demontieren,
Ne andere Kettenführung dran, dann noch die neue Fox mit 180mm 
und schon hat man ein 2011er Modell mit dem Luxus eines Kashima Coatings.
Ach ja, den Rahmenschutz noch extra kaufen und "drankabelbindern".

Ok, der "super getunete" Dämpfer, aber mal erlich, wie viel wird man davon wirklich merken?

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Bulldozer (13. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen vom 2011 ist identisch mit dem 2010er, es ist mir zumindest nichts anderes bekannt. 

Ein 9er von 2010 umzurüsten ist ohne weiteres möglich, ob sich das allerdings finanziell lohnt? 

Dämpfer:
Im Interview meinte der Trek Federungsexperte, dass beim Dämpfer die Druckstufen und das Boost Valve nochmals leicht verändert wurden, siehe hier. Stahlfederdämpfer geben aufgrund ihrer Linearität bei mittleren Schlägen nunmal weniger FW frei als viele Luftdämpfer, damit kann ich auch leben. Wie gut spürbar also FR Tuned zum alten Gravity Tuned ist, müsste man selbst spüren. Ich finde zumindest bei meinem Gravity Tuned nichts störendes. 

Gabel:
Wenn du dann unbedingt Kashima willst, dann kannst du auch ein 2011er kaufen, die originale Gabel verhöckern und eine Aftermarket VAN mit Kashima kaufen.


----------



## Sird77 (14. Januar 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Es freut uns dass Sie mit Ihrem Scratch Spass haben.
Der Rahmen des Scratch ist nicht als Frameset erhältlich. Nur als Komplettrad.

Vom Rahmen sind die 2010 er und 2011er Modelle identisch geblieben.

Eventuell sieht ihr Händler xxx ja eine Möglichkeit.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Trek Team

xxx
Customer Service Germany

D/CH/AT
TREK Fahrrad GmbH

Stettbachstrasse 2

CH-8600 Dübendorf
www.trekbikes.com
www.bontrager.com
www.diamantrad.com


Jop Rahmen sind wohl gleich laut TREK


----------



## herzogf (16. Januar 2011)

Hat zufällig einer von euch den 50mm ELITE X4 von Thomson an seinem Scratch montiert? 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...TE-X4-Vorbau-1-1-8-50mm-0-schwarz-31-8mm.html

Erfahrungsbericht?! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Caboose (16. Januar 2011)

Ja ich hab einen montiert! Super geiler vorbau, für mich der beste den ich je hatte, hab ihn auch an meinem turner dhr dw verbaut  kann ihn nur empfehlen. Hab allerdings die stahlschrauben durch Titan ersetzt


----------



## herzogf (17. Januar 2011)

Hört sich gut an. Danke! 
Kannst du mir bitte noch sagen, wieviel mm an Gabelschaftlänge er benötigt. Ich hatte bis jetzt einen Spank Spike nebst einem Spacer von 10mm montiert und weiss nicht, ob ich da jetzt noch genügend Raum für den X4 übrig habe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (18. Januar 2011)

Hier das Rad für die neue Saison von meinem Freund Alex. 
Ich finds richtig gut
Gewicht: 14,7kg


----------



## Caboose (19. Januar 2011)

@herzogf er benötigt ziemlich genau 40mm vom gabelschaft! habs grad bei meinem turner nachgemessen weil mein scratch hab ich heute im geschäft gelassen...


----------



## herzogf (19. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank! Leider wird das sehr knapp 
Ich mach mal ein Bild wenn's klappt....


----------



## Caboose (19. Januar 2011)

Übrigens sehr schönes scratch


----------



## Bulldozer (19. Januar 2011)

@Helium,

Verbaute Komponenten, soweit ich das auf dem kleinen Bild erkennen konnte, scheinen stimmig zu sein. 
Das Cockpit liegt aber ziemlich tief, erinnert mich eher an XC als Enduro. Und das scheint ja wohl so zu bleiben, denn der Sattel ist wegen der Reverb so hoch und der Gabelschaft ist schon gekürzt. Oder kommt da noch ein anderer Lenker dran?
Zugverlegung und -längen könnte man auch noch etwas optimieren. Zugegeben, Trek hatte auch nicht gerade viel Gedanken gemacht, als sie die Positionen der Montageösen verteilten.

Wünsche auf jeden Fall deinem Freund Alex viel Spass damit


----------



## MEGA (20. Januar 2011)

Sehr geiles Scratch! Meines ist recht ähnlich aufgebaut. Allerdings mit noch leichteren NoTubes ZTR Flow Felgen auf Hope Pro II.  


Zur Fronthöhe kann ich nur sagen ! Je niedriger die Front umso mehr Druck am Vorderrad beim Bergauffahren und vor allem mehr Grip am Vorderrad beim Downhill. 

Mein Session baut vorne übrigens genauso hoch wie mein Scratch. Die Lyric baut leider mit den 170mm fast genauso hoch wie die Boxxer mit 200. Mit niedrigem Steuersatz, Directmount und Flatbar komm ich sogar knapp drunter...


----------



## benda (22. Januar 2011)

weiss jemand ob ein dhx air 5 (ab 2009) in ein 2010 scratch Größe S (15.5) passt?


----------



## timtrail (22. Januar 2011)

wieso nicht? Sollte halt 8,5" EBL ham


----------



## benda (22. Januar 2011)

war mir nicht sicher ob das wegen dem ausgleichsbehälter am oberrohr passt. beim 09er remedy gabs da probleme.


----------



## timtrail (22. Januar 2011)

Der DHX3 ist ja serienmäßig im Teuren Modell, sollte also gehn ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (23. Januar 2011)

MEGA schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Scratch! Meines ist recht ähnlich aufgebaut. Allerdings mit noch leichteren NoTubes ZTR Flow Felgen auf Hope Pro II.
> 
> 
> Zur Fronthöhe kann ich nur sagen ! Je niedriger die Front umso mehr Druck am Vorderrad beim Bergauffahren und vor allem mehr Grip am Vorderrad beim Downhill.
> ...



Hallo! 
Bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Scratch 7, 2010. Wollte jetzt auf Totem oder 170er Lyric Solo AIR umbauen. Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wie sich das ganze mit Einbauhöhen verhält und damit die Geo verändert?
Du hast ja erwähnt das die Lyric so hoch baut wie die Boxxer oder hast Du das mit der Boxxer nur aufs Session bezogen?

Viele Grüße und Dank
Marki


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (23. Januar 2011)

@Marki
Bau die Totem ein,hat die gleiche einbauhöhe wie die Van36
fährt sich genauso wie Orginal.Nur 10 mal Steifer!!!


----------



## farmersdaughter (23. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Weiß zufällig jemand, was der original Bontrager Rhythm Sattel wiegt?

Danke!


----------



## Padde (23. Januar 2011)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Weiß zufällig jemand, was der original Bontrager Rhythm Sattel wiegt?
> 
> Danke!



Yo, ca. 250 Gramm.


----------



## benda (25. Januar 2011)

weiss jemand wieviel bremsleitungslänge man ca vorne und hinten bei einem 15.5er scratch rahmen braucht? Lenker so um die 720mm


----------



## nnguitar (25. Januar 2011)

Ich muss es einfach loÃwerden:
Ich hab mir endlich ein Scratch gekauft!!!
Ein 2010er 9er, das wollt ich spÃ¤testens seit der Testfahrt aufm Freeridefestival Hinterglem haben. 
Wer auch eines will sollte sich beeilen es gibt fast keine mehr und die kosten ja "nur" 2700â¬
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...005091&sidDEMOSHOP=rkjuk1su47mtfkku0lb0bl0i91
Ã¼brigens: nach extra nachfrage werden die 2010er Modelle auch versendet!

Ich werde es leider erst am lezten Februarwochenende sehen weil ich es dann erst abholen kann. 

Danke fÃ¼r eure Aufmerkasamkeit und

ICH HAB SOOO BOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmersdaughter (26. Januar 2011)

Willkommen im Club!

Hab mir meins schon zu Weihnachten in der Corner abgeholt. 
Bei dem Preis kann man nicht widerstehen, gell?


----------



## Padde (26. Januar 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## fuzzball (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo darf ich Fragen wie sich die 180er Talas im Scratch Air fährt? Für alle Eindrücke/Erfahrungen bin nich dankar 


huffdipuffdi schrieb:


>



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (28. Januar 2011)

also bei funcorner werden die 9er langsam knapp! kumpel hat sich da auch eins geholt! 
falls jemand "günstig" an ein 2011er kommen will, wäre das hier glaub ne gute gelegenheit 
http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=532&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=531&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1625


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auch im Club. Habe mir ein 6er Air gegönnt und nen DHX Air nachbestellt. Hier war doch schon jemand mit nem DHX Air. Passt jetzt das Setup?

Hat jemand die Lyrik Air schon auf MiCo umgebaut?

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. Januar 2011)

also dhx air abstimen is glaub ziemlich geschmacksache, aber fürn anfang kannst Dich ja mal an den angaben von Trek orientieren, weil im scratch 8 air war der ja drin. http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/2010/suspension/scratch.pdf
und die lyrik umbauen is kein Ding. Du musst nur in der Partslist http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2011%20RockShox%20SPC_Rev%20B.pdf schauen, was bei Dir drin is und dann wahrscheinlich, da du glaub ne Moco hast, die 2010er dualflow zugstufe und die MiCo reinbauen. is bei rockshox gabeln echt sehr benutzerfreundlich. genaueres findest im Secrets of mission control thread.

gruß


----------



## nnguitar (29. Januar 2011)

http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/2010/suspension/scratch.pdf

seltsamerweise hat der link nicht funktioniert.
Hier nochmal


----------



## benda (1. Februar 2011)

hat jemand ahnung ob 175mm schaftlänge für ein 15.5 (S) scratch ausreichen? 
Vielleicht mit einem Steuersatz der wenig Gabelschaftlänge benötigt?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (1. Februar 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hallo darf ich Fragen wie sich die 180er Talas im Scratch Air fährt? Für alle Eindrücke/Erfahrungen bin nich dankar
> 
> 
> danke


 
Nach etwas einfahrzeit TOP! Geometrie ist jetzt perfekt, weiss nicht wie die eine 160er Gabel einbauen können. Abstimmung wie immer einfach und effektiv. Einzig das talas schafft nur ca. 2.5-3cm. 
Sie spricht schon gut an, hoffe aber dass sie mit der zeit noch etwas feinfühliger wird. Wozu sonst Kashima?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (2. Februar 2011)

als Verkaufsargument ;-)


----------



## Marciman (2. Februar 2011)

@alle
ich will mir ein Scratch kaufen. Jedoch hat kein Händler in meiner Nähe ein Scratch im Laden stehen. Somit kann ich für mich nicht ermitteln, welche die richtige Rahmengröße für mich wäre.
Ich bin 1,88m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86-88cm mit Schuhwerk.
Ich habe mir vor 2009 ein Cube Fritzz 20" gekauft. Dieses war mir zu wenig verspielt und habe mir später einen 18" Rahmen gekauft und umgebaut.
Jetzt will ich mir einen richtigen Freerider kaufen. Könnt ihr mir helfen oder eure Erfahrungen mir mitteilen? Danke!


----------



## farmersdaughter (2. Februar 2011)

Moin

bin 184 cm bei 89er Schrittlänge und fahre L 19,5" (17,5 virtuell).
Mache auch Touren. Ich finds super so, schön kompakt und spaßig im Downhill. 
Das Oberrohr ist beim Scratch aber doch auffällig kurz, weswegen ich dir leider raten muss, auch mal ein XL probiert zu haben.

Sag uns doch mal, wo du wohnst. Vielleicht kannste ja mal bei irgendwem aufsitzen.
Inna Scratch-Familie haben sich doch alle lieb


----------



## herzogf (2. Februar 2011)

benda schrieb:


> hat jemand ahnung ob 175mm schaftlänge für ein 15.5 (S) scratch ausreichen?
> Vielleicht mit einem Steuersatz der wenig Gabelschaftlänge benötigt?



An welchen Steursatz hast du denn da gedacht? Gibt es denn da noch was flacheres als den von Werk verbauten?


----------



## benda (2. Februar 2011)

herzogf schrieb:


> An welchen Steursatz hast du denn da gedacht? Gibt es denn da noch was flacheres als den von Werk verbauten?



Keine Ahnung. Hast du eine Empfehlung?
Habe nur den Rahmen, ohne Steuersatz gekauft.
Den vom Werk verbauten gibt es so scheinbar garnicht zu kaufen.


----------



## herzogf (2. Februar 2011)

benda schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Hast du eine Empfehlung?
> Habe nur den Rahmen, ohne Steuersatz gekauft.
> Den vom Werk verbauten gibt es so scheinbar garnicht zu kaufen.



Ich dachte eigentlich, dass du da eine gute Idee hast. Ich habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem. Hatte bis jetzt den Spank Spike Vorbau nebst 10mm Spacer montiert. Jetzt würde ich gerne auf den X4 Elite von Thompson wechseln, leider ist das Schaftrohr meiner Fox zu kurz. Mir fehlen für eine wirklich vertrauenswürdige Befestigung 6mm an Schaftrohr. Ein neues Schaftrohr einpressen ist auch nicht so einfach. Fox wechselt da nämlich direkt noch die Standrohreinheit mit aus und der Spaß kostet dann 300 Euro aufwärts.....

Werde wohl weiter den Spank Spike fahren......der sollte auch bei dir noch passen. Kannst ja mal gucken. Einen flach bauenderen Steuersatz als den FSA bzw. Cane Creek hab ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden.....aber vielleicht hat ja die Gemeinde eine Idee?!?


----------



## benda (2. Februar 2011)

welche rahmengröße hast du denn und wielang ist der schaft deiner fox?


----------



## herzogf (2. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ein 17,5" und noch genau 17,2cm Schaftlänge.


----------



## clemson (3. Februar 2011)

benda schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Hast du eine Empfehlung?
> Habe nur den Rahmen, ohne Steuersatz gekauft.
> Den vom Werk verbauten gibt es so scheinbar garnicht zu kaufen.



http://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder

Top Headset:

SHIS:ZS44 - 1-1/8" ZeroStack (ZS) Threadless


Bottom Headset:

SHIS:ZS56/40 - 1.5" ZeroStack (ZS)


----------



## Marciman (3. Februar 2011)

@ *farmersdaughter*

...das alleine ist schon ein Kaufgrund! 

Ich wohne bei Bonn. Ich denke auch, dass das L (19,5") für mich interessant wäre, wenn nicht überall auftauchen würde: "Das Oberrohr ist beim Scratch aber doch auffällig kurz". Das liest man überall. Deswegen auch die Frage ans Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin ca 1.85 und fahre auch L... Wobei ich es von der oberrohrlänge recht gut finde, klar man merkt das es "short" ist. Aber ich mag es wenns verspielter ist  ich glaub user padde fährt XL bei körpergrösse 1.98m... 
Von daher denke ich das du mit L sicher glücklich wirst


----------



## Padde (3. Februar 2011)

Yepp. Ich fahr XL bei 198.
Wenn Du es verspielt magst, wird L sicher passen. Mein Bruder fährt mit 1.88 auch L.

Aber entweder Du sitzt irgendwo Probe oder hast Bock auf den leichten Nervenkitzel beim Blindkauf. 
(So habe ich es gemacht und Glück gehabt *g*)


----------



## herzogf (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 1,86m und fahre auch ein L. Passt!


----------



## Playlife8 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 1,81 und fahre das Scratch und mein Session jeweils in Grösse L, finde es gerade recht so aber wenn ich größer wäre dann würde es mir definitiv zu klein werden, das Session ist da schon wesentlich "geräumiger".


----------



## fuzzball (3. Februar 2011)

unnötige Frage


----------



## ufsf64 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi, hab mir auch bei fun-corner ein Scratch Air 6 gekauft und krieg seit 4 Wochen das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht! Wollt mir eigentlich ein Canyon Torque Trailflow kaufen, aber bei den Preisen konnt ich nicht wiederstehen, Die letzten Tage erkältungsbedingt Flachliegend, hab mal das Forum durchgeackert was sehr hilfreich war, meinen nächsten Laufradsatz hab ich schon so ziemlich im Kopf, wobei, wenn jemand nen Tip hat bezüglich blauer, nicht zu schwerer Felgen.
Dankbar wär ich auch wenn einer was zu E.13 Heim2 Kettenführung in verbindung mit der SLX-Kurbel berichten könnte.
Ride On


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,

noch einer im Club. Braucht's denn ne Kettenführung? Bis jetzt vermiss ich keine. OK, erst dreimal gefahren...

Aber morgen bestimmt wieder.

Viel Spass mit dem Bike

LarsLipp


----------



## nnguitar (5. Februar 2011)

als laufradsatz kann ich nur ne Hope Pro II mit Supra D oder Supra 32 Felgen empfehlen.
Fahre selber einen mit supra D und der ist unzerstörbar und echt leicht.
Wenn ich mal wieder heim komm werd ich ihn mal wiegen und ein Foto reinstellen.

(zur "unzerstörbarkeit": ich hab zwar ne delle drin aber da war der einschlag so zach dass jedes andere Laufrad mit mehr gewicht auch einen abbekommen hätte)


----------



## ufsf64 (6. Februar 2011)

@LarsLipp Also ich find das ne Kettenführung da dran gehört, allein schon, weil ich sonst jede Woche die Kettenstrebe neu lackieren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (6. Februar 2011)

Hi zusammen,

hab seit geraumer zeit n scratch 7er von 2010. Bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden, schön den lack m²-weise mit steinschlagfolie beklebt und schon paar ma unterwegs gewesen.
Mit der rahmengröße hab ich keine probleme bin 1,80 80cm schritt und hab mir das Rad in M geholt. Einzigste was ich verändert hab war ne andere Sattelstütze.. ansonsten tip top das gerät.
Wollt nur mal fragen gibts an dem Bike Kinderkrankheiten? Also schrauben, Lager etc. auf die man besonders achten sollte?

Grüße moe


----------



## nnguitar (6. Februar 2011)

jez muss ich das mal fragen:

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen die CrankBrothers Sattelstütze die bei den 2010er Modellen verbaut ist?


----------



## noco (6. Februar 2011)

Mach mal richtige Fettpackung in den Steuersatz, schadet keinem Bike!
Ab und zu mal alle Schrauben kontrollieren, dabei Drehmoment der Alu Fahrwerkschrauben beachten.
Aber hat ja sicher dein Händler schon alles gemacht denk ich mal...
Kinderkrankheiten sind mir keine bekannt!
Viel Spass!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Bashorbadger (6. Februar 2011)

Hi, 
das klingt ja schon mal viel versprechend  
die sattelstütze hab ich getauscht weil ich auch den sattel getauscht hab  und ich wollten meinen alten sattel net ummontieren  deswegen aus dem alten bike raus.. und ab ins neue 

grüße moe


----------



## Locke1976 (7. Februar 2011)

Canyon Torque Vertridge vs. Trek Scratch Air 9

ich will mir ein 180er Bike kaufen. Jedoch gibt es für mich eine schwere Entscheidung. Das Canyon gibt es für 3700 mit 180er Fox, Fox DHX, komplette XTR Gruppe bei 13,3kg, hingegen das Scratch 1300 mehr verlangt mit 15,3kg, aber dafür auch geiler aussieht. Wären meine Taschen prall gefüllt, würde ich mir das Scratch kaufen und einer Abspeckkur unterziehen. Leider sind sie es nicht.
Habt ihr Fahreindrücke von beiden? Ähnliche Erfahrungen/Probleme? Anregungen? Schlechte Erfahrung mit einem der beiden?

Im Fun Corner gibt es kein Scratch in XL mehr, der Preis wäre ein Traum gewesen.


----------



## timtrail (7. Februar 2011)

<Anregung> Die 13,3 Kg würde ich erstmal nicht glauben ;-) </Anregung>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke1976 (7. Februar 2011)

timtrail schrieb:


> <Anregung> Die 13,3 Kg würde ich erstmal nicht glauben ;-) </Anregung>



Scheint leider zu stimmen, weil es auch in einer Zeitschrift gemessen wurde mit 13,4kg


----------



## Toolpusher69 (7. Februar 2011)

Locke1976 schrieb:


> Scheint leider zu stimmen, weil es auch in einer Zeitschrift gemessen wurde mit 13,4kg



Shit, 100gr. wie kann die bloß kompensieren .  Locke.


----------



## Locke1976 (7. Februar 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Shit, 100gr. wie kann die bloß kompensieren .  Locke.


 
Schon klar, nein um knapp 2kg bei 1300Euro Mehrkosten


----------



## timtrail (8. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte damit keine Diskusion um die Propaganda angaben der Herstelle lostreten, eher darum ob die 13,3 kg sinvoll verteilt sind. Mit angemessenen Reifen sinds schon 14,3 kg ;-)


----------



## Locke1976 (8. Februar 2011)

timtrail schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit keine Diskusion um die Propaganda angaben der Herstelle lostreten, eher darum ob die 13,3 kg sinvoll verteilt sind. Mit angemessenen Reifen sinds schon 14,3 kg ;-)



Danke, solche Angaben brauche ich. Für mich ist der Preisunterschied der schmerzende Faktor. 
Jedoch wenn die Komponenten wenig sinnig sind am Canyon und das Trek viel stabiler ist, kann es die Mehrkosten, wie auch das Mehrgewicht sinnvoll erscheinen lassen. Und mir die Entscheidung erleichtern. Danke!


----------



## Locke1976 (8. Februar 2011)

Canyon Torque Vertridge vs. Trek Scratch Air 9

Am liebsten wäre mir jemand, der beide gefahren und seine Erfahrung schreiben kann.


----------



## ufsf64 (8. Februar 2011)

Am liebsten wäre mir jemand, der beide gefahren und seine Erfahrung schreiben kann.[/quote]
Ich hab selbst ein Air 6 und bin letztes Wochenende das Torque Alpinist von nem Freund auf unserem local Track gefahren. Das sind beides gute Räder, das Torque ist halt länger als das Scratch u. für mich etwas mehr Enduro, das Scratchist trotz weniger Federweg einfach noch ein Tick spassiger bergab. Wenn Du auf viel Airtime und Style stehst, bist Du beim Scratch richtig, wenn Du dir deine Höhenmeter selbst erstrampelst, ist das Torque das bessere Rad. Andere Reifen brauchst Du eh für beide!
Ride On


----------



## benda (8. Februar 2011)

was muss denn für eine sattelstütze in das scratch rein? 31,6mm oder 31,8 mm?

ach schon gefunden: 31,6 mm


----------



## Caboose (9. Februar 2011)

bin das torque zwar nie gefahren aber mein scratch würd ich nicht mehr hergeben, ein bike für (fast) alles!


----------



## Caboose (9. Februar 2011)

weiss nicht ob ich mir für mein scratch noch ne Marzocchi 66 RC3 Ti 2011 gönnen soll, weil es ist mehr so der "will haben" effekt... hab die grosse schwester (888 RC3 Ti 2010) im turner und ich liebe diese gabel! obwohl die lyrik ist auch der hammer, auch vom gewicht her... hmmmmmmm
hat jemand scho erfahrungen gemacht mit der 66 2010?
dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (9. Februar 2011)

hier mal mein winter update


----------



## Caboose (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## Caboose (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## noco (9. Februar 2011)

Caboose schrieb:


> weiss nicht ob ich mir für mein scratch noch ne Marzocchi 66 RC3 Ti 2011 gönnen soll, weil es ist mehr so der "will haben" effekt... hab die grosse schwester (888 RC3 Ti 2010) im turner und ich liebe diese gabel! obwohl die lyrik ist auch der hammer, auch vom gewicht her... hmmmmmmm
> hat jemand scho erfahrungen gemacht mit der 66 2010?
> dank im voraus



Hab sie jetzt fast 1 Jahr drin und kann nur sagen: 
Fahr mit meinem Scratch fast nur bergab und für mich gibt´s keine bessere Gabel dafür als diese - bin nach wie vor begeistert von ihr.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## farmersdaughter (9. Februar 2011)

Hey Bernd,

hab mal in deinen Fotos rumgeschielt. Sieht ja echt  aus mit der 66er!
Leidet die Tourentauglichkeit sehr darunter oder würdest Du sogar so weit gehen und sagen: geht gar nicht mehr?

Hast Du das Bike mal gewogen mit der Zocchi drin?

Danke!


An alle:


Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welche Gabel es denn werden soll!

Lyrik 170mm, Fox 36er, Marzocchi ti 55 oder sogar 66er?

Wer hat noch andere Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke an alle!


----------



## Freeerider81 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre zwar kein Scratch (nur meine Freundin), aber ich bin die 66er RC3 Ti von 2010 gefahren und fahre jetzt eine Lyrik 170 Solo Air.
Es ist schon ein Unterschied zu erkennen. Die 66er ist einiges softer in der Dämpfung, aber deshalb nicht besser, sondern anders! Die Lyrik ist direkter und ich hab das Gefühl mehr Rückmeldung vom Untergrund zu bekommen. 
Ich hab bei der 66er maximal 165mm genutzt, außer es ging etwas richtig schief! Bei den Zochis muss man etwas mit der Ölmenge spielen, bis sie für einen passen. Darüber lässt sich nämlich recht gut die Endprogression einstellen, was aber ein echtes Gefummel ist!!!
Die 66er steht noch im Regal, für das Scratch meiner Freundin, wenn es in den Park geht.
Der Hauptgrund bei mir auf die Lyrik umzusteigen war, das mein neues Bike nur noch 160mm hat und da passt die 66er nicht so gut dazu. Außerdem ist auch ca ein halbes Kilo Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den Gabeln!
Ein großer Vorteil der RockShox-Gabeln ist, dass man alles selber warten und reparieren kann. Bei MZ bekommt man oft nicht die Teile, da sie immer zu Cosmic muss.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen!
Viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung!


----------



## slawo (10. Februar 2011)

Bin nun auch bei euch im Club  Fun-Corner Toppreis sei dank^^


----------



## fuzzball (10. Februar 2011)

falls es jemanden interessiert, hab gestern mal den Rahmen nachgewogen.*Rahmen Scratch 2010 Größe M* 




(und heute in der Firma auf einer anderen Waage bestätigt)


----------



## noco (10. Februar 2011)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> Hey Bernd,
> 
> hab mal in deinen Fotos rumgeschielt. Sieht ja echt  aus mit der 66er!
> Leidet die Tourentauglichkeit sehr darunter oder würdest Du sogar so weit gehen und sagen: geht gar nicht mehr?
> ...



@farmersdaughter

Gewicht ist um 17kg - kommt auf die Reifen an.
Also klassische Touren machen mit *meinem* Scratch nicht wirklich Spass, 
am ehesten halt rauffahren soweit es geht und dann schieben u. tragen.
Das Limit dabei ist sicher nicht die Gabel oder das Bike an sich,
sondern die eigene Kondition...ich will mir ja meine Körner für`s Runterfahren sparen!
Für die Hausrunde auf den Isartrails ist es ok, wenn auch ein bisschen "overkill".
Ich nehm es vor allem für längere Alpenabfahrten, Bikeparks und ab und zu mal DH Marathons.
Spätestens seit mir die Marzocchi mal in Saalbach das Leben gerettet hat  als ich stumpf in einen Gegenhang eingebombt bin,
ist sie für mich die 1. Wahl! 

In diesem Sinne,
viel Spass,

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. Februar 2011)

Hi,

wie: das Scratch taugt nicht für Touren? Was sind denn für dich klassische Touren. Ich bin jetzt mit dem Umbau auf DHX Air und besseren Reifen sehr gut Bergauf unterwegs. Wir fahren hier so 30 KM mit 800hm. Das ist für mich ne klassische Tour. Und es geht besser Bergauf, als mein Kona Dawg, das war noch eher werer und ist je aus heutiger Sicht All-Mountain. ("nur" 130 mm). Ich glaub keiner will hier nen Marathon fahren....

Rahmengewicht ist ja auch soweit OK, ein 301 Rahmen ist nur 600g leichter...

Im Park war ich noch nicht....

Das Radl macht für mich (denke ich) alles mit. Für mich war aber der sehr gute Preis für das 6er ausschlaggebend.

"Leider" ist nach dem DHX Umbau die Gabel gefühlsmäßig  schlechter als der Hinterbau, aber das lässt sich bestimmt auch lösen... Das Rad / Rahmen hat also noch Potential.

Jetzt hoff ich auf trockenes Wetter fürs Wochenende, dann geht es in den Wald.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## noco (11. Februar 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie: das Scratch taugt nicht für Touren?





> Also klassische Touren machen mit* meinem* Scratch nicht wirklich Spass,


----------



## woodmonkey (11. Februar 2011)

Hi,

das Scratch Coil ist, nach meiner Meinung, voll tourentauglich (160/170mm mit Bontrager XR4). Mit ein bisschen Schmackes kannst du deine 70km mit ca. 1500hm fahren. Bist zwar am Ende nicht mehr der schnellste bergauf, aber wer will das schon .

Ich fahre meine Scratch zur Zeit min. 2 mal die Woche zwischen 30-40km bei unseren Feierabendrunden und ich hab keine grossen Probleme mit den Jungs (Hardtail bis Fully) mitzukommen wenn wir normalschnell fahren. Wenn ich demnächst wieder auf mein Tourenfully umsteige geht's Rund  . Wochenends bin ich dann mit der selben Kombi bei uns auf der Downhillstrecke unterwegs, passt auch.

Die einzige Option die ich mir überlege ist ne 180 vorne, da die 160 doch schnell an ihre Grenzen auf der Downhillstrecke kommt (ruppiger Untergrund). Dann wird es aber nichts mehr mit den ganz langen Touren, mal schaun.


----------



## TEAM ST (11. Februar 2011)

hallo leute, ich hab mal ne frage zum scratch air 6 2010.
welche kettenführung kann da montiert werden und was benötige ich alles ?
2 frage: ist die 160er lyrik so gut wie die 2010er 170er ?
Ich bin die 170er auf meinem altem noton gefahren, und die gabel ist nen traum. ist die 160er genau so straf und lässt sich auch während der fahrt hart/weich stellen an der einstellschraube oben rechts ?

danke euch !


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Februar 2011)

noco schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich find schon das ein Rad nach einer normalen Tour so aussieht
> :
> ...


----------



## farmersdaughter (11. Februar 2011)

Was ja beim sinnvollen Teilnehmen an Forenkonversationen immer hilfreich ist, ist das aufmerksame Verfolgen der zuvor verfassten Beiträge. 
Ich meine lesen zu können, dass der gute Bernd nach Anfrage eines Forenmitgliedes über Erfahrungen einer Marzocchi 66 (!) ti in einem Trek Scratch, von eben einem solchen Umbau freundlicherweise Bericht erstattet. Weitere Hinweise über das ungefähre Gewicht von nun ca 17 kg des Kettenfahrzeugs, sowie eine zu erwartende Veränderung des Lenkwinkels durch die veränderte Einbauhöhe, sollten dem geneigten Forenuser zu der verständnisvollen Erkenntnis bringen, dass die von uns allen wohl geschätzte Tourentauglichkeit unseres geliebten Scratches bei einem derartigen Umbau einer gewissen Einschränkung unterzogen wird. 

Sorry Bernd, das jetzt alle denken, du wärest nicht in der Lage Touren zu fahren. Danke für deine Meinung und auch für Freeerider81's Erfahrungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (11. Februar 2011)

Merci - stand am Ende unversehens mit dem Rücken an der Wand und musste mich auf einmal verteidigen u. rechtfertigen - zumindest kam´s mir langsam so vor...haha!
Aber jetzt ist ja alles wieder gut! 

Happy Trails,
bis zum nächsten mal wieder,
Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## Hans (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

bin zufällig auf ein paar Bilder des Scratch gestoßen, dann das Gewicht des Rahmens  - eigentlich perfekt für ein leichtes Enduro mit 13,5 kg. Ich glaub ich storniere meine Canyon Strive Bestellung 

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum Scratch:
für meine 1,74 m und 79 cm Schrittlänge sollte ein 17,5" passen, oder ?
welche Dämpferlänge/Hub ist verbaut?

Danke

Hans


----------



## fukz (12. Februar 2011)

Servus, 
weiß jemand hier zufällig was es für andere Optionen als X-12 Steckachse hinten gibt? Außer der spezial RS Maxle und der Orginal Trek Achse?
Gibts den Dt Swiss RWS Thru Bolt in der benötigten Länge oder bin ich durch die 192x12mm einfach auf die beiden Optionen limitiert?
Maxle kommt leider nicht in Frage wegen der konischen Bauweise, gibt wohl doch recht viele Probleme mit der Achse von der Hope Pro2 Nabe, das will ich nicht versuchen.

Grüße


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,

so: mit der Tourentauglichkeit hab ich doch keinen angepisst. Wir sind doch alle Nett hier. Ich denk es ging um die Frage ob das... OK, lassen wir das.

Das mit der Hinterradnabe interesiert mich jetzt auch: Was passt den rein und was nicht. Bzw. auf was muss ich den achten, wenn ich nen neuen Laufradsatz bestell.
So ein Hoops mit ZTR interessiert mich schon. Adapter sind ja prinzipiell beim Rad dabei auf 135 mm. Wobei ich gerne auf Adapter verzichten würd...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Bin schon wieder eine Tour gefahren mit meinem Scratch....


----------



## fukz (12. Februar 2011)

@LarsLipp Wenn Hope dann warte lieber bis die neuen Hope Pro2 Evo endlich lieferbar sind. Sollte so im März sein, bei den normalen Hope Pro 2 ist die Achse bei x-12 doch sehr dünn und grade beim neuen RS Maxle light bricht sie gerne am Übergang zw Freilauf und Nabenkörper. Deshalb hat die neue Hope Pro 2 Evo auch größere Lager bekommen, damit wird die Achse auch wieder dicker und hat mehr Material in der Aussenwand.
Falls jemand schon Hope Naben hat muss er halt darauf achten das die Achse immer gleich bleibend dick ist, nicht wie die neue Maxle light die in der Mitte dünnerwird (hat RS glaub eh vom Markt genommen wieder oder tauscht sie kostenlos). Denn die Hope Achse braucht den Support von der Hinterrad Achse sonst hält die meist nicht lange.
Auch der DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt sollte gut passen, gibs aber leider nicht für das Scratch!

Gruß

p.s. Das gleiche Problem gibt es auch bei 135x12 da die Achse logischerweise genauso dünn ist. Und die Vorteile von X-12 liegen eh klar auf der Hand.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich bin neu hier, endlich habe ich mein Scratch.
Bin etwas gross geraten, deswegen der Sattelüberstand. Ich bin eher der Endurotyp, der sich seine HM selber erstrampelt, daß können auch mal 3000 an einem Tag sein. Mein Scratch Air 6 ist jetzt aber leichter als mein altes AM Bike. Mit neuen Laufrädern komme ich dann auf 14,5Kg und das in XL. Bin voll begeistert von der Kiste, bei uns liegt aber noch jede Menge Schnee, da muss ich mich für die erste Tour noch gedulden.










Habe die Ausstattung etwas modifiziert und eine eigene KeFü für 3fach angebaut, stelle aber bald auf 2fach um, warte noch auf einen Bash.
Jetzt wird die Lyrik noch auf 170mm erweitert und dann bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,

@fukz: das mit der Achse versteh ich jetzt nicht: nehm ich nicht vorhandene Achse?
Oder ist der Körper der Nab da dünn?

Na dann wart ich mal noch, gibt es die dann als Hoops?

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## fukz (13. Februar 2011)

@ LarsLipp
Die Achse in der Nabe für 12mm Steckachse ist dann sehr dünn weil die Lager Durchmesser nicht mehr hergeben. Die Steckachse ist ja sowieso 12mm nur bei RS Maxle Light wird sie in der Mitte dünner --> kein Support für die Achse der Nabe und wenn die dann dünn ist bricht die Achse in der Nabe.


----------



## nnguitar (13. Februar 2011)

@fukz und alle die sich mit der Hope noch auskennen.

Mir war leider in deiner erklärung noch ein bischen zu viel Fachchinesisch. 
was ich wissen will:
Ich habe einen LRS mit einer Hope Pro II der derzeit noch auf 10 mm achse gerüstet ist.
Auf 12 mm müsste ich den auf jeden fall umbauen denke ich. 
Kann man jezt die orginale achse dafür verwenden oder muss ich mir ne andere kaufen?
Was ist eigentlich Hoops? 

Ich will dich ja nicht übermäßig belasten aber wenn du das dann noch mit links untermalen könntest kann man sich ja während des lesens noch Nebeninformationen holen.


----------



## fukz (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
also Hoops sind glaub ich die LaufrÃ¤der die Hope selbst baut, gibts dann mit verschiedenen Felgen.
Achse fÃ¼r die Hope brauchst du eine neue wenn du 10mm hast,  bei 12mm brÃ¤uchtest du nur neue Adapter. Der Achs Kit kostet so 25â¬.(Du hast Nr18 und brauchst Nr 21 und natÃ¼rlich neue X-12 Adapter --> http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modules/_repository/documents/PROIIREARassy.PDF)

Zum brechen der Achse gibts etliche Bilder im Netz, sie bricht immer an  der gleichen stelle.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482026
http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/hope-12mm-rear-axle-snapped
http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=16710451

Das brechen der Nabenachse ist auch der Grund warum Hope die neuen Pro2 Evo Naben raus bringt die genauso sind wie die alten nur mit grÃ¶Ãeren Lagern --> also grÃ¶Ãere (Naben-)Achsen durchmesser ermÃ¶glicht.  
Und Rock Shox tauscht schon lÃ¤nger die konische Achse der Rear Maxle lite gegen grade aus, gibts auch irgendwo eine Nachricht von Rock shox dazu.
Weil grade Schraubachsen natÃ¼rlich wie ich schon geschrieben hatte der nabe Ã¼berall halt geben und nicht nur an den Seiten wie die konische maxle lite.


GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nnguitar (14. Februar 2011)

fukz schrieb:


> bei 12mm bräuchtest du nur neue Adapter. Der Achs Kit kostet so 25.(Du hast Nr18 und brauchst Nr 21 und natürlich neue X-12 Adapter --> http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modules/_repository/documents/PROIIREARassy.PDF)
> 
> Grüße



"neue x-12Adapter" sind das die nummern 20 und 22? 
Und die frage die noch jedem (mir) brennt ist:
kann ich jezt die standardachse die standard verbaut ist verwenden oder brauch ich was anderes?

Danke übrigens für die ausfürlichen links


----------



## fukz (14. Februar 2011)

Du brauchst die 12mm Achse!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und die X-12 Adapter sind nicht auf dem PDF, die sind wie die 135x12mm Adapter nur eben länger --> 142x12mm 
aber die 12mm achse ist immer die gleiche, wenn du aber zum Beispiel zur zeit eine 10mm Achse fährst, brauchst du eine neue (Naben-)Achse. 
wenn du aber andererseits von 135x12mm auf x-12(142x12mm) wechseln willst brauchst du nur die neuen Adapter...

Grüße


----------



## nnguitar (14. Februar 2011)

es gibt nen adapter auf 142mm?! is ja geil! 
Ich meinte ob man ne andere Steckachse oder wie man das noch nennt braucht.

Und noch ne Anfängerfrage:
Gibts so nen schönen Fahrwerksführer wie den hier
http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/2010/su...on/scratch.pdf welcher ja für das 2010er ist auch für das 09er?

und in welche richtung werden die clicks gezählt? drehe ich rein (im uhrzeigersinn) bis zum anschlag und dann wieder gegen den uhrzeigersinn raus und zähle dabei oder anders rum?

@fukz: Danke, das ging ja schnell!


----------



## noBrain-noPain (15. Februar 2011)

also 2009 gabs soweit ich weiÃ noch kein Scratch  und wie man die klicks zÃ¤hlt steht glaub drin


> 2. Adjust high speed compression [RC2 only]
> a) Turn adjustment knob clockwise until knob stops â this is your base setting
> b) Turn knob counter-clockwise to your recommended setting.
> 3. Adjust low speed compression [RC2 only]
> ...


also sprich immer knopf im uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag und dann gegen den uhrzeigersinn die empfohlenen clicks zÃ¤hlen 
und die achse, die man wechseln muss, von der hier gesprochen wurde ist die Achse in der Nabe (durch die deine steckachse geht). 
steckachse selbst kannst Du bei passender Nabe die oirginale nehmen, oder auch die x12 wenn sie von der lÃ¤nge passt, nur eben nicht die maxle light 12mm, weil die in der mitte weniger material hat.

gruÃ


----------



## herzogf (15. Februar 2011)

fukz schrieb:


> Und Rock Shox tauscht schon länger die konische Achse der Rear Maxle lite gegen grade aus, gibts auch irgendwo eine Nachricht von Rock shox dazu.
> Weil grade Schraubachsen natürlich wie ich schon geschrieben hatte der nabe überall halt geben und nicht nur an den Seiten wie die konische maxle lite.
> 
> 
> Grüße



Hi, wo finde ich denn etwas schriftliches über diesen Umtausch? Hast du einen Link?
Gruß & Dank
Florian


----------



## ibislover (15. Februar 2011)

auf mtbr.com findest eine sram mitteilung.
anosnten einfach kurz bei sport import anrufen und einschicken.
habe ich jetzt schon 2mal gemacht.


----------



## nnguitar (15. Februar 2011)

Wegen der Fahrwerkseinstellung:
Ich hab mich in den jahren vertan.
Dieser link ist für 2011

aber ich suche Fahrwerkstips für 2010.


----------



## Padde (15. Februar 2011)

Wieso das ist doch 2010... steht oben im link zumindest und
die im PDF beschriebenen Air 8 und Air 6 sowie Coil 9 und Coil 7 sind aus 2010...


----------



## nnguitar (15. Februar 2011)

stimmt aber beim scratch 9 ist eine Fox 36 Vanilla RC 2 180 beschrieben.

Hab ich auch erst erkannt als ich an meiner 2010er gabel nach der High- und Low Speed Compression gesucht hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farmersdaughter (15. Februar 2011)




----------



## noBrain-noPain (15. Februar 2011)

ok, das mit dem RC2180 hab ich vorher noch nie gelesen, aber allein die Modellaufteilung lässt auf 2010 schließen und außerdem steht beim Scratch 9 Travel: 160/170 front rear. und wenn Du ein Scratch 9 von 2010 hast, dann sollte da eine 36 Van RC2 drin sein, was bedeutet, dass Du *R*ebound und *C*ompression (*2*: High und Low Speed) einstellen kannst. Und dann sollte es auch kein Problem sein, die passenden Knöpfe zu finden!? sollte auf der oberseite des rechten Standrohres sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre!??!?


----------



## herzogf (16. Februar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> auf mtbr.com findest eine sram mitteilung.
> anosnten einfach kurz bei sport import anrufen und einschicken.
> habe ich jetzt schon 2mal gemacht.



Jetzt noch mal genau bitte....

Hab den Link gefunden

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=674803

Da ist auch die pdf von SRAM. Da steht aber nichts von Rückruf, oder? Nur, dass eine Modellpflege stattgefunden hat. Auch dass kein Sicherheitsrisiko besteht.
Habe meine Maxle bei jehlebikes bestellt....die wussten von nichts.
Wie gehe ich denn jetzt genau vor? Trotzdem bei SportImport melden und einen Umtausch auf Kulanz versuchen? 
Hab mir meine Nabe nämlich auch zerstört und möchte die nächste nicht auch noch ruinieren 

Vielen Dank für Hilfe
Florian


----------



## ibislover (16. Februar 2011)

es ist auch keine rückrufaktion.
jedoch steht drin, dass die maxelachsen auszutauschen sind, wenn sich ein kunde meldet.
du kannst jetzt solange warten bis dir der freilauf bricht, oder dies vorher tun.


----------



## herzogf (16. Februar 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank! 
Werde gleich mal SportImport bzw. Jehle anfragen.
Melde mich was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## fukz (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, gibt es die Maxle Achse fürs Scratch nur in MAxle light bauweise. Da können wir uns alle bei Trek bedanken, denn weil die Achse durch die Lager geht muss die Achse etwas länger sein(ca.192mm) als normale Standart X-12 Achsen.
Aber vielleicht erbamt sich Rock Shox ja und schmeißt extra die Drehbank an, für die paar Leute die Trek Scratch mit Hope Naben in X-12 fahren wollen. Wer Maxle bei Scratch fahren will sollte auf eine andere , weniger anfällige Nabe wechseln, oder die Standart Achse behalten.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo, habe gestern die Maxle von Jehle erhalten, das ist die Richtige!
Durchgehend Durchmesser 12mm, keine abgesetzte Sollbruchstelle, passt alles.
Also keine Panik.


----------



## timtrail (17. Februar 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gestern die Maxle von Jehle erhalten, das ist die Richtige!
> Durchgehend Durchmesser 12mm, keine abgesetzte Sollbruchstelle, passt alles.
> Also keine Panik.


Hmm, meine ist so wie auf dem Bild beim Jehle abgebildet! Ist das dann schlecht?

http://jehlebikes.de/trek-rear-fr-maxle-axle-192-12mm-steckachse-sratch-rockshox.html


----------



## ibislover (17. Februar 2011)

jip.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Februar 2011)

Die solltest du dann tauschen.


----------



## fukz (17. Februar 2011)

Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht das Rock Shox es auch fürs Scratch geändert hat, kannst mal kurz ein Bild von deiner posten lipper-zipfel?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Februar 2011)

Geht grad nicht, liegt zuhause.
Sie ist einfach als Unterschied zu der verlinkten Abbildung von @timtrail komplett durchgehend mit D=12mm. Dieser abgesetzte, kleinere Durchmesser in der Mitte fehlt, ansonsten ist alles gleich.
Vielleicht heute Abend, O.K., aber eigentlich müsste die Aussage reichen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Februar 2011)

So, hier das Bild der Trek Scratch Maxle.


----------



## fuzzball (17. Februar 2011)

Hi,
was brauch ich denn für einen Steuersatz um von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 zu kommen?


----------



## fukz (18. Februar 2011)

@Lipper-Zipfel 
Ja das passt pefekt.
Danke


----------



## mr420 (18. Februar 2011)

Habe festgestellt, dass die Kette auf dem kleinsten Blatt vorne und einem größeren Ritzel hinten am Umwerfer schleift. Fahre ein Scratch 2010. Auch wenn ich den direct mount Umwerfer bis an den Anschlag nach unten baue schleift die Kette leicht bei der Kombi vorne kleines Blatt hinten großes Ritzel. Ist das Normal? Hat jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodymonkey (18. Februar 2011)

@ Randon: Hab mir auch den NC17 Stinger geholt und ein 36 Kettenblatt für das scratch 8. Hab noch nicht versucht das zeug dranzubauen.  bin jetzt zufällig hier gelandet und hab gelesen dass du da probleme hattest. gabs dafür noch eine lösung? Andere Kurbel? Schrauben mit senkkopf? hoffe das hat irgendwie noch funktioniert.
Gruss


----------



## nnguitar (18. Februar 2011)

@mr420: Hab nagelneues 2010er 9 und hab das gleiche. Hab aber noch nicht geschraubt oder so. muss morgen mal genauer anschaun.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (19. Februar 2011)

wo genau schleift die kette denn? nachdem du den umwerfer ganz nach unter geschraubt hast nehm ich mal an, dass sie unten schleift!? 
schleift die kette nur wenn Du's auf dem Montageständer einstellen willst? da is da fahrrad nämlich nicht im Sag und da streift die Kette beiTrek Fullys fast immer unten am umwerfer käfig, was auch  so gewollt ist, damit die Kette dann beim fahren, wenn Du im Sag bist an der richtigen stelle ist!?


----------



## nnguitar (19. Februar 2011)

@ noBrain-noPain
Stimmt daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht. Sie schleift (von hinten gesehn natürlich) links unten wirklich nur ein bisschen am Käfig was natürlich weg geht sobald ein dicker Klotz gewicht aufs rad kommt.

Problem  ... gelöst!


----------



## huffdipuffdi (19. Februar 2011)

Dass die kette am umwerfer schleift scheint normal zu sein, scheinbar hat trek das auf 2011 nicht geändert. Das mit dem sag bringt nicht viel, beim fahren rüttelt die Kette eh und scheppert vor sich hin. 
Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich dran.


----------



## mr420 (19. Februar 2011)

Hi zusammen, 
bei mir schleift die Kette auch beim fahren und zwar sitzt die Kette auf dem Umwerfer auf. Interessant, dass es nicht nur mir so geht, ich finde es für ein Bike, dass über 3000 Euro kostet allerdings für nicht akzeptabel. Sorry aber daran möchte ich mich nicht gewöhnen. Ich werde mich mal direkt an Trek wenden.


----------



## timtrail (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn du dich draufhockst passt das zumindest wars bei mir so


----------



## jacob-biker (19. Februar 2011)

hey leute,
ich überlege mir ein trek skratch 6 (2010er model) zu holen , kennt ihr das bike und wie findet ihr es ???
danke im voraus


----------



## Caboose (19. Februar 2011)

Bei mir war es auch das wenn ich drauf sass das es weg war mit dem schleifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr420 (20. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten, ich werde es noch einmal ausführlich testen. 

Eine andere Frage, kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Kettenlinie das Scratch Air hat, 50mm?
Die Lagergehäusebreite beträgt 73mm, oder?
Ich überlege am Scratch Air eine 3 fach Kettenführung zu montieren, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der G-Junkies Dreist und dem Scratch gemacht?


----------



## benda (20. Februar 2011)

ich hätte nochmal einer frage zum steuersatz!
ich hab einen gebrauchten scratch rahmen gekauft in dem, wie ich vermute nur die Hälfte dessen was man braucht steckt?

Am besten mal zwei Bilder:

Steuerrohr oben:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/7/3/0/4/_/medium/P1040721.JPG

Steuerrohr unten:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/7/3/0/4/_/medium/P1040720.JPG



Ich bin mir nur sicher dass noch zB ein Gabelkonus und Ahead-Abdeckklappe und -Schraube fehlt was aber leicht zu bekommen ist.


Aber kann es sein dass auch noch eine ganze Reihe Lagerschalen etc fehlen? So wie es jetzt ist hat die Gabel ja null halt im Steuerrohr.


----------



## timtrail (20. Februar 2011)

Also ich behaupte mal da ist noch die hälfte vom Steuersatz drinnen, wenn Du den Rahmen als "nur" Rahmen gekauft hast haste zu viel bekommen ;-)


----------



## benda (20. Februar 2011)

also so wie ich's mir schon dachte 
aber damit werd ich auch nicht viel anfangen können, weil es den rest den ich noch benötige wahrscheinlich nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt, oder?


----------



## herzogf (20. Februar 2011)

mr420 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, ich werde es noch einmal ausführlich testen.
> 
> Eine andere Frage, kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Kettenlinie das Scratch Air hat, 50mm?
> Die Lagergehäusebreite beträgt 73mm, oder?
> Ich überlege am Scratch Air eine 3 fach Kettenführung zu montieren, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der G-Junkies Dreist und dem Scratch gemacht?



Ich hab die Dreist von G-Junkies am Remedy....funzt ausgezeichnet. Man muss sich nur ein wenig an das Rasseln gewöhnen ;-) Aber lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Ob auch am Scratch - keine Ahnung - aber ich hab meins ja auch eher als Bikeparkbolide aufgebaut und eine HS dran....


----------



## Marki72 (20. Februar 2011)

mr420 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> bei mir schleift die Kette auch beim fahren und zwar sitzt die Kette auf dem Umwerfer auf. Interessant, dass es nicht nur mir so geht, ich finde es für ein Bike, dass über 3000 Euro kostet allerdings für nicht akzeptabel. Sorry aber daran möchte ich mich nicht gewöhnen. Ich werde mich mal direkt an Trek wenden.



Dito, bei mir ist es das gleiche, schleift auch beim Fahren. Vielleicht wirds besser wenn man sich ein paar Ziegelsteine in den Rucksack schmeißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. Februar 2011)

Ist schon so dass beim aufsitzen die kette nicht mehr schleift, der abstand ist dann aber immer noch zu gering und beim fahren leiert die kette ja auf und ab.

Wegen dem Steuersatz: Hab gesehen dass HOPE ein passendes teil macht. Nicht so teuer wie chris king aber genauso langlebig!


----------



## benda (21. Februar 2011)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Wegen dem Steuersatz: Hab gesehen dass HOPE ein passendes teil macht. Nicht so teuer wie chris king aber genauso langlebig!



Hört sich gut an! Hättest du einen Link?


----------



## 2Pat (21. Februar 2011)

mein scratch 
bergab orientiert umgebaut, weil ich mir ein enduro gekauft habe und mit dem scratch mehr zum freeriden fahren möchte


----------



## huffdipuffdi (21. Februar 2011)

geh mal auf hopetech.com, oder felix.ch.


----------



## Reini65 (21. Februar 2011)

bergab orientiert und Continental Mountain King Supersonic


Reini65


----------



## 2Pat (21. Februar 2011)

und ohne vorderradbremse  schwalbe reifen sind noch nicht alle lieferbar xD


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,

eine gute Idee: den fehlenden Gripp einfach mit einer fehlenden Bremse ausgleichen. Da bist du bestimmt trozdem recht schnell Bergab unterwegs.

Viel Spass mit dem Radl. 

Hat hier schon jemand die Solo Air auf die Mico umgerüstet? Laut Sportimport geht das auch mit der verbauten Zugstufendämpfung...Gibt da leider meiner Meinung nach doch wiedersprüchliche Meinungen...

LarsLipp


----------



## chrizma (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

habe mir diese Woche auch ein Scratch 7 ('10) gegönnt.

Ein geniales Gerät!!!

Habe nur ein Problem. Die Elixir habe ich abgeschraubt und mit einer Code5 ersetzt.
Die hintere Bremse schleift stark und das Rad macht beim andrehen maximal eine Umdrehung.

Bei der Auslieferung war auf der hinteren Steckachse eine Unterlegscheibe. Wusste damit nicht anzufangen und habe diese erstmal weggelassen. Das Rad sitzt auch bombenfest.
Die Frage ist jetzt, ob es daran liegen könnte, dass die Bremse schleift.

Ob die Originale Elixir schleift weiß ich nicht. Bevor ich hier umbaue wolle ich mal nachfragen ob ihr ein ähnliches Problem hattet und wenn möglich eine Patent-Lösung habt.


----------



## farmersdaughter (26. Februar 2011)

An alle Coil-Fahrer:

möchte jemand seine 400er gegen meine 500er Feder tauschen? 
Oder hat jemand eventuell eine 450er übrig?
Alles per PM,

Danke!


----------



## socoms (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

hätte noch 450x2.8 

Neu war noch nie eingebaut.

Kannst dich ja melden. 

Kein Tausch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

hatte heute ein Kratzgeräusch: Ich habe dann festgestellt, dass die Schaltzughülle am Umlenkhebel schleift. Kabelbinder drum und gut ist: Könnt Ihr bei Bedarf ja mal bei euch prüfen. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Randon (27. Februar 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hatte heute ein Kratzgeräusch: Ich habe dann festgestellt, dass die Schaltzughülle am Umlenkhebel schleift. Kabelbinder drum und gut ist: Könnt Ihr bei Bedarf ja mal bei euch prüfen.
> 
> ...



Jo, das war auch bei mir eine der ersten Modifikationen.


----------



## Randon (27. Februar 2011)

chrizma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir diese Woche auch ein Scratch 7 ('10) gegönnt.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie klingt das seltsam. Bei meinem Scratch war keine Unterlegscheibe auf der Steckachse. Die würde aber auch nix an der Sache ändern, es sei denn sie wäre zwischen rad und Rahmen verbaut.

Dreht sich das Rad ohne Bremssattel normal? Wenn ja, dann haste wahrscheinlich nur den Sattel nicht richtig ausgerichtet.


----------



## Caboose (28. Februar 2011)

Hatte mal das problem bei der code das die disc am bremssattel schleifte, weiss aber nicht mehr ob die disc einen höhenschlag hatte...


----------



## urks (3. März 2011)

Kann zufällig jemand von euch schon einen Fahrbericht vom Scratch Air 9 Modell 2011 abgeben.
Was mich interessiert ist die Uphilltauglichkeit (bis 1500hm am Stück), Einsatz auf technisch schwierigen Downhills und die Brauchbarkeit für (gelegentliche) Parkeinsätze.


----------



## Arteus (4. März 2011)

mhh das ist das scratch 9^^ bin mal probe gefahren hammer sache^^ 170mm gabel und fox dhx 4 dämpfer glaub ich^^ mhh bezüglich des gewichts geistern viele angaben rum von 15.6 bis 16.8 damit wär es so schwer wie das session mit 17. naja fahre scratch air 6 also ab dem modell was ich hab sind alle mit stahlfedern ausgestattet.


----------



## Arteus (4. März 2011)

mhh parktauglich würd ich schon sagen solide sache^^ bergauftauglichkeit eher nicht aufgrund des stahlfeder dämpfers wipt und das raubt schon ziemlich viel kraft^^


----------



## socoms (4. März 2011)

urks schrieb:


> Kann zufällig jemand von euch schon einen Fahrbericht vom Scratch Air 9 Modell 2011 abgeben.
> Was mich interessiert ist die Uphilltauglichkeit (bis 1500hm am Stück), Einsatz auf technisch schwierigen Downhills und die Brauchbarkeit für (gelegentliche) Parkeinsätze.



Probier es doch selbst einfach mal aus. In manchen Trek Läden gibt es Scratch Testbikes. 
Finde das neue Air 9 vom Fahrverhalten bergauf ganz gut. Kommt natürlich immer auf die Oberschenkel an Im Park bzw. Freeride läuft es echt gut dafür wurde es ja eigentlich gemacht.


----------



## woodmonkey (4. März 2011)

@ arteus: Es geht um das Air. Das hat Luftdämpfer und ist um einiges leichter wie das Coil (Stahlfedern).

Ich bin beide Probe gefahren und besitze selber ein Scratch 7 Coil 2010. Das Air ist auf jeden Fall was leichter, die Bergabtauglichkeit steht dem Coil in fast nichts nach (ausser das Butterweiche lineare Verhalten der Federn). Am Berg wirst du mit dem Air wegen des Gewichts weniger kämpfen müssen, aber die Plattform des Dämpfers hinten und Geometrie sind auf jeden Fall bei beiden voll Uphilltauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174494 (4. März 2011)

Hey, bin seit gestern auch endlich ein Scratchbesitzer! Hab auch ganz schnell gemerkt, dass ich noch kein geileres Bike gefahren bin.

Hat von euch jemand ne Hammerschmidt montiert und kann mir sagen wie die so auf dem Bike läuft, hab das Gefühl die Kette läuft dann sehr nah an der Kettenstrebe und könnte ständig dagegen schlagen...
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Interesse an dem ganzen SLX- Zeug was da momentan noch verbaut ist (alles nagelneu)


----------



## nnguitar (4. März 2011)

ich hab bei mir die gettenstrebe und die obere strebe am hinteren ende komplett mit nem schlauch umwickelt.
Das machst deutlich leiser und schont das hübshe material.
Näxhte woche hab ich eh noch ne frage zur zugverlegung, da stell ich gleich noch die bilder von rein.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. März 2011)

Hi,

da ist doch schon Schutz drum. Ich fahr das Bike eher als Enduro und nen Schutz oder Kefü brauch ich nicht. OK, ich bin noch nix extrem rumpelliges gefahren aber wenn ich da an mein altes Bike denk passt das ohne.

Für die DH'ler kann das ja was andere sein, aber im Enduro betrieb ist das ohne schon TOP!

Mal sehen ob meine Mico schon da ist und ich ein paar Tropfen Öl zum nachfüllen find...

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## herzogf (5. März 2011)

t_sparrow schrieb:


> Hey, bin seit gestern auch endlich ein Scratchbesitzer! Hab auch ganz schnell gemerkt, dass ich noch kein geileres Bike gefahren bin.
> 
> Hat von euch jemand ne Hammerschmidt montiert und kann mir sagen wie die so auf dem Bike läuft, hab das Gefühl die Kette läuft dann sehr nah an der Kettenstrebe und könnte ständig dagegen schlagen...
> Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Interesse an dem ganzen SLX- Zeug was da momentan noch verbaut ist (alles nagelneu)



Ich hab eine HS in der FR Version am Scratch. Kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. Wenn man aber auf's Gewicht achtet ist das natürlich kritisch mit der HS.


----------



## benda (6. März 2011)

ich möchte in mein scratch gerne einen rockshox vivid r2c einbauen.

Weiss jemand welche Buchsen ich dafür bestellen muss? Hab den Rahmen leider nicht hier zum nachmessen!


----------



## Arteus (7. März 2011)

scratch air 6 ist uphill tauglich^^ fahr ich neml au sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axxis (8. März 2011)

Falls jemand ein Scratch 7 Coil in RH 19,5" verkaufen möchte, wäre ich sehr interessiert


----------



## Arteus (9. März 2011)

ja wusste nicht welches ich hab das air 6 und naja es ist sehr geil XD mhh es ist ein tolles bike aber den dämpfer ersetz ich mit der zeit da ich wohl vllt auch anspruchsvoller werde....wiege das teil mal und so. dann sag ich was (ohne räder)


----------



## Arteus (9. März 2011)

naja uphilltauglich ist es aber bis 1500 hm? habs noch nicht lang genug...lange tour ist fürn sommer geplant


----------



## Playlife8 (9. März 2011)

Hat jemand das Gewicht der Originalfelge gerade zu Hand? 
Also nur die nackte Felge (Cousin Earl)!


----------



## h.jay (10. März 2011)

Hallo,
bin am überlegen mir ein Scratch Air 6 zu kaufen. Hab jetzt mal eins probe gefahren. Bin mir aber wegen der Größe noch unsicher. Ich bin ein L Rahmen (19,5 Zoll) gefahren. Bin 185cm groß. Schrittlänge beträgt 88 cm.
Ich will mit dem Bike auch (Enduro-) Touren fahren und deswegen evtl. eine Nummer größer, sprich den XL Rahmen (also den größten), nehmen.
Bei der Probefahrt ist mir der kleine Rahmen nicht negativ aufgefallen, allerdings kann es auch daran liegen, dass neues Spielzeug immer viel Spass macht... 
Was meint ihr, bzw was fahrt ihr denn? Passt der Rahmen bei mir?

Achso, hat sich eigentlich irgendetwas bei den Rahmen von 2010 zu 2011 geändert?

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## Caboose (10. März 2011)

@h.jay bin genau gleich gross und die schrittlänge passt auch, aber würde wenn du es für touren brauchst fast zum XL greifen bzw. mal probefahren wenn möglich! Habe grösse L genommen da ich es möglichst kurz und wendig (verspielt halt) zum touren/uphill fahren wäre es mir eher zu kurz auf längere distanz. Aber ist halt geschmackssache, aber würde unbedingt ein XL probefahre bevor du eins bestellst, kann sein das du es "zu lang" empfindest


----------



## bansaiman (12. März 2011)

Caboose schrieb:


> weiss nicht ob ich mir für mein scratch noch ne Marzocchi 66 RC3 Ti 2011 gönnen soll, weil es ist mehr so der "will haben" effekt... hab die grosse schwester (888 RC3 Ti 2010) im turner und ich liebe diese gabel! obwohl die lyrik ist auch der hammer, auch vom gewicht her... hmmmmmmm
> hat jemand scho erfahrungen gemacht mit der 66 2010?
> dank im voraus




Hi,

lass Fox wech. Beste Option für das Radel ist die Lyrik 170 mm Coil und wenn´s Geld noch reicht DH Katusche. Habe momentan noch die 160 Solo air drin, bin auch so begeistert vom Scratch wie der Rest hier. HM bergauf vernichten kein Problem und auch meine Kollegen auf ihren XC Fullys waren überrascht ^^
Jedenfalls LYRIK:
Kumpel hat an seinem Radl die Lyrik 170 Coil und das Ding ist Sahne, wenn shcon auch alle die solo air so loben, muss ich sagen, dass die Coil noch einen stark spürbaren unterschied im Ansprechverhalten udn KOmfort bereithält. Außerdem eine 180er ala totem lohnt nicht, da die Totem ihre 180mm nicht ausnutzt (man hört eher von Werten um die 17,3-17,5cm), während die Lyrik ihren voll ausschöpft manchmal sogar auf fast den selben Wert wie die Totem kommt. Des weiteren liegen zugegeben komischeerweise trotz der deutlichen Rohrunterschiede Lyrik vs. Totem KEINE Welten in der Steifigkeit zwischen den Gabeln 
Daher die Lyrik, Weil: Federweg fast identisch, knappes halbes Kilo weniger als gleiches Totem Modell udn wesentlich günstiger. Über Marzzochis kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber die Lyrik ist Preis Leistung spitze will man mehr, solle man gleich nach den richtig fetten Gabeln ausschau halten . 

Bei mir wird jetzt nur der Spacer aus der 160er rausgenommen um den vollen FW aus zu schöpfen und dann DH Katusche rein UND Ruh ist.
Fox würde ich wegen der typischen Gründe, teure anschaffung, teure Wartung, kurze Garantie, ausschließen. also guck höchstens, ob die Marzocchis 66er vergleichbaren Nutzen auch in Bezg auf Preis zur Lyrik haben.

Warum packt hier eigentlich wer in das Scratch ne XTR Kurbel rein? Kann ich mit meinem 90 Kilo einstzgewicht noch imm er drops >2 Meter springen, geschweige denn BIke Park? ne XTR packe ich doch maximal an ein AM Radl... gruselig


----------



## bansaiman (12. März 2011)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin am überlegen mir ein Scratch Air 6 zu kaufen. Hab jetzt mal eins probe gefahren. Bin mir aber wegen der Größe noch unsicher. Ich bin ein L Rahmen (19,5 Zoll) gefahren. Bin 185cm groß. Schrittlänge beträgt 88 cm.
> Ich will mit dem Bike auch (Enduro-) Touren fahren und deswegen evtl. eine Nummer größer, sprich den XL Rahmen (also den größten), nehmen.
> Bei der Probefahrt ist mir der kleine Rahmen nicht negativ aufgefallen, allerdings kann es auch daran liegen, dass neues Spielzeug immer viel Spass macht...
> ...




Punkto ÜBERLEGEN....

hol´s dir ;-) kannst für ein flexibles Rad momentan nciht sbesseres machen. Habe das Scratch 6 air für 1700 bei Fun Corner bekommen. Wenn´s noch irgendwo günstig zu bekommen ist, holen!
Sinnvolle aufwertung, wenn du härter fährst und trotzdem noch touren willst Hammerschmitt ran und hinten 10fach Kassette, steht bei mir auch an, wenn´s Geldbäutelchen das zulässt.

Ansonsten bist du mit der vorhanden SLX Aussttung für den Zweck shcon gut eingedeckt. Wenn´s härter sien soll, kannst ja immer noch langsam die Komps. bei zerschrotten ersetzen.

Größe: Fahre bei 176 M -> das geht bis ca.180. also XL nur bei extremer Beinlänge. Guck mal weiter vorne im Thread ca. seite 25-29 da hat auch irgendjemand großes ein Scratch mit Fotos. Vllt kann das deine Frage beanworten ;-)

Geändert hat sich am rahmen nichts wichtiges, weswegen du nciht den Preisvroteil vom 2010er auslaufmodell nutzen solltest.
Grüße


----------



## Marciman (12. März 2011)

@alle
will am Montag mir das Scratch Air 9 bestellen, weil das 2010er leider im Shop für den coolen Preis aus ist. Aber ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie es um die Stabilität des Scratch aussieht? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Wie ist mit dem Service, wenn mal nötig?
Hat jemand auch an einem 2011er Scratch bereits den Dämpfer durch ein DHX Air getauscht? Lohnt sich das? Habt ihr den DHX Air tunen lassen?
Will es auch gleich mit einer 180mm Gabel ausstatten lassen, existieren Erfahrungen zwecks Tourentauglichkeit bei 180mm Federweg?
(Rahmengröße soll ein L (verspielt und abfahrtorientiert) bei 189cm und 87cm Schrittlänge)
Freue mich auf eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## Padde (12. März 2011)

Stabil ist er wohl. Hab noch von keinem gebrochenem Rahmen gehört.
Zur Tourentauglichkeit mit der 180er kann ich nur sagen, dass ich eher den kurzen Rahmen als die 180 mm als den limitierenden Faktor sehen würde... ich fahre mit 1,98 ein XL und würde, trotz 90er Vorbau, damit keine Touren fahren wollen... tu ich aber auch nich. 
Bei Deinen knappen 1,90 würde ich für Touren eher zum XL greifen. Für Bikepark L.
Aber wie immer (und bei Trek ganz besonders): Probesitzen/-fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2011)

Hi,

wir sollten hier mal die Definition von Touren klarmachen: der eine sagt ist tourentauglich (ich auch). Der andere sagt eher nicht.

Für mich sind es hier die lokal Touren mit um die 30 km und 600 - 1200 hm. Das uns Gestern bergauf ein paar andere Radler überholt haben stört mich nicht. Die lass ich Bergab aber dann ja wider hinter mir.
Erfahrungen mit längeren Tourean hab ich nicht, brauch ich aber auch nicht.

Bin mit der Lyrik Solo Air und nem DHX Air unterwegs. Der DHX wippt auch mit Pro Pedal doch mehr als der RP2. Allerdings hab ich Bergab auch ein besseres Gefühl! Die Solo Air hab ich jetzt auf Mico umgebaut, bin aber mit dem Verstallbereich noch nicht so wirklich zufrieden. Ist die DH und ich dachte die kann man weiter zudrehen. (Von der Dämpfung her). Da ich die Woche über Krank war haben mich die Jungs mit Ihren leichteren Rädern schon stehen lassen. Aber wenn ich wieder Gesund bin halt ich mit!

Ein leichterer Laufradsatz kommt aber vieleicht noch in Haus. Dann nehm ich den originalen für Parkeinsätze!

Ich hab meins ja auch für den Superschnapp-Preis bekommen. Falls hier einer Interesse an nem RP2 (2mal gefahren) hat, einfach per PN melden. Wäre ja für die Stahl-Fahrer dann der optimale Tourendämpfer! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## h.jay (13. März 2011)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde die Woche mal noch kurz den XL Rahmen testen. Mal sehen, wie der passt und dann geht es wohl in die Preisverhandlung... Das Bike ist bergab einfach ein Traum... 

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## Manfred_B... (13. März 2011)

@h.jay
probier unbedingt auch den XL Rahmen. Bin 1,80 mit Schrittlänge 88 cm und fahr ein XL für Endurotouren, meist im S3 Bereich. Auch ohne Absenkung komm ich damit fast überall rauf. Bei dem relativ niedrigen Gewicht des Bikes sind auch Tragepassagen bis 1000 HM kein Problem.  

Gruß - Manfred


----------



## Bulldozer (13. März 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Will es auch gleich mit einer 180mm Gabel ausstatten lassen, existieren Erfahrungen zwecks Tourentauglichkeit bei 180mm Federweg?
> (Rahmengröße soll ein L (verspielt und abfahrtorientiert) bei 189cm und 87cm Schrittlänge)



*180er Gabel*
Wenn du es lieber verspielt magst, dann würdest du den Mino Link mit 160er Gabel allenfalls auf 66.6° stellen, so wie ich am 9er 2010. Wenn du auf 180 gehst, z.B. die kurze Fox nimmst, dann sinkt der Lenkwinkel immer noch von 66.6° auf 65.7°, was schon sehr flach ist. Auch wenn der Trend in Richtung flache Lenkwinkel geht, nicht für jeden Einsatz ist das wirklich optimal, Thema Wendigkeit. Wenn du aber mit 160er den Lenkwinkel auf 66.0° gestellt hättest, dann sind die 0.3° sicherlich verkraftbar.
Und wie schon meine Vorredner erwähnten, ist "tourentauglich" ein subjektiver Begriff. Für mich ist z.B. eine 180er kein Thema, wegen dem noch flacheren Lenkwinkel und auch weil die Kletterfähigkeit abnimmt (würde nie eine Talas nehmen).


----------



## h.jay (13. März 2011)

Hallo Manfred,
Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Werde den XL Rahmen auf jeden Fall testen.

Schönen Abend noch,
h.jay


----------



## h.jay (13. März 2011)

Hallo,
hab da noch eine Frage. Am Scratch6 ist ja eine dreifach Kurbel dran. Ist es denn möglich diese Kurbel mit KeFü und Bash zufahren und hinten dann 10fach nachrüsten?
Oder muss dann die Kurbel komplett getauscht werden?

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## _ViTO_ (19. März 2011)

kannst eigentlich jede Kurbel auf 2-Kettenblätter umbauen. Bashguard dann anstatt des 3. Kettenblatts ersetzen. Kefü via ISCG montieren fertig.

Ich war heute in Hameln... Hab das 17,5er Scratch 7 getestet. Da ich vorher Remedy gefahren bin (auch 17,5") kam mir das Scratch dagegen wirklich ultra verspielt und wendig vor. Einfach GEIL. Könnte natürlich um es zum richtigen Freerider zu machen noch eine 180er Gabel gebrauchen, aber mit der 160er Fox würd ich auch erstmal zufrieden sein.

Ich glaube, hab mein neues Bike gefunden...Echt ein Traumrad


----------



## Deleted 174494 (19. März 2011)

@h.jay

das mit der Kettenführung am 6er funtioniert so einfach nicht, ist alles recht eng und die Achse der der SLX- Kurbel ist definitiv zu kurz wenn danach nichts aneinander schleifen soll 

wenn jemand ne Lösung für dieses Problem hat wäre auch ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## fukz (19. März 2011)

Also mit der XT Kurbel und der NC-17 Stinger gehts. Hab mir die NC-17 Stinger bisschen zurecht gefeilt, da die ersten beiden Gänge doch recht nah am Arm der Kettenführung vorbei gingen und geschliffen haben. Aber man muss dazu sagen das der Arm von der NC-17 Stinger auch dicker ist als der 2,5mm Spacer den er ersetzt, würde daer das nächste mal eher zur Shaman Enduro greifen, falls es die noch irgendwo gibt.

Poste doch mal ein Photo von deinem Setup in der Kurbelregion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174494 (19. März 2011)

...hab auch die Stinger (als ISCG und du?), ist die Achse der XT länger???


----------



## _ViTO_ (19. März 2011)

> das mit der Kettenführung am 6er funtioniert so einfach nicht, ist alles   recht eng und die Achse der der SLX- Kurbel ist definitiv zu kurz wenn   danach nichts aneinander schleifen soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh das wusste ich nicht. bei mir am remedy war genug platz und funktionierte mit dem NC17 Stinger problemlos.

man lernt immer dazu.


----------



## fukz (19. März 2011)

Hab die geklemmte Version der NC-17 Stinger.
Bei dir könnte dann das Problem sein das die Stinger Platte(der Arm) dicker ist als der Spacer(2,5mm) daher könnte es schleifen.

Mess mal die Breite der Platte nach, wenn die breiter als 2,5mm ist bei deiner, dann dürfte das Problem gefunden sein.
Lösung wäre dann Stinger bei den Kurbelschrauben abschleifen oder noch ein 0,5mm Spacer dazwischen(falls du einen bekommst). Oder eine ganz andere Kettenführung.

Grüße


----------



## Arteus (19. März 2011)

mhh jen nach dem halt ich hab mir das air 6 mit einer entsprechenden übersetzung geholt um die h.m. zu fahn...das macht eingiges leichter nur muss ich halt damit leben dass meine Kette etwas schleift (sehr gering) da der umwerfer von der shimano slx sehr groß ist und die verstellmöglichkeiten eher klein ausfallen-.- naja deshalb werde ich auch die Kette durch eine etwas stabilere und länger haltende ersetzen da die kette die standardmäßig dran ist son goldnes verbindungsstück hat. früher oder später wird sie mir noch um die ohren fliegen^^ naja das ist das problem ist halt der umwerfer...dazu muss ich noch ne kostengünstige lösung finden. (Es sei denn mir kann  jemand damit helfen) Es ist eig das ein hammer bike das beschreibene problem ist das einzige dass mich stört.


----------



## herzogf (22. März 2011)

herzogf schrieb:


> Jetzt noch mal genau bitte....
> 
> Hab den Link gefunden
> 
> ...



So, heute war die neue Achse im Briefkasten.
Die Beschaffung war allerdings ein wenig anstrengend 

Habe zuerst bei Jehlebikes angefragt. Dort habe ich die Achse seinerzeit auch gekauft. Jehle hat dann in meinem Namen bei TREK angefragt und diese haben meine bzw. Jehlebikes Anfrage abschlägig beantwortet mit dem Vermerk, dass bei dieser Achse und dem Scratch keine Problem auftreten würden.... Jehle hat sich dann dieser Meinung angeschlossen 
Habe dann bei SportImport angefragt und die haben mir die Achse sofort auf Kulanz ersetzt. Musste dafür die alte Achse einschicken. Habe jetzt also die 2011 Achse mit einem durchgehend 12mm Durchmesser. War viel Schriftverkehr, hat sich aber gelohnt


----------



## urks (23. März 2011)

Die Frage, ob du in Zukunft bei Jehlebikes oder Sportimport einkaufst ist somit vermutlich beantwortet - Kundenservice ist eben nicht jedermanns Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (23. März 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte für mein Scratch Air für den Bikepark zusätzlich einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer. Sieht edel aus, lohnt er sich aber auch? Welchen Stahlfeder Dämpfer kann man empfehlen für Fahrer mit höherem Fahrergewicht (110-120kg mit Verpackung )? Jemand Erfahrungen mit den von Cane Creek oder RockShox, oder sollte man zum teueren Fox Dämpfer greifen? Selbiges Problem habe ich vorne, suche auch eine gescheite Stahlfeder Gabel mit 170-180mm.


----------



## h.jay (27. März 2011)

Hi,
könnt ihr mal bilder von euren Kefü mit BG am Scratch posten.

Danke. 

h.jay


----------



## bansaiman (27. März 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte für mein Scratch Air für den Bikepark zusätzlich einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer. Sieht edel aus, lohnt er sich aber auch? Welchen Stahlfeder Dämpfer kann man empfehlen für Fahrer mit höherem Fahrergewicht (110-120kg mit Verpackung )? Jemand Erfahrungen mit den von Cane Creek oder RockShox, oder sollte man zum teueren Fox Dämpfer greifen? Selbiges Problem habe ich vorne, suche auch eine gescheite Stahlfeder Gabel mit 170-180mm.




Bleib bei der Lyrik, die 170er nutzt ihren FW voll aus, manche haben sogar etwas mehr, die Totem aber nutzt ihren nicht völlig, also kommst etwa aufs Gleiche aber weniger Kohle. NImm aber ein MOdell mit Stahlfeder und DH KArtusche, die ist Bombe. Ich habe Air mein Kumpel Feder und der Uterschied ist wirklich groß.
Je nachdem, wie hart du fährst ist bei ca 115 Kilo Gewicht vllt mehr Steifigkeit nötig, dann Marzocchi 66er GAbeln. . . soll´s eigentlich Single Crown oder Dopelbrücke sein?

Geiler Dämpfer ist,w enn du auch noch bergauf willst der Marzocchi TST R COIL, Druckstufe, Endprogression (Piggy Bag) einstellbar und ein Hebel für Druckstufe, mit dem du schrittweise auch bis zum völligen Bloick gehen kannst, also für bergauf spitze. Mein KUmpel hat den und den Air, der auch shcon super federt. udn ist für den harten Einsatz.
Hast du auch schonmal die die BOS Produkte angeschaut. Die haben auch Sahne DH Dämpfer, wenn´s mit dem Rad nur richtig bergab gehen soll, die auch nicht zu teuer sind.


----------



## Sir_D (27. März 2011)

Ist zwar der 2010er und nicht der 2011er aber dennoch höchst zufrieden. Enduro Touren bis 70 Km sind LOCKERST drin..und Bergab lässt du dann eh alles stehen was gleich viel, oder weniger Federweg hat. Hatte bisher noch nie einen so gut funktionierenden Hinterbau wie die Kombi aus Evo-Link und DHX Air. DIE ENDURO WAFFE i.m.h.o.
_*Trek Scratch Air 8 Custom:*_   14,68 KG
DHX Air 4.0 -170 mm
Fox 36er Tallas - 160/130/110
Komplett X0 Trigger und Short Cage in Rot Eloxal
Hammerschmidt AM incl. Pimpkit
Race Face Atlas FR Bar
Hope Vorbau (fehlt noch)
Hope Sattelklemme
SDG Bel Air Rail Sattel
Dt Swiss 1750 LRS
Maxxis HighRoller 2,35 FR
Avid Elixier CR
Ergon GA1 Griffe
Joplin 4 Custom 





Vor dem Umbau: 15.94KG


----------



## Deleted 174494 (28. März 2011)

nice


----------



## herzogf (28. März 2011)

Also rein vom Optischen find ich die Vorher-version besser. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## ufsf64 (30. März 2011)

@ Sir D: Sach ma, gib's den eloxierten Deckel von der Hammerschmitt auch in anderen Farben und wenn ja, wo? Ich find deinen Aufbau klasse, wenn auch Rot einfach nicht meine Farbe ist.


----------



## timtrail (30. März 2011)

ist das Hammerschmidt PimpKit von Nicolai wenn ich das richtig sehe und gibts auch in anderen Farben


----------



## Sir_D (31. März 2011)

timtrail schrieb:


> ist das Hammerschmidt PimpKit von Nicolai wenn ich das richtig sehe und gibts auch in anderen Farben



Absolut Korrekt !  HS Pimpkit von Kalle... Vk 99 ..habs bissi billiger bekommen....gibts in fast jeder Eloxal-Farbe.

Danke für die Blumen...war teuer genug...


----------



## MEGA (31. März 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> @alle
> will am Montag mir das Scratch Air 9 bestellen, weil das 2010er leider im Shop für den coolen Preis aus ist. Aber ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie es um die Stabilität des Scratch aussieht? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Wie ist mit dem Service, wenn mal nötig?
> Hat jemand auch an einem 2011er Scratch bereits den Dämpfer durch ein DHX Air getauscht? Lohnt sich das? Habt ihr den DHX Air tunen lassen?
> Will es auch gleich mit einer 180mm Gabel ausstatten lassen, existieren Erfahrungen zwecks Tourentauglichkeit bei 180mm Federweg?
> ...



Ich kann dir auch nur raten, probier unbedingt das XL mal aus! Der Rahmen schneidet extrem klein. Ich bin 185 und der L war mir bei weitem zu klein und ich hab mich auch fürs XL entschieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (31. März 2011)

schließe mich Mega an...fällt Hammer kurz aus.
Bin 1,75 cm und habe 17,5"...hätte aber lieber 18,5 genommen..aber hey...
Sattel stückchen nach hinten..Vorbau auf 70 mit paar grad rise und gut ist.
Wenn du also viel zu den Spots tourst und bissi Laufruhe haben willst,dann nimm XL..wie Mega bereits sagte ...


----------



## fuzzball (31. März 2011)

Da hilft nur eine PROBEFAHRT, alles andere bringt nichts.

Bin 1,80 und fahr ein M, ein L war mir zu groß

PS. noch ein Bild


----------



## ufsf64 (31. März 2011)

Also für meine bescheidenen 1,73m ist ein Scratch in M fast schon zu klein, wenns um längere Endurotouren geht. Für Bikeparkeinsätze oder unseren Downhillspot ist M für mich aber genau richtig.


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2011)

Hi,

aber schaut dann auch was 17,5 / M ist: bei mir steht ein 16 & M drauf. Trek ist da lustig. Ich bin ein L Probegefahren und hab mir ein 17,5 bestellt. Da kam das M und ich war erstmal "erstaunt". Passt mit meinen 1,73 und dabei eher langen beinen gut. Schön kompakt und bis jetzt hat ich max 1300 hm und war sehr gemütlich. 

So: ab morgen wird das Wetter wieder besser und Fr / Sa & So geht's in den Wald

Viel Spass den anderen Scratch - Kollegen


----------



## Deleted 174494 (1. April 2011)

@fuzzball, 
ist das Lenkerband an deiner Kettenstrebe? Wenn ja, saubre Lösung- hab ich auch  Wenn du mit 1,80 M fährst musst du aber kurze Beine haben. Ich fahr auch ein M und bin 1,74 hab aber sehr lange Beine, das Rad sollte wirklich nicht kleiner sein! Größer aber auch nicht


----------



## woodmonkey (1. April 2011)

Scratch Coil in L bei 1,76m und vollkommen zufrieden bei Touren und im Downhill.


----------



## Deleted 174494 (1. April 2011)

...ach du hast keine Ahnung


----------



## Mirko29 (1. April 2011)

Moin... Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Scratch Air 6 2010 zuzulegen. Habe grade gesehen das Trek auf der Internetseite die Preise fürs Scratch 2011 drastisch gesenkt hat (Scratch Air 8 z.b. vorher 3.799 Euro, jetzt 2.999 Euro) Jetzt meine Frage. Macht Trek das regelmäßig? Bis jetzt hab ich immer nur gehört das die Preise erst beim Modelljahreswechsel sinken. Also ich frage jetzt nicht nach einem Blick in die Kristallkugel, sondern nur nach Erfahrungen mit der "Preispolitik" von Trek...


----------



## Hans (1. April 2011)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Scratch Coil in L bei 1,76m und vollkommen zufrieden bei Touren und im Downhill.




L = 19,5" oder?

bin 174 cm groß, 79 cm kurze Beine und gestern das 17,5" (= M, oder) kurz probegefahren. Trotz 70 mm Vorbau ist mir das schon recht kurz.
Bin schon am überlegen, ob das 19,5" passen würde. 
Ich würde es als All Mountain aufbauen, so um die 13,5 kg und Touren mit 2000 HM fahren wollen 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (2. April 2011)

> L = 19,5" oder?
> 
> bin 174 cm groß, 79 cm kurze Beine und gestern das 17,5" (= M, oder)  kurz probegefahren. Trotz 70 mm Vorbau ist mir das schon recht kurz.
> Bin schon am überlegen, ob das 19,5" passen würde.
> ...



dann besorg dir lieber das Remedy in 17,5. Ist schonmal leichter und ob du die 170 mm am Scratch dann brauchst ist ja auch fraglich. Beim Remedy mit 150 mm wird das mit 13,5 kg einfacher zu realisieren sein und wahrscheinlich passender. Das Oberhrohr ist halt nicht so kurz wie beim Scratch da dieses nicht unbedingt alss Tourenbike/AM Gedacht ist.


----------



## Marciman (2. April 2011)

@alle

ich habe auch ewig bei der Größe überlegt, ich bin 1,89m bei einer Schrittlänge von 88cm. Im allgemeinen mag ich es kompakt und verspielt. Doch da alle Magazine immer vom kurzen Oberrohr sprachen, war ich beim Trek verunsichert. Also bin ich zum Schluß knapp 400km gefahren, um die Händler aufzusuchen, die ein Trek Scratch in der jeweiligen Größe da hatten.
Ich habe mich für das 19,5" (L) entschieden und bin extrem glücklich. Nicht einmal am Ende des Tages will mir das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht weichen  . Ich nutze es zum Trail Surfen, Freeriden und im Sommer will ich es dann auch im Bikepark einsetzen.
Bei Allmountain oder Enduro hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich auch für ein XL entschieden oder besser auch das Remedy. Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrungen sagen - probieren, probieren - alles andere birgt ein gewissen Nervenkitzel.

@an alle die auf meine Anfrage reagierten - danke für euer Feedback, war sehr hilfreich - Danke Jungs und Mädels 

@bansaiman: das Projekt Dämpfer habe ich erstmal auf nach Ostern vertagt, übrigens hast du Recht - BOS ist auch ziemlich cool, man hört auch nur gutes; bei Cane Creek Double Barrel haben sich Laien schon tot konfiguriert, aber danach waren sie alle happy


----------



## Bulldozer (3. April 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Moin... Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Scratch Air 6 2010 zuzulegen. Habe grade gesehen das Trek auf der Internetseite die Preise fürs Scratch 2011 drastisch gesenkt hat (Scratch Air 8 z.b. vorher 3.799 Euro, jetzt 2.999 Euro) Jetzt meine Frage. Macht Trek das regelmäßig? Bis jetzt hab ich immer nur gehört das die Preise erst beim Modelljahreswechsel sinken. Also ich frage jetzt nicht nach einem Blick in die Kristallkugel, sondern nur nach Erfahrungen mit der "Preispolitik" von Trek...



In der Tat, die Preise sind massiv runter gekommen. Vorallem das Scratch 9, vorher in CH 7000.- ist jetzt noch 5000.- CHF. Vertriebe senken die Preise höchst selten freiwillig. Also dürfte der Absatz im 2011 bis jetzt schlicht zu schleppend verlaufen sein. Schon beim 2010er 9er war der Preis an der oberen Grenze, und 2011 wurde dem 9er viel Zubehör weggenommen, der Preis wurde aber nur marginal nach unten korrigiert. Gleichzeitig ist der Dollar aber noch schwächer geworden. Die alllg. hohen Europapreise machen es offensichtlich möglich die Preise so drastisch zu senken.


----------



## Mirko29 (3. April 2011)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> In der Tat, die Preise sind massiv runter gekommen. Vorallem das Scratch 9, vorher in CH 7000.- ist jetzt noch 5000.- CHF. Vertriebe senken die Preise höchst selten freiwillig. Also dürfte der Absatz im 2011 bis jetzt schlicht zu schleppend verlaufen sein. Schon beim 2010er 9er war der Preis an der oberen Grenze, und 2011 wurde dem 9er viel Zubehör weggenommen, der Preis wurde aber nur marginal nach unten korrigiert. Gleichzeitig ist der Dollar aber noch schwächer geworden. Die alllg. hohen Europapreise machen es offensichtlich möglich die Preise so drastisch zu senken.



Ja, das wird dann wohl die Erklärung sein  Mist, jetzt kommen auch die 2011er Modelle in die Nähe meines Budgets und ich kann mich sowieso schon so schlecht bei der Auswahl entscheiden ;D


----------



## timtrail (4. April 2011)

Hat wer interresse an einem neuwertigen Orginalreifen vom Scratch 6 2010? => PM!


----------



## martinfueloep (4. April 2011)

Nachdem ich es schon bei den Enduros/AllMountains gepostet hab, kommt's hier auch noch rein:





Trek Scratch Größe M
Gabel Rock Shox Lyrik MiCo U-Turn 170mm
Dämpfer Rock Shox Vivid Coil R2C
Steuersatz Cane Creek Angleset (-0,5°)
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 45mm
Lenker Nukeproof Warhead 760mm
Sattel SLR T1
Sattelstütze Syntace P6
Kurbel XT 22-36
Pedale Nukeproof Proton Alu/CroMo
Kassette XT 11-36
Schaltwerk Saint MidCage
Bremse Saint, 200vo, 185hi
LRS: DT240 mit Velocity P35, vo. Specialized ChunderSX, hi. Maxxis Minion DH F EXO
         bzw. für Park-Besuche Nope 3way mit Mavic EX729 mit Maxxis Minion DH F bzw. R 2-ply

Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht, es müsste sich aber ziemlich genau bei 16kg einpendeln.

Cockpit und Sattelposition müssen genau wie das Fahrwerk noch  eingerichtet werden. Ob ich mir damit auch XC-Runden antun werde, kann  ich erst nach der ersten Ausfahrt sagen.
Auf die ich leider noch ein bisschen warten muss: beim Umstellen der Geo  hab ich leider eine Schraube abgerissen, die natürlich nirgends lagernd  war....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (4. April 2011)

Ui, lass mich raten, Drehrichtung verwechselt, weil der Alueinsatz beim Schrauben rein und rauswandert ?


----------



## martinfueloep (4. April 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ui, lass mich raten, Drehrichtung verwechselt, weil der Alueinsatz beim Schrauben rein und rauswandert ?



100 Punkte für den Kandidaten mit dem Zipfel!


----------



## herzogf (4. April 2011)

Wo bekommt man den diesen Kettenstrebenschutz her? Bei meinem Scratch 7 war der nicht bei


----------



## martinfueloep (4. April 2011)

herzogf schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man den diesen Kettenstrebenschutz her? Bei meinem Scratch 7 war der nicht bei



War bei mir mit dabei. Denke aber, dass man den auch bei jedem Händler zumindest ordern kann


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2011)

Versuch es mal hier:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/fahrradschutz-frame-protektor.html
ist zwar nur der Rahmenschutz, aber die haben bestimmt auch das andere Teil für die Kettenstrebe.


----------



## fukz (5. April 2011)

Kostenpunkt fÃ¼r den Kettenstrebenschutz ist so um die 25-35â¬... recht viel fÃ¼r bisschen Hartplastik.
Ich empfehle dir einen Nachbau aus Schlauch...Wie immer halt. Steht halt dann Schwalbe drauf und nicht Trek.
GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## herzogf (5. April 2011)

Mit der Schlauchvariante fahr ich auch rum....
Find's nur komisch, dass bei meinem Scratch das Teil nicht dabei war?!?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2011)

Hi,

jetzt stimm ich doch dem ein oder andern zu mit ner Kefü.
Beim 6er ist es wirklich kanpp und ich habe mal ein wenig geschaut und bei den Bionicon Nachbauten fündig geworden.

War damit noch nicht unterwegs, mal sehen, ob es was bringt!






und in ganzer Pracht...






Jetzt scheint aber leider der DHX schon Öl zu siffen, muss ich mal beobachten...


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2011)

Schau mal meine an.



Ich denke, du musst stärkere Kabelbinder verwenden, die werden nicht lange halten.


----------



## Hans (5. April 2011)

bist Du mit der Funktion zufrieden?

was ist das für ein Distanzstück?

Danke

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ViTO_ (5. April 2011)

also ich halte von diesen "konstruktionen" eher wenig.. ich hatte am Remedy die NC17 kefü dran. hat super fnktioniert..


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2011)

Klar, die Kette hält, ist dreifach schaltbar und leise.
Das ist ein Alubügel und ein Formschluss am Röhrchen.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. April 2011)




----------



## _ViTO_ (5. April 2011)

sau geiles teil


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (5. April 2011)

so fertig!!!!
15.6 Kilo und schön Grün


----------



## biketunE (5. April 2011)

Jawohl, grün eloxiert kommt einfach super! Was sind das für Laufräder? Größe 19,5"?


----------



## _ViTO_ (6. April 2011)

die felgen zumindest sind sixpack resident. leider aber etwas beulen anfällig. würd ich mir zu gern mit schönen hope naben machen. sieht aber aufjedenfall mega aus am scratch..


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2011)

Hi,

ja, die Kabelbinder sind vieleicht etwas schwach...

Danke an den Zipfelmann, morgen bin ich bei ne Kollegen, der ne Drehbank im Zugriff hat. Was ist das denn für Metrial für das Röhrchen?
Das Maas für das Inneloch fehlt auch noch in der Zeichnung, oder hab ich mich versehen?

Na ich will meine mal beobachten und es scheint ja zu funktionieren. Dann kann ich mir ja mal was schöneres drehen lassen.

Wie im Thread schon geschrieben ist mit der SLX Kurbel leider nicht allzu viel Platz für ne "normale" KeFü. 

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## felixh. (9. April 2011)

Beim Mountainbiker Testival am Kahlenberg hattens ein Scratch Air 9 in 17.5 Zoll. Ich bin 180cm und 65kg. 

Echt schon ein geiles Radel wenn man von der 36 Talas absieht (die federt echt beschissen im Vergleich zum meiner 66 RC2 ETA und kam mir auch deutlich weniger Lenksteif vor).
Bin noch kein 160mm Radel gefahren was so antriebsneutral war, und gleichzeitig ordentlich satt auf der Strecke gelegen ist. Mit dem Aufbau hat sich das eh wie ein XC Radel bergauf angefühlt. Der Sitzwinkel von 74.3° (low setting) ist echt geil bergauf, da bleibt die auf 120mm abgesenkte Talas ohne Probs am Boden auch wenns steil wird, und im Gegensatz zu meinem 7Point kann man auch ohne Probleme im Stehen wo rauffahren. Der Hinterbau ist zwar (zumindest mit dem ja eher in die XC Ecke abzuschiebenden RP23) nicht so plush, sitzt aber immer recht hoch im Travel und super um sich bei Sprüngen wegzudrücken. Lenker war mir mit 72cm allerdings deutlich zu schmal (schon krass was 4-5cm ausmachen) -- soll aber derzeit mit 78cm ausgeliefert werden.

17.5" war für mich als Größe perfekt. Kann es mir gut für 4000-5000HM Touren vorstellen und wüsste nicht wo ich einen längeren Vorbau oder größeren Rahmen brauchen könnte. Also wenn man was haben will was besser/schneller rollt, geht IMHO nur der Weg zu Hardtail, am besten 29er. Zumindest mit Propedal hat da selbst im Stehen kaum was gewippt oder Pedalrückschlag (allerdings merkt man den RP23 bergab halt schon an, dass er unsensibel und harsch ist, kein Vergleich zu einem gescheiten FR/DH Dämpfer - oder aber der Hinterbau gibt weniger her wie ich vermutet hätte)

Das Scratch mit Roco TST R und 66 RC2 ETA wäre ein perfektes Allroundrad IMHO. Fox oder Rock Shox möchte ich auf jeden Fall vorne nicht als Gabel. Einmal Zocchi immer Zocchi.

(als VR hatte ich allerdings mein Hope/Flow Laufrad mit 2.5er Intense Invader eingebaut, ist immer besser auf vertrautes Material am VR zu setzen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2011)

Hi,

ich konnte gestern meine do it yourself KeFü testen und bin absolut BEGEISTERT. Hat gut funktioniert und ja eigenlich nichts gekostet. 
Jetzt schau ich mal, dass es eine bessere Ausführung gibt...

Kann ich für ein 6er nur empfehlen!


----------



## Marciman (11. April 2011)

Hi,

was könnt ihr mir für Schlappen empfehlen? Die XR4 die auf dem Scratch Air drauf sind, sind murcks. Würde mir Muddy Mary holen, weil ich sonst keine anderen kenne. Daher meine Frage an euch, welche Reifen verwendet ihr/ welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Wie sieht es mit tubeless bei euch aus? Danke!


----------



## Marciman (11. April 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich konnte gestern meine do it yourself KeFü testen und bin absolut BEGEISTERT. Hat gut funktioniert und ja eigenlich nichts gekostet.
> Jetzt schau ich mal, dass es eine bessere Ausführung gibt...
> ...



Bin auch gerade am überlegen bei meiner Freundin so etwas ans Rad zu bauen. Wie sieht es mir der Geräuschkulisse aus? Frauen sind da ja immer etwas empfindlich.


----------



## ufsf64 (11. April 2011)

@ Marciman: Kommt drauf an, was Du fahren willst. Für Bikeparkeinsätze ist der Muddy (als Evo-Drahtreifen) sicher richtig, für Enduroeinsätze hab ich mit Fat Albert gute Erfahrung gemacht. Der Ardent von Maxxis ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## herzogf (11. April 2011)

Die Rubber Queen sind für Endurotouren auch klasse. Mit dem Muddy Mary machst du aber garantiert nichts falsch.


----------



## _ViTO_ (11. April 2011)

ich bin immer mit den mionion dh 2,35 zufrieden gewesen. als faltversion und 1ply wiegt der nur 715 g nachgewogen. und hat mich voll überzeugt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (11. April 2011)

@Marciman: Ich finde die XR4, sowie die Rubber Queens,  Top. Die RQ's sind zwar schon ne Ecke besser, aber die XR's sind dafuer im P-L-Verhaeltnis unschlagbar und machen noch ne gute Figur auf dem Trail. Ich fahre die XR4 mittlerweile auf meinem Tourenrad wenn ich weiss das es spassig und downhillorientiert wird, die RQ's auf dem Scratch fuer Touren und DH, wobei die XR's besser rollen und nen ticken leichter sind.

Gruss


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2011)

Hi,

@Mrciman: Geräusch ist recht leise und nicht störend. War dann gestern bei der zweiten Testfahr in noch ruppigerem Gelände und ich bin immer noch BEGEISTERT. Am lautesten ist es beim rückwärtstreten. Vorwärts hört man fast nichts. 

Ein stückerls Rohr oder Schlauch zum Testen findet sich ja bestimmt irgendwo. Ich wollt auch erst ne Tülle von ner Silikontube nehmen. Hab dann aber das Wasserrohr gefunden. Schön wenn man einen Keller voller Müll (meint die Freundind) hat und immer was zum basteln findet.

Jetzt ist aber erstmal mein DHX Weg und ich muss wieder mit  dem RP2 rumfahren. (Oder doch den DHX 3.0 vom Stinky testen)...

Ist euch im Verhälniss zum Hinterbau auch die Lyrik nicht passend Da rappelt es fast zu arg. (Hab ich zuviel Luftdruck??)  Soll ich da mal Öl reinkipen??? Was habt Ihr für erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## timtrail (11. April 2011)

Jo, hab ich etwas kompensieren können mit 0,5 bar weniger als empfohlen und die Gabel mit Unterdruck zusammenbauen!


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2011)

Hi,

Frage eins: Solo Air?
Frage zwei: wie mit Unterdruck zusammen bauen?

Dankeschön


----------



## timtrail (11. April 2011)

1: jo
2: Luft aus der Hauptkammer rauslassen, Gabel auf den Kopf stellen, die 2 Schrauben die die Gabel zusamenhalten etwas aufdrehen, komprimieren, zuschrauben und dann die Luft wieder in die Hauptkammer pumpen => Spass haben


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2011)

Hi,

Danke, werd ich mal probieren und kann dabei ja gleich noch ein wenig Öl reinschütten! Habe ein paar mal mit ner Spritze Öl unter die Staubschutzabdichtung gemacht und dann fühlt es sich schon besser an... Mal sehen.


----------



## Marciman (12. April 2011)

Hi,

@LarsLipp: ich werde den Baumarkt am WE mal plündern gehen, weil mein Keller leider da nicht so viel hergibt  . Erst vor kurzem umgezogen.

@alle: Danke für eure Meinungen. Ich suche einen Allrounder für Enduro und Bikepark, werds daher mal mit der Rubber Queens probieren, um mal was neues zu testen.

Ich will mir hinten einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen. Laut Toxaholic bräuchte ich eine 750lbs Feder. Klingt für mich ein bissle hart. Was setzt ihr für Härten ein, bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## martinfueloep (12. April 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Ich will mir hinten einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen. Laut Toxaholic bräuchte ich eine 750lbs Feder. Klingt für mich ein bissle hart. Was setzt ihr für Härten ein, bei welchem Gewicht?



450er bei 81kg fahrfertig


----------



## L0cke (12. April 2011)

Hi Leute ich werde mir evtl ein Trek Scratch zulegen, doch vorab habe ich noch ein paar Fragen, zunächst die Größe, 17,5(L) oder 19,5 (XL) bei 184 cm Körpergröße und 90 cm Schritt, das Radl soll vor allem Berg ab bewegt werden.

Was für eine Federhärte fahrt ich bei 75-80kg, reicht hier noch eine 350er oder muss es doch etwas härter werden?

Zum Schluss noch, was wiegt der Scratch Rahmen 2010 und 2011?


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2011)

sahs eben kurz auf nem Scratch in 17,5, fühlt sich gut an, war jedoch nur Hoffahren, für mehr war es zu dunkel, hätte trotzdem gerne einen Einschätzung von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (13. April 2011)

siehe hier: 





> 450er bei 81kg fahrfertig


Ich fahre XL mit 196cm und 93 cm Schrittlänge, auch viel bergauf, ist für mich perfekt.


----------



## biketunE (13. April 2011)

Größe L (mit 70mm Vorbau) bei 186cm.


----------



## timtrail (13. April 2011)

Für runter "L" für hoch und runter "XL"!
Wie immer gilt POPOMETER betachten ;-) (probesitzen)


----------



## Padde (13. April 2011)

Ich fahre XL mit 198cm und 98 cm Schrittlänge, kaum bergauf, fast nur bergrunter.


----------



## bansaiman (13. April 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> @alle
> will am Montag mir das Scratch Air 9 bestellen, weil das 2010er leider im Shop für den coolen Preis aus ist. Aber ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie es um die Stabilität des Scratch aussieht? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Wie ist mit dem Service, wenn mal nötig?
> Hat jemand auch an einem 2011er Scratch bereits den Dämpfer durch ein DHX Air getauscht? Lohnt sich das? Habt ihr den DHX Air tunen lassen?
> Will es auch gleich mit einer 180mm Gabel ausstatten lassen, existieren Erfahrungen zwecks Tourentauglichkeit bei 180mm Federweg?
> ...





Ja, TOURENTAUGLICH!!! Höre nicht auf Schätzungen "Ich würde damit keine Touren fahren wollen " Fahre damit 90 KM Touren und 1500 HM mit teils recht steilen Rampen. Meine Kumpels mit Radon Slide AM und Canyon NERVE AM hängen mich nicht ab (und ich bin nicht der ausdauernde XC Racer), aber es ist natürlich anstrengender als mit AM Rad. NAtürlich bist du damit nicht so schnell bargauf wi emit nem XC Geschoss, aber das nimmt man für unsere Art von Rädern in Kauf ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (13. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich werde mir evtl ein Trek Scratch zulegen, doch vorab habe ich noch ein paar Fragen, zunächst die Größe, 17,5(L) oder 19,5 (XL) bei 184 cm Körpergröße und 90 cm Schritt, das Radl soll vor allem Berg ab bewegt werden.
> 
> Was für eine Federhärte fahrt ich bei 75-80kg, reicht hier noch eine 350er oder muss es doch etwas härter werden?
> 
> Zum Schluss noch, was wiegt der Scratch Rahmen 2010 und 2011?




Hat jemand gewogen und Bild eingestellt:

Rahmen in Größe M ohne Dämpfer 2900 Gramm. Also auch leichter Enduro Aufbau möglich.
Fahre bei Schrittlänge 80 cm und Größe 177cm M


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2011)

also lieber ?L=(19")? ?


----------



## fuzzball (14. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> sahs eben kurz auf nem Scratch in 17,5, fühlt sich gut an, war jedoch nur Hoffahren, für mehr war es zu dunkel, hätte trotzdem gerne einen Einschätzung von euch



fahr das 17.5er, ausgiebige Touren, bin 180cm und seehr zufrieden mit der gewählten Rahmengröße.

Kollege 1cm kleiner fährt das 19,5er und ist damit seehr zufrieden.

Fazit bei der Rahmengröße kann dir keiner wirklich weiterhelfen.

PS. Foto vom Rahmengewicht gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum (Gewicht inkl CC Lagerschalen).


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. April 2011)

Hallo, hier mein aktuelles Bike, einfach genial, bergauf wie bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (16. April 2011)

Mein Tuningtipp: Und jetzt noch eine Vario-Sattelstütze und dann musst du nicht mal mehr absteigen 

Viel Spass


----------



## projekt (16. April 2011)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Mein Tuningtipp: Und jetzt noch eine Vario-Sattelstütze und dann musst du nicht mal mehr absteigen



... mein Tuningtipp : Und jetzt noch eine Motion Control, oder Mission Control (statt dem roten R Deckel) in die Gabel


----------



## ufsf64 (16. April 2011)

Der Lyrik Solo Air fehlt doch nix (ausser vielleicht noch etwas mehr Federweg), mehr Einstelloptionen bedeuten für uns Ottonormalbiker doch nur unnötige Fehlerquellen. Will ja schließlich fahren und net wochenlang am Set-up frickeln! Übrigens, Lipper-Zipfel, deine Laufräder gefallen, was hast denn da verbaut?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. April 2011)

LRS: Bor Downhillnaben, DT-Swiss Comp speichen und Alex Rims Supra 30 Felgen, Gewicht liegt bei ca. 1730Gr.
Sattelstütze Vario brauche ich nicht mehr, habe jetzt mehr Zeit beim Biken und mit der Gabel bin ich noch sehr zufrieden, nächstes Jahr probiere ich mal eine Totem, aber die Lyrik hat eh schon 170mm, habe ich noch umgebaut.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. April 2011)

Hi,

jetzt bin ich Gestern mal wieder den RP 2 gefahren. Ist schon ein Unterschied zum DHX Air. Toxo hat den DHX in nur einem Tag repariert. 
Da war ich aber überrascht! 

Der kommt jetzt auch wieder rein! 
@Hr Zipfel: hast du ne Top Adresse für den LRS??? Gerne auch per PN...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. April 2011)

@LarsLipp die Quelle ist leider nach nochmals zwei LRS-Sätzen versiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (18. April 2011)

Kennt jemand zufällig die Gewichte von den Naben aus Scatch 7 2010? Mir hat mal jemand geflüstert, dass die mit dt swiss baugleich sein sollen?? würde mich interressieren, ob sich das lohnt ein neuen LRS aufzubauen mit Hope Pro II EVO Naben und den Syncros FR DS32 Felgen. Wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag zu den Felgen hätte, immer her damit. Bin nicht ein allzu eleganter Fahrer mit einem Gewicht von ca. 75Kilo inkl. Ausrüstung. Sollte Bikepark und auch mal DH tauglich sein.

LG


----------



## bansaiman (18. April 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich konnte gestern meine do it yourself KeFü testen und bin absolut BEGEISTERT. Hat gut funktioniert und ja eigenlich nichts gekostet.
> Jetzt schau ich mal, dass es eine bessere Ausführung gibt...
> ...




HI, gibts igrendwo eine ANleitung für diei KEFÜ? BZW Kannst du bitte ein Bild bzw. Beschreibung schicken? HAbe auch das Scratch 6 und will die KEtte sichern solange ich ncoh nicht das Geld für die HS FR habe ;-)
Greetz


----------



## fuzzball (18. April 2011)

nimm doch einfach einen nc 17 stinger, ist billig und funktioniert gut.


----------



## bansaiman (19. April 2011)

Ich weiß, dass die Selbstgebauten gut funzen, und wenn man die Dinger einigermaßen sorgfältig baut auch ok vom Erscheinungsbild her sind. Daher danke für die Empfehlung, aber als Student spar ich mir die 35 inkl. Porto lieber ;-) gegen maximal 3   im Eigenbau 
Also her mit den Bildern ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2011)

Guggsch do:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453&page=3


----------



## fuzzball (19. April 2011)

hier mal ein kurzes Update


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2011)

Hi,

da braucht es keine Anleitung: Ein die Kette läuft durch ein Stückchen Rohr und wird mit Kabelbindern gehalten.

Die Version von Hr Zipfel ist schon Luxus!







Meine ist die Sparvariante. Ein Kollege hat die sich an sein Nerve gemacht. Dem ist die Kette bis zu dreimal bei ner Tour runtergefallen: Jezt passt es. Er hat eine dreifach Schaltbare für sozusagen 0 Euro!!!

OK Kommentag der Kollegen: sieht schon seltsam nach Gebastel aus. Mir macht das nix: ist für mich ein Sportgerät und muss funktionieren.

Ne KeFü passt beim SLX ja nicht wirklich, war hier ja schon besprochen.

Alle die die Konstruktion noch nicht getestet haben: Erst testen, dann kommentieren. Am Stinky hab ich ne KeFü mit einer Rolle und die ist merklich schlechter.

Wer in der Nähe von 64625 ist kann sich gern ein paar cm Rohr bei mir abholen. Ich habe noch ein paar Meter...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## timtrail (19. April 2011)

Hat wer den 50 mm Vorbau vom Scratch abzugeben? Falls ja PM!


----------



## ufsf64 (20. April 2011)

Ich fahre mein Scratch 6 seit dem Wochenende mit ner e-thirteen Heim2 Führung (Foto folgt), bis jetzt kann ich keine Probleme mit der SLX-kurbel feststellen, weder im Toureneinsatz, noch auf unserer örtlichen Downhillstrecke!


----------



## L0cke (20. April 2011)

Also,bei mir lief die SLX Kurbel mit Shimanobash und Lofü ohne Probleme, auch als von mir ein Loba Bash dran kam gab es keine Probleme mit der Kefü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (21. April 2011)

bei mir passt die originale kettenführung (scratch 7 2010) in verbindung mit XT-kurbel 2-fach und bash!
ich hab nur die iscg-aufnahmen am rahmen von überschüssigem lack befreit und die leicht überstehenden befestigungs-schrauben der KeFü minimal abgeschliffen.

läuft und hält!


----------



## bansaiman (22. April 2011)

DÄMPFEREMPFEHLUNG:

Hi,

mir ist ja klar, dass nicht jeder Dämpfer mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert; es heißt ja manche würden durchsacken oder schlicht den Vorbau in seiner Leistung "kastrieren" ^^, wenn´s nicht passt.

Deswegen mal an Euch die Frage:
Welche Dämpfer (Fox oder Marzocchi, keinen VIVID) kann ich mit dem Hinterbau verwenden? Ihr habt ja bestimmt teilweise andere als die Seriendämpfer verbaut.
MOmentan werkelt der Fox RP2 XV, hätte aber gerne etwas solideres mit einstellbarer Druckstufe, Zugstufe und *Propedal bzw. ähnlichem System, weil´s auch bergauf geht.*
Denn der Fox RP2 XV ist ja nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei und welche wie DHX oder Roco wären bestimmt eine wesentlichee Aufwertung.

Stahlfeder oder Luft ist mir bei diesen besseren Dämpfern erstmal egal. Brauche nur Eure Erfahrungswerte und gucke dann, was ich gerade am günstigsten (Preis/Leistung) haben kann ;-)

Zum Einsatz: Enduro Touren mit einigen Höhenmetern, Bikepark, Drops um die 3 M etc., daher Propedal o.Ä. und solide, sowie gute Druckstufeinstellung für ruppige, Abfahrten.
Danke schonmal.


Die gebaute KEFÜ funzt übrigens suppa


----------



## ufsf64 (23. April 2011)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Conti Rubber Queen. Brauch dringend neue Reifen fürs Scratch und weder Fat Albert noch Ardent scheinen im Moment lieferbar zu sein


----------



## L0cke (23. April 2011)

RQ kannst ohne Probs fahren, besonders wenn es feuchter wird eine Macht gegenüber dem Schwalbe und Maxxis, durfte ich in Portes du Soleil erst wieder feststellen, der Verschleis ist auch recht angenehm, mein Maxxis war in 60A war bestimmt doppelt so schnell rund.


----------



## woodmonkey (23. April 2011)

RQ ist Top.


----------



## Randon (23. April 2011)

Hab auch die Gummikönigin drauf, solange es n icht zu feucht wird ist die Top. Bei sehr nassen Wurzeln war Schwalbes Big Betty auf nem Cube Hanzz eines Kumpels im direkten Vergleich besser. Ist aber glaube ich auch ne Kategorie weiter Richtung FR angesiedelt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. April 2011)

So, gestern die erste Tour mit mehr als 1000Hm gemacht und ich bin mit dem Scratch bergauf genauso zufrieden wie bergab.
Hätte nie gedacht, daß ich die Gabelabsenkung nicht vermisse, auch bei 170mm nicht.
Und die Abfahrten sind einfach ein Traum, ich bin noch nie so tief in einem Bike gesessen, die steilsten Stufen sind plötzlich kein Thema mehr, Hinterrad lupfen ist total Kinderleicht, und das Ding bügelt einfach alles glatt, da magst gar nimmer aufhören.
Unten stehe ich dann noch eine halbe Stunde rum, mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht, daß nicht mehr weichen will.


----------



## bansaiman (24. April 2011)

. . . 
und jetzt wäre schön, wenn auch jemand etwas zu meiner Frage bringen könnte ;-)

Welche Dämpfer fahrt Ihr so -auch andere auf als die Seriendämpfer? Was wäre eure Empfehlung?

Will den RP V2 loswerden.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2011)

Hi,

wie bereits bekannt den DHX 5.0 Air. Ist schon etwas besser...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (24. April 2011)

Manitou Swinger Air/Evolver, aber ohne SPV!!!


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie bereits bekannt den DHX 5.0 Air. Ist schon etwas besser...
> 
> ...




sackt der DHX 5 auch nciht so durch, wie die anderen? Vom DHX 4 habe ich schon öfter gelesen,d er haut bei Drops durch.
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen DHX 4 und RC 4?


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2011)

Was ist mit dem 
*MANITOU Evolver ISX 6?*


weiß jemand, ob der vom PLatz her in das Scratch passt? Denn das Piggy Bag ist da ja unten am Kolben, ich weiß nicht, ob das im Weg wäre :-/ der Dämpfer scheint nämlich sehr interessant zu sein.


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2011)

der Evolver passt rein, Bekannter hat ihn in seinem Scratch


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> der Evolver passt rein, Bekannter hat ihn in seinem Scratch




... und zufrieden, wie ist die Leistung?


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2011)

ist zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, ich hab ihm das Teil noch bissel feiner abgestimmt, Fox etc. will er nicht mehr im Radl haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (25. April 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie bereits bekannt den DHX 5.0 Air. Ist schon etwas besser...
> 
> ...



Ich bekomme meinen DHX 5.0 AIR irgendwie nicht so eingestellt wie ich es gerne hätte er rauscht im mittleren Bereich durch den Federweg wie nix... Ist zwar um welten besser als der RP der vorher drinnen war aber noch nicht das was ich davon erhofft habe 

Was macht denn Trek bei dem DHX 4.0 AIR aus dem 8er anderst als die Serie mit Ihrem "Gravity tuned", weiss das einer?!


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> ist zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, ich hab ihm das Teil noch bissel feiner abgestimmt, Fox etc. will er nicht mehr im Radl haben...




Danke für den Tipp! 

Habe mir jetzt die Air Version des ISX 6 bestellt  Freu mich darauf und werde kleinen Bericht mit Fotos liefern


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2011)

kein Problem für so was sollte ein Forum ja da sein , sich zu helfen und nicht dir Birne einzuschlagen , falls der Dämpfer dir nicht passt kann ich dir gerne helfen und passend nacharbeiten...


----------



## mariomx2000 (27. April 2011)

Hi,
ich würde gerne die Fox Van vom Scratch 7 verkaufen oder gegen Lyric Coil weiss eintauschen.

Viel. hat jemand interesse oder kennt jemanden der jemanden kennt der ein Van bräuchte 

Die Gabel ist wie neu da das Bike erst im Herbst gekauft und bis jetz wenig gefahren wurde, (kein Park und auch keine HC DH Sachen)

mfg


----------



## bansaiman (27. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> kein Problem für so was sollte ein Forum ja da sein , sich zu helfen und nicht dir Birne einzuschlagen , falls der Dämpfer dir nicht passt kann ich dir gerne helfen und passend nacharbeiten...




Ja super, dann frage ich doch schonmal, wie ich ihn standardmäßig einstellen muss, also Druck Hauptkammer, Piggybag und Klicks bei HIgh-,Low Druckstufe sowie Zugstufe? Also, fallsdas über die Ferne schon so zu sagen ist (die Anleitung lade ich mir eh noch runter ^^)
*Wiege Fahrfertig, ob für tour oder nur gerab shredden 87 KG.*

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, kann ich den für bergauf ja durch schnelle Verstellung der Lowspeed Druckstufe verhärten, muss also nur drauf achten, ihn für das ideale Setup zum Downhill wieder richtig zurück zu drehen.

"falls der Dämpfer dir nicht passt kann ich dir gerne helfen und passend nacharbeiten..."

meintest du damit, dass du falls nötig daran herumschrauben könntest, also hast du schon Praxis im Dämpfertuning?


----------



## L0cke (29. April 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ja super, dann frage ich doch schonmal, wie ich ihn standardmäßig einstellen muss, also Druck Hauptkammer, Piggybag und Klicks bei HIgh-,Low Druckstufe sowie Zugstufe? Also, fallsdas über die Ferne schon so zu sagen ist (die Anleitung lade ich mir eh noch runter ^^)
> *Wiege Fahrfertig, ob für tour oder nur gerab shredden 87 KG.*



er ist eher ein Leichtgewicht mit knapp 60kg, also wirst du bei den Einstellungen genau am anderen Ende sein 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, kann ich den für bergauf ja durch schnelle Verstellung der Lowspeed Druckstufe verhärten, muss also nur drauf achten, ihn für das ideale Setup zum Downhill wieder richtig zurück zu drehen.



bansaiman schrieb:


> "falls der Dämpfer dir nicht passt kann ich dir gerne helfen und passend nacharbeiten..."
> 
> meintest du damit, dass du falls nötig daran herumschrauben könntest, also hast du schon Praxis im Dämpfertuning?



Jop habe schon Praxis im Dämpfertuningbereich ( Dämpfer Manitou/Fox, bei Gabeln Manitou/Fox/Rock Shox)


----------



## farmersdaughter (29. April 2011)

Gut, dass ihr gerade bei Dämpfern seid!
Muss mich mal outen: habe noch nie den Dämpfer ausgebaut, muss ich aber bald zwecks Federwechsel. Könnt ihr mir grad mal kurz bei der Vorgehensweise helfen? Also den dicken sechskant nehmen und die zwei Schrauben lösen. Sind die superfest? Brauche ich einen besonderen Sechskant? 
Beim wieder anschrauben: unbedingt Drehmoment-Schlüssel von Nöten? Wie macht ihr das? Ist sogar Locktide notwendig? Hab ich irgendwas übersehen?
Sorry für die wirklich blöden Fragen...


----------



## L0cke (30. April 2011)

brauchst nen normalen Inbus, sollten fest sein, aber kannst in normale Drehrichtung einer Schruabe lösen bzw. festziehen , bissel Loctide kann nicht schaden solang es keine Bären******* ist das Zeug ist fast wie schweißen....

Gerade wenn du noch nicht so Erfahrung hast würde ichzu einem Drehmomentschlüssel raten, sonst ist der Hinterbau fast starr


----------



## bansaiman (30. April 2011)

Lockttie o.Ä: (es geht auch Sprühlack auf die SChraube, hält bei mir schon viele TAgestouren) sollte mans hcon verwenden.
BEi mir als mein Rad von Werk kam, war alles fest, abe rwohl kein LOckt drauf. Am Ende einer Tour wunderte ich mich über ein Knarzen am Hinterbau udn ahbe dan gesehen, dass die Mutter flöten gegangen war und die Schraube vom Dämpfer schon etwas verrutscht war. . .

Also sicherheitshalber kann ein SChraubensicherung nciht schaden. VOrsicht ist besser als NAchsicht ;-)

Grüße an alle Waldfreunde


----------



## jan84 (30. April 2011)

Kurze Frage als unwissender : Kann man die Scratch Rahmen eigentlich auch einzeln kaufen oder gibts nur Kompletträder?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. April 2011)

Schau mal bei ebay, da gibts regelmäßig welche für nen ganz guten Kurs.


----------



## jan84 (1. Mai 2011)

Also von Trek direkt ist das nicht "vorgesehen"?

*edit*:
Und passt das Rahmengewicht was einige Seiten vorher genannt wurde (Gr. M ~2800g), kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass ein Nackter Rahmen in XL um die / knapp unter 3kg wiegt?

Die Rahmen sind bei den verschiedenen Versionen generell gleich?! Hab zwar nichts gegenteiligen gelesen, frage aber nochmal da die verschiedenen Versionen / verschiedene Aufbauten sich ja teils massiv(st) im Gewicht unterscheiden. 

Die Trek Homepage schreibt 135x12 oder 142x12. Wie werden die unterschiedlichen Einbaubreiten realisiert? Ist das ne "Entweder-Oder" Entscheidung oder gibts da Rahmenseitig irgendwelche Abstandshalter / Einsätze für die Ausfallenden oÄ?

Gabs in den letzten Modelljahren (2009, 2010, 2011) relevante Änderungen am Rahmen?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## urks (1. Mai 2011)

Auf der Trek Hp steht auch unter Zubehör "ABP-Hardware für den Einsatz mit 135x12mm-Naben" - muss also eine Art Adapter sein.

Zwischen 2010 und 2011 hat sich meines Wissens nach nichts am Rahmen geändert. 2009 auf 2010 ???

Ich hätte noch eine recht simple Frage: wie lange muss die Sattelstütze beim 17,5 Rahmen mindestens sein (180 cm Körpergröße)? Ich hab mir das Rad bestellt und will als erstes die Vario Sattelstütze gegen eine Normale tauschen...


----------



## jan84 (1. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. 2009 hatte ich reflexartig dabeigeschrieben . 

Der Rahmen hat - wie ich jetzt gelesen habe - serienmäßig 142mm, ist aber mittels "Adaptern" von Trek auch mit 135er Naben fahrbar. 

Bleibt noch die Frage nach dem Rahmengewicht und dem Rahmenset. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bashorbadger (1. Mai 2011)

hi Zusammen,

hab momentan nen 50mm Vorbau (Serie) dran.. fahre das 2010er Modell in "m" und möchte jetzt einen etwas längeren Vorbau montieren dachte so an 70 evtl. sogar 80mm. Irgendwelche Vorschläge? 

mfg
Moritz


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Mai 2011)

@jan84
Ich habe im Netz einen gewogenen Rahmen in M mit 2835Gr gesehen, ich denke der Rahmen in XL wird ca. 100-150Gr schwerer sein.
Weiterhin habe ich bis jetzt nur farbliche Unterschiede feststellen können, ansonsten sind die Rahmen der verschiedenen Ausstattungstypen gleich. 
Ich liege im Moment mit einem XL Rahmen und einer Serienenausstattung des Air6 von 2010 mit anderen Laufrädern bei 14,4Kg.
Mit der Serienausstattung hatte ich mit Pedalen ein Gewicht von genau 15Kg.
Allerdings waren das die Bonträger Reifen, ich denke aber, die sind relativ leicht, im Vergleich zu anständigen Reifen.


----------



## jan84 (1. Mai 2011)

Hi, danke für die Infos. Muss dann mal zusehen hier in der Gegend eins zum Probefahren zu bekommen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## urks (1. Mai 2011)

Hey, Jungs, kann jetzt bitte noch einer von euch seinen Allerwärtesten vom Sattel heben und mir die notwendige Sattelstützenlänge für ein 17,5er (bei 180 Körpergröße) Scratch abmessen??


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir nur das Mass bei einer Grösse von 196cm und einer Rahmengrösse XL geben und das ist kurz vor dem Ende der Stange!
Soll ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (1. Mai 2011)

Rechne es dir doch einfach selbst aus, niemand weiß besser wie dein Körper aussieht. Mess halt die Länge bis zur Sattelklemmung bei einem aktuellen Bike aus, zieh die Sitzrohrlänge vom Scratch ab und rechne dann nochmal 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe oder so drauf, fertig.


----------



## urks (2. Mai 2011)

Danke für den tollen Hinweis, Matthias 

Noch mal an alle, die nicht nur den letzten Eintrag lesen: ich hab das Rad noch nicht daheim stehen - will aber schon jetz wissen, ob ich mein 32 cm lange Sattelstütze vom alten Bike nehmen kann (oder eine neu bestellen muss)...


----------



## Bashorbadger (2. Mai 2011)

ich mess später mal nach, also die org. stütze und die, die ich grad drin hab. 

mfg moritz


"30cm (serie), hab ne 35cm drin"


----------



## jan84 (2. Mai 2011)

Die Stütze ist komplett versenkbar, oder stößt sie deutlich oberhalb des Tretlagers irgendwo an?


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2011)

Ist komplett versenkbar, ich hatte noch nie soviel Schrittfreiheit bei einem XL Rahmen wie am Scratch.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Mai 2011)

urks schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Hinweis, Matthias
> 
> Noch mal an alle, die nicht nur den letzten Eintrag lesen: ich hab das Rad noch nicht daheim stehen - will aber schon jetz wissen, ob ich mein 32 cm lange Sattelstütze vom alten Bike nehmen kann (oder eine neu bestellen muss)...


Danke fürs nachdenken 

Die Sitzrohrlänge steht auf der Trek Website. Und wie weit du den Sattel oben hast weißt du wohl von deinem alten. Die Angaben von allen anderen bringen dir NICHTS! Sehr wahrscheinlich reicht dir die 32cm Stütze aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (2. Mai 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ist komplett versenkbar, ich hatte noch nie soviel Schrittfreiheit bei einem XL Rahmen wie am Scratch.





jan84 schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist komplett versenkbar, oder stößt sie deutlich oberhalb des Tretlagers irgendwo an?


also bei meinem 17,5" rahmen von 2010 ist die stütze NICHT voll versenkbar. nach 20cm ist schluss, weil das sitzrohr nicht gerade verläuft.
selbst wenn es das täte, wäre nach 23 oder 24cm schluss, weil die hülse fürs hauptlager des hinterbaus dort durchs sitzrohr läuft.


----------



## traillion (2. Mai 2011)

Im XL rahmen lässt sich eine Sattelstütze exakt um 340 mm versenken.
Wer groß ist und besonders lange beine hat, nimmt halt ne 430er oder 450er stütze und kann diese immernoch weit genug absenken. 

@urks
kurbelarmlänge + sitzrohrlänge + sättelstützenauszugslänge = schrittlänge
Rechne wie matthias247 beschrieben hat, einfach noch mindestens 10cm einstecktiefe dazu. 

@Bansaiman
Ich habe über den isx6 bisher nur gutes gehört, freue mich auf deinen bericht. Der verbaute fox rp2 scheint keine funktionierende druckstufe zu haben, zumindest fühlt es sich danach an. Von daher habe ich schon seit längerem den isx6 oder den vivid air ins auge gefasst.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann meine Stütze im XL Rahmen exakt um 370mm versenken.
Ist eine Bontrager mit 400mm Länge.
Und ausgezogen fahre ich am letzten Strich der Skala bei einer Schrittlänge von 93cm.


----------



## traillion (2. Mai 2011)

Seltsam. Ich habe nochmal nachgemessen, aber mit viel druck und sattelstützenverdrehen konnte ich die sattelstütze nicht mehr als nocheinmal 8mm tiefer einstecken.
Also maximale gesamteinstecktiefe definitiv nicht mehr als 348mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich fahre übrigens einen 2010 xl scratch air6 frame.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2011)

Das fahre ich auch, aber 348mm würden mir auch schon reichen, im Vergleich zu meinem alten Bock muss ich die Sattelstütze eh nicht mehr so weit absenken, weil ich viel kompakter im Bike sitze.
Ist ja auch egal, ist einfach ein geiles Bike und für technische Abfahrten das Beste, was ich jemals gefahren bin.


----------



## traillion (2. Mai 2011)

Im bergauf-modus, also mit ausgefahrener sattelstütze und abgesenkter gabel, sieht es aufgrund der überstandshöhe des sattels schon ein bißchen extrem aus, weil der rahmen wirklich sehr klein ist. Aber umsomehr spaß macht der rahmen dann bergab...


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich senke meine Gabel nicht mehr ab(geht nicht mehr), habe die Gabel noch auf 170mm erweitert und trotzdem kein Steigen, auch nicht in den extremen Steigungen meiner Hausrunde, vermisse das Absenken in keinster Weise.


----------



## traillion (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die dfr lyrik gegen die mico rc2dh lyric coil ausgetauscht, und diese dann auf u-turn umgebaut. Kann ich jedem der eine dauerhaft funktionierende, absenkbare gabel sucht, nur empfehlen. Sie spricht sehr gut an und zwischen dem dfr und mico liegen welten.

Ich finde eine absenkbare gabel gerade am scratch sehr sinnvoll. Nicht nur daß das vorderrad bei steileren anstiegen auf dem boden bleibt und die sitzposition (sitzrohrwinkel) viel angenehmer ist, auch in der ebene kommt man so deutlich schneller voran und kann mit so manchem xc fahrer, zumindest kurzfristig, mithalten.


----------



## michi3 (2. Mai 2011)

finde auch das die absenkung in gewissen situationen hilfreich ist.


----------



## McFlury (2. Mai 2011)

Ich muss sagen, bei dem Sitzrohrwinkel von fast 76 Grad vermisse ich das Absenken überhaupt nicht. 
Nach dem Absenken muss das Rad ja ein Sitzwinkel von 78 oder 79 Grad haben. Ob man da noch effektiv treten kann, bezweifel ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (2. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Wenn ich den Sattel absenk, sitz ich doch nimmer drauf. Sattel runter -> Berg runter und umgekehrt.. 

Naja egal, wie siehts denn mit nem Tausch-Vorbau aus möchte gerne einen mit den selben Maßen (L/B/H) nur etwas länger, will nämlich den grünen spacer drin lassen aber den Lenker bissl weiter nach vorne bekommen.
Den standart Bontraeger hab ich nirgends zu gefunden.

mfg moritz


----------



## traillion (2. Mai 2011)

Für fahrer mit einer schrittlänge von über 90cm ist die sitzposition auch bei dem steilen sitzrohrwinkel des scratch sowieso schon suboptimal, da bei der dafür benötigten sattelauszugslänge die sitzposition fast über die mitte des hinterrads versetzt ist und nicht wie es eigentlich sein sollte, zentral über der tretkurbelachse.  
Da hilft es nur den sattel nach vorne versetzt zu klemmen, eine sattelstütze ohne setback und eben eine gabelabsenkung. 

Vor allem bei rampen mit einem steigungswinkel von 20 grad + liegt der sitzwinkel, wenn man paralel vom neigungswinkel des untergrundes ausgeht (ebene = 0 grad) dann bei  einem steigungswinkel von 20 grad nur noch bei reelen 56 grad, und da ist noch nicht mal die gewichtsverlagerung auf das hinterrad und das dadurch bedingte, tiefere einsinken des hinterbaus mit eingerechnet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das unter diesen bedingungen eine absenkbare gabel effektives bergaufkurbeln, vor allem auch über einen zeitraum von 60min. und länger, erst möglich macht, weiss ich aus erfahrung.


----------



## mariomx2000 (3. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
was würdet ihr mir raten
eine 09er 66Rc3 neu vom Händler (lt. ihm schon die Funktionierende)
oder eine 11er Lyric Coil neu
Preisunterschied ca. 240.-

Die Lyric bekomme ich taperd (nur in grau?)
Die Mazocchi mit anderem Steuersatz

bin Ratlos..., fahre morgen zum Händler


----------



## Marki72 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich war am Wochenende in Riva am Bikefestival und habe gehört das Trek ein neues Enduro im 160mm Bereich bringt. Weiß jemand Näheres???

Gruß Marki


----------



## biketunE (3. Mai 2011)

Über die Suche habe ich nichts gefunden, daher:

Gibt es bereits ein Trek Scratch Foto Thread??

Würde ich sehr begrüßen, da man so am Besten sehen kann, welche Parts ihr so fahrt. 



Und eine Frage zum Scratch Air 2011:

Das der Dämpfer (RP2 mit großer Luftkammer) nicht "fluffig" und nicht komfortabel ist, stört mich nicht so sehr (er schlägt im bikepark nicht durch). Aber die 36er Float, auch wenn sie 2kg wiegt, ist wirklich dermaßen unkomfortabel und spricht schlecht an.

Selbst meine 32er 150mm ist dagegen ne Wohltat.


----------



## L0cke (3. Mai 2011)

die 36 Float kann man ja noch bissel retten....hat halt eine kastrierte Dämpfung


----------



## biketunE (3. Mai 2011)

Finde es wirklich schade, da bin ich einfach Anderes gewohnt. Leider verbaut Trek immer komplette Foxfahrwerke... Mit Rockshox hatte ich sowas nie bzw. konnte man selber basteln.

Was meinst du mit retten? Andere Kartusche verbauen?


----------



## L0cke (3. Mai 2011)

Kartusche oder halt tunen, bissel was kann man noch mit letzteren machen, aber im Grunde sind die Foxluftgabeln schon dezente Dämpfungskrüppel, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger....
Rock Shox geht noch, aber echte Glückssache, da geht die Dämpfung oft auch nicht richtig (Totem ist ein Kandidat), und die meisten merken es nicht mal, Manitou geht echt gut, solang man kein SPV hat,und wie es sein sollte seine Gabel pflegt, sie sind sorglos, leicht zu warten und der Service ist auch echt günstig bei denen  , nur dafür das es so eine "dezente" Lücke zwischen +140 und -180mm Federweg gibt, ist für mich ein Daumen runter


----------



## jan84 (4. Mai 2011)

Kennt jemand zufällig nen Händler der im Großraum(/Größtraum ) Rhein-Main ein Scratch in 21,5" (XL) stehen hat, alternativ, sind irgendwelche XL Fahrer aus der Region hier unterwegs? L ist für mich keine Alternative. 
Würde gern mal ein paar Meter proberollen...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (4. Mai 2011)

Hat irgendjemand eigentlich dieses Umbaukit von x12 auf Schnellspanner?
Ist dies bei Auslieferung mit dabei oder ist das optional?


----------



## biketunE (4. Mai 2011)

Sowohl beim Remedy und Scratch 2011 waren bei mir keine Adapter dabei für andere Achsdurchmesser.


----------



## martinfueloep (4. Mai 2011)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand eigentlich dieses Umbaukit von x12 auf Schnellspanner?
> Ist dies bei Auslieferung mit dabei oder ist das optional?



X12 auf Schnellspanner gibt's nicht, X12 auf 135/12 gibt's, und die waren bei mir im Lieferumfang.


----------



## McFlury (4. Mai 2011)

Bei meinem Scratch Air 6 von 2010 waren Adapter zu 135x10mm dabei. Aber ob "normale" Schnellspanner funktionieren habe ich nicht probiert.


----------



## d0nk3y (4. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen, 

ich benötige eure Hilfe. 

Bei mir ist das ganze Bike am knacken und knartschen bzw. es hört sich so an, als sei es das ganze Bike  Im Grunde ist es ein Knacken, als sei Dreck im Schnellspanner der Sattelstütze bzw. am Sattelstützenrohr. Allerdings tritt das Geräusch auch im Wiegetritt auf, somit fällt dieses Problem wieder heraus und habe die Stütze auch schon gereinigt. Wenn ich versuche das Geräusch zu provozieren, im Stand oder beim Fahren mit starken Wippen passiert gar nichts. Wenn ich dann auf Kopfsteinplaster fahre oder Bergauf im Gelände, denke ich jeden Moment fällt das Bike auseinander. 

Nun habe ich auch schon alle relevanten Schrauben gelöst und nachgezogen, auch Vorbau und Lenker. Das Knacken und knartschen besteht dennoch. Im Nachgang habe ich einen Teil der Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen um den Federweg im Stand zu erweitern und um das Geräusch zu lokalisieren. So wie es für mich aussieht bzw. was ich herausfinden konnte, ist, dass die intelligente Kabelführung am Dämpfer bzw. der Dämpferaufnahme dieses Geräusch verursacht. Die Kabel schlagen immer wieder bei häufigen kleinen Einfederung an den Rahmen bzw. die Federgabel und es hört sich höllisch an. 

Hat jemand von euch das gleiche Problem gehabt? Wie kann ich die Kabel am besten legen? 

Grüße
Florian


----------



## biketunE (4. Mai 2011)

Ob die Zughüllen die Geräusche verursachen kannst du eigentlich schnell überprüfen:

Die Kontaktstellen richtig reinigen, entweder mit Seifenwasser oder Brunox etc. leicht befeuchten. Wenn es dann weg ist, liegt es an den Hüllen. 

Abhilfe: Andere Verlegung oder an den Kontaktstellen dünnes Gewebeband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (4. Mai 2011)

Auf der Homepage steht folgendes ...


			
				Trek Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> ABP Convert FR
> 
> Bietet die jederzeit aktive ABP-Federung  und lässt sich mittels der mitgelieferten Befestigungsteile von einer 142x12mm-Steckachse auf 135mm-Schnellspannachse umrüsten


----------



## mariomx2000 (4. Mai 2011)

Kann mir keiner einen Tipp geben ob sich die mehr Investition in die neue Lyric lohnt oder die Marzocchi gleichwetig ist??

mfg Mario


----------



## L0cke (4. Mai 2011)

die Marzocchi RC3 arbeitet besser als die Lyric Coil, die Lyric hängt irgendwie erstmal gut fest und ist recht zäh in der Federwegsfreigabe, für Touren evtl besser, aber wer die beste Pergabperformance haben will lieber die Marzocchi


----------



## timtrail (4. Mai 2011)

Die Lyric wird aber mit der Zeit besser bzw. nach dem ersten Service da R$ die gerne trocken zusammenbaut!


----------



## fuzzball (4. Mai 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Kartusche oder halt tunen, bissel was kann man noch mit letzteren machen, aber im Grunde sind die Foxluftgabeln schon dezente Dämpfungskrüppel, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger....
> Rock Shox geht noch, aber echte Glückssache, da geht die Dämpfung oft auch nicht richtig (Totem ist ein Kandidat), und die meisten merken es nicht mal, Manitou geht echt gut, solang man kein SPV hat,und wie es sein sollte seine Gabel pflegt, sie sind sorglos, leicht zu warten und der Service ist auch echt günstig bei denen  , nur dafür das es so eine "dezente" Lücke zwischen +140 und -180mm Federweg gibt, ist für mich ein Daumen runter


Mal eine Frage, beim Scratch Air kann ich doch einfach den Luftdämpfer gg einen Coildämpfer tauschen ohne das eine neue Wippe notwendig wäre.

Würde nämlich gerne fürn BP und Livi anstelle der Deville die N´Dee verbauen und den  FOX RP  gegen ein S´Toy Dämpfer tauschen.



d0nk3y schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich benötige eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...



beim mir war es der Sattel (SLR) bzw. der Sattlestützenkopf


----------



## L0cke (4. Mai 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, beim Scratch Air kann ich doch einfach den Luftdämpfer gg einen Coildämpfer tauschen ohne das eine neue Wippe notwendig wäre.
> 
> Würde nämlich gerne fürn BP und Livi anstelle der Deville die N´Dee verbauen und den  FOX RP  gegen ein S´Toy Dämpfer tauschen.



Wippe wird nur nötig wenn du Federweg,Raderhebungskurve etc. verändern willst, sonst kannst du den Dämpfer einfach tauschen, aber auf Einbaulänge und Hub achten!!! 200mm lange Dämpfer gibt es z.B. mit 50mm oder 57mm Hub, was einen Federwegsunterschied von ca 21mm am Ende ausmacht....


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Mai 2011)

Aber verbaut ist doch ein 216mm Dämpfer mit 63mm Hub.


----------



## martinfueloep (4. Mai 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber verbaut ist doch ein 216mm Dämpfer mit 63mm Hub.



richtig!


----------



## L0cke (4. Mai 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber verbaut ist doch ein 216mm Dämpfer mit 63mm Hub.



das ist schon richtig, ich wollte nur darauf hinweißen, dass er da halt aufpassen soll und das man, wenn man nicht richtig guckt,hat Mann wie Frau schnell etwas falsches kauft, daher das Beispiel mit gleicher Einbaulänge, aber unterschiedlichem Hub .


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Mai 2011)

Ach so, ich dachte schon.....
Alles klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mariomx2000 (4. Mai 2011)

So, ist die 66er geworden.
Is schon ein fettes Teil. Bin richtig gespannt, denke Bergab ist das schon das richtige.
Bekomme das Bike nächste Woche wieder und am Wochenende wirds am Semmering getestet.
Da ist von Lapierre Österreich ein Testtag.

danke soweit


----------



## realScheff (4. Mai 2011)

d0nk3y schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich benötige eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...




Wie Fuzzball schon schrieb, es ist wahrscheinlich der Sattel. Ich hab (noch) den originalen Bontrager drauf und der knarzt wie Hölle. Heb das Bike doch mal am Sattel an...

Gruß


----------



## d0nk3y (4. Mai 2011)

Soho, gerade die Zeit genommen und am Bike rumgeschraubt. Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Tipps 

Habe als erstes die Sattelstütze gecheckt, die stand wirklich unter Spannung und hat bei lösen schon geknarscht... aber da es auch im Wiegetritt knackte, wollte ich mich mittem Sattel noch nicht zufrieden geben. Habe dann die Zughüllen fixiert und nochmal ein bisschen gehorcht und geruckelt, da war dann immer noch ein leichtes knacken im Stand. Habe dann nochmal in Ruhe zwischen hinten und vorne unterschieden und diesmal war es eher beim Vorne einfedern. Ergo, kompletten Vorbau zerlegt und es fällt mir ein riesen Brocken Schlamm entgegen. Wie der da rein kommt, fragt mich nicht...  

Beim bewegen des losen Lenkers und der Federgabel höre ich schon ein nettes schleifen, welches vom vertrocknetem Schlamm kommt. Unterhalb des Vorbaues war dann auch noch ein wenig feuchter Schlamm. Komplett gereinigt, geschmiert, zusammengebaut und siehe da, kein knacken und knarzen mehr bei der Probefahrt. Habe dann noch die Fixierung entfernt und da war dann gar nichts mehr.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

na das freut uns aber. Bei mir knarzt auch ein wenig der Sattel. Das klemmt nichtg immer so, wie es soll. 

Hier kommen ja aber auch immer wieder TOP Tipps für das Scratch.  Mal sehen, wann ich mal Lust habe die 10mm noch aus der Lyrik Solo Air rauszuholen. Kost ja nix.

Bin die ganze Zeit noch am überlgen mir nen Laufradsatz zu holen. Mal sehen, wann ich mich durchringen kann!

Was macht den der Evolver? Ich warte auf den Fahrbericht.


----------



## fuzzball (4. Mai 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Wippe wird nur nötig wenn du Federweg,Raderhebungskurve etc. verändern willst, sonst kannst du den Dämpfer einfach tauschen, aber auf Einbaulänge und Hub achten!!! 200mm lange Dämpfer gibt es z.B. mit 50mm oder 57mm Hub, was einen Federwegsunterschied von ca 21mm am Ende ausmacht....



Danke.

Dämpfermaße sind klar mir ging es eher darum, ob das Layout der Wippe(progressiv oder linear) anders ausgelegt ist je nachdem welcher Dämpfer verbaut ist.

Aber wenn dies unabhängig ist ja alles super


----------



## Marciman (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,

zur Frage mit Tuning von Fox DHX Air oder einen nachträglich verbauten DHX RC4:
Nach mehrmaligen Drängen bei Trek USA, liegen Toxaholic jetzt alle Informationen vor, um die beiden Dämpfer tunen zu können.
Ich habe mir dort meinen DHX Air "Trail tuned" tunen lassen und vor paar Tagen mir einen Fox DHX RC4 mit "Freeride tuned" bestellt. Der komplette Preis liegt nur ca 20Euro höher als im Internet, jedoch entsprechend getuned, entsprechende Feder und die Einstellungen werden auch schon vorgenommen. Die individuelle Anpassung kann evtl. anders aussehen, aber als Basis ja schon mal perfekt.
Das Tuning alleine kostet so um die 30-50Euro.


----------



## timtrail (5. Mai 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zur Frage mit Tuning von Fox DHX Air oder einen nachträglich verbauten DHX RC4:
> Nach mehrmaligen Drängen bei Trek USA, liegen Toxaholic jetzt alle Informationen vor, um die beiden Dämpfer tunen zu können.
> ...



Hast Du da einen genauen Ansprechpartner oder eine E-Mail Adresse? Wie lange dauert das ganze ca.?
EDIT: Was wird denn da "getuned"?? frischer Aufkleber zack 50 öcken??


----------



## Marciman (5. Mai 2011)

@timtrail

ich habe dir im Anschluß die letzte Antwort von Trek mitgesandt. Darin sollten deine Fragen beantwortet werden. Was "getuned" wird, liegt leider nur bei Toxaholic vor. Und wenn ich den Dämpfer habe (am 02.05. bestellt), kann ich dir auch etwas zur Dauer sagen. Ob sie tunen was sie versprechen... 

Mail:
 Hallo XXX,

  bitte entschuldige die doch lange Zeit bis zur Antwort. Wir haben Rücksprache mit unserem  Fahrwerksentwickler Jose Gonzalez, Fox und Toxoholic gehalten.

  Toxoholics kann den Fox DHX RC4 dementsprechend umbauen. Sie bekommen die Infos und Tuning Codes von FOX USA und die entsprechend benötigten Teile.
  Herr Wacker bei Toxoholics hat die entsprechenden Informationen.



  XXX XXX

  Inside Sales D/CH/AT


----------



## baatz (5. Mai 2011)

mein neuer Hobel vor der ersten Ausfahrt




leider geht allerdings das ProPedal nicht .. aber sonst schon sehr geiles Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Pat (5. Mai 2011)

hat jemand mal vill. sein Scratch 7 2010 nachgewogen? (ohne veränderungen)^^


----------



## timtrail (5. Mai 2011)

@Marciman geil danke!


----------



## d0nk3y (5. Mai 2011)

Heute hat es wieder geknackt, aber nicht am Rahmen... hab nun den Daumen in Gips  und am 18. sollt es nach Südtirol gehen.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2011)

Hui,

gute Besserung! Kann wohl knapp werden mit dem 18.. Ich drück dir mal die Daumen!


----------



## h.jay (6. Mai 2011)

2Pat schrieb:


> hat jemand mal vill. sein Scratch 7 2010 nachgewogen? (ohne veränderungen)^^



Habe ein 17,5" M im Laden wiegen lassen. Mit komischen Pedalen lag es bei 16,4kg.


----------



## h.jay (6. Mai 2011)

baatz schrieb:


> mein neuer Hobel vor der ersten Ausfahrt
> [... Bild entfernt...]
> 
> leider geht allerdings das ProPedal nicht .. aber sonst schon sehr geiles Gerät



Hi,
schönes Teil! Hast du die Remote-Sattelstütze selber eingebaut und verlegt oder war das schon von Werk so?
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es am Oberrohr oder am Unterrohr entlang verlegen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (6. Mai 2011)

@ h.jay: soweit ich das gesehen hab, sind die remote-züge ab werk so verlegt. witzig finde ich hingegen, dass es scheinbar 2011er rahmen gibt, die extra dafür anschläge am oberrohr haben. das scratch von baatz hat die ja offensichtlich nicht (genau wie die auf der trek-hp, die in chatel gezeigten und auch mein 2010er scratch 7). 

ich hab die leitung meiner reverb entlang vom sitzrohr nach unten, unter dem float link durch und übers unterrohr wieder rauf verlegt. das ist aber von der leitungslänge her schon eine ziemlich knappe geschichte (bei einem 17,5er rahmen).


----------



## biketunE (6. Mai 2011)

Am 2011er Rahmen sind Anschläge für eine Teleskopstützenleitung vorhanden.


----------



## timtrail (6. Mai 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung an meinem 2010er auch welche entdeckt zu haben!


----------



## martinfueloep (6. Mai 2011)

timtrail schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung an meinem 2010er auch welche entdeckt zu haben!



am oberrohr? dort hab ich nur endanschläge für einen bowdenzug.

von den 2011ern gibt's also tatsächlich welche mit leitungs-anschlägen am oberrohr (wie biketunE bestätigt) und welche ohne (wie baatz zeigt).
was eigentlich nichts zur sache tut, ich hab mich nur vorgestern aus gegebenem anlass darüber gewundert...


----------



## urks (6. Mai 2011)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zur Preispolitik von Trek? Ist ja irgend wie eine Verarschung: am Anfang verdrehen sie das Air 9 um 5.500â¬ (UVP) und dann gehen sie mit dem Preis um 1.500 â¬ runter. 
So nach dem Motto: schauen wir mal, ob die Kunden den Preis fressen - wenn nicht haben wir immer noch genug Gewinnspanne, um runter gehen zu kÃ¶nnen.
Ich bin nur froh, im Februar nicht das "tolle Angebot" meines RadlhÃ¤ndlers genommen zu haben (Air 9 Messerad um 4.200 â¬)!!!


----------



## biketunE (6. Mai 2011)

Scratch 8, siehe Bild!


----------



## martinfueloep (6. Mai 2011)

hier: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showt...Enduro-bikes&p=2220569&viewfull=1#post2220569
und hier auch:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Trek-Scratch-Air-8-Previewed-2011.html

hier http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5340636/?s6 gab's sie noch nicht.
zuerst hatte ich gedacht, dass die anschläge nur bei den ?vorserien?-bikes in chatel gefehlt haben, aber jetzt zeigt baatz, dass die änderung wohl noch ein bisschen später gekommen ist...


----------



## baatz (6. Mai 2011)

@h.jay die war ab Werk so verlegt. schaue heute abend nochmal nach wegen den Anschlägen, ist ja seltsam ...


----------



## baatz (6. Mai 2011)

@urks AFAIK hatte das Air 9 um  5500 aber eine andere, bessere Ausstattung wie das jetzt verkaufte um  4000.-.(allerdings wird das alleine nicht den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen) Nichtsdestotrotz war das wohl eine etwas "optimistische" Preisgestaltung von TREK.


----------



## L0cke (6. Mai 2011)

Anschlag oder nich tist heufiger , bei Lapierre auch so, zwei Froggys zur gleichen Zeit gekauft und das eine hatte eine Zugklemme mehr, das andere weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Pat (6. Mai 2011)

h.jay schrieb:


> Habe ein 17,5" M im Laden wiegen lassen. Mit komischen Pedalen lag es bei 16,4kg.



ok danke


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. Mai 2011)

folgende Frage in die Runde:
Hab ein 2010er Stahlfeder-Scratch, gabel fox van r (160mm) - wie sieht das aus mit nem "upgrade" auf ne 180er-(Stahlfeder!)Gabel? hat jemand erfahrungswerte hierzu???


----------



## Mirko29 (9. Mai 2011)

Hab zwar kein Scratch, aber interessiere mich für das 2011er Modell. In dem Bike ist ne 180er Van R drin und da der Rahmen der selbe ist, sollte das eigentlich ohne Probleme gehen...


----------



## Padde (9. Mai 2011)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> folgende Frage in die Runde:
> Hab ein 2010er Stahlfeder-Scratch, gabel fox van r (160mm) - wie sieht das aus mit nem "upgrade" auf ne 180er-(Stahlfeder!)Gabel? hat jemand erfahrungswerte hierzu???



Ich habe die 2011 serienmäßig verbaute 180 mm Van drin und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Mein Bruder fährt die Totem Coil darin, die sich definitiv steifer anfühlt als die Fox.
Gehen aber beide gut und prinzipiell passt eine 180er m.E. viel besser zum Scratch als die 160er.


----------



## urks (10. Mai 2011)

Also: ich hab jetzt auch endlich das gute Stück (Air 9) daheim stehen.
Nach einer ersten Ausfahrt mit viel Ein- und Umstellen muss ich sagen, dass ich sehr begeistert bin.
Der Rahmen fällt wirklich sehr kurz aus, was in schnellen Passagen natürlich für Unruhe sorgt, im Verblockten aber hilfreich ist.
Meinen ursprünglichen Plan, die Vario-Sattelstütze gegen eine Herkömmliche zu tauschen habe ich verworfen, da sich die Vario Stütze weiter (fast ganz) versenken lässt. Ansonsten sind ein breiterer Lenker, eine breitere Vorderfelge und "richtige Reifen" draufgekommen. Gewicht lieg jetz so bei 15,7kg.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch: in welcher Position (Drehung) hat man beim Mino-Link welchen Lenkerwinkel? Ist der Unterschied von einem 1/2° spürbar??


----------



## jan84 (10. Mai 2011)

In der hinteren Position (Schraube hinten) müsstest du den steileren Lenkwinkel haben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Mai 2011)

@urks: schau dir den Aufkleber am Rahmen an und vergleiche die Lage der Bohrung im Insert, dann weisst du, welcher Winkel eingstellt ist.
Ein Unterschied ist schon spürbar, der Sitzwinkel verändert sich ja auch mit.


----------



## urks (10. Mai 2011)

Besten Dank! Den Aufkleber hab ich in der Aufregung wohl übersehen


----------



## jan84 (10. Mai 2011)

Kurze Frage bzgl. des Steuersatzes:
Hat die untere Lagerschale eine besondere Länge oder kann ich da (unten) jeden beliebigen Reduziersteuersatz verwenden?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich hatte mein Augenmerk auf die Lyrik Coil 170mm mit DH Kartusche gelegt, jedoch mangelt es hier an der entsprechenden Federhärte. Daher will ich mir auch eine Fox Van holen, jedoch auf 170mm reduzieren, um so evtl. an der Steifigkeit etwas zu verbessern. Jemand Erfahrung diesbezüglich?
Aber 180mm fahren sich Top, meiner Meinung nach fühlen sich 170mm nur eine kleine Spur besser an. Aber das ist wohl eher reine Geschmacksache.

@knarzen am Sattel
dort, wo das Gestell in die Muffen geht, habe ich ein wenig Siliconöl reingesprüht. Seither keine Geräusche mehr von meinem Sattel.


----------



## Michael140 (10. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Ich bin mal wieder dabei das Rad von meiner Süßen zu optimieren. Von der Kurbel will sie sich ja leider nicht trennen. Nun überlege ich einen Luftdämpfer einzubauen. Welchen Tune brauche ich beim Scratch? Habe über die Interne Sufu nix gefunden. Desweiteren hat sie sehr häufig Probleme mit chainsuck. Woran liegt das? Das Problem war vor einigen Wochen noch nicht da. Schaltung ist Augenscheinlich nicht verstellt. Leider bin ich noch am Anfang meiner Schrauberkarierre und weiß nicht weiter.
cu


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hast ne PN.

Laut Trek ist das ein spezieller Tune, inwiefern das Stimmt und wie es sich mit einem anderen Verhält ist auszutesten...

Hier steht ja noch der Bericht mit dem evolver isx-6 aus...


Viele Grüße


----------



## Budda88 (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hab hier ein gebrauchtes Scratch 7 gekauft gehabt. Es kam ständig ein Knacken aus der Dämpferregion, sodass ich den Dämpfer ausbauen wollte und gucken wie die Teile nun tatsächlich im Schuss waren...
Habe den oberen Bolzen zunächst nicht rausbekommen, ein Fahrradladen hats dann doch geschafft (ja viel rohe gewalt...) und man konnte nun sehen, dass die Bolzen gut beansprucht wurden. Weiß nciht genau wie ichs beschreiben soll, werde demnächst mal Fotos reinstellen. Fahrradladen hat alles gereinigt und neu gefettet, danach war das knacken so gut wie weg, nur noch bei Entlastung des Bikes.

Jedenfalls habe ich mir einen "neu/gebrauchten" Dämpfer geholt (bei dem ich 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht habe). Nun vernehm ich gar kein Knacken mehr (noch?). Daher geh ich davon aus, dass auch die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer was ab hatten. 
Damit mir die alten Bolzen die neuen Buchsen nicht kaputt machen möchte ich mir eben neue Bolzen kaufen.
http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-shock-mount-bolt-rockerlink-daempfer-bolzen-session-88.html

Kann die Länge der alten Bolzen grad nicht messen würde aber gern direkt bestellen um sie sobald wie möglich da zu haben, daher meine Frage jetzt an euch ob diese passen würden?

Gruß Budda


----------



## baatz (11. Mai 2011)

weiss jmd. welche Dämpferbuchsen man für den Vivid Air braucht ?


----------



## Marciman (12. Mai 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin mal wieder dabei das Rad von meiner Süßen zu optimieren. Von der Kurbel will sie sich ja leider nicht trennen. Nun überlege ich einen Luftdämpfer einzubauen. Welchen Tune brauche ich beim Scratch? Habe über die Interne Sufu nix gefunden. Desweiteren hat sie sehr häufig Probleme mit chainsuck. Woran liegt das? Das Problem war vor einigen Wochen noch nicht da. Schaltung ist Augenscheinlich nicht verstellt. Leider bin ich noch am Anfang meiner Schrauberkarierre und weiß nicht weiter.
> cu



Die Luftdämpfer sind TrailTuned und die Stahlfederdämpfer sind FreerideTuned. Leider liegen die Informationen nur Toxaholic (Herr Wacker) vor. Trek gibt diese nicht raus. Nach mehrmaligen drängen liegen sie aber jetzt bei Toxaholic vor. 
Aber bei Interesse kannst du auch meinen Dämpfer Fox RP23 TrailTuned aus dem Sratch Air 9 2011 haben, vielleicht 10-20km gefahren, dann durch Stahlfeder ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2011)

@Budda88
Beide Schrauben haben eine Schraubenlänge mit Kopf =66mm.
Übrigens habe ich beide Schraubenschäfte auch gefettet, da nach kurzer Fahrt ein komischer Belag auf dem Schraubenschaft erkennbar war und das Ding geknarzt hat wie Sau. Jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## grindi (12. Mai 2011)

Wichtig ist vorallem, dass ihr die Bolzen schmiert oder fettet! Wenn ihr das Bike bekommt und euer Shop das nicht gemacht hat, laufen die total trocken. Jedes Körnchen Staub frisst sich da natürlich in die Bolzen. Du kannst auch deine alten Bolzen polieren und sie wieder verwenden, dann ists kein Problem. Wenn allerdings die Dämpferbuchs hin ist, wirds schwieriger....


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

Redest du von den Distanzstücken oder den Gleitlagern im Dämpfer? Vertragen die sich  mit dem Fett?


----------



## Deleted 100301 (12. Mai 2011)

Hi, wohnt einer von euch Scratch-Besitzern in Rosenheim? Würde gerne mal die Rahmengröße ausprobieren.

Grüße


----------



## grindi (12. Mai 2011)

@Jan84: Wieso sollte sich irgendwas daran nicht mit dem Fett vertragen? Gerade solche Achsen sollten meiner Meinung nach immer genügend gefettet sein, da sonst wie von Budda88 beschrieben, Dreck zwischen Bolzen und Führung gerät. Dort wirkt er dann wie Schmirgelpapier....


----------



## Budda88 (13. Mai 2011)

Die neuen Bolzen kommen hoffentlich heute an. Dann kann ich sie tauschen und werde mal Bilder von den alten machen, damit man mal sieht wie das ausschaut


----------



## urks (13. Mai 2011)

@Lipper-Zipfel: ha, bei meinem neuen Scratch Air knarzt der Hinterbau auch - werd gleich mal eine ordentliche Schmiererei starten und hoffe, dass das die Lösung ist.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Mai 2011)

Ja, aber nicht die Schraubensicherung einschmieren, sonst dreht sich alles wieder langsam auf.


----------



## jan84 (13. Mai 2011)

grindi schrieb:


> @Jan84: Wieso sollte sich irgendwas daran nicht mit dem Fett vertragen? Gerade solche Achsen sollten meiner Meinung nach immer genügend gefettet sein, da sonst wie von Budda88 beschrieben, Dreck zwischen Bolzen und Führung gerät. Dort wirkt er dann wie Schmirgelpapier....



Es gibt einige Gleitlagerwerkstoffe die sich mit vielen Fetten nicht vertragen. Die Lager quellen dann auf. 
Ich *meine* auch bei Fox mal was in die Richtung gelesen zu haben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Mai 2011)

Gleitlager dürfen nicht gefettet werden, da sie mit Beschichtungen versehen sind, die Kupfer und Blei enthalten.
Das ist völlig richtig, was du sagts Jan, die Dinger sind dann kaputt geschmiert.
Bei den Bolzen ist das was Anderes, weil die Partner ja Alu und Alu sind und deshalb fressen können, die Gleitlager befinden sich ja nur im Auge der Dämpferbefestigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grindi (13. Mai 2011)

Und was heisst das konkret? Wenn ich den Bolzen fette, dann kommt ja automatisch auch Fett ans Dämpferauge.... Der Bolzen geht ja durch Führungen und Dämpferauge....


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Mai 2011)

Nö, die Alubuchsen, die im Dämpfer stecken, bewegen sich im Dämpferauge, die Bolzen stecken wiederum in den Buchsen und dürfen gefettet werden. Da kommt nix ran an die Gleitlager. Der Durchmesser der Buchsen hat ja meist um die 12-15mm und die Bolzen haben 10mm.
Alles klar?!


----------



## grindi (13. Mai 2011)

Aaah ja stimmt ja. Hatte die Konstruktion gerade nicht im Kopf. Macht ja auch Sinn, das Auge muss demnach auch nicht gefettet werden! Danke dir


----------



## Budda88 (13. Mai 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht die Schraubensicherung einschmieren, sonst dreht sich alles wieder langsam auf.



Die Schraubensicherung hat mich beim ersten mal öffnen der Bolzen einige Nerven gekostet


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Mai 2011)

Nimm halt die Mittelfeste.
Ohne lockern sich die Schrauben mit der Zeit.


----------



## Budda88 (13. Mai 2011)

Auf den alten war und auf den neuen Bolzen ist bereits blaue (mittelfeste) drauf  Naja wird halt wieder Nerven kosten ^^


----------



## Lipoly (14. Mai 2011)

Brauch mal ne kurze info weil ich grad auf Dienstreise bin und das scratch 400km von mir entfernt

Was ist da für ne federlänge drin im '11er scratch 9? Die härte weis ich aber die Länge nicht und wollte ne titanfeder ordern!

Lg


----------



## Budda88 (14. Mai 2011)

So, das sind die alten Schrauben.
Die linke ist von oben und die rechte von unten.
Detailbilder von der oberen.




http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2524/6ugbg9ae_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2524/din6wxgc_jpg.htm


----------



## noco (14. Mai 2011)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Brauch mal ne kurze info weil ich grad auf Dienstreise bin und das scratch 400km von mir entfernt
> 
> Was ist da für ne federlänge drin im '11er scratch 9? Die härte weis ich aber die Länge nicht und wollte ne titanfeder ordern!
> 
> Lg



Dämpferlänge ist 8,5" od. 216mm 
Dämpferhub 2,5" od. 67mm

Titanfeder sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, 
Gewichtsersparnis zur Fox Stahlfeder ist je nach Härte vielleicht 30 bis 50g

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2011)

Wegen Gewichten von Federn Titan wie auch Stahl, schaut einfach mal ihr beiIBC Weightwatchers rein


----------



## noco (14. Mai 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Wegen Gewichten von Federn Titan wie auch Stahl, schaut einfach mal ihr beiIBC Weightwatchers rein



Cool, merci! 

Hintergrund zu meinem Post:
Bekannter hat sich vor kurzem eine FOX/Toxoholix Titanfeder für sein Scratch geholt - 2,8" - war kaum leichter als die Stahlfeder und hatte dann auch nicht mal Platz im Dämpfer....
Da bin ich ja mit meiner DSP 350 x 2,75 gewichtstechnisch doch ganz gut dabei! 

Bernd


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2011)

kay, ein 3" Nukeproof müsste eigentlich beim 222er Dämpfer passen, bei mir im 240er Dämpfer war noch 4-6cm Gewindegang Platz.....


----------



## Deleted 100301 (14. Mai 2011)

So, nochmal: Irgendwelche Rosenheimer Trek-Fahrer hier?
Würde es gerne mal kurz probefahren. Können auch gerne ne Tour zusammen machen. Kenne sehr geile Trails hier im Voralpenland.

Grüße


----------



## Marki72 (14. Mai 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> So, nochmal: Irgendwelche Rosenheimer Trek-Fahrer hier?
> Würde es gerne mal kurz probefahren. Können auch gerne ne Tour zusammen machen. Kenne sehr geile Trails hier im Voralpenland.
> 
> Grüße



Servus!

Versuchs doch mal bei Inntal-Bike in Oberaudorf! Der Ladenbesitzer und noch ein paar Jungs sind Scratch Fans!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Deleted 100301 (15. Mai 2011)

Danke, isn guter Tipp. Die haben und verleihen welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (16. Mai 2011)

Hope V2 mit innenbelüfteter Scheibe vs. Avid Code (alle 203mm)

bin leider ein etwas schwerer Fahrer als der Durchschnitt : nun suche ich nach der geeigneten Bremse. Welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Sind unter euch schwere Fahrer die gute Erfahrungen mit diesen oder anderen Bremsen unter schwierigen Bedingungen haben? Danke!


----------



## L0cke (16. Mai 2011)

Shimano Saint oder Formula The One/RX mit Saintscheiben


----------



## urks (16. Mai 2011)

um noch einmal auf die Dämpferbolzen zurück zu kommen: wollte meine am Wochenende schmieren und -  - die schauen schon nach wenigen Ausfahrten völlig zerschlissen aus => mein Händler darf gleich neue Bolzen und Buchsen bestellen. 

Das knarren dürfte aber nicht nur von den nicht geschmierten sondern auch von den fast losten  Bolzen gekommen sein. Und wenn der Dämpferbolzen einen Abflug macht gehts dem Fahrer nicht besser.
Außerdem war das nicht das erste "Schräubchen", dass ich nachziehen musste. Für 4.000  darf man anscheinend noch keine gute Montage verlangen. Da macht sich Trek keinen guten Namen...

Also, wenn ihr das gute Stück kauft soll sich euer Händerl gleich einmal an die Arbeit machen und die Bolzen schmieren (+ Schraubensicherung aufs Gewinde!) und alle Schrauben kontrollieren.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Mai 2011)

> Also, wenn ihr das gute Stück kauft soll sich euer Händerl gleich einmal an die Arbeit machen und die Bolzen schmieren (+ Schraubensicherung aufs Gewinde!) und alle Schrauben kontrollieren.



Mache ich immer selber, traue nur dir selber, der Händler vergisst auch viel.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,

habe ich ein Verständnissproblem?

Was soll denn geschmiert werden? Der Bolzen dreht sich doch im Dämpferauge, an der Schraube dreht da doch nichts???

Wenn die Schraube Fest klemmt die doch den Bolzen ein. Denke ich zumindest!

Gruß


----------



## clemson (16. Mai 2011)

urks schrieb:


> um noch einmal auf die Dämpferbolzen zurück zu kommen: wollte meine am Wochenende schmieren und -  - die schauen schon nach wenigen Ausfahrten völlig zerschlissen aus => mein Händler darf gleich neue Bolzen und Buchsen bestellen.
> 
> Das knarren dürfte aber nicht nur von den nicht geschmierten sondern auch von den fast losten  Bolzen gekommen sein. Und wenn der Dämpferbolzen einen Abflug macht gehts dem Fahrer nicht besser.
> Außerdem war das nicht das erste "Schräubchen", dass ich nachziehen musste. Für 4.000  darf man anscheinend noch keine gute Montage verlangen. Da macht sich Trek keinen guten Namen...
> ...



und was macht dein Händler für sein Geld? Normalerweise sollte jedes Rad das ein Händler in dieser Preisklasse verkauft vom Hänlder nochmals geprüft werden inkl Drehmomentschlüssel, egal welche Marke es ist. Schliesslich baut er dieses ja auch fertig auf. Dafür ist er ja auch ein Fachhändler und hat dementsprechend seine Marge. Die Dinger sind ja schliesslich ein paar Wochen per Schiff unterwegs und werden in der Regel vormontiert und nicht endmontiert ausgeliefert......


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wenn die  Bolzen in ein paar Wochen verschlissen sind ist das Garantie. Da würde ich mich mal locker zurücklehnen und den Händler erledigen lassen. Inkl. EInbau. Wo ist denn da das Problem? Service wird ja oft recht flott erledigt also locker bleiben!

Ich hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Fox Dämpfer in nur einem Tag repariert. OK, eventuell eine Ausnahme, Zocchi Gabel hat mal 6 Wochen gedauert...

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## urks (17. Mai 2011)

@clemson: klar sollte der Händler drüber schauen, da geb ich dir recht. Aber wenn an einer der wichtigsten Schraube die Schraubensicherung fehlt, dann hat vor allem der Hersteller einen Pfusch gedreht. Da ist es schön, wenn der Händerl die Schraube nachzieht, aber ohne Schraubensicherung wird sie sich trotzdem lösen...

@LarsLipp: im Dämpferauge sitzt ein Gleitlager (innen meist Kunststoffbeschichtet, außen meist aus Kupfer oder Weißblech) => im Gleitlager sitzen die Dämpferbuchsen (ohne Fett) => durch die Dämpferbuchsen geht der Bolzen (Schraube) und die sollte gefettet werden.


----------



## noco (17. Mai 2011)

urks schrieb:


> @clemson: klar sollte der Händler drüber schauen, da geb ich dir recht. Aber wenn an einer der wichtigsten Schraube die Schraubensicherung fehlt, dann hat vor allem der Hersteller einen Pfusch gedreht. Da ist es schön, wenn der Händerl die Schraube nachzieht, aber ohne Schraubensicherung wird sie sich trotzdem lösen...
> 
> @LarsLipp: im Dämpferauge sitzt ein Gleitlager (innen meist Kunststoffbeschichtet, außen meist aus Kupfer oder Weißblech) => im Gleitlager sitzen die Dämpferbuchsen (ohne Fett) => durch die Dämpferbuchsen geht der Bolzen (Schraube) und die sollte gefettet werden.



Hab schon das eine od. andere mal über ein Scratch "drübergeschaut", aber Schraubensicherung war immer an den Bolzen. Der Korrosion am Dämpferbolzen vorbeugen ist dann schon Sache eines engagierten Mechanikers bzw. Erfahrungssache. 
Wenn nicht schon bei der Endmontage geschehen, wird sowas i.d.R. bei der 1. kostenlosen Inspektion erkannt u. erledigt. Dafür gibt es diese ja auch und sollte dann auch wahrgenommen werden.

Bernd


----------



## othu (17. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mich ein bisschen in das Scratch verguckt, da ich aber eigentlich einen Selbstaufbau machen möchte, interessiert mich hauptsächlich der Rahmen, gibt es da Unterschiede Scratch 6/7/8/9 bzw. 2010/2011?

Und ist das Scratch Hammerschmidt-kompatibel?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

Bis auf die Lackierung gibts keine Unterschiede, ISCG Aufnahme ist auch vorhanden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## othu (17. Mai 2011)

Danke! Mache mich mal auf die Suche...


----------



## McFlury (17. Mai 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Danke! Mache mich mal auf die Suche...



Was suchst du den für Scratch und welcher Größe?


----------



## Marciman (17. Mai 2011)

apropo Hammerschmidt, habt ihr Probleme beim Anbau gehabt? Muss man irgendetwas beachten?

wegen den Bremsen nochmal: gibt es noch andere Erfahrungen. Bei der Formula The One hatte ich nach 1200hm Abfahrt übelste Geräusche, Gestank und rotglühende Scheiben. Also bei >100kg Fahrern halte ich diese für nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## othu (17. Mai 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Was suchst du den für Scratch und welcher Größe?



Egal, Hauptsache den Rahmen, Rest nehme ich was kommt...
Größe L/19" denke ich, bin 184cm.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## grindi (17. Mai 2011)

Es ist ja nicht immer eine Frage des Gewichts sondern auch wie man bremst. Selbst wenn ich (und ich bin nicht 100kg) immer auf der Bremse sitze, glüht sie nach weniger als 1000hm.... Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass eine 200er Scheibe beim Ottonormalfahrer (auch wenner 110kg hat) schnell anfängt zu glühen. Aber ich lasse mich gern belehren. 

@othu: Ich hätte ein 7er Scratch 2010 zu verkaufen, mach mir doch mal ein Angebot für den Rahmen. Die Komponenten kann ich sonst auch behalten....


----------



## fuzzball (17. Mai 2011)

super wäre es, wenn ein Mod endlich das "2010 Freerider" aus dem Titel streichen würde.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meines im Einsatz:



Und hier:


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache den Rahmen, Rest nehme ich was kommt...
> Größe L/19" denke ich, bin 184cm.
> 
> Grüße
> Otto



Hast du mal draufgesessen? Mir ist bei 186cm, 92cm Schrittlänge das L spürbar zu klein (zu kurz und zu niedrig), zumindest wenn ich damit noch mehr als 100-200Hm hochfahren will...

Bei eBay steht gerade ein L drin. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (17. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre bei 187cm und 92cm Schrittlänge ein L. Klar, es geht nicht so gut bergauf, aber ob das mit dem XL wesentlich besser geht ist die Frage. Aber ein XL wäre mir viel zu träge und hoch.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre XL bei 196cm und 93cm Schrittlänge und habe mich noch nie so wendig gefühlt.


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

biketunE schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 187cm und 92cm Schrittlänge ein L. Klar, es geht nicht so gut bergauf, aber ob das mit dem XL wesentlich besser geht ist die Frage. Aber ein XL wäre mir viel zu träge und hoch.



Interessant wie die Geschmäcker auseinandergehen, ich fand das XL im vergleich zu meinem CubeFritzz schon erfreulich handlich .


----------



## Bashorbadger (17. Mai 2011)

fahre m bei 1,78 und 80cm schritt.. ps nice pics zipfel ich mach auch mal paar bei der nächsten ausfahrt


----------



## Marki72 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Will mir ein 8er oder 9er Scratch Air zulegen! Weiß jemand Gewichte von den Beiden Modellen in Größe L?
Und mit wieviel Aufwand kommt man in ca 14kg?

Danke für jeden Tip!


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

Bei den 14kg ist die hauptfrage wohl die der Bereifung . Wenn du die 14kg mit DH Reifen erreichen willst wirds halt teurer als wenn du sie mit FatAlbert oder sowas erreichen willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grindi (17. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe die Grössenpolemik nicht wirklich. Ich bin 1.87m und möchte nichts grösseres als ein L fahren. Auch Touren mit 1500hm sind überhaupt kein Problem. Ich bin auch schon mit dem XL gefahren, aber merkbar bequemer war das nicht. Höchstens träger....


----------



## urks (18. Mai 2011)

die Größe ist bei dem Radl schon schwierig festzulegen - liegt vermutlich an den vielen verschiedenen Einsatzmöglichkeiten (DH bis Tour). Ich persönlich bin 184cm groß und fahre das M. Der Rahmen ist schon sehr klein, aber fürs technisch schwierige Gelände passt er mir so. 1.000hm rauf (zu mehr bin ich noch nicht gekommen) sind mit der Größe noch sehr gut zu fahren.

Zum Gewicht: mein Air 9 in M hatte 14,8 kg ohne Pedale. Die originalen Bontrager Reifen und Schläuche sind schon sehr leicht (ca. 750g die Reifen + ca. 160 g die Schläuche). Da spart man selbst mit Nobby Nic & Co nicht sehr viel. Bei der versenkbaren Sattelstütze wäre noch Gewicht zu sparen, allerdings lässt sich nur diese ganz versenken. 14 kg sind glaub ich recht schwer zu erreichen (die 16 hatte ich hingegen gleich )


----------



## Marciman (18. Mai 2011)

Die Rahemengröße wird auf jedenfall durch den eigenen Geschmack/Vorliebe und Einsatzgebiet geprägt.
Aber als vergleich: Ich fahre auch L bei 1,89m und 88cm Schrittlänge und ich würde es auf keinen Fall anders haben wollen. Einsatzgebiet: Trails surfen, steile verblockte Abfahrten, Airtime und natürlich auch bergauf (in meinen Gegenden sucht man verzweifelt nach einer Seilbahn) - kurzum ich brauch es agil und wendig.
Ich habe das Scratch Air 9 2011 mit Fox DHX RC4, DTSwiss FR2050 ca. 15,3kg


----------



## Marciman (18. Mai 2011)

@grindi
Danke für den Tip, aber diesen Fehler mache ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr 
Such nur was Standfesteres - Code und Hope V2 kam mir da halt in den Sinn. Zum anderen habe ich die Avids vom Scratch an mein Fritzz angebaut und bereue ein wenig den Umbau, weil die einen viel besseren Eindruck  hinterläßt als es meine Formula The One mit 200mm Scheiben je getan hat.


----------



## Budda88 (18. Mai 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Ich habe das Scratch Air 9 2011 mit Fox DHX RC4, DTSwiss FR2050 ca. 15,3kg



Fährst du den Laufsatz hinten mit Adaptern?
An alle, kann man ohne probleme auch mit Adaptern DH/FR fahren, oder sollte man das lieber lassen?


----------



## timtrail (18. Mai 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> ... Ich habe das Scratch Air 9 2011 mit Fox DHX RC4, DTSwiss FR2050 ca. 15,3kg



Kannst Du mal ein Bild posten vom Bike mit LRS? Würde mit den auch gerne "schenken"


----------



## Deleted 174494 (19. Mai 2011)

Seid schön vorsichtig mit euren Bikes, das Scratch hält nicht viel aus, dieses Rad einen Freerider zu nennen ist lachhaft! Ich hab mir letzte Woche eine riesige Delle ins Unterrohr gefahren, nachdem Das Rad ohne mich (war abgesprungen) mit geringster Geschwindigkeit gegen ein kleines Bäumchen gerutscht ist.


----------



## L0cke (19. Mai 2011)

mach mir keine Angst ,muss ich wohl doch wieder Froggy fahren, das hält garantiert übelste Beanspruchung aus (weiß ich aus Erfahrung)....


----------



## Deleted 174494 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich noch kein geileres Bike als das Scratch gefahren bin. Nur sollte man jeglichen Bodenkontakt mit dem Rahmen vermeiden...


----------



## biketunE (19. Mai 2011)

Naja der Rahmen ist ja auch nicht sonderlich schwer... das wirst du auch mit einem 601er hinkriegen. 

Man merkt einem Rad ziemlich schnell an, was man damit fahren kann. Und es gibt wenige Bikes mit denen man so effizient bergauf fahren kann und trotzdem sich super für den Park eignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (19. Mai 2011)

Froggyrahmen wiegt auch nur etwa 3kg


----------



## Marciman (19. Mai 2011)

Budda88 schrieb:


> Fährst du den Laufsatz hinten mit Adaptern?
> An alle, kann man ohne probleme auch mit Adaptern DH/FR fahren, oder sollte man das lieber lassen?



@Budda88
solltest du einen LRS mit nur 135mm haben, kannst du bei DT Swiss direkt und einigen anderen Shops dir die original DT Swiss Adapter kaufen. Diese tauschst du dann einfach mit den Endstücken an deinem HR - et voila dein neues 142mm breites HR ist geboren. Das habe ich bei meinem alten auch so gemacht, die neuen hatte ich mir gleich als 142mm HR geholt.
Und natürlich kannst du damit auch DH/FR, deswegen habe ich ihn mir geholt. Dieser LRS steckt bislang alles weg - ich gehöre noch eher zu den Amateuren, dh. Fehllandungen, Bruchlandungen etc.


----------



## othu (19. Mai 2011)

grindi schrieb:


> @othu: Ich hätte ein 7er Scratch 2010 zu verkaufen, mach mir doch mal ein Angebot für den Rahmen. Die Komponenten kann ich sonst auch behalten....



Hi, hab dir ne PN geschrieben



jan84 schrieb:


> Hast du mal draufgesessen? Mir ist bei 186cm, 92cm Schrittlänge das L spürbar zu klein (zu kurz und zu niedrig), zumindest wenn ich damit noch mehr als 100-200Hm hochfahren will...
> 
> Bei eBay steht gerade ein L drin.
> 
> ...



Ne, habe ich noch nicht, ich bin da aber auch nicht sonderlich feinfühlig, ich kaufe immer L/19", meist ungefahren und komme damit immer zurecht.


Das Ebay-Scratch ist ein 17,5", der Typ hat sich verschrieben mit dem L



McFlury schrieb:


> Was suchst du den für Scratch und welcher Größe?



Danke für deine Info, ich werde mir das mal überlegen, ich bin halt noch unsicher ob ich wieder ein 26" Rad möchte...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Budda88 (19. Mai 2011)

Danke Marciman für deine Info! 
Von welchem Scratch 7 redet ihr bei ebay? Von dem das proedition anbietet? Habe nun schon häufiger von diesem Verkäufer eins eingestellt gesehen und immer gedacht es würde sich da um dasselbe handeln weil iwas faul ist und er es immer wieder zurückgeschickt bekommt 
Naja mein Dämpfer von ihm läuft einwandfrei


----------



## fukz (19. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder was neues, hatte die letzten Wochen beim feste reinreten im leichtesten Gang an steilen Rampen beim Scratch so ein komisches Knacken gehört, wie wenn die Speichen lose wären, Speichen waren aber fest.
Heute war ich dann also nach der Arbeit kurz eine Runde fahren und beim runter fahren, ohne Sturz oder ähnlichem gab es ein neues Klackern, diesmal etwas metalischer wie wenn etwas gegen einen Hohlkörper schlagen würde, ich also abgestiegen und rum diagnostiziert, aber hab die Ursache  nicht gefunden, auch beim 2ten Mal absteigen. Beim dritten mal anhalten, das Geräusch war nun echt bedenklich, hab ichs dann entdeckt sah aus als wäre das Schaltwerk kaputt weil das gegen die Hinterbaustrebe gedrückt hat und da hat mir dann ein netter Zweiradmechaniker den ich auf dem Trail getroffen habe bei der Ursachensuche geholfe,also Schlatwerk war intakt, aber bei dem scheiß Schaltauge ist genau diese klitzekleine ecke wo sich das XT Shadow abstützt weggebrochen... 
Mal sehen was Trek dazu sagt, weil Schaltaugen von denen sind ja nicht direkt billig. Und das Rad ist erst ein 3/4 Jahr alt.
Hat schon wer ähnliches erlebt?
Grüße


----------



## McFlury (19. Mai 2011)

fukz schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues, hatte die letzten Wochen beim feste reinreten im leichtesten Gang an steilen Rampen beim Scratch so ein komisches Knacken gehört, wie wenn die Speichen lose wären, Speichen waren aber fest...



Das Knacken hatte ich von Anfang an bei meinem Air 6. Nach Tausch der originalen Sram Kette gegen eien Shiman HG-73 war es weg.

Das mit dem Schaltauge passiert meistens, wenn sich das Schaltwerk ein wenig lockert und hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Trek zu tun.


----------



## fukz (19. Mai 2011)

Schaltwerk saß bomenfest, die Ecke ist richtig rausgedrückt aber nur die Ecke, wie als wenn das alu zu weich gewesen wäre..


----------



## Bashorbadger (20. Mai 2011)

könntest du n bild posten? Da müssen ja schon ordentl. Kräfte am Werk sein dass sowas verbiegt..

mfg Moritz


----------



## fukz (20. Mai 2011)

Da ist nix verbogen, das ist weggedrückt, hier mal ein Foto, ist ganz komisch. Sonst ist alles perfekt.nur diese kleine blöde Ecke fehlt. -> 25
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (20. Mai 2011)

Budda88 schrieb:


> Danke Marciman für deine Info!
> Von welchem Scratch 7 redet ihr bei ebay? Von dem das proedition anbietet? Habe nun schon häufiger von diesem Verkäufer eins eingestellt gesehen und immer gedacht es würde sich da um dasselbe handeln weil iwas faul ist und er es immer wieder zurückgeschickt bekommt
> Naja mein Dämpfer von ihm läuft einwandfrei



Hallo,

proedition ist mE oK. Ich habe dort im Januar einen Remedy Rahmen gekauft und abgeholt, alles prima.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Bashorbadger (20. Mai 2011)

@fukz hmm das sieht komisch aus.. hast nen schlag drauf bekommen? oder schaltest du so wild


----------



## fukz (21. Mai 2011)

Naja ich fahr halt viele steile Rampen hier in den Alpen, aber trotzdem darf sowas nicht passieren...
Zumal hier keiner in der Gegend das Teil lagernd hat...


----------



## Christian_85 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi, muss ich bei dem drehen des Mino Links iwas beachten finde dazu weiter nichts im Internet?


----------



## Padde (21. Mai 2011)

No, in gewünschter Richtung die Exzenter-Platte einlegen und festschrauben. Drehmoment steht daneben, glaube ich. Ich habe sie gut handfest gezogen. Wie immer: nich übertreiben, ich meine hier im Forum schon von einer überdrehten Minolink-Schraube gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Christian_85 (21. Mai 2011)

Super Danke! Wieviel Nm sind denn 175 IN-LBS ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (21. Mai 2011)

*0,1131 Nm/IN-LBS


----------



## Christian_85 (21. Mai 2011)

Super Danke !!


----------



## timtrail (21. Mai 2011)

Weiss einer wo ich auf die schnelle den Unterrohrschutz herbekomme? d.h. Der versender hat ihn auf lager ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich glaube Jehle Bikes hat ihn.
Ups, leider ausverkauft.


----------



## Budda88 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich nehm Biketape


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Scratchbesitzer,
ich suche einen Stahlfederdämpfer für mein Scratch, hat zufällig jemand einen anzubieten? Vielleicht auch noch mit der passenden Feder(ich, nackisch 88
Kg)


----------



## rider_x (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute...
bin gestern ein Scratch 7 2010 mit 160mm Gabel probegefahren und frage mich ob der Sprung zur 180mm Gabel so groß ist. Persönlich würd ich ja die 180 vorziehen, aber obs wirklich notwendig ist?
Gruß


----------



## t0obi (22. Mai 2011)

Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich des Trek scratch 8 coil 2011 kann man das noch mit der einfach Kurbel und dem Federweg auf Touren fahren?
Hat eventuell jemand das scratch und könnte seine Erfahrungen posten...
danke
mfg


----------



## Deep (23. Mai 2011)

Spaß macht es bestimmt keinen.


----------



## bansaiman (23. Mai 2011)

Hi, wenn du die ZEit von ca. 2 Wochen dann noch warten kannst, würde ich empfehlen eher ein Air 6 zu erstehen, weil sehr güsntig und mit Teilen ausm Bikemarkt auf zu möbeln. Da kommst gpnstige rudn besser weg (es sei denn, du bekommst direkt ein 8er oder 9er für knapp 2000) 
Der DHX ist nämlich fürs gleiche Geld durch besseres zu ersetzen.
HAbe mich nach Beratung hier für den Evolver ISX 6 entschieden. Der arbeitet einfach klasse, unglaublich sensibel, vielfältig aber leicht ein zu stellen und rauscht nicht durch die MItte wieder DHX Air.
Die Standard Lyrik SOlo Air behalten eine Mico Katusche oder besser CR-Conceptionkartusche für ca. 180 Euro kaufen,d as ganze bei einem Tuner direkt tunen lassen (der darf das dann direkt einbauen ^^) und du hast ein ebessere Gabel als die Standard Top Gabeln. und das für 280 Ocken mehr als die Solo Air, die nur Rebound hat. Achja udn bei den 2010er Scrtach muss dann der Spacer aus der Lyrik, baut ja dort mit 160mm hat aber 170, also raus mit dem Spacer.
Den Rest schießt du dir günstig zusammen ;-)
Wie gesagt, es sei denn, du bekommst eh das Topmodell mit Glück super günstig. Aber das beschriebene ist mein Weg, und klappt bis jetzt hervorragend 




Marki72 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Will mir ein 8er oder 9er Scratch Air zulegen! Weiß jemand Gewichte von den Beiden Modellen in Größe L?
> Und mit wieviel Aufwand kommt man in ca 14kg?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (23. Mai 2011)

Neeeeee, bischt verrückt? 
2 Blätter 10-fach KAssette und Kettenführung... oder HS




t0obi schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich des Trek scratch 8 coil 2011 kann man das noch mit der einfach Kurbel und dem Federweg auf Touren fahren?
> Hat eventuell jemand das scratch und könnte seine Erfahrungen posten...
> danke
> mfg


----------



## t0obi (23. Mai 2011)

Ja wie jetzt seit wann beeinflusst ne Kettenführung die Tourentauglichkeit?
Wäre super wenn du  genauer Ausführen könntest warum es nicht für Touren geeignet ist...


----------



## esmirald_h (23. Mai 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=198&x=10&y=13&CategoryID=112&SortBy=DiscountDESC




lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hallo Scratchbesitzer,
> ich suche einen Stahlfederdämpfer für mein Scratch, hat zufällig jemand einen anzubieten? Vielleicht auch noch mit der passenden Feder(ich, nackisch 88
> Kg)


----------



## 2Pat (23. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Scratch 9 2011 und wiegt 16,4 kg


----------



## jan84 (23. Mai 2011)

Kurze frage nochmal: Das Steuerrohr hat unten normalen 1,5" Durchmesser richtig? Sprich für ne 1 1/8 Gabel brauch ich einen ganz normal 1,5 > 1 1/8 Reduziersteuersatz !?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## noco (24. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Kurze frage nochmal: Das Steuerrohr hat unten normalen 1,5" Durchmesser richtig? Sprich für ne 1 1/8 Gabel brauch ich einen ganz normal 1,5 > 1 1/8 Reduziersteuersatz !?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Vorsicht! - es gibt keinen "normalen" 1,5 Steuersatz.....!
Wenn`s um die Lagerschale geht, die hat 56mm Aussendurchmesser.
Es genügt aber, einfach einen Reduzierkonus alleine zu verwenden, z.B. FSA - d.h. Lagerring ist m.W. im (innen)Durchmesser bei 1,5 gleich.
Die evtl. unterschiedliche Gradzahl der Fase kann man eher vernachlässigen.

@2Pad
Cool, meins wiegt auch soviel bzw. so wenig...

Bernd


----------



## bansaiman (24. Mai 2011)

Nicht direkt... ABER. wenn du ein Scratch fahren willst, auch auf Touren, gehe ich nach wie vor davon aus, dass du auch mal ballern gehst. Bei der Ausführung mit 1-Fach Kettenblatt ist eine dran ;-) bei 2-3-fach UMrüstung solltest du eine hinzufügen, sonst fliegt die Kette. Es sei denn du kaufst ein Scratch, um spazieren zu fahren und bergab die Bremse abonniert hast , was ich jedoch mal nicht glaube ^^ Daher KeFü, alles klar?  oder HS eben.

Tourentauglichkeit bei einem Kettenblatt? Das fragst du nicht wirklich 
Wenn du nicht nur im Flachland wie Holland fährst, was ich auch nicht denke ;-) kommst du mit 1* 9 oder 10 Ritzeln mit dem großen Kettenblatt nicht aus. Ich nutze mein volles Spektrum der 3*9 Übersetzuung, die ich habe, für bergauf habe ich die kleinste Variante am laufen, bei 60 Km/H die längste. Daher ist 2*10 sicher sinnvoll.
Mit nem 1-fach gehst du nur shutteln, das ist sicher. Davon wir dir jeder für Touren mit mehr Höhenmetern als nem Golfhügel abraten  andere heulen schließlich schon rum, dass sie überhaupt nicht mit nem Scratch bergauf fahren würden. . . gut, die sind aber, naja... reden wir nciht davon 
Save the Woods!





t0obi schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt seit wann beeinflusst ne Kettenführung die Tourentauglichkeit?
> Wäre super wenn du  genauer Ausführen könntest warum es nicht für Touren geeignet ist...


----------



## fuzzball (24. Mai 2011)

1X9 oder 1X10 ist selbstverständlich tourentauglich, es kommt halt darauf an wieviel wumms man in den Beinchen hat.


----------



## McFlury (24. Mai 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> 1X9 oder 1X10 ist selbstverständlich tourentauglich, es kommt halt darauf an wieviel wumms man in den Beinchen hat.



...für´n Taunus alle mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0obi (24. Mai 2011)

was könnt ihr mir für ne 2 Fach Kurbel an nem Trek scratch 8 2011 empfehlen?
Standart mäßig ist diese verbaut : Race Face Ride, 36T w/bash guard

mfg


----------



## Freerider 1 (24. Mai 2011)

So hab nun nach eineinhalb jahren Scratch fahren einen Riss im Rahmen
 mal sehen wie lang es dauert bis ich einen neuen bekomme


----------



## martinfueloep (24. Mai 2011)

@ Freerider_1: wo/wobei ist der Rahmen gerissen?


----------



## Budda88 (24. Mai 2011)

Würde mich auch stark interessieren. Bist viele harte Sachen gefahren und noch Anfänger gewesen, also Fehler bei Landungen?

Ja cih bin neugierig


----------



## Freerider 1 (24. Mai 2011)

Die untere Schwinge ist Gerissen an der vorderen Schaltzughalterung.
Nein bin kein anfänger mehr, fahre aber schon auch mal einen Downhill mit ordentlich geschwindigkeit und lass sonst auch nichts aus.   
Das Bike widr als schon beansprucht.

Wobei es genau pasiert ist kann ich nicht sagen habs halt letzt beim Putzen festgestelt


----------



## timtrail (24. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist das untere Lager des Steuersatzes am ende, weiss einer wo ich "Cane Creek Frustum SE Light Edition" herbekomme oder was ich alternativ dazu verbauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (24. Mai 2011)

timtrail schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das untere Lager des Steuersatzes am ende, weiss einer wo ich "Cane Creek Frustum SE Light Edition" herbekomme oder was ich alternativ dazu verbauen kann?



z.B. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26830_Steuersatz-Konfigurator-.html

SIU 1,5 - 56,0/62,0
- Bauart: Semi-integriert (Semi Integrated)
- Anwendung: Unten
- Gabelschaft: 39,8mm
- Steuerrohr (Rahmen-Innendurchmesser): 56,00mm
- Lagerschalentiefe: 10,80mm
- Einbauhöhe: 2,80mm
- Herstellernummer: 11306380

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## timtrail (25. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bansaiman (26. Mai 2011)

Hey,

ich habe hier mal einen ganz interessanten Garantiefall. Brauche Meinungen/Rat:

An der Wippe hat sich die Hülle!!!  vom Schaltzug (ob lks. Umwerferzug) in die Wippe gesfräst  NUr von der  normalen Federarbeit  Hatte die Züge so gelassen, wie original montiert  und mir nicht viel dabei gedacht, aber normalerweise führt sowas ja nur  zur Lackschäden.
Ich müsste doch eigentlich Ersatz in irgendeiner  Form bekommen, oder? Bei Leuten, die Bruch wegen Überlastung erleiden  kann man ja drum streiten, aber wohl nicht wenn eine ZugHÜLLE  einen  Freeride Rahmen demoliert.
Sowas habe ich noch von niemandem sonst berichtet bekommen.
Wie kulant ist da Trek bzw. was sollte ich sagen, damit ich auf jeden Fall Ersatz bekomme(Wippe oder Rahmen ist mir egal)?


Save The Woods


----------



## jan84 (26. Mai 2011)

Lass deinen Händler bei Trek anfragen. Tendentiell würde ich sagen ist das -zumindest die Kontrolle im Rahmen einer Inspektion-  eher im Verantwortungsbereich des Händlers. 

Ich hatte den Fall mal bei einer CubeStereo, hier wurde das Unterrohr massiv angeschliffen. Es ist auch egal was das fürn Bike ist, das passiert beim 6kg Hardtail genauso wie beim 20kg DHler oder bei nem Jeep. Wenn son Kunststoffteil mit Dreck irgendwo reibt wird material abgetragen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## othu (26. Mai 2011)

Jupp, passiert z.b. ständig an Gabelcastings das sich die Bremsleitungen "reinfressen"...


----------



## bansaiman (26. Mai 2011)

HI,

also im Grunde, sollte das klappen, weilöder Händler bei der Montage das hätte beachten müssen? Sprich ist cniht mein Fehler. Da bon ich gespannt. Denn was falsch gemacht habe ich ja nicht.


----------



## jan84 (26. Mai 2011)

So, mein Scratch ist eben fast fertig geworden. Ich bin positiv überrascht, der Aufbau hat - nach anfänglichen Problemen beim finden eines Reduziersteuersatzes die zum "spontanen Gabelwechsel" führten - vollkommen problemlos funktioniert. 
Die Waage ist bei 14,7kg stehen geblieben (Totem; RP2; 2,1kg Reifen). Bilder folgen die Tage. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## nnguitar (26. Mai 2011)

hey BANSAIMAN

kannst du davon mal ein bild reinstellen, das würde mich schon sehr interessieren wie das aussieht. Außerdam muss ich mal bei mir schaun obs nicht genauso kommt.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Mai 2011)

> Die Waage ist bei 14,7kg stehen geblieben (Totem; RP2; 2,1kg Reifen). Bilder folgen die Tage.


Aber nicht die Totem mit Stahlfeder, oder?
Ich stehe mittlerweile bei wieder 15,1Kg mit richtigen Männerreifen.
Und ich überlege gerade, einen Stahlfederdämpfer und auch eine Totem einzubauen.


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

Nein, ist eine SoloAir. Hatte bei der Lyrik schon keine Probleme mit der Kennlinie, denke das wird bei der Totem genauso sein. Beim Dämpfer werde ich mal den Evolver ISX6 ausprobieren, einfach weils ihn bei CRC für kleines Geld gab und der lt. einem Bekannten zieml. großes Tennis sein muss... Versuch macht kluch .

J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

Fährt jemand ne Kassette mit <32 Zähnen? Ich hab im Moment ne 28er drauf und das Problem, dass wenn ich auf dem kleinen Blatt bin die Kette über das untere Blech vom Umwerfer läuft, dieser aber nicht weiter unten montierbar ist :/. 

Hier der Bock



Sorry für die Bildqualität, das Handy kann nichts. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## L0cke (27. Mai 2011)

Bald ist Bikefestival in Willingen, wird man den ein oder anderen dort antreffen evtl auch zum Enduroride?

wer sein Bike noch etwas leichter haben will, ich habe gerade Produktionsüberschuss .

Loba RF36t 




Lofü E2 36t Innenlager




mit ISCG (05) habe ich auch noch etwas da




jan84 schrieb:


> So, mein Scratch ist eben fast fertig geworden. Ich bin positiv überrascht, der Aufbau hat - nach anfänglichen Problemen beim finden eines Reduziersteuersatzes die zum "spontanen Gabelwechsel" führten - vollkommen problemlos funktioniert.
> Die Waage ist bei 14,7kg stehen geblieben (Totem; RP2; 2,1kg Reifen). Bilder folgen die Tage.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Gewicht ist gut , geht aber auch mit Coil an Front wie Heck und Tele-Stütze, dafür 500g weniger bei den Reifen aber ca 200g mehr beim Rahmen^^


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

Gewichtsmäßig ist da bei mir auch noch (viel) Luft (320g Lenker is drauf, Schläuche sind drin, Sattel, ...). Bashguard muss ich bei gelegenheut mal wieder einen solideren drauf packen. 
Das leichte Aluding ist nichts, ich denke/befürchte da muss einfach was relativ massives her, Carbon trau ich an der Stelle auch nicht... 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## L0cke (27. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gewichtsmäßig ist da bei mir auch noch (viel) Luft (320g Lenker is drauf, Schläuche sind drin, Sattel, ...). Bashguard muss ich bei gelegenheut mal wieder einen solideren drauf packen.
> Das leichte Aluding ist nichts, ich denke/befürchte da muss einfach was relativ massives her, Carbon trau ich an der Stelle auch nicht...
> 
> 
> ...



guck mal meine Gewichtsliste genau an, der Lenker wiegt auch +320g und der Vorbau alleine 220  .
Ich persönlich habe mit einem Carbonbash keine Probs, einige Vertriders und andere IBCler fahren Carbonbashguards von mir in den Alphen herum, ohne Probleme, kannst gerne Kontaktdaten haben 
Ein Trailer hat seinen Loba mit einem Aluausenring versehen und trailt damit durch die Gegend, soweit ich weiß auch ohne Probs.


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

K, hab nichts gesagt .


----------



## bansaiman (27. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Nein, ist eine SoloAir. Hatte bei der Lyrik schon keine Probleme mit der Kennlinie, denke das wird bei der Totem genauso sein. Beim Dämpfer werde ich mal den Evolver ISX6 ausprobieren, einfach weils ihn bei CRC für kleines Geld gab und der lt. einem Bekannten zieml. großes Tennis sein muss... Versuch macht kluch .
> 
> J




Da hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen! 

Habe mir den auch hier empfehlen lassen und bin seeeehr zufrieden damit!
Stahlfeder brauch ich sobald nicht. Die Lyrik Solo Air bekommt bald ein Tuning dann flutscht die auch nochmal richtig!


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

Und dann doch nochmal ein gescheites Bild gemacht . 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

14,7 mit Totem ja mal ne Ansage: Aber Totem und der RP2? Heute ist mal das Angebot für die Laufräder angekommen und die kann ich dann nach dem Urlaub montieren. Dann gönn ich mir noch Pedale und dann schau ich mal nach dem Gewicht. Im Moment noch bei 16 KG...

Viele Grüße 

LarsLipp


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich sollte ne LyrikSoloAirDH rein. Nachdem mir die letzten Tage die Suche nach nem passenden Reduziersteuersatz aber ziemlich auf die Nerven ging isses dann doch ne getaperte Totem geworden. Ich fahre den RP jetzt erstmal ne Zeit und gucke wie gut/schlecht er funktioniert. Habe bei CRC für kleines Geld noch nen M Evolver ISX6 bestellt, der wird danach mal ausprobiert. Danach bin ich schlauer was Dämpfermäßig die End-... äh Dauerlösung wird.
Morgen und übermorgen ist erstmal austoben im Park angesagt . 

J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (28. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand ne Kassette mit <32 Zähnen? Ich hab im Moment ne 28er drauf und das Problem, dass wenn ich auf dem kleinen Blatt bin die Kette über das untere Blech vom Umwerfer läuft, dieser aber nicht weiter unten montierbar ist :/.



Du kannst einen 10fach Umwerfer von Shimano (slx oder xt) nehmen. Die haben einen größeren Verstellbereich. Der funktioniert einwandfrei mit 9fach Schalthebel.


----------



## Budda88 (28. Mai 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> An der Wippe hat sich die Hülle!!!  vom Schaltzug (ob lks. Umwerferzug) in die Wippe gesfräst  NUr von der  normalen Federarbeit  Hatte die Züge so gelassen, wie original montiert  und mir nicht viel dabei gedacht, aber normalerweise führt sowas ja nur  zur Lackschäden.



Bei mir auch der Fall, ich weiß gar nciht ob es schon war, als ich des Bike hier gebraucht gekauft hatte...Bin bisher nur 4x unterwegs gewesen, so schnell kann des doch nciht gehen?! X(

Hier ein Bild:


----------



## bansaiman (28. Mai 2011)

nnguitar schrieb:


> hey BANSAIMAN
> 
> kannst du davon mal ein bild reinstellen, das würde mich schon sehr interessieren wie das aussieht. Außerdam muss ich mal bei mir schaun obs nicht genauso kommt.
> 
> Danke schonmal



SChön, gelle? Bei vielen schrabbt eine Hülle irgendwo am Hinterbau, aber sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen :-(


----------



## Deep (28. Mai 2011)

An der Stelle hab ich gleich nach dem Kauf den Zug gekürzt. Hätte er ab Werk die passende Länge, würde so was nicht passieren.
Eine andere sehr empfindliche Stelle ist der Punkt an dem die Bremsleitung der hinteren Bremse die Sitzstrebe kreuzt. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall was unterlegen.

Aber ich denke nicht das die Wippe durch das bisschen fehlende Material geschwächt wird. Da würde ich einfach den Zug kürzen und weiterfahren.


----------



## Deep (28. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand ne Kassette mit <32 Zähnen? Ich hab im Moment ne 28er drauf und das Problem, dass wenn ich auf dem kleinen Blatt bin die Kette über das untere Blech vom Umwerfer läuft, dieser aber nicht weiter unten montierbar ist :/.



Ich glaub das hatte ich auch, weil ich vorne ein 22er Blatt montiert hatte. Aber wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt, sackt die Federung ja etwas ein und dann schleift im eigentlichen Betrieb nichts mehr.


----------



## powderline (28. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Trek Scratch 8 Air in XL.
Bin absolut begeistert von dem Hobel. Super zum strampeln und noch besser zum abwärts heizen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/904119

Avid Elixir CR
Race Face Atlas
Sixpack Millenium
ODI TLD
Fox Talas 180 2011
Fox DHX 5.0 2012
DT Swiss EX1750
Schwalbe Fat Albert
NC17 Sudpin III
Truvativ Hammerschmidt
Chromag Lynx
Sram X0

15,4 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (28. Mai 2011)

Gefällt , nur hast du ein original 8er zerlegt? Falls ja, was hat dich dazu bewogen so viel zu ändern?


----------



## Marki72 (28. Mai 2011)

powderline schrieb:


> Mein neues Trek Scratch 8 Air in XL.
> Bin absolut begeistert von dem Hobel. Super zum strampeln und noch besser zum abwärts heizen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/904119
> ...



Gratuliere! Schaut hammergeil aus! Hab mir auch grad eins geordert.
Hab aber bis jetzt nur die bleischweren Bontrager Laufräder ausgetauscht! 
Bild folgt!

Gruß Marki


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Mai 2011)

Bin mal so frei und stelle das Bild ein:


----------



## Bashorbadger (29. Mai 2011)

ui!! schöner Bock


----------



## Michael140 (29. Mai 2011)

Was ist das denn für ein schöner dhx?


----------



## freeride24 (29. Mai 2011)

sieht super stimmig aus
das ist der 2012 er


----------



## bansaiman (29. Mai 2011)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Schaut hammergeil aus! Hab mir auch grad eins geordert.
> Hab aber bis jetzt nur die bleischweren Bontrager Laufräder ausgetauscht!
> Bild folgt!
> 
> Gruß Marki




Wieviel cm Sitzrohr entsprcht XL und wie groß (SChrittlänge) bist du?


----------



## powderline (29. Mai 2011)

@Bulldozer, ich hatte die meisten Komponenten schon zu Hause rumliegen und war dann auf der Suche nach einem passendem Rahmen. Der Rest wird verkauft oder ist schon verkauft. 

@bansaiman, 49 cm Sitzrohr und bin 1,94 m bei 92 cm Schrittlänge


----------



## aircondition (29. Mai 2011)

Moin moin,

seit Samstag bin ich auch stolzer Scratch Besitzer. Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt habe ich heute allerdings ein unschönes Knacken aus dem Bereich Dämpfer/Wippe vernommen. Hab alle Schrauben nochmal mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment angezogen, aber das Knacken bleibt. Ob sitzend, stehend oder tretend ist egal.

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem beim Scratch? Die Züge muss ich auch noch kürzern. Hintere Bremse und Umwerfer sind VIEL zu lang. Beim Schaltwerkszug muss ich mir auch noch was überlegen, ist ja kein Dauerzustand das Teil auf der Kettenstrebe zu verlegen. Keine Ahnung welcher Ingenieur auf diese grandiose Idee gekommen ist. Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst?


----------



## Freerider 1 (29. Mai 2011)

Den Schaltzug kann man auch durch die Schwinge Legen sind extra löcher vorhanden.
Wegen dem knartzen Fett mal die Dämpferschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0obi (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Hole mein Trek scratch 8 coil 2011 nächste Woche ab und wollte mal fragen ob jemand das gleiche scratch fährt und eventuell mal ein paar Bilder und Erfahrungen mit dem Bike posten kann...
Habe mir auch überlegt die Tourentauglichkeit mit ner 2-Fach Kurbel ein wenig zu steigern könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen?
wäre super

mfg


----------



## Christian_85 (30. Mai 2011)

@powderline hast du den DHX speziell Tunen lassen oder laeuft der auch so gut?

Gruss Christian


----------



## powderline (30. Mai 2011)

Christian_85 schrieb:


> @powderline hast du den DHX speziell Tunen lassen oder laeuft der auch so gut?
> 
> Gruss Christian



nein, der Dämpfer ist nicht getuned. Hab ihn richtig eingestellt und er funktioniert super!


----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2011)

t0obi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hole mein Trek scratch 8 coil 2011 nächste Woche ab und wollte mal fragen ob jemand das gleiche scratch fährt und eventuell mal ein paar Bilder und Erfahrungen mit dem Bike posten kann...
> Habe mir auch überlegt die Tourentauglichkeit mit ner 2-Fach Kurbel ein wenig zu steigern könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen?
> ...





Heehee  naja, hier sind mehr alös 100 Seiten von Scratch Besitzern, ich glaube an Erfahrung mangelt es nicht.
Die Debatte wegen 1 oder 2 KJettenblättern gabs hier gerade erst vor einer Woche. Manche behaupten 1 reiche für Touren, da kommt natürlih darauf an, was man unter Touren versteht, wie lange und steil die Steigungen sind. Also wenn es nicht nur Hügel sind, würde ich auf jeden Fall mehr Gänge nehmen. Ich fahre am TAg mit dem Teil auch mal 1600 HM, und teilweise Steigungen, wo man kurz vorm Absteigen ist. da ist deine Entscheidung für 2 Blätter auf jeden Fall richtig.
Für die Zwecke kommst am günstigsten mit einer SLX 2-Fach weg und die ist auch super geeignet, sehr stabil. NUr bei hohem Fahrergewicht und Einsatz für ganz extreme Sachen brauchst Geld für "Mehr Kurbel".
ICh wiege fahrfertig 90 KG und mach damit auch 2 Meter ins Flat und sonst über 3 Meter. Passt scho 

Ansonsten klasse Teil, ob´s jetzt Air oder Coil ist, mit beiden hast du diese Touren Tauglichkeit, nur eben nicht die eines XC Fullys  und ohne Absenkung bn ich bis jetzt auch ausgekommen.


----------



## Budda88 (30. Mai 2011)

aircondition schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> seit Samstag bin ich auch stolzer Scratch Besitzer. Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt habe ich heute allerdings ein unschönes Knacken aus dem Bereich Dämpfer/Wippe vernommen. Hab alle Schrauben nochmal mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment angezogen, aber das Knacken bleibt. Ob sitzend, stehend oder tretend ist egal.



Ich hatte bei mir immer ein Knacken bei Belastung und Entlastung. Das Rad wurde einmal vom Fahrradladen komplett durchgecheckt und sie konnten das Knacken deutlich reduzieren.
War allerdings immernoch vorhanden und da der Dämpfer ein wenig gesifft hatte habe ich kurzerhand einen neuen Dämpfer + Bolzen gekauft. 
Die alten Bolzen waren stark angegriffen, paar Seiten weiter vorne habe ich Bilder davon gemacht.

Jedenfalls habe ich nun kein Knacken mehr und ich schätze letztendlich kam es von den stark gebrauchten Bolzen + Buchsen.


----------



## t0obi (30. Mai 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Heehee  naja, hier sind mehr alös 100 Seiten von Scratch Besitzern, ich glaube an Erfahrung mangelt es nicht.
> Die Debatte wegen 1 oder 2 KJettenblättern gabs hier gerade erst vor einer Woche. Manche behaupten 1 reiche für Touren, da kommt natürlih darauf an, was man unter Touren versteht, wie lange und steil die Steigungen sind. Also wenn es nicht nur Hügel sind, würde ich auf jeden Fall mehr Gänge nehmen. Ich fahre am TAg mit dem Teil auch mal 1600 HM, und teilweise Steigungen, wo man kurz vorm Absteigen ist. da ist deine Entscheidung für 2 Blätter auf jeden Fall richtig.
> Für die Zwecke kommst am günstigsten mit einer SLX 2-Fach weg und die ist auch super geeignet, sehr stabil. NUr bei hohem Fahrergewicht und Einsatz für ganz extreme Sachen brauchst Geld für "Mehr Kurbel".
> ICh wiege fahrfertig 90 KG und mach damit auch 2 Meter ins Flat und sonst über 3 Meter. Passt scho
> ...




Jo danke schon mal, gehöre mit meinen ca 70kg und 1,84m nicht wirklich zu den Schwergewichten, Von der slx Kurbel hört man viel gutes ja, kann ich eigentlich an meine Raceface ein zusätzliches Kettnblatt anbringen oder geht dass bei der Kurbel nicht? Welchen Umwerfer könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Habe in der Freeride gelesen die Federhärten bei der Fox 36 Van R 180 wären beim Scratch 9 2011 viel zu hart kann dass irgendjemand bestätigen?
Was hast du für ein scratch Modell?
mfg


----------



## Mirko29 (30. Mai 2011)

Nicht die Feder in der Gabel ist zu hart, sondern die im Dämpfer  Aber ich denke es kommt auch drauf an wieviel Sag du fahren willst...


----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2011)

t0obi schrieb:


> Jo danke schon mal, gehöre mit meinen ca 70kg und 1,84m nicht wirklich zu den Schwergewichten, Von der slx Kurbel hört man viel gutes ja, kann ich eigentlich an meine Raceface ein zusätzliches Kettnblatt anbringen oder geht dass bei der Kurbel nicht? Welchen Umwerfer könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Habe in der Freeride gelesen die Federhärten bei der Fox 36 Van R 180 wären beim Scratch 9 2011 viel zu hart kann dass irgendjemand bestätigen?
> Was hast du für ein scratch Modell?
> mfg





Haaa, ich HOrst wollte gerade einen X.9 Umwerfer empfehlen, aber den kannst du wegen der Zugverlegung am Scratch nciht montieren...geht nur von oben :-D
Einfach die üblichen Verdächtigen ;-)
NImm SLX, das passt. Oder willst GEwicht sparen ;-)


----------



## aircondition (31. Mai 2011)

So, die 2 Schrauben des Dämpfers habe ich nun gefettet wieder eingesetzt, aber das Knacken ist dadurch nicht besser geworden. Gibt es sonst noch Stellen am Scratch die dafür bekannt sind Geräusche zu verursachen?

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Unterrohrschutz, den man als Zubehör kaufen kann? Ich habe mein Unterrohr erstmal mit Folie abgeklebt, um kleineren Steinschlägen zu entgehen. Sind euch schon größere Brocken ans Unterrohr geknallt und haben Dellen hinterlassen?

Zu guter letzt möchte ich meine XT Kurbel auf 2-Fach mit Bashguard und Kettenführung umrüsten. Wollte dafür ein günstiges Deore 36 Blatt fahren, nur gibt es davon ja unzählige Varianten für verschiedene Kurbelmodelle. Bin da noch etwas ratlos welches Blatt das richtige für eine 2010er XT Kurbel ist. Ich habe hier im Thread etwas von der NC-17 Kefü gelesen, allerdings hieß es dabei auch, dass man eventuell noch nachbearbeiten (Feilen/Schleifen) müsste. Das würde ich mir gern ersparen. Welche schaltbare KeFü könnt ihr empfehlen, wäre auch nicht schlimm wenn sie günstig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Mai 2011)

> Zu guter letzt möchte ich meine XT Kurbel auf 2-Fach mit Bashguard und Kettenführung umrüsten. Wollte dafür ein günstiges Deore 36 Blatt fahren, nur gibt es davon ja unzählige Varianten für verschiedene Kurbelmodelle. Bin da noch etwas ratlos welches Blatt das richtige für eine 2010er XT Kurbel ist. Ich habe hier im Thread etwas von der NC-17 Kefü gelesen, allerdings hieß es dabei auch, dass man eventuell noch nachbearbeiten (Feilen/Schleifen) müsste. Das würde ich mir gern ersparen. Welche schaltbare KeFü könnt ihr empfehlen, wäre auch nicht schlimm wenn sie günstig ist



Die Kefü ist schon in Ordnung, vielleicht musst du nur die Schraubenköpfe etwas tiefer senken, ansonsten passt das gleich. Ich Depp habe nur nicht verstanden, daß die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt auf dem grösseren Durchmesser der Führungsrolle läuft und habe deshalb das Blech gebogen, ist aber alles wieder Rückgängig gemacht worden und nun läuft alles super. Kann aber auch sein, daß mit den Schraubenköpfen nichts machen musst, weil die XT-Kurbel etwas schmaler baut wie die SLX, bzw, dort die Schrauben schon im Kettenblatt versenkt sind.


----------



## McFlury (31. Mai 2011)

NC-17 als ISCG03 passt bei meinem Scratch 6 Air 2010 ohne Nacharbeiten. Muss nur schauen, dass die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes komplett versenkt sind (das sollte aber bei der XT Kurbel der Fall sein). Ansonsten schleifen die Schraubenköpfe an der Kettenführung.


----------



## McFlury (31. Mai 2011)

da war ich 2 Minuten zu spät :-(

Bei einem kleinen XT Kettenblatt sind im gegensatz zum SLX-Kettenblatt die Schrauben versenkt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Mai 2011)

Macht doch nix.


----------



## aircondition (31. Mai 2011)

Ah super, danke für die Info. Dann werd ich mir wohl wirklich die NC-17 zulegen. Hat noch jemand nen Tip bezüglich des 36er Blattes? 
Gefunden habe ich (unter anderem) :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...36-zaehne.html?uin=dv908g0g3jlvpna5nnb999v8d0

http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_artnr=23689631

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a22548/shimano-kettenblatt-deore-fc-m590-36-zaehne.html?

Worin die sich nun alle Unterscheiden entzieht sich leider ebenso meiner Kenntnis wie die kompatibilität zur XT Kurbel.


----------



## McFlury (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin schon ein Deore und ein XT Kettenblatt an einer XT Kurbel gefahren. Technisch habe ich kein Unterschied gemerkt. 
Wenn Du nicht das richtig Kettenblatt zu Deiner Kurbel nimmst, sieht der Übergang von Kurbelstern zu Ketteblatt optisch nicht so toll aus. Wenn Du ein Bashguard fährst, siehst Du das dann aber ehe nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (31. Mai 2011)

aircondition schrieb:


> Ah super, danke für die Info. Dann werd ich mir wohl wirklich die NC-17 zulegen. Hat noch jemand nen Tip bezüglich des 36er Blattes?
> Gefunden habe ich (unter anderem) :
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...36-zaehne.html?uin=dv908g0g3jlvpna5nnb999v8d0
> ...





Neeee,nimm liber Bionicon bzw. bau sie dir für 3  oder umsonst, je nachdem, was zu Hause liegt selbst 

HIer ein Bild:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=1t:429,r:9,s:0&tx=107&ty=74&biw=1280&bih=837


Ganz einfaches System mit dem Schlauch oder einem Lastikrohr unter der KEttenstrebe.
HAb´s mir auch gebaut und funktioniert tadellos, ist leicht, billig und schnell zu ersetzen.
Seitdem ist die Kette kein Mal mehr geflogen, und das wirst du von allen möglichen Leuten bestätigt bekommen. Das Aussehen variiert eben, je nachdem was du für MAterial benutzt ;-)


----------



## ufsf64 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ne innenlagergeklemmte Heim2 von e.thirteen an meinem Scratch, die ist zwar was teurer, aber was solls, das Auge fährt schliesslich auch mit. Funktioniert jedenfalls problemlos bei mir. Die Probleme, die hier manche mit der SLX-Kurbel in Verbindung mit ihren KeFüs hatten kann ich jedenfalls nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Erroll (31. Mai 2011)

aircondition schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand nen Tip bezüglich des 36er Blattes?



Nimm das hier: 
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/136737
Ist leicht, sieht gut aus und die Schaltperformance ist auch auf hohem Niveu.
Alternativ:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a47221/truvativ-kettenblatt-mtb-36t-104mm-alu-schwarz.html?

Wenn dir das Gewicht egal ist, kannst du natürlich auch ein Deore Stahlblatt nehmen.


----------



## nnguitar (31. Mai 2011)

also nochmal zu dem eingefrästen zug:
ich hab mein rad jez seit märz und er ist ähnlich tief eingefräßt wie auf euren bildern.
ich hab jez einfach den zug mit nem Kabelbinder ans Sitzrohr gelegt und aus die Maus, kürzen werd ich da warscheinlich nicht mehr außer mir is mal echt langweilig.

Das einzige was ich gekürzt hab war der zug der Remotesattelstütze weils mir den immer in den Reifen gezogen hat.


----------



## freireita (31. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute. Bin seit Samstag auch stolzer Besitzer eines Trek Scratch 7 2010 und hatte gestern Gelegenheit es zum ersten mal einen meiner Hometrails zu fahren.
Muss schon sagen Hammer von der Performance. Bin begeistert. V.a. natürlich bergab.

Ansonsten der erste Eindruck:

Initial etwas schwerer als ich es mir erwartet hätte (meines wiegt Original 16,28kg in M) aber dennoch gut bergauf zu pedalieren. Habe 1100 Hm gemacht und war absolut überrascht vom Hinterbau, der sich bergauf ja schon fast wie ein Hardtail anfühlt. Kenne ich so nicht.

Durch den Steilen Sitzwinkel gehen auch kurze Passagen über 20% auch ohne Gabelabsenkung gut, allerdings hatte ich ständig ein bisschen das Gefühl am Sattel nach hinten zu rutschen. 24/36 ist für mich noch ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, da ich bisher nur 22/36 gefahren bin und es bei uns ja doch oft auch sehr Steil bergauf geht...

Bergab war es dann das reine Vergnügen und eigentlich- für den etwas alpineren Trail den ich mir ausgesucht hatte schon fast überdimensioniert. Aber von der Geo her allein schon der Hammer. Wollte initial unbedingt eine 180er Gabel montieren, komme aber glaub einstweilen (auch wenn ich das in Zukunft ws doch noch ändern werde) mit der 160er VAN gut zurecht und sie dürfte die meiste Zeit ausreichend sein.

Etwas Gewichtstuning wäre allerdings schon noch optimal, da ich die meisten meiner Hm doch selbst- im Schweisse meines Angesichts- erstrample...

Alles in allem ein Hammer Bike mit viel Potential und irr variablen Aufbaumöglichkeiten. Vom Hardcore Freerider bis zum Leicht-Enduro/All-Mountain ist meiner Meinung nach alles drin.

SChönen Abend noch

freireita


----------



## Michael140 (31. Mai 2011)

sorry aber ich habe auch noch mal eine blöde Frage. Leider ist die SuFu nicht so toll mit meinem Handy. Ich habe eben eine SLX 2fach am Rad meiner Freundin verbaut. Einen Spacer habe ich auf die Rechte Seite des Innenlagers gemacht. Jetzt schleift die Kette auf dem kleinsten Blatt ziemlich arg an der Kefü. Und das nicht nur an den Schrauben. Nun weiß ich nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe. Die Dinger für die Kettenlienie hat die SLX ja nicht. Damit kommt man natürlich auch etwas von der Kefü weg. Aufgefallen ist mir nur, dass der Kurbelarm links so leicht zu montiernen war. Der kleine schwarze Hacken konnte sofort, runtergeklappt werden. Wie ist den die Lagerbreite des Scratch? Nach den was auf dem RF Trettlager steht, wird der 2,5mm Spacer nur bei 68 Lagerbreite genutzt. Welche muss ich dann bei der SLX einbauen. Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, auch wenn ich sicher bin, dass es hier schon offt erklärt wurde. Die Sufu streikt leider beim Iphone.


----------



## _ViTO_ (1. Juni 2011)

seit ca. 3 wochen ist das scratch 7 mein eigen. Ein traumbike. habs mittlerweile auch mal zur einer tour mit genommen. Ist mir persönlich natürlich mit dem remedy lieber gewesen, aber jungs... das teil rockt den bikepark sowas von pervers.

Einzigste manko ist wirklich die 160er Fox. Hätte die gern als 180er da ich bei sehr steilen abfahrten bissl probleme bekamm. Außerdem würde die 180er einfach besser zu den 170 mm hinten passen.

War vor 2 wochen in Braunlage mit dem Scratch.. Ein paar beulen haben die ori Felgen aber auch schon, aber das sollte demnächst mit dem neuen laufradsatz besser klappen.


----------



## Christian_85 (1. Juni 2011)

Schick, ist dir der Bontrager Lenker nicht zu schmal? Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau verlierst du nicht ganz so viel Druck auf dem Hinterrad bei Steilabfahrten. 

Gruss Christian


----------



## Christian_85 (1. Juni 2011)

Ist die Delle da absichtlich oder hab die nur ich ? /:


----------



## jan84 (2. Juni 2011)

@slxkurbel + kefü: Das Problem hatte ich auch. Habs beim Scratch jetzt mit soner LowcostKefü ala Bionicon probiert, funktioniert einwandfrei. Beim CubeFritzz was ich vorher hatte hatte ich einfach noch nen 1mm Spacer zusätzlich zwischen Kefü (war innenlagergeklemmt) und lager montiert. 

Beim Scratch muss -eigentlich- auf der Antriebsseite ein 2,5er Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Innenlager. Dann schleift aber die KeFü. Also entweder noch nen zusätzlichen, andere KeFü oder keine SLX kurbel. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budda88 (2. Juni 2011)

Christian_85 schrieb:


> Ist die Delle da absichtlich oder hab die nur ich ? /:



Wenn du die Aussparung am Rohr direkt neben der Schweißnaht meinst, ja! Muss ja bissel Platz sein für die Aufnahme am Hauptlager


----------



## Christian_85 (2. Juni 2011)

Klingt logisch na dann kann ich ja den Vatertag beruhigt im Wald verbringen, Dank dir (;


----------



## t0obi (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Habe mein Trek scratch 8 2011 seit dem wochende und bin echt begeistert hätte nicht gedacht dass man noch so gut Bergauf fahren kann, bergab echt bombe.
Nur wie schon erwähnt ist mir der hintere Dämpfer zu hart des heißt er spricht irgndwie bei Wurzelpassagen nicht so gut an. Welche Federn könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Bei der fox van 180 kann man doch auf der linken Seite an dem Blauen stellrad die Federvorspannung einstellen nur irgendwie krieg ich das Teil nicht gedreht, muss man denn ganzen Sechskant oder nur das Verstelldraht drehen?


----------



## Bashorbadger (7. Juni 2011)

ähm nur den drehknopf.. das eloxierte teil.. wennste den sechskant drehst dann schraubste das ding auseinander


----------



## t0obi (7. Juni 2011)

hmm krieg das Teil ums verecken nicht gedreht irgendwelche tricks?


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute,
gibt es eigentlich noch eine Firma, die hinterradachsen für das Scratch Herrstellt, bzw. passt die Achse von Syntace?
Linus


----------



## ufsf64 (7. Juni 2011)

Es gibt von RockShox ne passende Rear Maxle. Ob  die Syntace passt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## bansaiman (7. Juni 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> gibt es eigentlich noch eine Firma, die hinterradachsen für das Scratch Herrstellt, bzw. passt die Achse von Syntace?
> Linus




Frag mal bei Superstarcomponents.com ob die von denen passt. Sind 1) günstig 2. eloxal ro, gold oder schwarz erhältlich


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Juni 2011)

Hier mal wieder mein Scratch im Einsatz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (9. Juni 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> gibt es eigentlich noch eine Firma, die hinterradachsen für das Scratch Herrstellt, bzw. passt die Achse von Syntace?
> Linus



Die Syntace passt nicht. Die Syntace Achsen sind für das X-12 System, damit hat der Hinterbau des Scratches (leider) nichts zu tun, auch wenn Achsdurchmesser und Nabenbreite gleich sind. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bansaiman (9. Juni 2011)

ISt das da ein M 17,5?
Wie groß bist du? sieht so aus, als wäre hochpdedalieren undbequem ;-)
ICh fahre M bei 178 Größe


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Juni 2011)

Meinst du mich?
Ich bin 1,96m und das ist XL, hochpedalieren ist sogar sehr bequem, waren 1500Hm am Stück.


----------



## Bashorbadger (10. Juni 2011)

das bike sieht selbst in xl klein aus.. oder es ist der riese, der drauf sitzt ^^ 

yeah heut gehts nach leogang


----------



## jan84 (10. Juni 2011)

Nein, es sieht selbst in XL klein aus . Ist es auch . 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Juni 2011)

Ja, klein ist es wirklich, aber ich möchte kein anderes Bike mehr für technische Abfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174494 (10. Juni 2011)

nur die Proportionen sind an keinem Rahmen optisch angenehmer als am 17,5er. 
vor allem das gusset zwischen Sitz- u. Oberrohr ist an den großen Rahmen irgendwie hässlich :/


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Juni 2011)

Was für ein Gusset?
Du meinst bestimmt den Tragegriff, oder?!
Aber besser so, als ein brechender Rahmen an dieser Stelle, daß hatte ich schon zur Genüge.


----------



## bansaiman (10. Juni 2011)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> das bike sieht selbst in xl klein aus.. oder es ist der riese, der drauf sitzt ^^
> 
> yeah heut gehts nach leogang





Jepp, meinte ich  Sieht echt klein aus, hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied so gering ist.
Nee, dann nehme ich das mit dem Pedalieren zurück. Fahre mit meinem passenden Scratch ja auch über viele Höhenmeter.


lipper-zipfel 	 		*AW: Trek Scratch 2010 Freerider*
 		Ja, klein ist es wirklich, aber ich möchte kein anderes Bike mehr für technische Abfahrten. 	


Aber nciht nur für technische Abfahrten, das Ding ist einfach für alles geil, nur wahrscheinlich hochgeschwindiegkeit würde nach nem Downhiller verlangen ;-)
Also mit 65 Km/H SPitze bisher, hatte ich keine Probleme punkto Laufruhe.
NUr für XC Rennen würde ich es vllt nehmen, aber mir Remedy zusammen wohl die beste Avalanche Waffe 

Wenn´s GEld da ist, brauche ich nur für Alpentouren und überhautpt lange Touren mit meinen Kollegen, die dafür auch Allmountains haben ein allmountain mit Enduro Qualis. Denn da wäre auf Dauer berghoch mithalten problematisch.

Was meint ihr? Meine Wahl für eine Allmountain-Ergänzung fürs Scratch wäre entweder das Remedy oder das Banshee Spitfire mit 160mm Gabel, muss ja schließlich trotz geringerem Gewicht und flotter Bergauffahrt noch immer DH Qualis haben. Das Remedy ist ja schließlich ein Enduro für  ausserhalb des Parks und das Spitfire ist vorne bis 160mm zugelassen, robust und hat Lenkwinkel zwischen 68,2 und 66,4 Grad, je nach Einstellungsoption und die Tests, aber v.A. Foren MEinungen sind ja recht gut.


----------



## bansaiman (10. Juni 2011)

ich meinte natürlich:

FÜR XC Rennen NICHT nehmen


----------



## Marciman (10. Juni 2011)

Hi,

will mein Dämpfer austauschen. Nun will ich die Lagerschalen aus meinem alten Dämpfer ausbauen. Doch bevor ich mit Gewalt rangehe, wollte ich mir Tips von euch holen, wie ich am Besten die Lagerschale aus den Buchsen bekomme. Danke!


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Juni 2011)

Am Besten mit einem abgesetzten Dorn. Der kleine Durchmesser hat den Innendurchmesser der Buchse und der Aussendurchmesser muss etwas kleiner sein wie das Dämpferauge.
Dann in die Buchse stecken und mit einem Kunststoffhammer austreiben.


----------



## Budda88 (13. Juni 2011)

Hi, kann mir einer bitte sagen, ob in das Scratch 7 auch 2,5 zoll reinpassen? Gibt ein Angebot, das ich gern wahrnehmen würde, da ich eh neue Reifen brauche.

Außerdem sind das Drahtreifen und die alten TeamIssue FR4 von Bontrager sind ja Faltreifen, ist der cousin earl überhaupt für Draht ausgelegt?

Letzteres kann ich selbst noch prüfen, mir gehts v.a. um die erste Frage.

Danke und Gruß
Budda


----------



## Reini65 (13. Juni 2011)

Kaiser und Rainking passt.
Reini


----------



## slawo (13. Juni 2011)

2,5er Muddy Mary passt auch! Habe zwar auf dem Foto einen 2,4 Big Betty, aber ist noch viel Luft nach oben...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (14. Juni 2011)

Geiles Rad!! Mit unterrohrschutz noch besser;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budda88 (14. Juni 2011)

Danke euch beiden, Sachen sind bestellt 
Das Fahrrad gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## slawo (14. Juni 2011)

Tja, wenn man bloß mal jemanden finden würde, der sowas verkauft


----------



## bansaiman (14. Juni 2011)

slawo schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man bloß mal jemanden finden würde, der sowas verkauft



Meinstd ud en Unterrohrschutz? GIbt´s doch Original von Trek . . .
oder in Heimarbeit aus einer ABS PLatte 1-2mm Dicke. . . zuschneiden, mit Heißluftfön ans Rohr anpassen, mit Doppelklebeband für außen befestigen. Höln, sieght gut aus und schützt. und für die 10 Euro Material, kann ich 4 Räder damit versorgen ^^


----------



## slawo (14. Juni 2011)

Danke bansaiman,
wollte damit nur andeuten, dass der Schutz bei Trek sehr schwer zu bekommen ist, weil nicht mal eben lieferbar.
Habe aber inzwischen einen.
Nette Idee mit deiner ABS Platte. Setzt doch mal ein paar im Bikemarkt rein  findest bestimmt Abnehmer^^


----------



## bansaiman (15. Juni 2011)

slawo schrieb:


> Danke bansaiman,
> wollte damit nur andeuten, dass der Schutz bei Trek sehr schwer zu bekommen ist, weil nicht mal eben lieferbar.
> Habe aber inzwischen einen.
> Nette Idee mit deiner ABS Platte. Setzt doch mal ein paar im Bikemarkt rein  findest bestimmt Abnehmer^^




Naja, ganz so schön, wie das Original, sehen die dann aber nit aus Außerdem sind das ja Maßanfertigungen  so was geht so einfach nischt.


----------



## Bashorbadger (15. Juni 2011)

Maßanfertigungen?? dann kannst sie gleich noch teuerer verkaufen


----------



## Marciman (17. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich habe meinen neuen Dämpfer Fox DHX RC4 2012 getuned gestern verbaut. Ich habe jetzt ebenfalls das berühmte Knarzen. Die Schrauben bis zum Gewinde sind gefettet. Das Gleitlager außerhalb was in die Buchsen beim Dämpfer kommt habe ich nicht gefettet sowie die Distanzstücke mit dem Gummi. Was sollte / darf man fetten?
Danke!


----------



## Budda88 (19. Juni 2011)

Wie bekomm ich die Achse hinten auf, d.h. wie kann ich das Hinterrad ausbauen um beispielsweise den Mantel zu tauschen?

Zur Zeit versuch ich mit dem Imbus die Achse zu lösen (nach links, wie bei nem Schloss ) aber da hab ich jetzt 3 mal angesetzt und 3 mal kam nur ein lautes metalisches Knacken. Nun habe ich Angst, dass das falsch ist wie ich es mach und iwas kaputt geht...


----------



## Caboose (19. Juni 2011)

Dan bist du auf dem richtigen weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budda88 (19. Juni 2011)

Scherz? 
Öffnet man das Teil ganz normal, nur ist es total zugeknallt?

Muss ich erst mit dem Maulschlüssel öffnen und dann mit de Imbus, oder reicht es, wenn ich mit dem Imbus rangehe?


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Juni 2011)

Inbus reicht aus, aber das metallische knacken sollte nicht sein, ausser es ist komplett fest. Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn aufdrehen, ja.


----------



## Budda88 (19. Juni 2011)

Es hat sich ein wenig gedreht, aber keine spürbare Veränderung, es knackt echt jedes mal, richtig laut...


*Edit, So jetzt hats doch noch geklappt. Hat noch einmal laut und mehrmal sschnell hintereinander geknackt und dann lies sie sich endlich lösen... wenn was im Arsch ist berichte ich


----------



## Caboose (19. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich solltest du es ganz normal gegen den uhrzeigersinn aufdrehen mit dem inbus! Kommt die achse nicht raus wenn du drehst? Achte mal beim rausdrehen ob sich dir schalten im rahmen mitdrehen oder nicht


----------



## Budda88 (19. Juni 2011)

Caboose schrieb:


> Eigentlich solltest du es ganz normal gegen den uhrzeigersinn aufdrehen mit dem inbus! Kommt die achse nicht raus wenn du drehst? Achte mal beim rausdrehen ob sich dir schalten im rahmen mitdrehen oder nicht



Was meinst du mit Schalten?
Ich habe die Achse letztendlich rausbekommen, mit dem Imbus. War zwar gut gefettet aber lies sich trotzdem nur schwer rausziehen. Naja raus isse


----------



## Caboose (19. Juni 2011)

Sorry sollte SCHALEN heissen die im rahmen drin sind wegen den 135/142 einbaubreiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (20. Juni 2011)

hier mal mein Scratch im Einsatz


----------



## bansaiman (20. Juni 2011)

baatz schrieb:


> hier mal mein Scratch im Einsatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baatz (20. Juni 2011)

so 1000 - 1500, mehr wird mir dem bock zu anstrengend 
finde aber , daß es durch den steilen sitzwinkel ziemlich gut zum raufpedalieren geht. Tragen läßt es sich auch ganz gut.

Ansonsten habe ich die Luftgabel gegen eine Coil getauscht (Fox VAN 180) und hinten kommt noch ein Vivid air rein. Der Rahmen ist schon sehr kompakt, aber für technische Trails ist das gerade richtig. Die Joplin nervt etwas (Klemmung am Sattel ist wackelig) und manchmal habe ich trotz KF Chainsuck und bei meinem RP23 hat das ProPedal keine Wirkung, naja, aber sonst


----------



## Marciman (21. Juni 2011)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, bin beim Freund den Vivd Air gefahren - ist eine andere Welt. Da ich lieber Stahlfeder im Heck wollte, habe ich bei meinem Air den RP23 durch DHX RC4 2012(getuned nach Trek Vorgaben) getauscht. Das Propedal funzt bei diesem genauso gut oder gar besser als beim RP23 2011. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich da zu 2012 vielleicht soviel getan hat, aber funzt.
@baatz
Die Joplin habe ich durch die Rock Shox Reverb getauscht, ist in vielerlei Hinsicht besser.
Hast du nach dem Einbau der VAN 180 den Winkel hinten verändert? Und bei den 1000-1500HM* - hast du die Gabel gezurrt? Welche Rahmengröße hast du bei welcher Größe?


----------



## baatz (21. Juni 2011)

ich habe den flachen Winkel eingestellt (also Schraube nach hinten), mit der 180'ger Gabel sollten das 65 Grad sein. Finde ich auch gut so  .
Beim Rauffahren binde ich die Gabel mit einem Spanngurt runter, was bislang auch gut klappt. Rahmengröße ist M (17.5 "), ich bin so 1,78 groß, habe aber nur 82 Schrittlänge. Beim Vivid Air habe ich übrigens den Tune mid genommen, hoffe der kommt morgen, dann kann ich ihn gleich am Gardasee ausprobieren


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich fahre auch die 65 Grad mit einer 170er Lyrik, komme fast jeden Anstieg damit hoch, der Sitzwinkel ist echt genial zum Hochtreten, Zurrgurt ist bis jetzt überflüssig.
Lustig, ich rüste auch gerade um auf Stahlfederdämpfer, bin mal auf den Unterschied gespannt, was die beiden Dämpfer so ausmachen, vom Gewicht ist es schon mal ein halbes Kilo mehr.


----------



## McFlury (21. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre das Air auch flach mit einer 170er Lyrik. Das Absenken der Gabel ist aus meiner Sicht nicht nötig oder sogar eher kontraproduktiv. Der Sitzwinkel wird dann ja noch steiler und man sitzt fast vor dem Tretlager. 

2000hm und mehr sind mit dem Rad wirklich kein Problem und auch länger Stücke über 10% sind noch in Ordnung. Der Fahrer setzt bergauf das Limit!



Marciman schrieb:


> ...bin beim Freund den Vivd Air gefahren - ist eine andere Welt.



Was bedeute das im Detail? Was macht der Dämpfer besser als ein Fox RP23? und was macht er schlechte als ein DHX RC4?


----------



## jan84 (21. Juni 2011)

Hab mit der Totem und 28er KAssette bisher auch noch ne Probleme bergauf gehabt. Sonntag teste ich mal die Marathontauglichkeit (Frammersbach, Mittelstrecke) von dem Bock, ich bin gespannt . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## baatz (21. Juni 2011)

> Sonntag teste ich mal die Marathontauglichkeit





> 2000hm und mehr sind mit dem Rad wirklich kein Problem



ihr seids Euch aber schon sicher gewesen in Eurer Kaufentscheidung , oder 



> Der Fahrer setzt bergauf das Limit!


und bergrunter ?


----------



## McFlury (21. Juni 2011)

...von Berg runter sprechen wir gar nicht, da sind sich hier ja alle einig über die Qualitäten.
Aber genau weil es sich so gut und problemlos berg hoch fährt und dazu noch im Bikepark keine schlecht Figur macht, habe ich es genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre die letzten Jahre Marathons und CC-Rennen bevorzugt mit ungeeignetem Gerät. Man wird immer so lustig von den anderen angeguckt . Mein Favorit war bisher mit Stahl Hardtail mit 140mm und Klingel in der ersten Startreihe bei nem kleinen CC-Rennen zwischen lauter leichten Carbon Hardtails . 

Bin von dem Scratch ziemlich begeistert wie gut es - trotz Totem - noch bergauf geht. Das kanns aufjedenfall besser als das Cube Fritzz was ich vorher gefahren bin...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marciman (22. Juni 2011)

@baatz Danke!



McFlury schrieb:


> ...Was macht der Dämpfer besser als ein Fox RP23? und was macht er schlechte als ein DHX RC4?



zum Vivd nur soviel, eine andere Welt bezog sich auf seine Qualität bergauf. Schneller und kräftesparender bergauf kam ich weder mit dem DHX noch mit dem RP23. Kein wippen und kein spürbarer Kraftverlust. Aber diese Aussage bezieht sich auf eine bergauf Passage, weil mein Freund keine weiteren HM mit meinem fahren wollte , erst bergab  wieder.

Zu dem Vergleich RP23 und dem DHX RC4 gibt es eine wichtige Zusatzinfo. Mein Gewicht liegt mit Gepäck bei 115kg, dass bedeutet bei einem Luftdämpfer eine Menge Druck. Mein RP23 im Fritzz hat 18,5bar im Scratch hatte es 16,5bar. Bei kleineren Schlägen spricht der Dämpfer sensibel an, aber bei stärkeren Schlägen verhärtete er sich immer mehr, was das Rad bei langen Passagen (Steinfelder, Wurzelpassagen, Sprünge etc.) schwer kontrollierbar machte. Man mußte die Geschwindigkeit an der Strecke anpassen.
Der DHX RC4 ist ein Traum! Bergauf kostet es mir genauso viel oder eher weniger Kraft gegenüber dem RP23. Das Propedal scheint gut zu funktionieren. Das Ansprechverhalten ist dafür beim DHX RC4 durchweg genial, ein völlig neues Gefühl. Ich kann jetzt über Passagen rüberbrettern, wo ich vorher abbremsen musste oder das Rad nur schwer kontrollieren konnte. Bei Sprüngen ist das eine butterweiche Landung. 
Ein wichtiger Tip: Die empfohlene Feder (nach Berechnung Federweg und Gewicht) ist beim Scratch zu hart. Desweiteren kann man mit einer Umdrehung (Vorspannung Feder) ca. +10lbs gewinnen, aber man sollte nicht mehr als 3 ganze Umdrehungen Vorspannung aufbauen. Somit kann man eine weichere Feder probieren.
Nun suche ich die geeignete Gabel für vorne. Leider kommt ein Spanngurt für mich nicht in Frage, weil ein Freund da sehr üble Erfahrung gemacht hat. Die Lyrik ist von Lob geprägt. Der Preis ist super, der Service ist viel besser als bei Toxoholics (hätte ich die Wahl, nie wieder Fox; nun sende ich meine Federelemente zur Wartung in die Schweiz), doch die härteste Feder für die Lyrik ist nur für 91-101kg gedacht. So bleibt mir nur die VAN, notfalls muss ich sie auf 170mm traveln. Trotzdem danke für eure Tips.

@lipper-zipfel  nur 250g mehr


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Juni 2011)

Wieso nur 250g mehr, mein Fox Van RC liegt bei 750gr und der RP2 steht mit ca. 250gr in der Liste. Kläre mich mal auf?
Ist aber auch völlig wurscht, Gewicht ist bei mir völlig egal, Funktion geht vor und der Fahrspass sowieso.


----------



## Marciman (22. Juni 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wieso nur 250g mehr, mein Fox Van RC liegt bei 750gr und der RP2 steht mit ca. 250gr in der Liste. Kläre mich mal auf?
> Ist aber auch völlig wurscht, Gewicht ist bei mir völlig egal, Funktion geht vor und der Fahrspass sowieso.



da hast du Recht, Fahrspass ist das einzige was zählt


----------



## jan84 (22. Juni 2011)

@MarciMan:

Guck dir die Luftgabeln an, da sollteste wahrscheinlich keine Probleme mit der Federhärte haben. Im Fahrbetrieb sehe ich für mich keine Nachteile durch die Luftfeder. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich wiege fahrfertig 96kg und fahre die Lyrik SoloAir. Soweit bin ich ganz zufrieden, aber die Gabel sackt schon ganz schön weg in technischen Passagen, wenn ich den Sag korrekt einstellen würde. So fahre ich immer mit etwas mehr Druck als notwendig und meine Kumpels fahren die Totem mit Stahlfeder und die spricht halt einfach besser an, als eine Luftgabel. Ich würde mir bei der Fa. Gutekunst eine Druckfeder berechnen und anfertigen lassen, das kostet nicht die Welt und dann passt das zum Gewicht.
Ich werde auch noch im laufe diesen oder nächsten Jahres auf Stahlfeder und Totem umrüsten.

Ach ja Jan, wenn du denn Bock einmal pro Woche auf den Kopf stellst, werden die Schaumstoffringe der Gabel wieder mit Öl getränkt und die Gabel spricht wesentlich sensibler an, aber nie wie eine Gabel mit Stahlfeder.


----------



## timtrail (22. Juni 2011)

Coole Idee was hat die denn dann für Vorgaben? Also längen/Durchmesser/Werkstoff?


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich würde die Daten anlehnen an der eingebauten Feder: Einbaulänge, Aussendurchmesser, Federstahldraht DIN 2076-C, dann der Firma den Federweg und die Vorspannung(SAG) mitteilen und Drahtstärke und Anzahl der Windungen berechnen lassen.


----------



## timtrail (22. Juni 2011)

Kay, ich habe eine Soloair und wollte gleich auf die Feder wechseln deshalb frage ich =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (22. Juni 2011)

ihr mal ein bild von mein Baby


----------



## Mirko29 (22. Juni 2011)

Ist die Boxxer auf 180 mm getravelt? Und ist der Rahmen für DC freigegeben? 

P.S. Geiles Bike


----------



## jan84 (22. Juni 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> [...]
> Ach ja Jan, wenn du denn Bock einmal pro Woche auf den Kopf stellst, werden die Schaumstoffringe der Gabel wieder mit Öl getränkt und die Gabel spricht wesentlich sensibler an, aber nie wie eine Gabel mit Stahlfeder.



Bin vor der SoloAir Totem ne SoloAir Lyrik gefahren. Das Ansprechen im Stand ist bei den Stahlfedergabeln minimalst (!) besser (sofern die Soloairs ordentlich geschmiert & eingefahren sind => Öl in den Tauchrohren und gescheites Fett auf allen Dichtungen / Buchsen). Im Fahrbetrieb ist das vollkommen irrelevant. 
Der Unterschied im Fahrbetrieb sind halt die unterschiedlichen Kennlinien. Mir gehts so, dass ich beim DH fahren das Wegsacken mit der Druckstufe kompensieren kann. Wenn ich vorwiegend technisch fahre kompensiere ich es durch mehr Druck. Dann nutze ich zwar die letzten 3-4cm quasi nichtmehr, die sind beim technischen Fahren aber auch einfach egal... Ich sehe für mich keinen praktischen Vorteil durch ne Stahlfeder...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## jan84 (23. Juni 2011)

Hier mal im Marathon-Trim für Sonntag. Versuch macht kluch. 




13,6kg wenn die Schläuche dann durch Milch ersetzt wurde. Da ich Samstag aber nochmal innen Park will wollt ich mir die Sauerei davor nicht geben. 


Grüße,
Jan

PS: Ich weiss, dass es dafür "etwas"  sinnvollere Bikes gibt, aber Versuch macht bekanntlich Klug. Gewinnen will ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juni 2011)

Naja, warum nicht. Das wichtigste Upgrade haste ja gemacht: Leicht rollende Reifen. Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt das Federweg und das bissl Mehrgewicht nicht so hinderlich sind.
Bei meinen Tubeless Erfahrungen würd ichs aber nicht riskieren Samstag den Reifen mit Milch aufzuziehen und am Sonntag damit Marathon zu fahren. Meist braucht das etwas bis es dicht ist.


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Juni 2011)

Hey Jan, die Sattelüberhöhung sieht aus wie bei mir, bist du auch auf der Endmarkierung an der Sattelstütze?
Viel Spass beim Rennen und berichte mal demnächst von der Sattelstütze, ich habe noch eine Selbergebaute im Keller, aber die ist nur in zwei Positionen verstellbar und ich hätte gerne mehr, traue dem Zeug bloss noch nicht über den Weg, ich warte immer noch auf ein mit nicht mitfahrendem Kabel!
Warum hast du die Leitung am Unterrohr befestigt,sind wohl am Oberrohr keine Ösen für die Befestigung der Leitung dran, wie bei mir, nur Zuganschläge sind da dran, bei manch anderen kann man da die Leitung befestigen, schon etwas seltsam der Unterschied von Rahmen zu Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (23. Juni 2011)

Ist ganz kurz vor Maximalauszug (die 420er). Verlegung am Unterrohr vorallem weil ich keine Lust hatte die Leitung zu kürzen, mach ich irgendwann wenn ich mal Muße habe...


----------



## danysun2010 (24. Juni 2011)

Seid ihr sicher, dass man die Stütze so weit rausziehen darf? Also von Herstellerseite.. weiß jetzt nicht wie weit die da drin steckt, aber habe grade letzte Woche einen Remedy-Rahmen gesehen, der an der Schweißnaht zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr gebrochen ist, weil die Stütze über diese Stelle rausgezogen wurde..


----------



## jan84 (24. Juni 2011)

Sie steckt >~13cm drin, ich bin nicht der allerschwerste (<85kg fahrfertig), der Sitzwinkel ist relativ Steil und ich hab nicht vor besonders viele (bergauflastige) Rennen damit zu fahren => ich sehe kein Problem. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hier mal im Marathon-Trim für Sonntag. Versuch macht kluch.
> 
> 
> 13,6kg wenn die Schläuche dann durch Milch ersetzt wurde. Da ich Samstag aber nochmal innen Park will wollt ich mir die Sauerei davor nicht geben.
> ...




13,6 Kilo?
Welcher LRS, Vorbau, Lenker? und Totem Air?


----------



## McFlury (24. Juni 2011)

@ jan84. 
kleiner Tipp:
ziehe den hinteren Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe. Das sieht dezenter aus, der Schaltzug muss sich beim einfedern kaum noch bewegen und ist weiter vom Dämpfer entfernt.


----------



## jan84 (24. Juni 2011)

@McFlury: DAnke, mach ich beim nächsten Schaltzugwechsel

@bansaiman:
Totem SoloAir
Hope Pro2, ZTR Flow. 
Syntace Flatrider
Syntace F149

Die Kettenführung ist leicht (7g ohne Kabelbinder, Eigenbau). Bremse (MartaSL mit StormSL Scheiben), Bash, Kettenblätter und Kassette holen auch einiges raus. Geschaltet wird hinten mit Drehgriff (X0), vorne mit Poplockhebel. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bmtechnik (24. Juni 2011)

Für alle die sich noch nicht schlüssig sind wegen der Rahmengröße. Ich würde ein 2011 8`er Coil in 180mm Größe 19,5" (gemessen 45cm) für eine kurze Proberunde zur Verfügung stellen. Dafür suche ich ein 2011 Scratch Coil 180mm in 17,5" Zoll für einen direkten Vergleich mit meinem. Möglich das ganze in Holzkirchen (München) oder Dresden.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (24. Juni 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ist die Boxxer auf 180 mm getravelt? Und ist der Rahmen für DC freigegeben?
> 
> P.S. Geiles Bike


 
Hi Danke! Die Boxxer ist ganz normal auf 200 mm  ja der rahmen ist für DC freigegeben


----------



## Mirko29 (24. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info  Von der Einbauhöhe macht es auch nur etwas über einen cm gegenüber einer Lyrik... Aber wenn die obere Krone eben wäre, würde es noch schöner aussehen ^^


----------



## byronic (27. Juni 2011)

Ich überlege mir auch ein Scratch 9 Air zu zu legen, jetzt ist die Frage, was ist günstiger, sich ein komplett Bike zu zu legen, oder mittels Rahmenset selbst eins aufbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn du günstig an ein Rahmenset kommst und weisst was du komponentenmäßig willst kann das ganze billiger sein. Das größte Problem dürfte sein an ein Rahmenset zu kommen, der Verkauf dieser ist von Trek ja nicht vorgesehen... Sprich du brauchst irgendwen der ein Komplettrad schlachtet...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fukz (27. Juni 2011)

Servus, hat irgendwer schon mal seine Lager überprüft?
Meine Schwingenlager laufen fast alle unrund und die Hauptlager sitzen fest.
Ist das normal? Das Rad ist noch kein Jahr alt.
Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo fukz, habe am Wochenende einen neuen Dämpfer verbaut und dabei die Lager getestet, meine sind noch gut. Ich fahre aber nur Hochtouren mit technischen Abfahrten, habe so ca. 27000Hm drauf und noch keinen Verschleiss.


----------



## herzogf (28. Juni 2011)

Hab mein 7er seit mehr als einem Jahr. Bei mir ist (noch) alles ok.


----------



## Budda88 (28. Juni 2011)

Mal eine kleine Frage abseits des Thread, aber da es sich um mein Scratch handelt 
Ich habe kürzlich Biketape am Unterrohr angbracht und seitdem vernehm ich knarzen / leichtes Knacken. Kann das vom Tape kommen, weil der Rahmen flext und das Tape unter Spannung Geräusche von sich gibt?

Ansonsten habe ich nur noch den Sattel paar mal verstellt, vorher gabs keine Geräusche (Abgesehen von der falsch eingestellten Schaltung -.-)

Gruß Budda


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, das Knarzen kommt vom Tape, mach es sofort weg
Könnte wohl eher der Schaltzug am Rahmen sein, oder die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben, oder das Tretlager, oder zuwenig Fett an der Sattelstütze, oder ein Lagerproblem, oder............


----------



## Budda88 (28. Juni 2011)

Komme auf das Tape, weil ich sonst nichts geändert habe und von heut auf morgen ist diese permanente Geräusch da 

Aus trotz werd ichs mal abmachen und gucken obs Geräusch weg ist, das ist es mir wert! lol2


----------



## Blackdog1981 (28. Juni 2011)

hallo Leute hat jemand schön das problem gehabt das der hinterbau gerissen ist


----------



## herzogf (28. Juni 2011)

Ohje, so ein Mist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider 1 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja meine ist an der gleichen stelle gerissen, hol morgen meine neue schwinge ab, hatt jetzt vier wochen gedauert nun ist sie da.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (28. Juni 2011)

4 wochen hat es gedauert, ich hoffe das es bei mir es schneller geht weil hab nächte woche habe ich Urlaub


----------



## Freerider 1 (28. Juni 2011)

bin aber mit der alten schwinge die ganzen 4 wochen gefahren, halt immer mit einem schlechten gefühl beim fahren.


----------



## herzogf (28. Juni 2011)

Ist der Austausch den unbürokratisch über die Bühne gegangen? Oder gab es Probleme?


----------



## Freerider 1 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja schon hab einfach ein foto von dem riss gemacht und meim bikedealer gegeben das wars


----------



## herzogf (28. Juni 2011)

OK, das klingt unbürokratisch ;-)

Schon komisch, dass der Riss genau am Schweisspunkt der Schaltzugführung ist. Sollbruchstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Juni 2011)

Eine Schweissnaht ist oft eine Sollbruchstelle durch das veränderte Materialgefüge.
Normal sollte so ein Rahmen getempert werden, daß sich das Material wieder Rekristallisieren kann, meist haben die Hersteller aber keine Zeit dafür, weil die Dinger in Taiwan in einem kurzen Produktionsfenster am Fliessband produziert werden und dann sofort verkauft werden.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (29. Juni 2011)

Bei mir hat mein Kollege das Bike gleich mit genommen der arbeite da wo ich das fahrrad gekauf habe. Erstmal haben die ein Garantie Antrag Gestehlt und die warten jetzt auf eine Antwort von Trek.
Hoffe auch das alles unbürokratisch läuft.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Juni 2011)

hab gerade auch einen Riss an der stelle festgestellt:-((


----------



## martinfueloep (30. Juni 2011)

frage an alle mit gerissener kettenstrebe: sind die streben bei euch an der oberseite gerissen?
wenn ja, kann das doch eigentlich nur von einem (oder mehreren) massiven durchschlag kommen. 

habt ihr die bemerkt?


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Juni 2011)

Ja Scheibenkleister, muss ich heute Abend gleich mal putzen und schauen.


----------



## Bashorbadger (30. Juni 2011)

das fängt ja an wie bei young talent  auch gleich ma guggen


----------



## Christian_85 (30. Juni 2011)

Ist das Problem auch schon bei den 2011er Modellen aufgetreten?


----------



## nullstein (30. Juni 2011)

@martinfueloep: Kannst du deine Theorie auch begründen? Ich seh nämlich keinen Grund,weshalb es nur aufgrund von Durchschlägen passieren kann.


----------



## martinfueloep (30. Juni 2011)

nullstein schrieb:


> @martinfueloep: Kannst du deine Theorie auch begründen? Ich seh nämlich keinen Grund,weshalb es nur aufgrund von Durchschlägen passieren kann.



meine theorie: wenn der hinterbau durchschläg, bewegt sich das tretlager samt schwingendrehpunkt weiter nach unten. der ABP, also der radmittelpunkt, wird aber vom durchschlagenden dämpfer an der notwendigen aufwärtsbewegung gehindert. die dabei entstehende kraft wird von der unteren dämpferaufnahme so in die kettenstrebe geleitet, dass sie dort reißt, wo es im bild oben der fall ist. 

in meiner theorie zumindest....es kann aber gut sein, dass ich da einen knopf in meinem gedankengang hab


----------



## timtrail (30. Juni 2011)

ohne Worte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herzogf (30. Juni 2011)

Hab dann heute doch mal nach gesehen. Und siehe da.......

Ich könnt kotzen!


----------



## Bulldozer (30. Juni 2011)

Bin immer sehr froh, über solche Schäden Bescheid zu wissen. Werde meinem Mech morgen gleich fragen, ob meines das auch hat.

Ich hatte noch nie ein Bike gekauft, an dem nicht irgendein Teil wegen Produktions- oder Konstruktionsmängeln auf Garantie getauscht werden musste. Beim Scratch waren es bis jetzt Sitzstrebe mit Wippe und nun noch beide Bremshebel. Die CR Mag hatte an beiden Ausgleichsbehältern offenbar ein "Standard"-Fehler, deshalb ist es aktuell noch beim Händler. 

Ich ärgere mich immer wieder darüber, dass gerade im Bikesektor ständig Bananenprodukte auf den Markt geworfen werden, die dann nervende Reparaturzeiten mit sich bringen.


----------



## traillion (30. Juni 2011)

Scheint echt kein zufall zu sein dass die kettenstrebe immer genau an der stelle bricht, wo die kabelführung aufgeschweisst ist. Vor drei monaten hatte ich das gleiche szenario wobei ich gut drei wochen auf ersatz warten musste. 

In das vordere rahmendreieck habe ich weiterhin vollstes vertrauen aber die kettenstrebe, na ja.

Ich bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher ob es nur an der strebe selbst liegt oder ob nicht auch der verbaute dämpfer seinen teil dazu beigetragen hat. Denn ohne wirklich funktionierende druckstufe gibts regelmäßig durchschläge, oder man erhöht den luftdruck im dämpfer dermaßen, dass hardttail feeling aufkommt. Beides kann nicht gut für die strebe sein.


----------



## herzogf (30. Juni 2011)

Welchen Dämpfer würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## bansaiman (30. Juni 2011)

herzogf schrieb:


> Welchen Dämpfer würdest du empfehlen?




Manitou Evolver ISX 6 mit intrinsic


----------



## traillion (30. Juni 2011)

evolver isx 6 oder vivid air.

Ich werds in absehbarer zeit mit dem vivid air versuchen, sollte über jeden zweifel erhaben sein.  Glaub aber nicht das es nur am dämpfer liegt, denn es sind auch streben die mit coildämpfer gefahren wurden betroffen.

Ich finde das scratch ist technisch und optisch einfach sahne und immer mehr hersteller kopieren dieses konzept: (steiler sitzwinkel / flacher lenkwinkel / abp) Aber das mit den kettenstreben passt da irgendwie mit der an sich sehr hohen qualität nicht ganz ins bild.


----------



## herzogf (30. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr das 7er. Das hat ja einen Coildämpfer.
Möchte eigentlich auch bei Stahl bleiben.....auf's Gewicht kommt es nicht so an....


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## herzogf (30. Juni 2011)

Tja, so wie das aussieht können wir wohl alle über kurz oder lang den Hinterbau austauschen lassen. Wird aber lästig für Trek...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (30. Juni 2011)

Ich hab das Bedenken, dass das eine wiederkehrende Problematik  werden könnte. Oder hat jemand Kenntnis darüber, dass Trek bereits verstärkte Kettenstreben als Ersatz ausliefert?


----------



## Freerider 1 (30. Juni 2011)

nein meine neue ist genau gleich wie die alte


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Juni 2011)

Das ist natürlich auch noch genau im Rohrbogen, das kommt noch dazu.
Bei mir ist noch nix, aber bei dem schwarzen Rahmen auch sehr schwer zu erkennen.
Bitte berichtet doch über eure Garantieabwicklungen.
Ist schon sehr auffällig, wie viele daß auf einmal sind.


----------



## herzogf (30. Juni 2011)

Freerider 1 schrieb:


> nein meine neue ist genau gleich wie die alte



Naja, dann wird das Spiel sich evtl. wiederholen. Oder Trek modifiziert den Hinterbau und ruft beizeiten alle Räder in die Werkstatt zum Austausch. Schon nervig, muss immer relativ weit zu meinem Händler fahren.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Juni 2011)

Arbeite bei einem Trek Händler und habe heute meine Garantie Abwicklung gemacht.unproblematisch!! Aber in Holland haben die keine Streben mehr,kommen aus USA,Laut Trek 2 Wochen,allso min. 4 Wochen!!!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (1. Juli 2011)

Oh Mann so viel Bikes die auf einmal das gleiche Problem haben wie ich und alle an der gleiche stehle,Also meine Garantie Antrag hat mein Händler am Dienstag gemacht und bis heute habe ich noch kein Antwort bekommen wie lange das Dauert oder wie es weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budda88 (1. Juli 2011)

Das ist schon echt verdächtig...Hoffentlich ist das kein genrelles Problem...
Mich würde interessieren was für Dämpfer bei gerissener Kettenstrebe gefahren wurde.
Darum möcht ich jeden mit diesem Problem bitten seinen Dämpfer zu nennen (Setup und Beanspruchung auch?!), vll. kann man das zusammentragen und dann Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (1. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir ist der FOX 4.0 DHX drin.
Bin etwas Treppen gefahren und kleine sprünge nicht größer als 1,50m halt Hometrails.

Ps: bis jetzt sind das alles Modelle 2010?? noch kein 2011 oder ??


----------



## timtrail (1. Juli 2011)

Meines ist ein 2010er mit DHX AIR 5.0 und DHX 4.0...


----------



## Bulldozer (1. Juli 2011)

Bei meinem Coil 9er 2010 ist alles noch ganz. Es ist allerdings zu erwähnen, dass ich mit Ausrüstung max. 62kg auf die Waage bringe, vielleicht kommt es bei mir also nur später .


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2011)

Hi,

gute Idee: Wie schwer sind denn die Jungs (Mädels) mit nem Bruch an der Schwinge? 

Was seid Ihr so gefahren? Heftig oder eher nicht heftig?

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Blackdog1981 (1. Juli 2011)

Also ich wiege 80kg mein coil hat eine 500 feder drin und ich bin nicht so heftig gefahren.


----------



## timtrail (1. Juli 2011)

92 kg und recht locker gefahren mit 450er Feder! Allerdings fahrtechnisch nicht grade sauber...


----------



## Budda88 (1. Juli 2011)

Name: Blackdog1981
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
Notiz: 80kg
Riss: ja

Name: timtrail
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 & DHX AIR 5.0 (450)
Verwendung:
Notiz: 92kg
Riss: ja

Name: Bulldozer
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer:
Verwendung:
Notiz: 62kg
Riss: nein

Name: Budda88
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 -> DHX RC4 (450)
Verwendung: Treppen/1m Sprünge/Bikepark (1x  )
Notiz: 60kg
Riss: nein


----------



## biketunE (1. Juli 2011)

Hm also wenn man eine Doppelbrückengabel fährt und es dementsprechend einsetzt, sind die Sprünge nicht nur 1,5m hoch.

Ich bin gespannt ob es auch 2011er Rahmen betrifft, wenn die Halterung und der Querschnitt des Rohres gleich geblieben ist, wird es wohl bei denen auch soweit kommen.


----------



## traillion (1. Juli 2011)

Name: Blackdog1981
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
Notiz: 80kg
Riss: ja

Name: timtrail
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 & DHX AIR 5.0 (450)
Verwendung:
Notiz: 92kg
Riss: ja

Name: traillion
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: rp2
Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
Notiz: 101kg
Riss: ja

Name: Bulldozer
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer:
Verwendung:
Notiz: 62kg
Riss: nein

Name: Budda88
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 -> DHX RC4 (450)
Verwendung: Treppen/1m Sprünge/Bikepark (1x  )
Notiz: 60kg
Riss: nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (1. Juli 2011)

Name: biketunE
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: RP2
Verwendung: Enduro und Bikepark
Notiz: 78kg
Riss: nein


----------



## d0nk3y (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich zu Hause bin, prüfe ich mal die Kettenstrebe... 

Schonmal die Daten:

Name: d0nk3y
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2 
Verwendung: S2-S3
Notiz: 110 kg
Riss: folgt


----------



## traillion (1. Juli 2011)

d0nk3y schrieb:


> Riss: folgt









  ...der war gut.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (1. Juli 2011)

Die Doppelbrückige Gabel war dabei wo ich das Bike gekauft habe ich hab gerade das Bike 1Monat lang.
Hier ist ein Video von mir das ist das was ist fahre
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13933


----------



## Bulldozer (1. Juli 2011)

Name: Bulldozer
Baujahr: 2010, 9 Monate gefahren
Dämpfer: DHX RC-4, Feder: 350
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Hardcore-Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks
Notiz: 62kg
Riss: nein*

*: Vielleicht aber auch eine Frage der Zeit. Ich frag morgen mal meinen Mech wie er es einschätzt, als Bike-Konstrukteur kann er sicherlich beurteilen, wie die entstehenden Kräfte in den Rahmen geleitet werden.

Absteller das Jahres:
Wegen Schulterverletzung werden meine Bikes die nächsten 4 Monate ausser Betrieb gesetzt.


----------



## d0nk3y (1. Juli 2011)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Absteller das Jahres:
> Wegen Schulterverletzung werden meine Bikes die nächsten 4 Monate ausser Betrieb gesetzt.


 
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung, laboriere nun in der 8 Wochen mit dem Daumen rum... bin sage und schreibe ~500km mit dem Scratch gefahren


----------



## Blackdog1981 (1. Juli 2011)

@Bulldozer: Gute Besserung


----------



## Bulldozer (1. Juli 2011)

Danke euch, die OP ist Ende Monat, danach 6 Monate Reha. d0nk3y, dir in diesem Fall auch gute Genesung. 
Wenn es mal Gendoping mit mit Kautschukbaumgenen gibt, dann stelle ich mich als Versuchskaninchen zur Verfügung ...


----------



## timtrail (1. Juli 2011)

Name: timtrail
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
Notiz: 92kg
Riss: ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budda88 (1. Juli 2011)

Zusammenfassung...kann man eignetlich eine Tabelle oder etwas ähnliches erstellen?

Name: Blackdog1981
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
Notiz: 80kg
Riss: ja

Name: timtrail
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
Notiz: 92kg
Riss: ja 

Name: traillion
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: rp2
Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
Notiz: 101kg
Riss: ja

Name: Bulldozer
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer:
Verwendung:
Notiz: 62kg
Riss: nein

Name: Budda88
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 -> DHX RC4 (450)
Verwendung: Treppen/1m Sprünge/Bikepark (1x  )
Notiz: 60kg
Riss: nein 

Name: biketunE
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: RP2
Verwendung: Enduro und Bikepark
Notiz: 78kg
Riss: nein 

Name: d0nk3y
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: S2-S3
Notiz: 110 kg
Riss: folgt


----------



## d0nk3y (1. Juli 2011)

Riss: noch nicht vorhanden, kann aber an den 500 km liegen  und wie vorhin beschrieben folgen


----------



## McFlury (1. Juli 2011)

Name: McFlury
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Enduro - Bikepark
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein

Danke das Ihr mich ein Woche vor dem Megavalanche so verunsichert habt


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juli 2011)

ach wenns bricht dann brichts

Name: Fuzzball
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Trail
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein


----------



## Marciman (2. Juli 2011)

Name: Marciman
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: FOX RC4 700er
Verwendung: Trail, Sprünge aus max 1m Höhe, Treppen - halt Spass haben
Notiz: 118 kg
Riss: nein (bei schwarz verdammt schwer zusehen)

jetzt habe doch ein wenig Bauchschmerzen , sollt' mich schon mal bei Nicolai umschauen . Mein Fritzz hat es nur bei leichtem Trailsurfen schon zerlegt (Steuerrohr).


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juli 2011)

ach wenn die Kettenstrebe bricht ist das verhälrnismäßig unproblematisch.

Die Risse sehen auch nicht wirklich schlimm aus, sind die Kettenstreben durchgebrochen bzw. wie tief sind die Risse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (2. Juli 2011)

Name: baatz
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 / Rock Shox Vivid Air (seit kurzem)
Verwendung: Trail, auch mal Bikepark
Notiz: 78 kg
Riss: nein


----------



## Bulldozer (2. Juli 2011)

So, hab mein Scratch wieder. Mal hoffen, dass die reparierten CR Mag Bremshebel nun dicht bleiben, und dass die Kettenstrebe nicht einreisst.

Sonst finde ich das Scratch nach wie vor ein sehr ausgewogenes Bike, welches viel weg stecken kann und mit welchem ich schon sehr viel Spass hatte. Ein paar kleinere Anpassungen hatte ich vorgenommen, Federelemente sowie Laufräder beliess ich jedoch.

So sieht es aktuell aus, als Unterrohrschutz dient ein Stück eines weissen Geax Tattoo Reifens.


----------



## Sir_D (2. Juli 2011)

Beklage heute auch einen kompletten Durchbruch der Kettenstreben...
Beidseitig...Fotos folgen...Garantie...

Mein Dealer sagte das Trek bereits etwas am Hinterbau geändert hat....

die scheinen das also zu vermuten bzw. zu wissen. das das "Pressblech" so nenn´ ich das dünne Teil da mal  eben doch zu "blechig" ist.
Hoffe sie haben ähnlich wie bei Yt gehandelt und verstärkte Streben in den neuen Modellen bzw. nun als bessere Lösung an der neuen Schwinge...

Greetz aus dem Odenwald,
Chris


----------



## freireita (2. Juli 2011)

Also ich muss auch sagen,dass mit der Strebe hört sich ja gar nicht gut an...
Scheint bevorzugt bei schweren Fahrern aufzutreten...

Meine Daten:

Name: freireita
Baujahr: 2010 aalerdings erst seit 1,5 Monaten in Verwendung
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0 (400)
Verwendung: technische Trails, aber auch mal Bozen (Kohlern), etc
Notiz: 72 kg
Riss: nein

Hab meinem übrigens eine Marzocchi 66 rc3 evo in weiss spendiert und bin restlos begeistert... 

Kann nur sagen dass die Marzocchi meiner Meinung nach komplett unterschätzt wird... 
Fein-Abstimmung über die Luft wahnsinnig feinfühlig und gut einstellbar, ansprechen einfach nur der Hammer
Erwitert den Einsatzbereich im Vergleich zur verbauten FOX Van 160 doch noch enorm.
Konnte es ausgiebig in einer Woche Finale Urlaub testen.
BIn trotz der höheren Gabel nach wie vor von den Uphill-Qualitäten restlos begeistert.

Hier zwei Bilder


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich dachte wir sammeln die Daten der gebrochenen, aber auch ne gute Idee alle einzusammeln.

Trek Scratch AIR 6
FOX DHX Air 5.0
Mit Rucksack um die 85 KG.
Noch keine Riss entdeckt, wurd aber auch erst im Januer entdeckt.
Das Bike wurde im Endurobereich bewegt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Juli 2011)

Name: Lipper-Zipfel
Baujahr: 2010, ca. 30000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Fox Van RC, Feder: 450
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, aber kleinere Sprünge. 
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 95kg
Riss: nein.
Prüfe jetzt nach jeder Tour, lasse mich aber nicht verunsichern.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Juli 2011)

Name: bansaiman
Baujahr: 2010 (Feb 2011 gekauft), ca. 8000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX 6
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, kleinere Sprünge, 2 m Drops
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 88kg
Riss: nein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2011)

Name: Blackdog1981
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
Notiz: 80kg
Riss: ja

Name: timtrail
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
Notiz: 92kg
Riss: ja

Name: traillion
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: rp2
Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
Notiz: 101kg
Riss: ja

Name: Bulldozer
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer:
Verwendung:
Notiz: 62kg
Riss: nein

Name: Budda88
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 -> DHX RC4 (450)
Verwendung: Treppen/1m Sprünge/Bikepark (1x  )
Notiz: 60kg
Riss: nein

Name: biketunE
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: RP2
Verwendung: Enduro und Bikepark
Notiz: 78kg
Riss: nein

Name: d0nk3y
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: S2-S3
Notiz: 110 kg
Riss: folgt 

Name: McFlury
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Enduro - Bikepark
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein

Name: Fuzzball
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Trail
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein 

Name: Marciman
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: FOX RC4 700er
Verwendung: Trail, Sprünge aus max 1m Höhe, Treppen - halt Spass haben
Notiz: 118 kg
Riss: nein (bei schwarz verdammt schwer zusehen)

Name: baatz
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 / Rock Shox Vivid Air (seit kurzem)
Verwendung: Trail, auch mal Bikepark
Notiz: 78 kg
Riss: nein 

Name: freireita
Baujahr: 2010 aalerdings erst seit 1,5 Monaten in Verwendung
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0 (400)
Verwendung: technische Trails, aber auch mal Bozen (Kohlern), etc
Notiz: 72 kg
Riss: nein

Name: Lipper-Zipfel
Baujahr: 2010, Feb. 2011 gekauft, ca. 30000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Fox Van RC, Feder: 450
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, aber kleinere Sprünge.
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 95kg
Riss: nein.

Name: bansaiman
Baujahr: 2010 (Feb 2011 gekauft), ca. 8000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX 6
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, kleinere Sprünge, 2 m Drops
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 88kg
Riss: nein.


----------



## timtrail (4. Juli 2011)

Sachtmal bei denen wo die Schwinge schon getauscht wurde, gabs da die 4 Lager die in der Schwinge sind mit dazu?


----------



## Freerider 1 (4. Juli 2011)

ja gabs mit dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (5. Juli 2011)

Sauber, weil sind alle am ende... und das nach 1 Jahr "Schönwetterfahren"....


----------



## aircondition (6. Juli 2011)

Nach den ganzen Horrorgeschichten rund um die Kettenstrebe, bin ich nun doch etwas verunsichert. Eigentlich hatte ich geplant mir demnächst eine Bionicon Kettenführung mittels der Eigenbaulösung zu montieren. Das ganze würde dann so aussehen:







Einer der Kabelbinder würde nun aber wohl genau hinter der Zugführung im Bereich der gängigen Rissstelle liegen. Meint ihr, dass ich die Gefahr mit dieser Kettenführung noch forcieren würde?

Irgenwas muss jedenfalls passieren, dieses ständige Kettenschlagen macht mich wahnsinnig und nachdem ich den ganzen Thread hier gelesen habe, passen scheinbar nur wenige Kettenführungen ohne irgendwas abschleifen zu müssen ans Scratch.

Ich habe noch eine Frage zum Dämpfer. in meinem Scratch sitzt ein DHX Air 4.0. Trotz korrekt eingestelltem Sag (ca 25% im Stehen) ist der Sagring am Ende der Tour kurz davor vom Standrohr zu fallen. Ich fahre derzeit noch sehr gemäßigt (max 50m Flat Drops, eher technisches Gelände sowie Wurzeltrails) und wundere mich doch sehr über die wenig Progressive Fahrwerksdynamik. Durchschläge habe ich bisher noch keine gehabt, aber ich möchte es auch nicht darauf ankommen lassen.

Würde mehr Druck im Piggy Back mehr Progression bringen? Sind derzeit 160 PSI drauf bei fahrbereiten 83kg. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl der Dämpfer verhärtet bei schnellen Wurzelteppichen. Liegt das eventuell an zu starker Zugstufendämpfung? Viele Einstellmöglichkeiten habe ich an dem Dämpfer ja leider nicht, um das Fahrverhalten zu optimieren.

Um das ganze abzuschließen hier noch meine Daten zur Rissproblematik:

Name: aircondition
Baujahr: 2010
KM-Stand: 300km, da erst einen Monat alt
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 AIR
Verwendung: Flatdrops < 1m, technisches Gelände, kein Parkeinsatz bisher
Notiz: 83kg
Riss: nein


----------



## biketunE (6. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir sagen, wieso du zu wenig Endprogression hast: Du bist der zweite Bender... 50m ins Flat, dass wird es auf Dauer nicht aushalten.



Spaß beiseite, DHX Air hat laut Forenmitglieder nahezu keine Druckstufe, da ist wohl das Verhalten dem RP2 ziemlich ähnlich. Alternative: Vivid Air oder Evolver. Vll über Stahlfeder nachdenken...

Der Riss wird sicherlich wegen der Kettenführung beeinflusst, da müssen strukturelle Belastungen aufkommen.


----------



## aircondition (6. Juli 2011)

ok, da fehlt dann wohl ein c in meinem Beitrag 

Die Dämpfergeschichte macht mich ja schon etwas nachdenklich, da ich absolut keine Lust habe mir für mein neues Bike direkt andere Teile kaufen zu müssen..
Gibt es denn ansonsten keine Möglichkeiten die Progression beim DHX Air zu beeinflussen?


----------



## biketunE (6. Juli 2011)

Also ich fahre mein RP2 nach Luftdruck Vorgaben, tendenziell ein wenig (max. 10 PSI) darüber. Ich nutze den Federweg zwar voll aus, aber Durchschläge spüre ich kaum bzw. habe ich 2mm (Kolben) Luft. Versuch mal 5-10 PSI mehr und die Zugstufen auf zu machen.

Piggyback ist doch nur ein Durchschlagschutz bzw. ganz gegen Ende der Progression. Da hilft wohl nur, die Druckstufe zu ändern. Bei RP2 gibt es 3 verschiedene Setups, dies kann man vermutlich selber machen, ansonsten zu Toxoholics einschicken.

Deine Wurzelteppichproblematik: Ich fahre mit komplett offener Zugstufe. Erst dann ist mir das Fahrwerk "aktiv" genug und auch das Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich. Bei großen Sprüngen muss man dann eben aufpassen.


----------



## aircondition (6. Juli 2011)

Ok danke dir, werde die Zugstufe testweise auch mal komplett offen fahren.
Habe mich bei den Grundeinstellungen an den Trek Werksangaben orientiert
da ich selbst noch keine Erfahrung mit Fahrwerkssetups habe. 

Also hat der Druck im Piggy Back keine/kaum Auswirkungen auf die Druckstufendämpfung?
In dem Fall müsste ich mal etwas mehr Druck im Dämpfer testen und notfalls wirklich mal bei Toxoholics anfragen.


----------



## biketunE (6. Juli 2011)

Naja mit dem Piggyback kann man grundsätzlich die Progression einstellen, gerade gegen Ende... wie das beim DHX Air gelöst ist, weiß ich nicht. Deshalb kannst da ruhig mal mehr reinpumpen (max. Druck beachten). Wird vermutlich aber wenig bringen...


Grundsätzlich sind die Angaben von Trek aber mit viel SAG. Da kann man getrost mal ein paar PSI mehr reinpumpen.


----------



## aircondition (6. Juli 2011)

Danke dir, werde bei meiner nächsten Tour mal ein bisschen experimentieren.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich bin mit meinem DHX 5.0 eigentlich zufrienden. OK, ich hätte beim Evolver in England mit zuschlagen sollen und den mal testen.

Ich hab bei meinem aber kein durchrauschen und ich find den schon etwas besser als den RP2. Bei mir wird der Federweg immer ganz gut genutzt und ich hatte noch keinen durchschlag am Dämpfer. Ab und an kontrollier ich ja, wieviel Federweg ich benutzt habe. Ab und an ist noch über einem cm Dämpferweg über, wenn es nur "rumpelig" zur sache geht. Große Sprünge trau ich mich aber nicht. Ich fahre eigentlich die Vorgaben für das 8er Air. Das Volumen im Pigi hab ich auf der mittleren einstellung, die hat der DHX4 ja nicht...


Die ZTR sind angekommen, und das vordere Rad ist hoffentlich dicht, morgen ist hinten dran, dumm nur, das ich das gerade noch geflickt hatte und ne halbe Stunde später kommt die Nachbarin mit dem Packet....

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remedy72 (7. Juli 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Ich bräuchte einen neuen  LRS da mir der Bontrager viel zu schwer ist und sowieso schon fast  hinüber ist. Trotz längerer suche bekomme ich einfach keine klarheit welche Hinterachsen denn nun wirklich passen. 142mm x12 ist klar, aber die  maxle steckachse ist dann doch wieder noch was anderes, oder nicht?

Ist es möglich eine der hier: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312 aufgeführten achsen zu verwenden oder wird das dann mit der speziellen maxle-achse nicht passen? Die Adapter Lösung fällt für mich raus(135mm auf 142mm ). Falls hier jemand schon einen anderen LRS mit 142mm x12 fürs Scratch verwendet: welche Achse und welches Maß ist das richtige?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bitte um Aufklärung/Hilfe



Ps:
Name: remedy72
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: RP2
Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
Notiz: 105kg
Riss: ja


----------



## baatz (7. Juli 2011)

wenn Du einen neuen LRS kaufst, bleibt die Achse dieselbe (z.B. die hier ist bei meinem Scratch drinnen: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24044_Rear-Maxle-Lite-Steckachse-12mm-.html). Laut einem anderen User soll aber das Gewinde der Maxle und Syntace x12 unterschiedlich sein, was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe.

Beim neuen LRS ist wichtig, daß die Nabe 142 mm breit ist und einen Achsdurchmesser von 12 mm hat, was gemeinhin als x12 beschrieben wird. Wenn Du Dir also einen x12 kompatibles Hinterrad kaufst, sollte das in Dein Scratch reinpassen (zB. der hier http://www.bike-components.de/produ...low-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2010-.html)


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2011)

Hi,

so, bei mir ist er drin: Hope Hoops ZTR und gleich noch die Kassette gewechselt. Mal sehen wie es mit 2 Zähnen weniger Bergauf geht. Wurde ne PG990 (ok gruen...). Muss jetzt nur noch das Tubeless dichtbekommen.


Viele Grüße


----------



## herzogf (7. Juli 2011)

Falls du dich für die Maxle von RS entscheiden solltest, achte darauf, dass du eine durchgehend 12mm starke Achse bekommst. Die "abgesetzte", in der Mitte verjüngte Achse hat z.B. bei mir für eine gebrochene Nabe (Bereich Freilauf) geführt.
Ist auch irgendwo hier im Thread thematisiert.....

zum LRS: Ich hab die Hope Pro 2 Evo, Dt Comp Speichen und DT FR 600 Felgen....läuft!


----------



## timtrail (7. Juli 2011)

Also Trek hat das standart M12 drinnen, was hat die x12?


----------



## Nill (7. Juli 2011)

Das Bike ist ein Traum. Hab auch gehört das Trek am Hinterbau Verbesserungen vorgenommen hat. Bin gespannt !! Und werde wiegen 

---------------------------


Name: Blackdog1981
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
Notiz: 80kg
Riss: ja

Name: timtrail
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
Notiz: 92kg
Riss: ja

Name: traillion
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: rp2
Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
Notiz: 101kg
Riss: ja

Name: Bulldozer
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer:
Verwendung:
Notiz: 62kg
Riss: nein

Name: Budda88
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 -> DHX RC4 (450)
Verwendung: Treppen/1m Sprünge/Bikepark (1x  )
Notiz: 60kg
Riss: nein

Name: biketunE
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: RP2
Verwendung: Enduro und Bikepark
Notiz: 78kg
Riss: nein

Name: d0nk3y
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: S2-S3
Notiz: 110 kg
Riss: folgt 

Name: McFlury
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Enduro - Bikepark
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein

Name: Fuzzball
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Trail
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein 

Name: Marciman
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: FOX RC4 700er
Verwendung: Trail, Sprünge aus max 1m Höhe, Treppen - halt Spass haben
Notiz: 118 kg
Riss: nein (bei schwarz verdammt schwer zusehen)

Name: baatz
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 / Rock Shox Vivid Air (seit kurzem)
Verwendung: Trail, auch mal Bikepark
Notiz: 78 kg
Riss: nein 

Name: freireita
Baujahr: 2010 aalerdings erst seit 1,5 Monaten in Verwendung
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0 (400)
Verwendung: technische Trails, aber auch mal Bozen (Kohlern), etc
Notiz: 72 kg
Riss: nein

Name: Lipper-Zipfel
Baujahr: 2010, Feb. 2011 gekauft, ca. 30000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Fox Van RC, Feder: 450
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, aber kleinere Sprünge.
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 95kg
Riss: nein.

Name: bansaiman
Baujahr: 2010 (Feb 2011 gekauft), ca. 8000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX 6
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, kleinere Sprünge, 2 m Drops
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 88kg
Riss: nein.

Name: aircondition
Baujahr: 2010
KM-Stand: 300km, da erst einen Monat alt
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 AIR
Verwendung: Flatdrops < 1m, technisches Gelände, kein Parkeinsatz bisher
Notiz: 83kg
Riss: nein

Name: remedy72
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: RP2
Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
Notiz: 105kg
Riss: ja

Name: Nill
Baujahr: 2010
KM-Stand: Ca. 800
Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
Verwendung: artgerecht 
Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
Riss: ja

PS: bitte immer bei Neueintrag den Guttenberg machen 
PPS: copy&paste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Juli 2011)

Die X12 müsste M12x1,5 haben, aber nur optisch geschätzt.
142x12 ist richtig, da Trek aber die Achse auch durch die Lager steckt, ist diese natürlich um die Dicke der Lager auch noch länger.
Meine sieht so aus und hält auch schon länger:



Das Maxle System gefällt mir so gut, weil ich bei einer Panne zum Hinterrad ausbauen nicht immer Werkzeug aus dem Rucksack holen muss.


----------



## herzogf (8. Juli 2011)

Die Maxle ist ja, soweit ich weiß, auch mittlerweile bei den 2011er Modellen verbaut....

Name: Blackdog1981
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
Notiz: 80kg
Riss: ja

Name: timtrail
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
Notiz: 92kg
Riss: ja

Name: traillion
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: rp2
Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
Notiz: 101kg
Riss: ja

Name: Bulldozer
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer:
Verwendung:
Notiz: 62kg
Riss: nein

Name: Budda88
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 -> DHX RC4 (450)
Verwendung: Treppen/1m Sprünge/Bikepark (1x  )
Notiz: 60kg
Riss: nein

Name: biketunE
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: RP2
Verwendung: Enduro und Bikepark
Notiz: 78kg
Riss: nein

Name: d0nk3y
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: S2-S3
Notiz: 110 kg
Riss: folgt 

Name: McFlury
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Enduro - Bikepark
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein

Name: Fuzzball
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Trail
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein 

Name: Marciman
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: FOX RC4 700er
Verwendung: Trail, Sprünge aus max 1m Höhe, Treppen - halt Spass haben
Notiz: 118 kg
Riss: nein (bei schwarz verdammt schwer zusehen)

Name: baatz
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 / Rock Shox Vivid Air (seit kurzem)
Verwendung: Trail, auch mal Bikepark
Notiz: 78 kg
Riss: nein 

Name: freireita
Baujahr: 2010 aalerdings erst seit 1,5 Monaten in Verwendung
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0 (400)
Verwendung: technische Trails, aber auch mal Bozen (Kohlern), etc
Notiz: 72 kg
Riss: nein

Name: Lipper-Zipfel
Baujahr: 2010, Feb. 2011 gekauft, ca. 30000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Fox Van RC, Feder: 450
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, aber kleinere Sprünge.
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 95kg
Riss: nein.

Name: bansaiman
Baujahr: 2010 (Feb 2011 gekauft), ca. 8000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX 6
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, kleinere Sprünge, 2 m Drops
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 88kg
Riss: nein.

Name: aircondition
Baujahr: 2010
KM-Stand: 300km, da erst einen Monat alt
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 AIR
Verwendung: Flatdrops < 1m, technisches Gelände, kein Parkeinsatz bisher
Notiz: 83kg
Riss: nein

Name: remedy72
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: RP2
Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
Notiz: 105kg
Riss: ja

Name: Nill
Baujahr: 2010
KM-Stand: Ca. 800
Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
Verwendung: artgerecht 
Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
Riss: ja

Name: herzogf
Baujahr: 2010
KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
Verwendung: FR, Park
Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
Riss: ja

Sieht ganz so aus, als würde es die Modelle betreffen, die von Fahrern 80kg aufwärts und bergaborientiert (FR, Enduro, Park) eingesetzt werden


----------



## biketunE (8. Juli 2011)

Es wäre nur mal interessant zu wissen, ob die Austauschstreben verändert worden sind bzw. ob nur die 2010er Modelle betroffen sind. Verwundert mich schon etwas, da das Scratch eine Bikeparkfreigabe hat.


----------



## remedy72 (8. Juli 2011)

Der Unterschied liegt also nur in der von Trek verwendeten Achse (Länge/Gewinde), so das jede 142x 12 Nabe, in die Aufnahme des Hinterbaus, passen sollte. Das ist ja mal ne erfreuliche Nachricht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






baatz schrieb:


> Beim neuen LRS ist wichtig, daß die Nabe 142 mm breit ist und einen Achsdurchmesser von 12 mm hat, was gemeinhin als x12 beschrieben wird. Wenn Du Dir also einen x12 kompatibles Hinterrad kaufst, sollte das in Dein Scratch reinpassen



@herzogf
kannst Du mir (per PN) eine Bezugsquelle für die durchgehende Maxle nennen, ich hab im Netz leider nur die alte/abgesetzte Version finden können.  

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## remedy72 (8. Juli 2011)

Name: Blackdog1981
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
Notiz: 80kg
Riss: ja

Name: timtrail
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
Notiz: 92kg
Riss: ja

Name: traillion
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: rp2
Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
Notiz: 101kg
Riss: ja

Name: remedy72
 Baujahr: 2010
 Dämpfer: RP2
 Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
 Notiz: 105kg
 Riss: ja

 Name: Nill
 Baujahr: 2010
 KM-Stand: Ca. 800
 Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
 Verwendung: artgerecht 
 Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
 Riss: ja

Name: Sir D
  Baujahr: 2011
  KM-Stand:
  Dämpfer: DHX Air
  Verwendung: 
  Notiz: 
  Riss: ja

 Name: herzogf
 Baujahr: 2010
 KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
 Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
 Verwendung: FR, Park
 Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
 Riss: ja

Name: Bulldozer
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer:
Verwendung:
Notiz: 62kg
Riss: nein

Name: Budda88
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 -> DHX RC4 (450)
Verwendung: Treppen/1m Sprünge/Bikepark (1x  )
Notiz: 60kg
Riss: nein

Name: biketunE
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: RP2
Verwendung: Enduro und Bikepark
Notiz: 78kg
Riss: nein

Name: d0nk3y
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: S2-S3
Notiz: 110 kg
Riss: folgt 

Name: McFlury
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Enduro - Bikepark
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein

Name: Fuzzball
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Verwendung: Trail
Notiz: 75 kg
Riss: nein 

Name: Marciman
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: FOX RC4 700er
Verwendung: Trail, Sprünge aus max 1m Höhe, Treppen - halt Spass haben
Notiz: 118 kg
Riss: nein (bei schwarz verdammt schwer zusehen)

Name: baatz
Baujahr: 2011
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 / Rock Shox Vivid Air (seit kurzem)
Verwendung: Trail, auch mal Bikepark
Notiz: 78 kg
Riss: nein 

Name: freireita
Baujahr: 2010 aalerdings erst seit 1,5 Monaten in Verwendung
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0 (400)
Verwendung: technische Trails, aber auch mal Bozen (Kohlern), etc
Notiz: 72 kg
Riss: nein

Name: Lipper-Zipfel
Baujahr: 2010, Feb. 2011 gekauft, ca. 30000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Fox Van RC, Feder: 450
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, aber kleinere Sprünge.
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 95kg
Riss: nein.

Name: bansaiman
Baujahr: 2010 (Feb 2011 gekauft), ca. 8000Hm gefahren
Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX 6
Verwendung: aufgebaut für Enduro / FR Touren, keine Parks, kleinere Sprünge, 2 m Drops
Notiz: komplett ausgerüstet 88kg
Riss: nein.

Name: aircondition
Baujahr: 2010
KM-Stand: 300km, da erst einen Monat alt
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 AIR
Verwendung: Flatdrops < 1m, technisches Gelände, kein Parkeinsatz bisher
Notiz: 83kg
Riss: nein


----------



## Mr.Nox (9. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Hobel:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/931637
Ist soweit noch alles von der Stange, außer die Sattelstütze, Lenker+Griffe, Pedale und Carbon Steuersatzkappe. Neue Laufräder (Tune King MK +Kong x-12, Syncros ds32 und Sapim xc-ray) sind bestellt.


----------



## head96 (10. Juli 2011)

Welche breite hat das tretlager des 2011er Scratch Models?


----------



## woodmonkey (10. Juli 2011)

Hi,

das 2010er hat 68-73mm Hollotech 2. Kannst das hier nehmen, wurde mir empfohlen: 

Shimano Hollowtech II Innenlager Saint FC-M810 (ca. 20,- Euro bei Biek_Discount)

Habe es selber gerade gewechselt, da mein RaceFace-Lager auf der linken Seite ca ) 0,5mm Spiel hatte.

Das 2011 sollte identisch sein.

Gruss Nils




head96 schrieb:


> Welche breite hat das tretlager des 2011er Scratch Models?


----------



## head96 (10. Juli 2011)

Danke, nein ich werde mir die neue XT Kurbel gönnen, incl. innenlager. Jetzt weiß ich bloß  noch nicht in welcher länge. Was ist der Vorteil/Nachteil einer kurzen/langen Kurbel?


----------



## grindi (11. Juli 2011)

Hier die Bilder von meinem Scratch 7er 2010, alles original. Schade schade, hoffe auf baldigen Ersatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0obi (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Habe mir jetzt für meinen Fox van rc statt ner 500 feder ne 400 feder gekauft ist das normal dass die dann ein bisschen kürzer ist?
Noch en Frage hat jemand ne ahnung wie man bei meiner fox van 180 2011 die federvorspannung verstellen kann?
mfg


----------



## Padde (11. Juli 2011)

Das mit der Länge weiß ich nicht, aber die Federvorspannung stellst Du am Knopf im linken Standrohr (Auf dem Bike sitzend runtergeschaut) ein. Uhrzeigersinn -> mehr Spannung


----------



## t0obi (11. Juli 2011)

Hmm also dass mit der Federgabel funktioniert bei mir nicht wirklich das blaue verstellrädchen wirkt wie aufgeklebt muss da eventuell unten an der gabel was aufschrauben?


----------



## grindi (11. Juli 2011)

Bei einigen Fox-Komponenten gehen die Einstellrädchen am Anfang seeeeehr schwer. Ich habe damals mein blaues Rädchen am Dämpfer auch nur mit viel Gewalt zum Drehen gebracht - jetzt läufts ganz rund. Das wird bei deinem kleine Rädelchen an der Gabel wohl ähnlich sein. 

Dass die 400er Feder kürzer ist sollte glaube ich nicht sein. Es gibt aber sowieso verschiedene Federlängen. Bist du sicher, dass du die richtige Länge bestellt hast?


----------



## t0obi (11. Juli 2011)

hmm 
habe die von nem händler is halt auch ne 2.8*400 meine alte war 2.8*500 is halt gut ein zentimeter kürzer konnte mir aber da auch nich weiterhelfen ob sie denn passen würde oder nicht...
Also sollte sie genauso lang wie die alte sein?


----------



## nullstein (11. Juli 2011)

Nein! Das die weichere Feder kürzer ist, ist normal. Mach dir keinen Kopf.


----------



## grindi (11. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann wollte ich keine Unwahrheiten verbreiten - sorry! Muss dann bei der weicheren Feder einfach mit mehr Vorspannung gearbeitet werden oder wie?


----------



## t0obi (11. Juli 2011)

hmm ja warsch aber er hatte noch eine 350 da wie war genauso lang wie meine alte...


----------



## nullstein (11. Juli 2011)

grindi schrieb:


> Ok, dann wollte ich keine Unwahrheiten verbreiten - sorry! Muss dann bei der weicheren Feder einfach mit mehr Vorspannung gearbeitet werden oder wie?



Häh? Wieso mehr Vorspannung? Die Mutter musste natürlich schon weiter aufs Gewinde schrauben, da die Feder ja kürzer ist. Aber Vorspannung beginnt ja erst, wenn die Mutter bereits an der Feder ist.



> hmm ja warsch aber er hatte noch eine 350 da wie war genauso lang wie meine alte...



Hatte diese auch 2.8 Hub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0obi (11. Juli 2011)

Ja war auch ne 2.8 aber hat der dämpfer wenn du feder kürzer ist einfach mehr hub oder?


----------



## Marciman (13. Juli 2011)

Die Länge deiner Feder bei unterschiedlicher Federhärte darf nicht variieren, ansonsten kann bei einem Durchschlagen der Dämpfer(Innenleben) kaputt gehen. Eine kürzere Feder ist nämlich im komplett zusammengepressten Zustand auch kürzer und gefährdet somit das Innenleben. Des weiteren musst du beim Kauf neben Federhärte auch angeben für welche Dämpferlänge (evtl. auch Hub, weil bis 190 oder 200 es unterschiedliche gibt) du sie verwenden willst.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. Juli 2011)

Yuhu, jetzt bin ich auch unter die Scratchbesitzer gekommen 

Leider muss ich mich mit dem Fahren noch gedulden bis meine Upgrades da sind 

Falls Jemand noch Teile sucht, ich habe direkt wieder ein Paar abzugeben. Siehe Signatur und Bikemarkt.

Grüße


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juli 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club!


----------



## t0obi (13. Juli 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Die Länge deiner Feder bei unterschiedlicher Federhärte darf nicht variieren, ansonsten kann bei einem Durchschlagen der Dämpfer(Innenleben) kaputt gehen. Eine kürzere Feder ist nämlich im komplett zusammengepressten Zustand auch kürzer und gefährdet somit das Innenleben. Des weiteren musst du beim Kauf neben Federhärte auch angeben für welche Dämpferlänge (evtl. auch Hub, weil bis 190 oder 200 es unterschiedliche gibt) du sie verwenden willst.



Hallo
Bist du dir da sicher?
Wenn ich in einen beliebigen Internet shop schaue wir immer nur die Federhärte und der Hub angegeben niergendswo die Länge...
Kann es nicht sein dass die feder kürzer ist dafür ein stückchen härter?
mfg


----------



## grindi (13. Juli 2011)

Also wie jetzt? Weicher und kürzer und dafür härter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0obi (13. Juli 2011)

hmm ja irgendwieso ich weiß selber nicht genau also meine jetztige 500*2.8 ist länger als meine neue 400*2.8, aber ist nicht der dämpfer bei einer kürzeren Feder schon weiter eingefedert also die vollen 170mm garnicht nutzbar?
mfg


----------



## grindi (13. Juli 2011)

Nein das definitiv nicht. Ich denke die Feder hat eine andere Weg-Kraftlinie und um das Verhalten des Dämpfers gleich zu halten, muss sie kürzer sein. Wie auch immer. Weniger Federweg hast du bestimmt nicht, du kannst die Vorspannmutter ja so an die Feder drehen, dass der Dämpfer komplett ausgefedert ist.


----------



## t0obi (13. Juli 2011)

Danke
Also kann ich die Feder ohne Probleme hernnehmen?
mfg


----------



## Marciman (13. Juli 2011)

ich hatte damals mit Toxoholics gesprochen, weil ich wollte eine 800lbs Feder für Einbaulänge 200mm in meinem Dämpfer verbauen, weil für 216mm es nur max 700er Federn gibt. Das geht laut Toxoholics nicht, weil sie zu kurz ist und bei Durchschlägen den Dämpfer beschädigen. (Die Längen können minimal variieren.)

@t0obi der Hub ist ebenso aussagekräftig
Im Zweifel frag bei Toxoholics selber mal an.

http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?x=0&y=0&keywords=Fox+Stahlfeder

schaut selber, hier sind die Federn auch nach Einbaulänge sortiert


----------



## t0obi (13. Juli 2011)

so hab sie jetzt mal eingebaut hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert sie ist wirklich nur so 5-10mm kleiner,
hab es nur nich unterm Fahren testen können da ich noch auf mein schaltwerk warte...
mfg


----------



## head96 (13. Juli 2011)

Mist... wollte meins heute bestellen und dann höre ich, es ist ausverkauft :O


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. Juli 2011)

Welches bzw. wo wolltest denn bestellen? Schau mal im Bikemarkt, da werden grad viele 2011er Modelle verkauft bevor die 2012er kommen.

Grüße


----------



## head96 (14. Juli 2011)

nein ich würde sowieso nur ein neues bei meinem chef bestellen  aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Playlife8 (14. Juli 2011)

Was hat denn die im 2010 Coil 9 verbaute Sattelstütze für eine genaue Bezeichnung?

Joplin ????? Höhenverstellung ist wieviel genau??


----------



## huffdipuffdi (15. Juli 2011)

SCRATCH IST TOD, ES LEBE DAS SLASH !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (15. Juli 2011)

Dass Trek nicht mehr ganz weiß, was sie tun hat sich ja schon gezeigt: zuerst das Remedy für alles - dann wieder doch nur für die Hausrunde (mit nur mehr150mm Federweg), dafür ein Scratch Air (zuerst um 5.000 , dann plötzlich "nur" mehr um 4.000), jetzt doch wieder kein Scratch mehr und dafür ein Slach?!?  Ich weiß nicht, wer oder was da hochleben soll.. 
Und das alle mit "Detaillösungen", die mich daran zweifeln lassen, ob es gescheit war, eine Amerikanische Traditionsmarke zu wählen


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Juli 2011)

Schon witzig, das Slash erinnert schon sehr stark an das 2009er Remedy. Bis auf den noch etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel. Die Lackierung kommt aber gut.


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Juli 2011)

Ja mei, es sagt doch niemand, daß das Scratch gestorben ist.
Muss erst mal kommen, lieferbar Mitte 2012, eventuell, vielleicht.....


----------



## urks (15. Juli 2011)

Stimmt eh - und schlecht gehts ja wirklich nicht.

Ist nur eine Frotzelei, wenn die Armis meinen, die Besten zu sein und dann einen Kurs fahren, wo jeder Besoffene neidisch wird...


----------



## Deleted 100301 (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,

hier sind doch auch einige Vivid fahrer unterwegs. Könnte mir jemand sagen welche Buchsenmaße ich für den Vivid Air brauche?
Ich habe derzeit in meinem Scratch einen Fox RP2. Passen die Buchsen von dem auch in den Vivid? Außendurchmesser der Buchse (nicht der Distanzhülsen) ist 12,7mm.

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet! Die passenden Rock Shox Buchsen sind nirgens lieferbar :-(

Grüße


----------



## t0obi (15. Juli 2011)

Heißt dass jetzt ab 2012 gibts keine scratch modelle mehr?
mfg


----------



## baatz (15. Juli 2011)

Buchsen passen für den Vivid Air 
siehe auch bei:
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/vivid-air-r2c bei Spezifikation
--> Schaftdurchmesser

die hier passen auch:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...sen-fuer-Federbeine-10mm-Monarch--Vivid-.html 
Ausführung 40mm 

was mich allerdings etwas wundert, ist, daß es von Fox nur Buchsen im Maß 39,88 mm gibt (http://www.bike-components.de/produ...aubuchse-10-mm-3-Teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html), die müssten ja original verbaut sein, oder ?




Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier sind doch auch einige Vivid fahrer unterwegs. Könnte mir jemand sagen welche Buchsenmaße ich für den Vivid Air brauche?
> Ich habe derzeit in meinem Scratch einen Fox RP2. Passen die Buchsen von dem auch in den Vivid? Außendurchmesser der Buchse (nicht der Distanzhülsen) ist 12,7mm.
> ...


----------



## biketunE (15. Juli 2011)

t0obi schrieb:


> Heißt dass jetzt ab 2012 gibts keine scratch modelle mehr?
> mfg



Manche Webseiten haben geschrieben, das Slash ersetzt das Scratch. Möchte ich nicht so ganz glauben...

Vermutlich ersetzt es das Scratch Air, aber ein Scratch mit Stahlfeder bzw. für Bikeparkeinsatz bzw. Freeride wird es bestimmt weiterhin geben.

Trotzdem ist es wirklich interessant und etwas skurril, welche Produktlinie Trek jedes Jahr aufs Neue anstrebt!


----------



## Mirko29 (15. Juli 2011)

Im Trek-Shop bei uns war man einer Meinung das da noch was kommt. Da das Session Carbon nochmal 10 mm mehr Federweg verpasst bekommen hat ist der Sprung von 160 auf 210 mm einfach zu groß um da ne Lücke zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (15. Juli 2011)

baatz schrieb:


> Buchsen passen für den Vivid Air
> siehe auch bei:
> http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/vivid-air-r2c bei Spezifikation
> --> Schaftdurchmesser
> ...



Ah super, vielen Dank. Bei bike-components hab ich nachgefragt, sind nicht Lieferbar. Das Problem hat sich aber somit ja eh erledigt.

Stimmt, die Buchse die drin ist hat gemessen 39,9mm.

Grüße


----------



## _ViTO_ (15. Juli 2011)

mein scratch 7 wird nun etwas verfeinert...lrs, lenker und eventuell ne rs totem.. für mich gibts nix geileres. nach dem umbauten kann kommen was es wolle...da kann mir ein slash oder demnächst ein scrach..remesh echt gestohlen bleiben.. ich bleib nun bei meinem scratch weil ich es einfach perfeckt ist..(bis auf ein paar anbauteile)


----------



## timtrail (16. Juli 2011)

Hat von euch schonmal einer die Lager des Hinterbaus am Scratch getauscht? Wenn ja, was für lager habt Ihr da so verwendet?

PS: Wenn Trek "nur" 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt, gehe ich recht in der Annahme das dass auch die Lebenserwartung für den Rahmen ist?! Was wäre dann ein würdiger Nachfolger?


----------



## Mirko29 (16. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich von meinem Trekhändler gesagt bekommen habe, gibt Trek 40 Jahre Garantie auf die Rahmen. Crashs natürlich ausgenommen...


----------



## timtrail (16. Juli 2011)

Trek HP schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/support/warranty
> ....
> LEBENSLANG
> Rahmen für die Lebenszeit des ersten rechtmässigen Eigentümers   (ausgenommen Gabeln, Rahmen der Modelle Session, Scratch und Ticket   sowie Hinterbauten von vollgefederten Modellen)
> ...



stimmt nicht so richtig...


----------



## n1smo (17. Juli 2011)

Sind im aktuellen Scratch Air 9 eigentlich schon XT Schaltwerke mit Shadow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (17. Juli 2011)

Als ich meins gekauft habe, hat der Trek Händler gemeint ich hätte 3 Jahre auf den Rahmen Garantie! Ich hoffe mal die Lebensdauer überschreitet diese Grenze  :-/

Grüße


----------



## timtrail (17. Juli 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe mal die Lebensdauer überschreitet diese Grenze  :-/
> 
> Grüße



Nach 12 Monaten ist mein Hinterbau am Ende und alle Lager durch, sehr ernüchternd wie ich finde  zudem machen die Lagerstellen das ein- und auspressen der Lager sicher nicht lange mit...


----------



## Deleted 100301 (17. Juli 2011)

Hm, das hört sich natürlich nicht gut an! Gehörst du zu denen, deren 2010er Hinterbau an der Schaltzugbefestigung gebrochen ist?

Zu den Lagern: Habe die Info dass die 2012er Modelle mit deutlich besseren Nadellagern ausgestattet sind. Falls du die also tauscht, warte bis die Händler die Lager haben.

Grüße


----------



## socoms (17. Juli 2011)

Mal zu den Vermutungen wegen dem Wegfall des Scratch für 2012.

Update von Trek:


Es wird definitiv keine Scratch Modelle mehr geben. 

Es wird drei Modelle vom Slash geben aber keine Coil Modelle

Beim Session 8 und 88 wird eine Geometrie Änderung möglich sein. 

Einsatzbereich: Park und DH


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Juli 2011)

Hoffendlich steigt das Scratch Coil dann nächste Saison direkt bei 3000 oder 3100 Euro ein und nicht wieder bei 3800


----------



## timtrail (17. Juli 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Hm, das hört sich natürlich nicht gut an! Gehörst du zu denen, deren 2010er Hinterbau an der Schaltzugbefestigung gebrochen ist?


JA! 


Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Zu den Lagern: Habe die Info dass die 2012er Modelle mit deutlich besseren Nadellagern ausgestattet sind. Falls du die also tauscht, warte bis die Händler die Lager haben.
> 
> Grüße


Also verbaut sind NJG (SanJin) Lager mit mehr Kugeln als der Standart, allerdings ohne Käfige. Sollen das nun Nadellager werden die hier nun auch passen? Woher hast Du die Information?

mfg


----------



## Deleted 100301 (17. Juli 2011)

timtrail schrieb:


> JA!
> 
> Also verbaut sind NJG (SanJin) Lager mit mehr Kugeln als der Standart, allerdings ohne Käfige. Sollen das nun Nadellager werden die hier nun auch passen? Woher hast Du die Information?
> 
> mfg



Ja schon. Ich Hoffe ich hab das mit den Lagern richtig verstanden. Socoms weiß da sonst genauer bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## h.jay (17. Juli 2011)

Hi,
hat eigentlich jemand schon mal die Geometrie geändert? Habe das vorhin gemacht. Bin nun aber etwas verunsichert, da nun ein Spalt in der Sitzstrebe offen ist. Vorher wurde dieser von der Schraube abgedeckt und nun ist es offen. Ist das normal?

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## jan84 (17. Juli 2011)

Foto?


----------



## woodmonkey (17. Juli 2011)

Hi,

so seit heute gehoere ich auch zu der Riege der Rissbesitzer am Hinterbau. Riss sitzt auf der Ritzelseite vor der Halterung fuer die Schaltzugfuehrung. Mal schaun wie Treck das handhaben wird. Die Wippe hatte ich jetzt schon vor 2-3 Wochen beanstandet: Schaltkabel sitzt so beschiessen das es beim Einfedern in die Wippe reinfrisst, bzw. sich reingefressen hat.

Ich bin wirklich superzufrieden mit meinem Scratch und hoffe das das alles reibungslos ueber die Buehne geht.

Bin jetzt so ueber 3000km Touren, regelmaessig auf unseres lokalen Freeride- Downhillstrecken und ein paar mal Bikepark gefahren. Groessere Drops (1,5-2m in die Boeschung) sind erst seit seit kurzem dabei und groessere Spruenge lass ich meist aus (mittlere Tabels und Doubles spring ich. 3-4m Weite). Auf wurzeligen und steinigen Strecken lasse ich es gut laufen.

Gruss Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (17. Juli 2011)

Hm, das ist schlecht. Welches Modell/Baujahr hast du?

Die Kabelführung find ich bei meinem Scratch auch nich besonders toll. Weder der Brems-, noch die beiden Schaltzüge verlaufen Reibungsfrei an beweglichen Teilen des Hinterbaus vorbei. Ich werde das vor der ersten Fahrt wohl noch umbauen.

Habt ihr die Züge neu verlegt? Wie sehen eure Lösungen aus?

Grüße


----------



## woodmonkey (17. Juli 2011)

@U&D Hab ein 2010er 7er Coil. Ja die Zugverlegung ist wohl bei jedem Hersteller so ne Sache. Rate wirklich jedem die Verlegung zu ueberpruefen und entsprechend selbst zu aendern oder an den besagten Stellen abzukleben oder mit Befestigungssockeln aus dem Elektrozubehoer zu arbeiten. Ich werde das ab jetzt auch immer machen, auch wenn ich eigentlich den Hersteller hier in der Pflicht sehe. Wir kaufen ja keine Baumarktfahrraeder fuer nen Appel und nen Ei, sondern bezahlen Ingenieure und Tester das ein gereiftes Produkt verkauft wird (aber das es nicht so ist wissen wir ja alle, nur will ich dies nicht einfach so im Raum stehen lassen. Eine Diskussion wuerde jetzt jedoch den Rahmen sprengen, gerissen ist er ja schon  ).


----------



## flatrider (17. Juli 2011)

wurde gerade von einem freund auf diesen tread aufmerksam gemacht. muss morgen gleich mal genauer nachsehen. mein gary fisher roscoe ist genau an der gleichen stelle gebrochen.

mein profil
gut 90 kilo mit ausrüstung
dämpfer vivid air
fahrstil alles was geht aber doch ziemlich sauber


----------



## jan84 (18. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

wer in dieser Illustren Runde hattn ein Manitou Evolver ISX6 im Scratch stecken, ich meine ich hätte mal ein Foto davon gesehen, findes es aber nichtmehr. Nach kurzem danebenhalten macht das alles einen knappen Eindruck, v.A mit dem Luftventil. 


Außerdem fragte ich mich eben, was Trek sich bei der Konstruktion der Dämpferaufnahme gedacht hat. Was soll da wohl drehen? Der Dämpfer mit den Gleitlagern um das eingepresse "Rohr" oder dieses Rohr um die Schrauben die den Dämpfer aufnehmen? 
Das sitzt alles so stramm, dass da 100%ig eine nennenswerte zusätzliche Dämpfung durch entsteht....

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Juli 2011)

Der Evolverman heisst Bansaiman.
Das Rohr im Dämpfer ist gar nicht so verkehrt, die Aluhülsen sind minimal kürzer als das eingepresste Rohr und die Gummidichtungen verhindern das Eindringen von Schmutz.
Was allerdings die Aluschraube im Stahlrohr ohne Schmierung soll, weiss ich auch nicht, daß frisst inerhalb kürzester Zeit ohne eine Fettpackung. Und Gewichtsersparniss ist nicht immer Alles. Glaube sogar gesehen zu haben, daß das Rohr im Dämpfer ein Fox Standard ist, nein, ich bin mir sicher, daß es so ist.


----------



## martinfueloep (18. Juli 2011)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Trek Scratch Größe M
> Gabel Rock Shox Lyrik MiCo U-Turn 170mm
> Dämpfer Rock Shox Vivid Coil R2C
> Steuersatz Cane Creek Angleset (-0,5°)
> ...



in der Zwischenzeit hat sich einiges verändert:






Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Coil RC2DH
Sattel: SLR TT
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
hinten bin ich im Enduro-Betrieb nun mit ZTR Flow auf DT240s Tubeless unterwegs

Das Gewicht hat sich bei 16,4kg eingependelt.
mehr Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## Deleted 100301 (18. Juli 2011)

Geiles Ding 

Wie bist mit dem Minion Exo zufrieden?


----------



## martinfueloep (18. Juli 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Geiles Ding
> 
> Wie bist mit dem Minion Exo zufrieden?



Danke!
Der Minion ist als Hinterreifen sehr gut. Verwende ihn für alles außer Park, am Scratch hat er für mich fast zu viel Seitengrip, fahre ihn deshalb mit deutlich mehr Luft als früher (jetzt sind's 1,7bar, früher 1,4 bis 1,5). Ich mag's lieber ein bisschen übersteuernd, was er jetzt mit etwas mehr Druck auch tut


----------



## herzogf (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Hobel im aktuellen Zustand:





Bin mal gespannt wann mein neuer Hinterbau kommt ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (19. Juli 2011)

@ herzogf: wie geht's dir denn mit pedalrückschlag? ist der durch das kleine KB (welches hast du denn verbaut?) der hammerschmidt nicht ziemlich heftig?


----------



## herzogf (19. Juli 2011)

Hab das größere von beiden verbaut. Mit dem Rückschlag hab ich keine bzw. kaum Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (19. Juli 2011)

herzogf schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann mein neuer Hinterbau kommt ?!?



Lief die Reklamation problemlos ab? Würde mich von allen interessieren die diese Gebrochene Hinterbaustrebe an der Schaltzugaufnahme hatten.

Grüße


----------



## agrohardtail (19. Juli 2011)

für alle die noch interesse an nem 2010 scratch 9 haben...


----------



## herzogf (19. Juli 2011)

Hab's vor ziemlich genau drei Wochen bei meinem Händler reklamiert. Laut ihm ist der Hinterbau unterwegs. Kosten kämen keine auf mich zu....


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Juli 2011)

Viel zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (19. Juli 2011)

für nen nagelneues 9er scratch mit rechnung auf deinen namen? das rad hat noch nie nen trail geschweige denn ne straße gesehen.


----------



## Richi2511 (19. Juli 2011)

*ACHTUNG!!!!*
Der User L0cke ist ein Betrüger! Unter keinen Umständen etwas bei Ihm kaufen. Seit über 4 Monaten weder Geld noch Ware gesehen. Es gibt hier im Forum ein extra Thread zu seinen "Geschäften" Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wird folgen!





L0cke schrieb:


> Bald ist Bikefestival in Willingen, wird man den ein oder anderen dort antreffen evtl auch zum Enduroride?
> 
> wer sein Bike noch etwas leichter haben will, ich habe gerade Produktionsüberschuss .
> 
> ...


----------



## timtrail (19. Juli 2011)

aha, und was hat das mit dem Scratch zu tuen?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn mit dem Stand der Dinge bei den gerissen Streben aus? Wie lange musstet Ihr warten?

Müsste Trek da nicht generell tauschen?

Wer hat denn nen breiteren Lenker drauf und welchen? Bin mal am überlgen: Boobar, Oder nen Atlas FR gibt es ja im Moment bei CHC recht günstig...

Wie viel Rise fahrt Ihr denn?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (20. Juli 2011)

785mm und ich will nie wieder schmaller fahren


----------



## herzogf (20. Juli 2011)

Ich habe einen Spank Spike 777 mit 15mm Rise. Für mich genau richtig.
Bin lediglich in Portes du Soleil ein paar mal an eng stehenden Bäumen auf der Northshore hängen geblieben


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. Juli 2011)

ich hab Race Face Atlas 785mm und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Also ich warte seit 3,5 Wochen auf mein Hinterbau und keiner kann mir sagen wann es genau da ist.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi, könnt ihr eure Sattelstütze bis unter den Montagepunkt des Direkt Mount Umwerfers versenken? Bei mir ist hier schluss, da die Schweißnähte zu weit ins Sitzrohr gehn. Sonst würde sich die Stütze locker nochmal 4 - 5cm weiter versenken lassen.

Grüße


----------



## _ViTO_ (20. Juli 2011)

kannst doch deine sattelstützenrohr 5 cm kürzen...


----------



## urks (20. Juli 2011)

komplettes Versenken geht leider nur mit einer Vario-Sattelstütze (zumindest bei Rahmengröße M / Körpergröße 184 cm => kürzen der Sattelstütze wäre also nicht drinn gewesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

habe meine auch gekürzt. (Gr M)...


----------



## remedy72 (20. Juli 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Müsste Trek da nicht generell tauschen?



Da die gebrochenen Hinterbauten offenbar nicht extrem belastet worden sind würde ich sagen: ja
Ich hätte deutlich mehr Vetrauen ins Scratch, wenn ich wüsste dass die neuen Streben überarbeitet worden sind. Bleibt der Hinterbau unverändert wäre ein erneuter Bruch ja nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi, ja stimmt. Die Stütze würde sich selbst mit den 4-5cm mehr nicht ganz versenken lassen. Allerdings lässt sie sich so eben nur bis Oberkante der Aufnahme des Direct Mount Umwerfers versenken. Ist das bei euch auch so?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich kann ganz versenken, Grösse XL.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (20. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich kann ganz versenken, Grösse XL.



Hm, das dürfte das 8cm längere Sattelrohr beim XL Rahmen sein. Umwerfer bleibt ja unabhängig der Rahmengröße auf selber höhe. Habe einen Rahmen in Größe M mit 41,5cm Sattelrohrlänge. Kann die Stütze hier nur 27cm versenken.

Grüße


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

hat jemand hier Connections zu Trek und kann das Thema mal ansprechen und klären? (OK klären muss Trek...).

Ich kenn keinen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Juli 2011)

Sollte er Händler machen, ich habe meins im Netz gekauft.


----------



## Matrox (20. Juli 2011)

Hi ihr Scratcher,

bin an einem fast neuen Scratch 9 Air von 2011 dran.
Frage an euch: ist es normal, dass der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer innen zwischen Umlenkhebel und Oberrohr durch läuft und sich da minimal klemmt ? finde ich keine gute Lösung, habt ihr irgendwo Detailfotos wie das bei euch gemacht ist ?
und:
ich bin 180 bei 91Schrittlänge, warum habe ich nicht das gefühl, dass mir der M Rahmen zu klein ist !?!
Hatte den Eindruck die Karre geht auch ganz gut berghoch...

Grüße


----------



## Pred0509 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,
habe auch das 2011 Scratch Air 9, die Rahmen fallen recht klein aus. Bin 185cm groß und habe einen 17,5" Rahmen. Für Trails und Park sehr gut, aber für längere Touren etwas ungeeignet. Wobei 80km Asphalt (Siegtal Pur) noch machbar waren. Als Tourenrad würde ich eher 21,5" nehmen...

MfG Pred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (21. Juli 2011)

Matrox schrieb:


> Hi ihr Scratcher,
> 
> bin an einem fast neuen Scratch 9 Air von 2011 dran.
> Frage an euch: ist es normal, dass der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer innen zwischen Umlenkhebel und Oberrohr durch läuft und sich da minimal klemmt ? finde ich keine gute Lösung, habt ihr irgendwo Detailfotos wie das bei euch gemacht ist ?
> ...



Ja, der läuft unterm Oberrohr entlang. Wie klemmt er bei dir? Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild machen? Achte darauf das du den Zug so verlegst dass er nicht an beweglichen Teilen reibt. Habe ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen und gesehen dass sich beim Scratch mit der originalen Zugverlegung die Züge schnell ins Material fressen.

Nochmal zum Versenken der Sattelstütze. Kann mir jemand mit kleinerer Rahmengröße (S-L) sagen ob bei ihm der Montagepunkt des Direct Mount Umwerfers ein weiteres Versenken der Sattelstütze limitiert? Bei mir ist es die Schweißnaht die ins Sattelrohr reinsteht.

Grüße


----------



## urks (21. Juli 2011)

Ohne das Rad jetzt vor mir zu haben, aber ist es nicht so, dass sich in diesem Bereich das Sitzrohr bereits verjüngt?


----------



## Deleted 100301 (21. Juli 2011)

Es verjüngt sich schon unterhalb der Aufnahme für den Umlenkhebel. So dass die Sattelstütze nicht mehr durchpasst aber erst ca. 5cm unter der Schweißnaht an der Oberkante der Umwerferaufnahme.


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,

bei Größe M 2010 geht die Sattelstütze 26 cm tief rein.


----------



## jan84 (21. Juli 2011)

Matrox schrieb:


> Hi ihr Scratcher,
> 
> [...]
> ich bin 180 bei 91Schrittlänge, warum habe ich nicht das gefühl, dass mir der M Rahmen zu klein ist !?!
> ...



Fahre bei 92cm (186 insgesammt) Schrittlänge ein XL und das dürfte nicht kleiner sein. Finds auch ziemlich (angenehm) kurz. 
Kann trotz xl ne 400er Stütze nicht komplett versenken. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Matrox (21. Juli 2011)

also ich meinte dass mir das M bike mit 180cm91SL  "passt" - klar kurzes oberrohr aber so schlimm is nicht  Sattel raus 2 spacer unterm 60mm vorbau und ab geht die luzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (21. Juli 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei Größe M 2010 geht die Sattelstütze 26 cm tief rein.



Das würde sich mit meinen ca. 27cm decken. Dann hängts bei dir wohl auch am Aufnahmepunkt des Umwerfers. Würd mich interessieren ob das vorgesehen ist die nicht weiter zu versenken, oder ob in unserem Fall die Schweißnaht zu dick aufträgt.


----------



## _ViTO_ (21. Juli 2011)

hatte einer von euch auch schon nach realtiv kurzer zeit ein kaputtes Tretlager? Bei mir gibts nun nach jeder Pedalumdrehung ein kurzes Knacken dass sich echt penetrant hörbar macht. 

Verbaut sind doch die Race Face X-Type Team Dh Lager richtig? Hat jemand nen guten Kauftipp, wenns nicht unbedingt keramic Lager sein sollen?

gruß vito


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn mit Garantie aus?


----------



## _ViTO_ (21. Juli 2011)

ja im prinzip schon.. muss mal den händler anrufen. gebe nur mein rad so ungern weg, und da ich alles gerne selbst schraube muss ich da immer erst über meinen eigenen schatten springen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Juli 2011)

Oft mal reicht es schon aus, das Tretlager zu demontieren, alles sauber machen, frisch fetten und wieder montieren. Da Trek keine Bohrung im Tretlagerrohr vorgesehen hat, sammelt sich da Wasser an und das schwemmt Dreck in die Gewindegänge, daß führt dann zu diesen Knackgeräuschen.

Ich fahre XL bei 196cm und 93 Schrittlänge und das geht gerade so. Komme alles hoch und ich fahre schon mal 2500Hm am Stück. Bergab einfah ein Traum durch den kurzen Rahmen.


----------



## woodmonkey (21. Juli 2011)

@Vito. Meins war auch nach nem 3/4 Jahr kaputt. Schau mal ob du Spiel im Lager hast, das war bei mir der Fall. Fahre jetzt ein Shimano Saint Hollotech II Lager mit 68-73er Breite. Gibt es guenstig im Netz und die Montage ist auch kein Ding.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juli 2011)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> hatte einer von euch auch schon nach realtiv kurzer zeit ein kaputtes Tretlager? Bei mir gibts nun nach jeder Pedalumdrehung ein kurzes Knacken dass sich echt penetrant hörbar macht.
> 
> Verbaut sind doch die Race Face X-Type Team Dh Lager richtig? Hat jemand nen guten Kauftipp, wenns nicht unbedingt keramic Lager sein sollen?
> 
> gruß vito



würde mich wundern wenn es das Tretlager ist, schau mal nach den Kettenblattschrauben oder dem Sattelstützenkopf


----------



## _ViTO_ (21. Juli 2011)

Hatte die Tage das Scratch nochmal komplett zerlegt, da ich auch neue felgen (big foot) montiert habe. Das Knacken war allerdings auch schon vorher da. Ich habe leider keinen passenden abzieher für die Ride Kurbel gehabt, deswegen war die Kurbel ergo Tretlager nicht auszubauen.

Hatte es daraufhin mit hammer und gefühl probiert aber das ist nicht wirklich brauchbar. Hatte dafür die originale axiale 8 mm Inbus Schraube nur wenige gewindegänge eingeschraubt und versucht die Achse somit auszutreiben, aber ohne ersichtlichen erfolg.

Da ich nebenjob beim Fahrradhändler hab, werd ich mir morgen mal einen passenden abzeiher besorgen und das scheiß tretlager säubern. Falls keine verbesserung da ist, kommt wohl ein neues rein. Das Saint Lager könnte ne gute idee sein 

Die Kettenblattschrauben können es nicht sein, da auch ohne Kette das Knacken bei Radialbelastung der Kurbelachse da war.

mal sehen.. wird schon... bis samstag hoffentloch weil dann winterberg angesagt ist


----------



## Matrox (22. Juli 2011)

Also gibt´s hier schon 8 gerissene Streben... Anruf beim Trek-Händler um die Ecke ergab dass die nur 4 Scratches verkauft haben, davon bisher noch keines zurück kam bzw. die Probleme hat. Bin ja mal gespannt wann Trek hier eine überarbeitete Version anbietet. Könnt ihr abschätzen was das Teil einzeln kostet - wenn man eben keinen Garantieanspruch mehr hat !?


----------



## remedy72 (22. Juli 2011)

Name: Blackdog1981
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
Notiz: 80kg
Riss: ja

Name: timtrail
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
Notiz: 92kg
Riss: ja

Name: traillion
Baujahr: 2010
Dämpfer: rp2
Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
Notiz: 101kg
Riss: ja

Name: remedy72
 Baujahr: 2010
 Dämpfer: RP2
 Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
 Notiz: 105kg
 Riss: ja

 Name: Nill
 Baujahr: 2010
 KM-Stand: Ca. 800
 Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
 Verwendung: artgerecht 
 Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
 Riss: ja

Name: Sir D
  Baujahr: 2011
  KM-Stand:
  Dämpfer: DHX Air
  Verwendung: 
  Notiz: 
  Riss: ja

 Name: herzogf
 Baujahr: 2010
 KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
 Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
 Verwendung: FR, Park
 Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
 Riss: ja

Name: Grindi
  Baujahr: 2010
  KM-Stand:
  Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
  Verwendung:
  Notiz: 
  Riss: ja

Würd mich auch interessieren was die neuen Streben kosten sollen Bzw. ob die überhaupt verstärkt/Überarbeitet werden. Wenn Trek das Scratch schon aus dem Programm nimmt, wäre es gut zu wissen ob es nach austausch der Strebe bedenkenlos Fahrbar sein wird. 

Ich find es echt schade dass das Bike nach so kurzer Zeit wieder abgesetzt wird. Der steile Sitzwinkel, die Wendigkeit, der Hinterbau(bis auf die Kettenstreben): alles Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (22. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich hab den Support angeschieben was mit der Strebe los ist ob es hier Verbesserungen am Bauteil gibt und wenn ja welche, die Antwort war: 
"_Hat ihr Händler die Kettenstrebe bei uns reklamiert? Dann wird diese bei Anerkennung der Garantie durch eine neue ersetzt_."
Auf die erneute Anfrage ob hier etwas verbessert wurde, gab es bis heute noch keine Antwort.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (22. Juli 2011)

so habe nach 3 wochen gerade meine Strebe bekommen und eingebaut.
Is aber nix überarbeitet worden gewicht der beiden streben identisch.
mal schauen wie lange die hält;-))


----------



## h.jay (22. Juli 2011)

Hier mal noch ein Foto von der Sitzstrebe. Man erkennt nach unten hin einen kleine Spalt...




Ausserdem ist auch dieser Einsatz für die Winkeleinstellung auf der in Fahrtrichtung rechten Seite tiefer drin als auf der linken Seite. Links liegt er oben plan auf, rechts ist eine Kante zur Sitzstrebe erkennbar.
Wie ist denn das bei euch?


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Juli 2011)

Also den Spalt habe ich auch, aber eigentlich müssen Beide gleich tief sitzen.
Mach es mal nochmal auf, da ist eine Nase an der Platte und eine Aussparung in der Nute, daß sollte zusammen passen und dient als Formschlüssige Verbindung.
Das Bild sieht korrekt aus so.


----------



## jan84 (22. Juli 2011)

Hab den Spalt auch, alles save .


----------



## h.jay (22. Juli 2011)

Wie sitzen denn die Teile bei euch? Sitzen sie oben plan zuer Sitzstrebe oder sind die Einsätze etwas versenkt? Bei meinem Bild kann man durch den Schatten erkennen, dass dieser Einsatz etwas tiefer liegt als die Sitzstrebe.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wer hat den den Lenkwinkel mal umgestellt? Wieviel merkt man denn von dem halben Grad?


----------



## Sir_D (22. Juli 2011)

Tach Herr Lipp 
Finde das es sich nicht wirklich bemerkbar macht...
fahre das 2010 seit Anbeginn.
Hab paar mal geswitcht...auch auf der Mega...muss aber zugeben wenn überhaupt dann merke ich den Winkel eher beim Uphill als beim Downhill...vll ist´s auch pure Einbildung.
bin aber ohnehin eher der Enduro Typ...Dh liegt mir mehr... 
vielleicht liegt´s auch daran das meine Touren sich auf max. 50 Km beschränken.


----------



## jan84 (23. Juli 2011)

Ich hab nen kleinen Unterschied gemerkt, aber der ist nicht allzu wild. Da es mir in der flachen Einstellung nicht an Wendigkeit oÄ fehlt fahr ich halt jetzt flach. 

grüße,
Jan

@Chris: Heute oder morgen in Beerfelden? Falls ja, bis später .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch einen kleinen Unterschied gemerkt, steil bergab sitze ich noch besser im Rahmen. Leider setzte ich aber jetzt auch öfter mit dem Bash auf, aber dafür ist er ja da.


----------



## _ViTO_ (24. Juli 2011)

jetzt mit neuen felgen... Brave BigFoot. zwar schwerer aber auch stabiler. Hab wieder eine 2 Fach Kreuzung beim einpeichen benutzt. Gewicht ist mir in erster linie nicht sooo sehr wichtig. Das Scratch ist bei mir eh mehr für Bikepark da.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Juli 2011)

_ViTO_ schrieb:


> jetzt mit neuen felgen... Brave BigFoot. zwar schwerer aber auch stabiler. Hab wieder eine 2 Fach Kreuzung beim einpeichen benutzt. Gewicht ist mir in erster linie nicht sooo sehr wichtig. Das Scratch ist bei mir eh mehr für Bikepark da.



sieht ja fast aus wie meins....sehr gut


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Juli 2011)




----------



## head96 (24. Juli 2011)

Doppelpost + Fullquote =


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (24. Juli 2011)

und ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## head96 (24. Juli 2011)

jetzt bekommste nen Orden


----------



## bansaiman (25. Juli 2011)

Da ich wegen gesundheitlicher Gründe auf All MOuntain umsteige und auch leider bisher nicht inden PArk gekommen bin, verkaufe ich meinen 

SCratch Rahmen

in M 17,5

schwarz.

100 km gelaufen.

KEINE RISSE oder BEULEN, nur ein 1mm kleiner Lackplatzer am Unterrohr.
LAck hat großzügig SChutzfolie aufgetragen bekommen und einen Unterrohrschutz.

Fox RPV2, XT Innenlager und BOntrager Anbauteile gibts dazu.

VB 1300 



Ist schade, weil ich immer zufrieden war, aber geht nicht anders.

Also, wer sih ein schönes Radel aufbauen will, einfach melden


----------



## Burkhard (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

falls jemand sein Scratch mit 185mm Federweg am Hinterrad bei unveränderter Geometrie fahren möchte:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=400061

Habe meins auch so getunt, funktioniert wunderbar  .

Gruss


----------



## herzogf (26. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,

an die jenigen, die schon Ersatz für die gerissene Kettenstrebe haben.....

Habt ihr einen komplett neuen Hinterbau bekommen, oder nur die Kettenstrebe?

Gruß
Flo


----------



## timtrail (26. Juli 2011)

So, jetz gabs Antwort Trek zum Thema ob Sie an der Strebe etwas verbessert hätten. *Nein*, es gibt nur dieses eine Teil und es wird 1:1 mit dem gleichen wieder getauscht. Hört sich ehrlichgesagt nicht sehr vielversprechend an...


----------



## Matrox (26. Juli 2011)

hört sich wirklich nciht vielversprechend an. Was kostet denn das Teil wenn man´s kaufen muss !? Sieht jemand ne Möglichkeit wie man das ohne Schweißen fixen kann oder gibt´s Leute die das schweißen und anschließend wärmenachbehandeln können ??


----------



## timtrail (26. Juli 2011)

hmm, naja Trek anscheinen nicht ;-)


----------



## Blackdog1981 (26. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute hat jemand schon seine kaputte Strebe getauscht bekommen wenn ja wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert????
Warte schon seit 4 Wochen und mein Händler kann mir auch nicht sagen wie lange das noch dauert.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (26. Juli 2011)

ja ich hab ne neue Strebe bekommen....ca 2 wochen gedauert
gleiche Strebe nix verändert....is aber noch ken serien problem....
kann mal vorkommen laut Trek....je nach Fahrweise!!!! HAHA


----------



## timtrail (26. Juli 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Hi Leute hat jemand schon seine kaputte Strebe getauscht bekommen wenn ja wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert????
> Warte schon seit 4 Wochen und mein Händler kann mir auch nicht sagen wie lange das noch dauert.



Dito... btw. kann mir das Trek auch nicht sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juli 2011)

Hier mal wieder meines:


----------



## Deleted 100301 (27. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meines:



Schönes Scratch!

Meins wächst immer mehr. Fehlt nur noch der LRS der hoffentlich nächste Woche kommt.




Sagt mal ich bekomm den Bonetrager Cousin Earl LRS nicht los. Hatte ihn nagelneu ohne einzubauen oder zu fahren aus dem Karton genommen und in Bikemarkt gestellt. Mittlerweile bin ich auf 180 Euro runtergegangen. Will niemand  So schlecht sind die doch auch wieder ned?

Grüße


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Juli 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Liegt an dem 142er Hinterbau und am Gewicht vielleicht noch.
Da das M (17.5") mir dann doch zu kurz war habe ich Rahmen mit LRS verkauft. Problem gelöst. 

Leider keinen Rahmen in L auftreiben können........


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juli 2011)

Hi

@Andreas: wenn die nicht so schlecht sind, kannst du die ja behalten

Meine liegen im Keller und sollen evtl. als LRS für den Park mit entsprechenden Reifen versehen werden...

Versuch es halt bei Ebay...


----------



## Nill (27. Juli 2011)

Warte bei meinem Händler jetzt auch 4 Wochen . Diese Woche soll es kommen. Ansonsten werde ich mal ne Frist setzen. 
 2 Wochen, damit kann man ja leben. Aber in 5 Wochen !? 

Beim kauf hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt:" Jungs ick nehm das Rad mit und in 3 Wochen seht ihr die Kohle"

Wie gesagt: wir alle wollen ja nur so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs bike! Hoffe die strebe kommt diese Woche und ich muss keine fristen und Mahnungen raus schicken


----------



## Deleted 100301 (28. Juli 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @Andreas: wenn die nicht so schlecht sind, kannst du die ja behalten
> 
> ...



Hehe, ja ich denke schlecht sind sie wirklich nicht. Einziges Manko, das Gewicht. Wenn man einen günstigen, stabilen LRS braucht, perfekt.
Ein 2. Laufradsatz is natürlich schon nicht verkehrt. Mein Geldbeutel ist aber nach den ganzen Einkäufen hungrig 
@MTBermLuS: Meinst du die Leute mit entsprechendem Aufnahmestandard wollen lieber was leichteres?

Grüße

Ach ja, hätte noch ne Nagelneue Elixir 5 rumliegen. Demnächst im Bikemarkt. Vielleicht kauft mir ja wenigstens die jemand ab


----------



## Blackdog1981 (28. Juli 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Warte bei meinem Händler jetzt auch 4 Wochen . Diese Woche soll es kommen. Ansonsten werde ich mal ne Frist setzen.
> 2 Wochen, damit kann man ja leben. Aber in 5 Wochen !?
> 
> Beim kauf hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt:" Jungs ick nehm das Rad mit und in 3 Wochen seht ihr die Kohle"
> ...



Bin ganz genau deine Meinung, langsam fülle ich mich auch von den verarsch .
Geld wollen sie auch sofort haben.


----------



## h.jay (28. Juli 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> [...]
> Ach ja, hätte noch ne Nagelneue Elixir 5 rumliegen. Demnächst im Bikemarkt. Vielleicht kauft mir ja wenigstens die jemand ab



Was willste denn für die Bremse haben?


----------



## Deleted 100301 (28. Juli 2011)

@h.jay: Hab dir ne PN geschrieben. Komme hoffe bald dazu Bilder von der Bremse zu machen. Dann gibts sie auch im Bikemarkt.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Juli 2011)

@Andreas
gefällt mir gut mit dem Vivid.
Auch die Rahmenfarbe ist sehr schön, was gibt es für Laufräder?


----------



## urks (28. Juli 2011)

Noch mal kurz zum "Ende" des Scratch: anscheinend werden wirlich beide (Air & Coil) aufgelassen:

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?149459-Trek-2012


----------



## Deleted 100301 (28. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Andreas
> gefällt mir gut mit dem Vivid.
> Auch die Rahmenfarbe ist sehr schön, was gibt es für Laufräder?



Danke, hoffentlich kann die Lyrik Coil mit dem Vivid mithlaten 

Laufräder gibts Hope Pro 2 Evo mit ZTR Flow und Sapim Race Speichen.


----------



## jan84 (28. Juli 2011)

urks schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz zum "Ende" des Scratch: anscheinend werden wirlich beide (Air & Coil) aufgelassen:
> 
> http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?149459-Trek-2012



Solang die Versogung mit Kettenstreben konstant bleibt .


----------



## n1smo (28. Juli 2011)

An die Leute mit 2x10 Schaltung...

Kriegt ihr alle Gänge Schleiffrei (am Umwerfer)? Krieg vielleicht 14-15 Gänge komplett schleiffrei, das find ich recht bescheiden. Wenn es bei 3x9 bzw. 3x10 oben und unten schleift, kann ich das noch verstehen, aber bei 2x10 find ich das recht bescheiden. Grad da meinem alten Cube die 3x9 Schaltung komplett ohne schleifen lief. 

Ich hab gedacht ich bin einfach zu dämlich die Schaltung einzustellen, hab ichs also zu nem Trek Store gebracht (offizieller Trek Store!!!), 25 Kröten dafür geblecht dass die an paar Schrauben drehen, und jetzt ist es noch schlimmer. Im ersten Gang (kleines Kettenblatt vorne, größtes Kettenblatt hinten) kann ich fast meinen finger zwischen Kette und Umwerfer stecken, aber darum gehts ja eigentlich nicht, aber konnte wenigstens nochmal dampf ablassen 

X0 Schalthebel und Schaltwerk sind schon bestellt, da ich einfach die knackigen SRAM Schaltung 100 mal besser finde, aber das wird das Problem wohl kaum lösen, da sich Position von Kurbel, Kassette und Umwerfer ja nicht ändert.

Bekommt jemand alle 20 Gänge schleiffrei?
Aktuell ist übrigens original Schaltung vom Scratch Air 9 2011 verbaut, Umwerfer SLX, Schaltwerk XT.


----------



## fuzzball (28. Juli 2011)

n1smo schrieb:


> An die Leute mit 2x10 Schaltung...
> 
> *Kriegt ihr alle Gänge Schleiffrei *ja(am Umwerfer)? Krieg vielleicht 14-15 Gänge komplett schleiffrei, das find ich recht bescheiden. Wenn es bei 3x9 bzw. 3x10 oben und unten schleift, kann ich das noch verstehen, aber bei 2x10 find ich das recht bescheiden. Grad da meinem alten Cube die 3x9 Schaltung komplett ohne schleifen lief.
> 
> ...



schleifts beim fahren oder am Montageständer, letzteres is normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (28. Juli 2011)

kein scratch mehr... hmm dann muss doch wohl als nächstes wieder n sx trail her


----------



## n1smo (28. Juli 2011)

jo, beim fahren. Ich rede jetzt nicht vom schleifen am unteren teil des umwerfers bei ausgefedertem Zustand.

und so blöd kann ich ja nicht sein wenn die werkstatt es noch schlimmer macht 

Mit 18 gängen könnte ich schon wunderbar leben, ist leider aber auch nicht machbar.
Bin auch schon strickt nach allen möglichen Anleitungen vorgegangen aber mit 18 schleiffreien gängen hab ich es noch nicht hinbekommen. 

Sonst vielleicht noch irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (28. Juli 2011)

n1smo schrieb:


> jo, beim fahren. Ich rede jetzt nicht vom schleifen am unteren teil des umwerfers bei ausgefedertem Zustand.
> 
> und so blöd kann ich ja nicht sein wenn die werkstatt es noch schlimmer macht
> 
> ...


Du könntest Dir deine Kettenlinie anschauen und evtl die Spacer Deiner Kurbel neu ordnen.


----------



## n1smo (28. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich gut an, hab sowas aber noch nie gemacht,
gibts da ne Anleitung wie man bei sowas am besten vorgeht?


----------



## noBrain-noPain (29. Juli 2011)

n1smo schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an, hab sowas aber noch nie gemacht,
> gibts da ne Anleitung wie man bei sowas am besten vorgeht?


http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Die_Kettenlinie_verstehen
Auf die Schnelle gefunden, vielleicht einfach mal durchlesen. generell würde ich das ganze so einstellen, dass die Mitte zwischen den beiden vorderer Kettenblättern mit der Mitte Deiner Kassette fluchtet. Die Spacer sind zwischen den lagerschalen Deines Innenlagers und dem Rahmen drin, da einfach mal schauen, ob Du durch umschichten das ganze näher an die von mir beschriebene Position bekommst, ansonsten gibts evtl auch noch andere Dicken, aber es sollte insgesamt immer gleich bleiben, weil Deine Kurbel ja eine bestimmte Breite hat. 

Gruß


----------



## Matrox (29. Juli 2011)

hab das gleiche Problem mit´m SLX-Umwerfer und 9-fach.
kann aufm kleinen vorne max. die größten 5Ritzel und aufm großen vorne die kleinsten 4-5 schleiffrei fahren....
Atlas-Kurbel


----------



## fully_fan (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo.

Wenn ich mir die letzten Seiten so durchlese, dann ist die Geometrie eigentlich richtig gut, aber die Strebe soll ziemlich anfällig sein.
Ist es dann für den einsatz auf Waldwegen / Trails mit kleineren Sprüngen usw noch empfehlenswert zu kaufen?

Mfg Flo


----------



## n1smo (30. Juli 2011)

Auf jedenfall, dafür ist es ja gemacht.
Vor allem bei den aktuellen Preisen.

Und solange du Garantie hast ist es ja kein Problem.

Wie ist dass eigentlich wenn man eine neue Strebe bekommt, 
hat man dann auf diese wieder 3 Jahre Garantie?


----------



## woodmonkey (30. Juli 2011)

Ist auf jeden Fall dafuer gemacht. Ich denke die Strebenprobleme kommen eher bei den Jungs (mich eingeschlossen) die das Scratch auch im Bikepark ordentlich rangenommen haben (wofuer es ja auch "theoretisch" ausgelegt wurde).

Ich habe jetzt fuer mich beschlossen mein Rotwild All-Mountain mit 140mm zu verkaufen und das Scratch auf Air umzubauen und leichte LRS rein. Ich werde mir was stabileres fuer den Bikepark und Downhill kaufen.

Die Strebe hat eigentlich ab Einbau wieder 3 Jahren Garantie, laut meinem Haendler. Bekomme im Laufe der naechsten Woche meine neue Strebe und die Wippe (bei mir hat das Kabel der vorderen Schaltung geschliffen). Die Wippe hat ein wenig laenger gedauert, aber die Bearbeitung der Strebe dann insgesamt nur 2,5-3 Wochen (wenn es denn klappt, aber es sieht gut aus).



n1smo schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall, dafür ist es ja gemacht.
> Vor allem bei den aktuellen Preisen.
> 
> Und solange du Garantie hast ist es ja kein Problem.
> ...


----------



## Matrox (30. Juli 2011)

Frag doch einer mit Trek-Händler um die Ecke - wenn ihr eh am Austauschen seid - wieviel sone Strebe ohne Garantie kostet! Wär ne interessante INfo!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (31. Juli 2011)

Scratch Bike Attack Edition


----------



## Deleted 100301 (31. Juli 2011)

Hmm, sehr schick. Ist die Bomber mit Titanfeder?

Grüße


----------



## noco (31. Juli 2011)

@Andreas

Ja ist die ti
Hab heut die Gustls drauf gemacht weil mir die Avids einfach zu zickig sind. Die Elixier hat schon wieder aus der Pad in/out Verschraubung geblutet...
HR Mavic 729 mit 142er XTR Nabe - auch da war ich genervt und wollte was Zuverlässiges.
Dann noch auf 1X9 umgebaut - werde an den Anstiegen kotzen, aber egal! 
Dafür hab ich wenigstens die Gravity Dropper rein, damit ich mich öfter mal hinsetzen kann - man wird ja nicht jünger....
Naja, dann schau ma halt mal!


Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## ufsf64 (1. August 2011)

Fährt hier jemand sein Scratch mit nem Monarch plus Dämpfer? Wenn ja, in welchem Tune?


----------



## McFlury (1. August 2011)

ufsf64 schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand sein Scratch mit nem Monarch plus Dämpfer? Wenn ja, in welchem Tune?



Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ein Monach plus zu probieren. Ich hatte mal bei einem Trek Team Fahrer nach gefragt. Er fuhr im Scratch einen High Volume als MM tune. Habe ihn aber auch so verstanden, das ein Vivid Air besser zu dem Rad passen würde.


----------



## ufsf64 (2. August 2011)

Beim Vivid stört mich einfach die Coladosenoptik, auch wenn das grosse Luftvolumen natürlich seine Vorteile hat. Aber der Monarch plus hat meines Wissens die gleiche Dämpfungstechnik wie der Vivid, sollte also ähnlich gut funktionieren.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (2. August 2011)

Soo, jetzt ist meins auch endlich fahrfertig. Und wie es fährt  Am Cockpit wird noch der Vorbau u. die Spacer verändert. Hinten kommt noch ein Ibex drauf. Das wars.


----------



## Christian_85 (2. August 2011)

Sehr schön, was wiegt es denn? Vergiss den Vivid Fahrbericht nicht (;


----------



## staubreifen (2. August 2011)

hej ich spiele gerade mit dem gedanken mir ein scratch zukaufen (das:    http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...e/de/bikes/mountain/gravity/scratch/scratch_8 )
und da ich viel über gebrochene rahmen hier gelesen habe wollte ich wissen ob das nur bei denn 2010 ist oder auch bei "meinen" das ist doch ein 2011 ???
danke erst mal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n1smo (2. August 2011)

Ich glaub der Rahmen ist identisch zu 2010. Aber ich würd meine Kaufentscheidung davon nicht abhängig machen, zumindest nicht wenn du mit Garantie kauft. Und wenn es stimmt, dass du nach Auswechslung der Strebe wieder volle Garantie auf diese hast, kriegst du im besten Fall irgendwann einen komplett neuen Rahmen wenn sie keine Streben mehr übrig haben


----------



## lonesportler (2. August 2011)

Ich habe auf meinen Scratch 9 die Originale Race Face Atlas Kurbel drauf. Nun will ich ein zweites Kettenblatt montieren. Wie viel mm Distanzhülsen muss ich einbauen damit das kleine Kettenblatt nicht am grossen schleift?


----------



## staubreifen (3. August 2011)

mh ok danke ich habe doch auch die komplette garantie auch wenn ich das bike in denn USA kaufe und es dann mit nach D nehme?
und wie ist eigentlich der verkaufs wert der Fox van so reicht das um eine lyrik zu kaufen


----------



## timtrail (3. August 2011)

Die Garantie musst Du halt über den Händler abwickeln also wird das etwas schwieriger in deinem Fall... 
Zumal würde ich schon meine Kaufentscheidung von so was abhängig machen. Trek weiß bescheid über die brechenden Streben und hat an dem Bauteil nichts verändert. Was heißt du musst einmal im Jahr 4 Wochen auf das Rad verzichten und das meistens mitten in der Saison, unzumutbar wie ich finde!


----------



## herzogf (3. August 2011)

Das ein Rahmen mal bricht ist nicht gerade toll, kann aber mal passieren. Das man 4 Wochen auf Ersatz wartet ist schon sehr traurig. Die Höhe ist aber, dass dann ein Teil ankommt, aber nicht das richtige ist. (Druck- anstatt Kettenstrebe) Wie lange ich jetzt wieder warten muss...........keine Ahnung.
Soviel weiß ich aber jetzt schon: das nächste Rad kommt nicht von Trek.


----------



## othu (3. August 2011)

n1smo schrieb:


> Und wenn es stimmt, dass du nach Auswechslung der Strebe wieder volle Garantie auf diese hast, kriegst du im besten Fall irgendwann einen komplett neuen Rahmen wenn sie keine Streben mehr übrig haben



Seit ihr euch da sicher?
Da würde ich mir die Garantiebedingungen von Trek mal ganz genau durchlesen, i.d.R. ist das nämlich nicht so!

Die Garantie ist ja mehr oder weniger freiwillig, darum kann der Hersteller in die Garantiebedingungen reinschreiben, was er will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (3. August 2011)

Relativ egal.   Würde mich dann einfach auf die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung berufen. Obwohl man da ja in der beweispflcht ist. 

Ich finde wir vertagen dieses Thema auf den 5.08.2013 dann ist meine für den neuen Hinterbau abgelaufen.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (3. August 2011)

Ich warte auch seit knapp 5 Wochen auf mein Hinterbau immer noch kein Sicht wann es da ist, ein weiß ich auch Trek  hole ich auch nicht mehr. des weg habe ich mein Trek meine Frau gegeben und hole mir jetzt ein Giant,


----------



## Nill (3. August 2011)

Bei mir hat es genau 5 Wochen gedauert ! Frechheit! Nächstes mal bezahlt ich auch erst 3 Wochen später. Bei Canyon hat der tausch damals nie 2 Wochen gedauert


----------



## fuzzball (3. August 2011)

staubreifen schrieb:


> mh ok danke ich habe doch auch die komplette garantie auch wenn ich das bike in denn USA kaufe und es dann mit nach D nehme?
> und wie ist eigentlich der verkaufs wert der Fox van so reicht das um eine lyrik zu kaufen



wer gibt bitte freiwillig Geld für eine Lyrik aus  Eine FOX Van kostet in der Regel mehr als das vergleichbare Gegenstück von der Lyrik.



PS. hätte noch eine Lyrik im Keller liegen


----------



## staubreifen (4. August 2011)

ich hab jetzt mall trek kontaktier wegen garantie und wegen dem hinterbau 

@vorredner ich möchte lieber keine fox fahren (wegen service) und ausserdem würde ich gerne auf Luft umsteigen!


----------



## timtrail (4. August 2011)

So neuer Hinterbau ist da und eingebaut... Passt natürlich vorne und hinten nicht! Hab erstmal die aufnahme für den Dämpfer (an der Schwinge) abfeilen müssen damit ich den überhaupt reinbekomme. Was muss man sich dabei denken eine Stelle an der ein anderes Bauteil geklemmt wird zu lackieren/pulverbeschichten??
Langsam habe ich die Schnautze voll von dem <Wortwitz> Scheiss Trek! </Wortwitz>


----------



## Quechua (4. August 2011)

Hallo,

interessiere mich u.a. für das Scratch und würde gerne eine Testfahrt machen. 

Falls jemand mir die Gelegenheit bieten könnte für eine Testfahrt, würde ich mich auf eine Nachricht freuen.

Mit Trek-Händlern hatte ich nur Pech, die wollen einen nur auf der Strasse oder dem PP rumrollen lassen...

Größe sollte 21,5 sein vermute ich. Bin 189 mit 93er Schrittlänge.

Region Odenwald, Pfalz - Anfahrt kein Problem meinerseits,

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Deleted 100301 (4. August 2011)

Christian_85 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, was wiegt es denn? Vergiss den Vivid Fahrbericht nicht (;



Danke, wird aber noch ein bisschen dauern. Muss das Dingens erstmal einfahren. Außerdem bin ich erst von Hardtail auf Fully umgestiegen und muss erstmal ein bisschen rumprobieren.
Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht. Hab keine Gelegenheit es zu wiegen. Schätze so 14,5 kg (+- 0,5 kg)

Grüße


----------



## bikulus (5. August 2011)

Hallo Scratch Gemeinde
das diese Bike für mich ev in Frage kommt, könnte ganz günstig an das air 8 kommen, folgende Frage. Wenn ich da einen andere LRS einbauen will, auf was muss ich wegen der HR Nabe achten, die Breite scheint ja 143 mm zu sein, was nicht so oft vorkommt. Denke an folgendes LR:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aben-NoTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz::20368.html
Gibts da nen Adapter oder wie ginge das??
Danke schon mal
Bikulus


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. August 2011)

bikulus, die Nabenbreite ist 142x12mm. Es gibt Adapter für jegliche Aufnahmengrösse.

So mal wieder ein Update von mir, jetzt mit finalem Aufbau, die Totem ist drin, der Bock wiegt jetzt 16Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2011)

Hi,

@bikulus: Ich hab die bekannsten ZTR Flow Hope genommen, die kosten eigentlich nicht viel mehr... Tubeless geht damit echt Kinderleicht, den Langzeittest hab ich noch nicht gemacht, aber im lokalen Steinfeld hat es bis jetzt gehalten...

Hab auch noch ein paar Teile rumliegen die angeschraubt werden müssen....


----------



## bikulus (5. August 2011)

HI
danke schon mal für die Info, kann mir evnoch jemand sagen, wie schwer der Rahmen (möglichst 17,5) eigentlich ist, ohne Dämpfer
danke
Bikulus


----------



## McFlury (5. August 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> HI
> danke schon mal für die Info, kann mir evnoch jemand sagen, wie schwer der Rahmen (möglichst 17,5) eigentlich ist, ohne Dämpfer
> danke
> Bikulus



Mein 2010 Air 6 in größe L wiegt 3180g inkl. Lagerschalen des Steuersatz.


----------



## bikulus (5. August 2011)

super danke, also dann wirds wohl in der Größe M so bei 3050 liegen (ohne Lagerschalen) also so wie mein Freak auch. Wär als Basis bestimmt ok, leichter wär halt immer besser, aber ein Liteville ist mir einfah zu teuer
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## McFlury (5. August 2011)

Ich bin auch vom Freak auf ein Scratch Air umgestiegen. Das Gewicht war etwa gleich, aber Berg hoch fährt sich das Scratch um Welten besser. Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel sackt es nicht so stark weg. Berg ab merkt man dann wie altbacken die Geometrie des Freaks ist. Durch den flacheren Steuerwinkel und vor allen das tief Tretlager ist es gegen das Freak bergab eine Offenbarung.


----------



## bikulus (5. August 2011)

McFlury
tja das hört sich doch schon mal gut an, wobei ich mein Freak ganz schön modifiert habe. Vorn statt der Pike ne Lyrik und hinten ein 24" LR, da ist der Lenkwinkel schon ganz gut, aber bergauf sitz ich extrem hinten. Wie ist denn  das Scratch bergauf bzgl wippen? Ach ja und mit dem Stahfederdämpfer find eich den Hinterbau beim Freak echt genial. Aber mit all den Umbauten ist das Freak schon sehr schwer. Deshalb bin ich auch ein wenig am Zögern, mein Ziel wäre an die 14 kg zu kommen (mit den Muddy Mary) und wenn ich da noch viele Teile tauschen muss motiviert mich das nicht unbedingt.  Werd heut Nachmittag nochmal zum Trek Händler gehen
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## Pred0509 (5. August 2011)

Bergauf habe ich kein wippen im Rahmen, das Rad läßt sich bergauf super fahren als wenn es ein Hardtail wäre.


----------



## McFlury (5. August 2011)

Der Hinterbau am Freak ist schon top. Ich bin zuletzt einen Fox DHX Air 5 gefahren, aber die GeometrieÂ ï

Im Scratch fahre ich den originalen FOX RP2 und das ProPedal ist wirklich effektive. Auch Trail-Touren mit mehr als 2000hm sind kein Problem und machen noch Freude. FÃ¼r mich ist es das ÂÃberall-MTBÂ. Touren, Bike Park, Enduro-Rennen, Megavalach es geht Ã¼berall.

Mein Scratch Air 6 wiegt 14,5kg, mit RS Lyrik, Elixir 5, SLX und Bontrager teilen, KindShock,  Maxxis Ardent 2,6 und genau den LaufrÃ¤dern die du oben gepostet hast.


----------



## fuzzball (5. August 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> McFlury
> tja das hört sich doch schon mal gut an, wobei ich mein Freak ganz schön modifiert habe. Vorn statt der Pike ne Lyrik und hinten ein 24" LR, da ist der Lenkwinkel schon ganz gut, aber bergauf sitz ich extrem hinten. Wie ist denn  das Scratch bergauf bzgl wippen? Ach ja und mit dem Stahfederdämpfer find eich den Hinterbau beim Freak echt genial. Aber mit all den Umbauten ist das Freak schon sehr schwer. Deshalb bin ich auch ein wenig am Zögern, mein Ziel wäre an die 14 kg zu kommen (mit den Muddy Mary) und wenn ich da noch viele Teile tauschen muss motiviert mich das nicht unbedingt.  Werd heut Nachmittag nochmal zum Trek Händler gehen
> Danke
> Bikulus



unter 14kg sind bei den Air Modellen einfach machbar, schwierig wird es unter 13kg (ohne ein Vermögen dafür auszugeben) zu kommen.



mit dem neuen LRS, welcher 500gr leichter ist als der bisher verbaute dürfte die 13kg Grenze möglich  sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (5. August 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> unter 14kg sind bei den Air Modellen einfach machbar,...



Einfach.... aber teuer! Bei mir sind die Reifen, und einen Vario Stütze gesetzt. Gabel geht nicht viel leichter und bei den Laufräder geht auch nicht mehr viel ohne Einbußen. Da wird sub 14kg wirklich teuer.


----------



## fuzzball (5. August 2011)

selbst mit Variostütze wäre meine Gummikuh unter 14kg; welchen Ardent2.6 fährst du, die FR Variante mit zirka 850gr oder einer der DH Varianten ab 1150gr?Zufrieden?


----------



## McFlury (5. August 2011)

ok, in anbetracht der Pedale und der XTR Teile. Da hast du aber schon ganz schön Geld in das 6er reingesteckt.

Ich fahr den 2.6 als Enduro. Bin wirklich zufrieden, hatte aber schon 2mal einen kleine Durchstich in der Lauffläche (jeweils auf dem Geröllfeld am Altkönig @fuzzball: du müsstest wissen wo ;-) ). Im Trockenen hat er ein ganzes Stück mehr Grip als der QR, im nässen würde ich den QR vorziehen. Der QR dämpft auch ein Stück besser als der Ardent.


----------



## fuzzball (5. August 2011)

nö keine Ahnung 

Letzendendlich ist es auch egal wie schwer/ wie leicht ein Bike ist solange man Spaß dabei hat; schließlich fahren wir ja nich um die Zehntelsekunden.

Bezüglich der Reifen war es meine reine Neugier, da wir ja im selben Gebiet unterwegs sind und der Ardent in 2.6 mit zirka 850gr eine gute Alternative zur RQ wäre - wobei bis ich die 2 Satz verbraucht habe das dauert.


----------



## Quechua (5. August 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> unter 14kg sind bei den Air Modellen einfach machbar, schwierig wird es unter 13kg (ohne ein Vermögen dafür auszugeben) zu kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> mit dem neuen LRS, welcher 500gr leichter ist als der bisher verbaute dürfte die 13kg Grenze möglich  sein



Toller Aufbau, nur die Pedale wären nicht meins


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2011)

Mein nächstes Ziel sind die 14,4 kg mit Totem, Evolver ISX 6 (beide luft) und DH-Reifen. Ohne Variostütze.... Mal schaun wie lang es dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonesportler (6. August 2011)

Wenn gerade so übers Gewicht geredet wird. Ich bin noch auf der suche nach einem passenden Laufradsatz. Laufräder werden zum Touren fahren eingesetzt, sollten also nicht zu schwer sein, aber trotzdem haltbar wenn es ordentlich bergab geht!


----------



## jan84 (6. August 2011)

Ich fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren gut mit dem Hope Hoops Laufradsatz mit Pro2, ZTR Flow und DT-Comp Speichen. Kostet um die 400 Euro, war bei mir sauber aufgebaut. Kann auch problemlos tubeless gefahren werden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## monkey10 (6. August 2011)

lonesportler schrieb:


> Wenn gerade so übers Gewicht geredet wird. Ich bin noch auf der suche nach einem passenden Laufradsatz. Laufräder werden zum Touren fahren eingesetzt, sollten also nicht zu schwer sein, aber trotzdem haltbar wenn es ordentlich bergab geht!





jan84 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren gut mit dem Hope Hoops Laufradsatz mit Pro2, ZTR Flow und DT-Comp Speichen. Kostet um die 400 Euro, war bei mir sauber aufgebaut. Kann auch problemlos tubeless gefahren werden.



Bei HiBike gibts gerade einen MAVIC-Ausverkauf, darunter die Crossmax SX für ca 479,- inkl. TL-Ventile, alle möglichen Adapter, HR-Schnellspanner und Werkzeuge. Der hat zwar 1,9mm geringeren Innendurchmesser, funktioniert aber sehr gut für ED/Light-FR. Daneben wiegt er gut 130g weniger als der erwähnte Flow-LRS.. du sparst dir sogar weiteres Gewicht, weil du kein Felgenband brauchst. Und tubeless geht sowieso (sogar ohne Milch).

Ich habe auch einen Flow-LRS, der Mavic steht ihm aber nicht wirklich nach (natürlich sind die Reifen auf den Flow-Felgen 1-2 mm breiter).

LG


----------



## fuzzball (6. August 2011)

lonesportler schrieb:


> Wenn gerade so übers Gewicht geredet wird. Ich bin noch auf der suche nach einem passenden Laufradsatz. Laufräder werden zum Touren fahren eingesetzt, sollten also nicht zu schwer sein, aber trotzdem haltbar wenn es ordentlich bergab geht!



Kommt natürlich auch aufs Fahrergewicht an, bei meinen 75kg, würde ich immer die Flow als Felge nehmen (oder die Supra30 wenn es günstiger sein sollte) - bisher gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Am Perp ist ein LRS mit Flow Felgen,CX Ray Speichen, Alu Nippel und Acros .75 Naben verbaut. Der LRS ist jetzt in der dritten Saison bisher keine Auffälligkeiten, die Acros Naben sind nur nicht wirklich leicht.

Deswegen geb ich am neuen LRS fürs Scratch den neuen Tune mal wieder eine Chance. LRS: Flow Felgen,CX Ray Speichen, Alu Nippel und Tune King MK/ Pince X12 Naben verbaut. Mit 1581,31gr doch recht leicht.

Im BP würde ich von der Flow oder Supra30 abstand nehmen und eher au die Supra D setzen, da die beiden erstgenannten gröbere Fahrfehler einem Übel nehmen.


----------



## Quechua (6. August 2011)

Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass Air und Coil Variante lediglich in der Ausstattung unterschiedlich sind, die Rahengeometrie jedoch identisch ist (abgesehen von Bauhöhen der Gabeln).

Auf der Trek-homepage sind jedoch unterschiedliche Sitzwinkel zwischen den Modellen genannt, kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## Mirko29 (7. August 2011)

Beim Scratch kannst du die Geo über den Mino-Link verändern. Dadurch ändert sich der Lenk-, aber auch der Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. August 2011)

Und durch die höhere Gabel wird eben der Sitzwinkel flacher.


----------



## Mirko29 (7. August 2011)

Stimmt, hatte ich vergessen...


----------



## Quechua (7. August 2011)

ok, d.h. die Rahmen sind als solche identisch.
war natürlich mein denkfehler, weil die air modelle auch in den geo-tabellen mit den kürzeren gabeln eingehen.
Besten Dank!


----------



## baatz (7. August 2011)

hier mal meins wieder im aktuellen Aufbau:
- Fox Van 180 RC2
- RS Vivid Air
- Truvativ Boobar
- andere LR zum Touren fahren
- Gewicht: ca 15,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonesportler (7. August 2011)

Beim Scratch wird ja ein Adapter mitgeliefert dass man hinten ein Laufrad mit 12 / 135 fahren kann. Gibt es von dem Teil eine Bestellnummer? Oder hat wer eines Zuhause rumliegen wo es nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## freeride24 (7. August 2011)

@ baatz : wunderschönes scratch! super aufbau! allerdings hätte es ein besseres bild verdient.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (8. August 2011)

@ baatz: Schönes bike! Wie macht sich der Ibex am Vorderrad? Welche Karkasse und Mischung fährst du da?
Wie schwer bist du und was für ein Setup fährst du an deinem Vivid?

Grüße


----------



## baatz (8. August 2011)

@freeride24
da magst Du recht haben

@Andreas U&D
Onza Ibex
soft: Dual-Compound RC2 55a/45a
TPI: 40 x 40
Karkasse: DHC - downhill casing: zweilagige Karkasse mit Butyl-Einsatz mit 40 x 40 TPI
Version: normal; soft
Gewicht: 1020g

habe ich als Alternative zum Conti Baron probiert, finde ich ziemlich gut, ist nicht ganz so weich wie der Conti, aber hat auch ganz guten Grip auf nassen Steinen / Wurzeln und kann man auch unter 1 bar fahren, da 2 ply. Dafür finde ich das Gewicht von 1 kg sehr aktzeptabel. 

Vivid:
habe mal das Grundsetup von RS als Augangsbasis genommen (4, 3, 10) , wobei ich die Compression beim runterfahren ganz rausdrehe. Beim Luftdruck bin ich von der Faustregel ausgegangen, Fahrergewicht in lbs als psi, bei mir also so um die 175, wobei das ein bisschen zuviel ist, glaube ich. Bin aber auch noch am experimentieren ...


----------



## freeride24 (8. August 2011)

unter 2 bar meinst du oder?
wär doch bestimmt sonst sehr schwammig..


----------



## n1smo (8. August 2011)

@baatz, was fährst du vorne für scheiben?


----------



## monkey10 (8. August 2011)

Weil gerade Fragestunde ist



baatz schrieb:


> andere LR zum Touren fahren



Damit ist aber nicht noch ein (leichterer) Touren LRS gemeint als du auf deinem Bild gepostet hast, oder? Dieser abgebildete kann doch nur dein Touren-LRS sein, ist ja mit ZTR Flow sehr leicht und zudem hast du ja einen FA auf am HR...


----------



## baatz (8. August 2011)

@monkey10 richtig, das ist meine Touren LR, den Fat Albert Front finde ich als HR bei Touren nicht so schlecht 

@n1smo das sind alte Shimano XT 203 mm

@freeride24 nein, ich meine schon 1 bar, bei steilen, technischen Trails in den Alpen, die zur Zeit auch noch meistens nass sind, passt das so für mich am besten. Ich bin da aber auch nicht besonders schnell unterwegs, wo sich ein schwammiges Verhalten in Kurven  negativ bemerkbar machen würde (siehe auch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534360&page=2)


----------



## n1smo (8. August 2011)

taugen die shimano scheiben was? passen die in die elixir cr ohne probleme rein?

Bin mit den G3 ziemlich unzufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (9. August 2011)

Hat sich von euch jemand die Dämpferbolzen (nach vorzeitiger Abnützung durch fehlendes Fett) ersetzten lassen? Wie lange hat das gedauert? Mein Händler hält mich seit Wochen hin und redet sich immer auf lange Lieferzeiten durch Trek aus.


----------



## jan84 (9. August 2011)

Ich habs früh genug gemerkt und gefettet (hilft dir jetzt nicht weiter, aber evtl. anderen )...


----------



## Budda88 (9. August 2011)

urks schrieb:


> Hat sich von euch jemand die Dämpferbolzen (nach vorzeitiger Abnützung durch fehlendes Fett) ersetzten lassen? Wie lange hat das gedauert? Mein Händler hält mich seit Wochen hin und redet sich immer auf lange Lieferzeiten durch Trek aus.



Ich habe bei meinem Rad die Bolzen selbst getauscht.
http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-shock-mount-bolt-rockerlink-daempfer-bolzen-session-88.html

Die passen, habe damals aber glaub  cih nur 20 Euro für zwei Stück bezahlt


----------



## timtrail (9. August 2011)

Welche Bolzen meint Ihr?


----------



## biketunE (9. August 2011)

Ich hatte leider keine Zeit um sie direkt von Anfang an zu fetten. Es war kein Fett dran, ich sehe das als absoluten Mangels seitens Trek (Tretlager, Welle, Steuersatz etc. hatten auch kein Fett, dass nimmt aber kein direkten Schaden).

Das Ansprechverhalten besserte sich enorm durchs Fetten, kein Vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. August 2011)

Na die Dämpfer Befestigungsschrauben.
Da die Buchsen(Rohr am Dämpferauge) aus Edelstahl sind und die Schraube aus Alu, frisst das Ganze sehr schnell, wenn nicht genügend Fett dazwischen kommt.
Aber eigentlich genügt es, die alten Schrauben mit Schmirgelleinen leicht abzuziehen und dann mit Fett wieder verbauen, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (9. August 2011)

Hier auchmal mein Treckeraumen: Leider komme ich aktuell wegen Hausumbau sogt wie garnicht zum fahren 
Wäre trotzdem über konstruktive Kritik dankbar

Ich hoffe das morgen nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit mein neuer Laufradsatz kommt (Blaue CK Naben(was ein Drama ne blaue X12 Nabe bei King zu bekommen), schwarze CX-Ray Speichen, blaue Nippel und komplett schwarze SupraD Felgen )

Die roten Parts der Bremse kommen noch in schwarz wenn ich mich mal aufraffen würde diese zu bestellen....

Was meint ihr zur Sattelstütze: Soll ichse blau lassen oder ne schwarze rein und nen blauen Schnellspanner?!

UND: Passt in den Dämpfer ne Feder mit 3,0er Einbaulänge? dann spendiere ich dem noch ne Titanfeder....dann muss aber reichenaumen:



LG
Lars


----------



## timtrail (9. August 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Na die Dämpfer Befestigungsschrauben.
> Da die Buchsen(Rohr am Dämpferauge) aus Edelstahl sind und die Schraube aus Alu, frisst das Ganze sehr schnell, wenn nicht genügend Fett dazwischen kommt.
> Aber eigentlich genügt es, die alten Schrauben mit Schmirgelleinen leicht abzuziehen und dann mit Fett wieder verbauen, fertig.



Also da ist kein Edelstahl und da bewegt sich auch nichts um die Alu-Schraube! Diese klemmt nur die Hülse die sich dann wiederrum im Auge des Dämpfers bewegt. Haben wir aber schon weiter vorne im Fred geklärt, meine ich


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. August 2011)

Das Rohr, daß durch das Dämpferauge geht ist aus Edelstahl und die Aluschraube wird zum Befestigen eben durch dieses durchgesteckt, schaust auf die Fox Homepage, da ist es so beschrieben.
Die Alubuchsen Aussen sind nur Abstandshalter mit Dichtringen.


----------



## urks (9. August 2011)

sehe, da wurde eh schon brav gantwortet...


----------



## Randon (9. August 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Sagt mal ich bekomm den Bonetrager Cousin Earl LRS nicht los. Hatte ihn nagelneu ohne einzubauen oder zu fahren aus dem Karton genommen und in Bikemarkt gestellt. Mittlerweile bin ich auf 180 Euro runtergegangen. Will niemand  So schlecht sind die doch auch wieder ned?
> 
> Grüße



Doch! Hab Probleme mit der Hinterradnabe/Freilauf. Wird jetzt auf Garantie getauscht. Und dann ist er noch sauschwer.


----------



## fuzzball (9. August 2011)

Probleme mit dem Freilauf gibt es ja sonst nie 

Aber sauschwer ist er, da über 1700gr


----------



## n1smo (9. August 2011)

Kleine Frage zwischendurch,

ich werde die Tage mein Schaltwerk und Schalthebel auf X0 umbauen.
Beim Umwerfer ist das ja eigentlich nötig, aber wie ich mich kenne werde ich das irgendwann trotzdem noch machen.

Kann mir da einer sagen was genau für ein Umwerfer es sein muss? Ich nehme an ein high direct mount 2fach. Aber jetzt habe ich z.B. bei hibike verschiedene davon gesehen. 39t, 42t? Das ist wohl das größt mögliche Kettenblatt. Sollte also 39t reichen. 
Aber was hat es mit Spec 1, Spec 2 und Spec 3 aufsich?

Es geht übrigens um ein Scratch Air 9 mit der Atlas kurbel 36Z/24Z


----------



## Randon (9. August 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Probleme mit dem Freilauf gibt es ja sonst nie
> 
> Aber sauschwer ist er, da über 1700gr



Bekannter von mir hatte beim Remedy arge Probleme mit dem Freilauf. einmal durchgetreten (geht ja noch) ein anderes mal war er fest-keine gute Idee mit nem Enduro Fixie meint er dazu. Jetzt hat er auch ein Scratch und sagt der Freilauf sei derselbe. Das erste was er deshalb getauscht hat ist der LRS.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (9. August 2011)

Hm, na dann hat ich ja doch noch Glück. Hab ihn losbekommen und bin jetzt selbst auf Hope Pro 2 Evo unterwegs.

Kann das mit dem Fett bestätigen. Nirgens eins gefunden. Was daneben noch wichtig ist, ist sich um eine vernünftige Zugführung zu kümmern! Habe jetzt schon einige mit böse aufgescheuerten Teilen gesehen.


----------



## Lipoly (9. August 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Probleme mit dem Freilauf gibt es ja sonst nie
> 
> Aber sauschwer ist er, da über 1700gr



Und Stabilität ist auchnicht die Stärke von dem LRS! Die ersten paar Ausfahrten super, und irgendwann fahr ich mal gemütlich heim und hab voll das Ei(3-4mm) in der hinteren Felge....und das bei AllMountain Einsatz und ein paar Trails...

Ich werde meinen LRS behalten wenn der neue da ist....um den für 150Euro+Zentrieren zu verschleudern ister mir zu schade, da nehme ich den lieber für mein geplantes Minimal Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (10. August 2011)

Ich bin gerade auf Arbeit (& kann daher nicht selber nachmessen) und wollte mir ein neues Innenlager bestellen. Das von Race Face hat nach 4 Monaten den Dienst eingestellt, obwohl ich nachgefettet habe (wohl etwas zu spät).
Kann mir einer die Einbaubreite im Scratch sagen? Hat jemand mit einem bestimmten Lager (für Hollotech II, Race Face Atlas etc.) besonders gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Lohnen sich Keramiklagerschalen?
Danke!


----------



## Lipoly (10. August 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf Arbeit (& kann daher nicht selber nachmessen) und wollte mir ein neues Innenlager bestellen. Das von Race Face hat nach 4 Monaten den Dienst eingestellt, obwohl ich nachgefettet habe (wohl etwas zu spät).
> Kann mir einer die Einbaubreite im Scratch sagen? Hat jemand mit einem bestimmten Lager (für Hollotech II, Race Face Atlas etc.) besonders gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Lohnen sich Keramiklagerschalen?
> Danke!



73er Breiteaumen:

Wenn du bei Raceface bleiben willst....ich hab noch Innenlager, sonst finde ICH wären die Lager von Chris King und/oder Reset Racing mal nen Versuch wert

LG


----------



## Marciman (11. August 2011)

Danke, brauche aber etwas stabileres, werde den von Chris King nehmen.


----------



## mr420 (11. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,
weiß jemand, ob es den Trek Scratch Unterrohrschutz günstiger gibt als für 50  (Jehlebikes). Bei den 2010er Bikes gab es den ja noch nicht. 

Oder hat jemand eine brauchbare Eigenbaulösung für das Problem. Ich suche auch eine Lösung für mein Demo 8. Gleich vorweg, eine Folie wird hier denke ich nicht ausreichen, ich suche etwas, dass auch bei einem Aufsetzer gegen Dellen hilft. Im Demo habe ich schon eine kleine Delle. 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-unterrohrschutz-scratch-rahmenschutz-2010-2011.html

Gruß


----------



## Pred0509 (11. August 2011)

Also bei Aufsetzern wird dir der Schutz wenig bringen, er ist ja aus Plastik... Er verteilt zwar den Druck ein wenig, aber wenn du mit voller fahrt auf ein massives Hinderniss trifft wird der Rahmen auch Schaden nehmen.

MfG
Pred0509


----------



## Lipoly (11. August 2011)

mr420 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> weiß jemand, ob es den Trek Scratch Unterrohrschutz günstiger gibt als für 50  (Jehlebikes). Bei den 2010er Bikes gab es den ja noch nicht.
> 
> Oder hat jemand eine brauchbare Eigenbaulösung für das Problem. Ich suche auch eine Lösung für mein Demo 8. Gleich vorweg, eine Folie wird hier denke ich nicht ausreichen, ich suche etwas, dass auch bei einem Aufsetzer gegen Dellen hilft. Im Demo habe ich schon eine kleine Delle.
> ...



Wenn du keine zwei linken Hände hast bestell dir bei HPTextiles nen Starterset Kohlefaser und bau dir deinen Schutz so wie du ihn brauchst, wenn du das vernünftig machst sieht das auch spätestens nach dem dritten Versuch aus wie gewollt/gekauft. Würd ggf aber drüber nachdenken was Glasfaser anstatt der Kohlefaser mit einzuarbeiten, das Gewicht ist vernachlässigbar aber der Preis sinkt deutlich

LG


----------



## woodmonkey (11. August 2011)

@lipoly Das Saintlager ist auch ne Option.


----------



## bike1 (12. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann steige ich auch mal in die Scratch runde mit ein. Ich fahre ein 2010er Scratch 7 und bin eigentlich total zufrieden mit dem Bike. 

 Das Problem mit dem Knacken vom Hinterbau/Dämpferaufhängung hatte ich auch sehr schnell. Hab aber zum Glück früh genug mal die Bolzen ausgebaut und gefetten - Knacken weg. Allerdings hatte es auch bei mir schon gereicht um die Dinger etwas "anzufressen". 

Kettenstrebe ist bei mir noch nicht gerissen. Hoffe es bleibt so. 

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich aber ein ganz anderes Problem was mir den letzten Nerv raubt! 

Hier mal die Frage an alle:
Hatte schonmal jemand von euch an diesem Bike Probleme mit der Bremse? Hauptsächlich die hintere?

Bei mir saß plötzlich die Hinterrad Bremse fest. (Elixir 5)
Die saß so fest, dass sich teilweise das Rad nicht mehr drehen ließ. Natürlich beim fahren Schleifen usw. Da ich natürlich die Ursache, wie sicher jeder erstmal, bei der Bremse gesucht habe, habe ich erstmal daran rumgemacht.

Hier mal die Maßnahmen die ich bereits ergriffen habe:

1. Sattel neu ausrichten - hat nichts gebracht

2. etwas Bremsflüssigkeit abgelassen - hat nichts gebracht

3. Bremssattel gereinigt/Kolben überprüft ob sie ganz zurückstellen(das tun sie) - hat nicht gebracht

4. Bremse entlüftet(mehrfach) - bringt auch nichts

5. Mal die komplette Flüssigkeit abgelassen und neu befüllt - ebenfalls ohne jede Wirkung

6. Bremsbeläge mal einfach umgedreht(irgendwann probiert man ja alles)

7. Laufrad und Bremsscheibe mal kontrolliert ob da wirklich alles rund läuft - das tut es.

8. Das Rad/Bremsscheibe mal ohne eingebaute Beläge durch den Bremssattel laufen lassen um auszuschließen das die Scheibe dort irgendwo Berührung hat. Hat auch nirgends Kontakt. 

9. Steckachse mal mehr, mal weniger fest angezogen - bringt auch nichts

So, ich glaube das war jetzt alles. Ich weiß, es gibt hier extra Themen für Bremsen. Der Grund wieso ich das hier rein schreibe ist, dass ich inzwischen garnicht mehr so davon überzeugt bin, dass das Problem wirklich bei der Bremse liegt. Ich hab inzwischen eher den Verdacht, das da etwas mit dem Hinterbau nicht ok ist. Ich meine in dem Gelenk in der Hinterradachse. Das sich vielleicht da was verzogen hat was es unmöglich macht den Bremssattel korreckt auszurichten so das da nichts schleift. 

Es ist leider inzwischen völlig unmöglich mit dem Bike zu fahren! Nicht nur wegen dem permanenten schleifgeräuschen, sondern weil das wie fahren mit angezogener Handbremse ist. So viel Training mag ich dann auch nicht.

Kennt jemand das Problem oder hat eine gute Idee?

Grüße


----------



## Bashorbadger (12. August 2011)

ist die bremsaufnahme gerade? evtl. ist die ja aweng verbogen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. August 2011)

Hi,

meine Elixir ist auch eher problematisch: selbst nach dem Entlüften ist der Druckpunkt ab und zu eher "undefinniert". Meine alte Hayes brauchte zwar Handkraftm aber die funktionierte extrem Zuverlässig. 

Mann muss wohl beim Ausbau eines Rades mit dem Klötzchen und nem Gummuie um den Bremshebel arbeiten. Dazu hab ich aber eigentlich keine Lust...

Ansonten bremst sie ja ganz gut...


----------



## bike1 (12. August 2011)

Also die Bremsaufnahme ist gerade. Ich kann auch so rein optisch keine Beschädigungen irgendwo erkennen. Das einizige was mir aufgefallen ist, das wenn man jetzt von hinten auf den Hinterbau schaut, also rechts und links auf den Drehpunkt um die Hinterradachse, dort wo sich Sitz und Kettenstrebe sozusagen treffen, da habe ich auf der linken Seite (also Bremsenseite) einen etwa 1-2mm breiten Spalt. Auf der rechten Seite ist da kein Spalt dazwischen. Ich würde da jetzt zwar nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, aber ich meine das dieser Spalt vorher nicht da war. Das könnte vielleicht erklären wieso sich der Bremssattel nicht sauber ausrichten läßt. Nur eine Theorie die ich heute entwickelt habe. 
Ansonsten abgesehn von diesem Stress gerade bin ich mit dieser Bremse recht zufrieden. Die Bremskraft empfinde ich subjektiv als hoch( verglichen zu den Shimano Bremsen an meinen anderen Bikes). Lassen sich noch gut dosieren und der Druckpunkt ist bei meinen auch immer stabiel geblieben. Und das entlüften finde ich einfacher als bei den Shimano Bremsen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (13. August 2011)

ich hab auch Probleme mit dem Innenlager meines Scratchs. Nach jeder Matchfahrt, wenn ich das Bike putze, verhärtet das Innenlager. Lässt sich also nur sehr schwer drehen. Ich kenn das von keinem anderen Innenlager bisher... Ich werde wohl mal eins von Reset nehmen und die mal testen. Mein Vater schwärmt vom Steuersatz.


----------



## Sir_D (13. August 2011)

Da ich das gleiche Problem mit dem Innenlager des Steuersatzes habe, habe ich mal Trek ein wenig genervt bzw. den Dealer meines Vertrauens mit eingebunden...
Der steckte mir nach längerem hin und her, das es bei den Scratches wohl Serien gab, bei denen die Lager einfach nur zu 97-98% und nicht zu 100% richtig plan waren. Sowohl bei Steuer-als auch bei Tretlagern !
Daher würde sich das mit keinem Lager ändern, sofern man nicht den Rahmen plan fräst.
Das würde bestätigen warum ich sowohl mit dem Reset als auch mit dem FSA oder nem CaneCreek immer ein "knacken"  hab und regelmäßig die Schrauben des Steursatzes nachdrehen muss...
Ich werde das Teil mal auf´s µ genau schlichten und dann checken...

Fehler sollte aber laut Trek Deutschland in allen späten 2010er und neueren Modellen behoben sein.

Greetz


----------



## staubreifen (14. August 2011)

jetzt besitze ich auch ein Trek


----------



## Bashorbadger (14. August 2011)

ouh sir d ist ein mann vom fach , ich arbeite leider nicht mehr in meinem alten betrieb, sonst könnt ich das bike auch ma schnell überschleifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (14. August 2011)

Neues Update. Mit neuen Pedalen und leichteren Reifen wieder einiges an Gewicht gespart. Und ne andere Sattelstütze hat es bekommen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. August 2011)

Nabend zusammen,

mein neu erworbenes Scratch Air.

Kleine Änderungen:
VAN 180 statt Talas
Lenker und Vorbau getauscht
Reifen getauscht

Stütze wird noch getauscht, die Joplin ist nicht wirklich mein Fall

Fazit zum Rad: Hammer! Macht irre viel Spaß! Klettert gut die Berge rauf und runter isset ne Macht. Vielleicht schraub ich irgendwann noch nen anderen Dämpfer rein, der besser zur Gabel passt. Bisher ist es aber eine Trailgranate mit Luft nach oben. 

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. August 2011)

Kurz zur Elixier Bremse: Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und ich habe die Bremse über den Händler eingeschickt. Das Ergebnis war eine komplett neue Gebereinheit, da gab es Probleme mit den O-Ringen.
Entlüften und rumspielen hat da leider gar nix genutzt.
Seit dem Tausch ist nun Ruhe und die Bremse arbeitet wie sie soll.


----------



## bike1 (16. August 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Kurz zur Elixier Bremse: Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und ich habe die Bremse über den Händler eingeschickt. Das Ergebnis war eine komplett neue Gebereinheit, da gab es Probleme mit den O-Ringen.
> Entlüften und rumspielen hat da leider gar nix genutzt.
> Seit dem Tausch ist nun Ruhe und die Bremse arbeitet wie sie soll.




Das werde ich dann wohl auch machen müssen. Hab inzwischen aufgegeben.
Wie lange hat es denn bei dir gedauert bis du dann die Bremse zurück hattest?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. August 2011)

1,5 Wochen, der Händler gab mir aber eine Bremse zum Tausch für die Wartezeit


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. August 2011)

Übrigens, alles schöne Bikes, tolle Bilder.
@ Deep: Deins sieht aus wie meines, nur ist meines komplett schwarz.


----------



## herzogf (16. August 2011)

Sagt mal, bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der noch auf seine Kettenstrebe wartet? 

Edit: hat sich erledigt. Seit heute wieder alles in Ordnung.


----------



## baatz (16. August 2011)

@schulte69 schönes Bike 
welche Größe ist das denn und wie groß bist Du ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. August 2011)

@herzogf
Seit wann wartest du denn?
Hast du noch ein Zweitbike?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. August 2011)

baatz schrieb:


> @schulte69 schönes Bike
> welche Größe ist das denn und wie groß bist Du ?



 Danke! Kann ich nur zurück geben!

Wir haben scheinbar einen ähnlichen Geschmack was die Radwahl betrifft 

Der Rahmen ist ein XLer und ich bin 1.90 groß, habe aber leider eine lange Schrittlänge.
Warum fragst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herzogf (16. August 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @herzogf
> Seit wann wartest du denn?
> Hast du noch ein Zweitbike?



Das Ganze geht jetzt in die siebte Woche. Hab noch ein anderes Rad. Leider aber nicht der Einsatzbereich des Scratch.


----------



## baatz (16. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Danke! Kann ich nur zurück geben!
> 
> Wir haben scheinbar einen ähnlichen Geschmack was die Radwahl betrifft
> 
> ...




naja, ist ja immer ganz interessant v.a. beim Scratch, welche Größe genommen wurde. Ist Dein Scratch kürzer beim Oberrohr wie Dein 301 ?
Mein 301 ist Größe M mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 580mm und mein Scratch in Größe M hat eine Oberrohrlänge von ca. 560mm.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. August 2011)

Beide Räder sind Größe XL, in der aktuellen Geotab. von LV steht ung. 630mm, das Scratch 594. Ich hab jedoch ein MK3 301 und da war das Rad ja noch etwas kürzer, wenn ich mich recht erinner...

Bei der Probefahrt passte das auf Anhieb bei mir mit dem Scratch. Ich würd eigentlich gern kleinere Rahmen fahren, aber da ich selber alles hochtrete und das auch mit dem Scratch wollte, bleiben mir nur Rahmen, wo ich den Sattel hoch genug stellen kann.

Passt das mit der Talas?

Edit: Da fällt mir grad noch ein: Findest Du den RP23 auch etwas überdämpft? Ich weiss nicht so recht..., irgendwie find ich den recht leblos


----------



## jan84 (16. August 2011)

Geht mir bei dem Fox auch so. Gerade wenns schnell & grob wird kommts mir ein bisschen bockig vor hinten... Werde die Tage mal vom Evolver ISX6 berichten, hab die Tage umgebaut. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## baatz (16. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Passt das mit der Talas?
> 
> Edit: Da fällt mir grad noch ein: Findest Du den RP23 auch etwas überdämpft? Ich weiss nicht so recht..., irgendwie find ich den recht leblos



Am Scratch habe ich auch die Vans 180 RC2, am 301 eine 160 Talas. Ab und zu finde ich die Absenkfunktion auch ganz nett, aber spiele mit dem Gedanken, sie im Winter zu einer Float umbauen zu lassen, nach dem was man hier so liest winken:jan84)

Fox fand ich auch nicht so pralle, habe mir deshalb einen Vivid Air hinten reingebaut, mit dem ich ziemlich zufrieden bin


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. August 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Geht mir bei dem Fox auch so. Gerade wenns schnell & grob wird kommts mir ein bisschen bockig vor hinten... Werde die Tage mal vom Evolver ISX6 berichten, hab die Tage umgebaut.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


Hi Jan,

dann berichte mal bitte! Würde mich interessieren!



baatz schrieb:


> Am Scratch habe ich auch die Vans 180 RC2, am 301 eine 160 Talas. Ab und zu finde ich die Absenkfunktion auch ganz nett, aber spiele mit dem Gedanken, sie im Winter zu einer Float umbauen zu lassen, nach dem was man hier so liest winken:jan84)
> 
> Fox fand ich auch nicht so pralle, habe mir deshalb einen Vivid Air hinten reingebaut, mit dem ich ziemlich zufrieden bin



Nimm die Float! Passt bestimmt besser zum Hinterbau!

Zum Vivid Air: Was heisst denn zufrieden? Spricht der Hinterbau besser an, oder gibt der Dämpfer den Hub angenehmer frei? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mal einen Rocco auszutesten. Ein Freund von mir hat einen, den könnt ich mal fragen.

 ...immer was neues..., nie ist man mal fertig


----------



## Lipoly (16. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...immer was neues..., nie ist man mal fertig



Kenn ich!
Hab seit eben die neuen Laufräder drinaumen:

Mal ne andere Frage.....: Hat mal jemand nen CC Double Barrel gefahren im Scratch? Taugt das?

LG
Lars


----------



## biketunE (16. August 2011)

Ich dachte auch, mein RP2 hat aber ne heftige Druckstufe drin. Einmal die Bolzen von staubtrocken auf White Grease umgestellt, und schon fühlt sich der Hinterbau ganz anders an!


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. August 2011)

Aber der Umstieg von RP2 auf Stahlfeder ist einfach eine Erleuchtung, sowas von weich und fluffig und in Wurzelfeldern einfach nur traumhaft, ich bereue nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (17. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Zum Vivid Air: Was heisst denn zufrieden? Spricht der Hinterbau besser an, oder gibt der Dämpfer den Hub angenehmer frei? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mal einen Rocco auszutesten. Ein Freund von mir hat einen, den könnt ich mal fragen.
> 
> ...immer was neues..., nie ist man mal fertig



der Vivid funktioniert v.a. bei etwas schnellerer Geschwindigkeit / schnellen Schlägen besser als der Fox, da hatte ich das Gefühl, daß der ziemlich schnell "zumacht"


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. August 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber der Umstieg von RP2 auf Stahlfeder ist einfach eine Erleuchtung, sowas von weich und fluffig und in Wurzelfeldern einfach nur traumhaft, ich bereue nichts


Ja..., ich hatte noch nei einen Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut..., das würd mich ja auch reizen!


baatz schrieb:


> der Vivid funktioniert v.a. bei etwas schnellerer Geschwindigkeit / schnellen Schlägen besser als der Fox, da hatte ich das Gefühl, daß der ziemlich schnell "zumacht"



Wie gesagt, ich find die Zugstufe, selbst im komplett geöffneten Zustand, noch zu aktiv. Das macht den Rest dann recht träge. Aber naja..., mal sehen was die Zeit so bringt. Warum hast Du einen Vivid genommen?


----------



## Deleted 100301 (17. August 2011)

Wie versprochen zum Vivid Air:

Vorab, bin direkt von Hardtail auf Scratch mit Vivid Air umgestiegen. Keine Zwischenerfahrung. Habe mich aber ausgiebig mit weichen Hinterbauten beschäftigt und bin einige andere Fullys probegefahren (Nicolai Helius AM mit Monarch, Canyon Torque mit ISX6, Scratch mit FOX DHX RC 4, DHX Air 4.0 ... )

Zu mir: Fahrfertig ca. 68 kg, Fahrstil: eher Sauber (wird man mim HT eh dazu gezwungen), aber schneller. Mag zwar technische Trails, mach aber doch lieber die Bremse auf. Konnte den Dämpfer und das Bike jetzt ein paar Tage in Scuol, Davos, am Berninapass, in Livigno und natürlich im heimischen Chiemgau testen. Mit quasi allen Arten von Trails.

Dämpfereinstellungen:
9,5 Bar = ca. 25% SAG, LSC = 3 Klicks (Mitte), LSR = 8 Klicks (Mitte), HSR = 1 Klick von ganz offen

Fahrverhalten im Scratch:

Bergauf: 
Sackt im Steilen ganz gut weg und verändert die Geometrie ungünstig. Pumpe ihn bei längeren Bergaufpassagen auf 15 Bar auf. Fertig.
Ansonsten verhält er sich mit Abfahrtsluftdruck im Sitzen sehr ruhig und das Scratch ist sehr Antriebsneutral. Zusammen mit dem Ibex 2,4" bin ich damit am Wochenende sehr gut vom Berninapass über den Col d`Anzana nach Tirano gekommen (1600 Hm bergauf, 3400 Hm bergab). Im Wiegetritt bewegt sich der Hinterbau leicht. Die LSC des Dämpfers und der Hinterbau können die Bewegung aber gut auf ein Minimum begrenzen. Ich hatte nie das Gefühl das mir der Dämpfer die Energie beim Treten wegsaugt.

Bergab:
Dafür ist er ja eigentlich gemacht. 9,5 Bar sind für mich mit ca. 25% SAG eher straffer. Da bin ich noch am Experimentieren. Ich bin über diesen Link dazu gekommen mit ein bisschen mehr Druck zu fahren. Er ist dadurch wie ich finde lebendiger aber dennoch sehr sensibel. Leichtes Handauflegen am Sattel lassen ihn bereits in den SAG eintauchen. Das sorgt dafür das unter der Fahrt quasi kein Losbrechmoment zu spüren ist.

Ich fahre sowohl die LSC als auch die LSR halb geschlossen. Die LSC hat einen unglaublichen Einfluss auf die möglichen Geschwindigkeiten bei aktivem Fahren. Die Lebendigkeit des Bikes steigt gegenüber einer offenen LSC immens und es lässt sich super pushen und durch Kurven jagen. Der LSR hat seinen Einflussbereich deutlich in der unteren Hälfte oder Drittel des Federwegs. Ich fahre ihn halb geschlossen. Bei einem offenen LSR fühlt sich das Bike an als würde es schwimmen. So vermittelt der Dämpfer aber sehr gute Kontrolle.

Bei schnelleren stößen ist von der Lowspeed Dämpfung dann nichts mehr zu spüren und der Vivid gibt seinen Federweg frei. Für mich könnte die voreingestellte HSC bei 9,5 Bar noch etwas weniger Dämpfen um den Federweg eher freizugeben.

Den HSR fahre ich bis auf einen Klick ganz offen. So versinkt der Dämpfer nicht im Federweg und kann diesen schnell wieder frei geben. Um das ungewollte rauspoppen nach einem Absprung oder einer Landung zu verhindern, reicht die etwas höhere LSR Dämpfung.

Fazit: Sehr sensibel. Gibt gutes Feedback und lässt das Bike "lebendig" wirken. Kein Verhärten bei vielen schnellen Stößen. Fühlt sich endlos an, auch wenn er bei mir noch nicht den ganzen Federweg frei gibt. Fährt sich besser mit etwas mehr Luftdruck. Daher würde ich mir eine geringere HSC Dämpfung wünschen. 
Hier ist die Hinterbaucharakteristik des Scratch. Man sieht deutlich den progressiven Hinterbau mit einem Verhältnis von Anfangs 2,98 bis 2,48 am Ende. Laut dem Rock Shox Tune Diagramm kommt man somit in den letzten 35% des Federwegs in den Bereich der "Low" Abstimmung. Würde deshalb gerne mal testen wie er in Tune Low geht, wie er sich im letzten Drittel des Federwegs verhält und ob er nicht zu sehr durch die Mitte des Federwegs rauscht. Die Endprogression könnte ja evtl. noch mit dem Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter eingestellt werden?
Fährt einer von euch den Vivid Air in Tune Low im Scratch? Wenn ja wäre ein Bericht cool!

Grüße


----------



## jan84 (22. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> dann berichte mal bitte! Würde mich interessieren!
> 
> [...]



Nach 4 Tagen in den Alpen ohne schnelle Abfahrten, weitestgehend sehr technisches Gelände:

Bergauf versackts nicht großartig, das Ansprechen ist deutlich(st) besser als mit dem Fox, das könnte aber auch an den Bolzen liegen, die orginalen sind von der Passung her ziemlich beschissen gewesen. Da hat sich fast nichts gedreht. 

Bergab alles irgendwie etwas lebendiger und williger als mit dem Fox, der Manitou schluckt große Dinge deutlich besser, detaillierter kann ichs aber nocht nicht wirklich sagen. Da müssen Erfahrungen im Park her, die verzögern sich aber aufgrund eines frisch entdeckten Risses in der Kettenstrebe (suprise ) ein wenig....

grüße,
Jan


----------



## big-p-fan (23. August 2011)

Hallo, 

Frage zur Rahmengröße: 
Ist bei Körpergröße 178cm (Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht) ein Rahmen in Größe -m- 17,5" ausreichend? 
Die Frage deshalb, weil der Rahmen laut den Daten offensichtlich sehr klein ausfällt. Oberrohrlänge bei der genannten Größe 560 oder 570mm, mein Speci Enduro hat bei gleicher Größe ein Oberrohr von 590mm. 

Zum Einsatzzweck: Das Bike sollte für abfahrtslastige Touren sein, nicht für den Bikepark. 

Thanx for help.


----------



## jan84 (24. August 2011)

Also ich habe bei der Größe fast nur auf die richtige Länge geachtet (10mm kürzer als mein Vorgänger-Enduro). Damit ergab sich das XL, passt wie angegossen. Selbst das XL hat "nur" ein 490mm langes Sitzrohr. 

Gerade beim touren solltes ja nicht zu niedrig sein (Sattelstütze muss ausreichend weit ausziehbar sein). 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Wer findet das Scratch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (24. August 2011)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Frage zur Rahmengröße:
> Ist bei Körpergröße 178cm (Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht) ein Rahmen in Größe -m- 17,5" ausreichend?
> ...




also ich habe meins für Touren benutzt und bin so groß wie du bei einer Schrittlänge von 79 cm.
Gerade (was für allmountain und enduro touren genutzt werden sollte) eine teleskop satteöstütze ist schon weit genug versenkbar, nimm die kürzere Varainte, nicht die über 40 cm.
Das Rad habe ich in M also 17,5, was mir etwas zu kurz war, so dass ich recht weit hinten aufm sattel saß, Also versuche im Geschäft zwischen M und L. Denn wenn dir M wie mir gerade einen Tick zu kurz ist, nimm L. Größer ist quark. Ich habe damit Touren fon 60 Km und 1600 HM gefahren -trotz etwas zu kurzem Oberrohrs.

Abe rman muss eben auch sagen, meine Beine sind rech tkurz, der Oberkörper recht lang, Sitzriese eben. Daher versuch beide Größen. Aber XL ist übertrieben und wäre auch für den Abfahrstorientierten zu viel. , Wie gesagt, mit M geht´s ja schon gut


----------



## jan84 (24. August 2011)

Ich hab ja auch nicht zu XL geraten, sorry wenn es so verstanden wurde. Mir gings nur darum wie ich die richtige Rahmengröße gefunden habe. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## urks (24. August 2011)

ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Mino-Link: kann das wirklich sein, dass die Schraube beim Mino-Link mit fast 20 Nm (175 lbf in) angezogen werden muss? 
Wenn ich das versuche, klingt es, als wenn die Schraube jeden moment abreißen würde


----------



## timtrail (24. August 2011)

125 lbf in * 0,1131 Nm/lbf in = 14,1 Nm


----------



## urks (24. August 2011)

175 lbf in (wie am Mino Link aufgedruckt) * 0,1131 Nm/lbf in = 19,79 Nm

Was ist jetzt Sache??? Woher hast du 125 lbf in??


----------



## timtrail (24. August 2011)

Sry vertippt :-/


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. August 2011)

So meine Schwinge beginnt jetzt auch zu reissen, nach über 11000Hm Hardcore Tour in Nord- und Südtirol. Zefi.....


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2011)

Hi,

also 11000hm sind ja nicht so viel: 600 bis 1100hm pro Tour sind ja nur ein paar Ausfahrten. Wie sieht es denn mit den anderen Scratch's mit Rissen aus? Sind alle wieder OK oder hat jemand schon nen zweiten Riss?

Muss morgen mal meine Elixier ausbauen und zurüc senden...


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## biketunE (27. August 2011)

Ein ausführlicher Test des Scratch Air 8 auf Pinkbike


----------



## d0nk3y (27. August 2011)

Kurzes Update:

Riss ist zwischenzeitlich erschienen, aber andere Stelle und selbstverschuldet  

Bei der Abfahrt am letzten Montag irgendwo mit dem Hinterbau aufgesetzt oder hängengeblieben (Stein oder ähnliches) und nicht gemerkt  

Allerdings weiß ich nun, was die Strebe kostet und sie ist auch schon montiert, war innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei meinem Händler  

Preislich liegt die Strebe bei 160,- Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (27. August 2011)

HÃ¶? Wenn man also dafÃ¼r bezahlt gehts wohl schneller =/ Wobei 160 â¬ noch im Rahmen sind finde ich, da kÃ¶nnte man sich fast eine auf Lager legen!


----------



## jan84 (27. August 2011)

@donkey:

wo war der Riss?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## d0nk3y (28. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/963548

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Trek das Problem mit den Streben bekannt ist und diese jetzt in den Lagern vorrätig sind. Meine war wohl im Zentrallager in Holland vorrätig.

Der Riss ist oberhalb der ersten Beule, das Schaltwerk hab ich komischerweise verschont.


----------



## fukz (28. August 2011)

Servus, 
ich wollte nochmal fragen ob jemand das gleiche Problem hat, bei mir sind alle Lager beim Scratch fest bzw. rau. Kiens läuft mehr sauber leider, ich habs schon reklamiert aber Trek hatte die Lager nicht, weder in Österreich wo ich wohne, noch in Deutschland(war im Trek Store in München). Daher musste ich jetzt mit den alten Lagern fahren, was natürlich die Achsen kaputt macht. Mal sehen muss morgen mal wieder zum Händler und das nochmal ansprechen. 
Leut Trek sind die Lager wieder lieferbar aber nur über den Händler.(Toller Support)

Sind bei euch die Lager auch schon kaputt gewesen? Die Qualität scheint ja grauenhaft zu sein wenn nach 50000HM und 1200Km die Lager hin sind. Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht alleine damit?
Wobei die werden nicht ohne Grund ausgewesen sein im Lager.

Zweitens: Das untere Lager vom Steuersatz hat sich auch noch verabschiedet, habs beim sauber machen gemerkt. FSA, gedichtetes Industrielager? Das ist wohl ein Witz, vier Teile hatte ich in der Hand.

Kann mein Händler auch gleich reklamieren wobei da sicher seit genau einem Monat die Garantie abgelaufen ist.

Rahmen top, Anbauteile flop.

So Frust von der Seele geschrieben.
Grüße


----------



## timtrail (28. August 2011)

hehe, Lager warn bei mir auch alle durch, nach ca. 8 Monaten (ohne Bikepark) und Trek meinte das sind Verschleisteile das geht Sie nix an, incl. des unteren Steuerlagers weil die Dichtung versagt hatte.


----------



## peterpain (28. August 2011)

Ich würde in mein Scratch gerne ne andere Gabel haben..hätte da eine mit folgenden Daten im Auge:
- 1 1/8" Steuerrohr
- Schaftlänge: 210mm

Kann ich hierfür einen Adapter für den Steuersatz einbauen?   Hab damit bisher leider noch gar keine Erfahrung/wissen sammeln können.


----------



## biketunE (28. August 2011)

Jep, geht mit einem Reduzierlagerring. Aber wieso, die Steifigkeit wird dir flöten gehen..


----------



## peterpain (28. August 2011)

das ist ein argument


----------



## noco (28. August 2011)

peterpain schrieb:


> Ich würde in mein Scratch gerne ne andere Gabel haben..hätte da eine mit folgenden Daten im Auge:
> - 1 1/8" Steuerrohr
> - Schaftlänge: 210mm
> 
> Kann ich hierfür einen Adapter für den Steuersatz einbauen?   Hab damit bisher leider noch gar keine Erfahrung/wissen sammeln können.



Wenns ein FSA Steuersatz ist:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21724_Gabelkonus-H6059-.html

... aber ohne Gewehr! 

ach so, also wg. der Steifigkeit würde ich mir eher keine Sorgen machen - wichtiger ist m.M. dass die Gabel gut funktioniert u. eingestellt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (28. August 2011)

das mit der Steifigkeit ist das übliche  der Bike Bravos; 

@peterpain: hab einen Cane Creek Steuersatz verbaut ist leicht, billig und macht seinen dienst gut und zuverlässig


----------



## biketunE (28. August 2011)

Naja, ich finde sowas unsinnig. Ebenso finde ich es unsinnig, eine Allmountaingabel mit Schnellspannachse etc. zu fahren. Ich behaupte nicht, dass man dadurch schneller ist. Nur wenn man den Unterschied mal gespürt hat, möchte man eben nichts anderes mehr.

(oder Hinterbauachse: Steckachse oder Schnellspanner? Beim Slash scheint wieder nur ein Schnellspanner mitgeliefert zu werden..)


----------



## fukz (29. August 2011)

@timtrail: toll dann haben wir wohl das gleiche Problem. Wenn die aber die Lager nicht auf Garantie tauschen, dann wäre das ein trauriges Zeugnis für Trek.
Bin mal gespannt. 
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Trek Fahrer. Kennt jemand im Raum Böblingen einen Guten Laden wo man das Scratch mal testen kann? Probesitzen usw? 

Was für Probleme habt Ihr mit dem Bike? Wie ist die Haltbarkeit? Was war als erstes kaputt? Garantieabwicklungen?

Würde mich mal so interessieren. Würde dann mir eventuell einen Umstieg von einem Rocky mal überlegen ....

Danke


----------



## Mirko29 (29. August 2011)

http://locator.trekbikes.com/locator/search?lang=de


----------



## fuzzball (30. August 2011)

biketunE schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde sowas unsinnig. Ebenso finde ich es unsinnig, eine Allmountaingabel mit Schnellspannachse etc. zu fahren. Ich behaupte nicht, dass man dadurch schneller ist. Nur wenn man den Unterschied mal gespürt hat, möchte man eben nichts anderes mehr.
> 
> (oder Hinterbauachse: Steckachse oder Schnellspanner? Beim Slash scheint wieder nur ein Schnellspanner mitgeliefert zu werden..)



da hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man etwas spürt, dass die Ursache hierfür beim Vorbau oder Lenker zu suchen ist.

Worauf ich im Gegenzug nicht mehr verzichten möchte ist die Lenkwinkelverstellung des CC Angleset (auch wenn die Einstellung einen  macht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (30. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

fährt hier eine vorne 2 Fach und hinten 9 Fach mit Saint Short Cage?

Klappt da alles von der Kettenlängung ?

Gruß Nill


----------



## ski-grexi (31. August 2011)

@Peterpain:

das mit dem Steifigkeitsverlust bei 1,5 oder 1 1/8 oder taper-steerer ist ein Marginal und für uns nicht merklich anders.
Ein 1,5 -Gabelschaft ist dünnwandiger als ein 1 1/8, da gibts immer Für und Wider und überall eine Anhängerschaft.
Wichtig ist allerdings, daß du eine 1 1/8 Gabel in allen Rahmen fahren kannst, das heißt du wirst sie leichter los, sollte sie dir nicht taugen.
Bzw. kannst du sie in einen neuen Rahmen einbauen, falls der bricht ,...
Ich hab mich deshalb dafür entschieden, nur mehr 1 1/8-Gabeln zu kaufen.
Also an deiner Stelle würd ich eher die Gabel kaufen, als mit anderem Schaft.


----------



## Matrox (1. September 2011)

In diesem Thread wurde ja schon "relativ" viel über Kettenführungen gesprochen...  ich fahre eine RaceFace Atlas Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern und Bashring - und nach 3 Kettenabspringern gestern möchte ich nun auch eine schaltbare Kefü.
Leider wurden die letztendlichen Ergebnisse nicht gepostet oder ich konnte sie nicht finden?
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kefü mit der genannten Kurbel funktionieren sollte ohne dass irgendwo schleift oder ansteht !?

Danke !


----------



## LarsLipp (1. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem Nachbau der Bionicon... Haben hier mehr Leut's am Start. Ein Kollege fährt das original und hat sich über den Geräuschpegel geärgert. Ich hab Kunststoff-Wasserleitung verwendet...


----------



## noBrain-noPain (2. September 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> fährt hier eine vorne 2 Fach und hinten 9 Fach mit Saint Short Cage?
> 
> ...


  würde ich Dir eher nicht empfehlen. Schau doch ganz einfach mal nach, wie man die Kapazität ausrechnet und welche das Saint short cage hat und welche das Saint medium cage hat. 
Bei deinem Einsatz, weiß leider nicht genau, wie groß Deine Ritzel sind, würde ich eher mal tippen, dass Du die 34 zähne kapazität, die ich zum medium cage im Kopf habe, brauchen wirst.

gruß


----------



## Matrox (2. September 2011)

puuuh nix gegen euren Erfinder/Bastlergeist aber irgendwas sagt mir ich will nicht so eine Selbstbau-Lösung dort haben.
Auch wurde hier ja schon erwähnt, dass die Befestigung für die "bionicon-Führung" genau an der "kritischen" Schaltzugaufnahme ist und in ungünstigen Situationen diese Stelle wohl noch mehr belastet...
Wie auch immer: ich hab zwischen den Kettenblattschrauben am kleinen Ritzel und der ISCG Aufnahme genau 1mm Platz.... STARK !!!

Mir hats gestern zweimal die Kette vom großen Kettenblatt UNTEN quasi zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kettenblatt wieder nach oben gezogen - die Kette lief also quasi vorne am Last- und am Leertrum OBEN - ging sogar erstmal  aber is ja kein Zustand....


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2011)

Hi,

@Matrox. Also wenn dir der Nachbau nich gefällt, kannst du ja das original kaufen! Bleibt ja dir überlassen. Die Befestigung muss ja nicht genau an der Stelle sein und die Belastung ist doch zu vernachlässigen, da kommen ein paar Gramm Zug über einen Kabelbinder. (Aktuell bei mir 2.)

Bei mir funktioniert es TOP. Ein Kollege hat ein Canyon, bei dem ist bei ner normalen Trail runde schon dreimal die Kette runtergefallen und der hat jetzt Ruhe.

Ansonsten einfach mal hier durchblättern, da gibt es ja auch andere Lösungen...

Viel Spass mit dem Rad noch. 
Oh man: ich hab grad meien Hayes drauf und bin nicht ganz zufrieden...


----------



## staubreifen (3. September 2011)

also ich kann auch nur sagen das die selbst bau kettenführung echt ziemlich gut geht auch mit 3fach
hab ich seit einiger zeit an meinem HT (am Schratch hab ich eine 1fach kurbel) 
ach ja noch ein bild -->




ES GEHT NUR UM DIE KETTENFÜHRUNG UND NICHT UM DAS DRECKIGE RAD


----------



## jan84 (4. September 2011)

Nochmal kurz zum Evolver ISX6:

Ich war heute zum ersten mal mit dem Dämpfer (und dem Riss in der Kettenstrebe ) im Bikepark. Der Dämpfer geht massiv besser als der Fox RP2. 

- Ansprechen ist deutlich besser
- Bei großen Schlägen schluckt er mehr, da kommt kein Tritt in den Hintern
- Das Rad lässt sich viel agiler/dynamischer Fahren. Man kann viel besser abspringen. 
- Der Grip in Kurven ist auch spürbar besser

Etwas schwer getan hab ich mir mit der Zugstufeneinstellung. Ich konnte die bisher auffm Parkplatz immer ausreichend einstlelen, dass hat mit dem Manitou nicht funktioniert, hat einige Abfahrten gebraucht. Bei den Druckstufen hab ich nicht allzuviel experimentiert, bin da recht schnell jeweils am Ende des ersten Drittels (von schnell aus) hängengeblieben. 
Unterm Strich, wenn man mit dem Rad auch DH fährt eine klare empfehlung dazu den RP2 zu ersetzen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bansaiman (5. September 2011)

Hi,

verkaufe mein Scratch Air mit komplett SLX und Manitou Evolver ISX 6.

KEINE RISSE ODER DELLEN

nur winzige SPuren, das heißt NICHT EINMAL Kratzer, wo die Farbe weg wäre.

ca. 150 KM gefahren, hat nie einen Bikepark gesehen. Verkaufe, weil gesundheitsbedingt Umstieg auf Allmountain.

Preis inkl. DHL oder Abholung.

BESTES Angebot bekommts ;-)

Angebot via PN oder Email.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (5. September 2011)

Ergänzung:

*GRÖßE 17,5=M= 41,5 cm*


----------



## LarsLipp (5. September 2011)

Hi,

ein wenig ärgere ich mich ja auch , den Evolver nicht gekauft zu haben

Na vieleicht gibt es ja mal wieder so ein Angebot.
Bei mir ist aber eher die Lyrik nicht dem Hinterbau mit DHX Air gewachsen. (Subjektive Meinung).

Jetzt mal noch die Einschätzung vom Evolver zu nem Coil?

Meine Elixir sind im Moment beim Entlüften, mal sehen ob die Tricks des Händlers was ausrichten...


----------



## jan84 (5. September 2011)

Welche Lyrik ist es und was stört dich? Mal so interessehalber.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LarsLipp (5. September 2011)

Hi,

Lyrik Solo Air aus dem 6er. Mico (ohne passende Zugstufe) nachgerüstet. Im Steilen taucht die Gabel doch mächtig ein und der Hinterbau ist irgendwie besser. Hab schon mit dickerem Öl gespielt, aber irgendwie ist die Druckstufe nicht wie gewünscht???

Aber ganz schlecht ist die Gabel ja nicht...
Zwischen High Speed voll zu und auf merk ich ja nen Unterschied, aber ich dachte immer da merkt man mehr...


----------



## Deep (5. September 2011)

Sehr Schade das Trek das Scratch nicht mehr im Programm hat.
Hatte noch nie ein soo vielseitiges Bike.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. September 2011)

@Deep: dann hast du ja eins und wenn nicht noch ein kaufen!

Das Slash wird dann in einem Jahr wieder etwas modifiziert und ist dann wieder das Scratch und du kannst dir ein neues kaufen...Hast aber recht, die Kiste ist schon Cool!


----------



## Bulldozer (6. September 2011)

Ja aus Trek wird man nicht ganz schlau. Das 2011er Scratch Coil ist ja nicht wirklich die Revolution gewesen. Für ein 180er Gabel hätten sie den Hinterbau anpassen müssen. Hat sich wohl dann auch nicht all zu gut verkauft, deshalb gibt es auch kein Nachfolger mehr.
Das Slash ist ja einfach eine Weiterentwicklung vom Scratch Air, offenbar wollten sie keine Historie mit schleppen (Testberichte, etc.), darum musste ein anderer Name her. Von den Farben her gefällt mir das Slash 9 sehr gut, doch auf Talas und deren Nachteile kann ich verzichten. Leider ist Trek nach wie vor nicht willig ein Custom-Programm anzubieten. Das wäre aber nötig, um mir mein Wunschbike zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## jan84 (6. September 2011)

Also ich fahre ne Totem (SoloAir RC2 DH) und finde, dass der Hinterbau (Evolver ISX6, Luft) und die Gabel hervorragend harmonieren, das Rad fährt sich einfach sehr ausgewogen und super agil... Gerade wenns schneller wird. Beim langsameren Fahren bin ich schon komfortablere Räder gefahren aber da kams mir bei dem Aufbau auch einfach nicht drauf an. 

Ich finde das Slash wirkt in real schon ne Ecke weniger massiv als das Scratch... Die Kettenstreben sehen aber besser aus . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bulldozer (7. September 2011)

Ich glaub dir gerne, dass deine Totem mit dem Hinterbau harmonisiert. 

Ich bin jedoch der Ansicht, dass am Hinterbau der gleiche oder etwas mehr Federweg als an der Gabel zur Verfügung stehen soll. D.h. Trek hätte fürs Coil den Hinterbau auf 180-190mm ändern müssen. Für so einen grossen Hersteller fand ich es mehr als schwach, vor allem zum ursprünglichen Preis (jetzt sind sie ja 20% günstiger geworden), dass sie fürs 2011 einfach mal schnell eine 180er Gabel dranbauten und es als Evolution verkaufen wollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herzogf (7. September 2011)

Ich habe mal bei meinem Händler gehört, dass schon 2010 geplant war, das Scratch Coil mit einer 180er Fox auszustatten. Das dem nicht so war, sei Fox geschuldet. Die sind wohl nicht rechtzeitig mit der 180mm Gabel fertig geworden. Deshalb sowohl beim Coil als auch beim Air die 160mm Gabel.
Aber wer weiß.....


----------



## jan84 (7. September 2011)

Gerade bescheid bekommen, im besten Fall hab ich die neue Kettenstrebe Ende der Woche (waren dann zwei Wochen und einige Telefonate). Der Preis dafür, dass es schnell gehen musste ist dann ne silberne Kettenstrebe im Schwarzen Rad... Die schwarzlackierten (Air6, 2010) müssen momentan wohl aus den USA rüberkommen...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## martinfueloep (8. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...Der Preis dafür, dass es schnell gehen musste ist dann ne silberne Kettenstrebe im Schwarzen Rad... Die schwarzlackierten (Air6, 2010) müssen momentan wohl aus den USA rüberkommen...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



witzig: ich hab für mein scratch 7 2010 (weißer rahmen) letzte woche eine neue sitz- und kettenstrebe gekauft, und mein händler versicherte mir, dass er mehrfach bei trek urgiert hätte, aber zur zeit in europa ausschließlich schwarze hinterbauten (scratch air 6 2010) erhältlich seien.
d.h. in meinem weißen scratch 7 steckt jetzt ein schwarzer scratch 6 hinterbau. wären da nicht die ocker-farbenen streifchen, würd das aber gar nicht mal so schlecht passen....


----------



## Matrox (8. September 2011)

einfach Stark dieser Trek after-sales-markt ....


----------



## bikulus (8. September 2011)

das sind Amerikaner, was erwartest du


----------



## noco (8. September 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> das sind Amerikaner, was erwartest du



.... und die Franzosen erst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (8. September 2011)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> witzig: ich hab für mein scratch 7 2010 (weißer rahmen) letzte woche eine neue sitz- und kettenstrebe gekauft, und mein händler versicherte mir, dass er mehrfach bei trek urgiert hätte, aber zur zeit in europa ausschließlich schwarze hinterbauten (scratch air 6 2010) erhältlich seien.
> d.h. in meinem weißen scratch 7 steckt jetzt ein schwarzer scratch 6 hinterbau. wären da nicht die ocker-farbenen streifchen, würd das aber gar nicht mal so schlecht passen....



gekauft = auf eigene Rechnung? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Trek unterschiedliche Kontingente an Ersatzteilen für Verkauf und Gewährleistungsgeschichten hat. Verkaufen wollten Sie mir garkeine Kettenstrebe weil parallel ne Anfrag auf Gewährleistung lief (wollte auf nummer sicher gehen wegen nem Rennen). Alternativ kanns natürlich auch sein, dass du schlichtweg die letzten Schwarzen bekommen hast. 

Wieso die neuen Sitzstreben?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## martinfueloep (8. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> gekauft = auf eigene Rechnung? ....
> 
> Wieso die neuen Sitzstreben?
> 
> ...


ja, auf eigene rechnung, und jetzt wo du's sagst, klingt das durchaus plausibel mit unterschiedlichen kontingenten.

bei mir sind deshalb sitz- und kettenstreben neu gekommen, weil ich mein rad ziemlich versenkt hab (ist gut 80m weit in sehr steilem gelände geflogen, mit 3x boden- und 1x baumkontakt. der baumkontakt war extrem heftig und im ersten moment dachte ich "so, jetzt is der hinterbau abgerissen"). wider erwarten hat das rad den abflug sehr gut überstanden, einzig der hinterbau war nach dem heftigen einschlag ein wenig verzogen. im fahrbetrieb nur durch minimal schlechteres ansprechen spürbar, aber statt einer 142x12 hätte gut und gerne eine 150x12 nabe drin platz gehabt. 

daher hab ich mir sicherheitshalber neue sitz- und kettenstreben geholt, vor allem auch wegen der bekannten problematik mit den rissen.

lg
martin


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2011)

Absolut nachvollziehbar! Bei dir alles heile?


----------



## martinfueloep (8. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Absolut nachvollziehbar! Bei dir alles heile?


 
danke der nachfrage,
bei mir ist alles in ordnung, ich konnte mich recht früh an einem baum festhalten. musste aber leider bei einer drehung um die eigene achse das rad loslassen, und von da an ging's fürs scratch ordentlich rund.


----------



## airtime17 (8. September 2011)

Servus!

Ich überlege, mein 2010er Scratch 7 zu verkaufen...

Größe M, alles original, natürlich mit Rechnung von Ende 2010. Das Bike ist in top Zustand, noch die ersten Reifen drauf und ohne harten Einsatz. Ein paar Kratzerchen sind natürlich dran.

Was mein Ihr, was ist das gute Stück noch wert?

Vg, airtime17


----------



## Deleted 100301 (9. September 2011)

Ca. 1400 - 1600 Euro. Mehr auf keinen Fall. Habe für ein neues 8er 2011, 2000 Euro beim Händler gezahlt.
Wie ist das denn wenn man Zweitkäufer ist, hat man da die selben Ansprüche auf Garantie, Gewährleistung, usw.? Wäre hier ja gerade wichtig wegen der Kettenstrebe 

Grüße


----------



## timtrail (9. September 2011)

Laut trek nur auf die gesetzliche!


----------



## Deleted 100301 (9. September 2011)

timtrail schrieb:


> Laut trek nur auf die gesetzliche!



D.h. je nach Gesetzeslage in den Ländern wo Trek die Räder verkauft? Das müsste hier in D dann auch den Riss der Kettenstrebe abdecken?

Grüße


----------



## fuzzball (9. September 2011)

airtime17 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich überlege, mein 2010er Scratch 7 zu verkaufen...
> 
> ...



man bekommt ein 2010er Scratch in der Zwischenzeit vom Händler für EUR1600, da wird (es sei denn man findet einen Dummen) man es gebraucht für max EUR 1200 verkaufen können.

Gründe:
- Gebraucht
- Garantie nicht übertragbar
- Gewährleistung übertragbar, aber der Anspruch richtet sich nur gg den ursprünglichen Verkäufer (i.d. Regel nicht Trek) und man hat nur einen Anspruch auf Beseitigung eines Mangel (z.B. Riss in der Kettenstrebe), wenn man als Käufer den Nachweis bringt, dass dieser Mangel bei Gefahrenübergang/Übergabe des Rades an den ersten Käufer bereits vorlag. Die Erbringung des Beweises wird dem Käufer nur erspart innerhalb der 6 Monate nach der vorgenannten Übergabe.


----------



## jan84 (9. September 2011)

Wobei anhand der gehäuft auftauchenden Risse in den Kettenstreben der Nachweis auch nach sechs Monaten nicht das Problem sein sollte . 

@airtime:
Ich würdes hier im Bikemarkt erstmal ab 1800 Euro probieren. Wenns nichts wird wäre mein nächster Schritt - wenns wirklich weg soll - eBay ab einem Euro. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (9. September 2011)

Und in Einzelteile ?

Würde schätzen: 

Dämpfer 120 
Bremsen komplett 70
Rahmen 500 
Gabel 200 
LR 99 
Lenker Vorbau 30 
Befreiung komplett ( Schläuche+ Mantel) 10
Sattel + stütze 10  
Kurbel 50
Schaltwerk: 9x3 + schaltwek 70 
Umwerfer: 10 
Pedale: 10 

Ok, ok kommst doch nicht besser bei weg 
Aber die o.g. preise sind meiner Meinung nach auch: " muss schnell raus gehen preise"


----------



## jan84 (9. September 2011)

Rahmen mit dämpfer würd ich einzeln eher über 800 ansetzen, zumindest sind günstige xl ein problem gewesen...

J


----------



## jan84 (10. September 2011)

Und nochmal ich. Hab das Rad gerade - im Zuge des Kettenstrebenwechsels - mal generalüberholt. Im vgl. zu den Cubes die ich vorher hatte und versch. anderen Fullys an denen ich geschraubt habe ist der Hinterbau bei Trek echt ein Segen. Lässt sich schnell und einfach zerlegen, reinigen und wieder zusammensetzen. Nach nem Dreivierteljahr Allwetterfahren und gelegentlichem Hochdruckreiniger waren fast alle Lager hinüber, erfreulichweise kam die Kettenstrebe auch direkt mit Lagern... 
Die Lager sind teils richtig fest gegangen, waren auch mit Gewalt nichtmehr zu bewegen => Immer drauf achten, dass die Bolzen auf deinen die Lager laufen sauber und ordentlich gefettet sind, sonst können die hierbei ziemlich schnell kaputtgehen. 

Verschleiß wie erwartet, von der Wartbarkeit war ich positiv überrascht . 

Die graue Strebe wirkt optisch jetzt auch nicht allzu tragisch (außerdem ist sie 30g leichter als die schwarze, lol)...





Grüße,
Jan


----------



## airtime17 (10. September 2011)

airtime17 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich überlege, mein 2010er Scratch 7 zu verkaufen...
> 
> ...




So, habs jetzt mal inseriert!

Wenn jemand einen L Rahmen hat oder L gegen M tauschen will bitte auch melden.

Riden on


----------



## jan84 (11. September 2011)

Ist dir M etwa zu wendig ?


----------



## lonesportler (11. September 2011)

Verkaufe ein Trek Scratch 9 Rahmen Grösse 19,5 (Neukauf Mai 2011) mit Steuersatz + optional mit Fox DHX RC4 Dämpfer. Bei interesse PN!


----------



## Deleted 100301 (12. September 2011)

Das Problem mit den Kettenstreben scheint wohl allgemein bei Trek verbreitet. Am Wochenende habe ich einen im Bikepark getroffen dessen beide Kettenstreben am Session komplett durchgebrochen waren. Ist ihm scheinbar ein Jahr vorher schonmal passiert. Das Problem ist wohl auch unter Session Fahrern bekannt.

Beim Scratch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass einfach die Asymetrie nicht gut konstruiert ist und Lasten einseitig abgetragen werden.


----------



## 2Pat (13. September 2011)

weiß jemand welche Federhärte in der Fox Van RC2 im Scratch 9 2011 Rahmengröße L verbaut ist?


----------



## Deleted 174494 (13. September 2011)

Ich kann jedem hier nur empfehlen sich schnell von seinem Scratch zu trennen, so lange es noch heil ist. Die Kettenstrebe ist ja wohl nicht die einzige Schwachstelle.
Schade nur, dass das Bike so geil ausschaut und sich eigentlich auch richtig gut fährt...
Ich bin dabei meins in Einzelteilen loszuwerden, der Rahmen ist schon weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (13. September 2011)

t_sparrow schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe ist ja wohl nicht die einzige Schwachstelle.



Die da waeren?


----------



## Deleted 174494 (13. September 2011)

Wandstärken an Problemstellen.

Ich hab einfach zuviele geschrottete Session und Scratch gesehen, mir ist die Lust vergangen, will dir deinen Spaß damit aber nicht madig machen.


----------



## Nill (14. September 2011)

Für mich gilt nur  in 2 Jahren bekomme ich das aktuelle Model für lau  ......... Finde de Schwachstelle an der Hinterbaustrebe nicht gut, wir aber nich der erste und letzte Hersteller mit diesem Problem sein. 

Und fahren, da sind wir uns einig: macht nen heidenspaß mit dem Teil  ....... Also raus mit euch solange noch kein Frost und Schnee liegt


----------



## Bashorbadger (14. September 2011)

mein 7ner ist einfach ne bikepark maschine vor dem herren.. selten sowas geiles gefahrn! und falls was kaputt geht, kommt halt was neues


----------



## Deleted 100301 (14. September 2011)

Muss ich euch recht geben, geht wie Pommes. Habe mir trotz der Bedenken auch erst eins aufgebaut. Bisher hat sichs gelohn


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. September 2011)

Das Dingen ist der Hammer! Und hier liest man doch meist nur von Negativerfahrungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (14. September 2011)

Mir ist die Kettenstrebe relativ schnuppe, dann gibt es eben auf Garantie eine Neue.
Bei mir halten die Bikes eh nicht länger als 3 Jahre.
Ich war Ende August 5 Tage mit 12000Hm auf Tour, davon 5300Hm tragen und schieben mit 16Kg Bikegewicht, aber bergab ist das Scratch mit der Totem einfach eine Macht und in den technischen Trails so leicht und wendig, ich möchte kein anderes Bike fahren.


----------



## efxx (15. September 2011)

Hallo! Kann mir jemand verraten welche Schalthebel beim 2011er Scratch 8 verbaut sind? Die gibts ja anscheinend in verschiedenen Ausführungen die X7er..
Muss wissen was ich bestellen muss und bike is noch nicht da!
Danke!!!

Gruss


----------



## Marki72 (18. September 2011)

efxx schrieb:


> Hallo! Kann mir jemand verraten welche Schalthebel beim 2011er Scratch 8 verbaut sind? Die gibts ja anscheinend in verschiedenen Ausführungen die X7er..
> Muss wissen was ich bestellen muss und bike is noch nicht da!
> Danke!!!
> 
> Gruss



Hallo!
Bei meinem 8er sind slx shifter dran!

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## Marki72 (18. September 2011)

Hallo Scratch Fahrer!

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines 2011er Scratch Air 8! Bin total begeistert von den super Allround Eigenschaften. Jedoch bin ich jetzt des öfteren in Leogang und am Samerberger Bikepark gewesend und da hab ich mir gedacht die 160mm Fox Float spricht nicht so wirklich gut an. Jetzt hab ich schon einige mit andere Gabeln gesehen. Zum Beispiel mit ner Totem Soloair, Fox 180er Float und Talas, Lyrik DH Solo Air. Hab auch gesehen, daß der Wildhaber bei seinem Team Bike auch eine Lyrik fährt. Ich will mir halt gewichtsmäßig nicht die Toureneigenschaften versauen. Ich bin ca. 50:50 Bikepark und Touren unterwegs.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## bansaiman (18. September 2011)

Pack ne Lyrik Solo Air DH rein oder, wenn die sich dieses Jahr gut verbessern die SR Durolux mit 180mm und Absenkung auf 140mm.
Die sprechen super an, sind steifer als die Lyrik bei gleichem Gewicht (180mm natürlich was mehr als die 160er). Kommt eben nur darauf an, ob die dieses Jahr die Dämpfung leistungsfähiger für DH bekommen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. September 2011)

Hallo Markus,

ich hab bei meinem Scratch Air 9 eine VAN mit 180mm verbaut und alles ist bestens! Ich würd keine Luftgabel einschrauben, der Performance wegen. Ich hab im Scratch aber auch keinen vergleich zu der 160er Talas oder sowas.
Ich fahr mit meinem Rad auch schonmal 50 km Touren mit steilen Anstiegen und über 1000hm und es geht super! Es klettert fast besser als mein Liteville und das klettert schon gut, verglichen mit allen anderen Rädern die ich bisher besaß.

Fazit: Schraub was langes vorn rein!


----------



## Marki72 (18. September 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Pack ne Lyrik Solo Air DH rein oder, wenn die sich dieses Jahr gut verbessern die SR Durolux mit 180mm und Absenkung auf 140mm.
> Die sprechen super an, sind steifer als die Lyrik bei gleichem Gewicht (180mm natürlich was mehr als die 160er). Kommt eben nur darauf an, ob die dieses Jahr die Dämpfung leistungsfähiger für DH bekommen



Hi Bansaiman!

Und was hältst Du von der Totem DH?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (18. September 2011)

Meine Empfehlung ist immer noch die 180er von Fox. Rein von der Geo her müssen es eh 180mm sein, egal welcher Hersteller. Die Talas hat halt ne absenkung (auf touren schon mal gut) und ist auch relativ leicht. Würde meine nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## efxx (19. September 2011)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei meinem 8er sind slx shifter dran!
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Yo aber beim 2010er dann oder?

Bei mir wirds ja das 11er, die X7 Trigger gibts mit shwarzem oder silbernen Damenshifter..


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. September 2011)

Hallo Marki72

Ich fahre in meinem 2010er eine Totem Coil RC2DH und bin auch schon damit über 2500Hm am Tag bergauf gefahren/getragen.
Ich komme alles damit hoch, vermisse keine Absenkung und bergab bin ich der König, die Gabel bügelt alles galtt, was sich so in den Weg stellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde (19. September 2011)

efxx schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds ja das 11er, die X7 Trigger gibts mit shwarzem oder silbernen Damenshifter..



An meinem 8er Coil sind X7 mit schwarzen Shiftern.


----------



## staubreifen (20. September 2011)

Hey ich hab auch ma die übliche frage 
72kg Fox van vorne/hinten was sollte ich denn da am besten für federn nehmen mir kommt das fahrwerk ein "bisschen" hart vor 
ach ja kann ich die federn auch von anderen marken nehmen weil fox ja arg teuer ist 
und meine 2 frage: ich hab immer extreme probleme die reifen wieder drauf zuziehen und dann zu richten, ist das bei euch auch so?? 
ansonsten hammer teil 





SR


----------



## Marki72 (20. September 2011)

efxx schrieb:


> Yo aber beim 2010er dann oder?
> 
> Bei mir wirds ja das 11er, die X7 Trigger gibts mit shwarzem oder silbernen Damenshifter..



Nö, meins ist ein 2011er Air 8 und hat slx Trigger und hinten ein SLX Schaltwerk.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (20. September 2011)

staubreifen schrieb:


> Hey ich hab auch ma die übliche frage
> 72kg Fox van vorne/hinten was sollte ich denn da am besten für federn nehmen mir kommt das fahrwerk ein "bisschen" hart vor
> ach ja kann ich die federn auch von anderen marken nehmen weil fox ja arg teuer ist
> und meine 2 frage: ich hab immer extreme probleme die reifen wieder drauf zuziehen und dann zu richten, ist das bei euch auch so??
> ansonsten hammer teil



Hab ich so gelöst: Fox ausbauen, verkaufen, was anderes kaufen, glücklich sein.

Aber im ernst, normal sind die empfohlenen Fahrergewichte zu den Federn angegeben. Wieviel SAG hast du denn?
Ein hartes Fahrwerk muss nicht an einer harten Feder liegen. Kann auch eine Überdämpfte Druckstufe und/oder Zugstufe sein.

Grüße


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. September 2011)

staubreifen schrieb:


> Hey ich hab auch ma die übliche frage
> 72kg Fox van vorne/hinten was sollte ich denn da am besten für federn nehmen mir kommt das fahrwerk ein "bisschen" hart vor
> ach ja kann ich die federn auch von anderen marken nehmen weil fox ja arg teuer ist
> und meine 2 frage: ich hab immer extreme probleme die reifen wieder drauf zuziehen und dann zu richten, ist das bei euch auch so??
> ansonsten hammer teil



Hi,

Dämpfer kann ich Dir nicht sagen aber Gabel ist bei mir (80kg ohne Klamotten) die blaue für normale Trails usw. (ist etwas weich aber find ich ok) und Park die grüne.


----------



## staubreifen (20. September 2011)

na ok das mit ausbauen und verkaufen find ich jetzt ma garnicht so dumm 
wieviel würde ich denn bekommen (doofe frage nur geschätzt) ich würde dann was mit luft nehmen 
Thanks SR


----------



## Deleted 100301 (20. September 2011)

Habe für die Fox Float R 160 600 Euro und für den RP2 250 Euro bekommen.
Federgabel habe ich 50 Euro draufgelegt und ne unvergleichbar bessere Lyrik RC2DH bekommen. Dämpfer hab ich gegen Vivid Air getauscht. Auch kein Vergleich!

Grüße


----------



## woodmonkey (20. September 2011)

Hi,

fahre das selbe wie Schulte69. Touren die Blaue und Park/Downhill die Gruene. Wiege ungefaehr 76kg. Ich finde diese Kombi ganz passend zu fahren. Auf Touren schluckfreudiger, da du es da eher ruhig angehst und im Park dann ein wenig straffer. Hinten fahre ich immer die 450er Feder und glaube 175 psi im PB. Propedal muesste ungefaehr bei der Haelfte sein.

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nichts negatives gegen die Van sagen. Wuerde mir zwar manchmal ne RC wuenschen um noch ein wenig Feintuning zu machen, aber passt schon.


----------



## Mr.Nox (22. September 2011)

Moin moin,
ich bin nach neuem LRS, Lenker, Vorbau, sattel/Stütze an den Kurbeln angekommen. Mir schwebt da ne XT-Kurbel (2KB+Bash) in den Sinn. Am liebsten in Schwarz. Am meisten bin ich in Hamburg in den Wäldern unterwegs und 2-3 mal im Jahr im Bikepark. Hält die Kurbel das aus, ich finde als Einsatzzweck nur "All-Mountain". Ich würde mein Stil jetzt nicht als "elegant" bezeichnen mit meinen 75Kilo Kampfausrüstung. Das Größte was ich gesprungen bin ist das Roadgap in Wberg. Verkraftet die das alles so ohne weiteres oder sollte ich doch lieber zur "Atlas FR" oder "Saint" greifen.
Vielen Dank fürs lesen und antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (23. September 2011)

Die XT ist top. Wiege 90 Kilo, fahre meist DH mit dem Rad und Springe ganz gerne. Bin in meinen letzten drei Bikes immer ne XT gefahren und hatte noch nie Probleme. Im Gegensatz zu RaceFace (kleines Kettenblatt rausgerissen/Pedalgewinde ausgerissen/Innenlagerspiel) und Truvativ (Pedalgewinde ausgerissen/Spiel an der Vielzahnaufnahme)
Leider ist die XT mit Bash und DualKettenführung nicht ganz einfach zu montieren. Ich musste an meiner Führung die Hälfte an Material abtragen, damit es nicht mehr geschliffen hat. Jetzt läufts aber einwandfrei und die Kettenführung extrem leicht geworden.


----------



## Nill (23. September 2011)

Kann auch nur gutes von der XT berichten. Fahr Sie an meinem DH bike, und Dirt hatte noch nie.Probleme. 

Ps: Verkäufe grade mein Scratch (vllt. , ich wache jeden Morgen auf und Zweifel dran. Aber im jetzigen Aufbau ist es mir.noch zu nahe am DHer ) ...... Oder jemand täuscht ne Fox Van R gegen Lyrik Rc2 DH (mit ausgleichszahlung meinerseits) oder DHX 4 Coil gegen anderen potenten Luftdämpfer


----------



## jan84 (23. September 2011)

Den orginalen RP2 aus dem Scratch hätte ich noch über. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nill (23. September 2011)

Den hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen für meine hometrails reit der aber grobe Gelände ist nicht sein ding .


----------



## jan84 (23. September 2011)

Dann empfehle ich den Evolver ISX6, der ist ne ziemliche Offenbarung gewesen gegenüber dem Fox. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 100301 (23. September 2011)

Oder den Vivid Air. Auf meinem saßen jetzt schon ein paar die Stahlfederdämpfer gewohnt sind und waren scheinbar ziemlich beeindruckt. Evtl. waren die Erwartungen aber auch einfach gering 
Bin auch einige Stahlfederdämpfer gefahren. Muss sagen das mir nur wenige besser gefallen haben wie der Vivid Air. Das waren Bos Stoy und Vivid Coil.

Ich denke im normalfall holen die Leute auch nichtmal die Hälfte der möglichen Performance aus ihren Dämpfern oder Gabeln raus. Da nützt dann das beste Material nix. Es hat zwar das Potential, funktioniert aber auch nicht von alleine.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (23. September 2011)

@ Andreas U&D
Mit welchen Tunnig fährst Du den Vivid Air im Scratch? Hast Du ein Tip, wo man ihn günstig bekommen kann?


----------



## Deleted 100301 (23. September 2011)

MM. Nein leider nicht. Hier im Bikemarkt evtl. Sonst halt mal die ganzen Onlineshops abklappern. Vielleicht gibts die 2011er Modelle mittlerweile günstiger.


----------



## McFlury (23. September 2011)

Danke! 419â¬ ist bisher das billigst was ich gefunden habe.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (23. September 2011)

Wenn du nicht aufs Gewicht schaust, den Vorteil der leichten einstellbarkeit von Luft und die Möglichkeit durch aufpumpen den Dämpfer für lange Aufstiege tauglich zu machen, würde ich einfach den Vivid Coil kaufen. Billiger und mit der richtigen Feder schon nochmal ne andere Performance.


----------



## McFlury (23. September 2011)

Stimmt schon. Ich fahr das Rad aber schon richtig viel berauf. Ich möchte aber eigentlich nicht über 14,5 kg kommen.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (23. September 2011)

Als Alternative zum Vivid kommt ja noch der von Cane Creek in Frage. Steht aber noch aus ob der dem Vivid das Wasser reichen kann. Was der Monarch Plus in High Volume kann weiß ich nicht, könnte aber auch noch ein Konkurrent zum Evolver sein.


----------



## McFlury (23. September 2011)

An den Monarch Plus habe ich auch gedacht. Hab mal Rene Wildhaber drauf angesprochen, er hat mir den Vivid Air empfohlen.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (24. September 2011)

Bin heute den Evolver ISX6 gefahren. Vivid is um längen besser.

Edit: Also um das noch zu konkretisieren, es hat nicht geklappt ihn sensibel einzustellen ohne das er durch den Federweg rauscht. LSC war so gut wie wirkungslos. Er konnte das Hinterrad gerade bei schnellen Stößen (Wurzelteppiche, Bremswellen,...) nicht ruhig halten. Man hat deutlich weniger Feedback wenn er halbwegs sensibel arbeiten soll. Das Radl lässt sich nicht sehr aktiv fahren und pushen. Die LSC kann hier auch nicht weiterhelfen. Das Hinterrad war dadurch schwer einzuschätzen und ich hatte weniger halt in Kurven.
Schon viel Gutes über den IXS gehört, evtl. war die Zeit auch zu kurz um ihn richtig auf mich abzustimmen.


----------



## fuzzball (25. September 2011)

es ist doch immer wieder interesant wie manche ihren Kauf eines Rades bzw. eines Bauteil rechtfertigen


----------



## q_FTS_p (25. September 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Ich denke im normalfall holen die Leute auch nichtmal die Hälfte der möglichen Performance aus ihren Dämpfern oder Gabeln raus. Da nützt dann das beste Material nix. Es hat zwar das Potential, funktioniert aber auch nicht von alleine.
> 
> Grüße


 
Absolut richtig. Allerdings muss man noch dazu sagen, dass es für den Laien (auch wenn er theoretisch weiß wie man den Dämpfer/die Gabel einstellt) nicht möglich ist die max. Performance rauszuholen, weil das eigentlich nur ein Tuner kann, der dein Rad kennt, deinen Einsatzbereich, Gewicht usw. Der kann dir dann näm. das richtige Öl, die richtigen Shims und was-weiß-ich-was empfehlen bzw. einbauen. Außerdem ist es wichtig, dass Gabel + Dämpfer zueinander gut abgestimmt sind.
Das Drehen an den hübschen bunten Rädchen ist halt noch nicht alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (25. September 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> es ist doch immer wieder interesant wie manche ihren Kauf eines Rades bzw. eines Bauteil rechtfertigen



Du meinst ich versuche meine kognitive Dissonanz nach dem Kauf meines Vivids aufzulösen?
Selber schonmal auf nem Vivid Air gesessen? Da brauch ich glaub nix auflösen.

@q FTS p: Ja das stimmt. Aber mit ner anständigen Versuchsreihe der oberflächlich einzustellenden Parameter (Federkonstante, Dämpfungseinstellungen) lässt sich in den meisten Fällen schon ein ganz gutes Ergebnis erzielen das für den Laien reicht. Wenn man mehr Performance braucht, wird man sich in der Regel auch damit genauer beschäftigen.

Edit: Zum Vergleich Vivid Coil vs. Vivid Air: http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32


----------



## fuzzball (25. September 2011)

ja und hab ihn sogar seit 2 Wochen im Scratch verbaut und im Einsatz. Ist i.O. aber nicht so überragend, wie er hier teilweise dargestellt wird. Bergab super, wenn er entsprechend eingestellt ist - dann fährt sich das Bike ganz schlimm bergauf, Stichwort Gummikuh. Nächste Woche kommt noch ein BOS V, dann schau mer mal welcher bleibt. Der beste Kompromiss war bisher ein mod. RP23, der den urspünglich verbauten RP2 ersetzt hat.


----------



## McFlury (25. September 2011)

Hey Fuzzball,

lass uns mal eine Runde zusammen fahren. Ich würde mir das gerne mal "Live" ansehen. Von der Verwandlung in eine Gummikuh wurde ich auch schon gewarnt


----------



## Deleted 100301 (25. September 2011)

Von einem Downhilldämpfer Uphillqualitäten zu erwarten provoziert natürlich Entäuschungen. Ich finde der Hinterbau des Scratches bekommt Bewegungen vom Treten sehr gut in den Griff. Im Wiegetritt natürlich nicht so gut wie im Sitzen.

Was aber den Vivid Air im DH Setup für mich im Scratch beim Uphill untauglich macht, ist einfach die starke Geometrieveränderung durch das wegsacken des Dämpfers. Er hat halt keine Plattform zum Bergauffahren. Ich pumpe ihn daher einfach auf und lass oben wieder die Luft raus. Hier in den Alpen gehts halt entweder länger Hoch oder länger Runter und wechselt sich nicht ständig ab, da geht das ganz gut.

Eine Stärke des Vivids ist auch die konstanz der Funktion bei langen Abfahrten. Wenn man die nicht hat, fällt natürlich auch schon ein Argument für ihn weg.


----------



## jan84 (26. September 2011)

Interessant die Erfahrungen zu Vivid vs. Evolver. Evolver auf RP2 war bei mir ein gigantischer Schritt, im Moment bin ich - auch bei 2000Hm Downhills  - mit dem Evolver ziemlich zufrieden, wobei ich der Sache mit der LS-DS zustimmen kann. 
Vom Versacken des Hinterbaus merke ich nichts, fahre aber auch "nur" knapp über 30% SAG.  
Wiegetritt (bergauf/ebene) geht mim Scratch mMn. nicht brauchbar wenns ums vorankommen und nicht nur um die Entlastung des Rückens geht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 100301 (26. September 2011)

Also ich habe wie gesagt bisher auch nur sehr gutes über den Evolver gehört. Vielleicht war doch die Zeit zu kurz um ihn richtig einzustellen.

Der Vergleich von Vivid zum BOS VipR würde mich auch noch sehr interessieren!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mein Scratch nun ein paar Wochen fahre, überlege ich, wie ich der Gabel einen etwas lebendigeren Hinterbau spendieren kann. Ich hab eine VAN 180 und RP23 verbaut. Der Dämpfer kommt mir (hab das Gefühl seit Beginn) aber etwas leblos vor, auch wenn er gut funktioniert. Ich wollte etwas warten, ob er sich noch einfährt, aber irgendwie tut er das nicht und ich habe das Gefühl, er beschneidet den Hinterbau.

Ich würde nun gern einen potenteren Dämpfer reinschrauben, der sich aber noch gut bergauf treten lässt ohne sehr auffällig zu werden. Nach den letzten anderthalb Seiten scheinen der Vivid Air und Evolver bergab gut zu funktionieren, bergauf aber wegzusacken.
Was ist mit einem Roco? Hat den jemand getestet? Bibts irgendwelche Coildämpfer mit zuschaltbarer Plattform, die auch funktioniert? Ich hab da wenig Erfahrung bisher, deshalb frage ich.

Ich würd mir ja gern selber ein Bild machen, aber mehrere Dämpfer testen ist immer so teuer


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. September 2011)

Ich fahre den Fox Van RC und drehe bergauf die Low Speed Compression zu, da wippt nix und bergab ist er einfach ein Traum.
Die 500Gr Mehrgewicht sind natürlich schon viel, aber er passt einfach zu meiner Totem Coil. Ich fahre/trage oft Touren bis zu 2500Hm und das Bike wiegt so um die 16Kg.


----------



## martinfueloep (27. September 2011)

@ schulte69: ähnliches setup wie bei lipper-zipfel auch bei mir: totem coil an der front, im heck vivid r2c coil (MM).
wippen im uphill ist ein fremdwort, wegsacken ebenso. am großen kettenblatt mag das scratch aber definitiv keinen wiegetritt.

fahre/trage damit alles, von gemütlichen XC-runden mit 40km und 2000hm über alpines FR bis bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (27. September 2011)

@martinfueloep
da hast du recht, daß schaukelt sich so komisch auf, da wird mir fast schlecht dabei


----------



## jan84 (27. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich habe mit dem Evolver keine Wegsack-Probleme. Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass man auch mit dem RP2(3) glücklich werden kann wenn man den vonnem kompetenten Tuner mal richten lässt. Ich vermute da geht für das was das Scratch kann einfach zuwenig Öl durch die Serienmäßige Dämpfungskonfiguration...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. September 2011)

Hey Jungs,

danke für die netten Antworten!
Ich möcht eigentlich gern weg vom RP23, denn ich denke, der ist eigentlich "nur" ein leichter Kompromiss, wie auch Luftgabeln. Ich mag den Charakter von FEDERgabeln und bin noch nie einen Stahlfederdämpfer gefahren, würde das aber gern mal machen. Damit das Rad Touren -und bergauftauglich bleibt, da ich selten im Park bin, muss er den Spagat können.
Was ihr jetzt schreibt, klingt ja schonmal gut und werde ich bei entsprechenden Angeboten mal testen!

Danke und einen schönen Tag noch!


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2011)

Hi, 

nach kurzem Suchen im Thread bin ich nicht fündig geworden, falls es doch schon irgendwo steht, sorry . Ich war zu Blöd mir beim Kettenstrebentausch die Bezeichnungen der Lager aufzuschreiben.  

Hat jemand die Bezeichnungen der Hinterbaulager parat (ich brauch eigentl. nur die aus der Wippe, alle zusammen wären aber wohl für alle am hilfreichsten)?

grüße & danke,
Jan


----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Hey Fuzzball,
> 
> lass uns mal eine Runde zusammen fahren. Ich würde mir das gerne mal "Live" ansehen. Von der Verwandlung in eine Gummikuh wurde ich auch schon gewarnt



gerne, bin zurzeit leider nur sporadisch in FFM - hab vor nicht allzulanger zeit einen Scratch Fahrer an den Hohenmark getroffen, warst du das?


----------



## martinfueloep (28. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach kurzem Suchen im Thread bin ich nicht fündig geworden, falls es doch schon irgendwo steht, sorry . Ich war zu Blöd mir beim Kettenstrebentausch die Bezeichnungen der Lager aufzuschreiben.
> 
> ...


Wippe:
6901 VRS und 
6900 VRS

Kettenstrebe:
6903 VRS/10 (hauptdrehpunkt)
6903 VRS (ABP)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. September 2011)

Danke. Kurze Bildungslücke meinerseits, was hats mit dem VRS auf sich? Mein Tabellenbuch konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. September 2011)

Ich denke er meinte eher : 6900 2RS statt 6900 VRS.
Ich finde da nämlich auch nix bei meinen Lieferanten.

Aber trotzdem auch vielen Dank.


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2011)

Hab in nem englischen Forum auch die VRS gefunden. INA nennt einige Nadellager VRS, die sinds aber nicht. Kann mir auch vorstellen, dass es einfach ne Sonderanfertigung ist, ich meine gesehen zu haben, dass der innere Käfig Axial zu einer Seite "übersteht", spart glaubich ne Unterlegscheibe.


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. September 2011)

Wenn du für das Session suchst, dann kommt diese Bezeichnung:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-bearing-mittleres-schwingenlager-rockerlink-session-88-2009-2011.html
Und das sieht aus wie ein Standardrillenkugellager.


----------



## martinfueloep (28. September 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte eher : 6900 2RS statt 6900 VRS.
> Ich finde da nämlich auch nix bei meinen Lieferanten.
> 
> Aber trotzdem auch vielen Dank.



die bezeichnung auf den original-lagern (hersteller JNK) lautet VRS.
beim lagertausch habe ich sie aber gegen "2RS" lager getauscht.


----------



## timtrail (28. September 2011)

Die Lager sind alles Lager mit mehr Kugeln und ohne Käfig d.h. für oszillierende Bewegungen optimiert. Mit "normalen" Lagern wird man hier sehr schnell Probleme mit der Lebensdauer bekommen. Unendlich oft tauschen kann man die Lager aber sicherlich auch nicht, da die Schalen ziemlich schnell ausleiern... Günstige Alternativen gibt es z.B. von Endurobearings (MAX Type) eben diese jene haben auch die Lager mit dem überstehenden Innenring im Programm.

edit:

Siehe:
http://www.endurobearings.com/bicycle/enduro_bearings.html

Unter anderem zu kaufen bei:
http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=155&Name=Bearings+%28Full+Complement%2C+MAX+TYPE%29

MFG


----------



## martinfueloep (28. September 2011)

timtrail schrieb:


> ...Mit "normalen" Lagern wird man hier sehr schnell Probleme mit der Lebensdauer bekommen. ...



kürzer als 3 monate? länger haben die originallager bei mir nämlich nicht gehalten.


----------



## McFlury (28. September 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> gerne, bin zurzeit leider nur sporadisch in FFM - hab vor nicht allzulanger zeit einen Scratch Fahrer an den Hohenmark getroffen, warst du das?



Nein, ich glaube wir habe uns aber mal auf dem Altkönig gesehen. Sag aber einfach mal bescheid wenn Du hier bist. Ich bin zeitlich recht flexibel.


----------



## timtrail (28. September 2011)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> kürzer als 3 monate? länger haben die originallager bei mir nämlich nicht gehalten.



Ja, bitter aber wahr!


----------



## t0obi (29. September 2011)

Hi 
Mal ne Frage passt die shimano saint oder die Race Face Diabolus 
ans Scratch ?
mfghttp://www.california-cycle.de/de/R...1e3=87b22bc830e430f02ee3667ef8deadc7?refID=32*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lainserver3000 (29. September 2011)

Hi ,

Ich habe ne Frage zu der Sram X0 Schaltung/Trigger in BLAU wo bekommt man die her?
Finde absolut nix im Netz wo die angeboten oder verkauft werden 

mfg

PS am Scratch 9 von 2010 ist die dran.
http://www.frosthelm.de/frosthelm/content/e2357/e5349/e5351/IMG_6640.JPG


----------



## Bulldozer (29. September 2011)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Ich habe ne Frage zu der Sram X0 Schaltung/Trigger in BLAU wo bekommt man die her?
> Finde absolut nix im Netz wo die angeboten oder verkauft werden
> ...



Das sind Trek-customized eloxierte Komponenten, entsprechend so nirgends erhältlich. Dasselbe gilt für die Lenkergriffe, da kann man, wenn man wieder dieselben will, jedoch welche in rot bestellen und die Klemmringe von den alten nehmen.


----------



## Marki72 (30. September 2011)

Hallo Scratch Fans!

Ich bin so frei und stell auch mal meine Kiste vor!


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Oktober 2011)

Und ich meins in Action. Leider kann ich das im Forum nicht Hochladen, weils zu Groß ist und ich keine Ahnung hab, wie ich das kleiner bekomme.
http://www.megapix.com/?p=IJ9CZTQ0


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,

hab auch noch ein Scratch in Bewegung anzubieten. Vielleicht gefällts ja?!


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gutes zweites Bild, gefällt.


----------



## Marki72 (4. Oktober 2011)

Cool!! Das zweite Bild ist geil!
Irgendwie haut sich jeder zweite ne 180er Gabel rein


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Oktober 2011)

> Irgendwie haut sich jeder zweite ne 180er Gabel rein


Klar, passt ja auch zum Bike.


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Oktober 2011)

Meins auch mal in Aktion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (5. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön, wenn dieser Tread endlich praxisorientierter wird und nicht nur über die Wehwehchen unserer Geschoße geschrieben wird.
Sehr coole Fotos - weiter so!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Oktober 2011)

urks schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wenn dieser Tread endlich praxisorientierter wird und nicht nur über die Wehwehchen unserer Geschoße geschrieben wird.
> Sehr coole Fotos - weiter so!!!



 Recht hast Du!

Und da hier die letztens Tage noch die Sonne schien und es gutes Licht gab:


----------



## martinfueloep (5. Oktober 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Recht hast Du!
> 
> Und da hier die letztens Tage noch die Sonne schien und es gutes Licht gab:



lass mich raten: dein zweites großes hobby ist eishockey?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Oktober 2011)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> lass mich raten: dein zweites großes hobby ist eishockey?



Najaaaaa, sagen wir mal so: Ich hab bis mich die letzte Verletzung ausgebremst hat Inline-Skaterhockey gespielt. Das ist so wie Eishockey, nur mit Inlineskates und ohne Eis 
Aber die Tschechen spielen mit das schickste Hockey, demnach auch das Trikot.

Aber gut beobachtet!


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch nochmal:


----------



## woodmonkey (5. Oktober 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/992148


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Oktober 2011)

Coole Fotos. Ich hab nochmal eins rausgekramt vom Anfang der Saison.
Ist in dem Ordner, weil es sont keiner beachtet 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/992182


----------



## jan84 (5. Oktober 2011)

Auch noch was aussm Sommer:













grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Auch noch was aussm Sommer:



Wie man am Wetter unschwer erkennt  Aber schönes Bild


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Oktober 2011)

Mit Balancieren habe ich auch noch eines:


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Oktober 2011)

schöne Bilder von Euch! Mehr davon!

PS: Scheiss Wetter!


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Oktober 2011)

Wieso, im Süden ist es noch schön und hat 20 Grad.
Wo ist denn scheiss Wetter?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Oktober 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wieso, im Süden ist es noch schön und hat 20 Grad.
> Wo ist denn scheiss Wetter?



Ach..., hör doch auf! In Wuppertal (NRW) ging heut mittag die Welt unter...



Mal was anderes: Ich möcht spiele mit dem Gedanken einen Vivd Coil R2C einzuschrauben. Welchen Tune nehme ich da am besten? Hat irgendwer Erfahrung oder spricht grundsätzlich was gegen den RS Dämpfer im Scratch?


----------



## Deleted 100301 (7. Oktober 2011)

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2009/08/trek-scratch-2010.html hier der Hinterbau vom Scratch. Hab ein Vivid Air in M. Passt, mit leichter Tendenz zu H. Kann man jetzt natürlich aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Federkennlinie schwer ein Vergleich herstellen. Da Luft aber eher progressiv ist und ich hier schon fast ein H empfehlen würde, könnte bei einer lineareren Kennlinie H noch eher passen.
Sind aber nur Vermutungen. Evtl. fährt den Dämpfer ja schon jemand im Scratch.

Edit meint: Sofern die beiden natürlich ähnlich beshimmt sind.

Grüße


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Oktober 2011)

Hey Andreas,

danke! Damit kann man ja schonmal was anfangen! Dann geh ich mal mit den Diagrammen zum Tuner um die Ecke, das hilft dem ja schon weiter, denke ich!


----------



## martinfueloep (7. Oktober 2011)

@ schulte69: ich fahr in meinem scratch den vivid coil R2C in M. Komme damit ganz gut zurecht, hab keine durchschläge zu verzeichnen und kann ihn mit den verfügbaren einstellmöglichkeiten vom schluckmonster bis hin zum push-springinkerl abstimmen.

meiner meinung nach passt er perfekt ins scratch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Martin,

das ist doch mal eine gute Aussage! Klingt gut!

Mit M meinst Du das Mid Tune, nehme ich an?!


Hattest Du vorher den DHX verbaut oder auch den RP23?


----------



## martinfueloep (7. Oktober 2011)

@schulte69: ja, ich meinte mid tune.

ich hab mein scratch nur als rahmen ohne dämpfer gekauft, somit hatte ich vorher gar nix drin


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2011)

@Martin:

ok, danke! Ich werd mal die Fühler nach einem Vivid weiter ausstrecken.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## timtrail (11. Oktober 2011)

Hatte nun eigentlich schon jemand den zweiten Bruch an der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## jan84 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte noch . Hoffe aber darauf, dass die Info, dass es sich nur um eine fehlerhafte Charge handelte, dann wirklich zutrifft. 

*edit*: Brauch jemand nen RP2 aus dem Scratch? Kommt mit neuen Gleitlagern, falls hier keiner Interesse hat geht er nächste Woche in die Bucht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## staubreifen (12. Oktober 2011)

@jan
wie viel? nicht das ich gerade unbedingt einen suche aber wen er nicht zu viel kostet...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey Staubreifen,
 willst Du dann deinen DHX abtreten oder legste den RP auf Halde?

Ich würd nämlich gern mal Stahl hinten einspannen


----------



## Nill (13. Oktober 2011)

Nen DHX 4 hab ich hier noch liegen  + 2Federn 500 und 450 .


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. Oktober 2011)

Schaut mal in den Schnäppchenjägerthread. Jetzt gibts den Vivid Air für 349 Euro!

Zwar nich in Tune M, würde aber ohnehin etwas zu H tendieren.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubreifen (13. Oktober 2011)

@schulte 
ich hätte in nur auf halde gelegt


----------



## jan84 (14. Oktober 2011)

Fährt einer von euch einfach? Falls ja, was für ein Kettenblatt, also wieviele Zähne und welche Kurbel?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## staubreifen (15. Oktober 2011)

ja, ist beim coil serie und das ist die race face Ride mit 36VO und 34-11HI und ich bin sehr zufrieden bin damit auch in Rockys ziemliche steigungen hoch gekommen (dort wäre aber 2fach trotzdem besser)


----------



## jan84 (15. Oktober 2011)

Tendiere momenten zu nem 36er Blatt und dazu dass kleine Kettenblatt aber noch an der Kurbel zu lassen. Ermöglicht zumindest noch problemlos Touren in den Alpen durch Umhängen der kette (auf dem kleinen dann ohne KeFü). In den Mittelgebirgen komm ich mit dem 36er vorne wahrscheinlich die meiste zeit klar, auch wenns manchmal wehtut. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## staubreifen (15. Oktober 2011)

das würde passen denke ich, aber mit einem 36 sollte Mann schon ordentlich "Körner" haben.
 du meinst das du das kleinere dann mit hand auflegen würdest


----------



## jan84 (15. Oktober 2011)

Genau. Körner sind schon ein paar da, ich hab im zweifel aber auch kein Problem zu schieben, sobald das nötig wird sind die Mitfahrer dann auch nichtmehr viel schneller . Außerdem kommt zeitnah sowieso noch ein "leichtes Tourenfully", dann kann wahrscheinlich auch die 11-28er Kassette wieder aufs Scratch. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich habe momentan an meinem Trek Scratch (Modell 2011) eine Fox 36 Van Fit RC 2 und wollte mir eine lila Feder dafür kaufen. Lohnt sich das oder würdet ihr direkt eine andere Federgabel empfehlen?


----------



## jan84 (17. Oktober 2011)

Federgabel ordentlich abstimmen bringt meistens mehr als ein Neukauf. 
=> Kauf die passende Feder .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke dir schonmal.

Habe das Bike eben recht neu und noch nicht wirklich abgestimmt, dann wird es eine neue Feder. Was kann man da beim Dämpfer machen, habe ca. 65 Kg fahrbereit.

Gruss


----------



## Nill (18. Oktober 2011)

Ach, und einfahren nicht vergessen 

Dampfer vermutlich dann auch Stahl ? Ergo: Feder Wechsel.

Viel Spaß beim ein reiten !


----------



## staubreifen (18. Oktober 2011)

wo kaufst du denn die feder und was soll die kosten. (was hast du jetzt für eine drin (für welches gewicht ist die geeignet)) (brauch eine weichere).
ach ja richtig einfahren bringt auch noch ein ziemliches stück


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (18. Oktober 2011)

Inwiefern es eingefahren ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es gebraucht hier im Bikemarkt gekauft habe. Die Feder werde ich wahrscheinlich bei Jehle-Bikes kaufen, kostet 50â¬ dort. Momentan wird die Standardfeder verbaut sein (68-?) Kg, die andere wÃ¤re 54-68 Kg.
Und der DÃ¤mpfer ist der Fox DHX RC4. Aber da habe ich jetzt nicht wirklich was zu den Federn gefunden, bzw. welche dort fÃ¼r ca. 65 Kg (eher weniger) geeignet wÃ¤re.


----------



## Bulldozer (18. Oktober 2011)

iLoveNOIS3 schrieb:


> Danke dir schonmal.
> 
> Habe das Bike eben recht neu und noch nicht wirklich abgestimmt, dann wird es eine neue Feder. Was kann man da beim Dämpfer machen, habe ca. 65 Kg fahrbereit.
> 
> Gruss



Ich fahre das 9er Coil vom 2010, hab auf der 36er (160) Lila, am RC4 die 350er Feder. Bin mit Ausrüstung max. 62kg, Fahrstil hart aber herzlich. Fahrwerk ist auf Progressiv eingestellt. Mit 65kg liegst du genau auf der Kippe der Richtangaben von Trek. Ab 140lb=64kg empfehlen sie nämlich an der 36er Blau und am RC4 die 400er. 

Als Anhaltspunkt kann ich dir meine Einstellwerte bekanntgeben:
Gabel: R=10 CO, LSC=12 CO, HSC=8 CO, Preload=10 CO
Dämfper: R=12 CO, LSC=13 CO, HSC=11 CO, Boost=150 PSI, Boost Prog.=2.5 TO

CO: Clicks Out
TO: Turns Out


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (18. Oktober 2011)

Super, dann stelle ich das mal so ein und schaue, ob ich es danach immernoch weicher haben will. Habe halt nur momentan das Gefühl, dass es sich nicht wirklich wie 180mm anfühlt, eher nach weniger.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (19. Oktober 2011)

wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass die empfehlungen von Trek eher immer ein bisschen auf der strafferen seite sind!


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann bestelle ich wohl noch die zwei Federn, hier sollte die 350 x 3.25 passen?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Fox-Daempferfedern-35mm-Innendurchmesser::3773.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (19. Oktober 2011)

Hei di Ho Jungs,

mal wieder nen Bild vom meinem Scratch.

Nachdem ich überlegt hatte mein Scratch aufgrund des Gewichtes zu verkaufen.
Habe ich jetzt noch mal in eine "neue" Gabel investiert. Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich = Bergab will ich kein AM.....hihi 





Müsste jetzt ca. 14,4 kg wiegen. Überlege schon die ganze Zeit auf 1 Fach umzurüsten !! Dann kommen wir in Richtung 13 vor dem Komma.

Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt !!
Hat jemand nen Bild mit 1 Fach vorne ?

Gruß Nill


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Bike, bei 14,6Kg war ich auch schon mal, jetzt bin ich bei 16kg angekommen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Oktober 2011)

Schick Nils!

Solo Air?

PS: Hoffe nicht, Du denkst ich hätte Dir Ausreden geschrieben! Ist leider wirklich so...


----------



## Nill (19. Oktober 2011)

@ lipper-zipfel: den aufbau hab ich hier auch noch "rumliegen". Da ich aber noch ein DHer mein eigen nenne. Muss das Scratch leichter werden. Ansonsten bräuchte ich kein DHer 
Und nen AM würde wieder brechen.

@schulte69: jepp, ne SoloAir MC DH die wiegt "nur" 2,04 kg war echt Positiv überrascht. Mal sehen wie sie sich auf dem Trail macht. Und wegen dem Dämpfer kein Ding. Noch fahr ich ihn ab und zu mal. 

Was mir nur sorgen gemacht hat war dieses hier: nem Kumpel am WE in Braunlage passiert


----------



## timtrail (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Kurbel schaut komisch aus ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Oktober 2011)

Ok Nils, dann bin ich beruhigt 

Ist der Kurbelarm von der Achse gerutscht? Ich hab am Montag in Willingen drei Kettenblattschrauben verloren..., das war auch mal was neues, als das Kettenblatt so komisch walkte im Wiegetritt...

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## jan84 (20. Oktober 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Hei di Ho Jungs,
> [...]
> Müsste jetzt ca. 14,4 kg wiegen. Überlege schon die ganze Zeit auf 1 Fach umzurüsten !! Dann kommen wir in Richtung 13 vor dem Komma.
> 
> ...



Auf den ersten Blick scheint bei Vorbau, Pedalen und Sattel "einiges" zu gehen. 

Ich baue auch gerade auf einfach um, Bild kann ich wahrscheinlich nächste Woche liefern. Mit Tourenbereifung (7-800g Reifen) dürftes dann auch sehr weit unten in den 14,xx kg landen (mit Totem und Evoliver ISX6, jew. Luft).

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nill (20. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick scheint bei Vorbau, Pedalen und Sattel "einiges" zu gehen.
> (...)


 
Mit diesem Gedanken schlage ich mich schon seit geraumer Zeit. 

ABER:

Pedale = Verschleiß (obwohl natürlich alles Verscheiß ist, OBWOHL bei der Kette habe ich auch ne 990 von Sram .....mmm.. wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu sparsam dafür. ) Aktuelles gewicht ca. 360 g das Paar.

Vorbau = der passt so gut zu der Thomson Sattelstütze und hat nur 30 euro gekosten. Aber Recht haste  Hatte vorher den Split Second Racing, das Ding passte dann aber Optisch wiklich nicht !

Sattel = hier finde ICH sollte man nicht auf lasten des Komfort sparen.(natürlich findet der ein oder andere nen harten Sattel bequemer ) 

ABER WER NOCH POTENTIAL SIEHT BITTE ANSPRECHEN 
ich bin langsam betriebsblind 


ABer ich bin gespannt auf dein Bild !!
Gruß Nill


----------



## Nill (20. Oktober 2011)

PS: kleine Korrektur: wie oben zu sehen = 14,10 kg war heute mal im Radladen wiegen  Jetzt nur noch ein bisschen Putzen und dann sollte die 13 vor dem Komma stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (20. Oktober 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> ABER WER NOCH POTENTIAL SIEHT BITTE ANSPRECHEN
> ich bin langsam betriebsblind


z.B.
Lenker
Vorbau 
Griffe
Bremsen
Bremsscheiben
Gabel 
Kassette 
Kettenblätter
Kettenführung
LRS
Sattelklemme
Schrauben

mein Scratch hat heute auf einen Schlag über 500gr verloren 
Testdämpfer: RS Vivid Air ging zurück und mein neuer LRS mit 1624,81gr ist heute endlich eingetroffen.

Mit neuer Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker müsste die 12 vor dem Komma stehen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Oktober 2011)

Und dann haste nen langhubiges CC Rad?


----------



## fuzzball (20. Oktober 2011)

wieso wegen dem LRS, seit wann sind Flow Felgen nur am CC Bike fahrbar 

Nächstes Beispiel Bremsanlage, die Avids (Hebel und Zange) sind i.O. nur die Bremsscheiben und die Adapter sind bockschwer; dann lieber Magura Storm SL Scheiben und Trickstuff Adapter - kann man ja kostenneutral tauschen, wenn die verbauten verschlissen sind.

Nächstes Beispiel LRS, Crossmax SX 1809,34gr ggü. z.B.  LRS mit ZTR Flow Felgen, DT 240 Naben, Alu Nippel und CX Ray Speichen mit 1624,81gr.

Im Detail kann man noch einiges an Gewicht sparen ohne das Einsatzgebiet einzuschränken, es muss nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob es ihm das wert ist.


----------



## Nill (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube er meinet das gesamt Paket.
Du hast ja hier nicht nur die Felgen angesprochen 



fuzzball schrieb:


> z.B.
> Lenker
> Vorbau
> Griffe
> ...





fuzzball schrieb:


> Lenker
> Vorbau
> Griffe


 ---> Lenker/ Vorbau sieh mein Kommentar oben. Und die Griffe sind immer Gewichts optimiert. Da ich diese sowieso alle 2 Monate tauschen muss. Aufgrund des hohen Verschleißes. Hab so gut wie alle Marken durch. Das einzige was dagegen hilft ist weniger zu fahren 



fuzzball schrieb:


> Gabel


 --->leichter als mein Lyrik (2,04 kg ) sollte doch nur eine BOS sein und die ist mir zu teuer 



fuzzball schrieb:


> Kassette
> Kettenblätter


---> hab die original XTR Kettenblätter dran ? Sind die "Schwer" ? und Kassette und Kette ist die 990 gruppe von Sra? Was gäbe es den da für "leichtere alternativen die mich nicht über 100 euro kosten ?


fuzzball schrieb:


> Kettenführung


---> auf jeden fall  Sack schwer das Teil



fuzzball schrieb:


> LRS
> Sattelklemme
> Schrauben


---> LRS= der muss einiges auhalten und die DH Streck in Bozen will ich damit auch noch mit ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit runter kommen. Ein 1600 g LRS kommt bei mir erst rann wenn ich fahre wie ein Junger Gott  und das mach ich noch nicht 

Bei den Bremsscheiben ---> das find ich nen Vernünftigen Vorschlag !! Das werde ich bei dem nächsten Wechsel AUF JEDEN FALL machen. Danke !

Ach und mein Budget liegt bei 300 euro. Damit sollte man doch noch mal 100 g rausholen können. 

DANKE FÜR DIE TIPPS !!


----------



## fuzzball (21. Oktober 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinet das gesamt Paket.
> Du hast ja hier nicht nur die Felgen angesprochen
> naja mit zusätzlich noch DT Naben und CX Ray Speichen ist der LRS immernoch mindest genauso stabil wie dein verbauter Crossmax SX LRS
> --->leichter als mein Lyrik (2,04 kg ) sollte doch nur eine BOS sein und die ist mir zu teuer
> ...


----------



## jan84 (21. Oktober 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> [...]
> ABER WER NOCH POTENTIAL SIEHT BITTE ANSPRECHEN
> ich bin langsam betriebsblind
> 
> ...



Ich hab ne ältere Teileliste von meinem in meinem Fotoalbum, vllt. hilft dir da noch was weiter?
Hätte die Pedale übrigens deutlich >400g geschätzt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (21. Oktober 2011)

sagt mal hatte einer von euch mal den RP23 auf der Waage? Falls ja was wiegt der?
Mir kommt der RP2 jetzt doch ein bißchen schwer vor  





Was wiegt ein DHX Air?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Oktober 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wieso wegen dem LRS, seit wann sind Flow Felgen nur am CC Bike fahrbar
> 
> Nächstes Beispiel Bremsanlage, die Avids (Hebel und Zange) sind i.O. nur die Bremsscheiben und die Adapter sind bockschwer; dann lieber Magura Storm SL Scheiben und Trickstuff Adapter - kann man ja kostenneutral tauschen, wenn die verbauten verschlissen sind.
> 
> ...





Nill schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinet das gesamt Paket.
> Du hast ja hier nicht nur die Felgen angesprochen



Jepp, Nils hat recht.

@Fuzzball:
Ich wollt Dir da auch nicht zu nahe treten! Nicht falsch verstehen, aber für mich wär das Scratch das falsche Rad ums auf 12,X kg (geht das überhaupt?) abzumagern. Ich hab einfach schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Leichtbauteilen in gröberem Geläuf gemacht. Und dafür ist das Scratch für MICH in erster Linie da. Und bei so Sachen wie Kette, Kassette, Kettenblätter spare ich nicht, denn dafür verschleissen mir die weichen Blätter usw. zu schnell.
Griffe...: Müssen passen, Moosgummi wäre z.B. nix für mich an einem dicken Bock
Lenker: Wenns auch mal nen Meter oder mehr runtergeht, schraub ich mir keinen Leichtbau dran
Nur so als Beispiele.

Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das Sinn macht den Hobel leicht aufzubauen, da der so gut die Berge raufgeht. Ich hab dann nur die Befürchtung, man beschneidet das Rad bergab.


----------



## McFlury (21. Oktober 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> s
> Mir kommt der RP2 jetzt doch ein bißchen schwer vor



Das stimmt schon, mein RP2 wiegt auch 336g



fuzzball schrieb:


> s
> 
> Was wiegt ein DHX Air?



Mein alter DHX Air in 200/57 wiegt schon 424g


----------



## Nill (21. Oktober 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


>



---> hab die original XTR Kettenblätter dran ? ja würde diese, wenn sie verschlissen sind gg leichere von TA oder FRM tauschen
---> werd ich machen, danke für den Tipp
Sind die "Schwer" ? und Kassette und Kette ist die 990 gruppe von Sra? DA 9 fach Kassette und 10 fach Kette, wenn die verbauten Teile verschlissen sindWas gäbe es den da für "leichtere alternativen die mich nicht über 100 euro kosten ?SLX 11-28 mit XTR Abschlussritzel---> 11-28 schränkt MEINEN Einsatzbereich ein. Ergo: lass ich sein 

Bei den Bremsscheiben ---> das find ich nen Vernünftigen Vorschlag !! Das werde ich bei dem nächsten Wechsel AUF JEDEN FALL machen. Danke !

Ach und mein Budget liegt bei 300 euro. Damit sollte man doch noch mal 100 g rausholen können. 
in diesem Fall würde ich mich auf die Verschleißteilebeschränken---> jepp
und ggfs tubeless fahren---> das Kapitel hab ich schon hinter mir !!! Oh man als mir in der Kurve von 100 auf 0 die Luft wegschoss war das nicht Lustig 
*DANKE FÜR DIE TIPPS !!* 
Dann werde ich mal abspecken


----------



## fuzzball (21. Oktober 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, mein RP2 wiegt auch 336g
> Mein alter DHX Air in 200/57 wiegt schon 424g


merci 


Nill schrieb:


> Was gäbe es den da für "leichtere alternativen die mich nicht über 100 euro kosten ?SLX 11-28 mit XTR Abschlussritzel---> 11-28 schränkt MEINEN Einsatzbereich ein. Ergo: lass ich sein


da kann dann ein bißchen mehr Training helfen


----------



## jan84 (21. Oktober 2011)

11:28 ging bei mir das Jahr über ohne Probleme. Du könntest das mit nem 20er Kettenblatt wieder kompensieren . 

Tubeless: Nur mit tubelesstauglichen Felgen (z.B. Flow) und tubelessreifen. Mit allem gebastel mit normalen Flatreifen und Milch hab ich sobalds extremer wurde immer Ärger gehabt. Mit UST Reifen klappts selbst bei 1,3 Bar rum noch ohne Probleme in allen Lebenslagen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nill (21. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> 11:28 ging bei mir das Jahr über ohne Probleme. Du könntest das mit nem 20er Kettenblatt wieder kompensieren .


 ---> ein Denkanstoß wert 



jan84 schrieb:


> Mit UST Reifen klappts selbst bei 1,3 Bar rum noch ohne Probleme in allen Lebenslagen.


---> dann war ich schon in anderen Lebenslagen  --> never again !!


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (22. Oktober 2011)

iLoveNOIS3 schrieb:


> Dann bestelle ich wohl noch die zwei Federn, hier sollte die 350 x 3.25 passen?
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Fox-Daempferfedern-35mm-Innendurchmesser::3773.html



Kann mir das keiner beantworten, dann kann ich die Federn bestellen


----------



## noco (22. Oktober 2011)

iLoveNOIS3 schrieb:


> Kann mir das keiner beantworten, dann kann ich die Federn bestellen



3,25 ist wahrscheinlich zu lang.
Meine 400 x 2.80 ist 140mm lang - Platz ist max. für 160mm
Originale Fox Feder für den RC 4 ist eine 2,8er, d.h. du kannst schon
eine längere verbauen wenn sie reinpasst - kürzer darf sie allerdings 
nicht sein.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (22. Oktober 2011)

Dann schaue ich mich mal nach einer 350 x 2.80 Feder um. Danke dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (22. Oktober 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> [...]
> ---> dann war ich schon in anderen Lebenslagen  --> never again !!



Mit UST Reifen? Welche Felgen?

grüßé,
Jan


----------



## Nill (22. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mit UST Reifen? Welche Felgen?
> 
> grüßé,
> Jan



Bontrager FR4 TLR in 2,35 auf Crossmaxx SX Felge. Sollte also passen.---> hat aber nicht 

Vllt. auch nen Einzelfall ?! Zeugen hab ich auch


----------



## jan84 (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaubs dir ja, wundert mich nur. Wie geschrieben ZTR Flow mit allen Maxxis UST Reifen unter allen beindungen dricht.


----------



## q_FTS_p (23. Oktober 2011)

iLoveNOIS3 schrieb:


> Kann mir das keiner beantworten, dann kann ich die Federn bestellen


 
Das Scratch aht doch einen Dämpfer mit 2,8" Hub, oder? Wenn ja, dann ist die Feder schon recht lang, da für 241er Dämpfer gedacht!
Kauf dir eine Cane Creek Feder, sind einiges billiger und passen!
Ps: 3,25" Fox Feder entspricht 3,00" Cane Creek, oder Manitou 3,00".

Edit: Wurde eh schon gesagt.


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (23. Oktober 2011)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Cane-Creek-Daempferfeder-Stahl-25-schwarz::26657.html

Diese hier für den halben Preis taugt also gleich viel wie die von Fox und würde passen?


----------



## staubreifen (23. Oktober 2011)

Edit: erst lesen,denken,schreiben,Löschen


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon mal jemand von euch den Einsatz im Monolink sammt Bolzen verloren?
Ist mir letzte Woche passiert und ich weiss nicht, wann ich Ersatz bekomme, die Lieferzeit ist im Moment unbestimmt.
Das Beste ist, ich habe es nicht mal bemerkt, die Wippe ist so steif, da war kein Unterschied spürbar, nur die hintere Bremse hat leicht geschliffen.
Ich kontrolliere diese Gelenkschrauben alle zwei Wochen und trotzdem ist es passiert.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss nicht wie "gut" dein Händler ist, bei den Kettenstreben habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Anfrage über einen anderen Händler manchmal schneller geht / auch andere Ergebnisse liefert...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nill (24. Oktober 2011)

Habe schon mal die "Kontermutter" von meinem Hinterbau(Steckachse) verloren gehabt.

Hab bei ZweirdStadler eine neue von TREK bestellt. Hat damals 7 Tage gedauert
Viel Glück !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir zur Not selber Ersatz zugefeilt, aber ich hätte gerne wieder das Original, mein Händler hat sich noch gar nicht gemeldet, ein Anderer auch noch nicht?!
Werde mal den Stadler kontaktieren.
Danke euch.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi, meine hintere Maxle lite Steckachse  ist schon ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. An dem Kranz in dem der Spannhebel zum Zudrehn einrasten kann sind Stücke weggebrochen sodass ich kaum noch richtig zuschrauben kann. Der Spannmechanismus ist schon so verbogen, dass es sich kaum schließen lässt. Die Inbusschraube zum einstellen der Vorspannung lässt sich fast nicht mehr drehn.

Das alles weil das doofe Ding gefühlt ein halbe Meter vom Rahmen absteht und man leicht hängen bleibt. Bei Stürzen hält es natürlich den ein oder anderen Schlag vom Rahmen ab, von daher nicht ganz schlecht.

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit da eine andere Achse zu benutzen die nicht vom Rahmen absteht?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2011)

Nur noch das Original, aber das kannst du nur mit Werkzeug ein und ausbauen.
Aber die steht auch etwas ab, da würde nur noch ein befreundeter Dreher helfen und einen etwas niedrigeren Kopf an der Steckachse.
Haut es dich so oft hin?
Ich fahre die auch und etwas beleidigt ist sie schon, aber so kaputt?


----------



## Deleted 100301 (24. Oktober 2011)

Was heißt "das Original"? Die Maxle Lite Steckachse war bei mir von Anfang an drin.
Montage mit Werkzeug wäre mir egal. Nehme mal an Inbus?

Auf Touren fall ich selten. Im Bikepark legt es mich aber schon durschnittlich einmal pro Tag.

Grüße


----------



## Nill (24. Oktober 2011)

2010 Model steckachse mit "flachem" Kopf
2011 Model Maxle Lite


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ah ja, ich habe beide, die Maxle nachgekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ok, danke. Finde Onlineshops nur die Maxle lite mit Schnellspannhebel. Wie heißt denn die andere?

Willst du die andere Achse verkaufen?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2011)

Nein, man weiss ja nie, bei meinem Glück was so alles kaputt gehen kann.....


----------



## h.jay (25. Oktober 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand von euch den Einsatz im Monolink sammt Bolzen verloren?
> Ist mir letzte Woche passiert und ich weiss nicht, wann ich Ersatz bekomme, die Lieferzeit ist im Moment unbestimmt.
> Das Beste ist, ich habe es nicht mal bemerkt, die Wippe ist so steif, da war kein Unterschied spürbar, nur die hintere Bremse hat leicht geschliffen.
> Ich kontrolliere diese Gelenkschrauben alle zwei Wochen und trotzdem ist es passiert.
> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Bezugsquelle?



Ich habe den Monolink auch schon verloren. Aber nur die "Mutter". Der Bolzen ist irgendwie drin geblieben und ich habe ihn dann professionell mit Kabelbinder fixiert. ;-)
Habe mir dann bei meinem Händler das Teil nachbestellt und es war innerhalb einer Woche da. Ging eigentlich.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (26. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir aber doch noch jemand den Hersteller und Typ der hinteren Steckachse ohne Schnellspannhebel vom Scratch (nehm mal an von den 2010er Modellen) sagen ? Finde nämlich immer noch nichts.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin,
ich brauch mal ein paar Meinungen von euch. Ich möchte mir gerne eine 180mm Gabel einbauen. Jetzt ist die Frage welche. Hatte erst an eine 2012 Totem Dual Position gedacht, aber die wurde in der letzten Freeride ja total zerissen. Entweder nehme ich jetzt ein Totem Coil oder ich schau mir mal ne 2012 66 Evo Ti an. Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen. Ne 36 Fox mit 180mm ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## jan84 (26. Oktober 2011)

Totem Coil oder SoloAir. Absenkung hab ich mit der Totem noch nie vermisst. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ufsf64 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ganz klar die 66, die beste 180ziger Gabel auf dem Markt (okay, bei BOS kann ich mangels Erfahrung net mitreden)! Die Totem steckt jedenfalls locker in die Tasche.


----------



## Nill (26. Oktober 2011)

Nicht so sehr auf die Meinung der Hochglanz Magazine hören  .... Dafür auf die von ufsf64.
Hihihi.....

Die Totem spricht halt nicht so schon an finde ICH ! Aber ist Bock Steif! Was sich sehr gut in technischen trails macht, MEINER Meinung.

Fahr selber w Lyrik Solo Air 170 und die tut es auch


----------



## noco (26. Oktober 2011)

ufsf64 schrieb:


> Ganz klar die 66, die beste 180ziger Gabel auf dem Markt (okay, bei BOS kann ich mangels Erfahrung net mitreden)! Die Totem steckt jedenfalls locker in die Tasche.



Hab die auch seit über einem Jahr drin - taugt mir vom ersten Tag an und genauso funktioniert sie immer noch, hab keinen Grund mir was anderes zu wünschen.
Benutze das Rad aber nur zum Runterfahren u. Bikepark
Keine Ahnung wie sich die andern Gabeln im Vergleich schlagen!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab im Moment die 160 fox drin. Die hat einfach keine endprogression. da würde ich gerne entgegenwirken. zumal ich ein wenig mehr fw nich schlecht finden würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,

vorerst finale Version 

PS: Nils, nicht wundern, das Angebot konnte ich nicht ausschlagen!


----------



## Nill (26. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment die 160 fox drin. Die hat einfach keine endprogression. da würde ich gerne entgegenwirken. zumal ich ein wenig mehr fw nich schlecht finden würde




Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mir die Lyrik Solo Air mit MC DH Kartusche geholt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Oktober 2011)

@Schulte69

Das sieht ja mal übelst geil aus, wie meine beiden Jungs sagen würden.
Jetzt noch ein kürzeres Schaltwerk und noch schwarze Pedale.

Ich bin mit meiner Totem Coil sehr zufrieden, sie ist einfach nur steif und spricht auch noch gut an. Für technische Abfahrten einfach nur geil.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Oktober 2011)

@lipper-zipfel:

Sag Deinen Jungs danke!  Fährt sich auch hammermäßig mit dem Fahrwerk! Liegt wie ein Brett und geht trotzdem noch gut den Berg rauf.

Das Schaltwerk..., ja..., ich hab das Rad gekauft und wollte direkt den Shimanokram ersetzen. Lass das jetzt aber drauf bis alles durch ist oder sich mal eine Gelegenheit ergibt. Die Pedale gefallen mir optisch auch nicht, sind aber saugut, vor allem zu dem Preis und unzerstörbar.


----------



## Nill (27. Oktober 2011)

nicht zufällig jemand hier unterwegs der seinen Vivid Air verkaufen will 

@schulte: nice


----------



## Deleted 100301 (28. Oktober 2011)

Neulichs im Schnäppchenthread gabs den doch für 350 Euro


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Oktober 2011)

@schulte69
ich hatte die Pedale auch, vom Gripp her super, aber der Zahnausfall war zum Schluss so gross, daß ich Neue benötigt habe und die 10mm, die die Neuen flacher bauen, sind schon etwas angenehmer zu fahren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Oktober 2011)

die neuen DX? Wusste garnicht, dass es welche gibt? Klingt gut!

Die aktuellen waren an dem Rad dran, als ichs gekauft hab, demnach bleiben sie, solang sie können 

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Oktober 2011)

Nein keine neuen DX, ich meinte mit meine Neuen ein anderes Produkt und einen anderen Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (28. Oktober 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Neulichs im Schnäppchenthread gabs den doch für 350 Euro



Ja aber leider nicht in M Tune


----------



## Deleted 100301 (28. Oktober 2011)

Denke man kann ihn am Scratch auch in H fahren. Zwar noch nicht getestet, aber mein M fühlt sich an als könnte er noch ein Ticken mehr Dämpfen.
Ansonsten musst halt umshimmen. Die zusammensetzung des Stacks gibts im Vivid Air Thread. Scheint kein übermäßiger Aufwand zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## jan84 (28. Oktober 2011)

Letztens fragte doch mal jemand nach nem Foto von nem Scratch mit einfach-vorne. 





Obere Kefü ist noch in der Mache, die "manuelle Schaltbarkeit" stellt sich als schwieriger als geplant heraus... Wie auffm Bild sinds laut Teileliste 13,9 - 14kg (die passte beim letzten mal wiegen auf 50g). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier ein Video, dass wir vor 2Wochen gedreht haben. Viel Spaß damit.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWYJu-s4Rac"]N-Trailz - Mainline (Teaser)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes Video, gut gefahren und schöner Trail! Wo ist das? Nix offizielles vermute ich?! Ach ja: Und gute Mucke!


----------



## Nill (29. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Letztens fragte doch mal jemand nach nem Foto von nem Scratch mit einfach-vorne.
> Jan



Super Danke !! Das war ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Oktober 2011)

Das Video wurde im Osten von Hamburg gedreht. Offiziell ist es noch nicht, wird aber dran gearbeitet.


----------



## staubreifen (30. Oktober 2011)

ich habe heute mal meinen Hinterbau auseinander gebaut und gesehen das der obere Dämferbolzen (der oben denn Dämfer hält) so aussieht:





ist das normal? 
ich habe das bike jetzt seit august und bin nicht wirklich viel gefahren (wohne gerade im Flachland ) war auch ziemlich trocken hab jetzt gleich noch alles ordentlich gefettet und werde mir das in eine Monat nochmals anschauen.
THX


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. Oktober 2011)

Beschränkt sich eh nur aufn Lack, oder? Ordentlich fetten und einbauen.


----------



## Nill (30. Oktober 2011)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Beschränkt sich eh nur aufn Lack, oder? Ordentlich fetten und einbauen.



Dito.

Plus meine Schrauben sind von Hause aus: Bronze ?! 2010 Scratch


----------



## jan84 (30. Oktober 2011)

Meine Bolzen sind bronzefarben (2010er), ich hatte da auch schon gewissen abrieb drauf. Fette sie seit dem alle 1-3 Monate neu. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Oktober 2011)

jo, sieht bei einem meiner Bolzen auch so aus.


----------



## staubreifen (30. Oktober 2011)

Da bin ich aber froh das es scheinbar normal ist (ist trotzdem nicht schön vielleicht sollten da wirklich kugellager drin sein?!).


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab das Rad fast neu gekauft. Das was Trek sich da erlaubt als Erstmontage, das findest Du bei keinem Versenderrad, welches nichtmals die Hälfte kostet.

Nur mal so Beispiele:
Züge viel zu lang
Lager nicht gefettet
Schrauben falsch angezogen
Loc Tite nicht vorhanden

Den Rest hab ich vermutlich noch nicht gefunden, weil ich die entsprechenden Teile noch nicht demontiert hatte.

Da passt der lackierte (eloxierte?) Bolzen doch ganz gut rein.


----------



## jan84 (31. Oktober 2011)

Kugellager bringen da nichts. Bei mir war das Problem, dass der Bolzen der im Dämpfer steckt (durch den die Schrauben gehen) mit den Lagern des Dämpfers quasi eins waren, da hat sich nichts gedreht. Seit ich da eine passende Paarung Bolzen-Lager habe spricht das Rad zum einen besser an und zum anderen sehen die Schrauben auch nichtmehr so wild aus. 
Bei den Hinterbaulagern ist auch das Problem, dass diese sehr schnell fest gehen und danach der Innenring auf den Befestigungsbolzen der Lagerstellen läuft.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Das Video wurde im Osten von Hamburg gedreht. Offiziell ist es noch nicht, wird aber dran gearbeitet.



Ah, ok! Danke für die Info!

Sieht echt nett aus da bei Euch!
Ist das ne Halde oder wo habt ihr die Erhebung her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike1 (31. Oktober 2011)

Schaut echt super aus! Mal eine Frage zu deiner Reifen Kombi - ist es vorne ein 2,35 oder 2,5 Muddy Mary? Ich hab gerade diese Reifen vorne und hinten in 2,5 drauf weil ich die noch im Keller liegen hatte. Die sind mir aber auch zum Touren fahren schon fast etwas zu fett. 
Grüße


schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> vorerst finale Version
> 
> PS: Nils, nicht wundern, das Angebot konnte ich nicht ausschlagen!


----------



## Sir_D (31. Oktober 2011)

Vermelde 2ten Schwingenbruch innerhalb eines halben Jahres an der selben Stelle am Scratch Air 8 2010 (Topmodell-Air ! nicht Coil)
An der Antriebs-zugewandten Seite direkt zwischne der Öse für die Zugverlegung und der Schweißnaht.
Trek tauscht auf Kulanz...muss aber aus Ami-Land rüber geschippert werden.
An dieser Stelle blöde Frage : Freigabe von Trek für die HS hab ich bekommen...kann es sein das es doch was mit der Hs zu tun hat...evtl. irgendwelche Kräfte auf dieser Seite die nicht "umgelenkt" werden können?

Nächste Frage:
Hat einer von euch die neue 170er Lyrik mal im Scratch getestet? Homogen? Zu wenig Unterschied zur 36 Talas ? Gefühltes Fahrverhalten  ?
Bin neugierig auf eure Meinungen...

ps : *schulte69* : Geiles Teil


----------



## staubreifen (31. Oktober 2011)

> jan
> Seit ich da eine passende Paarung Bolzen-Lager habe


und welche sind das ?


----------



## jan84 (31. Oktober 2011)

staubreifen schrieb:


> und welche sind das ?



Normale Industriegleitlager mit nem Bolzen der einfach nach Tabellenbuch für die Gleitlager toleriert ist. (Von dem User "Wingover" hier aus dem Forum gefertigt). 

@SirD:
Riss an der üblichen Stelle also wieder ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Oktober 2011)

bike1 schrieb:


> Schaut echt super aus! Mal eine Frage zu deiner Reifen Kombi - ist es vorne ein 2,35 oder 2,5 Muddy Mary? Ich hab gerade diese Reifen vorne und hinten in 2,5 drauf weil ich die noch im Keller liegen hatte. Die sind mir aber auch zum Touren fahren schon fast etwas zu fett.
> Grüße



Nabend,

danke, fährt sich auch super!
Ist ein 2,5er MM. Es geht so auf Touren..., also angenehm ist anders, dafür sind die halt bei schnellen Trails und natürlich bergab eine Macht. Man sollte schon tolerant gegenüber Schwergewichten sein  und vorn kann mans ertragen. Am Hinterrad kann ich mir den auf Touren nur schlecht vorstellen. Aber dann nehm ich eh mein anderes Rad, wenn ich Strecke machen will.
Ich hab die Reifen mal günstig beim Rose in Bocholt erwerben können, deshalb hab ich die nur. Ich glaub, meine nächste Kombi wäre Baron 2,5 vorn und Hinten RQ in 2,4 oder ein Ibex. Oder Minion front/rear, wobei die bei tiefen Temp. aushärten.




Sir_D schrieb:


> Vermelde 2ten Schwingenbruch innerhalb eines halben Jahres an der selben Stelle am Scratch Air 8 2010 (Topmodell-Air ! nicht Coil)
> An der Antriebs-zugewandten Seite direkt zwischne der Öse für die Zugverlegung und der Schweißnaht.
> Trek tauscht auf Kulanz...muss aber aus Ami-Land rüber geschippert werden.
> An dieser Stelle blöde Frage : Freigabe von Trek für die HS hab ich bekommen...kann es sein das es doch was mit der Hs zu tun hat...evtl. irgendwelche Kräfte auf dieser Seite die nicht "umgelenkt" werden können?
> ...



Liegen diese Schwingenbrüche eigentlich am Fahrstil? Also eher Park mit Sprüngen oder auch bei Tourern?


----------



## Nill (31. Oktober 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Nächste Frage:
> Hat einer von euch die neue 170er Lyrik mal im Scratch getestet? Homogen? Zu wenig Unterschied zur 36 Talas ? Gefühltes Fahrverhalten  ?
> Bin neugierig auf eure Meinungen...



Fahr seit gut 3 Wochen ne Lyrik 170 MC DH AIR.

War damit jetzt schon im Zittauer(sehr technische Tour) und ca. jeden 3 Tag auf meinen Home Trail (fun Trail mit viel Strampeln  aber leider kein "Dicken Sprünge"). 

Der unterschied in der Bauhöhe macht sich schon bemerkbar. Doch wenn man sich nach ca. 1 1/2 Ausfahrten daran gewöhnt hat ist alles beim Alten. Ich finde jetzt mit 170/170 fährt sich das Fahrrad sehr angenehm und ausgewogen. Hatte aber auch mit 160 mm keine Probleme.
Und ein netter Nebeneffekt war das ich noch einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau wegnehmen konnte --> nur für die Optik 

PS: war heute mal Spontan mit der Cam im Wlad und stelle das Video mal hier rein. Dann siehst was ich meine  Wir aber keine "Dicke Action" sein. Da wir hier in Berlin nicht viele Berge haben. 

Gruß Nill


----------



## Nill (31. Oktober 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Liegen diese Schwingenbrüche eigentlich am Fahrstil? Also eher Park mit Sprüngen oder auch bei Tourern?



Ich glaube die Kombination macht es


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Oktober 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Kombination macht es



Shit! 

Stell rein!


----------



## Nill (1. November 2011)

so hier mal mein Scratch- Berlin Video: Gedreht und geschnitten in 6 Std. 

Leider leidet die Quali immer sehr bei UPLOAD(besser Link klicken und in HD anschauen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (1. November 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Nächste Frage:
> Hat einer von euch die neue 170er Lyrik mal im Scratch getestet? Homogen? Zu wenig Unterschied zur 36 Talas ? Gefühltes Fahrverhalten  ?
> Bin neugierig auf eure Meinungen...



Fahr die Lyrik RC2 DH Coil mit Vivid Air hinten. Bedurfte einiger Bastelei, geht aber jetzt sehr gut. Die 55 ist im Ansprechverhalten besser, allerdings kann ich zu deren Druckstufe nicht viel sagen, da ich nur kurz probe gefahren bin.

@ Jan84: Komm da ned ganz mit. Was hast du jetzt wo verbaut? Kugellager am Dämpfer?

Grüße


----------



## monkey10 (1. November 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> so hier mal mein Scratch- Berlin Video: Gedreht und geschnitten in 6 Std.



bin ja normalerweise nicht so der fan von leuten, die ein enduro/FR schotterstrassen od. flowige xc-trails runterjagen... 

aber dein vid hat mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen. idee, fahrtechnik, schnitt, musik.. die witzigen texteinblendungen (manchmal vielleicht ein bißchen zuviel). toll gelungen und v.a. sehr individuell. 

ein abspann mit infos wie musik, videocam, schnittprogramm etc wäre noch nett.


----------



## Nill (1. November 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> bin ja normalerweise nicht so der fan von leuten, die ein enduro/FR schotterstrassen od. flowige xc-trails runterjagen...



ich auch nicht....aber was soll man in Berlin machen  

Hier mal das Scratch vor 2 Wochen in "freier Wildbahn"  war aber nur ein spontanes Video mit der GoPro. Die Steilheit oder der Drop kommen bei der Cam einfach nicht rüber 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31068173"]Zittauer zur Erinnerung ***Director's Cut on Vimeo[/ame]



monkey10 schrieb:


> aber dein vid hat mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen. idee, fahrtechnik, schnitt, musik.. die witzigen texteinblendungen (manchmal vielleicht ein bißchen zuviel). toll gelungen und v.a. sehr individuell.
> 
> ein abspann mit infos wie musik, videocam, schnittprogramm etc wäre noch nett.



Danke  und ich werde nächstes mal dran denken !


----------



## staubreifen (1. November 2011)

@ Nill, dein video hilft mir sehr da ich auch gerade im Flachland wohne, (es gibt mir hoffnung) 
   Danke  


> jan
> Normale Industriegleitlager mit nem Bolzen der einfach nach Tabellenbuch für die Gleitlager toleriert ist. (Von dem User "Wingover" hier aus dem Forum gefertigt).


und was haben die gekosstet und gibt es die noch. sorry für die ganzen fragen und danke.


----------



## nnguitar (1. November 2011)

@Nill
sehr schönes Video. Ich steh zwar überhauptnicht auf das möchtegerntiefgründige Schriftenzeugs drin aber dein Fahrstil ist echt sauber.

@jan
Ich kann mir unter diesen "Bolzen der für Gleitlager tolleriert ist" nichts vorstellen. Könntest du davon mal ne ausfürliche Beschreibung (Bild, kosten ...) machen?
Danke schonmal


----------



## jan84 (2. November 2011)

Wenn ich heut Abend zuhause bin mach ich Bilder und schreib noch was dazu. Is wahrscheinlich wesentlich billiger als die orginalen Trek-Teile, dürften unter 15 Euro sein. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (2. November 2011)

Hi, 

hab mal ne Frage zu der Lyrik Solo Air. Diese kann man ja umbauen auf 170mm. Hat das jemand gemacht und lohnt es sich? Wie groß ist der Aufwand und bekommt man das einfach hin?
Bin am überlegen ob ich die Solo Air im Scratch etwas tunen soll. Kann man dort auch die Einheit einbauen, damit man Zug und Druckstufe einstellen kann? 

viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. November 2011)

Geht einfach!

Ob Dir ein cm mehr Federweg hilft?!

Für mich würde die Einbauhöhe wichtiger sein, als der Federweg.

Bemüh mal die SuFu im TechTalk, da gibts seitenweise Infos.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. November 2011)

MiCo kannst du nachrüsten, musst aber auch die passende Zugstufe dazu verbauen, alles in Allem recht teuer, du musst ca. 200 Euros rechnen für Zugstufe und MiCo DH.
Für mehr Federweg ist es ganz einfach, einen Spacer entfernen und fertig ist die Laube. Sollte aber schon eine 2010er Gabel sein, bei den Älteren kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## h.jay (4. November 2011)

Hi,

ja, es ist eine 2010. Hoffe ich zumindest, da es ein 2010er Scratch ist.
Aber wenn es doch "soo" teuer wird, werde ich mir evtl. lieber eine neue 180er Gabel zulegen.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Fox 180er Gabeln. Unterschieden die sich von der Einbauhöhe oder wurde dies alles über die Verlängerung an der Nabe abgedeckt?

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## Padde (4. November 2011)

Nee, die 180er Fox haben schon eine größere Einbauhöhe als die 160er... Übers Verlängern der Tauchrohre nach unten hin gewinnst Du oben ja keinen Federweg/Platz zum Einfedern.
Ich finde aber, dass der Scratch-Rahmen wie gemacht ist für 180er Gabeln. Passt!


----------



## AMR.7500 (4. November 2011)

Hallo Alle, 

ich habe mir heute ein Scratch 8 Coil gekauft. 

Insgesamt klasse, aber ich empfinde das Bike als vielleicht etwas zu kurz (Oberrohr). 

Das kann ggf. davon kommen, dass ich vorher ein All-Mountain hatte. 

Ich möchte einen etwas längeren Vorbau einbauen. 

Hättet Ihr sonst noch Ratschläge (oder ist das nur Gewöhnung...?). 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2011)

Glückwunsch!

Zeig ma!

Also ich hab zwecks (für mich) besserem Handling an allen Bikes möglichst kurze Vorbauten. Am AM (LV 301) einen 60er und am Scratch einen 45er. Wird wohl vermutlich die Umgewöhnung sein. Fahr einfach erstmal ne Weile. Mir war der Bontrager 80er Originalvorbau viel zu lang für das Rad.


----------



## AMR.7500 (4. November 2011)

Hi Karsten, 

danke für die Mail. 

Vorher bin ich ein Votec v.SX (160 mm - war mir auch zu kurz), ein Votec V.FR (180 mm - schwerer, aber cooler "Panzer") und jetzt zuletzt ein Canyon Nerve AM (140/150mm) gefahren...

Noch mal die Frage: 

Ist das Gewöhnung? 

Grüüüüüüüße

Holger


----------



## AMR.7500 (4. November 2011)

Hi Kartsen, 

und noch eine Frage: 

Bin ich evtl. mit 1,75m zu klein für einen 17,5er Scratch-Rahmen? 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## noco (4. November 2011)

Servus Holger,

ja, ist Gewöhnung. Bin 174 und fahr die gleiche Grösse und es ging mir anfangs genauso.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dann kannst ja mal einen etwas längeren Vorbau probieren.
Hab ich auch so gemacht, bin aber bald wieder zurück auf kurz gegangen.
Dazu noch einen 740 od. 760 Lenker - so passt das für mich optimal.
Achte evtl. auch auf die Sattelstellung, bisschen vor od. zurück, dann steht dem Fahrspass nix mehr im Wege...


Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR.7500 (4. November 2011)

Hi Bernd, 

kannst Du mir auch beim Thema Laufrad helfe...

Was brauche ich den VORNE UND HINTEN (Achsbreinen / Durchmesser) - ich finde die Daten leider nicht. Danke. 

Holger


----------



## lonesportler (4. November 2011)

Verkaufe mein Trek Scratch 9 für 2300.-Euro (Custom Aufbau)

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=40956

PM bei Interesse!


----------



## AMR.7500 (4. November 2011)

Gutes Angebot ! 

Aber - ich komme an das Scratch zu einem "unverschämten" Preis. 

Was willst Du den Neues holen ...?

Holger


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2011)

AMR.7500 schrieb:


> Noch mal die Frage:
> 
> Ist das Gewöhnung?
> 
> ...


hm..., also klar ist da Gewöhnung bei aber es muss schon gefallen. Ich find den Trend kurzer Vorbau und breiter Lenker gut und möchte nichts anderes mehr. Aber das musst Du selber entscheiden. Ich könnte mir aber auch keinen 100er Vorbau am Scratch vorstellen, zumindest nicht für meinen Einsatzzweck.


AMR.7500 schrieb:


> Hi Kartsen,
> 
> und noch eine Frage:
> 
> ...


ääähhhh..., hängt ja auch ein wenig davon ab wie Deine Proportionen sind und welcher Einsatzzweck Dir vorschwebt. Ich bin 190 groß und hab ein 19,5 Zoll Scratch...


lonesportler schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein Trek Scratch 9 für 2300.-Euro (Custom Aufbau)
> 
> http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=40956
> 
> PM bei Interesse!



Lenker umgeschlagen? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## lonesportler (5. November 2011)

AMR.7500 schrieb:


> Gutes Angebot !
> 
> Aber - ich komme an das Scratch zu einem "unverschämten" Preis.
> 
> ...


 

Ich werde mir sehr wahrscheinlich einen reinrassigen Downhilller holen...


----------



## Nill (7. November 2011)

Hi Jungs,

hat eigentlich schon einmal jemand den Marzocchi - Roco Air TST im Scratch gehabt ?

Wenn ja: Wie "funzt" der so ?
Wenn nein , warum nicht?


----------



## Manfred_B... (8. November 2011)

AMR.7500 schrieb:


> Hi Kartsen,
> 
> und noch eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Hi Leute, 

da wir hier mal wieder beim Thema Rahmengröße wären ...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/434724/cat/all

... falls jemandem sein L-Rahmen doch zu klein sein sollte.

Gruß 

Manfred


----------



## Thommy1234 (10. November 2011)

HI,

ich weiß, schon wieder eine Größenfrage 
Könnte ein Scratch 8 Größe M relativ günstig bekommen, hab aber jetzt keinen Plan mehr, ob das passt, oder nicht.

Anfangs im Thread hats geheißen, dass das Scratch für 178cm Größe in M fast zu kurz ist. Jetzt lese ich, dass man mit 175cm zu klein ist für M. 

Hat jemand von euch, der ca. gleich groß wie ich Park-Erfahrungen mit dem Scratch in Größe M. Währe euch sehr dankbar

Lg
Thomas


----------



## AMR.7500 (10. November 2011)

Thommy1234 schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ich weiß, schon wieder eine Größenfrage
> Könnte ein Scratch 8 Größe M relativ günstig bekommen, hab aber jetzt keinen Plan mehr, ob das passt, oder nicht.
> ...



Hi Thomas, 

morgen bekomme ich (voraussichtlich) mein Scratch. Ich habe den Rahmen bei 1,76m Größe in Größe M gefahren und ich empfinde den Rahmen schon als recht kompakt / kurz. 

OK, nach 160mm und 180mm Bikes war ich zuletzt auf einem (bergtauglichen) All-Mountain unterwegs - ist halt was ganz anderes. 

Da das Scratch von Werk aus nur einen 50mm Vorbau hat, ist hier sicher auch noch Potenzial. 

Im Park sollte der "kleinere" Rahmen dann Sinn machen. Ist halt kompakter. 

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR.7500 (10. November 2011)

Hallo Scratchies...

Was haltet Ihr von einer M 66 Ti, einem fetten Rocco und DT 1750 auf einem Scratch? 

Holger


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. November 2011)

Warum fährst Du nicht erstmal die vorhandenen Komponenten? Passen die nicht?


----------



## AMR.7500 (10. November 2011)

Hi, 

DU HAST RECHT ! 

ABER: 

Ich will kein Bike "von der Stange". 

Da muss schon mein "Geschmack" rein...

Ist leider teuer - macht aber ne´ Menge Spass ! 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## noco (10. November 2011)

AMR.7500 schrieb:


> Hallo Scratchies...
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von einer M 66 Ti, einem fetten Rocco und DT 1750 auf einem Scratch?
> 
> Holger



Bin seit 2 saisons super zufrieden mit der Gabel, hab sie statt der 160 Van damals rein.
Dämpfer einen DSP Dueler weil ich ihn halt rumliegen hatte (222mm)
LR hinten ne XTR Nabe mit Mavic 729, weil die Bontrager Nabe Schlamm u. Nässe nicht so gut vertragen hat 

Bernd

@Holger, schau einfach bei Fotos, ist aber der RC 4 noch drin


----------



## AMR.7500 (10. November 2011)

Hi Bernd, 

klingt "lecker" ...

Schick doch mal ein Bild - bin sehr gespannt. 

Holger


----------



## fuzzball (10. November 2011)

Thommy1234 schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ich weiß, schon wieder eine Größenfrage
> Könnte ein Scratch 8 Größe M relativ günstig bekommen, hab aber jetzt keinen Plan mehr, ob das passt, oder nicht.
> ...



passt schon, bin viel größer (2cm) und mir taugts auf Tour und im Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (10. November 2011)

bin 1,78 mit 80cm SL fahr M. Im Park isses ne Macht, auf Tour bissl zu klein aber nicht störend.. ungewohnt


----------



## AMR.7500 (10. November 2011)

Hi, 

na, dann sollte es ja passen...

Was neu kommt: 

- Schwalbe Reifen (Marry vorne / Betty hinten
- 60 mm Vorbau (Spank Spoon)
- Breiterer Lenker (Spank 777)
- Hope Sattel-Schnellspanner
- NC 17 Pedale (Sudpin III S-Pro)

und dann kommt noch ne´ leichte Stütze, ein leichter Sattel und ein leichter Laufradsatz (DT 1750...) ...

"Ich will halt was cooles bauen. 

Was meinst Du? 

Holger


----------



## Deleted 100301 (10. November 2011)

Die Gabel ist bestimmt was feines. Wenn du auf 10mm Federweg verzichten kannst, nimm die 55 Ti RC3 Evo. Dann hast einiges an Gewicht gespart!

Edit: 1,75m, 50mm Vorbau. Geht für Park u. Tour top!

Edit2: Ach ja, ist Größe M ;-)


----------



## AMR.7500 (10. November 2011)

Danke für den Tipp - 

- aber: ich will mehr Federweg...

Am liebsten wäre mir eine 66er TI ...

Ist aber derzeit nicht im Budget. 

Holger


----------



## Deleted 100301 (10. November 2011)

Bezweifel stark dass du den Zentimeter spürst ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. November 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Bezweifel stark dass du den Zentimeter spürst ;-)



Das sagen Männer immer!


----------



## bike1 (11. November 2011)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> bin 1,78 mit 80cm SL fahr M. Im Park isses ne Macht, auf Tour bissl zu klein aber nicht störend.. ungewohnt




Bin etwas erstaunt das ihr bei knapp 1,80 Körpergröße das Scratch in Größe M fahrt. Ich bin gerade mal 1,65 und fahre es in M. Der Rahmen fällt bei dem Bike wirklich sehr kompakt aus. Das Scratch in M entspricht ziemlich genau meinem Giant in Größe S. Habs zwar nicht nachgemessen - aber vom Gefühl - und auch wenn die beiden Bikes nebeneinander stehen - kein Unterschied.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. November 2011)

die haben doch eh eine "virtuelle" und ein "gemessene" Größenangabe. Mein virtuelles XL ist glaub ich 19.5 oder 20.5 Zoll


----------



## jan84 (11. November 2011)

19,5


----------



## Matrox (12. November 2011)

Soo, mein Scratch is nun auch fertig - so solls erstmal bleiben.
umgebaut von Luftfeder hinten und 160er Talas vorne gibts nun
185mm stahlgefedert hinten und vorne ne 66erRC2X aus Italien  
Die schaltbare! RaceFace Kettenführung passt auch optimal ans Bike bzw. die Kurbel !
75mm Vorbau 400er Sattelstütze
bin 180 und 91er SL 
geht im Park wie Hölle auf Tour klar bissl schwer und etwas kurz aber geht !

Was müsste das Teil denn nun ca. wiegen ?
Scratch9 in M mit RF Atlas Kurbel, Fox Stahlfederdämpfer und 66erMZ (2,9kg) Hope Bremsen und Naben, XT Schaltwerk, SLX Umwerfer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (12. November 2011)

die Front ist hoch


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. November 2011)

Geiles Bike Matrox, ich würde noch den Vorbau kürzen auf 50 oder 60 mm.
Gahre meines genauso und das macht auch auf Endurotouren unheimlicdh Spass und ich komme trotz meinen 196 cm jeden Berg hoch, auch mal über 2500Hm am Tag.


----------



## Matrox (12. November 2011)

also mit noch kürzer kommts mir echt zu gedrungen - rahmen is halt schon kurz aber 75mm 5° is´n Kompromiss


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. November 2011)

Wieso eigentlich 185mm Federweg hinten, hat der Dämpfer mehr als den normalen Hub?
Meines wiegt mit Totem Coil, VAN RC mit Stahlfeder und zweimal Muddy Mary in 2,5" knapp über 16 Kg, da bist du wahrscheinlich wegen den Reifen knapp drunter.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. November 2011)

Heieiei, mich würd mal interessieren wo an meinem dann noch das ganze Gewicht hängt, wenn eure Kisten im Vergleich nur ein halbes Kg mehr wiegen. Komme mit der jetztigen Ausstattung auf 15,5 kg.

Wie hier auf dem Bild, nur mittlerweile mit 50mm Vorbau u. Onza Ibex DH 2,4 V+H





Edit: 15,5 Kg gewogen, nicht gerechnet!


----------



## fuzzball (13. November 2011)

da hilft nur Teilelisten vergleichen und dann die jeweiligen Einzelgewichte.

z.B. wieso wiegt deins 15.5kg

und meins 13,5 /13,6kg (die Hängewaage sprang immer hin und her)





PS. im Gegensatz zu dem Bild sprint die Hängewaage dank neuem LRS zwischen 12,9 und 13,0kg


----------



## ewoq (13. November 2011)

dämpfer, gabel, pedale, sattel, griffe, kurbel sind so die offensichtlichsten unterschiede


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. November 2011)

Zu fuzzballs Bike schon schon. Gabel (-400), Dämpfer (-200), Reifen (-500), ...

Aber im Vergleich zu Zipfel u. Matrox die deutlich schwerere Gabeln, Dämpfer, Kurbel usw. drin haben. Alleine die Gabeln sind ja schon ein halbes Kg schwerer.

Sind evtl. hauptsächlich die SLX Schaltkomponenten u. Sattel/ Stütze die noch deutlich Gewicht aufschlagen.

@fuzz: was hast denn jetzt für ein LRS drin?


----------



## fuzzball (13. November 2011)

Recht konservativ:

Felgen: ZTR Flow (schwarz) 
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray (schwarz)
Nippel: Sapim Alu (schwarz)
Naben: DT 240s (mit 36er Zahnscheibe anstatt der 18er)

fürn BP wird weiterhin der bisherige Bontrager LRS genutzt bzw. wenn er kaputt geht eine stabilere Alternative (auch weil ich im BP den Baron 2.5 am VR fahren möchte und mit Milch ist die Wechslerei einfach zu nervig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174494 (13. November 2011)

ich will auch wieder eins  
wenn man über die Probleme mit dem Hinterbau und den recht dünnen Rohren hinweg sieht. 
Bin vorher und nachher kein Rad gefahren was so geil aussah und sich so super fahren ließ!


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. November 2011)

Mein LRS wiegt nur 1680Gr, vielleicht deswegen.
Pedale sind auch relativ leicht mit knapp 300Gr.


----------



## serkan kargi (13. November 2011)

hallo zusammen.
bin am überlegen mein mein 2009 shore ducrh ein scratch zu ersätzen.
ich erhoffe mir ein leichteres bike meins ist 19kg.
das große aber ist die hinterbauperformance das shore ist schon fast downhill niveau.
hab gelesen das scratch soll straff sein?


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. November 2011)

Also Downhil Niveau hat es natürlich nicht, aber mit Stahlfeder ist von straff gar keine Rede, ich habe es direkt mit einem Session 88 verglichen und da fehlt nicht mehr sooo viel.


----------



## serkan kargi (13. November 2011)

das klingt schon mal gut:9
19 kg auf fr touren ist kein spaß.
tour ist bei mir die local downhill und northshorespots verbinden also nichts wildes mit viel hm.ab und an fahren wir auch ne runde mit kumpels die dh trails gerade da ist das shore horror zum hochtretn.
wie ist dAS mir der rahmengrösse beim scratch bei 187 cm soll ja kurzer rahmen sein?


----------



## serkan kargi (13. November 2011)

sorry frage ist ******** gestellt?
ich habe gehört das die scratch rahmen recht kurz un kompakt ausfallen.
beim shore geht größe m gerade noch so wie wäre es beim scratch bei meinen 187cm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde (13. November 2011)

definitiv probesitzen/fahren, wenn möglich. Die persönlichen Vorlieben spielen einfach eine zu große Rolle. 
187 cm klingt sehr nach L.
M wird Dir zu klein sein.
Ich bin 11 cm größer und fahre XL und es ist trotzdem noch sehr kompakt...


----------



## noco (13. November 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Also Downhil Niveau hat es natürlich nicht, aber mit Stahlfeder ist von straff gar keine Rede, ich habe es direkt mit einem Session 88 verglichen und da fehlt nicht mehr sooo viel.






Hab da im Moment einen 222mm Dämpfer reingequetscht....  - saugt jetzt alles weg, softer geht´s nicht!


----------



## Padde (13. November 2011)

Hast Du den da einfach reingepackt und das passt?
Die Frage ist vielleicht blöd, aber verändert sich da sonst was? Geo, Winkel?

Empfehlenswert?


----------



## noco (13. November 2011)

Padde schrieb:


> Hast Du den da einfach reingepackt und das passt?
> Die Frage ist vielleicht blöd, aber verändert sich da sonst was? Geo, Winkel?
> 
> Empfehlenswert?



Also:
Wollt es einfach mal ausprobieren - nicht weil ich unbedingt mehr Federweg wollte, sondern reine Neugierde. Hab den Dämpfer ja auch in nem andern Rad und da macht er einen super Job.
Die Geo ändert sich kaum - gefühlt jedenfalls,da ich mit der 350er Feder (70kg) ziemlich weit im Sag bin. Für meine Zwecke ist das ok, aber ich werde mir auf Dauer mal ne 400er reintun. 
Eigentlich passt der Dämpfer um 1mm nicht rein - im Ruhezustand liegt das Dämpferauge am Oberrohr an, was aber mich jetzt nicht stört....
Empfehlen würd ich den Umbau nicht - bringt nicht wirklich soo viel, als das es das wert wäre! Ist einfach ne Gelegenheit zum experimentieren gewesen - Spass hatte ich vorher exakt gleich viel!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Padde (13. November 2011)

ok! Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Matrox (14. November 2011)

burkhard hat das hier schon vor paar Seiten mal aufgeführt.
er hat nen 216er dämpfer auf 70mm hub umgebaut - so einen hab ich auch verbaut - weil die Frage danach kam.
bzgl. größe: wie schon erwähnt: probefahren ! würde zu L bzw. XL raten bei der Größe !


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. November 2011)

@serkan kargi

Ich fahre XL mit 196cm und bin sehr zufrieden, bergauf steigt nix, trotz Totem und bergab super wendig und verspielt.

Das mit dem 222er Dämpfer ist ja der Hammer, aber hast du nicht etwas Bedenken, wenn du komplett ausfederst, auf Dauer den Rahmen zu Beleidigen?
Du könntest ja den 1mm am Dämpferauge wegnehmen, da ist  genügend Fleisch vorhanden.


----------



## noco (14. November 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht mach ich da noch was.
> Das Dämpferauge liegt halt am Rahmen an, grade so dass er ihn noch berührt. Quasi ist da schon Luft dazwischen, wenn ich nur die Hand auf den Sattel lege.... aber ganz schön ist das trotzdem nicht!
> Jetzt hat das Radl aber erstmal ein paar Monate Pause - ich verdrück mich mit meinem "Allmountain" Bike nach Süden!
> 
> Bernd


----------



## Deleted 100301 (14. November 2011)

@Noco: Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit exzentr. Dämpferbuchsen einzubauen.

Welche Kettenführung fährst du denn da?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. November 2011)

@ Andreas U&D
Aber Einbaulänge bleibt doch Einbaulänge, gut, dann müsste er aber diese zweimal einbauen, dann rutscht der Dämpfer um die Excentrität nach Unten.

Wegen dem Gewicht, vielleicht stimmt ja auch meine Waage gar nicht, ist aber auch Schnurz, so wie es ist, wird es gefahren und fertig. Aufwärts geht es ja eh entspannter, ich möchte in der Abfahrt nicht auf dem Bock wie ein Gummibärchen sitzen, da müssen schon noch ein paar Körner übrig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (15. November 2011)

So, statt bla,bla, mal wieder Bilder vom Sonntag.


----------



## Nill (15. November 2011)

Na endlich mal wieder. 

Ps:triops meins wiegt jetzt auch nur noch 13,8 kg


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. November 2011)

Wieviel, 13,8Kg ???? Wie geht den das?
Ich glaube, meines wiegt nur soviel, wegen der Klingel am Lenker!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. November 2011)

Jo, schöne Bilder Lipper Zipfel!

Ich hab nen Scratch Video im Album, in dem es ein paar mal zu sehen ist (Bikepark), falls es interessiert. Ich hab hier nicht eingestellt, weils nicht wirklich ein Trek Video ist und auch auch nicht unbedingt aktiongeladen, sondern eher was für die, die dabei waren


----------



## Nill (15. November 2011)

Ich muss zugeben das ich Luft/luft fahre ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. November 2011)

@Nill: ich weiss, der Dämpfer ist ja von mir, oder?!
@schulte 69: ich sehe da nur Wald und kein Scratch


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. November 2011)

@lipper-zipfel:

Ich wollte Dich nur zum Video locken 

Ist teilweise aus der Sicht meiner Freundin, teils fahre ich mal durchs Bild (rotes Trikot), teilweise filme ich 

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## jan84 (15. November 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Na endlich mal wieder.
> 
> Ps:triops meins wiegt jetzt auch nur noch 13,8 kg



Da komm ich jetzt mit Mädchenreifen (800g) trotzdem totem und evolver isx6 aber auch drunter. Ziel im Frühjahr sind die 13,9kg mit DH-Reifen. Ich bin gespannt ob sichs ausgeht . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. November 2011)

@Jan84: Da bin ich aber auch gespannt, ich lasse mich aber nicht anstecken, im Gegenteil, bei mir wird es vermutlich noch schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubreifen (15. November 2011)

ich hab hier mal ein video wo mein trek einige male zu sehen ist:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17621
ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. November 2011)

Staubreifen: gut gefahren, warum ist der Rucksack denn immer auf?


----------



## jan84 (15. November 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Jan84: Da bin ich aber auch gespannt, ich lasse mich aber nicht anstecken, im Gegenteil, bei mir wird es vermutlich noch schwerer.



Nicht das es was bringen würde, aber die Leichtbauerei macht Spaß . Maßgabe ist, dass das Bike *für mich* uneingeschränkt DH-tauglich bleiben muss....

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nill (15. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Da komm ich jetzt mit Mädchenreifen (800g) trotzdem totem und evolver isx6 aber auch drunter. Ziel im Frühjahr sind die 13,9kg mit DH-Reifen. Ich bin gespannt ob sichs ausgeht .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Kosten/Nutzen 

hier setze *ich* ein anderes Verhältnis an 
Würde noch einiges gehen aber so wie es ist bleibt es vorerst 

@lipper-z.: jepp, glaube das war deiner


----------



## Marki72 (16. November 2011)

Hallo Scratcher!

Kann mir jemand sagen wo es die neue C-Guide von Bionicon gibt? Irgendwie kann man die nirgends bestellen, nur die Alte

Gruß Marki


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. November 2011)

Moin zusammen,

der untere Steuersatz meines Scratch ist defekt. Kann ich diese Lagerschale verwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (16. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Nicht das es was bringen würde, aber die Leichtbauerei macht Spaß . Maßgabe ist, dass das Bike *für mich* uneingeschränkt DH-tauglich bleiben muss....
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Wie fährt sichs so nach dem Umbau auf Einfach vorne? Wollte das auch evtl, machen. Vor allem weil dann ne vernünftige Kettenführung drauf kann. Mein großes Ritzel ist mit 34z eh recht klein und ich verliere nur ungefähr die niedrigsten 3 Gänge. Damit müsste noch das meiste fahrbar sein.

Grüße


----------



## KP-99 (16. November 2011)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hallo Scratcher!
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo es die neue C-Guide von Bionicon gibt? Irgendwie kann man die nirgends bestellen, nur die Alte
> 
> Gruß Marki



Entschuldigt, dass ich mich in einen fremden Thread einmische, aber zur Bionicon C-Guide V.02 kann ich sagen, dass sie wohl frühstens im Februar erhältlich sein wird, soweit ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Ich warte nämlich selbst drauf..;-)


----------



## Matrox (16. November 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Wie fährt sichs so nach dem Umbau auf Einfach vorne? Wollte das auch evtl, machen. Vor allem weil dann ne vernünftige Kettenführung drauf kann. Mein großes Ritzel ist mit 34z eh recht klein und ich verliere nur ungefähr die niedrigsten 3 Gänge. Damit müsste noch das meiste fahrbar sein.
> 
> Grüße


 
Zum Umbau auf 1-fach kann ich nix sagen, aber kann dir empfehlen mal die raceface atlas schaltbare kefü anzuschauen. Hatte die bis ich sie hier in der börse zufällig gefunden habe nicht gekannt und kann sagen, sie lässt sich problemlos montieren !
Wird übers Innenlager geklemmt und die icsg Aufnahme-Schraube kann man getrost weglassen (gibt dann keine Kolissionen mit den Kettenblattschrauben) da sie an einer der Verstellschrauben für den Arm ohnehin innen irgendwo passend ansteht, so dass sie sich nicht verdrehen kann. Zusammen mit richtig eingestellter Kettenlinie (Spacer!) kann ich jetzt bis auf den größten u kleinsten Alle Gänge absolut schleiffrei fahren - bei 9-fach.

Grüße


----------



## jan84 (16. November 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Wie fährt sichs so nach dem Umbau auf Einfach vorne? Wollte das auch evtl, machen. Vor allem weil dann ne vernünftige Kettenführung drauf kann. Mein großes Ritzel ist mit 34z eh recht klein und ich verliere nur ungefähr die niedrigsten 3 Gänge. Damit müsste noch das meiste fahrbar sein.
> 
> Grüße



Hi Andreas, 

hier ab Darmstadt komm ich mit 34/28 als kleinstem Gang klar. Ich hab das kleine Kettenblatt ja noch drauf. Bei langen steilen anstiegen kann ich noch manuell umlegen. 
Die Kettenführung für oben wird so konstruiert, dass sie ein einfaches Aushängen zum Umlegen zulässt. Bilder folgen in den nächsten Wochen, mal sehen wann ich die Zeit finde. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2011)

HI,

@Jan; wo fährst du denn ab Darmstadt mit 34 / 28? Ich bin bei uns in der Gegend ganz froh ein kleines zu haben... Hast wohl stramme waden!

Meli bist du nie unterwegs?


----------



## jan84 (17. November 2011)

Auf den Meli gehts aus dem Balkhäuser Tal auf Forstweg . Manchmal tuts halt schon weh, klar mit kleineren Übersetzungen kann man halt mehr Trails hochfahren, aber da liegt im Moment nicht der Fokus. Die fahrbaren Höhenmeter pro Tour werden auch eingeschränkt, ist ein bisschen wie Singlespeed fahren . Bin dann meistens auch mit Klickpedalen unterwegs. 
Meine Beine werden häufiger mal als "Streichhölzer" oder "Zahnstocher" bezeichnet . 



Nill schrieb:


> Kosten/Nutzen
> hier setze *ich* ein anderes Verhältnis an
> Würde noch einiges gehen aber so wie es ist bleibt es vorerst


Spaß am Leichtbau ist für mich mittlerweile halt auch ein Nutzen . Kanns aber absolut verstehen wenn man es für sinnfrei hält. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. November 2011)

> Meine Beine werden häufiger mal als "Streichhölzer" oder "Zahnstocher" bezeichnet .


Also betreibst du nicht nur am Bike Leichtbau


----------



## fuzzball (17. November 2011)

respekt , fahr ja mit Kurbel 36/22 und Kassette 11/27 eine ähnliche Übersetzung und hätte sowohl beim Frankenstein, beim Meli als auch bei den Verbindungsanstiegen (zwischen den beiden) größere Probleme ohne das kleine Blatt (vorne) fahrend hochzukommen. WAB sind was anderes, das könnte gehen.   
Ist auch einer der Gründe warum der Vivid wieder zurückging, da konnte man bergauf einfach nicht vernünftig aus dem Sattel gehen ohne das man Seekrank wurde.



jan84 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> hier ab Darmstadt komm ich mit 34/28 als kleinstem Gang klar. Ich hab das kleine Kettenblatt ja noch drauf. Bei langen steilen anstiegen kann ich noch manuell umlegen.
> Die Kettenführung für oben wird so konstruiert, dass sie ein einfaches Aushängen zum Umlegen zulässt. Bilder folgen in den nächsten Wochen, mal sehen wann ich die Zeit finde.
> ...


----------



## Nill (18. November 2011)

Die Scratch Gemeinde sollte mal zusammen ein Fitness Test machen 

Schlage Berlin als Treffpunkt vor .
Aber erst nächste Saison .


----------



## jan84 (18. November 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> respekt , fahr ja mit Kurbel 36/22 und Kassette 11/27 eine ähnliche Übersetzung und hätte sowohl beim Frankenstein, beim Meli als auch bei den Verbindungsanstiegen (zwischen den beiden) größere Probleme ohne das kleine Blatt (vorne) fahrend hochzukommen. WAB sind was anderes, das könnte gehen.
> Ist auch einer der Gründe warum der Vivid wieder zurückging, da konnte man bergauf einfach nicht vernünftig aus dem Sattel gehen ohne das man Seekrank wurde.



Wenn mir nach Trail bergauf ist hab ich ja auch noch das kleine Blatt dran, also ich kann ja noch manuell umlegen. Fahre schlichtweg aber auch einfach ziemlich viel, da wird die Bergtoleranz logischerweise größer. Können bei Gelgenheit ja mal ne Runde zusammen drehen, wollte auch schon länger mal wieder Richtung Feldberg. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. November 2011)

Hi,

@Nil: du liegtst hier total FALSCH

1. Wir fahren hier MTB's, dazu braucht es Berge!
2. Warum denn nicht jetzt und erst im nächsten Jahr? 

Bitte nicht ernst nehmen aber ich fahr eigentlich das ganze Jahr...

Ansonsten müssen wir mal eine Umfrage mache: Hier aus der Nähe 64er PLZ sind ja mindestens 3 Scratcher.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nill (19. November 2011)

Ich fahr ja mich das ganze Jahr  
Aber habe nur noch wenig Zeit in diesem Jahr. 

Hier in Berlin kenn ich auch schon 2  
Aber bin auch für andere Gefilde. 

Würde das dann mit einem Bikepark besuch verbinden . Deshalb next Saison


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2011)

Hi,

keine so schlechte Idee. Wie viele sind das denn hier mit nem Scratch? Ich meine wieviele auch fahren... (Regelmäßig...)

Wobei ich auch ab und zu in Berlin bin. Wenn ich mit dem Auto komm, kann ich mein Rad mal mitbringen! Im Flieger eher nicht...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. November 2011)

es gibt 3 in/um Hamburg


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2011)

Hi,

cool, in Hamburg hab ich auch Kunden. Aber wir treffen uns irgendwo, wo es Berge gibt: MTB NEWS DE Mountainbike News in Deutschland

Wir übersetzen Komplett: Mointainbike ist ein Berg für die BERGE

Wie viele Höhenmeter macht Ihr auf ner Tour in Berlin oder Hamburg. Interessiert mich jetzt echt mal!

Viele Grüße

LL


----------



## staubreifen (20. November 2011)

kommt doch nach sachsen  
dort ist es auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Nill (20. November 2011)

Wir wollen zahlen 
Hamburg 3
Berlin 2 
Sachen ? 

Gruß


----------



## staubreifen (20. November 2011)

mh für sachsen gebe ich eine 1 oder wenn mein freund kann eine 2 aber wieso denn bitte hamburg und berlin?? das ist ja das flachste was es gibt -----> vielleicht sollte es deshalb ausprobiert werden?! 
my mind




ach ja ich bin sowieso erst ab januar verfügbar, oder ihr kommt alle rüber in die staten hier gibt es auch ein paar gute trails  bekommt dann auch kostenloses bier ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2011)

Hehe,

das muss aber auch Kostenlos sein! 

Es steh also Hamburg : Berlin 3:2 ich glaube aber eher 3:3 wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe. 
Wer hat die meisten hm am Stück als Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (20. November 2011)

es könnten aber auch nur 2 in hamburg sein. Der Besitze hat jetzt ein Session. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob der es geschrottet oder seinerFrau/Freundin gegeben hat.


----------



## staubreifen (20. November 2011)

ihr seit schon komisch 
zum bergrad fahren an die Nordsee oder Berlin  
jeder das was er will


----------



## Blackdog1981 (21. November 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> es könnten aber auch nur 2 in hamburg sein. Der Besitze hat jetzt ein Session. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob der es geschrottet oder seinerFrau/Freundin gegeben hat.




also mein scratch habe ich noch, das Fährt jetzt meine frau 
Also es gibt ein paar mehr scratch in Hamburg und Umgebung.
kaltenkirchen (nähe Hamburg) 2 Bikes Kollegen von mir
Hamburg 3-4 Bikes


----------



## Padde (21. November 2011)

Mein Bruder und ich fahren auch je eines.


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. November 2011)

Nix da Hamburg, ab in den Süden zu mir.


----------



## Nill (21. November 2011)

Also wie ich das sehe sind jetzt 5-6 in Hamburg? 

Jetzt will ich trails sehen  

Aber könnte auch Leute mit Richtung Süden nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50Fifty (21. November 2011)

Thüringen  kommt nach erfurt Mädels, da gehts ordentlich scharf!


----------



## eh6 (21. November 2011)

Hi,

brauch dringend eure Hilfe.

Würdet ihr mir von einem Scratch in Größe 17,5 also M abraten.
Bin ca. 177 cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von ca. 79cm.
Hab ein tolles Angebot gefunden. Das gibts leider nur dieser Größe.
Bin bisher ein Remedy in 18,5 gefahren. Auf dem Remedy empfand ich es
fast etwas störent die gestreckte position. 

Möchte das Scratch 8 damit ich es bergab noch mehr krachen lassen kann.
Es sollte sich aber noch ne Tour mit 50km fahren lassen.

Geht das???

Das Oberrohr soll ja ziehmlich kurz sein.

Ne Probefahrt lässt sich leider nicht machen, da ich das Bike bestellen müsste. Und in der Umgebung gibts das Scratch nicht mehr.

Danke für eure Tipps....


----------



## Bashorbadger (21. November 2011)

"bin 1,78 mit 80cm SL fahr M. Im Park isses ne Macht, auf Tour bissl zu klein
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber nicht störend.. ungewohnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

ohne Probefahrt? würd ich nicht machen.


----------



## eh6 (21. November 2011)

Könnt es ja, falls es nicht passen sollte, zur Not wieder zurück schicken.
Aber das ist mir bissle zuviel Action.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. November 2011)

*So hab mein Scratch umgebaut  fürs erstes mit eine  Marzocchi 55 aber im neue Jahr kommt eine Totem *


----------



## jan84 (23. November 2011)

Weshalb der Umstieg?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Thommy1234 (23. November 2011)

Hi, bin 178 groß und habe mich vor 2 Wochen die selbe Frage gefragt, habs mir dann aber doch gekauft, da ich das Scratch fast ausschließlich in Parks fahren werde.

Für Touren wär mir das Bike wahrscheinlich zu kurz, es ist wirklich verglichen zu dem Giant Reign in S meiner Freundin, gefühlt gleich groß (OK, Reign Vorbau ist ein bisschen länger). 

Habs leider noch nicht im Park fahren können, fühlt sich aber sehr verspielt an, wird denke ich ziemlich spaßig zu fahren.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Weshalb der Umstieg?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


weil fürs DH habe ich ein Session 88


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. November 2011)

Ich würde es auch gern umbauen. Zur Auswahl stehen im Moment Fox 36 float 180mm oder die 66 evo3 ti. ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden. Für die Fox spricht das Gewicht, die 66 wohl das ansprechverhalten. Beide wären weiß, ich will den Hauptrahmen noch irgendwie knallgrün machen lassen.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (24. November 2011)

ich wollte auch mein Rahmen ganz grün machen aber jetzt bleibt das alles so.
Also beide gabeln sind geil  ich glaube ich wurde mich für die fox in scheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (24. November 2011)

Da es bei mir mit der "schaltbaren" einfachführung doch nicht so funktioniert wie gewünscht werd ich wohl erstmal doch wieder auf Umwerfer umsteigen. Ich hatte bisher einen SLX dran, der hat aber das Problem, dass die Kette bei den kleinen Ritzeln auf der Kassette auf dem unteren Leitblech lief. 
Das 20er Blatt was als kleines drauf ist macht das nicht besser. Welchen Umwerfer fahrt ihr (schleiffrei?). Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob der 2fach X0 high direct mount mit 20/34 funktioniert oder sollte ich da den 3fach fahren?

Grüße & danke,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. November 2011)

Gestern das schöne Wetter nochmal genutzt, knapp über 2000m noch 20 Grad!



Wehe, einer kritisiert meine Klingel, die brauche ich für die Wanderer auf den Trails


----------



## jan84 (24. November 2011)

Klingel ist super & öfter mal nötig .


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. November 2011)

> Klingel ist super & öfter mal nötig .


Aber so schwer, daß Bike wiegt gleich mal 16Kg.


----------



## Nill (25. November 2011)

oh man.....ich will auch !!!

PLUS --> die Entscheidung ist gefallen ALLE zu lipper-zipfel


----------



## McFlury (25. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> ... Ich hatte bisher einen SLX dran, der hat aber das Problem, dass die Kette bei den kleinen Ritzeln auf der Kassette auf dem unteren Leitblech lief...
> 
> Grüße & danke,
> Jan



Du kannst ein 10fach SLX nehmen. Denn kann man durch ein Langloch in der Höhe verstellen. Das passt dann bei einem 22er schon ganz gut. Im Stand schleift die Kette zwar auf dem größten Ritzel immer noch. Bei fahren ist dann aber Ruhe


----------



## jan84 (25. November 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Du kannst ein 10fach SLX nehmen. Denn kann man durch ein Langloch in der Höhe verstellen. Das passt dann bei einem 22er schon ganz gut. Im Stand schleift die Kette zwar auf dem größten Ritzel immer noch. Bei fahren ist dann aber Ruhe



Ich hatte ja einen SLX drauf (weiss allerdings nicht ob 9 oder 10 fach) die Langlochverstellung geht da aber nur übern sehr kleinen Bereich (2-3mm). Der Bereich sieht bei den X0 Umwerfern z.B. wesentlich größer aus. Frage ist nur in welche Richtung der Verstellbereich größer ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. November 2011)

@jan84
Mach doch das Langloch etwas auf, dann kommst du weiter runter und sparst dir das Geld für einen neuen Umwerfer, ist eine Sache von 10min.


----------



## McFlury (25. November 2011)

Original war bei meinem AIR 6 von 2010 ein 9fach SLX drauf. Denn habe gegen den 10fach slx getauscht. Der 10fach hat einen erheblich größeren Verstellbereich auf den Bildern sieht Du den Unterschied. 

...und ja, der 10fach Umwerfer funktioniert einwandfrei mit dem 9fach Hebel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. November 2011)

Bam, thx McFlury, das wollte ich hören . Werd mir dann einfach den 2fach X0 holen. 

@Roman: Hab ich auch schon probiert, ist leider nicht ausreichend zu holen. 

grüße & dank, 
Jan


----------



## McFlury (25. November 2011)

Ich bin dem ganzen jetzt mit 1x10 aus dem Weg gegangen.
Vorn 34, hinten 11-36 passt für´s Mittelgebirge gut. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## jan84 (25. November 2011)

Bin ja jetzt auch ne Zeit 1,5fach gefahren (34 (20)  11/28). Größere Kassetten sind mir zum einen zu schwer, zum anderen sind mir beim DH fahren die Gangsprünge zu groß. 
Die 1-fach Führung die ein manuelles Umlegen aufs kleine Blatt erlaubt ist leider -wie oben abgedeutet- komplexer geworden als gedacht. Daher jetzt wohl erstmal wieder mit Umwerfer.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. November 2011)

Hi,

auch wenn der Zipfel aleine ist, besser als Hamburg oder Berlin. Nur für den ein oder anderen ne ordentliche Anfahrt. Ich denk ich könnt mal ein Weekend einrichten: Eventuell sind ja die Da Radler mit am Start...


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. November 2011)

Hey Lars,aber  dann wären es schon zwei mit dem Namen Lipp.
Kommst noch vor oder nach dem Schnee?


----------



## Nill (26. November 2011)

ICH WILL AUCH ! wo wann wie  VOR DEM SCHNEE !!! Yeehaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (27. November 2011)

Hi,
@Lipper, vor dem Schnee wird wohl nix, dann eher mal wenn es Schnee (POWDER) hat. Aber dann mit dem Snowboard...

Bei mir geht es in 2 WOchen nach Costa Rica zum Wellenreiten, da kann ich dann auf's Radeln mal für ein paar Tage verzichten.

Heute bin ich auch ein wenig angeschlagen und will keine Erkältung riskieren.


----------



## bansaiman (28. November 2011)

Welche Abmessungen haben die untere und die obere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme?
Also Länge, Durchmesser und wie lang ist der gewindefreie Teil?

KAnn man irgendwoher eine alternative Schraube herbekommen anstatt die Originale von Trek zu bestellen? Ist sicher billiger ;-)

KOmm für ein paar Tage leider nicht an mein Rad aber muss die Abmessungen durchgeben ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. November 2011)

Beide Schrauben sind gleich und hjaben einen 10er Aussendurchmesser.
Die Länge und das Gewinde habe ich hier schon mal beschrieben, ist glaube ich ein Feingewinde und deshalb schwierig zu besorgen.

Nachtrag:Beide Schrauben haben eine Schraubenlänge mit Kopf =66mm.


----------



## Bashorbadger (28. November 2011)

naja, musst nur bei nem Fachmann bestellen  so lange es nach DIN EN genormt ist.. dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2011)

Hi,

@Bainsmann: wieder ein Scratcher?

Es muss ja kein Feingewinde sein, wenn das Gegenstück angepasst wird. Man waren das Zeiten, als ich einen Azubi als Kollegen hatte, der sowas schnell erledigt hat... Da hatte ich aber noch weniger Ideen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. November 2011)

Ja, aber in das Gegenstück ein Regelgewinde zu schneiden, wäre nicht besonders klug, da hast dann zwei Gewindegänge, die halten und der Rest?
In diesem Fall musst die Originalen nehmen, oder als Alternative gibt es Misumi.


----------



## Bashorbadger (29. November 2011)

einfach ordentl. ausmessen und bestellen http://www.edelstahl-normteile.de/schrauben/zylinderkopfschrauben.html

bevor gebastelt wird.. würde ich lieber versuchen, günstig ersatz zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, seid ihr Alle im Winterschlaf?
Muss mal den Thread wieder etwas hochziehen, geht ja gar nicht.
Heute mal den letzten schönen Tag noch nutzen, bei uns hat es im Moment 15 Grad in der Sonne und am Montag soll Schnee kommen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

ne Winterschlaf noch nicht aber hier kübelt es aus Eimern. Stell Du doch einfach mal ein paar Fotos ein, dann siehts draussen auch nicht mehr ganz so grau aus 

Gruss


----------



## Nill (2. Dezember 2011)

What ? Schnee....oh Yeha ! Driften  

Hab jetzt den Roco TST im Scratch..... Werde mal berichten, aber erst nachdem mein Spezi. Sattel wieder zurück ist .
Der Henge im Ti Streben ist doch tatsächlich unter meine(80 kg)m Gewicht gebrochen ?!nach 1 1/5 Jahren ! --> update: bekomme einen Neuen  ab heute nur noch Speci. Sättel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Dezember 2011)

@schulte69
jepp, mache ich vielleicht noch heute abend.
Muss aber über das Wochende nach Düsseldorf zur Verwandschaft, könnte also auch nix werden.
Bist du eigentlich auch so ein alter Sack, ist die Zahl dein Jahrgang?


----------



## jan84 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich schon wieder . Nachdem das Scratch jetzt doch noch nen großen Bruder (Session) bekommen wird rüste ich bei Gabel und Dämpfer wieder etwas zurück. Sollte jemand Interesse an:
- Totem SoloAir, Tapered (Schaft lang genug für Scratch in XL), weiss, RC2DH (Zugstufe, High-&Lowspeed Druckstufe), neu im Sommer gekauft (2011er Modell), 2638g. Einige Gebrauchsspuren, keine für die Gabel relevanten Stürze (gegen irgendwas gefahren, zu kurzer Sprung oÄ) 
- Manitou Evolver ISX 6 (Luft, Zugstufe, High-&Lowspeed Druckstufe + Progression), neu und ungefahren, mit IGUS Gleitlagern inkl. passender Hülsen für das Scratch, 468g. War der "schwere" Ersatzdämpfer. 





haben möge er sich mit Preisvorstellung melden. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @schulte69
> jepp, mache ich vielleicht noch heute abend.
> Muss aber über das Wochende nach Düsseldorf zur Verwandschaft, könnte also auch nix werden.
> Bist du eigentlich auch so ein alter Sack, ist die Zahl dein Jahrgang?



Nabend,

in Düsseldorf, das ist ja ganz in der Nähe! Wenn du nochmal da bist, dann meld dich doch einfach mal. Trails gibt's hier genug. Und nein, ich bin noch nicht so "alt". Das ist meine alte Trikotnummer. Ich hab mal skaterhockey (in Düsseldorf) gespielt, daher die Nummer.


----------



## staubreifen (4. Dezember 2011)

edit


----------



## mr420 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi habe mir nach nem jahr jetzt mal die lager im hinterbau meines scratch angeschaut, die 6901. er lager sitzen fest und lassen sich per hand nicht mehr drehen. bei allen anderen sieht es noch gut aus kein spiel usw. woran erkenne ich genau, dass die lager defekt sind? Ich habe jetzt mal zwei neue 6901max bei toxaholic bestellt. die frage ist ob ich die anderen auch tauschen sollte?


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja,eigentlich sind alle Lager scheixxe.
Habe auch alle kontrolliert und es waren Alle defekt oder schwer angeschlagen.
Ich werde vermutlich Buchsen drehen und alle Lagerstellen auf Igus Bundbuchsen umstellen.
Sollte jemand Interesse haben, ich habe vor, die Lager auszupressen, Buchsen aus Alu zu drehen, die die selbe Geo der Lager haben, aber Innen ein Gleitlager aufnehmen können.
Dies habe ich jetzt irgendwann vor, wenn bei uns der Schnee gekommen ist.
Je mehr wir sind umso billiger werden die Drehteile .


----------



## jan84 (4. Dezember 2011)

In Ansätzen drüber nachgedacht hab ich auch schon... Ist halt die Frage obs wirklich besser ist, lässt sich ja relativ schlecht dichten. Vorteil wäre natürlich eine wesentlich schnellere Tauschbarkeit... Außendurchmesser der Buchsen würdest du nach Messung einfach als relativ lockere Presspassung tolerieren? Hier sollte man vllt - falls Sammelbestellung - vorher an wenigstens 2-3 Rädern messen, damit es keine Probleme durch "ausgelutschte" Lagersitze oÄ gibt. 

Würde wahrscheinlich Sinn machen sich mit Igus selbst kurz über das Thema zu unterhalten hinsichtlich Gestaltung der Lagerstelle, sind ja letztendlich verschiedene Durchmesser denkbar...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe beruflich damit zu tun, diese Lager sind ja dafür konzipiert, mit Schmutz in Kontakt zu treten, da würde ich mir dann keine Sorgen machen.
Ja, die Buchsen würde ich Aussen von den Toleranzen wie ein Kugellager versehen, damit entfällt auch dann das Vermessen der Rahmen, ausser es fällt einer komplett aus der Reihe.
Diese werden dann einfach anstelle der Lager eingepresst.

Natürlich werde ich vorher alle Lagerstellen am CAD aufreissen und mir genauer betrachten, dann werde ich einen Entwurf machen und hier wieder einstellen.


----------



## jan84 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hoffe auf zeitnahen Schnee bei Euch, Wechsel steht bei mir auch wieder an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Dezember 2011)

Moin Zipfel,

also ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich da mitmache. Kannst Du absehen, was sowas kostet?


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Dezember 2011)

Bei den Gleitlagern handelt es sich um Iglidur J, diese liegen bei 10 StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r eine 10er Welle bei 1,57â¬ pro StÃ¼ck.
http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0017_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de
Die Drehteile, bei genÃ¼gender Anzahl kommen ca. auf 4-5â¬ pro StÃ¼ck.
WÃ¤ren also 8 Lagerstellen x 5,57-6,57â¬.
Ist aber nur eine Hausnummer!


----------



## Nill (5. Dezember 2011)

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Dezember 2011)

@jan84
seit einer Stunde kommt Schnee runter 
Ich werde mal in der Weihnachtszeit was entwerfen und Euch dann informieren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Dezember 2011)

Na das klingt doch gut! Die Preise finde ich auch völlig ok, da die Lager ja eh besser sind als die üblichen Drecksdinger. Dass die Premiumhersteller da knausern..., das ist so wie die Sollbruchstellen an PKWs...


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Dezember 2011)

Habe mal die Preise der Kugellager zusammengerechnet:
10,64 fÃ¼r 6901 VRS (Wippe)
16,96 fÃ¼r 6900 VRS (Wippe)
17,34 fÃ¼r 6903 VRS/10 (Hauptlager)
19,96 fÃ¼r 6903 VRS (ABP)
-----------------------
63,90â¬

Die Preise sind fÃ¼r Lagerpaare, wenn ich da leicht drunter bleibe, oder gleich bin, wÃ¤re das doch in Ordnung?!
Und dann sind nur noch die Gleitlager fÃ¼r 1,5-2â¬ pro StÃ¼ck Ersatzteile also max. 16â¬ bei komplettem Lagerwechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Dezember 2011)

klingt vernünftig!


----------



## Padde (5. Dezember 2011)

Dabei!


----------



## Pred0509 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wäre auch daran Interessiert


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich fasse mal zusammen.
Interessenten wären:
jan84
schulte69
Nill
Padde
Pred0509
Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus für meinen Haus und Hof Fertiger.
Da kann ich schon was rausholen bei der Anzahl von 48 Drehteilen.


----------



## 2Pat (5. Dezember 2011)

wäre auch dabei


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wer Interesse hat, der kopiert sich einfach dazu.
Es gibt aber noch genaue Infos bezügl. Preis und Ausführung.

Interessenten wären:
jan84
schulte69
Nill
Padde
Pred0509
2Pat


----------



## Deep (5. Dezember 2011)

Was kostet eigentlich so ein kompletter Lagersatz bei Trek?


----------



## krysheri (5. Dezember 2011)

Interessant, weißt jemand ob die Lager beim Remi 8 2011 und Scratch dieselben sind? Falls ja hätte ich auch Interesse.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Dezember 2011)

Also das mit dem Lagersatz und der Verwendbarkeit weiss ich nicht, aber ich vermute mal, Trek schlägt noch was drauf auf den Satz Lager und die Lager sind nicht die Selben, da beide Bikes ja für Unterschiedliche Belastungen gerechnet worden sind.


----------



## fuzzball (5. Dezember 2011)

Frage, hat jemand von euch die Garantiebedingungen von Trek hinsichtlich des Rahmens zur Hand?

merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn an der Lagerstelle was kaputtgeht nach dem Umbau wirds essig sein. Aus den Kettenstreben werden sie sich nur schwer rausreden können . 

@ Roman: Kann dein Haus-&Hofdreher NC-Drehen/Fräsen (am besten auf einer Maschine )? Dann hätte ich da auch noch was...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## hans.d.87 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi welchen Umwerfer würdet ihr für das Scratch emfehlen.
Fahr das 8er von 2011 und hab jetzt von der 1-Fach auf 2-Fach SLX gewechselt....

Danke schon mal


----------



## staubreifen (5. Dezember 2011)

@lipper-zipfel

und welche lager sind das die du planst? 
alle??


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Dezember 2011)

staubreifen: Ja, ich habe sie zwar noch nicht einzeln bewertet, aber vor habe ich schon, alle Lager durchgehend zu Ändern.
jan84: Ja, hat er, aber du weisst, Einzelanfertigungen sind im Allgemeinen einiges teurer als die Serie, aber ich  habe da einen dicken Stein im Brett und könnte da etwas für dich machen.
Was soll an der Lagerstelle kaputtgehen, wenn die Buchsen genauso toleriert sind, wie die verwendeten Industrielager?


----------



## jan84 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich schick dir heute abend mal ne Mail mit Zeichnungen. 

Ich sehe - bei gleicher Tolerierung wie bei den Orginallagern - keine Probleme. 
Du willst die Abstandshalterfunktion des überstehenden Innenrings bei den Orginallagern durch den Bund der Gleitlager abdecken oder? Hast Du die Achsen der Orginallagerung mal gemessen? Entsprechen die nem geraden Wellendurchmesser oder muss man da wieder die Lager oder die Achsen bearbeiten?


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Dezember 2011)

Richtig, der Lagerbund ersetzt die Ringe, dann haben wir auch gleich mehr Führungslänge.
Die Lagerdimensionen sollten auch mindestens 1:1 sein, d.h., bei einer 10er Welle auch eine mind. Führungslänge von 10mm.

Die Wellenmesser liegen an der Wippe bei 10mm.
Am Hauplager und am ABP haben wir den Durchmesser 12mm.
Vermutlich liegen alle Wellendurchmesser bei XXf7, aber das messe ich noch nach.
Sonst wird nichts Nachbearbeitet, macht ja auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## fuzzball (6. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn an der Lagerstelle was kaputtgeht nach dem Umbau wirds essig sein. Aus den Kettenstreben werden sie sich nur schwer rausreden können .



mir gings nicht um euren Umbau, überlege ob ich meins von dem grausigen Lack und Trekaufklebern entferne


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Dezember 2011)

So, die Wellendurchmesser der Industrielager betragen 10,12 und 17mm.
Igus hat Lager mit 10,12 und 17mm.


----------



## othu (6. Dezember 2011)

Bis wann müsstest du Bescheid wissen?
Ich überlege gerade ein Scratch Rahmen in XL zu kaufen, sollte das klappen wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (6. Dezember 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> mir gings nicht um euren Umbau, überlege ob ich meins von dem grausigen Lack und Trekaufklebern entferne



Hatte ich auch schon vor.

Eine anfrage beim TREK Store in München schaffte Klarheit: keine Gewährleistung oder Garantie mehr !


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Dezember 2011)

> Bis wann müsstest du Bescheid wissen?
> Ich überlege gerade ein Scratch Rahmen in XL zu kaufen, sollte das klappen wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!


Ich denke bis Mitte Januar 2012 wäre ausreichend, vorher habe ich noch nichts gezeichnet.


----------



## fuzzball (6. Dezember 2011)

das ist mir auch klar, wobei die Garantie erlischt, bei der GWL kommt es drauf an.

Wollte mir nur die Garantiebdingungen mal anschauen und abwägen ob es sich lohnt deren Wirksamkeit zu erhalten.


----------



## jan84 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hab wegen der Umlackiererei auch schon überlegt. Ich denke alles was über Gewährleistung auf die Kettenstreben hinausgeht kann man dann definitiv vergessen. 
Andererseits hatte ich bei der Anfrage nach den Kettenstreben den Eindruck, dass die Ersatzteile auch im Kauf "relativ günstig" sind. Wobei ich nicht angefragt hatte was Hauptrahmen oÄ kosten. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## McFlury (6. Dezember 2011)

Heute: Beginn der Wintersportsaison im Taunus


----------



## fuzzball (6. Dezember 2011)

Altkönig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (6. Dezember 2011)

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit .


----------



## McFlury (6. Dezember 2011)

Richtig! ...und 5 cm Schnee


----------



## martinfueloep (6. Dezember 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Heute: Beginn der Wintersportsaison im Taunus


 
Wintersportsaison = Wetscream oder Dirty Dan aufziehen und der Spaß geht weiter!


----------



## Marciman (6. Dezember 2011)

@lipper-zipfel: ich bin auch dabei!

@alle
das Glück hat mir einen zweiten Scratchrahmen verpasst, nun will ich es aufbauen. Ich habe ein Scratch Air für Enduro und leichtes Freeriding.
Das zweite möchte ich ausschließlich für Freeride und Bikepark aufbauen. Nun meine Frage:
Ich suche einen passenden Dämpfer und eine Gabel mit bestem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Sollte man Luft bei 110kg überhaupt in betracht ziehen? Was haltet ihr von CaneCreek Double Barrier? Lyrik oder Totem?

Danke!


----------



## jan84 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

guck mal hier in Post http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8984105&postcount=2279 oder bei mir in den Bikemarkt. Ich hab mit beidem sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, rüste nur wegen Anschaffung von Session ab.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Dezember 2011)

Interessenten wären:
jan84
schulte69
Nill
Padde
Pred0509
2Pat 
Hans.d.87
Marciman

@Marciman: Ganz klar die Totem und der Dämpfer vom Jan soll auch ganz gut gehen.


----------



## Nill (6. Dezember 2011)

Fahr selbst eine Lyrik zum Freeriden / Enduro.

Muss aber sagen wenn es ein reines park bike werden soll würde sofort eine Totem einbauen.
Dämpfer ist der CCDB m.M. nach unschlagbar! Die Einstellung und feintuning ist ein traum !


----------



## fuzzball (6. Dezember 2011)

wenn schon einen CCDB, dann auch eine Gabel, die diesem angemessen ist (z.B. BOS Idylle SC)


----------



## Bashorbadger (6. Dezember 2011)

würde fuzzball zustimmen.. wenn schon n"gescheiter" Dämpfer rein kommt, dann bitte auch ne "gescheite" Gabel.

@Lipper-Zipfel kannst mich auch mit auf die Liste packen.


Hab selbst als Feinwerkmechaniker gearbeitet.. und hab noch sehr gute connections in die Firma. Ich lasse dort momentan für mich Hardware Aufnahmen fürn LED-Lampen Prototypen fertigen. 
Könnte ja auch ma nachfragen evtl. machens meine Kollegen ja günstiger.


----------



## staubreifen (7. Dezember 2011)

Interessenten wären:
jan84
schulte69
Nill
Padde
Pred0509
2Pat 
Hans.d.87
Marciman
Staubreifen 


@alle wenn wir schon ein scratch treffen vorhaben könnten die lager ja dort verteilt werden. das spart versand kosten, und es werden deshalb mehr kommen zum treffen.

MY DREAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Dezember 2011)

Interessenten wären:
jan84
schulte69
Nill
Padde
Pred0509
2Pat
Hans.d.87
Marciman
Staubreifen
Bashorbadger

@Staubreifen: du meinst das Treffen wäre günstiger, als die Versandkosten?


----------



## othu (7. Dezember 2011)

Nochmal kurzer Einwurf: du willst aber die original Wellen und Bolzen benutzen? Halten die das aus? Der Stephan Huber nutzt bei seinen Dämpfer Gleitlagern ja extra harteloxierte Buchsen damit die Öberfläche sich an den Gleitlagern nicht abnutzt?!

Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Otto


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Dezember 2011)

http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0017....htm?c=DE&l=de

Bestes Verschleissverhalten bei weichen Wellen ist da nachzulesen.
Ausserdem sind die Originale ja auch eloxiert.


----------



## othu (7. Dezember 2011)

Link geht nicht, aber danke, sollte also reichen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Dezember 2011)

http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0017_0000_DEde.htm

Jetzt nochmal !
Wird sogar von Igus für die Schwingenlagerung empfohlen.


----------



## thegood (7. Dezember 2011)

Du hast nicht zufällig nen Remedy rumstehen und willst zusätzlich welche fürs Remedy bauen ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es da auch Lagerprobleme?
Hab zwei Kumpels, die haben Beide eins, aber nur als Zweitrad.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (7. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch die genauen Maße für den Steuersatz sagen?

- Einpresstiefe oben
- Einpresstiefe unten
- Einpressdurchmesser oben
- Einpressdurchmesser unten

Gibts sonst noch auf was zu achten? Seid ihr zufrieden mit dem verbauten FSA Steuersatz?

Grüße


----------



## t0obi (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich nem neuen Laufradssatz fahre das scratch 8 2011.
Hatte mir vor diesen Satz zu holen, Vorderrad müsste von der achse her ja passen bin mir nur beim Hinterrad nicht ganz sicher passt die steckachse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein, Hinterrad müsste 12 x 142mm haben.


----------



## t0obi (7. Dezember 2011)

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit die Steckachse zu wechseln oder am Hinterrad was zu ändern ?
Oder kann ich den Laufradsatz nicht verwenden?


----------



## Locke1976 (7. Dezember 2011)

hier mal meins bei einem nächtlichen Ausritt


----------



## krysheri (7. Dezember 2011)

t0obi schrieb:


> Gibts da ne Möglichkeit die Steckachse zu wechseln oder am Hinterrad was zu ändern ?
> Oder kann ich den Laufradsatz nicht verwenden?


Laut dem Link kannst du an dem LRS HR zu QR umrüsten. Am Scratch müsste das auch gehen von 142x12 zu QR:


----------



## t0obi (7. Dezember 2011)

krysheri schrieb:


> Laut dem Link kannst du an dem LRS HR zu QR umrüsten. Am Scratch müsste das auch gehen von 142x12 zu QR:


 
Ja habe ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin darauf gekommen dass es anscheinend extra adapter für 12x135mm gibt, also kann man seine steckachse behalten und muss nur die adapter tauschen?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reOxCYB18kM&feature=player_embedded"]Trek Scratch 142x12 system explained      - YouTube[/nomedia] ein Video dazu


----------



## Nill (7. Dezember 2011)

@toobi: genau so ist es ! Bekommt man beim kauf des Scratch eigentlich dazu! Einfach mal beim Händler deines Vertrauens nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0obi (7. Dezember 2011)

Noch ne Frage zum Laufradsatz Mavic Crossmax SX passt der zum Einsatzbereich vom scratch (Bikepark und Touren) ?
*
*


----------



## staubreifen (8. Dezember 2011)

> du meinst das Treffen wäre günstiger, als die Versandkosten?


ha, bestimmt nicht aber es wäre viel schöner.


----------



## Nill (8. Dezember 2011)

@toobi: knifflige "langsame" enduro touren  a la 601 super! Bikepark nicht so toll, grade wenn man nicht den saubersten Style hat  soll heißen einfach übers steinfeld mosschen ist da nicht , da muss man schon schön sauber durchzirkeln. So meine persönliche Erfahrung. Fahre Sie Ca. 1 1/2Jahre . Auch der Ersatz der Speicher stellte sich schwierig an . Jetzt habe ich immer eine Reserve.


----------



## othu (8. Dezember 2011)

*lipper-zipfel-Gleitlagerliste:*

jan84
schulte69
Nill
Padde
Pred0509
2Pat
Hans.d.87
Marciman
Staubreifen
Bashorbadger
othu


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2011)

Locke1976 schrieb:


> hier mal meins bei einem nächtlichen Ausritt



kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor das Radl


----------



## Nill (8. Dezember 2011)

@locke: Welche Dämpferlänge ist dem im Rad?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Dezember 2011)

Aufgrund des grauen Wetters draussen schwelge ich in Erinnerungen, die den Thread vielleicht auch etwas auflockern. Vielleicht gefällts ja?!
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja sehr schön, wenn ich das Trikot betrachte, fällt mir immer der Flatteraugust ein


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Dezember 2011)

So, habe mal das hintere Wippenlager vermessen und dazu die Wippe und die Kettenstrebe aufgerissen.
Auf den Bildern 1 und 2 seht ihr zwei Ansichten der Modelle.
Das Bild 3 zeigt die aktuelle Einbausituation in allen Scratchs und verdeutlicht, warum die Lager nicht allzulange halten können, weil das Lager komplett verspannt wird, wenn die Komponenten nicht 100% zueinander fluchten und das ist leider in unserem Fall so.
Das Bild 4 zeigt die Igus Buchse in gelb und den Lagerersatzkörper daneben. So wie sich die Situation  darstellt, bekomme ich das ohne grösseren Änderungsaufwand nicht gebacken. Die rechte Seite ist wunderbar, aber wenn man die linke Seite betrachtet, dann sieht man, daß der abgesetzte Lagerbolzen genau auf die schmale Fläche der Lagerbuchse drückt und das ist schlecht. Entweder baue ich noch einen neuen Lagerbolzen, der eine Anlaufscheibe dazwischen aufnehmen kann, oder der Lagerbolzen sollte wie eine Passschraube ausgeführt werden, damit der Abstand Wippe und Kettenstrebe genau eingehalten werden kann, dann könnte ich dieses Prinzip so übernahmen.
Aber das ist leider nur eine von vier Lagerstellen, d.h., ohne grossen Aufwand ist es nicht getan und somit aus meiner Sicht leider hinfällig, oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Dezember 2011)

Flatteraugust? Jaromir Jagr sollte Dir dabei einfallen! 

Mach Dir nicht soooo viel Mühe mit den Lagern! Wie lang hat man ein Radl? drei Jahre? Dann tausch ich lieber irgendwann mal komplett und gut ists. Also wegen mir musste Dir da kein Bein ausreissen, so sehr ich das Scratch auch mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ah der Jaromir also 

Mache ich schon nicht, aber ich möchte gerne ein perfektes Bike, schliesslich bin ich ja Maschinenbauer. Das waren jetzt 15min. Arbeit.
Dann stelle ich halt auch ein paar Bilder rein.
Und als Familienvater gibt es nicht alle drei Jahre ein Bike, obwohl die Idee gar nicht schlecht ist, sind die Lager verschlissen, gibt es ein neues Bike.


----------



## othu (9. Dezember 2011)

Oha, jetzt verstehe ich auch, was ich dir gerade per PN geschrieben habe 

Da ich nicht abschätzen kann, wie hoch der daraus entstehende Zeit und Geld Aufwand ist, habe ich schon Interesse das weiter zu verfolgen.

Ich tausche gerade an einem Giant ReignX die Lager, dabei stören mich gar nicht so sehr die 80Euro (okay, inzwischen 100Euro, die ersten Lager habe ich zerstört weil es mein erster Lagerwechsel war) für die SKF-Lager, aber es ist halt schon ein enormer Aufwand...


----------



## Marciman (9. Dezember 2011)

@Nill: Der Dämpfer hat die klassischen 216mm Einbaulänge. 

@schulte69: auch eine L bei 1,90m ;-) ?

Ich suche auch noch im Umland Dortmund / Düsseldorf coole Trails. Habt ihr paar Tips?

Ist so ein großer Unterschied zwischen der Gabel von BOS und der Totem? Die Fox finde ich vom Ansprechverhalten schon Klasse, aber zu teuer, um zwei Räder damit auszustatten.


----------



## McFlury (9. Dezember 2011)

...und das nach nur 2 Monaten. Es ist aber überraschend die gut der Hinterbau dennoch funktioniert hat

Ich glaub, ich muss mich auch an die Lagerbestellung dran hängen. Könnte man auf die ürspünglichen Lager wieder zurückrüsten?


----------



## othu (9. Dezember 2011)

Warum frisst das Scratch den so viele Kugellager?
Ich habe wie oben geschrieben ein 2010er Giant ReignX zerlegt, die Kugellager waren noch tadellos, habe sie nur ersetzt weil der Rahmen eh gerade auseinander war...


----------



## Bashorbadger (9. Dezember 2011)

hmm verrückt. Vielleicht gibt es deswegen ab 2012 kein Scratch mehr.
Naja ich glaub 2012 kommt bei mir ne AM-Waffe her und das Scratch wird im Park geqäult bis was kaputt geht.

Bei mir sinds aber weniger die Lager, sondern mehr die Bolzen.. muss die fast nach 5 Runden/Touren ausbauen, abziehen etc.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (9. Dezember 2011)

Muss mich eben nochmal zitieren. Vielleicht weiß es ja doch jemand. Komm leider im Moment nicht an mein Bike, sonst würd ichs selber ausmessen.



Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch die genauen Maße für den Steuersatz sagen?
> 
> - Einpresstiefe oben
> - Einpresstiefe unten
> ...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Dezember 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> @Nill: Der Dämpfer hat die klassischen 216mm Einbaulänge.
> 
> @schulte69: auch eine L bei 1,90m ;-) ?
> 
> ...


Nabend,

ich glaub, es ist sogar der XL Rahmen..., wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
Trails gibts von Dortmund bis Düsseldorf reichlich! Schau mal hier, das ist die Lokale DH Strecke in Wuppertal
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/17776
Knifflige/flowige Trails findest Du auch, dann musste aber z.B. bei mir mal mitfahren.


Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Muss mich eben nochmal zitieren. Vielleicht weiß es ja doch jemand. Komm leider im Moment nicht an mein Bike, sonst würd ichs selber ausmessen.



Nabend Andreas,

schau mal hier:
http://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder
Top Headset:

SHIS:ZS44 - 1-1/8" ZeroStack (ZS) Threadless

Bottom Headset:

SHIS:ZS56/40 - 1.5" ZeroStack (ZS)


----------



## Deleted 100301 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ah cool, danke. Hab eh nur eine Einpresstiefe des entsprechenden Steuersatzes von CC gefunden, von daher denke ich mal sind alle Rahmen hier ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (10. Dezember 2011)

Rückrüstung von Totem auf Lyrik (beide RC2 DH SoloAir, Lyrik 170mm), Erfahrung 1:
Bei Touren fährt sich das Scratch damit (Dämpfer Evolver ISX6) wesentlich agiler, das halbe Kilo was an der Front fehlt merkt man deutlich. Die Gabel is spürbar weniger steif, was allerdings beim "normalen Touren" (kein DH Fahren, kein Vertriden) nicht stört. 

Morgen Erfahrung Teil 2 nach einem Tag Bad Wildbad . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## othu (11. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 221285




Hi,
habe noch ein wenig über das Problem nachgeacht...
Was wäre denn, wenn man einfach 2 schmale Bundgleitlagern einsetzt,
eins von jeder Seite?




(hoffe es ist okay, dass ich mir zur Verdeutlichung dein Bild geklaut habe...)


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Othu,
ja, die Idee ist gut, aber es würde auch genügen, da nur eine Gleitscheibe dazwischen zu legen. Ist aber schlecht möglich, ohne die Schraube nachzuarbeiten. Schau dir das Bild mit der originalen Lagerung an, der kleine Absatz, der das Rillenkugellager an die Kettenstrebe presst, der würde die Gleitscheibe innerhalb kurzer Zeit komplett einlaufen lassen. Deswegen bräuchte man auch zu jeder neuen Lagerung auch neue Lagerbolzen, leider :-(
Aber ich denke,ich werde es trotzdem für mich machen lassen, muss aber erst alle Lagerstellen bewerten.


----------



## jan84 (11. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Rückrüstung von Totem auf Lyrik (beide RC2 DH SoloAir, Lyrik 170mm), Erfahrung 1:
> Bei Touren fährt sich das Scratch damit (Dämpfer Evolver ISX6) wesentlich agiler, das halbe Kilo was an der Front fehlt merkt man deutlich. Die Gabel is spürbar weniger steif, was allerdings beim "normalen Touren" (kein DH Fahren, kein Vertriden) nicht stört.
> 
> Morgen Erfahrung Teil 2 nach einem Tag Bad Wildbad .
> ...



Rückrüstung von Totem auf Lyrik (beide RC2 DH SoloAir, Lyrik 170mm), Erfahrung 2:
Nach einem Tag Bad Wildbad: Die gewonnene agilität hat sich hier auch massiv positiv ausgewirkt, ich konnte auch beim DH fahren keine  Nachteile feststellen. Aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund geht die Lyrik fast besser als die Totem (trotz "identischer" Versionen), liegt irgendwie stabiler im Federweg...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber ich denke,ich werde es trotzdem für mich machen lassen, muss aber erst alle Lagerstellen bewerten.



Ich wäre wie gesagt weiterhin dabei, auch wenn es teurer und aufwendiger wird!


----------



## Nill (12. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Rückrüstung von Totem auf Lyrik (beide RC2 DH SoloAir, Lyrik 170mm), Erfahrung 2:
> Nach einem Tag Bad Wildbad: Die gewonnene agilität hat sich hier auch massiv positiv ausgewirkt, ich konnte auch beim DH fahren keine  Nachteile feststellen. Aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund geht die Lyrik fast besser als die Totem (trotz "identischer" Versionen), liegt irgendwie stabiler im Federweg...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Na endlich mal eine Erkenntnis die ich voll unterstütze. 

Gruß Nill , der nicht den Umweg über die Totem gang, sonder direkt zur Lyrik mit DH wechselte 

Ps: natürlich sind das alles subjektive Meinungen und Empfindungen . Für mir gilt auch leichtfüssigkeit als oberste Prämisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hatte die Lyrik (mit 1 1/8 Schaft) ja schon vor der Totem. War beim primären Aufbau nur so genervt von der Steuersatzsituation, dass ich dann zur getaperten Totem gegriffen hab, die schneller verfügbar war als ein Reduziersteuersatz oder ein 1 1/8" auf 1,5" Schaftadapter . 

Was mich halt immernoch ein bisschen wundert, ist dass die Lyrik auch bei stumpfem Geradeauslauf in grobem Gelände ("Einfach draufhalten, das Fahrwerk regelt es schon") besser geht. Evtl. ist an dem "die Gabel flext sich durchs Steinfeld" ja wirklich was dran. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Dezember 2011)

Meine Totem flext sich auch durch das Steinfeld, bin halt kein so Leichtbaufahrer wie ihr mit meinen nackischen 90Kg.
Aber ich kann mir das sehr gut vorstellen, wird auch so beschrieben, daß die WC Fahrer die Boxxer bevorzugen und die Fox 40 zu steif ist(sein soll).


----------



## Deleted 100301 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht denn die Geometrie der Dämpfung der Totem im Vergleich zur Lyrik aus? Nehme mal an, die Kolbendurchmesser sind entsprechend Größer. Trifft das auch auf die Durchlassquerschnitte zu?


----------



## Nill (12. Dezember 2011)

Wer weis das schon genau  aber bei 90 kg nackt würde ich auch zur Totem greifen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Dezember 2011)

Kolbendurchmmesser ist klar grösser, aber die Durchlassöffnungen weiss ich nicht, habe sie nur einmal offen gehabt, um die Ölmenge genau anzupassen, bei mir war ausnahmsweise zuviel Öl drin.
Nill, nicht frech werden wegen meinem Gewicht,gell!


----------



## jan84 (12. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Meine Totem flext sich auch durch das Steinfeld, bin halt kein so Leichtbaufahrer wie ihr mit meinen nackischen 90Kg.
> Aber ich kann mir das sehr gut vorstellen, wird auch so beschrieben, daß die WC Fahrer die Boxxer bevorzugen und die Fox 40 zu steif ist(sein soll).



Da liegen zwischen uns aber auch nur 10kg. Ich mache heute Abend mal ein Bild von den beiden Druckstufen. Bei der Gelegenheit mach ich mir dann auch nochmal gedanken um die Lagerung. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hallo Othu,
> ja, die Idee ist gut, aber es würde auch genügen, da nur eine Gleitscheibe dazwischen zu legen. Ist aber schlecht möglich, ohne die Schraube nachzuarbeiten. Schau dir das Bild mit der originalen Lagerung an, der kleine Absatz, der das Rillenkugellager an die Kettenstrebe presst, der würde die Gleitscheibe innerhalb kurzer Zeit komplett einlaufen lassen. Deswegen bräuchte man auch zu jeder neuen Lagerung auch neue Lagerbolzen, leider :-



Noch eine Idee:

Könnte man den Absatz am Bolzen nicht durch eine Art Unterlegscheibe ausgleichen? 





Oder eine Gleitscheibe nehmen, deren Innenlochdurchmesser so groß wie der Ansatz der Schraube ist?





Grüße
Otto


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Otto,
klar könnte man, aber die Standard Gleitscheiben bei Igus gehen halt erst bei Innendurchmesser 12 los und der Aussendurchmesser beträgt 24mm, daß Lager hat aber nur 22mm Aussendurchmesser!
Aber dein Vorschlag wäre schon der richtige Weg.
Leider heisst daß, wieder ein Sonderteil und wieder teuer.
Aber du bist ganz nett hartnäckig, finde ich gut.
Vor allem würde ich mich als Maschinenbauer nicht gleich so in der Elektronik festbeissen, wie du bei den Lagern.


----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2011)

Mein XL Scratch Rahmen ist gestern angekommen, alles Eigennutz


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

die untere Lagerschale meines Steuersatzes ist defekt. Ich wollte mir Ersatz über Bike Mailorder bestellen aber Cane Creek samt Importeur (Cosmic Sports) liefern nicht. Nun hab auf unbestimmte Zeit keinen Steuersatz.
Habt ihr Alternativen verbaut und gute Erfahrungen gemacht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute den bestellt:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ty-semi-integrierter-tapered-Steuersatz-.html

Ist aber ins Blaue geschossen, stellt sich raus, wie der so ist.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. Dezember 2011)

Der ist gerade in meiner engeren Auswahl:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ZS44-28-6---ZS56-40-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html


----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Der ist gerade in meiner engeren Auswahl:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ZS44-28-6---ZS56-40-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html



den werde ich auch verbauen!


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hast du schon Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Steuersatz und der Firma Acros? Weiß leider nicht viel darüber, außer dass der Einsatzbereich für Allmountain bis Downhill angegeben wird und es ne deutsche Firma ist.


----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2011)

Nein, sorry.
Die Acros Sachen sollen aber qualitativ sehr gut sein!


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist mir zu teuer, da kaufe ich lieber zweimal, ist halt auch nur ein Verschleissteil.


----------



## Marciman (13. Dezember 2011)

@schulte69: Danke für deine Tips. Ich nehme dein Angebot gerne an. Coole Strecke, cooles Video!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> @schulte69: Danke für deine Tips. Ich nehme dein Angebot gerne an. Coole Strecke, cooles Video!



Gerne doch! Meld Dich einfach! Das lohnt sich hier auf jeden Fall!

Was die Steuersätze angeht: Danke für die Infos! Ich werd dann auch mal tätig und was anderes kaufen. Ich bin aber auch immer hin und hergerissen zwischen günstig und teuer. Der sündtaure Syntacesteuersatz meines 301 ist aber die Bombe. Der hält seit Jahren und bekommt so wenig Pflege wie der Rest des Rads.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ist mir zu teuer, da kaufe ich lieber zweimal, ist halt auch nur ein Verschleissteil.



Lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Hatte und habe immer noch in meinem Hardtail einen guten von Cane Creek in ähnlicher Preisklasse wie der Acros. Macht nach fünf Jahren Freeriden und Dirt kein Mucks. Der FSA in meinem Scratch hat eine halbe Saison gehalten.
Gerade im abfahrts orientierten Bereich hab ich schon hin und wieder von gebrochenen Steuersatzschalen gelesen und gehört wo auch der Rahmen mit beschädigt wurde. Ein Steuersatz muss für mich ein sorglos Teil sein.
Hoffe ich finde wieder einen guten.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (15. Dezember 2011)

müsste den orginal FSA Steuersatz noch irgendwo rumliegen haben, bei interesse schau ich gern mal nach ob ich ihn finde.


----------



## frogmatic (15. Dezember 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> die untere Lagerschale meines Steuersatzes ist defekt. Ich wollte mir Ersatz über Bike Mailorder bestellen aber Cane Creek samt Importeur (Cosmic Sports) liefern nicht. Nun hab auf unbestimmte Zeit keinen Steuersatz.
> Habt ihr Alternativen verbaut und gute Erfahrungen gemacht?!



*Hope* verkauft halbe Steuersätze - da die beiden Teile in keiner funtktionaler Abhängigkeit stehen (um dieselbe Achse drehen sie sich ja prinzipbedingt) sehe ich kein problem drin, zu mischen. 



Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Der ist gerade in meiner engeren Auswahl:
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ZS44-28-6---ZS56-40-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html



Fahre in etlichen Rädern teils schon jahrelang *Acros*, bei mir halten sie alle.
Die Rahmen tausche ich, die Steuersätze behalte ich. Gerade die hochwertigen mit der Gummidichtlippe sind immer in 1a Zustand. Ordentlich Fett bei der Montage, und dann bleiben sie wie neu, innendrin.

Steuerstzmontage finde ich zu aufwendig, um da ein Verschleißteil einzusetzen.
Und ich habe eigenes Werkzeug dafür, trotzdem dauert es.


----------



## Canyon7Rider (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich will es hier nochmal versuchen. Ich möchte mir ganz gerne ein Scratch kaufen in Größe L (19,5"), bin 190m. Momentan findet man im Internet viele Angebote der 2011er Reihe zwischen 1.899,- und 2.300,-. 
Leider sind die Angebote außschließlich in kleiner Rahmengröße sprich M oder S. 
Hat jemand vlt einen Tipp wer es noch mit größerem Rahmen hat?


----------



## mr420 (16. Dezember 2011)

mit 190 würde ich mir überlegen ein XL zu nehmen. Ich fahre mit 186 ein L und es ist von der Größe schon grenzwertig. Das Scratch fällt sehr klein aus. Willst du damit auch Touren fahren?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre XL mit 196cm und 93cm Schritlänge und des passt ganz genau.
L wäre viel zu klein für mich.


----------



## Canyon7Rider (16. Dezember 2011)

Für Touren werde ich mein jetziges Canyon Nerve AM nutzen. Es soll eher ein Bike für den Urlaub mit Lift werden  und darf somit ruhig ein wenig verspielt sein. Habe im Trek Store in München auch schonmal Platz genommen. Das sollte mit L also passen. 

In XL habe ich aber auch noch keine Angebote gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (16. Dezember 2011)

Fahre bei 186 und 93cm auch ein XL, kleiner dürfte es nicht sein.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre ein XL mit 190/93 SL und mir passts super. Um rein bergab zu fahren würde das L er vielleicht passen, aber da würd ich kein Scratch nehmen.


----------



## Canyon7Rider (16. Dezember 2011)

Hm, dann sollte ich vielleicht doch mal ein XL Probe sitzen. Wird nur schwer das es für 2012 keins mehr gibt.
Kennt ihr noch ein Shop im Raum München die ein Scratch haben?


----------



## gardo (16. Dezember 2011)

Fahre bei 188cm/94cm auch ein XL, passt mir für Freeride Touren super. Kleiner sollte es für die Tourentauglichkeit nicht sein. Bei reinem Bikepark Einsatz würde auch ein L gehen. XL lässt sich hier vergleichen mit den L Bikes anderer Hersteller die ein 3 Grössen System haben. Bei Canyon fahre ich z.B. ein L


----------



## gardo (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mal ne Frage zum Umwerfer beim Scratch 2011. Ich möchte gerade von Single auf Zweifach umbauen und leider passt der von mir bestellte Sram X9 Umerfer nicht, da er mit der Dämpferaufnahme der Schwinge kollidiert. Kann den Umwerfer also nicht tief genug einstellen. Siehe Foto im Anhang.

Welche Umwerfer passen? Würde gerne einen Sram verbauen, da der Rest der Schaltung auch Sram ist. Am 2010 war meines Wissens nach ein X0 Umwerfer verbaut, passen die aktuellen X0 auch noch oder muss ich auf das Baujahr achten?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Dezember 2011)

Bei meinem 2010er ist ein 3fach SLX verbaut, den habe ich runtergedreht auf Zweifach an der Anschlagschraube.
Sagt mal, was habt ihr den für lange Beine? Wenn es nach Euch geht müsste ich ja eine Schrittlänge von 103cm haben....
Gottseidank habe ich daß aber nicht.


----------



## jan84 (16. Dezember 2011)

gardo schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe mal ne Frage zum Umwerfer beim Scratch 2011. Ich möchte gerade von Single auf Zweifach umbauen und leider passt der von mir bestellte Sram X9 Umerfer nicht, da er mit der Dämpferaufnahme der Schwinge kollidiert. Kann den Umwerfer also nicht tief genug einstellen. Siehe Foto im Anhang.
> 
> Welche Umwerfer passen? Würde gerne einen Sram verbauen, da der Rest der Schaltung auch Sram ist. Am 2010 war meines Wissens nach ein X0 Umwerfer verbaut, passen die aktuellen X0 auch noch oder muss ich auf das Baujahr achten?



Hab nen aktuellen X0 2-fach drin. Hab den vorne an dem Gelenk ein wenig runtergefeilt, bin dadurch ein bisschen weiter runtergekommen. Im Montageständer schleift die Kette in allen Gängen (kleines Kettenblatt) am Umwerfer, wenn ich fahre sinds nur die 3 kleinen Ritzel, die Gänge fährt man ja normal eh nicht. 



> Sagt mal, was habt ihr den für lange Beine? Wenn es nach Euch geht müsste ich ja eine Schrittlänge von 103cm haben....
> Gottseidank habe ich daß aber nicht.


Sei froh drum, dass macht die Größenwahl beim Bikekauf immer zu nem Desaster. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2010er ist ein 3fach SLX verbaut, den habe ich runtergedreht auf Zweifach an der Anschlagschraube.
> Sagt mal, was habt ihr den für lange Beine? Wenn es nach Euch geht müsste ich ja eine Schrittlänge von 103cm haben....
> Gottseidank habe ich daß aber nicht.



Ja, verdammte Natur! Hosenlänge 36 gibts ja mittlerweile genug aber Variosattelstützen mit genug Auszug leider nicht. Ausserdem sieht es kacke aus, wenn man die Stütze so ewig weit ausziehen muss...

Sei froh drum, dass Du nicht so lange Beine hast!

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## gardo (16. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hab nen aktuellen X0 2-fach drin. Hab den vorne an dem Gelenk ein wenig runtergefeilt, bin dadurch ein bisschen weiter runtergekommen. Im Montageständer schleift die Kette in allen Gängen (kleines Kettenblatt) am Umwerfer, wenn ich fahre sinds nur die 3 kleinen Ritzel, die Gänge fährt man ja normal eh nicht.


Gibt es denn ein Sram Baujahr bei dem das Problem nicht auftritt? Also im 2010 9er war doch ein Sram verbaut, welcher war das wohl genau?

Hier mit der Feile anzusetzen würde ich eigentlich ungern, da muss es doch etwas passendes geben.
Passen denn die aktuellen Shimano vernünftig?


----------



## jan84 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hab nach kurzem Nachdenken eigentlich nichts gefunden was gegen das Ansetzen der Feile am Umwerfer spricht. Wenn dir der Umwerfer zu schade ist kannst ja auch den Zuganschlag von der KEttenstrebe wegfeilen (Hab die Zughülle bei mir durch die Kettenstrebe laufen, da ist der Anschlag dann halt auch überflüssig).

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gardo (16. Dezember 2011)

habe die Zugverlegung des Schaltwerks auch ein wenig geändert. Der Umwerfer scheint nun in allen Gängen kontaktfrei zu laufen sobald ich auf dem Rad sitze, mein Fahrwerkssetup ist recht plüschig und der Mino Link ist in der Bergab orientierten Einstellung dadurch scheint es nun ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Marciman (17. Dezember 2011)

@Canyon7Rider: Ich fahre auch ein L bei 190/89cm für Touren, Enduro. Mein zweites Scratch für den Park ist auch ein L - perfekt verspielt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=201407


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

es geht um das Trek Scratch 9 2011. Gibts es noch in 17,5 " fÃ¼r 3099,00 â¬. Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen.

1. Sind die 17,5" ausreichend bei 1,80 m?
2. Scheinbar ist der Rahmen sehr dÃ¼nn konstruiert. Gibt es da Probleme?
3. LÃ¤sst sich an das Bike eine Hammerschmidt montieren?
5. Wie gut sind die hauseigenen Bontrager-Teile?

GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## jan84 (18. Dezember 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es geht um das Trek Scratch 9 2011. Gibts es noch in 17,5 " für 3099,00 . Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



1. Meiner Erfahrung nach (bin 186cm) ist 17,5" selbst fürn reines Parkbike eng bei 1,80. Für Touren ungeeignet. 
2. Nein, bisher Dellenfrei. Ein Cube Fritzz hatte nach der selben nutzungszeit einige mehr. 
3. Ja.
4. Solide, funktionieren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2011)

Ne Idee wo ich ein 19,5 herbekomme?

LG


----------



## Marki72 (18. Dezember 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es geht um das Trek Scratch 9 2011. Gibts es noch in 17,5 " für 3099,00 . Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

1. Ich bin 181cm, hatte einen M-Rahmen und hab´s wieder verkauft.
Jetzt fahr ich ein L, also 19,5 und passt perfekt! Bin im Bikepark und auf Touren in den Alpen unterwegs! Meiner Meinung nach immer noch sehr wendig. Bei flacher Einstellung des Lenkwinkels etwas weniger aber immer noch genug Wendigkeit!
2. Rahmen ist am Unterrohr gut geschützt durch den Kunststoffschutz. Ich hab noch keine Dellen, obwohl ich schon durch einige Bikeparks wie Leogang und Saalbach gescratcht bin.
3. Zwei Kumpel von mir fahren Hammerschmidt am Scratch
5. Bontrager Teile müssen meiner Meinung nach sehr gut sein, wenn man an die Produkthaftung in den USA denkt!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Marki72 (18. Dezember 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ne Idee wo ich ein 19,5 herbekomme?
> 
> LG



Ich denk mal, daß es bei Inntal-Bike in Oberaudorf noch eins gibt!
Ruf mal bei Dieter oder Robert an: 08033 3023216 und sag schöne Grüße
von mir!
Gruß Markus


----------



## martinfueloep (18. Dezember 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 3. Lässt sich an das Bike eine Hammerschmidt montieren?



lässt sich schon montieren. wie sinnvoll es allerdings ist, bei einem eingelenker eine kurbel zu montieren, an der die kette immer unterhalb des drehpunkts verläuft, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## fuzzball (19. Dezember 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es geht um das Trek Scratch 9 2011. Gibts es noch in 17,5 " für 3099,00 . Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



zu 1. bei 1,8m reicht mir ein M Rahmen (würde es aber eine Probefahrt machen)
zu 2. bei mir nicht
zu 3. ja
zu 4. sie funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Dezember 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es geht um das Trek Scratch 9 2011. Gibts es noch in 17,5 " für 3099,00 . Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



Moin,
1: keine Ahnung, musst Du entscheiden. Probefahrt!
2: Bei mir bisher nicht
3: Ja
4: Habe meine ausgetauscht. Reifen: Sind erstaunlich gut aber ich wollte dicken Pellen und demnach fahr ich die Bontrager Reifen am AM Bike. Vorbau: War mir zu lang für einen Freerider, aber der ist schon schick, der verbaut ist. Gut verarbeitet. Alles andere war nicht von Bontrager.


----------



## othu (19. Dezember 2011)

Marki72 schrieb:


> ein L, also 19,5



19,5" beim Scratch ist der XL Rahmen!


----------



## Christian_85 (19. Dezember 2011)

Moin, hat mal einer die Silent Guide von Straitline am Scratch in Verbindung mit der Respond Kurbel ausprobiert und kann mir sagen ob das passt?

Gruss Christian


----------



## Orwell (19. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

da liegst du mMn falsch. Es gibt beim Scratch die Abstufung S/M/L/XL bzw. 15,5/17,5/19,5/21,5. Also ist L demnach 19,5". Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes entspricht dies aber eher einer M, wenn man so rumliest. 

Grüße
Lars


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Dezember 2011)

Orwell schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da liegst du mMn falsch. Es gibt beim Scratch die Abstufung S/M/L/XL bzw. 15,5/17,5/19,5/21,5. Also ist L demnach 19,5". Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes entspricht dies aber eher einer M, wenn man so rumliest.
> 
> ...




so ist es auch ...


----------



## jan84 (19. Dezember 2011)

21,5" (laut Trek) ist der XL Rahmen. Praktisch entspricht das aber eher 19,5". Entsprechend entspricht ein 17,5er laut Trek (M) eher 15,5".

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Dezember 2011)

es steht auf meinem auch irgendwas drauf von "virtual 19,5 Zoll" und "size XL" oder umgekehrt. Kann ich heute abend mal nachschauen ohne weitere Verwirrung zu stiften.


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Dezember 2011)

In der Freeride getestet wurde auch ein L (19,5) zugesendet. Dies entsprach der Göße der anderen Bikes im Testfeld in M.




schulte69 schrieb:


> es steht auf meinem auch irgendwas drauf von "virtual 19,5 Zoll" und "size XL" oder umgekehrt. Kann ich heute abend mal nachschauen ohne weitere Verwirrung zu stiften.


----------



## othu (19. Dezember 2011)

Mein XL (virtuell 19,5) ist genau so groß wie mein L Giant ReignX... da ist mir relativ egal was Trek draufschreibt...




//Viel schlimmer: der gebrauchte Scratch-Rahmen den ich gekauft habe hat den bekannten Riss an der Kettenstrebe... der Verkäufer hatte mir mitgeteilt, es wäre da schonmal gebrochen und die Kettenstrebe wäre ausgetauscht worden, ist aber mit (neuem) Riss bei mir angekommen.
Ich hoffe der Herr meldet sich kurzfristig...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Mein XL (virtuell 19,5) ist genau so groß wie mein L Giant ReignX... da ist mir relativ egal was Trek draufschreibt...



Schön, dass Dir das egal ist..., hilft aber keinem weiter, der in irgendwelche Händlerangaben schaut und dann nicht weiss, welche Größe denn nun gemeint ist und hier nachgefragt hat!


----------



## othu (19. Dezember 2011)

Eben doch weil er dann weiß, dass die Angabe von Trek eine Nummer kleiner ausfällt als bei anderen Herstellern, was im Onlinehandel wichtig sein kann, weil kein Probesitzen möglich...


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Dezember 2011)

Wurde die Schwachstelle des Rahmens denn in ieiner Charge gefixed? Und die Leute, die das Bike mit einer Hammerschmidt fahren, könnten mir mal erzählen welche Lagergröße das Bike hat bzw. ob ich mit Spacern arbeiten muss. Die ISCG sollte ja schon plan sein, dennoch emfpehlen einige das Fräsen ... andere nicht?!


LG und bishierhin vielen Dank an alle die so fleißig antworten!


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Dezember 2011)

Fräsen für die Hammerschmidt ist immer wichtig und muss unbedingt gemacht werden.

othu: Ich habe mittlerweile eine Ersatzschwinge auf eigene Kosten daheim liegen, weil mir die Warterei während der Garantieabwicklung zu blöd ist, oder eben im Sommer schon mal vier Wochen gedauert hat.


----------



## Nill (19. Dezember 2011)

@ lipper-zipfel: wie teuer war den die Ersatz schwinge ? Bevor jetzt jeder einzelne bei TREK anfragt .
Danke.


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe 119,- bezahlt für die komplette Schwinge mit Lager.


----------



## Nill (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (19. Dezember 2011)

Kack Fräsen


----------



## Christian_85 (19. Dezember 2011)

@ Zipfel wo genau hast du die denn bestellt?


----------



## martinfueloep (19. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich habe 119,- bezahlt für die komplette Schwinge mit Lager.


 
hast du "nur" die kettenstreben oder auch die sitzstreben um diesen preis bekommen?


----------



## jan84 (19. Dezember 2011)

Sollte jeder Trek Händler zu dem Preis liefern können. Musst mit Rahmennummer bestellen. Sitzstreben werden in der selben größenordnung liegen, ggf. noch etwas billiger. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist das mit den Kettenstreben ein generelles Problem oder Chargenabhängig? 

LG



jan84 schrieb:


> Sollte jeder Trek Händler zu dem Preis liefern können. Musst mit Rahmennummer bestellen. Sitzstreben werden in der selben größenordnung liegen, ggf. noch etwas billiger.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


----------



## Christian_85 (19. Dezember 2011)

Müsste Trek die Teile nicht eigentlich umsonst rausgeben?! Wenn man 3000Euro fuer ein Rad ausgibt was "fehlerhaft" konstruiert ist.. Mal abgesehen davon welche Verletzungen man sich aufgrund eines Bruches zuziehen kann..


----------



## Deep (19. Dezember 2011)

Gibts ja auch umsonst, aber erst wenn sie schrott ist.


----------



## Christian_85 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe die 120 Euro jetz nicht ueber fuer einen Ersatz.. darum schliesse ich mich Basti mal an! Halten die neuen denn, oder sind die baugleich?! Schon iwie traurig das ganze von so einem Hersteller..


----------



## jan84 (19. Dezember 2011)

Es sind bisher keine erneuten Brüche von Austauschstreben (die von Trek kamen und nicht von Händlern aus Vorführrädern ausgebaut wurden) aufgetaucht. Konstruktiv hat sich -von außen erkennbar- an den Austauschstreben nichts gegeben, es kann aber durchaus sein, dass bei der Charge die reisst etwas bei der Wärmebehandlung oÄ schiefgegangen ist. 
Der Austausch lief bei mir seitens Trek (bzw. dem Händler & Trek) vollkommen Problemlos, ein Foto von dem Riss reichte und es fielen natürlich keine Kosten an. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (19. Dezember 2011)

Mein Rahmen hatte laut Verkäufer (hatte sich hier im Thread auch in die Liste geschrieben) eine Austauschstrebe, ist aber mit (neuem?) Riss bei mir angekommen. Der Herr leugnet jetzt natürlich alles... werde mir jetzt eine Strebe selbst bestellen und die Sache dann meinem Anwalt übergeben.
Meine erste, dafür umso üblere, negative Erfahrung mit Käufen und Verkäufen hier im Forum/bikemarkt... 

Guten Nacht!



//hat einer die Adresse von Trek Deutschland?
Wenn ich auf der Homepage auf Impressum klicke, kommt "Seite nicht gefunden"...
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die in den Niederlanden sitzen?!


----------



## staubreifen (20. Dezember 2011)

@Christian_85 
ich hatte trek mal angeschrieben und gefragt ob die eine veränderung an der ketten strebe vorgenommen  haben und die meinte 





> An der Kettenstrebe hat sich bei dem 2011er Modell nichts geändert


ach ja adresse : [email protected]
das dauert so 3-4 tage bis eine antwort kommt


----------



## othu (20. Dezember 2011)

Danke!

Könnt ihr euch das mal anschauen, der Verkäufer meint jetzt, es müsse ein Transportschaden sein... für mich sieht das aber verdammt nach dem Ermüdungsriss aus, den ich hier schon mehrfach auf Bildern gesehen habe:
(Kettenstrebe Antriebsseite von "innen" photographiert)

















Grüße
Otto


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Könnt ihr euch das mal anschauen, der Verkäufer meint jetzt, es müsse ein Transportschaden sein... für mich sieht das aber verdammt nach dem Ermüdungsriss aus, den ich hier schon mehrfach auf Bildern gesehen habe:
> (Kettenstrebe Antriebsseite von "innen" photographiert)
> ...




niemals ist das ein Transportschaden. Wie soll denn das passiert sein?^^ Mach ihm die Situation klar ... versuch ggfbl. ein Ersatzteil bei Trek zu bekommen ... andernfalls haus ihm um die Ohren!


----------



## jan84 (20. Dezember 2011)

Das ist 100%ig der Ermüdungsschaden. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Ich kann mir auch keine Verpackungssitation vorstellen bei der solch ein Schaden beim Transport entstehen kann. 
Unten die Bilder von dem Riss bei mir, haben für die Ersatzschwinge gereicht. 








Ist der Vorbesitzer der Erstbesitzer? Falls ja soll er das ganze halt einfach über seinen Händler abwickeln und gut. 
Falls nein, gibts die Rechnung noch / weisst Du von welchem Händler der Rahmen kommt?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Dezember 2011)

wäre schon ein komischer Zufall, wenn da ein Transportschaden auftritt. Der weiss doch ganz genau was los ist, sonst würd der doch nicht so bescheuert reagieren.

Manmanman! Wenn das alles so stimmt, was Du schreibst, dann ist der Typ ein ganz schönes *********! Da würd ich garnicht groß mehr verhandeln! Wozu?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich schliesse mich an, der Riss entsteht immer an der Vorderkante des Kabelhalters.
Ich dachte, wenigstens sind die Leute hier im Bikemarkt ehrlich.
Eigentlich sollte der Verkäufer hier sofort veröffentlicht werden, wenn er sich so benimmt.


----------



## Nill (20. Dezember 2011)

Dito. Genau so einen riss hatte ich auch. 

Warum kannst du die Sache nicht einfach wieder zurück geben ? De meisten hier im Forum schließen die Gewährleistung bei privat verkäufen nicht explizit aus.

Was ein großer Fehler ist.Dann würde die Sachmängelhaftung nach 434 bgb gelten. 

Wenn er die Haftung "ausgeschlossen" hat. Wenn es sich aber um ein verschwiegenen Mangel handelt haftet er so oder so. 

Bei verdeckten Mangel ist das komplizierter nachzuweisen.

Aber wenn ihr versicherten versand vereinbart habt . Nehmt den doch in Anspruch ? Grade weil eine neue schwingen "nur 119" Euro kostet .

Gruß Nill

*PS*:mal so aus der Hüfte geschossen 

Genauere Angaben zum Vertrag(Beschreibung/ Foto/) helfen natürlich zur Klärung.


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei einem versichertem Versand muss das Paket in Gegenwart des Zustellers auf Mängel überprüft werden, somit beim Empfang. Alles danach kann man vergessen.

LG





Nill schrieb:


> Dito. Genau so einen riss hatte ich auch.
> 
> Warum kannst du die Sache nicht einfach wieder zurück geben ? De meisten hier im Forum schließen die Gewährleistung bei privat verkäufen nicht explizit aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nill (20. Dezember 2011)

PRAXIS: Anrufen und Versicherung in Anspruch nehmen. Klappt zu 99 Prozent.

@basti.rip.: ich gebe dir recht . 


UND NUN FÜR DIE ganz faulen:

FAQ DHL
http://www.dhl.de/de/paket/kundenservice/online-services/schadensanzeige.html
Schadensanzeige
http://www.dhl.de/content/dam/dhlde/downloads/pdf/dhl-schadensanzeige-01-12-2011.pdf

Wenn mit DHL verschickt wurde


----------



## fuzzball (20. Dezember 2011)

Oh Jungs vorsichtig, bitte keine rechtlichen Einschätzungen abgeben bevor euch der Sachverhalt nicht weitestgehend bekannt ist.

@othu: würde mich mit dem Käufer nochmal in Verbindung setzen und mit ihm die Sache in *Ruhe *erörtern (ggfs. vorher die Bilder des Risses zuschicken,es kann ja sein, dass er von dem Riss wirklich nichts wusste -das Gegenteil müsstest du im Streitfall beweisen). Auf keinen Fall den Namen veröffentlichen, da dann in der Regel die Fronten verhärtet sind. Eine einvernehmliche Lösung könnte z.B. sein, dass er (wie hier bereits schonmal vorgeschlagen wurde) seine Garantieanspürche ggü dem Händler/Trel geltend macht.


----------



## jan84 (20. Dezember 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Bei einem versichertem Versand muss das Paket in Gegenwart des Zustellers auf Mängel überprüft werden, somit beim Empfang. Alles danach kann man vergessen.
> 
> LG



Nicht pauschalisieren, hat bei mir bei DPD auch schon mit ner Reklamation 3 Tagen nach Annahme funktioniert. Aber du hast in sofern recht, als dass ne sofortige Reklamation in fast allen fällen absolut nötig ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## othu (21. Dezember 2011)

staubreifen schrieb:


> ach ja adresse : [email protected]
> das dauert so 3-4 tage bis eine antwort kommt



kommt leider ne fehlermeldung zurück...



jan84 schrieb:


> Ist der Vorbesitzer der Erstbesitzer? Falls ja soll er das ganze halt einfach über seinen Händler abwickeln und gut.
> Falls nein, gibts die Rechnung noch / weisst Du von welchem Händler der Rahmen kommt?



ja, ist er, die Originalrechnung habe ich hier.
ja, hätte er machen können, will er aber nicht... (siehe unten)



Nill schrieb:


> Warum kannst du die Sache nicht einfach wieder zurück geben ? De meisten hier im Forum schließen die Gewährleistung bei privat verkäufen nicht explizit aus.
> Was ein großer Fehler ist.Dann würde die Sachmängelhaftung nach 434 bgb gelten.
> Wenn er die Haftung "ausgeschlossen" hat. Wenn es sich aber um ein verschwiegenen Mangel handelt haftet er so oder so.
> Bei verdeckten Mangel ist das komplizierter nachzuweisen.
> ...



Kurzform: Gütlich einigen will er sich nicht, zurückgeben ich eigentlich auch nicht, ist schwer einen XL Scratch Rahmen zu bekommen.
Lieber wäre mir gewesen, er tauscht die Strebe bei seinem Händler gegen eine neue und schickt mir die.
Garantie und Gewährleistung hat er ausgeschlossen, ist in meinem Fall aber unerheblich, er hat mir mehrfach schriftlich einen technisch einwandfreien Rahmen zugesichert.
Den Versender werde ich nicht in Anspruch nehmen weil ich weiß, dass es kein Transportschaden ist und keinen Betrug begehen will und werde!

Meine Email:


> Hallo Herr XXX,
> ich wollte heute den Scratch Rahmen zerlegen und für das Lackieren vorbereiten, dabei habe ich den Rahmen zuerst gründlich inspeziert.
> Leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Kettenstrebe gerissen/gebrochen ist. Und zwar an genau der Stelle, die ich im IBC-Forum auf mehreren Bildern gesehen habe, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um den "üblichen" Riss handelt: genau am oberen, ersten Leitungshalter auf der Kettenstrebe in Nähe des Tretlagers.
> Was machen wir jetzt? Sie können mich auch gerne anrufen: XXX
> ...



Seine Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> Sie haben von mir den Fahradrahmen der Marke Trek, Modellbezeichnung Scratch, Größe XL, Rahmennummer XXX gekauft. Der Fahrradrahmen ist, wie beschrieben, in einem technisch völlig einwandfreien Zustand und sicher verpackt an Sie versendet worden.
> Auch ist das Packet, wie Sie mir mitgeteilt hatten, ordnungsgemäß bei Ihnen angekommen. Wenn der Hinterbau tatsächlich jetzt gebrochen sein sollte, ist er bei Ihnen kaputt gegangen.
> Da Sie einen von mir einen einwandfreien Rahmen bekommen haben, und zwar zu einem sehr günstigen Preis, ist die Sache für mich erledigt.
> ...



In einer späteren Mail kam er dann auf den Transportschaden...



fuzzball schrieb:


> Oh Jungs vorsichtig, bitte keine rechtlichen Einschätzungen abgeben bevor euch der Sachverhalt nicht weitestgehend bekannt ist.
> 
> @othu: würde mich mit dem Käufer nochmal in Verbindung setzen und mit ihm die Sache in *Ruhe *erörtern (ggfs. vorher die Bilder des Risses zuschicken,es kann ja sein, dass er von dem Riss wirklich nichts wusste -das Gegenteil müsstest du im Streitfall beweisen). Auf keinen Fall den Namen veröffentlichen, da dann in der Regel die Fronten verhärtet sind. Eine einvernehmliche Lösung könnte z.B. sein, dass er (wie hier bereits schonmal vorgeschlagen wurde) seine Garantieanspürche ggü dem Händler/Trel geltend macht.



siehe oben, wer will sich nicht gütlich einigen und erbittet ihm keine weiteren Mails zu schreiben... Dass er von dem Riss wusste will ich ihm gar nicht unterstellen, wobei mich schon wundert, dass er für die Thematik nicht sensibilisiert war denn nach seinen Angaben ist die Strebe bei ihm schonmal gebrochen und wurde auf Garantie getauscht (wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben, er steht auch in der "Bruchliste" hier im Thread...).

Mir ist es egal, ich versuche gerade über einen Trek Händler eine Strebe zu bekommen und habe die Angelegenheit in sach- und fachkundliche Juristenhände übergeben, der werte Herr hat das Problem, dass mich dass weder Geld, noch Mühe kostet, da verwandschaftliche Verhältnisse vorliegen (nicht zu ihm, zu meinem Anwalt )

Grüße
Otto


----------



## remedy72 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Scratchbiker,

der Rahmen meines ehemaligen Lieblingsbikes, welchen ich dem KÃ¤ufer zugeschickt habe, war als ich ihn in den Versandkarton verpackt habe, wie beschrieben, frei von Dellen, Rissen oder sonstigen BeschÃ¤digungen.

Den Reflex ohne in die Sache involviert zu sein Pauschalurteile zu treffen, finde ich ungerecht und dreist.  


 Zum Thema:
 Ich habe dem KÃ¤ufer bei den Preisverhandlungen/Kontakt, vor dem Kauf, mitgeteilt, dass es mir am liebsten wÃ¤re wenn er den Rahmen PersÃ¶nlich besichtigen und sich so von dem technisch einwandfreien Zustand des Rahmens, selber Ã¼berzeugen wÃ¼rde.  
 Eine persÃ¶nliche Besichtigung und Abholung hat er jedoch abgelehnt und mich gebeten den Rahmen per Dhl zu verschicken.

Auch hat er mich gebeten dass dies mÃ¶glichst schnell geschehen sollte, da er den Rahmen noch vor dem 14.12.11 zum Lackieren geben wollte.  
 Nachdem ich einen geeigneten Fahrradkarton vom HÃ¤ndler auf die MaximalmaÃe fÃ¼r ein Dhl Packet zurechtgeschnitten hatte, habe ich den Rahmen in Schutzfolie verpackt.
 Die breiteste Stelle des Rahmens, genauer gesagt der Hinterbau, hat gerade so eben in den Karton  hineingepasst. Da der KÃ¤ufer den Rahmen mÃ¶glichst schnell haben wollte habe ich diesen dann auch versendet.


 Am 13.12.11 hat mir der KÃ¤ufer eine Mail darÃ¼ber geschickt, dass er das Packet bekommen, sich aber den Inhalt noch nicht angeschaut hat. Das fand ich dann doch schon etwas merkwÃ¼rdig, denn ich hÃ¤tte das Packet mit Sicherheit sofort geÃ¶ffnet und den Rahmen in Augenschein genommen.  

Die nÃ¤chste Mail vom KÃ¤ufer habe ich dann erst am 19.12.11 bekommen!  
 Hierin hat mir der KÃ¤ufer dann mitgeteilt dass die Kettenstrebe einen Riss hat. Wohlgemerkt sollte ich ihm das Packet mÃ¶glichst schnell zusenden, da er den Rahmen noch vor dem 14.12.11 zum Lackieren geben wollte.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich von dem Moment an die Vermutung gehabt, dass der KÃ¤ufer auf diesem Wege und auf meine Kosten in den Besitz einer zusÃ¤tzlichen Ersatzstrebe gelangen will.  

Nachdem ich jetzt per Mail die Bilder von der Kettenstrebe bekommen und gesehen habe weiÃ ich zumindest schon mal dass tatsÃ¤chlich ein Riss vorhanden ist. NÃ¤turlich ist es mÃ¶glich dass der KÃ¤ufer innerhalb der Woche die Strebe selber Kaputtgefahren hat, denn dass er den Rahmen zuerst ganz schnell zugesandt haben wollte, um diesen am 14.12.11 zum Lackieren zu geben, dann aber eine Woche lang bis zum 19.12.11 nichts von sich hÃ¶ren lassen hat, passt fÃ¼r mich nicht zusammen.  



Nochmal fÃ¼r die Hellseher und schlauen Technikspezialisten:
 Der vÃ¶llig intakte Rahmen wurde in einen Fahrradkarton verpackt welcher, von der breite her, gerade so den Hinterbau (breiteste stelle des Rahmens) aufnimmt.  
 Was passiert mit dem Hinterbau wenn nun von oben oder unten (oder beides) ein sehr hohes Gewicht, oder andere Krafteinwirkungen wie StÃ¶Ãe, auf den Karton einwirken, den Karton verformen und diese KrÃ¤fte dann auf den Hinterbau Ã¼bertragen werden? Bei einer Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãigen Belastung wird der Hinterbau einknicken/brechen.
 Und dies wird mit Sicherheit dort geschehen wo der Hebel am grÃ¶Ãten und das Material am schwÃ¤chsten ist. Wo der Hinterbau seinen Schwachpunkt hat ist ja hier allseits bekannt.


 FÃ¼r mich ist es mehr als Ãrgerlich einen vollkommen intakten Rahmen zu einem extrem gÃ¼nstigen Preis von 700â¬ zu verkaufen und dann im Nachhinein direkt mit einem Gerichtsverfahren konfrontiert und zudem hier im Forum bezichtigt zu werden.  


 Ich habe dem KÃ¤ufer vorgestern darum gebeten mir Bilder vom Versandkarton und Rahmen sowie eine Schriftliche ErklÃ¤rung dass der Rahmen beschÃ¤digt bei Ihm angekommen ist, zuzusenden.  
 Dies wollte er nicht tun da er sich vollkommen sicher ist dass es kein Transportschaden sein kann.
 Mit der ErklÃ¤rung hÃ¤tten ein Versandschaden angemeldet werden kÃ¶nnen, immerhin ist das Packet bis 500 Euro Versichert gewesen. Ob das aber jetzt Ã¼berhaupt noch mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re, weiÃ ich nicht.  

Da der KÃ¤ufer dazu offenbar keine Lust hat und mir UnmissverstÃ¤ndlich klar gemacht hat dass er (offenbar mit groÃer Freude) einen Anwalt einschaltet und die Angelegenheit hier lieber im Forum breittreten mÃ¶chte, kann ich da eh nichts machen.

Das wars hier im Forum von meiner Seite zu diesem Thema, gehÃ¶rt hier meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht hin und ist eine Sache zwischen mir und dem KÃ¤ufer.  


 Ich wÃ¼nsche allen Scratch Fahrern ein frohes Fest und weiterhin gute Fahrt,

 Happy Trails und GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Remedy 72,
daß mit dem Transportschaden klingt schon etwas sehr an Haaren herbeigezogen, aber egal.
Wo liegt das Problem, erneut ein Foto von der defekten Schwinge an deinen Trekhändler zu übergeben, um auf Garantie an eine neue Schwinge zu kommen und diese dann an den Käufer deines alten Rahmens zu übergeben?
Vielleicht solltet ihr beide einfach die Bälle etwas flacher halten und zu einer Einigung ausserhalb des Forums kommen und Gut.


----------



## Nill (21. Dezember 2011)

Oh Jungs, ihr geht wie fuzzbal schon gesqgt hat den falschen weg.

Das hier ist Forum ! D.h. jeder kann seine Meinung sagen wenn Sie mit den forumsregeln vereinbar sind.

Deshalb ist jedes geschriebene Wort weder dreist noch ungerecht.
Wenn sich keine Partei schuldig fühlt musste man hier nicht für Sympathien werben. 

(Noch mal drauf hingewiesen das ist Meine Meinung  ) 
 Jetzt halte ich mich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Dezember 2011)

Ihr zwei seid schon echt seltsam...! Hat schon etwas von Talkshow. Ihr veröffentlicht hier Infos, die kein Schwein was angehen und ihr macht Euch das Leben nur schwer! Aber jeder wie er mag und scheinbar braucht...
Da gehts um ein tolles Hobby namens Mountainbiken und ihr verhaltet Euch wie am Gartenzaun.



Lipperzipfel und alle anderen:
Habt ihr nicht noch ein paar schöne Fotos, damit man was nettes hier zu sehen bekommt?
Ich mach mal den Anfang:


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey ja, muss mal kramen.
Schöne Bilder schulte69


----------



## McFlury (21. Dezember 2011)

Bilder find ich auch besser

Scratch 6 Air beim XO-Enduro in Winterberg


----------



## othu (21. Dezember 2011)

Er müsste mich ja einfach nur mal anrufen, dann könnte man die Sache sicherlich regeln, zumal es ja, wie von "lipper-zipfel" angesprochen, eine kostenfreie Lösung per Garantieanspruch über seinen Händler gegeben hätte... will er aber nicht und seine Telefonnummer wollte er mir auch nicht geben als ich danach gefragt habe...

Ich habe hier im Forum nur die Bestätigung von anderen Scratchfahrern haben wollen, dass das kein Transportschaden ist, die habe ich und damit ist das für mich durch.

Ich lasse mir sicherlich durch sowas nicht die Freude und den Spaß auf den neuen Rahmen nehmen, ist ja zum Glück ein austauschbares Teil, also kein Weltuntergang.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich trage mein Scratch lieber 







War ne Erstbefahrung im Oktober, da dachten wir alle, jetzt kommt der grosse Wintereinbruch.....
Dann ging die Saison noch bis zum 2.Dezember und jetzt haben wir 50cm Neuschnee.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Dezember 2011)

@Zipfel:
Mehr davon! Ist für mich Flachländler immer wieder nett über den Tellerrand zu schauen 
Wann sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr bei Dir zum Scratchtreffen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ah, ist das schon Fix mit dem Treffen bei mir?
Jederzeit im Sommer, welche Touren sind da gewünscht?
Ich weiss ja nicht, ob ihr Flachländer daß Tragen gewöhnt seid, oder überhaupt machen wollt?!


----------



## Nill (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich trainiere hier immer fleißig das tragen im flachland. Damit der Gardasee sich lohnt . 

Also trage touren ! Yehaaa! 
Bilder folgen heute Abend


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Dezember 2011)

Du drängst Dich doch quasi immer auf mit Deinen schicken Fotos! 

Tragen ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich würd dann aber auch gern belohnt werden auf der Abfahrt. Ausserdem bin ich nicht schwindelfrei, also muss ich nicht unbedingt einen Klettersteig hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (21. Dezember 2011)

zivilisierte Menschen nehmen die Seilbahn


----------



## basti.rlp (21. Dezember 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> zivilisierte Menschen nehmen die Seilbahn


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Dezember 2011)

Wenn sie aber vergessen haben, welche zu bauen oder wir einfach nicht mitgenommen werden, wie auf der Tour mit diesen Bildern?
Natürlich sind die Abfahrten dann sehr lohnenswert.


----------



## biketunE (21. Dezember 2011)

Damit wir hier mal zum Wesentlichen kommen...

Scratch Air, Gr. L, bis auf Lenker kein Umbau






Jemand schon sein Slash bekommen?


----------



## fose (21. Dezember 2011)

So hab jetzt auch mal nachgeschaut und die Schwinge ist auch gerissen, die übliche Stelle... na toll 

Zum Glück besteht noch Garantie, aber wenn jdn. Interesse hat, ich verkauf den Rahmen (natürlich!! dann mit neuer Schwinge) in Größe L mit Fox DHX RC4, auf Wunsch mit einer fast neuen Fox 36 180 Van FIT RC2 --> einfach PM

Wo liegt denn der aktuelle Preis für einen normal gebrauchten Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hab nochmal Bilder gefunden.
War im August in Nord/Süd Tirol. Wir sind da fünf Tage mit dickem Rucksack unterwegs gewesen. Dann hat es uns in Meran wieder rausgespült.
Die Bilder sind von einer irren Abfahrt ins Wipptal entstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (22. Dezember 2011)

aber das ist doch ein Remedy ? Oder  BTW: Schöne Fotos über mir 

Hier noch mal ein Scratch. Schon etwas älter. Damals auch auf Touren Stah/Stahl .....man wird älter 


Berliner Flachland




Zittauer Gebirge


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Dezember 2011)

@Nill:
Ja, zweimal Remedy und zweimal Scratch.
Schöne Bilder auch von Dir.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Fotos Jungs! Weiter so!

@Nils: Keinen Bock mehr auf Stahl bei Touren oder wie meinst Du das?


----------



## Nill (22. Dezember 2011)

@schulte69: ach ja...wenn man sein Bike ca. 20 min auf der Schulter tragen muss geht das noch --> danach ist jedes Gramm weniger Gold Wert 

Deshalb der Wandel. zu Luft/Luft.......aber NICHTS ist m.M. nach besser als STAHL/ STAHL bei der abfahrt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Dezember 2011)

Aaaachso! Na dann. Ich kann dem Trend des Tragens nichts abgewinnen, so schön die Abfahrt danach auch sein mag. Deshalb bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen.

Ich bin des öfteren beruflich in Berlin, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!


----------



## Nill (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey, 

gerne. Aber nicht von den Flachland Trails zu viel erwarten.
Aber es ja immer das was man darauß macht.

Meld dich dann einfach.


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Dezember 2011)

Stahl macht hart, zumindest beim Tragen.
Wir haben diesen Sommer soviel getragen(alleine in fünf Tagen 5300Hm), du bist  es dann so gewöhnt, da ist es dann auch egal, ob das Bike jetzt 14 oder 16kg schwer ist.


----------



## basti.rlp (22. Dezember 2011)

Um nochmal auf die Hammerschmidt zurück zu kommen ... Welche Innenlagergröße hat das Scratch und brauche ich eventuell Distanzringe? Über eine Antwort wäre ich wirklich froh!

LG


----------



## Sir_D (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab 2 Ringe verbaut...1er hätte sicher auch gereicht...
Größe uhh...erwischt...kannste aber auf der bontrager/trek seite holen...

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Nill (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Wetter !!!

Aber dier Erinnerungen bleiben 
Berliner Flachland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und ein gut Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke, ich wünsche ebenfalls Allen schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Christian_85 (27. Dezember 2011)

Bash, Bremsen, Sattelstuetzen update..

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1033855]
	
[/URL]









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1033854

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1033855


----------



## Marki72 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi Christian!

Hab das gleiche Bike und hab jetzt hinten wie vorne auch den RubberQueen drauf. Bin begeistert von dem Reifen! Kleiner Tip noch am Rande: Schraub doch mal die SLX Schaltwerksanzeigen runter, schaut tausendmal cooler und cleaner aus. Im Trigger innen sind die kleinen Deckel verbaut, die Du als Abdeckung brauchst.

Viele Grüße
Marki


----------



## Christian_85 (28. Dezember 2011)

Find die Queen auch klasse, hinten wollt ich dann einen 2.2er drauf machen sobald der Bontrager durch ist. Danke fuer den Tipp! Mach ich mich gleich nach dem Kaffee ran 

Edit. Tatsache sieht spitze aus, Danke!


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (28. Dezember 2011)

Welche Rubber Queen sind hier gemeint? Sehe hier nämlich zwei Varianten, wobei der eine mehr als doppelt so teuer ist:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23260_Rubber-Queen-Black-Chili-Faltreifen-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26480_Rubber-Queen-Drahtreifen-.html


----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei Contireifen ist immer ein massiver unterschied in Sachen Grip zwischen den günstigen (ohne Black Chili Compound) und den teuren Reifen (mit Black Chili Compund). Die Mehrausgabe lohnt sich aufjedenfall....


----------



## Christian_85 (28. Dezember 2011)

Auf jeden fall mit Black Chilli, wie Jan schon sagt es lohnt sich.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Dezember 2011)

warum nur 2.2er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2011)

Wieso nicht?
Fahre im Moment häufig 2.3er Baron mit 2.35er Maxxis hinten (was sich mit ner 2.2er RQ nichts nimmt). Ich vermisse nichts und bin im das niedrige Gewicht und den guten Rollwiderstand ziemlich froh. Wenns nicht gerade die DHs in Wildbad sind funktioniert die Bereifung im Park auch noch gut . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Christian_85 (29. Dezember 2011)

All said & done


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
hier ein Foto vom Anfang der Saison.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1033431


----------



## huffdipuffdi (29. Dezember 2011)

Da muss ja ne scharfe Braut gelegen haben


----------



## staubreifen (29. Dezember 2011)

schaffst du denn 360 inzwischen??


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2011)

Neue Mensch-Maschine-Schnittstelle . Sixpack Skywalker, 290g. Ich bin gespannt, die Größe der Standfläche hat mich schonmal ziemlich überrascht... 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich danke euch, dann wird es wahrscheinlich ein Black Chili Compund in 2.2 oder 2.4.


----------



## piilu (29. Dezember 2011)

Mein Schienbein und meine Wade tun schon bei dem Anblick der Pins weh


----------



## martinfueloep (29. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Neue Mensch-Maschine-Schnittstelle . Sixpack Skywalker, 290g. Ich bin gespannt, die Größe der Standfläche hat mich schonmal ziemlich überrascht...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



hi jan,

welche pedale hattest du denn vor den skywalkern? kannst du - sobald du sie gefahren bist - ein kurzes statement zum grip abgeben (in kombination mit welchen schuhen fährst du sie denn?)

danke und lg
martin


----------



## Christian_85 (30. Dezember 2011)

Finde die Trail Seeker auch sehr interessant, bei gleichem Preis sogar 1mm flacher und 10gr leichter (;

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ultraleichte-Plattformpedale-2012::29858.html


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Dezember 2011)

staubreifen schrieb:


> schaffst du denn 360 inzwischen??


Leider nicht. Der Table wurde ein wenig umgebaut/geshapet, sodass er jetzt flacher ist. Jetzt "Kcikt" er nicht mehr so schön wie vorher. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Sprung zum üben. Mit dem Hardtail bekomme ich den aber hin.


----------



## Nill (30. Dezember 2011)

@mr.nox: schönes Foto


----------



## jan84 (30. Dezember 2011)

piilu schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schienbein und meine Wade tun schon bei dem Anblick der Pins weh


Da kommen noch längere rein, siehe unten . Hatte ich in den NC-17 vorher auch, das ist ok. Man sollte nur wirklich drüber nachdenken wann man ohne Schienbeinprotektoren fährt. 



martinfueloep schrieb:


> hi jan,
> 
> welche pedale hattest du denn vor den skywalkern? kannst du - sobald du sie gefahren bist - ein kurzes statement zum grip abgeben (in kombination mit welchen schuhen fährst du sie denn?)
> 
> ...



Hatte im Syntace Unterforum schonmal was dazu geschrieben, ging da vorallem um den Vergleich zu den Syntace pedalen. Ich zitier mich mal selbst:



jan84 schrieb:


> Hab die Skywalker (auch 290g gewogen) gerade mal in der Stadt ausprobiert, mit FiveTen Impact und leichten HanWag Wanderschuhen (Vibram Sohle). Bin Vorher lange NC17 Sudpin 3 gefahren. Die erste Generation der Syntace Pedale kenne ich auch.
> Die orginalen Sudpin3 waren vom Grip her etwas schlechter als die Syntace. Weil ich oft mit den Wanderschuhen fahren hatte ich in den Sudpins je Seite 4 Inbusschrauben drin, also 4 7mm Pins je Seite. Damit hatten die Sudpins wesentlich mehr Grip als die (orginalen) Syntace.
> Die Skywalker sind im normalzustand, also keine Pins ausgetauscht.
> 
> ...





jan84 schrieb:


> So, heute 5 Stunden Tour im Pfälzer Wald, mit grobem Gelände und technischen Spielereien. Nass + Wanderschuhe. Der Grip auf den Skywalker ist besser als auf den Serien NC17. Beim normalen Fahren, auch wenns richtig grob wird steht man immer sicher. Die große Standfläche ist angenehmer als die kleinere von den NC17. Pedalieren in sehr grobem Gelände ist auch kein Problem. Beim steilen Bergauffahren in grobem Gelände fehlte es - genau wie bei Bunnyhops im Gelände - etwas an Halt der Schuhe, was aber wie oben schon geschrieben den kurzen Pins geschuldet ist. Das war bisher auf allen Pedalen auf denen ich auch nur kurz gerollt bin ein Problem mit Wanderschuhen. Aufsetzer Problemlos.
> 
> Die Pins brauchen Schraubensicherung, einige haben sich etwas rausgedreht.
> 
> Mein Fazit von oben lasse ich so stehen, es fällt nichts negativ auf. [...]



grüße,
Jan


----------



## jan84 (31. Dezember 2011)

Und dann testweise mal noch ne Coil Gabel reingeschmissen...




13,8kg (inkl 100g Aufschlag für Messfehler) wie es auf dem Foto dasteht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## GeorgOctane (1. Januar 2012)

Und wieder ein defekter Hinterbau 
Gekauft 03/2010, Scratch 7, typische Stelle direkt vor dem Anlötteil kurbelseitig - feiner Riss im Lack auf der Oberseite und auf der Innenseite ein bisserl nach unten runter.
Sieht eigentlich aus wie ein zarter Kratzer im Lack, aber an dieser Stelle, mit diesem Verlauf und der Tatsache dass da extra ein Neopren drüber war bin ich mir sicher dass es sich um einen beginnenden Riss handelt.

So ein Mist, mal sehen wie lange der Austausch dauern wird... *grrrrr*


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Januar 2012)

na dann ein frohes neues Jahr und viel Erfolg beim Tausch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (1. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Da kommen noch längere rein, siehe unten . Hatte ich in den NC-17 vorher auch, das ist ok. Man sollte nur wirklich drüber nachdenken wann man ohne Schienbeinprotektoren fährt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na da hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht, die habe ich mir nämlich auch an meine Kiste gekoft.. Auf jeden Fall besten Preis/Gewicht Verhältniss


----------



## jan84 (1. Januar 2012)

Wennse in nem halben Jahr noch halten, dann ja


----------



## FRbiker (3. Januar 2012)

Sind heute gekommen, sehr Fein  Im vergleich zu meinen Sudpin2 sind sie schon ziemlich flacher, die Achsen und Lager sind optisch auch etwas kleiner.. bin gespannt!! Irgendwo muss ja das Gewicht fehlen


----------



## biketunE (3. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile 2011er Modelle mit Rissen?


----------



## Marciman (5. Januar 2012)

Ich brauch paar neue Schlappen für mein Scratch für Trails und Bikepark. Ich hatte aber im Forum auch schon gesehen, dass Reifentypen gemixt wurden. Und da wollte ich mir a) welche Kombi und b) eure Erfahrung erfragen. Fahrt ihr 2.35 oder 2.5?

Hat jemand zu dem Cane Creek DB durch Zufall auch eine deutsche Anleitung?


----------



## Nill (5. Januar 2012)

FALT oder DRAHT:
Für Park wurde ich immer Drahtreifen nehmen. Für Trail reicht meist Falt Version. 

Kommt halt leider wie so oft drauf an wie man es in Park und Trail krachen lässt.   

ZUR BREITE:
Bei Schwalbe wurde ich immer nur bis 2,35 fahren ansonsten sind sie mir zu ballon mäßig .
Maxxis kann man schon mal in 2,4 oder 2,5 kaufen weil sie dann doch ein wenig schmaler bauen.

Aber das wurde. Bestimmte schon mal ergiebig im Technik Forum bequatscht


----------



## Marciman (6. Januar 2012)

@Nill
Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Bei der Wahl der Schlappen muss man ja immer irgendwelche Kompromisse eingehen (geeignet für trocken, nass, Schlamm, Gewicht, Rollverhalten etc.) . Ich wollte mir die Muddy Mary Draht holen, habe aber vor kurzen gesehen, dass jemand in unserem Forum die Reifentypen gemixt hat - wie zum Beispiel im Crossbereich die Kombi aus Nobby Nic & Racing Ralph.
Ich wollte fragen, ob eine Kombi aus zum Beispiel Muddy Mary und Big Betty oder andere Kombi im Freeridebereich sich lohnt und ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hab (weil ich mal günstig beim Rose viele Schwalbes ergattern konnte) vorn nen MM und hinten BB drauf. Für die nasse Jahreszeit bilde ich mir ein, dass der BB hinten nicht so pralle ist.
Bei den momentanen Bedingungen fahr ich zB. am Scratch vrom MM und hinten Maxxis Swampthing. Am 301: vorn Conti RubberQueen, hinten FatAlbert, am Cheaptrick: Vorn Swampthing, hinten Ardent...
und so werde ich und die meisten anderen wohl auch, es weiter halten


----------



## Marciman (6. Januar 2012)

@schulte69: Danke!

Gruss
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (6. Januar 2012)

Die Kettenstrebe für das Scratch kostet übrigens 149,- Euro Listenpreis.
Nur falls das für jemanden mal von Belang sein sollte.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Januar 2012)

Ich frag mich, wie lang es die Streben noch gibt..., nicht, dass es nächstes Jahr heisst: Tja..., Pech gehabt, gibts nicht mehr...

Was ist eigentlich aus Deiner Strebe geworden  Gibts noch was für Hans Meiser?


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe für das Scratch kostet übrigens 149,- Euro Listenpreis.
> Nur falls das für jemanden mal von Belang sein sollte.



Ist nach 120 und 160 jetzt schon der dritte Preis der im Raum steht. Zumindest scheint da für die Händler nen gewisser Spielraum zu sein .


----------



## fuzzball (6. Januar 2012)

so gestern mein Scratch nach einem Jahr Einsatz komplett zerlegt und gereinigt. 

Sämtliche Lager, Bolzen, etc. zeigen keine bzw. kaum Gebrauchsspuren (hat sich wohl gelohnt vor der ersten Ausfahrt alles zu zerlegen und ordentlich zu fetten). 

Kettenstrebe immer noch i.O. (Ersatzstreben wird wetier einstauben).

Einzig am unteren Steuersatzlager gibt es ein bißchen Flugrost, aber das ist "normal" bei einem Reduziersteuersatz.

Fazit: bin zufrieden.


----------



## othu (6. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ist nach 120 und 160 jetzt schon der dritte Preis der im Raum steht. Zumindest scheint da für die Händler nen gewisser Spielraum zu sein .



Ich habe jetzt von 2 Händlern den UVP 149Euro gehört, einer hat sie mir aber zum Preis von 130 angeboten (nannte aber auch den besagten UVP).
Habe jetzt 2 bestellt, eben weil ich schulte69 Sorge teile 

@schulte69: dauert noch, erstmal brauche ich die Rechnung für die neue Strebe...


----------



## basti.rlp (6. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt von 2 Händlern den UVP 149Euro gehört, einer hat sie mir aber zum Preis von 130 angeboten (nannte aber auch den besagten UVP).
> Habe jetzt 2 bestellt, eben weil ich schulte69 Sorge teile
> 
> @schulte69: dauert noch, erstmal brauche ich die Rechnung für die neue Strebe...




Wenn der Bruch der Kettenstrebe so häufig vorkommt, muss Trek für Austausch sorgen. Sollte das iwann nicht mehr der Fall sein, muss sich Trek was einfallen lassen. Würde die sicherlich nicht auf Reserve kaufen, sondern ordentlich Dampf bei Trek ablassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (6. Januar 2012)

@basti.rlp: bei den Erstkäufern innerhalb der Garantie werden sie liefern müssen, aber bei Gebrauchtkäufern wie mir können sie schon sagen: nix mehr da...


----------



## basti.rlp (6. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @basti.rlp: bei den Erstkäufern innerhalb der Garantie werden sie liefern müssen, aber bei Gebrauchtkäufern wie mir können sie schon sagen: nix mehr da...




Dann kauf dir eine neue Kettenstrebe und verbau die. Wenn die kaputt geht und zwar mit dem gleichen Fehler, ist das erneut das Problem von Trek. Wenns dann keine mehr gibt, müssen sie schon sehen wie sie das beheben wollen ...


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zu den Sixpack Skywalker, nach zwei Längeren Touren mit FiveTenSchuhen und orginal Pins: Knaller . Die flache Bauweise ist, gerade beim Pedalieren, spürbar angenehmer als die etwas höheren SudpinIII die vorher dran waren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## FRbiker (9. Januar 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> so gestern mein Scratch nach einem Jahr Einsatz komplett zerlegt und gereinigt.
> 
> Einzig am unteren Steuersatzlager gibt es ein bißchen Flugrost, aber das ist "normal" bei einem Reduziersteuersatz.
> Fazit: bin zufrieden.



Was hast du für ein Steuerlager drin, ich hab noch den FSA ACB verbaut, und dort ist jede menge Flugrost drauf, anscheined ist es gegen Spritzwassser nicht dicht genug.. hatte jetzt seit dem letzten Gabelwechsel mir überlegt mal eventuell ein neues zu kaufen!!!



jan84 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Sixpack Skywalker, nach zwei Längeren Touren mit FiveTenSchuhen und orginal Pins: Knaller . Die flache Bauweise ist, gerade beim Pedalieren, spürbar angenehmer als die etwas höheren SudpinIII die vorher dran waren.
> grüße,
> Jan



kann ich voll bestätigen, das Gefühl mit den flachen Pedalkörper ist viel besser, vorher hatte ich die Sudpin2. Ich fahre ohne five ten hab eine etwas kleinere Genoppte Sole und der Grip ist echt .. ich will die Pinns jedoch nicht in die Wade bekommen


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2012)

Achso, sollte jemand einen Scratch Rahmen in XL oder L über haben, bitte PN an mich. Ein Bekannter ist auf der Suche. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fuzzball (10. Januar 2012)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Steuerlager drin, ich hab noch den FSA ACB verbaut, und dort ist jede menge Flugrost drauf, anscheined ist es gegen Spritzwassser nicht dicht genug.. hatte jetzt seit dem letzten Gabelwechsel mir überlegt mal eventuell ein neues zu kaufen!!!



Cane Creek XX, aber wie geschrieben unten reduziert auf 1 1/8. Die Steuersatzlager sind wie neu, der Flugrost war beim Übergang Konus / Gabelschaft was vermutlich durch Kondenswasser entstanden ist (ließ sich ohne bleibende Spuren mit einem Lappen entfernen).

Hab hier noch ein Cane Creek AS liegen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich es verbauen soll und wenn ja welchen Winkel.


----------



## FRbiker (13. Januar 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ein Cane Creek AS liegen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich es verbauen soll und wenn ja welchen Winkel.



den halte ich auch im Auge Cane Creek Angle Set und dann 1grad flacher...



schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie lang es die Streben noch gibt..., nicht, dass es nächstes Jahr heisst: Tja..., Pech gehabt, gibts nicht mehr...


vielleicht ETWAS draufzahlen und ein Slash Rahmen Kit nehmen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Januar 2012)

Haha, das sieht zwar nett aus aber dann zieht Trek sich etwas arg blank aus der Affäre, finde ich. Ist eh der Hammer mit der Garantie und nicht Garantie für verschiedene Besitzer..., ist doch *******gal wieviele Besitzer das Rad vor dem Strebenriss hatte!


----------



## jan84 (16. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Sixpack Skywalker, nach zwei Längeren Touren mit FiveTenSchuhen und orginal Pins: Knaller . Die flache Bauweise ist, gerade beim Pedalieren, spürbar angenehmer als die etwas höheren SudpinIII die vorher dran waren.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Und noch eine Erfahrung nach einem Tag Wildbad:
6 Pins abgeschlagen und beide Pedale haben leichtes Spiel. Mit den Pins das ist bei dem Gewicht in Ordnung, bzgl. des Spiels ist es wohl ein Toleranzproblem mit den Achsen, da gibts Ende Februar eine neue Charge...


Der RP2 muss jetzt auch endlich weg. Brauch jemand nen Ersatzdämpfer? Funktion einwandfrei, dicht, Gleitlager müssten irgendwann mal neu. 80 Euro. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Januar 2012)

Hier ein Bildchen von meinem Scratch in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe. 






neu im Vergleich zu früher ist:
Titanfeder im Vivid
Bionicon C-Guide2
Hinterbau nach einem doch recht eindrucksvollen Abgang sicherheitshalber getauscht
Bereifung hinten: Ardent EXO
Bereifung vorne: je nach Bedingungen

Gewicht müsste ziemlich genau bei 16kg liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil! Mit dem schwarzen Hinterbau, XT-Kurbel und Titanfeder sieht es richtig schön mächtig aus. Der Schwarze Hinterbau sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## FRbiker (17. Januar 2012)

@[email protected]
sehr sehr geiles Teil...
"Achtung jammern auf hohem Niveau" nur das Gold am Hinterbau will einfach nicht passen.. bitte noch schwarz machen dann perfekt!

hast du zufällig von Dämfer mit Titanfeder ein Gewicht?
und Bezugsquelle der Feder?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Januar 2012)

schönes Beik! Hast Du ne Zahl, was Du mit der Feder gegenüber der Standartfeder an Gewicht sparst?


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Januar 2012)

@ FRbiker: gold bleibt, der einfachheit halber und auch weil ich bei den Saint- teilen und am Angleset unvermeidliches Gold dran habe.

die gewichte hab ich noch irgendwo, titanfeder ist eine 450er nukeproof von CRC


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Januar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> schönes Beik! Hast Du ne Zahl, was Du mit der Feder gegenüber der Standartfeder an Gewicht sparst?



hab jetzt ein wenig gestöbert und meine aufzeichnungen gefunden: 
450er titanfeder für rock shox: 359g
original rock shox stahlfeder: 589g

habe also 230g eingespart

@ FRbiker: 
feder 359g
dämpfer mit dropstop soft 382g
alu-federteller 23g
insgesamt also 764g


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Januar 2012)

@martinfueloep
einfach geil, das Bike!
Bis auf die Titanfeder und den Dämpfer eigentlich identisch mit meinem.

Kurzes Update zur Lagerumstellung auf Gleitlager:
Nach längerer Prüfung bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, die Lager nur auszutauschen, da der Umbau zu Gleitlagern einfach zu aufwändig wäre.
Vermutlich liegt es einfach am sorgfältigen und technisch richtigen Einbau der Lager, daß die Dinger schon so früh verschleissen. Bei mir sind nur die vier in der Wippe defekt, die anderen vier in der Schwinge laufen noch so geschmeidig wie eine Katze.
Ich werde jetzt Standardlager mit sehr viel Geduld und Genauigkeit einpressen, diese noch zusätzlich mit Schmierstoff versehen und ab und an kontrollieren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Januar 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> hab jetzt ein wenig gestöbert und meine aufzeichnungen gefunden:
> 450er titanfeder für rock shox: 359g
> original rock shox stahlfeder: 589g
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!!


----------



## fuzzball (18. Januar 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Hier ein Bildchen von meinem Scratch in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.


schick, kurze Frage, welche Einstellung bzw. Kit (Grad) vom Angleset hast du verbaut?



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zur Lagerumstellung auf Gleitlager:
> Nach längerer Prüfung bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, die Lager nur auszutauschen, da der Umbau zu Gleitlagern einfach zu aufwändig wäre.
> Vermutlich liegt es einfach am sorgfältigen und technisch richtigen Einbau der Lager, daß die Dinger schon so früh verschleissen. Bei mir sind nur die vier in der Wippe defekt, die anderen vier in der Schwinge laufen noch so geschmeidig wie eine Katze.
> Ich werde jetzt Standardlager mit sehr viel Geduld und Genauigkeit einpressen, diese noch zusätzlich mit Schmierstoff versehen und ab und an kontrollieren.


Grund für die defekten Lager (bei den Dämpferbolzen war es ja ähnlich) war vermutlich die schlammpige Montage sowie die nicht ausreichend Schmierung bei Auslieferung der Bikes. Daher müsste alles i.O. sein, wenn du die neuen Lager wie von dir beschrieben einbaust.


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Januar 2012)

@fuzzball
des denke ich auch, einmal das Lager falsch behandelt, hat es einen Schlag fürs (kurze)Leben
Aber eigentlich schon ärgerlich, die Lager kosten ja auch nicht gerade wenig Geld, man(wir) sollten eine Stellungname von Trek über die schlechte Montagequalität fordern, schliesslich war auch die Leitung an der Wippe zu lang, zu wenig oder kein Fett an den Bolzen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (18. Januar 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> schick, kurze Frage, welche Einstellung bzw. Kit (Grad) vom Angleset hast du verbaut?



-0,5°
flacher kommt für mich zur zeit nicht in frage. das ding ist so schon nur mit viel gutem zureden um gerade-nicht-mehr-hinterrad-versetzen-spitzkehren zu bekommen


----------



## fuzzball (18. Januar 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> -0,5°
> flacher kommt für mich zur zeit nicht in frage. das ding ist so schon nur mit viel gutem zureden um gerade-nicht-mehr-hinterrad-versetzen-spitzkehren zu bekommen



bin ja eigentlich mit dem derzeitigen Serie-Lenkwinkel zufrieden, deswegen die Frage


----------



## martinfueloep (18. Januar 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> bin ja eigentlich mit dem derzeitigen Serie-Lenkwinkel zufrieden, deswegen die Frage



ich hab gleich beim ersten aufbau das angleset verbaut und mit dem gedanken gespielt, auch noch flacher zu gehen. aber in schnellen abschnitten ist's im jetzigen setup richtig geil, im technischen, trialigen ebenso, nur wenn's langsam-rollig dahingeht, hat's ein bisschen was von einem panzer.
dh: flacher tut für mich nicht not, weil es sich im steilen und schnellen so aber echt gut fährt, mag ich's auch steiler nicht probieren und bin bei den -0,5° geblieben.


----------



## FRbiker (18. Januar 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> @ FRbiker:
> feder 359g
> dämpfer mit dropstop soft 382g
> alu-federteller 23g
> insgesamt also 764g



Danke.. hatte auch mal mit den Gedanken Titanfeder gespielt zwecks besserer und feinfühliger Hinterbau Performance, aber da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinen 295g.


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Januar 2012)

Die Elka-Titanfeder hat z.B. nur 290 g.



FRbiker schrieb:


> Danke.. hatte auch mal mit den Gedanken Titanfeder gespielt zwecks besserer und feinfühliger Hinterbau Performance, aber da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinen 295g.


----------



## martinfueloep (19. Januar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Die Elka-Titanfeder hat z.B. nur 290 g.



kommt natürlich auch immer auf die federhärte und den durchmesser an. für den vivid muss die feder einen größeren durchmesser haben und wird dadurch natürlich auch etwas schwerer.

weil ich die titanfeder aber einigermaßen günstig bekommen hab, war's mir die sache für 230g wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (20. Januar 2012)

Taugt eigentlich der originale Kettenstrebenschutz etwas? Bei meinem 2010 ist so etwas noch nicht dabei gewesen.


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Januar 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Taugt eigentlich der originale Kettenstrebenschutz etwas? Bei meinem 2010 ist so etwas noch nicht dabei gewesen.




find ich erstens etwas klein und zweitens fehl mir oben eine ... denn da rappelts auch ordentlich.


----------



## Lipoly (20. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage,

Hab heute mit nem Kumpel 2x1Woche Bikeurlaub (Saalbach und Finale) in den Alpen und den ein oder anderen Bikeparkeinsatz geplant.

Wie sieht es so aus mit den Kettenstreben? Irgendwie hab ich ein ungutes Gefühl mit dem Rad wenn ich im Hinterkopf hab das zB nach dem ersten tag ein gerissener Hinterbau den ganzen Urlaub zu nichte macht. 
Bekommt man die Kettenstrebe einzeln bei Trek zu kaufen, wenn ja zu welchem Preis bzw geht der Dämpfer WENN das Ding bricht auch direkt mit drauf?


LG
lars


----------



## _ViTO_ (20. Januar 2012)

> Hab mal ne kurze Frage,
> 
> Hab heute mit nem Kumpel 2x1Woche Bikeurlaub (Saalbach und Finale) in  den Alpen und den ein oder anderen Bikeparkeinsatz geplant.
> 
> ...



ich denke, da gibts wenn du schon denkst, einige andere faktoren und Teile, die einen den Urlaub kurzum zu nichte machen könnte. Konzentriere dich auf den Urlaub und aufs Biken, nicht auf das eventuelle brechen des Hinterbaus.. Da würd ich bei Irre werden XD

Sonst hilft eben nur ein paar Ersatz-Streben  Aber die müssen erstmal besorgt werden... Mach dich nicht verrückt damit...


----------



## GeorgOctane (21. Januar 2012)

GeorgOctane schrieb:


> Und wieder ein defekter Hinterbau
> Gekauft 03/2010, Scratch 7, typische Stelle direkt vor dem Anlötteil kurbelseitig - feiner Riss im Lack auf der Oberseite und auf der Innenseite ein bisserl nach unten runter.
> Sieht eigentlich aus wie ein zarter Kratzer im Lack, aber an dieser Stelle, mit diesem Verlauf und der Tatsache dass da extra ein Neopren drüber war bin ich mir sicher dass es sich um einen beginnenden Riss handelt.
> 
> So ein Mist, mal sehen wie lange der Austausch dauern wird... *grrrrr*



Update: Schwinge wurde problemlos ausgetauscht, allerdings gegen eine schwarze, angeblich gibt es nur schwarze Austauschschwingen, stört aber optisch nicht wie ich finde...


----------



## Christian_85 (21. Januar 2012)

Kann doch nicht Treks Ernst sein, nichtmal die passenden Lackierungen da haben! Kann man sich da nicht mal zusammen tun und denen Dampf machen ?!


----------



## jan84 (21. Januar 2012)

Bei mir waren (Anfang SeptembeR) nur raw/silber anstatt Schwarze in Europa da *g*. 

@Lipoly:
Der Riss wächst langsam, das reisst nicht schlagartig ab. Am besten einfach regelmäßig die mögliche Rissstelle (vor dem Zughalter, direkt daran) kontrollieren, dann siehst Du wenns los geht. Ich war mit wachsendem Riss auch noch 2 mal im Park, was ich aber prinzipiell nicht empfehlen würde...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Januar 2012)

Mich wundert eh, dass viele das so entspannt sehen mit dem riss, wenns soweit ist. Mein scratch hat auf der rechnung (die ich niemals bezahlt hätte, also zweitbesitzer bin) 4300 Euro stehen. Da würde ich aber nicht einfach danke sagen und mit nem " bunten" Rad durch die Gegend fahren. Ich bin jetzt nicht so Optik versessen aber da würde ich zum Prinzipienreiter...


----------



## remedy72 (22. Januar 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich ein ungutes Gefühl mit dem Rad wenn ich im Hinterkopf hab das zB nach dem ersten tag ein gerissener Hinterbau den ganzen Urlaub zu nichte macht.




Ein ähnliches Gefühl hatte mich dazu bewogen einen anderen Rahmen zu Kaufen. Bei mir ist die Kettenstrebe ohne vorherige Risse/Ankündigung auf beiden Seiten komplett durchgebrochen. Es war zwar nur ein ca. 1 Meter Drop aber ich muss dazu sagen dass der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen ist (bei 105kg Fahrergewicht). Ich denke also dass es auch eine Rolle spielt welcher Dämpfer verbaut ist und ob er korrekt eingestellt ist. Die meisten Rahmen brechen genau an dieser Stelle (Kettenstrebe), das ist kein alleiniges Trek Problem. Viel schlimmer ist es wenn ein Rahmen den Schwachpunkt am Steuerrohr hat. Da ist im besten Falle nur der Urlaub gelaufen.


----------



## Marki72 (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Scratch Freunde!

Wollte Euch wieder mal Fotos liefern, damit nicht nur immer diskutiert wird!
Hab den neuen Bontrager Carbon Lenker 750mm vom 2012 Carbon Session ergattert. 
Geiles Teil, die Bontrager Teile waren früher nicht so der Knüller, jetzt werden Sie aber immer edler!

Viele Grüße
Marki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes24 (22. Januar 2012)

Bezüglich brechender Rahmen habe ich bisher kein Problem.
Fahre jetzt schon ein knappes Jahr ein Scratch 8 und nehm so ziehmlich alles mit Drops und sonstigem zu tun hat und es ist rein garnichts (Fahrergewicht von ca.90kg)


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2012)

Bzgl. der Risse:
Da es in den meisten Fällen, also der "Serienfehler", sich ja auf ein reißen und nicht auf ein spontanes Abreißen wie bei remedy72 beschränkt mach ich mir da wenig sorgen. Außerdem sind die Kettenstreben meiner Einschätzung nach noch mit das harmloseste Teil des Rahmens was brechen kann.  

Das Rad fährt einfach so extrem gut - vorallem auch bergauf! - bei einem ordentlichen Gewicht, da ist mir die Optik egal. Für mich gibts da im Prinzip wirklich fast keine anderen Räder wo ich sagen würde dass die passen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## FRbiker (22. Januar 2012)

@[email protected]
schaut sehr schnittig aus das Teil.. gibt's dazu auch eine Gewichtsangabe? auf der TrekHomepage bekommt man da wie so oft nicht viel rausâ¦
Ein schÃ¶nes waagerechtes groÃes Bild wÃ¤r auch net schlecht


----------



## Marki72 (22. Januar 2012)

FRbiker schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> schaut sehr schnittig aus das Teil.. gibt's dazu auch eine Gewichtsangabe? auf der TrekHomepage bekommt man da wie so oft nicht viel raus
> Ein schönes waagerechtes großes Bild wär auch net schlecht



Hallo FR Biker!

Der Lenker hat, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, 230g auf der Waage. Also auch nicht brutal leicht, aber für nen 750er schon respektabel.
Sorry, aber wie bekomm ich die Fotos groß ins Forum? Stell mich grad a bisserl blöd an!

Gruß Marki


----------



## FRbiker (22. Januar 2012)

du musst es in die Fotoalbum laden dann aufs Bild klicken.. untern Foto recht "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" dann BBCode in gewünschter größe kopieren und wenn du im Forum was schreibst bei "Grafik einfügen" reinkopieren  fertig.. kannst auch im Testbereich üben


----------



## Marki72 (23. Januar 2012)

Merci FR Biker, jetzt hab ich´s kapiert!

Gruß Markus


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Januar 2012)

Schaut super aus!!! Deine Farbkombi des Rahmens find ich mit am schönsten beim Scratch! Und die Bontrager Sachen sind echt schick! Ich war fast überrascht, als ich den Vorbau und Lenker sah, als ich meins bekommen hab. Ich hab die Sachen nur getauscht, weil sie mir nicht passten.


----------



## bansaiman (23. Januar 2012)

Wie empfindet ihr eigentlich euer Fahrwerk?
In etlichen Tests heißt es ja immer (z.B. FREERIDE) der Hinterbau sei gerade für einen Freerider oder Enduro sehr hart und unkomfortabel und das (und dich verhältnismäßig schlehcte Ausstattung) haben das Scratch ja immer Punkte gekostet. Ich meine auch die Coil Variante.

Wie empfindet ihr das? Und würdet ihr das Scratch z. B. auch einem Alutech Fanes, Torque oder Nicolai vorziehen?

Das YT NOTON aus 2010 (was noch ein richtiger Freerider war) von nem Freund hat mit Air Dämpfer ein weicheres Farhwerk als ein Coil Scratch.


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich kann nur vergleichen mit einem Spezi SX Trail von 2010 und da sind beide sehr ähnlich.
Ich bin auch zufrieden mit dem Fahrwerk, schliesslich habe ich keinen Downhiller, sondern ein Enduro/Freerider.
Aber die Stahlvariante ist wesentlich softer im Vergleich zur Air Variante, da genügt schon das Handauflegen auf dem Sattel und es kommt Bewegung in die Umlenkhebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (23. Januar 2012)

Habe noch ein Alutech Pudel eingelenker mit 210 mm der fühlt sich wesendlich härter an.

Ich glaube das ist dem subjektives Empfinden geschuldet . 
So lange es fährt und federt ist alles super.


----------



## othu (23. Januar 2012)

Bestelle gerade neue Lager für das Scratch, die großen Lager in der Kettenstrebe sind mit 6903 VRS /10 benannt und haben einen breiteren Innenring als Außenring... ist das ein Industriestandard oder bekomme ich die nur bei Trek?


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Januar 2012)

Lager für Scratch:

Wippe:
6901 VRS und 
6900 VRS

Kettenstrebe:
6903 VRS/10 (hauptdrehpunkt)
6903 VRS (ABP)

Die Lager sind alles Lager mit mehr Kugeln und ohne Käfig d.h. für oszillierende Bewegungen optimiert. Mit "normalen" Lagern wird man hier sehr schnell Probleme mit der Lebensdauer bekommen. Günstige Alternativen gibt es z.B. von Endurobearings (MAX Type) eben diese jene haben auch die Lager mit dem überstehenden Innenring im Programm.


Siehe:
http://www.endurobearings.com/bicycl..._bearings.html

Unter anderem zu kaufen bei:
http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co...2C+MAX+TYPE)

Stammt aber nicht von mir, habe ich aus einer der vorderen Seiten rauskopiert.
Für die Wippe nehme ich mittlerweile 2x6900 2RS und 6901 2RS, die sind für mich billiger und leicht zu bekommen.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Januar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wie empfindet ihr eigentlich euer Fahrwerk?
> In etlichen Tests heißt es ja immer (z.B. FREERIDE) der Hinterbau sei gerade für einen Freerider oder Enduro sehr hart und unkomfortabel und das (und dich verhältnismäßig schlehcte Ausstattung) haben das Scratch ja immer Punkte gekostet. Ich meine auch die Coil Variante.
> 
> Wie empfindet ihr das? Und würdet ihr das Scratch z. B. auch einem Alutech Fanes, Torque oder Nicolai vorziehen?
> ...



Ich empfinde es auch als Hart, im Vergleich zum Noton oder 301. Aber bei den Abfahrten ist der Hinterbau doch recht performant. (DHX Air 5.0). Das erste Einfedern geht halt nicht so butterweich. (Mein Empfinden)


----------



## basti.rlp (23. Januar 2012)

Fahr ein Scratch 9 2011 mit Titanfeder - beide (Dämpfer und Gabel) jeweils auf mein Gewicht ausgewählt. Bin damit sehr zufrieden, vor allem der Hinterbau wirkt meiner Meinung nach sehr weich. Betrachtet man den Test in der Freeride ("180er im Test"), schneidet das Scratch auch sehr gut ab (verwende auch die dort angegebene Setupempfehlung, zumindest fast). Kann mich also nicht beschweren. Und in der Coil Version (Titan/Stahl) sollte es bis auf "extrem" Downhills alles meistern können und das mit einem sehr angenehmen Fargefühl.

LG






bansaiman schrieb:


> Wie empfindet ihr eigentlich euer Fahrwerk?
> In etlichen Tests heißt es ja immer (z.B. FREERIDE) der Hinterbau sei gerade für einen Freerider oder Enduro sehr hart und unkomfortabel und das (und dich verhältnismäßig schlehcte Ausstattung) haben das Scratch ja immer Punkte gekostet. Ich meine auch die Coil Variante.
> 
> Wie empfindet ihr das? Und würdet ihr das Scratch z. B. auch einem Alutech Fanes, Torque oder Nicolai vorziehen?
> ...


----------



## jan84 (23. Januar 2012)

Fahre auch sehr Straff. Beim Dämpfer bewegt sich auch bei mäßigem draufstützen garnichts (viel Druckstufendämpfung). Im Trail aber ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit isses für mich aber perfekt, schluckt sehr viel, super Grip. Komfort is halt eher mäßig bei dem Setup...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (24. Januar 2012)

@remedy72: Welche Federhärte fährst du im Dämpfer?

Gruss
Marc


----------



## McFlury (24. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Trek-Service:

Dienstag: üblicher Riss in der Kettestrebe entdeckt
Mittwoch: Foto der Kettenstrebe an den Händler geschickt
Freitag: Antwort vom Händler: "Geht klar"
Montags: Kettenstrebe beim Händler abgeholt, eingebaut, fertig


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Januar 2012)

Und wo war das?


----------



## Nill (25. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

sagt mal welche ISCG Aufnahme hat noch mal das Scratch ?

UNd BTW: Verkauf noch einer ne Kettenführung (einfach) ?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Januar 2012)

Hi,

KeFü? Selber bauen aus nem Stückchen kunststoff Wasserleitung oder Ähnlichem. Bionicon für "Arme...". Funzt bei mir und auch anderen SUPER!


----------



## Nill (25. Januar 2012)

Hab ich ja , Marke Einbau. Für zweifach.

Suche aber deine DH kefü


----------



## Nill (26. Januar 2012)

PS: Zweite Kettenstrebe ist auch durch ;(


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Januar 2012)

so ein Dreck! Du fährst ja auch wie Sau!   

Ich glaub, ich muss heute nachmittag mal in den Keller nachschauen...


----------



## othu (26. Januar 2012)

Ob die KS vom Splash passt?
Sonst wird langsam der Vorrat eng... aber war ja nur eine fehlerhafte Charge 

Schweißen wird man sowas nicht können, oder?


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Januar 2012)

> Schweißen wird man sowas nicht können, oder?



Nein, daß hält nicht mehr.
die sollten eine Schwinge ohne Kabelhalter anfertigen, dann wäre die Sollbruchstellen endlich weg.
Den braucht eh kein Mensch, der Schaltzug ist  besser geführt, wenn er durch die Schwinge verlegt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (26. Januar 2012)

naja alu schweisen ist so ne sache.. es geht schon aber 1. brauchst du die genaue legierung (also musst wissen was das fürn alu is) und 2. es ist meistens so aufwändig das es sich gar net lohnt


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Januar 2012)

Na ja, da musst mit Gusset schweissen und dann bricht es direkt daneben nochmal.
Dann muss der Rahmen Spannungsfrei getempert werden, sonst brichts eh wieder an der neuen Schweissnaht und so weiter.....


----------



## Bashorbadger (26. Januar 2012)

das mein ich ja mit wäre viel zu aufwändig


----------



## jan84 (26. Januar 2012)

Letztes WE beim KEttenführungswechsel nochmal geguckt, meine Zweite hält (seit september und vielen Wildbad besuchen...).


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Januar 2012)

@jan84
Was macht die Lampe?
Geht dir jetzt ein Licht auf


----------



## othu (26. Januar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nein, daß hält nicht mehr.
> die sollten eine Schwinge ohne Kabelhalter anfertigen, dann wäre die Sollbruchstellen endlich weg.
> Den braucht eh kein Mensch, der Schaltzug ist  besser geführt, wenn er durch die Schwinge verlegt wird.



Okay, dachte das wäre noch eine Möglichkeit...
Ich glaube nicht, dass Trek für einen ausgelaufenen Rahmen noch KS fertigen lässt... wenn das Lager leer ist ist es leer und wir werden blöd in die Röhre gucken...


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Januar 2012)

Na immerhin sind drei jahre Garantie auf dem Rahmen und in der Zeit müssen ja Schwingen vorhanden sein.


----------



## jan84 (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn die KS weg sind gibts wahrscheinlich "günstige" Angebote für Remedy oder Slash rahmen...

@Roman: Komme atm nicht dazu mich damit auseinanderzusetzen, ergo erstmal nichts. Trotzdem danke .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fuzzball (26. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Okay, dachte das wäre noch eine Möglichkeit...
> Ich glaube nicht, dass Trek für einen ausgelaufenen Rahmen noch KS fertigen lässt... wenn das Lager leer ist ist es leer und wir werden blöd in die Röhre gucken...



falsch ich setze meinem Händler eine Frist zur Nachbesserung bzw. Neulieferung, zirka 10 Tage, wenn bis dahin nicht die neue Kettenstrebe bzw. den neuen Rahmen habe, treten ich vom Kaufvertrag zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (26. Januar 2012)

@lipper-zipfel: 
hier baut übrigens gerade einer auf Gleitlager um, schade dass du das nicht weiter verfolgst, auch wenn ich es verstehen kann!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9142984#post9142984


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Januar 2012)

@othu:
schon gelesen, aber noch wirklich keine Details gesehen.


----------



## othu (26. Januar 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> falsch ich setze meinem Händler eine Frist zur Nachbesserung bzw. Neulieferung, zirka 10 Tage, wenn bis dahin nicht die neue Kettenstrebe bzw. den neuen Rahmen habe, treten ich vom Kaufvertrag zurück.



Hi,
nach 6 Monaten kehrt sich die Beweislast bei der Gewährleistung um, d.h. du musst dem Händler nachweisen, dass der Fehler bei der Strebe schon beim Kauf vorlag.
Dazu reicht es nicht aus, einige Fotos von gebrochenen Streben aus dem Internet zu präsentieren...
Die Garantie wirkt gegen den Hersteller und da muss man sich erstmal genau die Garantiebedingungen anschauen, würde mich nicht wundern wenn da was ähnliches drinsteht wie jan84 geschrieben hat...

Ist ja aber auch Wurscht, don´t paint the devil on the wall wie der Engländer nicht sagt , noch sind ja scheinbar genug Streben da...


----------



## staubreifen (26. Januar 2012)

> ...der Schaltzug ist besser geführt, wenn er durch die Schwinge verlegt wird.


Könnt ihr mir ein tipp geben wie ich am besten den schaltzug durch bekomme. Der bleibt bei mir immer hängen :-(


> du musst dem Händler nachweisen, dass der Fehler bei der Strebe schon beim Kauf vorlag.


und wie geht das am besten??


----------



## jan84 (26. Januar 2012)

würde ich mir nur gedanken drum machen wenn sich einer wirklich querstellt. Glaube das wird eher die ausnahme bleiben bei den ks-problemen. 
zumal das "serienmäßige" reißen uUst schon als Nachweis reichen könnte wenns um nen Riss an exakt der Stelle geht...


----------



## fuzzball (26. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi,
> nach 6 Monaten kehrt sich die Beweislast bei der Gewährleistung um, d.h. du musst dem Händler nachweisen, dass der Fehler bei der Strebe schon beim Kauf vorlag.
> Dazu reicht es nicht aus, einige Fotos von gebrochenen Streben aus dem Internet zu präsentieren...
> Die Garantie wirkt gegen den Hersteller und da muss man sich erstmal genau die Garantiebedingungen anschauen, würde mich nicht wundern wenn da was ähnliches drinsteht wie jan84 geschrieben hat...
> ...



kein Problem,mein täglich Brot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (27. Januar 2012)

Suche DH begeisterte Mitfahrer oder auch Mitfahrgelegenheit für :


Megavalanche vom 16-22 Juli in Alpes d´Huez /Fra

Trek Bike Attack vom 10-12 August in Lenzerheide /CH

CaiDom vom 16-18 September in Brixxen /Ita

Ich reise zur Not auch alleine an...aber zusammen machts immer mehr Spaß...

Starte für Team Drahtesel Lützelbach...

Grüße Chris

bei Interesse...pn


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Januar 2012)

Ich hab noch ein Action-Foto gefunden vom April.
Ein wenig Hell und mit bearbeiten kenn ich mich nicht aus.
LG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1050974


----------



## bansaiman (28. Januar 2012)

Biete eine Elka STahlfeder NEU

für 216er Dämpfer

450 lbs

Handmade in Kanada.
Verkaufe, weil ich zu schwer bin  War also nur zum Test verbaut.
Bestes Angebot per PN.

Juten Gruß


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Januar 2012)

Hi,

hat jemand mal an ein Scratch ne Double Crown gebaut? Spiel irgendwie mit dem Gedanken die FOX VAN RC2 FIT durch ne 40er RC2 auszutauschen ...


----------



## Nill (28. Januar 2012)

jepp, das habe ich mal in einem Fotoalbum gesehen.

Fand ich jetzt rein optisch nicht der Knaller. 

Ganz anders Foto von Mr.Nox 



Foto: N.Kunka
Rider: Mr. Nox


----------



## herzogf (28. Januar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand mal an ein Scratch ne Double Crown gebaut? Spiel irgendwie mit dem Gedanken die FOX VAN RC2 FIT durch ne 40er RC2 auszutauschen ...



so sieht's dann aus mit deiner doppelbrücke....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TREK-SCRATCH...t_Fahrräder&hash=item4600450ca4#ht_602wt_1217


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Januar 2012)

herzogf schrieb:


> so sieht's dann aus mit deiner doppelbrücke....
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/TREK-SCRATCH-7-GROsE-M-16-ZOLL-/300652235940?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4600450ca4#ht_602wt_1217




Na gut ... der Aufbau ist ja aber auch wirklich für die Katz ... Umwerfer-Doppelbrücke-Klickpedale ??!!?? Was macht er damit?

An sich find ichs aber nicht schlecht. Man kanns ja auch schön umbauen  - müsste ich nur noch überlegen was man denn für so eine Fox 36 VAN RC2 Fit 2011 so verlangen kann. Und dann ist da noch die Frage nach Boxxer oder Fox  - haje ... ich werd nie fertig mit dem Rumbauen ^^


----------



## jan84 (28. Januar 2012)

Gibts von Trek eigentl. offiziell ne Aussage zu Doppelbrücken im Scratch? Ja / Nein / keine Angabe ?


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gibts von Trek eigentl. offiziell ne Aussage zu Doppelbrücken im Scratch? Ja / Nein / keine Angabe ?



Müsste man mal nachfragen ... aber generell ist der Rahmen ja "baugleich" mit dem 88 oder?


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Januar 2012)

scheinen aber schon so manche Leuts umgesetzt zu haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (29. Januar 2012)

Hi,

welchen TUNE fahrt ihr denn beim Vivid 5.1 ?
Eine schnelle Antwort wäre nett 

SORRY: EDIT: Also in M Tune 
Hätte die SuFu zuerst nehmen sollen


----------



## Marki72 (29. Januar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> scheinen aber schon so manche Leuts umgesetzt zu haben ...


Schaut hammergeil aus!  Weiß nur nicht ob das so wirklich Sinn macht mit hinten gemessenen 172mm und vorne 200mm. Wäre mal interessant so zu fahren. Mit vorne 180er Gabel fahren ja hier geschätzt eh mehr als die Hälfte!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## herzogf (29. Januar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Müsste man mal nachfragen ... aber generell ist der Rahmen ja "baugleich" mit dem 88 oder?



ne, nur das unterrohr war vom session adaptiert...


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Schaut hammergeil aus!  Weiß nur nicht ob das so wirklich Sinn macht mit hinten gemessenen 172mm und vorne 200mm. Wäre mal interessant so zu fahren. Mit vorne 180er Gabel fahren ja hier geschätzt eh mehr als die Hälfte!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Markus



Ich fand den Umstieg von Totem auf Lyrik (170mm) äußerst gewinnbringend. Selbst auf den DHs in Wildbad bin ich damit noch wesentlich besser zurecht gekommen. Ist aber auch stark vom einsazzweck abhängig. Zumindest wenn nochn DH Rad in der Garage steht macht mehr als ne Gabel der Lyrik-Klasse mMn wenig Sinn...

Frage an die Leute mit L/XL-Rahmen und Reverb:
Wie habt Ihr die Leitung verlegt ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## basti.rlp (29. Januar 2012)

Darum gehts mir ja aber. Möchte das Bike noch mehr downhillorientiert auslegen, da würde die DC gut passen. Hab mal ne Anfrage an Trek gestellt, ob das der Frame Load mitmacht ...

LG


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2012)

Der frame load also


----------



## basti.rlp (29. Januar 2012)

jaja  - war halt der amerikanische Support


----------



## McFlury (29. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Frage an die Leute mit L/XL-Rahmen und Reverb:
> Wie habt Ihr die Leitung verlegt ?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Ich habe zwei der Zugführung unterm Oberrohr durchgebohrt und dort die Leitung durch gefäderlt. So sieht eingermaßen sauber aus.


----------



## Marki72 (29. Januar 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei der Zugführung unterm Oberrohr durchgebohrt und dort die Leitung durch gefäderlt. So sieht eingermaßen sauber aus.



Mutig! Einfach ein Loch in den Rahmen gebohrt?? Hast Du Fotos?

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe nur die Anschlägen in der Zugführung durchgebohrt.


----------



## fuzzball (30. Januar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir ja aber. Möchte das Bike noch mehr downhillorientiert auslegen, da würde die DC gut passen. Hab mal ne Anfrage an Trek gestellt, ob das der Frame Load mitmacht ...
> 
> LG



oder du kaufst dir ein Session


----------



## basti.rlp (31. Januar 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> oder du kaufst dir ein Session



Wäre aber noch mehr Aufwand, weil ich das Scratch erst verkaufen müsste!


----------



## woodmonkey (31. Januar 2012)

Hi,

lass es. Ich habe mein Scratch auch als "Do-it-all"-Bike gebraucht und es mit der Strebe nach nem 3/4-Jahr bezahlt (Garantie).

Das Scratch ist für mich ein super Tourenenduro mit potential für den Park wenn im Urlaub oder auf ner Tour mal einer in der Nähe ist. Aber ständiges Downhillen ist einfach nichts für den Rahmen.

Ich bin jetzt doch bei nem reinen Park- bzw. Downhillbike gelandet.



basti.rlp schrieb:


> Wäre aber noch mehr Aufwand, weil ich das Scratch erst verkaufen müsste!


----------



## basti.rlp (31. Januar 2012)

Dir ist die Strebe bei einem Scratch 9 2011 Coil gerissen?




woodmonkey schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lass es. Ich habe mein Scratch auch als "Do-it-all"-Bike gebraucht und es mit der Strebe nach nem 3/4-Jahr bezahlt (Garantie).
> 
> ...


----------



## woodmonkey (31. Januar 2012)

Ne,

ist ein 2010 7er Coil. Aber soweit ich weiss ist die Strebe nicht überarbeitet worden (oder?).



basti.rlp schrieb:


> Dir ist die Strebe bei einem Scratch 9 2011 Coil gerissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (31. Januar 2012)

Nur gibt es bisher keinen einzigen Fall, bei dem die Strebe eines 2011 er Scratch 9 Coil gerissen ist. Wäre auch zu dumm, wenn Trek das nicht in den Griff bekommen hätte.




woodmonkey schrieb:


> Ne,
> 
> ist ein 2010 7er Coil. Aber soweit ich weiss ist die Strebe nicht überarbeitet worden (oder?).


----------



## noBrain-noPain (31. Januar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Nur gibt es bisher keinen einzigen Fall, bei dem die Strebe eines 2011 er Scratch 9 Coil gerissen ist. Wäre auch zu dumm, wenn Trek das nicht in den Griff bekommen hätte.



naja, also wenn Du glaubst, dass Trek beim 2011 9er Coil andere Streben verbaut, als bei den restlichen 2011er dann muss ich schon mal fragen, in welcher Welt Du denn lebst?  oder glaubst Du, dass die Lackierung beim 9er einfluss auf die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Struktur hat? 

und 2011er bzw. Austauschstreben sind ja schon wieder gerissen und laut Trek gabs nie ein Problem (außer eine fehlerhafte Charge) und deswegen wurde auch nix umkonstruiert. Also is es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Dich auch mal eine Information über eine gerissene Strebe von einem 2011er Coil erreicht. Die wurden allerdings weniger oft verkauft und deswegen dauerts evtl auch länger, bis hier eine auftaucht, als bei den anderen Rädern!?


----------



## biketunE (31. Januar 2012)

Es ist zumindest hier kein 2011er bisher aufgetaucht mit einem Riss (zumindest soweit ich das überblicken konnte). Entweder wurde etwas geändert (z.B. andere Schweißtemperatur, Wandstärke etc.) oder liegt es daran, dass die 2011er Modelle nicht die gleiche Laufleistung haben wie die 2010er. Wobei ich mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen kann...


----------



## othu (1. Februar 2012)

Habe die Liste mal auf aktuellen Stand gebracht:

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht 
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung: 
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: 
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz: 
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:



Hat jemand der Betroffenen zufällig Bilder seines Risses die er mir zur Verfügung stellen kann?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Februar 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:


----------



## Matrox (1. Februar 2012)

hätte mal ne Frage an euch bzgl. Ausbau/Einbau des Hinterrades:
Irgendwie ist mir das XT-Shadow Schaltwerk immer im Weg (auf kleinstes Ritzel geschaltet) , sprich
nachdem die RockShox Steckachse gelöst und rausgezogen ist, sollte man das RAd doch eigentlich einfach rausziehen können. Da ist dann aber das Schaltwerk im WEg - auch wenn man es "überspannt nach hinten  zieht" - das gleiche beim Einbau.
Man muss das ganze dann irgendwie verkippen und "knören" - meißt verschrammeriere ich mir dabei mit der Bremsscheibe die Sitzstrebe...

@XT-Shadow Nutzer
kennt ihr das Problem, dass sich das schwarze "Zwischengelenk" gerne mal löst 
im Link die obere Schraube) http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/shadow2.jpg
und das Schaltwerk dann natürlich nichtmehr richtig befestigt ist und an der Kettenstrebe ansteht... aber noch schalten kann...
Habe schon mit Schraubensicherung und massig Drehmoment versucht - löst sich aber immer wieder...


----------



## basti.rlp (1. Februar 2012)

Wie zu erwarten hat sich Trek eher skeptisch zur DC geäußert. We wouldn't recomend ... Garantie verfällt natürlich. Aber sowas hatte ich erwartet. Hab mich mit einem aus GBR unterhalten, der ein Scratch Coil 2010 mit Boxxer R2C2 fährt. Bisher hat er keine Probleme gehabt. Weder die Strebe noch der Vorbau. Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob ich nicht gleich komplett auf eine DH-Geometrie i. Form eines reinen Downhillers umsteige, oder ob ich den Versuch mit der 40er Fox wage. Alles nicht so einfach wenn man bedenkz, dass ich das Scratch erstmal losbekommen müsste. Und dann wär da noch die Suche nach einer Alternative ....


----------



## jan84 (1. Februar 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: bisher nein

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:


----------



## McFlury (1. Februar 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park!
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: bisher nein

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:
__________________


----------



## timtrail (1. Februar 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: bisher nein

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (1. Februar 2012)

Leider kommt bei mir noch ein defekt hinzu:

Sitzstrebe ausfallende ausgerissen.

Meine traurige Bilanz:
2x Kettenstreben 1x Sitzstrebe(Kosten 99 Euro)


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Februar 2012)

Ja wie, hast mal ein Foto?
Direkt am Lager?
Was machst du den da bloss in Berlin, komm mal in die Berge, ich glaube du springst zuviel.


----------



## basti.rlp (1. Februar 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, hab ein Trek Scratch 9 Coil 2011 abzugeben. Möchte mich mehr Richtung Downhill orientieren.

Und so sieht das ganze aus:


----------



## Nill (2. Februar 2012)

Stelle morgen im laufe des Tages mal was ein.

Aber JA: Genau da wo die Achs und das Schaltauge sitzen fängt es oberhalb an auszureißen


----------



## jan84 (2. Februar 2012)

Und eine Stelle mehr zum im-Auge-behalten, danke ...


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Februar 2012)

Jetzt langt es aber langsam, die Lager verrecken, der Steuersatz ist mist, die Kettenstrebe reisst und nun auch noch die Sitzstrebe.
Ich bin ja begeistert von dem Radl, hat eine super Geometrie, schaut guat aus und macht einen Höllenspass, aber wieviele Teile muss man den noch vorhalten, um entspannt durch die Saison zu kommen?


----------



## Nill (2. Februar 2012)

ich halte mehr als ein Rad vor. Und trotzdem geht das Scratch immer als erstes kaputt 

Na egal, man muss sagen das ich mit der Geo extrem zufrieden bin. Und ich das Rad im Sommer wirklich jeden oder jeden 2 Tag fahre. Abends oder Morgens bevor alle aufstehen oder schlafen gehen.  .

Deshalb ist der "Verschleiß" auch gerechtfertigt. Ist trotzdem doof mit der "Sollbruchstelle" an der Kettenstrebe...... ;(

BTW das Bild:


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Februar 2012)

Was reisst jetzt da genau, der Formschluss für die Achse und das Schaltauge?
Hättest ruhig mal putzen können

Du bist also auch ein Frühradler, mache ich auch so, die Familie dankt es mir und ich bin für den Rest vom Tag völlig zufrieden und entspannt.


----------



## Nill (2. Februar 2012)

die Aufnahme für das Schaltauge. Auf dem 2 Bild deutlich der Überstand oben Link zu sehen.

Früh ist im Sommer super !! Spät auch und zwischendrin wenn man zeit hat genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab bisher nix an meinem Scratch, nur der Steuersatz ist platt. Aber da kann Trek ja nix dafür, ausser, dass die das Dingen verbauen.

Wenn man jedoch so liest, was am Scratch alles an Kettenstreben gebrochen ist..., an meinem 301 (auch wenn das die Arroganzschleuder schlechthin ist ) ist nach guten 15 000 km noch rein garnix kaputt gegangen. Und ich beweg das Dingen auch bei Schnee, Streusalz und allem awas sonstnoch dazu gehört...

Preislich tun sich die beiden Hersteller nichts!


----------



## othu (2. Februar 2012)

Was mich wundert, ich habe im mtbr-Forum mal kurz nach Scratch und Kettenstrebe gesucht und keinen einzigen Riss gefunden... jedenfalls nicht auf die Schnelle...

Und so ein 601 würde ich auch nehmen, aber nur ohne Schriftzüge und Logos


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Februar 2012)

Ach ich weiss nicht, daß 601 schaut schon etwas fad aus, weder Fisch noch Fleisch.
Dann die Probleme mit dem Dämpfer.
Dann die niedrige Front, was man da so liest, muss ich mich schon wundern, daß trotzdem soviele ihr Geld in so ein Bike stecken.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Februar 2012)

Ich find das 301 toll als Trailbike und relatives "Sorglosrad". Ich fahr das jetzt schon so lange und steig immer wieder gern drauf. Es ist nach wie vor ein super Rad, auch wenns nicht das schönste ist.

Die 601 und 901 sind auch toll verarbeitet, haben super Deitaillösungen und alles, ich bin alle mal gefahren und muss sagen, dass es (für mich) weitaus bessere gibt. Das Scratch ist vergleichbar mit dem 601, je nachdem wie es aufgebaut ist. Der Dämpfer ist in dem Rad nicht gut aufgehoben (alles wohlgemerkt nörgeln auf hohem Niveau, aber man legt ja auch ordentlich Geld auf den Tisch) und es ist irgendwie nix halbes und nix ganzes. Ich find immer, dass die Teile so Prestigeobjekte für gutbetuchte Bonzen sind. Es gibt auch ganz viele, welche die Räder richtig gut bewegen aber eben auch sehr viel, die am Gardasee mitm dicken BMW vorfahren, die Wohlstandspocke mit sich rumtragen und dann ihr 6000 Euro LV herzeigen und auf der Ponalestraße flanieren fahren...

Liteville hat für mich ganz viel vom alten Charme eingebüßt, leider...(das Torque hätte man auch besser kopieren können  )


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich kopiere das mal und lege es bei den Litevillern ab.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Februar 2012)

ja..., mach das mal! Das wird ein Spaß!

Da sind schon ein paar Querköppe im LV Forum unterwegs, die genau solche Aussagen nicht hören wollen und ordentlich zerreissen würden (so wie hier Kettenstreben zerrissen werden  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (2. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn das Problem mit dem Dämpfer im 601?


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Februar 2012)

Die LV 901 und 601 sind speziell auf den DHX 5.0 Luftdämpfer abgestimmt und der rauscht im mittleren Federweg gerne durch und bergauf versackt das Fahrwerk, ausser man erhöht den Druck und fährt mit weniger Sag.
Geeignete Stahlfederdämpfer zu finden ist schwierig, da dann an Schweissnähten gefeilt werden muss und den LV Brüdern das Gewicht zu hoch ist.
Wer mehr wissen möchte, sollte sich da selber einlesen.
Wobei so ein Stahlfederdämpfer an der Eisdiele am Gardasee schon besser kommt, deswegen habe ich ja auch einen drin!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Februar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Problem mit dem Dämpfer im 601?



Jo, wie der Lipper Zipfel sagt. Aber für ein solches Rad ist der Dämpfer irgendwie fehl am Platz. Verschenktes Potential, des ansonsten gut gemachten Rahmens. Die scheinen immer Dämpfer auf Halde zu kaufen, denn das 301 wird ja nach wie vor mit dem DT Dämpfer ausgeliefert, den es schon seit guten sechs Jahre oder so zu kaufen gibt..., nicht, dass der schlecht ist aber irgendwie nicht mehr ganz aktuell.
Ebenso der DHX..., weiterhin das Modell ohne Kashima Beschichtung (nicht, dass ich dem Marketinggag traue...), ist bei einem Rahmen für rund 2500 Euro auch recht fragwürdig wie zumindest ich finde.

Aber naja..., ist ja hier der Trek Thread und alle, die ein Scratch besitzen, sollten damit glücklich sein, denn das 601 ist niemals nie besser, sondern eher schlechter (zumindest was die Fahreigenschaften angeht).


----------



## jan84 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich bin letztes WE mal (sehr) kurz ein 901 (Totem Coil und CCDB) gefahren, klar es war nicht auf mich abgestimmt, aber zusammenfassend kann ich sagen: Es fuhr sich bergab wie ein Sack Nüsse . Der draufsetzen-und-es-funktioniert-einigermaßen-Faktor war nicht gegeben, da sind andere Räder weniger Diva. Das Scratch macht da schon einiges ziemlich gut . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Februar 2012)

Davon kann ich gerade nur träumen, bei uns sieht es für die nächsten tage so aus:

747m üNN	Do 02.02	Fr 03.02	Sa 04.02	So 05.02	Mo 06.02	Di 07.02	Mi 08.02
sunrise  07:48      sunset 17:16							
Temperatur °C (max.):	- 9 °	- 13 °	- 12 °	- 13 °	- 12 °	- 9 °	- 7 °
Temperatur °C (min.):	- 13 °	- 19 °	- 22 °	- 20 °	- 17 °	- 14 °	- 12 °

Und Schnee haben wir bis zu vier Meter, da ist noch länger nicht an Biken zu denken.


----------



## jan84 (2. Februar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> [...]
> Und Schnee haben wir bis zu vier Meter, da ist noch länger nicht an Biken zu denken.



...sagte er, schnallte sich die Tourenski unter und genoss die Berge...


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, aber im Moment ist es dank Ostler ziemlich bissig.


----------



## Nill (2. Februar 2012)

Hihi ich verabschiede mich mit meinem Scratch bald Richtung Süden ! Wir grade noch umgebaut für groben Einsatz , Fotos folgen Ende nächster Woche .


----------



## jan84 (2. Februar 2012)

Nill, wo gehts hin ?


----------



## Nill (2. Februar 2012)

Mmmm.... Verrate ich wenn das Bike Setup fertig ist  ich sage nur 22 Grad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (3. Februar 2012)

36 Grad und es wird noch heisser?... Seitdem ich jetzt studiere fehlt mir das Geld mein Scratch wieder herzurichten.. hab das letztes Jahr gut zugerichtet   naja das Scratch ist schon ne Macht. Wobei ich aber gestehen muss, zur zeit liebäugel ich ja mit nem Nukeproof Mega, würde sozusagen Rahmen tauschen, aber wie gesagt mal schauen was die Steuerrückzahlung so bringt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Februar 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Mmmm.... Verrate ich wenn das Bike Setup fertig ist  ich sage nur 22 Grad!



22 Grad C an einem Tag? Du Sack!


----------



## jan84 (3. Februar 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> 36 Grad und es wird noch heisser?... Seitdem ich jetzt studiere fehlt mir das Geld mein Scratch wieder herzurichten.. hab das letztes Jahr gut zugerichtet   naja das Scratch ist schon ne Macht. Wobei ich aber gestehen muss, zur zeit liebäugel ich ja mit nem Nukeproof Mega, würde sozusagen Rahmen tauschen, aber wie gesagt mal schauen was die Steuerrückzahlung so bringt



Wo siehst du den Gewinn durch das Mega?


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Februar 2012)

Hat das Setup was mit der Temperatur zu tun?
Ausserdem, morgen habe wir hier auch 22 Grad, nur in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Nill (3. Februar 2012)

Sitzstreben und Kettenstrebentausch binnen 1 Woche  

Zwar nicht in meiner Hauptrahmen Farbe....egal muss nur halten 

Setup hat jetzt nichts mit der Temperatur zu tun.
Ich dachte nur wenn hier mal wieder nen Bild gepostet wird dann aber richtig


----------



## Bulldozer (4. Februar 2012)

Hier mal meine Bilanz:

Name: Bulldozer
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kA
- Dämpfer: DHX RC-4, 350
- Verwendung: Enduro, keine Parks, fahre auch im Winter u.a. mit Spikes
- Notiz: 60kg
- Riss: Nein*

*: Entweder bin ich zu leicht, oder es kommt verzögert. Hatte auch schon einen Sattel mit "Sollbruchstelle" bei vielen im ersten Jahr gebrochen, bei mir erst nach 3.


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Februar 2012)

So zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Sommer, waren einige interessante Touren dabei:


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Februar 2012)

Und noch mehr:







Und der Mut steigt gewaltig, nach so einer Maß Bier.


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Februar 2012)

Mein einziger "Defekt" war bisher das Schaltauge. Eins kostet offiziell 25â¬. Ich hab fÃ¼r 2 StÃ¼ck bei meinem HÃ¤ndler des vertrauens 36â¬ bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike1 (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

An meinem 2010er Scratch 7 hatte ich bisher nur zwei Probleme.

1. Das bekannte knacken durch die schlammpige Montage seitens Trek. Die zwei Bolzen der Dämpferaufnahme .... ich wisst schon. Ausgebaut, gefettet, Thema erledigt.

2. Einen Totalausfall der HR Bremse nach kurzer Zeit. Dafür kann Trek ja nichts. Diese wurde vom Händler innerhalb einer Woche auf Garantie getauscht. 

Kann es sein, dass die Kettenstrebe nur bei Fahrern weit über 80kg und häufigen Bikepark versagt?

Mich würde noch interessieren ob alle Rahmengrößen von diesen Rissen betroffen sind - oder ob die bisher nur an großen Rahmen (dementsprechend "schweren" Fahrern) aufgetreten sind?

Grüße


----------



## Nill (5. Februar 2012)

Ich wiege 83 kg und fuhr mit der 2 Kettenstrebe nur 1 Tag im Park.

Muss aber sagen das ich eine sehr aktive Fahrweise habe. Vielleicht liegt es daran?!


----------



## bike1 (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn die nichtmal einen Tag Park überlebt ist das schon sehr traurig für so ein Bike. Mich wundert das aber alles etwas. Ich war mit meinem zwar noch nicht im Park, aber fahre ständig irgendwelche Treppen usw. runter und den ein oder anderen "kleineren" Dropp hat es auch schon hinter sich. Bis jetzt, zum Glück, nichtmal ansatzweise Risse zu erkennen. Vielleicht liegt es an meinen leichten 65kg.
Trotzdem eine Katastrophe das so ein Bike nichtmal dem Durchnichtsgewicht eines Mannes standhält.


----------



## jan84 (5. Februar 2012)

bike1 schrieb:


> Wenn die nichtmal einen Tag Park überlebt ist das schon sehr traurig für so ein Bike. [...]



Dem ist definitiv nicht so. Meine (85kg mit Ausrüstung) zweiten Kettenstreben haben seit September letzten Jahres >25000 Hm beim Caidom (langes DH Rennen) und in Parks (fast nur die DHs in Wildbad) runter, die sind noch in Ordnung. 
Ich denke mittlerweile die Streben sind a) relativ nahe am Limit konstruiert, b) beim Fertigungsprozess ist bei vielen Streben was schiefgegangen, c) Trek weiss nur bedingt welche Streben das Problem haben und welche nicht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## timtrail (5. Februar 2012)

d) Trek isses egal ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, des denke ich auch, glaubt ihr, die haben die Ursache oder die Stelle genauer untersucht?
Ich denke nicht, da wird nicht nachgebessert, daß Modell ist eh gestorben und die Kunden werden noch bedient, solange noch Material vorhanden ist und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (5. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt....hab jetzt auch schon die 2te Schwinge drin...mein Händler hatte mir eine der letzten für den europäischen Markt fürs 2010er 8 Air besorgt und noch einen in "Spare"--Aber wenn die auch noch bricht..mal abwarten  
Gewichtsgründe bei Fahrern über85 ? Kann sein,hab mit Gear so knapp 85Kg und fahre recht progressiv...Bikepark..Drops..Mega und Co...
Ich liebe mein Trek, net falsch verstehen aber es ist halt super dünnwanding...gerade in diesem Bereich. CAD-FEM Analysen geben mir da Recht..daher ist das mit der Schwinge für so wie ich nen 160er "rannehme" und meinem Gewicht OK...Es ist und bleibt kein DH sondern ein Trail-Waffe...
just my 50 cent


----------



## jan84 (6. Februar 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> [...] CAD-FEM Analysen geben mir da Recht..[...]



Das kann ich nicht ohne Nachfrage liegenlassen . Welche Daten, welches/was für ein Modell? Lastannahmen?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sir_D (6. Februar 2012)

ähm... glaub die nehmen 75 Kg Fahrer an,genaues weiß ich auch nicht... aber wenn du dir die CAD-Modelle und diversen Trek Vids im Netz anschaust, kann sogar ich Vollgimp erkennen wo der Rahmen grün und wo er gelb oder rot wird bei "normaler" simulierter Trailfahrt in der Spannungsanalyse...
Sooo dermaßen der Inventor/AC und Solid/Catia Freak bin ich auch wieder nicht...


----------



## jan84 (6. Februar 2012)

Link zu den diversen Trek Vids ?


----------



## Nill (6. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, Jungs, keene Panik 

Das Bike wir schon noch halten  Soll heißen auch die fetten(<75kg) dürfen Radfahren  ....hahaha Willkommen im Club 

PS: mein "Umbau"ist grade fertig geworden.....leider habe ich nur ein weiße Lyrik. Aber seht es euch morgen selbst an  

Jetzt ist es bei mir dunkel und Fotos kann man auch nicht mehr schießen.


----------



## Nill (7. Februar 2012)

Und ab geht es nach LaPalma (die Insel ) 

Gebt mir ein LIKE auf das erste Bild wenn es euch gefällt.  Vllt. wir ja mal ein Scratch Foto des Tages


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Februar 2012)

Whow!
Nils! Das haste aber gut gemacht!

Gabs Probleme beim Entlacken?


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Februar 2012)

Geiles Bike!
Aber die grüne Steuersatzabdeckung muss noch weg, oder etwas Dreck drauf.

Sag mal, seit wann hat es denn in Berlin Schnee?


----------



## Bashorbadger (7. Februar 2012)

awesome! mehr kann man dazu net sagen.


----------



## othu (7. Februar 2012)

Top!
Bin ich doch nicht der einzige mit RAW...

Wie hast du das entlackt?
Wo bekomme ich diesen Unterrohrschutz? 
Braucht man bei RAW sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (7. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mal so frech und nehme es mit auf die Seite 

@schulte69 & othu: kein Problem beim entlacken. hat 30 Euro gekostet.
Unterrohrschutz warnur für die Optik  Hatte ich an meinem alten Scratch dran.
Kaufen kann man den bei Ebay für das Trek Session. Das Unterrohr ist ja baugleich.

lipper-zipfel: jepp die muss noch schwarz gemacht werden.



Nill schrieb:


>


----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön geworden, wobei ich wahrscheinlich den Hinterbau auch noch "mitgenommen" hätte...

Zufälligerweise mal vorher/nachher auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## nullstein (7. Februar 2012)

Aber erlischt dann nicht die Garantie beim Hinterbau? Da die Teile ja ganz gern brechen, ist es evtl wohl besser den Hinterbauten farblich so zu belassen. Zudem finde ich den Kontrast: schwarzer Hinterbau, Hauptrahmen raw, Gabel weiß sehr gelungen.


----------



## McFlury (7. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön! Hast Du den Rahmen nach dem Entlacken noch behandelt?


----------



## othu (7. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung was/ob Nill den Rahmen noch behandelt hat, meiner wird mit dem Dampfstrahler (150° Dampftemperatur) behandelt um die Oxidschicht zu verdicken:

Natürliche Luftoxidation:  0,05 µm
Dampfbehandlung 120-150°: 0,7-2,0 µm 
Realistisch bei kurzer Behandlung mit dem Dampfstraher sind wohl 0,9-1,1µm


----------



## Nill (7. Februar 2012)

Meiner wurde nicht mehr behandelt.

Der oxidiert an der freien Luft  
Ich stehe einfach auf den Use-look von RAW.

Die Hinterbauten habe ich nicht mitgemacht weil ich es so ganz gut fand. 

ABER: wenn man genaz hin sieht = Auf was sich das Bike abstützt erkennt man das ich die Idee auch schon realisiert hatte. Sah aber einfach nicht gut aus. Für meine Geschmack 

@nullstein: das war der Zweite Grund


----------



## Lipoly (7. Februar 2012)

Ich meld mich auchmal zu Wort, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut der Gerät! Was wiegt das Gute denn so? In den nächsten Tagen sollte meins auch endlich fertig werden, dann gibbet Bilder

LG 
Lars


----------



## Lipoly (7. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema Raw und unbehandelt;
Aluminium korrodiert schneller als man denkt, ich sehe das jeden Tag auf der Arbeit....
Wenn man als Privatperson irgendwie da ran kommt sollte man es mit Alocrom 1200 von Henkel relativ günstig selber "schützen" können. Alternativ den Frame eloxieren lassen, dann ist man auf der wirklich sicheren Seite!


LG


----------



## othu (7. Februar 2012)

Es gibt ja nun genug Rahmen die in RAW ausgeliefert werden, ich sehe da nicht so das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (7. Februar 2012)

sehe da auch kein Problem. Fahre jetzt seit 1 Jahr mein DHer in RAW bei Regen und Matsch und von der Oxidation ist nicht zu sehen.

Des weiteren verhält sich der Stoff Aluminium in *der Hinsicht* meines erachten nach wie Kupfer. 
Nach dem die erste Oxidschicht drauf ist verhindert diese wiederum das weitere oxidieren.

Ich könnt mich aber gerne korrigieren. 

ABER: Egal was macht man nicht alles für den Style


----------



## othu (7. Februar 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Nach dem die erste Oxidschicht drauf ist verhindert diese wiederum das weitere oxidieren.




Das ist richtig, aber die kann halt auch beschädigt werden, sowohl chemisch, als auch mechanisch.
Für dieStadtschla*pe die auch im Winter täglich durch Streusalz rollt ist RAW sicher nichts, aber bei einem MTB das artgerecht bewegt wird sehe ich keine Probleme.

Und wem das nicht reicht der greift halt wie ich zum Dampfstrahler und verstärkt die Oxidschicht, das kommt dann schon einer Eloxalschicht nahe.

Otto


----------



## Nill (7. Februar 2012)

d'accord


----------



## Bashorbadger (7. Februar 2012)

war da nicht was mit passivierung? deswegen oxidiert es nicht weiter..


----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> war da nicht was mit passivierung? deswegen oxidiert es nicht weiter..



Ich musste spontan lachen .


----------



## Bashorbadger (7. Februar 2012)

hehe naja berufsschule ist schon aweng her 

edit: ha da war doch was 

"*Passivierung* nennt man die Ausbildung  einer sehr dünnen, porenfreien oxidischen Deckschicht, die sich nur  sehr langsam auflöst. In dieser Deckschicht ist die  Korrosionsgeschwindigkeit äußerst gering. Verantwortlich für die  Deckschichtbildung sind chemische oder elektrochemische Vorgänge. Eine  andere Art des passiven Korrosionsschutzes ist das Aufbringen von  Oberflächenbeschichtungen, die das Korrosionsmedium nicht zum  korrosionsanfälligen Werkstoff vordringen lassen"[SIZE=-6] [/SIZE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (8. Februar 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> hehe naja berufsschule ist schon aweng her
> 
> edit: ha da war doch was
> [...]



Musste wegen dem Thread aussm Leichtbauforum (Tretlagerhülse Scott Scale) lachen, weils da sehr "ambitioniert" uA auch um die Passivierung geht .


----------



## othu (8. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand mal die Kettenstrebe von Scratch und Slash verglichen?

Ich würde ja gerne eine bestellen, aber Trek will die nur gegen Rahmen-/Seriennummer eines Slash rausrücken... muss am WE nochmal mit meinem Händler quatschen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Februar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal die Kettenstrebe von Scratch und Slash verglichen?
> 
> Ich würde ja gerne eine bestellen, aber Trek will die nur gegen Rahmen-/Seriennummer eines Slash rausrücken... muss am WE nochmal mit meinem Händler quatschen...




Wie meinst Du das? Du willst eine Slash Strebe im Scratch verbauen wenns passt?


----------



## othu (8. Februar 2012)

Zumindest würde ich gerne wissen ob das passt.
Das Slash hat so wie ich das gesehen habe nicht diesen problematischen Kabelhalter, da wird der Zug wohl durch die KS geführt.
So vom kurz Draufschauen sehen die mir ansonsten ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## jan84 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mir auf der Eurobike die Streben beim Slash genauer angeguckt. Für mich is da "passt nicht" hängengeblieben, was das Problem war weiss ich aber auch nicht mehr...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Februar 2012)

Wofür ist beim Sratch eigentlich die Kabelführung?


----------



## Lipoly (8. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wofür ist beim Sratch eigentlich die Kabelführung?



Die am Sitzrohr? Da war bis 2010, wo es noch als 2fach ausgeliefert wurde, der Umwerfer dran!


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Februar 2012)

Nein, er meinte die an der Schwinge!
Die ist gedacht als Sollbruchstelle und als Ersatzteillieferant, ist doch klar.
Ich habe meinen Schaltzug eh durch die Schwinge gezogen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Februar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nein, er meinte die an der Schwinge!
> Die ist gedacht als Sollbruchstelle und als Ersatzteillieferant, ist doch klar.
> Ich habe meinen Schaltzug eh durch die Schwinge gezogen.




Hahaha! Genau! Sollbruchstelle ist gut, wenns nicht so traurig wäre!

Aber ich hab meinen Zug auch durch die Strebe durchgezogen. Gab es mal keine Bohrungen? Weil sonst macht es doch keinen Sinn, beides zu haben


----------



## Lipoly (8. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hahaha! Genau! Sollbruchstelle ist gut, wenns nicht so traurig wäre!
> 
> Aber ich hab meinen Zug auch durch die Strebe durchgezogen. Gab es mal keine Bohrungen? Weil sonst macht es doch keinen Sinn, beides zu haben



Bei mir sind die Bohrungen da, ist mir aber grad erst aufgefallen das das geht
Wird eben gleich nochmal ne Runde gebastelt, will eh noch die Titanfeder auf den Dämpfer spannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Februar 2012)

hehe! wenn der Zug da durch ist, dann kann man auch keine Teile der gebrochenen Strebe unterwegs verlieren, sondern hinter sich herziehen 

Was haste für ne Feder genommen?


----------



## Lipoly (8. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> hehe! wenn der Zug da durch ist, dann kann man auch keine Teile der gebrochenen Strebe unterwegs verlieren, sondern hinter sich herziehen
> 
> Was haste für ne Feder genommen?



450er RCS
Sollte recht schmuck gehen, die 450er Stahlfeder hat mir gut gepasst, die andere 400er Titanfeder von Nukeproof ist mir nen ticken zu weich für den alltagsgebrauch


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Februar 2012)

okay, war auch meine Überlegung. Ich weiss aber auch noch nicht welche Feder. Ich muss erstmal ne 500er Stahlfeder testen um entscheiden zu können.


----------



## Lipoly (8. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> okay, war auch meine Überlegung. Ich weiss aber auch noch nicht welche Feder. Ich muss erstmal ne 500er Stahlfeder testen um entscheiden zu können.



was wiegstn du mit Klamotten bzw was haste aktuell verbaut?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Februar 2012)

mit Klamotten so 88 oder sowas. Zur Zeit ne 450er


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Februar 2012)

Hey Schulte, warst wieder frech bei den Litevillers


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Februar 2012)

Haha! Oh..., der stille mitleser 

Die schreiben da aber auch manchmal einen Mist! Man könnte das Gefühl bei einigen bekommen, die arbeiten nicht und verbringen mehr zeit im Forum als auf dem Rad. Kein Wunder, dass es Klischees gibt!

Hier ist's wesentlich entspannter und es wird nicht aus allem eine Wissenschaft gemacht.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Mr.Nox (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hab bei mir auch ne 450Feder drin und ich wiege mit klamotten gerade mal 70kilo... Das ist die Feder, die bei dem "M" Rahmen verbaut war. Ich glaube die Feder in der Gabel (Fox Van r 160mm) ist für Fliegengewichte um die 50Kilo. Das passt wohl vorne und hinten nicht. Auch wenn der Hinterbau recht straff sein soll. Ich hab auch nicht so die Möglichkeit die Federn im Dämpfer hin und her zu tauschen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Februar 2012)

Hm..., also Federn schwanken ja etwas aber ich glaube, ich brÃ¤uchte eine 500er und du eine 400er. Oder so Ã¤hnlich...ð
In der van fahre ich auch eher die straffere Feder. Ich glaube, das ist die grÃ¼ne?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (9. Februar 2012)

Mit Klamotten fahr ich ne 500er aber überlege auf 550 zu wecheln....nur mal so als Info ...aber ich sage immer, je nach Geschmack ,


----------



## biketunE (9. Februar 2012)

Mensch, der RAW-Aufbau kommt wirklich super rüber. Wenn nicht sogar das schönste Scratch überhaupt - toll!

Für alle die sich überlegen ein Slash zu kaufen (okay, ist bereits ausverkauft in EU):

Ich habe meins seit letzter Woche, aber die Angaben von Trek sind für den Popo. Das Steuerrohr ist etwas höher, die Kettenstreben etwas kürzer und das Oberrohr etwas länger.

Ansich fährt es sich etwas wendiger, leichter aufs Hinterrad etc., aber: Es ist nahezu gleich schwer, Downhilleigenschaften sind nahezu gleich und die Sitzposition ist ebenso gleich. Der Unterschied der effektiven, horizontalen Länge beträgt bei 19.5" 0,9cm. Also ich finde es absolut bescheiden, da bleibe ich beim Scratch und hoffe die Strebe hält.

Hat jemand Interesse an einem neuen, unbenutzten Slash 7 in Gr. 19,5"?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Februar 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Mit Klamotten fahr ich ne 500er aber überlege auf 550 zu wecheln....nur mal so als Info ...aber ich sage immer, je nach Geschmack ,



was wiegst Du denn?


----------



## Nill (9. Februar 2012)

Danke Jungs  schön das es gefällt.

Ich fettes Schweinchen wiege 83 kg


----------



## jan84 (9. Februar 2012)

biketunE schrieb:


> Mensch, der RAW-Aufbau kommt wirklich super rüber. Wenn nicht sogar das schönste Scratch überhaupt - toll!
> 
> Für alle die sich überlegen ein Slash zu kaufen (okay, ist bereits ausverkauft in EU):
> 
> ...



Das liest sich in sofern gut, dass ich -wenn es irgendwann mal keine Kettenstreben fürs Scratch mehr gibt- weiss was nach dem Scratch kommt . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lipoly (9. Februar 2012)

Um nochmal das Thema Federn aufzugreifen;
ich hab mit Klamotten fahrfertig so 76-77kg und bin mit der 450er Stahlfeder gut zurecht gekommen.
Hab vorgestern die 400er Elka eingebaut und die fühlt sich so vom sitzen schonmal nicht anders an wie die 450er Stahl. Die 450er RCS ist gefühlt ETWAS strammer wie die 450er Stahl, allerdings auch nur vom Probesitzen.
Werd die Tage beim Stephan Huber mal vorbei knattern und andere Buchsen in den Dämpfer kloppen, dann ist die Feder schneller gewechselt und ich werde dann sobald der Schnee weg ist mal was rumprobieren und berichten!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (10. Februar 2012)

Kleiner Tip für alle leidgeplagten was die Sattelklemme vom Scratch angeht.

Hatte bisher nix brauchbares, schönes und leichtes gefunden was auch passt, auf Nachfrage ob Tune für den Würger ne Sonderanfertigung machen würde haben die freundlich abgewunken.
Bei Nano Bike Parts bin ich dann fündig geworden, die feuern grade die Carbon-Ti "X-Clamp QR" Sattelklemme für 40Euro inkl Versand raus. Version 36,6mm kam eben an und passt einwandfrei und sieht gut aus. Wer will dem mach ich ein Foto 

LG


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Februar 2012)

Machen die auch schöne kettenstreben? 

Ein Foto wurde mich aber interessieren!


----------



## basti.rlp (11. Februar 2012)

Hey,

vllt kann mir das jemand mal erklären ... Trek hat da ja so eine spezielle Konstruktion. Meine Hinterrad wird mit 12 x 142 Steckachse angegeben. Ich interessiere mich aber für einen Intense 951 Rahmen mit 12 x 150 Steckachse ... Sind das jetzt wirklich unterschiedliche, also nicht kompatibel, oder macht das nichts aus?

LG


----------



## Mirko29 (11. Februar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> vllt kann mir das jemand mal erklären ... Trek hat da ja so eine spezielle Konstruktion. Meine Hinterrad wird mit 12 x 142 Steckachse angegeben. Ich interessiere mich aber für einen Intense 951 Rahmen mit 12 x 150 Steckachse ... Sind das jetzt wirklich unterschiedliche, also nicht kompatibel, oder macht das nichts aus?
> 
> LG



Sind unterschiedlich. Sonst würde bei beiden 12 x 142 oder 12 x 150 stehen  Vielleicht gibts Adapter...


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Sind unterschiedlich. Sonst würde bei beiden 12 x 142 oder 12 x 150 stehen  Vielleicht gibts Adapter...



Kommt auf die Nabe an!
Ggf gibt es ne andere Nabenachse oder Hülsen ...alternativ....Unterlegscheiben


----------



## Mirko29 (12. Februar 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Nabe an!
> Ggf gibt es ne andere Nabenachse oder Hülsen ...alternativ....Unterlegscheiben



Sowas meinte ich mit Adapter ^^


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Sowas meinte ich mit Adapter ^^



Jo, das mir schon klar,
nur ohne die Nabe zu kennen kann man auch keine Rückschlüsse auf evtl. Adapterlösungen etc finden!


----------



## FRbiker (12. Februar 2012)

am besten Hope Naben.. die kann man in viele Systeme umbauen!!


----------



## basti.rlp (12. Februar 2012)

FRbiker schrieb:


> am besten Hope Naben.. die kann man in viele Systeme umbauen!!



Die Orginale von Bontrager ...


----------



## Nill (12. Februar 2012)

Kannst nicht umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (12. Februar 2012)

Dann brauch ich wohl ein neues Laufrad für hinten


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich wohl ein neues Laufrad für hinten



Im Bikemarkt ist grad ne rote 150er Chris King drin


----------



## Nill (12. Februar 2012)

Man nen bisschen Winterstimmung hier:


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2012)

Cool! und auch noch mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs! Scheint ja schon richtgi warm zu sein in Berlin... Hups, da liegt ja noch Schnee...


----------



## staubreifen (12. Februar 2012)

Winter,?
hab ich auch:







Macht echt spaß im Schnee.


----------



## Nill (12. Februar 2012)

Muss dir da voll und ganz zustimmen. 

Hab jetzt auch die LaPalma Konfig gefunden.

Luftdämpfer und DH Reifen  ein Traum ...... werde versuchen euch nicht mit den geilsten Pics zu zuspamen


----------



## Lipoly (13. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ein Foto wurde mich aber interessieren!



Here it is!


----------



## Nill (13. Februar 2012)

sieht schick aus  in schwarz würde es meinem Rad auch stehen.


----------



## staubreifen (13. Februar 2012)

@Lipoly
und was ist an der besser,
oder besser gesagt wie viel wiegt das ding.
Bye the way: wie sind die dämpfer einbaumaße?
Thanks for answearing this stupid questions


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (14. Februar 2012)

staubreifen schrieb:


> @Lipoly
> und was ist an der besser,
> oder besser gesagt wie viel wiegt das ding.
> Bye the way: wie sind die dämpfer einbaumaße?
> Thanks for answearing this stupid questions



Wiegt 31gr., sieht bedeutend schöner aus, geht um Welten besser auf und zu wenn mal Wasser, Dreck und Schlamm mit im Spiel sind und spannt für mein Empfinden besser als die Serienklemme, nicht zu verachten--> hat nicht jeder! 

Dämpfer Einbaumaße?
Dämpferlänge ist 222mm
Federlänge somit 2,75/2,8
Dämpferbolzen hat oben wie auch unten 10mm Durchmesser
Dämpferbuchsen sind 40mm breit (oben und unten)
Die Alubuchsen die als Spacer über die Stahlbuchse sitzen haben 19mm Durchmesser am Flansch.
Mehr braucht man nicht um die besten Buchsen der Welt zu bestellen!


----------



## othu (14. Februar 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Dämpfer Einbaumaße?
> Dämpferlänge ist 222mm



216x63


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Februar 2012)

Ganz genau 216X63mm.


----------



## jan84 (14. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand die genaue Bezeichnung vom serienmäßig verbauten Steuersatz parat?
Suche den Konus als Ersatzteil...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Februar 2012)

Schau mal auf der Cane Creek Seite. Da gibts eine Suchfunktion, die funktioniert auch. Habe gerade geschaut und den auf der Produktseite nicht gefunden..., aber über die Suche schon?!
Cane Creek 
http://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder
SHIS:ZS44 - 1-1/8" ZeroStack (ZS) Threadless
SHIS:ZS56/40 - 1.5" ZeroStack (ZS)


----------



## 2Pat (14. Februar 2012)

@jan84
wenn du Interesse hast habe ich noch ein Cane Creek ZS56/40 - 1.5" ZeroStack Unterteil komplett neu hier rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (15. Februar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> 216x63



Na dann muss ich aber mal schnell messen,,,,hatte irgendwann mal nen Kumpel gefragt un der meinte es wäre nen 222er 

Naja, die anderen angaben sind dafür definitiv richtig!


----------



## Bashorbadger (15. Februar 2012)

hat zwar nix mitm Scratch zu tun.. aber bin fasziniert 

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=331

aber jetzt bitte keine Helm Diskussion starten.


----------



## othu (15. Februar 2012)

Ich mal wieder, Thema Scratch Schaltauge:









Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das untere Teil da original dran gehört? Eher nicht, oder? Aber was ist es dann, ein Teil des alten Schaltwerks?

Und ich bräuchte die Teilenummer des Schaltauges um mir beim Trekhändler einen Ersatz bestellen zu können, ich kann auf dem großen Teil mit den Schleifspuren nur noch lesen: x98917, alles davor (also das x) ist weg.


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Februar 2012)

Richtig vermutet.
Schau mal da, da kannst die Nummer lesen.
http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-schaltauge-ausfallende-rear-hanger-scratch-2009-2010.html


----------



## othu (15. Februar 2012)

Dank dir!
Schaltauge gibt es übrigens bei Bike-Alm 10Euro günstiger als bei Jehle


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Februar 2012)

Ui, gut zu wissen, auch danke!


----------



## Lipoly (16. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Wippe neu gekauft und weis was diese kostet? Hab grad sone Einbildung das meinem kleinen trekker die auch in weiß gut stehen würde.....


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. Februar 2012)

Moin moin,
ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich die verbaute Raceface-Kurbel (kennt jemand das Gewicht mit 2KB+Bash?) gegen eine Decendant Kurbel tausche. Dazu brauche ich dann ja noch eine neue Kefü. hat jemand schonmal was von denen hier gehört oder kann mir eine ähnlich leichte Kefü empfehlen?
http://www.csixx.com/index.html
die sufu hat nichts ergeben?
LG


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Februar 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich die verbaute Raceface-Kurbel (kennt jemand das Gewicht mit 2KB+Bash?) gegen eine Decendant Kurbel tausche. Dazu brauche ich dann ja noch eine neue Kefü. hat jemand schonmal was von denen hier gehört oder kann mir eine ähnlich leichte Kefü empfehlen?
> http://www.csixx.com/index.html
> die sufu hat nichts ergeben?
> LG



Kenn ich bisher nicht, aber sieht alles andere als billig aus


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. Februar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Kenn ich bisher nicht, aber sieht alles andere als billig aus


Die soll um die 142 ohne bash und 179 mit bash bei BMO kosten. Günstiger als eine Carbocage, die mir optisch auch nicht zusagt. Bin mir auch nicht schlüssig, ob mit oder ohne bash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (18. Februar 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Die soll um die 142 ohne bash und 179 mit bash bei BMO kosten. Günstiger als eine Carbocage, die mir optisch auch nicht zusagt. Bin mir auch nicht schlüssig, ob mit oder ohne bash



ohne Bash!


----------



## Lipoly (18. Februar 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich die verbaute Raceface-Kurbel (kennt jemand das Gewicht mit 2KB+Bash?)
> LG



Hi,

Also bei mir wog die Atlas FR Kurbel inkl Innenlager und einem 36er Kettenblatt etwas über 900gramm, nen kleines KB und nen bashguard kannst du dir ja selber draufrechnen


----------



## Cube99 (18. Februar 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel ein Trek Scratch 8 wiegt. Ich meine ohne irgendwelches tuning, so wie man es im Laden kauft.


----------



## staubreifen (19. Februar 2012)

Wenn du das billigere 2011 coil meinst?
Das??








Meins hat bei größe S, 15,7 kg ohne größere veränderungen(nur die pedale hab ich zu SudpinIII gewechselt).


----------



## Cube99 (19. Februar 2012)

Ja genau das mein Ich!  Danke.. kann man mit dem auch noch einigermaßen gut bergauf fahren?


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. Februar 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also bei mir wog die Atlas FR Kurbel inkl Innenlager und einem 36er Kettenblatt etwas über 900gramm, nen kleines KB und nen bashguard kannst du dir ja selber draufrechnen



gut, nur leider meine ich die kurbel nicht. die vom 2010 coil modell. ist das die race face ride?


----------



## jan84 (19. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Ja genau das mein Ich!  Danke.. kann man mit dem auch noch einigermaßen gut bergauf fahren?



Vom Gewicht und der Rahmenfunktion her kein Problem. Ob dir ein Kettenblatt vorne reicht musst Du wissen...


----------



## Cube99 (19. Februar 2012)

Mhh ein Kettenblatt ist ein bischen wenig.. wäre evtl. Ein Umbau auf zwei Blätter möglich?


----------



## jan84 (19. Februar 2012)

Klar, zweifachkurbel/zweites Kettenblatt und Umwerfer anbauen => zweifach .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubreifen (19. Februar 2012)

> Cube99
> Ja genau das mein Ich! Danke.. kann man mit dem auch noch einigermaßen gut bergauf fahren?


Mir reicht ein Kettenblatt vorne, aber ich habe mir ein 34 kettenblatt bestellt was hoffentlich bald kommt. Die uphill tauglichkeit wird damit noch besser.
------> Eins reicht 
Aber es ist auch schon extra eine befestigungs fläche zum umwerfer anbringen angebracht.


----------



## Lipoly (20. Februar 2012)

Wo wir grad beim Gewicht sind;
Meins hat gestern mit ner kalibrierten und geeichten Federwaage 16,2kg gewogen, find ich ganz OK fürn 180er Stahlfeder Freerider, ist allerdings vom Serienbike mittlerweile weit weg was die Ausstattung angeht


----------



## hans.d.87 (23. Februar 2012)

Wollt hier mal mein Scratch vorstellen...

Seit November ein paar Sachen umgebaut worden. Warte schon sehensüchtig auf die allererste Ausfahrt sobald das Wetter wieder mitspielt.


----------



## noBrain-noPain (23. Februar 2012)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> Wollt hier mal mein Scratch vorstellen...
> 
> Seit November ein paar Sachen umgebaut worden. Warte schon sehensüchtig auf die allererste Ausfahrt sobald das Wetter wieder mitspielt.



is das ein VRO???


----------



## hans.d.87 (23. Februar 2012)

ne is ein 90er Syntace Superforce mit Bontrager Lenker. Ich weis Vorbau ist zwar etwas lang aber zum Touren fahren ist der originale für meine 1,76 m zu kurz.


----------



## Lipoly (23. Februar 2012)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> ne is ein 90er Syntace Superforce mit Bontrager Lenker. Ich weis Vorbau ist zwar etwas lang aber zum Touren fahren ist der originale für meine 1,76 m zu kurz.



Welche Rahmengröße hastn du?
Mein "L" Frame passt mit nem 50er Thomson Vorbau perfekt bei meinen 1,78m

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (23. Februar 2012)

XL passt mit 30er Vorbau perfekt bei 1,86 .


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Februar 2012)

XL passt mit 50er Vorbau bei 1,96 nicht perfekt, aber 90er war eindeutig zu lang.
Versuch mal einen Kürzeren, bergab ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl.

Jan, bei dem 30er kann ich mich mit den Zähnen am Lenker festbeissen, den möchte ich gerne mal Ostern in der Pfalz testen?!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Februar 2012)

45er bei XL und 190. Passt super!

Jan, was hast Du denn für nun 30er? Megaforce?


----------



## jan84 (23. Februar 2012)

@Roman: Kein Problem. Seit der Lenker auch "nurnoch" 720 mm hat macht das Rad einfach nur unglaublich Spaß, extrem handlich alles. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## staubreifen (23. Februar 2012)

Bei 1,78 und Größe S macht das Ding einfach nur spaß, 
auch noch mit standart Vorbau.
:-D


----------



## Cube99 (23. Februar 2012)

Ist bei 1,78 Größe S nicht ein bisschen klein?


----------



## hans.d.87 (23. Februar 2012)

Meiner ist ein M Rahmen. bei 1,76 und 80 schritt. Wie gesagt der 90er vorbeu muss noch erprobt werden. Macht aber im Moment nen guten Eindruck. Möchte auch touren mit 60km damit schaffen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Februar 2012)

Was hat die Vorbaulänge mit der Tourenlänge zu tun?


----------



## hans.d.87 (23. Februar 2012)

Weil es sich in gestreckter Position leichter vorwärts und 
bergauf radln lässt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Februar 2012)

Sicher, dass du die richtige rahmengröße hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Was hat die Vorbaulänge mit der Tourenlänge zu tun?





Es wird ja langsam besser Wetter: Steht denn noch der Ausflug zum lipper-zipfel?


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Februar 2012)

Zu mir darf aber nur kommen, der einen Vorbau gleich 50mm oder kürzer hat.

War nur Spass, aber jetzt mal Ernst, bei uns liegt in den Bergen über 4m Schnee, vor Juni wird das nix mit Freeridetouren.

Ich fahre auch Touren mit 60km und 2500Hm und mehr, aber der 90er Vorbau ist dafür definitiv nicht notwendig, das Scratch fährt sich einfach saugut, bergauf wie bergab.


----------



## hans.d.87 (24. Februar 2012)

wird sich zeigen....falls zu lang...kommt ein kürzerer drauf 

@ lipper Zipfel: Wäre auch an ner Tour unter Scratch Fahrern interessiert. Dann mit nem 50er Vorbau


----------



## realScheff (24. Februar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> ...den möchte ich gerne mal Ostern in der Pfalz testen?!





hans.d.87 schrieb:


> [email protected] lipper Zipfel: Wäre auch an ner Tour unter Scratch Fahrern interessiert. Dann mit nem 50er Vorbau



Pfalz? Da könnte mann was machen!


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Februar 2012)

Ja das ist ein Vortreffen vom Cube Treffen nähe Deidesheim an Ostern.

Ich bin da immer bei meinem Kumpel und geniesse den vorgezogenen Frühling, vier wochen später habe ich dann wieder Frühling im Allgäu.


----------



## jan84 (24. Februar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Vortreffen vom Cube Treffen nähe Deidesheim an Ostern.
> [...]



Konkreter als die Info sind wir aber noch nicht geworden im Cube-Lager oder ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Februar 2012)

> Konkreter als die Info sind wir aber noch nicht geworden im Cube-Lager oder ?



Nein noch nicht, hat noch Zeit, oder?


----------



## jan84 (24. Februar 2012)

Klar. Ich bin vom 5. bis 9. April sowieso unten (neustädter ecke). An den Tagen davor oder danach wär ich aber auch dabei, hab ja nur ne knappe Stunde darunter. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Februar 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Es wird ja langsam besser Wetter: Steht denn noch der Ausflug zum lipper-zipfel?


Wegen mir gern! Sofern ich Zeit hab und Urlaub nehmen kann...


lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> War nur Spass, aber jetzt mal Ernst, bei uns liegt in den Bergen über 4m Schnee, vor Juni wird das nix mit Freeridetouren.



4m 
Das ist ne Menge Holz...
Dann halten wir mal die zweite Jahreshälfte im Auge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Februar 2012)

Das ist meine Hütte auf 1500Hm.
Bis zum Sims vom Fenster sind es normalerweise 3,50m.
Weiter Oben hat es noch mehr.


----------



## Cube99 (24. Februar 2012)

Boah :O geile Hütte!! Möchte auch auch in den Bergen wohnen :/


----------



## staubreifen (24. Februar 2012)

> Cube99
> Ist bei 1,78 Größe S nicht ein bisschen klein?



:-D 

Ich muss nichts mit der Rahmengröße kompensieren.

Nee, im ernst ich mag das wenn der Rahmen schön klein und wendig ist.

@lipper-zipfel 
Ziemlich geile Hütte, das wäre mein Traum.


----------



## Arthur27 (24. Februar 2012)

Hör ich da was von einem Scratch treffen in der Pfalz und in den Bergen ?

Darüber würde sich mein Remedy auch freuen 
Ich pack dann auch den LarsLipp mit ins Handgepäck


----------



## Deep (24. Februar 2012)

Treffen klingt gut, aber die Alpen müssen wirklich noch warten. 
Bin gespannt auf welche Kettenstrebenbruchquote  wir an dem Tag kämen?


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Februar 2012)

Hehe,

ja Scratch Treffen sollten wir machen.
@Cheff: Wir besorgen die Scratch Aufkleber, dann darfst du mit.

@ Lipper Zipfel: wie, deine Hütte? Können wir darin pennen???
Ich bring local Bratwurst aus Fehlheim mit. (Im Sommer...)

Wäre echt cool, wenn das ein nem Wochenede klappt!

Die Bergsträßer kommen bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (24. Februar 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hehe,
> 
> ja Scratch Treffen sollten wir machen.
> @Cheff: Wir besorgen die Scratch Aufkleber, dann darfst du mit.




Nix da, da bleiben schön die Remedy decals drauf. Dann hab ich wenigstens schonmal ne Ausrede für die Abfahrt 

Aber immerhin hab ich nur nen 45mm Vorbau am Bike, das ist ja in Lipper-Zipfels Sinne 



LarsLipp schrieb:


> @ Lipper Zipfel: wie, deine Hütte? Können wir darin pennen???



Höhö, mal dezent mit der Tür ins Haus gefallen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Februar 2012)

Mit so ner schönen Hütte wie der Zipfel kann ich leider nicht dienen, dafür hab ich heute mal mein Scratch geputzt.

Hab endlich den Shimanorotz runtergeschmissen und Sram verbaut. Jetzt noch schönere Pedale..., dann bin ich zufrieden, aber die bleiben druff bis sie kaputt sind..., also vermutlich noch so drei - vier Jahre


----------



## Nill (26. Februar 2012)

puuhhhhh.....sorry Jungs. keine I-Net auf der Insel.
Jetzt sorge ich aber für Nachträge:

(irgendwann muss ich mal dieses Wasserzeichen skalieren)





PS: Kettenstrebe hat gehalten. Die von nem Kumpel nicht...da war es aber noch die erste 
pps: treffen in den Alpen klingt gut


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Februar 2012)

Schön Bilder wieder mal.
Schulte, dein Bike sieht ja langsam aus wie ein Mädchenfahrrad
Gefällt aber trotzdem immer wieder.
Ja die Hütte liegt direkt an einem S3/S4 Trail und darin kann man pennen und auch feiern, aber nur max zu fünft, ist ne kleine Bude.
Das mit dem Treffen wäre klasse, bei mir liegt auch noch ne Strebe auf Halde, falls sie einer Durchspringt. Bei mir gibt es auch noch sieben Kilometer weiter einen Bikepark:
http://www.bikepark-hindelang.de/
Wäre also für alles gesorgt, natürlich ginge auch ein fetter Grillabend auf der Hütte.
Aber dahin gibt es keine Strasse und keinen richtigen Weg=alles selber mitschleppen.


----------



## 0ml0r (26. Februar 2012)

Hi,
hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man ein Trek Scratch bzw. Trek Scratch Air gÃ¼nstig in 19,5" bekommt ? 
wie z.B: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=489dfaf9e0c384572c7278ff9026433d

1999â¬ so ein geiler Preis. Leider 17,5"...;(


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2012)

Hi,

na ich denke ne 5er Hütte wird zu klein. So viele Scratcher wohnen ja fast an der Bergstrasse.  Gestern erst mal wieder einen gesehen.

Es gibt auch schon Anfragen von NichtScratchern. Wir sollten dann eine Obergrenze festlegen. EIne Tour mit 30 Rädern wird wohl eher nichts...

Aber es ist ja noch ein wenig bis dahin. Ich hoffe mal auf Schnee für das nächste Wochenende: ich will Powdern... (Off Topic).


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Februar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schön Bilder wieder mal.
> Schulte, dein Bike sieht ja langsam aus wie ein Mädchenfahrrad
> Gefällt aber trotzdem immer wieder.
> Ja die Hütte liegt direkt an einem S3/S4 Trail und darin kann man pennen und auch feiern, aber nur max zu fünft, ist ne kleine Bude.
> ...



Ich fahr ja auch wie ein Mädchen, von daher passts 

Aber das mit der Hütte ist ja mal echt edel! Meinste, ich kann auch mit dem 301 kommen? Bikebergsteigen sagen die LVer nun dazu...


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2012)

Hi,

@ Schulte: mit dem LV kannst du kommen, darfst dann aber nicht mit uns fahren Komischerweise hat gestern ein LVler auch gefragt, der wollt aber wenn mit dem 901 kommen.

Zum Scratch treffen geht man mit nem Scratch, wenn man eins hat.
(Wobei mir das ja eigentlich egal ist)

Jetzt aber eine ernste Frage: warum willst du denn mit dem 301 kommen?
Ich hoffe wir müssen die Räder nicht tragen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Februar 2012)

Nabend Lars (stimmts?),

das mit dem LV hab ich nur geschrieben, weil der Lipper Zipfel letztens meinte, ich würde da im Forum rumpöbeln.
Ich würde selbstverständlich mit dem Scratch fahren!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2012)

Puh, dann läuft ja alles! 

Da darfst du auch gerne pöbeln, hast ja hier immer nett geschrieben.

Scratcher sind aber auch die netteren Radler! LV ist bei uns mittlerweise eine Pest geworden. Wobei in unserer Runde auch ein paar Nette mit am Start sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (26. Februar 2012)

WO WANN und WIE viele !

Eine IG wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Februar 2012)

Schulte hat im LV Forum nicht gepöbelt, sondern nur seine Meinung vertreten, aber das ist im LV Forum schon Pöbeln.
Von mir aus kann jeder kommen wie er will, schliesslich sind die Scratcher ja bekannt für ihre Toleranz.
Das Tragen wird sich kaum vermeiden lassen, wenn ihr geile Touren fahren wollt, aber ich kann es auf ein Minimum reduzieren.
Ich kann Touren raussuchen zwischen 1200-2000Hm am Tag, es geht aber auch mehr.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Puh, dann läuft ja alles!
> 
> Da darfst du auch gerne pöbeln, hast ja hier immer nett geschrieben.
> 
> Scratcher sind aber auch die netteren Radler! LV ist bei uns mittlerweise eine Pest geworden. Wobei in unserer Runde auch ein paar Nette mit am Start sind!


Moin!
Ich geb mir schon Mühe, so nett wie immer zu sein! 
Hier im Flachland sieht man selten Litevilles aber es gibt schon immer mehr, wenn man so die Foren verfolgt. Die Pest ist es aber noch nicht 



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schulte hat im LV Forum nicht gepöbelt, sondern nur seine Meinung vertreten, aber das ist im LV Forum schon Pöbeln.
> Von mir aus kann jeder kommen wie er will, schliesslich sind die Scratcher ja bekannt für ihre Toleranz.
> Das Tragen wird sich kaum vermeiden lassen, wenn ihr geile Touren fahren wollt, aber ich kann es auf ein Minimum reduzieren.
> Ich kann Touren raussuchen zwischen 1200-2000Hm am Tag, es geht aber auch mehr.



Sitmmt!! Ich hab garnicht gepöbelt! Jetzt fällt mir das auch wieder auf! Eine eigene Meinung zählt dort wieder nicht. Da wirste schon angeranzt, wenn man die Sinnhaftigkeit eines 901 in Kombination mit Racing Ralphs in Frage stellt  Wie konnte ich das damals nur sagen?
Die Tage hab ich zu dem Rad eines Users "Bonzenkarre" gesagt..., das kam auch nicht gut an 

Was die Touren angeht: Ich würd echt gern vorbeischauen, sofern sich das mit der Arbeit und meinem Urlaubskontingent vereinen lässt 
Die Tourenlänge würde ich von der Verfassung der Anwesenden abhängig machen. Sollen dann ja alle auf ihre Kosten kommen. Da würd ich Dir jetzt mal meine Kondition anvertrauen

Soooo, dann mal einen schönen Tag!
Gruss aus Wuppertal


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Februar 2012)

Wie schaut es denn im Juni oder Juli aus bei Euch?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2012)

Im Juni bin ich schöööööön noch in Slowenien!  Juli muss ich schaffen....


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Februar 2012)

"Bonzenkarre" gleicht ja einer Majestätsbeleidigung, kannst mal den Link schicken?
Dann schlag mal Termine vor, die dir passen.
Ich wohne ja hier und bin öfter vor Ort.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Februar 2012)

Aaaalso: ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, was bei mir in der Firma so ansteht und ich könnte nur ein langes Wochenende losmachen, denn ich hab schon von Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juni Urlaub 
Also kann ich das eher nur spontan einstreuen. Ich würd dann das Rad aufs Dach packen und losdonnern.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458615&page=54 (fängt oben an)
ich nehm das alles nicht ernst aber manches find ich schon sehr eigen


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich gehe auch von einem Wochenende aus: Freitag anreisen und Sa & So jeweils ein wenig Radl gehen! Meinen Urlaub kann ich leider nicht auf dem Rad verbringen...

@Schulte: das meine ich mit der Pest... LV war mal was exclusives für Kenner. Jetzt nur noch für P....

Die Rahmen sind wohl schon was feines, aber das Gedöns was darum gemacht wird ist schon der Hammer. Deine Kommentare sind eher zu harmlos, aber man schreibt da besser nichts dazu.

Ist ja schon wieder Off Topic...

Zum Glück hast du ja noch ein Gesellschaftsfähiges Rad...


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Februar 2012)

Also machen wir ein Wochenende im Sommer und gut.
Ich gebe euch ein paar Links von Quartieren und einem Campingplatz und wir sollten noch einen gemeinsamen Termin finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (29. Februar 2012)

Da könnte man gleich eine ordentliche Kettenstrebenbruchdemo draus machen - so viele Geschädigte auf einem Berg wirds nie wieder geben


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Februar 2012)

> Da könnte man gleich eine ordentliche Kettenstrebenbruchdemo draus machen - so viele Geschädigte auf einem Berg wirds nie wieder geben


----------



## Nill (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn wir den Zeitraum eingrenzen könnte man mal schnell ne Umfrage erstellen. 

Von Mai bis Juni ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Februar 2012)

Mach mal!


----------



## Nill (29. Februar 2012)

Und hier ist auch schon die Umfrage:

UMFRAGE: RIDERS MEETING

Die Freitage beziehen sich dann immer auf das gesamte Wochenende.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (29. Februar 2012)

Würde auch gerne mal mit ganz vielen Scratchern Biken gehen ,und Kettenstreben vernichten.Wo soll das riders meeting den Stadtfinden.Kann den Thread leider nicht immer mitverfolgen.da ich mit einem anderen Thread voll ausgelastet bin ;-)
Stimmts Schulte69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (29. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> [...] Da wirste schon angeranzt, wenn man die Sinnhaftigkeit eines 901 in Kombination mit Racing Ralphs in Frage stellt  Wie konnte ich das damals nur sagen?[...]
> Soooo, dann mal einen schönen Tag!
> Gruss aus Wuppertal



Banause!





. Grüße,
Jan

PS: "Zufällig" am WE jemand aus der gemütlichen Runde hier in Bozen? Fahre morgen bis Sonntag zum Biken runter.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Februar 2012)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne mal mit ganz vielen Scratchern Biken gehen ,und Kettenstreben vernichten.Wo soll das riders meeting den Stadtfinden.Kann den Thread leider nicht immer mitverfolgen.da ich mit einem anderen Thread voll ausgelastet bin ;-)
> Stimmts Schulte69


Hey Pascal,
komm Du Sonntag mal schön ins Bergische, dann können wir lieber so quatschen! 




jan84 schrieb:


> Banause!
> 
> 
> . Grüße,
> ...




Oh ja..., hatte ich schonmal gesehen! Schick... 

Sag mal Jan, Du hast doch die Skywalker und auch mal was dazu geschrieben. Bist Du immer noch zufrieden?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,


also der Treffpunkt der Scratcher ist beim Zipfel, alles andere macht keinen Sinn. (Bergstrasse oder Pfalz wäre auch OK). Ist die Umfrage für Berlin?

Die frühen Mai Termine gehen ja nicht in den Bergen. Ich kann erst nach meine Urlaub zweite Juni Woche.

Schauen wir mal


----------



## Arthur27 (1. März 2012)

Gemeint ist wohl dieser Bikepark als Treffpunkt: www.bikepark-hindelang.de

Stimme LarsLipp aber zu: Ein Treffen in fremden Gebiet macht nur mit Tourguide wirklich Sinn


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2012)

Ich gehe auch von nem Treffen beim Zipfel aus!
Aber auch Danke der Umfrage, was es so alles im Internet gibt.
Es wurde aber schon geschrieben, dass es vpr dem Juni wegen dem Schnee nichts wird. Darum hab ich mich ein wenig über die Termine gewundert.

Aber jetzt ist erstmal Frühling und am Samstag geht es wieder auf's Bike!


----------



## Nill (1. März 2012)

Treffen ist natürlich beim.Zipfel...... Aber am Freitag wo man sich sammelt ist der bikepark doch die richtigeanlaufstelle.....steht alles oben in der Beschreibung bei der Umfrage.


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. März 2012)

Juni ist schon OK.
Bis 2000 können wir dann schon hoch, die Abfahrten wähle ich halt dann Südseitig.
Keine Panik.
Wir müssen uns da eh abstimmen, ich weiss ja noch gar nicht wie ihr fahrt, Bikepark und technische Trails sind schon etwas unterschiedlich zu fahren.
Trails mit S3 und S4 Schlüsselstellen sind aber schon sehr oft dabei.


----------



## timtim (1. März 2012)

hey @Nill , gehst fremd ? naja ,"Undank ist der Welten Lohn" sagte schon der....
für s3 und mehr mußt aber schon nochmal ins Zittauer vorher  , nicht das du dich dann ärgerst weil ständiges absteigen den Flow vernichtet ........


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2012)

Hi,

na dann ist ja alles klar. Den Schwierigkeitsgrad müssen wir dann wirklich noch abstecken. Das sollte aber kein Problem sein. Ich schieb zur Not auch mal ein paar Meter. Gibt es denn bei S4 noch Flow?

Herr Zipfel schreibt ja jetzt schon wieder vom Juni


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2012)

Tach,

an den genannten Daten kann ich durchweg nicht, da ich selber einen Monat in Slowenien sein werde.

Aber S3-S4??? 

Da würde mein Fahrspaß aber schon längst auf der Strecke bleiben! Das wäre MIR zu schwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (1. März 2012)

Ach Schulte, das geht schon. Da flattert dann nicht nur dein Trikot, sondern auch das Nervenkostüm
Mir ist der Termin relativ egal, vielleicht ändert Nill ja nochmal alles und verschiebt es mehr nach Hinten.
Flow gibt es bei S4 natürlich keinen mehr aber Adrenalin und Nervenkitzel und einen Mordsspass noch dazu, flowige Abschnitte sind natürlich auch dabei, ist aber meist schon sehr technisch, was wir hier machen.
Guckst mal das Bild an:


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2012)

Ok..., überzeugt! aber nur, wenn ich iin den See fallen darf!


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. März 2012)

Klar, kann ich dir jetzt schon genehmigen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2012)

na dann bis zum Sommer! Kommste eigentlich als kleine Gegenleistung dann ins Bergische? Bist herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. März 2012)

Da war ich schon oft, meine Frau hat 10 Jahre in Bergisch Gladbach gelebt.
Im Moment steht nichts an, aber wenn es in die Richtung geht, werde ich mich bei dir melden.


----------



## Nill (1. März 2012)

der alte Hase timtim will hier nur für Unruhe sorgen.  Macht euch keine sorgen alles muss nichts kann ...hihi... und so wie ich den herren timtim auf LaPalma erlebt habe. Hat er mit mir hand in Hand durch die S0 Stellen geschoben. 

Lasst euch nicht ärgern 

Flow ist da wo der Trail aufhört ....hahah... oder so ähnlich.  Aber ordentliches Bikepark geschräddere am Ersten Tag find ich auch klasse  SPEED !!!!

----------------------

TREK RIDERS MEETING


----------



## woodmonkey (2. März 2012)

Hi,

ich würde mich dem Treffen auch anschliessen wenn es bei mir passt. 

Die Strecke auf dem Bild sieht lohnenswert aus, mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten Treckern rumfahren, ein Tag Bikepark und Alpen.

Gruss woodmonkey


----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2012)

Hi woodmonkey,

hast du auch ein adäqutes Rad? Sprich ein Scratch?

Ich denke wir sollten gerne Artfremde Genossen mitnehmen. Ich habe auch schon 2 Interessenten für eine Tour. Für die Planung und die "Startplätze" sollten aber Scratcher bevorzugt behandelt werden.

Meine Meinung.

Eventuell könnten ja auch weitere lokale Treffen stattfinden. Ich habe was von der Pfalz gehört...

Gerne kann auch hier an der Bergstasse mal eine Runde gefahren werden!


----------



## woodmonkey (2. März 2012)

Hi,

logisch hab ich einen, für diesen Thread, adequaten Untersatz. 

Plälzer Wald wäre auch mal cool. Das ist zwar nicht weit weg, aber da waren ich/wir noch nie.

Ich kann dafür ein paar sehr gute Touren in der Luxemburger Schweiz (Müllerthal) anbieten. Und 3 lokale Downhillstrecken rund um Trier.



LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi woodmonkey,
> 
> hast du auch ein adäqutes Rad? Sprich ein Scratch?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2012)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> logisch hab ich einen, für diesen Thread, adequaten Untersatz.
> 
> .



Gut, da bin ich aber beruhigt.


----------



## Playlife8 (4. März 2012)

Hat einer von euch zufällig Fotos vom Scratch mit einem Sonder LRS, würde gerne mal die andere Optik zur Kaufentscheidung beitragen lassen? zb. weiße Felgen wie das so rüberkommt


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. März 2012)

Klar, schau mal:


----------



## Pred0509 (4. März 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: bisher nein

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen  
          Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:
 - Baujahr: ?
 - KM-Stand: ?
 - Dämpfer: ?
 - Verwendung: ?
 - Notiz:
 - Riss: ja
 - Austauschstrebe gerissen:


----------



## Bashorbadger (5. März 2012)

Bitte was? Beide komplett durch? Könntest du bitte ein Bild hochladen?

grüße Moritz

*sind ja im Album.. *

Alter Schwede...


----------



## othu (5. März 2012)

huiuiui... hab die Bilder in deinem Album gesehen, hoffe dir ist nichts passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pred0509 (5. März 2012)

Mir ist zum Glück nichts passiert, außer dem Hohn zweier Torquefahrern...


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. März 2012)

Ja sauber, muss ich mir langsam Sorgen machen, oder einfach mein Gewicht halten ?!
Das ist jetzt aber das erste 2011 Baujahr, oder?


----------



## othu (5. März 2012)

Oben in der Liste steht schon Sir D mit gebrochen+Austauschstrebe gebrochen bei einem 2011er...
Ich habe am WE mal wieder ein bisschen am meinem Scratch gearbeitet, aber so langsam kommen mir auch Zweifel (auch 110kg) ob ich mich nicht nach einer Alternative umschaue...


----------



## Pred0509 (5. März 2012)

Ich hatte mir nach der letzten Tour meinen Hinterbau nochmal angesehen, da habe ich keine Risse entdecken können, und den Sprung den ich da hingelegt habe war für ein Rad dieser Klasse nicht nennenswert...

Aber was anderes gibt es Probleme wenn ich wegen Garantie zum Händler gehe und ein anderer Dämpfer verbaut ist?

MfG Pred


----------



## Arthur27 (5. März 2012)

Kommt wohl auf den Händler an. Er könnte damit argumentieren, dass du durch den anderen Dämpfer zu hart in den Endanschlag gehst und daher die Belastung auf die Streben größer sind.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. März 2012)

ja..., das könnte er tun..., dann hätte man aber was zu lachen, weils Unsinn wäre.

Die Händler sollen sich mal nicht dumm stellen, nur weil Trek das sagt. Das ist schließlich keine Garagenfirma und eh schon eine Frechheit genug, dass die Schwinge solche Mängel ausweist. Eigentlich ein Fall für eine Rückrufaktion, ist ja schließlich auch nicht ganz ungefährlich.


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. März 2012)

Ich hab gestern mal meinen ersten richtigen Ausritt dieses Jahr hingelegt. Ein paar coole Fotos sind entstanden. Ist eher Fr und Dh, also keine Tourenbilder.
LG

Hier das Fotoalbum
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47024

Hier ein YT-Video!(Die Flecken hab ich komischerweise nicht aufn PC, wenn cih mir das Video angucke. Nur die YT-Version)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBLaAmjsps0&list=UUlqcT-h6RB3RVzqCnrKGS1Q&index=1&feature=plcp"]Christophers "secret" Hometrail.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jan84 (5. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Oben in der Liste steht schon Sir D mit gebrochen+Austauschstrebe gebrochen bei einem 2011er...[...]



Der hatte die Streben - wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe - aber aus nem Bike das beim Händler stand bekommen weils schnell gehen musste (kurz vorm Megavalanche). 

grüße,
jan


----------



## Arthur27 (5. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ja..., das könnte er tun..., dann hätte man aber was zu lachen, weils Unsinn wäre.
> 
> Die Händler sollen sich mal nicht dumm stellen, nur weil Trek das sagt. Das ist schließlich keine Garagenfirma und eh schon eine Frechheit genug, dass die Schwinge solche Mängel ausweist. Eigentlich ein Fall für eine Rückrufaktion, ist ja schließlich auch nicht ganz ungefährlich.



Sicher wäre es Unsinn, da das Problem mit den Streben durchaus bekannt ist. Aber man weiß ja nie, wie die da so ticken ...


----------



## jan84 (5. März 2012)

Das Scratch gestern mal wieder in Bewegung jenseits der 1000 m.





Foto: thomas.h

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (5. März 2012)

Sieht nach Vinschgau aus, die Zapfen und die Nadeln kenn ich doch, die da so rumliegen.
Neid, wollte da am letzten Wochenende auch hin......


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. März 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal meinen ersten richtigen Ausritt dieses Jahr hingelegt. Ein paar coole Fotos sind entstanden. Ist eher Fr und Dh, also keine Tourenbilder.
> LG
> 
> Hier das Fotoalbum
> ...





Schöne Fotos! Und echt ne schöne Strecke, die ihr da habt!!


----------



## jan84 (5. März 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Sieht nach Vinschgau aus, die Zapfen und die Nadeln kenn ich doch, die da so rumliegen.
> Neid, wollte da am letzten Wochenende auch hin......



Ja, war geil. 3 Tage in der Bozener Ecke und einen Tag nochmal im unteren Vinschgau. Do+Fr teilweise >23° im Schatten, der erste Sonnenbrand des Jahres war (trotz LSF 30) auch da . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. März 2012)

Sehr schön, bei uns liegen wieder 5cm Neuschnee....
Aber du solltest dir noch stylische Ringelsocken zulegen, die auf dem Bild sind nicht besonders in


----------



## jan84 (6. März 2012)

Dafür sind die Warm und gemütlich . GEMÜTLICH!


----------



## Tobsucht. (7. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

habe die SuFu schonmal bemüht bin aber leider nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis gekommen und hoffe nun von euch kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich fahre ein Scratch 8 2011, die Coil-Version. Die ist ohne Umwerfer und mit nur einem KB ausgestattet.

Ich plane nun den Umbau auf etwas mehr Uphilltauglichkeit, im Detail:
-Truv. AKA 24/36 Kurbel
-10fach Kasette 11/36
-Umwerfer 2fach
-Schaltwerk 10fach
-Kette 10fach
-ect.

Nun also zu meiner Frage:

Welchen Umwerfer brauch ich für mein Scratch, werd da nicht so wirklich draus schlau. Befestigung Direct Mount ist möglich aber ich hab kein Plan ob ich "High Direct Mount", "Low Direct Mount" oder einfach nur "Direct Mount" benötige.

Ausserdem wäre dann die Frage der Zugverlegung, da am Sitzrohr die Schaltzugendhülsen-Aufnahme fehlt.


Über eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar, gerne auch mit Bildern 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## jan84 (7. März 2012)

Du brauchst einen High-Direct-Mount. Der Zuganschlag sitzt hier im Umwerfer, die andere Seite der Außenhülle entsprechend unterm Oberrohr und an der Wippe vorbei, ist selbsterkärend wenn der Umwerfer dran ist. 
Ich hätte den orginalen SLX vom Air6 noch über (fahre X0), bei Interesse PN. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. März 2012)

Bei mir ist der Verbaut, war zwar für dreifach, habe aber die Anschlagschraube soweit reingedreht für Zweifach.
Zuggegenhalter ist am Umwerfer angebracht.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19617_SLX-Umwerfer-Direct-Mount-FD-M661-D-.html

Edit: Jan war schneller


----------



## Tobsucht. (7. März 2012)

Prima, danke Jungs. Das hat mir schonmal weitergeholfen.

@Jan: Danke für das Angebot aber ich denke es wird bei mir auch X.0

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (7. März 2012)

Bei dem X0 musste ich ein wenig mit der Feile an den Umwerfer, da dieser sonst mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert in niedriger Einstellung. War aber nicht allzu viel. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Playlife8 (7. März 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Klar, schau mal:



Danke dir, meine "weissen Socken" befinden sich nun wohl auch bereits auf dem Postweg!


----------



## jan84 (8. März 2012)

Bzgl. Lagerwechsel: 
Wie stramm sitzen die Orginal-Lager? Kann man ausschlagen oder muss man ziehen/schieben? Hab keine Lust auf einzelne Außenringe im Lagersitz . Hab den Aufbau der Lagerstellen nicht im Kopf und überlege nur wieviel Zeit ich einplanen sollte. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. März 2012)

Ich habe sie gezogen, mit Schraube und Scheiben, bzw. Nuss.
Beschädigt den Lagersitz am wenigsten.
Die Lager sitzen schon recht stramm.
Einbauen genauso, dann dürften sie auch wesentlich länger halten.
Am Besten wäre, daß Aufschrumpfen mit Stickstoff, kommst du an sowas ran?
Kein schlagen und ziehen und ein Lager ohne Macken.


----------



## McFlury (8. März 2012)

Aus der Wippe konnte ich die Lager ganz einfach rausschlagen. Die neuen Lager habe ich mit einer Nuss in der Größe des Außenrings des Lagers im Schraubstock vorsichtig eingepresst. Aber Vorsicht. Der Lagersitz und die Innenseite der Wippe sind nicht parallel. Du muss im Schraubstock also etwas konisches unterlegen um die Lager gerade einpressen zu können.

Eigentlich solltest Du keine halbe Stunde benötigen.

...zu langsam :-(


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. März 2012)

Ja genau, die Wippe ist nicht so einfach, da schräge Fläche, guter Hinweis McFlury.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (8. März 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja genau, die Wippe ist nicht so einfach, da schräge Fläche, guter Hinweis McFlury.



...der gleiche Fehler muss ja nicht zweimal gemacht werden. Hat mich ja schon ein Lager gekostet


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. März 2012)

Ich denke, daß ist auch der Grudn für den immensen Lagerverbrauch am Scratch.
An der Kettenstrebe habe ich noch keinen Verschleiss, aber die Lager der Wippe waren schnell kaputt, wenn da sauber gearbeitet wird, dann müsste es doch passen.


----------



## othu (8. März 2012)

Ich benutze das Lagerpresstool von Rapid Racer Products:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57883
bzw.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57887

nicht ganz billig, lohnt sich aber wenn man öfter an Fullys Lager wechseln will/muss.

Alternativ gibt es auch was von Superstar-Components:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=529

Anleitung:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/Bearing Instructions.pdf


----------



## McFlury (8. März 2012)

â¦funktioniert das auch bei der Wippe? An dem Ding von SuperStarComponents war ich schon dran. Hatte mir aber dann gedacht, dass man es bei der Wippe nirgends gerade ansetzen kann.


----------



## othu (8. März 2012)

kann ich dir in kürze sagen wenn ich meine neuen Lager eingepresst habe 
ev. kann man an der Wippe mit der langen RRP-Gewindestange (wird eine lange und eine kurze mitgeliefert) am gegenüber gelegenen Lager abstützen statt auf der Rückseite... teste ich mal...


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. März 2012)

Ne... an der Wippe wird das nix, hab mir das Werkzeug gerade angeschaut.
Da ist es wirklich am Besten, daß Lager ins Gefrierfach, die Wippe mit dem Heissluftfön vorsichtig erwärmen und Lager einfach reinschmeissen.


----------



## Bashorbadger (8. März 2012)

hmm 50â¬ fÃ¼r son Werkzeug.. zum GlÃ¼ck bin ich morgen wieder auf Arbeit und bastel mir sowas fÃ¼r Lau . Nicht umsonst steht im Gesellenbrief Werkzeugmacher
ach genau bei meiner Kettenstrebe ist an der ominÃ¶sen Stelle der Lack gerissen. Alu wird demnÃ¤chst folgen, vermute ich jetzt mal.


----------



## othu (8. März 2012)

ich würde mal tippen das alu ist schon gerissen... 
Darfst dich gerne in die Liste eintragen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. März 2012)

Ist ja der Hammer, schon wieder einer.
Ich werde jetzt die Liste mal an Trek senden, schau mer mal was passiert.


----------



## jan84 (8. März 2012)

Bei Funcorner gibts das 8er Coil 2011 in 17,5" grad für 1799 Euro, falls wer noch eins sucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (8. März 2012)

Hi,

das mit der Liste ist eine Super Idee. Bei mir ist ja noch nichts passiert, aber was ist denn nach der Garantiezeit? Das Rad gefällt ja allen hier wirklich gut und ich will nichts anderes im Moment!

Danke schonmal für den Einsatz.

Gruß


----------



## Pred0509 (8. März 2012)

Also wenn mein 2011 9er Air wieder fit ist steht das auch zum Verkauf... RH:17,5"

Hat einer schon was vom Slash bezgl. Kettenstreben?

MfG


----------



## othu (8. März 2012)

Ich habe diese Woche eine neue, unbenutzte Kettenstrebe zu einem Rahmenbauer geschickt, es wird der Zughalter entfernt (ist ja eh überflüssig weil der Zug durch die Strebe geht) und ein Gusset aufgeschweißt.

Da ich ja auch ein bisschen schwerer bin, habe ich sonst ein mulmiges Gefühl in Anbetracht von Bildern wie von Pred0509 gezeigt...

Die haben zumindest anhand von Bildern auch gesagt, sie könnten gerissene Streben schweißen und mit Gusset verstärken.

Mehr Infos gibt es in 3 Wochen wenn das Teil wieder da ist. Ob es dann meine 110kg hält werden wir sehen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. März 2012)

So, mal an Trek geschrieben, bin gespannt ob ich eine Antwort erhalte.....
Das mit der Kettenstrebe ist keine schlechte Idee, aber warum immer wir und nicht der Hersteller!


----------



## Pred0509 (8. März 2012)

Also wenn das was bringt  bin ich doch glatt an den kosten Interessiert. Eventuell bleibt das Scratch ja dann doch bei mir


----------



## othu (9. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich werde mit Bild und Text berichten!

Die bisherige Kostenschätzung lag jedenfalls unter dem Preis einer neuen Kettenstrebe, die Tage sollte ich nach genauer Begutachtung der eingeschickten KS ein konkretes Angebot bekommen.


----------



## jan84 (10. März 2012)

Heute mal wieder festgestellt, dass das Scratch bergab einfach sau gut geht. War das erste mal mim DH'ler (Ghost DH 2011) in Wildbad und war auch nach einigen Gewöhnungsabfahrten immernoch deutlich langsamer als mit dem Scratch (Lyrik coil, Evolver ISX6 Luft). Trek scheint da einfach zu wissen was sie getan haben. (Und mein Fahrstil passt uUst einfach weniger zu nem reinen DH-Bike). 

*edit*: Wo bekommt man denn die Trek-decals? Überlege bzgl. nem neuen Anstrich, hätte wenigstens gern den Trek Schriftzug wieder auffm Unterrohr bzw. kleiner auffm Oberrohr...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Pred0509 (11. März 2012)

Keine Angst das dir die Kettenstrebe wegbricht? Ich weiß nicht ob ich der neuen Strebe vertrauen soll oder nicht... Wie viele Scratchfahrer >100kg gibt es denn hier und wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Strebenbruch?

MfG vom Krankenbett


----------



## McFlury (11. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...
> *edit*: Wo bekommt man denn die Trek-decals? Überlege bzgl. nem neuen Anstrich, hätte wenigstens gern den Trek Schriftzug wieder auffm Unterrohr bzw. kleiner auffm Oberrohr...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



versuchs hier mal:

http://stores.ebay.de/TREX4900-STICKERS-DECALS-SUPERSTORE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0obi (14. März 2012)

Hat jemand eventuell noch ne einfach-Kettenführung rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht?

mfg


----------



## Nill (15. März 2012)

Wieder da aus La Palma und die strebe hat gehalten 

Video folgt ....... Ist aber mehr ein landschaftlich geprägter Kurzfilm.

.....das ewige streben Thema ist natürlich lästig aber es geht einfach zu gut dafür


----------



## jan84 (15. März 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> [...]
> .....das ewige streben Thema ist natürlich lästig aber es geht einfach zu gut dafür



Für die Aussage bekomme ich gelegentlich mitleidige Blicke, ich glaube die sind alle noch keine Bikes gefahren die Spaß machen .


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. März 2012)

Berlin 00:25 Uhr und die Strebe hält.....
Habe noch keine Antwort von Trek erhalten.
Habe verschiedene Adressen probiert, bis auf eine Mail sind alle wieder zurückgekommen, hat jemand eine funktionierende Adresse für Deutschland?


----------



## othu (15. März 2012)

Am 21.12.2011 habe ich eine Antwort von [email protected] bekommen, sollte also funktionieren.


----------



## krusty2728 (15. März 2012)

hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr mir mal sagen was ihr für rahmengrößen fahrt bei welcher schrittlänge. weiss nicht ob das 17,5er passt bei meinen 1,78m.
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pred0509 (15. März 2012)

Ich fahr das Scratch in 17,5" bei 1,85m Körperlänge. Ich denke das ist für dich eine passende Größe.

MfG Pred


----------



## woodmonkey (15. März 2012)

Meins müsste, meine ich, auch ein 17,5 er (M?) sein und ich bin ca. 176cm.


----------



## joze (15. März 2012)

Hallo,

is anybody running a 2 X 9 setup? 
I have complete SLX 2 X 9 group with 36/22 crank. 
The problem: front dérailleur is to high an the chain rubs the bottom of FD, when in granny ring.
My FD is M661-D and I guess I cannon mount it ans low as 10 speed SLX FD.
Is there any 9 speed FD that fits on Scratch (2011)?


----------



## jan84 (15. März 2012)

Im running 2x9 (36,22 with 11/28). Same problem with the stock SLX FD, I'm now running a 2x10 SRAM X0 FD. It needed some matching with a rasp (~1 mm), now all gears are working without a rubbing chain when I'm on the bike. In the prepare stand the chain is rubbing in some gears. 

regards, 
Jan


----------



## othu (16. März 2012)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Meins müsste, meine ich, auch ein 17,5 er (M?) sein und ich bin ca. 176cm.



ja, ja, die virtuelle Größe beim Scratch
17,5" ist hier L, mein XL ist 19,5"


----------



## jan84 (16. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> ja, ja, die virtuelle Größe beim Scratch
> 17,5" ist hier L (Trek nennt es 19,5"), mein XL (Trek nennt es 21,5") ist 19,5"



Das Rote nur um Verwirrung zu vermeiden .


----------



## Matrox (19. März 2012)

running 2x9 at a RaceFace Atlas crank and 36/22 ring (front drailleur SLX) and works properly at 11x32 9-speed shifted on Shimano XT ! Even the RaceFAce chainguard fits perfect on this. Not the most lightweight solution... XT-Crank should be more lightweight.

ach ja, meins ist auch M und ich mit 180 und 90er Schrittlänge pass gut drauf. 75mm Vorbau.
aber Leute, das Größen-Thema wurde doch schon 100x in diesem Thread beantwortet !!!


----------



## Marciman (20. März 2012)

@Pred0509: Ich bin auch über 100kg und meine Probleme sind etwas  umfangreicher. Dies versuche ich die kommenden Tage nachzupflegen. Aber  fahren werde ich die Kiste bis sie auseinanderfällt. ;-)

Kurze Frage: Welcher Art Vorbau ist am Scratch verbaut (Grad, Länge)?  Habt ihr andere verbaut? Bin unterwegs und brauche einen neuen.


----------



## jan84 (20. März 2012)

kA was Serie ist. Ich fahre einen 30mm Vorbau von Syntace der direkt auf dem Zentrierkonus vom Steuersatz sitzt (tiefer Lenker ftw ). Winkel, kA, spielt da glaubich auch keine große Rolle . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. März 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich hab mal ein kleines "Best of" von meinen GoPro Videos zusammengeschnitten. Vielleicht gefällt es euch ja.
http://youtu.be/6mihKZ-YeeA

Lg

PS: ich fahr einen Thomson Vorbau mit 50mm und 0°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (20. März 2012)

@ Mr.Nox


----------



## martinfueloep (22. März 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich hab mal ein kleines "Best of" von meinen GoPro Videos zusammengeschnitten. Vielleicht gefällt es euch ja.
> http://youtu.be/6mihKZ-YeeA
> 
> Lg



youtube meint dazu: "Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt.                   Das tut uns leid."

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...


----------



## Mr.Nox (22. März 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> youtube meint dazu: "Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt.                   Das tut uns leid."
> 
> dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...



Ich mein dazu, dass mein Video der Gema nicht gefallen hat und ich es deswegen gelöscht habe. Kommt Heute Abend oder morgen mit Gema freier Musik.
LG


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2012)

Hi,

wie steht es denn eignetlich mit dem Treffen der Scratcher bei Lipfer Zipfel?

Oder wird das Thema nochmals aufgerollt?

Pfalz war ja auch mal im Gespräch...


----------



## jan84 (22. März 2012)

Als ich mir eben meine Räder anguckte war ich verwirrt... irgendwie sehe ich doppelt... . 







grüße,
Jan


----------



## Arthur27 (23. März 2012)

Der neue Trend: Statt Ersatzstrebe legt man sich ein Ersatz-Scratch zur Seite


----------



## fuzzball (23. März 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie steht es denn eignetlich mit dem Treffen der Scratcher bei Lipfer Zipfel?
> 
> ...



mit Oberallgäu könnte ich leben, nur die derzeitige körperliche Verfassung verlangt nach einem Lift bzw. Gondel

PS. am WE gleich den neuen LRS geschrottet


----------



## bansaiman (23. März 2012)

Was ist eigentlich, wenn in eine paar Jahren die 3 Jahre Garantie der letzten 2011er Modelle erlischen? dann wird es doch sicher auch bald nicht mehr Ersatzteile geben :-/

Hat irgendjemand ein Rad als Alternative im Kopf, das ähnlich gleichermaßen vortriebsorientiert für Tour als eben auch Freeride geeignet ist mit ähnlichem Lenkwinkel? Ausser evtl. Fanes, das aber eben sauteuer ist.

Ein nukeproof mega und Devinci Dixon haben praktisch die gleiche Geometrie nur eben mit 150 Hinterbau, aber das ist eben das Manko


----------



## jan84 (23. März 2012)

Slash, ggf. mit Angleset? Wirklich teurer als das Scratch ist die Fanes aber auch nicht wenn man Rauswurfpreise wie letztens bei FunCorner mal außen vorlässt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (23. März 2012)

Cove G-Spot


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. März 2012)

Fanes, kona Entourage, Last herb, Nicolai helius, 601, slash, strive, mega...

Also ich hätte eher das Problem mich entscheiden zu müssen


----------



## bansaiman (23. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Fanes, kona Entourage, Last herb, Nicolai helius, 601, slash, strive, mega...
> 
> Also ich hätte eher das Problem mich entscheiden zu müssen





EBEN das Scratch bekam man als 8er für 2200 MAXIMAL und das 7er hatte ich seinerzeit bei Fun Corner für 1699 bekommen.
Beim fanes hast du den Rahmen gerade mal für das Geld oder das billigste Rad für 2600. Das Herb und Nicolai gehen mit dem Preis nochmal drüber.
Strive taugt nichts. Das ist kein Vergleich zum Scratch und das Slash ist auch weniger für das harte Geläuf!

Wenn die alle so leicht an das Scratch kommen aber nicht das "Strebenproblem" haben, warum hast du das Scratch  also ehrlich gemeinte Frage. Heir feiern doch alle immer das Scratch, sind dann wirklich soviele Räder dem ebenbürtig?


----------



## jan84 (23. März 2012)

Von der Geomtrie her isses für mich die Fanes, die hat leider ziemliches übergewicht. Ansonsten sind mir meistens die sitzwinkel zu flach und/oder das oberrohr zu lang.


----------



## fuzzball (23. März 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich, wenn in eine paar Jahren die 3 Jahre Garantie der letzten 2011er Modelle erlischen? dann wird es doch sicher auch bald nicht mehr Ersatzteile geben :-/
> 
> Hat irgendjemand ein Rad als Alternative im Kopf, das ähnlich gleichermaßen vortriebsorientiert für Tour als eben auch Freeride geeignet ist mit ähnlichem Lenkwinkel? Ausser evtl. Fanes, das aber eben sauteuer ist.
> 
> Ein nukeproof mega und Devinci Dixon haben praktisch die gleiche Geometrie nur eben mit 150 Hinterbau, aber das ist eben das Manko



nur weil die Garantie abläuft bedeutet das nicht, dass der Verkäufer bzw. Hersteller keine Ersatzteile mehr anbieten muss (es sei den, dass für ein Trek nur eine maximale Nutzungsdauer von 3 Jahren vorgesehen ist )

PS. Intense Tracer 2


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. März 2012)

Hio, neuer Versuch. Gema frei Musik und ein weiterer Clip am Ende.
LG

http://youtu.be/McZgIhIwG7M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Playlife8 (23. März 2012)

Netter Video, sind die N-Trails bei dir im hohen Norden?!


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. März 2012)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Netter Video, sind die N-Trails bei dir im hohen Norden?!



Ja, die liegen im Osten von Hamburg


----------



## Tobsucht. (23. März 2012)

hier mal ein Statusbild vom aktuellen Aus-/Umbau.
Wer finden den Fehler bzw. was noch fehlt?


----------



## Padde (23. März 2012)

Leichtbaudämpfer, ist doch gut.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. März 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> EBEN das Scratch bekam man als 8er für 2200 MAXIMAL und das 7er hatte ich seinerzeit bei Fun Corner für 1699 bekommen.
> Beim fanes hast du den Rahmen gerade mal für das Geld oder das billigste Rad für 2600. Das Herb und Nicolai gehen mit dem Preis nochmal drüber.
> Strive taugt nichts. Das ist kein Vergleich zum Scratch und das Slash ist auch weniger für das harte Geläuf!
> 
> Wenn die alle so leicht an das Scratch kommen aber nicht das "Strebenproblem" haben, warum hast du das Scratch  also ehrlich gemeinte Frage. Heir feiern doch alle immer das Scratch, sind dann wirklich soviele Räder dem ebenbürtig?



Nabend,
ich habe das scratch, weil es mir gefällt und ich es gekauft habe. Sieh die von mir aufgezählten Räder nicht so eng, war nur ein Vorschlag und das preisunabhängig. Ich würde aber mit allen genannten Rädern das gleiche fahren wie jetzt auch vermutlich insofern ist's das für mich eh alles auf hohem Niveau und nur mehr oder weniger Gewöhnung ans Rad. Oder bist du so ein Profi für den ein grad hier und 5 mm dort eine Rolle spielen?!?!


----------



## bansaiman (24. März 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich habe das scratch, weil es mir gefällt und ich es gekauft habe. Sieh die von mir aufgezählten Räder nicht so eng, war nur ein Vorschlag und das preisunabhängig. Ich würde aber mit allen genannten Rädern das gleiche fahren wie jetzt auch vermutlich insofern ist's das für mich eh alles auf hohem Niveau und nur mehr oder weniger Gewöhnung ans Rad. Oder bist du so ein Profi für den ein grad hier und 5 mm dort eine Rolle spielen?!?!





Jaja, oh Mann das wäre schön... 
Neee, aber fährt sich einfach schon genial (ich kann mit dem AIR genauso gut den Berg hoch wie Kollegen mit ihren 13 Kilo AMs) und doch schonmal über Alternativen bescheid zu wissen ist ja nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Pred0509 (25. März 2012)

Nabend, ich wollte meinem DHX4 eine neue Feder besorgen, 650x2,8 sollte es sein. Zumindest wenn ich eine FOX Feder nehme ist das ja kein Problem. Aber vom Preis her würde ich eher zu einer Manitou Feder greifen. Worauf muss ich da achten das die für einen Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge sind oder eher auf das 650x2,75?

MfG Pred0509

PS: Das Rad ist wieder am laufen


----------



## Problem (26. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Von der Geomtrie her isses für mich die Fanes, die hat leider ziemliches übergewicht. Ansonsten sind mir meistens die sitzwinkel zu flach und/oder das oberrohr zu lang.



Aber vielleicht ist es ja grad das "Übergewicht" was dem scratch fehlt!


----------



## jan84 (26. März 2012)

Für mich: Lieber nen halbes kilo weniger und dafür einmal im Jahr die Kettenstreben tauschen .  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lipoly (26. März 2012)

Pred0509 schrieb:


> Worauf muss ich da achten das die für einen Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge sind oder eher auf das 650x2,75?



Beides eigentlich

650 ist die Federhärte (ich meine in pounds per inch)
2,75 ist der Hub der Feder in Zoll. Ob 2,75 oder 2,8 ist egal
Innendurchmesser der Fox Federn ist 35mm, inwiefern da Manitou Federn größer oder kleiner sind...keine Ahnung.
Ich würd an deiner Stelle ggf nach ner (gebrauchten) Titanfder suchen, da sparst du nochmal etwas Gewicht, und grad beim 9er Scratch passt das farblich gut zum Frame!

LG
Lars


PS: Wenn mein Scratch den Geist aufgibt oder ich was neues will--> das 2012er Intense Uzzi trifft genau meinen abfahrtsorientierten Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pred0509 (26. März 2012)

Ich habe ein 9er Air, mit Coil Dämpfer.

Eben grad eine original Feder im Bikemarkt gefunden

MfG
Pred


----------



## bansaiman (26. März 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Beides eigentlich
> 
> 650 ist die Federhärte (ich meine in pounds per inch)
> 2,75 ist der Hub der Feder in Zoll. Ob 2,75 oder 2,8 ist egal
> ...




Manitou Federn gehen auch und sind preislich günstiger. Habe in einem FOX kompatiblem Dämpfer auch eine Manitou. Manitous sind günstig aber eben etwas schwerer ^^

Übrigens biete ich noch eine 450 inch 2.75 Feder von ELKA, neu und Handmade (ich bin zu schwer). Bestes angebot (NP 60) per PN. Sehr leicht.


----------



## Nill (26. März 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> PS: Wenn mein Scratch den Geist aufgibt oder ich was neues will--> das 2012er Intense Uzzi trifft genau meinen abfahrtsorientierten Geschmack


----------



## Lipoly (27. März 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Übrigens biete ich noch eine 450 inch 2.75 Feder von ELKA, neu und Handmade (ich bin zu schwer). Bestes angebot (NP 60) per PN. Sehr leicht.



Ne 450er Stahl von Fox habe ich auchnoc

@Bansai:
Eigentlich müssen wir mal zusammen Scratchen fahn, du bist ja direkt von umme Ecke
Als ich Freitag fahn war hab ich auch jemand mit nem Scratch im Wald getroffen, der war aber in seine Mucke vertieft


----------



## Matrox (27. März 2012)

das Uzzi sieht wirklich gut aus !
als preiswerte Alternative zum Scratch sehe ich das neue YT Wicked 170
http://www.yt-industries.com/de/preview/wicked-170/ 
was haltet ihr davon !? Lenkwinkel 1° flacher, Oberrohr auf normaler Länge, Gewicht mit Hammerschmidt ca 1kg weniger als Scratch...


----------



## jan84 (27. März 2012)

Der Sitzwinkel bei dem YT ist (deutlich) flacher als bei dem Trek. Je länger die Beine sind desto problematischer wird das, da die Sitzrohrachse nicht durchs Tretlager geht, die 73° also mit Sicherheit ne "virtuelle" Angabe sind. Mir wärs zu niedrig bzw. zu lang. Wie gut das Fahrwerk ist muss sich zeigen. Für mich keine Alternative. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. März 2012)

@jan84
Du hast das zweite Scratch geschlachtet?
Ersatzrahmen auf Halde?


----------



## othu (27. März 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> das Uzzi sieht wirklich gut aus !
> als preiswerte Alternative zum Scratch sehe ich das neue YT Wicked 170
> http://www.yt-industries.com/de/preview/wicked-170/
> was haltet ihr davon !? Lenkwinkel 1° flacher, Oberrohr auf normaler Länge, Gewicht mit Hammerschmidt ca 1kg weniger als Scratch...



Das "neue" Wicked170 ist doch das "alte/aktuelle" Noton, oder?
Nur 400Euro teurer...


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. März 2012)

> Das "neue" Wicked170 ist doch das "alte/aktuelle" Noton, oder?



Nicht ganz, das Sitzrohr in Grösse L ist länger als beim 2011er Noton.
Die 430mm waren mir damals um 4cm zu kurz, gottseidank, sonst wäre es kein Scratch geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (27. März 2012)

Ah so... 4cm länger, 400Euro teurer... das ergibt Sinn 
Da sind die Gewichtsfetischisten mit ihren 1Euro pro Gramm ja noch gut aufgestellt...


----------



## jan84 (27. März 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @jan84
> Du hast das zweite Scratch geschlachtet?
> Ersatzrahmen auf Halde?



Nein, das zweite ist für ne Freundin, denke das wird die Tage endgültig fertig, poste dann nochmal nen Bild.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Matrox (27. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Der Sitzwinkel bei dem YT ist (deutlich) flacher als bei dem Trek. Je länger die Beine sind desto problematischer wird das, da die Sitzrohrachse nicht durchs Tretlager geht, die 73° also mit Sicherheit ne "virtuelle" Angabe sind. Mir wärs zu niedrig bzw. zu lang. Wie gut das Fahrwerk ist muss sich zeigen. Für mich keine Alternative.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Bzgl. Sitzwinkel hast du vollkommen recht !!! Werd´s die nächsten Wochen wohl trotzdem mal Probe fahren - zusammen mit dem "neuen" Tues. Aber das scheint noch viel weniger ´ne Alternative zu sein da Lenkwinkel NOCH flacher und wohl nur 1-fach...

Scheint wohl wirklich wenig Material zu geben was dem Scratch das Wasser reichen kann...

Wann gibts eig. News von othu bzgl. der geschweißten Strebe ?

Gibt´s jetzt schon mal Terminvorschläge bzgl. einen Scratch-Treffen beim Zipfl ?


----------



## hannes24 (27. März 2012)

Hallo,
mal ne kurze Frage: Ich fahre ein Trek Scratch 8 und die Kettenführung (MRP G2) ist kaputt..
Nun möchte ich mir eine neue kaufen nun stellt sich mir die Frage ist die KeFü-Aufnahme 03/ old oder die neue 05 er ??

Über eine schnelle Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen !


----------



## Nill (27. März 2012)

Ist eine 03/old denn bei der 05 liegen die Löcher für die Aufnahme weiter vom Tretlager entfernt.

BTW: Hat jemand noch mal die genaue Geometrie Tabelle von Scratch ?

PS: verkaufe grade ein ROCO TST AIR


----------



## Matrox (27. März 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> BTW: Hat jemand noch mal die genaue Geometrie Tabelle von Scratch ?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=trek+scratch+geometry+pictures


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (27. März 2012)

klugschei s s er 

Danke


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. März 2012)

@Matrox
schau mal hier, hat Nill angeleiert, ist aber fast noch zu früh wegen der Schneelage.
Im Moment geht es bei uns auf der Südseite bis 1200m, dann ist Schluss!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409933&page=113
#2816 war es.


----------



## othu (28. März 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> Wann gibts eig. News von othu bzgl. der geschweißten Strebe ?



Die haben gesagt es dauert 3 Wochen (Auslagern dauert wohl lange?!), 2 sind rum...
Grüße
Otto


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. März 2012)

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen eine Mail an Trek Deutschland geschrieben, im Anhang eine Auflistung der gebrochenen Streben, leider noch immer keine Antwort erhalten. 
Vielleicht sollten da mal Alle ein kurzes Schreiben senden:'[email protected]'

Wegen dem Treffen bei mir, es gibt einen Campingplatz in Sonthofen und diverse Ferienwohnungen in der Umgebung, genauere Daten kommen noch von mir.
Die Touren würde ich gerne in Sonthofen starten, am Freitag kann der Treffpunkt auch im Park in Hindelang sein. 
Ich würde am Samstag gerne eine grössere Tour mit 2x 1000Hm technischen Abfahrten machen und am Sonntag eine kleinere Tour mit einmal 1000Hm Abfahrt. Schwierigkeitsgrade so S3-S4 und einige Hm tragen sind auch dabei.
Wird natürlich etwas schwieriger für unsere Flachlandtiroler aus Berlin und Umgebung, aber ihr werdet es auch Überleben.
Freitag kann im Park gefahren werden, in der Nacht können wir dann die gebrochenen Streben bei mir in der Werkstatt umbauen


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. März 2012)

Moin Moin,
da hier gerade weiter oben von den Rahmengewichten gesprochen wurde, was wiegt der Rahmen denn nun nackt? Reicht mir auf die hundert gramm genau. ich hab mal was von 2850gramm in Größe M gelesen. kommt das hin? Ich werde nämlich Ende des Jahres mal den Rahmen gegen ein Propain Spindrift tauschen. Höchstwahrscheinlich nach dem Saalbachurlaub und wollte mich schonmal auf das Mehrgewicht mental einstellen. Ich komm zwar aus Hamburg, jedoch finde ich ein wenig mehr Reserven ganz schön. In Thale auf dem DH war es schon Grenzwertig nach 2 Tagen bei den Bremswellen und 160mm vorne.  
Ps: wie steht es mit dem Gewicht der Fox 36 160mm Van? Wird wohl gegen eine Fox factory Float mit 180mm getauscht.
LG


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. März 2012)




----------



## Mr.Nox (28. März 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


>


Danke, lag ich ja fast richtig. ich hab mich wahrscheinlich ausgeweint wegen des mehrgewichts von 1Kg. vielleicht kann ich ja mit einem Luftdämpfer gegensteuern. 
LG


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. März 2012)

Hey Zipfel, was pöbelst du im LV Thread so rum? Unmöglich!!


----------



## fuzzball (28. März 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Danke, lag ich ja fast richtig. ich hab mich wahrscheinlich ausgeweint wegen des mehrgewichts von 1Kg. vielleicht kann ich ja mit einem Luftdämpfer gegensteuern.
> LG



sind sogar unter 2850gr, da ich damals zu faul war die gerade neu eingepresseten Steuersatzlager wieder zu entfernen. Die Lager wurden aber entfernt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. März 2012)

Ja Schulte69, ich dachte du stehst mir bei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. März 2012)

hahaha!

Ich hatte kurz überlegt


----------



## woodmonkey (29. März 2012)

Hi,

ich hab mir ein Spindrift aufgebaut, aber als DH. Leicht ist definitiv anderst. Bin letztens mal ne Tour durchs Müllertahl in Luxemburg. Knapp 20km technische Strecken hoch und runter, mit tragen usw. Theoretisch machbar, aber mit nem 38er Kettenblatt und den Minions definitiv too much (+ ne Boxxer, aber die finde ich selbst zum Touren ok). Steile Passagen gingen garnicht zu treten und ansonsten musstest du echt gut treten. Die selbe Strecke mit meinem Coil-Scratch (auch nicht leicht) ist um welten fahrbarer und da komm ich dann so gut wie alles hoch.

Mit ner Hammerschmidt, Tourenreifen und ner 180er (ev. mit Absenkung) sollte das dann aber besser machbar sein. Ob du jedoch an die Spritzigkeit vom Scratch rankommst weiss ich nicht. Wiegt doch schon was mehr. Wegen dem Hinterbau brauchst du dir jedoch keine Sorgen zu machen der ist schön "wippneutral" ( ein bisschen halt aber für soviel Federweg ok).

Gruss Nils



Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> da hier gerade weiter oben von den Rahmengewichten gesprochen wurde, was wiegt der Rahmen denn nun nackt? Reicht mir auf die hundert gramm genau. ich hab mal was von 2850gramm in Größe M gelesen. kommt das hin? Ich werde nämlich Ende des Jahres mal den Rahmen gegen ein Propain Spindrift tauschen. Höchstwahrscheinlich nach dem Saalbachurlaub und wollte mich schonmal auf das Mehrgewicht mental einstellen. Ich komm zwar aus Hamburg, jedoch finde ich ein wenig mehr Reserven ganz schön. In Thale auf dem DH war es schon Grenzwertig nach 2 Tagen bei den Bremswellen und 160mm vorne.
> Ps: wie steht es mit dem Gewicht der Fox 36 160mm Van? Wird wohl gegen eine Fox factory Float mit 180mm getauscht.
> LG


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. März 2012)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...
> Gruss Nils



Hey, schon jetzt fahr ich mit dem Scratch allerhöchstens zu einem Spot. Ich fahr eigentlich nur Bergab mit meinem Rad. Aufgebaut soll der Rahmen mit ner Fox float und einem Luftdämpfer. Ich hoffe, dass der Rahmen noch mit einem ccdb air verkauft wird. Reifen werden hier in Hamburg wahrscheinlich breite Fat Albert sein. Mit dem Mantel komm ich hier oben sehr gut zurecht. 
Vielen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Kannst du mir sagen, wie Groß du bist und welche Rahmengröße du hast?


----------



## E12345 (1. April 2012)

Möchte nicht alle Seiten durchgehen, daher nur die 2 fragen:

--> Was fährt ihr für Reifen? Vorne und hinten?

und

--> Wie stelle ich die Gabel weicher... bzw. von wo krieg ich ne weichere Feder her? wisst ihr zufällig was von Werk für ne Feder drin ist?

Danke!
Eli


----------



## Nill (2. April 2012)

Hi Jungs,

mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder von mir und meinem Scratch.

Wenn es euch gefällt würde ich mich natürlich über ein Like freuen. 

[VIDEO=20036/h]LaPalma - never be a pro - JUST FUN ![/VIDEO]


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. April 2012)

Mein like hast du, sehr schön, da lagen ja sogar noch Schneereste rum, für euch Berliner fast etwas ungewohnt, was?!
Solche Wege hätte ich für euch auch parat.


----------



## Arthur27 (2. April 2012)

Nette Filmchen Nill, und schöne Gegend.
Sind die "blassen" Farben bei den Tagaufnahmen so gewollt ? Finde kräftige Farben ( wie bei den Szenen am Abend ) schöner anzuschauen


----------



## timtrail (2. April 2012)

Weiss einer, ob die Alu Schrauben für die Minolinc's (die, die so gerne abreissen) beim Session und beim Scratch identisch sind?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. April 2012)

Es ist soweit.... 

Möchte jemand ein Scratch kaufen..., nichtmal ein Jahr alt mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren an der Kettenstrebe?


Zipfel, gibts schon Neuigkeiten von Trek?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2012)

Hi Schulte,

warum denn? Lass den Kopf nicht hängen.

Sollten wir vieleicht wirklich mal alle ein Mail an Trek senden?


----------



## Nill (3. April 2012)

@schulte69:kopf nicht hängen lassen ! Ich hoffe meine Dritte Strebe hält noch ne weile. 

@chef #27: sind so gewollt die Farben. Aber ich werde versuchen nächstes mal mehr Zeit in die Farbkorrektur zu investieren. 

Schön das es euch gefällt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. April 2012)

Warum??? Weils ne Frage der Zeit ist bis das wieder passiert, wenn man so querliest. Hab dann irgendwie wenig Vertrauen in den Rahmen und Geld verbrennen möchte ich dann auch wiederum nicht.

Was soll die Mail bringen? Zipfel wartet doch schon etwas länger, kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass da noch was kommt. Ich werd mal nächste Woche zum Trek Store nach Essen fahren, mal sehen was die sagen.

Aber egal! Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter!


----------



## Nill (3. April 2012)

Halt uns auf dem laufenden was das nächste wird. 

Insgeheim hoffe ich ja das du dir ein Intense holst. Würde gerne Feedback dazu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. April 2012)

Hallo Schulte, nein, Trek hat auch auf die zweite Mail nicht geantwortet.
Finde ich ganz schön bescheiden, wir sollten wirklich alle eine Mail dorthin schreiben.
'[email protected]'


----------



## othu (3. April 2012)

An: [email protected]
Betreff: Trek Scratch Kettenstrebe



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich bin Besitzer eines Trek Scratch (Rahmennummer XXX) bei dem zum zweiten Mal die Kettenstrebe im Bereich des vorderen, oben liegenden, Zughalters gebrochen ist.
> Im IBC Forum unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9365784 berichten unzählige andere Scratch Fahrer von identischen Problemen mit, teils mehrfach, gebrochenen
> Kettenstreben an ihren Scratch Rahmen, immer an der gleichen Stelle wie bei mir.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (3. April 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: bisher nein

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen 
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. April 2012)

Otto, meine Worte


----------



## fuzzball (3. April 2012)

sucht jemand ein Scratch Rahmen (17,5), ich hätte einen schwarzen (2010) abzugeben; wenig beansprucht, da noch die erste Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Sir_D (3. April 2012)

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:8 tKM ca. 
- Dämpfer: DHX Air 4 und 36er Talas (Druckwerte fast Original-Trek)
- Verwendung: Enduro/Freeride/Touren - Megavalanche, CaiDom etc.
- Notiz:90 KG incl. Gear
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja
Bisher die 2te Strebe drin!!!

Hat das irgendwer nun schon rausgeschickt ???
Greetz Chris


----------



## othu (3. April 2012)

Ich habe die Mail aus #2967 geschickt, lipper-zipfel hat auch eine geschickt. Umso mehr, umso besser (=deutlich) werden die unser Anliegen wahrnehmen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. April 2012)

Um es zu komplettieren: ich habe es mir heute nochmals genauer angeschaut und das ist durch. Man sieht nur einen leichten riss aber der ist an der üblichen stelle. Ich werde das Rad nächste Woche zum freundlichen Vorbesitzer schicken, denn der ist so nett und kümmert sich darum, weil Trek ja so ne nette zweitbesitzerregel in den AGBs hat...
Also wer demnächst einen scratch Rahmen haben möchte mit (hoffentlich) neuen Streben, der kann sich gerne melden, denn es scheint bei regelmäßigem Gebrauch ja nicht die frage zu sein "ob", sondern "wann"...

Bin grad sehr gefrustet, denn ich bin schön im Urlaub mit kleinem bikepark vor der Tür und auch ansonsten netten Trails 


Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: keine Ahnung, kein Tacho, etwa 2500 schätze ich
- Dämpfer: erst RP23, dann DHX5.0
- Verwendung: zünftige Touren und bikepark aber ich bin kein Draufgänger 
- Notiz: nicht nochmal!!!
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: wird's zumindest bei mir nicht geben


----------



## LarsLipp (4. April 2012)

Hi,

ich habe auch ein Mail mit einem anderen Text geschrieben.

Ansonsten wäre ja eventuell mal eine Aktion bei Trek's Facebookseite mit Bildern eine Überlegung. Wenn da jeder ein Bild seiner gerissenen Strebe postet...

Viele Grüße


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. April 2012)

Ich find das mit den Mails gut, das Problem dabei ist nur Facexxxxxxxx


----------



## jan84 (5. April 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch ein Mail mit einem anderen Text geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Kann man machen, vielleicht denen bei Trek trotzdem mal noch 3-4 Wochen für die Mails lassen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2012)

> Kann man machen, vielleicht denen bei Trek trotzdem mal noch 3-4 Wochen für die Mails lassen.



Meine Mail liegt da schon so lange........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. April 2012)

Ich weiss. Aber vielleicht überdenken die Ihre "Antwort oder Ignorieren"-Strategie falls viele Mails zu dem Thema kommen...


----------



## urks (5. April 2012)

Ich finde die Mail Aktion auch sehr gut - das Problem kann (oder wird?) ja jeden Scratch Fahrer früher oder später treffen.

Eine Idee wäre ev., zu versuchen, die Sache an die Bike Magazine (Freeride, Bike Magazin, Bike usw.) heranzutragen. Wenn diese wirklich neutal sein wollen, könnten sie vielleicht was bewirken?!?


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2012)

Meinst du, die zeigen Interesse an 17 Scratch Besitzern, die Probleme mit der Schwinge haben?
Ich weiss ja nicht, glaube eher nicht.......
Wenn jetzt jeder eine Mail an Trek sendet, dann warten wir mal erst auf eine Reaktion von Trek.


----------



## othu (5. April 2012)

Das mit den Bikemagazinen hatte ich ja auch schon mal angedacht, man muss das ja nicht an 17 Scratch Besitzern festmachen, sondern kann da einen generellen Artikel draus machen, so ala:

Wie lang hält unser Material und was wenn es nicht mehr hält?!

Was mich noch wundert, ist das ich im US-Bereich nichts zu dem Thema gefunden habe, wurde das Scratch in USA nicht verkauft?


----------



## Flugschueler (5. April 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/cracked-swingarm-chainstay-trek-scratch-718012.html

http://www.nsmb.com/4771-long-term-scratchslash-preview

http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=121709&pagenum=1


----------



## urks (5. April 2012)

Es ist schon klar, dass für die Magazine 17 Scratch Fahrer eher uninteressant sind. 
Das Thema ist eher, wie ein so großer und (eigentlich) namhafter Hersteller wie Trek mit einem offensichtlichen Serienfehler bzw. einem Konstruktionsfehler umgeht. Ich denke, die meisten von euch würden sich eine Rückrufaktion und den Austauch durch haltbare Streben erwarten - tun sie aber nicht. Statt dessen werden die reklamierten Streben durch gleiche, Bruchanfällige ausgetauscht und das Problem ausgesessen. 
Dabei reden wir aber schon über 4.000 - 5.000  Räder.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2012)

Ja, da gebe ich dir recht, wie möchtest du das herantragen an die Bikemagazine, hast du da Kontakte?


----------



## urks (5. April 2012)

nein, leider nicht.
Ich versuche aber über einen anderen Weg, an Trek heranzukommen. Mal sehen...


----------



## Lipoly (5. April 2012)

Dieser ganze Mist mit der Schwinge verdirbt mir jetzt schon leicht den Urlaub in Saalbach Anfang Juni. Einfach so ne Ersatzschwinge wirds wohl nicht geben, und ich find den Frame vom fahren einfach so geil und hab aktuell kein Geld um mal eben so nen Uzzi Frame mit Dämpfer auf Halde zu legen!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2012)

Habe jetzt mal das Bike Magazin angeschrieben:


> Hallo Roman,
> Danke für die Mail. Ich habe Trek sofort um eine Stellungnahme gebeten und melde mich bei dir.
> Frohe Ostern,
> 
> ...


----------



## Padde (5. April 2012)

Kann man sich doch denken, was da für eine Stellungnahme kommt (wenn überhaupt)...
Sicherlich ist denen keine Anzahl an Schwingenbrüchen bekannt, die in irgendeiner Art relevant ist... Einzelfälle usw...


----------



## Nill (5. April 2012)

Mmm.... Ich glaube es bewegt was....... Hab auch eine geschrieben


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2012)

Hi,

hoffen wir mal das was passiert. Haben denn nicht unsere Händler Kontakte?
Na vieleicht passiert ja wirklich was.

Passt denn ne Remedy Schwinge???

So, aber morgen wird erst mal wieder gefahren: Stromberg ist angesagt

Frohe Ostern


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

Nabend, ich glaub das mit der presse bzw.  Medialer Druck könnte passen. Ich für meinen Teil tausche das scratch, denn das Vertrauen ist bei mir weg. Ist ein top Rad aber was hilft es, wenn ich nen eingebauten Fehler habe. Ich erhoffe mir jetzt nur eine kulante Abwicklung, denn bei einem Rad für Uvp zunächst 5000!!!! erwarte ich zumindest dies.


----------



## urks (6. April 2012)

Ich habe gerade eine Mail an die Chefredaktion des Mountainbike Rider, Freeride und Mountainbike Revue geschrieben - inkl. der Strebenbruchliste und den Links von Flugschueler.

Somit haben wir folgende Magazine angeschrieben:
Bike Magazin 
Mountainbike Rider 
Freeride 
Mountainbike Revue

Wenn euch noch andere einfallen schreibt sie bitte an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pred0509 (6. April 2012)

Bin auch mal gespannt wie Trek damit umgehen wird... Eine Nachbesserung wäre wünschenswert...


----------



## Reini65 (6. April 2012)

Hallo Freunde der gepflegt durchgebrochenen Kettenstrebe,
reicht das um mit dem Foto bei meinem Händler hausieren zu gehen oder muß man warten bis das Ding noch weiter durch ist?




Gruß Reini


----------



## timtrail (6. April 2012)

sollte reichen!


----------



## bike1 (6. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Das ist ja echt erschreckend! Beim meinem Scratch ist zwar noch nichts gebrochen - aber ich

1. wiege fahrfertig unter 70kg

2. war damit noch nicht im Bikepark

3. bin aus Zeitmangel noch nicht so viel damit unterwegs gewesen

Aber seit ich eure schönen Fotos und Berrichte hier verfolge fährt auch bei mir die Angst mit.

Ich habe eben gerade noch das Mountainbike-Magazin angeschrieben. Die fehlten noch in der Sammlung. Und habe denen sehr ausfürhlich das Problem geschildert. Nebenbei habe ich noch die schlampige Montage erwähnt. Ihr wisst schon, dass Knacken an der Dämpferaufhängung mangels Fett. Habe denen noch geschrieben das die mal hier rein schauen sollen.

Mal sehen ob die mir antworten. Falls ich was höre melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. April 2012)

Ich muss gestehen, ich behandle das Scratch nicht grade rücksichtsvoll und bei mir ist noch nichts passiert. Das Winterberg Roadgap, viele Flat Landungen, Downhill etc. und bei mir ist noch nichts passiert. Ich bin aber Fahrfertig gerade mal bei 70Kg.
LG


----------



## bike1 (6. April 2012)

Kann durchaus sein, dass wir Leichtgewichte wirklich Glück haben könnten. Aber es wäre wirklich eine Katastrophe wenn so ein Bike keine Biker über 70 oder 80kg verträgt. Dann sollte Trek wenigstens so fair sein ein entsprechendes Gewichtslimit neben dem Preisschild anzugeben. Oder das schwere Fahrer gut beraten wären den Radweg damit besser nicht zu verlassen. Aber das kann ja nicht deren Ernst sein. Nicht zu den Preisen.


----------



## ElMojito (6. April 2012)

Mist, hab schon gar kein bock mehr mit meiner karre zu biken... 
1. Der RP2 in mein Scratch air schlägt ständig durch 
2. Das Kettenstreben Problem... 

Ich will im Sommer nach Österreich... Unter anderem nach Semmering, Wagrain und Leogang.
Ich wiege mit Protektoren, Rucksack usw. 92kg 
Wenn die Strebe nach Garantieablauf bricht, wie Kulant ist Trek da noch? 
Gibts nicht irgend einen Ähnlichen Rahmen? Ich vertrau der Kiste nicht mehr so...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

Auf Wiedersehen, war ne schöne Zeit

Letzte Ausbaustufe...


----------



## Pred0509 (6. April 2012)

Fahrfertig komme ich wohl so an die 115kg. Der RP2 ist recht früh einem DHX4 gewichen, das schulde ich meinem Gewicht.

Laut Trek Benutzerhandbuch sind Ihre Bikes für ein Gewicht von 136kg ausgelegt...

"Condition 5
Bikes designed
for jumping,
hucking, high
speeds, or aggressive
riding on
rougher surfaces,
or landing on flat
surfaces.
However, this
type of riding
is extremely hazardous and puts
unpredictable forces on a bicycle
which may overload the frame,
fork, or parts. If you choose to ride
in Condition 5 terrain, you should
take appropriate safety precautions
such as more frequent bike
inspections and replacement of
equipment. You should also wear
comprehensive safety equipment
such as a full-face helmet, pads,
and body armor.
Condition 5 bike types
 "Freeride" or "jumping" bikes
with heavy-duty frames, forks,
and components
 Weight limit: 300 lbs (136 kg)"
(Quelle: http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/owners_manuals/my07/07TK_OM_english.pdf )

Ich denke das ist für die Bikemagazine mit Sicherheit ein gefundenes Fressen, und wenn Trek da nicht vernüftig nachbessert werden die Magazine (hoffe ich zumindest) Trek kräftig in der Luft zerreißen. Wenn nicht dann hat Trek wenigstens ordentlich Schweigegeld bezahlt...

MfG Pred

PS:Schulte ist das noch die Tallas oder ne Van bei dir drin?


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. April 2012)

Hi,
Da ich mein Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe geleget habe, hab ich diesbezüglich ein paar Fragen. Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl, das mein Schaltwerk beim Einfedern immer ein paar Gänge schaltet. Liegt es daran und kann ich das irgendwie verhindern? Des Weiteren ist das Rad so laut, mir fliegen die Blicke von umherstehenden Personen nur so zu und fragen ob noch alles dran ist. Kann ich das mit mehr Kettenspannung beheben indem ich ein Glied rausnehme?
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

Pred0509 schrieb:


> PS:Schulte ist das noch die Tallas oder ne Van bei dir drin?



Van, von Talas halte ich nix


----------



## bike1 (6. April 2012)

Das ist ja schön. Aber im selben Text reden die sich auch gleich raus wenn die schreiben, dass diese Art zu fahren unvorhersehbare Kräfte auf den Rahmen etc. ausüben könnte...

Man könnte es auch so übersetzen, dass jemand der 115kg wiegt (um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben), lieber eher sanft damit umgehen sollte und schon garnicht irgendwo runter springen sollte. Denn das Aufprallgewicht wird dann bestimmt die 136kg überschreiten. 

Die 136kg sind bestimmt nur das Gewicht was das Ding beim gemütlichen Rollen auf der Wiese aushält.

Um bei entsprechender Fahrweise (wozu dieses Bike ja eigentlich gedacht ist), die 136kg nicht zu überschreiten, sollte man(n) wohl nicht mehr als 80kg wiegen. Einfach jetzt grob ins blaue geschätzt. 

Da man aber mit so einem Bike schonmal in die Luft geht, sollte Trek entweder ein realistisches(praxisgerechtes) Gewichtslimit angeben, dass dann sicher weit unter 136kg liegen dürfte - oder das Teil entsprechend stabil auslegen. 

Naja, bin mal auch gespannt ob die Bike Magazine sich wirklich dieser Sache annehmen und ob da was bei raus kommt. 

Nur mal aus Neugier. Ist hier auch jemand der so max. 70kg wiegt und auch schon die Streben hin sind? Vielleicht können wir damit das Problem schonmal etwas eingrenzen. Nur ein möglicher Ansatz.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2012)

Also ganz ehrlich: Wenn ein Bike in dieser Kategorie bei artgerechtem Einsatz schlapp macht, dann ists einfach falsch konstruiert. Die hätten einfach nicht diese dämliche Aufschweißen müssen...oder was weiss ich...
Ich glaube, dass wenige hier an die Grenze rangehen und wenn da so ein Wildhaber bei Endurorennen mit 50 oder mehr über dicke Steine drüberballert, dann sollte es auch einen kleinen Drop oder so aushalten.
Ich würde mich als sauber fahrenden, ohne dicke Sprünge oder so Sachen machenden Fahrer bezeichnen. Nach nichtmal einem Jahr Einsatz ists hin...
Mein Liteville hält seit mittlerweile rund 20000 Trailkilometern ohne Lagerwechsel, Steuersatzspiel oder sonstigem! Und das ist ein MK3 aus 2006 mit ähnlichem Einsatz bisher...


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2012)

Hi,

dann auf Wiedersehn Schulte: vieleicht darfst du ja als Gastredner hier noch mit Teilnehmen!

Bin echt mal gespannt ob was passiert. Ich schaue ja auch immer wieder auf meine Kettenstrebe und bis jetzt ist die ja ganz. Ich fahr aber eher vorsichtig und springe nicht hoch oder weit....


----------



## Bashorbadger (7. April 2012)

Naja aber son Wildhaber bekommt nach jedem 2ten Rennen ein neues Bike  Ich bin mit meiner Kiste vollstens zufrieden. Baue gerade auf ne reine Bikepark-Maschine um. Also vorne einfach und 180mm FW. 

Offtopic Bin letztens auf nem Speci-Test-Event das Enduro Carbon Expert gefahren, das Teil fÃ¤hrt sich ziemlich Ã¤hnlich. Dennoch wÃ¼rde ich keine 5000â¬ dafÃ¼r zahlen, wenns n Scratch fÃ¼r die HÃ¤lfte gibt


----------



## bike1 (7. April 2012)

Echt super. Da hat man einen Freerider für paar tausend Euro im Keller stehen und muß damit umgehen wie mit rohen Eiern damit es nicht auseinander bricht! 

Auch wenn bei mir noch alles heil ist, es geht mir echt auf den Sack alle paar Meter nach der Strebe zu schauen! Ich gebe dem Kollegen oben Recht, dass das Ding falsch gebaut ist. Und ich bin auch davon überzeugt das Trek das sehr wohl weiß und das Problem aussitzen will. Wieso hat man das Teil nach nur zwei Jahren aus dem Programm genommen? Ein Bike das so vielseitig ist, geil ausschaut usw. Es wurde ja auch von allen Bike Magazinen in den Himmel gelobt wie toll es sei und wie gut es den Berg hoch geht für ein Bike dieser Klasse. Und dann plötzlich weg damit? Ich gIaube nicht an angeblich schlechte Verkaufszahlen. Und auch das Gelabere der Bike Magazine - plötzlich könne man ja mit dem Scratch keine Tour mehr fahren, zu schwer etc. Paar Ausgaben davor tönten die noch ganz anders. Aber man musste ja irgendwie den Tot vom Scratch rechtfertigen -und dem Nachfolger Slash eine Daseinsberechtigung geben. Natürlich hätte man niemals  öffetntlich sagen können, dass man das Teil  wegen einem Konstruktionsfehler vom Markt nimmt. So hätten sie alle Tore für unsere Ansprüche geöfnet. Mal abgesehen vom Imageschaden. Und wirklich leichter ist das Slash ja auch nicht und schaut auch fast gleich aus. Bestimmt ist die größte Veränderung unsichtbar in der Strebe. Aber es war sicher billiger ein faules Bike einfach vom Markt zu nehmen und ein neues zu bringen, als den Fehler zugeben und alles zurückrufen und auf eigene Kosten ausbessern. Und jetzt hocken wir auf teures Altmetal!


----------



## Bashorbadger (7. April 2012)

naja ich für meinen Teil fahr nicht wie auf rohen Eiern! Wenns bricht dann brichts.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2012)

Hi,

na wegen ner Strebe werden die doch niocht das Rad vom Markt nehmen, da müssten die nur 10 Gramm mehr Metall reinstecken oder es reicht den Halter da nicht draufzuschweißen. Und wegen 17 Menschen werden die auch keine Aktionen unternehmen.... Es gibt immer wieder tolle Neuerungen, die man unbedingt benötigt...

Das Rad ist ja bestimmt keine Fehlkonstruktion, nur die Strebe...


----------



## othu (7. April 2012)

So, ich hatte versprochen euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten und heute ist meine "gepimte" Kettenstrebe zurückgekommen.

Ich hatte sie zu Zonenschein/Zonelight GmbH in Halle geschickt um ein Gusset auf die bruchsüchtige Kettenstrebe schweißen zu lassen nachdem bei meinem Rahmen zum 2. mal die Strebe gebrochen war (ist zwar nicht mir passiert, aber sowohl der Vorbesitzer, als auch ich gehören wohl eher nicht in die 70kg Liga und ich habe direkt damit gerechnet, dass es auch mir passieren wird).

Auf vorher zugesandte Bilder gab Herr Linsner, der Geschäftsführer von Zonenschein/Zonelight an, er könne sowohl die Strebe verstärken, als auch schon gebrochene Streben reparieren (ich vermute er meine nur Streben die bisher nur angerissen sind, das müsste man aber nochmal nachfragen).

Meine Strebe war aber nagelneu, lediglich chemisch entlackt und gestrahlt, bei Streben die nicht in diesem Zustand bei Zonelight ankommen, kommt noch ein Kostenpunkt hinzu um sie in schweißfähigen Zustand zu bringen, ebenso wenn man die Strebe hinterher beschichtet haben will (ob die lackieren oder pulvern weiß ich nicht).

Ich habe jedenfalls 106Euro für Entfernen des Zughalters, Schweißen des Gussets, Auslagern und Porto bezahlt und bin sehr zufrieden! 
Leider wurde vergessen den hinteren, zweiten Halter auch zu entfernen, ich denke ich werde die Strebe nochmal kurz nach Halle schicken.

Ist sicherlich keine Schönheit (verleiht dem Rahmen aber leichtes Nicolai-Flair ), ich hoffe aber es fällt am aufgebauten Rahmen nicht mehr so auf und es erscheint mir sehr stabil und vertrauenserweckend, das ist mir viel wichtiger als die Optik!
(Hoffe nur jetzt bricht es nicht auf der anderen Seite )

Bilder:

































http://www.zonenschein.de/impressum.html

http://www.zonelight.de/impressum_zonelight.html

Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike1 (7. April 2012)

Schaut interessant aus. Hast du mal nachgemessen wieviel die Strebe jetzt an der Stelle dicker ist? Also an der Unterseite. Wenn die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt ist, sind ja durch die Kettenführung nur höchstens 0,5 cm zwischen Kette und Strebe. Aber schaut nach einer sinnvollen Maßnahme aus. Wie lange brauchen die dafür?

Grüße


----------



## Nill (7. April 2012)

Geil ! Hoffe für die Ewigkeit ! Wenn es die Saison bei dir hält mach ich das auch Ende der Saison !


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. April 2012)

Nabend Otto,

das sieht doch mal gut aus! Also das wäre eine Überlegung wert..., sofern es hält! Ich werd mal die Tage zu Trek nach Essen fahren, bzw. dort anrufen und mit denen sprechen. Irgendwie kanns ja nicht sein, dass man als Kunde allein gelassen wird.

Schöne Ostern Euch allen!

@LarsLipp: Fands auch nett hier und werde weiterhin Gastschreiber bleiben wenns erlaubt ist


----------



## Pred0509 (8. April 2012)

Moin Otto,

ich hätte beide Seiten machen lassen. Denn ich habe direkt ohne vorher einen Riss zu entdecken beide Streben durchgebrochen...

Von den Bildern her würde ich auch sagen der Schweißer kann was, die Nähte sehen sehr gut aus.

MfG
Pred0509


----------



## othu (8. April 2012)

Gedauert hat es 3 Wochen (u.a. wegen dem Auslagern), Vermessen kann ich mal machen, Bilder und Messwerte kommen. 

Ob es hält werde ich berichten, eine nagelneue habe ich hier ja noch als Ersatz liegen... aber wenn das nicht hält ist das Scratch das falsche Rad für mich...

Bilder vom Aufbau kommen, dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen...



@Pred0509: hatte ich auch überlegt, aber ich glaube die Bremsseite reißt nur, wenn die Antriebsseite nicht mehr hält.

Otto


----------



## Bashorbadger (8. April 2012)

hahahha wenn das scratch nicht mehr hält müssen wir doch Golf spielen anfangen gibt ja immerhin ne kostenlose cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (8. April 2012)

Name: Marciman
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: k.A., noch nicht soviele, war ständig bei Trek im Service
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Freeride, Trails 
- Notiz: Riss evtl. auch noch im Tretlagerbereich
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein, noch nicht gefahren ;-)


----------



## Marciman (8. April 2012)

Ich habe meinen Bock im Mai/Juni 2011 gekauft. Bis November war das Rad insgesamt 8Wochen (3mal eingeschickt) bei Trek im Service.
Das erste Mal hatte ich das Rad eingeschickt wegen Knacken und Knarzen. Nach zwei Wochen hatte ich es wieder zurÃ¼ck. Es gab einen Vorwurf Seitens Trek an mich und meinen HÃ¤ndler - Warum wir die Lager nicht gefettet haben. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Ich bin Erstbesitzer, d.h. ich habe auch den vollen Preis bezahlt, da habe ich schon erwartet das Rad fahrfertig zu bekommen. Na ja zurÃ¼ck zum eigentlichen:
Ich bin mit dem Rad nach Hause gefahren - gerade betonierte Strecke. Nach nur paar Kilometern knackte und knarzte es wieder. Also wieder zurÃ¼ck. Es ging wieder zu Trek. Man tauschte die Strebe und aus den Lager quirlte das Fett hervor. Diesmal kam ich sogar bis zum Wald gekommen. Bei Einfahrt hatte ich wieder eins dieser billigen knackenden, knarzenden RÃ¤der  . 

 Dann habe ich das Rad selber auseinandergenommen â defektes Tretlager. Warum? Kein Fett!!! Knacken blieb. 
Nach dem dritten Einschicken und mit Ã¤hnlichem Erfolg gab es gratis einen neuen Rahmen dazu.
Diesen habe ich erstmal zerlegt. Und? Alle Lager waren Furz trocken und sogar paar der Schrauben lose. Super Trek! 
Den neuen Rahmen baue ich jetzt auf mit Cane Creek DB, Totem, Race Face und Veltec â gÃ¼nstig aber stabil. Den werde ich fahren bis er auseinanderfÃ¤llt und Trek keine mehr tauscht, danach gibt es nur noch Nicolai. Die Geometrie finde ich absolut klasse. Daher hÃ¤tte es mich gefreut, wenn Trek das Problem sauber gelÃ¶st hÃ¤tte.  
 Ich wiege mit AusrÃ¼stung um die 120kg, FahranfÃ¤nger, d.h. nicht jede Landung ist geschmeidig. Bevor ich den Bock gekauft habe, habe ich mich zuvor bei Trek abgesichert, dass das Rad stabil genug fÃ¼r mich sei. Antwort war NATÃRLICH!!! 

 Bei dem alten Bock suche ich nun selber nach der Ursache. Bei dem ist die Strebe getauscht, alles gefettet und alle anderen Anbauteile getauscht oder getestet. Letzte Vermutung ist ein Riss im Tretlagerbereich, da es nur noch knackt, wenn man krÃ¤ftig reintritt.
Und den Bock abstoÃen ist dank des Risses absolut unrentabel.










http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1097124


----------



## ElMojito (8. April 2012)

Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass alle früher oder später brechen....
Naja ich sch... Jetzt drauf.. die Angst fährt mit, ist zwar schade, aber wenns bricht, dann bricht es... 
Ich hoffe nur, dass im Falle des Falles mir nichts passiert..


----------



## staubreifen (8. April 2012)

@Marciman 
hast du einen neuen Rahmen bekommen weil du wegen "einfachen" Knacken zum Trek Händler gegangen bist? Oder war das ein schon recht ungewöhnliches Knacken? 
Weil bei mir Knackt es auch des öfteren, vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch noch ein extra Rahmen :-D


----------



## bike1 (8. April 2012)

Tja, knacken tun die wohl alle. Habe letzte Woche im Wald einen auf einem Session von 2011 getroffen. Der erzählte mir das er auch ein ständiges Knacken hat. Dies nur im Wiegetritt oder wenn der Hinterbau einfedert. Ich habe ihm geraten die zwei Bolzen der Dämpferbefestigung mal ordentlich zu fetten. An meinem Scratch hat das jedenfalls das Knacken sofort beseitigt und ist bis jetzt nicht wieder gekommen. Aber hätte ich gewußt das es dafür einen neuen Rahmen gibt hätte ich mir das Fett gespart und das Ding auch eingeschickt


----------



## ElMojito (8. April 2012)

Bei mir hatte das Knacken mehrere Ursachen... 
Zuerst war die schraube an der oberen Dämpferaufhängung (wippe) lose... 
Dann hat sich der Minolink ständig gelöst... Aber seid Monaten knackt nichts mehr... 
Zu fest hab ich auch nichts angezogen... Ist alles leichtgängig und spricht gut an...
Aber geschmiert hab ich es auch immer gut... Aber das mach ich an allen bikes, regelmäßig abschmieren und ölen...


----------



## Marciman (9. April 2012)

Ach Jungs, wenn es das wäre, wäre es doch lösbar oder ertragbar. Nein, alles wurde nicht nur von mir, sondern auch schon reichlich von Trek gefettet. 
Vorallem da das Knarzen durch fettlose Bolzen hier auch schon früher Thema war, hatte ich das bereits vor dem ersten einschicken ausprobiert, da auch meine trocken waren. Das hat aber nichts geändert. Es wurden ebenfalls alle Anbauteile durch andere getauscht, so dass nur noch der Rahmen als Fehlerquelle bleibt. Auch die Schrauben sind nach Vorgaben angezogen. Durch den Tausch der Strebe ist das Knarzen gleichmäßiger (nur noch eine Fehlerquelle) geworden. Hier hat man den Riss spätestens unter Belastung auch gesehen. Also bitte vergleicht das Knacken nicht mit dem Knacken aus Tretlager oder Kurbel oder ähnlicherem. Diese kenne ich auch. 
Laut Trek gibt es sehr wenige Fälle (wie immer laut Trek  ), wo der Riss im Tretlagerbereich in der Schweißnaht vorkommt. K.A. ich werde das Rad fahren bis ich die Stelle finde oder der Rahmen reißt. Nur für derbes Gelände ist das mir zu heiss.

Ich warte und fette mein Räder auch ständig, genauso wie ich die Dichtungen an den Federelementen tausche und im Winter die Dämpfer zur Wartung einschicke. Das kenne ich also auch alles  . Erzählt mir was neues


----------



## ElMojito (9. April 2012)

Mich würde aber immer noch interessieren, was es für alternativen zum Scratch gibt... Nächstes Jahr hätte ich vielleicht bock auf was anderes... Nur an sich vom Handling und der Geo her finde ich das schon recht gut...


----------



## baatz (9. April 2012)

von der Geo her (steiler Sitzwinkel, flacher Lenkwinkel) ähnlich: Alutech Fanes, Rotwild E1, LV 601, Santa Cruz Nomad. Erstere beide sind aber schwerer (Rahmen ca. 3,2 kg vs 2,9 beim Scratch)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. April 2012)

Ich fahre nächste vermutlich nächste Woche das Herb 180 und werde berichten falls es dich interessiert. Da ich meines gerade auseinander gebaut habe, habe den Rahmen gewogen (XL) mit Steuersatz und einerseits durchgängigen Zughülle fürs Schaltwerk: 3580 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (10. April 2012)

Hier mal die Antwort auf meine Mail vom Mountainbike Rider Magazine:

_Hi,

ich frage mal bei Trek an, vielleicht bekomme ich ja eine hilfreiche Antwort

Viele Grüße
Martin Donat_


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. April 2012)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Reaktion der Firma Trek.
@schulte69
Du hörst dich ja fast schon wie ein Liteviller an, das Scratch gibt man nicht so einfach auf
So ein kleiner Bruch kann einen doch nicht gleich so aus der Bahn werfen, neue Strebe rein und weiter geht es!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. April 2012)

Moin Zipfel,

hahaha! Ich hör mich nicht nur so an... 

Aber mal zur Sache: Ich wusste ja von dem Problem der Strebe, habs trotzdem gekauft, da ich dachte, dass mir das nicht passiert. Nun hat das Rad auch den Trieb bei mir gefördert in Bikeparks zu fahren und lokale Freeridestrecken zu besuchen. Nun mit dem Wissen, dass die Dinger tatsächlich brechen, möchte ich da nicht mehr mit fahren. Ich bin echt kein Pessimist aber was ist, wenn so ein Dingen bei 35 km/h bricht? Mein kommender Urlaub ist vier Wochen lang, teilweise Radorientiert und da wollte ich eigentlich das Scratch mitnehmen. Wenn in der ersten Woche das Rad bricht, dann würde es mir echt die nächsten Wochen fehlen 

Ausserdem gehts mir etwas ums Prinzip: Trek hat richtig viel Geld für das Rad bekommen und da erwarte ich zumindest, dass bei einem Serienfehler nachgebessert wird. Haben sie: Mit dem Slash..., die Scratchkunden werden irgendwann dastehen und keine Strebe mehr bekommen, schätze ich mal. Ausserdem die Erstmontage..., die beschissenen Lager..., als ich das Rad vorgestern auseinandergeschraubt habe lief der Hinterbau schwergängig, der Steuersatz ist hin, die Bolzen des Dämpfers sehen aus wie zehn Jahre gebraucht, das Tretlagergehäuse ist unschön gefräst...

Also nix gegen den Rahmen und die Funktion! Ich hatte eine Menge Spaß und das Rad ist super, aber Trek hat urspünglich 5000!!! Euro dafür bekommen. Da verlange ich dann aber auch, dass man zumindest nicht hängen gelassen wird, wenn mal was ist.

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich hier rumheule und man das auch entspannter sehen kann aber ich stecke viel Zeit und Herzblut in meinen Sport und wenn das an solchen Sachen hakt, dann find ich das unnötig. Klar geht etwas kaputt, wenn mans benutzt aber wenn man dann seitens des Herstellers allein gelassen wird, dann find ich das schade!
oder hast Du schon eine Antwort auf Deine Mail erhalten? Man kann über Liteville meckern wie man möchte aber sowas würde da nicht passieren!

Aber ein Treffen geht doch auch als Ex Scratcher, oder?


----------



## Bashorbadger (10. April 2012)

Wir könnten uns auch einfach beim ICB die GEO des Scratch wünschen nur mit verstärkter Kettenstrebe bzw ohne Kabelführung. 
Mein Händler hat auch mal angefragt aber nur eine 0815 Antwort bekommen. Anscheinend war das nur n Typ vom Service der keine Ahnung hatte.

Grüße

Edit *Bei Nukeproof gabs doch auch ein Problem mit einer fehlerhaften charge, die haben allen Besitzern eine neue Strebe geschickt. Das nächste Bike wird kein Trek mehr sein.*


----------



## Tobsucht. (10. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich wollte mich hier nun auch mal mit meinem Bike vorstellen.
Mein Scratch 8 2011 habe ich im August 2011 gekauft. Im März 2012 habe ich das Rad komplett umgebaut und fahre es nun als mein "Eins-für-alles-Bike".

Kettenstrebe ist noch die erste und ich hoffe das bleibt auch noch eine Zeit lang so 








Hoffe es gefällt soweit. Kritik und Anregungen erwünscht 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. April 2012)

Hallo Schulte,

das Treffen geht auch ohne Scratch, ist klar.
Ich verstehe dich schon, mir geht es genauso, ich habe es ja auch nicht geschenkt bekommen.
Ich fahre aber meist nur technische Sachen, meist im Schritttempo, da hält sich die Angst dann in Grenzen.
Ich hoffe aber auf eine anständige Nachbesserung seitens Trek, dann kann ich das Bike auch behalten. So langsam wird ja jetzt Druck auf die Firma Trek ausgeübt, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.
Ich habe noch keine Antwort auf meine Mail erhalten, nur das Bike-Magazin hat geantwortet, daß sie Trek um eine Stellungnahme gebeten haben, aber über die Feiertage wird da auch nichts gegangen sein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. April 2012)

Tobi, schönes Bike, aber ich vermisse eine Kettenführung?


----------



## Tobsucht. (10. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Tobi, schönes Bike, aber ich vermisse eine Kettenführung?


 
Danke für die Blumen.
Kettenführung ist natürlich dran, wird allerdings auf dem Foto vom rechten Kurbelarm verdeckt  (Verbaut ist eine Stinger).


----------



## ElMojito (10. April 2012)

Hi Tobi, hast du da nen Vivid dran? Wie läuft der so? Hab Probleme mit meinem RP2... Wollte schon auf Coil umrüsten... Aber die Kiste is so schön leicht, luftdämpfer wäre mir lieber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (10. April 2012)

das ist ein Monarch+


----------



## Tobsucht. (10. April 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Hi Tobi, hast du da nen Vivid dran? Wie läuft der so? Hab Probleme mit meinem RP2...



Hi, ja ist ein Monarch Plus High Volume RC3 in Medium Tune. Mit Buchsen und Hülsen gewogen: 394g

Geht wirklich super lag allerding bei den Tunes mit meinem Scratch zwischen Tune High und Medium, hab mich dann für Med entschieden weil ich es gern etwas "fluffiger" mag.

Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden, RP2 bin ich bisher nur im Remedy gefahren. Finde den Monarch+ um längen besser.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## ElMojito (10. April 2012)

@ othu und Tobi 

Danke  der RP 2 muss weg... Ich probier noch die Aüßere Kammer mit Material  zu füllen, dass soll für mehr Progression sorgen, kostengünstig und ganz einfach sein... Wenn es nicht Klappt muss er weichen... Vivid, DHX Air oder den Monarch guck ich mir dann mal genauer an...


----------



## othu (11. April 2012)

Ich würde mir ja mal Marzocchi Roco oder Manitou Swinger/Revox anschauen 
(und über einen Coil Dämpfer nachdenken...)

Mein Scratch geht nächste Woche nochmal nach Halle, dort wird der zweite Zughalter an der Kettenstrebe entfernt der vergessen wurde und auch gleich noch Zughalter für meine Reverb am Oberrohr angebracht.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. April 2012)

Hallo Otto, was du so alles anstellst mit deinem Rahmen,
bin schon auf das Endergebniss gespannt.


----------



## ElMojito (11. April 2012)

Ja an Coil hab ich auch schon gedacht... Aber ich hätte es gerne leicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (11. April 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Hi Tobi, hast du da nen Vivid dran? Wie läuft der so? Hab Probleme mit meinem RP2... Wollte schon auf Coil umrüsten... Aber die Kiste is so schön leicht, luftdämpfer wäre mir lieber....



Ich habe den RP2 gegen den VIVID Air (M Tune)getauscht. Es war eine Offenbarung. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig. Gerade wenn es richtig ruppig wird, saugt sich der Hinterbau regelrecht fest. Beim RP2 hatte ich immer das gefühl, er würde sich bei schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen von Zeit zu Zeit verhärten.
Ich fahre die Druckstufe in der Regel mit 4 von 6 Klicks. Zu Hochfahren drehe ich sie ganz zu (also noch eine 2/3 Umdrehung). Dadurch wippt dann kaum noch was.

Bei mir wiegt der Vivid Air 517g


----------



## Trek_GAS (11. April 2012)

Hallo,
wir haben eure mails erhalten. Bitte gebt uns noch ein paar Tage Zeit, wir arbeiten daran und melden uns asap zurück! 
Euer Trek Team


----------



## Tobsucht. (11. April 2012)

Trek_GAS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben eure mails erhalten. Bitte gebt uns noch ein paar Tage Zeit, wir arbeiten daran und melden uns asap zurück!
> Euer Trek Team


 

es tut sich was. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## othu (11. April 2012)

oha


----------



## Deleted 100301 (11. April 2012)

Trek_GAS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben eure mails erhalten. Bitte gebt uns noch ein paar Tage Zeit, wir arbeiten daran und melden uns asap zurück!
> Euer Trek Team



Super, bin gespannt  Vielen Dank schonmal an diejenigen die es angeleiert haben!

Grüße


----------



## Bashorbadger (11. April 2012)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. April 2012)

asap=as soon as possible?
Isch ja super!
Bin auch gespannt.


----------



## jan84 (11. April 2012)

, gut das man was hört. Man fühlt sich weniger im Regen stehen-gelassen. 

Danke an lipper-zipfel fürs Anleiern und alle anderen Mail-Schreiber. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. April 2012)

Hey Jan, wie war es in der Palz?
Schönes Wetter gehabt?
Ich habe an Ostern 20cm Neuschnee geschaufelt!


----------



## bike1 (11. April 2012)

Schön von Trek zu hören

Bin auf die Lösung gespannt. Lebenslang kostenlose Kettenstreben und Lager für alle Scratch Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (12. April 2012)

Man kann gespannt sein. Fühlt sich aber erst mal gut an vom deutschen - Hersteller/Vertrieb was zu hören.


----------



## urks (12. April 2012)

Sehr gut!!! Zumindest Trek Deutschland ist einmal aufgewacht 

Vom Freeride und Mountainbike Magazin hab ich übrigens keine Antwort mehr bekommen - keine Ahnung, ob die sich auch mit Trek in Verbindung gesetzt haben...


----------



## Trek_GAS (12. April 2012)

Auch die Magazine haben sich in der Zwischenzeit mit uns in Verbindung gesetzt... Ihr habt noch keine Antwort erhalten, weil sie noch keine von uns haben. Wie gesagt, bitte noch etwas Geduld, wir arbeiten daran.
Euer Trek Team


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. April 2012)

Ich habe einen kleinen Riss am Kabelhalter/Schwinge entdeckt, aber noch kann ich Geduldig sein, schliesslich liegt ja noch eine Ersatzschwinge bei mir im Keller.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. April 2012)

oh oooohhhhh, Zipfel...! Du? Sagtest Du nicht, dass Du...dir passiert das bestimmt nicht, weil... 

Liegt bestimmt daran, weil du dein Erste Hilfe Packerl an die Sattelstütze schnallst und nicht an den Lenker...


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. April 2012)

Ja Schulte, daran muss es gelegen haben, aber meins ist immer im Rucksack.
Meine Kumpels liegen öfter mal auf der Nase, da brauche ich sowas, aber am Lenker sieht es nicht so Stylisch aus.

Bin halt auch fett geworden über den Winter und mehr springen tue ich jetzt auch und das noch in meinem Alter.

Aber für dich stehen die Aussichten jetzt gar nicht mehr so schlecht dein Trek behalten zu können, oder?!
Kommt halt darauf an, wie Trek jetzt nachbessert!
Dann kann dein Trikot weiter auf dem Scratch flattern, wäre ja schade um dich und nur im Litevilleforum ist es doch auch langweilig.


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2012)

Hallo Trek Gas,

willkommen bei uns und wir sind gespannt!

@Schulte: wir wollen dich nicht verlieren...
Ein Scratch hat doch irgendwie mehr Seele als ein LV...


----------



## ElMojito (12. April 2012)

Hoffentlich werden alle Schwingen zurück gerufen... Dann wird mein Österreich Trip doch Sorgen frei sein...


----------



## Sir_D (12. April 2012)

TADA!!!
ICH VERMELDE :

NR. 3 ! 
Foto folgt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. April 2012)

Tach zusammen,

nettes Forum! Muss ich wirklich sagen!
Mir würde es auch mehr gefallen, wenn da was vernünftiges von Trek kommt. Ich bin gespannt.
Liteville ist aber keine Alternative! Das 601 gefällt mir nicht, zudem find ich das Image (klingt völlig dämlich, ist aber so) welches aus den Fahrern, sowie der mittlerweile recht abgehobenen Firma bei mir im Kopf entstanden ist, für mich einfach nicht mehr passend.
Ich hab am Samstag eine Probefahrt mit einem Last Herb 180. Wenn das passt, dann nehme ich es. Ausserdem ist die Firma bei mir um die Ecke und gestern wurde aus der Stadt, wo auch der Rahmen entwickelt wurde, der neue Fussballaballameister erkoren


----------



## ElMojito (12. April 2012)

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich in Fall der Fälle, wenn die strebe durch ist? Kommt man irgendwie an ersatzschwingen dran, dass man sich die auf Halde legen kann?


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. April 2012)

Habe meine beim Händler direkt gekauft, war innerhalb von vier Tagen da, nur in einer anderen Farbe, ist aber egal.


----------



## ElMojito (12. April 2012)

Und was haste hingeblättert, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## othu (12. April 2012)

Listenpreis für die Strebe inkl. Lager ist 149,-Euro


----------



## bike1 (12. April 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht. Kann ja nicht die Lösung sein, dass man sich Ersatzschwingen/Streben im Keller auf Lager halten muß. Ist ja kein Verschleißteil wie Reifen oder Ketten. Sollte es jedenfalls nicht sein. Zumal 149,- Euro auch nicht gerade günstig sind wenn man diese Ausgabe anscheinend regelmäßig einplanen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pred0509 (12. April 2012)

In den ersten zwei Jahren läuft es eh auf Garantie  hat bei mir ne gute Woche gedauert bis ich mein Bike wieder hatte.

Aber mal sehen was Trek nun machen wird da Sie sich nun der Sache annehmen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. April 2012)

Ich habe 119,- bezahlt.


----------



## ElMojito (12. April 2012)

Hoffentlich schnell... Wenn die bis vor meinem Urlaub nichts getan haben, hol ich mir ne Schwinge... Bevor mir das ding in Semmering oder Leogang verreckt und ich keinen Ersatz hab... Leider ist es so


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. April 2012)

Ist das ein entstehender Riss?








Gestern entdeckt.


----------



## jan84 (12. April 2012)

Auf den Bildern siehts so aus, wobei ich jetzt auch nicht drauf wetten würde...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. April 2012)

Bei mir siehts änlich aus. Was soll's sonst sein?


----------



## hannes24 (12. April 2012)

Mein Scratch "knackte" auch heftig beim einfedern. Anschließend hab ichs zu meinem Händler gebracht und der meinte es wäre alles i.O.
Zuhause knackte es weiterhin..
Daraufhin habe ich mal die HR-Steckachse überprüft -> Die gute 12mm MAxle ist gerissen ...
Nachdem ich die Steckachse eingeschickt hatte dauerte es 4 Wochen bis ich eine neue auf Garantie bekam ..


----------



## othu (13. April 2012)

@Lipper-Zipfel: willkommen im Club!


----------



## Bashorbadger (13. April 2012)

so siehts bei mir momentan auch aus. Der Lack ist an der besonderen Stelle, von oben bis unten gerissen.
Habe schon angefragt, Antwort: "wenns ganz durch ist, bekommst ne neue"  
Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. April 2012)

Daß haben sie gesagt?
Kann ja nicht sein, oder?
Und wenn es dich hinhaut, während die Strebe bricht?
Ist schon etwas fahrlässig, diese Aussage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (13. April 2012)

Bei mir war der Riss nur unwesenlich großer und ich habe nur durch Vorlage des Bildes und ein Foto der Rahmennummer innerhalb von drei Tage eine neue Strebe bekommen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. April 2012)

Ich warte jetzt mal ab, was Trek überhaupt entscheidet, lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern.
Vielleicht erübrigt sich ja das Reklamieren


----------



## Thoge (13. April 2012)

Eine Austauschschwinge die nicht mehr so schnell bricht währe ein Traum, vielen Dank für eure Initiative! Hätte nicht gedacht dass Trek reagiert. @lipper-zipfel:Tut mir leid dass es jetzt auch dich erwischt hat


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. April 2012)

Jo Zipfel, tut mir auch leid!!

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt!


PS: Warum küsst du eigentlich mit freiem Oberkörper ein Lamm???


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. April 2012)

Och, seid ihr alle nett zu mir.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. April 2012)

@schulte
die Frage kann ich dir leider nur persönlich im Allgäu beantworten, soviel nur, es war ein ausgewachsenes Schaf auf 2700m Höhe.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. April 2012)

ok! Abgemacht!


----------



## fuzzball (13. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...und gestern wurde aus der Stadt, wo auch der Rahmen entwickelt wurde, der neue Fussballaballameister erkoren...


abwarten Das nächste Spiel ist immer das schwerste 

nachdem sie den deutschen Fussball international blamiert haben können sie ruhig auch deutscher BL-Meister werden


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. April 2012)

Aja, deswegen aka fuzzball, ich verstehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (13. April 2012)

das hat mein Händler zu mir gesagt, nicht Trek. Hat gemeint da ein Riss noch nicht "richtig sichtbar" ist, wirds mit Austausch auf Garantie schwierig, soll daher so lange noch fahren bis die Strebe durch ist, dann ist das kein Problem mit der Austausch-Strebe.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. April 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> abwarten Das nächste Spiel ist immer das schwerste
> 
> nachdem sie den deutschen Fussball international blamiert haben können sie ruhig auch deutscher BL-Meister werden



Da ist wohl Geld fürs Phrasenschwein fällig 
Aber wer Basel 7:0 schlägt der hat's echt verdient...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. April 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> das hat mein Händler zu mir gesagt, nicht Trek. Hat gemeint da ein Riss noch nicht "richtig sichtbar" ist, wirds mit Austausch auf Garantie schwierig, soll daher so lange noch fahren bis die Strebe durch ist, dann ist das kein Problem mit der Austausch-Strebe.



Dem Händler geht's aber sonst gut, ja?!? Halte ich für etwas fahrlässig. Biete im doch an, dass er den Job übernimmt darauf zu warten, dass die strebe in der Abfahrt bricht


----------



## Bashorbadger (13. April 2012)

ja dasn Spacko, wollte fÃ¼r das Aufschlagen der Dichtscheibe auf ne neue Federgabel 10â¬... musste dann doch das Staubsaugerrohr herhalten


----------



## jan84 (13. April 2012)

Bin auf die "Lösung" auch mal gespannt. Meine Austauschstrebe hats am Dienstag nach 6 Monaten auch erwischt...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marciman (15. April 2012)

Bin auch mal auf die "Lösung" gespannt. Habe gestern bei meinem Händler  ein Remedy und ein EX (zwischen 3-4TSD) mit gebrochenen Streben gesehen.  Mein Händler meinte sarkastisch: Mal schauen wie lange es diesmal  dauert.
Beim letzten EX wurde eine Strebe nachgeliefert. Diese passte nicht  mehr, falsches Modelljahr, Trek hat nur aktuelle Modelle auf Lager. Also  kam ein kompletter Hinterbau. Passte aber auch nicht, dann kamen noch  paar andere nutzlose Ersatzteile und naja irgendwann kam dann endlich  auch ein kompletter Rahmen. Jetzt passte wenigstens farblich alles  wieder zusammen 
Dieser Prozess dauerte über 6! Monate. Der Kunde tobte natürlich. Also  baute der Händler aus Kulanz alles an einen Scott Rahmen um. Der Rahmen  von Trek hängt heute noch beim Händler.
D.h. nicht nur wir werden alleine gelassen! Seither führt der Händler  keine Trek Räder mehr. Meins hatte er für mich aus Nettigkeit noch bestellt, aber das glaube bereut er auch schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (15. April 2012)

so nen Händler suche ich! willst du tauschen? hat von euch schon mal jmd die big  five gemacht? hab das für dieses Jahr mitm scratch geplant.


----------



## Mr.Nox (15. April 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> so nen Händler suche ich! willst du tauschen? hat von euch schon mal jmd die big  five gemacht? hab das für dieses Jahr mitm scratch geplant.



Die Big 5 Challenge werde ich sdieses Jahr auch fahren in meinem einwöchigen Urlaub dort.


----------



## freireita (15. April 2012)

Habe big five schon ein paarmal gemacht. Zuletzt 2009. Ist halt sehr forstweg lastig und eher auf "normal-biker" zugeschnitten als auf Freerider. Aber wenn man die route etwas variiert kann man auch einige trails einbauen z.B. x-line etc. 
Schöne grüße


----------



## Matrox (15. April 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Die Big 5 Challenge werde ich sdieses Jahr auch fahren in meinem einwöchigen Urlaub dort.


wir auch !



freireita schrieb:


> Habe big five schon ein paarmal gemacht. Zuletzt 2009. Ist halt sehr forstweg lastig und eher auf "normal-biker" zugeschnitten als auf Freerider. Aber wenn man die route etwas variiert kann man auch einige trails einbauen z.B. x-line etc.
> Schöne grüße



sind von 11.7. -15.7. am Reiterkogel, big5 steht eig. auch auf dem Programm.
Könntest evtl. mal ein paar konkrete Variations-INfos rausgeben wo man nervige Forstautobahnen umgehen kann etc. !? wär super !
auch gernerelle Infos was in der Region so absolut empfehlenswert für´s Scratch ist 
wobei.. 2009 ist ja schon3 Jahre her.. da hat sich evtl. schon einiges neues ergeben....

Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Trek GAS,
was gibt es denn für Neuigkeiten von Trek im Falle der Kettenstreben?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. April 2012)

Zipfel..., warte doch noch einfach sechs bis acht Wochen..., du bist etwas ungeduldig wie ich finde..., machen schließlich alle großen Hersteller so!


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. April 2012)

Ja, Schulte, du hast ja recht.
Ich dachte halt, die Entscheidung für alle Scratchfahrer eine neue, verstärkte Schwinge herzustellen, kann nicht so schwierig sein.
Oder werden gar alle Rahmen zurückgerufen?
Oder passiert vielleicht gar nix?


----------



## urks (16. April 2012)

Mit gar nix sollten wir uns auf keinen Fall zufrieden geben! Vor allem, wo man nicht vergessen darf, dass dieser Konstruktionsfehler jedem von uns die Gesundheit kosten kann (ich denke hier an das Szenario, wenn die Streben bei 50 km/h voll durchbrechen - frage nicht...).

Vielleich könnt ihr die schöne Liste hier im Forum weiter pflegen - die zeigt recht eindrucksvoll, wie massiv das Problem ist.


----------



## Deep (16. April 2012)

Dank dem Thread hier fahre ich in letzter Zeit auch mit einem etwas unguten Gefühl herum.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. April 2012)

So, hier mal aktualisiert, Grundlage waren die letzten Einträge, bitte selber die Daten vervollständigen.

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Baschorbadger
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

sind dann jetzt 24 defekte Kettenstreben.
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja, Schulte, du hast ja recht.
> Ich dachte halt, die Entscheidung für alle Scratchfahrer eine neue, verstärkte Schwinge herzustellen, kann nicht so schwierig sein.
> Oder werden gar alle Rahmen zurückgerufen?
> Oder passiert vielleicht gar nix?



Also ich arbeite selber in einem Konzern mit etwa 120 000 Mitarbeitern, da sind die Wege manchmal etwas länger..., demnach kann sowas dauern. Geht ja "nur" um den Endverbraucher und nicht um die Aktionäre 

Nur mal so als Beispiel wie es positiv verlaufen kann:
Ich hatte mal ein Red Bull NPL von Rose. An der Sitzstrebe ist mir der Rahmen gebrochen. Ich hab dann das Dingen eingeschickt und binnen einer Woche das aktuelle Modell erhalten. Nur mal so als kleiner Denkanstoß...


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. April 2012)

Aber es gibt ja kein aktuelles Modell mehr, ausser dem Slash?!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. April 2012)

ja..., eben drum 

PS: Der Denkanstoß galt nicht dir und ich wollte eeigentlich nur damit ausdrücken, wie man kulant und verantwortungsbewusst handeln könnte.
Wenn hier bei 20 Scratchern die Streben brechen, dann sind das ja nicht alle..., die Dunkelziffer möchte ich mal wissen. Ausserdem ist das Problem den Zeitungen bekannt gewesen (zumindest einer soweit ich weiss)


----------



## urks (16. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> sind dann jetzt 24 defekte Kettenstreben.
> __________________



Und da reden wir nur von den Kunden, die den Weg hier ins Forum gefunden haben. Die Dunkelziffer liegt vermutlich doppelt oder dreifach so hoch - den Leuten von Trek wird das sicher bewußt sein. Wenn sich das Scratch wirklich so schlecht verkauft hat, wie immer geschrieben wurde, stell ich mal in den Raum, dass bei jedem dritten oder vierten Rahmen die Strebe gebrochen ist!?!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. April 2012)

Ich hab ja jetzt nen neuen Rahmen und in diesem Zusammenhang mit anderen Herstellern telefoniert. Auf die Frage welchen Rahmen ich vorher hatte und ich dann erwähnte welcher es war kam bei zwei von dreien: Ach, Kettenstrebe durch oder warum trennst du dich?!?!


----------



## Marciman (16. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> So, hier mal aktualisiert, Grundlage waren die letzten Einträge, bitte selber die Daten vervollständigen.
> 
> Name: Blackdog1981
> - Baujahr: 2010
> ...



Name: Marciman
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: k.A., noch nicht soviele, war ständig bei Trek im Service
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Freeride, Trails 
- Notiz: Riss evtl. auch noch im Tretlagerbereich
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein, noch nicht gefahren ;-)

hast einen vergessen


----------



## Tobsucht. (16. April 2012)

Ich hoffe ja Trek findet eine Lösung für *alle*, also auch für die Fahrer bei denen bisher die Strebe noch nicht gerissen ist.

Wenn ich momentan unterwegs bin schaue ich nach jeder Abfahrt erstmal nach der Strebe und und habe auch während der Abfahrt ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl. 

Das beeiträchtigt den Fahrspaß natürlich und darf bei einem solchen Bike eigtl. nicht sein.


Es bleibt spannend


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. April 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Baschorbadger
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Marciman
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: k.A., noch nicht soviele, war ständig bei Trek im Service
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Freeride, Trails
- Notiz: Riss evtl. auch noch im Tretlagerbereich
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein, noch nicht gefahren ;-)

Dann 25 Stück plus Dunkelziffer.


----------



## fuzzball (16. April 2012)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Wenn ich momentan unterwegs bin schaue ich nach jeder Abfahrt erstmal nach der Strebe und und habe auch während der Abfahrt ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl.
> 
> Das beeiträchtigt den Fahrspaß natürlich und darf bei einem solchen Bike eigtl. nicht sein.



da hilft nur die Kettenstrebe so abkleben, dass man nicht mehr sieht, ob ein Riss ist oder nicht.

Hatte gestern nach einem Jahr das Lenkerband von der Kettenstrebe entfernt, kein Riss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (16. April 2012)

BJ 2010, DHX4, KM ~1000 fast nur im Bikepark, 80% Freeride,  max 10 % auf DH-Strecken


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. April 2012)

Der Fuzzball wiegt ja auch nur 50 Kg oder so!
@Bashorbadger: selber eintragen, bitteschön.


----------



## jan84 (16. April 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm / Jahr)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen (Enduro/DH-Marathons)
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja (04/2012)

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Baschorbadger
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. April 2012)

Um nochmal auf die Verkaufszahlen zurück zu kommen. Mein Händler, gleichzeitig auch guter Freund meiner Eltern, kam nur noch sehr schwer und mit Glück an ein Modell für mich vom 2010 Modell. Er meinte, dass laut Trek alle Räder für Europa aus dem Lager bei Trek waren und bei den Händlern im Laden o.Ä standen. Hab damals nur eins bekommen, weil es von einem Händler aus dem Ausland ungefahren wieder zurück kam. Wie das mit dem 2011 Modell aussieht kann ich leider nicht berichten.  Was ich damit sagen will, das Trek die Dinger im ersten Jahr angeblich komplett verkauft hat.
LG


----------



## woodmonkey (16. April 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm / Jahr)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen (Enduro/DH-Marathons)
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja (04/2012)

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: damals bei Rissanzeichen ca. 4000-5000km (hochgerechnet kein Tacho)
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: Touren, Bikepark
- Notiz: Austausch ohne Probleme
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Baschorbadger
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:


----------



## Bashorbadger (16. April 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm / Jahr)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen (Enduro/DH-Marathons)
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja (04/2012)

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: damals bei Rissanzeichen ca. 4000-5000km (hochgerechnet kein Tacho)
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: Touren, Bikepark
- Notiz: Austausch ohne Probleme
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Bashorbadger
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ca. 1000 ausschließlich Bikepark
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 
- Verwendung: 80% Freeride Strecken, max 10% DH, 
- Notiz: noch keine neue geordert, ca 85kg fahrbereit
- Riss: ja aber nicht gebrochen
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (16. April 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm / Jahr)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen (Enduro/DH-Marathons)
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja (04/2012)

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: damals bei Rissanzeichen ca. 4000-5000km (hochgerechnet kein Tacho)
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: Touren, Bikepark
- Notiz: Austausch ohne Probleme
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Bashorbadger
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ca. 1000 ausschließlich Bikepark
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 
- Verwendung: 80% Freeride Strecken, max 10% DH, 
- Notiz: noch keine neue geordert, ca 85kg fahrbereit
- Riss: ja aber nicht gebrochen
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Marciman
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: k.A., noch nicht soviele, war ständig bei Trek im Service
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Freeride, Trails
- Notiz: 110kg, Riss evtl. auch noch im Tretlagerbereich
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein, noch nicht gefahren ;-)


----------



## GeorgOctane (16. April 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm / Jahr)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen (Enduro/DH-Marathons)
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja (04/2012)

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX4
- Verwendung: Freeride-Touren, kein Park
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ca. 85kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: bis jetzt nicht

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: damals bei Rissanzeichen ca. 4000-5000km (hochgerechnet kein Tacho)
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: Touren, Bikepark
- Notiz: Austausch ohne Probleme
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Bashorbadger
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ca. 1000 ausschließlich Bikepark
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 
- Verwendung: 80% Freeride Strecken, max 10% DH, 
- Notiz: noch keine neue geordert, ca 85kg fahrbereit
- Riss: ja aber nicht gebrochen
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Marciman
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: k.A., noch nicht soviele, war ständig bei Trek im Service
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Freeride, Trails
- Notiz: 110kg, Riss evtl. auch noch im Tretlagerbereich
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein, noch nicht gefahren ;-)


----------



## Reini65 (16. April 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm / Jahr)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen (Enduro/DH-Marathons)
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja (04/2012)

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX4
- Verwendung: Freeride-Touren, kein Park
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ca. 85kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: bis jetzt nicht

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: damals bei Rissanzeichen ca. 4000-5000km (hochgerechnet kein Tacho)
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: Touren, Bikepark
- Notiz: Austausch ohne Probleme
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Bashorbadger
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ca. 1000 ausschließlich Bikepark
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: 80% Freeride Strecken, max 10% DH,
- Notiz: noch keine neue geordert, ca 85kg fahrbereit
- Riss: ja aber nicht gebrochen
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Marciman
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: k.A., noch nicht soviele, war ständig bei Trek im Service
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Freeride, Trails
- Notiz: 110kg, Riss evtl. auch noch im Tretlagerbereich
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein, noch nicht gefahren ;-)

Name: Reini65
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: FOX DHX 4.0
- Verwendung: Endurotouren,Bikepark
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:Nein,ist bestellt


----------



## bike1 (16. April 2012)

Das ist ja unglaublich wenn man das hier so ließt. Dieses Bike ist wohl eine tickende Zeitbombe. Diese Strebe bricht anscheinend früher oder später bei fast jedem. Hab schon echt keine Lust mehr mit meinem Scratch zu fahren. Der Spaß bleibt inzwischen auf der Strecke wenn diese Strebe ständig im Hinterkopf ist. Und dafür haben wir alle so viel Geld bezahlt! 

Ich hoffe die von Trek lassen sich ganz schnell was sinvolles einfallen und setzten es dann noch schneller um. Der Sommer steht vor der Tür und wir hocken auf unsicheren Bikes.


----------



## ElMojito (17. April 2012)

Nen bisschen Schiss hab ich auch, aber ich fahre, springe und droppe jetzt trotzdem alles was ich will... 
Ich schau mir einfach regelmäßig die Strebe an... Hoffe, dass sie nicht unerwartet komplett durchbricht... Aber man scheint ja vorher den Riss zu erkennen... Hört sich leichtsinnig an, aber was soll ich machen? Für n 2. Freerider seh ich nicht ein Geld auszugeben und vom Scratch trennen fällt mir schwer... Naja ich hoffe Trek macht Stabilere Streben und dann soll's laufen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. April 2012)

So, also der Redakteur vom Bike-Magazin hat die selbe Stellungnahme wie wir erhalten.
Ist scheinbar noch nicht mehr bekannt.


----------



## jan84 (17. April 2012)

bike1 schrieb:


> Das ist ja unglaublich wenn man das hier so ließt. Dieses Bike ist wohl eine tickende Zeitbombe. Diese Strebe bricht anscheinend früher oder später bei fast jedem. Hab schon echt keine Lust mehr mit meinem Scratch zu fahren. Der Spaß bleibt inzwischen auf der Strecke wenn diese Strebe ständig im Hinterkopf ist. Und dafür haben wir alle so viel Geld bezahlt!
> 
> Ich hoffe die von Trek lassen sich ganz schnell was sinvolles einfallen und setzten es dann noch schneller um. Der Sommer steht vor der Tür und wir hocken auf unsicheren Bikes.



Mit "tickender Zeitbombe" übertreibst Du (meiner Meinung nach). Wenn man die Stelle regelmäßig gründlich checkt (ich habs alls 2-3 Wochen gemacht und fahre echt viel) dann siehst du wenn es anfängt zu reißen. Ich bin mit dem ersten Riss nach Entdeckung noch ein paar Touren gefahren und zweimal im Park gewesen. Da würde ich generell nicht zu raten wenn man keine Ahnung vom verhalten von reißenden Bauteilen hat, aber mit einem spontanen Abriss ohne riesige Drops/ mäßig hohe Flatdrops würde ich bei einer *nicht angerissenen* Strebe nicht rechnen. 

Anhand der jetzigen Informationslage würde ich aber davon ausgehen, dass das Problem bei jeder Scratch strebe besteht. Ob/wann diese bricht ist halt von den auflaufenden Belastungen (Betriebsstunden und Fahrergewicht, Einsatzzweck, Fahrstil) abhängig. Das Trek hier zu einer zufriedenstellenden Lösung kommen muss steht außer Frage, das Rad verteufeln oder ungerissen in der Ecke stehen lassen muss aber keiner. 
Spätestens zu den Rennen im Sommer oder zu Biketrips >3-4 Tage fahre ich aber auch nurnoch mit Ersatzstrebe im Gepäck oder ner Strebe am Rad die jünger als 3 Monate ist. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## urks (17. April 2012)

Der Redaktion vom Mountainbike Rider hat Trek noch nicht geantwortet, aber er wird noch mal nachbohren. Vom Freeride und Mountainbike Magazin hab ich keine Antwort bekommen und sie deshalb noch einmal angeschrieben...

Ich denke, es ist einfach wichtig, dass wir weiterhin Druck machen, damit die Sache nicht im Sand verläuft.

"Tickende Zeitbombe" oder nicht: diese Frage wird hoffentlich nicht durch den ersten Verletzten Fahrer beantwortet!!


----------



## Bashorbadger (17. April 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage, ist eigentl. bei jemanden die Strebe richtig durchgebrochen, also beim Aufprall nach nem Sprung zb.?


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. April 2012)

Ja, Pred 0509, schau mal in dessen Album.
Und auf irgend einem Video war es auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (17. April 2012)

Ist halt ohne Vorgeschichte auch nicht aussagekräftig (hinsichtlich der Gefahr des plötzlichen Abreißens), also ohne zu wissen ob da ggf. vorher schon was angerissen war oder nicht.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. April 2012)

Natürlich, aber die Frage wurde beantwortet, die Strebe ist nach einem Sprung aus 0,75m Höhe glatt durchgebrochen, beidseitig.
Vermutlich war natürlich schon vorher der Riss vorhanden.
Genauso im Video, der Fahrer springt, hält nach der Landung an, die Schwinge war komplett durchgebrochen.

Mit diesem Wissen muss natürlich im Moment jeder Fahrer seine Streben kontrollieren, damit das nicht bei einem Sprung passiert.
Nicht auszudenken, wenn das mal bei einem Sprung aus 3-5 Metern Höhe passiert, da kann es einen ganz schön zerlegen........

Reklamiert ihr eure Streben jetzt eigentlich noch, oder wartet ihr eine Nachricht von Trek hier im Forum ab?


----------



## Bashorbadger (17. April 2012)

Dankeschön. Wollte am WE in Park, naja mal schauen ob die Strebe hält.


----------



## othu (17. April 2012)

hier das Video:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17316

Dem Vorbesitzer von meinem Rahmen ist die Strebe wohl auch beidseitig ohne (bewusste) Vorankündigung gerissen, bzw. gebrochen.


----------



## urks (17. April 2012)

an eurer Stelle würde ich die Streben unbedingt reklamieren. Je mehr Reklamationen ihnen ins Haus flattern, desto weniger können sie das Problem herunterspielen...


----------



## timtrail (17. April 2012)

Wie schaut das rechtlich aus, wenn es mich legt weil die Strebe gebrochen ist? Verdienstausfall usw.? Hat hier wer Erfahrungen?


----------



## jan84 (17. April 2012)

Da Du jetzt von dem Problem weisst wahrscheinlich eher schlecht . Ansonsten wirst Du Dir anhand der Reaktion von Trek - wann Diese auch immer kommt - wahrscheinlich denken können wie hoch diese die Chancen auf Regressansprüche einschätzen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. April 2012)

Vermutlich @Nill der macht doch sowas beruflich, deswegen war sein Bike auch immer wieder so schnell repariert.


----------



## Pred0509 (17. April 2012)

Also ich konnte zuvor keinen Riss entdecken... Aber das will nicht heißen das da keiner war.

Ich frage mich ob Trek_Gas hier mitliest oder ob er sich bis zur Stellungsnahme seitens seines Arbeitgebers hier fernhält?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (17. April 2012)

:d


----------



## jan84 (17. April 2012)

Denke es wird reingeguckt. Kanns aber verstehen wenn nicht auf alles geantwortet wird. Das ist bei Liteville "damals" ja ziemlich ausgeartet *g*.


----------



## McFlury (17. April 2012)

Pred0509 schrieb:


> ...Ich frage mich ob Trek_Gas hier mitliest ...



Ist wohl zu vermuten:

"Letzte Aktivität: Heute 13:09"


----------



## urks (17. April 2012)

hier wird ja mit allen Mitteln gearbeitet.

Ist ja o.k., wenn seitens Trek mitgelesen wird - immerhin läuft hier doch alles recht sachlich und ohne Untergriffe ab...


----------



## timtrail (17. April 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Da Du jetzt von dem Problem weisst wahrscheinlich eher schlecht . ...


Aha d.h. da ich jetz von dem Problem weiss, soll ich das Rad stehen lassen?


----------



## Matrox (17. April 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> ... wenn man keine Ahnung vom verhalten von reißenden Bauteilen hat...
> n



In wie fern Kann man davon Ahnung haben ? Vermute mal ein Betriebsfestigkeitsdiagramm wird niemandem davon vorliegen und ein Lastkollektiv über die aufgetretenen Belastungen zeichnet auch niemand über die Bike-Lebensdauer auf... also von daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trek_GAS (17. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
zunächst mal Danke für eure Geduld. Selbstverständlich verfolgen wir übrigens die Postings hier im Forum. Wir haben die Angelegenheit in der Zwischenzeit an die zuständigen Abteilungen im Trek Headquarter weitergeleitet und erwarten demnächst eine Antwort. Wir bitten aber um euer Verständnis, dass wir nicht von heute auf morgen eine Lösung anbieten können. Sobald wir Neuigkeiten haben, melden wir uns wieder!


----------



## jan84 (17. April 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> [...] und ein Lastkollektiv über die aufgetretenen Belastungen zeichnet auch niemand über die Bike-Lebensdauer auf... also von daher


Lustigerweise fange ich im Rahmen meiner Promotion damit im Sommer an und hoffe, dass das Scratch dann nen Jahr ohne Probleme - bis auf die KS - durchhält. 
Wobei man dadurch immer noch keine Wöhlerkurven hat... 

Nein, aber wenn Dir die Begriffe schonmal was sagen und Du evtl. schonmal beruflich/im Studium etwas genauer damit zutun hattest weisst Du ja schonmal in Etwa wir sich so ein Riss verhält wenn Dir ein Bauteil nicht spontan abreißt. Dann hast Du die Macht  den Riss zu beobachten, deine Fantasie (/dein Ingenieursgespür) zur möglichen Auslegung/Sicherheit spielen zu lassen und ggf. mit den Konsequenzen zu leben wenn es schief geht . 



> Aha d.h. da ich jetz von dem Problem weiss, soll ich das Rad stehen lassen?


Das ist Deine Entscheidung. Du weisst es kann Verkehrstote geben => Du fährst vermutlich trotzdem Auto/überquerst die Straße. Du weisst ein Flugzeug kann abstürzen => Du fliegst evtl. trotzdem. In einer Schießerei isses eher gefährlich => Du schlenderst wahrscheinlich nicht entspannt dadurch. 
Du weisst von dem Problem der reißenden Kettenstreben, Du musst entscheiden ob Du fährst. Wenn *ich persöhnlich (!!!)* es in Betracht ziehen würde, dass mir durch brechende Kettenstreben mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas ernsthaftes passieren könnte würde ich das Rad stehen lassen. *Falls es so rüberkommt, dass ist keine Aufforderung mit gerissenen Streben zu fahren!*

Außer Frage steht es natürlich, dass Trek sich - besser früh als spät - zu der Problematik äußert. Die dürften noch die wenigsten Unbekannten haben um die Problematik zu beurteilen...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. April 2012)

> Hallo zusammen,
> zunächst mal Danke für eure Geduld. Selbstverständlich verfolgen wir übrigens die Postings hier im Forum. Wir haben die Angelegenheit in der Zwischenzeit an die zuständigen Abteilungen im Trek Headquarter weitergeleitet und erwarten demnächst eine Antwort. Wir bitten aber um euer Verständnis, dass wir nicht von heute auf morgen eine Lösung anbieten können. Sobald wir Neuigkeiten haben, melden wir uns wieder!


Aha, aber die Probleme sind doch schon etwas länger bekannt!

Egal, Hauptsache es tut sich was, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## bike1 (17. April 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mit "tickender Zeitbombe" übertreibst Du (meiner Meinung nach). Wenn man die Stelle regelmäßig gründlich checkt (ich habs alls 2-3 Wochen gemacht und fahre echt viel) dann siehst du wenn es anfängt zu reißen. Ich bin mit dem ersten Riss nach Entdeckung noch ein paar Touren gefahren und zweimal im Park gewesen. Da würde ich generell nicht zu raten wenn man keine Ahnung vom verhalten von reißenden Bauteilen hat, aber mit einem spontanen Abriss ohne riesige Drops/ mäßig hohe Flatdrops würde ich bei einer *nicht angerissenen* Strebe nicht rechnen.
> 
> Anhand der jetzigen Informationslage würde ich aber davon ausgehen, dass das Problem bei jeder Scratch strebe besteht. Ob/wann diese bricht ist halt von den auflaufenden Belastungen (Betriebsstunden und Fahrergewicht, Einsatzzweck, Fahrstil) abhängig. Das Trek hier zu einer zufriedenstellenden Lösung kommen muss steht außer Frage, das Rad verteufeln oder ungerissen in der Ecke stehen lassen muss aber keiner.
> Spätestens zu den Rennen im Sommer oder zu Biketrips >3-4 Tage fahre ich aber auch nurnoch mit Ersatzstrebe im Gepäck oder ner Strebe am Rad die jünger als 3 Monate ist.
> ...



Ok, vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Mit Zeitbombe meinte ich natürlich nicht das ganze Bike. Nur die Strebe. Aber wie heißt es so schön vom schwachen Glied in der Kette...

Ich will das Scratch auch nicht verteufeln. Ich halte es immer noch für ein sehr gelungenes Bike. Sonst hätte ich es mir nicht gekauft. Es macht auch wirklich richtig Spaß. Nur seit auch ich von diesem Problem weiß, fahre ich schon wesentlich vorsichtiger/langsamer und nehme auf dem Trail lieber die "sanfte" Linie als wo voll drüber zu brettern. Und dies reduziert schon den Spaßfaktor. Gerade an steilen oder ausgesetzten Stellen möchte ich mir keine reißende Strebe vorstellen. Ich bin kein Ingenieur. Ich kenne mich nicht mit dem Verhalten reißender Teile aus. Wie sicher die wenigsten hier. Ich habe auch keine Ersatzstrebe im Keller liegen. Ich sehe auch nicht wirklich ein mir jetzt Ersatzstreben auf eigene Kosten zu besorgen -und auch mit in den Urlaub zu schleppen. Kann sein das ich jetzt etwas zu vorsichtig bin - aber das Scratch nehme ich nicht mit in den Urlaub solange Trek das Problem nicht behoben hat. 

Hoffe denen fällt bald was sinvolles ein.


----------



## urks (18. April 2012)

Hab inzwischen jetzt auch mal eine Antwort aus der Freeride Redaktion bekommen:

_Servus,
Ich hab deine Mail an Trek weitergeleitet. Die wollen Stellung nehmen.
Ich bin auch mal gespannt, woran das wohl liegen mag.
Gruß
L_


----------



## Nill (18. April 2012)

Trek_GAS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zunächst mal Danke für eure Geduld. Selbstverständlich verfolgen wir übrigens die Postings hier im Forum. Wir haben die Angelegenheit in der Zwischenzeit an die zuständigen Abteilungen im Trek Headquarter weitergeleitet und erwarten demnächst eine Antwort. Wir bitten aber um euer Verständnis, dass wir nicht von heute auf morgen eine Lösung anbieten können. Sobald wir Neuigkeiten haben, melden wir uns wieder!



 ....ich fahr einfach zu viel....da komm ich kaumnoch zum lesen..

Hier ein Bild vom gestrigen N8Ride. Kleines Rätsel : Welches ist das Scratch ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. April 2012)

Ganz klar, das mit dem Riss in der Strebe, da blitzt die Sonne etwas durch


----------



## noco (18. April 2012)

...das mit dem niedrigsten Tretlager?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. April 2012)

das muss der Fotograf sein..., weil der hat seins grad beim Händler und wartet nur noch auf die Antwort von Trek wie es nun weitergeht.


----------



## urks (18. April 2012)

Hier jetzt endlich auch eine Antwort von der MountainBIKE Redaktion - wenns nicht so traurig wäre, wärs zum Todlachen   

_Hallo,
zunächst vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Wir haben Trek mit dem Sachverhalt konfrontiert. Dabei wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass das Thema dort bislang nicht bekannt war. Trek hat uns aber zugesichert an einer Lösung zu arbeiten und uns das Ergebnis in den nächsten Wochen mitzuteilen.
Viele Grüße
Felix Krakow
Redaktion MountainBIKE_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (18. April 2012)

Ja man, die ganzen Kettenstreben wurden ja auch nur zu dekorativen Zwecken geordert.
Habe auch wieder eine geordert, wurde nochmals Platz zum Aufhängen frei bei mir im Keller.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. April 2012)

urks schrieb:


> Dabei wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass das Thema dort bislang nicht bekannt war[/I]





Das ist so dermaßen unverschämt! Wenn die nen Hintern in der Hose hätten, dann würden sie mal sagen was Sache ist. Solch eine Aussage wundert mich nicht wirklich!

Vielleicht haben die ja auch wirklich gedacht, dass alle Scratch Besitzer die Streben so schön finden und die als Zeitungsständer nutzen und deshalb einmal im jahr eine kaufen...


----------



## othu (18. April 2012)

Nachdem ich sogar zwei ständig brechende Enduros habe (Scratch und ReignX), brauche ich langsam mal was stabiles 
Ob ich doch mal ein Nicolai (ION18) probiere? Wenn ich drauf sitze muss ich es ja nicht mehr anschauen...


----------



## gurkenkaiser (18. April 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich denke ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben -
bislang hält meine Strebe zwar, allerdings ist mein 2010er auch relativ wenig gefahren worden (dank Spiralfraktur in der linken Hand vom letzten WE in Winterberg wird das wohl auch erstmal so bleiben).

Trotzdem: 
da ich mit 90kg Trockengewicht wahrscheinlich zur Risikogruppe #1 gehöre
und mittlerweile mit signifikanten Abschlägen beim Wiederverkauf rechne (insbesondere wg. der konservativen Erstkäufer-policy bei Garantiefällen),
wäre ich so langsam auch an einer nachhaltigen (!) Lösung seitens Trek interessiert.

Bislang haben sich die Kollegen ja nicht wirklich mit Ruhm bekleckert -
wenn sich da nicht kurzfristig was tut, werde ich den Hobel verkaufen und die Story als Lehrgeld verbuchen.

Ein upgrade stünde eh bald an, und im Zweifel erleichtert mir das die Entscheidung deutlich.
Das Scratch ist mein erstes Trek und ich find's nach wie vor grossartig zu fahren, aber andere Hersteller wissen auch wie man Fahrräder baut - 
bisweilen anscheinend sogar besser.

Ich weiss nicht wie's Euch geht, aber ein Hauptgrund Produkte von einem Großserienhersteller zu kaufen 
war für mich immer der Glaube an smart ausbaldowerte Testverfahren, intensive Testreihen und allgemein weniger Gefrickel, bevor etwas auf den Markt geworfen wird.
Und wenn's dann doch in die Hose geht, entsprechend zügige und souveräne Korrekturen - 
gerade bei einem Hersteller aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Produkthaftung.

Viele Grüße,
der Gurkenkaiser


----------



## bike1 (18. April 2012)

War doch ein gutes Nebengeschäft für Trek mit den Streben. Keine Ahnung wie viele Scratch verkauft wurden - aber wenn bei jedem zweiten irgendwann das Ding bricht, und irgendwann wie hier zu lesen auch die Ersatzstreben... Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Das mit dem Verkauf ist ja auch so ne Sache. Wie soll man das Ding jetzt noch zu einem halbwegs vernünftigen Preis los werden - wenn sich das Drama hier langsam rumgesprochen haben dürfte? Wenn ich das damals vorher gelesen hätte - hätte ich das Teil nichtmal geschenkt genommen. Das war auch mein erstes Trek. Aber mein Vertrauen in diese Marke ist hin.


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. April 2012)

Hallo Gurkenkaiser,
(geiler Nickname) wer soll den bitteschön das Scratch noch kaufen wollen, nachdem wir alle Bikebravos informiert haben, wird eventuell dort auch ein Bericht über die Streben veröffentlicht werden.
Richtigerweise sollten wir alle die Bikes an Trek zurückgeben, oder Trek muss besser gesagt alle Bikes zurückrufen, wenn in der nächsten Zeit keine Lösung seitens Trek angeboten wird.
Ansonsten gibt es deinem Beitrag nichts hinzuzufügen, bin auch deiner Meinung.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. April 2012)

der Jan kauft die alle, der weiss nämlich wann und wie die brechen...


----------



## Bashorbadger (18. April 2012)

Naja wenns ein Gurkenbike wäre.. (sorry Kaiser), aber ist ja schon ein Edel-(Gurken)-Hobel. Gurkenwitze sind spitze und der Nickname erst. 

Mal abwarten was sich noch tut, war vorerst das letzte Trek meinerseits. Scheis Leichtbau wahn. Die sollen mal ordentl. Rahmen basteln und keine Cola-Dosen.


----------



## jan84 (18. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> der Jan kauft die alle, der weiss nämlich wann und wie die brechen...



Das habe ich nicht behauptet, aber ich sehs für mich halt unkritisch im Sinne, dass es für mich zu gefährlichen Stürzen dadurch kommt. Die Chance *schätze ich bei mir* einfach ausreichend gering ein um mir da keine Sorgen zu machen. 
Die Situation nurnoch mit Ersatzstrebe in den Urlaub zu fahren ist halt total beschissen und nicht tragbar. Wenn die Preise total in den Keller gehen würd ich mir uUst aber wirklich noch nen zweites hinstellen . Handlungsbedarf seitens Trek besteht definitiv, nur muss man aus der Kuh (aus der Mücke isses deutlich rausgewachsen ) keinen Elefanten machen .



> [...]Und wenn's dann doch in die Hose geht, entsprechend zügige und souveräne Korrekturen -
> gerade bei einem Hersteller aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Produkthaftung.


Das zumindest hat bei mir beide mal schnell und problemlos funktioniert. (jeweils ne Woche bis ich die neue strebe hatte). 



Bashorbadger schrieb:


> [....] Scheis Leichtbau wahn. Die sollen mal ordentl. Rahmen basteln und keine Cola-Dosen.


Ich bin um das Gewicht vom Scratch ganz froh, war bei mir auch mit der Hauptgrund das Scratch zu fahren und keine Fanes (Fanes war damals auch noch nicht direkt verfügbar). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (18. April 2012)

urks schrieb:


> Der Redaktion vom Mountainbike Rider hat Trek noch nicht geantwortet, aber er wird noch mal nachbohren. Vom Freeride und Mountainbike Magazin hab ich keine Antwort bekommen und sie deshalb noch einmal angeschrieben...
> 
> Ich denke, es ist einfach wichtig, dass wir weiterhin Druck machen, damit die Sache nicht im Sand verläuft.
> 
> "Tickende Zeitbombe" oder nicht: diese Frage wird hoffentlich nicht durch den ersten Verletzten Fahrer beantwortet!!





gurkenkaiser schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich denke ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben -
> bislang hält meine Strebe zwar, allerdings ist mein 2010er auch relativ wenig gefahren worden (dank Spiralfraktur in der linken Hand vom letzten WE in Winterberg wird das wohl auch erstmal so bleiben).
> ...



Warst du mit dem Weißen Scratch mit Goldenem Lenker?


----------



## ElMojito (18. April 2012)

gurkenkaiser schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich denke ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben -
> bislang hält meine Strebe zwar, allerdings ist mein 2010er auch relativ wenig gefahren worden (dank Spiralfraktur in der linken Hand vom letzten WE in Winterberg wird das wohl auch erstmal so bleiben).
> ...



Warst du der mit dem Weißen Scratch mit Goldenem Lenker in Winterberg?


----------



## gurkenkaiser (18. April 2012)

Hoi,

> Das zumindest hat bei mir beide mal schnell und problemlos funktioniert. (jeweils ne Woche bis ich die neue strebe hatte).
"nachhaltig" war das Schlüsselwort 
Hatten wir doch schon - schön, dass die Jungs noch so schnell Ersatz liefern können...bis das Lager leer ist.

> Warst du mit dem Weißen Scratch mit Goldenem Lenker?
Mist, erwischt...yup, wollte erst noch weiterfahren aber hatte urplötzlich keine Kraft mehr in der Hand 
Und das blödeste an der Aktion: wie immer passiert der grösste Mist an einer völlig unspektakulären Stelle. Wenn's wenigstens das fette road gap gewesen wäre, aber nein...
Sorry, ich hab' in dem Moment meine Umwelt nicht wirklich wahrgenommen - welcher warst Du denn?


----------



## ElMojito (18. April 2012)

Ne ich hab dein Bike nur vor der Hütte am Übungsparcours gesehn... Ich stand da ne Weile und hab eigentlich auf dich gewartet muss ich zugeben... Wollte n bissl smalltalk übers Scratch und dem Strebenproblem mit dir halten... Hab aber keinen Besitzer des Bikes ausfindig machen können  stand da mit meiner Freundin... Sie hat n rotes Big Hit und ich n Scratch air in RAW Blau...


----------



## bike1 (18. April 2012)

Sehe ich auch so. Man kann es kaum als gute Leistung von Trek bezeichnen ständig mangelhafte Streben durch die nächste Schrottstrebe zu tauschen. Egal wie schnell die damit sind. Das die von alleine noch nicht darauf gekommen sind da mal richtig was zu unternehmen...

Und nur nebenbei:
Wie ich hier schon öfter gesehen habe, schaffen die es wohl auch nicht immer die Strebe wenigstens in der passenden Rahmenfarbe zu liefern. Ok, ist zwar nur Optik - aber für ein Bike dieser Preisklasse würde ich schon erwarten das alles auch optisch passt -und nicht notdürftig zusammengezimmert ausschaut. 

Angefangen von schlechter Erstmontage, Schrott gegen Schrott tauschen -und das noch in der falschen Farbe.

Wo kann man dann Trek bisher eine gute Leistung bescheinigen?


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. April 2012)

Bei der Performance in meinen Augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (18. April 2012)

Fu... Seh grad, dassich doppelt gepostet habe... Wollte eigentlich nur das Zitat von urks aus meinem Beitrag entfernen...


----------



## Bashorbadger (18. April 2012)

spitze! ein Performance bike das erstens Stümperhaft vormontiert und zweitens mit nem konstruktionsfehler behaftet ist. also das das scratch im park ne wucht ist, bezweifelt ja keiner aber sowas regt auf bzw nervt einfach nur und ist völlig unnötig.


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

So, muss hier nochmal auf den Putz hauen.
Am 15.03.2012 habe ich die erste Mail mit der IBC Liste an Trek gesendet.
Diese Woche, also vier Wochen später wird das Headquarter in den USA erst benachrichtigt?!
Da Frage ich mich doch, warum?
Wollte man hier das Problem aussitzen?
Die Bikes werden doch in den USA produziert, was sollte hier in Deutschland eigentlich zur Verbesserung gemacht werden?
Erst durch den Druck, den wir aufgebaut haben(Bikemagazine) ist überhaupt eine Reaktion erfolgt.
Ich fühle mich hier als Kunde schon sehr verarscht und alleine gelassen und ich möchte, daß hier endlich mal was vorwärts geht!
Wie lange sollen wir den noch warten, die Saison ist losgegangen und die Streben brechen munter weiter, ich habe mir ein Bike zum fahren gekauft und nicht um ständig die Strebe zu tauschen, oder zu warten, bis eine Neue eingetroffen ist.

Ich warte diese Woche noch ab, dann werde ich nächste Woche wieder  mit dem Bike Magazin in Kontakt treten und berichten, daß Trek noch nicht in die Gänge gekommen ist und die Besitzer noch in der Luft hängen lässt.
So schauts aus, man hab ich gerade einen dicken Hals!


----------



## Bashorbadger (19. April 2012)

die haben halt othus Nachbesserung gesehen und wollen es nicht zugeben, dass jemand aus nem Forum die Arbeit besser machen kann, als sie "die besten bikes der Welt"-gurus . ich bin am We im park evtl. muss ich mir dann am Montag eine neue strebe bestellen. sowas nervt einfach nur! als Auto Hersteller bzw kleines unternehmen könnte man sich sowas gar net leisten! all zu lang schau ich mir das nimmer an! dann schick ich denen das bike und will was gescheites!! und das dann ab zu othus Spezies 

ich schau mir grad production technologies an... da wird erzählt wie mans richtig macht


----------



## jan84 (19. April 2012)

Wobei sich die othu/zonenschein-Lösung auch noch bewähren muss. 



> Wo kann man dann Trek bisher eine gute Leistung bescheinigen?


Bei der Performance vom Bike (vA auch bergauf für das was bergab geht), das Gewicht des Rahmens (für den freigegebenen Einsatzzweck, haltende Kettenstreben sind wahrscheinlich auch nicht schwerer...).

Die Kommunikation ohne öffentlichen Druck ist halt desaströs, genau wie die Erstmontage...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. April 2012)

Tja Zipfel, kann das absolut verstehen, dass dich das nervt! Ich hätte es nicht erwartet um ehrlich zu sein, dass Trek sich da so verhält. Ätzend finde ich die Art und Weise..., aber wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Mich würd mal interessieren wie es hinter den Kulissen aussieht! Was da so gesagt wird..., warum das Scratch nach zwei Jahren aus dem Programm genommen wurde...

Ich plädiere dafür, dass die den Rahmen zurücknehmen und gegen das Slash/Remedy tauschen. Zumindest kann ich DEN Rahmen dann noch gegen Geld verkaufen. Alles andere ist für mich Geld verbrennen, denn wer nimmt eine Fehlkonstruktion? Ich frag mich jetzt schon wie ich den Text formuliere, den ich in der Verkaufsanzeige schreibe..., etwa so: Lager sind ausgeschlagen und weisen nach wenigen Kilometern eine schlechte Funktion auf, bitte alle möglichen beweglichen Teile nachfetten, denn seitens Trek wird dies bei der Erstmontage nicht vorgenommen, Kettenstreben extra neu eingesetzt damit diesen Sommer damit gefahren werden kann (ohne Gewähr), Steuersatz defekt bitte wechseln, Schweissnaht im Tretlagerbereich sieht nur bei diesem Rahmen so aus...

Ne! Mein erstes und letztes Trek!


----------



## Bashorbadger (19. April 2012)

das würde ich sofort unterschreiben, schulte!


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

> Ne! Mein erstes und letztes Trek!


Dito! Mein erstes Trek und vielleicht mein Letztes!


----------



## urks (19. April 2012)

@ Trek_Gas: eine offensievere Informationspolitik eurerseits wäre in der Situation angebracht - wie ihr sehen könnt sind die Leute inzwischen mehr als sauer und ein paar Wochen auf die nächste Antwort warten will keiner mehr. Davon abgesehen, bröckelt euer (vermutlich durch eine nicht ganz billige Marketing-Maschinerie aufgebautes) Image ganz schön....


----------



## gurkenkaiser (19. April 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Ne ich hab dein Bike nur vor der Hütte am Übungsparcours gesehn... Ich stand da ne Weile und hab eigentlich auf dich gewartet muss ich zugeben... Wollte n bissl smalltalk übers Scratch und dem Strebenproblem mit dir halten... Hab aber keinen Besitzer des Bikes ausfindig machen können  stand da mit meiner Freundin... Sie hat n rotes Big Hit und ich n Scratch air in RAW Blau...



Ah okay - ich glaube ich hab' Euch aus dem Augenwinkel wahrgenommen (so viele Mädels fahren da ja nicht rum), hab' aber nicht wirklich auf die bikes geachtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenkaiser (19. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich plädiere dafür, dass die den Rahmen zurücknehmen und gegen das Slash/Remedy tauschen. Zumindest kann ich DEN Rahmen dann noch gegen Geld verkaufen.


Vielleicht wäre das Slash-frameset eine Alternative für die Scratch Air-Kollegen - aber nicht wirklich zu meinem Scratch Coil.
Soviel zum Thema Lücke im Produkt-Lineup.



schulte69 schrieb:


> Ne! Mein erstes und letztes Trek!


Och, so drastisch würde ich's noch gar nicht sehen und erstmal abwarten, wie die offizielle Lösung aussieht.
Mit einem kulanten Austauschangebot in etwas dauerhaft funktionierendes und gleichwertiges (!) wäre mein Vertrauen durchaus wiederherzustellen.

Angesichts der Bearbeitungszeit gehe ich auch mal davon aus, dass die offizielle Antwort uns alle glücklich machen wird  -
nach der Arie erwarte ich allerdings auch nicht wesentlich weniger als den Weltfrieden...


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

Da ich Scratch Coil fahre, ist das Slash für mich auch keine Alternative, ausserdem passt der Dämpfer vermutlich mit seiner Einbaulänge gar nicht in das Slash.
Ich will mein Bike auch gerne behalten, wenn es funktioniert und hält!
Ich möchte eine verstärkte Schwinge haben und fertig. Sonst bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike, fahrtechnisch einfach super. 
Jeder Hersteller hat Kinderkrankheiten die ausgemerzt werden müssen, aber das hier ist schon ne richtige Seuche.


----------



## fuzzball (19. April 2012)

vielleicht passt dein Coil Dämpfer nicht, aber grundsätlich kann das Slash auch, wie dein Scratch Air, auf Coil umgebaut werden; ich glaube mich jedoch daran zu erinnern irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das Slash keine BP Freigabe hat. Damit wäre für mich ein Slash keine Alternative.


----------



## othu (19. April 2012)

Wo sind denn genau die Unterschiede zwischen Scratch und Slash?


- Slash hat 4mm weniger Federweg
- es gibt keine Coil Version, Coil lässt sich aber einbauen
- keine Bikepark-Freigabe
- ???
- ??
- ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

Freigabe für 180er Gabel?
Freigabe für Fahrer mit mehr als 90Kg Körpergewicht?
Freigabe für Sprünge höher als 50cm?


----------



## ElMojito (19. April 2012)

gurkenkaiser schrieb:


> Ah okay - ich glaube ich hab' Euch aus dem Augenwinkel wahrgenommen (so viele Mädels fahren da ja nicht rum), hab' aber nicht wirklich auf die bikes geachtet.



Warst du zufällig der Lange mit ohne Haare? (mit ohne Haare ist keines Falls böse gemeint!!!) War mir nicht sicher... Naja 


Das Slash fühlt sich aber auch ganz anders an, als das Scratch...
Egal ob Air oder Coil... Liegt sehr nah am Remedy,halt nur mit mehr Federweg... 
So war mein Eindruck vom Slash... Als Touren orientiertes Enduro bestimmt interessant aber ich hab mir das Scratch air geholt, weil ich nen Leichten Bikepark Allrounder haben wollte, mit dem ich auch leicht die Hügel zu den Hometrails hochkurbeln kann...
Und wenn das Slash nichtmal in den BP darf.... 
Aber mein Vertrauen in Trek is weg... Ich hab auch schon von Gerissenen Sessions gehört... Ich Finde die Wandstärke vom Scratch Rahmen teilweise sehr Dünn... Fast wie ne Cola Dose...


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

Ich glaube, daß von allen Herstellern Rahmenmodelle Risse bekommen, oder sogar brechen. Dünne Rahmenrohre, keine oder kaum Zeit zur Rekristallisierung des Aluminiums an den Schweissnähten, .....

Und leider orientiert sich der Markt nach den Wünschen der Käufer, diese wollen im Moment leichte und stabile Modelle haben, schwere Rahmen kommen meist selten in die engere Auswahl, da meist nur bei Maschinenbauliebhabern oder Schwergewichtlern.

Also baut die Bikebranche leichte und anfällige Modelle für die Kunden, da dies nicht immer gutgehen kann, sehen wir aktuell an unserem Bike.

Deswegen ist vermutlich die Wandstärke auch so dünn geworden.
Aber am Hauptrahmen gibt es ja auch keine Schäden, wenn dann ist mir nur ein Einzelfall bekannt, Schwinge verstärken und gut, dann ist auch das Vertrauen wieder da.

Ich habe mir mein Bike nach den Einsatzzwecken und wegen der Geometrie ausgesucht, nicht nach dem Gewicht, mir wäre auch ein halbes Kilo mehr völlig egal an der Kiste.

Wenn nachgebessert wird und die Sache hält, dann fühlt man sich doch auch gleich besser aufgehoben bei der Firma. Wenn nicht, oder gar zu spät reagiert wird, dann fällt die Firma gleich mal durch das Raster und die Macht des Forums(Internet) ist gross, daß spricht sich schneller rum, als mancher Hersteller sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## Matrox (19. April 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon von Gerissenen Sessions gehört... Ich Finde die Wandstärke vom Scratch Rahmen teilweise sehr Dünn... Fast wie ne Cola Dose...



.. .ich kanns echt nichtmehr hören:
was Erwartet ihr denn ? Einen leichten aber steifen Rahmen mit BP-Freigabe - ja wie erreicht man das ? Genau ! über minimale Wandstärken bei maximal "aufgeblasenen" Rohren !
Ist halt der Kompromiss den man machen muss ! Klar gibts hier leichter ´ne Delle beim Sturz auf STein als mit nem Nicolaaiiiiiiiii, dafür wiegen die Rahmen auch einiges mehr.
Du wusstest das doch vorher ! Sich jetzt darüber zu beschweren ist doch einfach nur fürn Fuß, sorry !
Klar ist es ein Fehler von Trek dass die Streben Brechen - hier wird imho einfach schlecht bzw. generell an einer falschen STelle geschweißt !

Auch sehe ich kein so großes Problem beim gebraucht-Verkauf bzgl. trockener Lagerstellen etc.: Baut die Lager vernünftig ein und fettet das ganze, dann passt das auch !
Zur Schweißnaht am Tretlager kann ich nix sagen, meins sieht sauberst aus; ein Bild wäre mal interessant !
Hat jemand zuviel Zeit ? 
Mal alle Trek HÄndler in Deutschland anrufen, erfragen wieviele Scratches verkauft wurden und wieviele Strebenbrüche es dann gab.
Ich VERMUTE einfach mal, dass es nicht bedeutend mehr sind als hier registriert; oder wie seht ihr das ?

Klar ist es ein Witz was Trek hier mit "uns" abzieht. Andererseits ist das eine große Firma, die auf 20 angepisste Wochenend-Semi-Profis wie uns hier einfach *******n kann !  Also imho ist das natürlich nicht schön, aber für Trek sicher bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie wir es hier gerne hätten. Von daher glaube ich persönlich nicht, dass die mal eben 500 verstärkte Streben in Auftrag geben und dann ausliefern ! Kann ich mir einfach nciht vorstellen !
Andererseits existieren die Schweißvorrichtungen ja schon und wahrscheinlich müssten einfach nur die Zughalter weggelassen werden....
Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, dass die Strebe diese Saison noch hält (bin vergleichsweise leicht) und werd sie, sofern es bis dahin nicht ein Bike gibt was vom Profil und Aussehen dem Scratch MINDESTENS ebenbürtig ist, ausbauen und verstärken lassen. Kostet ja wohl auch nicht mehr als eine neue Trek-Strebe !

@Jan
wo siehst du die Probleme an der zonenschein-Schienung ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

Ich finde die Zonenscheinverstärkung gut, nur sollte sie Beidseitig gemacht werden.
Die aufgeschweissten Bleche sind auf alle Fälle eine sinnvolle Verstärkung, gerade am Knick, der ja die Sollbruchstelle in Verbindung mit dem Kabelhalter ist.
Auf alle Fälle müssen auf beiden Seiten die vorderen Kabelhalter entfernt oder nach hinten verschoben werden, dann kann nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (19. April 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> .. .ich kanns echt nichtmehr hören:
> was Erwartet ihr denn ? Einen leichten aber steifen Rahmen mit BP-Freigabe - ja wie erreicht man das ? Genau ! über minimale Wandstärken bei maximal "aufgeblasenen" Rohren !
> Ist halt der Kompromiss den man machen muss ! Klar gibts hier leichter ´ne Delle beim Sturz auf STein als mit nem Nicolaaiiiiiiiii, dafür wiegen die Rahmen auch einiges mehr.
> Du wusstest das doch vorher ! Sich jetzt darüber zu beschweren ist doch einfach nur fürn Fuß, sorry !
> ...



Hören kannste das eh nicht, nur lesen! 
Hab nur geschrieben dass es Teils sehr dünn ist! Oder? 
Ich Arbeite in der Metallindustrie und weiss sehr gut, wie stabil solch dünne Konstruktionen wie der Rahmen mit der richtigen Geometrie sein können...
Der Rahmen ist ja scheinbar Stabil... Und nen richtiger Aufsetzer verbeult auch ein Nicolai! 
Das die Schwinge am Hinterbau reißt, wird an der Kombination von Dünnwandigkeit und der Aufgeschweißten Zugführung liegen... Könnte ich mir so vorstellen... 
Und das Session hab ich mal herausgesucht! Ist übrigens auch die Strebe! 
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JU1ZxVLD-E"]BROKEN TREK SESSION 88 THALE DOWNHILL      - YouTube[/nomedia] 
Wenn's dich nervt was ich hier schreibe oder was hier steht, dann lies es einfach nicht! 
Sich so schnell aufzuregen ist für den Fuß! 
Ich für meinen Teil werde nächstes mal wahrscheinlich kein Trek kaufen! 
Ich hoffe wir bekommen alle stabile Streben und dadurch wieder mehr Spaß am Bike...


----------



## fuzzball (19. April 2012)

naja teilweise geb ich ihm ja Recht (zumindest im Hinblick auf die Dellenanfälligkeit und die Schweißqualität), ist halt ein Großserien /Asiaschrott, aber das eine Strebe so bricht ist nicht i.O. und muss korregiert werden.


----------



## Matrox (19. April 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Sich so schnell aufzuregen ist für den Fuß!


hast recht, peace !
Denke mal meine Aufregung ist nur Ausdruck meiner/unserer gemeinsamen Ohnmacht gegenüber diesem ausuferndem Kapitalismus.
Jedes Jahr, ständig, wird neuer Mist auf den Markt geworfen ohne den vorherigen - häufig garnicht so schlechten Mist - mal zu Ende zu denken. 
Jedes jahr gibt´s neue Begründungen warum die Produkt-Palette nun so oder so aussieht und man dies und jenes nichtmehr braucht, dafür aber ohne x und y nichtmehr auskommt... unfassbar.
Wir haben - außer Konsumverzicht - irgendwie keinerlei Möglichkeit mehr auf sowas zu reagieren, da sich Hersteller nichtmehr ihren Kunden/Fans gegenüber verpflichtet fühlen...

PS
falls jmd nächste woche mal auf Hannovermesse kommt: einfach mal am STand vom bmwi vorbei schauen - gibts schöne Laufräder zu sehen und ´nen Smalltalk !


----------



## ElMojito (19. April 2012)

Jaja 
Aber diese Zonenscheinlösung sieht gut aus, wäre eine Alternative, falls Trek nicht reagiert... 
Das Session aus dem Video ist glaub ich auch an einer Schweißnaht gebrochen...
Scheint ein Problem der 2009er gewesen zu sein... Sowas ist Trek scheinbar nicht neu...
Naja das perfekte Bike wird es wohl nie geben... Irgendwas stört immer... Aber das Strebenproblem wäre ja seitens Trek lösbar... Ich würde sogar ne haltbare Strebe für nen fairen Preis kaufen, falls es gar nicht anders geht...


----------



## Pred0509 (19. April 2012)

Birng Trek nicht auf dumme Ideen... Ich habe meiner Ersparnisse und etwas mehr fÃ¼r das Rad ausgegeben und will nicht noch mehr an Trek zahlen nur um ein funktionierendes Bike zu haben. Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn wir fÃ¼r die Nachbesserung noch selber in die Tasche greifen mÃ¼ssen? Denke das bei den 5000â¬ ein netter Aufschlag fÃ¼r das Label Trek enthalten ist, den kÃ¶nnen Sie verwenden um uns vernÃ¼ftige Streben zu liefern!

MfG


----------



## Padde (19. April 2012)

Langsam wird mir doch mulmig bei dem Gedanken, dass ich (105 kg inkl. all) mein Scratch im Juni 4 Wochen lang durch Whistler prügeln will...
:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (19. April 2012)

Pred0509 schrieb:


> Birng Trek nicht auf dumme Ideen... Ich habe meiner Ersparnisse und etwas mehr für das Rad ausgegeben und will nicht noch mehr an Trek zahlen nur um ein funktionierendes Bike zu haben. Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn wir für die Nachbesserung noch selber in die Tasche greifen müssen? Denke das bei den 5000 ein netter Aufschlag für das Label Trek enthalten ist, den können Sie verwenden um uns vernüftige Streben zu liefern!
> 
> MfG



Wie ich sagte, falls es gar nicht anders geht... 
Will einfach nur noch in Ruhe biken, ohne sowas im Kopf zu haben...

Aber normalerweise müsste grad so ein Großes Label wie Trek schnell, effektiv und vorallem kulant reagieren! 
Bedeutet, so schnell es geht unsere Streben austauschen... Bei dem Preis und der Bikeparkfreigabe, sollte sowas nicht passieren oder halt ordentlich korrigiert werden...
Gibt aber immer mal Probleme, dass ist nunmal so , aber dann sollten diese ausgemerzt werden...
Jaja, dat is alle wat...


----------



## jan84 (19. April 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> [...]
> @Jan
> wo siehst du die Probleme an der zonenschein-Schienung ?



Ich kann das schlecht einschätzen, was mich zumindest kurz hat grübeln lassen ist, dass die beiden bleche auf gleicher Höhe aufhören. Dadurch hat man wieder nen relativ großen Steifigkeitssprung. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## othu (20. April 2012)

Padde schrieb:


> Langsam wird mir doch mulmig bei dem Gedanken, dass ich (105 kg inkl. all) mein Scratch im Juni 4 Wochen lang durch Whistler prügeln will...
> :-(



1. bin ich neidisch!
2. bin ich sehr neidisch!
3. würde ich so eine Reise nach aktuellem Wissenstand nicht ohne Ersatzstrebe antreten
4. viel spaß
5. hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich neidisch bin?!


----------



## Pred0509 (20. April 2012)

Padde, wenn was passiert Trek in den USA verklagen... bringt evtl was bei den Regressansprüchen in den Staaten...

Ansonsten viel Spaß da drüben und komm heil wieder


----------



## Padde (20. April 2012)

Danke! 
Momentan überwiegt auch noch die Vorfreude.
Aber es nervt, so etwas im Hinterkopf zu haben...


----------



## bike1 (20. April 2012)

Also ich hatte keine Ahnung das die Wandstärken vom Scratch so dünn sind. Vielleicht war ich da etwas leichtgläubig. Aber war schon davon ausgegangen das ein Bike für den Einsatzbereich für Park etc. entsprechend stabil ausgelegt ist. 

Zum Thema Leichtbau:
Ich hasse dieses Wort! Wenn Leichtbau inzwischen zu lasten der Sicherheit und Haltbarkeit geht - dann hat man den Bogen extrem überspannt. Zumindest wenn es um ein Produkt für die breite Masse und nicht Profis geht. Das muß aufhören!
Da ich keinen Sponsor habe und mich auch nicht in extremen Gehaltsregionen bewege, tut es schon weh paar tausend Euro für ein Produkt hingelegt zu haben was jederzeit brechen kann. Oder nicht länger wie ein Jahr hält. Beim dem Preis erwarte ich schon mehrer Jahre Ruhe zu haben. Oder habt ihr alle die Kohle übrig alle 1-2 Jahre paar Tausender für ein neues Bike auszugeben? Ich leider nicht! 

Wer will diesen (extremen) Leichtbau überhaupt? Was haben wir denn alle vor 10 Jahren gemacht? Sind wir da nicht Rad gefahren obwohl die Dinger damals echt "schwer" waren. Ist wohl keiner dran gestorben. Aber die schönen Bike Magazine wollen uns ja versuchen einzureden, dass es inzwischen unmöglich sein soll mit Bikes über 12kg einmal um den Block zu fahren. 

Wie habe ich es nur vor 9 Jahren geschafft mit meinem damals 19!!!kg Gerät über die Alpen zu fahren!? Das Bike habe ich immer noch. Ist zwar inzwischen durch den Tausch einiger Teile auf ca. 17kg abgespeckt - aber nach heutigen Maßstäben wohl immer noch total Tourenuntauglich. Auch sonst bestimmt total veraltet und und und...

Aber das Ding hält inzwischen seit 10 Jahren ohne auch nur die Spur eines Risses oder sonst was. Von Touren jeder Art bis Bikepark und Alltaggebrauch bei jedem Wetter und kaum Pflege! Nur die Anbauteile wurden nach und nach getauscht und auf aktuellem Stand gebracht. Das nenne ich einen Rahmen!


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. April 2012)

@Padde:
in Kanada werden auch noch andere Teile verschleissen!
Schaust mal da:
http://www.freeride-allgaeu.de/
Der mittlere Film auf der Startseite.

@Bike1:
Habe ich gelacht, als ich den Bericht über das neue, leichte Slash der Bike Magazine gelesen hatte, der leichte Nachfolger vom bergauf schier unfahrbaren Scratch, haha.


----------



## jan84 (20. April 2012)

Ja, da musste ich auch lachen *g*. Ehrlich gesagt geht mein scratch besser bergauf* als das Fritzz was ich vorher gefahren bin. In etwa auf einem Niveau mit dem Stereo was ich davor vorher fuhr...

grüße,
Jan

* Sprints im Wiegetritt mal außen vorgelassen.


----------



## bike1 (20. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Padde:
> in Kanada werden auch noch andere Teile verschleissen!
> Schaust mal da:
> http://www.freeride-allgaeu.de/
> ...




Ja, da mußte ich auch lachen! Aber etwas verarscht kam ich mir auch vor. Nichtmal ein Jahr zuvor haben ALLE Bike Magazine das Scratch gelobt wie sonst was - gerade auch wegen der guten Fahrbarkeit bergauf. Und dann heißt es plötzlich man konnte ja damit keine Touren mehr fahren??? Was machen wir denn alle damit? Oder gehören wir nur zu einer masochistisch veranlagten Minderheit? Außerdem, ich weiß es gerade nicht auswendig - aber meine gelesen zu haben, dass das tolle Slash auch immer noch um oder über 15kg wiegen soll. Also, gleiche Gewichtsklasse wie das Scratch. Ob man damit langfristig Touren fahren kann?

Hält denn die Strebe wenigstens? Gibt es dazu schon Berrichte oder ist es noch zu früh?


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2012)

bike1 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte keine Ahnung das die Wandstärken vom Scratch so dünn sind. Vielleicht war ich da etwas leichtgläubig. Aber war schon davon ausgegangen das ein Bike für den Einsatzbereich für Park etc. entsprechend stabil ausgelegt ist.
> 
> Zum Thema Leichtbau:
> Ich hasse dieses Wort! Wenn Leichtbau inzwischen zu lasten der Sicherheit und Haltbarkeit geht - dann hat man den Bogen extrem überspannt. Zumindest wenn es um ein Produkt für die breite Masse und nicht Profis geht. Das muß aufhören!
> ...



auch vor zirka 10 Jahren gab es leichte Fr-Rahmen (oder wie auch immer man diese Kategorie bezeichnen möchte) nur die Anbauteile waren damals wesentlich schwerer (wenn ich so an mein Gemini zurückdenke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. April 2012)

Also im Vergleich zu meinem neuen ging das Scratch bergauf viel besser! Das klettert besser als mein olles 301 und das trotz des soliden Aufbaus. Bergab wiederum offenbart sich für mich nun mit dem neuen ein völlig neues Bild..., hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst...


----------



## ElMojito (20. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Also im Vergleich zu meinem neuen ging das Scratch bergauf viel besser! Das klettert besser als mein olles 301 und das trotz des soliden Aufbaus. Bergab wiederum offenbart sich für mich nun mit dem neuen ein völlig neues Bild..., hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst...



Haste dir jetzt das Last Herb 180 geholt?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. April 2012)

Ja


----------



## ElMojito (21. April 2012)

Und vom handling her? Finde das auch ein sehr interessantes Bike!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. April 2012)

Interessierts die Öffentlichkeit? Ansonsten schreibe ich's per PM, denn ich möchte hier nicht so wirken wie der Klug*******r oder wie der, der frustrierter Scratch Besitzer ist.


----------



## jan84 (21. April 2012)

Vergleichende Erfahrungsberichte sind immer gut . Her damit.


----------



## baatz (21. April 2012)

ich wills auch wissen 
eine Schönheit ist es ja jetzt gerade nicht, das Herb, wobei das natürlich wie immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt


----------



## martinfueloep (21. April 2012)

@schulte69: immer nur her mit dem vergleich! 

Ich hatte anfangs das Gefühl, dass das Scratch bei schnellen Schlägen extrem verzögert. Bin aber dann darauf gekommen, dass der Hinterbau evtl eine recht flotte Zugstufe mit straffer Druckstufe besser verträgt und seither doch ziemlich angetan von der Performance. Zumindest von der, die das Scratch mit Vivid Coil R2C abliefert...

Von daher bin ich sehr gespannt auf deinen Vergleich zum Herb


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. April 2012)

Jetzt macht mal das Scratch nicht so schlecht 
Los Schulte, her mit dem Bericht und Bilder müssens auch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (21. April 2012)

@ lipper-zipfel: das hatte ich mitnichten vor! ich wollte damit nur in den raum stellen, dass jeder hinterbau (auf diesem niveau) sein eigenes dämpfer-setup braucht.
und das scratch hab ich mittlerweile genau dort hinbekommen, wo ich es haben möchte. gerade deshalb würde mich interessieren, was das herb, das ja vom arbeitsprinzip her dem scratch-hinterbau nicht unähnlich ist, besser oder anders macht als das scratch....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. April 2012)

baatz schrieb:


> eine Schönheit ist es ja jetzt gerade nicht, das Herb, wobei das natürlich wie immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt




Nabend zusammen!

Ich stimme baatz zu, dass das Herb nicht jedem gefallen wird. Wer aber auf klare Linien steht und nicht so auf Hydroforming und Co achtet, dem wirds gefallen, denke ich.

Nun aber zum Rad selbst. Ich habe überlegt, was ich mache, nachdem das Scratch gerissen ist. Nachdem ichs mir letztes Jahr gegönnt habe, viel umgebaut habe, den gesamten Charakter des Rads änderte (Scratch Air 9 zu Scratch Coil Freerider), hing ich schon sehr an dem Dingen. Es fährt sich wirklich gut. Es hat mir sehr viel Sicherheit vermittelt und es war mein erster Freerider. Ich bin jetzt nicht der Draufgängertyp und werde vermutlich keine fetten Roadgaps springen aber ich würde schon behaupten, dass ich einigermaßen fahren kann und den einen oder anderen technischen Trail meister, um das Rad halbwegs beurteilen zu können.

Das Scratch fährt wirklich gut bergauf! Hab ich nieee erwartet. Sowohl mit RP23 als auch mit DHX 5.0 Coil. Gabel ist eine Fox Van 180. Als Vergleich hab ich ein Liteville 301 und das steigt wesentlich eher, auch wenns agiler fährt und sich verspielter über Trails bewegen lässt. Aber das ist auch ein typisches Merkmal der Räder, denke ich. Würde man beide gleich ausstatten, dann wäre das 301 immer noch ein potenter Tourer und das Scratch ein gutes Enduro oder Freeride Bike.

Nun zum Vergleich Scratch mit Herb 180:

Zunächst waren meine Freundin und ich nur auf der Suche nach einem Bike für sie. Da mir das Herb schon immer gefallen hat, schlug ich es ihr vor und sie nahm Kontakt auf, bevor das Scratch den Riss aufwies. Dann waren wir um Urlaub und die Strebe brach ausgerechnet dort.
Ich hab dann mit Dr. Jochen Forstmann, 50% von Last, telefoniert und wir vereinbarten eine Probefahrt in Dortmund (BVBBBBBBBBB ) für Saskia und mich.
Wir trafen uns und Jochen kam mit auf Tour. Erstmal der persönliche Kontakt mit einem der Konstrukteure des Herb find ich super, ausserdem ist er ein super sympathischer Typ und ich gebe gern mein Geld in die Hände einer Person, die ich kenne und dessen Philosophie, was das Rad betrifft, teilen kann. Ausserdem erfährt man das eine oder andere nette Detail und Hintergrundinfos sind auch mal interessant.

Die Fahreigenschaften der beiden Räder im Vergleich:
Ich hab die komplette Scratch Ausstattung ins Herb geschraubt, bis auf Dämpfer. Der Monarch Plus im Herb ist so gut, dass ich die Stahlfeder nicht vermisse! Ich werds vielleicht trotzdem irgendwann mal ausprobieren, wenn ich den DHX nicht zuvor verkauft habe.
Bergauf, da klettert das Scratch wie schon erwähnt, sehr sehr gut und das auch besser als das Herb. Eine Stärke des Trek! Ganz eindeutig. Da ich aber kein Bergaufwunder haben will, sondern ein Rad, dass super bergab geht und ich damit nur als Mittel zum Zweck irgendwie rauf kommen möchte, für mich nicht entscheidend.

Bergab wendet sich das Blatt und zwar richtig! Die aktuelle Freeride schreibt "Mini DHler" und obwohl ich solches Geschriebsel immer etwas "naja" finde, passt das sehr gut! Das Teil eröffnet mir solch eine Sicherheit bergab, das ist der Hammer. Die kürzeren Kettenstreben (ich hab nie gedacht, dass ich sowas merke ) machen das Rad wendig und es lässt sich leicht in den Manual bewegen oder über Kanten droppen. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten liegts dermaßen satt, dass ein Kumpel, der immer schneller unterwegs ist als ich, vorgestern auf dem Hometrail erstaunt war, dass ich direkt hinter ihm fuhr 

Ich denke, ich bin immer noch etwas euphorisch, dass es sich so gut entwickelt hat, das Rad zu tauschen und vielleicht etwas subjektv angehaucht, aber für MICH war es eine ganz klare Verbesserung.
Ich hab länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das 301 abzugeben, das Scratch als Tourer zu nutzen und mir einen DHLer zu kaufen. Das mache ich jetzt nicht mehr, denn das Herb erfüllt für mich ganz klar meine Anforderungen und da ich im Bergischen Land wohne, gehört selber rauftreten für mich dazu und das kanns auch ausreichend.

Das Scratch ist super aber für mich ist das Herb besser. Die Verarbeitung ist supergut! Alle Lager sind gefettet und sauber eingesetzt gewesen. Die Frästeile, Schweissnähte, Tretlagerbereich und Verarbeitung ist 1A! Ich war ja fast erschrocken, als ich das Scratch auseinanderschraubte, wie schlecht die Lager gehen, das Tretlager verschweisst ist (nicht so schlimm, aber das Teil kostet nen Tausender mehr als das Herb!) und die Erstmontage war. Das 301 (man kann über Liteville denken was man will...) ähnelt in der Verarbeitung sehr dem Herb, denn auch das LV ist super gefertigt (MK3 von 2006).


Ich hoffe, ich schreibe nicht zu subjektiv eingefärbt aber ich kann nur sagen, dass ich im Moment froh bin, dass ich zum Wechsel gezwungen wurde!
Das Scratch ist optisch eines der schicksten Räder für mich, aber die ganze Art und Weise, wie sich die ganze Sache entwickelt hat enttäuscht mich doch schon sehr!


Für mich allein ist schon der Kontakt zum Jochen Forstman super gelaufen! Da habe ich eine Telefonnummer, ein Gesicht und einen netten Typen, den ich anrufen kann, wenn was ist. Trek GAS oder wie auch immer der Account hier heisst ist so mit der einzige Kontakt, den man zu Trek bekommt und auch nur weil sich die Sache im Moment nicht so entwickelt, wie sie es gerne hätten.
Eine Trek Telefonnummer gibts nicht, die Shops sind nur verlängerte Arme, und auf Mails wird nicht geantwortet..., ne..., da gebe ich die 5000 Euro lieber jemand anderem!

Hier noch drei Fotos, das untere Herb ist das meiner Freundin.

Ich hoffe, ich hab keinen mit meinem Getipsel zu sehr gelangweilt und hoffe es kommt nicht zu enttäuscht rüber. Ich bin kein resignierter Scratch Besitzer, denn das Rad ist wirklich super! Aber ich hab mir einfach mehr versprochen was das Gesamtpaket angeht!

Schönen Sonntag!
Karsten


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2012)

Hi,

schöner Bericht, bleib doch bei uns!

Hoffentlich bekommen wir die Tour beim Zipfel hin, dann sehen wir dein Rad ja mal Live...


----------



## bike1 (22. April 2012)

Hallo Karsten,

danke für den gelungenen Bericht! Ich finde das Herb optisch garnicht so verkehrt. Der Hinterbau schaut nur etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Aber sonst schickes Rad.

Ja ja, Trek muß gerade richtig Federn lassen. Aber selber schuld. Wenn ich die Erstmontage von meinem Scratch mit der meines Giant Reign von 2007 vergleiche...

Apropro Giant Reign. Mir fällt grad ein, war mit dem Rad nicht auch mal ein "brechendes Problem" Da war doch mal ein Bericht in der Freeride das da ein Umlenkhebel an der Schwinge schnell mal gebrochen ist. Das war nur etwas zu dünn ausgelegt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte Giant sehr schnell reagiert - paar Millimeter mehr Material an dem Teil gemacht - Problem beseitigt - alle glücklich. Ich glaube das war beim 2010er Model gewesen. 

Kann man nur hoffen das Trek bald mal in die Gänge kommt und sich ein Beispiel an anderen Firmen nimmt. Hoffentlich noch bevor der Sommer wieder rum ist.


----------



## fuzzball (22. April 2012)

@schulte69: glückwunsch zum neuen Rad (und zur Meisterschaft), ,das schwarze Last gefällt mir gar nicht, dass deiner Freundin sieht wesentlich besser aus. 

Verstehe den wechsel, bin auch auf de Sucher nach einem Ersatzbike fürs Scratch (falls es mal brechen sollte). Nachdem es eigentlich leichter werden sollte liebäugle ich inzwischen mit einem SB66; Nicolai wäre auch super nur dass fahren fast 80% in meiner Bekanntschaft.


----------



## jan84 (22. April 2012)

Schöner bericht zu dem Last. Fänds interessant wenn du in 4-5 Monaten nochmal einen kurzen nachschieben kannst. Meiner Erfahrung nach weiss man dann so langsam was ein Rad wirklich taugt . Finde die Firma auch sehr Sympatisch und das Rad noch unschöner als das Scratch (was imho auch keine Augenweide ist) . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (22. April 2012)

Also kann man sagen, je unschöner das Bike, umso besser die Fahreigenschaften?

Schöner Bericht Karsten, aber das Bike ist wirklich keine Schönheit.
Egal, wenn es gut geht ist das eh wurscht und wenns gscheit eingesaut ist, dann erkennt das keiner mehr.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. April 2012)

Nabend!

Schön, dass ich euch nicht gelangweilt habe. Ich werd mich in ein paar Monaten nochmals zu Wort melden, wenn ich daran denke.
Was die Optik angeht: Ich find die gut! Weiss garnicht was ihr alle habt. Echt nicht. Ich rede mir auch nicht schön, denn ich find diese klaren Formen zeitloser als das ganze Ölpressengedönse 
Aber wenns vor einem steht, dann sieht aus wieder anders aus


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. April 2012)

So, wieder ein paar Tage sind verstrichen.
Hallo Trek GAS, gibt es schon eine Meldung vom Mutterkonzern?
So langsam muss sich doch was tun?


----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Schön, dass ich euch nicht gelangweilt habe. Ich werd mich in ein paar Monaten nochmals zu Wort melden, wenn ich daran denke.
> Was die Optik angeht: Ich find die gut! Weiss garnicht was ihr alle habt. Echt nicht. *Ich rede mir auch nicht schön*, denn ich find diese klaren Formen zeitloser als das ganze Ölpressengedönse
> Aber wenns vor einem steht, dann sieht aus wieder anders aus



das Scratch hat (wie Reign und Co.) keine schöne Rahmenform, erinnert mich immer an das:





zudem wer sich Lackdesign ausgedacht hat der gehört ge*****.

Dein Herb hat vielleicht gerade Rohre, aber der Hinterbau , dann die gebogene Wippe und die geraden Rohren (das mag alles funktionell sein) macht dieses Bike zu keiner Schönheit und schon gar nicht zur einer zeitlosen. 


unter einer schönen und zeitlosen Rahmenform verstehe ich:


----------



## ElMojito (23. April 2012)

Naja Geschmackssache.... 
Das Canyon Torque finde ich gut... Mögen aber auch viele nicht...
Das Herb is doch auch ok... 
Bin echt gespannt was Trek jetzt wegen den Streben macht...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. April 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> zudem wer sich Lackdesign ausgedacht hat der gehört ge*****.
> 
> Dein Herb hat vielleicht gerade Rohre, aber der Hinterbau , dann die gebogene Wippe und die geraden Rohren (das mag alles funktionell sein) macht dieses Bike zu keiner Schönheit und schon gar nicht zur einer zeitlosen.




Du solltest Bikedesigner werden, denn du scheinst die absolute Übersicht zu haben!

Aber nun zur wichtigen Frage, die der Lipper Zipfel zurecht gestellt hat:
Trek-GAS, was ist denn nun? Alles nur heisse Luft?

PS: Ohhhhh, ich sehe gerade, Du bist aus der Stadt des evtl. Vizemeisters, des Championsleague Halbfinalisten und Vize DFB Pokalsiegers..., da kann man schonmal Engstirnigkeit erwarten!


----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> PS: Ohhhhh, ich sehe gerade, Du bist aus der Stadt des evtl. Vizemeisters, des Championsleague Halbfinalisten und Vize DFB Pokalsiegers..., da kann man schonmal Engstirnigkeit erwarten!



das Thema lassen wir lieber


----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> So, wieder ein paar Tage sind verstrichen.
> Hallo Trek GAS, gibt es schon eine Meldung vom Mutterkonzern?
> So langsam muss sich doch was tun?





schulte69 schrieb:


> Aber nun zur wichtigen Frage, die der Lipper Zipfel zurecht gestellt hat:
> Trek-GAS, was ist denn nun? Alles nur heisse Luft?



Habt doch ein bißchen Geduld, sowas lässt sich nicht innerhalb weniger Tage lösen (normalerweise dauert es mehrere Wochen, bis alle relevanten Abteilungen beteiligt wurden).


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. April 2012)

> Habt doch ein bißchen Geduld, sowas lässt sich nicht innerhalb weniger Tage lösen (normalerweise dauert es mehrere Wochen, bis alle relevanten Abteilungen beteiligt wurden).


Ja, bis der Brief über den Atlantik geflogen wurde und dann in allen Abteilungen gelandet ist....


----------



## sebra (23. April 2012)

Hallo

Hab gerade bißchen mitgelesen bin dann gleich in den Keller hab mein scratch 7 2010 mal genauer angeschaut und siehe da -Riß in der Kettenstrebe- noch nicht total durch aber deutlich sichtbar. Wiege mit ausrüstung 72 kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (23. April 2012)

Hallo sebra, willkommen im Club der Strebenbrüche, ich nehme dich mal mit auf, bitte trage doch dann deine Daten ein.

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm / Jahr)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen (Enduro/DH-Marathons)
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja (04/2012)

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX4
- Verwendung: Freeride-Touren, kein Park
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ca. 85kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: bis jetzt nicht

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: damals bei Rissanzeichen ca. 4000-5000km (hochgerechnet kein Tacho)
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: Touren, Bikepark
- Notiz: Austausch ohne Probleme
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Bashorbadger
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ca. 1000 ausschließlich Bikepark
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: 80% Freeride Strecken, max 10% DH,
- Notiz: noch keine neue geordert, ca 85kg fahrbereit
- Riss: ja aber nicht gebrochen
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Marciman
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: k.A., noch nicht soviele, war ständig bei Trek im Service
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Freeride, Trails
- Notiz: 110kg, Riss evtl. auch noch im Tretlagerbereich
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein, noch nicht gefahren ;-)

Name: Reini65
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: FOX DHX 4.0
- Verwendung: Endurotouren,Bikepark
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:Nein,ist bestellt 

Name sebra
- Baujahr 2010
- Km Stand ?
- Dämpfer Fox dhx 4.0
- Verwendung Freeride (Springen Dropen Spaß haben)
- Riss : Ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: Nein ist die erste bin grad am rumstreßen wegen einer neuen - ich hoffe auf garantie 

sind jetzt 27 gerissene Streben im IBC Forum.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. April 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Habt doch ein bißchen Geduld, sowas lässt sich nicht innerhalb weniger Tage lösen (normalerweise dauert es mehrere Wochen, bis alle relevanten Abteilungen beteiligt wurden).



jo stimmt..., die wissen von dem Strebenproblem ja erst seit letzter Woche! Mein Fehler!


----------



## sebra (23. April 2012)

Name sebra
- Baujahr 2010
- Km Stand ?
- Dämpfer Fox dhx 4.0
- Verwendung Freeride (Springen Dropen Spaß haben)
- Riss : Ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: Nein ist die erste bin grad am rumstreßen wegen einer neuen - ich hoffe auf garantie


----------



## Deep (23. April 2012)

Hm, shit, bei mir bilden sich langsam auch ganz ganz kleine Risse im Lack an der empfindlichen Stelle. Innen an der Kettenstrebe am Zughalter. 
Sind das die Vorboten?
Und das bei gemäßigtem Enduroeinsatz.


----------



## ElMojito (23. April 2012)

Mich wundert es, dass meine noch nicht gerissen ist...
Wiege mit Ausrüstung etwas über 90kg 
Bin ständig im Bikepark, fahre auch oft Downhillstrecken, und Landungen treffe ich auch nicht immer sauber... 
Mal abwarten...


----------



## Deep (23. April 2012)

Das dachte ich bis letzte Woche auch. Ich hätte es eigentlich als Dehnspuren im Lack gesehen, aber in dem Zusammenhang hier. Hatte über den Sommer noch einige mehrtägige Trips geplant?


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. April 2012)

@Deep:
Bei mir auch so und auch die Mehrtagestouren sind auch geplant.
Bin aber schon abgehärtet, habe schon mal in Südtirol einen Schlosser zum Schweissen aufgesucht und konnte dann drei Tage weiterfahren.
Im letzten Jahr habe ich in Sterzing in der Fussgängerzone eine komplette Kurbelgarnitur gewechselt, war auch lustig.


----------



## ElMojito (23. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Deep:
> Bei mir auch so und auch die Mehrtagestouren sind auch geplant.
> Bin aber schon abgehärtet, habe schon mal in Südtirol einen Schlosser zum Schweissen aufgesucht und konnte dann drei Tage weiterfahren.
> Im letzten Jahr habe ich in Sterzing in der Fussgängerzone eine komplette Kurbelgarnitur gewechselt, war auch lustig.



Haha, arbeitet der Schlosser jetzt wohl bei Zonenschein?


----------



## fose (23. April 2012)

Name: fose
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Enduro bis Freeride
- Notiz: bis zum Riss war ich absolut vom Scratch überzeugt, der Austausch seitens Trek lief problemlos, der Rahmen hängt jetzt an der Wand und wartet auf Lösung von Trek
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: seitdem nicht mehr gefahren, neuen (anderen) Rahmen gekauft

Vom Kollegen ist die Strebe auch gerissen, er ist hier im Forum aber nicht aktiv.

Trek, lasst euch was einfallen!! Würde gerne wieder Werbung für euch machen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (23. April 2012)

fose schrieb:


> [...]
> Trek, lasst euch was einfallen!! Würde gerne wieder Werbung für euch machen... ;-)



^^ Hat bei mir trotz Kenntniss der Kettenstrebenproblematik auch schon drei mal funktioniert... Alles Leute die mit nem Mini-/Uphill-Session mehr anfangen konnten als mit nem aufgeblasenen Remedy...


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. April 2012)

Name: Blackdog1981
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (500)
- Verwendung: Treppen/1,5m Sprünge
- Notiz: 80kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: timtrail
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: DHX 4.0 (450) & DHX AIR 5.0
- Verwendung: Enduro + 1 mal Park! EDIT: Nurnoch Park 
- Notiz: 92kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: traillion
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: rp2
- Verwendung: enduro/flowtrails 2m drops max.
- Notiz: 101kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: remedy72
- Baujahr: 2010
- Dämpfer: RP2
- Verwendung: Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: 105kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja

Name: Nill
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: Ca. 800
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: artgerecht
- Notiz: 82 (inkl. Ausrüstung)
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: Sir D
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX Air
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: 2x

Name: herzogf
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: mehr runter als rauf ;-)
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung: FR, Park
- Notiz: 90kg fahrfertig
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Grindi
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand:
- Dämpfer: DHX 4 Coil
- Verwendung:
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: MSGhostrider77
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: jan84
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, aber ziemlich viel (>100000 Hm / Jahr)
- Dämpfer: Erst RP2, dann Evolver ISX6 (Air)
- Verwendung: Forstwegrunde bis DH inkl Rennen (Enduro/DH-Marathons)
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ~84 kg
- Riss: ja (09/2011 Austausch problemlos)
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: ja (04/2012)

Name: lipper-zipfel
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: kein Tacho, 75000 Hm
- Dämpfer: Fox Van RC
- Verwendung: Freeridetouren, kleine Sprünge
- Notiz:fahrfertig 94Kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein

Name: fose
- Baujahr: ?
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: GeorgOctane
- Baujahr: 03/2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX4
- Verwendung: Freeride-Touren, kein Park
- Notiz: Fahrfertig ca. 85kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: bis jetzt nicht

Name: McFlury
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: gefühlt 3000km und 100000hm
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 / seit vier Wochen RS Vivid Air R2C
- Verwendung: Tour bis Endurance Downhill
- Notiz: 75kg
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: nein

Name: woodmonkey
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: damals bei Rissanzeichen ca. 4000-5000km (hochgerechnet kein Tacho)
- Dämpfer: Coil
- Verwendung: Touren, Bikepark
- Notiz: Austausch ohne Probleme
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Pred0509
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: um die 1500km
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: AM Touren und Enduro, kein Bikepark
- Notiz: Fahrergewicht ~110kg
- Riss: Nein Beide Streben durchgebrochen nach nen 75cm hohen
Sprung auf einer Wiese
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: schulte69
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: ?
- Verwendung: ?
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name:Bashorbadger
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ca. 1000 ausschließlich Bikepark
- Dämpfer: DHX 4
- Verwendung: 80% Freeride Strecken, max 10% DH,
- Notiz: noch keine neue geordert, ca 85kg fahrbereit
- Riss: ja aber nicht gebrochen
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:

Name: Marciman
- Baujahr: 2011
- KM-Stand: k.A., noch nicht soviele, war ständig bei Trek im Service
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Freeride, Trails
- Notiz: 110kg, Riss evtl. auch noch im Tretlagerbereich
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:nein, noch nicht gefahren ;-)

Name: Reini65
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: FOX DHX 4.0
- Verwendung: Endurotouren,Bikepark
- Notiz:
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen:Nein,ist bestellt

Name sebra
- Baujahr 2010
- Km Stand ?
- Dämpfer Fox dhx 4.0
- Verwendung Freeride (Springen Dropen Spaß haben)
- Riss : Ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: Nein ist die erste bin grad am rumstreßen wegen einer neuen - ich hoffe auf garantie

Name: fose
- Baujahr: 2010
- KM-Stand: ?
- Dämpfer: DHX RC4
- Verwendung: Enduro bis Freeride
- Notiz: bis zum Riss war ich absolut vom Scratch überzeugt, der Austausch seitens Trek lief problemlos, der Rahmen hängt jetzt an der Wand und wartet auf Lösung von Trek
- Riss: ja
- Austauschstrebe gerissen: seitdem nicht mehr gefahren, neuen (anderen) Rahmen gekauft

Vom Kollegen ist die Strebe auch gerissen, er ist hier im Forum aber nicht aktiv.

sind jetzt 28 gerissene Streben im IBC Forum.


----------



## urks (24. April 2012)

28 gerissene Streben :kotz:

Die Nachricht über die derzeitige Trek Qualität findet unterdess eine ordentliche Verbreitung: diese Seite hat inzwischen knapp 275.000 (in Worten: zweihundertfünfundziebzigtausend) Hits!!!

Um den Scratchern wieder mal Sonne ins Herz zu bringen hier auch wieder mal was Positives: 





















Danke dabei an meinen Fotograf Joe!


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. April 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder Urks.
So was gibt es beim Treffen dann auch.
D.h., wenn der Schnee weg ist, im Moment gerade 2° und leichter Schneefall auf 750m.


----------



## jan84 (24. April 2012)

urks,


----------



## gurkenkaiser (24. April 2012)

...so, hab' grad nochmal folgende mail an Trek USA geschickt - 
wollte das eigentlich an deren Facebook wall pinnen aber man muss ja noch Raum für weitere Eskalation lassen :

"
Dear Trek folks,

just a friendly reminder that there is still an unsolved issue affecting the whole Scratch range 
with snapping chainstays/swingarms due to what can only be considered a severe design flaw.

People are fully aware that bike design is a complex business, so these things happen - 
however what is being expected from a major manufacturer if they actually do 
is in stark contrast to the poor performace Trek delivered so far.
The issue has at least been raised to Trek's attention via German distribution channels mid of March 
without any substantial feedback.

Personally, I'm utterly disappointed of Trek's communication and dealing with this issue in general.
The approach to replace chainstays until supply eventually runs dry is clearly not a solution for many reasons - 
e.g. there are several cases of replacement chainstays having snapped for the third time in a row now.

Freeride/DH may be a niche market, however please do not underestimate the negative impact 
this will have on perception of the Trek brand as a whole very soon now. 
People spending several thousand bucks on a bicycle are usually avid brand ambassadors - for better or for worse.
Many of them (including myself) are already evaluating Scratch alternatives more or less publicly
which at the moment translates to "never again a Trek".
What a shame considering the outstanding capabilities of the bike.
Plus I'm sure you're already aware that major German bike magazines have signaled interest in the topic.

Having said that I'm confident that you would still be able to restore trust into the brand, 
however time is getting tighter by the day.
I believe what it takes now from riders' perspective is a bold reaction, like an exchange or upgrade program.
The sheer number of reported cases renders simply replacing parts a futile exercise.

Thanks.
"

@Trek_Gas, wie schaut's denn mal langsam aus -
wenn ich's richtig sehe ist mal wieder eine Woche rum.
Ich würde zumindest erwarten, dass Ihr mittlerweile sagen könnt, wann Ihr was sagen könnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (24. April 2012)

schön geschrieben Grukenkaiser. Danke für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. April 2012)

Sehr gut Gurkenkaiser, danke.
Betreibst du dein Gurkengeschäft auch in Übersee?

Trek GAS hat diese Woche noch kein Gas gegeben, letzte Aktivität am 20.04. :-(


----------



## Bashorbadger (24. April 2012)

Sehr gut Kaiser! ich schreib unter jedes Bild das Trek in fb postet, sie sollen doch erstmal das Problem mit der Kettenstrebe fixen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2012)

Hm, das ist schon eine verzwickte Lage. Augenscheinlich kann man ja davon ausgehen das jedes Scratch früher oder dpäter bricht.

Beim Session gabs das ja auch nur konnte da halt gegengesteuert werden weil das Modell ja weitergeführt wurde.

Ich denk mal die Produktionsschiene fürs Scratch existiert schon länger nicht mehr, das heißt für alle Scratch Besitzer mal schnell neue Kettenstreben zu realisieren dürfte aufwändig und teuer sein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. April 2012)

> Ich denk mal die Produktionsschiene fürs Scratch existiert schon länger nicht mehr, das heißt für alle Scratch Besitzer mal schnell neue Kettenstreben zu realisieren dürfte aufwändig und teuer sein.


Das glaube ich so nicht, es wird halt dauern neue Streben anzufertigen und die Zeiten nach dem Schweissen einzuhalten, damit sich das Material anständig rekristallisieren kann und nicht die Schweissnähte reissen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. April 2012)

Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort von Trek. Ich schau dann mitte Juli mal wieder hier in den Thread, dann sollte ja die Antwort hier stehe...

Ich hab gerade die Scene  aus "Herr der Ringe" vor Augen, in der die "Ents" darüber beraten, was zu tun ist...


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. April 2012)

Schulte69 bist du gestern gegen einen Baum geprallt?

Aber genauso lange wird es wohl dauern, oder noch länger.
Ja ich kann mir die Szene auch gut vorstellen........


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das glaube ich so nicht, es wird halt dauern neue Streben anzufertigen und die Zeiten nach dem Schweissen einzuhalten, damit sich das Material anständig rekristallisieren kann und nicht die Schweissnähte reissen.



Vielleicht können sie ja die Kettenstreben vom Slash irgendwie kompatibel machen. Die sollen laut diesem Test stabiler sein:

http://www.nsmb.com/4771-long-term-scratchslash-preview


----------



## martinfueloep (24. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht können sie ja die Kettenstreben vom Slash irgendwie kompatibel machen. Die sollen laut diesem Test stabiler sein:
> 
> http://www.nsmb.com/4771-long-term-scratchslash-preview



soweit man das nach den bildern (rahmenfotos vom slash ohne kurbel) beurteilen kann, sind die streben im bereich zwischen drehpunkt und dämpferaufnahme völlig unterschiedlich. dürfte also schwierig werden, die zu adaptieren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schulte69 bist du gestern gegen einen Baum geprallt?
> 
> Aber genauso lange wird es wohl dauern, oder noch länger.
> Ja ich kann mir die Szene auch gut vorstellen........




Bin ich tatsächlich fast 

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike1 (24. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht können sie ja die Kettenstreben vom Slash irgendwie kompatibel machen. Die sollen laut diesem Test stabiler sein:
> 
> http://www.nsmb.com/4771-long-term-scratchslash-preview



Ist ja interessant. Laut Trek Gas war doch bei Trek dieses Problem garnicht bekannt. Wieso wurden dann die Streben vom Slash stabieler gemacht???

Mein Scratch bleibt jetzt im Keller bis Trek das Problem gelöst hat. Hoffe es muß nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit im dunkeln bleiben.


----------



## Sir_D (24. April 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort von Trek. Ich schau dann mitte Juli mal wieder hier in den Thread, dann sollte ja die Antwort hier stehe...
> 
> Ich hab gerade die Scene  aus "Herr der Ringe" vor Augen, in der die "Ents" darüber beraten, was zu tun ist...


----------



## Deep (24. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das glaube ich so nicht, es wird halt dauern neue Streben anzufertigen und die Zeiten nach dem Schweissen einzuhalten, damit sich das Material anständig rekristallisieren kann und nicht die Schweissnähte reissen.



Soweit ich die Maschinerie der Komplettbike Produktion kenne wird das leider ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Wahrscheinlich gibts dann Ersatzrahmen. Blöd nur das es keine Alternative zum Scratch gibt. Dann muss man sich wohl zwischen Session oder Slash entscheiden.


----------



## Nill (24. April 2012)

Um mal wieder die Stimmung zu halten:

Einer von Euch am WE in Riva ? 

Hier die letzten Tage in Berlin --> Training am T-Berg.






*Werde zum Flummi *





*Pushen und Speed halten !*






*Hindernisse --> Bunny HOP *





*But always --> JUST FUN !*





*Wir sehen uns in Riva  ( zumindest den ein oder anderen ) *


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. April 2012)

schöne Fotos hier auf der Seite! 

Viel Spaß in Riva Nils, hoffe Du hast gutes Wetter!


----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2012)

@Schulte: du bist aber gerne bei uns Scratchern

Hast du deins denn schon verkauft? War es problemlos?

Ich war heute wieder mit meinem und ein paar Kollegen unterwegs. Das Scratch geht Bergauf schon gut, Stumpi und 301 abgehängt!

OK, es kommt auch ein wenig auf die Körperliche Verfassung an...

Gruß


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> [...]
> OK, es kommt auch ein wenig auf die Körperliche Verfassung an...
> 
> Gruß



Es ist ausschließlich das Material .


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. April 2012)

Schöne Bilder Nill.

Wer ist jetzt dabei beim Scratch Treff?
Termin ist ja vermutlich der 15.-17.Juni.
Eingetragen haben sich fest:
LarsLipp
Jan84
[email protected]
Lipper-Zipfel

ein vielleicht hat
Hans.d.87

werden es noch mehr?
Sollen wir bei dem Termin bleiben?
Es gibt noch ein kleines Problem, daß regelmässig in der Zeit bei uns Eintrifft:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schafskälte
Also, macht euch mal schlau.


----------



## Lipoly (25. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wer ist jetzt dabei beim Scratch Treff?
> Termin ist ja vermutlich der 15.-17.Juni.
> Eingetragen haben sich fest:
> LarsLipp
> ...



Ich würde sehr gerne, zumal mein Saalbach Trip ins Wasser gefallen ist, bin aber auf Lehrgang und kann mir keinen Tag frei nehmen um schonmal vorher/später los/abzufahren

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (25. April 2012)

Sooo, vorgestern habe ich das jetzt endlich mal fertige Rad mal ins rechte Licht gesetzt und stelle es euch mal vor, so als einer der letzten verbleibenden die ihr Rad noch mögen
Ich hoffe es wird bald endlich besseres Wetter das ich wieder täglich fahren kann











Rahmen: Trek Scratch 9 von 2011 in 19,5"
Gabel: Fox 36 Van RC2, die Schwarze wurde gegen eine Weisse getauscht
Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4 mit 450er RCS Titanfeder
Laufräder: Chris King Naben mit Alexrims SupraD Felgen, dazwischen Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und bleue Polyax Nippel
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2,4" 
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0 + Matchmaker
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 short 
Schaltzüge: Avid Flak Jacket (die änder ich ggf noch)
Kurbelsatz: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM mit FR Innenlager und Nicolai PimpKit
Kassette: Shimano XTR 
Pedale: Straitline SC
Sattel: SQLab 611
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 
Sattelklemme: CarbonTi XClamp QR
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium Riser 
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4 
Steuersatz: Chris King InSet
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR mit schwarzen Banjos und schwarz umeloxierten BrakePadAdjustern 
Griffe: Lizard Skins Moab
Schrauben: Alle sicherheitsrelevanten Schrauben wurden auf Titanschrauben getauscht, alle unwichtigen Schrauben gegen Alu Schrauben

Gewicht: Ziemlich genau 16kg


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. April 2012)

Alter Schwede, daß sieht aber mal geil aus!
Lass dir noch ne blaue Abdeckplatte für die Umwerferschnittstelle anfertigen, dann passt Alles.


----------



## gurkenkaiser (25. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Betreibst du dein Gurkengeschäft auch in Übersee?


Merci  !



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Trek GAS hat diese Woche noch kein Gas gegeben, letzte Aktivität am 20.04. :-(


Da gab's wahrscheinlich einen Maulkorb aus dem Headquarter...
was ja völlig okay ist, lieber etwas warten auf eine finale Aussage als permanentes Rumgeeier - 
aber wie gesagt: zumindest ein statement, *wann* mit einer solchen zu rechnen ist wäre angebracht.



Deep schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gibts dann Ersatzrahmen. Blöd nur das es keine Alternative zum Scratch gibt. Dann muss man sich wohl zwischen Session oder Slash entscheiden.


Ersatzrahmen wäre ein äusserst fairer deal - 
allerdings ist genau der Einsatzbereich das Problem.
Für mich käme höchstens das Session in Frage (Scratch Coil),
wobei sich dann wiederum die Frage nach Wiederverwendbarkeit bzw. Sinnhaftigkeit der übrigen Komponenten stellt...


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2012)

Findet man auf der Trek Homepage irgendwo ne greifbare Aussage hinsichtlich Einsatzgebiet des Slashs (die über "technical trail" hinausgeht)?


----------



## Nill (25. April 2012)

Geier Blauerpfeil  

Eine titanfeder brauch ich auch !


----------



## Lipoly (25. April 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Geier Blauerpfeil
> 
> Eine titanfeder brauch ich auch !



Hab zusammen mit den huber-bushings NULL Losbrechmoment und nen Dämpfer der teilweise schon anspricht wenn ich nochnichtmal aufm Rad sitze sondern das Ding schiebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2012)

@Lipoly: Schicker Hobel!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. April 2012)

Gib nicht so an, mein Dämpfer federt schon leicht ein, wenn ich in den Keller komme!


----------



## Lipoly (25. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Gib nicht so an, mein Dämpfer federt schon leicht ein, wenn ich in den Keller komme!




War lediglich ein Vergleich mit dem Session vom Kumpel


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. April 2012)

> War lediglich ein Vergleich mit dem Session vom Kumpel



War ja nicht böse gemeint, ich verwende ja auch die Huber Lagerung, ist einfach Top.
Hast bestimmt blaue Hülsen genommen, stimmts?!


----------



## Lipoly (25. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> War ja nicht böse gemeint, ich verwende ja auch die Huber Lagerung, ist einfach Top.
> Hast bestimmt blaue Hülsen genommen, stimmts?!



Da der Stephan nur 5km von mir weg wohnt und ich den schon seit gefühlten 10jahren kenne hat er mir das gleiche blau wie die Naben gemacht


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. April 2012)

Übrigens, Allgäu Sonnenschein, 16 Grad, der Schnee haut ab.
Heute wird gefahren.


----------



## martinfueloep (25. April 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Hab zusammen mit den huber-bushings NULL Losbrechmoment und nen Dämpfer der teilweise schon anspricht wenn ich nochnichtmal aufm Rad sitze sondern das Ding schiebe



hm, und der pedalrückschlag mit der hammerschmid stört dich nicht???


----------



## Lipoly (25. April 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> hm, und der pedalrückschlag mit der hammerschmid stört dich nicht???



Minimal, Touren fahre ich ich eh nur mit meiner Freundin da ists mir egal und wenn wenns irgendwo heizen geht dann gibts nen Lift oder Shuttle bergauf. bergab hab ich andere Sorgen als den Pedalrückschlag wenns mal ans Trampeln geht


----------



## Nill (25. April 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> ....bergab hab ich andere Sorgen als den Pedalrückschlag wenns mal ans Trampeln geht


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2012)

Also ich bin dabei: Wobei es leider oder zum Glück kurz nach dem Urlaub ist. Termin sollte so bestehen bleiben, wenn dann höchstens noch ne Woche später. Wir sollten mal eine Obergrenze festmachen. Eventuelll will ja noch der ein oder andere NichtScratcher mit....

PS: Zur Organistation: ich wohne in 64625 Bensheim und würde Freitag Abend anreisen!

Gruß



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Nill.
> 
> Wer ist jetzt dabei beim Scratch Treff?
> Termin ist ja vermutlich der 15.-17.Juni.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (25. April 2012)

Bensheim bei Heidelberg?
Ups ganz schön weit weg!


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2012)

@LarsLipp:
Dann könnten wir schonmal zusammen fahren => kann dich einsammeln da du ja eh auffm Weg liegst...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## staubreifen (25. April 2012)

ich würde ja auch ganz gerne mit fahren, zum treffen, aber ich hab keine idee wie ich zum zipfel komme?!
also wenn jemand in sachsen vorbei kommt....


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. April 2012)

Geht doch, Darmstadt-Chemnitz-Bensheim-Lipper-Zipfel.
Der Jan hat ein grosses Auto.


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2012)

ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... nein


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2012)

Hi,

@Jan: ist abgemacht! Freue mich schon. 

@Zipfel: so weit ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Ist ja für ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## urks (26. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Übrigens, Allgäu Sonnenschein, 16 Grad, der Schnee haut ab.


 Erinnert irgend wie an einen Werbespot für Haarfestiger

"Wien, Sonnenschein, 21 Grad - der Reifen hält"


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. April 2012)

@fuzzball


> Ach Ersatzteilversorgungsprobleme gibt es auch bei vermeintlich "großen" Hersteller, hab heute mal 3 Sätze Kettenstreben fürs Trek bestellt, dann die Auftragsbestätigung und soeben hat ein Mitarbeiter von Trek angerufen, dass diese nicht lieferbar sind und der zugesagte Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann (da freu ich mich als Jurist).



Stimmt das?
Wann wieder lieferbar?


----------



## Marciman (26. April 2012)

Ich dachte unser Motto lautet:

"Wien, Sonnenschein, 21 Grad - Strebe hält"
"Rom, Regen, starker Wind - Strebe reißt, äh hält
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "

@Lipper-Zipfel - nächstes Jahr bin ich auch dabei, dieses Jahr muss ich noch an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten - zuviele Bruchlandungen und zu wenige Übungsmöglichkeiten in meiner Nähe. Die Idee finde ich spitze. Ich werde aber im Sommer öfters mal nach Kothen fahren. Also schulte69, wenn du in deiner Gegend mal einen rotverschmierten Baum siehst in dem auch noch eine Strebe steckt - dann war ich es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (26. April 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> ...bergab hab ich andere Sorgen wegen des Pedalrückschlags wenns mal ans Trampeln geht



sehe ich auch so.

wenn mir die kette bergab mal aufs kleine blatt (22Z) hüpft, glaub ich jedes mal "da is was kaputt". mich kickt's fast von den pedalen und der hinterbau verliert deutlich an schluckfreudigkeit...


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. April 2012)

@Marciman: Fahrtechnik übt man am Besten am Berg bei mir!

Trek_GAS weilte wieder unter uns!


----------



## Marciman (26. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Marciman: Fahrtechnik übt man am Besten am Berg bei mir!
> 
> Trek_GAS weilte wieder unter uns!



Vorallem auch durch euch! Das ist wahr. Aber ich möchte erstmal bei wählbaren Schwierigkeitsstufen mein Können ausloten und weiter ausbauen. Mein Bike und ich sind uns noch zu fremd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, letztes Jahr war mein Scratch ja mehr bei meinem Händler oder bei Trek. Mein Fritzz musste immer herhalten, nicht so cool wie das Scratch, aber es hält seit drei Jahren jeden Blödsinn aus. Aber ich freue mich schon über eure Berichte und Fotos. Diese heitern das Forum hier immer wieder auf.

Außerdem steht dieses Jahr an dem Wochenende große Geburtstagsparty an.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. April 2012)

na dann feier mal schön!

Falls du mal am Kothen bist, dann meld dich doch einfach! Falls dir nicht weitere 20 Minuten im Auto zu viel sind, dann hätte ich eine bessere Alternative als Kothen anzubieten!


----------



## fuzzball (26. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @fuzzball
> 
> 
> Stimmt das?
> Wann wieder lieferbar?



hab nicht in D bestellt


----------



## jan84 (26. April 2012)

Marciman schrieb:


> [...]Mein Fritzz musste immer herhalten, nicht so cool wie das Scratch, aber es hält seit drei Jahren jeden Blödsinn aus. Aber ich freue mich schon über eure Berichte und Fotos. Diese heitern das Forum hier immer wieder auf.
> [...]



Ich hab ja auchn Fritzz zugunsten des Scratch aussortiert. Bereut hab ichs bisher nicht, das Trek macht für mich den vertrauenserweckenderen Eindruck..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (26. April 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auchn Fritzz zugunsten des Scratch aussortiert. Bereut hab ichs bisher nicht, das Trek macht für mich den vertrauenserweckenderen Eindruck..


Das Scratch ist ja auch viel besser, wenn die Strebensache nicht wäre, wäre es für mich perfekt, trotz des hohen Anschaffungspreises. 
Das Fritzz sollte ja auch bereits längst einen neuen Besitzer haben. Aber dank Trek habe ich den Verkauf auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.
Im Mai wird mein Scratch wieder fahrbereit sein und dann...
..dann wird gefahren bis der Arzt kommt oder die Strebe bricht. 
Ich fahr auch lieber mit meinem Scratch in die Berge, es klettert besser und zum Thema Abwärts brauche ich hier ja keine Worte verlieren.

@schulte69: Na logo , ich lerne auch gerne von Ex-Scratchern.

Wer den Weg nach Brühl nicht scheut ist gerne mit eingeladen, bitte nur kurze Info, damit es an Bier und Fleisch nicht mangelt.


----------



## urks (26. April 2012)

Marciman schrieb:


> und dann...
> ..dann wird gefahren bis der Arzt kommt oder die Strebe bricht.



hoffentlich heißts nicht
...dann wird gefahren bis die Strebe bricht und der Arzt kommt.


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. April 2012)

Moin moin,
ich hab mir mal ein neues Spielzeug zugelegt. Die alte war einfach nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Man merkt deutlich den Unterschied zur 160mm Version
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1109771


----------



## Thommy1234 (29. April 2012)

Gestern konnte ich meins mal endlich richtig einfahren. Mal schauen wie lange die Strebe hält 

Zur Abwechslung wieder mal ein Foto in diesem Thread:


----------



## Chevy_V8 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin seit letztem Jahr auch Scratch Air Besitzer, beruflich bedingt aber bisher eher weniger KM gefahren. Nun habe ich mich durch diesen Thread geackert und die Problematik mit euren Kettenstreben mitverfolgt, was mir natürlich gewaltig die Freude am Bike nimmt. Ich habe mir das Scratch eigentlich als Enduro mit Reserven gekauft (Reserven in Bezug auf die Stabilität), wenn ich das hier aber alles so lese bereue ich mittlerweile nicht das Specialized Enduro gekauft zu haben! 
Sehr enttäuscht bin ich wie man von Seiten der Firma Trek mit dem Problem umgeht, schließlich handelt es sich um ein Produkt das mehrere Tausend Euro teuer war. 

Gruss


----------



## Bashorbadger (1. Mai 2012)

Hi Chevy, naja schrupp erstmal paar km auf dein Bike Ich fahr meins ausschlieslich im Park und hatte bis jetzt verdammt viel Spaß damit. 
Das nächste mal einfach deinen V8 nicht voll tanken und aweng was für die Strebe zurück legen
Der Fehler liegt ja an Trek und nicht an dir, von daher dürfte es keine Probleme mit Ersatzstreben geben, vorrausgesetzt du bist der Erstbesitzer.

Grüße


----------



## Thommy1234 (1. Mai 2012)

@Chevy
Würd mir auch nicht den Spaß nehmen lassen nur weil einigen Leuten die Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist. Fakt ist, das Scratch macht einfach riesen Spaß und wenn das Ding mal bricht, dann bekommt man die Strebe ja eh auf Garantie ersetzt, also was solls...


----------



## Pred0509 (1. Mai 2012)

Thommy wenn du 10km Fußmarsch zurücklegen must, dann nen Trek-Händler suchen must der die Garantie annimmt und dann noch 1-2 Wochen auf dein Bike verzichten must ist es schon mehr als ärgerlich!
 Und nur weil bis jetzt keine Verletzungen durch den Bruch bekannt sind ist es keines weg harmlos das die Strebe bricht...


----------



## Nill (1. Mai 2012)

@Thommy1234:  cooles Pic .

@Mr.Nox: der Link funkt nicht ?! Ich will das Spielzeug sehen  Session ??


Jungs !! Ich bin wieder im Lande !! Geile Sache das Rennen in RIVA  War jetzt zum 2 mal dabei und hat super Spaß gemacht !

Fotos und Platzierung folgt noch  
Aber wer in den Best of Fotos bei Sportograf stöbert könnte mich erspähen  .

Strebe = hat gehalten  

Oder auf meiner FB Seite --> siehe unten


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Mai 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, wei lange es noch dauert, bis von Trek wieder eine Nachricht kommt?
Habt ihr schon mal bei den angeschriebenen Magazinen nachgehakt?
Werde das morgen nochmals beim Bikemagazin machen, einfach nochmal ein bischen Druck ausüben. Ich denke das steht mir schon zu, für mein sauer verdientes Geld, daß ich in das Bike investiert habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Mai 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> @Thommy1234:  cooles Pic .
> 
> @Mr.Nox: der Link funkt nicht ?! Ich will das Spielzeug sehen  Session ??



Ich hab mir ne neue Gabel gekauft. Ne Fox 36 float fit rc2 mit 180mm + Kashima. Ich mach nochmal ein vernünftiges Foto


----------



## urks (2. Mai 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal bei den angeschriebenen Magazinen nachgehakt?



Ich werde die Magazine diese Woche auch wieder mal anschreiben...


----------



## fose (2. Mai 2012)

Hey Scratch Fans,

dann gibt's von mir mal nen Update, zwar nicht offiziell, aber direkt vom Trek Stand auf dem Bike Festival in Riva: es wird neue, geänderte Streben für das Scratch geben. Ihr könnt also bald wieder unbeschwert ballern gehen... 

Greetz
fose


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2012)

@fose
wie,wo,wann?
Erzähl mal bitte, wenn du etwas Zeit hast!


----------



## Nill (2. Mai 2012)

fose schrieb:


> Hey Scratch Fans,
> 
> dann gibt's von mir mal nen Update, zwar nicht offiziell, aber direkt vom Trek Stand auf dem Bike Festival in Riva: es wird neue, geänderte Streben für das Scratch geben. Ihr könnt also bald wieder unbeschwert ballern gehen...
> 
> ...



Die gleiche Info habe ich auch bekommen. 
Soll wie beim Session verfahren werden.

Zeiten könnten sie MIR noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Bashorbadger (2. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich ja mal gut an! Will jemand seinen L-Rahmen los werden? 19.5" + 
Trotz Strebe habe ich jmd angefixt. Der wollte schon gar nimmer von meinem Rad absteigen


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2012)

Frag mal Schulte69


----------



## fose (2. Mai 2012)

@lipper-zipfel:

Viel gibt es leider nicht zu erzählen, ich hab dort nur kurz etwas geplaudert. Es gab keine zeitliche Aussage, aber die Bike Shops werden wohl von Trek informiert.
Das Problem lag daran, dass der Zughalter zu nahe an der Schweißnaht der Querverstrebung der Kettenstrebe lag und dadurch der Kräftefluss gehindert wurde. Ist jetzt mal keine neue Erkenntnis...

Ich habe mir inzwischen ein neues Bike zugelegt, das Scratch war mir leider zum Tourenfahren auch immer einen Ticken zu klein. Und ein XL Frame zu bekommen ist unmöglich. Ich fahr jetzt Remedy...

Greetz


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2012)

@fose

Danke dir.

Hier die Aussage vom Bike Magazin:

Hallo Roman,
Bislang keine News, habe jetzt nochmals ausdrücklich nachgehakt.
Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Mai 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja mal gut an! Will jemand seinen L-Rahmen los werden? 19.5" +
> Trotz Strebe habe ich jmd angefixt. Der wollte schon gar nimmer von meinem Rad absteigen


Hi,

habe dir gerade eine Mail geschrieben. Sollte alle Klarheiten beseitigen 




lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Frag mal Schulte69



Danke! Hat er getan. Ich ruf gleich mal bei meinem Trek-Händler an, mal sehen was da kommt.
Im Moment sag ich nur: Gut, dass ich es mir leisten kann nen neuen Bock zu kaufen, denn jetzt wäre ich schon vier Wochen ohne dickes Rad!


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

das klingt doch jetzt mal gut. Dann haben wir hier ja gemeinsam richtig gehandelt und es passiert was. Habe am Wochenende mal den Mino Link umgedreht und bilde mir ein, dass es Bergab etwas besser ist... Wird sich vermutlich in den nächsten Ausfahrten wieder relativieren...

PS: Meine Strebe hält ja noch...


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab schon vier Wochen nen dicken Hals.
Gut, daß du dich umentschieden hast und weiter fahren konntest.

Hab auch schon ne Mail an meinen Händler geschrieben, kannst es ja uns allen mitteilen, falls sich was tun sollte.

Habe am Wochenende 3000Hm feinste,technische Trails gefahren, ich möchte kein anderes Bike und freue mich auf die bessere Strebe, dann ist der Kopf auch wieder frei.


----------



## ElMojito (2. Mai 2012)

Sind ja mal super Nachrichten... Ich hoffe nur ich muss nicht wieder 150KM nach Essen deswegen gurken... um ne Austauschstrebe zu bekommen...


----------



## urks (4. Mai 2012)

die Bike Magazine haben derzeit auch noch keine Infos.

Antwort MBR:
_hi!
bisher immer noch kein wirkliches feedback außer "ich kümmer mich drum"...
hab grad nochmal nachgeharkt, aber der kollege ist auch nur unterwegs, dieses mal in usa wegen seaotter nehm ich mal an.
also mir bleibt nix übrig, als weiter zu nerven... irgendwann muss ja mal was passieren.
viele grüße_

Und die Antwort vom Freeride Mag:
_Servus,
Nein, bis jetzt kam noch nichts.
Gruß_


----------



## jan84 (4. Mai 2012)

Und ich musste gestern -mal wieder - feststellen, dass das Rad einfach übel Spaß macht . 
Sollte jemand nochn 19,5er oder 21,5er Rahmen übrig haben => bescheid sagen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. Mai 2012)

Hi

@ Jan: sammelst du die Räder? Wobei ich ja auch fast schwach geworden bin bei dem Top Preis vom Fun Corner. Hoffe aber mti einem auszukommen.

Wo fährst du eigentlich in der Gegend? Wir immer ab Bensheim zum Meli oder Ohly Turm...


----------



## jan84 (4. Mai 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @ Jan: sammelst du die Räder? Wobei ich ja auch fast schwach geworden bin bei dem Top Preis vom Fun Corner. Hoffe aber mti einem auszukommen.
> 
> Wo fährst du eigentlich in der Gegend? Wir immer ab Bensheim zum Meli oder Ohly Turm...



Hab ja erst eins, das andere was ich rumstehen hatte war für ne Freundin. Würde mir halt noch eins in etwas robuster und einfach vorne für vorwiegend Park aufbauen. 

Bin hier in der Ecke viel von Frankenstein bis Meli unterwegs, ansonsten sehr viel in der Pfalz bei Neustadt oder halt in den richtigen Bergen . Können am Meli gerne mal zusammen ne Runde drehen. Wie sieht deine Sonntagsplanung (Nachmittag) aus ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,

den Sonntag sind wir bei Bekannten. Eventuell passt es ja die nächste Woche mal. Pfalztour hab ich auch mal angeregt, ich kenn mich da aber gar nicht aus...

Ist eigentlich sonst noch ein Scratcher hier aus der Gegend ziwschen Da - HD?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Mai 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und ich musste gestern -mal wieder - feststellen, dass das Rad einfach übel Spaß macht .
> Sollte jemand nochn 19,5er oder 21,5er Rahmen übrig haben => bescheid sagen .



Bescheid


----------



## Sir_D (4. Mai 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ist eigentlich sonst noch ein Scratcher hier aus der Gegend ziwschen Da - HD?



Jop, Höchst/Odw.


----------



## Arthur27 (4. Mai 2012)

Bei ner Tour am Meli wär ich auch dabei, allerdings mit meinem Mini-Scratch 

@ Jan:
Wie ist eigentlich der test mit dem Smart Sam gelaufen ?
Bin die Tage mal mit einem NobbyNic am HR meines AM über die "Hometrails" geblasen. Der Seitenhalt geht bei trockenem Wetter in Ordnung, rutscht zwar regelmässig aber sehr kontrolliert.
Nur der Bremsgripp ist sehr mies ... man muss den Bremshebel nur mal böse anschauen und schon blockiert das Rad. Hat für so einige Überraschungen gesorgt.


----------



## ElMojito (4. Mai 2012)

Smart Sam hatte meine Freundin mal auf ihrem AM Hobel, die waren nicht so besonders! Jetzt fährt sie Rubber Queens! Das sind Welten!


----------



## Nill (5. Mai 2012)

Hei Jungs,

Ich finde und fand den Nobby eigentlich als Trail Bereifung immer super. selbst im Nassen hat er nicht so viel gebockt wie der Larsen TT  ... ok, ok , ich weiß ... der rollt dafür aber am Hinterrad erste Sahne.

Aber jetzt zu den schönen Dingen:

Riva del Garda mit Enduro Rennen war super !

Ich konnte bei dem Rennen den 22. Platz ergattern. NEXT STOP = Winterberg ! Einer von euch vor Ort ?! Und fährt das Rennen mit ?


----------



## jan84 (5. Mai 2012)

@Chef27:
Hatte den Racing Ralph 2.4 hinten, bin damit im Prinzip zufrieden fürs normale Tourenfahren. Man fährt halt tendentiell öfter quer. Um richtig laufen zu lassen müssen aber 2,8 - 3 Bar rein. Fährt sich aber ziemlich spaßig und mega agil. Versuch ist es definitiv wert. Hab im Moment hinten wieder nen 2.35er Minion Front in 60A als "Leichtläufer". 

@Nill:
Stehe in WB auf der Warteliste, wenn ich nochn Platz bekomm bin ich da, denke aber nicht.

@Lars:
Die kommende Woche wird bei mir mit Biken nichts, bin von Mi-So am Tegernsee. Wie siehts die Woche darauf (KW20, unter der Woche) bei Dir Nachmittags/ früh Abends aus? 1-3 mal Meli je nach Zeit/Motivation?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marki72 (6. Mai 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hei Jungs,
> 
> Ich finde und fand den Nobby eigentlich als Trail Bereifung immer super. selbst im Nassen hat er nicht so viel gebockt wie der Larsen TT  ... ok, ok , ich weiß ... der rollt dafür aber am Hinterrad erste Sahne.
> 
> ...


Hi Nill,

super Ergebnis und das bei dem nassen Untergrund! Wie bist Du mit den Minions zufrieden? Ich hatte am Lago den Ardent 2.4 hinten und vorne als Tourenreifen drauf. Jetzt hab ich vorne den Minion Front ST 2.5 mit Freeride Karkasse draufgemacht. Ich schätze, der klebt ja doch besser auf dem felsigen Untergrund am Lago. Leider bin ich aber nicht mehr zum fahren gekommen, weil es am Dienstag andauernt pisste. Ich war etwas erstaunt über die Reifenbreite: gemessen nur 58mm breit auf einer neuen Mavic SX Felge. Kommen die Maxxis allgemein so schmal raus oder sind das nur die Neuen?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (6. Mai 2012)

@ Jan: Achso der RR wars, hatte es wohl falsch in Erinnerung. Das mit dem "deutlich öfter quer" kann ich auch beim NN bestätigen. Und bei 2,8 - 3,0 Bar ist die Eigendämpfung und der Grip wohl dahin .... dann bleib ich wohl doch beim Ardent. Der macht im großen und ganzen nen prima Job.

Wegen den Touren verabreden sich die Bensheimer Jungs in folgendem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434847&page=141
Touren unter der Woche sind in der Regel auch drin. Würd mich freuen wenns mal passt 

@ Marki72: Ich fahre den Minion sowohl in der freeride- als auch Downhillversion in 60a seit über 1 Jahr. Der Minion baut deutlich schmaler als z.B. ein Schwalbe, funktioniert aber trotzdem sehr gut !
Im Trockenen ist der Minion eine Macht, auch im feuchten macht er eine gute Figur. Problematisch wirds erst wenns richtig matschig wird, dann setzt er sich schnell zu und dann ists dahin mit dem Grip ...

Den Ardent fuhr ich als 2.4 Exo bisher nur als Hinterreifen. Rutscht früher als ein Minion, läuft aber dafür laut Erfahrungen hier im Forum etwas leichter.


----------



## urks (6. Mai 2012)

Maxxis baut allgemein sehr schmal. Ich fahre hinten z.B. einen 2.6er Ardent und vorne einen 2.5er Muddy Mary - der Maxxis ist im Vergleich trotzdem schmäler. 
Im Verblockten fahre ich sehr geringen Druck (tw. bis 0,6 bar), da ist mit schmalen Reifen nichts mehr anzufangen...


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2012)

Hi,

würde eventuell am Montag oder Dienstag ne Runde fahren. Der Chef hat recht: wir verabreden uns im genannten Thread... Aber gerne auch hier mal... Interessiert danna ber nur 2 -3 Leute...

Wie gehabt fahren wir hier "immer". Wobei ich ab dem 28.05 im Urlaub bin.


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, bei mir hat sich ein netter Herr von Trek gemeldet, ich war wohl etwas lästig über das Bike-Magazin:

Hallo Herr xxxx,

ich habe ihre mail von xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx weitergeleitet bekommen. Ich möchte Ihnen persönlich versichern, dass wir an einer Lösung mit Hochdruck arbeiten und wir sie demnächst kommunizieren werden. Grundsätzlich gilt aber, dass wir uns um jegliche Garantiefälle kümmern und Ersatz geliefert haben und werden.

beste Grüße xx xx

Das hört sich doch gut an, oder?

@Nill, super Bilder und Glückwunsch zum 22. Platz. Lag bestimmt am Bike, oder?

Hey du kommst sogar im Fernseher:
http://tv.bike-magazin.de/webtv/
Unter Riva Spezial am Dienstag, sauber.
Aber die Gabel sieht ganz schön platt aus.


----------



## Padde (7. Mai 2012)

Mein Händler hat mir auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt, dass es Ende Juli, eher aber August neue Streben geben wird.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Mai 2012)

oh..., das ist ja praktisch so am Ende des Sommers...(übertrieben gesagt )

Aber gut, dass etwas passiert!


Vielen dank an den Zipfel und all die anderen, die Mails geschrieben haben! Hat ja den Stein ins rollen gebracht und dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass die neuen Streben halten!


----------



## fuzzball (7. Mai 2012)

Das sind ja gute Nachrichten, danke an die, welche Trek bzw. die Magazine ständig genervt (positiv gemeint) haben.

Jetzt freu ich mich auf meinen neuen Dämpfer  (wenn er irgendwann mal kommt).


----------



## Padde (7. Mai 2012)

Das ist vor allem NACH meiner Reise nach British Columbia... 
Aber, ja, immerhin passiert überhaupt etwas.


----------



## gurkenkaiser (7. Mai 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt aber, dass wir uns um jegliche Garantiefälle kümmern und Ersatz geliefert haben und werden.



Naja, finde ich jetzt eher unspektakulär -
das heisst doch erstmal nur, dass man weiterhin reaktiv gebrochene Streben austauschen wird bis die Garantie abgelaufen ist.
Von einer Einsicht über einen konstruktiven Mangel bzw. Änderung des Designs ist das noch weit entfernt.

Deckt sich im übrigen mit der Aussage des Trek Store Essen,
dass man natürlich auf Garantie austauschen werde,
ansonsten aber keine herstellerseitigen Überlegungen bekannt seien -
und als Concept Store sei man ja bestens informiert.
Ausserdem habe man dort noch keinen einzigen derartigen Fall zu Gesicht bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auch letzte Woche in Essen angerufen. Mir sagte man auch, dass es keine gebrochenen Streben gäbe..., find ich einfach nur noch belustigend soetwas.

Der Typ denkt auch, der Gesprächspartner ist ein Vollhonk...


Aber erstmal abwarten, was Trek macht, dann kann man immer noch kotzen


----------



## Padde (7. Mai 2012)

also laut Aussage meines Händlers entwickelt Trek gerade verstärkte Streben... er sagte aber auch statistisch wäre bisher nicht mehr gebrochen als bei anderen Herstellern..,

(Deswegen entwickeln sie jetzt auch neue Streben für ein ausrangiertes Modell... 



gurkenkaiser schrieb:


> Naja, finde ich jetzt eher unspektakulär -
> das heisst doch erstmal nur, dass man weiterhin reaktiv gebrochene Streben austauschen wird bis die Garantie abgelaufen ist.
> Von einer Einsicht über einen konstruktiven Mangel bzw. Änderung des Designs ist das noch weit entfernt.
> 
> ...


----------



## urks (7. Mai 2012)

immerhin scheint unsere Aktion in der Trekwelt inzwischen flächendeckend für Gesprächsstoff zu sorgen (ausser in Essen natürlich - aber die sind ja lt. Homepage auch auf Frauenräder spezialisiert  ).

Jetzt brauchen wir nur mehr ein brauchbares Ergebnis...


----------



## ElMojito (7. Mai 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch letzte Woche in Essen angerufen. Mir sagte man auch, dass es keine gebrochenen Streben gäbe..., find ich einfach nur noch belustigend soetwas.
> 
> Der Typ denkt auch, der Gesprächspartner ist ein Vollhonk...
> 
> ...



Habe die Tage auch ne Email aus Essen bekommen....
Hier mal das gute Schriftstück:

" Hey XXXXXX, seitens Trek gibt es keine offizielle Rückrufaktion bezüglich defekten Kettenstreben oder Konstruktionsfehlern. Sollte der Fall bei dir eintreffen was wir ja nicht hoffen wollen bekommst du von Trek selbstverständlich eine neue Strebe. Ich kenne natürlich die Horrorgeschichten im IBC Forum jeder Postet natürlich nur was alles schlecht ist ABER bei der verkauften Masse an Scratch Bikes ist die Ausfallquote sehr gering. Wir hoffen das du weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Scratch Bike haben wirst.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen, XXXXXX XXXXXXX "  

Mal abwarten ob wir neue Streben bekommen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Mai 2012)

> " Hey XXXXXX, seitens Trek gibt es keine offizielle Rückrufaktion bezüglich defekten Kettenstreben oder Konstruktionsfehlern. Sollte der Fall bei dir eintreffen was wir ja nicht hoffen wollen bekommst du von Trek selbstverständlich eine neue Strebe. Ich kenne natürlich die Horrorgeschichten im IBC Forum jeder Postet natürlich nur was alles schlecht ist ABER bei der verkauften Masse an Scratch Bikes ist die Ausfallquote sehr gering. Wir hoffen das du weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Scratch Bike haben wirst.



Wasn das für ne Pfeiffe im Trek Store?

Ich kann noch dazusagen, daß sich bei mir der Trek Marketing Manager gemeldet hat, nicht irgendein Store Fuzzie!
Also denke ich das Ding geht seinen Weg, aber es dauert halt noch ne Weile, jeden Tag ne Strebe schweissen, Fräsen und auslagern und das mal 28......


----------



## Bashorbadger (7. Mai 2012)

Und weil sich das Scratch so dermaßen gut verkauft hat, wurde es aus dem Programm genommen 


> ...ist ABER bei der verkauften Masse an Scratch Bikes ist die Ausfallquote sehr gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (7. Mai 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> Und weil sich das Scratch so dermaßen gut verkauft hat, wurde es aus dem Programm genommen



Steht doch in der Bike (Mountainbike?), das Rad ist bergauf kaum fahrbar, da muss es doch rausgenommen werden .


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Mai 2012)

Stimmt ja, unfahrbar.


----------



## ElMojito (7. Mai 2012)

Jaja die Bikebravos  ändern ihre Meinung so schnell wie ein Chamäleon die Farbe


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Mai 2012)

und gerade bergauf ists ja super fahrbar..., ich glaub, da sind andere auf jeden Fall nicht besser...


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Mai 2012)

> und gerade bergauf ists ja super fahrbar..., ich glaub, da sind andere auf jeden Fall nicht besser...



Jo, habe ich auch geglaubt, bis ich das Gegenteil gelesen habe, und das muss ja stimmen!


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Mai 2012)

Es tut sich was:

Hallo Herr xxxx,

Spätestens Ende dieser Woche werden wir jeden (Händler und natürlich auch Magazine und Endverbraucher) über unsere geplanten Maßnahmen informieren.
beste Grüße

xxxxxx xxxxx


----------



## jan84 (8. Mai 2012)

Oho, ich bin gespannt .


----------



## ElMojito (8. Mai 2012)

Mal sehn was die Essener Spezis so dazu sagen


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich bestelle gleich mal 6 Streben für unser Treffen im Juni bei mir, dann können wir gleich gemeinsam Umbauen, für Getränke sorge ich dann auch noch.


----------



## praktica (8. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute,
ich bin eigentlich schon fast Besitzer dieses Treks Scratch9 :
bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/505626/cat/42

Aber was ich hier so lese, lässt mich mehr als nur Grübeln, besonders weil der Verkäufer keine Rechnungen mehr hat! 

Da ich mit Ausrüstung gute 100kg auf die Waage bringe, sehe ich mich nicht auf einem Scratch sitzen, denn ich mache auch Ausflüge in die Karpaten (Rumänien) und dort einen Schweisser zu finden wird sich als äußerst schwierig herausstellen. 
Ich habe eigentlich auf ein Bike gehofft, dass wirklich lange lebt...

Ich bin eigentlich durch die ganzen Nachrichten hier sehr enttäuscht, gibt es direkte Alternativen zum Scratch oder was sagt ihr? Kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (8. Mai 2012)

n Scratch ohne orig. Rechnung zu kaufen... viel spaß damit! Hast ja schon als 2t Besitzer trotz orig. Rechnung Probleme mit der Garantie.


----------



## SteffenUp (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

bin nun auch endlich Besitzer eines Scratch..
Habe das Bike gebraucht gekauft (sogar mit Zusicherung der Garantieübernahme durch den Bikeshop des Erstkäufers).

Leider komme ich mit dem Dämpfersetup überhaupt nicht klar da ich keinerlei Anleitung dazu bekommen habe, außerdem ist auf der Trekseite auch nichts passendes zu finden.
Evtl. kann mir ja hier im Forum jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, oder zumindest einen Link zu ner SetupGuide geben.
Habe auch schon die Forumsuche bemüht.. 

Es handelt sich um ein Trek Scratch 8 Coil, Größe L  Jahrgang 2011 im Originalzustand.
Beim Dämpfer bin ich mir jedoch nicht sicher ob da die original Feder drinn ist..
Auf der Feder steht Foxshox 400x2.80

Ohne Protektoren bring ich um die 83kg auf die Wage.

Über ein paar Tips oder Links würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Mai 2012)

@practica

Also den Preis für ein Bike ohne Rechnung finde ich schon sehr hoch und dann noch die Strebe?!


----------



## fose (9. Mai 2012)

@SteffenUp

Here you go:







Greetz


----------



## fuzzball (9. Mai 2012)

@practica: der Preis ist sportlich, mehr als EUR 2000 - 1500 ist das Rad eigentlich nicht wert; zumal man es neu für deutlich weniger bekommt. Dann mit Garantie, GWL, etc http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...sidDEMOSHOP=d41f6168f1245660ea8a9e176f5c0182; klar die Ausstattung ist schlechter aber eine Hammerschmidt mit 180mm Kurbelarmlänge (?) und für den Differenzbetrag kann man das Neue durchaus noch aufmöbeln.


----------



## praktica (9. Mai 2012)

Wow, sehr gutes Angebot, leider it das M (und Scratch 8) und ich bei meinen 1,85 brauche L. Sonst aber ein sehr sehr gutes Angebot, mehr von sowas gerne auch als PM. Auf solche Links stoße ich irgendwie nie.
Das ist ja mehr als interessant...
Aber die Frage bleibt noch immer : Wie siehts aus mit den Brüchen? Wie häufig treten die auf? Der Kerl dem das Bike gehört, hats auch gut gefahren, das erkennt man an der stark verschlissenen Vorderbremse.


----------



## fuzzball (9. Mai 2012)

die Scratch Brüche die mir bekannt sind beschränken sich auf die in diesem Forum, kenne außerhalb aber auch nur 2 zusätzliche Scratch Eigentümer. Bei diesen ist allerdings nach 2 Jahren noch nichts gebrochen oder gerissen. Einer von diesen zählt mit 100kg auch zur gewichtigern Klasse.


----------



## ElMojito (9. Mai 2012)

Ich bin Ca. 1.82 und fahre das Scratch in M! Klar, die Kiste is ziemlich kurz, ich komm so aber bestens zurecht! Bei sehr Tourenlastigem Einsatz, würde ich auch L nehmen....


----------



## jan84 (9. Mai 2012)

praktica schrieb:


> Wow, sehr gutes Angebot, leider it das M (und Scratch 8) und ich bei meinen 1,85 brauche L. Sonst aber ein sehr sehr gutes Angebot, mehr von sowas gerne auch als PM. Auf solche Links stoße ich irgendwie nie.
> Das ist ja mehr als interessant...
> Aber die Frage bleibt noch immer : Wie siehts aus mit den Brüchen? Wie häufig treten die auf? Der Kerl dem das Bike gehört, hats auch gut gefahren, das erkennt man an der stark verschlissenen Vorderbremse.



Ich fahr bei 1,86 XL und wöllte nicht gegen L tauschen, wäre mir für längere Touren zu niedrig. In der Länge nehmen sich die Größen eh nicht allzuviel, deswegen wahrscheinlich auch die stark schwankenden Größenempfehlungen. Im Park komm ich mit dem Scratch einer Freundin (M) auch ohne probleme klar. Wobei L bei Dir wahrscheinlich noch funktioniert, musst halt eben gucken ob Du einen ausreichenden Sattelauszug hinbekommst. 


Was meinst Du mit verschlissener Vorderradbremse? Das die Beläge runter sind? Das kommt bei wenns Wetter ganz blöd kommt teilweise 2 mal im Monat vor. 

Ob die Strebe reißt oder nicht hängt *meiner* Meinung/Einschätzung nach - ab nem bestimmten Fahrergewicht - eigentlich nurnoch vom Einsatzzweck ab. Wenn das Rad im oberen Bereich von dem was es kann gefahren wird reißt die Strebe früher oder später. Das ist - wenn man davon ausgeht, dass alle Streben von der Konstruktion her gleich und von der Fertigung her ähnlich sind - vom Grundsatz her einfache Betriebsfestigkeit/Bruchmechanik.  
Mit 2-4 Parkbesuchen pro Monat werden in nem halben Jahr wahrscheinlich mehr Belastungen auflaufen als bei 2 Jahren 4-6 Stunden Tourenfahren auf mittelschweren Trails in der Woche. 

Das sich die Brüche hier im Forum häufen hat - wieder meiner Meinung nach - zwei Gründe. Zum einen landet man wenn man nach dem Problem sucht wahrscheinlich automatisch hier im Thread. Und zum anderen werden die Leute hier im Forum wahrscheinlich mit größerer Motivation/Ambition biken als jemand der sich das Rad beim Händler kauft und nicht weiter mit dem Thema "Biken" auseinandersetzt, außer halt einfach fahren zu gehen. 

grüße,
Jan, der das Scratch trotzdem generell empfiehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fose (9. Mai 2012)

@practica:
falls du es genau wissen willst:






@lle scratchfahrer:
lenkwinkel bei 30% sag: 63,5° --> deswegen geht die kiste so geil... ;-)


----------



## praktica (9. Mai 2012)

Danke.
Ein Scratch 9 in L fÃ¼r 850â¬ mit Fox 5.0 DHX DÃ¤mpfer sowie einem Ersatzschaltauge und dem Steuersatz. Das wÃ¼rde mir Preislich gerade noch passen, ist das zu viel?
Obs ne Rechnung gibt, habe ich bereits gefragt, warte auf die Antwort.

EDIT :

Garantie besteht bis Einschl. 28.5.13

Preis ok? Zuschlagen?


----------



## ElMojito (10. Mai 2012)

Für den Rahmen oder komplett?


----------



## praktica (10. Mai 2012)

Es handelt sich nur um die angegeben Parts, also nur Rahmen, Dämpfer und Ersatzteile.
Die Rechnung ist nur für den Rahmen, wenn du das gemeint hast.


----------



## Bashorbadger (10. Mai 2012)

n schnapper ist es nicht, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Mai 2012)

Na ja, der DHX steht ja schon oft genug mit 180-200 zum Verkauf.
Dann sind 450 für den Rahmen doch sehr in Ordnung.
Aber nur mit Rechnung und Sichtprüfung der Strebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrox (10. Mai 2012)

ich nehm den rahmen !


----------



## praktica (10. Mai 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> ich nehm den rahmen !



Viel Glück und Spaß mit, ich habe abgesagt und werde mich vorerst dem Trek Wahn entziehen und mich anderweitig umsehen, bis das Problem mit den Streben im Griff ist oder ich einen anderen Rahmen gefunden habe.
Nur weil hier noch keiner Schaden von einem solchen Bruch davon getragen hat, heißt es nicht, dass es mir als erstes passieren kann.
Natürlich gibt es etliche andere Rahmen, denen auch die Strebe reißen kann, aber wenn das Problem bekannt ist, versuche ich dem Scratch zu widerstehen, auch wenn ich den Rahmen wirklich Hammer finde.


----------



## ElMojito (10. Mai 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> n schnapper ist es nicht, meiner meinung nach.



Finde ich aber Ok... Wenn die neuen Streben kommen, geht das klar! Es gehen teilweise alte Kona Stinkyrahmen mit Dämpfer für 500 weg! 
Nur mal als Vergleich.... 
Ich finde so um die 1000 Euro für nen gut erhaltenen Rahmen ist Ok! 

@praktica
Von der Strebengeschichte lass ich mich nicht mehr beeindrucken! Ich kontrolliere regelmäßig die Strebe auf Rissbildung und gut! 
Wenn alle Garantieansprüche geklärt sind, sehe ich keinen Grund das Scratch zu verteufeln! Aber das ist dein Bier Ich würde auch dagegen entscheiden, wenn ich bedenken hätte!


----------



## praktica (10. Mai 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Finde ich aber Ok... Wenn die neuen Streben kommen, geht das klar! Es gehen teilweise alte Kona Stinkyrahmen mit Dämpfer für 500 weg!
> Nur mal als Vergleich....
> Ich finde so um die 1000 Euro für nen gut erhaltenen Rahmen ist Ok!
> 
> ...



Ich verteufle den Rahmen nicht, ich bin einfach nicht entschlossen.


----------



## woodmonkey (10. Mai 2012)

Ich liebe mein Scratch und die Geschichte mit der Strebe (eine mit Rissbildung, problemlos getauscht) hatte mir auch Sorgen wegen der Langlebigkeit bereitet. Da aber ein Einlenken seitens Trek da zu sein scheint (warten wir mal ab was jetzt letztendlich kommt), werde ich daran ohne Bedenken festhalten.

Deswegen mal ne Frage, ich werde jetzt mal ein paar Gramm einsparen am Scratch und wollte mal nen anderen Dämpfer fahren (zur Zeit Coil).

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem DHX 5.0 Air oder dem Vivid (R2C2?) Air?

Gabeltechnisch liebäugle ich mit ner 160er Float RC2 (wenn mal Geld dafür da ist  ).

Felgen wird es jetzt definitiv mal andere geben, die Cousins haben jetzt wirklich einiges mit gemacht und das merkt man ihnen an. Werde die nur noch für reine Abfahrtssachen halten (wird nen Hope 2 Evo mit Flow oder Fun Works 4 Way mit Flow).

So long.


----------



## fuzzball (10. Mai 2012)

was fährst du, eher tourlastig oder eher abfahrtslastig?


----------



## ElMojito (11. Mai 2012)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein Scratch und die Geschichte mit der Strebe (eine mit Rissbildung, problemlos getauscht) hatte mir auch Sorgen wegen der Langlebigkeit bereitet. Da aber ein Einlenken seitens Trek da zu sein scheint (warten wir mal ab was jetzt letztendlich kommt), werde ich daran ohne Bedenken festhalten.
> 
> Deswegen mal ne Frage, ich werde jetzt mal ein paar Gramm einsparen am Scratch und wollte mal nen anderen Dämpfer fahren (zur Zeit Coil).
> 
> ...



Was für ne Gabel hast Du jetzt drin? Ich hab nen Scratch Air und würde gerne mal auf Coil umbauen.... Für eine Saison... 
Ich hab ne 160er Fox Float R drin... Falls du Interesse an nem Tausch hast, kannste dich ja über PN Melden... Da könnte man alles weitere Klären... Wie gesagt, falls Interesse beszeht


----------



## woodmonkey (11. Mai 2012)

@ fuzzball:

ich fahre abfahrtlastige Touren  . Ich fahre mit dem Scratch alles, bzw. bin ich alles damit gefahren. Hatte es zu erst als "do it all" gedacht, mir aber mittlerweile ein Spindrift für reines DH und Park aufgebaut.

Das Scratch ist jetzt also mein Enduro-Alltags-Tourer,mit der Option im Urlaub auch viel Spass in einem Park oder DH zu haben.

Komme so auch mit dem Gewicht klar und allen hinterher (vorneweg), und die haben teilweise 4kg+ weniger. Auch lange Touren sind kein Ding (fahre nächste Woche einen EifelX über 4-5 Tage mit dem Teil).

Felgen mache ich wegen der Agilität. Dämpfer und Gabel um das Gewicht mal zu drücken, wobei ich noch nicht weiss ob mir Antistahl gefällt . Ich mag eigentlich das Verhalten von den Stahlsachen, speziell den "Pop" und das Ansprechen.

@ElMojito:

Meine Gabel ist technisch fit (war erst im Service), aber optisch doch stark runtergerockt. Hat Macken im Casting und den Standrohren (die beeinflussen die Funktion nicht und ziehen kein Öl). Ich weiss auch noch nicht ob ich nicht doch lieber Stahl weiter fahren möchte. Aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## fuzzball (11. Mai 2012)

hab letztes Jahr über mehrere Wochen diverse Luftdämpfer im Scratch getestet (u.a. Vivid Air) zum Vergleich hatte ich einen modifizierten RP2 und einen Stoy (welcher allerdings nicht auf das Scratch angepasst wurde).

Soweit es nur bergab geht war dieser Vivid (den CC Air gab es damals noch nicht) wirklich gut, aber subjektiv nicht so gut wie der Stoy und der Gewichtsunterschied ist nicht mehr wirklich groß. 

Da ich eher auf den lokalen Trails unterwegs bin (seltener im BP) brauche ich einen Allrounddämpfer, der nicht nur in einem Gebiet gut ist: Dieser Vivid war bergab gut und bergauf ******* - wenn man nicht ständig das Setup ändern will. 

DHX Air hatte ich nicht. 

Ich hab meinen Favoriten gefunden und bestellt, sobald ich diesen habe und ein bißchen testen konnte kann ich ja ein Feedback geben.


----------



## Padde (11. Mai 2012)

Ist heute nicht der Tag, an dem Trek seine Kunden, Händler und die Restöffentlichkeit informieren wollte, wie es weitergeht in Sachen Strebe?
Also ich wär' soweit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (11. Mai 2012)

padde schrieb:


> ist heute nicht der tag, an dem trek seine kunden, händler und die restöffentlichkeit informieren wollte, wie es weitergeht in sachen strebe?
> Also ich wär' soweit!!


dito!


----------



## urks (11. Mai 2012)

Seitens der Magazine, welche ich angeschrieben habe, hats (zumindest bis Mittags) keine Aussage gegeben - obwohl auch denen versprochen wurde, dass es bis spätestens Ende der Woche eine Stellungnahme geben wird...


----------



## ElMojito (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, gibt es für den Originalen Steuersatz von FSA Reduzierhülsen, sodass ich ne Gabel mit 11/8 Gabelschaft einbauen kann? Könnte vielleicht gut an ne Totem kommen, die einen 11/8 Schaft hat... 
Das es grundsätzlich geht nen 11/8 Schaft über Spezielle Steuersätze in ein Komisches Steuerrohr zu bekommen weiss ich... nur ist mein Steuersatz noch ziemlich Frisch und ich will ihn nicht unbedingt ausbauen.... 
Falls das nicht geht, kann mir Jemand ein paar Steuersätze nennen, die Passen? Mit dem Thema hab ich mich noch nie groß auseinander gesetzt und das Internet hilft mir auch nicht viel weiter...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Mai 2012)

Nabend,

ich hab in meinem Scratch Ersatz einen Acros Steuersatz http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/TAPERED/AiSX-22-R-S-rot-ZS44-28-6-|-ZS55-40-30::600.html
Der hat eine Reduzierhülse dabei, so dass man sowohl tapered als auch 1 1/8 nutzen kann. FSA kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2012)

Tja, ich warte auch noch auf die gestern versprochene Stellungnahme, oder heisst zum Ende der Woche vielleicht Sonntag?
Die werden doch wegen uns nicht etwa am Wochenende arbeiten müssen?!


----------



## Groooveman (13. Mai 2012)

Hi leute, ich bin am überlegen mir ein scratch aus 2011 gebraucht aber fast neu zu kaufen. Ich wiege voll ausgestattet etwa max 65kg.
Was denkt ihr, lohnt es sich das bike zu kaufen oder ist die gefahr eines rahmenbruches zu groß?


----------



## monty87 (13. Mai 2012)

Der Rahmen wird normalerweise nicht brechen. Das Problem ist die Kettenstrebe. Trotz dessen würde ich mir das Scratch kaufen, es ist imho ein sehr feines Bike. Da Trek jetzt wohl eine verbesserte Strebe baut, muss man sich darum keine all zu großen sorgen machen.


----------



## Groooveman (13. Mai 2012)

Okay gut da bin ich mal beruhigt  ich fahre sowieso nicht zu radikal DH und habe eigentlich auch kein Park besuch vor gehabt.

Was haltet ihr von dem angebot:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/503946/cat/500


----------



## timtrail (13. Mai 2012)

monty87 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird normalerweise nicht brechen. Das Problem ist die Kettenstrebe. Trotz dessen würde ich mir das Scratch kaufen, es ist imho ein sehr feines Bike. Da Trek jetzt wohl eine verbesserte Strebe baut, muss man sich darum keine all zu großen sorgen machen.



Woher nimmst Du diese Information?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty87 (13. Mai 2012)

wurd hier so kommuniziert.


----------



## monty87 (13. Mai 2012)

@grooveman: das bike ist imho sehr gut ich mag die komponenten. ob es ein geiler deal ist weiß ich nicht da sort kein preis steht.


----------



## Groooveman (13. Mai 2012)

Preis wäre 2000

Einen Trek Händler hätte ich auch hier bei mir im Ort für Service und Kettenstreben


----------



## Nill (13. Mai 2012)

HAAAAALLLLOOO TREK GAS?!  Noch da ? 

Oder hat es euch bei so vielen Kommentaren die Finger zugeklebt ?

Meine Geduld ist zwar strapazierfähig, aber Infos müssen schon kommen.

.......


----------



## bike1 (14. Mai 2012)

Er ist schon noch da. Er hat nur keine Lust -oder keine Erlaubnis zu antworten.


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Mai 2012)

Hab nochmals ne Mail geschrieben und an den versprochenen Termin erinnert, werde euch berichten.
Jetzt wird es aber auch mal langsam Zeit, soviel Zeit kann man jetzt auch nicht benötigen, um eine Lösung für uns zu finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,

war der Termin für das Treffen am 15.06? Habe einen Geburtstags-Grill Termin reinbekommen. Muss mich dann mal mit dem Jan wegen der Anfahrt abstimmen. Ich will auf jedenn Fall mit euch radeln...

Gruß


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Mai 2012)

Ja, da ist der Termin.
Da aber jetzt die Eisheiligen bei uns voll reinhauen und zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Schafskälte kommen wird, ist vielleicht an eine Verschiebung nach hinten zu überlegen.
Mir ist es egal, nur ein Vorschlag meinerseits, im letzten Jahr hatten wir Schnee bis 1300m und dieses Jahr ist ja auch schon wieder so verrückt.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich bin beim verschieben mit dabei. Ich würde zwar auch zu dem Termin kommen, aber es ist halt die Schwiegermutter, die sich ein grillen wünscht. Das kann zu Problememen mit meiner Freundin führen. Mach doch noch einen Alternativ-Vorschlag. Wenn der passt ist ja alles gut. Ich kann dann bis ende September...(Außer am 04.08...)

Gruß


----------



## Nill (14. Mai 2012)

dann kann ich ja vllt auch vorbei kommen 

BTW: jemand von euch kommendes WE in Winterberg ?


----------



## ElMojito (14. Mai 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja vllt auch vorbei kommen
> 
> BTW: jemand von euch kommendes WE in Winterberg ?



Yo von Donnerstag bis Samstag


----------



## othu (14. Mai 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja vllt auch vorbei kommen
> 
> BTW: jemand von euch kommendes WE in Winterberg ?



Donnerstag und Freitag


----------



## Lipoly (14. Mai 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> BTW: jemand von euch kommendes WE in Winterberg ?



Samstag, aber ohne Rad, dafür mit Cam!

Letztes Jahr war bei Sixpack am Stand einer der war von Trek.... wenn der dieses Jahr wieder da ist krall ich mir den mal und frag den mal aus


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch in Winterberg, von Freitag bis Sonntag


----------



## Reini65 (14. Mai 2012)

Trek scheint die Lager zu räumen. Haben mir an die Austauschstrebe gleich noch einen Rahmen angehangen.Danke auch noch mal an FunCorner für die zügige Abwicklung .
Alt vor 3 Wochen am Dalco



Neu




Reini


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Mai 2012)

Da hängt ganz nett was rum Reini, so würde ich nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pred0509 (14. Mai 2012)

Ist jemand Samstag in Beerfelden? Da werde ich nochmal meiner Strebe auf den Zahn fühlen. Evlt. trifft man sich ja


----------



## praktica (15. Mai 2012)

Immer noch keine News zum Rahmen...?


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Mai 2012)

Scratch Treffen:

Hier die, die im Juni Zeit haben:

Termin ist ja vermutlich der 15.-17.Juni.
Eingetragen haben sich fest:
LarsLipp
Jan84
[email protected]
Lipper-Zipfel
ein vielleicht hat
Hans.d.87

Welchen Termin wollt ihr denn Ersatzweise?
Eine Woche später, zwei Wochen später oder dabei bleiben?
Mir ist es wurscht.
22.-24.06.2012 oder
29.-01.07.2012
Vom Schnee und vom Wetter her kann es da nur besser werden, im Moment geht nur Südseitig was bis 1600m und das bleibt auch noch die nächsten zwei Wochen so.
Dann kommt eine Wetterbesserung und auch höhere Temperaturen.


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wie gesagt würde ich auch zum ersten Termin kommtn. Anreise aber erst am Freitag, da ich ja arbeiten muss.

Die anderen passen bei mir auch.

Gruß


----------



## Marciman (15. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch vom Freitag bis Sonntag in Winterberg, aber auch mehr mit Kamera.

Wie wäre es dort bereits mit einem Treffen? Ein gemeinsames Aufschlagen bei Trek könnte ja vielleicht auch imponieren!?!


----------



## hans.d.87 (15. Mai 2012)

29.-01.07.2012

Wäre doch gut oder. Da ist es sicher schon wärmer.


----------



## Matrox (15. Mai 2012)

von meiner seite aus dann eher nach dem 20.Juli - sonst wirds mir zu knapp - muss Anfang Juli Masterarbeit abgeben,das gibt zuviel Stress... bin 13.-15.7 in Saalbach


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Mai 2012)

Also, nach reiflicher Überlegung bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, den Termin auf dem 15.06.12 stehen zu lassen, die Terminfindung wird dann später echt schwierig, jeder hat irgendwas und kann mal da und dort nicht......

Trek hat sich immer noch nicht bei mir gemeldet, die fliegen gerade in die USA und schweissen dort die Streben 
Bin ziemlich sauer, hier wird man doch komplett verarscht, oder?!
Mein Bike Zeitungskontakt befindet sich im Urlaub, also auch da keine Möglichkeit um nachhaken zu können......


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

bin dann auch dafür den Termin stehen zu lassen. Sorry für das lostreten. War dann aber klar, dass jeder wieder mit seinen Wünschen kommt.

Ich stimme mich mit Jan ab, eventuell kann ich meiner Grillverpflichtung ja noch nachkommen. 

@Jan: wieder im Lande? Wahrscheinlich nicht. Eventuell klappt es ja noch mit einer Runde hier vor Ort.

@Zipfel: wo wohnst du gleich noch mal. Da ich ab Freitag in einer Woche im Urlaub bin wollt ich mich vorab schon mal an die Organisation der Anreise und Übernachtung machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Mai 2012)

Südlichste Stadt Deutschlands.
Hier der Campingplatz:
http://www.illercamping.de/
Hier das Gästeamt:
http://www.sonthofen.de/Tourismus.aspx
Hier der Bikepark Hindelang für den ersten Treffpunkt.
http://www.bikepark-hindelang.de/


----------



## urks (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hab Rückmeldung vom Mountainbike Rider Magazin und vom Freeride Magazin bekommen - auch sie haben noch immer keine Stellungnahme von Trek erhalten. 

Zitat MBR: _jo, so langsam weiss ich, was du meinst, ich werd auch nur um ne antwort vertröstet..._

Immerhin sehen auch die Magazine, wie seitens Trek mit "einfachen" Kunden wirklich umgegangen wird...


----------



## Bashorbadger (16. Mai 2012)

einfache kunden? wir fahren zwar keine carbon slashs oder sessions, aber immerhin eins der teuersten bikes die sie im angebot haben. also wenn n hobel vom aldi kaputt geht und man keine antwort bekommt, dann war das ja abzusehen. Aber sowas...

Auf dem Hinterbau sind 3 Jahre Garantie oder? da ich ein 2010ner Modell habe muss ich mir mal überlegen was als nächstes kommt.

grüße moritz


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Mai 2012)

Die Garantie erneuert sich doch bei jeder neuen Strebe.
Also habe ich Garantie, solange ich das Bike fahre und die Strebe weiter reissen.


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2012)

@Lars: Ja wieder im Lande, am WE aber bei Regentour in den Bergen wohl nen Infekt eingefangen, liege flach :/.

@Bashorbadger: Was außer einfache Kunden soll man sonst sein? Wenn Du irgendne Premium-Behandlung willst brauchst Du entweder Glück mit dem Händler oder Glück mit dem Hersteller. Letztendlich kann ich mich bisher nur über die Infopolitik von Trek beschweren. Der Austausch der Streben lief immer superschnell und problemlos. 

@Roman: Auf die Austauschstreben hat man keine seperate Gewährleistung. Sprich 2 Jahre nach Kauf des Bikes ist die Gewährleistung weg. Was in den Trek-Garantiebedingungen steht weiss ich nicht. Kaufst Du die Streben auf eigene Rechnung oder lässt Du die Streben auf eigene Rechnung austauschen hast Du 2 Jahre Gewährleistung ab Rechnungsdatum der Streben/des Austausches. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Mai 2012)

Ah ja, danke für die Info und gute Besserung vom frisch verschneiten Allgäu ins Flachland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trek_GAS (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
danke für eure Geduld. Wir von Trek möchten zur Angelegenheit wie folgt Stellung beziehen:
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]
Trek Scratch-Modelle wurde zwischen 2009 und 2011 weltweit verkauft. Es handelt sich um ein Mountainbike mit sehr breitem Einsatzbereich, das sowohl für normale Touren als auch auf anspruchsvollen Trails mit Sprüngen und grobem Untergrund verwendet wird. Dementsprechend unterschiedlich sind die Belastungen, die am Rahmen auftreten können.
In Einzelfällen sind, in Folge extremer Belastungen, Hinterbauschwingen gebrochen. Selbstverständlich wurden und werden sämtliche Fälle im Rahmen der Garantiebestimmungen von Trek prompt ausgetauscht.
Interne Tests haben nun ergeben, dass keine sicherheitsrelevanten Probleme bestehen, wenn das Rad unter normalen Bedingungen gefahren wird. Die Anzahl der reklamierten Fälle liegt zudem unterhalb der statistisch signifikanten Grenze. Im Interesse der Zufriedenheit seiner Kunden hat sich Trek aber freiwillig dazu entschlossen eventuelle Garantieansprüche auch nach Ablauf der derzeit geltenden zweijährigen Gewährleistungspflicht (gültig ab Kaufdatum) zu erfüllen. Zusätzlich wird ab Juli eine überarbeitete Hinterbauschwinge erhältlich sein.

Die Zuverlässigkeit seiner Produkte und die Zufriedenheit und Sicherheit der Kunden steht bei Trek an oberster Stelle. Für Fragen kontaktieren Sie bitte Ihren nächsten Trek Händler.[/FONT]


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Stellungnahme. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie es dann läuft...


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Mai 2012)

> Zusätzlich wird ab Juli eine überarbeitete Hinterbauschwinge erhältlich sein.



Erhältlich für Eigenerwerb oder auf Garantie?

Für mich persönlich eine unbefriedigende Lösung und eine Stellungnahme die ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.
Ich bezeichne mich als normalen Fahrer, da ich schon viel zu alt und zu schissig bin, wenn es um Sprünge geht. Ich fahre nur alpine, verblockte Trails und hopse mal einen halben Meter runter und trotzdem habe ich einen Riss in der Strebe.

Deshalb würde ich zu einer verbesserten Austauschstrebe für Alle tendieren.

Aber trotzdem schon mal danke an Trek GAS.


----------



## urks (16. Mai 2012)

@Trek_GAS: auch meinerseits Danke für die Information. Die Weiterentwicklung der Strebe und die Garantieverlängerung sind ein guter Kompromiss!

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: woran ist die neue Strebe zu erkennen?


----------



## Matrox (16. Mai 2012)

Schönes Statement.
@Trek_GAS
wird ab Juli dann nur bei evtl. anfallenden Garantieansprüchen die überarbeitete Schwinge ausgeliefert oder bekommt man auch eine noch intakte Schwinge "auf Kulanz" ersetzt ?


----------



## Nill (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] TREK GAS: danke das ihr eine Neue schwinge baut. Kundenzufriedenheit läge bei 100 % wenn ihr ein austauschprogramm für die  jetzigen Intakten streben anordnet. Nutze das bike auch Einsatz gerecht. Und mein subjektives empfinden für die Sicherheit beim biken  ist leider eher schlecht als recht.

Danke für die Stellungnahme.


----------



## Deep (16. Mai 2012)

Danke fürs Statement. Ich bin mit dem Rad zwar auch nur Endurotouren gefahren und habe die ersten Anzeichen eines Risses, aber nun gut. 
Mich würde noch interessieren in welcher Farbe die überarbeitete Schwinge kommt? Ob ich die dann selbst Lackieren muss damit das Rad nicht aussieht wie vom Schrottplatz?

Irgendwie hat die Geschichte was tragisches, weil die Zughalter, die mit Sicherheit das Problem verursachen, an dem Rahmen eigentlich unnötig sind. Das war meine erste Handlung an dem Rad, den Schaltzug durch die Kettenstrebe zu legen.


----------



## othu (16. Mai 2012)

Trek_GAS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für eure Geduld. Wir von Trek möchten zur Angelegenheit wie folgt Stellung beziehen:
> [FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]
> Trek Scratch-Modelle wurde zwischen 2009 und 2011 weltweit verkauft. Es handelt sich um ein Mountainbike mit sehr breitem Einsatzbereich, das sowohl für normale Touren als auch auf anspruchsvollen Trails mit Sprüngen und grobem Untergrund verwendet wird. Dementsprechend unterschiedlich sind die Belastungen, die am Rahmen auftreten können.
> ...



Finde das ein "bisschen dünn"...

Bekomme ich eine der neuen Streben wenn ich sie haben möchte oder nur wenn ich eine gebrochene habe (wäre kein Problem, liegen 2 von in der Garage)?
Muss ich die selbst zahlen oder geht das auf Trek?
Was passiert mit der Strebe die ich mir auf Vorrat gekauft habe? (nun gut, dass wird mein persönliches Problem sein, sehe ich ein...)
Was ist mit Leuten die das Scratch gebraucht gekauft haben?

Ich habe letztens ein 18Jahre altes Specialized-MTB bei Ebay gekauft um eine Stadtschlampe zu haben. Zufällig bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen Kettenblättern auf eine Info gestoßen, dass Shimano die verbaute Kurbel ein Jahr nach Baudatum des Bikes wegen Bruchgefahr zurückgezogen hat und kostenfrei gegen das Nachfolgemodell austauscht.
Aus Spaß habe ich Paul Lange angeschrieben ob der Rückruf nach 17Jahren(!) noch gültig ist: Ja ist er, so lange bis die letzte betroffende Kubel vom Markt ist! Ich soll die Kurbel einschicken und bekomme entweder das Nachfolgemodell oder den letzten gültigen VK ausgezahlt.

SO stelle ich mir Service vor!
(Ich hab es gelassen, was 18Jahre gehalten hat, wird beim angedachten Verwendungszweck auch weiter halten, das tut ja aber nichts zu Sache...)


----------



## nullstein (16. Mai 2012)

Trek hat doch mit dem oben angegebenen Statement Konstruktionsfehler eingestanden.Sie schreiben zwar,dass interne Tests keine Probleme feststellen ließen.Dennoch entwickeln sie (aus Nächstenliebe) eine neue verstärkte Strebe und gehen über die zwei Jahre Gewährleistung hinaus?


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist letztendlich auch - wie man auch in dem Statement liest - die Definition der Einsatzbereiche. Der Scratch Rahmen ist verdammt leicht für das wofür er beworben wird/freigegeben ist. 
Sowas wie 1%-Fahrer (Belastungen/Schädigung die der Fahrer aufbringt sind höher als die von 99% aller Fahrer) im Automobilbereich "gibts" im Bikebereich nicht bzw. die Thematik ist wenig untersucht. Jeder versteht unter Dingen wie "Enduro", "High-Speed-Abfahrten", "Brutal technische Linien", oder "Knallharte Enduro-Rennen" (letztere 3 aus der Slash-Beschreibung) was anderes... 
Die Hersteller/Entwickler können sich nur auf Erfahrungen, Ingenieurswissen, den aktuellen - relativ dünnen - Stand der Forschung im Bereich Betriebslasten MTB und eigene Tests verlassen. Das reicht um gute Bikes zu bauen, das reicht nicht um ein garantiert fehlerfreies, sehr leichtes Bike am oberen Ende des Belastungsspektrums zu bauen. Woher willst Du mit sicherheit 1%-Fahrer bzw. die bei diesen auftretenden Belastungen nehmen?
Der (Konstruktions?!-) Fehler ist passiert, der bisherige Umgang mit gerissenen/-brochenen Streben war bei den meisten in Ordnung (wenn nicht *kann* es auch am Händler gehangen haben), die kommunizierte Lösung ist akzeptabel, die Kommunikationspolitik ist schlecht. Spaß macht das Rad leider trotzdem . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (16. Mai 2012)

so sehe ich das auch. 
Hätte Trek von Anfang an auf die Mails reagiert wäre ihnen dieses kleine Marketingdesaster und uns viel Aufregung erspart geblieben...


----------



## fuzzball (16. Mai 2012)

Frage an die bei denen die Kettenstrebe getauscht wurde; hat euch der Händler diese mit dem ausdrücklichen Hinweis auf "Kulanz" oder einfach nur getauscht?


----------



## othu (16. Mai 2012)

ich musste sie kaufen (zweitbesitzer)


----------



## Bashorbadger (16. Mai 2012)

das ist mies.


----------



## bike1 (16. Mai 2012)

@Trek Gas

Erstmal danke für die Info. Mir tun sich da aber auch ein paar Fragen auf.

1. Wenn Trek keine Mängel an der Schwinge finden konnte - wieso wird da jetzt eine neue entwickelt? 

2. Was genau wird an der neuen Schwinge die Veränderung sein? Was soll dann diese belastbarer machen als die alte? 

3. Ist die komplette Schwinge gemeint oder nur die Kettenstreben?

4. Wenn ich sie im Juli bei meinem Händler bestelle, muß ich sie zahlen? Wie viel soll die neue denn kosten? 

Die Frage zur Farbe wurde ja schon gestellt.

Gruß


----------



## nullstein (16. Mai 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist letztendlich auch - wie man auch in dem Statement liest - die Definition der Einsatzbereiche. Der Scratch Rahmen ist verdammt leicht für das wofür er beworben wird/freigegeben ist.
> Sowas wie 1%-Fahrer (Belastungen/Schädigung die der Fahrer aufbringt sind höher als die von 99% aller Fahrer) im Automobilbereich "gibts" im Bikebereich nicht bzw. die Thematik ist wenig untersucht. Jeder versteht unter Dingen wie "Enduro", "High-Speed-Abfahrten", "Brutal technische Linien", oder "Knallharte Enduro-Rennen" (letztere 3 aus der Slash-Beschreibung) was anderes...
> Die Hersteller/Entwickler können sich nur auf Erfahrungen, Ingenieurswissen, den aktuellen - relativ dünnen - Stand der Forschung im Bereich Betriebslasten MTB und eigene Tests verlassen. Das reicht um gute Bikes zu bauen, das reicht nicht um ein garantiert fehlerfreies, sehr leichtes Bike am oberen Ende des Belastungsspektrums zu bauen. Woher willst Du mit sicherheit 1%-Fahrer bzw. die bei diesen auftretenden Belastungen nehmen?
> Der (Konstruktions?!-) Fehler ist passiert, der bisherige Umgang mit gerissenen/-brochenen Streben war bei den meisten in Ordnung (wenn nicht *kann* es auch am Händler gehangen haben), die kommunizierte Lösung ist akzeptabel, die Kommunikationspolitik ist schlecht. Spaß macht das Rad leider trotzdem .
> ...



So ganz verstehe ich deine Aussage nicht. Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, dass im Bikebereich nur wenig "echte" F&E betrieben wird und das man relativ wenige verlässliche Daten hat.Aber warum zum Teufel versucht man dann einen Rahmen gewichtstechnisch zu optimieren und ihn dennoch für den Bikeparkbetrieb freizugeben?Natürlich wird es nie eine 100%ige Sicherheit geben.Aber man kann eine Konstruktion konservativ oder eben eher pioniersmäßig auslegen.Letzteres hat Trek offensichtlich getan.
Natürlich erscheint es bisher recht kulant wie Trek sich verhält.Die eine Seite zuvor abegebene Aussage ist jedoch schon etwas albern.Sie sprechen von internen Test,die kein Gefahrenpotential aufzeigten,dennoch wird es eine neue Strebe geben (kostet auch Entwicklungszeit und somit Geld) und dann verlängert Trek noch die Gewährleistungszeit.Warum tun sie das,wenn interne Tests doch bewiesen haben,dass die alte Strebe ok ist?Ist Trek der einzige altruistische nicht auf Profit orientierte Konzern der Welt?
In meinen Augen ist relativ einfach: Trek hat Mist gebaut so wie letztes Jahr z.B. YT.


----------



## ElMojito (16. Mai 2012)

Wäre ne ganz große Sauerei, wenn wir deren Fehler bezahlen müssen! Gezwungenermaßen würde ich es wahrscheinlich machen, aber das können die eigentlich nicht bringen!


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> [...]Aber warum zum Teufel versucht man dann einen Rahmen gewichtstechnisch zu optimieren und ihn dennoch für den Bikeparkbetrieb freizugeben?Natürlich wird es nie eine 100%ige Sicherheit geben.Aber man kann eine Konstruktion konservativ oder eben eher pioniersmäßig auslegen.Letzteres hat Trek offensichtlich getan.
> [...]Sie sprechen von internen Test,die kein Gefahrenpotential aufzeigten,dennoch wird es eine neue Strebe geben (kostet auch Entwicklungszeit und somit Geld) und dann verlängert Trek noch die Gewährleistungszeit.Warum tun sie das,wenn interne Tests doch bewiesen haben,dass die alte Strebe ok ist?Ist Trek der einzige altruistische nicht auf Profit orientierte Konzern der Welt?
> In meinen Augen ist relativ einfach: Trek hat Mist gebaut so wie letztes Jahr z.B. YT.



Weil der Kunde bzw. der Markt den Leichtbau fordert? Das war bzw. ist beim Scratch ja schon ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal die Tourentauglichkeit + Parkfreigabe + Parktauglichkeit (Geo+Fahrwerksfunktion) + das Rahmengewicht. 

Sie sprechen von: "Interne Tests haben nun ergeben, dass keine sicherheitsrelevanten Probleme bestehen, wenn das Rad unter normalen Bedingungen gefahren wird." Das ist einfach nen formulierungstechnischer Drahtseilakt. Ich *vermute* es wurde einfach abgewogen ob eine Rückrufaktion nötig/sinnvoll ist, oder ob sich das ganze vermeiden lässt. Trek hat sich dafür entschieden es zu lassen, ich kanns nachvollziehen. Hält man sich an die Hinweise in der Bedienungsanleitung (gehe mal davon aus, dass es drin steht) - gerade bei extremerem Einsatz - den Rahmen und die Teile regelmäßig auf Schäden/Risse zu kontrollieren entdeckt man den Riss. Sobald man ab dem Punkt (Riss entdeckt) noch fährt ist man selbst für sein Handeln verantwortlich. 
Hätte besser laufen können, man hätte aber genausogut ganz im Regen stehenbleiben können. Ich bin mit der Lösung im Prinzip zufrieden. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## nullstein (16. Mai 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Weil der Kunde bzw. der Markt den Leichtbau fordert? Das war bzw. ist beim Scratch ja schon ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal die Tourentauglichkeit + Parkfreigabe + Parktauglichkeit (Geo+Fahrwerksfunktion) + das Rahmengewicht+ständiges Prüfen auf Risse+warten auf neue Streben.



Ich hab es mal ergänzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2012)

Naja wie gesagt "eigentlich" solltest Du die Prüfung regelmäßig machen. Ich muss sagen ich machs bei dem Scratch auch nicht viel öfter als bei den andern Rädern. Halt alle 2-3 Wochen statt alle 4-5 Wochen... Und das warten beschränkte sich bisher auf <1 Woche pro Strebe. 
Wie gesagt, die Sache ist Mist aber auch kein Weltuntergang und nichts was einem die Saison versauen muss.


----------



## othu (16. Mai 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hält man sich an die Hinweise in der Bedienungsanleitung (gehe mal davon aus, dass es drin steht)



Das Scratch ist bis 136kg (Systemgewicht) und für den Bikepark freigegeben.
Und zwar ohne Einschränkung ala Bikemarkt nur bis 75kg, Freeride bis 85kg, Enduro bis 100kg und CC bis 136kg... nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## ElMojito (17. Mai 2012)

"SCRATCH 8 AIR - FREERIDER mit 170mm und Luftfederelementen. Antriebseffizient und jederzeit für die härtesten Abfahrten bereit. Du träumst von Monster-Drops, fetten Sprüngen und mehr - aber du weißt auch, das du selber auf den Berg kommen mußt."

So warb Trek damit! Also müssen die Streben das aushalten! Also ist deren Statement Käse! Hätten sie die MONSTER-DROPS und FETTEN SPRÜNGE weg gelassen, ok.. Aber so? Es wäre sehr unfair wenn wir die neuen Streben bezahlen müssen....


----------



## bike1 (17. Mai 2012)

Mich würde echt mal interessieren was Trek mit "...wird es unter normalen Bedingungen gefahren..." meint??? Was ist denn das für eine Aussage???

Was sollen denn für dieses Rad die "normalen Bedingungen" sein? Auf dem Radweg, denn da kann ja nichts passieren? 

Wenn man damit so fährt wie Trek dieses Rad groß beworben hat - scheint es dies nicht lange auszuhalten.


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Das Scratch ist bis 136kg (Systemgewicht) und für den Bikepark freigegeben.
> Und zwar ohne Einschränkung ala Bikemarkt nur bis 75kg, Freeride bis 85kg, Enduro bis 100kg und CC bis 136kg... nur mal so am Rande...



Ja, das ist klar. 
Ich meinte den Hinweis, dass bei extremeren Einsätzen regelmäßig/in (sehr) kurzen Intervallen das gesammte Rad auf Schäden zu untersuchen ist. Das sollte man - aus selbstschutzgründen - bei allen Rädern die abseits vom Forstweg bewegt werden regelmäßig machen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich denke die Testzeit war einfach zu kurz um einen oder mehrere Risse an der Strebe erzeugen zu können, deshalb gehen sie auf Nummer sicher und habe eine neue Strebe konstruiert und werden sie auch herstellen.

Natürlich ist die Aussage von Trek GAS Blödsinn, aber sie können doch auch nicht Öffentlich in einem Forum zugeben, daß sie Mist gebaut haben.

Wenn einer von uns wieder einen Riss hat, dann wird ihm vermutlich mit der neuen Strebe geholfen werden und so wie ich das verstanden habe, erhalten wir Ersatzstreben, solange das Bike von uns gefahren wird.

Übrigens, die Mitteilung wurde auch Offiziell gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...men-bei-scratch-rahmen-geaenderter-hinterbau/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benda (18. Mai 2012)

Jemand eine Idee wo ich ein scratch in Größe S herbekomme? 2010/2011 und neu oder gebraucht ist egal!


----------



## fuzzball (18. Mai 2012)

schon interessant, erst beschwern sich bestimmte Personen weil Trek nicht reagiert (wobei mir kein Fall bekannt ist in welchem eine defekte Strebe nicht kostenlos - aufgrund einer berechtigten Forderung - getauscht wurde) und nun hat Trek geantwortet und dieselben Personen sind immer noch nicht zufrieden 

Persönlich finde ich die Antwort i.O. und ausreichend, da ich (i) auf die Kettenstrebe einen verlängerten Garantieanspruch gg. Trek bekommen habe, (ii) noch die Gewährleistungsansprüche gg. meinen Händler habe und (iii) eine überarbeitete Hinterbauschwinge erhältlich sein wird.

Was ich noch nicht rausfinden konnte ist, ob dies auch offziell von Trek kommt, eine Mitteilung hier im Forum reicht nicht.


----------



## jan84 (18. Mai 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus (hoffe), dass sich kein dritter hier reingeschmuggelt hat und sich als Trek_DeutschlandÖsterreichSchweiz ausgegeben hat... Wenns so auch an die angefragten Magazine ging wird das da ja demnächst auch noch veröffentlicht denke ich, wenigstens als kleine Meldung


----------



## fuzzball (18. Mai 2012)

davon ausgehen ist i.O. nur rechtlich nicht belastbar; wäre gut wenn es hier zu finden wäre
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/support/safety_and_recalls/


----------



## Snipy78 (19. Mai 2012)

Betrifft das Kettenstrebenproblem nur das Scratch oder auch das Remedy? Habe zumindest festgestellt das mit dem 2.4er NN ich hinten schon auf einer Stelle aufs Alu durchgeschliffen bin (wohl bei verwindung..)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Mai 2012)

Tach zusammen,
die Lösung von Trek finde ich ok. Gilt dann eigentlich auch diese bescheuerte Regel für zweitbesitzer? Ich fänd fair, wenn jeder die strebe tauschen kann.

Ich bin übrigens zur zeit in Bovec (sloweninien). Fall mal jemand nicht weiß wohin er in den Urlaub soll und diesen auch gern mit dem Rad verknüpft. Hier ist es traumhaft!!

Grüße 

PS: Ich hoffe, es liest kein einbrecher mit


----------



## fuzzball (20. Mai 2012)

na Rad haste ja dabei, also kann schon nicht soviel gestohlen werden


----------



## Matrox (21. Mai 2012)

Sooo, mal wieder was positives: das Bike geht ja dermaaaaßen geil  Bin jetzt auf meinen L-Rahmen gespannt...
Aber vorher eine Frage an euch: Könnt ihr eine Adresse empfehlen, der einen Fox DHX4 mal servicen kann und neue Dichtungen einbaut ? Meiner suppt etwas...
Und: Gibt´s auch jemand der ein auf den Scratch Hinterbau angepassten Shimstack verbauen kann ?
Grüße


----------



## Padde (21. Mai 2012)

@matrox: Bei Fox fällt mir natürlich als erstes http://www.toxoholics.de/ ein.


----------



## Matrox (21. Mai 2012)

jou danke, die kenn ich. is aber nicht genau das was ich suche...ham momentan auch 3 wochen bearbeitungszeit... plus postversand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (21. Mai 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> ...Aber vorher eine Frage an euch: Könnt ihr eine Adresse empfehlen, der einen Fox DHX4 mal servicen kann und neue Dichtungen einbaut ? Meiner suppt etwas...
> Grüße



www.flatout-suspension.de/


----------



## Padde (21. Mai 2012)

die dürfen, was Service anbelangt, bei Fox-Elementen aber nur die Luftkammer machen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## McFlury (21. Mai 2012)

Das ist (eigentlich) richtig. Ruf dort doch einfach mal an ;-)


----------



## Lipoly (21. Mai 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> Und: Gibt´s auch jemand der ein auf den Scratch Hinterbau angepassten Shimstack verbauen kann ?
> Grüße



Der Serien Shimstack im DHX RC4 zumindest geht sowas von geil da muss nichts mehr angepasst werden! Hab jetzt drei fette Freeride Touren gefahren und nichts ausgelassen, das Ding ist nicht zum durchschlagen zu bewegen, schluckt aber auf schnellen Downhills alles weg


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Mai 2012)

Ruf den gino von flatout an! Super netter Typ und kompetent


----------



## woodmonkey (21. Mai 2012)

Ich bin vorerst mit dem Statement von Trek zufrieden. Ich weiss jetzt das es Ersatz geben wird und dieser an die Bedürfnisse des Scratchs (Fahrers) angepasst wurde.

Wenn man ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen liest, denke ich weiss man auch was Sache ist.

Habe übrigens gerade eine 4 tägige Eifeltour mit dem Scratch hinter mir: 270km und 5000Hm. Soviel zum Thema ist nicht tourentauglich.  Es ist einfach nahe dran an einer EiWoSa. Jetzt wird ein wenig abgespeckt.


----------



## jan84 (22. Mai 2012)

Es ist eine (die) EiWoSa


----------



## urks (22. Mai 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Mitteilung wurde auch Offiziell gemacht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...men-bei-scratch-rahmen-geaenderter-hinterbau/



 das Marketingfiasko nimmt kein Ende 

Ich möchte hier übrigens noch folgendes anmerken: 
über mehrere Ecken wurde mir zugetragen, dass Trek meinte, *wir hätten hier im Form den Eindruck erwecken wollen, dass es mit dem Scratch ein Problem gibt.*
Tatsache ist, dass für uns "als Betroffene" auf Grund unseres Informationsaustausches im Forum kein anderer Rückschluss möglich war! Hätte Trek sofort professionell auf die Anfragen reagiert und eine fundierte Aussage gemacht, wäre unsere Aktion (Anschreiben der Zuständigen Herren bei Trek, Anschreiben der Magazine usw.) nie notwendig geworden heul


----------



## Padde (22. Mai 2012)

Naja, es GIBT ja auch ein Problem.  Sonst würde es jetzt keine neue Strebe geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (22. Mai 2012)

urks schrieb:


> das Marketingfiasko nimmt kein Ende
> 
> Ich möchte hier übrigens noch folgendes anmerken:
> über mehrere Ecken wurde mir zugetragen, dass Trek meinte, *wir hätten hier im Form den Eindruck erwecken wollen, dass es mit dem Scratch ein Problem gibt.*
> Tatsache ist, dass für uns "als Betroffene" auf Grund unseres Informationsaustausches im Forum kein anderer Rückschluss möglich war! Hätte Trek sofort professionell auf die Anfragen reagiert und eine fundierte Aussage gemacht, wäre unsere Aktion (Anschreiben der Zuständigen Herren bei Trek, Anschreiben der Magazine usw.) nie notwendig geworden heul



Richtig! Nur wussten die wahrscheinlich nicht genau wie....
Nur wurden mir meine offenen Fragen jetzt seid fast 2 Wochen von Trek nicht beantwortet, geschweige denn würde drauf eingegangen...  Trotz nettem Email Kontakt!  Irgendwie schade


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Mai 2012)

Das lustige ist ja, daß die Händler noch gar nicht Bescheid wissen!
Meiner glaubt, ich bin nicht ganz sauber.....

Aber der Satz in den IBC News ist auch gut: " ...Streben sollen gebrochen sein..."


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,

stimmt: ich habe auf mein Email auch keine Antwort erhalten? 
Die Streben sind ja nocht gebrochen (ok eine) sondern gerissen.

Ein Bruch ist doch ein plötlich und unerwartetes Ereigniss, der Riss ging ja langsam durch die Strebe...

Aber wie immer: unsere WoMiSa macht halt einfach Spass!


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand von Euch eine Rückmeldung des Händlers erhalten, bzw. wisst ihr, ob die Händler schon von Trek informiert worden sind?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Mai 2012)

Tach zusammen, ich bin zum Glück im Urlaub und habe wenig gelesen hier im Forum. Auch was den öffentlichen Thread angeht mit der Stellungnahme usw.
Ich für meinen Teil finde die Lösung gut, die Trek da durchführen möchte ABER: man hat nur den Händler, die einem irgendwas erzählen..., auf Mails wird nicht geantwortet, mein Rad liegt jetzt seit 7 Wochen im Sack und nicht fahrbar. Das austauschbike ist auf dem weg aber ich hätte jetzt sieben Wochen Däumchen gedreht.

Alles halb so wild, ist ja nur ein Hobby..., aber das ist das wo ich keine kraft draus ziehe, ich emotionale momente mit verbringe und ich mich für den Alltag "resette". Zudem kostet das Hobby uvp 5000 Euro...
Ich persönlich bin vom Hersteller enttäuscht, was die Kundennähe angeht, die zeitungsheinis haben auch keinen arsch in der Hose und schweigen..., zu guter letzt: mich bestätigt, dass ich von Trek Abstand genommen habe auch wenn der Rahmen mehr als gut funktioniert und das Forum hier richtig nett ist.

Grüße aus Kobarid!


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Mai 2012)

> und das Forum hier richtig nett ist.


Danke, Grüsse zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (24. Mai 2012)

Das Herb180 bin ich in Winterberg probegefahren, allerdings nur zwei mal den Conti-Track runter, feines Teil, gewöhnungsbedürftige Optik, leider schwer, aber wohl mehr als stabil 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Mai 2012)

Hey, also optisch gefällts mir persönlich gut, das scratch ist schicker, das gebe ich zu 
Aber MIR sagt das herb mehr zu. Ich hab auch das 180 er und bergab komme ich damit besser klar. Bergauf ist das scratch überlegen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. Mai 2012)

Da Trek uns ja nun mit dem neuen Hinterbau versorgen will, kann ich das Bike auch weiter aufrüsten. Dachte schon, ich müsste den Rahmen wechseln.

-Die schwere RaceFace Kurbel muss weg. Könnt ihr was empfehlen? Ich will von 2Fach auf 1Fach wechseln. Am besten Schwarz und Kefü mit Taco? Ich tendiere zur XT, oder eine X0. Mein Vater hat noch eine "alte" X0 in 2Fach rumliegen. Kann man die auf 1Fach umrüsten, oder doch lieber die X0 DH?

-Dann zum Dämpfer:
Ich will gerne einen Luftdämpfer fahren, passen zur Fox Float vorne. Einige sind ja schon den Vivid Air gefahren, auch schon welche den DB Air? In der aktuellen Freeride wurde der ja ein wenig unter den Vivid Air eingeordnet? Lässt sich das bestätigen? Was ist mit dem neuen DHX Air mit Kashima? Vielleicht auch der neue Bos?

So viel Auswahl, so wenig Geld.
PS: uphill/Downhill so ca. 5%/95%. Sollte also gut bergab gehen.
LG


----------



## blindmankills (25. Mai 2012)

mal ein anders Thema neben den Kettenstreben (meine hält bis jetzt zum Glück)...
Die Enduro Series hat meinem Steuersatz ziemlich zusetzt. Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Lager gewechselt? Was würde sich neben den Originallagern noch anbieten?
Evtl schon direkt mit Händlerempfehlung im Raum Darmstadt..


----------



## jan84 (25. Mai 2012)

Die orginalteile sollteste von jedem Trekhändler bekommen. In DA ist der nächste Freetime im Industriegebiet in Weiterstadt. Ansonsten isses meiner Erfahrung nach hier mit "fähigen" und wirklich hilfreichen Händlern eher mau :/ ... 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lipoly (26. Mai 2012)

blindmankills schrieb:


> mal ein anders Thema neben den Kettenstreben (meine hält bis jetzt zum Glück)...
> Die Enduro Series hat meinem Steuersatz ziemlich zusetzt. Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Lager gewechselt? Was würde sich neben den Originallagern noch anbieten?
> Evtl schon direkt mit Händlerempfehlung im Raum Darmstadt..



Ich glaube der original Steuersatz von mir liegt noch irgendwo im Keller, wenn du mir das Porto zahlst kann ich dir die Lager (oder den ganzen Steuersatz) schicken, sind 100km gefahren, dann kam nen King rein....

LG
Lars


----------



## McFlury (27. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt ist es offiziell. Ich habe von meinem Händler, ohne Nachfrage meinerseits, die Info bekommen, dass Trek ab Juli gebrochene Kettenstreben geben ein überarbeitetes Modell austauschen wird. Wobei mein Händler schon seit zwei Jahren gar kein Trek-Händler mehr ist.


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. Mai 2012)

Gestern war mal wieder ein schöner und anstrengender Biketag. Meine Freundin hat sich eine Canon 7D gekauft und hat gestern mal ein wenig damit rumprobiert. Hier die Ergebnisse dazu:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49564


----------



## Nill (28. Mai 2012)

Mr.Nox: schön  ich glaub ich muss da mal vorbei schauen


----------



## jan84 (28. Mai 2012)

Bzgl. des Treffens, wie ist denn der Unterkunfts-Plan? Wieviele sind dabei? Campen? Ein/Zwei FeWo(s) zusammen? Alternativen?

J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Mai 2012)

Solltet ihr campen wollen, neben dem Campingplatz ist ein grosser Grillplatz, da können wir uns am Abend dann gerne treffen und grillen und ein paar Bierchen trinken.


----------



## hans.d.87 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bin dabei. Ich hätte mich nach nem Zimmer in ner Pension umgesehen. Camping ist nichts für mich. Grillen allerdings schon 

Was ist wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt?


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Mai 2012)

Habe schon fünf Paar Schneeschuhe bereitgestellt , falls es an dem Wochenende schneien sollte.


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. Mai 2012)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Treffen. Wenn ich ein wenig Kondition und eni Auto hätte, wäre ich auch vorbei gekommen. 
Hier ist übrigens ein Foto meines aktuellen Scratchs
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131720

geändert wird(wenn kein neuer Rahmen kommt) Dämpfer--> Vivid Air, Kurbel-->XT


----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2012)

Mir ist campen oder FeWo egal. Ich fänds bei der relativ kleinen Gruppe (denke mal 4-6 Leute !?) gut wenn wir zusammen irgendwo unterkommen. LarsLipp lässt ausrichten er würde ne Fewo bevorzugen, wäre aber beim campen "notfalls" auch dabei. 
Also, wer ist nun def. dabei (und wer hat lust sich um ne FeWo zu kümmern )?

J


----------



## Matrox (29. Mai 2012)

Mir wär´s auch egal, bei mir stehen aber noch ein paar Fragezeichen vor der Teilnahme...
Eins davon wäre die Anfahrt; wohne in Schweinfurt - fährt da zufällig jmd vorbei oder könnte ich jmd auf dem Weg einsammeln !?


----------



## hans.d.87 (29. Mai 2012)

Hier gibts gÃ¼nstige Zimmer mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck fÃ¼r um die 20-30 â¬ 
(ist mir persÃ¶nlich mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼k lieber)
Oder eben ne Ferienwohnung fÃ¼r alle.

http://www.sonthofen.de/Tourismus/Gastgeber.aspx

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bashorbadger (29. Mai 2012)

So am Sonntag den ganzen Tag im Park gewesen. Die Strebe hält, trotz Riss im Lack.

Grüße


----------



## Chevy_V8 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Ich war letzte Woche bei meinem Händler wo ich das Scratch gekauft habe, er meinte es gäbe seitens Trek keine Aussendung für einen Umtausch der Strebe bzw. auch keine Händlerinformation das eine neue Strebe gelant ist. Wird diese noch erfolgen oder will man einen Massenumtausch vermeiden? Wäre jedoch etwas unlogisch, wenn man extra neue Streben produziert.

Gruss Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2012)

Naja sobalds akut wird wird er es wohl mitbekommen. Wird von Trek dann halt ne neue Strebe bekommen, bzw. wenn die nicht verfügbar sind erstmal ne alte als Austausch.


----------



## McFlury (29. Mai 2012)

... wie gesagt, mein Händler hat von Trek ein Email mit der Ankündigung des Tausches anfang Juli erhalten. Es werden aber nicht alle Streben getauscht sondern nur defekte.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Mai 2012)

Habe das mal mit dem Quartier übernommen, keine 5 Minuten von mir entfernt ist das Schiff:
http://www.zumschiff.com/
E-Mail [email protected]
Tel. 08321674480

Eine nette Gaststätte und Kneipe für Outdoorsportler.
In der Zeit vom 15.-17. Juni ist noch ein vierer Zimmer für 15 Euro pro Mann frei.
Frühstück kostet 6 Euro extra, Halbpension nochmal 15 Euro.
Also ein komplettes Quartier für 36 Euro pro Tag wäre doch super.
Ich habe mal eine Option auf meinen Namen für zwei Tage gesetzt, der Ansprechpartner dort heisst Thorsten und ich habe auf Roman reserviert, also wer übernimmt den Rest von Euch?!

Mein Händler wusste letzte Woche auch noch von nichts, Trek wollte aber alle informieren, wobei es sich bei uns ja auch hingezogen hat.........


----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2012)

Liest sich gut, danke . Ich sag einfach mal ich würde zwei von den Betten nehmen (das zweite für LarsLipp) wenn sich noch zwei Leute finden.


----------



## Nill (30. Mai 2012)

Hier muss mal wieder ein Foto rein 





So, weiter machen 
Leider habe ich um den 15.6 keine Zeit......ich könnte heulen ;(


----------



## hans.d.87 (30. Mai 2012)

@*Lipper-Zipfel* 
@Jan84

Na das hört sich doch toll an. Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Mai 2012)

Super, dann hätte Matrox noch Platz im vierer Zimmer.
Würde ja alles passen.
Brauchen dann bloss noch das passende Wetter.


----------



## jan84 (30. Mai 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hier muss mal wieder ein Foto rein
> 
> [...]
> So, weiter machen
> Leider habe ich um den 15.6 keine Zeit......ich könnte heulen ;(







schade, dass es bei dir nicht klappt...

J


----------



## Matrox (30. Mai 2012)

leider war die action auf dem Bild schon vorbei


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Mai 2012)

Bei der Bildergallerie mach ich mit 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1134116


----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Da Trek uns ja nun mit dem neuen Hinterbau versorgen will, kann ich das Bike auch weiter aufrüsten. Dachte schon, ich müsste den Rahmen wechseln.
> 
> -Die schwere RaceFace Kurbel muss weg. Könnt ihr was empfehlen? Ich will von 2Fach auf 1Fach wechseln. Am besten Schwarz und Kefü mit Taco? Ich tendiere zur XT, oder eine X0. Mein Vater hat noch eine "alte" X0 in 2Fach rumliegen. Kann man die auf 1Fach umrüsten, oder doch lieber die X0 DH?
> 
> ...




NImm den MAnitou Evovler ISX 6 oder, wenn du keinen mehr findest (musst du von gebrauhct nehmen, da 2010 ausgelaufen) nimm einen neuen Swinger Expert. Sind die Geheimtipps als Air Freeride Dämpfer. Fühlt sich fest an beim HAnddrücktest, aber sobald du im Sag sitzt (und ab da zählt es ja auch erst ^^) geht der richtig Sahne. NImm bloß keinen DHX, rauscht nur durch.
Die MAnitous passen zufällig genau zur Kinematik des Scratch, sind verhältnismäßig recht günstig (neu 318 ) und hier im Forum gibt es einige, die dir den preisgünstig nach Garantieablauf Warten oder auch tunen können.


----------



## jan84 (30. Mai 2012)

Und der ISX6 macht sich optisch auch gut, siehe zwei Bilder weiter oben . Geht echt richtig gut sobald er etwas eingefedert ist.


----------



## ElMojito (30. Mai 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Canecreek DB Air? Der Vivid Air soll auch super zum Scratch passen... Der Monarch Plus RC3 wurde mir auch schon mal empfohlen... Zur Zeit fahr ich viel im Bikepark ob sich Stahl vielleicht nicht doch lohnt? Bergauf bin ich eh sehr schmerzfrei, wegen mehrgewicht am Bike, nur beim Handling in der Luft mach ich mir sorgen...
In wie weit Sprechen Der Vivid und DB oder auch andere wie Stahldämpfer an? 
Hab auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht ne Lyrik RC2DH Soloair in Kombination mit nem DHX RC4 oder Vivid R2C Coil zu fahren... Ne Totem hab ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen, da sich in letzter Zeit einfach die Parkbesuche sehr Häufen, weil's einfach so bock macht!


----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Canecreek DB Air? Der Vivid Air soll auch super zum Scratch passen... Der Monarch Plus RC3 wurde mir auch schon mal empfohlen... Zur Zeit fahr ich viel im Bikepark ob sich Stahl vielleicht nicht doch lohnt? Bergauf bin ich eh sehr schmerzfrei, wegen mehrgewicht am Bike, nur beim Handling in der Luft mach ich mir sorgen...
> In wie weit Sprechen Der Vivid und DB oder auch andere wie Stahldämpfer an?
> Hab auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht ne Lyrik RC2DH Soloair in Kombination mit nem DHX RC4 oder Vivid R2C Coil zu fahren... Ne Totem hab ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen, da sich in letzter Zeit einfach die Parkbesuche sehr Häufen, weil's einfach so bock macht!




Eigentlich werden dir viele zurecht zum ISX raten. Für Park genauso. ISt eben auch Preis Leistungsmäßig günstiger als die Konkurrenz.
Lies mal hier, dann traust du vllt auch mal mehr dem nicht ganz so Bekannten FOX Konkurrenten ;-)

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/suspension/rear-shock/manitou/evolver-isx/prd_415478_138crx.aspx

Soagr mit Coil GAbeln lässt der sich gut kombinieren.

Wenn Rock Shox, dann Vivid; der Monarch für Dauereinsatz im BP eher weniger. Den Canecreek DB BEricht in der Freeride hast du sicher gelesen, spar lieber das Geld für die anderen beiden.
Bei Coil kämst du gut und günstig mit dem VIVd R2C und nem MAnitou Revox Pro weg (250  und 300 ).
Alle diese Dämpfer sind gut einzustellen per LS Comp, so dass du kein Wippen hast (allemal genauso effektiv wie Propedal) und machen eine super Arbeit im DH. Die Manitous haben eben HS und LS Comp, der Vivid dafür 2 Rebounds, da müsstest du mehr nach eigener Präferenz entscheiden. Vivid ist was schwerer in beiden Ausführungen (einmal die riesen Cola Dose und bei Coil die breite BAuweise mit den größeren Federn). MAnitou Swinger Expert wiegt um die 420 GRamm, der Revox (also Coil) etwas mehr + Feder.
Bei RC4 muss man sagen, dafür dass er aus keiner VERHÄLTNIßMÄßIG kleinen Edelschmiede (BOS oder Cane Creek) kommt oder eben sogar direkt auf dein Rad individuell gebaut und abgestimmt ist (Elka und BOS) ist der Preis von 699  für aktuelle MOdelle einfach nur unverschämt! Du könntest natürlich auf ein Auslaufmodell (399) gehen, kommst aber noch immer wesentlich teurer weg als bei den anderen. Außerdem ist der TOXo Service von FOX nicht gerade berühmt für gute Arbeit.
Da bist bei den anderen besser aufgehoben.
Greetz


----------



## ElMojito (30. Mai 2012)

Danke für die prompte Antwort  Werde mir den ISX 6 mal genauer ansehen... Denke der würde gut zur Lyrik passen. 

Mfg Pascal


----------



## jan84 (30. Mai 2012)

Geht mit der Lyrik Coil (170) RC2DH echt gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thommy1234 (30. Mai 2012)

Mal eine blöde Frage. Hat von euch zufällig wer eine MRP G2 Kettenführung übrig? Oder zumindest den Lower Guide? Hab das Ding leider letztens verloren und leider nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## bansaiman (1. Juni 2012)

hätte nur die ZweiG von G-Junkies über.


----------



## ElMojito (3. Juni 2012)

War am Wochenende im Bikepark in Bischofsmais  Echt super da! Die Freeride war aufgrund von nässe etwas zu tricky für nen "anfänger" wie mich aber im großen und ganzen super Park! Uuund das Scratch hält immer noch! 
Hat spass gemacht mit dem Scratch! Nur lässt sich der Rebound meiner Gabel nicht mehr einstellen! Keine spürbaren Klicks mehr! Einer ne Idee? (Fox float R)


----------



## Mirko29 (3. Juni 2012)

Könnte kaputt sein


----------



## timtrail (3. Juni 2012)

evtl. Kugel rausgerutscht


----------



## jan84 (3. Juni 2012)

Erkentnis von gestern: 
12h DH-Rennen (Steinach), das Scratch lief wie ne Eins (die Kettenstrebe hielt ). 12h DH ohne Pause (48 Abfahrten) schlauchen tierisch, heute einfach nur übelsten ganzkörpermuskelkater. Außerdem waren in der einzelfahrerwertung viele (3 Stck) Scratch unterwegs. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ElMojito (3. Juni 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Könnte kaputt sein



Echt?? Oh neiiin! 

Nein Spaß bei Seite  
Wollte wissen ob jemand ne genaue Idee hat was genau kaputt sein könnte!

@ Timtrail:
Muss ich da die Rote Kappe abschrauben um das zu kontrollieren? 
Glaub die ist mit ner ganz kleinen Schraube mit Innensechskant


----------



## monty87 (3. Juni 2012)

meine float  hatte das gleiche. war samstag bei fun-corner. die haben die gabel nun eingeschickt. zu dem problem mit dem rebound war bei mir noch ein klackern beim ausfedern undzwar ganz am ende als ob da was an anschlag knallen würde. nuja toxoholics brauchen angeblich 48 std bin mal gespannt.


----------



## ElMojito (3. Juni 2012)

Gerade da hin will ich sie nicht schon wieder schicken! Kostet wieder nur zu viel Geld!  
Ich find Toxoholics haben gesalzene Preise!
Außerdem wollte ich die Gabel die Tage in den Bikemarkt stellen, aber nur wenn sie richtig funktioniert! Will ja niemandem "schrott" unterjubeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty87 (3. Juni 2012)

garantie?


----------



## ElMojito (3. Juni 2012)

Müsste ich mal bei Trek in Essen anfragen...
Läuft's bei dir über Garantie?


----------



## monty87 (3. Juni 2012)

klar! hab das bike erst vor 3 wochen gekauft.


----------



## ElMojito (3. Juni 2012)

Achso  ich hab meins auch noch kein Jahr... Mal sehn...


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Juni 2012)

Ich melde mich dann mal aus dem schönen Val di Sole wieder zurück. Die Dh´ler sind ja geisteskrank. 2,2Km lang und im Durchschnitt 30% Steigung. Ich war oben total fertig. Das kommt im Red Bull Livestream nie so Steil aus. Steine und Wurzeln durchgehend. Runter würde ich da auch kommen, aber wohl mit einer Zeit von 15Minuten.

PS: Hier ist ein Video von meiner Hausstrecke. Wir haben versucht es ein wenig "professionell" aussehen zu lassen. Sagt mir eure Meinungen dazu!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/260614/


----------



## ElMojito (4. Juni 2012)

Gefällt mir richtig gut das Video! Ihr fahrt auch klasse! Hättest mich am Wochenende in Bischofsmais aufm Evil Eye sehn sollen  
Ein lauf hab ich voll verpatzt... Alles auf GoPro... Vielleicht lad ich das auch mal hoch, wenn ich mal Lust und Zeit hab es zurecht zu schneiden und alle versprechen, dass nicht all zu doll gelacht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2012)

@mojito:
Ich bin auf der Durchreise und wollte einen Zwischenstopp am Geisskopf einlegen. Kann man dahin wenn das Wetter Käse war oder ist? Also nix gegen schlechtes Wetter aber manche Strecken sind dann halt wie Schmierseife und da habe ich dann keinen Bock drauf.
Grüße aus slowenien


----------



## jan84 (4. Juni 2012)

12h spaß:











grüße, 
jan


----------



## ElMojito (4. Juni 2012)

Also Freitag hats auch etwas geregnet... Die Freeeide war dann etwas Tricky, die Evil Eye Nothshore Geschichten sind bei nässe eh gesperrt... Die Downhill fand ich bei nässe einfacher als die Freeride Strecke... Wobei man sich bei der 1. Fahrt alles in Ruhe angucken sollte! Die DH birgt manchmal fiese Überraschungen! Aber alles auch ohne zu racen Fahrbar! Die Flow Country line is der Oberhammer! Flowig zu fahren einfach genial wie ich finde! Die Brechsandstrecken ab der Mittelstation sind auch gut bei nässe zu fahren! Jedoch hat die Black Chili Mischung meiner Contibereifung mir jedes kleine steinchen ins Gesicht und in den Nacken geschleudert! 
Am Samstag war der Evil Eye Nothshore geöffnet! Schön zu fahren und sinnvoll platzierte Hindernisse, die sich auch umfahren lassen, sollte es schwieriger werden! Trotzdem hatte ich da einmal einen schlechten Lauf... Naja passiert 
Die Strecken sind allgemein sehr gut gepflegt und machen sehr viel Spaß! Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder hin fahren! Auch wenn es Nass ist! Ist jetzt einer meiner Lieblings Parks! Bin im Sommerurlaub noch auf Wagrain und Leogang gespannt ! Aber für mich persönlich wird die Flow Country Strecke schwer zu toppen sein  Ich bin durchweg begeistert!


----------



## Nill (4. Juni 2012)

@Mr.Nox: VIDEO: das hätte nicht gepasst  ....schön geworden

@ElMojito: Bischofsmais ist der Hammer, gefällt mir persönlich auch richtig gut !!

@schulte69: slowenien ?! wie sind da die Trail ?!

Und was haben die anderen so am WE getrieben ?
Hier in Berlin war nicht viel los  .... mal wieder ein bisschen Enduro gefahren..... und plötzlich war ich auf der DH Strecke....







Na ja runter musste ich ja


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Juni 2012)

Nun auch auf MTB-News.de zu finden. Über Likes und Kommentare würden wir uns freuen.
LG  nox

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21535/h


----------



## Arthur27 (4. Juni 2012)

Sagmal Jan, machst du auch was anderes als Rad fahren ? Ist ja echt wahnsinn wo und wie oft du mit dem bike unterwegs bist 
Musst mir bei ner Tour erklären woher du die Zeit nimmst 


@ Mr. Nox: Wirklich schönes Video, gefällt mir gut


----------



## jan84 (5. Juni 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Sagmal Jan, machst du auch was anderes als Rad fahren ? Ist ja echt wahnsinn wo und wie oft du mit dem bike unterwegs bist
> Musst mir bei ner Tour erklären woher du die Zeit nimmst
> [...]



Neben Radfahren und Arbeiten ist da teilweise echt nimmer allzuviel . 

grüße,
Jan (verabschiedet sich heut Abend richtung Vinschgau )


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juni 2012)

Ja gehts noch, ins Vinschgau!!!
Da soll es doch regnen.

Habt ihr nun gebucht?
Hast du die Touren mal angeschaut?


----------



## jan84 (5. Juni 2012)

Wir sind ja nicht aus zucker. Do-Fr annen Gardasee runter radeln, Zug zurück und Sa+So nochmal irgendwo Meran/Bozen/Brixen in der Ecke fahren. 

Habs leider noch nicht geschafft in die Touren zu gucken. Buchen ging sich auch noch nicht aus. hans.d.87 & Matox, Ihr seid def. dabei? Dann kümmere ich mich heute Abend / morgen um die/eine Wohnung. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## timtrail (5. Juni 2012)

No. 2:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juni 2012)

Was ist das für ne Farbe?
Zum Risse hervorheben?
Die Strebe hätte auch noch bis Juli warten können......


----------



## timtrail (5. Juni 2012)

Ja, ist für die Rissprüfung.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, danke dir.
Hast du schon Ersatz?


----------



## timtrail (5. Juni 2012)

Ne, die Bilder sind grade von eben aus der Frühstückspause =/


----------



## othu (5. Juni 2012)

ich hab noch eine übrig


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juni 2012)

Otto, wie weit ist eigentlich dein Scratch Projekt?
Oder ist das gestorben?


----------



## othu (5. Juni 2012)

Wird diese Woche von Zonenschein an mich verschickt, hat ein bisschen länger gedauert weil die viel zu tun hatten und unterwegs waren.

Dann muss es noch zum Pulvern, ich fliege bald in den Urlaub, etc... 
und so richtig Lust habe ich im Moment auch nicht...

Das wird wohl eher ein Herbstprojekt  Oder ich verkaufe es und hole mir was neues, hab in der Zwischenzeit schon wieder sooo viele Ideen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Juni 2012)

@mojito: danke für die nette und ausführliche Erklärung. Wir sind ab morgen dort, zur zeit noch am Millstädter See. Auch nett!

@nils: ich schreib dir, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Mit'm Handy ist das immer so ein Krampf. Aber soviel vorab: Slowenien ist der absolute burner! Was alles angeht: die Leute sind super, das essen ok, das Bier günstig und die Trails überall ein Traum wenn man auf alpine Sachen steht!


----------



## Marki72 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Scratch Freunde!

Wieviel ist Eurer Meinung nach für ein gut gepflegtes, 1 Jahr altes Scratch Air (2011er) Modell, zu bekommen?
Änderung zum Original: Fox Talas RLC 180, Conti Rubber Queen 2.4, Schwarze Kurbel.
Werde mir was Neues zulegen.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty87 (5. Juni 2012)

so meine fox float ist nach nur 2 werkstagen wieder bei fun-corner angekommen. toxoholics hat da echt ganze arbeit geleistet, schneller gings echt nicht . funzt alles super, zugstufe geht und das klackern ist weg.  konnte kaum abwarten und es ging gleich wieder auf den hometrail, bei matschigen bedingungen hats echt spass gemacht.


----------



## Nill (6. Juni 2012)

@schulte:ich brauch infos 

btw: hier in Berlin steht die Zeit nicht still. Leider kein hochalpines Panorama. Aber vllt. wird das diese Jahr noch mal was mit der Alpen X.

Wer fährt hier eigentlich noch eine TOTEM im Scratch ? Da ich mein Bike Nachwuchs bekommt bin ich am überlegen ob ich das Scratch zur Bikepark Maschine umrüste


----------



## bansaiman (6. Juni 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> @schulte:ich brauch infos
> 
> btw: hier in Berlin steht die Zeit nicht still. Leider kein hochalpines Panorama. Aber vllt. wird das diese Jahr noch mal was mit der Alpen X.
> 
> Wer fährt hier eigentlich noch eine TOTEM im Scratch ? Da ich mein Bike Nachwuchs bekommt bin ich am überlegen ob ich das Scratch zur Bikepark Maschine umrüste




Pack doch ne schöne 66 rc 3 rein, sind ja auch der Hammer.


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich


----------



## mr.impossible (6. Juni 2012)

hab heute mal mädels strebe kontrolliert, da hab ich gedacht ich könnt die bande auch mal photographieren.

mehr im remedy thread und im album


enjoy

mischa


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Juni 2012)

Nette Bande hast du da.
Alle dein?
Neid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.impossible (6. Juni 2012)

meine und mädels

gruß

mischa


----------



## Nill (6. Juni 2012)

Schöne Räder ! Wir wollen Action sehen


----------



## efxx (6. Juni 2012)

Habe mal ne Frage, zu der Vollendung meines Scratches fehlt mir nun nur noch eine passende Sattelklemme..
Falls ich richtig gemessen habe sind 37mm, habe aber in der Grösse irgendwie nicht viel gefunden, die mit am meisten Auswahl wäre wohl Hope was ja nicht schlecht ist, passt aber auch nicht wirklich.
Oder habe ich mich vermessen?
Die Bontrage Ist auf jeden Fall Mist, so wie auch alles andere von denen sich schon von meinem Bike verabschieden durfte..


----------



## Nill (7. Juni 2012)

Hey efxx,kann ich deine alte sattelklemme haben.


----------



## mr.impossible (7. Juni 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Schöne Räder ! Wir wollen Action sehen



wenn wir am fahren sind, sind wir am fahren, für fotos bleibt da keine zeit.
sonst gibts auch keine 6000 tiefenmeter in pds pro tag

mischa


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich war am Wochenende in Val Di Sole beim DH World Cup.
Hat zwar weniger mit dem Scratch zu tun, aber vielleicht interessieren euch ja die Fotos.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49878
LG


----------



## huffdipuffdi (8. Juni 2012)

wegen der Sattelklemme; hab eine Hope, geht ganz gut und ist in div. Farben erhältlich.


----------



## ElMojito (8. Juni 2012)

Kann es sein, dass es die Lyrik dieses Jahr nur noch als Soloair gibt? 
Habe mich jetzt doch für einen Stahldämpfer entschieden, wollte ich eh immer mal ausprobieren! 
Jetzt such ich noch ne passende Gabel! Finde die Lyrik nur noch als Solooair.... 
Meine Freundin hat seid Mittwoch ne Totem in ihrem Speci..... Schon nen Trümmer, aber Macht nen guten Eindruck! Denke wenn ich keine Lyrik RC2 DH Coil mehr bekomme, hol ich mir auch einfach ne Totem! Bin ja eh fast nur noch in Parks.....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juni 2012)

Sooo, Tach zusammen.

Ich sitze gerade auf dem Beifahrersitz unseres womos und habe etwas iPhone zeit 

Jan, ghost unters Volk gebracht? Ich werde mich die Tage ums scratch bemühen, dann sollten wir nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen! In diesem Zusammenhang dann auch @zipfel: dann können wir nochmal den Dämpfer reden, soferns dich noch interessiert.

Nils: zu Slowenien: Ich würde sofort wieder dorthin! Wir haben uns so dermaßen wohl gefühlt! Der Hammer! Ich schicke dir bei Gelegenheit mal Fotos wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Die Natur hat mich umgehauen! Wasserfälle, Felsen, die Soca (ein grün leuchtender Fluss) riesige Höhlen in scogcjan (150 m hoch, 350m lang), echte Mischwälder, die unglaublich netten Menschen dort, wenig doofe touris..., ich könnte noch so viel aufzählen...
Ach ja: geradelt sind wir auch und die Trails haben alles was man möchte..., einen Trail sind wir in Kobarid gefahren, der schlängelt sich ab 1300m über einen Wiesental flowig nach unten, ab 700m wird's dann technisch, steil und steinig. Der Hammer!!!! Ich für meinen Teil werde wiederkommen!
Schau mal im reisefred, da ist ein slowenienteil. Nett betreut von Peter, der ein tourentauglichen geschrieben hat, das auch wir nutzten. Sehr zu empfehlen!

@mojito: der Geisskopf war supergeil! Waren gestern da und es war super. Etwas voll aber völlig ok, da bin ich aus Winterberg mehr Kummer gewohnt  DH: einfach geil und gut gebaut. Wer schonmal in Willingen war, der Mann vergleiche ziehen. Die freeride und Northshore Sachen fand ich auch super, relativ flowig. Aber für Flow sorgt ja der flowtrail und hat tatsächlich für alle Könnerstufen etwas zu bieten. Super! Schade, dass es für mich 650 km sind


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2012)

ElMojito: oder Soloair kaufen und einfach umbauen, super einfach und relativ günstig umzusetzen.


@Kettenstrebe:
Die Meldung über die neue Kettenstrebe hat es in die aktuelle Bike geschafft. Aber im Grunde nur die Meldung von Trek abgedruckt, kritisch hinterfragt wird bei der Bike ja nicht (siehe ebenfalls aktuelle Ausgabe Meldung über das Nagelkraft Getriebe..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (8. Juni 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hey efxx,kann ich deine alte sattelklemme haben.


Kannst meine haben...-->PN!





efxx schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage, zu der Vollendung meines Scratches fehlt mir nun nur noch eine passende Sattelklemme..



Gibts von CarbonTI! Hab ich auch irgendwo 20 Seiten vorher mal Bilder gepostet....
Edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9200926#post9200926

LG


----------



## Nill (8. Juni 2012)

@schulte: danke für die Infos .... ich glaube da muss ich auch hin !! Fotos wären genial 

FRAGE:

Weiß jemand welchen Steuersatz beim Scratch verbaut ist ? Ich habe nur diese kryptische Bezeichnung gefunden:  FSA NO.57E, E2, ACB sealed bearings 

Und ich suche DRINGEND einen Gablekonus für meine TOTEM !!


----------



## ElMojito (10. Juni 2012)

So habe jetzt doch zum DHX RC4 gegriffen...  Wollte schon immer mal nen Stahldämpfer fahren
War gebraucht und ein gutes Angebot! Leider hatte ich ihn gestern in Winterberg noch nicht verbaut...
Wenn er mir nicht gefällt schmeiß ich ihn halt wieder raus 
Jetzt muss noch ne andere Gabel her...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1142763


----------



## staubreifen (10. Juni 2012)

KÃ¶nnt ihr mir helfen? 
ich suche eine luftdÃ¤mpfer der einen ausgleichsbehÃ¤lter hat und nicht von FOX ist wenn mÃ¶glich sollte der auch nicht mehr als 250â¬ kostet. 
wenn ihr noch gebrauchte habt immer her zeigen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Juni 2012)

@Schulte
ja passt, bin noch sehr interessiert.

@jan84,larslipp,hans.d.87
Das Wetter für das Wochenende steht, es wird bombig, wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juni 2012)

Hi,

na wenn das Wetter passt ist ja alles klar:

Ich wollte mit Jan am Freitag Abend anreisen. Sprich für Samstag die Vollpension? Oder sollen wir mit dem Zipfel girllen? Bier sollten wir dann auch noch eins oder zwei zu uns nehmen...

@Jan: wir telefonieren heute mal!


----------



## efxx (11. Juni 2012)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> wegen der Sattelklemme; hab eine Hope, geht ganz gut und ist in div. Farben erhältlich.




Welche Grösse hast du denn da bestellt?


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Juni 2012)

> Welche Grösse hast du denn da bestellt?



36,4mm von Hope.


----------



## Matrox (11. Juni 2012)

habe auch die Hope-Klemme an mehreren Bikes verbaut, taugt einwandfrei das Ding !
Wünsch euch viel Spaß dieses Woe; mein Scratch ist zerlegt; das Fahrwerk in Dresden zum Service und der Fahrer kuriert sein Kettenblatt in der Wade aus.
Solang gibt´s ne Gelegenheit an einen schönen Scratch-Rahmen zu kommen !
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/521050/cat/45/date/1285619463


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (11. Juni 2012)

Diese soll der ERSTE und LETZTE Post für das Remedy bleiben. Sind je schließlich im Scratch Forum 
*******************************************************

Hi Jungs,

Technik Training war heute bei mir angesagt!
Ich habe Zuwachs bekommen: Ein Trek Remedy - Das Scratch ist jetzt ein reines BIGBIKE geworden.

Hätte das Remedy beinahe heute auch zerlegt. Aber nicht mit Werkzeug !

*Meine Perspektive:*






*Die meines Begleiters:* Ich kam von links hinter mir die "Stufen" seitlich runter.
Das war knapp  ... konnte noch seitlich abspringen.


----------



## ElMojito (11. Juni 2012)

Ey du fährst immer geile Sachen... Da kann man glatt neidisch werden  bei mir in OWL gibts leider nicht so geile Trails...


----------



## jan84 (12. Juni 2012)

@ Schulte: 
Ghost ist Weg, kannst aber deinen Scratch Rahmen erstmal versuchen anderweitig zu veräußern, ist bei mir den Monat finanziell eng für nochen Rahmen. 

@treffen/lipper-zipfel/larslipp:
Wird bei mir ziemlich eng zeitlich, könnte sein dass ich raus bin. Donnerstag Nachmittag kann ich mehr sagen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juni 2012)

@jan84
Hast dich am Wochenende kaputtgeradelt?
Das Wetter wird ganz ordentlich, die Touren stehen.

@Nill: du hättest wohl der Routenwahl deines Neubikes folgen sollen 
Wurde wenigstens gut eingeweiht.


----------



## jan84 (12. Juni 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @jan84
> Hast dich am Wochenende kaputtgeradelt?
> Das Wetter wird ganz ordentlich, die Touren stehen.
> 
> [...]



Ne WE war super (Wetter nur Sonntag beschissen, erstmal mit Sommerreifen im Schnee übern Pass ). Arbeit und div. Sachen zuhause die einfach noch gemacht werden müssen fordern ihren Tribut...


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2012)

Hi,

wer ist denn jetzt noch mit am Start? Wollte nicht aleine runterfahren....
@Jan: weist du nicht vorher schon bescheid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juni 2012)

Jetzt nur noch hans.d.87 und ich, ausser du kommst alleine runter.


----------



## hans.d.87 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich kann auch kurzfristig bescheid geben ob es klappt. Am Donnerstag weis ich näheres. Hab ja deine Nummer lipper-zipfel.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich kann auch ganz alleine fahren......


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2012)

So,

dann warte ich mal das Ergebniss vom Jan ab.... Hatte mich eigentlich auf ne nette Runde gefreut...


----------



## jan84 (12. Juni 2012)

Mach mir kein schlechtes Gewissen .


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Juni 2012)

Jan, das ghost biste losgeworden?


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juni 2012)

@Jan: doch, mache ich!  

Wäre schade wenn es nicht klappt. Obwohl ich diese Woche eher unfit bin: 3 Wochen nicht geradelt... Urlauib sei dank.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Juni 2012)

Hier mal der vermutliche Wetterbericht, schaut gar nicht mehr so gut aus.

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/wetter/vorhersage/woche/sonthofen_de_137663


----------



## hans.d.87 (13. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum meine Kettenführung nicht passt. 
Hab ne 2-Fach SLX Kurbel und ne NC-17 Stinger Kettenführung.

Es ist nicht genug Platz zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und Rahmen,
so ca. 2,5 mm. Die Kettenführung ist aber 3,2 mm stark!!!

Da kann man doch nichts falsch machen? 
Spacer am Tretlager ist auch drin...

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Juni 2012)

SLX Schrauben und kleines Kettenblatt sind zu dick, nimm ein XT Kettenblatt und XT Schrauben, da hat das Kettenblatt eine Senkung und die Schrauben liegen tiefer.
Oder mach es wie ich, versenke die Schrauben etwas mehr in der Stinger und in der ISG Aufnahme muss an den Gewindebohrungen auch eine leichte Fase dran, dann funzt es. 
Am Anfang muss sich das dann noch einschleifen, aber nach der ersten Fahrt ist das dann auch weg 

Du hast doch die Stinger mit ISG Aufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans.d.87 (13. Juni 2012)

ja genau mit ISG Aufnahme! 

Ich bekomm ja nicht mal das Blech von der Stinger zwischen Aufnahme und Kurbel, da bringt es nicht wenn ich die ISG Aufnahme ansenke oder?

Das ist ja voll die Action mit dem Kettenblatt und anderen Schrauben. 
Sind wieder total überflüssige Kosten die hier für mich entstehen. So ein Sch****

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich ne Bionicon Kettenführung besorge.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Juni 2012)

Mach mal selber eine mit Kabelbinder und Gartenschlauch, des funzt auch.
Hast noch einen Ring für das Tretlager, den könntest noch dazwischen stecken.
Wenn nicht, ich hab noch welche rumliegen, auch in verschiedenen Stärken.


----------



## Matrox (13. Juni 2012)

die RacefaceAtlas Kefü funzt bei mir einwandfrei - hab aber auch die Atlas Kurbel dran.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/521350/cat/all


----------



## hans.d.87 (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hab noch den zweiten Ring für das Tretlager. Aber kann ich den einfach so dazu montieren. Gibts da keine Probleme mit dem Lager?!?! Der ist ja nochmal 2,5mm breit.


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2012)

Nein der ist zu dick!
Normalerweise müsste das ISG zur Rahmenmitte leicht abgesetzt sein und das kleine Kettenblatt geht gerade so vorbei, nur die Schraubenköpfe reiben beim Kurbeln aneinander, ist das so, oder bekommst du das gar nicht montiert?

Das Tretlager kann schon eine bestimmte Breite ausgleichen, aber hier ist glaube ich ende der Fahnenstange, musst mal deine Rahmenbreit an der Lageraufnahme messen, sollte 68mm haben.


----------



## bender83 (14. Juni 2012)

Mein Bruder hat das Scratch Air 6 (2010) dieses Jahr sehr günstig kaufen können. Was ihn jedoch nervt ist die Schaltung. Im Moment hat er die Bionicon montiert was schon besser ist. Da er die meisten Gänge nicht benötigt und wo immer möglich die Bahn nutzt (selten mehr als 1000 hm selber fahren), möchte er lieber auf eine 2x9 oder 2x10 Kurbel umbauen. Ist es möglich die vorhandene SLX Gruppe umzubauen oder besser gleich neue Kurbel, Umwerfer und Shifters? Welches Trettlager ist im Scratch eingebaut?
Danke euch!


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2012)

SLX kannst umbauen. 36 Kettenblatt drauf und Bash.
Umwerfer mit Einstellschraube im Weg begrenzen, fertig.
Tretlager ist das SLX/XT drin, Standardgrösse.


----------



## bender83 (14. Juni 2012)

Und die Schaltung am Lenker? Kann die bleiben wenn man den Umwerfer begrenzt?

/Ein BB30 dürfte wohl nicht in den Rahmen passen, oder? Hätte noch eine FSA Kurbel zum verbauen...


----------



## Tobsucht. (14. Juni 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> ...das kleine Kettenblatt geht gerade so vorbei, nur die Schraubenköpfe reiben beim Kurbeln aneinander...


 
Das kann ich so bestätigen. Habe auch eine Stinger verbaut allerding eine andere Innenlager+Kurbel Kombination (Truvativ AKA).

Bei mir war es auch so das ich sowohl die Schrauben der Kurbel die das kleine Kettenblatt halten, wie auch die Schrauben der Stinger etwas mit der Feile bearbeiten musste.

Nun geht es aber wunderbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2012)

Klar kann die bleiben, wenn der Anschlag begrenzt wird, kannst halt nicht mehr weiterschalten und fertig.
Das ist drin:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24826_Deore-Innenlager-SM-BB51-Hollowtech-II-.html


----------



## bender83 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gelesen das die 3-fach und die 2-fach SLX Kurbel andere Abstände zwischen den Ritzeln haben und das es bei einigen mit umgebauten 3-fach Kurbeln zu Problemen gekommen sein soll. Brauche ich noch irgendwelche Distanzringe für die Montage des Kettenblattes oder einer Kettenführung wie der Stinger?


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2012)

Siehe oben, manchmal geht es und manchmal nicht.


----------



## bender83 (14. Juni 2012)

Ist das Problem mit der Stinger allgemein oder auch bei der richtigen 2-fach SLX-Kurbel?


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich würde eher sagen, daß die umgebaute SLX besser passt als die Zweifach SLX:


> Kann mir jemand sagen warum meine Kettenführung nicht passt.
> Hab ne 2-Fach SLX Kurbel und ne NC-17 Stinger Kettenführung.



Ich habe mit der 3fach umgebaut auf2fach nicht diese Probleme, also baut diese Breiter.


----------



## fuzzball (14. Juni 2012)

dieselben Probleme gibt es auch bei einer XTR Kurbel (970er); zusätzlicher Innenlagerspacer und gut ist es. Einziger Nachteil (wenn es überhaupt einer ist) ist, dass man das Innenlagerspiel nur noch marginal einstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (14. Juni 2012)

Bin beim treffen leider def. raus, das wird mir zu stressig dieses Wochenende .


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Juni 2012)

Abend zusammen,

Setze mich gerade mit Reifen auseinander. Zurzeit fahre ich faltbare Muddy Marys in 2.5". Ich kaufte die fürs Scratch nach dem Motto bigger is better. Soweit bin ich damit auch sehr zufrieden und sie bringen viel Sicherheit und zusätzlichen Federweg.

Nichtsdestotrotz suche ich nun für längere Touren einen zweiten Reifensatz. Folgende Reifen sind momentan im Rennen:
- Rubber Queen in 2.4" (Baron in 2.3" zu schmal, in 2.5" nicht faltbar)
- Hans Dampf Super Gravity (leider erst ab 2013)

Was meint ihr dazu?
Was wäre euer Tipp?

Untergrund ist hauptsächlich Wald- und Wiesen-Singletrails, Kieswege und Treppen mit Holzstufen (teilw. feucht), selten Schotter und sehr selten scharfkantiger Felsen. Die Reifen sollten in der Breite sicherlich einem Schwalbe 2.35 entsprechen. 

Schönen Abend & Gruss,
BD


----------



## Deleted 100301 (14. Juni 2012)

Muss es denn faltbar sein? Sonst: Onza Ibex 2,4" DH. Hinten die härtere, Vorne die weichere Mischung. Super Reifen bei fast allen Bedingungen.
Sonst gibts die auch als Freerideversion und sind dann Faltbar. Bergab aber natürlich nicht so gut wie die DH Version. Vergleiche hab ich zu Muddy Mary, Big Betty, Fat Albert, Nobby Nic, Baron, Swampthing, Minion, Ibex falt, Ardent, ...

Grüße


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Juni 2012)

Lese mich mal über die Onza Ibex schlau, danke  Faltbar müssen sie aus Gewichtsgründen sein, strample eigentlich immer alles selbst hoch und halte mich nicht in Bikeparks auf.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Juni 2012)

Nabend,

warum schließt du die Barons in 2.3 aus? Ich hab den zur Zeit auf meinem Freerider (ich hatte auchn Scratch, deshalb lese und schreibe ich hier mit ) und das ist der beste, den ich je gefahren bin (als BCC). Ich war damit jetzt in Slowenien und hatte vom nassen, glatten Gestein über scharfkantiges Geröll bishin zu mathscigen Wiesentrails ungefähr alles und der grippt wie kein anderer in der BCC Version. KLar ist der etwas schmal aber auch im Bikepark am Geißkopf hab ich den drauf gelassen und hatte keine Probleme und ich bin damit auch dort den DH runter.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich jetzt für Bikeparksachen den Baron in 2.5 gekauft habe aber als Tourenreifen am dicken Hobel kommt nix anderes mehr drauf.

Als Vergleich habe ich den ganzen Schwalbemist (FA, MM, BB, NN, DD) sowie div. Maxxis (Swampthing, Highroller, Ardent, Minion) und da gewinnt, gerade wenns nass ist immer der Baron!

Der Onza wäre für mich auch mal eine Option gewesen aber ich werd so schnell keine anderen Reifen mehr nutzen wollen! Der Verschleiß ist übrigens relativ gering, dafür, dass der Reifen derart gut grippt! Schwalbes sind da im Vergleich (3C) mindestens doppelt so schnell runter!
Nur mal so als "Hausnummer": Ich hab vor meinem vier Wochen Urlaub neue Bremsbeläge eingesetzt und diese waren nach dem Geißkopf runter (hinten, Trickstuff Beläge in einer Elixier CR). Die Barons hatten die Noppen verloren und zeigten erste Abnutzungserscheinungen! Ich war mal eine Woche am Gardasee, da war der Big Betty hinten komplett fertig und ich hab den auch neu aufgezogen.

Dies nur als rein meine persönliche Meinung!! Kein klugschwätzen oder sonstwas, sondern nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen!!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ohne Jan komm ich auch nicht. Eigentlich schade.

Vieleicht klappt es ein ganz kurzfristiges Treffen zu schaffen, wenn es mit langer Planung icht klappt. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Juni 2012)

Schade Leute, das Wetter ist gut, die Touren wären geil, sogar du würdest dich daran aufschaffen Jan, aber egal, ich fahre ja trotzdem.
Habe das ganze Wochenende frei, weil ich dachte ihr kommt zu mir.
Was mache ich bloss mit dem ganzen Bier und Grillfleisch??
Schulte, hast keine Lust?


----------



## McFlury (15. Juni 2012)

Schade für euer Treffen und das Arrangement von Lipper-Zipfel zum mal ich bis zu Letzt gehofft hat mich auch noch dran hängen zu können. Konnte es aber letztendlich terminlich, wie erwartet nicht einrichten.  Im August oder September wäre ich aber gerne dabei.

Das zeigt aber mal wieder die Anonymität und Unverbindlichkeit von Foren :-(


----------



## hans.d.87 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich komm vorbei....allerdings nur am Samstag


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Juni 2012)

Hätte sogar von Trek eine Kettenstrebenbetreuung organisiert, aber die Streben lagere ich jetzt bei mir im Keller zusammen mit dem Bier ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2012)

OK,

ich schaue mal, dass ich hier lokal mit dem Jan Kontakt bekommen. Selbst das haben wir ja noch nicht geschafft.

Und wenn dann die Sonne im Algäu scheint und der Zipfel Zeit hat, plündern wir das eingelagerte Bier. Bzw. tauschen es gegen eine Tolle Bratwurst!


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK,
> 
> ich schaue mal, dass ich hier lokal mit dem Jan Kontakt bekommen. Selbst das haben wir ja noch nicht geschafft.
> 
> Und wenn dann die Sonne im Algäu scheint und der Zipfel Zeit hat, plündern wir das eingelagerte Bier. Bzw. tauschen es gegen eine Tolle Bratwurst!



Wie per SMS: Sonntag Nachmittag?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,

auf welchem Weg auch immer: SMS, Telefonieren, in der Feierabendrunde per Thread, du siehst, ich bin flexibel!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Juni 2012)

Roman: Lust schon...


----------



## Bulldozer (15. Juni 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> warum schließt du die Barons in 2.3 aus?



Danke schulte69 für deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mein Kriterium der Breite hinterfragen. Da mehr Volumen = mehr Dämpfung, setzte ich bis anhin auf 2.35" und grösser. 
Hatte auch schon anderswo gelesen, dass der Grip des Barons besser ist als von der Queen, von der Queen liest man aber auch viel gutes. Oder ich gehe auf den Ibex, muss mich mal weiter schlaulesen. Hab ja noch ein anderes Enduro, wenn mir der Baron zu schmal wäre für grobes, dann könnte ich ihn da draufziehen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Juni 2012)

jo gern! Den RQ hab ich als 2.4er auf meinem anderen Rad am Vorderrad und bin absolut zufrieden für den Einsatzzweck. Es sollte nicht zu matschig werden aber ansonsten funzt der bestens. Der Baron ist trotz der geringeren Breite aber überlegen. Ich vermisse die Breite keinesfalls, vor allem nicht, wenn man den für Trails hernimmt.


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf welchem Weg auch immer: SMS, Telefonieren, in der Feierabendrunde per Thread, du siehst, ich bin flexibel!



Ich hatte dir gestern eine SMS geschrieben, deswegen die Frage . Weiter im Feierabendrunde threda .


----------



## Bulldozer (15. Juni 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Der Baron ist trotz der geringeren Breite aber überlegen. Ich vermisse die Breite keinesfalls, vor allem nicht, wenn man den für Trails hernimmt.



Du hast mich vom Baron soweit überzeugt, dass ich nun dem Scratch einen Satz gönne. Kann mir letztendlich nur ein Urteil machen, wenn ich sie selbst mal gefahren habe. 

Schönes WE & Gruss,
Roger


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Juni 2012)

Nabend Roger,

ich hoffe du wirst zufrieden sein! Falls du total enttäuscht bist, dann nehm ich dir die Dinger ab 
Hab heute zum Test für den Bikeparkbesuch am Sonntag die neu erworbenen Baron 2.5er aufgezogen..., also zum selbertreten hab ich noch keinen schlimmeren Reifen gehabt 
Bergab bei nassen, schlammigen Trails mit Wurzeln, Steinen und Matsch hatte ich einen guten Eindruck!
Wer jedoch meint, den Reifen als normalen Tourenreifen nutzen zu können..., oh man..., einer wiegt 1330 Gramm und man muss auf Asphalt bergab treten 

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (16. Juni 2012)

Morgen Karsten,

So die Dinger sind bestellt  Das wird bestimmt kein Fehlkauf, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele gute Berichte, u.a. hier:
Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 vs Baron 2.3?

Dass die 2.5" nicht nur alleine durch ihr Gewicht schwieriger rollen, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, sind ja auch reinrassige DH Reifen, deshalb tat ich mich so schwer mit der Entscheidung die 2.3er zu bestellen. Meine FR 2.5 MMs sind diesbezüglich auch kein Traum, das musste ich gestern wieder beim Hochtreten feststellen. Wenn mich die Barönchen überzeugen, dann verarbeite ich die MMs zu Gürtel 

Nebenbei: Deine Signatur ist nur ersichtlich, wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist, seltsam ...

Gruss,
Roger


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Juni 2012)

Hi Roger,

nochmals off topic hier im Thread (die anderen mögen es uns bitte verzeihen ). Die fetten Baron treten sich schlechter als MMs aber wie du schon sagst es sind ja Bergabreifen. Außerdem nutzen die sich zu schnell ab. Ich bin gestern 10km über Asphalt zur Arbeit und da zeigten sie schon gebrauchsspruren. Die dünnen Baron haben jetzt nach etwa 500 km und einem Bikeparktag die ersten Abnutzungserscheinungen. Mein FatAlbert auf dem anderen Rad wäre jetzt schon soweit, dass man an die Performance Grenze stieße. Die Barons unterscheiden sich wie unterschiedliche Reifen! Abrollverhalten von den 2.3ern liegt etwa auf fat Albert Niveau würde ich sagen.

Was mit der Signatur ist..., keine Ahnung


----------



## ElMojito (16. Juni 2012)

Mir waren die Barons in 2.3 vieeel zu schmal! Liegt aber vielleicht an den Original Bontrager Felgen...
Nutze das Bike zur Zeit auch überwiegend für den Park... 
Jetzt hab ich vorne den Kaiser 2.5 und hinten Baron in 2.5... Natürlich in BCC 
Hatte noch nie was besseres!!!
Zum Trailsurfen sind die 2.3er bestimmt gut.. sehen mit den dicken Stollen auf dem vergleichsweise schmalen Reifen aber ziemlich komisch aus...
Berichte mal bitte, wenn du die Gummis probiert hast... Überlege noch nen Satz tourentauglichere Reifen zu holen, weil wenn die Bikeparksaison vorbei ist, beginnt die Tourensaison


----------



## Nill (17. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs und auch Mädchen  die lesen vllt. heimlich mit 

Hoffe euer WE war genau so gut wie meins.
Ich war mal wieder im Bikepark unterwegs. Diese mal hieß das Ziel *OSTERNOHE. *

Super Park - Kurz und knackig, was die Locals da aus ca. 600 hm (glaube ich ) machen ist der Wahnsinn.

Eine ONLINE- Streckenbesichtigung gibt es diese Woche (wahrscheinlich Freitag) noch auf meiner Facebook Seite ( auch als NICHT-FB- Mitglied zu besuchen).

Hier schon mal die Einstimmung.
Gruß Nill
PS: Totem ROCKT !

@LarsLipp / jan84 / lipper-zipfel / hans.87.d : hat es bei euch noch geklappt ? Berichtet doch mal 

*Kommt jemand nach Samerberg zum Enduro Rennen ?*


----------



## ElMojito (17. Juni 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hi Jungs und auch Mädchen  die lesen vllt. heimlich mit
> 
> Hoffe euer WE war genau so gut wie meins.
> Ich war mal wieder im Bikepark unterwegs. Diese mal hieß das Ziel *OSTERNOHE. *
> ...



Gut zu hören mit der Totem... Hab heute bestellt


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Juni 2012)

Totem kommt immer gut!
Supergeiles Bild Nill.

Zum Treffen:
Jan und Lars haben ja abgesagt, zu mir kommen wollte Hans.d.87.
Deshalb habe ich eine nette Freeridetour mit meinen Kumpels ausgemacht, Level ist da S3 und manchmal S4 und das sichere Hinterradversetzen und fahren in alpinem Gelände ist dort Pflicht.
Nach einem kurzen Telefonat am Freitag Abend mit Hans.d.87 habe ich ihm dann leider absagen müssen, nach meiner Einschätzung wäre das Unternehmen zu gefährlich geworden, die Verantwortung dafür wollte ich nicht übernehmen.
Die ausgemachte Tour und seine Strecken, die er bis jetzt gefahren ist, haben nicht ganz gut zusammen gepasst.
Ich hoffe er ist nicht sauer und wenn mal zufälligerweise mehr von euch zu mir kommen, dann können wir das gerne nachholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Juni 2012)

Fettes Bild Nils! Respekt für den dicken Satz!


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,

@ Zipfel: Sicherheit geht vor! Mal schauen ob wir noch ne Runde hinbekommen. Bei mir darf es dann auch einfacher werden...

Ansonsten haben wir endlich eine local Scratch Tour Bergstrasse geschafft. Wir hatten sogar einen kleinen Bruder Remedy mit am Start....
Fahrtechnick geht schon ein wenig auseinander- das Nevau vom jan ereiche ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr, aber er hat mir noch ein wenig Potential gezeigt! War aber ne nette Runde!


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> [...]
> Fahrtechnick geht schon ein wenig auseinander- das Nevau vom jan ereiche ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr, aber er hat mir noch ein wenig Potential gezeigt! War aber ne nette Runde!



Da werd ich ja fast rot wenn ich das lese . Hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern .


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ja, Spass hat die Runde gemacht, hoffe das Eis war auch gut! Gerne wieder, auch mal in der Pfalz... Du hast ja aber noch ein ganz gutes Programm, vieleicht auch mal unter der Woche...

Lustigerweise haben wir auf dem Melibokuis noch einen Scratcher getroffen. Da waren es plötzlich 3.


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2012)

Viel hilft viel


----------



## Nill (18. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich so an als wäre es sehr lustig gewesen. 

Nächstes mal MUSS ich einfach dabei sein.....keiner von euch beim Enduro Rennen in Samerberg ? Ich fahre extra aus Berlin runter. 


@all: schön das euch das Bild gefällt. Strecken Besichtigung kommt ende dieser Woche. (leider nur verwackeltes GOPRO Vidoe)


----------



## jan84 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich bin in Samerberg auch am Start, komme aber wahrscheinlich erst Samstag spätnachmittags/abends. Hoffe es dann nochmal auf die Strecke zu schaffen.


----------



## hans.d.87 (19. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,
was meint ihr, passt der Marzocchi roco tst air in den Scratch?
Wie fährt sich der Dämpfer? 
Möchte das Rad etwas abspecken. 
Hab im Moment vorne und hinten VAN verbaut.

Die Gabel möchte ich eventuell gegen ne Lyrik Solo Air tauschen. 
Oder vielleicht sogar ne Marzocchi 55 CR. Diese hört sich vom Preis/Leistung sehr gut an, allerdings müsste ich hier den Steuersatz auf 1 1/8 wechseln.


----------



## jan84 (19. Juni 2012)

Nimm bei der Lyrik ne Coil 170 statt der SoloAir. Die 150-200g Mehrgewicht sind sehr (!) gut angelegt (bin selbst 2 Jahre "große" RS-SoloAir Gabeln gefahren, die Coil Variente geht im groben gelände soviel besser...).


----------



## urks (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs (und hoffentlich auch Mädls),

nach dem ich am vergangenen Wochenende einen meiner seltenen Bikepark-Ausflüge gemacht habe und dieser glaub ich die Coil und Air Fraktion ganz gut unter einen Hut bringt, möchte ich kurz darüber berichten:

der Feuerkogel liegt im Oberösterreichischen Seeengebiet und ist in dem Sinn kein klassischer Bikepark, sondern eine knapp 6 km / 1.000 hm lange, naturbelassene Downhill-Strecke. 

Sie begeistert weniger durch Sprünge (davon gibt es nur wenige) und unendlichen Flow (diesen wird man fast vergebens suchen), sondern durch eine durchgängig knackige, steile und technisch sehr anspruchsvolle. Die Kernstücke sind dabei das schwere obere Waldstück (ordentlich steil und tw. verblockt) und der mittlere Lawinenhang  ein 50° steiler Wiesenhang in den eine recht verwegene Linie gelegt wurde. Wer die Strecke ohne Pausen und Abflüge packt braucht 15 bis 20 Minuten  die Schnellsten fahren unter 13 Minuten.

Ich mag technisch schwierige Trails und der Feuerkogel bietet genau die richtige Mischung zwischen diesen und einer klassischen Downhill Strecke. Sie ist eine traumhafte Naturstrecke die einen schön fordert - für mich besser als jeder normale. Sprünge sind wie oben schon erwähnt eher wenige eingebaut, aber das ist so wie so nicht mein Ding. Betrieben wird die Strecke übrigens von einem sehr engagierten Verein aus Ebensee  - daher vermutlich auch der nicht so professionelle Webauftritt.

Wer also mal in der Gegend ist: kann ich nur empfehlen. 

http://www.feuerkogel.net/sommer/outdoor/mountainbike-downhillstrecke/
http://www.50grad.at/verein/00004.htm

Anmerkung: dieser Beitrag verfolgt keine Werbeabsichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (19. Juni 2012)

Hiho,
is von euch eigentlich jemand schonmal ein Norco Truax gefahren und kann ein Vergleich zum Scratch ziehen? Der Rahmen sie doch recht "hoch" aus auf allen Fotos die ich gesehen habe


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Juni 2012)

@Mr. Nox
frag mal den:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=568
Er müsste eigentlich eines haben .


----------



## Marki72 (20. Juni 2012)

Hat von Euch Scratch Fans Lust auf ein 2011er Air mit Fox 180 Kashima?
Werd es gegen ein Slash austauschen. Siehe Bike Markt!

Viele Grüße Markus


----------



## monty87 (20. Juni 2012)

hi leute!
da meine xr4 an meinem air8 bald abgefahren sind, wollt ich malk fragen was ihr mir für reifen empfehlen könnt.
fahre normale touren im wald über enduro touren, bis hin zu gelegentlichen bikepark besuchen. frahre bei schönem wetter und bei nässe (nicht wenns 3 tage durchgeregnet hat). meine xr4 bieten mir zu wenig grip bei tockenheit und besonders bei nässe. was denkt ihr?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Juni 2012)

@monty: Baron 2,3 BCC!!! Noch nie einen  besseren Reifen gefahren und ich kenne viele  Lies mal eine oder zwei Seiten vorher, da hab ich schonmal was dazu geschrieben. Und nein, ich arbeite nicht für Conti! 

Mal was anderes: Mein Austauschrahmen ist angekommen. Bei Interesse einfach mal in den Bikemarkt schauen!


----------



## hans.d.87 (21. Juni 2012)

Da stimm ich zu. Hinten Conti Rubber Queen 2.2  / Vorne Baron 2.3 beide in BCC !!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Juni 2012)

Zustimmung, aber Baron in 2,5, die 2,3er sehen doch total bescheiden aus, die schmalen Dinger und bergauf hast du so auch mehr zu tun


----------



## Nill (21. Juni 2012)

Minion DH, aber eher Touren untauglich. Obwohl ich mit dem Reifen auch schon mal 1150 hm gedrückt habe. 

Aber das geht ja auch mit dem DH Bike. Empfehle den Minion für Bergablastige DH Touren  
Gruß Nill


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Juni 2012)

Ach ihr Flachlandtiroler
Wir hier in den Bergen drücken andauernd irgendwo hoch und keiner jammert wegen den Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (21. Juni 2012)

Hahahah....  aber recht haste


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. Juni 2012)

Jaja, ich nerv schon wieder mit blöden Fragen 
Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen einfach Kettenführung. Ich wollte die 1Fach-Kurbel ohne Bash fahren. Die große frage: 
Kettenführung mit oder ohne Taco?

Im Auge habe ich im Moment:
Blackspire "Der Guide"
E13 "LG1 Trail Chain"
Straitline "Silent Guide" (wäre mit Bash)
Csixx "110gl"
77Designz/Emanon "Can SLT"

Hat jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht am Scratch und kann mit sagen ob mit oder ohne Taco besser ist. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals mit dem Bash aufgekommen zu sein.

LG


----------



## McFlury (21. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre die E13 "LG1 Trail Chain" mit einem 32er Blatt und bin noch nie aufgesetzt. Die E13 ist top verarbeitet und passte sofort und ohne bohren oder feilen ans Scratch.


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. Juni 2012)

32 Kettenblatt mit kleiner kasette? Wollte eigentlich ein 36KB verbauen, wollte weniger Bergauf fahren.


----------



## McFlury (21. Juni 2012)

nee, ich fahr das 32er mit ein 11-36 Kassette

Bin vorher ein 36er mit Bash gefahren. Damit bin ich dann schon mal aufgesetzt.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juni 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Zustimmung, aber Baron in 2,5, die 2,3er sehen doch total bescheiden aus, die schmalen Dinger und bergauf hast du so auch mehr zu tun



Beim Baron 2.5 stimm ich dir 100% zu, aber nicht für das Anforderungsprofil von monty87 - der Grip bzw. der Rollwiederstand killt dich auf jeder WAP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (21. Juni 2012)

Ich komm mit den 2.5ern super klar ( VR Der Kaiser, HR Baron ) 
Egal ob Park oder Tour.... 
Wobei der Kaiser bei mehr Touren eher nicht geeignet ist! 
Sonst Rubber Queen, da hab ich nur gutes von gehört! 
Meine Freundin fährt 2.2er Rubber Queen auf ihrem AM und ihr Bruder 2.4er...
Die sind super zufrieden! Aber nur in  BCC 
Ich will nichts anderes mehr!


----------



## monty87 (21. Juni 2012)

was sagt ihr denn zu den RQ 2.4 bcc oder zu guten alten Fat Albert? 
die haben etwas mehr volumen als die barons (wegen den bikepark besuchen) und der rollwiederstand soll auch ganz ok sein. die frage ist ob die im nassen besser sind als meine xr4?


----------



## ElMojito (21. Juni 2012)

Ein bekannter hat seine Fat Albert gegen Rubber Queens getauscht, und ist begeistert! 
Die Hälfte der Leute mit denen ich biken gehe, fahren für Enduro, Trailsurfen und gelegentlich Bikepark die Rubber Queens... Alle super zufrieden... 
Nur die sind teilweise schwer zu bekommen... Wollte die ursprünglich auch haben! 
Die RQ 2.4er kommen aber schmaler raus als die 2.35 XR4...
So war zumindest mein Eindruck!


----------



## monty87 (21. Juni 2012)

vielen dank für den tip. denke mal das es die rq werden. es ist nicht schlimm wenn sie etwas schmaler sind. sollten auf dem bike nur nicht verloren aussehen.


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juni 2012)

sehen die Reifen schmal oder unvoluminös aus?


----------



## ElMojito (22. Juni 2012)

Ne, kamen mir bei einem Kollegen, der 2.4er RQ auf seinem Bike hat aber etwas schmaler als die XR4 vor!  Hatte zumindest den Eindruck! Denke mal dass es optisch vielleicht getäuscht hat! Auf deinem Bike sehen die breiter aus als meine 2.5er Baron hinten Der Baron in 2.3 zumindest war bei mir zu schmal! 
Hab mit den 2.3ern leider kein Bild gemacht aber hier mal zum Vergleich zu deinen 2.4ern RQ meine 2.5er bereifung... Deine RQ sehen voluminöser aus! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1142763 

Mfg Pascal


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Juni 2012)

Ist doch shit egal wie dick die Reifen aussehen! Funktionieren sollen sie und das tun alle genannten je nach Untergrund sehr sehr gut.


----------



## ElMojito (22. Juni 2012)

Das bezweifle ich auch nicht


----------



## fukz (22. Juni 2012)

Der einzig wahre Reifen:

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/tire/nokian/gazzaloddi-3-0/prd_353323_151crx.aspx

montiert auf Sun Double Tracks, alles andere ist kinderkram!


----------



## ElMojito (22. Juni 2012)

Nach dem Motto bigger is better....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,

die Gazzoldie's ist ein Kumpel mal mit nem 2.8er hinten gefahren. Auf nem Big Hit und der ist bei uns ne Tour mitgefahren. Alles nur eine Willenssache! OK, der wollte nicht soo oft wieder hochfahren. Hatte aber maximal 0.8 bis 1 bar drauf


----------



## ElMojito (22. Juni 2012)

Wie manche Kanadier, die sollen auch mit Kona Stinky's ect. Ihre Berge erklimmen! Und die Dinger sind ja richtige Sofa's...


----------



## Bulldozer (23. Juni 2012)

*Kurzer Bericht über die Baron 2.3"*

Wie auf Seite 145 angekündigt, kaufte ich mir zum Test mal die Barons 2.3. 

Pros:
Was die zahlreichen Berichte über den hervorragenden Grip aussagen, kann ich bestätigen. Dieser schmächtige Reifen kann es also in Sachen Grip mit den Grossen aufnehmen. Seine hohen Stollen greifen auch gut beim Hochfahren in Stufen, sodass das HR nicht durchdreht.

Cons:
Mein Scratch benütze ich als HC Enduro / FR Tourer. Mein Fahrstil ist eher brachial. Die Barons kommen durch ihr geringes Volumen ganz klar an ihre Grenzen; die Dämpfung ist für mich zu gering und wenn man über faustgrosse Steine donnern will, schlägt es einem das VR immer wieder auf die Seite. Diese Punkte waren mir schon in der Theorie bekannt, jetzt konnte ich es mal selbst erspüren. 

Fazit:
Mein Coil Scratch verwende ich für Strecken, die nicht für den Baron geeignet sind. Mit den Muddy Marys 2.5 kann man einfach über alles hinwegwalzen und das ist einfach nur  Entsprechend werde ich nun weiter schauen müssen. BCC scheint wirklich eine tolle Sache zu sein, entsprechend dürfte es schon ein Conti werden, allenfalls die RQ 2.4. Da ich es nicht eilig habe, warte ich möglicherweise mal ab was Conti fürs 2013 ankündigt.
Die Barons sind super Reifen die ich nun für die feuchtere Jahreszeit auf mein Enduro aufziehen werde. Dort werde ich damit sicherlich viel Spass haben.


----------



## Padde (25. Juni 2012)

Mal eine schnelle Frage an die Suspension-Pros: Ich habe mit heute in Whistler meinen Dämpfer (Fox Van RC) gesprengt.
Da mir der Händler einen guten Deal vorgeschlagen hat, habe ich direkt einen Fox DHX RC4 einbauen lassen.

Zuhause merke ich nun, dass er nicht dem Scratch-Standardmaß (216 mm Länge, 63,5 mm Hub) entspricht, sondern 222/70!

In älteren Posts habe ich gelesen, dass das nicht wirklich passen kann.
Passt aber irgendwie... jedenfalls sehe ich, wenn das Bike an der Wand steht, noch einen ganz knappen Spalt zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen...

Die Geo dürfte minimal verändert sein, sobald ich aber draufstehe (Sag) relativiert sich das ja wieder.

Ich habe ihn noch nicht wirklich eingestellt, als dass ich das nach 3 Abfahrten mit ihm beurteilen könnte.
Hat sich mir etwas zu straff angefühlt, aber vielleicht hat der Typ im Shop einfach zu viel Luft in den Ausgleichsbehälter gegeben.

Welche Folgen hat der längere Dämpfer in der Praxis? (Federweg, Geo, kann mir das schwer vorstellen geschweige denn ausrechnen)

Soll ich morgen reklamieren gehen?
Oder funktioniert es?

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Juni 2012)

Federweg 170mm/63mmDämpferhub=Hebelverhältniss 1:2,69.
70mm Dämpferhubx2,69=188mm Federweg.
6mm mehr Einbaulänge dürften schon etwas an der Geo ändern, vielleicht ein halbes Grad Lenk- und Sitzwinkel. Wenn nichts anschlagen kann, dann kann auch nichts passieren.
Kannst aber wieder mit mehr SAG kompensieren.
Hat hier aber schon mal jemand so gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Padde (25. Juni 2012)

Ein halbes Grad Lenkwinkel könnte ich verkraften... Interessant wäre zu wissen, um wieviel das Tretlager wohl höher kommt jetzt... denn das will ich eigentlich auf keinen Fall -> spürbar <- höher haben...

bin gerade hin- und hergerissen...

Fühlt sich auch nicht nach mehr Federweg an (18 mm sind ja nicht wenig), ehrlich gesagt, aber vielleicht täuscht das?
Oder bräuchte ich für "das selbe Gefühl" wie beim alten Dämpfern nun eine weichere Feder?


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Juni 2012)

Gib mal hier beim Federrechner deine Daten ein:
http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm
Die Feder wird aber mit Sicherheit weicher.
Das mit dem Tretlager lässt ich doch messen und dann bekommst du auch Lenk- und Sitzwinkel raus.
Einfach mal den Dämpfer von Schraube zu Schraube auf 216mm komprimieren, messen und im Ruhezustand nochmals messen.
Schau mal hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409933&page=135
Nr.3362, da hast du die Geometriedaten und kannst vergleichen.


----------



## Padde (25. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, vielen Dank!
Ich wiege komplett 105 Kg und fahre eine 500-lbs-Feder.
Für den alten Dämpfer spuckt der Rechner 514 lbs/inch aus.
Für die neuen Werte 460 lbs/inch.

Meine Vorliebe ist eher weich, daher bräuchte ich nun eine 450er-Feder

Werde nun aber erstmal drüber schlafen, ob ich das so will... 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2012)

Hi Padde,

hier im THread müsste ja noch aslles stehen: da hat einer einen Dämpder verkürst, sprich die 216er Einbaulänge mit mehr Hub gebastelt. Ansonsten sollte doch dein fahrgefühl entscheiden: Passt es, passt der Dämpder, wenn nicht: raus damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Juni 2012)

Der Dämpfer ist aber zwischenzeitlich geplatzt, hat wohl doch nicht gepasst 216mm Einbaulänge und 70mm Hub.


----------



## Padde (25. Juni 2012)

@Larslipp: Aktionen wie Dämpfer kürzen kommt für mich definitiv nicht in Frage.
Ich tendiere eher zu zurückgeben. Denn ich müsste mir jetzt erst eine 450er Feder besorgen, um dann zu schauen, ob es mir passt. Ich habe aber nur noch 2 Tage in Whistler.
Im Zweifelsfall möchte ich aber, dass alles perfekt passt (es geht immerhin um eine ca. 500 Euro Investition), also schaue ich morgen, ob ich einen Shop finde, der mir für einen 216-mm-Dämpfer einen ähnlich guten Preis macht, ansonsten verzichte ich (sehr sehr schweren Herzens) auf meinen letzten Whistler-Tag und schaue mich in Deutschland nach einem neuen Dämpfer um.

Danke Euch für Eure Antworten!
Padde


----------



## Matrox (25. Juni 2012)

hast du auch so einen umgebauten [email protected] ?
Wüsste (rein mechanisch) nicht warum der platzen sollte...
Gruß


----------



## Matrox (25. Juni 2012)

@Padde
Wie hast du das denn geschafft mit dem Van !?
Was/welches Teil hat bei welcher Aktion versagt ?

Habe fahrfertig 75kg und fahre 400er Feder (216x70). Komme damit sehr 
gut klar, nutze den Federweg gut aus. Bei 105kg hätte ich aber mehr als 
eine 500er "erwartet", war die nicht zu weich !?


----------



## Padde (25. Juni 2012)

Bin einfach relativ entspannt die B-Line gefahren... es gab definitiv keinen brutalen Einschlag... plötzlich fühlte es sich einfach ******* an, darauf hielt ich an und sah das Öl überall... Was konkret hinüber ist, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Es ist schlagartig viel Öl ausgetreten... Die im Shop meinen, reparieren lohnt sich nicht... aber wer weiß das schon. 

Ich fand die 500er bisher super...  ich mag es eher etwas weicher und über großartiges Durchschlagen konnte ich mich bisher nicht beklagen...


----------



## Groooveman (25. Juni 2012)

achwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (25. Juni 2012)

Serienmäßig sind bei den Modellen, die Dämpfer mit Piggys haben, die Dämpfer immer so eingebaut, dass der Ausgleichbehälter oben ist...


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2012)

Ich habe einen DHX 5.0 Air und der passt mit Piggy nach oben.


----------



## Groooveman (25. Juni 2012)

ok dann werd ich den mal noch umbauen...


----------



## hans.d.87 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Marzocchi Roco TST Air bestellt. Bin schon gespannt wie der sich im Vergleich zu meinem VAN R schlägt.

Hat jemand schon nen ähnlichen Erfahrunswert???


----------



## Nill (25. Juni 2012)

Hi Hans.d.87

Bin den Roco Tst auf Lapalma gefahren.
Mir hat er nicht gepasst. Am Ende habe ich wieder auf Coil umgestellt.
Das Federwegs Gefühl und losbrechmoment waren hier die entscheidenen Faktoren.
Aber natürlich alles sehr subjektiv.

Berichte doch bitte von deinen Erfahrungen .

HANS.d.87: hast eine PN, damit das Forum hier nicht zugespamt wird


----------



## Padde (25. Juni 2012)

So, kurz zur Info: habe den 222-mm-DHX wieder rausnehmen lassen. Die Jungs vom Shop meinten, dass Ihnen da wohl ein Fehler passiert sei... 

Werde mich, zurück in Deutschland, dann eingehend mit dem Thema beschäftigen...
Elka Stage 5, CCDB, Bos S*Toy?

Danke!
Padde


----------



## johi (26. Juni 2012)

Kurze Frage.. 
Trek Scratch 8 in S 
Habe gehört das es recht klein ist .. was ist die maximal Größe des Fahrers bei dieser Größe ?


----------



## Groooveman (26. Juni 2012)

Nochmal zu dem DHX 5.0 Air im Scartch. Bei mir stößt das Ventil für die Hauptkammer an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme an. kennts wer?


----------



## Matrox (26. Juni 2012)

Groooveman schrieb:


> Nochmal zu dem DHX 5.0 Air im Scartch. Bei mir stößt das Ventil für die Hauptkammer an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme an. Ich habe ein Scratch 9 Air mit nem 2011er DHX 5.0 Air dran. Mich störts zwar eigentlich nicht dass der mit Piggy nach unten montiert ist sieht aber irgentwie halt komisch aus  und bei so nem schönen bike kann man da ja auch en bisschen auf den style achten



Und was is jetzt die Frage ?
Einach Dämpfer richtigrum reinbauen so wies gehört und fertig.
Wo genau stößt das Ventil an ?


----------



## Groooveman (26. Juni 2012)

hoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Juni 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Ich fahre die E13 "LG1 Trail Chain" mit einem 32er Blatt und bin noch nie aufgesetzt. Die E13 ist top verarbeitet und passte sofort und ohne bohren oder feilen ans Scratch.




Moin, kannst du mir verraten, ob man die nur mit 1x10 fahren kann? Die Kette ist dann ja schmaler als bei einer 1x9 oder? Bei CRC steht in der beschreibung nur 1x10... Würde das auch passen? Ich würde lieber bei einem 36blatt bleiben. Also doch lieber einen Taco?


----------



## ElMojito (26. Juni 2012)

Groooveman schrieb:


> Hier auf dem Bild wirds mal deutlich. Bei der Montage mit Piggy oben stößt eben das Ventil an der rot umrandeten Stelle an



Hab ich so ja noch nie gesehen... Ist beim DHX Air nicht sonst der Ausgleichsbehälter auf der selben Seite wie das Ventil?


----------



## Groooveman (26. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## ElMojito (26. Juni 2012)

Joa, dann lass es doch so... Soo kacke sieht das doch auch nicht aus... Besser als manch Coladose


----------



## noBrain-noPain (27. Juni 2012)

Groooveman schrieb:


> Hier auf dem Bild wirds mal deutlich. Bei der Montage mit Piggy oben stößt eben das Ventil an der rot umrandeten Stelle an



und Du bist sicher, dass der von 2011 ist? weil der eigentlich so aussieht, wie die alten dhx AIR (ich glaub bis 2007 oder 08), die hatten das Ventil immer auf der Seite und diesen grauen Aufkleber drauf. Schau mal im "Trek Remedy zu gleichen Teilen..."-Thread und such da nach DHX Air. Da wurde das Problem schon häufiger behandelt. Bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass Dein Dämpfer evtl zwar 2011 gekauft wurde, aber definitiv kein 2011er Modell ist.
die Veränderungen vom DHX Air wurden schön öfter diskutiert, leider fehlen mittlerweile in den Threads paar bilder aber grob is das ganze hier beschrieben. Ansonsten mal DHX Air 2008 Googlen.

gruß


----------



## McFlury (27. Juni 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Moin, kannst du mir verraten, ob man die nur mit 1x10 fahren kann? Die Kette ist dann ja schmaler als bei einer 1x9 oder? Bei CRC steht in der beschreibung nur 1x10... Würde das auch passen? Ich würde lieber bei einem 36blatt bleiben. Also doch lieber einen Taco?



Ich bin die Kettenführung nur 10fach gefahren. Zu 9fach kann ich nichts sagen. Aber ich denke die 0,6mm unterschied zwischen 9 und 10fache dürften nichts ausmachen


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juni 2012)

Einbaulage ist doch egal, gut aussehen wird das Bike eh nur mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer, und funktionieren auch, da gibt es einfach nix besseres, nimm das Mehrgewicht von 300Gr in Kauf und fahre einen Stahlfederdämpfer, du wirst begeistert sein.


----------



## Groooveman (27. Juni 2012)

Bilder von 2007ern und 2008ern hab ich auch schon gesehn. Die haben aber unter dem Piggy noch ne blaue Einstellechraube. Ich werds jetzt halt so lassen, und en coil kommt für mich nicht in frage, ich muss mir meistens meine Höhenmeter selbst ertreten


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich ertrete mir meine HMs immer selber und das sind schon mal 2000 oder mehr pro Tour.
Mein bike wiegt aber auch je nach Reifenwahl bis zu 16,5Kg, dafür kommt aber dann der Fahrspass bergab und wiegt das bergauf wieder auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (27. Juni 2012)

Groooveman schrieb:


> Bilder von 2007ern und 2008ern hab ich auch schon gesehn. Die haben aber unter dem Piggy noch ne blaue Einstellechraube. Ich werds jetzt halt so lassen, und en coil kommt für mich nicht in frage, ich muss mir meistens meine Höhenmeter selbst ertreten



Die Blaue einstellschraube ist das Bottom Out und die haben alle 2011er DHX 5 Air soweit mir bekannt ist...


----------



## milhouse (27. Juni 2012)

Servus, 

ich versuchs auch mal hier. Ich (oder besser meine Freundin) würde gerne ihren Scratch Rahmen in M gegen einen Scratch S Rahmen tauschen.

Ist ein Weißer aus 2010, aber erst 05/11 gekauft und noch in einem sehr gutem Zustand.

Ist ihr leider etwas zu groß und vielleicht hat ja jemand einen small Rahmen der ihm zu klein ist!?

Welche Farbe/Baujahr/Modell etc. der Rahmen hat ist erst mal egal. Auch weitere Details kann man sicher klären.

Danke
milhouse


----------



## noBrain-noPain (27. Juni 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Die Blaue einstellschraube ist das Bottom Out und die haben alle 2011er DHX 5 Air soweit mir bekannt ist...


also nachdem auf seinem Bild die Bottom Out Schraube auf seinem Bild zu sehen ist, denke ich der Schreiber meint das andere untern! 
und da gabs alte dämpfer (also bis 2008) bei denen war das Propedal mit nem Rädchen in stufen einstellbar, ab da war dann ein Hebel dran, wie bei den aktuellen. Deswegen war der 2008er der einzige mit Hebel und Ventil an der Seite.


----------



## ElMojito (27. Juni 2012)

Ok in dem Fall lassen wir mal das andere unten gelten


----------



## staubreifen (27. Juni 2012)

@http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/954303
Ich hätte einen S Rahmen:





Der mir zwar nicht direkt zuklein ist aber etwas größer könnte er schon sein.
Also wenn du mal ein paar Bilder Hochladen würdest von deinen Rahmen könnte ja eventuel ein Tausch drinne sein.
Wobei das frühestens im September passieren könnte weil ich bis dahin nicht in D bin.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Juli 2012)

Hat von euch gerade jemand aktuell eine Strebe in Garantieabwicklung laufen?
Wenn ja, habt ihr angegeben, die verstärkte Version zu erhalten?
Halte meine gerade noch zurück, Trek kommt noch nicht in die Pötte, soll jetzt Mitte Juli werden, aber habe nie mehr Nachricht auf meine Anfragen erhalten.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (2. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hat von euch gerade jemand aktuell eine Strebe in Garantieabwicklung laufen?
> Wenn ja, habt ihr angegeben, die verstärkte Version zu erhalten?
> Halte meine gerade noch zurück, Trek kommt noch nicht in die Pötte, soll jetzt Mitte Juli werden, aber habe nie mehr Nachricht auf meine Anfragen erhalten.......



Dass die mit den Streben immer so mit Infos geizen, versteh ich nicht...
Meine Fox Float vom Scratch war ja kaputt und da hab ich sofort Antwort und Rat bekommen... So wie es sein sollte.. war perfekt! 
Nur wenn ich mal wegen den Streben gefragt hab, kam nichts! Auch als es schon Offiziell war, dass neue kommen... 



War das Wochenende in Winterberg... Den DHX RC4 und die Totem testen...
Einfach genial... Ne 180er Gabel passt viel besser in den Rahmen als die 160mm Float die drin war... Und mit dem Dämpfer bin ich auch sehr zufrieden...
Jetzt muss im Urlaub nur noch die Strebe halten, welche immer noch die 1 ist...


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juli 2012)

kurze Frage, welche ISCG Aufnahme hat das Scratch?

merci


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Juli 2012)

ISG 3 old.

Ich bekomme schon antwort, aber die lautet immer, weiss nicht, aber ich frage nach und meld mich dann asap. Aber die Meldung kommt nie!
Scheint ein Modewort zu sein bei Trek.

Totem ist nur noch geil und Stahlfederdämpfer auch, da kann Luft einfach einpacken.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Juli 2012)

zufrieden Roman?


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Karsten,

ja sehr, habe vorher den VAN RC gefahren und nun ist der DHX 5.0 nochmals um Welten besser, weil ich den Durchschlagschutz einfach noch einstellen kann und der Dämpfer deswegen noch mehr an Federweg freigibt, der RC hat sich da schon verhärtet und hier geht gerade auf Wurzelteppichen noch mehr
Muss aber noch etwas spielen.
Was ich gleich geändert habe sind die Gleitlager, diese habe ich gegen Igus Gleitlager ausgetauscht. Ist einfach sahniger, der Dämpfer muckst schon bei Hand auflegen auf den Sattel.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Juli 2012)

Na wunderbar! Ich fand den auch klasse und es geht eben nichts über Stahl wobei ich in meinem jetzigen Radl sehr zufrieden bin mit dem Monarch plus. Hätte ich garnicht erwartet!

Aber freut mich sehr zu hören, dass alles ok ist mit dem DHX und er gut angekommen ist!

Schöne Grüße!!!


----------



## efxx (2. Juli 2012)

WElche Gleitlager hast du denn da verwendet?
Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Juli 2012)

Na die von http://huber-bushings.com/
Mit Distanzhülsen und Lagerwelle zusammen mit den Igus Gleitlagern aus dem Werkstoff Iglidur.


----------



## hans.d.87 (2. Juli 2012)

Meine Erfahrung zu Marzocchi Roco TST Air:

Pro:
Gute Verarbeitung
Sehr gute Rebound Verstellung über einen großen Bereich
Kein Durchrauschen im mitterleren Federweg
Einstellung der Druckstufe bis hin zum Lookout.

Contra:
Hohes Losbrechmoment
Sehr laute Geräusche beim Dämpfen
Ventil für Hauptkammer steht an Wippe an, dadurch Montage mit Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten.

Der Dämpfer arbeitet für einen Luftdämpfer wirklich sehr gut, konnte mich aber nicht
wirklich damit anfreunden. 
Wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt möchte ich mal den Manitou Evolver probieren.


----------



## ElMojito (2. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Na die von http://huber-bushings.com/
> Mit Distanzhülsen und Lagerwelle zusammen mit den Igus Gleitlagern aus dem Werkstoff Iglidur.



Was hast du bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf? Oder eher kannst du mir genau sagen welche du genommen hast? Hab davon keine Ahnung... Abmessungen, 3 teilig oder 2 teilig... Würde auch gerne die Hubers haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (2. Juli 2012)

Kannst dem Stephan (Huber) vermutlich einfach schreiben, dass du die Buchsen fürn Scratch brauchst und eben für welchen Dämpfer. Ich denke, dass weiss er bescheid. 


Bin gestern das Endurorennen in Samerberg mitgefahren, die Scratch-Dichte war ja fast erschreckend *g*. Ohne die Plattfüße in den zwei Wertungen häts wahrscheinlich knapp fürn Platz in den 20ern gereicht, so wars nur Platz 88... Aufjedenfall ziemlich spaßige Veranstaltung . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nill (2. Juli 2012)

Diese bushings muss ich mir gleich mal bestellen 


@ jan: schön mal das Gesicht hinter dem Nick gesehen zu haben 

Bei mir lief das Renne auch eher ..na ja ... schön war es . Bin mit dem Remedy gefahren. 

STAGE 2: Kette verloren.
STAGE 4: Bin leider in den Regen gekommen und bin dann am Ende noch gestürzt.
STAGE 5: Alter ICH MUSS Trainieren !! War ich platt ! puh...hier hat mir einfach der laaaaange Atem gefehlt. 

Dafür war Stage 1 und 3 ganz gut, was meine Gesamtzeit noch erträglich macht.

So leider nur Platz 76 ....wollte eigentlich auch weiter vorne sein. NEXT STOP : Navis . und bis dahin wird trainiert !!!!


----------



## noco (2. Juli 2012)

@Nill
Bin als 3. Starter gelistet gewesen, deshalb konnt ich am Lift nicht warten wie vereinbart.
War ein Superenduro Tag jedenfalls - was will man mehr: eine 1500hm Tour mit  5      abgesperrten DHs dazwischen 
zum bolzen und laufenlassen - genial!
Ohne Platten und Sturz durchgekommen, bin aber auch etwas "verhalten" unterwegs gewesen: 103. 

Grüsse,
Bernd

_PS: habs mit´m Nomad gefahren - Scratch muss ich erst wieder auf 2-fach umbauen...._


----------



## Marki72 (3. Juli 2012)

johi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage..
> Trek Scratch 8 in S
> Habe gehört das es recht klein ist .. was ist die maximal Größe des Fahrers bei dieser Größe ?



Das Scratch fällt fast 2 Größen kleiner aus. Bei S max 165cm, (meiner Mng nach) Ich fahr einen L bei 181cm und mir ist er fast zu kurz. Aber ist ja wie immer Geschmackssache!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das dreiteilige Set von Huber genommen und nur die Masse zwischen der Wippe und der Strebe genau ausgemessen, alles andere ergibt sich über den Dämpfer und die Befestigungsschrauben, da muss der Durchmesser auch angegeben werden, der ist ja bei uns 10mm.


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2012)

Frage an Alle:
Hat von Euch schon Jemand ein sehr lautes Knackgeräusch beim Pedalieren, egal ob im Stehen oder im Sitzen, gehabt?
Bergab höre ich gar nichts, bergauf ist es dermassen laut, das nervt.
Habe jetzt alle Schweissnähte am Hauptrahmen untersucht und meine am Tretlager was gefunden zu haben.
Stelle mal die Tage ein Bild ein und mache eine Rissprüfung mit einem Kontrastmittel.
Sollte meine Vermutung zutreffen, dann wäre das Biken erst mal vorbei.
Aber ich hoffe noch auf mein Laufrad hinten, eventuell liegt die Ursache auch dort.

Ich meine aber, das schon mal gelesen zu haben hier im Fred, vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen.....


----------



## jan84 (4. Juli 2012)

Ist es ein scharfer Ton oder liegt da noch son leichtes knirschen/poltern drunter? Hatte ich jetzt zweimal, in beiden Fällen war die eine Tretlagerschale defekt (Lager aus der Schale rausgelöst). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2012)

Sehr scharfer, lauter Ton, das Lager habe ich schon getauscht, daß ist es nicht.
Muss heute mal testen mit anderem Laufrad und dann mit Wasser an der vermuteten Rissstelle, das würde das Geräusch etwas dämpfen....
Bin einfach zu schwer für die Bikes von heute, oder zu gross, oder zu schwer und zu gross.


----------



## ElMojito (4. Juli 2012)

Schau dir mal Seite 121 an...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9386079#post9386079
Marciman hatte da was beschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juli 2012)

Och Roman..., das darf doch nicht wahr sein! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es was anderes ist als der Rahmen!


----------



## Bashorbadger (4. Juli 2012)

zb. die Kniegelenke?  War am Donnerstag in Bischofsmais. Alter Schwede, Scratch+Flow-trail= Mega geil!


----------



## ElMojito (4. Juli 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> zb. die Kniegelenke?  War am Donnerstag in Bischofsmais. Alter Schwede, Scratch+Flow-trail= Mega geil!



Ja ich hab mich auch in den Flow Country verliebt  zu geil die Line... 
Der ganze Park ist der Hammer!


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2012)

Kniegelenke sind zwar alt aber repariert, ganz schön frech, was man sich hier anhören muss

Ich glaube es gibt keine Stelle an dem bike, die ich noch nicht gefettet oder geschmiert habe, ausser dem Riss natürlich.
Aber noch liegen Rahmen in XL im Garantielager, jah.


----------



## Nill (4. Juli 2012)

Bei meinem Remedy war es das Röllchen an der Kettenführung


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2012)

Na die habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschmiert.
Aber so gross ist die gar nicht, daß die so laut knarzen könnte, hört sich schon eher an wie Alu auf Alu, aber eben nur beim treten, bergab kann ich kacheln wie ich will, das Bike ist dann still.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juli 2012)

Mir fallen da noch ein:

Kettenblattschrauben
Kassette auf Freilauf
Sattel(stütze)

Ein Riss im Tretlagerbereich... oder wie schon erwähnt die Gelenke


----------



## Deleted 100301 (4. Juli 2012)

Die Sattelstütze hat bei mir sehr stark das Knarzen angefangen nachdem die Klemme ein bisschen nach oben gerutscht ist. Knarzt auch wenns recht dreckig ist.


----------



## t0obi (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Wollte mein scratch 8 von einfach auf zweifach umrüsten welche Art von Umwerfer brauche ich dafür?

mfg


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2012)

Aber bei mir knarzt es auch im Stand, also nix Sattelstütze.

Ich verwende den SLX 3-fach für 2-fach, habe nur die Anschlagschraube reingedreht.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19617_SLX-Umwerfer-Direct-Mount-FD-M661-D-.html


----------



## Bashorbadger (4. Juli 2012)

@t0obi hab noch nen post mount slx umwerfer vom scratch hier liegen. falls du interesse hast


----------



## t0obi (5. Juli 2012)

Alles klar danke für den Link
@Bashorbadger
PN

Noch ne kurze Frage unzwar brauche ich ja jetzt auch eine Kettenführung für 2-fach welche habt ihr da verbaut bzw. welche ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## fuzzball (5. Juli 2012)

@t0obi hab noch ne gebrauchte 2-fach Stinger Kettenführung vom scratch hier liegen (baue um auf 1-fach). falls du interesse hast


----------



## Nill (5. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Na die habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschmiert.
> Aber so gross ist die gar nicht, daß die so laut knarzen könnte, hört sich schon eher an wie Alu auf Alu, aber eben nur beim treten, bergab kann ich kacheln wie ich will, das Bike ist dann still.



Bei mir hat die so geknarzt das ich dachte mein Rahmen wäre gerissen. War auch nur beim treten. 

Oder die schrauben der Kefü haben sich gelockert und jetzt schleifen die Kettenblattschrauben dan der Kefü ? 

Gruß Nils


----------



## Marciman (5. Juli 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Seite 121 an...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9386079#post9386079
> Marciman hatte da was beschrieben...



@lipper-zipfel:
Das stimmt. Ich habe auch alles geschmiert. Meine Vermutung waren damals auch das Tretlager, aber war es bei mir nicht. 
Bei mir war es eine kalte Schweißnaht im Tretlagerbereich oder so. Es wurde geschweißt, aber die Haltbarkeitkeit reicht jetzt nur noch bis max. leichten Enduroeinsatz, weil die Struktur des Aluminium verändert wurde. Es knackte immer, wenn man reintritt.

Ich bekam von Trek Ersatz und es knarzte wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, aber diesmal war es der Schaltzug mit der Wulst, welche in die Strebe führt. Das Kabel rubbelte sich eins an meiner Strebe ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt knarzen nur noch meine Kniee


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juli 2012)

@marciman
Danke dir, werde das mal prüfen.
Fahre heute mal ein anderes Hinterrad, dann kann ich das ausschliessen.

meine Knie knarzen auch, aber kaum hörbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (5. Juli 2012)

mein Ersatz in Vollendung

Das knarzen meiner Knie höre ich auch kaum, ich dreh einfach den iPod lauter


----------



## Matrox (5. Juli 2012)

schönes Bild Marciman, und biss auf den ewig langen Zug für die Joplin siehts auch gut aus 
Hast du ein Angelset drin !? sieht irgendwie flacher aus der Lenkwinkel !


----------



## Padde (5. Juli 2012)

Sieht nach Weitwinkelverzerrung aus, oder? Schau mal, wie die Räder zueinander stehen!


----------



## Matrox (5. Juli 2012)

ah, also Knick in der Optik  dieser Fuchs !


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juli 2012)

Trotzdem ein geiles Bike!
Das ist kein Angleset, daß ist der Riss in der Schweissnaht, desewegen der extreme Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Marciman (5. Juli 2012)

Nein, ich verwende kein Angleset, bin vollends zufrieden mit der Geometrie.




aber immernoch Weitwinkel - das Rad ist einfach zu gross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"..Riss in der Schweissnaht, desewegen der extreme Lenkwinkel." zum Glück nicht bei diesem. 
Mein Scratch Baby light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist das hier:





mal sehen, wie lange es mit der Schweissnaht rockt, sein großer Bruder rockt dafür seit drei Tagen ordentlich.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juli 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen, mit Totem einfach ne Wucht.
Aber die Leitungen werden noch besser verlegt, gell?!


----------



## Marciman (5. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, mit Totem einfach ne Wucht.
> Aber die Leitungen werden noch besser verlegt, gell?!



Jep, wollte erstmal sehen, ob es überhaupt rockt. Der Ärger mit dem roten Scratch zog sich ja auch eine Weile hin. Aber jetzt geht das Grinsen nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht.
Und jetzt kommt dann auch noch der Feinschliff. Die Bremsleitung könnte auch eine Kürzung vertragen. Die Kette ist auch einen mü zu lang und ... .
Auf jeden Fall geht es heute wieder raus, morgen, übermorgen ... bis die Strebe wieder bricht. 
Die Totem ist der Hammer, genauso wie der CaneCreek Dämpfer. Würde ihn dem RC4 vorziehen, abgesehen vom Setup. Leider finde ich die Ardent bescheiden, weil die haben keinen besonders guten Kurvenhalt. Leider war die Diskussion über Reifen erst nach meinem Kauf. Naja Pech, dann werden die Kurven halt gedriftet.


----------



## ElMojito (5. Juli 2012)

Ja ne Totem hab ich seid letzter Woche auch drin... War Samstag und Sonntag in Winterberg und es ist der Hammer.... Der RC4 ist auch viel besser als der RP2, CCDB hatte ich auch überlegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (5. Juli 2012)

welches Achsmaß hat eigentlich der Hinterbau? Will nen Ersatz LRS bestellen, bin aber momentan nicht zuhause und kann so nicht selber messen...


----------



## Marciman (5. Juli 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> welches Achsmaß hat eigentlich der Hinterbau? Will nen Ersatz LRS bestellen, bin aber momentan nicht zuhause und kann so nicht selber messen...



142mm


----------



## othu (5. Juli 2012)

gibt es nicht auch einen Adapter für 135mm? Mir war so?!


----------



## ElMojito (5. Juli 2012)

Danke für die prompte Antwort


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Juli 2012)

Ja Otto, gibt es


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juli 2012)

So, kann Entwarnung geben, der Rahmen ist ganz!
Das Geknarze lag am Hinterrad und nicht am Rahmen.
Habe heute eine Tour mit einem anderen Hinterrad gemacht und es war einfach weg.
Jetzt habe ich das Farbset für die anstehende Rissprüfung völlig umsonst bestellt.
Aber egal, bin froh, das alles in Ordnung ist.
War mit einem verhassten Liteviller auf Tour, den mag ich nur, weil er gut fährt
Hier an einer Schlüsselstelle:



Glück hatten wir auch noch, während dem Gewitter hoch, dann wieder blauer Himmel zum Bier trinken und bergab auch noch fast trocken, aber dank Baron in 2,5" ist es ja mittlerweile egal, wie nass oder trocken die Wurzeln und Steine sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Juli 2012)

Immer gegen die armen Liteviller..., Roman!!!??? Wegen so Leuten wie dir hat schon einer das Forum dort verlassen! Aber freut mich, dass der Rahmen heil ist. Die dicken Barons hab ich auch eben wieder vorn aufgezogen und einen ollen rubberqueen hinten. Mal sehen wie der so taugt.

Trittst du den hinten auch den Berg hoch?


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo Karsten,

hinten fahre ich die Muddy Mary in 2,5" oder den Ardent in 2,4", ist völlig wurscht, hauptsache keinen Platten in der Abfahrt.
Wir fahren relativ gemütlich hoch, heute waren es aber nur 300Hm, der Rest(500Hm) war tragen und schieben angesagt. Die Körner frisst eigentlich die Abfahrt,  deshalb gaaanz langsam nach oben, aber die Reifen bremsen schon sehr.
Aber der Baron ist bergab einfach eine Macht, bin heute bergab mit 0,8 bar gefahren, auf den nassen Wurzeln habe ich gar nicht bemerkt, daß es nass ist, die Fotostelle war da extrem, da hat es nur Wurzeln in einer hängenden Linkskurve, der Reifen ist einfach super.
Der LV Kollege fährt einen Clutch von Speiseeis, der ist auch vergleichbar mit dem Baron und auch so schwer. Übrigens, dieser Liteviller ist kein Zahnarzt oder Anwalt und auch kein Geldsack, deswegen sehr nett


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Juli 2012)

Ach..., du bist so Vorurteilsbehaftet 

Aber du hast recht was die Barons angehen. Ich hatte bisher noch keine besseren Reifen! Ich fahre hier auf Touren die schmalen Dinger rum und die sind schon grandios. Was mir zum Dämpfer noch einfiel: Der boostvalve Knopf verdreckt schnell. Also Vorsicht beim drehen!

Schönes Wochenende schonmal!

Karsten


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juli 2012)

@Karsten

was machst du eigentlich beruflich?
Zahnarzt?
Anwalt?
Aua nicht schlagen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Juli 2012)

Hahaha! Weder noch!


----------



## Nill (6. Juli 2012)

Hey Jung,

Ich weis eigenlob stinkt aber beim letzten Endurorennen bin ich in 2 Tagen Ca.2800 hm gefahren ! Also das Flachland Berlin holt auf ! 

Sehe ich den einen von euch in Navis ? Den Jan habe ich ja schon beim letzten Rennen gesehen . Konnten aber nicht viel quatschen, da ich ihn beim Start der Stage 1 gesehen habe und ich nach Stage 1 nicht ansprechbar war  . Das soll sich jetzt ändern !
Gruß Nils


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Juli 2012)

@Nill
wenn du das an einem Tag gefahren bist, dann lob lob lob.
An zwei Tagen gibt es aber kein Lob von mir!

Rennen sind nichts für mich, bin schon zu alt für so was, ausserdem würden meine knarzenden Knie nur die Anderen irritieren.
Viel Spass euch.


----------



## Nill (6. Juli 2012)

Na ja, innerhalb von 30 std


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich musste leider feststellen, dass mein Bontrager Laufradsatz eine Acht hat. Jetzt wollte ich mir neue Laufräder bestellen, bin aber nicht sicher, welche da empfehlenswert sind. 
Ich habe oft von den Flow EX gelesen, die gut sein sollen. Soweit ich weiss, muss ich auch die Nabe wechseln und kann nicht nur die Felge wechseln? Habt ihr da gute Tipps? Ich wiege nicht soviel (65 KG), also müssten sie nicht die stabilsten sein, aber genug stabil für den Bikepark-Einsatz. 

Gruss


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Juli 2012)

In welcher Preisregion sollen die Laufräder liegen. System oder selber zusammengestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (8. Juli 2012)

System wÃ¼rde mir eher zusagen, wenn ich aber Vorteile durch selber zusammenstellen habe, dann sage ich da auch nicht nein. Beim Preis dachte ich an die 400â¬ als Richtwert oder bin ich damit eher zu niedrig?


----------



## baatz (8. Juli 2012)

vielleicht den hier


----------



## stiffler23 (8. Juli 2012)

Hi!
Ich habe das Scratch Air 6 2010 zu Hause. Diese hat eine 3-fach SLX-Kurbel. Da ich das dritte Kettenblatt nicht benötigte und eine NC17 Stinger (ISCG 03) montieren wollte, stellt sich die Frage was sinnvoll ist:
1. SLX-Kurbel auf 2-fach umbauen. Die günstigste möglichkeit
2. Neue 2-fach SLX 2x9 Kurbel kaufen.
3. Shimano Saint 2x9 Kurbel

Zwischen ISCG Aufnahme am Rahmen und dem Schraubenkopf des kliensten SLX-Kettenblattes sind ca. 4 mm Platz vorhanden Bei meinem Bruder habe ich bei der Stinger inkl. Schrauben eine Dicke von ca. 3.5 mm gemessen. Wird also sehr knapp. So müsste man wohl evtl. die Schrauben ein wenig abschleifen. Jemand hag gesagt man soll die XT-Kettenblätter und Schrauben verwenden, dann soll mehr Platz sein.
Zudem habe ich gelesen das mit der richtigen 2-fach SLX noch weniger Platz vorhanden sein soll.
Hat evtl. jemand die Shimano Saint 2x9 mit der Stinger montiert? Klappt das vom Platz her? Kann die hintere Kassette und die Wechsler dann bleiben?

Hier noch ein Foto von der aktuellen Situation:


----------



## monty87 (8. Juli 2012)

evt die hier. http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...y-Pro-DT-Swiss-EX-500-Laufradsatz::50457.html


----------



## ElMojito (8. Juli 2012)

Im Bikemarkt ist ein Scratchrahmen, der schon die Stabile Strebe haben soll.
Hab doch noch die Tage irgendwo gelesen, dass es noch etwas dauern soll...
Bei mir ist nach einem Jahr immer noch die erste Strebe drin, ich wiege fahrfertig 90kg +/- 2kg, je nach Jahreszeit und Ernährungszustand  
Ich nehme mir die Kiste teilweise auch hart zur Brust, was ein Freerider aber aushalten sollte.
Mal sehen wie es so 3 Wochen durch den Urlaub kommt... (Bischofsmais, Semmering, Wagrain und Leogang)
Bis jetzt alles heile! Ist doch mal Positiv  
Was mich ehrlich gesagt wundert, weil einigen ja schon nach kurzer Zeit die Ersatzstrebe gerissen ist...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juli 2012)

Also ich sags mal so...: Trek sprach ja von einer Signifikantsgrenze..., die scheint bei denen bei etwa 0.15 zu liegen (eine Zahl, die ich von einem Händler aufschnappte)!
Ich hätte bei meinem Fahrstil usw nicht damit gerechnet, dass meine Strebe bricht. Ich wusste vor dem Kauf, dass es Probleme geben kann. Aber auch mir ist bei 83 kg ohne Klamotten die Strebe gebrochen. Es hat, glaube ich, nicht viel damit zu tun was oder wie man fährt sondern einfach nur ob die Statistik zuschlägt oder eben nicht.

Ich hab meinen Austauschrahmen übrigens verkauft..., manmanman hab ich mit mir gerungen, weil das Teil einfach nur hammer ausschaute!


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (8. Juli 2012)

baatz schrieb:


> vielleicht den hier





monty87 schrieb:


> evt die hier. http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...y-Pro-DT-Swiss-EX-500-Laufradsatz::50457.html



Danke euch beiden schonmal. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr auf diese beiden Laufradsätze kommt? 

Die Easton Havoc hören sich nach der Beschreibung besser für mich an, aber mehr Anhaltspunkte habe ich nicht  Die Möglichkeit tubeless zu fahren, wollte ich mir schon noch vorbehalten, dies geht mit dem Fun Works nicht oder?

Beim Easton Havoc müsste ich mich noch an die Decals gewöhnen, aber wäre vertretbar. Ich nehme nicht an, dass man die entfernen kann?

Gruss


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juli 2012)

Der havoc ist super! Ich hab den alten an meinem anderen Radl und der läuft seit Jahren ohne Probleme!


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (8. Juli 2012)

Dann werde ich wohl den bestellen. Bei CRC zu bestellen soll, soweit ich gelesen habe, kein Problem sein? Und das 2011 Modell ist gerade Aktion, es lohnt sich also kaum, das 2012 Modell zu nehmen?

edit: Hinten hat das Trek ja mit dem Bontrager 12 x 142mm, gehen dann die 10 x 135mm trotzdem? Und von der Stabilität sollte das im Bikepark verbunden mit meinem Gewicht auch reichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (8. Juli 2012)

habe den Havoc seit 2 Monaten und bin auch ganz angetan, hat aber mit ca 1750g und 28 mm Aussenbreite natürlich auch seine Grenzen. Ist halt wie immer ein Kompromiss, um auch noch hochzufahren. Für Bikepark wäre vielleicht sowas  besser oder Track Macks , Deemax oder Single Track (schwerer, aber breiter und stabiler)

du brauchst 12x142, 10x135 geht nicht, den Havoc gibts aber mit 12x142


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (8. Juli 2012)

Den 12x142 gibts aber nicht in Orange  Es kann schon ein Kompromiss sein, aber da ich ja nur 65KG wiege, kann ich eher mit einem leichteren Satz in den Bikepark oder ist da meine Annahme falsch?


----------



## biketunE (8. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Also ich sags mal so...: Trek sprach ja von einer Signifikantsgrenze..., die scheint bei denen bei etwa 0.15 zu liegen (eine Zahl, die ich von einem Händler aufschnappte)!
> Ich hätte bei meinem Fahrstil usw nicht damit gerechnet, dass meine Strebe bricht. Ich wusste vor dem Kauf, dass es Probleme geben kann. Aber auch mir ist bei 83 kg ohne Klamotten die Strebe gebrochen. Es hat, glaube ich, nicht viel damit zu tun was oder wie man fährt sondern einfach nur ob die Statistik zuschlägt oder eben nicht.
> 
> Ich hab meinen Austauschrahmen übrigens verkauft..., manmanman hab ich mit mir gerungen, weil das Teil einfach nur hammer ausschaute!



Gut so!  Es wird in Ehre aufgebaut!


----------



## baatz (8. Juli 2012)

iLoveNOIS3 schrieb:


> Den 12x142 gibts aber nicht in Orange  Es kann schon ein Kompromiss sein, aber da ich ja nur 65KG wiege, kann ich eher mit einem leichteren Satz in den Bikepark oder ist da meine Annahme falsch?



who knows  

der hier ist auch ganz gut , flow ist eine gute Felge und Hope eine gute Nabe, die man auf fast alles umrüsten kann


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juli 2012)

Du liest hier mit  ..., die Rahmen brechen natürlich viel seltener! In Statistik war ich immer ganz schlecht und ich habe zugenommen! 149 kg... 

Ich bin aber schon sehr gespannt! Schöne Grüße in den Süden!


----------



## biketunE (8. Juli 2012)

Seit der erste Stunden lese ich hier mit... klar!  Vielen Dank nochmal, war auch super verpackt. Das Teil liegt nun im Wohnzimmer und wartet darauf, das kleine Scratch ab und zu mal ablösen zu können.

Nur bin ich mir unsicher mit Gabel/Dämpfer und Laufräder. Hätte gerne original Bontrager Laufräder und eine 2013er Lyrik. Alles nicht so einfach zu beschaffen 

Farbige Anbauteile und 2fach XT mit MRP Kefü... soviel steht schonmal fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (8. Juli 2012)

Ach und das mit der Strebe ist mir schon bewusst. Ich wiege nackt 77kg, war mit meinem Anderen 3mal in Wildbad und mehrere Male in Albstadt, kein Riss bisher. Außerdem soll es ja Neue geben


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (8. Juli 2012)

baatz schrieb:


> who knows
> 
> der hier ist auch ganz gut , flow ist eine gute Felge und Hope eine gute Nabe, die man auf fast alles umrüsten kann



Vielleicht finde ich den ja noch in Orange.. Gegen den Havoc spricht aber auch nichts oder wieso empfiehlst du noch den Hope Pro bzw. was spricht eher für den, als für den Havoc? Ich nehme an, dass der leicht stabiler ist?



> Es kann schon ein Kompromiss sein, aber da ich ja nur 65KG wiege, kann ich eher mit einem leichteren Satz in den Bikepark oder ist da meine Annahme falsch?



Schlussendlich geht es mir dann um diese Frage, stabiler geht immer, nur brauche ich das auch bei meinem Gewicht? Ansonsten würde ich wohl den Havoc nehmen, denke ich.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Anzeige mit dem weissen Scratch und der angeblich schon verstärkten Strebe sehr frech, laut Trek Manager gibt es erst ab Mitte Juli die verstärkten Streben, wird da wohl etwas geflunkert?


----------



## baatz (9. Juli 2012)

iLoveNOIS3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht finde ich den ja noch in Orange.. Gegen den Havoc spricht aber auch nichts oder wieso empfiehlst du noch den Hope Pro bzw. was spricht eher für den, als für den Havoc? Ich nehme an, dass der leicht stabiler ist?



der Havoc hat nur 24 Speichen, der Hope Flow klassisch 32, daher denke ich, daß der etwas stabiler ist. An Hope Naben ist gut, daß man die auf ziemlich viele Standards umrüsten kann, bei den Havocs bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Ist doch gut, daß es Alternativen gibt 



iLoveNOIS3 schrieb:


> Schlussendlich geht es mir dann um diese Frage, stabiler geht immer, nur brauche ich das auch bei meinem Gewicht? Ansonsten würde ich wohl den Havoc nehmen, denke ich.



Naja, letzen Endes weiß das nur Du selber, was Du damit machen willst. Falls Du vorhast ständig hohe Drops zu springen oder verblockte Downhillstrecken runterzuheizen, wäre was stabileres auch bei Deinem Gewicht nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ElMojito (9. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich finde die Anzeige mit dem weissen Scratch und der angeblich schon verstärkten Strebe sehr frech, laut Trek Manager gibt es erst ab Mitte Juli die verstärkten Streben, wird da wohl etwas geflunkert?



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Juli 2012)

biketunE schrieb:


> Ach und das mit der Strebe ist mir schon bewusst. Ich wiege nackt 77kg, war mit meinem Anderen 3mal in Wildbad und mehrere Male in Albstadt, kein Riss bisher. Außerdem soll es ja Neue geben





Albstadt gehe ich demnächst mal mit dir zusammen an! Find Fotos anschauen immer doof, deshalb würd ich das gute Stück lieber in Natura sehen 

Da fällt mir gerade ein: Es ist Montag und ich wollte doch jemanden fragen, was denn nun mit den fehlenden Teilen ist.

Schöne Grüße und einen guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## efxx (9. Juli 2012)

Des hier ist noch n interessater LRS find ich: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27005_Pro-2-Evo---Mavic-EX-721-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## Marciman (9. Juli 2012)

Ein sehr guter und günstiger LRS ist auch der FR von Veltec. Ich habe den FR mit blauen Hope Naben, sw Speichen (die teueren) für 485Euro bekommen. Mit Veltec Naben liegt die selbe Konfiguration so um die 250Euro.







Auf der Webseite findest du einen LRS Konfigurator.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Juli 2012)

Das heist Naben, nicht Narben........
Narben habe ich z.B. am Schienbein.


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (9. Juli 2012)

baatz schrieb:


> der Havoc hat nur 24 Speichen, der Hope Flow klassisch 32, daher denke ich, daÃ der etwas stabiler ist. An Hope Naben ist gut, daÃ man die auf ziemlich viele Standards umrÃ¼sten kann, bei den Havocs bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Ist doch gut, daÃ es Alternativen gibt
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, letzen Endes weiÃ das nur Du selber, was Du damit machen willst. Falls Du vorhast stÃ¤ndig hohe Drops zu springen oder verblockte Downhillstrecken runterzuheizen, wÃ¤re was stabileres auch bei Deinem Gewicht nicht verkehrt.



Auswahl macht nur das Leben komplizierter  Es ist eben so, dass ich jetzt eine Woche in Ãsterreich in den Ferien war und bergrauf das Bike einfach zu schlecht rollt, von diesem Punkt her betrachtet wÃ¤re ich froh, wenn man da ein wenig abspecken kann. Auf der anderen Seite fahre ich allerdings nicht so gerne hoch und nehme da lieber den Lift. Und da ich bis jetzt noch nicht in einem Bikepark war, muss ich mich da erst rantasten, habe dann aber schon vor mich zu steigern und grÃ¶ssere Drops zu springen.



efxx schrieb:


> Des hier ist noch n interessater LRS find ich: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27005_Pro-2-Evo---Mavic-EX-721-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html



Jo, sieht ganz interessant aus, ist aber halt wieder schwerer.

Ich glaube genug VorschlÃ¤ge habe ich jetzt, nun muss ich schauen, ob ich leicht und nicht ganz so stabil oder schwer und stabiler bevorzuge. Am besten wÃ¤ren natÃ¼rlich zwei LaufradsÃ¤tze, aber das wird dann zu teuer.

edit:



Marciman schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter und gÃ¼nstiger LRS ist auch der FR von Veltec. Ich habe den FR mit blauen Hope Narben, sw Speichen (die teueren) fÃ¼r 485Euro bekommen. Mit Veltec Narben liegt die selbe Konfiguration so um die 250Euro.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/8j/xn/8jxnsxhmllbf/medium_IMG_00152.jpg
> 
> Auf der Webseite findest du einen LRS Konfigurator.



Ich habe mal kurz was zusammengestellt:

Laufradtyp:	         MTB Disc
Nabe Vorne:	 Hope Pro2 Evo 20mm rot
Nabe Hinten:	 Hope Pro2 Evo 12x150 rot
Felge Vorne:	 Veltec FR schwarz
Felge Hinten:	 Veltec FR schwarz
Speiche:	         CX-Ray schwarz
Nippel:	         Nippel Aluminium rot

Sind dann aber schon Ã¼ber 600â¬. Oder hattest du da ein Angebot? Und was wiegt dein LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Juli 2012)

woher kommst du?

Wenn du noch zwei Wochen Zeit hast, dann fahr zum Rose nach Bocholt (sofern es bei dir in der Nähe ist), dort ist Sommerschlussverkauf.
Nur mal so als Beispiel:
DT Swiss EX1750 für 350 Euro vor zwei Jahren, letztes Jahr noch 300
Havoc (der alte) für 150
DT Swiss 2300 für 200 Euro
Easton Heaven für 300

Ansonsten die genannten...


----------



## Marciman (9. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das heist Naben, nicht Narben........
> Narben habe ich z.B. am Schienbein.



Zahnarzt?
Anwalt?

Blaue Narben hatte ich auch schon mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@iLoveNOIS3
CX-Ray hatte ich nicht genommen, sondern nach Empfehlung aus dem mittleren Bereich und dann noch mit einer X-12 Nabe kommst du auf 487Euro.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Juli 2012)

> Zahnarzt?
> Anwalt?



Haha, nein, Maschinenbauer, die nehmen es auch sehr genau.


----------



## efxx (9. Juli 2012)

hinten 150 würd ich nochmal überdenken...


----------



## Marciman (9. Juli 2012)

Genau, die X-12 sind 142mm.


----------



## othu (9. Juli 2012)

Ich lasse mir gerade von einem bekannten Laufradbauer Hope Pro2 Evo, Spank Spike Evo 35Al mit einem Mix aus Race/ D-light und Alunippel für knapp unter 450Euro bauen.


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (9. Juli 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> woher kommst du?
> 
> Wenn du noch zwei Wochen Zeit hast, dann fahr zum Rose nach Bocholt (sofern es bei dir in der Nähe ist), dort ist Sommerschlussverkauf.
> Nur mal so als Beispiel:
> ...



Ich komme aus Basel, wäre also ziemlich weit 



othu schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir gerade von einem bekannten Laufradbauer Hope Pro2 Evo, Spank Spike Evo 35Al mit einem Mix aus Race/ D-light und Alunippel für knapp unter 450Euro bauen.



Bei so vielen Alternativen, werde ich wohl dann einen Fertigsatz bestellen.


----------



## othu (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn du meinst damit besser zu fahren...


----------



## efxx (9. Juli 2012)

Also preislich um die 400 kannste halt viel machen, die Hope Naben sind auf jede Fall ne gute Basis und die Felgen suchst du dann eben nach Einsatzgebiet und Gewicht bzw. Gewichtsvorstellungen raus. Speichen und Nippel je nach Optik und Budget.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (9. Juli 2012)

@othu

Wenn du mir sagen kannst, was einen selber gebauten Satz für Vorteile hat, lasse ich mich gerne belehren. Ich dachte nur, dass die gezeigten Laufradsätze viele Varianten abdecken und dass Selbstbau halt teurer ist. Was spricht denn für dich für selber zusammenstellen?


----------



## efxx (9. Juli 2012)

Naja komplet zusammenstellen ist schon etwas teurer, aber der von mir schon geposteten Seite gibts halt viele Vorkonfiguruierte, da kann man sich den für sich passenden Typ raussuchen. Ich wollt zum Beispiel unbedingt Hope Naben und Mavic Felgen haben.. geringes Gewicht und hohe Steifigkeit, Systemlaufräder sind bei gleichem Gewicht meistens eher teurer.


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (9. Juli 2012)

Meinst du jetzt bike-components? Und allgemein gesagt, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die vorgeschlagenen Laufräder, die etwas schwerer sind auch zugleich stabiler sind oder sind die Havocs da auch fast so stabil, waren dafür halt teurer?


----------



## efxx (9. Juli 2012)

Meist ist es schon so, ums genau zu sagen müsste man aber Belastungstests mit gleichen Bedingungen machen. Naturgesetzt ist Masse (Gewicht) = Stabilität (oder so), alles andere ist dann eine Frage des Materials oder der profilierung.
Hab mich gerade erst mal über die Havocs schlau gemacht, klingt ja schon spannend.
Weist du denn schon ob es ein Umrüstset für 142mm oder den entsprechenden Nabenstandart gibt? Mich schrecken nur die wenigen (unkonifizierten) Speichen ab..


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich bräuchte bei den grauen ja kein Umrüstset, da es diese ja in 142mm gibt, falls du das meinst. Die Havocs reizen mich schon sehr und ich glaube ich werde diese kaufen und falls was ist, dann gibt es stabilere für den Bikepark und Havocs für den Rest..

edit: Habe noch folgenden Bericht gefunden: http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/teile-in-gefahr/laufradsatz-easton-havoc/25/04/2012/ Kann mir jemand sagen, was mit rau laufen gemeint ist, kann mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht viel drunter vorstellen.


----------



## efxx (9. Juli 2012)

Das meint du spürst ein Kratzen in den Lagern und man spürst auch den Wiederstand wenn man im ausgebauten Zustand drehst, das gleiche habe ich beim cousin earl nach n halben Jahr auch gehabt.. hat bei dem zufällig schon mal jemand die Lager beim VR getauscht? Bin noch nicht ran gekommen und will auch nix kaputt machen.

N lagersatz sollte normal unfefähr n Jahr halten.. wenns leicht sein soll würd ich einfach ne leichtere Felge nehmen.. ne Notubes ZTR zum Beispiel oder bei Mavic noch mal schauen. Die ZTR fahr ich auf meinem Enduro und die schlagen sich sehr gut, tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (9. Juli 2012)

Ja die ZTR hab ich ganz am Anfang schon erwähnt, da ich schon viel davon gehört habe. Wenn man das Lager günstig wechseln kann, hätte ich kein Problem damit, ansonsten schaue ich mich nochmals durch all die vorgeschlagenen Laufradsätze.

edit: Dann bleiben für mich noch:

Easton Havoc
Fun Works 4Way Pro
Hope Pro 2 Evo


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juli 2012)

eigentlich wollte ich an dieser Stelle schreiben bzw. empfehlen einen Custom LRS zu nehmen, aber der Preis bei dem Gewicht ist schon  und bei 65kg dürfte es auch keine stabilitäts Probleme geben.

Alternative (leichter nei min. gleicher Stabiltät): DT 240s / CXRay /ZTR Flow


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (10. Juli 2012)

Du redest jetzt vom Havoc oder? Gibt es deine Alternative irgendwo schon aufgebaut oder müsste ich das selber machen lassen?


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. Juli 2012)

Lasst mich flasch liegen, aber hatte EASTON nicht heftige Probleme mit den Lagern? Das ist so das ERSTE was mir bei EASTON Laufrädern in den Sinn kommt. Kaputte bzw. nicht langlebige Lager. War bei dem DH LRS zumindest der Fall. Klärt mich auf.

Ich hab jetzt mal 5min die SUFU benutzt und bin hier gelandet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=314826&highlight=easton+havoc&page=5

Das erste was ich Lese ist "Lagerspiel"


----------



## othu (10. Juli 2012)

Das mit den Lagerproblemen bei den Easton liest man immer wieder, entweder von Lagerspiel , und/oder von extrem schnell verschleißenden Lagern.

Mir sind/wären folgende Sachen wichtig:

- Naben auf alle gängigen Achsstandards umrüstbar (so ein ordentlicher LRS hält bei mir länger als ich den entsprechenden Rahmen habe): Hope Pro2 Evo, Acros, etc.
- breite Felgen die sich tubless fahren lassen



Daher wäre mein Vorschlag:
- Hope Hoops mit ZTR Flow EX 
(bekommst du gut und günstig z.b. von Speer Laufradbau http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/8578-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-crest-26-29)
für knappe 350Euro

oder den von mir weiter oben genannten LRS aus Hope und den Spank Spike Felgen, noch breiter und mit 450Euro für einen handgebauten LRS sicherlich noch recht günstig.

Wenn du dir den LRS Test in der bike anschaust (2-3 alt), wirst du schnell erkennen, warum ein handgebauter LRS immer besser ist, als ein von der Maschine gebauter (auch wenn es da teils ordentliche Arbeit gibt, siehe die Hope Hoops): viel gleichmäßigere Speichenspannung, anpassbar an die eigenen Bedürfnisse, etc.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juli 2012)

iLoveNOIS3 schrieb:


> Du redest jetzt vom Havoc oder? Gibt es deine Alternative irgendwo schon aufgebaut oder müsste ich das selber machen lassen?



entweder über die hier im Forum aktiven Laufradbauer (u.a. Felix) oder Online Shops (z.B. WhizzWheels oder actionsports) bei denen man sich den LRS konfigurieren kann.

PS. meinte den Havoc


----------



## othu (10. Juli 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> entweder über die hier im Forum aktiven Laufradbauer (u.a. Felix) oder Online Shops (z.B. WhizzWheels oder actionsports) bei denen man sich den LRS konfigurieren kann.
> 
> PS. meinte den Havoc



Sind z.B. auch hier im Forum aktiv und oft "etwas" günstiger als der "GröLaZ"

Speer Laufradbau

German Lightness


Oder was von unseren südlichen Nachbarn, die Öschis schwören auf Pancho Wheels:
Spank Spike mit Novatec Naben: 265Euro
(da nur als 150mm Naben, der Shop hat aber schon gesagt, dass auch 135/142mm möglich sind, Alternativ für mehr Geld auch mit DT Naben)


----------



## monty87 (10. Juli 2012)

also wenn man das preisleistungsverhältniss in betracht zieht, sind die funworks echt nicht zu verachten.sie ist auf alle achssysteme umrüstbar. hat eine 28mm breite felge. ist mit 1850g/satz sehr leicht. und ich selber mit 110kg fahrgewicht fahre mit der felge im bikepark. bin auch durch einen tip drauf gekommen und bin sehr zufrieden. 
dazu kann man die die felge farbtechnisch auf sein bike anpassen.
nur ob die tubless gehen weiß ich nicht, da ich überhaupt keine ahnung von tubless hab.

gruß tomi


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juli 2012)

merci mir ist nur Felix eingefallen, man liest viel gutes; hab aber mit Ausnahme von WhizzWheels daumen keine direkten Erfahrungen mit den vorgenannten Unternehmen bzw. Personen.

Was oder Wer ist "GröLaZ"?


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juli 2012)

monty87 schrieb:


> also wenn man das preisleistungsverhältniss in betracht zieht, sind die funworks echt nicht zu verachten.sie ist auf alle achssysteme umrüstbar. hat eine 28mm breite felge. ist mit *1850g/satz sehr leicht*. und ich selber mit 110kg fahrgewicht fahre mit der felge im bikepark. bin auch durch einen tip drauf gekommen und bin sehr zufrieden.
> dazu kann man die die felge farbtechnisch auf sein bike anpassen.
> nur ob die tubless gehen weiß ich nicht, da ich überhaupt keine ahnung von tubless hab.
> 
> gruß tomi



nein, aber annehmbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juli 2012)

ooohhh oooohhhhh..., wenn der hier mitliest...


----------



## monty87 (10. Juli 2012)

hier nochmal fw nabe und ztr flow felge. 1750 gramm schwer für 369

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (10. Juli 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Lasst mich flasch liegen, aber hatte EASTON nicht heftige Probleme mit den Lagern? Das ist so das ERSTE was mir bei EASTON Laufrädern in den Sinn kommt. Kaputte bzw. nicht langlebige Lager. War bei dem DH LRS zumindest der Fall. Klärt mich auf.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal 5min die SUFU benutzt und bin hier gelandet.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=314826&highlight=easton+havoc&page=5
> ...



Das haben sie in dem von mir geposteten freeride-Artikel auch geschrieben, was mich dann doch abschreckt.



othu schrieb:


> Das mit den Lagerproblemen bei den Easton liest man immer wieder, entweder von Lagerspiel , und/oder von extrem schnell verschleißenden Lagern.
> 
> Mir sind/wären folgende Sachen wichtig:
> 
> ...



Werde ich mir anschauen, danke dir.



fuzzball schrieb:


> entweder über die hier im Forum aktiven Laufradbauer (u.a. Felix) oder Online Shops (z.B. WhizzWheels oder actionsports) bei denen man sich den LRS konfigurieren kann.
> 
> PS. meinte den Havoc



Habe ja jetzt ein paar neue Tipps, mal schauen, wo wie viel der LRS kostet.



monty87 schrieb:


> also wenn man das preisleistungsverhältniss in betracht zieht, sind die funworks echt nicht zu verachten.sie ist auf alle achssysteme umrüstbar. hat eine 28mm breite felge. ist mit 1850g/satz sehr leicht. und ich selber mit 110kg fahrgewicht fahre mit der felge im bikepark. bin auch durch einen tip drauf gekommen und bin sehr zufrieden.
> dazu kann man die die felge farbtechnisch auf sein bike anpassen.
> nur ob die tubless gehen weiß ich nicht, da ich überhaupt keine ahnung von tubless hab.
> 
> gruß tomi



Das hört sich gut an, ich werde jetzt die neuen Vorschläge noch anschauen und dann schauen, was eher in Betracht kommt und was weniger. Aber die Funworks scheinen ja echt stabil zu sein bei dem Gewicht des LRS.

edit:



monty87 schrieb:


> hier nochmal fw nabe und ztr flow felge. 1750 gramm schwer für 369
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html



Das sieht ja nach fast dem aus, was ich in etwa suche, ich schaue mir noch die anderen Vorschläge an, aber dieser steht sicher weiter oben auf der Liste.

edit 2:

Sind aber viele Tipps bei, danke euch, ihr seid echt eine super Hilfe  Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich langsam nicht mehr durchblicke und dadurch, dass es auch keine Angebote von Online-Shops sind, mir die Vergleichbarkeit fehlt. 

Also ich muss jetzt schauen, aber Nabe (Hope, Funworks, DT Swiss), Felge (Flow (ex)), die richtig ist, denke ich passend für mein Vorhaben und auch anpassbar. Beim Gewicht schaue ich nach etwas zwischen 1750g-1900g, was mit diesen Komponenten ja machbar scheint. Leider habe ich keine Gewichtsangaben bei den Selbstbauern, sind diese in etwa in der Region? Und tubeless wäre auch nett, ich werde es sicherlich mal austesten und da will ich mich später nicht darüber ärgern.


----------



## bansaiman (10. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage an die Leute, die einen ganzen Ersatzrahmen und nicht nur eine Schwinge bekommen haben:

Was war bei euch passiert und wo ist der Rahmen gerissen?

Fotos dazu würden mich mal interessieren, anstatt immer nur gerissene Streben ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Juli 2012)

Nabend, bei mir war es Kulanz weil es keine schwarzen Streben mehr gab. Am Rahmen selber war nix


----------



## Reini65 (10. Juli 2012)

Weiße Kettenstreben waren wohl auch alle.Mein Rahmen war auch O.K.


----------



## efxx (10. Juli 2012)

ZTR gehen natürlich genausogut mit Schläuchen, doch ich habe jetzt einfach mal meine Skepsis dem ganzen gegenüber abgelegt und bin total begeistert, übrigens auch mit den FunWorks 4 Way NAben und bisher ohne Probleme. Ist auf jeden Fall auch schön günstig.
Ich werf diese Kombi noch mal mit ins Rennen, guter Kompromiss aus Steifigkeit und Gewicht: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27007_Pro-2-Evo---DT-Swiss-EX-500-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html oder als StraightPull Version: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31118_Pro-2-Evo-Straight-Pull---DT-Swiss-EX-500-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (11. Juli 2012)

Sind halt ein gutes Stück schwerer. Ich denke, dass es etwas aus Hope Pro 2 Evo, Flow und irgendwelchen Speichen (Sapim?)wird, also wie dieser Satz: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html einfach mit der Hope Nabe, was mich zu diesem Angebot bringt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/8578-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-crest-26-29, welches othu vorgeschlagen hat. Wäre noch schön, wenn mir jemand das Gewicht davon verraten könnte.

edit:

Oder von felix diesen: http://light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=467 Hier habe ich das Gewicht, aber keine Preise 

edit2:

Ich habe mich nochmals ein wenig eingelesen und wie schon erwähnt wurde, erhält man durch richtiges und gutes Einspeichen Unterschiede bezüglich der Stabilität. Die Kombination Hope Pro 2 Evo und ZTR Flow scheinen sehr beliebt und bewährt zu sein. Bei den Speichen wird es dann was passendes um auf die ca. 1750g zu kommen. Bei meinem Budget wird das wohl bei felix nicht machbar sein, wobei das auch klar ist, da er wahrscheinlich deutlich besser einspeicht und mehr Arbeit hat.

Jetzt brauch ich halt nochmals eure fachmännische Hilfe, um beurteilen zu können, ob das so sinnvoll ist.


----------



## othu (11. Juli 2012)

Schau dass du statt der ZTR Flow die neue Flow EX bekommst (ein paar Gramm schwerer, dafür deutlich mehr Innenbreite!), ansonsten ist der Hope Hoops Satz vom Runterfahrer (=Speer Laufradbau) gut und günstig, hab auch einen davon. Ist halt ein bisschen schwerer wegen den Messingnippeln.

Bei Felix zahlst du für einen ähnlichen Satz knapp das doppelte, ob der LRS dann auch doppelt so gut ist sei dahingestellt. Leichter wird er in jedem Fall sein, wobei 100gr dich nicht schneller machen 

Von Actionsports hört man eher gemischtes was die Aufbauqualität betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (11. Juli 2012)

das mit dem LRS von Runterfahrer kann ich indirekt bestätigen, Freund von mir hat sich gleich zwei LRS (135mm und 150mm Achsenstandard) in dieser Konfiguration in diesem Q1 gekauft und er ist sehr begeistert.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Juli 2012)

... und so wie der selbsternannte Laufradgott sich hier im Forum anpreist und immer und immer wieder überall ins Gespräch bringt, würde ich prinzipiell schonmal nix kaufen!

Die Laufräder vom Herrn Felix sind top! Keine Frage, aber andere wie der Runterfahrer machen ihre Sache ebenfalls sehr sehr gut und demnach würde ich da aufs Geld schauen. Ist eh schon teuer genug!


----------



## othu (11. Juli 2012)

@schulte69: darum ja der GröLaZ (GrößterLaufradbauerallerZeiten), frei nach Charly Chaplin 
Sehe das ähnlich.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Juli 2012)

Der weiss Alles,
hört Alles,
und riecht Alles.  Frei nach der Gailtalerin 

Habe auch gerade ein neues Hinterrad bestellt, Nabe Hope Evo II
Felge Alex Rims Supra 30.
Laser/D-Light Speichen.
Die scheixx BOR Nabe hat mich nicht ausgehalten.

Daher auch das laute Knarzen.


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (11. Juli 2012)

Bin eben auch durch andere Beiträge wieder auf felix gekommen, aber dass es dann so viel ausmacht hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Also dann frage ich mal Runterfahrer an, ob er folgendes zusammenstellen kann:

Flow EX
Hope Pro 2 EVO (20mm Achse und X-12)
D-Light Speichen(?)
Alu-Nippel(?)

Würde das so etwa passen für unter 1800g?


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Juli 2012)

War bei mir so um die 1750, weiss allerdings nicht was die Flow EX genau wiegt, müsste aber passen.
Alunippel sind auch O.K. ist noch keiner gerissen bei 110000Hm(keine Null zuviel ) und 94Kg Fahrergewicht.
Nur der Freilaufkörper der BOR mag(mochte) meine Kilos nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (11. Juli 2012)

Die Flow EX sind insgesamt 40g schwerer. Und die Alunippel scheinen wirklich stabil zu sein bei so viel Einsatz ohne Riss


----------



## fuzzball (11. Juli 2012)

du wirst bei zirka 1830-1850gr landen


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich werde jetzt wohl einen Custom-Aufbau bei Sören Speer (Speerlaufräder) aus folgenden Komponenten anfertigen lassen:

Flow EX
Hope Pro II Evo
Speichenmix VR D-light/ Laser, HR Race/ D-light


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Juli 2012)

gut! Klingt super! Dann berichte mal, was daraus geworden ist!


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (11. Juli 2012)

Werde ich machen, ich hoffe dass das mit dem Flow EX schon klappt, im einen Onlineshop waren sie jedenfalls schon vorrätig.

edit: 
Es ist hier gerade folgender Zusatz dazugekommen: 





> Ab sofort werden die Hoops mit No Tubes Flow EX ausgeliefert.


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/8578-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-crest-26-29
Wenn jetzt für 350 einfach die Flow EX statt Flow verbaut werden würden, wäre das ja super.


----------



## stiffler23 (11. Juli 2012)

Hi!
Wir brauchen Hilfe beim Umbau der SLX Kurbel auf 2-fach. Wir haben heute mit dem Umbau begonnen und irgendwie will es einfach nicht klappen. Für heute haben wir aufgegeben, hatten keine Nerven mehr. 

Also erstmal habe wir das 36 Kettenblatt von Shimano bestellt. (FC-M660 36 T L) Dies haben wir aus den Techdocs von Shimano. Dann haben wir die Kurbel abgenommen. Zudem wurde noch ein Truvativ Rockring für 36 T, längere Schrauben und eine NC17 Stinger.
Nachdem alles abgenommen wurde, haben wir die Kurbel auseinandergeschraubt und das neue Kettenblatt mit Bashguard montiert. Alles wie in der Anleitung mit Beschriftung nach innen und mit der Markierung bei der Kurbel. Dann erstmal die Stinger dran geschraubt. Jetzt die Kurbel montiert (ohne Kette). Eine Schraube schleift des kleinen Kettenblatt schleift immer leicht an der linken Schraube der Stinger. Also ein wenig abgefeilt bis es in Ordnung war. Nun alles montiert und nichts ging. Die Kette schliff derart am der Metallplatte der Stinger das sie praktisch verkeilte. Half alles nichts. Also alles wieder raus, Stinger entfernt und wieder alles montiert. Nun konnte man schalten. Also haben wir die Schaltung eingestellt. Leider lässt sie der Umwerfer nicht wirklich tiefer montieren, so dass der die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt immer schliff. Muss wohl so sein, den wenn man drauf sitzt und im SAG ist, schleift sie nicht. Also soweit alles i.O.  Aber dann stellten wir fest, dass die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne am grossen Kettenblatt schliff (Da wo die Ausbuchtungen an der grossen Kette sind), wenn man hinten auf die kleinsten 4 Ritzel schaltet. Mist. Also auf das grösste Kettenblatt vorne und getestet. Klappt ganz gut, nur das die Kette da am Bashguard schleift, wenn man hinten die drei kleinsten Ritzel einstellt. 

Wir wissen gerade nicht so recht weiter. Haben wir etwas vergessen? Absteandshalter oder sonstiges? Auch ist uns unklar wie die Kette nicht an der Stinger schleifen kann, wenn man diese an die ISCG-Aufnahme montiert und die SLX Kurbel so beibehält... Was machen wir falsch?

Ein Bild mit der 3-fach Kupplung findet man zwei Seiten weiter vorne. Mein Bruder (stiffler 23) hat es mal gepostet.


----------



## bender83 (11. Juli 2012)

Mist, ich war noch mit dem Account vom Bruder eingelogt.


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,
Hier mal kein Actionfoto. Wollten mal den Sonnenuntergng am Hamburger HAfen einfangen.
LG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1164651


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juli 2012)

@stiffler23

Habt ihr einen Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale?
Also es ist schon saueng, ich hatte auch das Schraubenproblem, habe dann ein kleines XT Kettenblatt verwendet, das hat noch Senkungen für die Schrauben, der Rest hat sich eingeschliffen.
Seid ihr damit gefahren, im leichtesten Gang hinten und vorne auf dem 22er schleift es bei mir auch im Stand leicht an der Stinger, weil die Schräge an der Rolle die Kette eben in diese Richtung drückt, aber mit Zug am Antriebsstrang ist das dann weg.
Zur Not nur das Blech der Stinger etwas wegbiegen und gut.


----------



## jan84 (12. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> War bei mir so um die 1750, weiss allerdings nicht was die Flow EX genau wiegt, müsste aber passen.
> Alunippel sind auch O.K. ist noch keiner gerissen bei 110000Hm(keine Null zuviel ) und 94Kg Fahrergewicht.[...]



Die Alunippel sind bei mir auch ok, nur die Flow reisst hinten  (hat aber auch schon >100 Bikeparktage auffm Buckel, darf das also). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (12. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @stiffler23
> 
> Habt ihr einen Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale?
> Also es ist schon saueng, ich hatte auch das Schraubenproblem, habe dann ein kleines XT Kettenblatt verwendet, das hat noch Senkungen für die Schrauben, der Rest hat sich eingeschliffen.
> ...



Der Spacer müsste ja ab Werk eingebaut sein, oder? Am Tretlager haben wir nichts verändert. Sieht man das äusserlich? Hier mal ein Bild, noch mit der 3-fach Kurbel:



Ist das das schwarze Teil zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale? Beim Scratch wird nur einer benötigt oder (73mm)?

Mit Stinger kann man auf dem 22er nicht fahren. Da schleift die Kette unten und verkeilt sich, so dass man nicht mehr weiter fahren kann. 
Und wie gesagt, ohne Stinger schleift die Kette am grossen Kettenblatt, wenn die Kette hinten auf den kleinen 3 Ritzeln läuft. Ebenfalls schleift die Kette am Bachguard, wenn die Kette vorne auf dem grossen Ritzel ist und hinten auf den 2-3 kleinsten. 
Darum denke ich, dass das silberne 36 Kettenblatt nicht passt, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Mehr glaube ich das die Kettenlinie nicht passt, aber ohne zus. Spacer, etc. kann man da nichts verändern, oder? Noch ein Spacer, falls einer drinn ist, wäre wohl zuviel...


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juli 2012)

Also ich fahre auch so, einen Spacer drin und gut.
Umwerfer mit Anschlagschrauben richtig eingestellt?
Kurbel richtig montiert, ganz mit der Feststellschraube an das Lager gezogen?
Ist die ISG Aufnahme noch lackiert?
Diese könntest du noch abfräsen lassen, wenn gar nichts geht, messe mal den Abstand von Planfläche ISG zu Planfläche Lager und vergleiche mit den Standardmassen, vielleicht hängt es daran.


----------



## bender83 (12. Juli 2012)

Umwerfer passt. Es schleift definitiv am grossen Ritzel oder am Bachguard. Der Umwerfer ist praktisch schleiffrei.
Die Aufnahme ist noch lackiert. Abfräsen lassen? Geht dabei nicht die Garantie verloren?
Welchen Abstand meinst du? Planfläche ISCG ist doch die des Lagers, oder nicht? Oder meinst du bis zur Lagerschale (wo das Gewinde ist)? Wo finde ich die Standardmasse? Er bekam kein Manual, etc. zum Bike dazu...

Zu den Spacern. Ist es richtig, das Tretlager hat 73 mm beim Scratch? Das heisst es braucht nur einen Spacer 2.5 mm auf der Kurbelseite, oder? Wenn man da noch einen 1 mm Spacer oder so einbauen würde, hätte das Auswirkungen auf der Lager o.Ä.?


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juli 2012)

Es gibt noch einen ganz dünnen Spacer mit 0,5mm, dem Lager schadt es nicht, aber die Lagerhülse innen dichtet nicht mehr ganz ab.
Warum Garantie verloren?
Solltest du ne Hammerschmidt montieren wollen, muss die ISG Aufnahme auch plangefräst werden.
Ich meine den Abstand von der Auflagefläche Stinger zu der Auflagefläche Tretlager.
Schjau mal hier auf Seite 8 und prüfe bei dir nach:

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/truvativ/dealers/HammerSchmidt-Tech-Manual-German.pdf


----------



## bender83 (12. Juli 2012)

Also den haben wir mit einem normalen Doppelmeter gemessen. Ist 73 mm. Sollte also passen. Aber evtl., dank Lackierung nicht 100% rundum. 
Garantie verloren weil man ja am Rahmen "rumfräst". Wer kann den sowas machen oder geht sowas selber? Welche Tool wird benötigt. Habe die bei der Fertigung echt so hohe Toleranzen? Am besten sie würden diesen Bereich gar nicht erst lackieren, dann gewinnt mbestimmt 0.5 - 1 mm...
Das mit dem Spacer kann dann wohl auch nicht die Lösung sein...
Übrigens, diese Kettenblatt haben wir montiert. Und genau an diesen Ausbeulungen schleift die Kette . Da es ja auch am Bashguard streift, stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht 100%ig. Wenn ich den alten 34er Kranz anschaue, hat der am diesen Kunststoffteilen auch einige Schleifspuren. Aber gross spürbar war es für ihn nicht. Das neue Blatt ist ja Aluminium, da hört und spürt man es ganz gut.
Selbst wenn nun die Aufnahme plangefräst wurde, passt zwar die Stinger, aber das Schleifen am den Ritzeln ist dann nicht behoben. Dafür müsste die Kurbel eher weiter raus...

Was ist den bei den Raceface Kurbeln anders, dass bei der Coil Version gleich eine KeFü mit montiert ist und alles scheinbar klappt? 
/Edit: Bei der Raceface werden noch diverse Spacer auf die Kurbel gemacht, damit kommt die Kurbel nochmals 5mm weiter raus, kann das sein?


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre das:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21739_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M665-9-fach-.html
Das Werkzeug hat jeder bessere Bikeladen.
Mit Race Face kann ich nicht dienen.


----------



## Matrox (12. Juli 2012)

@stiffler

Evtl. fehlt zwischen Stinger und Tretlager einfach noch eine Distanzscheibe !

Habe selbst RF Atlas Kurbel + Kefü montiert; ist im Prinzip ähnlich.
Anleitung von Kurbel+Kefü zeigen, dass der 2,5mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite durch die Kefü ersetzt wird und keine weiteren Spacer benötigt werden. Kann aber nicht funktionieren wenn kleines Kettenblatt montiert ist:
Die Schrauben vom kleinen KB schleifen an der Kefü genauso wie die Kette.
Ein XT-Kettenblatt hat zwar Senkungen für die Schrauben, baut aber insgesamt dicker auf; genauso wie FSA. SLX hat diese Senkung nicht, die effektive Dicke bleibt aber gleich.
Auch nach Aussge von meinem Händler sind solche Angaben in den Anleitungen oft falsch bzw. ungenügend. 1 Spacer zusätzlich um den Abstand zwischen Kette/kleinem KB und Kefü einzustellen haut meist gut hin und ist kein Problem. Habe das auch schon letzte Saison so gefahren.
Wenn ich auf dem kleinen KB unterwegs bin schleift meine Kette auch minimalst an der Kefü - aber das gibt sich 

Bevor hier Aufschreibe kommen: Die Kettenlinie bzw. relative Ausrichtung Kurbel/Kassette wurde durch den zusätzlichen Spacer am Antrieb (links: Kein Spacer, rechts: Kefü + 2,5mm Spacer also 5mm Distanz!) nur besser und der Abstand der Kurbelarme zum Unterrohr ist exakt gleich; also alles in Butter !

Deine Angaben, dass die Kette am großen KB schleift, wenn vorne auf klein und hinten auf den kleineren Ritzeln bzw. vorne Groß und hinten ganz klein, deutet auch darauf hin, dass die Kurbel im Prinzip zu weit "Innen" sitzt und ein Spacer fehlt.
Den Lack auf der ISCG solltest du aber auf jeden FAll entfernen ! War bei mir fast 1mm mit Grundierung und allem Baaatz - braucht man aber nicht fräsen, nimm nen Schleifklotz oder Feile und sat1ran !







Das Schleifen der Kette aufm Umwerfer ist normal.


----------



## bender83 (12. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich fahre das:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21739_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M665-9-fach-.html
> Das Werkzeug hat jeder bessere Bikeladen.


Das habe ich auch gesehen, aber in der 3-fach Anleitung von Shimano wurde das silberne aufgelistet, darum habe ich dieses bestellt. Keine Ahnung was der Unterschied ist, hat dieses auch die benütigten Ausbeulungen? Schleift bei dir die Kette nicht am grossen KB, wenn du vorne auf dem kleinen KB bist und hinten auf den drei kleinsten Ritzeln?

@Matrox:
Wenn ich eine Distanzscheibe zwischen Stinger und Tretlager mache, kommt die Stinger noch weiter raus und dann ist da überhaupt kein Platz mehr. Oder meinst du etwas anderes?
Hast du also das Tretalber entfernt und auf der Antriebsseite nochmals einen Spacer rein gemacht? Welche dicke? Was kann im schlimmsten Fall passieren? Tretlager schneller futsch? Dreck sollte ja so oder so keiner rein kommen, oder? Dadurch fehlt aber Platz auf der anderen Seite und dn Kurbelarm zu montieren, oder?


----------



## Matrox (12. Juli 2012)

@bender

ich fahre auch das dicke alu-kb als 36er. welche "Ausbeulungen" meinst du denn eigentlich !?
auf den kleinsten zwei Ritzeln hast du nix verloren wenn vorne 22 geschaltet ist !

was du meinst ist, eine Scheibe zwishen ISCG und Stinger zu legen. das bringt natürlich nix. 
Reihenfolge ist iscg - stinger - distanzscheibe - Tretlager. - eine Scheibe zwischen Stinger und Tretlager eben 
ich fahre eine RF Kurbel, da sitzt ein Vielzahn auf der Welle, die sich in den Kurbelarm zieht. Bei Shimano schauts etwas anders aus, sollte aber noch genauso möglich sein.
Taste dich von der Spacer-Breite halt ran bis soviel du brauchst. die schrauben vom kleinen kb dürfen nicht an der kefü schleifen: also erstmal 1mm, noch einen, dann nur einen 2,5mm. mehr sollte nicht nötig sein.
Miss auch mal den ABstand der Kurbelarme innen zu Unterrohr außen (Kurbel ca. auf 2 Uhr dafür).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (12. Juli 2012)

Mit Ausbeulungen meine ich folgendes. Eine Seite des KB ist ja ziemlich Plan und auf der anderen Seite ist diese teilweise so ausgebeult. Ich denke das dient dazu, dass die Kette besser auf das kleine KB gleitet.
Also momentan ist es so. Die Stinger wird direkt an die ISCG Aufnahme geschraubt, ohne Unterlagsscheiben. Wie soll ich zwischen Stinger und Tretlager einen Distanzscheibe machen? Ich weiss nicht ganz was du meinst. 
Ja das System mit dem Vielzahn habe ich bei meiner FSA auch. Bei Shimano ist es ein wenig anders. Ich denke 1-2 mm Spacer beim Tretlager werden schon benötigt, damit die Kette wieder frei laufen kann und sich nicht an der Stinger verkantet. Muss ich testen. Muss ich spezielle Spacer kaufen oder kriege ich die auch im Baumarkt? Wenn ja, welche Abmessungen benötigen diese?


> Miss auch mal den ABstand der Kurbelarme innen zu Unterrohr außen (Kurbel ca. auf 2 Uhr dafür).


Für was den das? Meinst du von da wo das Rohr der Kurbel in den Kurbelarmen verschwindet, bis Tretlagkante am Rahmen? Wenn ich jetzt 2mm Spacer einbaue, dann wird der linke Kurbelarm 2 mm weniger eingespannt, richtig? Kann da nichts passieren?

Danke euch für eure Hilfe! 

/EDIT: Welche SLX ist die beim Scratch genau? Kann gerade nicht nachsehen... M660?


----------



## Matrox (12. Juli 2012)

bender83 schrieb:


> Mit Ausbeulungen meine ich folgendes. Eine Seite des KB ist ja ziemlich Plan und auf der anderen Seite ist diese teilweise so ausgebeult. Ich denke das dient dazu, dass die Kette besser auf das kleine KB gleitet.


imho sind das die "STeighilfen" - also zum Hochschalten !



bender83 schrieb:


> Also momentan ist es so. Die Stinger wird direkt an die ISCG Aufnahme geschraubt, ohne Unterlagsscheiben. Wie soll ich zwischen Stinger und Tretlager einen Distanzscheibe machen? Ich weiss nicht ganz was du meinst.


tretlager/schhale ausbauen, den/die besagten Spacer auf die Tretlagerschale (Gewindeseite) drauf stecken und festschrauben !?


bender83 schrieb:


> Ja das System mit dem Vielzahn habe ich bei meiner FSA auch. Bei Shimano ist es ein wenig anders. Ich denke 1-2 mm Spacer beim Tretlager werden schon benötigt, damit die Kette wieder frei laufen kann und sich nicht an der Stinger verkantet. Muss ich testen. Muss ich spezielle Spacer kaufen oder kriege ich die auch im Baumarkt? Wenn ja, welche Abmessungen benötigen diese?


Samma.... normal sind solche distanzscheiben bei den Kurbeln dabei, ansonsten schnitz dir welche aus Holz !
Geh zum Händler und frag nach Distanzscheiben für Kurbel oder mess einfach selber den Durchmesser der Tretlagerwelle als Innendurchmesser. Außendurchmesser halt kleiner als die Tretlagerschale innen...


bender83 schrieb:


> Für was den das? Meinst du von da wo das Rohr der Kurbel in den Kurbelarmen verschwindet, bis Tretlagkante am Rahmen? Wenn ich jetzt 2mm Spacer einbaue, dann wird der linke Kurbelarm 2 mm weniger eingespannt, richtig? Kann da nichts passieren?


ich meins so wie ichs schreib. stell einen Kurbelarm auf ca. 2 Uhr, so dass er quasi "parallel" bzw. überdeckend zum Unterrohr läuft und mess den minimalsten Abstand dazwischen ! Das auf beiden Seiten und du weißt ob die Kurbelarme mittig zum Bike sitzen oder nicht.


----------



## bender83 (12. Juli 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> imho sind das die "STeighilfen" - also zum Hochschalten !


Jep genau die habe ich gemeint. 



Matrox schrieb:


> tretlager/schhale ausbauen, den/die besagten Spacer auf die Tretlagerschale (Gewindeseite) drauf stecken und festschrauben !?


Okay, dann habe ich das doch richtig gemeint, passt.



Matrox schrieb:


> Samma.... normal sind solche distanzscheiben bei den Kurbeln dabei, ansonsten schnitz dir welche aus Holz !
> Geh zum Händler und frag nach Distanzscheiben für Kurbel oder mess einfach selber den Durchmesser der Tretlagerwelle als Innendurchmesser. Außendurchmesser halt kleiner als die Tretlagerschale innen...


Ich bin gerade nicht zu Hause und wollte die auf dem Heimweg heute Abend besorgen. Darum wäre es gut zu wissen welche ich genau brauche. Normalerweise sind die beim Tretlager dabei, aber das Tretlager ist bereits montiert, darum habe ich keine Ersatz.



Matrox schrieb:


> Deine Angaben, dass die Kette am großen KB schleift, wenn vorne auf klein und hinten auf den kleineren Ritzeln bzw. vorne Groß und hinten ganz klein, deutet auch darauf hin, dass die Kurbel im Prinzip zu weit "Innen" sitzt und ein Spacer fehlt.
> Den Lack auf der ISCG solltest du aber auf jeden FAll entfernen ! War bei mir fast 1mm mit Grundierung und allem Baaatz - braucht man aber nicht fräsen, nimm nen Schleifklotz oder Feile und sat1ran !


Das habe ich überlesen. Das habe ich mir eben auch gedacht, dass die Kettenlinie nicht stimmen kann. Werde nun nach den Spacern schauen und heute Abend mal messen. Das würde aber heissen, dass der nötige 2.5 mm Spacer zu wenig ist, auch mit der 3-fach Kurbel. Wenn das nur bei unserem Rahmen ist, wäre es komisch.
Wenn ich den lack da wegschleife, muss ich da auf etwas achten? Nicht das der Lack dann an den Kanten wegplatzt. Muss man das blanke Aluminium irgendwie behandeln?

Nochmals Danke!


----------



## Matrox (12. Juli 2012)

musst du dir nach getaner Arbeit die Hände waschen ?


----------



## bender83 (12. Juli 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> musst du dir nach getaner Arbeit die HÄnde waschen ?



Ähm müssen nicht, aber ich mach's immer.


----------



## othu (12. Juli 2012)

Ich musste an einer 2012er XT Kurbel, 2-fach mit 22/36 SLX Kettenblättern die Linsenköpfe der Torx-Kettenblattschrauben mit dem Bandschleifer planschleifen damit das mit der Truvativ X-Guide schleiffrei lief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (12. Juli 2012)

Die Schrauben haben wir auch abgeschliffen, die schleifen nun nicht mehr. Das Problem ist, dass die Kette auf dem kleinen KB unter dem Tretlager an der Metallplatte der Stinger schleift und verkantet. 
Nach ein paar Telefonen konnte ich Spacer in 2.5 und 0.7 mm organisieren. Also teste ich es mal heute Abend. Ansonsten hätte ich die Stinger dorch ein wenig abgeschliffen. Das Problem das die Kette auf dem kleinen KB und den kleinsten Ritzeln hinten aber an dem 36er KB schleift, ist dann nicht behoben. Werde es auch mal ausmessen, wie Matrox es erwähnte, und evtl. wäre ein zusätzlicher Sapcer sowieso nötig um die Kettenlinie zu korrigieren. Mal schauen. Und wenn andere auch eine Spacer mehr drinn haben und schon über ein Jahr ohne Probleme fahren, kann keine Probleme für Kurbel und Tretlager sein...

/Edit: So, Umbau endlich geglückt. Haben zusätzlich 2x0.7mm Spacer drinn und alles passt. Es würde wohl auch ein 0.7 oder 1.0 mm Spacer reichen, aber jetzt haben wir vorerst keine Lust nochmals alles auseinander zu nehmen. Zudem scheint die Kettenlinie so viel besser, da die Kette nicht mehr am grossen KB schleift. Nach durchsuchen im Forum musste ich feststellen, dass einige sogar einen zusätzliche 2.5 mm Spacer eingebaut haben und so schon seit über einem Jahr problemlos fahren. Nochmals danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Padde (13. Juli 2012)

Ist meinem Bruder gerade in Kanada passiert:


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Juli 2012)

Na toll und jetzt?
Leihbike?
Oder Bikeurlaub gestorben?

Meine Strebe ist gerade bei Trek mit der Hoffnung, daß die Neue bald kommt.


----------



## GeorgOctane (13. Juli 2012)

Das hier ist einem Freund von mir vor kurzem passiert, wieder mal ein "Einzelfall" 
Er soll auf jeden Fall auch schon die verstärkte Strebe bekommen...
(Somit sind von 3 Scratch aus unserer Runde bereits 2 gebrochen...)


----------



## jan84 (13. Juli 2012)

Die neuen müssten eigentlich verfügbar sein. Info am WE in Saalbach war, dass die letzte Woche nach Europa per Luftfracht verschickt wurden.

Hatte am WE in Saalbach einen Scratch Fahrer (liest Du mit ?) am Lift aus Spaß angesprochen die wievielte Kettenstrebe er hätte. Wusste nur so halb über das Problem bescheid, als ich Ihm die potentielle Rissstelle zeigte fand sich auch direkt ein Riss...


Ich bleib bei der Annahme:
Wenn das Rad ausreichend viel abseits vom Forstweg gefahren wird kommt der Riss mit den alten Streben irgendwann. Die Frage ist nur... Wann?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bender83 (13. Juli 2012)

Da kann man nur hoffen das einem selbst dann nichts passiert. Müssen bei meinem Bruder die Stelle wohl besser auch im Auge behalten.


----------



## Padde (13. Juli 2012)

@lipper-zipfel: Nee, nix Leihbike... der Trek-Shop vor Ort hat eine Ersatzstrebe geordert, soll eine Woche dauern... 
Er hat danach noch zwei weitere Wochen... aber trotzdem:

Eine Whistler ist eine Woche Whistler!


----------



## Bashorbadger (13. Juli 2012)

Das sieht ja krass aus. Ist den Leuten was passiert? Also bestimmt net ohne wenn bei der Landung der Hinterbau zerbricht.


----------



## Padde (13. Juli 2012)

Es ist zwar auf der A-Line passiert, aber auf gerader Strecke... War also nur das Ende einer vorgeschädigten Strebe und es ist zum Glück nichts weiter passiert!!


----------



## urks (13. Juli 2012)

Also bitte meine Herren, jetzt keine übertriebene Aufregung.

Trek hat in seiner Stellungnahme ja eh geschrieben:

In *Einzelfällen *sind, in Folge extremer Belastungen, Hinterbauschwingen gebrochen....
...Interne Tests haben nun ergeben, dass *keine sicherheitsrelevanten Probleme bestehen*, wenn das Rad unter *normalen Bedingungen *gefahren wird. Die Anzahl der reklamierten Fälle liegt zudem unterhalb der statistisch signifikanten Grenze... 
...Die Zuverlässigkeit seiner Produkte und die *Zufriedenheit und Sicherheit der Kunden* steht bei Trek an oberster Stelle....

Großes :kotz:    + schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein Problem damit, dass mir schon zum 2. mal die Strebe gebrochen ist, eher damit wie mit der Thematik umgegangen wird... 
Zwei mal mitten in der Saison 6 Wochen ohne Fahrrad, da kommt Laune auf!
Schönes WE!


----------



## Lipoly (15. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,
bei allen Dramen was die Kettenstrebe angeht suche ich ein Scratch in M oder L für einen Kumpel.
Am liebsten ein Coil 8 oder 9 aus 2011.
Wenn jemand was abzugeben hat oder einen Shop weis der noch ein neues rumstehen hat so macht mal Meldung!

LG
Lars


----------



## Marki72 (15. Juli 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bei allen Dramen was die Kettenstrebe angeht suche ich ein Scratch in M oder L für einen Kumpel.
> Am liebsten ein Coil 8 oder 9 aus 2011.
> Wenn jemand was abzugeben hat oder einen Shop weis der noch ein neues rumstehen hat so macht mal Meldung!
> ...



Ich hätte ein Air 8 abzugeben, aber schon mit 180mm Fox Kashima Gabel.
Gruß Markus


----------



## McFlury (15. Juli 2012)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bei allen Dramen was die Kettenstrebe angeht suche ich ein Scratch in M oder L für einen Kumpel.
> Am liebsten ein Coil 8 oder 9 aus 2011.
> Wenn jemand was abzugeben hat oder einen Shop weis der noch ein neues rumstehen hat so macht mal Meldung!
> ...



Schau hier mal auf Seite fünf, ein Scratch 7:

http://www.e-bike-experte.de/SSV_Preissturzwochen_Fahrrad_Denfeld_Radsport_Bad_Homburg.pdf


----------



## Groooveman (15. Juli 2012)

ola


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juli 2012)

Hier ist ja gar nix mehr los.
Waren am Samstag Wetterbedingt erst später unterwegs, ist aber umso Spassiger gewesen.




Erst beim dritten Anlauf hat der Fotograf getroffen


----------



## Groooveman (16. Juli 2012)

fät


----------



## urks (16. Juli 2012)

endlich wieder mal Äktschnfotos


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Juli 2012)

schöner Dämpfer  und vor allem schöne Fotos! Mehr davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juli 2012)

Jaa und der Dämpfer geht auch gut, viel besser wie der VAN RC. Siehe Federweg an der Wippe.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Juli 2012)

na das ist doch super! Freut mich!

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Matrox (16. Juli 2012)

Hi DHX5 User;

bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden nur mit dem Piggyback-Druck noch nicht so sicher... bei ca. 150psi wird das Fahrwerk bei harten Schlägen doch sehr hart.. wie fahrt ihr ?

auch bzgl. Feder: Hatte vorher eine 400x2,8 Manitu und dachte das passt eig. perfekt; die Titan DSP 400x2,75 wirkt irgendwie weicher! wiege 70kg.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juli 2012)

DHX 5:

Fahrfertig 94Kg
450er Feder
165-170psi
Boost Valve  1 Umdrehung offen


----------



## Matrox (16. Juli 2012)

@Roman
du hast die Kammer also bis auf 1 Umdrehung maximal Verkleinert für erhöhte Progression?
Ab welchem Einfederbereich macht sich die Progression bemerkbar ? Nur die letzten 10mm oder mehr oder weniger über den geamten FW ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juli 2012)

Ja, genau, alle Einstellmöglichkeiten immer von komplett im Uhrzeigersinn zugedreht, dann die Einstellung von da ausgehend.
Vermutlich in den letzten Milimetern, da es ja vorher Durchgeschlagen hat mit 1,5 Umdrehungen geöffnet.
Zugstufe 8 Umdrehungen offen und Propedal komplett offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrox (16. Juli 2012)

jou bin grad erst wieder am einstellen.. werd das piggyback schon noch so hinbekommen wies soll.
Aber wenn ich meine Propedal komplett auf drehe wippt die Karre ohne Ende beim Treten; zugedreht passts eigentlich ganz gut.. Warum hast deine komplett auf ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juli 2012)

Beim Treten natürlich komplett zu, bergab ganz auf.
Meins wippt aber eh nie bergauf, wird meist getragen.


----------



## Nill (17. Juli 2012)

@lipper: Oh man wenn ich hier die N8Ride Bilder so sehen werde ich ganz neidisch. 

Mein Trek Scratch steht leider viel zu sehr. Seit dem ich das Remedy habe. :/ .....
Aber diese WE geht es noch Schulenberg, das wird klasse !!

BTW: ich war mal in Tschechien und habe die Local Trails getestet: Singletrek pod Smrkem 
www.facebook.com/NDuroLife


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Juli 2012)

@Nill

ist das Remedy besser zu fahren als das Scratch?
Oder leichter?
Oder schneller?


----------



## Nill (19. Juli 2012)

Ach das Scratch . Berg ab der Hammer ! Und auf keinen Fall durch ein remedy zu ersetzen.
Doch bei den Enduro Rennen fehlt es dem Scratch an spritzigkeit. D.h. ich fahre am Scratch seit je her einfach. Und mit z.Z. 16,9 kg fehlt es an Beschleunigung. Das Remedy geht daher sehr viel schneller aus Kurven raus zu beschleunigen und bergauf .....na ja , dann kann man sich wohl denken .

Alles in allem 2 Bikes mit unterschiedlichen eimsatzzweckem . Obwohl ich mit dem Remedy schon sehr in richtung Scratch fahrstil tendiere . Aber es limitiert sich dann immer wieder selber. 

So meine subjektiven Eindrücke.

Gruß Nils


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Juli 2012)

Der Hans.D.87 und ich haben am Mittwoch das Scratchtreffen nachgeholt, schön war es, seht selber:


----------



## ElMojito (20. Juli 2012)

Ach Manno, wenn ich das so sehe könnt ich heulen
Ich komm zur Zeit nicht zum Biken....
Und hier in Ostwestfalen reizt mich momentan nichts! 
Ich glaub ich muss bei gelegnheit mal dahin, wo der Roman sich immer rum treibt 
Naja, nächsten Samstag geht meine 3 Wöchige Bergabtour Los... 
Bischofsmais,Semmering,Wagrain und Leogang/Saalbach... Mal sehen wie es so wird..


----------



## bansaiman (21. Juli 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand schonmal das Slash zum Vergleich gefahren und kann mal nen Vergleich schildern?
Theoretisch ist mir klar, dass das liebe Scratch sicher besser ist :-D

Wer hat schon eine der ÜBERARBEITETEN neuen Streben und hält die noch?
Wurde nur dier gelötete Zugführung weggelassen oder die Schweißnat auch versetzt? HAbe gesehen, dass die Kettenstreben beim Remedy anders aussehen und da habe ich noch gar nichts von Brüchen gehört. Außer hören sagen von den ganz alten Modellen ;-)


----------



## McFlury (21. Juli 2012)

Die neue Strebe soll 1,8mm mehr Wandstärke habe und der Zuganschlag soll etwas nach hinten gerutscht sein. Wie ich es verstanden habe, sind die neuen Streben nächste Woche da.Es wird sie aber nur im Austausch gegen eine defekte geben.


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir eine Sattelklemme bestellt, diese ist leider zu klein.. Was für eine Grösse brauche ich denn beim Trek Scratch? Sind es 36.9mm?

edit: Scheinbar sind es 36.4mm, leider habe ich in dieser Grösse keine schöne Sattelklemme gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (22. Juli 2012)

Zur DH Fähigkeit des Scratch.man konnte ja oft lesen,dass es auf ruppigen strecken u.highspeed unruhig sei,also mehr für flowige strecken geeignet sei.son kram passt ja eher zum Remedy,meine ich.
wie sehen das die Leute hier mit gutfunktionierendem Dämpfer u.180er Forke?ist das Scratch dann wirklich schwächer als entsprechende Torque,sx trail oder fanes modelle?


----------



## Mr.Nox (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hab damals in Thale und mit 160 Forke gemerkt, dass das Rad eindeutig zu unruhig ist. JEtzt hab ich ne 180 Forke und werde das ganze eine Woche in Saalbach testen. Dann gebe ich nochmal meinen Senf dazu. Gabel und Rad harmonieren bisher aber richtig gut.


----------



## Trasher_one (22. Juli 2012)

Also ich war heut mit meinen mit totem und vivid air in Bischofsmais und kann nur sagen dass des eine absolute waffe aufm DH track is. Also ich brauch kein Downhiller um schneller zu sein. hab meinen Downhiller durch das Scratch ersetzt diesen Monat. 

Einsatzzweck ist eig für Alpine touren und eben bikepark. 
Für touren hab ich n Remedy 9

Was mir aber schon bei einen ausgiebigen test vorab zwischen 

Liteville 901 M
Scratch mit 180er in M
Scratch mit 180er in L

aufgefallen ist, das ich mit 1,80m sofort zum L tendiert bin. M war mir zum treten zu kurz.


----------



## Matrox (22. Juli 2012)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> ...
> 
> absolute waffe aufm DH track...
> 
> mit 1,80m sofort zum L tendiert... M war mir zum treten zu kurz.



kann ich absolut nur bestätigen.

Habe jetzt noch an 60er vorbau (könnte noch kürzer sein!) und die Huber-Buchsen montiert und war damit jetzt 3 Tage in Saalbach.
Mit dem L Rahmen tourt es sich doch angenehmer und es geht einfach Unfassbar gut das Scratch !

Einzig die Front könnte mittlerweile wieder etwas leichter sein - für die Spritzigkeit und Spielereien bei denen man die Front nach Oben bekommen möchte ist die 2006er 66RC2X mit ihren >3000g nicht grad angenehm. (Bergab natürlich Hammer!)
Fährt jmd. eine 170er Lyrik Air und kann evtl. im Vgl. berichten !?
Oder doch zur Coil greifen ? Wären immernoch über 600gr gespart im Vgl. zur 66....
Jemand ein Angelset verbaut bei den 170er Gabeln !?


----------



## bansaiman (22. Juli 2012)

Hört sich ja doch super an!
ja,meins in M war bei 177 mit Sitzriesenstatur auch zu kurz für längere anstiege.


----------



## Arthur27 (22. Juli 2012)

Boah, ich darf hier nicht mehr mitlesen, sonst stell ich mir wirklich noch ein Scratch neben mein Remedy


----------



## ElMojito (22. Juli 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Boah, ich darf hier nicht mehr mitlesen, sonst stell ich mir wirklich noch ein Scratch neben mein Remedy



Einfach machen ;-) 

Bin Ca 1,82 und möchte mein M Rahmen nicht mehr hergeben...
Ok Anstiege sind wirklich nicht so angenehm...
Aber dafür hab ich Bergab nen richtiges "Playmobil"...
Und jetzt mit 180er Totem und DHX RC4 ein Traum...


----------



## Nill (22. Juli 2012)

bin auch 1,82 und habe mein Plazmobil in L  Will es auch nicht mehr hergeben
schau einfach mal auf meiner FB/Seite was ich als Playmobil gezeichen . 

BTW: war heute in Schulenberg, sau geil ! Kurz aber super lustig !

Bilder folgen....


----------



## bansaiman (22. Juli 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> kann ich absolut nur bestätigen.
> 
> Habe jetzt noch an 60er vorbau (könnte noch kürzer sein!) und die Huber-Buchsen montiert und war damit jetzt 3 Tage in Saalbach.
> Mit dem L Rahmen tourt es sich doch angenehmer und es geht einfach Unfassbar gut das Scratch !
> ...





naja,die neue 66wiegt 2700 ;-)

aber hol dir doch die 2013er suntour durolux mit 180 mm u.2200g.gibts auch mit Absenkung auf 140,dann mit 2400 Gramm.wenn ich wieder ein scratch neben meinem Remedy aufbaute und es trotz 180mm tourenfähig halten wollte,würde es die Gabel werden.sonst die neue 66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (23. Juli 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> bin auch 1,82 und habe mein Plazmobil in L  Will es auch nicht mehr hergeben
> schau einfach mal auf meiner FB/Seite was ich als Playmobil gezeichen .
> 
> BTW: war heute in Schulenberg, sau geil ! Kurz aber super lustig !
> ...



Laut "tabellen und Größenkonfigurator..." Wäre L auch eigentlich die richtige Größe für mich... 
Aber mir gefällts so einfach super  
Im Urlaub hab ich bestimmt mal Gelegenheit nen Scratch in L in die Flossen zu bekommen... Würde sicher auch gut passen...


----------



## Padde (23. Juli 2012)

@Nill: Dann haben wir uns gestern in Schulenberg kurz unterhalten...
(Ich war der, der seinen Stoy eingeritten hat.


----------



## Nill (23. Juli 2012)

@padde:  wie lustig  
Dachte mir doch , das bike hast du irgendwo schon mal gesehen.
Cooler Park, oder?  Warst du schon öfter da? 

Hier mal wieder mein scratch in Action


----------



## Padde (23. Juli 2012)

War mein erste Mal dort! Auf jeden Fall sehr cool!!
Die DH mit ihren vielen Wurzeln ist zwar echt nicht ohne, besonderes, wenn sie feucht ist, aber das trainiert die Technik! 

Hat echt Spaß gemacht und die Atmosphäre ist auch schön familiär!

Cooles Foto, da bin ich gerade vorbeigerollert, als entstanden ist....


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Juli 2012)

Ich bin 175cm und finde das Scratch in M schon recht klein. Ich denke nach meinem Saalbach Urlaub tausche ich mal die Lager und die Buchsen. Fahr jetzt seit Mitte 2010 damit rum  Vielleicht fühlt sich das Rad dann nicht mehr so straff an. meinen Coil dämpfer würde ich gegen einen Vivid Air tauschen. Den Dämpfer würde ich dann abgeben wollen, wenn sich der Vivid gut fährt.

LG


----------



## ElMojito (23. Juli 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich bin 175cm und finde das Scratch in M schon recht klein. Ich denke nach meinem Saalbach Urlaub tausche ich mal die Lager und die Buchsen. Fahr jetzt seit Mitte 2010 damit rum  Vielleicht fühlt sich das Rad dann nicht mehr so straff an. meinen Coil dämpfer würde ich gegen einen Vivid Air tauschen. Den Dämpfer würde ich dann abgeben wollen, wenn sich der Vivid gut fährt.
> 
> LG



Hey, ab wann bist du denn in Saalbach? 
Bin so ab 13.08 in Leogang und wollte auch nach Saalbach rüber...
Wenn es passt und du Interesse hast, können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen...

Wie sieht's denn generell mal mit nem Scratch/Ex Scratcher treffen aus? 
Dachte so an Winterberg, Willingen oder Braunlage oder nach Saison nach Belgien zu den Filthy Trails...
Am besten nach den Ferien 
Wäre doch mal nett...

Mfg Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (23. Juli 2012)

Oh man jungs, fahre auch vom 8 bis zum 12 runter.Jemand vor Ort?


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Juli 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Hey, ab wann bist du denn in Saalbach?
> Bin so ab 13.08 in Leogang und wollte auch nach Saalbach rüber...
> Wenn es passt und du Interesse hast, können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen...
> Mfg Pascal



ich bin ab Samstag den 11.08. eine Woche da. Hab da so ein Freeridepaket gebucht. Eine Woche Liftkarte mit Guides etc. Wollte auf jedenfall die Big 5 Challenge machen. Sonst nur Bikepark shredden. Hab extra schon ne Ersatzstrebe vor 2 Monaten georderd, damit ich ja eine habe, wenn es in den Urlaub geht. Ich nehm Handy,Laptop o.Ä. mit, dann können wir nochmal schnacken


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal, wenn ich mir so neue tests vom slash anschaue, ist das wirklich so, dass das Slash besser klettert als das Scratch?
Also die Geometrie vergleichend ist da ja nicht viel unterschied (man muss beim Scratch eine Größe höher nehmen und hat dann nen doch sehr ähnlichen Rahmen und außerdem hat das Scratch nen steileren Sitzrohrwinkel). Daher müsste das Scratch doch eigentlich besser klettern.
Hat jemand schonmal das persönlich vergleichen können?
Oder haben wir da mal wieder nur Marketing bestochene Tester?


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Juli 2012)

Marketing vermute ich!

2011 kletterte das Scratch noch super in den Bikebravos.
2012 klettert das Scratch bescheiden und das Slash dafür super.
2013 klettert ?


----------



## hans.d.87 (24. Juli 2012)

Das Scratch klettert meiner Meinung nach genau so gut wie das Remedy. Bin das Remedy länger gefahren und jetzt das Scratch. 

Mit dem Scratch komm ich sogar kurze und sehr steile Streckenabschnitte besser hoch. 

Bei 177 cm und Rahmengröße M...


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Juli 2012)

> Mit dem Scratch komm ich sogar kurze und sehr steile Streckenabschnitte besser hoch.



Das kann ich bestätigen, war selber dabei


----------



## jan84 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass das Remedy vorallem besser geht wenn man richtig reinochst, sprich im Wiegetritt. Habs beim Megavalanche gemerkt, dass mir in den Tret-/Sprintpassagen der Hinterbau schon argh durch ging. Hätte ich die Wahl gehabt wär ich wahrscheinlich eher was vom Kaliber Remedy gefahren... Nichts desto trotz ging das Scratch in Summe extrem gut . 
Und meine Strebe hält (schon 3 Monate ), dafür in der Liftschlange nen Schweizer mit Riss getroffen... 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Marketing vermute ich!
> 
> 2011 kletterte das Scratch noch super in den Bikebravos.
> 2012 klettert das Scratch bescheiden und das Slash dafür super.
> 2013 klettert ?





Sowas war auch mein Gefühl!


----------



## McFlury (24. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> I...Habs beim Megavalanche gemerkt,...



Cool, wie war den Strecke dies Jahr? War noch viel Schnee? Wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## Nill (24. Juli 2012)

Habe beide Räder: remedy und Scratch.

Bergab : Scratch.
Bergauf: remedy , aber nur weil es leichter ist und 2 kettenblatter hat. Ansonsten alles eine Frage der Fitness .

Wie immer sehr subjektive Eindrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juli 2012)

Mein Vergleich:

Liteville 301
Scratch
Last Herb 180

Klettern geht mit dem Scratch besser, das Liteville ist natürlich etwas agiler durch das geringere Gewicht. Das Herb ist bergab eine Macht und dem Scratch überlegen.

So meine objektiven Subjektivdrücke


----------



## jan84 (24. Juli 2012)

Bergabqualitäten sind massivst von der Dämpfung in der Gabel und vom Dämpfer abhängig. Bin die Tage mal nen Scratch mit RP2 und Lyrik R gefahren, das ging vgl. zu meinem so wahnsinnig teigig wenns schnell wurde... Richtig schnell wars quasi nicht fahrbar...



McFlury schrieb:


> Cool, wie war den Strecke dies Jahr? War noch viel Schnee? Wie ist es gelaufen?



Schnee war relativ viel. Im Training ziemliche sülze, Samstags auch, Sonntag im Rennen aber super zu fahren und sau schnell...
Quali lief super (21ter trotz Sturz und Verweigerung an einer Schlüsselstelle wo ich 8 Plätze verloren hab). 
Im Rennen bin ich nach der zweiten Panne (erst Kette oben und unten aus der 1fach Führung gezogen (beim Massensturz direkt am Start), dann noch Snakebite weiter unten) ausgestiegen. Denke hätte für ne Zeit um die 55-60 Minuten gereicht. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juli 2012)

Da hast du recht Jan, aber da mein Herb die Teile geerbt hat vom Scratch. Einzig der Dämpfer ist jetzt Luft kann ich schon recht gut vergleichen.


----------



## jan84 (24. Juli 2012)

War auch garnicht konkret auf dein Posting bezogen Karsten, eher ne allgemeine Feststellung. Bin mittlerweile soweit zu sagen, dass Gabel, Dämpfer, Reifen und die Dämpfung mehr ausmachen als der verwendete Rahmen (natürlich muss alles zusammenpassen, aber wenn was grundlegend nicht passt musses eben nicht immer der Rahmen sein)...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Juli 2012)

Das war ja eh klar, habe auch schon die verschiedenen Ausbaustufen hinter mir und nur mit Stahlfeder geht es richtig gut, wenn es mal schnell und holprig wird.
Aber es wird halt auch immer schwerer....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juli 2012)

Aso Jan, dann hab ichs falsch verstanden, entschuldige!

Ich glaub, die modernen Rahmenbauer wissen alle, was zu tun ist, demnach steht und fällt ein Rahmen wirklich mit den verwendeten Parts. Jedoch kann ein komplett verhunzter Rahmen auch nicht mehr gerettet werden 

Und Roman: Das stimmt! Zumindest ist der Luftdämpfer bisher an all meinen Rädern ein Kompromiss gewesen. Jedoch muss ich zum Monarch+ sagen, dass der bisher super ist!


----------



## fuzzball (24. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> War auch garnicht konkret auf dein Posting bezogen Karsten, eher ne allgemeine Feststellung. Bin mittlerweile soweit zu sagen, dass Gabel, Dämpfer, Reifen und die Dämpfung mehr ausmachen als der verwendete Rahmen (natürlich muss alles zusammenpassen, aber wenn was grundlegend nicht passt musses eben nicht immer der Rahmen sein)...
> grüße,
> Jan


stimmt, würde zum Rahmen noch Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Lenker, etc. ergänzen.



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das war ja eh klar, habe auch schon die verschiedenen Ausbaustufen hinter mir und nur mit Stahlfeder geht es richtig gut, wenn es mal schnell und holprig wird.
> Aber es wird halt auch immer schwerer....


auch hier kommt es darauf an um welchen Luft- oder Stahldämpfer bzw. Gabel es sich handelt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juli 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> auch hier kommt es darauf an um welchen Luft- oder Stahldämpfer bzw. Gabel es sich handelt.



Was kann man denn dann so gleichsetzen? Es geht doch auch immer ein Stück weit um die characteristik des federelements und was man möchte. Ein Stahlfederdämpfer fühlt sich doch immer anders an als Luftdämpfer oder?!


----------



## fuzzball (24. Juli 2012)

ob er sich anders anfühlt mir fehlt bei den Vergleichen leider immer der unmittelbare Zusammenhang.

Ich bezog mich nur auf die Aussage von l-z ("und nur mit Stahlfeder geht es richtig gut, wenn es mal schnell und holprig wird"), meine Erfahrung bzw. subjektiver Eindruck ist, dass ein Vivid Air oder ein Void den aktuellen Stahfederpendants in nichts nachstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2012)

Beim Dämpfer bin ich persöhnlich da ein bisschen unempfindlicher. Bei der Gabel find ich den Unterschied ziemlich massiv wenns in sehr schnellem Gelände grob wird (wo man ohne Sprünge schon >~80% Federweg nutzt). Hab den Vergleich zwischen Lyrik SoloAir und Coil (beide 170, identische Dämpfung, identischer Rest => abwechselnd Coil/SoloAir gefahren; Dämpfung jeweils passend abgestimmt). 
Die SoloAir wird in dem Fall (schnell & grob) irgendwann einfach bockig und läuft halt in ne gewisse Progression rein. Die Coil ist da mehr "Bügeleisen". Ansprechen bei langsamen und mittleren Geschwindigkeiten macht keinen großen unterschied. Bis zum mittleren Bereich ist die SoloAir sogar etwas komfortabler, die Coil bietet in dem Bereich aber etwas mehr Grip. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2012)

Vergleich Lyrik Coil - Solo Air hab ich nicht, hab nur einen mittelbaren Vergleich zwischen Lyrik Coil und einer anderen Luftgabel, da war kein Vorteil der Coil spürbar.

Einen Unterschied (der zumindest mir mal auffällt) gab es es zur N´Dee und 40.


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2012)

Was war bei dir die andere Luftgabel? Deville?


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, daß ist ein schwieriges Thema und unterliegt immer subjektiven Eindrücken.

Manchmal meine ich meine Gabel spricht nicht so an wie immer, dann habe ich einfach vergessen, genügend Luft aus dem Vorderreifen abzulassen.

Diese Diskussion führt eh zu nix, jeder beharrt auf seiner Meinung.
Also lassen wir das doch lieber an dieser Stelle.


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2012)

dafür ist das Forum ja da  

Mal eine kurze Frage, da ich mir am kommenden WE nicht wieder den Frust holen will, fährt hier jemand den CCDB Air und falls ja welches Setup bei welchem Gewicht - merci. Die bisherigen Empfehlungen (für andere Fabrikate) waren nicht zufriedenstellend. 

@Jan: ja


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> dafür ist das Forum ja da
> 
> Mal eine kurze Frage, da ich mir am kommenden WE nicht wieder den Frust holen will, fährt hier jemand den CCDB Air und falls ja welches Setup bei welchem Gewicht - merci. Die bisherigen Empfehlungen (für andere Fabrikate) waren nicht zufriedenstellend.
> 
> @Jan: ja




Fahre auch eine deville.mein Kollege m.Marzocchi 55 RC 3 war beim testen so begeistert,dass er nach der 55 -die ja bekanntlich auch weicher anspricht als die coil konkurrenz- definitiv die deville als ludtgabel nehmen würde.und mit gefällt sie auch besser als zuvor gefahrenen Lyrik Air,coil o.fox float.
ich spare mir gerne das übergewicht solange ich nicht für ganz grobes mehr steifigkeit brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (26. Juli 2012)

Jungs, Jungs, 

könnte auch noch meinem Meinung zu Luftgabeln und Dämpfer bringen.

--> Ich fahre sie ..hihi. Mein Scratch wog schon mal 13,6 kg, aktuell ca. 17 kg. Habe also alles mal ausprobiert. Jeder muss da seinen Weg finden.

In Action:
Wieder mal *ein Trail Test: SCHULENBERG !*!! Geiler/Kleiner Park im Harz !
www.facebook.com/NDuroLife


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Juli 2012)

Oh du auch, meins hatte mal 14,5kg jetzt auch 17kg.
Trägt sich aber immer noch super.


----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich bin beim geringsten Gewicht (mit ISX6 + coil gabel) hängengeblieben und wünsch mir für Megavalanche & co gerade eher noch nen Remedy .


----------



## woodmonkey (26. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen, war selber dabei




Ich kann auch nur bestätigen das man mit dem Scratch sehr steile Rampen super kochkommt. Da geben andere Toutenfullies schon lange den Geist auf.


----------



## fuzzball (26. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich bin beim geringsten Gewicht (mit ISX6 + coil gabel) hängengeblieben und wünsch mir für Megavalanche & co gerade eher noch nen Remedy .



das wäre?


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2012)

Das Gewicht? Hab länger nichtmehr gewogen, müssten aber um die 14,5 kg - 14,9 kg mit DH Reifen und Reverb sein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juli 2012)

Deine Waage stimmt nicht, da bin mir sicher.


----------



## McFlury (27. Juli 2012)

Ich denke das stimmt schon. Ich bin bei 14,5Kg mit Vivid Air, Reverb, 1x10 und RubberQueen. Mit Minion DHF halbes Kilo mehr.


----------



## othu (27. Juli 2012)

Hi, gibt es eine Reduzierhülse, damit ich meine 30.9 Reverb im Scratch Sitzrohr (31.6) nutzen kann?
Grüße
Otto


----------



## Bashorbadger (27. Juli 2012)

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?language=de&currency=EUR&products_id=1735

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (27. Juli 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Nill (27. Juli 2012)

Oder eine Cola dose ...so hatte ich es gemacht


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Juli 2012)

Haha, gute Idee, die müsstest aber zweimal rumwickeln, so dünn wie die mittlerweile sind.


----------



## Tobsucht. (30. Juli 2012)

sorry Leute,

kurze/blöde Frage, ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, ich steh aber gerade irgendwie voll auf´m Schlauch: 

Das Scratch hat doch einen semi integrierten Steuersatz oder?

Hat den von euch schon jemand ausgebaut? Wenn ja habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Juli 2012)

Was genau möchtest du wissen?


----------



## Tobsucht. (30. Juli 2012)

will den Rahmen zum pulvern bringen und dazu wäre es denke ich besser wenn ich die Lagerschalen ausbauen würde (falls möglich). 

-Würde also gern wissen ob es überhaupt geht (also ob semi?).
-Ob es ein riesen Akt ist
-wie ihr es gemacht habt (falls schonmal gemacht)

Danke


----------



## othu (30. Juli 2012)

Die müssen raus, ich schlage die immer mit breitem Schraubenzieher und Hammer aus, nach jedem Schlag umsetzen um die Schale möglichst gleichmäßig auszutreiben.


----------



## Tobsucht. (30. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Die müssen raus...


 
Danke Othu, das bestätigt meine Befürchtungen 



othu schrieb:


> ...ich schlage die immer mit breitem Schraubenzieher und Hammer aus, nach jedem Schlag umsetzen um die Schale möglichst gleichmäßig auszutreiben.


 
Ich hab immer ein ungutes Gefühl meinen Rahmen oder Teile davon mit einem Hammer oder dergleichen zu bearbeiten aber ich befürchte anders wird´s nicht gehen.

Dann versuch ich heute Abend mal mein Glück, danke für die Info.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Juli 2012)

Der Othu hat recht, ich verwende immer ein Stück Holz (Viertelstab, Fussleiste, Laminat...) und kloppe auf der Lagerschale rum. Ging bisher immer und man sollte den Rahmen nicht unbedingt an Sachen klemme, die dünnwandig sind, denn man hat schon einen recht großen Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (1. August 2012)

Hallo,

die Steuersatzschalen hab ich dank euren Tipps prima rausbekommen, bei den Lagern an der Wippe und der Kettenstrebe war es etwas mehr gemurkse aber es hat auch geklappt.

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist: So ziemlich alle Lager sind fertig.

Nun hab ich auf http://www.bike-alm.de/ gesehen, die haben die Lager für´s Scratch. Allerdings finde ich von den benötigten 4 Paaren nur 3 Paare. Werde heute Abend Zuhause nochmal messen ob die Lager in der Wippe alle gleich sind (was ich aber eigtl. nicht glaube).

Hat von euch schon jemand die Lager getauscht?
Wenn ja, wo bestellt?
Gibt es evtl. alternativen zu den "Standart-Lagern", evtl auch in bessere Qualität?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

Bei toxoholics bekommst du die Lager für das Scratch von Enduro Barings:


2x 6903 2RS MAX-E Pivot
16-EB8052
11,32 EUR = 22,64 EUR

2x 6901 2RS MAX Hub,Pivot
16-EB8044
7,98 EUR = 15,96 EUR

2x 6900 2RS MAX Hub
16-EB8042
7,16 EUR = 14,32 EUR

2x 6903 2RS Max Hub,BB,Pivot
16-EB8048
9,60 EUR =	19,20 EUR

Zwischensumme: 72,12 EUR


Über Enduro Bearings hört man recht unterschiedliche Meinungen was die Qualität der Lager angeht, du kannst aber auch normale SKF Standardindustrielager nehmen, ich bestelle immer hier: www.kugellager-direkt.de

Das Problem sind die beiden "6903 2RS MAX-E Pivot" in der Kettenstrebe, das sind keine Standardlager (Innenring breiter als Außenring: Außenring ist 7mm hoch, Innenring 10mm), die habe ich bisher nur bei Enduro Bearings gefunden, diverse SKF-Händler haben den Kopf geschüttelt.
Alternativ müsste man sich einen Adapterring mit 17mm Innendurchmesser und 3mm Höhe drehen lassen.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. August 2012)

Hier , wurde schon mal geschrieben:

Wippe:
6901 VRS und 
6900 VRS

Kettenstrebe:
6903 VRS/10 (hauptdrehpunkt)
6903 VRS (ABP)

Die Lager sind alles Lager mit mehr Kugeln und ohne Käfig d.h. für oszillierende Bewegungen optimiert. Mit "normalen" Lagern wird man hier sehr schnell Probleme mit der Lebensdauer bekommen. Unendlich oft tauschen kann man die Lager aber sicherlich auch nicht, da die Schalen ziemlich schnell ausleiern... Günstige Alternativen gibt es z.B. von Endurobearings (MAX Type) eben diese jene haben auch die Lager mit dem überstehenden Innenring im Programm.

edit:

Siehe:
http://www.endurobearings.com/bicycl..._bearings.html

Unter anderem zu kaufen bei:
http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co...2C+MAX+TYPE)

Für die Wippe kannst zweifach gedichtete Standardlager nehmen, die Strebe braucht die mit den Abstandshülsen.


----------



## Nayis (1. August 2012)

Hey Leute,

sorry wenn ich mich mit meinem Post so zwichen die Themen schieb ;-)

Wollte nur mal wissen ob der Hinterbau des Scratchs 9 von 2010 asymmetrische ist und ob man deswegen etwas beim einspeichen eines neuen Laufrades beachten muss ?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. August 2012)

Hallo Nayis, nein musst du nicht, ist meines erachtens nicht asymetrisch.
Hab mal ein LRS von der Stange eingebaut und der passt auf Anhieb.


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich bin grad ziemlich sauer, habe nach vier Wochen Wartezeit diese Mail von meinem HÃ¤ndler erhalten:

Hallo Roman,

ich habe letzte Woche eine Email bekommen von Trek. In der Email steht leider drÃ­n das der " RissÂ´" den du festgestellt hast noch nicht ausreicht zum Ausstausch durch Trek.
Trek bietet dir aber die Strebe zu einem Sonderpreis von  126 â¬ zzgl Versand an.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe 

xxxxxxx

hier mal die Bilder meiner Strebe, nach RissprÃ¼fung durch einen Fachbetrieb:






Wollen die mich jetzt verarschen, weil ich denen etwas auf die FÃ¼sse getreten bin?
Ich glaube ich muss mich nochmals an das Bike Magazin wenden.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. August 2012)

Whow! Das tut mir leid für dich und deine Nerven Roman!


----------



## Matrox (1. August 2012)

DAS find ich jetzt wirklich krass ! Auf den Pics siehts ja wohl deutlich nach einem Anriss aus und das reicht noch nicht zu Tausch !?
1-2 Tage Bikepark und dann kanns dich schön zerlegen - Ist das schon fahrlässig was Trek da veranstaltet !?!?


----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

Haha, wird immer besser 
Wenn du dann die Rechnung der Gesichtswiederherstellung beilegst, weil du artig gewartet hast bis das Ding durch ist und dich dabei etwas zerlegt hast, bekommst du (vielleicht!) eine neue Strebe!

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. August 2012)

Ja Karsten die Nerven....
Habe gerade eine höfliche Mail an den Marketing Manager von Trek geschrieben.
Ich glaube ich veröffentliche hier seine E-Mailadresse!


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. August 2012)

.sorry doppelt gepostet, die Nerven....


----------



## Bashorbadger (1. August 2012)

Sonntag und Montag bin ich in Spicak, mal schauen was die Strebe danach spricht


----------



## Deleted 100301 (2. August 2012)

@ Zipfel: Wie wärs mit ein paar mal beherzt dagegen treten? Beruhigt auch die Nerven ;-)

Hatte einer von euch schonmal Spiel an der Aufnahme der Hinterradnabe?
Hab da gerade festgestellt dass da wo ich die Nabe früher Passgenau eingesetzt habe, jetzt ein halber bis ein ganzer Zentimeter Spiel ist. Die Streben lassen sich auch sehr leicht von Hand wegdrücken (in achsialer Richtung der Nabe).
Hatte jetzt noch keine Zeit genauer nachzusehen aber ich hoffe das nur eine Verschraubung an nem Gelenk locker ist.

Grüße


----------



## jan84 (2. August 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bin grad ziemlich sauer, habe nach vier Wochen Wartezeit diese Mail von meinem Händler erhalten:
> 
> [...]



Hab von der praktischen Verwendung des Risslacks jetzt keine Ahnung, aber auf dem ersten Bild zeigt sich für mich -auch ohne diesen- relativ eindeutig das typische Schadensbild...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. August 2012)

@jan84

Es gibt ein Grundierungsspray(grau), das setzt sich auf der Oberfläche ab und dringt in jeden Riss ein, dann kommt das Markierungsspray und dieses färbt dann den eventuell vorhandenen Riss rot ein und macht ihn markant sichtbar.

Trek antwortet wie so oft nicht.....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. August 2012)

boah..., das solle iner verstehen! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass alles gut wird!

Entspann dich einfach und sieh es nicht so eng! Ändert eh nix an der Sache, ausser, dass es dich Nerven kostet!
Zieh deine Schlüsse draus und such dir ne Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (2. August 2012)

Hast recht Karsten, ich warte mal das IBC Carver Projekt ab.

Hier für alle Interessenten:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbeindringprüfung

Nachtrag, mich hat gerade der Marketing Manager von Trek angerufen und mir eine Garantieabwicklung zugesichert


----------



## hans.d.87 (2. August 2012)

Roman du hast es drauf


----------



## biketunE (2. August 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> boah..., das solle iner verstehen! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass alles gut wird!
> 
> Entspann dich einfach und sieh es nicht so eng! Ändert eh nix an der Sache, ausser, dass es dich Nerven kostet!
> Zieh deine Schlüsse draus und such dir ne Alternative



Einmal Trek, immer Trek!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. August 2012)

Ach Daniel..., ließ das doch nicht immer! Ich weine dem Scratch immer noch hinterher..., glaub mal! Optisch ists halt immer nochn feines Bike!

Der Versandaufkleber ist noch nicht angekommen..., wie hast du den geschickt?


----------



## Matrox (2. August 2012)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Die Streben lassen sich auch sehr leicht von Hand wegdrücken (in achsialer Richtung der Nabe).
> Hatte jetzt noch keine Zeit genauer nachzusehen aber ich hoffe das nur eine Verschraubung an nem Gelenk locker ist.
> 
> Grüße



Folgendes:
Linke Kurbel parallel zur Kettenstrebe ausgerichtet: Minimaler Abstandzwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe ca. 3-4mm.
War bei meinem M-Rahmen auch so (habe an Spacern o.ä. nix geändert).
nach Paar Tagen Saalbach hab ich nun an dieser Stelle eine heftige "Lack-Abschabung" bis aufs Alu !
Scheinbar stand die Kurbel bei starker Seitenlast mal genau auf Kontakt !?
Hat das sonst noch jemand ? Wieviel Abstand habt ihr minimal zw. Linkem Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe !?
Verschraubungen o.ä. sind alle fest soweit...

Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. August 2012)

Hm nein, kenne ich so nicht.
Alle Schrauben wirklich fest und die Achse war auch nicht lose?


----------



## martinfueloep (2. August 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> nach Paar Tagen Saalbach hab ich nun an dieser Stelle eine heftige "Lack-Abschabung" bis aufs Alu !
> Scheinbar stand die Kurbel bei starker Seitenlast mal genau auf Kontakt !?



schon mal daran gedacht, dass der lack von deinen schuhen abgerieben wird?


----------



## ElMojito (3. August 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> Folgendes:
> Linke Kurbel parallel zur Kettenstrebe ausgerichtet: Minimaler Abstandzwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe ca. 3-4mm.
> War bei meinem M-Rahmen auch so (habe an Spacern o.ä. nix geändert).
> nach Paar Tagen Saalbach hab ich nun an dieser Stelle eine heftige "Lack-Abschabung" bis aufs Alu !
> ...



Hab ich auch, kommt denke ich auch von den Schuhen...

Gruß aus Semmering,Geiler Park hier! die Strebe hält (noch ;-) )


----------



## martinfueloep (3. August 2012)

Damit hier auch andere Geschichten vom Scratch kursieren als gerissene Streben und abgewetzte Sitz- und Kettenstreben:

Mein Scratch nach Feierabend
[ame="http://vimeo.com/46839414"]Sommerliche Feierabendrunde on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (3. August 2012)

Interessante Kameraeinstellung und schön wie die Totem arbeitet.
Aber ich glaube, deine Feder ist zu hart


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. August 2012)

Warum? Nur weil der beim stinknormalen Tourenfahren nicht den gesamten Federweg nutz?


----------



## martinfueloep (3. August 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Interessante Kameraeinstellung und schön wie die Totem arbeitet.
> Aber ich glaube, deine Feder ist zu hart



Danke für den Hinweis, Feder passt schon!


Im Park ist sie mir fast schon zu weich, und auf diesem Trail hat sie nix Grobes zu schlucken, da ist es schon OK, dass ich nicht mehr Federweg ver(sch)wende


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. August 2012)

Womit hast du die Cam am Rahmen befestigt? Ich hab mir mal so ne Halterung für teures Geld von GoPro gekauft, aber mehr als am Lenker oder an der Sattelstütze ist nicht drin..., teures Drecksding


----------



## martinfueloep (3. August 2012)

@ schulte69: ich verwende die gopro mit stativ-adapter und montiere sie per klemmschelle (zB von cullmann) am rahmen/lenker/sattelstütze.
funktioniert nicht so schlecht, einzig der kugelkopf, den ich verwende, ist für ruppiges doch zu klein und hat daher zu wenig klemmkraft. wird wohl doch ein etwas tragfähigerer werden


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. August 2012)

ok, danke! Habe letztens gesehen, dass Gopro auch dickere Schellen verkauft, hätte ich das nur vorher gewusst. Ist halt "nur" teuer der ganze Spaß...
Die Aufnahmen sind nämlich schick und gerade für einen selbst mal interessanter als immer Helm oder Brust (kommt aber auch auf die Brust an )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (3. August 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, deine Feder ist zu hart



Hätte ich auch vermutet!
Und zwar nicht wegen der Gesamtausnuztung, sondern dem SAG im ruhigen Geradeauslauf, da steht der nämlich bei 20-25%.


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. August 2012)

Schulte, ich vergleiche nur mit meiner Gabel und wenn ich im steilen Gelände das Hinterrad lupfe und das Vorderrrad/Lenker dementsprechend belaste, dann nutze ich schon etwas mehr an Federweg.
Ich fahre aber auch mit 30% SAG.


----------



## Nill (3. August 2012)

Schönes Video 

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von mir in Braunlage - Strebe hält - ....was sie alles aushalten musste seht ihr dann nächste Woche


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. August 2012)

Oh ne, keine Federwegsdiskussion, wir sind doch hier nicht bei Liteville 
Ist halt echt sehr individuell. Ich fahre gern so, dass ich noch Reserven im Federweg habe und demnach habe ich auch die Gabel und Dämpfer recht straff abgestimmt. Würde bei mir im Video vermutlich ähnlich ausschauen, demnach 

PS: Nils, schönes Foto!


----------



## Nill (3. August 2012)

Hey Karsten,

danke und der Federweg ist auch gut genutzt ...hihi.

Habe hier noch ein schönes Foto bei dem ich 100 % nutze. Das bekommt ihr aber erst nächse Woche 

Gruß Nils

BTW: Jemand morgen in Seifen zum Enduro Rennen ?


----------



## martinfueloep (3. August 2012)

ich fahre vorn mit 20-25% sag, hinten sind's ca. 28% und mag's gern, wenn das bike nicht so sehr wegsackt. mit mehr sag habe ich ganz zu beginn auch herumexperimentiert, da schluckt mir das scratch dann aber zu viel weg und wird in schnellen abschnitten - wenn man gemächlich fährt - zu träge, bzw. ist bei ambitionierter fahrweise das ende der fahnenstange zu früh erreicht.


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. August 2012)

Ja schönes Bild!


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. August 2012)

Immer diese Liteviller, die unsere Scratch Unterhaltung stören müssen.
Wer 180mm Federweg hat, darf auch darüber reden......

Ach ja, hier noch der Text zur neuen Strebe, hat wohl mein Händler verbockt:

Nachforschungen in der Garantieabteilung haben ergeben, dass der Händler uns ein eher unbrauchbares Foto gesendet hat. Deshalb wurde der Riss nicht als solcher erkannt. Mit dem jetzt vorliegenden Material bekommen sie selbstverständlich die neue Strebe. Am besten gleich zum Händler gehen und nochmal nachfragen. Wir haben bereits mit ihm telefoniert.

Jetzt wird alles gut


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. August 2012)

DU bist doch immer mit diesem misteriösen Litevillern unterwegs. Und fahren kann der eine davon auch noch scheinbar..., und die anderen scheinen sogar nett zu sein und auch noch ein leben ausserhalb dieses Forums zu haben...
manmanman!
Und 180 mm..., wer hat die nicht? Schau mal genau hin! 

Und was die hebel angeht: Freut mich zu lesen! Aber manchmal zweifelt man doch echt an der Zurechnungsfähigkeit einiger Leute und macht die Sachen am liebsten selbst, oder nicht?!


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. August 2012)

> und auch noch ein leben ausserhalb dieses Forums zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0GER (4. August 2012)

Wollte mal nach 2 Jahren Einsatz meine Erfahrung mit dem Scratch 9 (Coil) 2010 M schildern. 

*Änderungen ab Kauf an der Ausstattung* *Juni 2010*
- Sattel
- Vorbaulänge 70cm
- Sattelstütze KS i950
- Reifen MM 2.5"
- 22er Kettenblatt
- 36er 160 Gabel: weicher Feder und andere Schmiermittel
- DHX-RC4: weichere Feder

*Weitere Anpassungen Juni 2012*
-  Reifen RQ 2.4"
- DHX-RC4: Shimtuning der Druckstufe und andere Schmiermittel

*Ausfälle*
Oft liefert Trek ab Werk Bikes aus, die Montagemängel aufweisen. Dies war auch bei meinem Scratch der Fall, mein Händler des Vertrauens korrigierte das aber vor Übergabe.
Die Elixir CR Mag zog nach einigen Monaten Luft und die wurde dann auf Garantie repariert. 
Nach 2 Jahren hatte nun der DHX-RC4 Probleme in der Dämpfung. Mit dem Service wurde nun gleichzeitig ein Shimtuning der Druckstufe vorgenommen.

*Strebe*
Die Strebe hält bei mir immer noch, das mag u.a. an meinem Gewicht von max. 62kg inkl. Ausrüstung liegen. 

*Zufriedenheit mit dem Scratch*
Nach dem Shimtuning und mit RQ 2.4" ist es nun echt das perfekte Bike für mein Gelände und meinen Fahrstil. Entsprechend bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, welches mich zwar eine Stange Geld gekostet hatte, dafür aber auch den Spassfaktor bringt, den ich suchte. Nun nur hoffen, dass in Zukunft die verbauten Komponenten keine unerwarteten Altersschwächen zeigen. 

*Sonstiges*
Schade dass Trek die Produktion vom Scratch einstellte, denn das Slash, gerade auch im Hinblick auf 2013, erfüllt meine Anforderungen überhaupt nicht mehr.

Wünsche allen ein schönes WE,
Roger


----------



## sebra (6. August 2012)

Hallo
Wollte mal nachfragen ob von euch einer schon die "neu konstruierten kettensreben" hat


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. August 2012)

Ich sollte sie diese Woche erhalten, haha, glaub es aber noch nicht.


----------



## sebra (6. August 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ich eigentlich Ende Juli hab aber noch nichts gehört


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. August 2012)

Sehr nettes Review. Ich hab heute mal Minion f/r in 2,5 getestet und so viel mehr grip hatten die gegenüber meiner Fat Albert in 2,4 nicht. Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, dass es ein wenig sehr nass war


----------



## Nayis (11. August 2012)

Hey Leute wollte mal fragen ob dieser dämpfer ins scratch passen würde:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...2C-Daempfer-Modell-2011---Auslaufmodell-.html

Die Maße unterscheiden sich ja doch ein wenig vom originalen 216*63,5 

Danke schonmal ;-)


----------



## Padde (11. August 2012)

Nayis schrieb:


> Hey Leute wollte mal fragen ob dieser dämpfer ins scratch passen würde:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...2C-Daempfer-Modell-2011---Auslaufmodell-.html
> 
> ...




Der ausgewählte 229x70 passt definitiv nicht. Müsste schon der 216er sein!!


----------



## Nayis (11. August 2012)

Schade :-( das wäre halt der deal des jahres gewesen


----------



## ElMojito (12. August 2012)

Moin, bin gestern aus meinem verkürzten Bikeurlaub wieder gekommen, eigentlich wollte ich nach 2 Wochen noch nach Leogang, aber zum Campen wird's mir da jetzt nachts doch zu Kalt!
Schade eigentlich! 
Aber Bischofsmais, Semmering und Wagrain haben sehr viel Spaß gemacht...
Gerade Semmering hat mich sehr Positiv Überrascht, was den Bikepark betrifft! 
Bin sehr viele Ruppige Trails gefahren und hab das Scratch nicht geschont! 
Die Strebe hält noch  Es ist immer noch die erste, und ich bin nicht gerade der Leichteste! 
Habe natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Scratch Fahrer getroffen, die meisten wussten nichts vom Strebenproblem, 2 waren allerdings dabei, die schon Pech hatten!
Im Urlaub hab ich mal etwas mehr versucht die Downhillstrecken mit Speed zu nehmen! 
Musste doch feststellen, dass es recht nervös wird! Liegt aber denk ich mal auch daran, dass ich bei über 1,80m nen M Rahmen gewählt habe!
Aber zum Trailsurfen und rumdameln im Park (Drops, Tables, Wallrides...) ist es für mich immer noch ein Traumbike!
Habe nur schon wieder das blöde SLX schaltwerk zerdeppert!
Wollte bald eh auf einfach Kurbel und Shortcage Schaltwerk umsteigen...
Hab da nur gar keine Ahnung von, was jetzt was Taugt und was nicht...
Wollte auch ne Kettenführung ohne Bash fahren! 
Hat da einer Vorschläge oder Tipps? Ist für mich echt Neuland! 
Ob SRAM oder Shimano is mir eigentlich wurst! Preis ist auch erstmal zweitrangig!
Gerne auch über PN, wenn man hier den Thread nicht zumüllen will... 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (12. August 2012)

wie was ?! Du in Leogang !
Bin grade JETTZT seit 2 Tagen hier. Campen ist schon ein wenig kalt. aber alles noch machbar 

Fahre selber : XO Sram MID Cage und eine XTR einfach mit MRP Lops Kefü. Taug bei mir in allen Lebenslagen  Und hält jetzt schon 2 Jahre !! ok ok die Kefü ist erst 1 1/2 alt.

bilder von der neuen Dropbatterie kommen ..... 

Gruß Nils


----------



## ElMojito (12. August 2012)

Ja ich wollte hin... War noch bis Samstag in Wagrain... Aber da meine Freundin gestürzt ist und es uns zum Campen etwas zu Kalt in der Nacht ist, haben wir es gelassen...
Schade eigentlich!
Hast du ne 9 Fach Kasette? 
Hab noch die Original 10 Fach hinten...


----------



## fuzzball (12. August 2012)

so kleines Update mit neuer Strebe (altes Model) und 10fach / Tourentrimm


----------



## Nill (12. August 2012)

@fuzzball: richtig geiles Gerät  warum die sport1 Aufdruck?

@elmojito: gute Besserung an deine Freundin. Ich fahre 9 Fach.


----------



## fuzzball (12. August 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> @fuzzball: richtig geiles Gerät  warum die sport1 Aufdruck?



verdecken ein paar Kartzer und den Namenschriftzug, wenn ich schon Werbung durch die Gegend fahre dann für meinen Arbeitgeber


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. August 2012)

Huhu,
Ich grüße euch aus dem schönen Saalbach! Es ist die reinste Offenbarung hier!! Hübsche Mädels in Trachten, geile Trails, leckeres Essen und gutes Wetter. Die Blueline und Proline kann man vergessen, alles Bremswellen etc. Die X-Line ist mit 6,3km der Hammer und super gut zu fahren. Des Weiteren der "Hacklberg-Trail", ohh my ****n god, ich hab noch nie so ein grinsen im Gesicht gehabt. ca. 8Km bergab. Der Anfang richtig genial, leckeres Essen nach der Hälfte und dann auf die Hotel eigene Alm mit SWIMMINGPOOL auf 1000Hm. Danach noch ein paar lustige Sachen dann nur noch Schotter. Morgen gehts auf die Milkaline und Mittwoch die BIG5.

Erster Ausfall, die Vorderradbremse ging flöten. Ich war immer zufrieden mit der Avid Elexir, jetzt muss sie gehen wenn das Geld da ist. Für die Trails hier eindeutig zu wenig Power. Kommt wohl eine Shimano XT oder Saint und ganz vielleicht ne Formula.
Die neue Gabel läuft auch gut, das Rad hat mit 175mm genug Reserven und ich bräuchte auch nicht mehr. Hinterbau hält (auf Holz klopf).
Die DH-Schlappen sind in der harten Misschung der Hammer. Maxxis Minion DH f/r.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkhard (12. August 2012)

Hallo,

Lösung ist ein gekürzter Stahldämpfer in 216mm Einbaulänge mit  70mm Hub!!
Läuft in meinem Scratch in mit verschiedenen Modellen seit 1,5 Jahren problemlos mit bester Performance.
Die 185mm Federweg sind mit gut abgestimmten Dämpfern (Fox DHX oder RC4 mit Boostvalve) deutlich spürbar, fühlt sich nach "unendlich" Federweg bei Sprüngen und Drops an....
Bei 10% mehr Federweg kann man eine Federhärte weicher nehmen, bei passendem Durchschlagschutz!
Ein DHX4 216x70mm incl. Titanfeder kommt auf 640g, da verschwendet man keinen Gedanken mehr an einen Luftdämpfer!

Gruss Burkhard




Padde schrieb:


> Der ausgewählte 229x70 passt definitiv nicht. Müsste schon der 216er sein!!


----------



## ElMojito (13. August 2012)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Lösung ist ein gekürzter Stahldämpfer in 216mm Einbaulänge mit  70mm Hub!!
> Läuft in meinem Scratch in mit verschiedenen Modellen seit 1,5 Jahren problemlos mit bester Performance.
> ...



Sind 70mm Hub nicht zu viel? 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass irgendwo etwas anstößt...
Original sind doch 53 mm Hub (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) und 17mm mehr hub ist nicht wenig! 
Beim Specialized Pitch z.B. schlägt der Rockerarm an den Rahmen, wenn man einfach einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub rein setzt! 
War beim Kollegen zumindest so! 

@ Nill danke wird sich erholen 
@ Fuzzball geile Kiste, vorallem die Gabel  

Ich werde mich jetzt nach nem neuen Schaltauge umsehen, hat den Urlaub nicht überlebt! 

Mfg Pascal


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. August 2012)

Nein sind 63mm Hub!


----------



## Burkhard (13. August 2012)

Original 216 x 63mm Hub = 170mm
Tuned  216 x 70mm Hub = 185mm

Habe den 70mm Dämpfer ohne Feder und Gummi-Durchschlagschutz im M Rahmen getestet -> da stößt nichts an und die Querstrebe des Hinterbaus hat noch ausreichend Luft zum Sitzrohr!




ElMojito schrieb:


> Sind 70mm Hub nicht zu viel?
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass irgendwo etwas anstößt...
> Original sind doch 53 mm Hub (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) und 17mm mehr hub ist nicht wenig!
> Beim Specialized Pitch z.B. schlägt der Rockerarm an den Rahmen, wenn man einfach einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub rein setzt!
> ...


----------



## Tobsucht. (13. August 2012)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Original 216 x 63mm Hub = 170mm
> Tuned 216 x 70mm Hub = 185mm


 
Sind es beim Scratch nicht sogar 172mm FW bei 63mm Hub?
Dann sollte der Hinterbau mit 70mm Hub ja sogar ~190mm FW hergeben oder rechne ich da falsch?

Kann man so ein tunig bei jedem Dämpfer machen?


----------



## ElMojito (13. August 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nein sind 63mm Hub!



Stimmt hab mich vertan  sorry...


----------



## fuzzball (13. August 2012)

ElMojito schrieb:


> @ Fuzzball geile Kiste, vorallem die Gabel



merci, Gabel harmoniert nur nicht mit dem Dämpfer....neuen Dämpfer gibt es aber erst wenn die Gabel im Spätherbst zum Service kommt.


----------



## othu (13. August 2012)

Schon was neues von den neuen Streben?


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. August 2012)

Meine müsste heute oder morgen da sein.
Soll ich ein Bild einstellen?
Ging flott, habe sie erst am 8.07.12 zum händler geschickt und jetzt ist sie bald da


----------



## othu (13. August 2012)

Gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (13. August 2012)

Ich habe meine am 5.6. zum Händler geschickt und bis jetz nichtmal ne Rückmeldung von Dreck...


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. August 2012)

> Ich habe meine am 5.6. zum Händler geschickt und bis jetz nichtmal ne Rückmeldung von Dreck...



Oh je, du hast aber schon Ersatz?


----------



## Bike29 (13. August 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> merci, Gabel harmoniert nur nicht mit dem Dämpfer....neuen Dämpfer gibt es aber erst wenn die Gabel im Spätherbst zum Service kommt.


 

Und an was für einen Dämpfer hast du da gedacht, wenn ich fragen darf? 

Edit: Sorry hab mit dem Account meiner Freundin geantwortet   mfg Pascal ( ElMojito )


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. August 2012)

So, hier die neue Strebe:








Und hier mein Bike aktuell:


----------



## _ViTO_ (13. August 2012)

nach nun ca. 1,5 Jahren hab ich mein Scratch immer noch lieb. Eigentlich steigt meine Freude am Bike stets immer weiter.

Trotz der zum Teil unsanften Landungen in manchen Bikeparks, hat meine Kettenstrebe bisher gehalten. Auch der Rest vom Bike ist ausnahmslos ohne Probleme.

Letzte Woche im Warsteiner Bikepark, ist mir nun aber leider auf einer Seite die Verschraubung des Umlenkhebels verloren gegangen. Leider konnte ich das verdammte Teil (bzw. Teile) nicht mehr finden und somit nicht genau sagen, ob es ein Gewaltbruch/Dauerbruch oder es eventuell nur losvibriert ist. Normalerweise hatte ich es beim letzten zusammenbau mit Loctite verschraubt, daher sollte letzteres eigentlich nicht eintreten können.

Aufjedenfall müssen nun aber noch die Elixir 5 etwas bissigeren weichen. Denke da an die Saint oder eventuell die neue Shimano Zee.

Was aber fest steht: Ich liebe mein Scratch!


----------



## Nill (14. August 2012)

Schöne Bikes und schöne Strebe 

Meine dritte hält noch:

Hier in Braunlage unterwegs(letzte Woche)





der Bericht zum Bild: www.facebook.com/NDuroLife/notes


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. August 2012)

Geiles Bild!
So ein Natursprung ist einfach das Beste, find ich.


----------



## timtrail (14. August 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Oh je, du hast aber schon Ersatz?


ne, ich warte noch  bzw. hab noch ein anderes Rad!


----------



## urks (14. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs (Mädls sind ja hier glaub ich keine aktiv),

meine Fox Talas 36 geht schön langsam in die Knie und ich bin am überlegen, ob ich auf eine MZ 55 RC3 Evo Titanium (170mm) umrüste.

Gibts dazu Erfahrungen? Lässt sich eine 170er Gabel noch passabel hinauftreten (so bis 1.000 hm). Und: gibt es dazu Dämpfer-Empfehlungen???

Vergleich Air zu Coil Dämpfung wurde ja schon gelobt - motivierende Worte helfen aber natürlich, mein schwer verdientes Geld unters Volk zu bringen.

@lipper-zipfel: bist hier anscheinend der Erste, der von unserer Bikebravo + Trek-Mail Aktion profitiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (14. August 2012)

Bike29 schrieb:


> Und an was für einen Dämpfer hast du da gedacht, wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Edit: Sorry hab mit dem Account meiner Freundin geantwortet   mfg Pascal ( ElMojito )



@ElMojito: hab jetzt fast ein Jahr rumprobiert (zuletzt mit dem CCDB Air) und es wird ein Vip´r. Passt auch am besten zur Gabel. Diese wird im Winter überholt und bei der Gelegenheit bestell ich einen aufs Scratch angepassten Vip´r gleich mit.


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. August 2012)

@urks
es lässt sich sogar eine 180er Gabel passabel hinauftreten.


----------



## jan84 (14. August 2012)

@timtrail:
Das liegt dann aber am Händler und nicht an Trek. Trekseitig lief es bei mir bisher immer super schnell und problemlos. 



Meine dritte Strebe (Aug. 2011, April 2012, Ende Juli 2012) hat auch das zeitliche gesegnet, entdeckt habe ich es einen Tag vorm Alpencross. Gut dass ich das Scratch vonner Freundin "schlachten" (das jetzt vier oder fünf Monate alt ist und bei dem zwei Lager der Kettenstrebe schon fest sind) durfte um Ersatz zu haben. 
Bleibe bei meiner Meinung, dass es einfach ein Serienproblem ist und bei jedem Scratch auftritt wenns entsprechend belastet wird. Naja, wenigstens bleibt einem der Lagerwechsel erspart...

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nill (14. August 2012)

@lipper-zipfel: natur sprünge ist der hammer 

Geshaped geht es aber auch  vorgestern in Leogang 

PS: Strebe hält 
PPS: Schade hans.d das wir uns irgendwie verpasst haben. ;(


----------



## urks (14. August 2012)

jetzt muss ich noch mal bezügl. des Dämpfers fragen: passt ein Marzocchi Roco Air TST R - 215,5 x 63,5mm fürs Scratch? 

Wäre in Kombination zur MZ 55 RC3 Evo Titan gedacht.


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. August 2012)

Ja warum nicht?
Standardmasse 216x63, wie bei Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. August 2012)

scheiss auf die Streben...

NILS, leck mich fett! !!!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. August 2012)

Genau Schulte,scheiss Streben!

Man Nill, ich hätte vielleicht die Hosen voll, sowas bin ich noch nie gesprungen, würde aber gerne .......
Bin aber schon zu alt für sowas.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. August 2012)

man ist nie zu alt für sowas! Ich hab nen guten Bekannten, der ist jetzt 43 und der springt so nen Kram auch. Hat leider nix mitm Alter zu tun, habe ich auch schon versucht, mir einzureden... (ne, hat natürlich auch damit zu tun )


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. August 2012)

Na, ich bin schon ein jahr älter 
Hab Familie, ein Haus, einen Arbeitsplatz und Angst!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. August 2012)

Hey, ich kann das absolut nachvollziehen! Entweder man machts, oder eben auch nicht. Jeder wie er kann und mag!

Und Angst habe ich auch!


----------



## Padde (14. August 2012)

Das Überwinden der Angst vor solchen Sprüngen ist tatsächlich auch "im Alter" machbar... aber Fakt ist, dass die Knochen schneller brechen und langsamer heilen... ich habe das leider feststellen müssen und den direkten Vergleich zum 10 Jahre jüngeren Bruder...
)


----------



## R0GER (14. August 2012)

Ist doch irgendwie beruhigend, wenn man nicht der einzige ist, der einsehen musste, dass nach 35 irgendwann der jugendliche Leichtsinn doch nicht mehr so angesagt ist. Hatte in den letzten Jahren mehrere nicht-MTB bezogene Brüche und OPs. Nun bin ich soweit, dass ich lieber mein Niveau langsam weiter ausbaue, als alles wegen eines "das kann ich doch auch noch" Sprungs aufs Spiel setze. 

Nichtsdestotrotz schaue ich mir solche Fotos immer wieder gerne an und staune über das was heute alles gemacht wird.

Nill,
Wie hoch ist der Drop eigentlich?


----------



## fuzzball (15. August 2012)

sieht nach drei/vier Meter aus.....


----------



## Nill (15. August 2012)

von Boden bis Kante sind das bestimmt 3 Meter. 
Von Absprung bis Landung sollte man dann aber doch lieber 4 bis 5 springen ansonsten wird das ganz schön hart beim einschlagen.
Aber es kommt nicht auf die Größe an.

Ich fahre jetzt seit knapp 3 Jahren MTB. Sehe das genau wie @ROGER, Stück für Stück BESSER werden .   Mit 27 gehöre ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht zum alten Eisen aber jugendlicher Leichtsinn hat mich noch nie getrieben . 

OK,und gaaaaaanz vielleicht wollte ich mal sehen ob die Strebe hält 

Gruß Nill


----------



## nullstein (15. August 2012)

Du und jugendlicher Leichtsinn?Niemals!
Wobei ich grad an die Schweizerinnen denken muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (15. August 2012)

Mhhhhhh Schweizerinnen...


----------



## fuzzball (15. August 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mhhhhhh Schweizerinnen...


----------



## Nayis (16. August 2012)

Hey Leute hab heute gemerkt das bei meinem dämpfer der gummikopf irgendwie rausgedrückt. Zusätzlich sieht man auf dem dämpfer leichte schleifspuren :-/ liegt das vielleicht daran das ich nicht die originalfeder eingesetzt habe ? Laut Forum fahren allerdings mehrere Leute eine cc Feder im dhx. 
Sieht auch irgendwie so aus als würde er ein wenig ölen :-( 
Ich häng euch mal ein paar Bilder an, schonma danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Burkhard (16. August 2012)

Na ich mag's mit den Angaben und der Genauigkeit nicht übertreiben, die Rechnung stimmt sowieso nur, wenn das Übersetzungsverhältnis Hinterbauhub/Dämpferhub über den gesamten Federweg linear wäre.
Real ist es aber meistens progressiv d.h. am Ende des Hinterbauhubs macht der Dämpfer mehr Weg als am Anfang.

Mal abgesehen davon ist die individuelle Abstimmung des Dämpfers ebenfalls sehr wichtig. Er sollte beim härtesten individuellen Move den max. Federweg ohne hartes Durchschlagen nutzen .... allein diese Abstimmung zwischen Federhärte, Druckstufendämpfung und Durchschlagschutz (bei Fox das Boostvalve mit Piggyback-Volumen und -druck) stimmt bei den meisten Bikes nicht!

Es lassen sich meiner Erfahrung nach nur Coildämpfer umbauen (anpassen), bei Luftdämpfern würde man die komplette Charakteristik der dann kleineren Luftkammer verändern...

Grüsse Burkhard



Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Sind es beim Scratch nicht sogar 172mm FW bei 63mm Hub?
> Dann sollte der Hinterbau mit 70mm Hub ja sogar ~190mm FW hergeben oder rechne ich da falsch?
> 
> Kann man so ein tunig bei jedem Dämpfer machen?


----------



## R0GER (16. August 2012)

@Nayis,

Will ja nicht herumnörgeln, aber wenn du Hilfe erwartest, dann solltest du etwas präziser werden. Fotos nachzureichen wäre definitiv eine gute Sache.

1. Um welchen DHX geht es denn (DHX-RC4/RC2, DHX 5.0, ...)
2. Was meinst du mit Gummikopf (Endanschlagspuffer)?
3. Wo hast du Schleifspuren?
4. Wo hast du Öl gefunden? Spüren sich die ersten 1-2cm des Federwegs ungedämpft an? Das könnte z.B. auf ein Dichtungsproblem hindeuten, also Service.


----------



## Nill (16. August 2012)

mmm---schweizerinnen


----------



## ElMojito (17. August 2012)

War heute in Winterberg  war sau geil!!!
Scratch rockt wie HULLE!!!!! Und langsam werde ich auch besser...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1191754

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1191756


----------



## Nayis (18. August 2012)

Ohhh sorry das die Bilder net dabei waren, habe vom Handy aus geschrieben und da hat das mit dem anhängen nicht so ganz geklappt :-/ ich fahre den originalen dhx rc 4 aus em 9er scratch


----------



## hans.d.87 (18. August 2012)

Boah was ist den da passiert? Sieht aus als wäre dieser schon öfter durchgeschlagen...

Hier mal ein Bild von letzten Dienstag aus Saalbach...






Schee wars 

P.s. Strebe hält noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nayis (18. August 2012)

Mir ist der dämpfer aber noch nie bewusst durchgeschlagen ... das müsste man doch merken oder ? Wobei mir das auch seltsam vorkommen würde da dieser sehr straff eingestellt ist.


----------



## ElMojito (18. August 2012)

Also die Feder sitz noch auf dem Teller, und der Gummikegel/propfen ist zerfetzt?
Ich denke da bist du dann so einige male drauf geballert...
Auch ein Straffer Dämpfer kann durchschlagen...
Meinen original verbauten RP2 hab ich mal probe weise mit 10% SAG gefahren, war sau hart und trotzdem ist er mir ständig Durchgerauscht !
Jetzt hab ich auch den DHX RC4 und alles offen (LSC,HSC und Bottom Out),
Also 0 Klicks 
Is mir bis gestern auch nie durchgerauscht, aber da hab ich auch meinen ersten ca. 2M Drop etwas unsauber gelandet...


----------



## noco (18. August 2012)

Vielleicht zu weiche + zu kurze Feder?


----------



## Nayis (18. August 2012)

Bei der Federhärte hab ich mich auf die Angabe auf der Trekseite verlassen, bin voher auch eine 400 gefahren und die war mir ein wenig zu hart.

Ich habe den Dämpfer heute mal ausgebaut und sauber gemacht, beim wieder zusammenbauen und Probe fahren ist mir aufgefallen das der Dämpfer bei einer hohen Bordsteinkante schon ca 80% des Federwegs nutzt. 
Anscheinend ist er mir dann auf dem Trail doch öfters durchgeschlagen .... hab ich irgendwie net gemerkt ---> Gefühlstoter Stahlarsch 

Werde morgen mal das Lineal auspacken und die Nachgiebigkeit messen, eine zu kurze Feder habe ich nicht verbaut, es ist lediglich nicht die Originalfeder sondern ne CaneCreek drin. 

Irgendwie kommt mir auch nicht aus dem Sinn was R0GER gesagt hat da die Kolbenstange nach dem säubern und anschließenden fahren (Nur ein paar meter auf der Strasse) gleich wieder ölig war. 
Anhand des Ölfilms konnte ich auch sehen das der Dämpfer soweit eingefedert wurde, ist das normal ?


Mit nem Luftdämpfer wäre das viel einfacher  mehr Druck und gut ist


Ahja noch was: Wo bekomm ich den so en Ersatzgummiding her :-D ?


----------



## noco (18. August 2012)

> Werde morgen mal das Lineal auspacken und die Nachgiebigkeit messen, eine zu kurze Feder habe ich nicht verbaut, es ist lediglich nicht die Originalfeder sondern ne CaneCreek drin.



Auf deiner Feder steht: 350x2,5 - du brauchst aber eine 2,8er
Ich hab mit 70kg eine 400er und passt ganz gut

Gruss, Bernd


----------



## martinfueloep (18. August 2012)

noco schrieb:


> Auf deiner Feder steht: 350x2,5 - du brauchst aber eine 2,8er
> Ich hab mit 70kg eine 400er und passt ganz gut
> 
> Gruss, Bernd


Nö, der Dämpfer im Scratch hat 2,5 Zoll = 63,5mm Hub. Dh XXX x 2.5 passt schon.
Das ganze klingt eher so, als gäbe es ein Problem mit der Dämpfung. 
Also könnte ein Service helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (18. August 2012)

Ok, dann hab ich mich mit meiner ganzen Dämpfer/Federmixerei vertan - hab grad eine 2,8er drin.....

Bernd


----------



## R0GER (19. August 2012)

Nayis schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir auch nicht aus dem Sinn was R0GER gesagt hat da die Kolbenstange nach dem säubern und anschließenden fahren (Nur ein paar meter auf der Strasse) gleich wieder ölig war.
> Anhand des Ölfilms konnte ich auch sehen das der Dämpfer soweit eingefedert wurde, ist das normal ?
> 
> 
> ...



Wie du es auch immer geschafft hast den Endanschlagpuffer derart zu zerstören, meiner Sicht gehört dieser Dämpfer mal in fachmännische Hände für einen Service der Dämpfung, dann kann auch gleich der Puffer ersetzt werden. Zudem kann dann auch geprüft werden, ob die Feder passt. Auf meiner Feder steht zumindest 350x2.8, ob 2.5 auch ok sind, kann ich nicht sagen (Nachtrag: Gemäss Google Suche wurde offenbar ab Werk ein 2.8er verbaut). 

Nebenbei:
Bei meinem DHX-RC4, nach 2 Jahren Gebrauch, war nun ein O-Ring defekt und die Dämpfungseinheit war entsprechend servicebedürftig.

Als ich für den ersten Beitrag für dich herausfinden wollte, wie Fox den Puffer nennt und welche Ersatzteil-Nr der hat, konnte ich nur bei Push Industries was finden:
http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/index.php?menu_id=31&type=products&title=DHX%20RC2/RC4&product_id=92


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (19. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Trek Scratch.






Ich überlege mir noch, ob ich den Gabelschaft kürzen soll, der Spacerturm ist nicht so der Hit


----------



## ElMojito (19. August 2012)

Wenn du den Gabelschaft kürzt, denk daran, dass der Lenker weiter runter kommt!
Ich würde erstmal 2 Spacer oben drauf packen und n paar mal so fahren! Kürzen kannst du dann immer noch 
Sonst sehr schönes Bike!
In der Farbe und der vom 11er Air 9 gefällt mir der Rahmen am besten


----------



## Nill (19. August 2012)

Genau so würde ich es dir auch raten. 

Geiles Bike.. was sonst


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (19. August 2012)

Danke euch. 
Einfach zum Schauen, ob es von der Höhe passt, bevor ich den Schaft kürze?


----------



## Nayis (21. August 2012)

So habe heute mal Zeit gefunden die Nachgiebigkeit zu messen und heraus kam das meine Feder immer noch viel zu weich ist :-/

Dämpferlänge komplett ausgefedert: 216mm
Dämpferlänge wenn ich drauf stehe:  203mm
ergibt eine Nachgiebigkeit von:          13mm
Von Fox werden 21,08mm vorgeschlagen. 
Ich denke die CaneCreek Feder ist mit dem Hub von 2,5 einfach zu klein und hat deswegen den Gummipuffer beim einfedern nach unten gedrückt.


Da ich als 62 Kilo Fliegengewicht jetzt die Schnauze voll hab von Stahlfedern und nen "leichter" zu konfigurierenden Dämpfer will steig ich jetzt auf Luft um 

Hab grad ein gute Angebot gefunden für nen VividAir in Mid Tune für 300 im SSV. Hab schon öfters gehört das dieser gut ins Scratch passen soll, hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt oder ist der Mid Tune für mich auch ungeeignet  ?

Hab auch noch einen Marzocchi roco air rc world cup für den gleichen Preis gesehen aber ich denke der von Rock Shox ist besser oder ?

Und wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Buchsen aus, bzw. was benötige ich denn da noch alles ?

Ohjeeeeee so viele Fragen  ich dank euch schonmal allein für die Geduld beim lesen hier ;-)


----------



## martinfueloep (21. August 2012)

@ Nayis:
wenn fox 21mm vorschlägt, du aber nur 13mm SAG hast, dann ist deine feder wenn dann zu hart. wenn der dämpfer dennoch durchgeschlagen hat, spricht das erneut für die these, dass die dämpfung defekt ist.


----------



## ElMojito (21. August 2012)

Ich hätte noch den RP2 im Angebot  aber den empfehle ich lieber nicht... Vivid is Top! Und das Tune kann man notfalls ändern! Werde den Vivid auch bald testen!


----------



## Nayis (22. August 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, ich hatte eh vor auf einen Luftdämpfer umzusteigen ... das ist jetzt die richtige Gelegenheit ;-)

Benötige ich für den Vivid andere Buchsen oder kann ich die des Foxdämpfers weiter nutzen ? Und wie bekomme ich diese aus und in den Dämpfer, diese werden doch eingepresst oder ? Und wenn ich neue Buchsen brauche, gibt es da Qualität unterschiede von den verschiedenen Marken oder muss einfach nur das Mass passen ? Zudem benötige ich ja noch das "durchgehende Rohr" wo die Schrauben durchgeführt werden.

Macht es Sinn sich das Werkzeug zu zulegen oder sollte man das doch eher von einer Fachwerkstatt machen lassen ?

Sorry die vielen Fragen aber ist mein erster Dämpfertausch 

Danke auch noch für die schnellen und informativen Antworten :-D echt TOP !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0GER (22. August 2012)

Auch wenn du nun umsteigst, bin selbst auch max. 62kg mit Ausrüstung und mit der Fox 350x2.8 passt alles perfekt. Fuhr aber schon vor dem Druckstufentuning mehr Durchschlagswiderstand als Fox mit 3.5 Umdrehungen raus angibt: Vor Tuning 2.5 U raus, nach Tuning 1.75 U raus bei jeweils 150 PSI und HSC komplett offen. 

Wenn es dir den Endanschlagspuffer derart zerfetzt hat, ist dann die HR Felgen, die Strebe und der restliche Rahmen okay?


----------



## Nayis (22. August 2012)

Hab extra nochmal alles nachgeguckt, scheint soweit alles ok  ....zum Glück  das hätte mir ja grade noch gefehlt.
AAAahhhhh weiß keiner das Maß für die Dämpferbuchsen ? :-D Will bestellen, der haben-will-Effekt wird größer ;-)


----------



## hans.d.87 (23. August 2012)

bestellen, einbauen, Spass haben. Dämpfer sollte 1:1 passen


----------



## Lipoly (23. August 2012)

Alternativ dem Stephan seine www.huber-bushings.com verbauen! War zumindest in meinem Rad nochmal ein bemerkenswerter Unterschied!


----------



## Nayis (24. August 2012)

So, danke für die Antworten, Buchsen sind 40mm * 10 mm beide ;-)

Jetzt kommt aber de große Knall:
Hab heute meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut da ich ihn mir mal genauer ansehen wollte. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Gummipuffer komplett und dem Federteller war was eigentlich absolut unmöglich ist da der Teller unten abschließt. 
Da man die Buchsen zum Federtausch herausnehmen muss und ich kein Werkzeug dafür hatte und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust hatte damit groß rumzumachen (mittlerweile weiß ich wie es geht und ärgere mich derswegen nur noch mehr.... aber dazu später mehr), bin ich mit dem Dämpfer zu einem lokalen Bikehändler gefahren.
Ich geb ihm das Ding, wunderbar und 5 Minuten später hab ich ne weichere Feder drin.
Hab leider den Fehler gemacht und ihm blind vertraut und mir den Dämpfer gar nicht angeguckt sondern gleich wieder ans Bike geschraubt da ich fahren wollte.
Nunja die Geschichte dazwichen kennt ihr jetzt ja und sicherlich könnt ihr euch auch vorstellen was passiert ist.... Der Depp hat nämlich den Gummipuffer unter den Federteller geklemmt weswegen es mir diesen komplett zerfetzt hat :-(

Da der Federteller auf dem Gummipuffer auflag konnte ich auch nicht den ganzen Federweg nutzen weswegen ich dachte der Dämpfer rauscht durch, dabei hat er ganz normal gearbeitet nur eben mit weniger Hub. Hab mich eh schon die ganze Zeit gewundert wo mir der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen sein soll, das hätte ich sicherlich gemerkt.
Das Fahrverhalten war natürlich sehr ungewohnt aber ich habe es auf die neue Feder geschoben und darauf das ich deswegen das setup noch nicht perfekt angepasst habe.

Zum Teil bin ich natürlich selbst schuld da ich nur sehr flüchtig drüber geschaut habe -.- aber das wichtigste ist: TRAUE DEIN BIKE NIEMALS EINEM FAHRRADHÄNDLER AN DER SEINEN LADEN DAMIT BEWIRBT DAS ER IN SEINEM SCHAUFENSTER EIN ROSA KINDERBIKE HAT 

Jetzt hab ich en zerfetzten Gummipuffer aber dafür ist der Dämpfer heil... zum Glück

Werde vlt trotzdem auf nen Vivid umsteigen .... hab mich schon voll drauf eingestellt ;-)




Ahja noch was wichtiges: Machts selbst, dann wisst ihr es wird gescheid ! :-D


----------



## McFlury (24. August 2012)

So, die neue Schwinge ist eingebaut. Trek hat scheinbar  wirklich mehr Material verbaut. die neue Schwinge ist 28g schwerer als die alte.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. August 2012)

Habe die neue Schwinge jetzt 5 Tage am Stück über 10 000 hm getestet und bin froh, jetzt endlich wieder " frei" fahren zu können.
Die Haltbarkeit muss sich aber noch zeigen.


----------



## heinz_st (26. August 2012)

hallo zusammen,

bin auf der suche nach einer 1-fach kettenführung fürs scratch. hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer straitline silent-guide? gibts andere empfehlenswerte führungen? sollte vor allem gut mit einem 32er kb funktionieren.

grüße, heinz


----------



## Rollenskater (27. August 2012)

Passt dieser Vivid Air mit Tune M ins Scratch? Hört sich nach einem guten Deal an:

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/daempfer/votec-rockshox-air-r2c-216/318148.html

Mir ist der original Air Dämpfer irgendwie zu straff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (27. August 2012)

Hi heinz : fahre seit Ca. 1 Jahr eine MRP Brian Lopes passt mit 32 perfekt.


----------



## chrissi93 (28. August 2012)

Morgen,

werd vielleicht auch bald zu den Scratch fahrern gehören. Bevor ich allerdings ca. 350km fahren will, um das gute Stück anzuschauen, wollt ich erstmal hier fragen ob Rahmengröße M für mich, mit 1,80m in Ordnung ist.
Ich meine nämlich mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das Scratch relativ klein ausfällt.

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## jan84 (28. August 2012)

Kommt drauf an was Du vorhast. Mit (1,86) ist M definitiv zu klein wenns bergauf geht bzw. ich den Sattelauszug für ne bergauftaugliche Fahrposition brauche. Fahre selbst ein XL. Ne Freundin die M fährt kommt mit meinem XL relativ problemlos klar. 
M und XL (nur als Beispiel) unterscheiden sich in der (Oberrohr-)Länge nur um 30 mm, was ohne Probleme mim Vorbau ausgeglichen werden kann. In der Sitzrohrlänge sinds aber glaubich 50 oder 60 mm, was je nach Beinlänge bei M eng werden kann. 
M entspricht S bei andern Marken (Enduros oder AMs). Das XL liegt irgendwo zwischen L und groß ausfallenden M Rahmen bei anderen Marken. 


grüß,e
Jan


----------



## McFlury (28. August 2012)

Rollenskater schrieb:


> Passt dieser Vivid Air mit Tune M ins Scratch? Hört sich nach einem guten Deal an:
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/daempfer/votec-rockshox-air-r2c-216/318148.html
> 
> Mir ist der original Air Dämpfer irgendwie zu straff.




Das ist schon ein Schnapper...
Ich fahre den Dämpfer auch als M-M Tune und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre die Druckstufe aber schon mit 5 von 6 Klicks. bei ca. 30% Sag. Wenn Du es gerne sehr Staff magst müsstest Du vielleicht noch etwas an der Druckstufe ändern.


----------



## chrissi93 (28. August 2012)

@jan84

ok, danke. Hauptsächlich wird damit dann Bikepark und Hometrails gefahren, nur ab und an eben auch mal ne Tour. 
Falls ich es kaufen sollte werd ichs hier aufjedenfall vorstellen.

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## Nayis (30. August 2012)

*@Rollenskater* und @MCFlury

Habe mir auch den Vivid Air zugelegt zum gleichen Preis bei Bikunit. Super schneller Versand, am Samstag bestellt am Montag bekommen.

Bin allerdings noch nicht so wirklich von dem Dämpfer begeistert da dieser seeeeeehr zäh anspricht :-( Selbst mit komplett offener Druckstufe.
Fahre ihn in MM Tune. Hoffenltich legt sich das noch mit der Zeit, werde am Wochende mal ausgiebig fahren und wenn es sich nicht besser geht das Ding wieder zurück.

Hatte teilweiße sogar das Gefühl ich sitz auf nem Hardtail wenn man en Coildämpfer voher gewöhnt ist isses schon was anderes.
Sag lag bei 25% - 30%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (30. August 2012)

Hey Jungs, ein Scratcher wieder beim nächsten Speci. Enduro Rennen in Kirchberg dabei?

Ach und die Erfahrungen mit den Luftdämpfern im Scratch habe ich auch schon gemacht.... Irgendwie wurde ich nicht so richtig warm. Ging zwar auch, coil war dann dich besser.


----------



## jan84 (30. August 2012)

Bin wieder am Start. 

Im Stand fühlt sich mein Scratch auch wien Hardtail an (wirklich ) sobald Tempo da ist läuft der Luftdämpfer (ISX6) super.


----------



## McFlury (30. August 2012)

@nayis: Da stimmt aber etwas nicht. Hört sich an, als wäre vieleicht die Negativkammer nicht befüllt. Bist Du wie in der Anleitung ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCsumpbKcts&feature=player_embedded"]Vivid Air Tuning      - YouTube[/nomedia]) beim ersten Befüllen vorgegangen? 
Wenn es nicht besser wird, würde ich den Dämpfer eher zu Sport Import als Garantiefall einschicken. Das dauert in der Tegel auch nur eine Woche und der Dämpfer ist besser als im Neuzustand.


----------



## Nill (30. August 2012)

Hey Jan, dann können wir uns vllt. als Team anmelden ? Hab auch noch ein Mitfahrer. könnten also 3 zusammenbekommen?


----------



## jan84 (30. August 2012)

Hat das einen Sinn/Konsequenz?


----------



## Nill (30. August 2012)

Das wir in der Team wertung ganz oben stehen  ...hahahaha.

Können das aber noch am Samstag spontan entscheiden.


----------



## jan84 (30. August 2012)

Perfekt . Diesmal klappts bei uns erfreulicherweise schon mit Anreise Freitag abend. Nicht wie letztes mal Samstag abend um 7 *g*.


----------



## Nayis (30. August 2012)

ich denke ich habe es wie in der anleitung gemacht, ist doch einfach nur luft drauf, kurz einfedern und dann nochmal sag kontorllieren oder ? 
Werde morgen nochmal ausgiebig testen und dann nochmal feedback geben ;-)


----------



## Nayis (31. August 2012)

Habt ihr was gehört als ihr nach dem aufpumpem vom vivid denn dämpfer komprimiert habt ? Also ich hab glaub nix gehört...


----------



## jan84 (31. August 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> So, die neue Schwinge ist eingebaut. Trek hat scheinbar  wirklich mehr Material verbaut. die neue Schwinge ist 28g schwerer als die alte.



Hast Du evtl. Lackiert vs. eloxiert verglichen? Bei mir ist die neue (ohne Zuganschläge) quasi genauso schwer wie die alte (beide schwarz lackiert), +-2 g. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (31. August 2012)

Sodala, hier noch schnell ein Sommer-Video, bevor der Herbst bzw. im Gebirge gar der Winter Einzug hält...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/48561711"]Semmering, die Zweite on Vimeo[/ame]

Entstanden im Bikepark Semmering, bitte die Musik zu entschuldigen...


----------



## ElMojito (1. September 2012)

Semmering rockt! Idealer Scratchpark ;-)


----------



## McFlury (1. September 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hast Du evtl. Lackiert vs. eloxiert verglichen? Bei mir ist die neue (ohne Zuganschläge) quasi genauso schwer wie die alte (beide schwarz lackiert), +-2 g.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Nein, sind auch beide Schwarz lackiert. Aber auch die getauscht, war nicht nicht mehr die originale Strebe.

Als Toleranz wäre der Unterschied aber etwas groß...


----------



## McFlury (1. September 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> ...bitte die Musik zu entschuldigen...



Die Musik ist doch top! Wer ist das?


----------



## martinfueloep (1. September 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Die Musik ist doch top! Wer ist das?



Room with a view by Jahzzar

@ ElMojito: findest du wirklich? Die Freeride-Dinger sind mit dem Scratch einigermaßen OK, aber auf der DH-Strecke kommt es ordentlich an seine Grenzen. 
Überhaupt bin ich mit der Geo im Park immer weniger zufrieden. Hab mittlerweile den LW um 1,5 Grad flacher gemacht, dadurch ist's zwar besser geworden, aber von wirklich gut ist's ganz schön weit weg. Die Oberrohrlänge is mir einfach zu kurz.

Aaaber: als Kompromiss ist es nach wie vor das beste Bike. Ich kenne keines, das in der Kombination Bergauf/Bergab so gut geht.


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (1. September 2012)

Ich bin mit dem Gewicht zufrieden, dachte es wäre eher um die 16 kg


----------



## fuzzball (1. September 2012)

Sind das Baron 2.3; falls ja nicht ein bißchen schmal und wenig Grip (im Verhältnis zum 2.5er)?


----------



## iLoveNOIS3 (1. September 2012)

Ja, sind die 2.3. Bis jetzt reicht es mir vom Grip, ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich nur kurz die Bontrager Reifen drauf hatte und dann direkt die Baron 2.3 draufgezogen habe. Ich habe da also keine wirklichen Vergleichswerte.


----------



## jan84 (1. September 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> [...]
> @ ElMojito: findest du wirklich? Die Freeride-Dinger sind mit dem Scratch einigermaßen OK, aber auf der DH-Strecke kommt es ordentlich an seine Grenzen.
> Überhaupt bin ich mit der Geo im Park immer weniger zufrieden. Hab mittlerweile den LW um 1,5 Grad flacher gemacht, dadurch ist's zwar besser geworden, aber von wirklich gut ist's ganz schön weit weg. Die Oberrohrlänge is mir einfach zu kurz.
> 
> [...]



Ist krass Geschmackssache denke ich. Hatte mir letzten Winter ja noch nen DHler (GhostDH) aufgebaut. Bin mit dem auch nach mehreren Bikeparktagen nicht so gut klargekommen wie mit dem Scratch. Als ich irgendwann in Wildbad die DHs mit dem SCratch immernoch schneller und sicherer runterkam kams DH bike wieder weg. 

2.3er Baron ist vom Grip her natürlich schlechter als der 2.5er. Für das Gewicht (<800 g) ist der Grip aber gigantisch. Liegt auf dem Niveau vom 42a Highroller (2ply). 

@McFlury:
Was hattest du vorher für ne Strebe drauf?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (1. September 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...
> @McFlury:
> Was hattest du vorher für ne Strebe drauf?
> 
> ...



Eine getauschte aber in "Scratch Air 6 - Desgin" (schwarz mit gold-grau-silber Decals)


----------



## ElMojito (2. September 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Room with a view by Jahzzar
> 
> @ ElMojito: findest du wirklich? Die Freeride-Dinger sind mit dem Scratch einigermaßen OK, aber auf der DH-Strecke kommt es ordentlich an seine Grenzen.
> Überhaupt bin ich mit der Geo im Park immer weniger zufrieden. Hab mittlerweile den LW um 1,5 Grad flacher gemacht, dadurch ist's zwar besser geworden, aber von wirklich gut ist's ganz schön weit weg. Die Oberrohrlänge is mir einfach zu kurz.
> ...


 
Ach Downhill ... 
Hab ich kurz nach meinem Urlaub auch was zu meiner DH Erfahrung mit dem Scratch geschrieben...
Wenn ich Downhill fahren will, hol ich mir nen Demo, Session oder sonst was...
Ich fand das Scratch auf allen Freeride Lines in Semmering genau richtig! 
Ich komme bei Drops und Sprüngen super klar und in engen kurven und Anliegern auch!
Touren kann ich auch damit fahren, obwohl es hier wirklich kurz ist...

Und nochmal zu Semmering, echt schöner Park, wie ich finde! Von allem ein bisschen da...
Aber alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Deep (2. September 2012)

Hey,

gibts die neuen Streben eigentlich nur in schwarz? Hab das erste 7er in weiss.

Gruß


----------



## Nayis (2. September 2012)

@ mcflury
Wenn ich den Dämpfer einschicke geht das dann nicht über bikeunit oder direkt an Sport imports ? Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das da was nicht stimmt, habe auch beim ersten befüllen kein Geräusch oder ähnliches gehört :-

Vlt schick ich ihn ach ganz zurück und bleib bei stahl..... Bin von der Luft im Moment echt nicht so angetan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. September 2012)

Ruf mal beim Gino von flatout Suspension an. Der kann dir vielleicht weiterhelfen mit deinem problem


----------



## Lipoly (3. September 2012)

Deep schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> gibts die neuen Streben eigentlich nur in schwarz? Hab das erste 7er in weiss.
> 
> Gruß



Also der Trek Store in Essen hat mir in Willingen bestätigt das es wohl ne Charge Streben in Bikefarbe gibt und wenn die weg sind gibts Einheitsfarbe! Werde mir wohl ne Strebe in Bikefarbe kaufen...will nicht warten bis sie mal reisst oder nicht und dann ne schwarze bekommen....

LG
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans.d.87 (3. September 2012)

So hab jetzt endlich mein keines Umbauprojekt abgeschlossen. War nicht einfach, aber letztendlich hat doch alles gut geklappt. 

Hier der Bild von umgebauten 222 mm DHX 5.0.





Hier die Daten:

222 Einbaulänge DHX gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt.
400 er Feder
7,5 er Motorex für die Dämpfung
80 Kg Fahrfertig
Shims sind die originalen

Werd morgen Nachmittag mal ne Runde in den Augsburger Trails drehen und dann berichten.

Kurze Frage: 

Welchen Druck fährt ihr im Piggyback?
Hab jetzt mal den Mindestdruck 125 Psi drin und Bottom Out ganz raus.


----------



## McFlury (3. September 2012)

@Nayis
Ruf einfach mal bei Sport Import an und schildere ihnen Deine Eindrücke. Die sind sehr nett und kooperativ. Ich hatte meinen 2011 Vivid Air gebraucht gekauft und direkt dorthin geschickt. Die haben dann ein Service gemacht und direkt auf 2012 (andere Dichtungen)upgedatet.  Das Ganze hat keine Woche gedauert.


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. September 2012)

Moin Leute,
ich habe mir derweil die Descendant Kurbel sowie die Csixx 110g gekauft. Demontieren und Montieren alles super. Einzig die Kettenlinie passt nicht so ganz. ICh versuch das mal zu schildern. Dreht sich alles um 1x9.
Ich habe alles erstmal ohne Spacer montiert. Problem ist, die Kette schleift innen an der Kettenführung. Heißt ja, dass das Kettenblatt weiter nach außen muss oder die Kefü nach innen (Was nicht geht, da sie ohne Spacer direkt auf die iscg  geschraubt ist). Ich kann mir nur schlecht vorstellen, dass das Kettenblatt weiter raus muss, denn die Kettenlinie ist jetzt schon ziemlich komisch. Die Kettenlinie ist gerade, wenn ich auf dem 3 kleinsten Ritzel fahre. Wenn das Kettenblatt nach außen wandert, dann ja auch die Kettenlinie oder nicht?
Packt man dan Spacer unter die Kurbel oder montiert man das Kettenblatt auf der anderen Seite der Kurbel und ich setzte dann, wenn nötig, spacer unter die Kefü?

ICh hoffe das war verständlich. Kurbel und Kefü hab ich vorher noch nie gewechselt, bzw. montiert und eingestellt.

LG


----------



## Nill (3. September 2012)

Hey Mr.Nox: bei meinem Umbau auf 1x9 hatte ich das gleiche Problem mit der verbauten Kettenführung. Bin dann so lange gefahren bis es nicht mehr geschliffen hat. 

Ansonsten einfach mal eine andere KeFü ausprobieren. Bei mir ist es die Brian Lopes MRP geworden. Passt perfekt. 

Fahre eine XTR Kurbel und Innenlager.
0 Spacer auf der nicht Antriebsseite beim Tretlager.
"Glaube" 2 Spacer auf der Antriebsseiten beim Tretlager, könnte aber auch nur einer sein.
Kettenblatt auf der Innenseite der Kurbel.

>> schleift nichts und passt super schon seit über einem Jahr 


Sehr geiles Scratch da OBEN... mit 14,9 SUPER !


----------



## R0GER (3. September 2012)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Welchen Druck fährt ihr im Piggyback?
> Hab jetzt mal den Mindestdruck 125 Psi drin und Bottom Out ganz raus.


 
Da es ungewiss ist, ob dir jemand antworten wird der auch einen DHX 5.0 verbaut hat, schreibe ich dir wie es mit dem DHX-RC4 ist, auch wenn sich die Werte nicht direkt vergleichen lassen: Trek Angabe wäre Boost Valve 160PSI und Boost Valve Progression 3.5 turns out. Weil ich leicht bin, fuhr ich vor Tuning 150PSI und 2.5 turns out. Gemäss Fox lieber mehr Durchschlagswiderstand anstelle HSC zudrehen. Für die ersten Tests also HSC ganz offen.


----------



## McFlury (3. September 2012)

@Mr.Nox

Mit einer SLX Kurbel und E13 TRS+ Führung hatte ich das selbe Problem. Ich habe einen 1mm Space (ich glaube der stammt aus einer Kassette) noch auf die Antriebsseite zwischen Rahmen und Tretlager montiert. Jetzt klemmt zwar die linke Kurbel eine Millimeter weniger auf der Achse, aber das sollte vernachlässigbar sein.


----------



## hans.d.87 (3. September 2012)

Kennt jemand die Vorgaben für den DHX 4.0 vom 2010er Scratch 7?
Konnte im Netz dazu nichts finden?


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. September 2012)

gut gut, dann werde ich das mit den spacern probieren. laut anleitung für das gxp innenlager heißt es komischerweise bei 73mm keine spacer montieren. Ich werds mal probieren.

Danke


----------



## R0GER (3. September 2012)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Vorgaben für den DHX 4.0 vom 2010er Scratch 7?
> Konnte im Netz dazu nichts finden?



Du hast ne Mail von mir erhalten, im PDF sind die Vorgaben von Trek.

Gruss,
Roger


----------



## Bashorbadger (5. September 2012)

bei spon isn artikel ueber light-wolf musste iwie lachen als ich GröLaz las


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. September 2012)

Fahre die Kettenführung mit einem zusätzlichen 1mm Spacer: 
http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html
Funktioniert extrem gut, bisher garkeine Abspringer (hatte ich bei Führungen mit einfacher rolle ab und zu beim Rückwärtstreten/Fußwechsel) oÄ. Macht insgesammt auch nen ziemlich wertigen Eindruck und kam ausreichend Passcheiben oÄ zur sinnvollen Einstellung. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nill (10. September 2012)

Hey Jungs, 

es war eine schöne Zeit mit euch 

Aber wer weiß vllt. will es ja keiner haben 

zum Verkauf mein Trek Scratch


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. September 2012)

@nill

so wirst du das Bike jedenfalls nicht los, auf dem Bild knallst du doch voll gegen den Baum, oder? 
Darf man fragen was als Nächstes kommt?


----------



## jan84 (10. September 2012)

Bei mir ist die Entscheidung für nächstes Jahr mittlerweile pro Speci-Enduro-Carbon  gefallen (sofern sich eine Probefahrt nicht als totales Desaster rausstellen sollte, aber wahrscheinlich kanns das was ich suche). Würde das Scratch gerne noch bisschen weiterfahren, kenne aber die Ergebnisse des "Herrn Wöhler" zu gut, als das ich nen Alu-Rad länger als 2 Jahre fahren wöllte bei dem was ich damit mache...

Der Scratch Rahmen kommt dann an die Wand, oder wird als Stadtrad aufgebaut . 

grüße
Jan


----------



## Nill (10. September 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @nill
> 
> so wirst du das Bike jedenfalls nicht los, auf dem Bild knallst du doch voll gegen den Baum, oder?
> Darf man fragen was als Nächstes kommt?



Geschmeidig am Baum vorbei 

Jan, das Spezi Enduro ist schon seit 2010 in meinem Blick. 
Aber zu teuer. 

Mal schauen was 2013 bringt  Vielleicht ein Nicolai das neue AC  ...hihi oder doch der Klassiker: Canyon ?!


----------



## othu (11. September 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> ...hihi oder doch der Klassiker: Canyon ?!




Erstmal bekommen... ich versuche seit 31. Juli ein Torque FRX oder einen FRX Rahmen zu bekommen, es ist unglaublich, wie diese Firma so groß werden konnte bei dem Schlamassel und Chaos den sie bietet...


----------



## Matrox (11. September 2012)

Hallo,

wie schonmal angekündigt wollte ich Bilder zeigen von meiner Kettenstrebe, die offenbar vom Kurbelarm gestriffen wurde.

Bild Zeigt die linke Strebe.
Minimaler Abstand zwischen Strebe und Kurbelarm (Stellung Kurbelarm horizontal nach hinten) ist rechts und links gleich, ebenso wie der Abstand zw. Kurbelarm und Unterrohr (Stellung Kurbelarm ca. "parallel" zum Unterrohr).

Hatte vorher M-Rahmen, da war der Abstand genauso; jetzt L-Rahmen und dieses "Problem".
Rahmen hatte dort vorher keine Beschädigung, nach 3 Tagen Saalbach hatte ich diese Macke entdeckt.
Kurbel ist eine RF Atlas, verbaut mit der Atlas Kefü in der einzig möglichen Variante links ohne Spacer, rechts zwischen Tretlagergehäuse und Kurbelschale die Kefü und ein dicker Spacer. So ist der Abstand zw. den Kurbelarmen und Kettenstrebe bzw. Unterrohr vorne genau gleich.

Frage:
Hat jemand ähnliches beobachtet ?
Wie groß ist der minimale Abstand (wie auf dem Bild zu sehen) bei euch - und mit welcher Kurbel?

Haltet Ihr es für möglich, dass der Hinterbau sich bei entsprechender Belastung und Pedalstellung derart verwindet, dass dieser "Schaden" Zustande kommt ?
Es ist auf jeden Fall das Alu auch gut angekratzt...

Grüße
Joe


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. September 2012)

Tach Joe,

ich hatte an meinem Scratch auch die Atlas montiert. Auf der Antriebsseite hatte ich einen Spacer zwischen Tretlager und Tretlageraufnahme, sowie 2 dünne Spacer an der Kurbelwelle, also um den rechten Kurbelarm weiter vom Rahmen wegzubringen.

Rahmengröße war XL, Kettenführung irgendwas..., keine Ahnung.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Matrox (11. September 2012)

muss nochmal genau nachschauen wie ichs habe; beim M-Rahmen jedenfalls genauso montiert und da war nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (11. September 2012)

@ Martox:
man sieht's auf dem Bild nicht ganz genau, aber es sieht so aus als würden die Riefen nicht exakt in der Drehrichtung der Kurbel oder des Hinterbaus liegen. Das müsste aber schon so sein, wenn die beiden aneinander geschliffen haben. 
Meine Vermutung wäre: Stein oder Ähnliches zw. Kurbel und Strebe?


----------



## Nill (11. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Erstmal bekommen... ich versuche seit 31. Juli ein Torque FRX oder einen FRX Rahmen zu bekommen, es ist unglaublich, wie diese Firma so groß werden konnte bei dem Schlamassel und Chaos den sie bietet...



WOW !! Das ist schon etwas lange. 

mmm... dann schau ich mal was es wird. Ich werde berichten !


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. September 2012)

Das neue Carbon Transition mit Cock&Balls technologie sieht doch mal schick aus  Und ich muss gestehen, dass neue Norco mit 650b mit 160mm ist der Hammer. Range Killer B oder wie das heißt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. September 2012)

@Matrox
Also an meiner Strebe hatte ich nie das Kollisionsproblem mit der Kurbel.
Verwindungssteif ist der Rahmen auch, tippe eher auf eine einmalige Sache, entweder Stein, Stock oder Schuh.

Wenn man den Rahmen im Tretlagerberreich mit dem Fuss zu drücken versucht, ist dieser schon unwahrscheinlich steif.


----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> WOW !! Das ist schon etwas lange.
> 
> mmm... dann schau ich mal was es wird. Ich werde berichten !



Aktuell haben Sie gestern trotz telefonischer Zusage im Vorfeld mal wieder den falschen Rahmen geliefert.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. September 2012)

@Othu

was macht denn dein Scratch Projekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Eigentlich eingestampft.
Könnte aber jetzt kurzfristig wiederbelebt werden weil siehe oben. 
Müsste ich aber einen preiswerten Dämpfer auftreiben...


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. September 2012)

Ha, bei mir liegt noch einer rum, VAN RC mit 450er Feder, aber du stehst eher auf Luft, oder?


----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Ich Luft? Nur zur Not.
450er Feder ist mir aber zu weich.
Magst du ihn denn abgeben? 



RP2 HighVolume, Tune: Compression Low, Rebound Mid
Ist aber nichts fürs Scratch, oder?


----------



## jan84 (12. September 2012)

Hätte Mitte Okotber noch nen mehr oder weniger ungefahrenen EvolverISX6 (Air) über.


----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Mitte Oktober habe ich dann doch hoffentlich das neue Rad...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. September 2012)

Otto, ich hab nen fast neuen Monarch Plus Tune M/M zu Hause. Keine Ahnung ob der passt (was das Tune angeht)?!


----------



## McFlury (12. September 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Otto, ich hab nen fast neuen Monarch Plus Tune M/M zu Hause. Keine Ahnung ob der passt (was das Tune angeht)?!



Das Tune passt. Was würdest Du den für den Dämpfer haben wollen (natürlich nur wenn ihn othu nicht haben möchte). Ich würde ihn gerne mal im direkt Vergleich zum Vivid Air testen.


----------



## basti.rlp (12. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich fahre an meinem Liteville 901 einen Bontrager Cousin Earl LRS. Möchte diesen jetzt auf tubeless umbauen. Zwar habe ich auf der Bontrager-Homepage bereits das korrekte Ventil gefunden, allerdings kann man dort nicht nach DE schicken lassen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich an sowas rankommen kann? Vllt. hat auch schon jemand geordert und kann mir was genaueres sagen?


LG und Danke!


----------



## efxx (12. September 2012)

Mit welchem Kit planst du denn abzudichten? Wär noch ne Idee..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. September 2012)

McFlury schrieb:


> Das Tune passt. Was würdest Du den für den Dämpfer haben wollen (natürlich nur wenn ihn othu nicht haben möchte). Ich würde ihn gerne mal im direkt Vergleich zum Vivid Air testen.



Nabend!

Du hast eine PN 

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (13. September 2012)

efxx schrieb:


> Mit welchem Kit planst du denn abzudichten? Wär noch ne Idee..



Bin mir unsicher ... auch das Bontrager Rim Felgenband tubeless findet man nicht gerade wie Sand am Meer  - hab mal gelesen, dass "Panzertape" mit die beste Lösung sein soll. Hätte das mal probiert. ABer ich bin für Vorschläge offen!


----------



## jan84 (13. September 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Bin mir unsicher ... auch das Bontrager Rim Felgenband tubeless findet man nicht gerade wie Sand am Meer  - hab mal gelesen, dass "Panzertape" mit die beste Lösung sein soll. Hätte das mal probiert. ABer ich bin für Vorschläge offen!



Spricht was gegen die Tubelesskits von ZTR (notubes)? Musst eigentlich nur nach der richtigen Breite des Bandes gucken, sollte dann ohne Probleme gehen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## othu (13. September 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Othu
> 
> was macht denn dein Scratch Projekt?




Hab es gestern mal zusammen gebaut:
2010 XL Trek Scratch (echte 19,5", virtuell XL) in raw, 
umgebaut auf geschlossene Zugführung am OR (wie 2011er Scratch), 
Wippe schwarz harteloxiert,
alle Lager neu, 
verstärkte Kettenstrebe





Will es wer haben?


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. September 2012)

Sieht gut aus das RAW.
Aber mir gefällt es mit (meiner)Farbe besser.


----------



## jan84 (13. September 2012)

Kannst den raw-en Rahmen mal auf die waage schmeissen ?


----------



## othu (13. September 2012)

Zumindest an die Waage hängen kann ich dir Morgen oder am Wochenende machen, kein Problem.


----------



## othu (14. September 2012)

Gestern Abend gewogen:

ohne Achse, ohne Unterrohr- und Kettenstrebenschutz, mit XT Innelager, ansonsten wir auf dem Bild: 3,15kg


----------



## jan84 (14. September 2012)

Danke ! Hatteste deine verstärkte Strebe mal auf der Waage? Also mehrgewicht gegenüber der orginalen?


----------



## othu (14. September 2012)

Nein sorry, wenn mir Gewichte Sorgen bereiten, dann eher mein eigenes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (14. September 2012)

Verdammt, trotzdem danke, da is mir leider das Optimierungspotential ausgegangen. Deswegen muss ich am Rad suchen .


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. September 2012)

@jan84
dachte mir schon bei den Bilder in Cube Forum, das dauert nicht mehr lange und der Jan fällt durch die Hose durch 
Aber 3,15Kg mit Tretlager ist schon verdammt leicht für so einen stabilen Rahmen.


----------



## jan84 (14. September 2012)

Durch die Hose fall ich so schnell nicht (80kg bei 1,86). Da ist noch der Bauchansatz als Wiederhaken .
Stabil ist das Scratch ja an sich, wenn diese KS nicht wäre. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die neue schlägt. Ab Februar kann ich zumindest sagen ob sie länger als die alte hält *g*.


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. September 2012)

Meine hält, habe aber keinen Kabelhalter mehr zum kontrollieren.
Bin jetzt ca. 15000Hm damit gefahren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. September 2012)

Angeber!


----------



## jan84 (14. September 2012)

Die 15000 gehen doch an einem Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (14. September 2012)

> Angeber!



Ja hast ja recht, mind. die Hälfte davon bin ich nicht bergauf gefahren, die mussten geschoben oder getragen werden.
Aber bergab schon, ätsch.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. September 2012)

ja..., trag das das Rad lieber komplett, nicht, dass da wieder was passiert!


----------



## Matrox (16. September 2012)

Mal wieder Trekinaction  von letzter woche Bischofsmais


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. September 2012)

Ha Bilder, gute Idee, habe ich auch noch welche:


----------



## Nill (18. September 2012)

Geil ! Der EvilEye macht richtig laune !! 

Aber Natur Trailsurfen ist immer was besonderes.

Hier noch mal ein Bild aus Leogang.

PS: Noch zu verkaufen  jetzt auch mit besseren Bildern 
Gruß Nils






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tobsucht. (21. September 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Geil ! Der EvilEye macht richtig laune !!
> 
> Aber Natur Trailsurfen ist immer was besonderes.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schön 

Ich hoffe das Wetter hält noch eine Weile... wir sind vom 03.10. bis 07.10. erst in Bischhofsmais und dann Saalbach, Leogang und Wagrain unterwegs. Kann´s kaum noch erwarten! 

Hier nochmal 2 Bildchen von meinem Scratch mit neuer Pulverbeschichtung:















Gruß Tobi


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. September 2012)

Whow! Rot steht dem Scratch aber sehr gut!! Richtig schickes Scratch!!!


----------



## Nill (21. September 2012)

sehr geiles Bike!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. September 2012)

Dem schliesse ich mich an, sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## jan84 (21. September 2012)

Sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubreifen (22. September 2012)

passt echt...das rot 

Was hast du ungefähr bezahlt?

würde meinem bestimmt auch stehen ;-)


----------



## Matrox (22. September 2012)

Jou, sieht gut aus ! Und v.a. gut zu finden ! wollen auch von 4.-6.10. nochmal nach Bischofsmais, ich halt mal nach dir Ausschau !


----------



## Tobsucht. (24. September 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> wollen auch von 4.-6.10. nochmal nach Bischofsmais, ich halt mal nach dir Ausschau !


 
Schade da werden wir uns verpassen.
Sind nur am 03.10. in Bischofsmais, am Abend fahren wir dann weiter nach Saalbach


----------



## ElMojito (25. September 2012)

Viel Spaß in Bischofsmais! Is mein absoluter Lieblingspark! Der Flowcountry is einfach nur genial! Die
Northshore Line is auch Top und die DH und Freeride Strecke sind auch sehr schön 
Der Park wird auch ziemlich gut gepflegt, was man am Flow Country und den anderen Brechsandstrecken auch sehen kann! 
Jetzt hab ich auch wieder Bock runter zu düsen  sind aber knapp 600km  
Aber zum Glück ist Winterberg neben an


----------



## Tobsucht. (25. September 2012)

ja mal sehen, bin bisher noch nicht da gewesen aber ich freu mich schon riesig


----------



## othu (25. September 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Otto, ich hab nen fast neuen Monarch Plus Tune M/M zu Hause. Keine Ahnung ob der passt (was das Tune angeht)?!





Moin, wenn jemand einen Monarch Plus im Scratch ausprobieren möchte, der Dämpfer von oben ist wieder zu haben, jetzt allerdings von mir 
Grüße
Otto


----------



## Tobsucht. (25. September 2012)

Wenn ich fragen darf:
Bist du mit dem Dämpfer nicht zufrieden gewesen oder warum willst du ihn wieder los werden?

Ich hab auch den Monarch Plus mit Tune M/M verbaut und finde ihn eigtl ganz gut. Klar, es ist kein Stahl-Dämpfer aber es könnte schlimmer sein


----------



## othu (25. September 2012)

Ich hatte den nur als "Übergangsdämpfer" und habe das Scratch gerade verkauft. Der Käufer wollte es ohne Dämpfer und damit ist er nun über.

Ich bin aber auch eher der Stahlfeder-Typ


----------



## ElMojito (25. September 2012)

Durch was wurde das Scratch denn ersetzt wenn ich fragen darf? 
War lange nicht mehr hier im Forum, falls du es schon mal erwähnt hast, habe ich nichts mitbekommen... 
Mich interessieren halt vergleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (26. September 2012)

Zuletzt bin ich ein Giant ReignX gefahren, ab heute Nachmittag ein Canyon Torque FRX. Ich habe aber zugegebener Maße eine Macke


----------



## ElMojito (26. September 2012)

N Torque würde mich auch noch reizen! Welches Modell denn wenn ich fragen darf?
Die Macke hab ich glaub ich auch  
Hab seid ein paar Tagen noch nen Trek Fuel Ex 6 2012 zum Touren....
War n richtiger Schnapper 1100 Neu aus einem Fachgeschäft...
Wollte mir übern Winter eigentlich noch nen AllMountain Hobel aufbauen aber jetzt Tausch ich halt nur ein paar Sachen und gut! 
Lässt sich gut fahren das Teil  
Aber das Scratch bleibt Nr. 1


----------



## Tobsucht. (27. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

hat zufällig noch jem. von euch seinen originalen SLX-Umwerfer aus dem Scratch rumliegen und würde diesen (günstig ) abgeben?
Ich hätte interesse daran. Angebote bitte per PM.

PS: Gerne auch inkl. Trigger

Gruß Tobi


----------



## othu (27. September 2012)

@ElMojito: nur einen Rahmen + CCDB, den Rest habe ich immer großzügig in der Garage rumliegen  Ich mach mal nen Bild wenn fertig.


----------



## Nayis (27. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden und nach dem ganzen hin und her mit meinem Dämpfer noch en Feedback geben.

Hab den Vivid Air jetzt mal ausgiebig testen können und bin nach anfänglicher Skepsis vom Gegenteil überzeugt worden :-D
Der Dämpfer geht mittlerweile echt sehr fluffig, spricht super an und man kann ihn gut auf seine Bedürfnisse abstimmen (MM Tune).

Wenn man nicht nach unten schaut vergisst man schnell das dort mal eine Stahlfeder war 


Nun der nächste kleinere Umbau  
Bei mir war seltsamer Weise im Originalzustand ne 185er Scheibe vorne drauf, die muss jetzt ne 200er weichen. Dafür brauch ich doch nur die größere Scheibe und en IS Adapter auf 200 oder ?

Was ist denn eigentlich bei euch für ne Scheibe drin, 203er oder ?


Ich häng euch mal noch en Bild von meinem Scratch dran  leider nur Handyquali >.<


----------



## Tobsucht. (27. September 2012)

Nayis schrieb:


> Dafür brauch ich doch nur die größere Scheibe und en IS Adapter auf 200 oder ?
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich bei euch für ne Scheibe drin, 203er oder ?


 
Glaube Standart ist 203 vorne. Du brauchst eine PM 203 Adapter für vorne.
(so sieht das Ding aus: http://www.bikestore.cc/avid-adapter-203mm-scheibepm-gabelpm-bremse-vorne-p-138065.html)

Hinten wäre es der IS auf PM.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (27. September 2012)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hat zufällig noch jem. von euch seinen originalen SLX-Umwerfer aus dem Scratch rumliegen und würde diesen (günstig ) abgeben?
> Ich hätte interesse daran. Angebote bitte per PM.
> ...



hätte noch einen Umwerfer inkl. SLX Shifter (ohne GA), wo wohnst du in Hessen? Bin Anfang Nov. in FFM....


----------



## Tobsucht. (27. September 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hätte noch einen Umwerfer inkl. SLX Shifter (ohne GA), wo wohnst du in Hessen? Bin Anfang Nov. in FFM....


 
danke, bin mittlerweile versorgt.


----------



## Nayis (27. September 2012)

Danke Tobi


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. September 2012)

die 160 fox hat die normale pm Aufnahmen. Meine dazugekaufte Fox mit 180mm konnte ich ohne Adapter fahren. Hat wohl dann die lange PM-Aufnahme.
LG


----------



## urks (2. Oktober 2012)

Nach dem mein Upgradeversuch vom RP23 auf einen Marzocchi Roco Air ordentlich daneben gegangen ist (das Ventil würde an der Schwinge anschlagen und am Kopf stehend schaut der Dämpfer zum :kotz: aus) bin ich weiter auf der Suche nach einem potenten Luftdämpfer.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C? Ist die Performance gut?? Welcher Tune passt fürs Scratch???

Gibt es weitere Alternativen (unter 600g)?

Danke für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Mr.Nox (2. Oktober 2012)

Hiho,
frag doch mal den Besitzer dieses Radels hier. Der hat ihn in einem Scratch verbaut und laut seiner Aussage, fährt er ein mid-tune.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1223212

LG


----------



## Nill (2. Oktober 2012)

ach urks, hättest doch verher gefragt.  Hatte ich doch auch schon verbaut 

Ich würde den CCDB Air nehmen wenn der passt ?! Wenn der nur 70% so gut arbeitet die der Coil, ist er immer noch m.M. nach der beste Luftdämpfer auf dem "kommerziellen" Markt


----------



## urks (2. Oktober 2012)

ich hab ja damals ganz artig gefragt 



urks schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich noch mal bezügl. des Dämpfers fragen: passt ein Marzocchi Roco Air TST R - 215,5 x 63,5mm fürs Scratch?
> 
> Wäre in Kombination zur MZ 55 RC3 Evo Titan gedacht.



Sind aber keine negativen Rückmeldungen gekommen...

Danke aber für die Empfehlung - werd ich mir anschauen.


----------



## Nill (2. Oktober 2012)

oh sorry, hab ich wohl überlesen ..... negativ hatte ich ihn nicht in Erinnerung.

Ich sag es mal so: ein "normaler" Luftdämpfer. Den man nur auf dem Kopf einbauen kann.

Halt uns auf dem laufenden was es FINAL bei dir wird.... bin schon gespannt !!


----------



## urks (3. Oktober 2012)

ist nicht leicht zu entscheiden. Der Cane Creek schaut ja wirklich auch recht fein aus (noch dazu mit Öhlins Technik), dürfte aber nicht so leicht sein, ein brauchbares Setup zu finden (was ich so gelesen habe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (3. Oktober 2012)

aus eigner Erfahrung, es kann einen Wahnsinnig machen, entweder das Setup war bergab  oder bergauf  nie beides. Die Lösung könnte ein Hebel wie beim neuen Spezi Enduro mit CCDB Air Dämpfer sein.


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. Oktober 2012)

Ist das nicht immer ein Kompromiss. Entweder Bergauf oder Bergab gut. Ich saß bisher einmal auf einem CC DBair drauf und der Fahrer meinte, ich liebe es wenn der Dämpfer Straff ist und mich rauspoppt. Na Gut ich wiege 10KG mehr als er, aber da war nichts mit Popp oder schnellem Rebound. Da scheinen einige ja wirklich überfordert zu sein

btw: mittlerqeile gibt es auf der CC homepage eine arte "lounge" wo sich Besitzer registrieren können und ihre einstellungen "posten" können.


----------



## urks (4. Oktober 2012)

so, habe mich jetzt für den Vivid Air (2013) entschieden.

Entscheidend war
- die leichtere Einstellbarkeit während einer Tour (beim Cane Creek
 nur mit Werkzeug möglich, beim Vivid mit Knöpfen)
- die für Freeride Touren mM nach zu großen Einstellmöglichkeiten am Cane Creek (ist eher für den Bikeparkeinsatz ein Vorteil).
- die Ausgereiftheit des Vivid (Cane Creek 2012 = erste Modellserie)
- und vielleicht auch ein Wenig der Vergleichstest aus dem Bikebravo (http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/daempfer-test-0212.pdf). Hier vor allem die Beschreibund der besseren Wippunterdrückung (ich weiß schon: "Freeride" und RS sind dicke Freunde  )

Bin gespannt...

Weiß veilleicht noch jemand die notwendigen Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Oktober 2012)

Vergangenen Mittwoch habe ich am Tag der deutschen Einheit nach dem neuen Gipfelkreuz geschaut, sieht gut aus da Oben

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0jyibcc9p04m21q/P1010328.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/65jiwakpz29vpfx/P1010330.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/libbr7jjcnfwo6y/P1010331.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/563it8nyqs0wdif/P1010332.JPG

Wer hat Ahnung, wie ich Bilder gleich hier einstellen kann, möchte sie nicht mehr in mein IBC Album laden.


----------



## Nill (5. Oktober 2012)

das Erste Bild ist ja mal.................




DER HAMMER !!!!



EDIT: ich finde es hat gepasst 
EIn Scratch war zu sehen !


----------



## jan84 (10. Oktober 2012)

Letztes Wochenende beim Caidom 3 dinge festgestellt:
- Das Scratch geht verdammt gut hoch und runter. 
- Das mit den Kettenstreben ist eindeutig statistisch nicht signifikant . Ich hab dieses Jahr bei 4 Rennen Leute mit Scratch getroffen die nichts von dem Riss-Problematik wussten, den Riss aber schon hatten *g*. 
- Die neue Kettenstrebe hält .


----------



## McFlury (10. Oktober 2012)

Auch meine neue Kettenstrebe hat eine Woche Rennen bei der Trans Provance klaglos weggesteckt.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (10. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt mal echt blöd gefragt..wo reißt sie denn und wie habt ihr es bemerkt...


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Oktober 2012)

Das Wetter ist doch schlecht, oder?!
Dann lies dich mal so ab Seite 100 ein, da steht dann alles.

Die Strebe reisst an dem Kabelhalter für den Schaltzug langsam ein, daß ist die Sollbruchstelle der Strebe. Manche sind aber auch ganz durchgebrochen, aber wenn du daß ständig kontrollierst, dann dürfte das nicht mehr passieren.

Meine Strebe hält auch noch, ist aber auch die Neue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (10. Oktober 2012)

Meine Strebe hält auch noch. Eine Woche Saalbach dieses Jahr, 2x Harz und diverse Hometrails mit recht "großen" Sprüngen. Ich hab wohl Glck, was das angeht. Eine Ersatzstrebe hab ich aber schon hier rumliegen


----------



## jan84 (10. Oktober 2012)

Denke is halt vorwiegend ne Frage der Nutzungsdauer. Ich hatte letztes Jahr deutl >50 Parktage, dieses Jahr paar weniger, dafür 7 oder 8 Rennen. Gerade bei so Dingern wie bei dem 12h DH-Rennen oder bei Megavalanche, CaiDom und Co kommen ja sehr viele Abfahrtshöhenmeter pro Tag zusammen... Daneben halt noch die normale Fahrerei 2-4 mal pro Woche, Alpencross, WE-Touren und co... Denke mal, das ist bei  mir der hauptgrund für viele Streben/Zeit .


----------



## 4XRacerPB (10. Oktober 2012)

Hmm Hmm...
Naja Schau ich mal dann , Bike ist eh stillgelegt ,die untere mutternplatte der dämpferschraube hat sich losgerappelt und liegt irgendwo in Winterberg....


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Oktober 2012)

jetzt ist's doch auch bei mir so weit: die kettenstrebe ist durch.
mal sehen, wie lang ich auf ersatz warten darf...


----------



## jan84 (17. Oktober 2012)

Glaube wenns net am Händler hängenbleibt geht es ziemlich schnell.


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Oktober 2012)

ich hätte ja noch eine kettenstrebe im lager. die bin ich nur kurz gefahren, dann hat das bike bei einem alpinen sturz ziemlich heftig eingeschlagen. das hat darin resultiert, dass die einbaubreite der nabe nicht mehr bei 142mm, sondern geschätzt 147-150mm lag. folglich hab ich sitz- und kettenstrebe getauscht und für notfälle auf lager gelegt.

vorhin hab ich die tauschstrebe gecheckt und leider feststellen müssen, dass dort auch schon ein winziger riss im lack sichtbar ist. 
deshalb hoffe ich jetzt doch, dass es sehr schnell geht und ich mir den einbau meiner alten tauschstrebe ersparen kann. ich will das wahrscheinlich letzte schöne wochenende nämlich nochmal für einen parkbesuch nutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt, bei mir lag es nur am Händler.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## jan84 (17. Oktober 2012)

An der Stelle muss ich dann Jehlebikes.de mal loben. Der "Worst-case" waren glaubich 8 oder 9 Werktage (hier hing es an Trek) bis ich die neue Strebe hatte (selbst gewechselt), bei der schnellsten Strebe warens glaubich 3, bei den anderen 4 oder 5 Werktage...
(die überarbeitete hält -wenig überraschend- immernoch, die nicht überarbeitete wäre wahrscheinlich gegen februar/märz wieder fällig ).


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Oktober 2012)

@ lipper-zipfel: danke!
@ jan84: ich hoffe, dass es bei mir auch innerhalb weniger tage geht. allerdings habe ich da so meine zweifel, mein händler hat nämlich ganz gern die tendenz zur schlaftablette...
ich gebe auf jeden fall bescheid, sobald ich ersatz bekommen hab.


----------



## biketunE (18. Oktober 2012)

Servus Jan,

deine KM-Leistung (v.a. bergab) ist ja auch nicht zu toppen. Sehr genial und Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis beim Caidom. 
Bin übrigens 3 volle Tage mit meinem Scratch in Brixen gefahren, erste Strebe hält noch... 
Aber ein Ersatzrahmen liegt immer noch zu Hause, diesmal Gr. XL. 
Hast über den Winter irgendwelche Bikeprojekte vor? 



jan84 schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende beim Caidom 3 dinge festgestellt:
> - Das Scratch geht verdammt gut hoch und runter.
> - Das mit den Kettenstreben ist eindeutig statistisch nicht signifikant . Ich hab dieses Jahr bei 4 Rennen Leute mit Scratch getroffen die nichts von dem Riss-Problematik wussten, den Riss aber schon hatten *g*.
> - Die neue Kettenstrebe hält .


----------



## jan84 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi, danke. Wobei ich beim Caidom überrascht war, dass ich bergab kraftkonditionelle "Probleme" hatte (musste zweimal kurz stoppen und Hände ausschütteln *g*. Das ging den Rest des Jahres (12h-DH, GangBattle, Mega,...) ohne Probleme... Vielleicht hings mit dem Uphill den Tag vorher und dem "reichlichen" genuss von hopfenbasierten Getränken die Tage vorher zusammen .  Egal, hauptsache Spaß . 

Ne übern Winter steht eigentlich nichts großartiges an. Hab jetzt beschlossen, dass das Scratch erstmal bleibt, soferns hält aufjedenfall noch die komplette nächste Saison. Im best case versenke ich nächstes Jahr mal mehr Kohle in Reisen als in Material... Für letzteres fiel dieses Jahr irgendwie zuviel an :/. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## nnguitar (18. Oktober 2012)

Servus Dudes,
war ja schon lang nicht mehr im Forum aber jez hab ich doch mal wieder rein gelesen.
Es ging ja recht heftig weiter mit den Kettenstreben. Jez hab ich mir mal gedanken gemacht und da is mir aufgefallen das da leuten das Ding mehrere male im Jahr kaputt geht. Das kann doch nicht sein!
Zu meinem Fahrrad: Habs seit Frühjahr 2011 also Zwei komplette Saisonen. Bin seit ich das ding hab 80% Shuttle, Park, Trails Gondeln und 20% auf Touren gefahren. Habs nie geschont, wenig gepflegt und über jeden Sprung und jedes Steinfeld gelassen das mir im Weg war.
Ich hab keinen Riss. (evtl. noch nicht) Und jez nicht mit "du bist ja nicht viel gefahren" kommen. Wenn man nach der Arbeit schnell mal 1200 hm downhill fährt (mit der gondel rauf, so fit bin ich auch nicht) dann hat das ding ein paar kilometer runter.

Mein Gedanke jezt: Es wird bald Zeit das was passiert was mir nicht gefällt. Ich hab gelesen das es anscheinend leute gibt die schon den Ersatz zuhause haben bevor das ding kaput ist. Wo krigt man das denn her?


----------



## jan84 (18. Oktober 2012)

Die kannst Du bei jedem Trek Händler bestellen. (Die alten, denke mal das ist bei den neuen gleich) kosten regulär in Deutschland je nach Händler zwischen 145 und 200 Euro. Ob es früher oder später bei jedem Scratch mit Sicherheit passiert kann Dir niemand sagen, die Situation hier in dem Thread legts zumindest Nahe, dass es nicht unwahrscheinlich ist... Und, dass die Abwicklung seitens Trek problemlos ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## 4XRacerPB (19. Oktober 2012)

Tauscht Trek nicht auf Kulanz?


----------



## jan84 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei allen mir bekannten Fällen ohne Probleme.
Halt nicht "präventiv" sprich, wenn man ne Ersatzstrebe parat liegen haben will muss man selbst zahlen.


----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2012)

Lipperzipfel,

welchen LRS und und Reifen in welcher Breite hast du bei deinen Alpinen Bergbezwingungen eigentlich drauf? Kann ich auf den Bildern nicht erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre Alexrims Supra 30 Felgen und Hope Evo Naben.
Vorne ist ein dicker Baron in 2,5" drauf, bergab fahre ich den mit 0,8 bar Druck, hinten fahre ich einen Speiseeis Butcher in 2,3", Freerideversion.
Warum fragst du?
Die Reifen halten wie sau, besonders der Baron.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (22. Oktober 2012)

Frust...
Seit 3 Wochen warte ich auf mein ersatzteil das bei Bestellung garantiert Ende der Woche da ist...


----------



## jan84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Was fehlt ?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (22. Oktober 2012)

Die mutternplatte der unteren schraube an der dämpferbefestigung....hat sich irgendwie in winterberg verabschiedet..


----------



## jan84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Wo haste bestellt ?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (22. Oktober 2012)

Beim Trek Händler in Brilon,
 neumann...


----------



## chickendog (22. Oktober 2012)

Abend zusammen!

Hab mir Ende März eine Ersatzstrebe (alte Ausführung) bei meinem Händler auf Ersatz geholt, da Ende August ein Road Trip nach Are auf den Plan stand und ich keine Lust auf unliebsame Überraschungen habe. Meine Orginalstrebe hat trotz aller Skepsis gehalten und nun wollte ich meine Unbenutzte Stebe gegen eine überarbeitete Version tauschen. Mein Händler jedoch behauptet das er von Trek die Auskunft bekommen hat, das man die neuen Streben nur mit einer defekten Getauscht bekommt und die neuen Streben nicht frei verkäuflich seien. Mein Händler nimmt auch die alte Version nicht mehr zurück und gibt mir mein Geld.
Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen machen müssen?


----------



## jan84 (22. Oktober 2012)

chickendog schrieb:


> Abend zusammen!
> 
> Hab mir Ende März eine Ersatzstrebe (alte Ausführung) bei meinem Händler auf Ersatz geholt, da Ende August ein Road Trip nach Are auf den Plan stand und ich keine Lust auf unliebsame Überraschungen habe. Meine Orginalstrebe hat trotz aller Skepsis gehalten und nun wollte ich meine Unbenutzte Stebe gegen eine überarbeitete Version tauschen. Mein Händler jedoch behauptet das er von Trek die Auskunft bekommen hat, das man die neuen Streben nur mit einer defekten Getauscht bekommt und die neuen Streben nicht frei verkäuflich seien. Mein Händler nimmt auch die alte Version nicht mehr zurück und gibt mir mein Geld.
> Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen machen müssen?



Mir wurde auch gesagt, dass es die neuen nur gegen kaputte alte gibt. Dass dein Händler Dir dein Geld nicht zurückgeben will kann ich aus seiner Sicht auch absolut verstehen, er würde in dem Fall ja drauf sitzen bleiben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bansaiman (22. Oktober 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich fahre Alexrims Supra 30 Felgen und Hope Evo Naben.
> Vorne ist ein dicker Baron in 2,5" drauf, bergab fahre ich den mit 0,8 bar Druck, hinten fahre ich einen Speiseeis Butcher in 2,3", Freerideversion.
> Warum fragst du?
> Die Reifen halten wie sau, besonders der Baron.




Weil mich interessiert, welcher Reifen gut für hartes Gelände und Enduro ist, dich aber noch mit 180Totem in den Alpen viele hundert Höhenmeter am Stück machen lässt 
Danke!
. . . was wiegt der LRS mit Alex udn Hope? Welche Speichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Das geht mit dem 2.5er Baron schon (hab sogar zwei Mädels im Bekanntenkreis die mit 2x 2.5er Baron bzw. Reifen der Klasse >1800 Hm Touren machen), solltest halt nicht die Erwartung haben damit neue Bestzeiten aufzustellen. Kanns auch bestätigen, dass der Reifen bei sehr niedrigem Druck nen perversen Grip hat .


----------



## chickendog (22. Oktober 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mir wurde auch gesagt, dass es die neuen nur gegen kaputte alte gibt. Dass dein Händler Dir dein Geld nicht zurückgeben will kann ich aus seiner Sicht auch absolut verstehen, er würde in dem Fall ja drauf sitzen bleiben.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Klar ist das für den Händler nicht einfach, aber Trek versteh ich beim besten Willen nicht. Soll ich erst beiden Streben zu Schrott fahren, evtl. einen schweren Sturz mit Verletzung in Kauf nehmen? 
Trek ist es anscheinend egal, ob ein Kunde der bereits 2 Bikes von Ihnen gekauft hat, in Zukunft wo anders seine Bikes kauft...


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Oktober 2012)

@bansaimann
Speichen Sapim Laser D-Light
Nippel Sapim Polyax
Gewicht ca. 1760Gr.
Hat ein Laufradbauer aus dem Forum gemacht, habe noch keinen Schlag oder sonstwas reingefahren, super Qualität.

Tja, die Höhenmeter gehen meist sehr gemütlich von der Hand und die Hälfte einer Tour wird meist eh schiebend und tragend gemeistert.
Aber mit den Reifen rollst in der Ebene nicht mehr so gut wie mit "normalen Reifen".
Aber das Ziel ist ja die Abfahrt, deswegen ist es wurscht und deswegen geht es auch gemütlich nach oben, um Körner für die Abfahrt zu sparen.

    @4XRacerPB
Hier wird dir schnell geholfen:http://www.jehlebikes.de/tuning-ersatzteile-rahmen-ersatzteile-2.html
Das Gewinde ist M10x1, gib einfach bei Hersteller Trek ein, dann findest die Mutter sehr schnell.

Aber jetzt mal wieder Bilder:


----------



## Bashorbadger (23. Oktober 2012)

sehr geil mr.zipfel!


----------



## urks (23. Oktober 2012)

feine Bilder!!!

Interessanter Pedal-Halt-Trage-Zippfel


----------



## jan84 (23. Oktober 2012)

chickendog schrieb:


> Klar ist das für den Händler nicht einfach, aber Trek versteh ich beim besten Willen nicht. Soll ich erst beiden Streben zu Schrott fahren, evtl. einen schweren Sturz mit Verletzung in Kauf nehmen? [...]



So blöd es ist, aber wenn Du - wie es in der Anleitung steht und man es bei jedem Rad machen sollte, gerade wenn man Problemstellen kennt - regelmäßig die potentielle Rissstelle checkst besteht da keine Gefahr, dass die Strebe plötzlich durchreisst. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle jetzt einfach weiterfahren bis den Strebe ggf. irgendwann reißt und dann halt normal auf Gewährleistung die neue Strebe bekommen. Die Ersatzstrebe würde ich fürn Preis der für dich iO. ist innen Bikemarkt stellen. Bis die weg ist hast halt einfach noch ne Ersatzstrebe liegen... 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Oktober 2012)

@urks
Das ist der alte Sack Pedalhaltestrick gegen einschlafende Arme.


----------



## urks (23. Oktober 2012)

der wird gleich mal kopiert - es genügt ja schon, wenn beim rauffahren das Hörnchen einschläft, da darf der Arm ruhig munter bleiben...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Oktober 2012)

@jan84:
Es gibt schon ein paar Leute, denen beide Streben pltözlich weggebrochen sind. Klar kann da vorher ein Riss gewesen sein, aber diese Haarrisse sind nicht wirklich zu erkennen und wenn man nicht ständig hier mitliest, weiss man davon u.U. garnichts.
Ich finde, Trek ist ne ziemlich große Bikeschmiede und dass die nicht von sich aus die Streben bei ALLEN getauscht haben, eh schon mehr als grenzwertig. Dass die Garantie für Zweitbesitzer wegfällt und die schonmal per se die neue Strebe im Bedarfsfall bezahlen müssen noch obendrauf.

Find ich wie deren ehemaliger Rennrad-Teamfahrer: Sehr fraglich!


----------



## jan84 (23. Oktober 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @jan84:
> Es gibt schon ein paar Leute, denen beide Streben pltözlich weggebrochen sind. Klar kann da vorher ein Riss gewesen sein, aber diese Haarrisse sind nicht wirklich zu erkennen und wenn man nicht ständig hier mitliest, weiss man davon u.U. garnichts.
> Ich finde, Trek ist ne ziemlich große Bikeschmiede und dass die nicht von sich aus die Streben bei ALLEN getauscht haben, eh schon mehr als grenzwertig. Dass die Garantie für Zweitbesitzer wegfällt und die schonmal per se die neue Strebe im Bedarfsfall bezahlen müssen noch obendrauf.
> 
> Find ich wie deren ehemaliger Rennrad-Teamfahrer: Sehr fraglich!



Zweifelsohne fraglich, aber halt - meiner Meinung nach - noch im Rahmen. Letztendlich wird eh jeder seine eigenen Konsequenzen daraus ziehen.


----------



## chickendog (23. Oktober 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> So blöd es ist, aber wenn Du - wie es in der Anleitung steht und man es bei jedem Rad machen sollte, gerade wenn man Problemstellen kennt - regelmäßig die potentielle Rissstelle checkst besteht da keine Gefahr, dass die Strebe plötzlich durchreisst.
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle jetzt einfach weiterfahren bis den Strebe ggf. irgendwann reißt und dann halt normal auf Gewährleistung die neue Strebe bekommen. Die Ersatzstrebe würde ich fürn Preis der für dich iO. ist innen Bikemarkt stellen. Bis die weg ist hast halt einfach noch ne Ersatzstrebe liegen...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



So werde ich es auch machen. (was bleibt mir anderes übrig )
Was mich noch interresieren würde: gibt es hier im Forum jemanden der bei seinem Händler schon eine neue Strebe kaufen konnte?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (23. Oktober 2012)

Thx


----------



## Pred0509 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mal mein Scratch in Bewegung.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Bild, etwas heller wäre aber besser.
So ein Herbstwald hat schon was.


----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2012)

Meins auch mal wieder in Bewegung:





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ah, der Herr Rennfahrer!
Von den ganzen Bildern(Fahrern) am schönsten gesprungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja, das sieht bei einigen doch wesentlich eleganter aus . Zumal die Springerei eigentlich garnicht meins ist. Ich drücke meistens alles weg was sich irgendwie wegdrücken lässt, hab lieber immer ein Rad (wenigstens das vordere ) am Boden.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2012)

Heute, später Nachmittag, auf meiner vielleicht letzten Hochtour 2012 über dem Meer:




Und dann kurz vor der Abfahrt und bevor die Lampe angeschmissen wurde:


----------



## hans.d.87 (24. Oktober 2012)

Die Berge genau vor der eigenen Tür...was gibts schöneres.

Hammer Bilder Zipfel


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal eins:


----------



## fuzzball (25. Oktober 2012)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> Die Berge genau vor der eigenen Tür...was gibts schöneres.
> 
> Hammer Bilder Zipfel



die Berge vor der Haustür sind nicht das Problem...die Zeit in der Arbeitswoche zu finden, um in diesen Bergen zu radeln, ist das Problem. Hätte ich blos einen Halbtagsjob (z.B. Lehrer) wäre das Problem gelöst


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Oktober 2012)

Na ja, man lebt nur einmal und die Zeit muss man sich nehmen.

Aber mal im Ernst, bin auch erst um 16 Uhr gestartet, habe aber einen sehr flexiblen Arbeitsplatz und Arbeitgeber.


----------



## fuzzball (25. Oktober 2012)

war keine Kritik nur Neid, könnte frühestens um 20:00 Uhr starten


----------



## martinfueloep (25. Oktober 2012)

So, kleines Update zum Kettenstreben-Ersatz:
Scheinbar war der Absatz an neuen Streben deutlich höher als von Trek kalkuliert und kolportiert (die Strebe ist ja nur in Einzelfällen gerissen, wie wir alle wissen), es gibt nämlich - zumindest in Österreich - keine mehr. 
Die nächste Charge kommt laut meinem Händler Mitte November. Bis dahin hat mein Scratch jetzt mal Urlaub...


----------



## hans.d.87 (26. Oktober 2012)

So bei mir ist es auch soweit. Musste meine Strebe auch reklamieren.
Mal sehen, ob und wie lang es dauert bis ich die neue erhalte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (26. Oktober 2012)

Auweh, gib bescheid, sobald du weißt wie lange es bei dir dauert!

Eines noch: die Schratch-Fahrer (zumindest hier im Forum) sind echt nette Typen!!!


----------



## jan84 (27. Oktober 2012)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> [...]
> Eines noch: die Schratch-Fahrer (zumindest hier im Forum) sind echt nette Typen!!!



Das hab ich auch festgestellt . Auch/gerade wenn man die Leute im realen Leben trifft .


----------



## timtrail (27. Oktober 2012)

Sind alle vom selben Schicksal gebeutelt, dass verbindet! ;-)
Mit: "Deine wievielte Strebe ist das?" Kommt man eigentlich mit allen ins Gespräch!


----------



## Nayis (31. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,
da ich leider nen blöden Sturz hinter mir habe hat sich mein Schaltauge ein wenig verformt  Habe zum Glück schon Ersatz hier und wollte jetzt nur mal fragen ob ich zum tauschen des Schaltauges die Verbindung zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe öffnen muss oder wie komme ich sonst da dran ? 
Das Schaltwerk hat zum Glück nichts abbekommen ;-)


----------



## martinfueloep (31. Oktober 2012)

hi nayis,

ja, einfach die 20er mutter lösen und schaltauge austauschen.


----------



## Nayis (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (2. November 2012)

Moin moin,
hier nochmal ein kleines Video von uns.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/52652308"]Downhill in Rissen on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## hans.d.87 (2. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

heute ne Nachricht vom Händler bekommen. Die neue Strebe soll wohl erst  ab Mitte November lieferbar sein. Muss mich wohl solange gedulden.

Hier noch ein Bike das ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Heute zufällig beim Shoppen gesehen. Kann eigentlich E-Bikes nicht ausstehen, aber dieses hat was.....


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. November 2012)

Mr. Nox ihr könnt springen, die jungen Wilden halt 

hans.d.87 das war meins, bin kurz nach Datschiburg zum grossen Möbelhaus geradelt, da geht mir ohne Elektrounterstützung schon mal die Puste aus.....


----------



## Tobsucht. (4. November 2012)

Sehr cooles Video Mr. Nox! 

Gefällt mir echt sehr gut. Weiter so!


----------



## Nill (4. November 2012)

sehr schönes Video.......

Ach Jungs schön war die Zeit mit euch 
Mein Scratch verlässt mich zum 15.11 ;(


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. November 2012)

So billig kommst mir nicht davon Nils. Da steht noch was aus.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2012)

@Nill: Ich werd dem André immer schon auf die Füße treten, dass es gut bewegt wird 
Ist in guten Händen! 

Gruß


----------



## Nill (5. November 2012)

Ach Jungs, das "Scratch Forum" ich werde im nachtrauern.

Macht euch aber keine Sorgen hab ja noch ein Remedy und ein Ticket von TREK.
Werde also ab und zu mal hier vorbei schauen 
@ karsten  super !! Das Bike steht noch bei mir und sieht aus wie NEU !! Ich glaube er wird viel Spaß damit haben. 
@ Roman : ich habe es nicht vergessen  . Bin auch noch heiß drauf ! Schon Schnee bei euch ? Aber im Frühjahr komm ich vorbei. Mit meinem Remedy  Das BILD muss ich noch machen !! Hab mir auch grade ein neues passendes Objektiv geholt. Also hab ich mich quasi selbst verpflichtet.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. November 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> @ karsten  super !! Das Bike steht noch bei mir und sieht aus wie NEU !! Ich glaube er wird viel Spaß damit haben.




Ich hab die Fotos schon gesehen, die du ihm geschickt hast und da hat er ja richtig Glück gehabt, bei dir kaufen zu können!
Finde die Art der Abwicklung übrigens sehr nett! 

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass wir irgendwann mal zusammen eine Runde drehen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. November 2012)

Ja Nils der berg steht da noch länger rum. Vielleicht sogar solange bis der schulte vorbeischaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. November 2012)

jaaaaaaaaaa! Ich komme sehr gern sogar!
Habe gerade den Urlaub für mich und meine Freundin in Final Ligure 2013 klar gemacht


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. November 2012)

Der Weg über Finale kann nur übers Allgäu führen, entweder Hin-, oder Rückweg.


----------



## McFlury (6. November 2012)

Scratch im Einsatz

Ein kleines aber sehr feines Enduro Rennen im Thüringer Wald


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. November 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Der Weg über Finale kann nur übers Allgäu führen, entweder Hin-, oder Rückweg.





Wir werden sehen, was das nächste Jahr so bringt!


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. November 2012)

schönes Herbstbild, McFlury.
Sieht fast so aus, als würdest du mit weissen Birkenstockschlappen durch den Wald heizen.


----------



## McFlury (7. November 2012)

Was heiÃt, "es sieht so aus"! Ich habe Probleme mit SchweiÃfÃ¼Ãen, da helfen nur Birkenstock. AuÃerdem passen sie perfekt zum Ã¶kologisch gefÃ¤rbten, schwarzen Jutebeutel auf Â´m RÃ¼cken und der handgewebten Leinenhose â¦


----------



## fuzzball (7. November 2012)

Hi,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, (i) wie bekomm ich die Lager am Hauptrahmen raus (bei den Nicolai-Gleitlagern hatte ich einen speziellen Dorn) und (ii) welche Nummern haben diese Lager bzw. welche könnt Ihr Empfehlen [mir ist bewusst, dass es diese Infos früher im Thread schon einmal gab, allerdings hab ich sie jetzt in der Kürze nicht gefunden]?

Besten Dank und Gruß


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. November 2012)

Der Hauptrahmen hat keine Lager, die stecken alle in der Schwinge und in der Wippe.

Lager für Scratch:

Wippe:
6901 VRS und 
6900 VRS

Kettenstrebe:
6903 VRS/10 (hauptdrehpunkt)
6903 VRS (ABP)

Die Lager sind alles Lager mit mehr Kugeln und ohne Käfig d.h. für oszillierende Bewegungen optimiert. Mit "normalen" Lagern wird man hier sehr schnell Probleme mit der Lebensdauer bekommen. 
Günstige Alternativen gibt es z.B. von Endurobearings (MAX Type) eben diese jene haben auch die Lager mit dem überstehenden Innenring im Programm.

Die Lager mit Schrauben, Beilagscheiben und Stecknüsse rausziehen.
Einpressen am Besten so: Lager in Gefrierschrank legen, Wippe oder Strebe mit Heissluftföhn vorsichtig erwärmen(obacht Lack!) und dann die Lager schnell einlegen. Vorteil davon, kein Kraftaufwand und die Lager haben dann keine Beschädigungen, nennt man auch Aufschrumpfen.


----------



## Solidcruiser (7. November 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Ach Jungs, das "Scratch Forum" ich werde im nachtrauern.
> 
> Macht euch aber keine Sorgen hab ja noch ein Remedy und ein Ticket von TREK.
> Werde also ab und zu mal hier vorbei schauen
> ...



Bei mir wäre es auch in guten Händen gewesen  Hab aber jetzt ja noch ein anderes Scratch 9 gefunden  Und nächste saison wirds dann auf seine DH Fähigkeiten beim rookies cup getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (7. November 2012)

besten Dank 



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Der Hauptrahmen hat keine Lager, die stecken alle in der Schwinge und in der Wippe.
> 
> Lager für Scratch:
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMojito (13. November 2012)

Moin moin hier mal n Beispiel wie Trek das mit den Streben hätte machen können:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...zstrebe-kostenlose-nachbesserung-bei-alutech/

Wir bekommen jetzt zwar Ersatz aber dieses rumgezicke vorher seitens Trek hätte nicht sein müssen! 
Naja die Bikesaison ist mehr oder weniger vorbei, aber auf'm Snowboard machen die Berge auch Spaß!
Mfg Pascal


----------



## jan84 (13. November 2012)

Hälst Du "Blech aufschweissen" oder den Rückruf für nen gutes Beispiel ? Die Fanes ist nen tolles Rad, gegens Scratch tauschen würde *ich* nicht. Ein bisschen wegen dem Gewicht, vorwiegend wegen der Haltbarkeit. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. November 2012)

Also den Rückruf halte ich schon für ein gutes Beispiel, aber das Aufschweissen.....
Aber grundsätzlich gebe ich ElMojito schon recht, daß hätte Trek auch besser regeln können.


----------



## ElMojito (13. November 2012)

Ob es ne gute Idee ist kann ich nicht unbedingt sagen, aber es passiert deutlich schneller und vorallem einsichtiger! 
Die Bikes vergleichen wollte ich doch gar nicht! Hätte jetzt genau so gut n Rennrad sein können!
Und Tauschen wollte ich auch nicht  Bin Top zufrieden und werde das Scratch noch ein Paar Jahre fahren, so lange es hält! Brauche nicht jedes Jahr n neues... Ich war so ziemlich jedes Wochenende dieses Jahr im Bikepark oder auf Hometrails unterwegs, Wiege mal 85 mal 90 kg  und mute der Kiste viel zu! Hab immer noch die 1 Strebe drin! 
Was ja hier im Forum relativ selten ist soweit ich mich erinnern kann!


----------



## Nayis (18. November 2012)

Hey Leute, hat von euch schon jemand den custom dhx wieder in den "original" zustand versetzen lassen ? Möchte den rc4 an nem anderen Rad einbauen, da dieser jedoch an den scratch hinterbau angepasst ist muss man doch die shims ändern lassen oder ?
Wollte das mit dem Service verbinden, gibts da vielleicht noch alternativen zu toxo ? Sind doch ganz schön happig was den preis angeht -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0GER (21. November 2012)

Morgen Nayis,

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ein Rückbau auf ganz Original möglich sein wird. Beim 2011er hatte Trek, wie es in einem Youtube Video hiess, einiges beim Boostvalve verändert. Allerdings würde ich zuerst einmal den Dämpfer so wie er ist im anderen Bike verbauen und testen, ob es überhaupt eine Veränderung braucht. Falls ja, dann bedeutet dies aber nicht gleich, dass der Originalzustand das Richtige wäre.

Gruss,
Roger


----------



## martinfueloep (22. November 2012)

Morgen, morgen!

Wer von der werten Scratch-Fahrerschaft wartet denn im Moment noch auf neue Kettenstreben?
Mein Händler hier in .at hatte Anfang Oktober gemeint, dass Mitte November (2012) die nächsten Steben verfügbar sein sollen. Am 15. hat er mir vorbildlich darüber informiert, dass noch keine Teile zu bekommen sind und er auch noch keinen Liefertermin von Trek bekommen hat.

Ist die Situation in Deutschland ähnlich?

LG
Martin


----------



## woodmonkey (22. November 2012)

Hi,

habe gestern Abend feststellen müssen das Strebe N°2 auch schon Haarrisse bekommt. Habe direkt alles in die Wege geleitet zwecks austausch werde die Tage mehr sagen können. Ich bewege mein Scratch eigentlich nur noch auf Touren (jeglicher Art) und hatte nicht so schnell damit gerechnet. Naja, mit der neuen Strebe wird dann ja alles gut  (nur hoffentlich nicht zu schwarz).

P.s.: Habe gestern Abend mal nen neuen Steuersatz verbaut. Der FSA No. 57 müsste in allen Punkten (ausser die obere Abschlusskappe zwischen Spacern und Steuersatz, die baut ca. 5mm höher) identisch mit dem Originalsteuersatz sein. Das heisst wenn jemand mal nur die Lager tauschen will und nicht die Schalen, dann kann er diese nehmen.


----------



## jan84 (22. November 2012)

Ist glaubich von auszugehen. Der Kram wird - mindestens für D-AT-CH, wahrscheinlich für Europa - zentral verschickt. Haben sich mit der Anzahl der vielen Einzelfälle wohl vertan . 

Mein Scratch langweilt sich gerade, nachdem der "Zuwachs" mehr Spaß macht als gedacht. Hab seit das HT fertig is das Scratch nichtmehr angepackt. Naja is ja auch "Winter" .




grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. November 2012)

wie, Winter?
Seit zwei Wochen Sonnenschein und Temperaturen von 15 Grad auf 1600m 
Der Zuwachs sieht aber ganz gut aus, macht das Spass, von 170mm auf ganz hart?


----------



## jan84 (22. November 2012)

Ich glaub heut wirds bei Euch auch endlich mal kalt . 

Die "dezente" Federwegsreduktion is erstmal schon komisch, vorallem auch weil man mit wesentlich mehr Druck fahren muss. Andererseits hat man noch den Fahrstil mit 170mm, wenig Druck und ordentlichem Fahrwerk drin. Führte anfangs erstmal zu ein paar haarigen Situationen . Aber ansich, tolles Rad . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## hans.d.87 (22. November 2012)

Meine Strebe ist vor ein paar Tagen angekommen. Leider nur in Schwarz glanz.






Dank dem Händler ohne weitere Probleme bekommen.


----------



## martinfueloep (22. November 2012)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> Meine Strebe ist vor ein paar Tagen angekommen.



Danke für die Info, dann werd ich gleich bei meinem Händler nachfragen!


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. November 2012)

Hans.d.87
war ja wieder mal ne schwere Geburt mit der Strebe.
Das schwarzglänzend stört aber nicht, keine Angst.


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. November 2012)

Moin Moin,
könnt ihr mir eben fix den durchmesser des Sitzrohrs sagen? Der Weihnachtsmann soll mir eine neue Sattelklemme von Carbon-Ti vorbeibringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (30. November 2012)

Sattelklemme D=36,4mm.


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. November 2012)

Vielen Dank.

BTW: Hat jemand eigentlich von euch das Problem, dass er eine Kettenführung 1x10 nicht dicht genug an den Rahmen bekommt? Die Kettenlinie ist total für die Popo. Die schwersten 3-4 Gänge laufen schleiffrei, der rest rubbelt an der Führung. Ich hab schon gehört, dass einige die Kette schleifen lassen, bis genug Platz da ist. Da es aber eine Csixx ist, die aus Carbon ist, finde ich die Lösung nicht so ideal. Hat jemand noch ein paar Tipps? Den Lack von der Aufnahme abmachen bringt ja auch nur 1mm


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. November 2012)

Distanzring verbauen zwischen Rahmen und Lager?


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. November 2012)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Das innenlager hat einen Spacer bekommen. Ich kann ja schlecht immer weiter nach außen? Dann läuft es ja auf jedem Ritzel extrem schief. Ist übrigens eine Decendant mit gxp Innenlager.


----------



## McFlury (30. November 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Distanzring verbauen zwischen Rahmen und Lager?



Genau so habe ich es gemacht. Bei mit hat 1mm gereicht. Die linke Kurbel sitzt jetzt zwar nicht mehr ganz perfekt auf der Achse aber auch nach mehr als einem Jahre habe ich noch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## R0GER (1. Dezember 2012)

Für diejenigen die es noch nicht gesehen haben. In der Serie "FilmFreitag" ist in der aktuellen Ausgabe 45 diese hübsche Scratch Video

http://vimeo.com/54370096#


----------



## Nill (1. Dezember 2012)

Immer wieder schon ein Scratch in Action zu sehen 

(ich hab ja jetzt keins mehr ;( )
 @Lipper: unser Date im Frühjahr steht aber noch


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Dezember 2012)

Das hoffe ich doch schwer nill, aber vor Juni lässt uns der berg nicht hoch.


----------



## Nill (2. Dezember 2012)

What !!! So lange liegt da schnee ....krass...bin halt doch das flachland gewöhnt  
Freu mich schon.....dann hab ich ja noch zeit zum Üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Dezember 2012)

Nils, hast du eigentlich schon was neues? Dein Scratch sieht im übrigen super aus! Hast du mal mein letztes Video gesehen? Da fliegt es kurz durch die Gegend


----------



## martinfueloep (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte in den letzten 1,5 Monaten reichlich Zeit mir zu überlegen, wie es mit meinem Scratch weitergehen soll. 
Meine Entscheidung ist dahin ausgefallen, dass das Scratch zwar die beste eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist, die ich kenne. Kein anderes Bike geht derart gut bergauf und hat bergab so viel Potential. Aber: ein echter Downhiller ist noch einmal eine andere Liga (und ich komme damit auch ganz gut zurecht), und am Trail ist das Scratch sowieso maßlos unterfordert. 
Daher macht das liebe Scratch - sobald meine Ersatzstrebe endlich da ist - Platz für 2 andere Räder: 
Mein altes Sunn Kern LT darf mit 2 Grad flacherem LW als Trailrakete einspringen und fürs Grobe kommt ein Banshee Legend MkII

Schön war's trotzdem, die Zeit mit dem Scratch und hier bei euch!


----------



## studicker (3. Dezember 2012)

Höhöö, bei mir isses gerade andersherum. 

Nachdem ich dem Scratch schon ewig hinterhersabber und in Saalbach kurz auf dem von Mr.Nox proberollen konnte, ist mein Speci Pitch jetzt in Rente gegangen. Samstag gab's dann die erste Proberunde und ich bin vor Lachen fast vom Rad gefallen. Ich weiß nicht wer's hier mal geschrieben hat, aber ich kann es nur wiederholen "bergab hab ich mich nie so wendig gefühlt". 

Das kurze Oberrohr kommt mir voll zugute und dank Solo-Air-Lyrik und Monarch+ ist es auch nicht zu schwer (gefühlt, gewogen ist es noch nicht). Was jetzt noch zum Glück fehlt ist ne KindShock LEV, aber der Weihnachtsmann hatte mit dem Scratch+Zubehör schon gut zu schleppen :-\


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. Dezember 2012)

Ist doch schön, dass ich helfen konnte!!


----------



## Solidcruiser (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey Jungs! Habt ihr Bock auf ein mega drivt Bild mit einem Scratch 9 als Foto des Tages? Dann liked noch dieses Bild: 

 Danke


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hier ist ja nix los!
Dann ich nutze mal die ruhige Winterzeit und grabe ein paar Bilder aus, vom August 2012 in der heissesten Woche des Jahres.
Zu viert waren wir fünf Tage hinter meiner Haustüre unterwegs, meist über 2000m.
Tag eins bei bestem Wetter und minimalst gepackten Rucksäcken.
Klamotten, Brotzeit, Protektoren, Verbandsmaterial und Werkzeug für 5 Tage, untergebracht in einem 20 Liter Rucksack:
Der gute Wetterbericht für die kommenden Tage hatte es möglich gemacht, auf einiges zu Verzichten.

























Gleich mal nach drei Stunden die erste grosse Panne:




Ca. 1 Stunde mit der kleinen Feile an einem 20er Blech-Gabelschlüssel gefeilt, um ihn auf 21er Schlüsselweite für das Remedy zu vergrössern.


Dann ging es endlich wieder weiter:











Dann wartet die letzte Abfahrt des Tages:







Schöne Spitzkehren und eine tolle Aussicht:






Die Belohnung kommt am Schluss, 34 Grad Aussentemperatur und 12 Grad kaltes Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Dezember 2012)

So dann mache ich mal weiter mit Tag zwei, der schon sehr heiss begonnen hatte, mit einer Auffahrt auf Asphalt und dann ging es mit Tragen weiter.
















Die Hitze liess nicht locker und wir nutzten noch so jeden kleinen Schattenplatz:





Dann die erste Abfahrt, leider zu 50% ins Klo gegriffen









Nach der Abfahrt gab es Freibier von neu gewonnenen Freunden in Österreich, am Anfang waren sie uns noch nicht so freundlich gesonnen, Originalzitat:
Do isch ja no nia uina mitm Radl obikemma! 
Nach dem Bier kannten wir den Chef der Ritze auf St. Pauli namentlich und hätten vermutlich freien Eintritt bekommen








Später trennte sich unsere Gruppe, zwei zogen es vor, etwas früher am Quartier ein Bierchen zu trinken(oder drei), die anderen quälten sich noch in der Nachmittagshitze weiter.






Dann die nächste kleine Panne, die Rolle der KeFü ging verloren. Aber kurzerhand ein Stück Gartenschlauch verbaut, tuts auch für den Rest der Tour.







Jetzt wird es langsam spät und 2000Hm feinste Abfahrt wartet noch auf uns.


----------



## ElMojito (9. Dezember 2012)

Oh mann wenn ich die Bilder sehe, bekomme ich Pipi inne Augen!
SOMMER KOMM WIEDER!


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Dezember 2012)

> Oh mann wenn ich die Bilder sehe, bekomme ich Pipi inne Augen!



Pippi ist kein Name und auch kein Getränk.....


----------



## Nill (10. Dezember 2012)




----------



## ElMojito (10. Dezember 2012)

Und Kaka is kein Fußballspieler...

Nein Spaß bei Seite, schöne Bilder!
Da freut man sich richtig auf nächste Saison...


----------



## woodmonkey (10. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Bilder... da bekomme ich doch wieder Lust auf die Alpen.

Mal ein kleines Update zu meiner Strebe:

Hatte direkt mit meinem Händler und Trek Kontakt und ruckzuck war das Dingen da. Komme zwar erst morgen dazu den Rahmen beim Händler abzuholen (habe noch die Druckstrebe schwarz lackiert, da die Strebe doch schwarz ist), aber Seitens Trek ging alles wunderbar.

Werde jetzt aber doch wieder alles auseinander nehmen und den Rahmen pulvern lassen. Habe mich jetzt für diesen Schritt entschieden, da mein Rahmen doch schon arg ramponiert aussieht (wurde halt 2 Jahre ordentlich geritten). Bin einfach super zufrieden mit dem Rad und werde es vorerst nicht verkaufen.

Zusätzlich werde ich den Schritt gehen das ganze ein wenig leichter zu machen und komplett auf Luft umsteigen. Gabel wird wohl entweder ne Float RC2 oder ne Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air (oder ne 55er?). Beim Dämpfer bin ich noch unschlüssig ob ein Trek getunter RP23 ausreicht oder doch ein potenterer Dämpfer rein muss (ev. nen Manitou Swinger Expert oder Pro. Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?). Der Vivid gefällt mir optisch nicht zu so gut.

Alles Step by Step.


----------



## bansaiman (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat hier jemand noch seine Lyrik solo air R,also nur mit rebound und hätte die abzugeben?
Angebot mit preis und Farbe bitte via PN


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann mache ich mal weiter mit Tag 3.

Durch die groÃe Hitze dezimiert, nahmen wir den dritten Tag in einer verkleinerten Gruppe in Angriff und haben uns rund um Nassereith und Biberwier auf drei wunderschÃ¶nen Trails bewegt.
















Abfahrtstechnisch jeder Weg fÃ¼r sich ein Highlight, von den Auffahrten mÃ¶chte ich gar nicht sprechen, da ich, seit ich BBS betreibe, einen total verweichlichten Hintern bekommen habe und den dritten Anstieg radelnd fast nicht mehr sitzen konnte,

deshalb haben wir zum Schluss einfach den Lift genommen.







Tag 4 starteten wir dann wieder zurÃ¼ck Richtung Heimat, unser Ausfall war wieder an Bord, mit viel Lust und gut erholt.







Zuerst eine lange Passstrasse aufsteigend mit viel Verkehr und dann endlich wieder schiebend und tragend.

Die Abfahrt war zu Beginn etwas schwieriger und technisch und zum Schluss wurde der Trail sehr flowig, immer an einem Bach/Tobel entlang hinunter ins Tal.

Das im Internet vorgebuchte Quartier sah von auÃen entsprechend den Abbildungen aus, aber im Inneren, hinter der Fassadeâ¦â¦..



Wir waren auf alle FÃ¤lle froh, die Nacht und das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck ohne grÃ¶Ãere SchÃ¤den Ã¼berstanden zu haben........


----------



## scratchIT (11. Dezember 2012)

hey,

ich hab momentan einen dhx 4.0 mit ner 500x2,8 feder drin.
könnt ihr mir vielleicht ne empfehlung geben, welche feder bei meinem 
körpergewicht 68+-2kg am besten wäre? 400, oder 450?
dasselbe für die van...blau oder lila nehmen?



mfg


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Dezember 2012)

Tag 5 führte uns dann zurück zu meiner Haustüre, zuerst ein ewiges Tal durchquerend, immer das erste Tagesziel vor Augen, die Schotterrinne zwischen den beiden Gipfeln auf der rechten Seite.












Dann wurde es plötzlich dunkel und es begann kurz zu Regnen, was uns aber nicht sonderlich störte, da die Schweissproduktion durch die  Hitze um ein vielfaches größer war, als die von Oben kommende Regenmenge.






















Endlich war das erste Tagesziel erreicht und die Abfahrt zur Hütte sah richtig gut aus.












Auch den Schafen war es zu heiss:







Der Blick zurück ins lange Tal.







Wieder daheim, Österreich verlassend.











































Wir beschlossen, nur kurz was zu essen und zu trinken, um dann den letzten Anstieg von 800Hm in Angriff nehmen zu können.

Leider schmeckte das Bier so gut und die Hitze war so unerträglich, dass es ein Leichtes war, die Tour an dieser Stelle zu beenden.





Fazit:
11 000Hm in 5 Tagen, meist über 2000m und einer von uns musste nach zehn Plattfüssen fesstellen, daß der Maxxis Ardent doch die falsche Reifenwahl für diese Tour war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Dezember 2012)

Scratchit:
400er Feder ist ausreichend für dich, du Leichtgewicht.

Aber hier zur Kontrolle für dich zum Nachrechnen:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mit meinen 65kilo nackt die originale 450feder drin. ist schon sehr straff. hab das ding aber noch nie zum durschlagen gebracht


----------



## woodmonkey (11. Dezember 2012)

scratchIT schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> ich hab momentan einen dhx 4.0 mit ner 500x2,8 feder drin.
> könnt ihr mir vielleicht ne empfehlung geben, welche feder bei meinem
> ...



Hey, ich fahre ne 450er Feder mit ca. 78kg. 400er sollte bei dir passen.

Feder passt die Blaue.

Hier die Setups von TREK:

*http://tinyurl.com/bomd7tj

Gruss
*


----------



## scratchIT (12. Dezember 2012)

wow ihr seid aber hilfsbereit.
vielen dank.
muss meinem vorredner zustimmen, scratch fahrer sind dufte typen 
*
DHX Springs, 2.8"*                                          Fit DHX/Van R shocks with a shock stroke of 2.5" and 2.75"

d.h. wenn auf meiner jetzigen feder der wert von 2,8 steht, könnte ich dort die in 400 bestellen?
und nochmal zur gabel...wenn ich nicht auf den sag von 4cm komme einfach die weichere feder rein?

ist mein erstes fully und das erste rad mit vernünftiger gabel, daher die vielen ???

aber erstmal und nochmals vielen dank


----------



## Thoge (12. Dezember 2012)

Den Sag stellt man über Feder ein, ja.
Falls die Feder neu ist, erhöht sich der Sag durch das Einfahren noch geringfügig.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Dezember 2012)

Scratchfahrer sind völlig normal, was hier aber manchmal in den anderen Foren abgeht, ist teilweise schon unter der Gürtellinie und peinlich.
Auch trotz der Anonymität im Internet, sollte man immer höflich miteinander umgehen, oder?!


----------



## woodmonkey (13. Dezember 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> scratchfahrer sind völlig normal, was hier aber manchmal in den anderen foren abgeht, ist teilweise schon unter der gürtellinie und peinlich.
> Auch trotz der anonymität im internet, sollte man immer höflich miteinander umgehen, oder?!




full ack


----------



## scratchIT (14. Dezember 2012)

nicht immer 

hab mir jetzt mal den kram bestellt und bin gespannt.

was ist eigentlich mit dem unterrohrschützerli? ist das notwendig wegen dellen???

ich hoffe dieses gefühl der ahnungslosigkeit, löst sich so schnell wie möglich in erfahrung auf.
so angespannt war ich das letzte mal mit 7 vor weihnachten^^

guadn


----------



## hans.d.87 (14. Dezember 2012)

Unterrohrschutz ist bem Scratch Pflicht!!!

Wenn nicht den von Trek hast dann gibts einen aus Carbon bei Ebay. Oder du schneidest ein Stück von nem alten Mantel raus und machst den mit zwei Kabelbindern fest...geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratchIT (15. Dezember 2012)

der mantel tipp ist definitiv günstiger...nehm ich.

danke dafür!


----------



## studicker (16. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meine neue Alte vor der gestrigen Matschrunde 

6°C haben selbst dem letzten Schnee den Rest gegeben und wir sahen danach aus wie die Erdferkel. Aber der Eigenbau-Marshguard hat sich super bewehrt und die meine Mitfahrer wollten auch gleich einen haben 

Gewogen hab ich's noch nicht, aber es ist gefühlt leichter(?) als das Canyon Nerve und das BMC Trailfox 02 von nem Bekannten...









Der Spacerturm ist nach der Tour sofort über den Lenker gewandert und verschwindet demnächst vollständig. Die Front war so schon verdammt hoch.

Eine Frage hab ich mal an die unter euch, die den Schaltzug hinten auch durch die Schwinge geführt haben. Kann es sein, dass dort beim Einfedern irgendwie Spannung aufgebaut wird und das Schaltwerk sich leicht bewegt/selbst schaltet? Ich hatte bergauf gelegentlich ne springende Kette, obwohl die Schaltung am Montageständer problemlos lief.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Dezember 2012)

studicker
Wenn die Zugschleife gross genug ist, bewegt sich da nix, mal bei mir nicht so.
Schönes  Bike hast du da, nur viiieeeel zu leicht


----------



## Solidcruiser (16. Dezember 2012)

Selbstgebastelte Marsh Guards gehen echt gut! Hier habe ich n Milch Tetrapack zurecht geschnitten umgedreht dass die bedruckten Seiten innen sind und mit durchsichtigem tape umwickelt, dann mit einem Locher Löcher rein gemacht und mit Kabelbinder befestigt


----------



## Nill (17. Dezember 2012)

sehr geiler Räder/ Bilder hier


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte die selbe Befürchtung, als ich den Schaltzug durch den Hinterbau gelegt habe. Bei meinem x-9 Schaltwer, ist der Bogen sehr klein. Ich komm aus dem Hinterbau und dann in 2 Cm direkt in das Schaltwerk. Mit einem Bogen wird das ganze noch schwieriger. Ich habe schon deutlich gemerkt, dass ich mehr Kraft zum Schalten aufbringen muss. Ein "selbständiges" Schalten habe ich jedoch noch nicht erlebt.
LG Linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0GER (17. Dezember 2012)

Momentan bin ich echt gefrustet, denn wir hatten vor wenigen Tagen noch so gegen 30cm Schnee, doch nun muss diese blöde Warmfront alles wegputzen, GRRRR  Dabei fing die "nicht-Bike-putz-Saison" so gut an und ich konnte die Nokian Freddies so früh wie noch nie montieren. Tja, wird bei uns wohl nix mit weissen Weihnachten, so zumindest sagt's der Wetterbericht. Jetzt hoffe ich aber wenigstens, dass bald nach Weihnachten wieder etwas Schnee fällt, im Matsch bei 2-5°C biken ist ja echt kein wahres Vergnügen.

Wie sieht es bei euch so aus?


----------



## jan84 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich habs Scratch eingemottet (/ is gerade zwecks generalüberholung zerlegt) bis es im Januar das erste mal wieder innen Park geht. Das Hardtail macht - erfreulicherweise - einfach exorbitant viel Spaß und keine Arbeit . 
Hab auch beschlossen das Scratch nächste Saison nochmal zu fahren bevor es ausgemustert wird. Hoffe mal drauf, dass das dritte Jahr (fahre zieml. viel) noch ohne weitere Probleme am Rahmen geht und die neue KS hält .


----------



## martinfueloep (18. Dezember 2012)

Ein letztes Bild, bevor sich ein anderer darüber freuen darf:



Details zum Bike gibt's im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...em-rc2dh-vivid-r2c-saint-cane-creek-angle-set


----------



## scratchIT (19. Dezember 2012)

was an dem bike wirkt auf mich so unstimmig?
ist der rahmen größe M?

mfg


----------



## martinfueloep (19. Dezember 2012)

@ scratchIT: ja, ist ein M. ungewohnt für ein scratch könnte der flache LW sein, kombiniert mit dem langen Vorbau. Im Fahrbetrieb war/ist das so überhaupt nicht unstimmig


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, liegt am langen Vorbau.
Würde es ja nehmen, aber ist mir leider zwei Nummern zu klein.


----------



## martinfueloep (19. Dezember 2012)

@ lipper-zipfel: ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sich jemand findet, dem der M-rahmen passt!
 
sollte das nicht passieren, könnte ich dir ja einreden, dass es ein XL ist?


----------



## jan84 (19. Dezember 2012)

Aber auch nur vonner Sitzhöhe her. Ne Freundin fährt das Scratch auch in 17,5 mit 60er Vorbau. Ich hab auf dem 21,5er nen 30er drauf, praktisch können wir die Räder ohne Probleme hin und her taucshen. Das kleinen is halt nen tick agiler, aber ansich problemlos austauschbar. Länge unterscheidet sich nach Größe ja kaum. 

Hab meinen Rahmen eben vom Ablaugen abgeholt, sieht irgendwie doch besser aus als der runtergranzte Lack . Bilder folgen sobalds wieder aufgebaut ist.


----------



## scratchIT (24. Dezember 2012)

ich kopier mal. vllt. ist euch das problem bekannt.

nachdem ich die feder von blau auf lila gewechselt habe, ist es jetzt  so, dass es sich anfühlt, als würde die gabel trocken laufen.
beim einfedern ist es ein reibendes weniger gleitendes gefühl.

woran kann das liegen?
hab ich die falsche feder?
an der alten feder z.b. ist klein schrumpfschlauch, an der neuen schon.
ich hab die preload kappe mal abgelassen und durchgedrückt...da merk ich nichts.
hmm...hoiffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin,
einige fahren im Winter Enduro oder machen sonst wie Kilometer auf dem Fahrrad,ich gehe ins warme.
Hier mal mein "Wintertraining"
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBBAFs-SiAw"]One Dayz' One Day - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (28. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meins 
Original als Air http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1279867 
Und Umbau auf Coil... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1279868 
Is viel schwerer als vorher aber geht um Welten besser den Berg hinab...
 @Mr.Nox: Cooles Video, dein Rad muss nich gut Bergauf gehen wa? Kannst du ja schon gut genug 

Mfg


----------



## scratchIT (29. Dezember 2012)

in der coil version zehnmal schöner.
wieviel schwerer ist es denn?

gfm


----------



## ElMojito (29. Dezember 2012)

Der Lenker und die Griffe machen optisch schon einiges aus... Die Fotos sind aber vom Handy, da sieht man nicht all zu viel 
Ich glaub als Air war es bei Ca. 16,5kg 
Jetzt schätze ich mal 17.5kg... Gewogen hab ichs aber seit dem Umbau nicht mehr...
Juckt mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht  
Für Berg auf und Touren fahren hab ich noch n FuelEx...


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Coil Version, aber meins wiegt in XL und auch komplett Coil mit Totem 16,5Kg.
Also sind 17,5kg etwas zu hoch gegriffen.
Auch von der Berreifung liege ich ähnlich.


----------



## ElMojito (30. Dezember 2012)

Aber die 17 knack ich bestimmt...
16,5 warens mit RS Reverb, Fox Float 36 160mm, Fox RP2...
Jetzt mit Totem, DHXRC4,Raceface Respond mit Bash und 2 Kettenblättern Plus schwere Reifen fühlt es sich halt wesentlich schwerer an! Muss aber sagen, dass ich jetzt viel besser mit klar komme! 
Und vom Gewicht her fühlt es sich "sicherer" an! 
Die 20mm mehr Federweg der Totem merkt man natürlich auch 
Bin mal gespannt ob ich die Kettenstrebe nächste Saison durch bekomme...
Hab das Rad seit September 2011 und im schnitt 3 mal die Woche Artgerecht im Einsatz gehabt, bis auf die Wintermonate (Dezember bis mitte März) und immer noch die 1 Strebe drin! 
Ich glaube ich hab einfach Glück gehabt... 
Vielleicht bricht sie gar nicht mehr... 
Hat sonst noch wer die 1 Strebe drin? 
Würde mich mal interessieren...

Mfg Pascal


----------



## Thoge (31. Dezember 2012)

Mein Scratch 8 Coil (2011) hat noch immer die 1. Strebe  
In 2012 ein gutes Dutzend Bikeparktage plus 1 Woche Freerideshuttle und ein paar Touren (hochtragen/runterfahren) im steilen Gelände.
Wiege fahrfertig knappe 90 Kilo.
Bin trotzdem froh, daß es jetzt - dank der Initiative einiger hier - stabilere Austauschstreben gibt. Man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Solidcruiser (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch noch die 1. Strebe drin, laut Vorbesitzer. Ist ein 2010 9er. Werde es die neue Saison durch viele Parks prügeln inklusive rookies cup


----------



## 4XRacerPB (31. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir ist es auch noch die erste und trotz einiger Ausflüge zb leogang ,öfters Winterberg usw nix zu sehen...


----------



## bike1 (31. Dezember 2012)

Mein Scratch 7 von Nov. 2010 hat auch noch die 1. Strebe drin. Die neue überarbeite Schwinge liegt aber für alle Fälle im Keller bereit. Leider gabs die nur in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratchIT (11. Januar 2013)

mal davon abgesehn, gewicht, federweg etc. alles überbewertet.
bergauf z.b. ist mein scratch auch nicht viel langsamer als mein ht.


----------



## jan84 (14. Januar 2013)

Frisch für die neue Saison . Paar Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu machen. Lenker/Vorbau ist nen Experiment, bin letztes Jahr mit 720/30 mm eigentlich super klargekommen, aber man sollte das ja immer mal wieder Verifizieren . Reverb ist erstmal nicht dran weils die nächsten Wochen wohl vorwiegend im Park bewegt wird. 

grüße,
Jan in der Hoffnung, dass es spätestens Ende 2013 ne ordentliche Scratch Alternative gibt .


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Januar 2013)

Hey Jan schaut echt guat aus das Scratch in RAW.
Ich muss glaube ich auch etwas an Gewicht reduzieren, kannst du mir sagen, was der Rahmen durch die Entlackung verloren hat?
Aber mit den Magurabremsen kann ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr anfreunden.


----------



## jan84 (14. Januar 2013)

Um die 100-150g warens. 
Ich bin von den Maguras weiterhin begeistert. Habe am Hardtail mittlerweile SLX dran, die Hebel hams mir seit dem total angetan. Werd jetzt mal testweise nen XT-Hebel an ne Marta packen. Bleibt aber geschmackssache .


----------



## pol73 (19. Januar 2013)

Diese ist meine, ietrz mit reverb 15kg , grussen von sud Schweitz (sorry für miene deutch, besser auf italienisch)





kleine video

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2390975110945&set=vb.1747891240&type=2&theater

Ciao a tutti


----------



## Bashorbadger (19. Januar 2013)

awesome view!


edit: super panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pol73 (19. Januar 2013)

ist oben Gottard pass 2660mt


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Januar 2013)

Super Bike pol73


----------



## ElMojito (19. Januar 2013)

@ pol73 super Rad

@ Alle,
Ich wollte mir ein paar Huberbushings bestellen, also hab ich heute mal die Buchsen vermessen...
Dazu hab ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut und erstmal die Einbaubreite direkt am Dämpfer  gemessen...
Oben und unten waren das dann 39.85mm... Zur Kontrolle nochmal am Rahmen selber.. an der Unteren Aufnahme passte das auch, also stimmte überein! Oben an der Wippe jedoch waren's dann 40,3mm... 
Und auf der Homepage steht, dass der Bolzendurchmesser meist 6-8mm beträt... Ich hab 10mm gemessen...
Ich meine hier mal gelesen zu haben, dass der ein oder andere hier auch die Buchsen bestellt hat... 
Hattet ihr an der Wippe und Dämpfer auch unterschiedliche Maße gemessen? Ging das mit dem Bolzendurchmesser problemlos? Weil auf der Homepage glaub ich nur für 6mm Bolzen nen Adapter mitgeliefert wird... Ich wollte Montag eh mal da anrufen... Wollte nur vielleicht schonmal vorab n paar Infos haben, wie es so lief mit der Bestellung... Der Herr Huber soll aber sehr gut drauf sein hab ich gehört.... 


MfG Pascal


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Januar 2013)

Ja das passt so, wenn du über das Formular bestellst kannst auch den 10er Durchmesser auswählen und die Masse in der Breite waren auch unterschiedlich.
Nimm ruhig das am Dämpfer gemessene Mass, dann passt er auch sicher rein.
Wenn die Schraube am Hauptlager oder an der Wippe mehr vorspannst, dann verändert sich das Mass eh wieder geringfügig.


----------



## Nill (20. Januar 2013)

oh man......warum habe ich bloß kein Scratch mehr 

Super Bild !  @Jan: geiles Rad.......i miss my ride


----------



## ElMojito (20. Januar 2013)

@Nill, im Bikemarkt schwirren zur Zeit öfter welche rum 

@ lipper zipfel, danke für die Info... Hab mir das mit der Wippe schon fast so gedacht, werde die Tage mal messen wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist... Nur so aus Neugier...
Bin mal gespannt, wie der DHX RC4 dann so läuft!


----------



## studicker (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab für meins stumpf 40x10 für oben und unten bestellt und die flutschen hervorragend. Hab mich dabei an den Standardmaßen orientiert, weil die gemessenen Abweichungen wohl eher durch Fertigungstoleranzen entstehen.


----------



## R0GER (20. Januar 2013)

Was gestern mit dem Auto unlustig war, nämlich Glatteis wegen Eisregen, war heute mit dem Scratch und Nokian Freddies ein heiden Spass . Jetzt fehlt nur noch kurz etwas Wärme, sodass auch gröbere Strecken, die momentan noch mit Schnee bedeckt sind, eisiger werden und dann ist's perfekt. So liebe ich den Winter, kein putzten, nur Spass  

Wer von euch hat auch Spikes montiert?


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich, aber nur am Bike um täglich zur Arbei zu kommen, aber das macht immer riesig Spass.
Das gefährlichste dabei sind die Autofahrer, wenn es frisch geschneit hat, oder gerade schneit wie sau.


----------



## ElMojito (20. Januar 2013)

studicker schrieb:


> Ich hab für meins stumpf 40x10 für oben und unten bestellt und die flutschen hervorragend. Hab mich dabei an den Standardmaßen orientiert, weil die gemessenen Abweichungen wohl eher durch Fertigungstoleranzen entstehen.



Welche Variante hast du denn bestellt? 3/3 teilig, 2/3 teilig oder 2/2 teilig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studicker (20. Januar 2013)

2/2 ich wollte erst beide 3-teilig und bunt elox, weil ich den Rahmen bei Gelegenheit neu eloxieren/pulvern lassen will. Aber da die Farbe noch nicht feststeht, tut's 2-teilig bis dahin auch.


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Januar 2013)

3teilig ist aber am Besten, wenn dann gleich die Beste Lösung nehmen.


----------



## pol73 (20. Januar 2013)

heute morgen, viel spass


----------



## urks (21. Januar 2013)

hier tut sich ja gerade wieder einiges.

Zu den Buchsen: ich hab auch die 3-teiligen verbaut. Ist eindeutig die  bessere Lösung. Maß: 40x10 (oben und unten).


----------



## studicker (21. Januar 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> 3teilig ist aber am Besten, wenn dann gleich die Beste Lösung nehmen.



Das sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Zu der Zeit musste ich aber mein bescheidenes Budget irgendwie sinnvoll aufteilen. Und Huber-Buchsen sollten es auf alle Fälle sein.


----------



## R0GER (21. Januar 2013)

@pol73,

Haha, Photo könnte von mir sein. Hab beinahe gleiches Bike und landschaftlich sieht es bei mir im Aargau auch so aus , nur war es heute morgen und vor wenigen Minuten als ich noch im Wald war etwas dunkler.


----------



## pol73 (23. Januar 2013)

R0GER schrieb:


> @pol73,
> 
> Haha, Photo könnte von mir sein. Hab beinahe gleiches Bike und landschaftlich sieht es bei mir im Aargau auch so aus , nur war es heute morgen und vor wenigen Minuten als ich noch im Wald war etwas dunkler.



photo von deine??


----------



## R0GER (24. Januar 2013)




----------



## PimFreesoul (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach zwei monatiger harter Fahrrad Abstinenz ist es jetzt fertig das "Puky Weisser Schwan"... 

matt weiß ist eigentlich nicht so meins aber ich wollts an das original anlehnen und etwas schlichter....

Neue Lager eingepresst und Rahmen gepulvert.... und noch n paar neue Kleinigkeiten.... (Huber Bushings, Acros Steuersatz,Lenker, Laufräder,...)


freu mich schon auf besseres Wetter.... und la Palma im Februar

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1296784
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1296789
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1296787

und das alte:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1296779


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mariomx2000 (29. Januar 2013)

Hi, eine Frage:

Einbaulänge eines Dämpfers mit 222mm, welche Probleme könnten auftauchen? (gibts überhaupt welche?)
(hab die Sufu probiert aber konkret nix gfunden...)

und gleich dazu: ist ein gebrauchter Evolver ISX 6 geeignet (besser) für Freeride, aber auch Park/DH als DHX 4?


----------



## flight78 (29. Januar 2013)

Der Evolver ISX 6 soll gut gehen, bin den aber selber noch nicht gefahren.
Ist halt leichter und wippt eventuell weniger als ein Coildämpfer.
Für hauptsächlich Park würde ich den Dhx 4 vorziehen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Januar 2013)

mariomx2000
Ein Dämpfer mit 222mm verursacht eine leichte Kollision am Oberrohr und verändert den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel.
Weiss nicht, ob das sinnvoll wäre......
Aber vielleicht wären zweimal excentrische Dämpferbuchsen eine Möglichkeit, müsste man aber genau prüfen.


----------



## Nill (30. Januar 2013)

Hi Jungs, 

hoffe der Winter ist bald vorbei 

War mal wieder mit dem Kleine Bruder vom Scratch unterwegs - Das Remedy
Bis bald im Wald !


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Januar 2013)

Fährt der Kameramann das Trekkingbike?
Surft der auch so die Trails ab?
Ich habe ja mehrere 2000er hinter der Haustüre, aber bei dir sieht es doch auch ganz nett aus, gefällt, das Video.
Wenn der Winter dann auf 2000 vorbei ist, dann treffen wir uns, oder?


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2013)

Hätte einmal "neue" Kettenstreben (die neuen ohne die Zuganschläge, nicht allzuviel gefahren (Caidom Wochenende, ein Endurorennen und ca. 10 Touren), Lack schwarz glänzend, Lager spielfrei) und nen Evolver ISX6 Air (inkl 3 tlg. Huberbuchsen fürs Scratch) über. Bei Interesse PN. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (30. Januar 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Fährt der Kameramann das Trekkingbike?
> Surft der auch so die Trails ab?
> Ich habe ja mehrere 2000er hinter der Haustüre, aber bei dir sieht es doch auch ganz nett aus, gefällt, das Video.
> Wenn der Winter dann auf 2000 vorbei ist, dann treffen wir uns, oder?



Na klar !!! Den Sommer muss ich vorbei kommen 

PS: war eine Kamera Frau


----------



## mariomx2000 (30. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten, suche viel. doch lieber an Vivid air (in der richtigen Länge), oder bleib beim Fox bis er in geist aufgibt...

mfg


----------



## hans.d.87 (31. Januar 2013)

mariomx2000 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, suche viel. doch lieber an Vivid air (in der richtigen Länge), oder bleib beim Fox bis er in geist aufgibt...
> 
> mfg


 
Mach es so wie ich:

Ich fahre einen umgebauten DHX 5.0. Gekürzt von 222 mm auf ca. 218mm.

Somit passt der problemlos in den Rahmen und du hast spürbar mehr Federweg am Heck 

Allerdings ist der Umbau vom Dämpfer ziemlich tricky..


----------



## svenson69 (31. Januar 2013)

Als neuer Scratchbesitzer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hier mal mein Spielzeug,mit fast fertigen Aufbau(ein paar Teile fehlen leider noch)




Teileliste:
         Rahmen
         Trek Scratch 8 2011
             Dämpfer
         Rock Shox   Vivid Air Tune M/M
             Gabel
         Rock Shox Totem SoloAir 2011
             Laufräder
         Tune King/Kong
Notubes Ztr Flow/Sapim CX-race 

             Bremse
Shimano Saint 203mm +  203 Scheiben
             Schaltwerk
Shimano Saint SS

             Kassette
Sram pg-970 11-23
             Kurbelsatz

         E.13 Lg1R 165mm ink Innenlager/36 Renthal Kettenblatt
             Trigger
Shimano Saint
             Pedalen
         Nc-17   Sudpin III X-line
             Lenker
Renthal Fatbar 10mm

             Vorbau
Renthal Duo

             Steuersatz
         Cane creek Angleset -1 grad
             Sattelstütze
         Kind   Shock Dropzone Ø31,6mm, 385mm, Hub: 125mm
Sattel
         Selle   Italia SLR flow Carbonio
             Sattelklemme
         Bontager 36,9
Griffe
         Odi Ruffian 
Reifen
Maxxis Highroller II 42st DH/ Muddy Mary 2.35 Vertstar DH
             Kette
         Kmc X9SL gold
             Kettenführung   
         E.13 Lg1 Tr 

Schläuche
Schwalbe SV13F


----------



## Bashorbadger (31. Januar 2013)

Alter schwede mega gut!!!


----------



## Mr.Nox (31. Januar 2013)

Ich such noch ein Schickes Kettenblatt! Ist das Schwarz oder das typische Renthal Braun/Bronze?


----------



## svenson69 (31. Januar 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich such noch ein Schickes Kettenblatt! Ist das Schwarz oder das typische Renthal Braun/Bronze?


das ist einfach schwarz lackiert
ist aber nicht die beste lösung!


----------



## Mr.Nox (31. Januar 2013)

Hat denn jemand noch ein guten Tipp. Ich such ein 34KB in Schwarz und am besten "leicht". Bisher bin ich bei RaceFace hängen geblieben


----------



## svenson69 (31. Januar 2013)

Carbocage oder e.thirteen
*
*


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Februar 2013)

svenson69
schönes Bike hast dir da aufgebaut, vorallem die Totem ist allererste Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Februar 2013)

Ist der Unterrohrschutz angeklebt? Ich sehe keine Kabelbinder! Sieht sehr clean aus!


----------



## svenson69 (1. Februar 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ist der Unterrohrschutz angeklebt? Ich sehe keine Kabelbinder! Sieht sehr clean aus!


ist noch nicht fest,hatte keine passenden kabelbinder!


----------



## Nill (2. Februar 2013)

seeeeeehr geiles Teil 

Mut zur Farbe hat sich geloht ! TOP !


----------



## jan84 (3. Februar 2013)

So, nachdem ich jetzt doch noch vor Saisonbeginn auch auf nen Enduro umgestiegen bin, kurzer erster Erfahrungsbericht. Ist Copy & Paste aus nem Speci-Enduro Thread, dachte mir aber könnte hier auch ggf. für einige interessant sein falls man mal ne Alternative zum Scratch sucht. 

Kurzer Hintergrund:
Mit dem Scratch (Bild) bin ich -trotz der fünften Kettenstreben in zwei Jahren- absolut zufrieden bin. Ausgemustert wird der Rahmen einfach wegen dem "Alter". Einfach weil das Bike sehr viel geutzt wurde und auch sehr viel im Park gefahren. Bei dem Umfang war bei mir nach 2 Jahren der Punkt erreicht wo ich dem Rahmen nichtmehr ohne wenn und aber vertrauen, wobei ich diesbzgl. aber auch beruflich vorgeschädigt/überempfindlich bin/sein könnte. 
Ich fuhr mit dem Trek alles von Forstwegtouren bis zu 12h DH Rennen. 

Zum Enduro:
2013er Comp als Komplettrad gekauft und quasi alle Teile von dem Trek übernommen. Bei dem Komplettrad war ich erstmal überrascht, dass es relativ leicht war. Ich hätte bei der "kleinsten" Ausstattung mehr gewicht erwartet. Beim Umbau zeigte sich dann auch der Grund, es sind irgendwie keine "Mogelteile" (sehr schwere Kassetten oÄ) verbaut. Die Laufräder sind mit 1960g bei 24 - 24,5mm Maulweite auch absolut konkurrenzfähig zu 3-400 Euro Laufradsätzen. Die Montagequalität überraschte mich auch positiv, es war überall Fett wo Fett hingehörte, die Drehmomente und Leitungslängen passten. Das kannte sich so von quasi noch keinem Komplettbike. Aus diversen Gründen hab ich dann eben fast alle Teile von dem Trek übernommen, nach dem Umbau sah es so aus:



(man ignoriere den Apfel ).

erFAHRung:
- Ich hatte aufgrund der Geometrie erwartet, dass das Enduro im steilen bergauf früher steigt als das Trek. Das bestätigte sich auch so. Die Front geht spürbar früher hoch, scheint für mich aber noch in einem akzeptablen Rahmen zu sein. Absenkbare Gabel kommt aus div. Gründen nicht in Frage. 

- Sprintet man im Wiegetritt ist der Hinterbau bei dem Enduro (Dämpfer offen, "descend") ruhiger als bei dem Trek bzw. geht nicht so durch den Federweg. Antritte kommen etwas direkter.

- Beim Vortrieb (normales Pedalieren bergauf/eben/bergab) nehmen sich die Räder nichts. 

- Für meinen Geschmack (!) hat der Dämpfer zu wenig Druckstufe. Im Descend Modus fühlte es sich während der Abfahrt beim Pumpen im Gelände und bei kleineren Sprüngen relativ undefiniert an. Im Trail/Climb Modus war das ganze zwar besser, aber da besteht noch ein bisschen Potential. Ich fahre im allgemeinen aber ziemlich viel Druckstufe, meine Abstimmung funktioniert auch erst bei etwas höheren Geschwindigkeiten wirklich. Darunter fährt sichs meistens wien Sack Nüsse. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das hier beschriebene "Problem" für viele Fahrer nicht relevant. 

- Laufruhe von dem Rad in moderatem Gelände (Pfälzer Wald) ist gut & unauffällig, war bei der Geomtrie aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten. 

- Das Heck lässt sich aus der Hüfte besser um kurven Drücken (Schnellfahren) als das Trek, das hatte ich aufgrund der Kettenstrebenlänge bzw. dem Verhältnis Oberrohr vs. Kettenstrebenlänge auch so erwartet. 

- Umsetzen (Langsamfahren) ging mit dem Trek besser, das hatte ich aber auch so erwartet, siehe vorherigen Punkt. 


Insgesamt bin ich bisher absolut zufrieden. In den Dämpfer muss ich nochn bisschen Arbeit stecken (Dämpfung anpassen lassen oder austauschen). Wie das Rad in gröberem Gelände geht (DH Wildbad uÄ) muss sich noch zeigen, ich bin aufjedenfall zuversichtlich. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nill (4. Februar 2013)

schöner Eindruck vom Enduro - Doch das Scratch bleibt die Bergab Rakete 

Stand vor 2 Wochen auch in München in einem Store und hätte mich fasst wich klopfen lassen  - Jetzt kommt erst mal ein HT .


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Februar 2013)

@Nill: ich fahre bald deinen spank Lenker, hoffe das geht klar? Bin übrigens im August in Berlin zwecks seeed Konzert auf das meine Freundin geht. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal?!


----------



## Nill (4. Februar 2013)

geht klar  ... beides 

Bring dein Radel mit


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Februar 2013)

Schönes Bike Jan, ist auch schon in meinem Freundeskreis unterwegs und hat durchweg gute Kritiken erhalten.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Februar 2013)

@Nill
Ok, wir können aber nur ein kleines HT für'n Mellowpark mitnehmen weil wir zu fünft plus Gepäck reisen. Hoffe, das geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Februar 2013)

Scratcher entschuldigt, dass ich als ex scratcher hier ein Fremdrad poste 
 @Nill: Habe heute deinen ex Lenker montiert. Find schon witzig, wie klein die Welt manchmal ist.


----------



## chipmunk (6. Februar 2013)

So,

Sachen sind vom Pulvern zurück. Jetzt wird aufgebaut und die Tage kommen dann mal Bilder. Ich freu mich schon wieder mit dem Scratch zu gurken.


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Februar 2013)

Geiles Moped Schulte, wo ist der Motor?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Februar 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Geiles Moped Schulte, wo ist der Motor?



Jo danke! Der Motor hängt mit unglaublicher PS Zahl links und rechts in meienr Hüfte


----------



## Nill (7. Februar 2013)

man man man ....jetzt fahren sie alle DH  Geiles GERÄT

Wann drehen wir mal eine Runde mit dem Hobel ? Bzw. Wann machen die Bikeparks wieder aus


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Februar 2013)

Hey Nils,


also ein Teil der Bikeparks hier in der Nähe haben entweder durchgehend geöffnet (Warstein, Filthy Trails, teilweise Malmedy) und Winterberg + Willingen machen meist so im April wieder auf. Dann können wir gern Runden hier zusammen drehen.

Der dicke Hobel kam, weil ich gern mal so nen Dingen testen wollte. Macht irre Spaß und dann muss mein Last nicht mehr so leiden auch wenn ich nicht so ein Draufgänger bin wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (9. Februar 2013)

So,es ist fertig





Rahmen----------Trek Scratch 8 2011 Gr.M
Dämpfer----------Rock Shox Vivid Air Tune M/M
Gabel--------------Rock Shox Totem SoloAir 2011
Laufräder    -------- Tune King/Kong Notubes Ztr Flow/Sapim CX-ray
Bremse-----------Shimano Saint 203mm +  203 Scheiben
Schaltwerk-------Shimano Saint SS
Kassette----------Sram pg-970 11-23
Kurbelsatz-------Truvative Descendant 170mm/36 Renthal Kettenblatt
Trigger------------Shimano Saint
Pedale------------Nc-17 Sudpin III X-line
Lenker------------Renthal Fatbar
Vorbau------------Renthal Duo
Steuersatz-------Cane creek Angleset -1 grad
Sattelstütze-----Kind Shock Dropzone Ø31,6mm, 385mm, Hub: 125mm
Sattel-------------Selle Italia SLR flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--Bontager 36,9
Griffe------------Odi Ruffian 
Reifen-----------Maxxis Highroller 60a/ Continental Baron BCC 2.3
Kette------------Kmc X9SL gold
Kettenführung-E.13 Lg1 Tr +Schrauben
Schläuche-----Schwalbe SV13F/Continental Mtb-light

Gewicht 14,92kg


----------



## Thiel (9. Februar 2013)

Geiles Teil!
Farblich passt es perfekt zusammen finde ich.

Würde auf keinen Fall mehr Rot dran packen!


----------



## woodmonkey (9. Februar 2013)

Das Rot ist superschön. Schöner Parkaufbau.

Die Woche dann Bilder von meinem Enduroaufbau. Zementgrau. Bin gerade dabei es zusammenzustrippen.


----------



## Nill (9. Februar 2013)

ROT !! Super sieht es aus ! Jetzt aber ab in den Park mit dir 


noch mal bessere bilder und ab in den BIKE DER WOCH Katalog


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön das rote Scratch!
Auch das Gewicht ist ne ansage, da werd ich ja ganz neidisch, andererseits, mit den Reifen ja auch kein Problem, sich 1 Kilo zu sparen


----------



## svenson69 (11. Februar 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Sehr schön das rote Scratch!
> Auch das Gewicht ist ne ansage, da werd ich ja ganz neidisch, andererseits, mit den Reifen ja auch kein Problem, sich 1 Kilo zu sparen


mit 2-ply dh-reifen wiegt es 500-600g mehr
wenns aber nur abwärts geht kommt auch ne andere sattelstütze rein und dann spar ich auch wieder 400g.es gleicht sich immer wieder aus


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2013)

Verdammt du Glücklicher mit einem Luftfahrwerk


----------



## SteffenUp (11. Februar 2013)

Macht man denn mit nem Luftfahrwerk soviel gut (Gewichtsmäßig)?
Die Totem Solo-Air wiegt doch in etwa das Gleiche wie meine Fox Van36 R (Coil).  
Oder reißt es der Dämpfer raus?
Bin dabei mein Scratch etwas abzuspecken 

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich fahre Totem mit Stahlfeder und den Rahmen mit Stahlfederdämpfer.
Rahmengrösse ist XL, vorher hatte ich  Luftfederelemente(Lyrik/RP2) und lag bei 15Kg, jetzt sind es 16,3Kg.
Wobei ich nicht mehr wechseln werde, ich liebe die Stahlfedern und die Gabel sackt nicht so durch wie eine Luftgabel.


----------



## woodmonkey (11. Februar 2013)

SteffenUp schrieb:


> Oder reißt es der Dämpfer raus?
> Bin dabei mein Scratch etwas abzuspecken
> 
> Steffen



Hi,

Der Dämpfer macht schon viel aus. Nur die Dämpfungseinheit eines Coil-Dämpfers wiegt schon soviel wie die meisten Luftdämpfer +-. Und da ist noch nicht die Feder drin. So grob 400gr sollten da drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (11. Februar 2013)

Ich würde bei Coil bleiben. Hatte Luft beim Scratch mal über 6 Monate probiert - danach stand fest = NUR NOCH COIL 

Vorne stand bei mir immer eine Lyrik oder Totem SOLO AIR drin, beide jeweils mit DH Kartusche. Lief gut  Coil läuft aber auch da besser. 
Aber dort war mir das Gewicht wichtiger.

BTW:
Hey Jungs,

vielleicht gefällt euch ja die Art wie wir hier in Berlin Radfahren. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1308284?in=set


----------



## ElMojito (11. Februar 2013)

SteffenUp schrieb:


> Macht man denn mit nem Luftfahrwerk soviel gut (Gewichtsmäßig)?
> Die Totem Solo-Air wiegt doch in etwa das Gleiche wie meine Fox Van36 R (Coil).
> Oder reißt es der Dämpfer raus?
> Bin dabei mein Scratch etwas abzuspecken
> ...



Ich kann dir jetzt nicht das jeweilige Gewicht nennen, aber mein DHX RC4 wiegt doch ne Ecke mehr, als den RP2 den ich ausgetauscht hab....
Aber das mehr Gewicht hat sich für mich auf jeden Fall gelohnt! Läuft im Park viel besser mit dem RC4 und der Totem Coil als vorher mit Rp2 und Fox Float! 
Wollte ich das Scratch doch eher als Enduro fahren wollen, würde ich wahrscheinlich ne Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir und nen Vivid Air bevorzugen
Wobei dieser Aufbau auch vollkommen Parktauglich wäre!


----------



## svenson69 (11. Februar 2013)

Man kann ja auch nicht einen rp2 mit einem Vivid Air vergleichen
Das sind Welten!!
ich fahr jetzt schon im dritten Bike ein Vivid Air und kann's immer nur empfehlen.
Bei der Gabel geb ich dir recht.bin schon enttäuscht von der Gabel,werd sie wahrscheinlich auch auf coil umbauen.
Oder es kommt eine coil Lyrik rein.


----------



## SteffenUp (11. Februar 2013)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Der Dämpfer macht schon viel aus. Nur die Dämpfungseinheit eines Coil-Dämpfers wiegt schon soviel wie die meisten Luftdämpfer +-. Und da ist noch nicht die Feder drin. So grob 400gr sollten da drin sein.




hey,

habe grad mal meinen Dämpfer incl. Stahlfeder gewogen (Bike ist wegen Lagerwechsel eh zerlegt).

Mein Fox Van-R mit 450x2.80 Feder wiegt genau: 753g

Kann mir jemand sagen was der Vivid Air passend fürs Scratch wiegt?
Müssten irgendwas um die 570g sein oder??


----------



## Thiel (11. Februar 2013)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=vivid


----------



## svenson69 (11. Februar 2013)

588g ink huber-buchsen


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2013)

Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei der Stahlfeder.


----------



## woodmonkey (11. Februar 2013)

Der kommt jetzt rein (also nicht genau der, aber das Modell  )

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4712/manitou-dampfer-swinger-expert-air

Ich mag Stahlfeder auch, aber jetzt kommt halt mal Luft zum testen und leichterem Tourenfahren. Würde ich noch regelmässig mit dem Scratch in den Park wäre Luft keine Alternative.

Als Gabel ne Lyrik RC2 DH SA 2013.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Februar 2013)

Probiert den vivid aus! Ihr werdet überrascht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans.d.87 (15. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein Scratch aktuell.

Hab den Rahmen nach der chemischen Entlackung noch mit Stahlwolle bearbeitet.

So sieht es dann aus. Leider nur ein Foto im Keller.





Die 180er VAN habe ich gegen eine 160er Float getauscht. 
Das sind ca. 650 gr. weniger. 

Die Float hab ich dann auf 170 mm Federweg umgebaut. Konnte wegen dem schlechten Wetter noch keine Probefahrt machen.

Wenn es nicht passen sollte, kommt vielleicht wieder ne Coil rein.

Hinten bleibt der umgebaute DHX erst mal drin.


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Februar 2013)

ja sauber, gefällt.
Jetzt noch an kurzen Vorbau und das Bike ist perfekt.


----------



## ElMojito (15. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus 
Mal n Video zur Abwechslung... War nur schon etwas aus der Puste

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/26805


----------



## hans.d.87 (15. Februar 2013)

Cooles Video 

Wo ist die Strecke, sieht schön flowig aus.


----------



## slawo (15. Februar 2013)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Scratch aktuell.
> 
> Hab den Rahmen nach der chemischen Entlackung noch mit Stahlwolle bearbeitet.
> 
> ...



Dir ist klar, dass das rosten wird nach deiner Stahlwolle-Behandlung?


----------



## ElMojito (15. Februar 2013)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> Cooles Video
> 
> Wo ist die Strecke, sieht schön flowig aus.



In Bischofsmais, das ist in Bayern... Bei Regen...
Is nur ein Drittel der gesamten Strecke.... Is der Hammer da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (15. Februar 2013)

Flow Country + Scratch gehören zusammen und geht wie sau


----------



## hans.d.87 (15. Februar 2013)

slawo schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass das rosten wird nach deiner Stahlwolle-Behandlung?


 
Na das will ich sehen, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. 
Aber ich lass mich gern belehren...


----------



## slawo (15. Februar 2013)

Mit der Wolle hast du feine Stahlpartikel ins Alu eingearbeitet. Hast es somit "verseucht".
Ich wünsche es dir natürlich nicht, aber die Möglichkeit besteht dass der Rahmen nun rostet.


----------



## ElMojito (16. Februar 2013)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> Flow Country + Scratch gehören zusammen und geht wie sau



Ohh Jaa 
Bischofsmais ist aber generell ein Scratch Eldorado! Die Freeridestrecke ist schön Technisch, der Northshore Trail is auch der Hammer und Flow Country ist einfach Kopf aus und Spaß haben... läuft so zu sagen von alleine   die DH ist auch cool, aber da wird mir das Scratch sehr Nervös...
Ich hoffe ich schaffs dieses Jahr 2 wochenenden runter.... Ist mit abstand mein lieblings Park!


----------



## eh6 (18. Februar 2013)

Dämpfer im Markt passend fürs Scratch mit 70 mm Hub!!!!

Ergibt beim Scratch ca. 185 mm Federweg ;-)


----------



## jan84 (20. Februar 2013)

Hab noch ein bisschen was übrig:
Ein Paar Huberbuchsen (3 Teilig, schwarz mit einbauspuren außen (eingebaut nicht sichtbar)) fürs Scratch. Für Manitou Dämpfer. VHB 25 Euro. 
Außerdem hätte ich noch nen X0 Umwerfer (gebrauchsspuren, der Käfig wurde einmal gerichtet, funktionierte danach aber vollkommen problemlos, VHB 20 Euro). 
Jemand interesse?


----------



## heinz_st (20. Februar 2013)

hat jemand von euch seinen scratch-rahmen eloxieren lassen bzw. schon mal einen eloxierten gesehen? bin am überlegen meinen zu eloxieren, habe aber bedenken wegen möglicher verfärbungen durch unterschiedliches material.


----------



## Playlife8 (20. Februar 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach dem Bontrager Sattel der auf den Scratch serienmässig verbaut war, hat jemand einen zufällig zum Verkauf?!


----------



## woodmonkey (20. Februar 2013)

heinz_st schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch seinen scratch-rahmen eloxieren lassen bzw. schon mal einen eloxierten gesehen? bin am überlegen meinen zu eloxieren, habe aber bedenken wegen möglicher verfärbungen durch unterschiedliches material.



Hi,

schau dir mal das Ticket an was in dem Eloxierbericht verwendet wurde (Orange). So ungefähr wird sich das Scratch auch verhalten. Sind ja wahrscheinlich die selben Alusorten und Schweißmaterialien.

Gruß


----------



## Reini65 (20. Februar 2013)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach dem Bontrager Sattel der auf den Scratch serienmässig verbaut war, hat jemand einen zufällig zum Verkauf?!



Hab ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (21. Februar 2013)

Hätte die weiße Variante davon auch noch rumfliegen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Februar 2013)

Auf dem Sattel konnte ich nicht sitzen, der war die reinste Quälerei für mich.


----------



## jan84 (21. Februar 2013)

Ging mir auch so. Beim neuen Bike musste ich feststellen, dass Specialized im Gegensatz zu Trek Sättel bauen (lassen) kann die zu meinem Ar*** passen .


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist es eh egal, das Rad wird meist geschoben und getragen


----------



## jan84 (21. Februar 2013)

:d


----------



## Solidcruiser (21. Februar 2013)

Also ich find den Sattel voll gut  aber auf langzeit hab ich ihn noch nich getestet


----------



## ElMojito (21. Februar 2013)

Hab da mal ne Frage.... 
Hab diesen Winter komischer Weise weiter Sport gemacht und die Ernährung etwas umgestellt.... Ich hatte vorher übers Jahr verteilt blank immer so 85-90 kg
Und bin jetzt bei 77... Hab in meiner Totem RC die Harte Feder drin und beim DHX rc4 ne 550er Feder.... Da ich vorher immer Luftfahrwerke hatte, würde mich mal interessieren welche Federn ich nun brauche? Ich meine mit Helm, Brust und Rücken protektoren usw. Sind's bestimmt 4 kg mehr... Denke die Gabel kann ich so lassen und über die Vorspannung nachhelfen, aber der Dämpfer ist mir zu Hart.... Welche Federn würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Einer in meiner Gewichtsklasse hier? 
Mfg Pascal


----------



## Nill (22. Februar 2013)

-> für die Disziplin !

Ich habe im Scratch eine 500er in Vivid gefahren. Bei 83kg in Montur.

An der Front hatte ich immer Luft


----------



## ElMojito (22. Februar 2013)

Joa Disziplin kann man das kaum nennen  hat sich irgendwie so ergeben.... Aber danke ersmal
Wie gesagt, beim Luftfahrwerk wird halt just gepumpt und die Kilos sind Ausgeglichen 
Aber seit der rc4 im Scratch ist, läuft die kiste richtig gut  Hab jetzt auch noch die Huber Bushings drin, in passendem Blau zu meinem Rahmen... Muss nur noch der Schnee weg, dann wird ausgiebig getestet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Februar 2013)

Trag hier deine Werte ein, dann spuckt es dir die Feder aus:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx
Mit 2,5 Dämpferhub und 6,7 Federweg hinten komme ich auf eine 400er.


----------



## ElMojito (22. Februar 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Trag hier deine Werte ein, dann spuckt es dir die Feder aus:
> http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx
> Mit 2,5 Dämpferhub und 6,7 Federweg hinten komme ich auf eine 400er.



Danke für den Link  
Komme auch so auf 400-450, du fährst doch auch ne Totem oder? Welche Feder hast du denn da, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Februar 2013)

Du darfst, ich fahre die für schwere Jungs, da mit Winterspeck 90Kg an mir hängen.
Du kannst aber locker die mittlere Feder fahren.


----------



## Playlife8 (22. Februar 2013)

Also ich hatte den Standard-Sattel im Dauereinsatz und fand ihn recht gut, passt aber wohl nicht zu jedem Arsch! 

Hintergrund das ich einen weiteren Sattel suche ist das meine Freundin einen kleinen Überschlag machte und mein Bike genau auf dem Sattel gelandet ist, der war danach tiefer gelegt!


----------



## mariomx2000 (22. Februar 2013)

hi, weil gerade so von den Dämpfern gesprochen wird, beim Vivd Coil sind verschiedene Anschlaggummis drinnen. Wie wirken sich diese beim fahren aus?
Und die Scheibe (Unten, wo die Feder aufliegt) ist aus Alu und Eisen dabei, gibts da Erfahrung wegen Haltbarkeit oder warum verschiedene Materialien?

Bzw. ein Standard Set-Up?
(Fertiggewicht mittlerweile +-90kg...)

Habe den Dämpfer gebraucht gekauft und auch im www schon gestöbert, aber nix gefunden. 

mfg Mario


----------



## martinfueloep (22. Februar 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Danke für den Link
> Komme auch so auf 400-450, du fährst doch auch ne Totem oder? Welche Feder hast du denn da, wenn ich fragen darf?



Hi, also ich bin mit 78kg nackisch zuerst eine 450er gefahren, hab dann aber auf eine 500er gewechselt. Das war DEUTLICH besser! Würde ich das Scratch jetzt nicht verkaufen, hätte ich sogar noch eine 550er probiert.

Die 400er wird dir in jedem Fall viiiiel zu weich sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (22. Februar 2013)

Ja die 550er is etwas zu hart... Ne 500er probier ich als erstes... Und dann mal sehen...


----------



## woodmonkey (23. Februar 2013)

Ich bin im DHX von Anfang an eine 450er gefahren und bin damit gut zurecht gekommen. Gewicht auch so um die 78kg nakisch. Ne 500er würde wohl auch gehen, wäre dann aber straffer. Laut Frei liegt man bei dem Gewicht so zwischen beiden.


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Februar 2013)

Ich schein ein zu staffes Fahrwerk zu fahren. Hab in dem verbauten Coil Dämpfer eine 450 Feder mit einem Gewicht von 64Kg nackt. Als ich in Saalbach war, hab ich mit Rucksack und Protektoren bestimmt 10-12KG mehr gewogen. Da fuhr sich das am besten.


----------



## Thoge (23. Februar 2013)

Für Downhill eine 450er Feder (viel Sag) - für Bikeparkfreeride (springen) die 500er. 
VAN mit Huberbushings. (Neuer Dämpfer ist allerdings schon im Anmarsch, oder Baris?) Wiege netto z.Z. ca. 85 kg. 
Dafür fahr ich vorne in der VAN 180 eine etwas härtere Feder (grün) mit entsprechendem Ölmengenausgleich für weniger Progression. Eine blaue mit 3x soviel Öl geht auch, vor allem über Wurzelteppiche. (Vollkommen andere Gabel ist fürs Frühjahr schon fest geplant)


----------



## ElMojito (23. Februar 2013)

Thoge schrieb:


> Für Downhill eine 450er Feder (viel Sag) - für Bikeparkfreeride (springen) die 500er.
> VAN mit Huberbushings. (Neuer Dämpfer ist allerdings schon im Anmarsch, oder Baris?) Wiege netto z.Z. ca. 85 kg.
> Dafür fahr ich vorne in der VAN 180 eine etwas härtere Feder (grün) mit entsprechendem Ölmengenausgleich für weniger Progression. Eine blaue mit 3x soviel Öl geht auch, vor allem über Wurzelteppiche. (Vollkommen andere Gabel ist fürs Frühjahr schon fest geplant)



Mhmm aber ist das Bike dann nicht unstimmig? Ich bin ja der Ansicht, dass Hinterbau und Gabel gleich Laufen sollten... Aber wenn du damit zurecht kommst, ist es ja ok


----------



## Thoge (23. Februar 2013)

Hinten plushy und vorne straff, aber noch gut im Federweg arbeitend, ist für´s schnelle Geländefahren aber nichts ungewöhnliches, soviel ich weiß. Ich fahr das auch gerne im steilen technischen Geläuf so.


----------



## ElMojito (23. Februar 2013)

Thoge schrieb:


> Für Downhill eine 450er Feder (viel Sag) - für Bikeparkfreeride (springen) die 500er.
> VAN mit Huberbushings. (Neuer Dämpfer ist allerdings schon im Anmarsch, oder Baris?) Wiege netto z.Z. ca. 85 kg.
> Dafür fahr ich vorne in der VAN 180 eine etwas härtere Feder (grün) mit entsprechendem Ölmengenausgleich für weniger Progression. Eine blaue mit 3x soviel Öl geht auch, vor allem über Wurzelteppiche. (Vollkommen andere Gabel ist fürs Frühjahr schon fest geplant)





Thoge schrieb:


> Hinten plushy und vorne straff, aber noch gut im Federweg arbeitend, ist für´s schnelle Geländefahren aber nichts ungewöhnliches, soviel ich weiß. Ich fahr das auch gerne im steilen technischen Geläuf so.



Ok für steil und technisch kann ichs mir noch vorstellen, aber hab ich so vorher nie gehört... Aber ich lass mich gerne eines anderen belehren


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Februar 2013)

Stimmt so nicht ganz, fahre nur technisches Gelände und habe deshalb meine MiCo Einheit etwas modifiziert, im steilen technischen Gelände sackt so die Gabel nicht so weit ab bei hohen Stufen und sonst spricht sie soft und sanft an, ist so denke ich der bessere Weg und immer anpassbar.


----------



## Thoge (23. Februar 2013)

Meine VAN hat keine Druckstufeneinstellmöglichkeit. Bis jetzt hat´s das auch getan, mit Sag und Progressioneinstellung übers Öl. Ne neue Cartridge hatte ich mal in erwägung gezogen. Es wird aber eine ganz andere Gabel kommen.
Vorne fahr ich die grüne Feder, weil ich mit der blauen zu viel Sag im steilen/langsamen Gelände hab und zum anderen beim Heizen vorne eine zu weiche Feder schnell instabile Lagen erzeugt.


----------



## Thoge (23. Februar 2013)

... die grüne Feder ist übrigens lt. Fox für mein Gewicht die richtige Wahl - hinten fahr ich halt eine DH-Abstimmung (deckt sich auch mit der Berechnung des von dir genannten Spring Calculators)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (24. Februar 2013)

Okay, werde denk ich mal trotzdem die 500er Feder im RC4 und die harte in der Totem testen... kann bei der Totem ja noch etwas vorspannung raus nehmen... Mal sehen wie es zu mir passt... Da ich mein Scratch eh fast nur noch im Bikepark bewege, und ich sehr gerne sprunglastig fahre, ist für mich die etwas straffere einstellung eh von Vorteil... Ich hab den Eindruck, dass ein strafferer Hinterbau mehr "popp" beim Absprung hat... Und im Technischen Gelände mag ich es lieber Straff... Und DH strecken, fahre ich meist kacken dreist als Technische Strecke   (also nicht mit Top speed)


----------



## Thoge (24. Februar 2013)

Zum Springen kanns eh kaum zu hart sein - bei 77 Kilo plus Ausrüstung liegst du bestimmt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ElMojito (24. Februar 2013)

Thoge schrieb:


> Zum Springen kanns eh kaum zu hart sein - bei 77 Kilo plus Ausrüstung liegst du bestimmt nicht verkehrt.



Nicht ganz, hab mir letztes Jahr im Winter aus Langeweile nen Dirtbike aufgebaut (klar is überhaupt kein Vergleich)...
1 mal in Winterberg dabei gehabt, Zuhause auseinander gebaut und verkauft  
Kam ich gar nicht mit klar....  
Das können die meist jüngeren jungs gerne ohne mich weiter machen  Wenn ich sehe wie die über die Slopelines fliegen, bekomme ich immer Gänsehaut...
Aber für Drops, Tables usw. Is das Scratch eh ne Granate.... Wird für mich schwierig n Nachfolger zu finden.... Ich denke nach dieser Saison darf es in Rente.... Aber was danach kommt  N reines Parkbike soll's werden....


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. Februar 2013)

Moin moin,
Nach nun etwas mehr als zwei Jahren Bastelei, ist es für mich nun von den Parts fast perfekt. Einzig die Übersetztung muss ich noch testen, ob ich mit 36t zurecht komme. Wenn der Lack weiter zerflückt ist, dann wird der Rahmen mal grün werden.
Leider ist die Linse vom Telefon zerkratzt und die Bilder nicht mehr so schön. Es folgen bessere. 
LG


----------



## ElMojito (28. Februar 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Nach nun etwas mehr als zwei Jahren Bastelei, ist es für mich nun von den Parts fast perfekt. Einzig die Übersetztung muss ich noch testen, ob ich mit 36t zurecht komme. Wenn der Lack weiter zerflückt ist, dann wird der Rahmen mal grün werden.
> Leider ist die Linse vom Telefon zerkratzt und die Bilder nicht mehr so schön. Es folgen bessere.
> LG



Sieht klasse aus, wie läuft sie Kashima Gabel? Sprechen die wirklich so viel besser an?


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Februar 2013)

Zur Anmerkung, Das ist eine "Float". Am Anfang war ich etwas enttäuscht. War dann aber eine Woche in Saalbach und da lief die Gabel dann immer besser. Aus Zeitmangel und Unistress war ich fast 2 Montae nicht mehr auf dem Bike. Als ich das Foto gemacht habe, saß ich auch mal wieder auf dem Bike. Ich war ziemlich begeister. Ich hatte sie sehr viel ruckeliger in Erinnerung. Jetzt läuft sie richtig "sahnig" Mit viel wollen und einreden merkt man noch das Losbrechmoment.
LG

Edit: 

BTW: Das Rad wiegt mit Dh-Mänteln und Saint/Zee Bremsen und Schaltung 14.46 KG


----------



## ElMojito (1. März 2013)

Ich fand meine 160er Float R gar nicht soo schlecht... 
Die sprach hinterher auch gut an, wurde aber ab der Hälfte des Fedrwegs bockig...
Lag aber vielleicht da dran, dass es "nur" ne R war... Aber die Totem will ich nicht mehr Tauschen ...
Ich will mir aber eventuell nen Transition tr250 als ablöser fürs Scratch aufbauen... Bin damit eh nur noch im Park.
Und da ziehe ich ne 36er van Kashima schon in Betracht... Aber ob die so viel besser ist, weiß ich nicht... 
Und 1000euro plus is schon happig für knapp 700 gibts ja schon die Totem RC2DH...
Naja was auch immer...
Dein Bike gefällt mir jedenfalls sehr...
Den Weißen Rahmen find ich eigentlich auch am schönsten...

Mfg Pascal


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. März 2013)

Schönes Bike hast du da Mr. Nox, besonders mit der Gabel schaut es gut aus.
Aber das Gewicht ist doch gelogen, oder?
Da wäre ja meine Gabel 2Kg schwerer?!
Gut ich fahre zweifach, habe einen Umwerfer und einen Bash, aber 2Kg???


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. März 2013)

Haha, da ist mir wirklich ein Fehler unterlaufen... 15,46KG 
Tut mr leid!
PS: Ich hab unter 1000â¬ fuer die Gabel neu aus einem GeschÃ¤ft bezahlt. Das ist der Vorteil, wenn der Besitzer einen kennt, seitdem man laufen kann. Ansonsten wÃ¤re es auch eine Totem geworden. Ein Vergleich zu einer Totem oder 66 kann ich nicht ziehen. Nur zu der Fox 36 r mit 160mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubreifen (1. März 2013)

Ich habe heute einen Flip-Chip verloren (das teil zur Geometrie verstellung in der Sitzstrebe). 
Wisst ihr wo ich einenneuen bekomme und was das ungefähr kostet? 

Vielen dank schonmal, 
Staubreifen.


----------



## ElMojito (2. März 2013)

staubreifen schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen Flip-Chip verloren (das teil zur Geometrie verstellung in der Sitzstrebe).
> Wisst ihr wo ich einenneuen bekomme und was das ungefähr kostet?
> 
> Vielen dank schonmal,
> Staubreifen.



Ruf mal beim Trek Store in Essen an...
E-Mail geht auch, dauert aber zu lange.... Hatte mit denen meist gute Erfahrungen! Bis auf dass die sich auch mit den Kettenstreben Infotechnisch zurück gehalten haben...
Die sollten eigentlich wissen ob man den Flip-Chip nachbestellen kann!

Mfg Pascal


----------



## woodmonkey (2. März 2013)

Kann man nachbestellen. Hatte auch schonmal einen verloren. Entweder über den TREK-Händler oder versuch es mal bei bikealm oder so ähnlich. Die haben alle möglichen Ersatzteile.


----------



## jan84 (2. März 2013)

bikealm hat den ganzen kleinkram auch im webshop. Lieferung ist flott.


----------



## staubreifen (2. März 2013)

Danke für die flotte hilfe 
Jetzt hoffe ich das teil ist genauso flott da wie eure Antworten


----------



## 4XRacerPB (3. März 2013)

Kann jeder Trek Händler bestellen...
Das ganze bike gibt's quasi in allen Einzelteilen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenUp (3. März 2013)

@_Mr.Nox_,
bist du mit dem Zee Schaltwerk zufrieden und welchen Schalthebel benutzt du? Der Zee-Schalthebel sieht irgendwie nicht ganz so "wertig" aus 
Wollte auch auf 10fach + 36er vorne umrüsten..

Grüße!


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. März 2013)

SteffenUp schrieb:


> @_Mr.Nox_,
> bist du mit dem Zee Schaltwerk zufrieden und welchen Schalthebel benutzt du? Der Zee-Schalthebel sieht irgendwie nicht ganz so "wertig" aus
> Wollte auch auf 10fach + 36er vorne umrüsten..
> 
> Grüße!



Hi,
ich bin heute zum ersten mal richtig gefahren, seitdem ich umgerüstet habe. Bin sehr zufrieden. Die Kettenspannung ist gefühlt sehr hoch. Dadurch verringert sich auch einfach mal die Geräuschkulisse am Fahrrad. Ich hör nur noch das Rattern der NAbe und nicht mehr das Klimpern der Kette. Geschaltet wird auch ziemlich präzise. 
Als Shifter benutze ich die Saints. Aus dem Grund, weil sie komplett Schwarz sind und I-Spec haben. Des weiteren kann man mit dem Shifter nicht nur drei Gänge leichter schalten, sondern auch gleich zwei schwerer. Winziges Gimmick, welches mich sehr überzeugt und begeistert hat. Die Bremsen muss ich noch einfahren und ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, ich hab in einer etwas Luft drin. 
Die Übersetzung ist für mich gerade noch so tretbar, wenn es leicht hoch geht. Da ist meine Sattelstütze einfach zu kurz. Mein Fazit nach dem Heutigen Tag:
"So schnell welchsel ich nicht mehr zu Sram/Avid Schaltung und Bremsen"

LG Linus


----------



## SteffenUp (4. März 2013)

Hallo Mr.Nox,

vielen dank für die ausführliche Info. 
Das hilft mir sehr gut weiter!

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## jan84 (4. März 2013)

Ich fahr das Zee Schaltwerk 2x9fach mit SRAM Drehgriffen. Funktioniert super. Geräuschkulisse und Schaltperformance sind einwandfrei. Mit 36/24 11/34 reicht die Kapazität nicht ganz aus, ich habe so abgelängt, dass groß/groß fahrbar ist, auf klein+ die kleinsten 2-3 Ritzel hängt die Kette durch. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bike1 (10. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab die Tage mal meinen Rahmen zwecks Wartung zerlegt. Bei anschließenden Zusammenbau und den Versuch die Schrauben mit dem von Treck auf den Teilen angegebenen Drehmoment anzuziehen, hat es die Schraube zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe nicht überlebt. Hab im Netz schon so ziehmlich alles abgesucht. Das Einzige was ich gefunden habe ist folgendes:

Trek Rocker Pivot Axle/
Gelenkschraube für Hinterbauschwinge
Remedy 2009
Länge 17mm

Auf dem Bild sieht das Teil jedenfalls identisch aus. Länge passt so etwa.

Sonst gab es das Teil nur noch für das Session mit 17,5mm Länge. 

Explizit für das Scratch konnte ich nichts finden. Weiß jemand ob eine der beiden o.g. Schrauben auch in das Scratch passen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## 4XRacerPB (11. März 2013)

Kein Trek Händler in der Nähe?


----------



## ElMojito (11. März 2013)

Mahlzeit,
Hab mich mal nach nem neuen LRS umgesehen, hab da nur keine Ahnung von.....
Da ich erstmal mein Augenmerk auf Stabilität gelegt habe, bin ich auf diesen LRS gestoßen : http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...radsatz-Novatec-4in1-Naben-135mmX12-142X12-26

Nur komme ich da mit den angegebenen Gewichten auf 2127gramm
Ohne Speichen, Nippel ect.... 
Kommt mir schwer vor...
Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Leichtbaufreak, aber bevor ich blind drauf los bestelle, wollte ich euch mal fragen, was der Original LRS von Bontrager wiegt? 
Oder Empfehlungen für einen anderen LRS? 
Ich bewege das Scratch fast nur noch im Bikepark... Gelegentlich mal auf den Lokalen Trails hier.... Ich fahre ziemlich sprunglastig und lass es so auch mal gerne krachen... 
Also sollte der Laufradsatz schon was wegstecken können...
Um die 500 hab ich eingeplant....

Mfg Pascal


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. März 2013)

Ich habe den alten LRS mal gewogen, das waren um die 2100gr, also keine Ersparnisse am Gewicht.
Ich fahre Hope Naben und Alexrims Supra 30 Felgen und komme auf ca. 1750gr, der Preis liegt so in deinem Rahmen.
Bei 90kg Gewicht war jetzt noch nix, trotz 150 000 Hm, ausser im Herbst bei Nacht nach ner Flasche Glühwein bin ich im techn. Gelände bei einem Sprung aus einem Meter Höhe etwas schräg gelandet, dann war ne kleine 8 im Hinterrrad drin. Hat sich aber hinterher rausgestellt, daß ich zu wenig Luft im Reifen hatte, deswegen die Felge verbeult worden ist und deswegen die 8. Hatte also nix mit dem Glühwein zu tun, gottseidank 

Habe mich hier http://www.german-lightness.de/  beraten lassen, echt kompetent und sehr freundlich, vorallem kostet die Kontrolle am LRS und das Nachzentrieren nix!
Ich würde es wieder genau so machen, nur beim Nächstenmal noch n Tick ne stabilere Felge nehmen, fertig.

Dein Angebot scheint mir aber keine Verbesserung zum Original LRS zu sein, obwohl der Bonträger LRS ja auch nicht der Beste ist, was die Lager und die Festigkeit betrifft. Technisch kann ich dir deswegen leider keine Auskunft zu deinem Angebot machen, nur meine Erfahrungen zu meinem kann ich dir mitteilen und da bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## ElMojito (11. März 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort  War/bin mit dem Bontrager LRS eigentlich ganz zufrieden.... Nur die Naben sind nach gut 2 Jahren nicht mehr die besten  und bevor ich nur die tausche, hab ich mir gedacht, warum nicht gleich alles neu  Wird wieder n teures Jahr  Aber was soll's, macht doch so viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. März 2013)

bike1:
meinst du die:
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...1--298910--Axle--12mm-Shaft--82-0mm-Long.html

oder die:
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...ch-2010-2011--284027--Bolt--M10x1-5x18mm.html

Von den letzteren habe ich noch drei Stück daheim auf Lager, solltest die nicht bekommen, dann melde dich, eins würde ich abgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## takkle (11. März 2013)

Hallo!
Ich bin 180cm und hab das Scratch in Größe M probegefahren -- fand ich sehr sehr gut und bin kurz davor mir eins zu kaufen.
Hat jemand im Raum Landau/Pfalz ein Scratch in Größe L? Würde gerne noch kurz drauf sitzen---

Danke*


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. März 2013)

Hi Leute,
Ich fahre momentan ein Kettenblatt mit 36t und eine Kassette mit 11-28. Nun ist es, wenn es leicht bergauf geht, mit nicht so festen Boden, schon ziemlich anstrengend. Wie würde sich das mit einen 34t Kettenblatt fahren. Ist das ein großer Unterschied für die Beine und lässt sich das Bergab noch treten, falls es schneller wird. Bin ja eher der Typ, der im Bikepark rollen lässt.
LG


----------



## Thiel (14. März 2013)

Du könntest auch mal eine 32er Kassette ausprobieren.


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. März 2013)

Daran habe ich auch gedacht, leider hab ich das Dh-Zee schaltwerk. Da kann man keine größer kassette als 11-28 fahren. Bräuchte dann also ein anderes Schaltwerk. Bin mit dem Kettenblatt günstiger dran. Im Notfall lass ich das alles so und quäl mich gelegentlich mal den Hügel hoch. Hab ich mir wohl zuviel zugemuted für die Beine. Trainieren kann man ja immer. 
Wollte eigentlich den Erfahrungsbericht haben, ob der Unterschied merklich ist/ sein wird.


----------



## McFlury (14. März 2013)

...nimm doch ein 32er vorne. Ich fahre auch 32-11 als größten Gang und das war wirklich noch nie zu klein und der Unterschied von 36 auf 32 ist wirklich erheblich.


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. März 2013)

Hey,
ich weiß, ich nerv. Hier ein vernünftiges Foto mit Partlist und Gewicht.
LG


----------



## Matrox (17. März 2013)

McFlury schrieb:


> ...nimm doch ein 32er vorne. Ich fahre auch 32-11 als größten Gang und das war wirklich noch nie zu klein und der Unterschied von 36 auf 32 ist wirklich erheblich.



Gibt´s eig. Jemand der 11-36 hinten kombiniert mit am 32er vorne fährt ?

klingt für mich erstmal nach einer ausreichenden Übersetzung und ließe sich günstig mit XX1 Kurbel dann ohne Kefü aber STandard X9-Shortcage Type2 kombinieren !


----------



## bike1 (17. März 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> bike1:
> meinst du die:
> http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...1--298910--Axle--12mm-Shaft--82-0mm-Long.html
> 
> ...



Hi!
Hab die Schrauben bekommen. Passen perfekt. Hatte mir schon etwas Sorgen gemacht. Trotzdem vielen Dank und auch danke für den Link!


----------



## ElMojito (17. März 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich weiß, ich nerv. Hier ein vernünftiges Foto mit Partlist und Gewicht.
> LG



Nervst doch nicht  immer ran mit den Bildern  
Finds immer interessant! Was hast du da für n Laufradsatz? Suche noch was neues... 
Der lipper-zipfel hat mir ja bereits nen guten Tipp gegeben, aber bei der Wetterlage kann ich mir noch etwas Zeit lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (17. März 2013)

Huberbuchsen für Manitou dämpfer im Scratch. Hab nochn Satz (3 teilig) über, jemand Bedarf ?


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. März 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Nervst doch nicht  immer ran mit den Bildern
> Finds immer interessant! Was hast du da für n Laufradsatz? Suche noch was neues...



Das sind Tune King Kong 142mm mit Sapim CX-Ray und Syncros ds32. Eine Felge runter, die DS30 soll auch sehr stabil sein. Leider lassen sich die Decals schwer abbekommen, sind keine Aufkleber


----------



## dr.juggles (21. März 2013)

svenson69 schrieb:


> So,es ist fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ein traum


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. März 2013)

Ist das hier gepostet worden?
OMFG! Ich bin ja nun schon ein wenig selbstverliebt von meinem Fahrrad, aber das schlägt ALLES! Mich würde das Gewicht des LRS nackt interessieren. Um und bei 16XX gramm?
Die 15,XX möchte ich auch noch knacken. Wird wohl nur mit dem Vivid möglich.

edit: Meint ihr, die Wippe ist mit Edding schwarz gemacht worden, oder gibt es da eine andere Technik?


----------



## Nill (22. März 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> edit: Meint ihr, die Wippe ist mit Edding schwarz gemacht worden, oder gibt es da eine andere Technik?



Ich hoffe doch die wurde eloxiert 

Aber so genial wie das Rad aussieht hat er bestimmt nicht dabei abstriche gemacht.

Mit dem Edding ^^


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. März 2013)

Ich denke aber, daß mit dem Gewicht hat sich geändert da er auf den Totem Coil umsteigen wollte?!
Aber nun zur Wippe, so wie die glänzt sieht es eher nach Lack oder Pulverbeschichtung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (22. März 2013)

Der Lrs wiegt 1649g
Die Wippe ist denk ich mal gepulvert!ich hab den nackten Rahmen so gekauft.
Und das Gewicht ist sogar mittlerweile ein bisschen weniger,i.m 14,8kg!
Die Gabel ist noch Solo Air
Habe leider noch kein umbaukit gefunden.


----------



## Mr.Nox (22. März 2013)

Sind das 1ply oder 2ply Reifen, wenn ich Fragen darf


----------



## Thiel (22. März 2013)

Den Baron 2.3 gibt es nur als 1 PLY und den HighRoller hinten würde ich auch als 1 PLY vermuten


----------



## ElMojito (24. März 2013)

Von mir auch mal wieder n paar Bilder vom Üben 

und hier mal so Vom Schratch und ganz kleinen Bruder







Und die neuen Huber bushings.... konnte leider noch nicht testen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. März 2013)

Schöne Bikes und gute Buchsen, die habe ich auch und bin begeistert.
Aber du könntest schon etwas höher springen, da passt ja gerade mal so ein Butterbrot dazwischen.


----------



## ElMojito (25. März 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes und gute Buchsen, die habe ich auch und bin begeistert.
> Aber du könntest schon etwas höher springen, da passt ja gerade mal so ein Butterbrot dazwischen.



Das waren noch die Anfänge letzte Saison  Höher springen geht, nur hatte ich beim whip üben schiss  Wenn's Wetter mal besser wird, versuch ich mal standesgemäße Bilder hoch zu laden... Wenn meine Freundin sich zum knipsen überreden lässt, die will auch lieber fahren...


----------



## jan84 (25. März 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> [...] Wenn meine Freundin sich zum knipsen überreden lässt, die will auch lieber fahren...



Wie ärgerlich


----------



## ElMojito (25. März 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wie ärgerlich



Eigentlich Top, die kanns kaum abwarten auf ihren Freerider zu kommen


----------



## jan84 (25. März 2013)

Ich dachte die Ironie kommt durch


----------



## ElMojito (25. März 2013)

Ne sorry hatte Nachtschicht, da liest man Ironie nicht schnell heraus... Bilder mist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. März 2013)

Nein, bikende Freundin positiv. Nicht immer die schlechten Aussagen reininterpretieren


----------



## ElMojito (25. März 2013)

Ja dann passt's so wie ich zuerst gedacht hab  
Ja das ist schon ein kleiner Segen, vorallem weil Strandurlaub im AllIn Hotel nicht mehr in Frage kommt, seid sie ihr Bike hat...


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. März 2013)

Nein die Bilder sind kein Mist, wäre froh ich könnte auch whippen, mach weiter so.


----------



## Lipoly (26. März 2013)

Muss hier mal eben zwischenfunken mit zwei Fragen:

1. Weis jemand wo ich möglichst flott einen Dämpferbolzen herbekomme? Passt der vom Session?
2. Hat irgendwer eine Kettenstrebe über die er mir verkaufen will bzw (sorry wenn das unverschämt klingt  ) für 2 Wochen gegen Gebühr ausleihen kann? Meine Original hält und meine Fahrweise + Gewicht ist jetzt auch nicht so Kettenstrebenmordend, geht jedoch Anfang Mai an den Lago und da will ich wenigstens ne Ersatzstrebe als Backup haben

LG
Lars

P.S. Über Ostern mache ich mal Bilder vom Radl... Das Gesamtkunstwerk ist quasi vollbracht


----------



## Thoge (26. März 2013)

Die Dämpferbolzen vom Session passen.


----------



## hans.d.87 (26. März 2013)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Muss hier mal eben zwischenfunken mit zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Weis jemand wo ich möglichst flott einen Dämpferbolzen herbekomme? Passt der vom Session?
> 2. Hat irgendwer eine Kettenstrebe über die er mir verkaufen will bzw (sorry wenn das unverschämt klingt  ) für 2 Wochen gegen Gebühr ausleihen kann? Meine Original hält und meine Fahrweise + Gewicht ist jetzt auch nicht so Kettenstrebenmordend, geht jedoch Anfang Mai an den Lago und da will ich wenigstens ne Ersatzstrebe als Backup haben
> ...




Also ich bin auch vom 5 - 12 Mai am Lago di Garda. Vielleicht trifft man sich mal für ne 
Tour unter Scratch Fahrern.


----------



## Lipoly (26. März 2013)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch vom 5 - 12 Mai am Lago di Garda. Vielleicht trifft man sich mal für ne
> Tour unter Scratch Fahrern.



Ich vom 1.-12. Mai  Näheres klären wir besser dann mal per PN oder Fratzenbuch


----------



## jan84 (27. März 2013)

Bis zu, 05. oder 06. Mai bin ich auch unten, sofern Ex-Scratcher willkommen sind und es sich zeitlich ergibt .


----------



## Nill (27. März 2013)

YEhaaa !! Bin auch am Largo, schließe mich dir an Jan, hoffe EX-Scratcher sind willkommen.

  @Lipoly : habe hier noch eine Hinterbauschwinge, "nur" einen kleinen Riss hat. Die sollte für die Zeit am Largo als BACKUP reichen. Kann ich mitnehmen wenn du willst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (27. März 2013)

Mit kleinem Riss hätte ich auch noch eine, außerdem zwei mit großem .


----------



## hans.d.87 (27. März 2013)

Hab auch noch eine mit kleinem Riss 

Jetzt sinds schon 3 Ersatzstreben für Lipoly 

Also Nach Rücksprache mit Jan kommt ne gemeinsame Tour am Montag 06.05 am Lago in Frage. Entweder selber treten oder shutteln lassen. Wobei ich mehr fürs shutteln bin ;-)
 @Lipoly und @Nill ihr seit natürlich dabei oder?


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. März 2013)

hans du fauler Sa..!
Ich hätte auch noch eine Strebe, aber ohne Riss.
Bin aber nicht am Lago, gehe noch bis Juni Skifahren im Allgäu


----------



## Lipoly (27. März 2013)

Ich meld mich heute Abend mal!
Können ja mal eine WhatsApp Gruppe ins Leben rufen!

Lg
Lars


----------



## Lipoly (27. März 2013)

So, bin jetzt auch endlich zuhause
Gemeinsame Tour gerne, jedoch glaube ich nicht das ich bis dahin eine Tourentaugliche Kondi und überragende Fahrtechnikverbesserungen gemacht habe 
Bin auch mit 4 Kumpels da, ggf kommt der ein oder andere dann mit wenns recht ist 
   @lipper-zipfel: verkaufste deine?

LG
Lars


----------



## Randon (29. März 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Leider lassen sich die Decals schwer abbekommen, sind keine Aufkleber



Versuch es mal vorsichtig mit Aceton, Spiritus oder Nitroverdünner. Aber bitte erst an einer unaufälligen Stelle testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (7. April 2013)

Da sich der Rahmen als Dekoelement doch nicht so gut macht wie erwartet isser jetzt bei eBay. Falls wer nen XL-Ersatzteilspender braucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230959742753

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lipoly (8. April 2013)

Moin!
Ich bins nochmal mit Problemen die die Welt nicht braucht 
Hab im gesamten Hinterbau inkl Wippe jetzt neue Enduro Bearings eingepresst... Die Lager ansich laufen alle gut, aber was so Lagerpassungen etc angeht hams die bei Trek nicht so drauf, oder?!

Musste den Drehpunkt wo die Wippe am Sitzrohr fest ist mit ner zusÃ¤tzlichen 0,2mm Passscheibe pro Seite ausshimmen sonst wÃ¤ren die Lager komplett verspannt gewesen. Zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe passt auch irgendwas nicht, da muss ich mir aber erstmal morgen Scheiben auf der Arbeit besorgen.

Das doch ein Mist, da hat mein ein 5kâ¬ Radl und das ganze ist schlechter verarbeitet als das nichtmal ein drittel so teure Rad von einem Koblenzer Versender von meinem Bruder.....

LG

Edit sagt: Am Drehpunkt, bzw an beiden Drehpunkten von der Sitzstrebe zur Wippe mussten neben der bestehenden Unterlegscheibe die vom Werk aus Verbaut war noch 0,4mm pro Seite hinzugefÃ¼gt werden.....


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. April 2013)

Hast du auch die richtigen Lager verbaut?
Mein Lagerwechsel an der Wippe lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## woodmonkey (9. April 2013)

Bei mir ist der Lagersitz der rechten Seite der Wippe hinten an den Druckstreben auch nicht richtig gefrässt worden. Habe mir auch mir einer zusätzlichen Unterlegscheibe behelfen müssen damit es nicht schleift.


----------



## Lipoly (10. April 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hast du auch die richtigen Lager verbaut?


Na klar!




woodmonkey schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Lagersitz der rechten Seite der Wippe hinten an den Druckstreben auch nicht richtig gefrässt worden. Habe mir auch mir einer zusätzlichen Unterlegscheibe behelfen müssen damit es nicht schleift.



Geschliffen hätte es nicht, lediglich die Lager haben sich unnötig verspannt gehabt. Hab einfach den Drehpunkt am Sitzrohr in der Breite gemessen und dann den Abstand der beiden Lager in der Wippe + Serienunterlegscheiben und da waren es etwas mehr wie 0,4mm Unterschied die der Drehpunkt am Frame kleiner war.... Sitzstrebe und Wippe wurd genauso gemessen und da waren es etwas über 0,8mm Unterschied die die Sitzstrebe breiter war! Was mich ebenfalls verwundet hatte war das die Lager der Wippe alle mit Loctite 648 eingeklebt waren... die Rückstände waren in der Wippe nachdem die Lager raus kamen gut zu erkennen, ließen sich aber mim Schaber sauber entfernen...
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, der Hinterbau bewegt sich jetzt wie ein Gedicht

LG


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. April 2013)

Alles klar.
Das stinkt aber stark nach Pfusch mit dem Kleber.
Vermutlich Lager mit Kleber montiert und dann mit der Befestigungswelle auf Mass gezogen, fertig. Deshalb hast du jetzt unterlegen müssen.


----------



## Lipoly (10. April 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Vermutlich Lager mit Kleber montiert und dann mit der Befestigungswelle auf Mass gezogen, fertig. Deshalb hast du jetzt unterlegen müssen.



Eher das Gegenteil! die Lager waren nochnichtmal bis zum Ende im Lagersitz bzw der Lagersitz war schief gebohrt. Jetzt ist auf jedenfall alles gut und läuft super!


----------



## woodmonkey (10. April 2013)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Eher das Gegenteil! die Lager waren nochnichtmal bis zum Ende im Lagersitz bzw der Lagersitz war schief gebohrt. Jetzt ist auf jedenfall alles gut und läuft super!




Jup genau das gleiche hatte ich auch. Der Sitz war nicht bis zum Ende ausgebohrt.


----------



## Lipoly (11. April 2013)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Jup genau das gleiche hatte ich auch. Der Sitz war nicht bis zum Ende ausgebohrt.



Unglaublich in Zeiten von Werkstück Vermessung per Laser und CNC Bearbeitung....
Das können unsere Azubis im 1. Jahr von Hand besser

LG


----------



## jan84 (11. April 2013)

Wahrscheinlich sind Eure Azubis im ersten Lehrjahr auch teurer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimeX (15. April 2013)

Auch hier gehört es hin. Mein Scratch mit aktuellem Gewicht von 13,6kg!


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. April 2013)

Schönes Bike, aber viiieeel zu leicht.


----------



## studicker (15. April 2013)

PrimeX schrieb:


> 13,6kg!



Das ein Scratch so leicht sein kann hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich glauch ich sollte demnächst auch mal auf die Waage :-D


----------



## jan84 (15. April 2013)

Das kommt schon hin. Hatte mit Reverb, Stahlfeder Lyrik und Evolver ISX 6 (air) auch die 13 vorne stehen bei ordentlichen Reifen (~800g je reifen).


----------



## Lipoly (17. April 2013)

Sooo, frei nach dem GTI Fahrer Motto "Fertig für den See!"
Bin jetzt quasi durch mit allem was ich machen wollte an dem Rad... Mir schwirrt nochwas im Kopf rum aber das ist derzeit nicht realisierbar...

Sicherlich nicht das leichteste Rad hier aber ich wollte das Stahlfeder Fahrwerk behalten und bin ein Fan von der Hammerschmidt






Partlist:

Rahmen		Trek Scratch 9 2011 Gr.L
Dämpfer		Fox DHX RC4 Factory 2012 + Huber Bushings
Dämpferfeder	RCS Titan 450*2.8
Gabel			Fox Van RC2 Fit 180 Factory 
Laufräder		Chris King/Alexrims Supra D/Sapim CX-ray
Bremse		Hope Stealth Tech V4 Evo + schwarze Goodridge Stahlflex
Bremsscheiben	203mm Magura Storm SL
Schaltwerk		Sram X.0 Short
Kassette		Shimano XTR CS-M970 11-32
Kurbelsatz		Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM + Nicolai HS PimpKit
Trigger		Sram X.0 Custom + Matchmaker
Pedale		Nc-17 Sudpin III Ti S-Pro
Lenker		Enve DH OS 800mm
Vorbau		Thomson Elite X4 50mm
Steuersatz		Chris King InSet i2 + Carbon Spacer
Sattelstütze		Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150mm
Sattel			SQ-Lab 611 MTB/Road
Sattelklemme	Carbon Ti X-Clamp 3
Griffe			Lizzard Skins Moab 
Reifen Maxxis Ardent 2.4/60a
Kette			Sram PC991 CrossStep
Schläuche Schwalbe AV13FR
Schrauben		Aluminium schwarz/Titan roh

Gewicht 15.9kg


----------



## martinfueloep (17. April 2013)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Partlist:
> 
> Rahmen        Trek Scratch 9 2011 Gr.L
> Dämpfer        Fox DHX RC4 Factory 2012 + Huber Bushings
> ...



Gewicht ist mit diesen Teilen eine Ansage! Schick mir mal deine Waage vorbei, dann hat meines auch endlich mal unter 16kg


----------



## Lipoly (17. April 2013)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> Gewicht ist mit diesen Teilen eine Ansage! Schick mir mal deine Waage vorbei, dann hat meines auch endlich mal unter 16kg



Das Gewicht passt schon +- 100gr.... Werde nächste Woche mal die Waage von der Arbeit mitnehmen, habs mit der Personenwaage gemessen, die ist aber normal recht genau!


----------



## martinfueloep (17. April 2013)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Das Gewicht passt schon +- 100gr.... Werde nächste Woche mal die Waage von der Arbeit mitnehmen, habs mit der Personenwaage gemessen, die ist aber normal recht genau!



ich bin bei meinem (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9115932&postcount=2527) in doch sehr ähnlicher ausstattung, aber mit leichterer kurbel und leichterem sattel, nie unter 16,15 laut hängewaage gekommen.


----------



## Lipoly (17. April 2013)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> ich bin bei meinem (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9115932&postcount=2527) in doch sehr ähnlicher ausstattung, aber mit leichterer kurbel und leichterem sattel, nie unter 16,15 laut hängewaage gekommen.



Ich guck mal ob ich noch ne Hängewaage Finde von der ich dir ein Foto machen kann 

Edit: Meine Mum hatte noch eine digitale Hängewaage: 16,1kg hat es dort gehabt, hab zum Vergleich einen Eimer mit 10l Wasser drangehangen, der hatte 9,95kg. Somit kann man den 16kg wohl glauben schenken wenn der Dreck der da dran klebt noch weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (17. April 2013)

Hallo, geiles Teil und super Gewicht.
Was macht den die Titanfeder am Dämpfer aus?
100gr? oder mehr?
Wo hast du das Loch für die Reverb gebohrt?


----------



## Lipoly (17. April 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hallo, geiles Teil und super Gewicht.
> Was macht den die Titanfeder am Dämpfer aus?
> 100gr? oder mehr?
> Wo hast du das Loch für die Reverb gebohrt?



Titanfeder waren so 200gr rum habe ich in Erinnerung

Für die Reverb habe ich das Bracket wo normal der Direct Mount Umwerfer rankommt schräg nach unten erweitert und den Schlauch dann nach oben an den Führungen wo normal das Umwerferkabel rankommt lang gelegt. Klappt super, da ich eh keine Garantie mehr auf das Frame hab ist mir das egal gewesen, an der Stelle wird das Scratch wohl nicht knacken bei meiner Fahrweise 
Da ich den Frame auch noch ein paar Jährchen fahren will macht das auch beim Wiederverkauf den Braten nicht fett....


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. April 2013)

Dank dir, aber 200gr ist es mir nicht derwert, bestimmt nicht billig die Teile.


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. April 2013)

Ich kann hier ja auch mal fragen. Ist jemand am Wochenende auch in Schulenberg unterwegs? Da gibt ne kleine Eröffnung der Saison mit "IBC" Usertreffen.


----------



## ElMojito (17. April 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich kann hier ja auch mal fragen. Ist jemand am Wochenende auch in Schulenberg unterwegs? Da gibt ne kleine Eröffnung der Saison mit "IBC" Usertreffen.



Bin hin und her gerissen, vielleicht komme ich vorbei... War da noch nie..


----------



## Lipoly (18. April 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Dank dir, aber 200gr ist es mir nicht derwert, bestimmt nicht billig die Teile.



Gebraucht irgendwo zwischen 150 und 200....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Playlife8 (22. April 2013)

200gr Gewichtsersparnis mit einer Titanfeder?! Nein ganz sicher nicht, wenn es 100 gramm sind dann ist das absolut Top, bei mir waren es 46 gramm Unterschied zur Fox Stahlfeder selbstverständlich bei gleicher Härte, die liegt bei mir bei einer 450er!


----------



## Lipoly (23. April 2013)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> 200gr Gewichtsersparnis mit einer Titanfeder?! Nein ganz sicher nicht, wenn es 100 gramm sind dann ist das absolut Top, bei mir waren es 46 gramm Unterschied zur Fox Stahlfeder selbstverständlich bei gleicher Härte, die liegt bei mir bei einer 450er!



Deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben das ich es so in etwa in Erinnerung hatte.... Bin ja kein lebendes Fahrradgewichte-Buch

Hauptsache überhaupt leichter 

LG


----------



## phlex (26. April 2013)

Servus zusammen!

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob jemand von euch weis wo man eine silberne Unterlegscheibe an der Verbindung von Sitzstrebe und Wippe unterbingt. Hab meinen Hinterbau zwecks Wartung auseinandergenommen und kann mich auf Teufel komm raus nicht mehr erinnern wo da jetzt die Unterlegscheibe war. 

Kommt die direkt unter diesen Mino-Link oder zwischen Kettenstrebe und Wippe? Oder vielleicht sogar ganz nach innen zwischen Schraubenkopf und Wippe?

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke schon mal und beste Grüße


----------



## noBrain-noPain (27. April 2013)

kanns Dir grad ausm Kopf nicht sagen, aber hier solltest Du auf Seite 21 was finden 

Viele Grüße



phlex schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob jemand von euch weis wo man eine silberne Unterlegscheibe an der Verbindung von Sitzstrebe und Wippe unterbingt. Hab meinen Hinterbau zwecks Wartung auseinandergenommen und kann mich auf Teufel komm raus nicht mehr erinnern wo da jetzt die Unterlegscheibe war.
> 
> ...


----------



## phlex (27. April 2013)

Cool, so nen Diagramm such ich schon ne Weile. Danke sehr! 
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig intepretiere kommt die Scheibe direkt unter den Mino Link, oder?


----------



## martinfueloep (27. April 2013)

phlex schrieb:


> Cool, so nen Diagramm such ich schon ne Weile. Danke sehr!
> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig intepretiere kommt die Scheibe direkt unter den Mino Link, oder?



Soweit ich mich erinnere, muss die Scheibe zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. April 2013)

Stimmt genau!


----------



## phlex (27. April 2013)

Alles klar, besten Dank.


----------



## staubreifen (27. April 2013)

Hier mal meins, hat um die 16-17 kg 






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1361104?in=set


----------



## fukz (28. April 2013)

hallo,weiß einer grad zufällig wie lang man ca hat zwischen dem auftreten des risses an der Kettenstrebe bis zum Bruch? bin grade im Urlaub und habe nach 3Jahren Scratch mit der ersten Kettenstrebe heute beim bergauf fahren gemerkt das die Kette im kleinsten Gang am Reifen schleift und dann natürlich sofort an den Riss gedacht und siehe da, da ist er... ist an gewohnter Stelle, dort sieht man im Lack ein Riss. 
Würde jetzt noch 1-2 Tage fahren, halt nicht ganz so wild,Frage ist nur bricht das dann plötzlich oder wird der Riss immer länger so dass man es merkt wenn man regelmäßig schaut?
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (29. April 2013)

Hm, schwierig zu beantworten, aber wenns schon schleift, kann es nicht mehr so stabil sein, d.h. es wird bald brechen!
Der Riss wird immer länger, man kann es gut beobachten, aber bei einem Sprung kann die Strebe auch glatt durchbrechen.


----------



## fukz (29. April 2013)

okay nicht so optimale Bedingungen... dann wohl nur ponale Strasse hoch und runter. Danke für die Antwort.

Noch eine kurze Frage habt ihr die überarbeitete Strebe problemlos bekommen? Hat das was extra gekostet oder ging das auf Garantie?


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. April 2013)

Wenn du ne Rechnung hast und Erstbesitzer bist, dann volle Garantie.
Müssten noch welche auf Lager liegen, also keine Probleme.


----------



## Lipoly (30. April 2013)

Jetzt hört auf mit den Kettenstreben...morgen um 6 gehts auf zum Lago und ich hab jetzt schon schiss um die Strebe 

LG


----------



## ElMojito (30. April 2013)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Jetzt hört auf mit den Kettenstreben...morgen um 6 gehts auf zum Lago und ich hab jetzt schon schiss um die Strebe
> 
> LG



Also meine hält seit 2011 und ich hatte Zeitweise ein spitzengewicht von 95kg, Fahrfertig... Ich glaub manche haben einfach Glück


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. April 2013)

Lipoly, dann fahr bei mir vorbei und nimm meine als Ersatz mit, liegt auf dem Weg an den Lago.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Lipoly, dann fahr bei mir vorbei und nimm meine als Ersatz mit, liegt auf dem Weg an den Lago.



Das finde ich aber SUPER! So macht das Leben Spaß.


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. April 2013)

Ja wenn er doch so einen weiten Weg hat und dann theoretisch am Mittwoch Abend wieder heim müsste........


----------



## fukz (30. April 2013)

> Also meine hält seit 2011 und ich hatte Zeitweise ein spitzengewicht von 95kg, Fahrfertig... Ich glaub manche haben einfach Glück


 Ich wiege ähnlich viel, war im Bikepark in Leogang, war an der Nordkette, in Finale, mehrfach am Lago und die Kettenstrebe hat immer gehalten, da hab ich natürlich auch gedacht ich habe Glück mit der Strebe, aber nun ist es halt passiert... ich glaub früher oder später erwischts alle, zum Glück gibt es Ersatz von Trek.
Danke noch mal für die Hilfe.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasher_one (1. Mai 2013)

So bei mir ists nun auch wieder soweit. Kettenstrebe die 2. kurz vor Komplett durchbruch. Mein Lokaler händler zickt sehr rum, weshalb ich kein interesse mehr habe mit Ihm zusammenzuarbeiten. 

Hat jemand die Strebe auf Garantie schon einmal direkt via Trek angefragt??
An welchen kontakt kann ich mich wenden??

Gruß Martin


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Mai 2013)

Da steht der Händler in der Pflicht und darf nicht zicken!
Hast du schon die neue, verbesserte ohne Kabelhalter bekommen?
Ich habe einen Kontakt, da würde ich dann aber eher den Händler anschwärzen, wenn der nicht in die Gänge kommt.


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Mai 2013)

Wir haben das schöne Wetter mal genutzt und ein paar Fotos gemacht!
Einmal das Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59080

hier ein Foto:


----------



## Randon (3. Mai 2013)

Apropos Kettenstrebenriss: Wie lange hat man eigentlich Garantie auf das Teil und wie lange muss Trek für Ersatz sorgen? Ich hab ein 2010er Scratch 8 Air und bis jetzt ist wegen des nicht ganz so intensiven, und auch nur Enduromäßigen Nutzens des Bikes noch nix gerissen. Weil ich aber nicht nur 65kg wiege, kann das ja noch passieren.

Sollte ich mir deshalb prophylaktisch schon mal eine Strebe kaufen? Nicht dass es in 3 Jahren passiert und Trek nix mehr liefern kann. Das Bike will ich nämlich eigentlich noch länger behalten - ist ja nicht schlecht.

Und bekommt man die Streben dann eigentlich in der Originalfarbe mit der Originalgrafik?


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Mai 2013)

Alle Streben sind in Schwarz gekommen.
Garantie geht nur für 3 Jahre beim Scratch.
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/support/warranty


----------



## Randon (3. Mai 2013)

Schade, die 3 Jahre sind im April um gewesen. Naja vielleicht reisst die Strebe bei meinem Weichspüleinsatz ja nicht. Ist aber blöd, dass die Streben nur in schwarz kommen, das würde nicht ganz so prickelnd an meinem grauen Scratch aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (3. Mai 2013)

Ich denke nicht das Trek bei den Streben im Erstfall einer Strebe sich quer stellen wird


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,

interessiert mich auch: hieß es nicht mal das die auch nach der Garantie noch getauscht werden? War oder ist doch ein Serienmangel.

Hat hier noch jemand Kontakt zu Trek? Oder kann jemand meine kaputtfahren?


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Mai 2013)

Isch habe Kontakt, aber erst wieder am Montag, erinnere mich doch dran.


----------



## R0GER (4. Mai 2013)

Ich zitiere den damaligen Bericht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...men-bei-scratch-rahmen-geaenderter-hinterbau/
_Im Interesse der Zufriedenheit seiner Kunden hat sich Trek aber  freiwillig dazu entschlossen eventuelle Garantieansprüche auch nach  Ablauf der derzeit geltenden zweijährigen Gewährleistungspflicht (gültig  ab Kaufdatum) zu erfüllen. Zusätzlich wird ab Juli eine überarbeitete  Hinterbauschwinge erhältlich sein._

--> Auch ich bin nur 58kg und meine Strebe am 2010er Modell hält noch. Aber wenn die nach 4 Jahren hin ist, dann erwarte ich von Trek Ersatz, schliesslich war ich bereit einiges mehr als beim Versender zu zahlen, da erwarte ich bei Designmangel auch entsprechende Kulanz.


----------



## Randon (5. Mai 2013)

Ob es Sinn macht, bei meinem freundlichen Trek Händler mal nachzufragen, ob ich eine neue Schwinge auf Kulanz bekomme ohne dass meine kaputt ist? So rein prophylaktisch eh die alle werden und bevor was passiert.


----------



## R0GER (5. Mai 2013)

Gemäss meinem Händler werden die Streben von Trek nur bei Defekt gratis ersetzt, und entsprechend müsste dein Händler die Strebe selbst bezahlen, wenn er dir eine auf Vorrat geben würde.


----------



## Lipoly (5. Mai 2013)

Randon schrieb:


> So rein prophylaktisch eh die alle werden und bevor was passiert.


Moin,
Hab gestern am Trek Stand gefragt hier in Riva und der meinte das noch reichlich auf Lager sind, allerdings alle in einheits-schwarz

Bisher hält meine Strebe dem Lago stand, allerdings sind wir die ganz harten Sachen noch nicht runter weil hier Hochbetrieb ist was shuttels und die Kontrollen insbesondere am Anaconda angeht.

Den ein oder anderen Scratcher hab ich auch schon gesehen, auf Nachfrage bei Trek ob noch mal was mit 180mm in naher Zukunft kommt kam ein klares Nein. Bei de Amis ist die 180mm Sparte wohl relativ ungefragt und nur für den EU-Markt wollen die kein Radl bauen

LG
Lars


----------



## ElMojito (5. Mai 2013)

Die 180er Sparte oder nennen wir es mal Freerider is bei uns wohl auch sehr ungefragt geworden.... Superenduros gibt es immer häufiger, wobei das Scratch je nach Aufbau auch dazu gehört.... Bald muss man sich wohl zwischen Downhiller oder Enduro entscheiden


----------



## Lipoly (6. Mai 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Die 180er Sparte oder nennen wir es mal Freerider is bei uns wohl auch sehr ungefragt geworden.... Superenduros gibt es immer häufiger, wobei das Scratch je nach Aufbau auch dazu gehört.... Bald muss man sich wohl zwischen Downhiller oder Enduro entscheiden



Da hast du Recht, jedoch gibts ja noch Slash und Remedy, die sind vom Bereich und Einsatzzweck seeeehr dicht beieinander, bis zum Session klafft dann wieder eine recht große Lücke.

LG


----------



## ElMojito (6. Mai 2013)

Jepp, traurig aber wahr... Ist aber bei Speciallized nicht anders...
Kein SX Trail mehr... Enduro und danach Status (eher DH) und Demo...
Ich glaub Giant hat ihren 180er auch aus dem Programm genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Mai 2013)

Jupp, haben sie. Hat jetzt weniger FW und nennt sich Reign. Bei Giant gibt es das auch als "Parkbike". Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann wirds ein Dhler mit SC-Gabel und eventuell ein Angleset. Ghost und Transition haben noch welche, genauso wie Morewood.


----------



## ElMojito (6. Mai 2013)

Ja das TR250 von Transition würde mich schon reizen, aber bis jetzt hat die Vernunft gesiegt....
Und das Reign is ja eigentlich auch ein Enduro... das Gaint Faith war schon ganz cool....
Bin mal auf Dirt Masters gespannt... Vielleicht sieht man ja mal was Interessantes...
Und nen DH'ler mit Totem hab ich Samstag in Winterberg gesehen... war nen 12er Session, Saß nen kleiner Junge drauf...


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Mai 2013)

Mir sind die Transen einfach zu schwer. 5KG mit Dämpfer. Ich müsste das Ding leider auch von A nach B Bewegen und kann nicht nur mit dem Lift wieder hoch. Sonst wäre mir  das egal. Bei mir wäre noch ein Canfield Bros. "The One" interessant. Da würden sogar alle Teile vom Scratch passen


----------



## ElMojito (6. Mai 2013)

Ja, nur da wären wir wieder bei so uncoolen Preisen...


----------



## h.jay (7. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der MRP x2 Kefü am Scratch gemacht?
Aktuell habe ich eine Stinger mit Bash. Funktioniert OK. Allerdings habe ich nun die Rolle verloren und überlege, ob ich nicht mal eine andere Kefü probieren sollte.
Ich habe die x2 im Laden gesehen und mit den zwei "Schaltröllchen" hat sie mir gut gefallen. Funktionierte im Stand an einem E1 sehr gut.

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## ElMojito (7. Mai 2013)

Hat noch wer ne 450er Fox Feder für mich übrig?
War jetzt die letzten beiden Wochenenden in Winterberg und mir is die Kiste zu hart geworden... 
In der Totem hab ich auch noch die harte Feder drin... Kann den Federweg der Gabel auch nicht mehr optimal nutzen...
Wiege Fahrfertig mittlerweile 76kg...
Fahre meistens im Bikepark... Passt die 450er wohl zu meinem Gewicht? 
Bei der Totem werde ich mal die mittlere Feder testen...

Gruß Pascal


----------



## woodmonkey (7. Mai 2013)

450er Feder passt perfekt bei dem Gewicht. Bin ich mit 78-82kg auch gefahren.


----------



## Lipoly (8. Mai 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ne 450er Fox Feder für mich übrig?
> War jetzt die letzten beiden Wochenenden in Winterberg und mir is die Kiste zu hart geworden...
> In der Totem hab ich auch noch die harte Feder drin... Kann den Federweg der Gabel auch nicht mehr optimal nutzen...
> Wiege Fahrfertig mittlerweile 76kg...
> ...



Passt!
Wenn ich daheim bin am Montag gucke ich mal, ich weis nicht mehr obs ne 400er oder ne 450er war wo ich noch habe

LG


----------



## Lipoly (8. Mai 2013)

hans.d.87 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch vom 5 - 12 Mai am Lago di Garda. Vielleicht trifft man sich mal für ne
> Tour unter Scratch Fahrern.



Done

Ich wär gestern allerdings besser im Bett geblieben....war ja das ultra Ekelwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (8. Mai 2013)

Wir sind am WE in Lac Blanc.... ev sieht man sich ja mal da.


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe eine 450er Feder.


----------



## woodmonkey (12. Mai 2013)

So,

endlich hab ich mal ein Foto was etwas taugt:






Zum Dämpfer: Der Manitou Swinger Expert läuft soweit echt gut. Bin zwar mit den Einstellern für Low- und Highspeed kurz vor der Max-Einstellung (also wäre ein anderer Shim hier wohl sinnvoll damit das in die Mitte rutscht) aber das geht noch. Was mir jedoch sorgen bereitet ist, das er nicht den vollen Federweg nutzt, sondern ca. 1,5cm ungenutzt bleiben (Rahmen ist zu progressiv am Ende ausgelegt). Werde jetzt nochmal die Vergrösserung des Piggys anhand der Entfernung der Gummis ausprobieren (Fuktion der Verstellung des Piggys geht damit verloren). Wenn das nicht hilft wird es wohl doch ein Vivid Air (wobei ich da nicht sicher bin mit dem Tune, schätze aber das M/M passen sollte)

Gruss


----------



## jan84 (13. Mai 2013)

Wieviel SAG fährst Du? Wieviel Druck hast Du im PiggyBag (oder kann man den beim Swinger nicht einstellen?)?
Ich hatte den Evolver ISX6 drin, der war ne absolute Wucht. Auch keinerlei Probleme mit der Progression oÄ., ganz saubere Funktion bis auf den letzten mm. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## woodmonkey (13. Mai 2013)

140psi in der Hauptkammer und 130psi im Piggy (bei 85kg Fahrgewicht) Habe auch schon gehört das der isx6 den Federweg voll genutzt haben soll. Habe aber auch schon gelesen das der Swinger woll progressiver ist.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Mai 2013)

Schönes Radl, die Farbe find ich gar nicht schlecht, ist das Lack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (13. Mai 2013)

Ne, matt gepulvert. Habe ich bei Goetz-Pulverbeschichtung machen lassen.


----------



## hans.d.87 (13. Mai 2013)

Letzte Woche am Lago


----------



## ElMojito (13. Mai 2013)

Nette Bikes  

@ woodmonkey, hast du die Kiste vorher selber entlackt, oder haben die das gemacht?
Das Bike von meiner Freundin könnte auch mal einen neuen Anstrich vertragen...


----------



## woodmonkey (13. Mai 2013)

@ ElMojito: Haben die alles gemacht. hat so um die 150,- gekostet. Ein fairer Preis und die Qualität ist auch Top. Haben noch 2 Kurbeln, nen Bash und die Pedale da machen lassen. Am Rahmen hatte ich zwar, an nicht gut sichtbaren Stellen, einen Staubeinschluss und einen kleinen Macken (muss während dem Lacken etws dagegen gekommen sein). Fotos gemacht, mit denen gesprochen und dann wurde es nochmal 30,- günstiger. Wenn ich es neu gepulvert hätte haben wollen, hätten die das gemacht. So war es aber für beide Seiten in Ordnung.


----------



## ElMojito (13. Mai 2013)

Und haben die Lager hinterher wieder alle gepasst, ohne Probleme? 
Hab da schon ein paar mal gehört, dass es da Probleme gab...


----------



## woodmonkey (13. Mai 2013)

Lagersitze waren alle abgedeckt gewesen und die Lager gingen ohne Probleme wieder rein. Nur die Planflächen für Iscg (nur die Randbereiche), Umwerfer und Bremse musste ich freilegen. Das ging aber gut. Wenn man die speziell darauf hinweisst dann geht das bestimmt auch.


----------



## EliSch9 (13. Mai 2013)

Hi,
Folgendes Problem. War gerade zurück vom biken, Scratch auf den Radständer, und Bike putzen... 
Plötzlich bemerkte ich, dass die Schraube (wie im Bild) am Hinterbau fehlt... Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie/wo ich solch ne Schraube herbekomme?


----------



## ElMojito (13. Mai 2013)

Das müsste der Mino Link sein

Schau mal hier:
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info...298913--Nut--M10x1-0--Mates-to-seat-stay.html


----------



## Nill (14. Mai 2013)

@EliSch9: eigentlich bei jeden TREK Händler, das kleine Ding ist mir auch mal bei meinem Remedy im Training vor einem Renne abhanden gekommen.

Seit dem nur noch mit Kabelbinder durch die Schrauben !!  Hilft zwar nicht gegen das öffnen, doch dann verliert man die Dinger wenigstens nicht


----------



## urks (14. Mai 2013)

fast schon ein Klassiker beim Scratch (und Remedy), dass diese Schrauben verloren gehen. Der feste Sitz sollte wirklich immer wieder einmal kontorlliert werden. Ich habe auch immer einen Ersatz zuhause, weil nicht jeder Händler das Ding gleich lagernd hat (und im Urlaub schauts dann so wie so öde aus).

Aufpassen bei der Montage: die angegebenen Drehmomente sind jenseits von Gut und Böse! Ausserdem die richtige Drehrichtung beachten, da die Schraube ja quasi von hinten verschraubt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja ein geiler Tipp mit dem Kabelbinder

Der ElMojito hat recht, aber die Scheibe und der Bolzen gehören auch dazu,
wobei die Scheibe meist drinnen bleibt.
Solltest keinen bekommen, ich kann aushelfen.


----------



## EliSch9 (14. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank...

Nur habe ich noch ein Problem, hab den Bolzen bei bikealm bestellt,.... leider haben sie ihn nicht lagernd... was meint ihr? ich fahre am wochenede in den bikepark,... kann ich nur mit einem Kabelbinder fahren, oder mache ich alles kaputt damit?
Danke für die raschen antworten.


----------



## urks (14. Mai 2013)

mit einem Kabelbinder würde ich keinen Meter fahren (und schon gar nicht springen) - da wirst du vermutlich den ganzen Hinterbau verbiegen!

Geh zu einem (großen) Trek Händler, diese haben die Schrauben oft lagern, weil sie ja immer wieder mal verloren gehen.


----------



## ElMojito (14. Mai 2013)

Zur not nimmste nen Leihbike, die meisten Parks haben doch welche....


----------



## Playlife8 (14. Mai 2013)

Im Trek Super Store München sind die normalerweise lagernd!


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir auch schon mal mit einer M10 Schraube einer M10 Mutter und einem selbst gefeilten Einsatz beholfen, besser als daheim zu bleiben.
Schaut zwar entweder der Kopf oder die Mutter auf der Innenseite weiter raus, aber es hält und es führt zu keiner Kollision.
Der Kabelbinder war nur als Verlierschutz gedacht!


----------



## EliSch9 (14. Mai 2013)

Also wenn die Schraube bis sonntag nicht eintrifft, kann ich, wenn ich ne schraube mit selbem durchmesser reinstecke und mit ner mutter befestige, dass nichts passieren kann?


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Mai 2013)

Ja kannst, aber du musst die verlorene Nutmutter aus Alu mit Durchgangsbohrung nachbilden! Die Schraube einfach so einstecken geht nicht, da hast ja nur ein Langloch.


----------



## EliSch9 (14. Mai 2013)

@lipper-zipfel: Ja, dass ist natürlich klar. In diesem Fall werde ich hoffen, dass die Schraube eintrifft, ansonsten werde ich ein bisschen basteln 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mal die "Konterschraube" der Hinterradachse verloren in Saalbach und hab mich immer gewundert, warum dass hinten so wabbelig ist und hab nur auf die kettenstrebe geguckt. Die Achse war nur noch eingesteckt. Ich hab echt schwein gehabt, dass nichts wirklich passiert ist. Zu meinem Glück, hatte der Bikeshop das Problem 3 Wochen vorher und deshalb eniige auf Lager


----------



## jan84 (14. Mai 2013)

Bin mal 2 oder 3 Wochen ohne die Mutter der Hauptlagerachse gefahren. Das hatte garkeine Auswirkungen ;-). Die Achse ist einfach in Position geblieben. (Nur wo wir gerade bei "ich habe xy-verloren"-Anekdoten waren )


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre immer ohne meine Mutter, die packt das nimmer........


----------



## xl_digit (17. Mai 2013)

Hi biker 

hatte das TREK Scatch 9 2011 als coil ist vergleichbar mit der 2010er
> http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/2011/archive/scratch9

Einiges wurde durch mich nun zum endgültigen Setip mit Gewichtsreduktion / Umbau abgeändert und meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst.

- FOX DHX4 RC2 gegen FOX RP23 Float (- 500g)
- Race Face Atlas Kurbel 1fach gegen Shimano XT FC-M760 Kurbel 3fach (- 200g)
- Bontrager Sattelstütze gegen RockShox Reverb remote 125mm (+200g)
- Bontrager FR4 gegen Conti Xking (- 400g)
- 2.Trigger Sram X0 3fach
- Ergon GP3 Griffe.

Endgewicht: 15.5kg und das mit nem Fahrer mit Bierbauch oder im Fachchargon... Uphill-kompressor 

Und ich bin absolut happy mit dem Bike, durch den Umbau habe ich nun genügend Potential um gut Bergauf und gut Bergab zu fahren. Dir RP23 hat genügend Reserven meiner Meinung gegen die DHX4 natürlich etwas wenig potential beim Abstimmen doch absolut ein Fliegengewicht gegen die Stahlfeder. Und da ich ausm Hardtail Lager stamme, beherrsche ich mein eigenes Fahrwerk in adaption zum Full Floater recht gut. Und die Shimano Kurbel geht mal um welten besser als die RaceFace. Ich bin sehr glücklich mit dem Setup 

So hier noch ein Bildchen für Euch...

und schöne Touren Euch allen!


----------



## mariomx2000 (17. Mai 2013)

Hi, an alle in Ö, mein Scratch steht nun zum Verkauf
anbei der Link:
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ek-scratch-preisupdate-59772674?adId=59772674

mfg mario


----------



## woodmonkey (17. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ev. Sieht man sich ja in Bischofsmais am WE. Machen uns gerade auf den Weg.

Gruss Nils

P.s.: Bin mit meinem gelben Spindrift unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xl_digit (19. Mai 2013)

viel Spass


----------



## woodmonkey (19. Mai 2013)

Den hatten wir. Flow Country ist echt super zum flowen und entspannen. Freeride ist eher, hmmmm, Wurzeltrail und wenn nass dann nicht ohne(aber cool). Die Downhill ist auch sehr cool, aber da braucht man seine Zeit um sich zurecht zu finden.

Was wir nicht gut fanden war die fehlende Markierung von schwereren Elementen. Da könnten die mal was machen.

Das Essen auf der Alm ist lecker und preislich gut.



xl_digit schrieb:


> viel Spass


----------



## ElMojito (20. Mai 2013)

Bischofsmais ist mein Lieblings Park in Deutschland...
Alleine schon der Flow Country und der Evil Eye trail sind der Hammer...
Die Freeride ist bei Nässe echt tricky, nix für Anfänger.. Die DH find ich leichter, obwohl man wirklich erst n paar mal fahren muss, um die Strecke zu kennen...
Aber der Northshore (evil eye) und Flow Country sind wie fürs Scratch gemacht!


----------



## woodmonkey (20. Mai 2013)

Die DH ist auf jeden Fall leichter, wenn man sie so fährt. Wenn man sich an die Elemente ran wagt und Speed bekommt wird das was anderes. Haben gestern den ganzen Tag Sektionstraining gemacht. Aber bis alles läuft müssen wir wohl nochmal hin(oder auch 2mal).

Freeride ist auf jeden Fall cool, nur hatten wir halt mehr Freeride erwartet.  Aber auch die muss man ei paar mal fahren bis sie läuft. 

Evil Eye bin ich FR nicht gefahren weil es noch zu nass war. Da bin ich was Holz angeht vorsichtig.

Flow Country macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## woodmonkey (20. Mai 2013)

Unser Lieblingsbikepark ist mit Abstand Lac Blanc.


----------



## jan84 (20. Mai 2013)

Zu Recht !


----------



## ElMojito (20. Mai 2013)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Unser Lieblingsbikepark ist mit Abstand Lac Blanc.



Da wollte ich nächstes Jahr mal hin... dieses Jahr steht schon Bischofsmais, Saalbach+Leogang und Braunlage auf dem Plan... und Winterberg is nebenan, da sowieso...
Aber Lac Blanc steht ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste....
Und mit Glück alles mit der 1. Kettenstrebe


----------



## bansaiman (20. Mai 2013)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> So,
> 
> endlich hab ich mal ein Foto was etwas taugt:
> 
> ...




da hast das gleiche Pech wie ich beim remedy.du brauchst keinen vivid ;-) sondern das highvolume can.
den evolver isx gabs in high (silberner ring) und low volume Version.
du brauchst den high, aber den swinger gibts nur in low.dementsprechend musst du ihn umbauen lassen oder nen evolver isx6 kaufen und den swinger für ein anderes Rad nehmen oder als Ersatz.in beiden fällen kommst noch immer günstiger weg als nen vivid Air zu kaufen.ich hatte den passenden evolver im scratch u.remedy u.kann dir nur dazu raten.echt Top.und den Umbau bzw.tuning oder Service macht das IBC Mitglied  L Fignon zu einem klasse Kurs für manitou Dämpfer


----------



## woodmonkey (20. Mai 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Da wollte ich nächstes Jahr mal hin... dieses Jahr steht schon Bischofsmais, Saalbach+Leogang und Braunlage auf dem Plan... und Winterberg is nebenan, da sowieso...
> Aber Lac Blanc steht ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste....
> Und mit Glück alles mit der 1. Kettenstrebe



Saalbach wird es diesen Sommer auch werden. Da freuen wir uns schon drauf. Danach geht es dan zur TREK Bike ATTACK.

Das alles mit der 3en Strebe.


----------



## woodmonkey (20. Mai 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> da hast das gleiche Pech wie ich beim remedy.du brauchst keinen vivid ;-) sondern das highvolume can.
> den evolver isx gabs in high (silberner ring) und low volume Version.
> du brauchst den high, aber den swinger gibts nur in low.dementsprechend musst du ihn umbauen lassen oder nen evolver isx6 kaufen und den swinger für ein anderes Rad nehmen oder als Ersatz.in beiden fällen kommst noch immer günstiger weg als nen vivid Air zu kaufen.ich hatte den passenden evolver im scratch u.remedy u.kann dir nur dazu raten.echt Top.und den Umbau bzw.tuning oder Service macht das IBC Mitglied  L Fignon zu einem klasse Kurs für manitou Dämpfer




Ich finde auch das der Sahne läuft. Weisst du was man für Teile für den Umbau braucht und wo man preislich landet?

Im Spindrift läuft ein CC DB und der bleibt da auch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (20. Mai 2013)

wer auch noch die teile haben kÃ¶nnte,wÃ¤re Jerome bei JL-Suspension.dort hat der umbau inkl umbau auf shimstack,tuning,high vol can,neuem Kolben,Ãl und Porto 118 gekostet.sehr gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r die Menge der MaÃnahmen.wenn du es auf das nÃ¶tige beschenkt,gehts vllt. etwas billiger.
oder du kaufst nen gebrauchten evolver und lÃ¤sst ihn bei L Fignon servicen u.anpassen und kommst auf 160 mit DÃ¤mpfer und hast den swinger noch zum Verkauf oder als Ersatz,was dann ungefÃ¤hr auf 0 â¬ insgesamt kommen mÃ¼sste


----------



## fukz (31. Mai 2013)

Servus,
hat einer von euch in der letzten Zeit eine neue Strebe bei Trek geordert?
Ich hab sie Anfang Mai bestellt und es dauert jetzt wohl noch bis Ende Juni bis sie hier ankommt.
Daher wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand ähnliches berichten kann.
Grüße


----------



## ElMojito (6. Juni 2013)

Nun hats mich doch erwischt...
Heute entdeckt...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1394773?in=set


----------



## woodmonkey (6. Juni 2013)

Willkommen im Klub.


----------



## urks (7. Juni 2013)

jedes mal wieder ein Ärgernis, nach solchen Bildern die Stellungnahme von Trek zu diesem Thema zu lesen:

_"Trek Scratch-Modelle wurde zwischen 2009 und 2011 weltweit verkauft. Es handelt sich um ein Mountainbike mit sehr breitem Einsatzbereich, das sowohl für normale Touren als auch auf anspruchsvollen Trails mit Sprüngen und grobem Untergrund verwendet wird. Dementsprechend unterschiedlich sind die Belastungen, die am Rahmen auftreten können.

In Einzelfällen sind, in Folge extremer Belastungen, Hinterbauschwingen gebrochen. Selbstverständlich wurden und werden sämtliche Fälle im Rahmen der Garantiebestimmungen von Trek prompt ausgetauscht.

Interne Tests haben nun ergeben, dass keine sicherheitsrelevanten Probleme bestehen, wenn das Rad unter normalen Bedingungen gefahren wird. Die Anzahl der reklamierten Fälle liegt zudem unterhalb der statistisch signifikanten Grenze. Im Interesse der Zufriedenheit seiner Kunden hat sich Trek aber freiwillig dazu entschlossen eventuelle Garantieansprüche auch nach Ablauf der derzeit geltenden zweijährigen Gewährleistungspflicht (gültig ab Kaufdatum) zu erfüllen. Zusätzlich wird ab Juli eine überarbeitete Hinterbauschwinge erhältlich sein.

Die Zuverlässigkeit seiner Produkte und die Zufriedenheit und Sicherheit der Kunden steht bei Trek an oberster Stelle. Für Fragen kontaktieren Sie bitte Ihren nächsten Trek Händler."_

:kotz:


----------



## ElMojito (7. Juni 2013)

Naja, geht heute zum händler in Bielefeld, hab es zwar in Essen gekauft, hab aber kein bock über 100km zu fahren damit die vom Trek Store die Strebe Live sehen... 
Hat aber lange gehalten....
Glaub seit August 2011, bin auch sehr viel gefahren....
Manch einer hatte hier ja glaub ich 2 streben innerhalb von 2 Monaten aufgeraucht...


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Juni 2013)

Sowas hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, uiui.
Aber keine Bange, mit der neuen Streb ist dann alles gut.
Ich hab da noch so ne Ersatzstrebe rumliegen...........


----------



## xl_digit (7. Juni 2013)

da Trek beim scratch nur 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt... Hmpf 
bei mir ist noch alles ganz, zumindest am Rad...

normal passiert sowas ja nicht wenn man weiss das Scratch rattert über wieviele downhill Strecken bei recht verbreitetem Einsatz. Wem das passiert, nenn ich mal "Montags-Rahmen" oder einfach Pech, sonnst wärs ja bei jedem 3. regelmässig zu hören. ;-)

Kopf hoch, weiter machen...


----------



## xl_digit (7. Juni 2013)

trotzdem ********, das sowas vereinzelt passiert :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xl_digit (7. Juni 2013)

ach wie goldig... s-c-h-e-i-s-s-e wird mit Sternchen aufgefüllt  süss


----------



## woodmonkey (7. Juni 2013)

Theoretisch sind die Hauptrahmen ja lebenslänglich, theoretisch (soweit ich das interpretiere).

Und bei diesem Problem von "Montagsrahmen" zu reden, naja. Es hängt wohl stark vom Einsatzgebiet, Gewicht, Fahrstil und der Beanspruchung (KM usw.) ab. Und ich will nicht wissen wieviele da rum fahren, das Problem haben, es aber nicht wissen.

Das Trek generell bei den Modellen mit "Full Floater", sprich z.B. Remedy, Scratch und Session, in diesen Bereichen Probleme hat ist allgemein bekannt. Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Krafteinleitungen in die Strebe, die an dieser Stelle ev. halt sehr gross sind. Könnte ich mir vorstellen.



xl_digit schrieb:


> da Trek beim scratch nur 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt... Hmpf
> bei mir ist noch alles ganz, zumindest am Rad...
> 
> normal passiert sowas ja nicht wenn man weiss das Scratch rattert über wieviele downhill Strecken bei recht verbreitetem Einsatz. Wem das passiert, nenn ich mal "Montags-Rahmen" oder einfach Pech, sonnst wärs ja bei jedem 3. regelmässig zu hören. ;-)
> ...


----------



## martinfueloep (7. Juni 2013)

xl_digit schrieb:


> ....Wem das passiert, nenn ich mal "Montags-Rahmen" oder einfach Pech, sonnst wärs ja bei jedem 3. regelmässig zu hören. ;-)
> 
> Kopf hoch, weiter machen...




Wenn 5x pro Woche Montag ist, gebe ich dir recht. Bei mir sind 2 Streben (noch mit Zughalter) gerissen, mit der neuen (ohne Zughalter) bin ich nicht mehr wirklich gefahren, aber die scheint ja jetzt zu halten.

Witzigerweise habe ich vor 2 Wochen einen Scratcher im Park getroffen, der noch mit einer "alten" Strebe unterwegs war. Ein Blick drauf, und - welche Überraschung - die Strebe hatte den üblichen Riss. 
Da is nix mit Montag...


----------



## xl_digit (7. Juni 2013)

woran erkennt man den Unterschied ob es sich um eine alte oder neue Strebe handelt ?
Ich habe das 2011 Scratch 9er modell... würd mich ansich interessieren wenn es sich hier um ein generelles Problem handelt.
Danke für die Infos mal von meiner Stelle ...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. Juni 2013)

Irgendwas mach ich falsch ...meine ist wohl immer noch ganz..
Aber dafür geht der Lack ordentlich flöten..


----------



## xl_digit (7. Juni 2013)

joa meiner iss ja auch noch ganz, aber die Stellungnahme von TREK habe ich mir vorsorglich schonmal ausgedruck! Und ehrlichgesagt will man auch nicht erst auf die Fresse fliegen bevor sein Rahmen erst bricht, erstrecht nicht wenn man schon nen Bandscheibenvorfall erlebt hat und ne Schultergelenksprengung. Also liebe Hersteller ich bin mal demnächst über meinem Händler am Reklamieren und werde auf einen vorabaustausch pochen bevor es mich Gesundheitlich zerlegt wegen Eures defekten Bauteils. Währe man in den USA, würde man solche sachen mit sowas von Klagen und Geldvorderungen konsultieren, daß Trek nichts mehr zu lachen hätte.. Statischtisch gesehen natürlich unter einer nichtrelevanten Anzahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xl_digit (7. Juni 2013)

ne sauerei ist das doch sowas, aber rechtlich hat man ja als Kunde auch nochn Ass im Ärmel und zwar sein Händler des Vertrauens, der will ja auch nicht dass man Ihm sein Geschäft mit schädigenden Werbemethoden ruiniert, nichtwahr, also Leute geht ruhig hin zu dem der Euch da weiterhelfen wird, dem Radhändler und erzählt Ihm mal die Geschichte, ich werds tun!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. Juni 2013)

BTW..hat wer den Dämpfer (van rc) gegen ein Luftdämpfer getauscht?


----------



## xl_digit (7. Juni 2013)

siehe unten...


----------



## xl_digit (7. Juni 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> BTW..hat wer den Dämpfer (van rc) gegen ein Luftdämpfer getauscht?



Ja, den dhx4 coil gegen den RP23 Air
sowie die VANILLA RC2 180 gegen die TALAS Air 170/130 trail Version.

Summasummarum,  Endgewicht 14,5kg vorher 16. Krass und das bei meines Erachtens besseren Trail eigenschaften und genügend downhill reserven !


----------



## xl_digit (7. Juni 2013)

siehe hier...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. Juni 2013)

Hört sich gut sinnig an..gleich mal Preise checken


----------



## ElMojito (7. Juni 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Irgendwas mach ich falsch ...meine ist wohl immer noch ganz..
> Aber dafür geht der Lack ordentlich flöten..



Dachte ich bis gestern auch


----------



## woodmonkey (7. Juni 2013)

Luftdämpfer:

- Der Manitou Swinger Expert fällt im Original-Setup raus. Ist zu progressiv zum Ende hin.

- Zum Rock Shox Monarch RC3 High Volume im M/M-Tune kann ich euch dann demnächst was sagen.

Gabel:

- Die Lyrik SA RC2 DH ist spitze.


----------



## Matze98 (10. Juni 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, uiui.
> Aber keine Bange, mit der neuen Streb ist dann alles gut.
> Ich hab da noch so ne Ersatzstrebe rumliegen...........



Mir ists noch nicht passiert aber vorsicht ist besser als nachsicht. Wie viel willst du denn dafür?


----------



## noco (11. Juni 2013)

Sind die Dämpferbuchsen 40mm? Hab grad 39 gemessen und will jetzt endlich exzentrische bestellen.
Hat jemand einen Tip wo am besten?

Danke,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (11. Juni 2013)

Sind beide 40mmm
Darf ich mal fragen, welchen Vorteil exzentrische Buchsen haben? 
Mfg Pascal


----------



## noco (12. Juni 2013)

Das wird der 2. Versuch meinen 222er Dämpfer reinzuquetschen.
Hatte den ja schonmal verbaut, aber der berührte das Oberrohr und das nervte auf Dauer a bissl - ausserdem kam 
ja dadurch das Tretlager (noch) höher und der Lenkwinkel wurde steiler.

Jetzt, wo ich ein -1,5er Angleset von Works Komponents drin hab will ich das mit dem längeren Dämpfer nochmal probieren.
Durch die exzentrischen Buchsen müsste sich der dann berührungsfrei einbauen lassen und die Geonachteile hab ich mit dem Steuersatz kompensiert.
Schau ma mal..... 

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## hans.d.87 (12. Juni 2013)

@noco

Dieses Projekt mit den Buchsen hatte ich auch mal vor, hab dann aber doch mein Dämpfer so bearbeitet das er in den Rahmen passt. Manche Coil Dämpfer kann man kürzen. 

Das mit den exzentrischen Buchsen ist nicht so leicht. Um die Länge von 6 mm mehr am Dämpfer zu kompensieren musst exzentrische Buchsen mit 6 mm Innendurchmesser nehmen. 

Da das Scratch aber 10 mm Bolzen für die Aufnahme an der Wippe hat geht das nicht so einfach. Du müsstest also Bolzen mit 6 mm Außendurchmesser extra für das Scratch anfertigen lassen die in die Buchsen und in die Wippe passen.

Im Forum gibt es einen User der dir solche speziellen Buchsen und Bolzen machen kann. Benötigt werden aber die genauen Maße.

Exzentrische Buchsen gibt es z.B. bei Ebay oder bei 

http://www.offsetbushings.com/

http://www.burgtec.co.uk/products/offset-shock-hardware/burgtec-titanium-offset-shock-hardware/


----------



## sebra (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Ich fahre das scratch 7 von 2010 und möchte gerne einen neuen Dämpfer.
Und zwar den Rock Shox vivid air.
Was brauche ich da für eine Tunestufe?
Low , middle oder high?


----------



## McFlury (12. Juni 2013)

sebra schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
> Ich fahre das scratch 7 von 2010 und möchte gerne einen neuen Dämpfer.
> ...



M/M passt eigentlich schon ganz gut.

Ich bin ihn aber mit 4 oder 5 von 6 Klicks Druckstufe gefahren. Anfang des Jahres hatte ich ihn bei Flatout Suspention. Gino hat die Druckstufe noch etwas härter gemacht. Berghoch wippt er jetzt viel weniger, und berg ab bringt er, wenn es richtig ruppig wird, noch mal einiges mehr an ruhe ins Fahrwerk.


----------



## sebra (12. Juni 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ElMojito (12. Juni 2013)

Meine neue Kettenstrebe kommt erst ende Juni.... 
Ich könnt kotzen!


----------



## Solidcruiser (13. Juni 2013)

So Kollegen habe grad wegen euern Beschreibungen mal nachgesehn, natürlich auch bei mir am 9er 2010. Sieht aber nur nach Lack aus? Naja wie kann ich ne neue bekommen? Händler kontaktieren, der baut mir die ein? Kostet die mich was? In was für Farben gibts die? 
Danke
Gruß


----------



## ElMojito (13. Juni 2013)

Händler kontaktieren, bis ende Juni warten und hoffen, dass alles schnell umgebaut wird...
Soll Trek wohl übernehmen die Kosten! 
Die Streben gibts glaub ich nur noch in Schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (13. Juni 2013)

Jungs kurze Frage, was ist der Durchmesser der Dämpferschrauben? merci


----------



## Solidcruiser (13. Juni 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Händler kontaktieren, bis ende Juni warten und hoffen, dass alles schnell umgebaut wird...
> Soll Trek wohl übernehmen die Kosten!
> Die Streben gibts glaub ich nur noch in Schwarz!



Alles klar Danke! Ja in schwarz passt


----------



## ElMojito (13. Juni 2013)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Jungs kurze Frage, was ist der Durchmesser der Dämpferschrauben? merci



10mm meine ich....
Hab die Huberbushings jeweils in 40x10 bestellt...
Gruß


----------



## fuzzball (13. Juni 2013)

merci


----------



## woodmonkey (13. Juni 2013)

Und lasst euch nicht einfach mit der neuen Strebe abspeisen. Ich habe mir noch einmal alle Hinterbaulager herausgehandelt.

Ich finde es zwar gut das Trek den Schritt mit der öffentlichen Stellungnahme gegangen ist und ich liebe mein Scratch vom fahren und der Optik her, aber einen offensichtlichen Fehler am Rahmen erst bei auftreten zu bearbeiten finde ich doch sehr fahrlässig. Ausserdem finde ich es ein Unding die Strebe nur in schwarz anzubieten und alle weissen Scratchbesitzer stehen doof da.

Gruss und noch nen schönen Abend

P.s.: Die 2 ersten Testfahrten mit dem Monarch RC3 HV M/M hab ich hinter mir. Werde noch minimal mit dem Luftdruck spielen (5psi-Bereich) und dann passt das, denke ich. Dämpfer fühlt sich etwas straffer an als der Coil, das passt aber gut zur Lyrik. Wenn er mal schnell bewegt wird, dann arbeitet er aber ordentlich und nutzt den Federweg auch gut aus, bzw. voll aus. Wippen beim normalen Treten ist kaum spürbar und selbst im Wiegetritt geht das noch. Bin ihn bis jetzt nur ganz offen gefahren und hatte auch noch nicht das Verlangen eine der 2 anderen Stufen zu verwenden.


----------



## McFlury (14. Juni 2013)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Und lasst euch nicht einfach mit der neuen Strebe abspeisen. Ich habe mir noch einmal alle Hinterbaulager herausgehandelt.



Also bei mir waren die Lager bisher in alle Austausch streben drin, ohne Handeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2013)

Bei mir auch, in beiden Streben.


----------



## woodmonkey (14. Juni 2013)

Ich meine nicht die Lager für die Strebe, sondern alle Lager des kompletten Hinterbaus: Hauptlager, hinten an der Strebe, Druckstrebe und Wippenlager. Oder war das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2013)

Nein das nicht, aber so fies wollte ich zu Trek nicht sein


----------



## McFlury (14. Juni 2013)

Die Wippe musste bei mir auch schon getauscht werde. Da waren auch alle Lager drin. Somit sind dann auch alle Lager neu.


----------



## gurkentruppe (16. Juni 2013)

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.. wollte meinem scratch von 2010 eine zweifach kurbel spendieren, damit es bergauf mal etwas leichter geht, nur weiß ich nicht welchen umwerfer ich montieren soll :-/ sollte ein sram x0 oder x9 werden, aber s1, s2 oder s3 top pull oder dual pull, high clamp oder low clamp?! ich bin da etwas ratlos, habe zwar gefunden wie man das mit dem s-typ abmessen kann nur high clamp oder low clamp weiß ich einfach nichs mit anzufangen.. danke schon einmal für eure hilfe


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Juni 2013)

ich hätte noch einen gebrauchten Umwerfer mit Trigger zu verkaufen aus meinem 2010 Scratch  würde also passen


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2013)

direct mount, high clamp


----------



## xl_digit (18. Juni 2013)

läuft hier nun eine generelle austausch aktion von TREK für das Scratch oder macht TREK das nur auf defekt Anfrage ?

Gruß


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2013)

Es wird nur bei Defekt getauscht.


----------



## xl_digit (18. Juni 2013)

mercie... dan ist bei mir erstmal nichts zu tun.
ausser die neuen Maxxis runnter zu schrubben :-D

schöne Zeit allen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (18. Juni 2013)

xl_digit schrieb:


> mercie... dan ist bei mir erstmal nichts zu tun.
> ausser die neuen Maxxis runnter zu schrubben :-D
> 
> schöne Zeit allen...



Und immer,schön Regelmäßig gucken, ob ein Riss aufgetreten is.... 
Sonst kanns böse aua machen...


----------



## gurkentruppe (18. Juni 2013)

danke @jan84!


----------



## fukz (24. Juni 2013)

So, Hinterbau angekommen und montiert. Der neue wiegt genau 20g mehr als der alte. Im Endeffekt waren das schlecht gesparte 20g, wenn der neue Hinterbau länger hält.
Immerhin war die Abwicklung easy.

Grüße


----------



## ElMojito (24. Juni 2013)

Wie deiner ist schon da? Ich glaub ich muss mal n ernstes Wörtchen mit meinem Händler reden...


----------



## jan84 (24. Juni 2013)

Bei mir war der neue 2-3 leichter als der Alte. Ist glaubich vorwiegend ne Frage der Oberfläche/Lackierung. Glaube konstruktiv ist da bis auf die fehlenden Halter kein Unterschied.


----------



## Solidcruiser (24. Juni 2013)

Bei mit hat Bikes 'n' Boards in Stuttgart zum Glück noch einen im Keller liegen gehabt ich lass ihn aber von denen einbauen trau mich das mit den Lagern undso nicht. Oder ist das ganz easy?


----------



## jan84 (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du nur die Kettenstrebe tauscht müssen keine Lager getauscht werden. Die neuen Kettenstreben kommen mit neuen, eingepressten Lagern.


----------



## Nayis (27. Juni 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was fürn Tretlager im 9er, 2010er Scratch verbaut ist ?
Müsste doch en Race Face 73BB sein oder ?


----------



## Caboose (27. Juni 2013)

Hat 68-73mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2013)

Meine Strebe ist noch in Ordnung. Ich habe Trek angeschrieben und nachgefragt, wie sich der Austausch nach der Garantie gestaltet:
Für den Erstkäufer werden die Streben kostenlos getauscht. Wie lange das gilt weiß ich nicht...


----------



## urks (2. Juli 2013)

So, nach den unzähligen Posts, Mails an Bike-Bravo Redakteure und Streicheleinheiten der besagten Stelle der Kettenstrebe ist auch für mich der Tag der Wahrheit gekommen: der Dreck fängt an zu reißen...

Der Einsatzbereich meines Radls waren "sowohl normale Touren als auch anspruchsvolle Trails mit Sprüngen und grobem Untergrund" - also ganz das, wofür Trek das Rad angeblich Entwickelt hat.

Zum Glück ist es bis jetzt nur ein sehr feiner Haarriss und so hoffe ich, bis zur Lieferung der Ersatzstrebe (Dauer ca. 2 Wochen) noch fahren zu können.

Da muss ich wirklich sagen, dass es eine ganz, ganz, ganz feine Geste von Trek war, so unglaublich "freiwillig" die Garantiezeit (für Erstbesitzer) zu verlängern. , für diesen tollen Service...


----------



## ElMojito (2. Juli 2013)

Heute noch mit Trek in Essen Telefoniert... Frische Lieferung Streben erst in der ersten August Woche in die Schweiz, vermute mal, dass da der Hauptsitz von Trek in Europa ist ?   
Und bei uns hier sind dann ab dem 12.08 welche verfügbar...
Also wenn du in 2 Wochen tatsächlich deine Strebe bekommst sag mir bitte bescheid.... Ich warte seit dem 6.06.!!!!!!! 
Dann ruf ich nochmal in Essen an.... 
Weil dann fühle ich mich langsam verarscht.
Der Mitarbeiter in Essen war aber sehr Nett und Verständnisvoll heute ;-) 

Mfg


----------



## jan84 (3. Juli 2013)

urks schrieb:


> [...]
> Zum Glück ist es bis jetzt nur ein sehr feiner Haarriss und so hoffe ich, bis zur Lieferung der Ersatzstrebe (Dauer ca. 2 Wochen) noch fahren zu können.
> [...]



Behalt vorallem die Innenseite der Strebe im Auge, hier gehts schneller. Bei mir (~83kg) warens von kleinem Haarriss auf der Oberseite bis ca ein viertel der Höhe der Strebe gerissen ca 1,5 "Bikepark"tage (Beerfelden). Das war der Punkt an dem ich nichtmehr weitergefahren bin. Sobald der Riss irgendwo in die Seitenflächen einläuft bin ich mit dem Rad nicht mehr gesprungen. 

Nur meine Erfahrungen, ohne Gewähr! Mit angerissenen Teilen zu fahren ist gefährlich.  

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## urks (3. Juli 2013)

Danke für deine Erfahrungen 
Ich habe die Strebe bisher schon fest im Auge behalten und das werde ich jetzt natürlich noch deutlich intensivieren!!!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2013)

Die letzten Tage mal wieder nachgeschaut: bin ich jetzt auch im Club?

Wenn ja, wie lange hält das noch???

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413871?in=user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (3. Juli 2013)

5,5 Stunden mit weiten Sprüngen, 3,2 Stunden mit krassen Drops und zur Eisdiele und zurück wohl 13,5² Stunden


----------



## urks (4. Juli 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage mal wieder nachgeschaut: bin ich jetzt auch im Club?


ja, du bist im Club! Gratulation 

Bei mir ist der Haarriss derzeit noch viel kleiner und unscheinbarer und selbst hier musste ich nicht einmal eine Sekunde mit meinem Händerl diskutieren, ob das jetzt eine Reklamation ist oder nicht.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass er das Problem kennt und aktuell neben meiner auch eine zweite Scratch Kettenstrebe reklamiert hat. Daher konnte er mir auch sofort sagen, dass Trek Österreich in zwei Wochen 6 Kettenstreben bekommt (die aber vermutlich wie die warmen Semmeln weggehen werden)...

Bin gespannt, wann für Trek die _statistisch signifikante Grenze _erreicht ist und doch den Konstruktionsfehler erkennt...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. Juli 2013)

Und dann??so eine strebe dürfte wohl nicht viel kosten bis zum Ladentisch....
Und ..seltsamerweise hält meine immer noch...


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2013)

Der Riss wird größer, lange wird's wohl nicht mehr halten. Bis wann kann man fahren???? 

Der Händler kümmert sich um die Angelegenheit und ich hoffe nicht mein altes DAWG wieder im Wald bewegen zu müssen...


----------



## woodmonkey (7. Juli 2013)

Ich würde es hinstellen und warten. So ein Sturz wegen nem Bruch kann böse enden.


----------



## woodmonkey (7. Juli 2013)

Übrigens läuft der Monarch wirklich gut. Hab jetzt nochmal den Luftdruck angepasst, was ihn ein wenig plüscher macht. Hab ihn jetzt auf normalen CC-lästigen und technischen Touren gefahren und einen Tag shutteln in Mehring auf DH und ähnlichen Strecken getestet. Läuft super harmonisch mit der Lyrik zusammen. Beide kommen zwar nicht 100% an ne gute Stahlkombi dran, aber über 90% würde ich ihnen schon geben.


----------



## EliSch9 (8. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Ich habe folgendes Problem an meinem Scratch: Die Schraube der Schaltung (Werfer) welche auf dem Schaltauge aufliegt, rutscht immer durch. Das heißt, dass die Auflagefläche für die Schraube zu klein ist, sodass die Schraube immer am Ausfallende vorbei rutscht, wodurch die Schaltung nicht mehr funktioniert. Jetzt hab ich fürs Wochenende in Leogang ein neues Schaltauge besort, und wieder rutscht die Schraube durch. Ich kann natürlich die Auflageflache der Schraube durch eine Mutter etwas vergrößern, aber irgendetwas kann ja nicht stimmen?! Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Schon im Voraus Vielen Dank
Eli


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Juli 2013)

Strebe wird getauscht, soll aber bis Mitte August dauern. Ich habe angefragt, ob ich die zurück senden muss, oder verstärken kann.

Hat das mal jemand getan? Bin mir aber im Moment nicht sicher, ob ich einen Bekannten habe, der Alu schweißen kann...


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Juli 2013)

Hält nur vier/fünf Touren dann ist wieder Schicht im Schacht.

War zwar nicht dieser Rahmen, aber eine Erfahrung von einem anderen Modell.
Es ist sehr schwer den richtigen Schweisszusatz für den Rahmen zu treffen!


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2013)

Schweissen fällt flach. Aber besser keinen Bruch durch nen Bruch. Die Strebe muss zurück, von daher muss ich mein altes DAWG mit anderen Reifen versehen und roll damit rum. Ist eh zu warm zum radeln im Moment...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (15. Juli 2013)

Jemand schon mal die schlatzughüllen getauscht?bzw den schaltzug?


----------



## Deleted 100301 (17. Juli 2013)

Ooouuuuuhhhhhhhhh maaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2013)

Jeder ist wohl mal dran. Im Moment ist ja Seewetter und ich gehe paddeln.
 @Andreas: hoffe du bist Erstkäufer oder der hilft dir ...


----------



## Deleted 100301 (18. Juli 2013)

Hi Lars,

ja bin Erstkäufer. Trotzdem sch**** wenn ich hier so lese was für Umstände der Austausch bereitet. Dabei würde mich ein finanzieller Aufwand weniger nerven wie die teils sehr lange Zeit, die man warten muss.

Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen mit der Geschwindigkeit der Rissfortpflanzung bis zum Bruch. Ich weiß es ist schwer zu vergleichen, aber ich hab nächste Woche ein paar Tage Urlaub und will, und werde da natürlich radeln gehn. Hoffentlich bricht mir das nicht unterm Ar*** weg.

Ou man, das nervt


----------



## urks (18. Juli 2013)

Seit ich den Haarriss bei meiner Strebe entdeckt habe bin ich 3 Touren und 3 Tage im Bikepark (Wildkogel, Saalbach, Feuerkogel - Sprünge <1m) gefahren. Bisher hält sie und der Riss ist nur unmerklich länger geworden. 

Eine angeschlagene Strebe kann aber auch viel schneller den Geist aufgeben:


jan84 schrieb:


> Behalt vorallem die Innenseite der Strebe im Auge, hier gehts schneller. Bei mir (~83kg) warens von kleinem Haarriss auf der Oberseite bis ca ein viertel der Höhe der Strebe gerissen ca 1,5 "Bikepark"tage (Beerfelden). Das war der Punkt an dem ich nichtmehr weitergefahren bin. Sobald der Riss irgendwo in die Seitenflächen einläuft bin ich mit dem Rad nicht mehr gesprungen.
> Nur meine Erfahrungen, ohne Gewähr! Mit angerissenen Teilen zu fahren ist gefährlich.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan



Ob du mit der angerissenen Strebe fährst liegt in deinem Ermessen - wenn du es tust, empfehle ich dir, den Riss nach jeder Abfahrt zu kontrollieren! Wie schon Jan geschrieben hat: die Sache ist nicht ungefährlich!


----------



## jan84 (18. Juli 2013)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen mit der Geschwindigkeit der Rissfortpflanzung bis zum Bruch. Ich weiß es ist schwer zu vergleichen, aber ich hab nächste Woche ein paar Tage Urlaub und will, und werde da natürlich radeln gehn. Hoffentlich bricht mir das nicht unterm Ar*** weg.
> 
> Ou man, das nervt



Trek hat momentan keine Streben? Bei mir ging das bei alles vier eigentlich immer sehr schnell bis ich die neuen hatte. Wenn der Händler direkt reagiert hatte warens nur 2-4 Tage bis ich die neue Strebe hatte. 

Wie schon geschrieben, man kann es nicht verallgemeinern, mit Riss fahren liegt in deiner Verantwortung und kann gefährlich werden. Wenn das ganze wegbrechen sollte kannste dir halt auch immernoch den gesamten hinterbau, schaltwerk etc. kaputtmachen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## woodmonkey (18. Juli 2013)

Mal davon abgesehen das die ev. gesundheitlichen Schäden nicht abzusehen sind.

Und TREK danach nachzuweisen das es ihr Verschulden war, wird schwierig. Davon abgesehen das du vorsätzlich weiter gefahren bist, trotz des Wissens über die möglichen Schäden.

Bei mir war die Sache in dem Moment der Rissfeststellung klar: Händler benachrichtigen, Fahrrad hinbringen, warten (zum Glück nicht so lange).

Ärgerlich ist die ganze Sache natürlich, aber meine Gesundheit ist mir dann doch mehr Wert.


----------



## McFlury (18. Juli 2013)

â¦also das geht auch anders:

Riss und Seriennummer des Rahmens fotografiert. Mail mit Foto an den HÃ¤ndler. Drei Tage spÃ¤ter konnte ich die neue Strebe abholen. Die alte Strebe hat niemanden mehr interessiertâ¦

Wohl alles eine Frage des HÃ¤ndlers.


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Juli 2013)

Dank meinem Kontakt zu Trek wurde meinem Händler Druck gemacht.
Der hat meine eingesandte Strebe erstmal vier Wochen ruhen lassen, nach meiner Anfrage bei Trek selber kam dann schnell Bewegung ins Spiel!
Dann hat auch ein Bild an Trek gereicht, denn die Strebe lag ja beim Händler und nach dessen Aussage wurde diese unbedingt von Trek benötigt für einen Garantiefall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2013)

@McFlury: wann war das bei dir? Eventuell liegen keine Streben mehr im Lager in Deutschland? Kann das sein???


----------



## martinfueloep (18. Juli 2013)

hm, bei mir war's ein mix aus den letzten fällen:
foto vom riss inkl. rechnungskopie an den händler, der hat's an trek weiter gemailt. erste antwort: die neue strebe ist in spätestens einer woche da. 
nach einer woche beim händler nachgehakt, der hat bei trek nachgefragt, dort die antwort: in europa gibt's grad keine streben, die nächste lieferung käme in 2 wochen.
aus den 2 wochen sind 1,5 monate geworden.

da freut man sich, wenn man einen ersatzrahmen daheim hat...


----------



## Trasher_one (18. Juli 2013)

meine strebe (die neue Variante) hat ca. 6-8 wochen lieferzeit. Soll lt. mein Händler nächste Woche kommen. Ich hab aber derweil eine alte Variante auf Ersatz bekommen. 

Ich bin auch noch ein paar Touren (2 wochenenden latsch) mit der angerissenen gefahren. Dabei hatte ich immer Panzertape und ein 30cm Alurund dabei falls sie abbricht und ich zurückfahren will. Der Riss hat sich nur unerheblich vergrößert. 

Aber das kann jeder mit sich selbst vereinbaren.


----------



## ElMojito (19. Juli 2013)

Aber wirklich nur um zurück zu fahren oder? ;-)
Ich muss noch warten... 08.08 soll frühestens der nächste Termin für die nächste Rutsche Streben sein... In D gibts wohl nichts mehr ab Lager... 
Nur die Alte Version... 
Aber dank Roman is wenigstens mein Urlaub gerettet... Morgen gehts für 2 Wochen nach Saalbach  
Noch mal Danke für die Strebe Roman


----------



## Solidcruiser (19. Juli 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @McFlury: wann war das bei dir? Eventuell liegen keine Streben mehr im Lager in Deutschland? Kann das sein???



Nein! Bei mir wurde die untere schon getauscht, die hatte der Händler aber noch. Durchs fahren mit Riss (aggresiver Fahrstil) hat sich auch noch der obere Hinterbau verzogen und die Achse passte nicht mehr. Ich brauch so die oberen beiden neu aber Trek hat in 2,5 Wochen 2 mal die untere neu geschickt obwohl mein Händler alles richtig bestellt hatte! Sind anscheinend ziemlich verpennt grad die Jungs von Trek! Also kanns nich sein dass es grad keine untere gibt. Ich raste bald aus ohne bike


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. Juli 2013)

Meine hat sich anscheinend am Wochenende entschieden kaputt zu gehen. Am Freitag noch drüber gewitzelt und am Samstag am lift Spaßes halber nochmal nachgeschaut. Heute sehe ich ganz viele kleine Risse und einen großen direkt an der Aufnahme... Thale und Schulenberg haben ihr nicht gut getan. Dachte ich bin mit meinen 72KG Fahrfertig außen vor. 
Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juli 2013)

Eins is sicher: jeder ist mal dran. Aber besser so lange es noch Strben gibt, wer weiß, was in 2 Jahren ist...

AUSSER DIE DIE NICHT FAHREN... Aber die fahren ja nicht...


----------



## ElMojito (24. Juli 2013)

Scheiss Streben... Hab vorgestern auf dem Kohlmaiskopf in Saalbach erstmal ne junge Dame (denke mal aus Italien) auf ihren Riss aufmerksam gemacht... Tja wenn man mal so ins gespräch kommt... Irgendwie is dieses Thema das erste, wenn man mit Scratchfahrern so ins Gespräch kommt, welches dran kommt... Und da bin nicht immer ich derjenige, der drauf kommt...


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juli 2013)

@ElMojito: ist doch Toll: so kommt man mit jungen Damen ins Gespräch

Soll ich dir mal meine Strebe zeigen?

Spass beiseite: eigentlich hätte Trek die zurück rufen müssen. Nach der Zeit gehen jetzt wohl alle kaput. Die Zweitkäufer haben dann schlecht Karten, obwohl der Fehler doch bekannt ist.

Zum Glück ist es immer noch warm und ich fahre einfach nicht. 2 bis 3mal hält es bestimmt und somit war die Strebe bei mir zu richtigen Zeit durch.


----------



## urks (25. Juli 2013)

ist wirklich ein Jammer, dass das Hauptthema hier vorwiegend die gebrochenen Stangln sein müssen!



LarsLipp schrieb:


> @ElMojito: ist Spass beiseite: eigentlich hätte Trek die zurück rufen müssen. Nach der Zeit gehen jetzt wohl alle kaput. Die Zweitkäufer haben dann schlecht Karten, obwohl der Fehler doch bekannt ist.



Trek hat seine Position ja fest eingemauert und wird die Räder nicht zurückrufen. 
Was sie von den Probelmen der betroffenen Käufer halten, zeigt sich am besten in einer Aussage (Marketing Manager Trek), die ich wohl versehentlich bekommen habe, wie wir letztes Jahr Druck über mehrere Fahrrad Zeitschrifen gemacht haben:

_"Folgende persönliche und inoffizielle Anmerkung (bitte nicht veröffentlichen) von mir dazu: Die Gruppe von Scratch-Fahrern, die sich im IBC-Forum gefunden haben, erwecken tatsächlich den Anschein, dass es sich um ein größeres Problem handelt. Tatsache ist, dass wir in unserem Markt mehrer hundert Scratch Modelle verkauft haben und der Großteil keine Probleme hat. Insofern sehen wir keinen Grund für einen offiziellen Rückruf."_

Da kann sich jeder selber seinen Reim drauf machen...

Schade - das Rad ist ein Hammer, aber der Umgang mit seinen Kunden macht Trek zukünftig für mich zu keiner Kaufoption.


----------



## ElMojito (25. Juli 2013)

Ja als Gruppe haben wir uns hier wohl gefunden, aber viele finden den Weg ins Forum nicht und denken sich nichts dabei wenn die Strebe bricht.
Letztes Jahr hab ich in Wagrain mit nem netten Kerl aus Tschechien gesprochen, er war zwar mit nem älteren Scott Gambler da, hätte aber wohl auch ein Scratch und Probleme mit der Strebe... 
Naja gibt ja neue Streben und wenn ich diese dann mal endlich bekomme, geht's wieder sorglos weiter ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich habe damals über 30 Strebenbrüche im Forum mitgezählt, habe jetzt leider den Überblick verloren, aber von vereinzelten Fällen zu sprechen ist schon sehr frech!
Allerdings kann ich sagen daß die überarbeitete Strebe bis jetzt ihre Arbeit macht und hält.
Vielleicht sollte man das Trek nochmals melden....


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2013)

Hi,

jetzt müsste man mal die verkauften Scratch Räder in Deutschland zählen. Wie viele werden das denn sein? Mehrere hundert oder Tausend?


----------



## martinfueloep (25. Juli 2013)

hi miteinander,

ich finde es ist völlig egal, ob hier im forum 30, 40, 50 oder 100 gebrochene streben dokumentiert sind. 

viel aussagekräftiger ist meiner meinung nach, dass - wo immer ich einen scratch-fahrer treffe - zumindest einer von uns eine gebrochene strebe hat (ich bin's nicht, bei mir ist die "neue" verbaut und seither liegt der scratch-rahmen im lager).

dass trek die geschichte als "statistisch nicht signifikant" abtun will, ist meines erachtens eine frechheit. aber ich habe meine konsequenzen daraus gezogen: nie wieder trek, und jedem, der es hören will, erzähle ich bereitwillig die scratch-geschichte...


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2013)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> [...]
> dass trek die geschichte als "statistisch nicht signifikant" abtun will, ist meines erachtens eine frechheit. aber ich habe meine konsequenzen daraus gezogen: nie wieder trek, und jedem, der es hören will, erzähle ich bereitwillig die scratch-geschichte...



Ich vermute bei der Art und Weise wie Trek es betrachtet hat war das Problem nicht statistisch signifikant. Die Art und Weise das Problem zu betrachten war wahrscheinlich die falsche . 

Trotz der vielen Streben die ich hatte ist mir Trek eigentlich noch recht positiv hängengeblieben, weils halt kaum relevante Ausfallzeiten für mich gab.


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2013)

so finale Ausbaustufe erreicht - ein klitzekleine Änderungen folgt noch, wenn die Sattelstütze endlich geliefert wird)





PS. noch mit der 1. Strebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (25. Juli 2013)

Holy shit...
Gewicht ?


----------



## fuzzball (26. Juli 2013)

kann Dir nur eine Spanne nennen, da anhängig vom LRS und Bereifung:

(i) 12,9kg mit diesem LRS und RQ 2.4/ RQ 2.4 12,9kg (für z.B. Vinschgau) 

(ii) 13,4kg mit diesem LRS und BA 2.5/ RQ 2.4 (für BP)

(iii) 12,3kg mit dem leichteren LRS (Hope/CX-Ray/Flow EX) und RQ 2.4/ XK 2.4 RS (für z.B. Isartrails)


----------



## 4XRacerPB (26. Juli 2013)

Nett...


----------



## R0GER (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich verfolge die Diskussion rumd um die Strebe schon lange, bei mir ist sie aber immer noch ganz. U.U. weil Kampfgewicht mit Ausrüstung max. 62kg ist und ich eine sehr progressiver Dämpfereinstellung habe. Wo ich mir Sorge mache und ich wohl demnächst mal meinen Freund und Händler ansprechen werde, ist die Verfügbarkeit der Strebe. Ich kaufe hochwertige Bikes damit ich sie auch nach 6 und mehr Jahren noch brauchen kann. Ich habe folglich keine Lust im z.B. 2015 zu hören, dass Trek keine Streben mehr liefern kann, sie mir aber "netterweise" ein neues Bike günstiger anbieten würden, nur weil die dämliche Strebe a.A. ist.

Schönes Bike-WE,
Roger


----------



## Thiel (27. Juli 2013)

Dein Händler wird auch nichts versprechen können.
Wenn du dir sicher sein willst, musst du einfach die Strebe bestellen.


----------



## ElMojito (28. Juli 2013)

Ich muss nochmal sagen, dass das Bike trotz der blöden Streben Geschichte ne Bombe ist...
War jetzt leider nur eine Woche in Saalbach und nicht 2 wie geplant, hab mir ganz blöd nen nerv geklemmt und dass muss sich erstmal wieder legen... Hoffe das geht zügig...
Aaber das Bike is echt sau vielseitig... Ob X Line oder Hacklbergtrail hat immer gut funktioniert...


----------



## martinfueloep (30. Juli 2013)

ich spamme ja nur ungern, aber vllt sucht ja einer der "bereits-scratch-besitzer" einen ersatz-rahmen oder sowas in der art:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/208615-trek-scratch-gr-m-weisz

meiner kommt jetzt endgültig weg, ich probiere mal eine etwas andere geo aus...


----------



## Solidcruiser (30. Juli 2013)

Ich könnt kotzen. Hab jetzt ne neue untere Strebe bekommen in der richtigen Farbe (schwarz mit blauen apps). Ich brauchte aber noch eine neue obere da sie verzogen war. Jetzt nach 4 Wochen kam sie zu meinem Händler aber in weiss  Wer weiss mehr? Gibt es wirklich keine schwarzen oberen im Moment? Danke.


----------



## jan84 (30. Juli 2013)

martinfueloep schrieb:


> ich spamme ja nur ungern, aber vllt sucht ja einer der "bereits-scratch-besitzer" einen ersatz-rahmen oder sowas in der art:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/208615-trek-scratch-gr-m-weisz
> 
> meiner kommt jetzt endgültig weg, ich probiere mal eine etwas andere geo aus...



Was kommt neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (30. Juli 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Was kommt neues?



Die Aufgaben des Scratch teilen sich jetzt 2 Bikes:
- Banshee Legend für den Park 
- Mondraker DuneXR Custom für den Rest

Das Banshee hab ich schon in Verwendung und bin noch immer überrascht, dass ein "richtiger" Downhiller doch um Einiges besser geht.
Das Dune wird in den nächsten Tagen aufgebaut, mal schauen, ob es meinen Erwartungen gerecht wird...


----------



## Mr.Nox (2. August 2013)

Boa,
langsam bekomm ich die Krise...
Trek hat sich bei meinem Händler noch gar nicht gemeldet. Der kann mir nicht mal annähernd sagen, wie lange das Ganze dauert mit der Strebe.


----------



## fuzzball (3. August 2013)

soll ich dich ärgern, am vergangenen Sonntag einen kleinen Riss in der Kettenstrebe festgestellt, am Montag eine Email an meinen Händeler geschickt und heute kam die Neue Strebe (muss sie nur nochmorgen bei der Post abholen).


----------



## Deleted 100301 (3. August 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Boa,
> langsam bekomm ich die Krise...
> Trek hat sich bei meinem Händler noch gar nicht gemeldet. Der kann mir nicht mal annähernd sagen, wie lange das Ganze dauert mit der Strebe.



Bei mir das Gleiche. Läuft nix! Wart schon seit 2,5 Wochen nur auf eine Antwort von Trek!

@ Fuzzball: Hast du es über den Trekstore in München abgewickelt? Bei welchem Händler war es sonst?

An Alle: Wer hat seine Kettenstrebe über den Trekstore in München abgewickelt???

Grüße


----------



## ElMojito (3. August 2013)

fuzzball schrieb:


> soll ich dich ärgern, am vergangenen Sonntag einen kleinen Riss in der Kettenstrebe festgestellt, am Montag eine Email an meinen Händeler geschickt und heute kam die Neue Strebe (muss sie nur nochmorgen bei der Post abholen).



Waaaas? Ich warte seit dem 6.06. Wären wohl keine neuen mehr verfügbar nur die Alte version...
Frühstens nächsten Donnerstag solls wieder neue geben....
Zum glück hat Roman mir seine geliehen und ich konnte fahren...


----------



## Deleted 100301 (3. August 2013)

Keiner Online, warum auch, Wochenende, schönes Wetter, alle Draußen 

Es ist Sommer, ich will Fahrradfahren, es ist Wochenende oder habe evtl. sogar Urlaub, aber kein Fahrrad weil Trek in Zeiten von 3D-CAD und FEM ein popeliges Rahmenteil nicht konstruieren kann und der Service schlecht und unwahrscheinlich langsam ist. Jetzt habe ich mir mal juristischen Rat geholt was ich da gegen das "kein Fahrrad haben" tun kann.
Fazit: nix
Denn ich habe 3 Tage nach Ablauf der zweijährigen Gewährleistungsfrist reklamiert, somit ist alles was der Hersteller macht, freiwillig und ich darf mich nicht aufregen 

Außer:

"Eine Ausnahme besteht nur dann, wenn der Hersteller mit der Reparatur des Fahrrades bereits in Verzug gesetzt wurde. § 284 BGB.

Wenn Sie dem Hersteller also bereits eine feste Frist zur Reparatur des Fahrrades gesetzt hatten und diese Frist verstrichen ist (Beispiel 14 Tage ab Briefdatum oder bis zum 14.08.2013) dann können Sie Schadensersatz nach §§ 284,286 BGB vom Hersteller verlangen.

Zu diesem sogenannten Verzusgsschaden zählen auch die Kosten für die Anmietung eines Fahrrades.

Sie können daher die Mietkosten vom Hersteller verlangen. Einen Anspruch gegen den Hersteller Ihnen ein Ersatzfahrad zu stellen haben Sie dagegen nicht."

Und

"...bestimmte Richtlinien gibt es hierzu nicht.

Sie müssen nur einen angemessene Frist setzen.

Die Angemessenheit ist von Fall zu Fall natürlich unterschiedlich, je nachdem wie aufwendig die Arbeiten und der Transportweg ist.
Wenn in Ihrem Falle das Fahrrad nach USA versandt werden dort repariert und wieder an Sie zurück versandt werden muss, dann ist eine Frist von 2 Wochen allein aufgrund des Transportweges nicht angemessen. In diesem Falle wären 4 Wochen angemessen.

Repariert der Hersteller dagegen in Deutschland so würden 2 Wochen sicher ausreichen."


Also bitte alle ab jetzt schriftlich eine zweiwöchige Frist geben und dann auf Treks kosten Radln ausleihen. 

Wie man dann allerdings das Geld aus den USA bekommt, sei mal dahingestellt 

Was es noch für Regelungen innerhalb der Gewährleistung gibt weiß ich leider nicht, aber bestimmt hat man hier noch mehr Ansprüche.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (5. August 2013)

hi, mein Händler sitzt nicht in München sondern in Frankfurt, ansonsten hätte ich kein Päckchen abholen müssen bzw es ist kürzer zum Store zu laufen


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. August 2013)

Meins mal wieder mit neuen Schlappen kurz vor einer 5 tägigen BBS Tour:


----------



## Thoge (16. August 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad! 
Was ist das schwarze Teil zwischen Gabelbrücke und Lenker?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. August 2013)

Eine Gabelabsenkung:
http://www.vecnum.de/bike-parts/gabelabsenkung/features.html
Bin grad am Testen.


----------



## Thoge (16. August 2013)

Dein Bike auf der Homepage - wie kommt´s?
Die Gabelabsenkung ist ja wie für das Scratch entwickelt


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. August 2013)

Der Entwickler hat a gscheites Bike gesucht für die Homepage!
Ja Absenkung ist klasse, egal ob es steil wird oder beim Tragen durch enge Stellen oder nur im Auto.....


----------



## ElMojito (17. August 2013)

Super Bike, und coole Idee mit der Absenkung ;-) scheint mir besser zu taugen als Talas und U-Turn...
Ich hatte wenn zwingend nötig immer Spanngurte, war aber auch nicht Ideal...
Ich hoffe ich bekomme bald meine neue Strebe, damit du deine mal langsam wieder bekommst, ist mir schon langsam unangenehm :-D 

MfG Pascal


----------



## LarsLipp (21. August 2013)

Neue Info zur Strebe: kommt wohl am 03.09. von Trek. Habe auch mal Trek angeschrieben. Laut dem Händler sind einige Streben produziert worden. Die sollen aber wieder nicht reichen. Schon der Hammer: ist ja fast eine ganze Sommer-Saison...


----------



## ElMojito (21. August 2013)

Echt, da Platzt mir langsam der Kragen...


----------



## Deleted 100301 (21. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Neue Info zur Strebe: kommt wohl am 03.09. von Trek.



Gleiche Info hab ich von meinem Händler auch bekommen. Hoffe das klappt, hab die zweite Septemberwoche Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (22. August 2013)

Die Geschichte sollte nochmal öffentlich gemacht werden.
Wie wäre es denn , wenn man den trek Heini im Forum kontaktiert?


----------



## ElMojito (22. August 2013)

Wer is denn hier der Trek Heini?


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. August 2013)

Der heisst so:
Trek_GAS und war zuletzt am 16.08. aktiv!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=238753


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2013)

Zitat von Trek_GAS

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9511446#post9511446



Trek_GAS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für eure Geduld. Wir von Trek möchten zur Angelegenheit wie folgt Stellung beziehen:
> [FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]
> Trek Scratch-Modelle wurde zwischen 2009 und 2011 weltweit verkauft. Es handelt sich um ein Mountainbike mit sehr breitem Einsatzbereich, das sowohl für normale Touren als auch auf anspruchsvollen Trails mit Sprüngen und grobem Untergrund verwendet wird. Dementsprechend unterschiedlich sind die Belastungen, die am Rahmen auftreten können.
> ...


----------



## ElMojito (24. August 2013)

" Selbstverständlich wurden und werden sämtliche Fälle im Rahmen der Garantiebestimmungen von Trek prompt ausgetauscht."

Ich schmeiß mich weg  hätte ich nicht leihweise Ersatz bekommen, wäre meine ganze Sommersaison im Eimer gewesen... Sowas ist lachhaft, die wissen doch wie viele Scratch Modelle verkauft wurden, wo is das Problem gleich die richtige Anzahl an Streben zu produzieren? 
Hab in Saalbach übrigens eine junge, zierliche Scratchfahrerin um die 58KG getroffen.
Ihr fahrstil war alles andere als aggressiv und Sprünge ect. auch nicht...
Nur n bisschen Milkaline und Hacklbergtrail runter rollern...
Und was hab ich wohl da entdeckt? Na sicher nen Riss in der Strebe...
Und da soll Trek mal was von in Folge extremer Belastung schreiben...
Is Klar...


----------



## urks (24. August 2013)

Trek hat und wird nicht kapieren, was Kundenservice und Kundenzufriedenheit bedeutet. 

Mir wurden ja ursprünglich zwei Wochen Lieferzeit für die Strebe zugesagt - in Wirklichkeit sind es jetzt ZWEI MONATE! 
Meinem Händler ist die ganze Angelegenheit offensichtlich extrem unangenehm und er hat mir bis zur Lieferung der Ersatzstrebe sogar sein eigenes Bergamont geborgt!!!

Auf eine Beschwerdemail an Trek kam nur leeres Geschwafel zurück das mich mehr geärgert hat als es geholfen hätte. Kein Wort über eine Bemühung, meine Reklamation zu beschleunigen.

Trek hat das Problem mit den brechenden Streben von Anfang an ignoriert zbw. herabgespielt und sie werden ihre Strategie offensichtlich nicht ändern. Ich bin noch immer der Überzeugung, dass eine Rückrufaktion notwendig wäre!!!

Ich habe auf alle Fälle meine Lehren gezogen: das Scratch wird mein letztes Trek sein. Es gibt genug Hersteller, die gleichwertige und meist sogar billigere Produkte anbieten.
Und auch mein Händler ist inzwischen von Trek´s miesem Service so genervt, dass er ab nächstem Jahr sein Hauptaugenmerk auf Spezialiced richten wird...


----------



## madmetz (24. August 2013)

Hallo Scratcher,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.

Ich hab mir Anfang letzter Saison ein gebrauchtes Scratch Air 9 gekauft. Ich bin mit dem Rad super zufrieden und es macht mir wahnsinnig viel Spaß. 

Leider wird dieser Spaß etwas durch eine vibrierende Bremse am Hinterrad getrübt. Das Problem besteht eigentlich schon seit ich das Rad fahre. Seit dem habe ich probiert das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Leider ohne Erfolg. 

Entgegen der original Ausstattung habe ich eine Avid Elixier CR mit einer 180er G3 Bremsscheibe verbaut. Mein hinteres Laufrad ist ein ZTR Flow mit No Fun Works Nabe. 

Bisher hab ich folgendes probiert:

-	Bremsscheibe getauscht (gleicher Typ)
-	Bremssattel getauscht (gleicher Typ)
-	Hinterbau komplett zerlegt und sorgfältig wieder zusammengebaut. Alle Schraubverbindungen an den Lagerstellen sind definitiv fest.   
-	Die Aufnahme für die 12mm Steckachse in der Nabe ist auch fest und die Lagerung der Nabe hat kein merkliches Spiel. 

Hat dieses Problem von euch am Scratch auch schon mal gehabt? Es ist wirklich nicht nur ein pfeifen sondern es vibriert das ganze Rad. 

Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn jemand noch Tipps für mich hätte. 

















Gruß
Mathias


----------



## timtrail (24. August 2013)

Für diese Probleme gibt es von Avid die solid sweep Scheibe. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Bremsscheibe-Avid-Solid-Sweep-f-Elixir/dp/B0036B0BT0"]Bremsscheibe Avid G3 Solid Sweep? Ø 185 mm f.Elixir: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt[/ame]

Aber andere Scheiben sollten das aber auch lösen (z.b. Shimano xt die mit dem Alu Spider)


----------



## Deleted 100301 (24. August 2013)

urks schrieb:


> Trek hat und wird nicht kapieren, was Kundenservice und Kundenzufriedenheit bedeutet.
> 
> Mir wurden ja ursprünglich zwei Wochen Lieferzeit für die Strebe zugesagt - in Wirklichkeit sind es jetzt ZWEI MONATE!
> Meinem Händler ist die ganze Angelegenheit offensichtlich extrem unangenehm und er hat mir bis zur Lieferung der Ersatzstrebe sogar sein eigenes Bergamont geborgt!!!
> ...



Kann dir da nur zustimmen. Trotz des tollen Fahrrads werde ich kein Trek mehr kaufen und auch niemandem Empfehlen. Die Multiplikatoren, die Marketingleute so gerne haben, können halt auch ein negatives Vorzeichen haben 
Möglich dass die Fälle unterhalb der statistisch signifikanten Grenze Treks liegen. Allerdings würde mich dann das Signifikanzniveau interessieren das sie zugrunde gelegt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (24. August 2013)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> ....Allerdings würde mich dann das Signifikanzniveau interessieren das sie zugrunde gelegt haben.



Mich allerdings auch... 
Es fahren bestimmt noch n paar Ahnungslose mit Riss herum, die von dem, sagen's wir mal wie die von Trek es wohl sagen würden, Problemchen, welches angeblich keines ist, die sich beim Riss oder sogar Abriß nichts bei denken... Nach dem Motto "kann ja mal passieren" und sich die Strebe tauschen lassen und gut... 
Das werden denk ich mal einige mehr sein, wie hier im Forum...
Wie viele waren es hier nochmal? Hat doch mal wer gezählt...


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. August 2013)

madmetz:
Ab und an vibrierte das bei mir auch so laut.

Grundsätzlich hatte ich das Problem, das die Avid Kugelpfannen und Kugelscheiben leicht gerissen waren, trotz Drehmomentschlüssel!
Jetzt ist Ruhe, zusätzlich habe ich noch den Rahmen wo der Adapter angeflanscht wird vom Lack gesäubert, daß nimmt auch noch gerne Vibrationen auf!


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. August 2013)

An Alle mit dem Strebenproblem:

Schreibt ne Mail an alle grossen Bikezeitungen mit dem aktuellen Problem mit der Strebe und mit Trek, dann kommt ziemlich schnell Bewegung in die Sache.
Der Manager von trek heist Hubert Hager.


----------



## ElMojito (26. August 2013)

Gute Idee, ob es was bringt, sehen wir dann


----------



## urks (29. August 2013)

Dass es etwas bringen kann, haben wir letztes Jahr gesehen: 
Trek hat die Garantie verlängert und das Design der Strebe verändert.
Unser Ziel - eine generelle Rückrufaktion - haben wir nicht geschafft. Trek bleibt weiterhin stur auf seinem Standpunkt, dass die brechenden Streben Einzelfälle sind.

Es ist relativ mühsam und zeitaufwändig, die Bikebravos anzuschreiben und vor allem immer wieder nachzuhaken, ob sich was tut...


----------



## ElMojito (29. August 2013)

Mein Schreiben wollten die der Redaktion weiter leiten...
Kann IBC nichts machen? Is ja auch ein stark genutztes Medium...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (29. August 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2013)

Welche Hefte gibt es denn Bike und Freeride? Lese da nix von.

Noch ein Tipp: schreibt auch an Trek: gab ein Trikot für mich... Ein kleiner Trost vom Marketing...


----------



## Solidcruiser (29. August 2013)

Bike Magazin
MoutainBIKE Magazin 
Freeride
Moutainbike Rider Magazin 
Sechsundzwanzig 
Dirt 
etc... 

bei mir is die untere Aufnahme am Hauptrahmen verzogen, mein Händler meint ih
könnte eventuell das Slash bekommen.
Das wird dann verkauft ist mir zu Enduro und ein Transition TR250 kommt her so mein plan


----------



## ElMojito (29. August 2013)

Solidcruiser schrieb:


> Bike Magazin
> MoutainBIKE Magazin
> Freeride
> Moutainbike Rider Magazin
> ...




Ja n TR250 würde mir auch noch gefallen... Nur die neuen Designs gefallen mir nicht so ganz...


----------



## woodmonkey (29. August 2013)

Das gelbe TR250 was gerade bei mir in der Wohnung steht freut sich schon auf den ersten Ausritt am Wochenende.  Dafür muss mein Spindrift dann weichen (also wer Interesse an einem hat).

Nach einiger Zeit mit dem Rock Shox-Fahrwerk (Lyrik dh RC2 Solo air & Monarch + RT3) kann ich übrigens nur sagen, TOP. War jetzt eine Woche in Saalbach, TREK-BikeAttack und hier die lokalen Touren und Strecken. Ich bin definitiv schneller und sicherer unterwegs.


----------



## Solidcruiser (29. August 2013)

Jap bin gespannt auf die 2014er designs müssten ja auf der eurobike am samstag sein mal
sehen


----------



## ElMojito (29. August 2013)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Das gelbe TR250 was gerade bei mir in der Wohnung steht freut sich schon auf den ersten Ausritt am Wochenende.  Dafür muss mein Spindrift dann weichen (also wer Interesse an einem hat).
> 
> Nach einiger Zeit mit dem Rock Shox-Fahrwerk (Lyrik dh RC2 Solo air & Monarch + RT3) kann ich übrigens nur sagen, TOP. War jetzt eine Woche in Saalbach, TREK-BikeAttack und hier die lokalen Touren und Strecken. Ich bin definitiv schneller und sicherer unterwegs.



Hab lange nach dem gelben Rahmen gesucht... War leider nur noch Raw, Lila und Grün zu bekommen... Also hab ich kurzer Hand entschlossen, das Scratch einfach weiter zu fahren :-D Was gleichzeitig die billigste Lösung war...


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. August 2013)

Das TR250 wird es 2014 nicht mehr geben, dafür kann man das neue tr450 auch auf 180mm einstellen.
Wenn ich Geld hätte, dann wäre ein neuer Rahmen schon längst hier. Mich nervt es, immer mit dem Strebenproblem im Hinterkopf zu fahren, auch wenn ich jetzt irgendwann die neue bekomme (hoffentlich). Zum Glück habe ich im Moment wenig Zeit zum Fahren. Aber mitten in der Saison keine Streben in Europa zu haben, das finde ich einfach fahrlässig von Trek... Zum Glück baut Trek kein Rad mehr in Richtung Freeride, so dass ich dann wohl irgendwann zum neuen "Slide"oder Darkside von Banshee wechseln werde, die genau in mein Beuteschema "Parkbike" fallen.


----------



## ElMojito (4. September 2013)

So, hab von Trek erfahren, dass ich meine Strebe die Tage bekommen soll, bzw ist sie auf dem Weg...
Nach einer Beschwerdemail an Trek bekomme ich jetzt ein Trek Jersey...
Was angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich seit Anfang Juni warte ein Witz ist... Wird hier ankommen und wahrscheinlich verschenkt, für die fahr ich keine Werbung...
Für mich steht fest, dass das Scratch das letzte Trek war!
Aber fahren werde ich es erstmal noch ne weile. .


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. September 2013)

Laut dem Forumlar meines Händlers war das angepeilte Datum der 10.9. Mittlerweile steht im Formular 30.9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (5. September 2013)

Nach dem Trek noch immer nicht wahr haben will, dass fürher oder später jede Scratch Strebe bricht, haben sie vermutlich für den gesamten mitteleuropäischen Raum wieder nur 6 Ersatzstreben bestellt... :kotz:

Meine soll angeblich Anfang nächster Woche kommen...


----------



## Deleted 100301 (5. September 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Laut dem Forumlar meines Händlers war das angepeilte Datum der 10.9. Mittlerweile steht im Formular 30.9.



30.9. kann ich bestätigen. Gerade bescheid bekommen das hiermit mein Urlaub im **sch ist.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. September 2013)

Meine wurde wohl heute versendet. Mal sehen wann die kommt 

Gibt es beim Umbau was zu beachten???


----------



## ElMojito (5. September 2013)

Meine is wohl am 3. Verschickt worden...
Beim Umbau würde ich als erstes die Kurbel abbauen, dann Schaltung und Bremsleitung... 
Dann dürfte nichts mehr im Weg sein...
Beim zusammen bauen vorher die Lager prüfen und ggf. austauschen. .. Lager etwas fetten... 
Ist wirklich alles easy aufgebaut, erklärt sich von selbst...


----------



## Deleted 100301 (5. September 2013)

Hä, ich habe von meinem Händler erfahren dass die Lieferung von den USA nach Europa zentral abgewickelt wird, d.h. alle Händler in Deutschland zum - mehr oder weniger - gleichen Termin beliefert werden. Wie kann das sein dass eure Händler schon Streben haben?
@ Lars u. ElMojito: bei welchen Händlern seid ihr?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. September 2013)

Hi,

na da es ja nur ab und zu mal vorkommt mit den Streben kamen wohl nur 6 Stück nach Deutschland. Jetzt brauch ich die ja fast nicht mehr bis zum Urlaub...

Fun Corner!


----------



## ElMojito (5. September 2013)

Von meinem Händler hab ich das nicht...
Das hat mir der Trek Marketing Manager mitgeteilt...
Hab mich bei Trek beschwert! Und jetzt gibts als Entschädigung noch n Trikot... Naja das macht zwar rein gar nichts wieder gut aber sei es jetzt drum... Ich warte auch schon seit Anfang Juni... 
Vielleicht kommen die Streben auch in mehreren Lieferungen hier an...
Ich lass das über Lucky Bike in Bielefeld abwickeln ich ruf da morgen mal an, vielleicht ist die Strebe schon da...


----------



## Deleted 100301 (5. September 2013)

Boa **** ich dreh durch.


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. September 2013)

Da glaub ich nicht dran, sorry.
Werden wohl alle gleich spät eintreffen.
Ich werde auch kein trek mehr fahren, geschweige denn noch dafür werben!
Drücke euch allen die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (6. September 2013)

Haha, danke fürs Daumen drücken, aber Anfang Oktober is die Saison dann auch rum. Bleibt mir nur noch die Strebe zu nehmen und sie dem nächsten Trekmenschen um die Ohren zu hauen. Mal schauen wer eher Risse bekommt. Tippe auf die Strebe.


----------



## ElMojito (6. September 2013)

Ich find deine Info unterm Usernamen geil DRECK Scratch 
Die Signatur ist auch Vorbildlich


----------



## LarsLipp (6. September 2013)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Haha, danke fürs Daumen drücken, aber Anfang Oktober is die Saison dann auch rum. Bleibt mir nur noch die Strebe zu nehmen und sie dem nächsten Trekmenschen um die Ohren zu hauen. Mal schauen wer eher Risse bekommt. Tippe auf die Strebe.



Na bei uns kann man das ganze Jahr fahren. Eventuell mal ein paar Tage nicht. Da haben wir an der Bergstraße zum Glück Glück.


----------



## fuzzball (6. September 2013)

interessant wäre es zu erfahren wie hoch der Anteil an gerissenen Kettenstreben tatsächlich ist, hab letzte Woche an der Nordkette z.B. zwei einheimische Scratch Fahrer mit jeweils der ersten Kettenstrebe getroffen. Bikes waren stark gebraucht (optisch) aber die Streben waren i.O.


----------



## ElMojito (6. September 2013)

In Saalbach eine Junge Dame getroffen, Bike auch gut gebraucht, Strebe gerissen... Sie war allerdings ein Fliegengewicht... 
Normal wäre ja noch wenn ab und zu mal eine reißt, aber wenn mal eine hält is das nicht im Sinne des Erfinders! 
Zumal ja auch Streben ohne Kabelführung kommen,
wenn die Zahl gerissener Streben gering wäre, würde es die neuen Streben nicht geben... 
Verstehe ich alles nicht... Fehler einsehen Nein, neue Streben raus hauen Ja...


----------



## ElMojito (6. September 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (6. September 2013)

wie geschrieben mich würden halt die tatsächlichen Zahlen interessieren. Fahre zwischenzeitlich auch schon die 2. Strebe, aber noch Version 1.0, die Version 2.0 baue ich ein wenn die 2. Strebe den Geist aufgegeben hat. Bzgl. der Reklamationsabwicklung von Trek kann ich mich nicht beschweren, war i.O. und zügig.


----------



## ElMojito (6. September 2013)

Ja glaub ich dir ja... War nicht bös gemeint, falls das so rüber kam.
Nur sind es jetzt schon über 3 Monate... Das kann einfach nicht sein!


----------



## EliSch9 (6. September 2013)

He Hou,
verkaufe mein Scratch, da ich auf AllMountain/Enduro umsteige. Verkaufe:

Die Wichtigsten Daten:

-Bremsen: Shimano Zee (neu)
-Gabel: Fox 36 Van R (160mm)
-Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0
-Schaltung: Sram X7 9-Fach

Rahmengröße: S

Viele Neuteile, Top Zustand (keine Dellen, Risse oder ähnliches)

Weitere Infos, Bilder und die vollständige Partliste auf Anfrage...

Falls ihr Interesse habt, meldet euch einfach bei mir...


----------



## ElMojito (6. September 2013)

So, hab heute noch n Anruf bekommen...
Strebe ist heute Nachmittag gekommen und morgen kann ich das Bike abholen...
Hätte die Strebe selber wechseln können, aber dass soll Trek mal blechen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. September 2013)

Ja leck, sauber!!!

Was ist falsch an der scratch verkaufsanzeige???
Keine Dellen und Risse.......
Hihi, nix für ungut.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2013)

Musst noch reinschreibe, dass du die Abwicklung beim Strebenriss machst.
Wird ja nur beim Erstkäufer kostenlos nach der Garantie getauscht.

Eigentlich sind wir ja blöd: man hätte einfach trotz dem man keinen Riss hat einfach mal tauschen lassen sollen... Ups: ist ja doch nur Dreck. Wer Bilder für eine schwarze braucht kann sich gerne bei mir melden...


----------



## ElMojito (7. September 2013)

So Bike wieder fit 
Nur regnet es gerade hier...


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2013)

Meine ist jetzt da: morgen werde ich die wohl einbauen, wenn es regnet...


----------



## Trasher_one (8. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

kurz zu den Streben. Ich kenn zufällig einen Trek vertreter und hab auch schon mit dem zuständigen Reklamationsbeauftragten gesprochen. Ich empfehle jeden der noch das alte modell hat einfach zu seinen händler gehen und die neue version ordern lassen. Lt. Auskunft wechseln sie auch schon wenn die strebe noch nicht gerissen ist kostenfrei. 

ich hab schon die 3. strebe (die 4., neue version, liegt schon daheim). Bei mir ist der ganze hinterbau etwas verzogen (sieht man wenn man die steckachse reinstecken will) und ich kann mir vorstellen das das der grund für die weiteren brüche ist.


----------



## LarsLipp (8. September 2013)

Strebe ist drin. Ein Lager war auch defekt: Jetzt läuft es wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (10. September 2013)

ich bin grad zufällig auf den Scratch/Remedy/Slash - Thread auf Pinkbike gestoßen. Scheinbar hat Trek das Strebenproblem, das es ja natürlich niemals nicht gegeben hat, auch mit dem Slash...auf 2 Thread-Seiten finden sich mehr als eine handvoll Fahrer, die teilweise schon mit der 3. Strebe unterwegs sind...
hach, bin ich froh, nicht mehr Trek zu fahren...


----------



## LarsLipp (10. September 2013)

Na jetzt passt es ja hoffentlich bei mir  kann das Rad noch lange fahren...


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. September 2013)

> ich bin grad zufällig auf den Scratch/Remedy/Slash - Thread auf Pinkbike gestoßen. Scheinbar hat Trek das Strebenproblem, das es ja natürlich niemals nicht gegeben hat, auch mit dem Slash...auf 2 Thread-Seiten finden sich mehr als eine handvoll Fahrer, die teilweise schon mit der 3. Strebe unterwegs sind...
> hach, bin ich froh, nicht mehr Trek zu fahren...



Ne oder?!!
Trek macht doch keine Fehler, daß kann nicht sein.

Aber ich fahrs immer noch sehr gerne.


----------



## ElMojito (10. September 2013)

Gerne fahren tu ichs auch, aber das letzte Trek war es trotzdem!


----------



## martinfueloep (10. September 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ne oder?!!
> Trek macht doch keine Fehler, daß kann nicht sein.
> 
> Aber ich fahrs immer noch sehr gerne.



trek? hat noch nie fehler gemacht
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=125217&pagenum=80

und diese aussage kommt mir auch verdächtig bekannt vor:


			
				kylesligo schrieb:
			
		

> scrotes schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMojito (10. September 2013)

Der letzte Satz im zweiten Zitat trifft es auf den Punkt! 
Also ich versuche mal aufzulisten, welche mir bekannten Trek Modelle schon Ärger wegen den Kettenstreben hatten....
Session (glaub 09 oder 10)
Remedy (hab ich schon öfters gehört, BJ mir unbekannt)
Slash jetzt wohl auch 
und unser schönes Scratch

Die lernen es scheinbar nicht...


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. September 2013)

Hey, für alle die es nicht gemerkt haben, daß war pure Ironie

Pascal, die alte Strebe ist wieder bei mir, alles Bestens, vor allem der zusätzliche Inhalt
Danke dir, meine Jungs haben ihn gleich vernichtet.

Werde mir auch kein Trek mehr kaufen, aber geil isch des Bike trotzdem(jetzt)


----------



## ElMojito (11. September 2013)

Der zusätzliche Inhalt war ja wohl das Mindeste...
kann dir gar nicht genug danken!


----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2013)

OK: ist hier wirklich ne Tolle Runde: Ein Lob an lipper-zipfel

Der ein oder andere bleibt ja hier, auch wenn er kein Scratch mehr fährt. Irgendwann muss der Thread in Ex- Scratch umbenannt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (11. September 2013)

Also ich muss jetzt mal Trek in Schutz nehmen.
Ich bin in den vergangenen Jahren auch zwei Giant und ein Scott gefahren. Alle wurden irgendwann zu Garantiefällen. Zum Teil waren es auch Mängel die vom Hersteller als Einzelfall abgetan wurden, die aber nachweislich doch recht oft vorkamen. Dieses Verhalten ist wohl eher normal. Auch die Autoindustrie wehrt sich ja möglichst lange gegen eine Rückrufaktion.
Für mich war die Bearbeitung meiner zwei gerissenen  Kettenstreben durch Trek vorbildlich. Ich musste meinem Händler jeweils nur ein Foto des Risses und der Seriennummer schicken. In beiden Fällen hatte ich innerhalb von einer Wochen Ersatz. Ich denke aber auch, dass mein Händler hier einen großen Anteil daran hatte. Bei Scott und Giant wurde jeweils genauso verfahren.
Mit dieser Erfahrung würde ich auch wieder ein Trek kaufen. Am Ende kommt es auf dem Händler an, ob er nur schnell Räder verkaufen will oder Kunden binden möchte.


----------



## ElMojito (11. September 2013)

Aber wenn kein Ersatzteil da ist, nützt selbst der beste Händler nichts....
Schon Peinlich in der Hauptsaison...


----------



## ElMojito (14. September 2013)

Wurden jetzt eigentlich alle wartenden versorgt?


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. September 2013)

Nein... ich warte noch!


----------



## urks (16. September 2013)

Die Lieferung meiner Strebe haben sie auch wieder verbockt!

Meinem Händler wurde vom Leiter der Garantieabteilung bei Trek labidar mitgeteilt, dass es wieder keine Strebe gibt - die ersten beiden Liefertermine wurden zwar von Mitarbeitern zugesagt, waren jedoch nicht bestätigt - ist so, friss und stirb. 
Entschuldigung oder gar Bemühungen, doch eine schnelle Lösung zu finden: Fehlanzeige...

Der nächste Termin ist der 30.09, dieser ist aber wieder ein Unbestätigter, der sich jederzeit ändern kann! Also Verarschung auf höchstem Niveau.
Die Erfüllung der Garantieleistung dauert somit minestens 3 Monate.

Daraufhin habe ich in der Trek Europa Zentrale Stunk gemacht. 
Zumindest von dort bekam ich eine sehr freundlich forumlierte Entschuldigung und die Zusage einer Zwischenlösung: diese Woche bekomme ich eine "alte" neue Strebe. So bald die neuen Streben verfügbar sind, bekomme ich dann diese (die Zusage eines fixen Termins war auch von dort nicht möglich).
Trotzdem bedauerlich, dass so eine Reaktion erst möglich ist, wenn Verantwortliche direkt vom Kunden angeschrieben werden...

Zusammengefasst: 
- die Anzahl der kaputten Kettenstreben wurden von Trek offensichtlich unterschätzt
- neue Streben werden in homöopathischen Mengen bestellt / geliefert
- stehen Kunden (Monate lang) ohne funktionierendem Bike da, ist es den Herren in der Garantieabteilung schnurzegal
- die neuen 2014er Trek Modelle wären ab jetzt zu kaufen


----------



## ElMojito (16. September 2013)

urks schrieb:


> ....
> - die neuen 2014er Trek Modelle wären ab jetzt zu kaufen



Haha ich krieg n Lachkrampf... 
Bei mir waren es auch über 3 Monate...
Mein Glück war, dass ich leihweise Ersatz hatte
Hoffe ihr werdet bald versorgt! Sowas geht gar nicht...
Bleibt mit Trek in Kontakt... Bin da auch noch am diskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. September 2013)

Hi,

bei mir ist die Strebe ja drin. Zu 100% hat die aber nicht gepasst und wir mussten schon ein wenig drücken, dass die rein geht. (Hauptlager / Lager des Dämpfers. War nicht wirklich viel.

Ist das normal????? Oder muss die Butterweich reingehen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. September 2013)

> bei mir ist die Strebe ja drin. Zu 100% hat die aber nicht gepasst und wir mussten schon ein wenig drücken, dass die rein geht. (Hauptlager / Lager des Dämpfers. War nicht wirklich viel.
> 
> Ist das normal????? Oder muss die Butterweich reingehen?



Wenn man die Fertigungstoleranzen der Bikehersteller anschaut, ist das schon normal.
Da sind 0,2mm wirklich kein Mass.

Ist schon krass hier was da mit der Strebe abgeht und sehr ärgerlich.
Mir stinkts langsam nur vom Zuschauen und wenn ich eure Probleme lese.
Bei uns war es ja sehr ähnlich im letzten Jahr und ich gebe jetzt einfach offiziell die Adresse vom Trekmanager Hubert Hager weiter, dann kann sich jeder Betroffene persönlich bei ihm beschweren!
Ich werde ihm auch gleich eine Mail schreiben und ihn darauf hinweisen, daß ich kein Trek Produkt mehr erwerben werde.

[email protected]


----------



## urks (16. September 2013)

an ihn habe ich mich auch gewendet - er hat ja damals die offizielle Stellungnahme zum Strebenproblem und die Garantieverlängerung herausgegeben.

Jetzt ist er allerdings 2 Wochen auf Urlaub, d.h. es wird keine Rückmeldung kommen...


----------



## ATw (16. September 2013)

Das mit den Streben ist echt bitter. Halten denn die neuen Versionen besser? Bzw hält die 2011er? Hab mir jetzt nicht die ganzen 193 Seiten durchgelesen...
Wollte mir mit nem scratch Rahmen eigentlich nen leichten freerider aufbauen, aber die strebe ist mir schon ein Dorn im Auge


----------



## urks (16. September 2013)

alle ursprünglich ausgelieferten Rahmen / Räder sind mit der alten Strebe bestückt - diese wird früher oder später brechen.

Die verbesserten Streben, welche jetzt (theoretisch, wenns denn gerad welche gibt) auf Garantie ausgetauscht werden, unterscheiden sich durch die fehlenden Zugführungen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. September 2013)

Ja, hält jetzt schon seit letztem Jahr, ca. 130 000 Hm.


----------



## McFlury (16. September 2013)

urks schrieb:


> alle ursprünglich ausgelieferten Rahmen / Räder sind mit der alten Strebe bestückt - diese wird früher oder später brechen.
> 
> Die verbesserten Streben, welche jetzt (theoretisch, wenns denn gerad welche gibt) auf Garantie ausgetauscht werden, unterscheiden sich durch die fehlenden Zugführungen.



...und sie ist gut 30g schwerer, was darauf schließen lässt, das Trek auch die betroffen Stelle etwas massiver ausgeführt hat.


----------



## ElMojito (16. September 2013)

an den Herrn Hager hatte ich mich auch gewendet...  Aber wenn er im Urlaub ist...


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. September 2013)

Ich werde mich so schnell wie möglich von dieser Firma verabschieden. Meinem Vater und jedem anderen Interessenten habe icgh davon abgeraten eins der Räder zu kaufen (Mit Hintergrund).
Ich hatte damals die Hoffnung, wenn ich bei einem Händler kaufe (Der sogar seit 20 Jahren ein enger Freund der Familie ist) läuft das alles besser und runder. Da verzichte ich doch beim nächsten mal glatt die Marke und den "Shop" zu bezahlen und kauf mir eins vom Online-Händler. Viel Schlimmer kanns nicht werden und ich spare Geld...
Schade eigentlich, denn die Räder laufen ja ziemlich gut.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (17. September 2013)

So, bin zurück vom Bikeurlaub in dem mein mittlerweile fast 7 Jahre altes Santa Cruz Hardtail sich nicht einmal beschwert hat. Ich meine es hat sogar das Trek ausgelacht als es wieder in den Schuppen gestellt wurde.
Hab auch nichts mehr von Trek gehört. 30.9. steht noch. Weiß allerdings nicht ob die Komponenten bis dahin nicht in einem neuen Rahmen umeinander fahren und der Rahmen einfach verschrottet wird. Will ja nicht auch noch Werbung für den Drecksladen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. September 2013)

Na bevor den den verschrottest schickst du den mir Tausche gegen einen Stinky Rahmen...Der hält auf jeden Fall...


----------



## ATw (17. September 2013)

Also wenn jemand seinen scratch Rahmen in größe M loswerden soll, nur her damit


----------



## ElMojito (18. September 2013)

Bei passendem Angebot...


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. September 2013)

Und schon gibt es einen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/235907-trek-scratch-m-2011


----------



## ATw (18. September 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Und schon gibt es einen:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/235907-trek-scratch-m-2011



Das ist kein Zufall


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. September 2013)

Mit dem Hobel must dann nix mehr bergab schieben in der alten Heimat!


----------



## ATw (18. September 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Mit dem Hobel must dann nix mehr bergab schieben in der alten Heimat!



 Ah doch, in der Brunnenauscharte schieb ich dann doch lieber  
Das Ghost hat ja auch 170v/h, liegt also eher am Fahrer als am Rad


----------



## martinfueloep (18. September 2013)

@ ATw: viel Spaß mit meiner EX!


ich wünsche dir, dass die neuen Kettenstreben tatsächlich halten, falls nicht und Trek sich querlegen sollte, meld dich einfach, und wir machen die Abwicklung über mich!


----------



## McFlury (18. September 2013)

@ ATw
Brauchst Du noch eine Dämpfer für den Rahmen? Ich habe noch einen Fox RP2 aus einem ScratchAir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (18. September 2013)

@martinfueloep: Danke Dir für das Angebot! @McFlury: Eher nicht. Muss erstmal sehen, wie ich mit der Größe klar komm, hab eben bemerkt, dass ein M Rahmen dank "virtual Sizing" eher ein S Rahmen ist.
Falls er passt kommt mir wieder ein X-Fusion Vector rein


----------



## martinfueloep (18. September 2013)

ATw schrieb:


> ..., hab eben bemerkt, dass ein M Rahmen dank "virtual Sizing" eher ein S Rahmen ist.
> Falls er passt kommt mir wieder ein X-Fusion Vector rein



ich bin mit meinen 174 einen 40er Vorbau gefahren und eigentlich ganz gut damit zurecht gekommen...k.A. wie groß du bist, aber je nach Vorliebe denke ich, dass das M problemlos bis 180cm Sinn macht...


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. September 2013)

Hab meins auf 1x10 umgebaut


----------



## LarsLipp (25. September 2013)

Mit dem funktionierenden Lager ist der Hinterbau irgendwie fluffiger: jetzt kann ich hinten wieder mit mehr Druck fahren... Dummerweise hat's mir jetzt aber einen zweiten Riss in den Muddy Marry geschlagen... Werde den mal zurück senden. ist aber nicht so schlimm, muss ja erst mal in Urlaub...

Viel Spass hier noch: @Zipfel: 1x10 reicht? den Rest trägst du?


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. September 2013)

Ja reicht völlig.
In der Ebene gehen kurzzeitig 30kmh und bergauf geht alles wie vorher und dann wird eh getragen.
Ist eh besser, tut der Arsch nicht so weh.


----------



## urks (26. September 2013)

schaut so recht kompakt aus...

Warum bist du nicht auf 1 x 11 umgestiegen? Zu teuer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (26. September 2013)

Ja genau.
175 zu 990 Euro, war dann keine Frage!


----------



## ATw (27. September 2013)

@lipper-zipfel: Dein Scratch sieht schon mächtig aus!

@all: Hat jemand noch einen Scratch Rahmen in L sprich virtuel 19.5"/49,5cm real 17.7"/45cm über?


----------



## ruppi69 (28. September 2013)

Hallo an alle.

Ich hab mir trotz der vielen negativen Bemerkungen auf den letzten Seiten vor einer Woche eine Scratch 9 Coil mit Hammerschmidt gekauft, bei dem die neue Strebe schon verbaut ist. Und ich muss sagen, echt a geile Karre. Vor dem Kauf hab ich mir hier die kompletten 194 Seiten durchgelesen und war zuerst etwas skeptisch. Aber ich habe es noch nicht bereut. Gott sei dank, da mein altes mittlerweile schon verkauft ist. 

Der erste größere Einsatz war gleich am Samstag in Saalbach bei der Gondeltour. Ich muss sagen, das Scratch hat sich super geschlagen. Genau so muss sich ein MTB fahren finde ich.  Ich glaube ich werde noch lange Freude an meinem neuen Radl haben. 

Ab jetzt bin ich auch des öfteren hier im Scratchforum vertreten.


----------



## Nill (29. September 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Geile Kiste, so oder so!
(ein EX-Scrtach Fahrer)


----------



## McFlury (29. September 2013)

Und mal wieder eins in Action...

Trans Savoie 2013


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. September 2013)

geiles Bild!!!


----------



## ElMojito (29. September 2013)

Durchaus geiles Bild ; )


----------



## McFlury (30. September 2013)

Danke, alles Sache des Fotografs...
 @lipper-zipfel. Seit Mai bereits mit dem 42er Mirfs ;-)


----------



## McFlury (30. September 2013)

...wenn´s gefällt, votet mal ein Scratch zum "Foto des Tages!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1481046?in=potdPool


----------



## ElMojito (30. September 2013)

Naja ohne passendes Motiv, bringt der Fotograf eigentlich auch nichts
Von beiden seiten aus ein guter Job!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (1. Oktober 2013)

So, heute einen Tag mit einem Scratch auf der Startseite!!!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Oktober 2013)

........mit meiner Hilfe
Da schaut es doch trotz des Nebels gleich viel schöner aus.


----------



## ElMojito (1. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch 

Hat übrigens wer von Trek das entschuldigungspaket (Jersey)
Bekommen?  Wegen den Kettenstreben? Meins is beim Zoll gelandet! Habe die Annahme dann verweigert! Das Jersey bringt mir eh nichts mehr... Sind mittlerweile eigentlich wieder alle mit Streben versorgt? 
War schon wieder 2 mal in Winterberg und 2 Touren... Is schon n herrliches Rad! Aber Trek trotzdem nie wieder!


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ich warte immer noch... Termin ist jetzt nicht mehr der 28.9 oder so gewesen, sondern jetzt der 9.10... War beim Händler, der hat dann angerufen und gefragt was los ist. Konnte dann aber keiner Bestätigen...
Hier meine Mail von heute an Trek.

Hallo Trek-Team,
zuerst ein großes Lob für ihren Service! Sie haben es geschafft, dass ich mir nicht mehr überlegen muss, warum ich nicht Mountainbiken gehen kann. Denn nachdem ich die kaputte Strebe am 27.7 bei meinem Händler gemeldet habe, funktioniert die Ausrede:" Trek hat es immernoch nicht geschafft, die Strebe für mein Scratch zu liefern!" immer und jeder hat Verständnis und Mitleid mit mir. Denn im Sommer scheint die Sonne und Ausreden sind bei dem Wetter immer schwer zu finden. Großes Lob nochmal. Wenn die Strebe dann irgendwann im Winter mal ankommen sollte, übernimmt das schlechte Wetter diesen Part. Finanziell war das Jahr dementsprechend günstig für mich. Denn ohne Strebe brauch ich kein Geld für Urlaube und Bikeparkbesuche während der Saison ausgeben, Top! Außerdem hat mir ihr Service gezeigt, dass ich mir gar kein Mountainbike in einem Fahrradladen kaufen brauche, denn Versänderbikes sind häufig günstiger, mit besserer Austattung und der Service kann nicht viel schlechter werden. Denn auch mein Händler hat mir gesagt, ich müsse den Umbau der Strebe selber bezahlen, weil er kein Geld von Ihnen dafür bekomm. Von Bekannten habe ich mitbekommen, dass kaputte Rahmen von Scott umsonst umgebaut wurden, auch außerhalb der Garantie nach 4 Jahren.

Falls sie es sich doch anders überlegen und wollen, dass ich ihr Scratch nochmal fahren möchte, der Händler bei dem ich das Fahrrad gekauft habe ist:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Linus M.


----------



## ElMojito (1. Oktober 2013)

Einfach unfassbar. ..


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gestern ne Mail vom Trek Manager erhalten, der hat sich doch glatt beschwert, daß ich hier seine Mail Adresse veröffentlicht habe und wollte sich rausreden auf ein paar Einzelschicksale, die leider zu Bedauern sind, ist aber so.

Sie versuchen ihr Bestes, um die Kunden zufriedenstellen zu können, aber es klappt halt nicht immer.
Ich denke die arme Sau muss halt auch das nehmen, was ihm die Amis vor die Füsse legen/schmeissen.
Also eigentlich nur Blubbblubb.

Mr.Nox, ich biete dir meine Strebe leihweise an, in Hamburg soll man ja auch im winter biken können und dann kommt das Ding ordentlich rum.
Bei ElMojito war sie ja auch schon ein paar Monate


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab schon eine Antwort bekommen. Tut ihm alles leid etc. Er hofft mitte oktober. Den Umbau der Strebe wird mir auch bezahlt.


----------



## jan84 (1. Oktober 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ne Mail vom Trek Manager erhalten, der hat sich doch glatt beschwert, daß ich hier seine Mail Adresse veröffentlicht habe und wollte sich rausreden auf ein paar Einzelschicksale, die leider zu Bedauern sind, ist aber so.[...]



Die Einzelschicksale sind einfach lächerlich. Ich hatte 5 Streben, kenne >6 Leute persöhnlich mit defekten Streben. Große Mengen hier halt im Forum. Im laufe des Jahres habe ich bei Rennen/ in Bikeparks 3 Leute mit akut defekten Streben getroffen, 4 oder 5 die schonmal nen defekt hatten (spreche viele Leute  mim Scratch aber auch drauf an). 
War grad 4 Wochen in Kanada, in Whistler an nem Bikeshop vorbeigelatscht, man konnte durch ein Fenster in den Werkstattbereich gucken. Es hing ein defekter Scratch Rahmen mit defekter Strebe an der Wand, eine defekte Strebe lag in ner Tonne neben der Werkbank...

Hatte mich letztes Jahr in Saalbach auf dem Festival mit nem Trek Mitarbeiter an deren Stand unterhalten. Ging uA darüber wie die Aussage, dass das Problem sich auf Einzelfälle beschränkt zu Stande kam. Die Antwort war meiner Meinung nach nen schlechter Witz. 

Unterm Strich kann ich mich nur bedingt beschweren, hatte trotz der vielen Streben kaum Ausfallzeiten (~20 Tage in Summe). Die Kommunikation von Seiten von Trek und der Umgang mit einigen Fällen ist aber einfach unter aller Sau. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Jan, hier waren nicht die kompletten Defekte der Streben gemeint, sondern die Einzelschicksale der nicht sofort mit Ersatzstreben belieferten Kunden.
Aber ich gebe dir recht, wenn man nur hier im Forum mitgezählt hat, dann kommt man auf über 40 Defekte der Kettenstrebe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (1. Oktober 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hallo Jan, hier waren nicht die kompletten Defekte der Streben gemeint, sondern die Einzelschicksale der nicht sofort mit Ersatzstreben belieferten Kunden.
> Aber ich gebe dir recht, wenn man nur hier im Forum mitgezählt hat, dann kommt man auf über 40 Defekte der Kettenstrebe!!



Sorry, da hab ichs zu schnell überflogen... Ändert aber nichts an der zweiten hälfte der Aussage .


----------



## ElMojito (2. Oktober 2013)

Und das zur Signifikanz des Problems; )
Die Einzelschicksale werden aber auf miese Art und Weise abgewimmelt....
Ob der Hubert Hager da etwas für kann, glaub ich auch nicht! 
Nett war er ja....


----------



## ElMojito (2. Oktober 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich hab schon eine Antwort bekommen. Tut ihm alles leid etc. Er hofft mitte oktober. Den Umbau der Strebe wird mir auch bezahlt.



Den Umbau hab ich mir auch schön bezahlen lassen,  obwohl ich das mit links selber hin bekommen hätte....


----------



## ElMojito (3. Oktober 2013)

Mal n paar Bilder

leider schlechte Quali wie ich vom Handy aus erkennen kann....


----------



## Prezident (4. Oktober 2013)

Seas
Wollte meinem 2010er Scratch mal ein neues Farbkleid gönnen
Habe jetzt gehört das ich bei dem auseinander Bau direkt die Lager tauschen muss? Ist die Aussage korrekt? Oder kann man die alten noch verwenden?
Gruß


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Oktober 2013)

Warum?
Wenn du mit dem Heissluftfön die Rahmenteile vorsicht erwärmst, fallen die Lager, ohne sie zu Beschädigen fast von alleine raus und nach dem Lackieren bringst sie wieder auf dem selben Weg in den Rahmen rein.
Aber vorher prüfen, ob sie noch gut sind, viele haben die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sie nach einer Laufzeit von einem Jahr schon ziemlich kaputt sind, was ich aber auf Montagefehler seitens Trek zurückführe.
Bei der Montage dann die Lager noch kurz in die Gefriertruhe legen und einfach in den Lagersitz reinfallen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich hab einfach keine Lust meine Strebe zweimal umzubauen. Ich hab das Werkzeug und die Nerven nicht dafür. 
Den Gedanken mit dem neuen "Farbkleid" habe ich auch. Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass eine Pulverbeschichtung evtl. zu dick sein könnte und dadurch der Hinterbau nicht mehr passen würde. An der Hinterradachse und an den Schwingen.
Mir wurde deshalb zum Eloxieren oder "Nasslack"? geraten. Kann das jemand was zu berichten. Raw wäre auch ein Thema, würde das aber selber machen wollen. Nur gibt es ganze Diskussionen dazu, wie man am Ende versiegelt. Ich finde da keine klare Antwort, ob man es selber mit Klarlack machen kann. 
LG


----------



## woodmonkey (4. Oktober 2013)

> dass eine Pulverbeschichtung evtl. zu dick sein könnte



Hi,

das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mein Rahmen ist gepulvert und alles passt bestens. Du musst nur die Bereiche die jetzt auch schon frei von Farbe sind markieren und den Pulverer darauf hinweisen. Die kleben die Stellen dann ab und es kann keine Farbe dran kommen. Ev. muss man hier oder da ein wenig mit Schleifpapier abschleifen aber das sind dann kleine Details.

Bei Nasslack kommt ja auch eine Schicht drauf, da muss auch abgeklebt werden und beim Eloxieren werden auch diese Bereiche behandelt so das kein chemischer Prozess stattfindet (oder?).


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Oktober 2013)

Hier mein aktuelles Rad und die "Risse" in der Strebe


----------



## nnguitar (9. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jungs
Habe gerade bemerkt das mir ein insert im hinterbau fehlt. Wo kann man die bestellen? 
Was ich noch Suche ist ein unteres Lager für meinen Steuersatz. Es ist der cane Creek der Standard mäßig drin ist.
Und
Ich wollte mal die Lager im hinterbau wechseln. Wo kann man den die bestellen? 
Danke schonmal


----------



## zippinveedub (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich liebe dieses Bike!


----------



## urks (11. Oktober 2013)

nnguitar schrieb:


> Hi Jungs
> Habe gerade bemerkt das mir ein insert im hinterbau fehlt. Wo kann man die bestellen?
> Was ich noch Suche ist ein unteres Lager für meinen Steuersatz. Es ist der cane Creek der Standard mäßig drin ist.
> Und
> ...



entweder beim Trek Händler deines Vertrauens oder ev. hier:
http://www.bike-alm.de/index.php?cat=c3197_Trek-Scratch-2010-2011.html


----------



## jan84 (11. Oktober 2013)

Bike-Alm ist super schnell was den Kleinkram angeht.


----------



## Tobsucht. (11. Oktober 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> dass eine Pulverbeschichtung evtl. zu dick sein könnte


 
ich kann das so auch nicht bestätigen. Hatte meinen Scratch-Rahmen seiner Zeit ja auch pulvern lassen. War alles kein Problem und hab beim zusammenbau prima gepasst. Die betroffenen Stellen wurden beim mir vom Pulverbeschichter abgeklebt bzw. mit einer Art Stopfen verschlossen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Nill (12. Oktober 2013)

wer brauch denn schon Farbe ;-)

So sah meins damals aus.
Einfach ein geiles Rad war das.....

Sorry für den Schriftzug ^^

Bin grade dabei ein DHler nach dem Vorbild auf zu bauen.


----------



## McFlury (12. Oktober 2013)

@Nill: Wie viel war der Rahmen ohne Lack leichter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (13. Oktober 2013)

mmm-----das ist eine gute Frage, leider nicht vorher nachher gewogen.


----------



## woodmonkey (13. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal in den entsprechenden Leichtbauthreads. Ich schätze mal 150-200gr könnten es sein. Ist ja eine relativ dicke Lackierung original drauf.


----------



## jan84 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte gewogen, meine es wären zwischen 100 und 150 g gewesen. 

J


----------



## nnguitar (13. Oktober 2013)

danke @urks


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man das alles so liesst vergeht einen die Lust an den so sonst geilen Bike. Fahr selber ein Remedy 2012 das ohne murks bis jetzt viel im Park mitgemacht hat bis 1,5m Drops(mehr wollte ich ihm nicht zu trauen) und viele Abflüge(sogar einen der für meine Schulter in 4 Wochen Pause endete) vor kurzen. Hab überlegt mir einen gebrauchten Scratch zu kaufen mit 180mm RC2 Float aus 2011. Aber bei so was vergeht es einen. Jemanden aus dem Bekanntenkreis hat 8 Monate auf seine Kettenstrebe fürs Session gewartet......
Doller Service Trek

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## jan84 (17. Oktober 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> [...]Aber bei so was vergeht es einen. Jemanden aus dem Bekanntenkreis hat 8 Monate auf seine Kettenstrebe fürs Session gewartet......
> Doller Service Trek
> [...]



Abgesehen davon, dass sowas meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren darf ist bei so extremen Wartezeiten oft auch ne gewisse mit "Schuld" beim Kunden. Wenn ich ein Bike für viel Geld kauf und im Gewährleistungszeitraum (2 Jahre) etwas kaputt geht ist das die Baustelle des Händlers. Der kann die Gewährleistung nicht auf Trek abwälzen bzw. sich damit rausreden, dass von Trek nichts kommt. In dem Fall sollte entweder ne massive Minderung des Kaufpreises, Wandlung oder Ersatzbike drin sein. Man muss sich nichts alles vom Händler gefallen lassen. 

Nach der Gewährleistungszeit siehts aber in der Tat blöd aus... Das spricht dann einfach nurnoch gegen Trek. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Oktober 2013)

@jan84
da hast du Recht. Aber Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind heute 2 unterschiedlichen Sachen. 
Der HÃ¤ndler hat die Kettenstrebe einfach nicht bekommen von Trek. Den die ganze Garantieabwicklung und daraus folgende bearbeitung sowie zusenden an die HÃ¤ndler soll angeblich in CH sein....
Der HÃ¤ndler hat auch kein ersatzbike bieten kÃ¶nnen. Wie den auch. Es sind immerhin 4k â¬ +.
Er hÃ¤tte auch gegen den HÃ¤ndler mit rechtlichen mittel vorgehen kÃ¶nnen. Ãndert aber nix an der Tatsache das man ohne sein geliebtes Bike darsteht.
Der hat aber zum GlÃ¼ck noch ein anderes Radl gehabt.

Was ist nun mit den Kettenstreben beim Scratch? Sind alle nach 2011 jetzt ok oder die selbe Leier?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Oktober 2013)

Nach Sommer 2012 sind alle OK, vorher nicht.
Die Austauschstreben halten bisher alle.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Oktober 2013)

Was passiert wenn ich ein gebrauchten aus 2011 gebraucht kaufe und die Strebe verreckt. Müsste ich das dann über erst besitzer abwickeln?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich werde leider mein Scratch verkaufen müssen. Daher wenn jemand Interesse hat:

Scratch Air 8, Gr. L, 2011, erste Strebe (Austauschstreben sind kein Problem über meinen Händler), selten gefahren (die letzten 2 Jahre zusammen keine 5mal), Ausstattung nahezu original bis auf Lenker (breiter und flacher) und Bremse. Reifen sind neu (Big Bettys). Allgemeiner Zustand: sehr gut (keine Regenfahrten, Naben/Lager laufen wie am ersten Tag, Fox36 hat nen Service erhalten, danach nicht mehr gefahren). 1.700 Euro. 

Dann noch ein Frameset Scratch 9, XL, aus 2011, NEU. Gerne als Setpreis 

Ich weiß, es ist kein Verkaufsthread. Ich möchte aber mein Scratch gerne einem Liebhaber abgeben. 

Irgendwie konnte ich mich nie vom Scratch trennen und kann es auch jetzt schwer. 
Viele Grüße
biketunE


----------



## woodmonkey (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

soweit ich weiss über den Erstbesitzer. Wenn du aber einen Kaufbeleg hast und die verstärkte Strebe haben willst sollte es auch so gehen (wenn man höfflich ist geht ja meist sehr viel). Ansonsten mit dem Erstbesitzer vertraglich festhalten das er dir dabei hilft.

Kein Scratch wurde übrigens original mit den verstärkten Streben verkauft, soweit mir bekannt. Wenn das Sratch also nicht schon die Strebe hat kommt das, höchstwahrscheinlich, auf dich zu.

Gruß Nils 

QUOTE=jaimewolf3060;11035994]Was passiert wenn ich ein gebrauchten aus 2011 gebraucht kaufe und die Strebe verreckt. Müsste ich das dann über erst besitzer abwickeln?

MfG Jaimewolf3060[/QUOTE]


----------



## R0GER (20. Oktober 2013)

Meine original Strebe hält immer noch ...  ... werde aber nächstes Jahr mit meinem Händler resp. Trek CH in Verhandlung treten präventiv die Strebe auszutauschen. Kommt Trek grundsätzlich günstiger, als mir irgendwann eine andere Kulanzlösung anzubieten, falls es keine Streben im z.B. 2016 mehr geben sollte.

Hier mal 2 Herbstfotos aus den Glarner Alpen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. Oktober 2013)

Wieviel Federweg sind nun den Hinten ab 2011? Sinds 170mm. Welche Gabel ist vorne? 170 oder 180?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Matze98 (20. Oktober 2013)

Und noch eine blöde Frage muss ich beim Steuersatz nur auf den Durchmesser der Gabel achten oder auch auf den der Lagerschalen wenn ja welche?
Mfg
Matze


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Oktober 2013)

Laut Trek geht der Tausch nach der Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer. Hat jemand schon einen Präventiv Tausch gemacht?

Ob es 2016 noch Kulanzstreben oder sogar einen Rahmen gibt wage ich zu bezweifeln und würde mich da nicht drauf verlassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich kann es nicht fassen, aber ich habe gestern meine Ersatzstrebe bekommen. Gewartet hab ich seit dem 27.7.
LG


----------



## martinfueloep (22. Oktober 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann es nicht fassen, aber ich habe gestern meine Ersatzstrebe bekommen. Gewartet hab ich seit dem 27.7.
> LG



ging ja hurtig!


----------



## urks (23. Oktober 2013)

Tief berührt und den (Freuden)Tränen nahe kann ich verkünden, dass sich auch hier in Österreich ein ähnlich unglaubliches Wunder ereignet: nach knapp 4 Monaten Wartezeit ist heute meine Strebe eingetroffen  

Da lässt sich´s im goldenen Herbst gleich noch viel besser biken...


----------



## Matrox (24. Oktober 2013)

sooo, der neue Downhiller ist da, die neue Kettenstrebe für das Scratch auch, jetzt wird´s endgültig - ggf. in Teilen - verkauft.

An dieser Stelle mal Werbung 

Mein Scratch ist mit 185mm hinten (Dämpfer mit 216EBL aber 70mm Hub) und 180mm Stahl entsprechend auf Freerider aufgebaut, der mit Umwerfer noch bergauf kommt.
Update vom Bild: 
jetzt (in Teilen) natürlich günstiger, neue Kettenstrebe (schwarz) mit neuen Lagern frisch montiert.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/128519-trek-scratch-9-preisupdate-unikat-hope-saint-raceface

Grüßle
Jo


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi Matrox

also ist das Scratch mit neue Kettenstrebe ausgestattet?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Matrox (25. Oktober 2013)

Matrox schrieb:


> .....die neue Kettenstrebe für das Scratch auch, .....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/128519-trek-scratch-9-preisupdate-unikat-hope-saint-raceface
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (26. Oktober 2013)

Welche Federhärte braucht man bei 92kg Netto für den DHX RC4?

Haut das hin mit der 500 Feder laut Trek HP?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## ElMojito (26. Oktober 2013)

Jo hatte da ne 500er drin... Ne 550er geht auch.... beides schon gehabt... 
ne 400er geht von 72kg blank bis 80kg... Ja das Scratch hat die Pfunde purzeln lasen


----------



## woodmonkey (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mit ca. 75-80kg ne 450er Feder gefahren. Eine 500 wäre aber auch gegangen.

Bei meinem anderen Bikes fahre ich mit zur Zeit um die 80kg eine 500er Feder.

Mit 92 kg würde ich also, gefühlt und durch meine Erfahrungen, eine 500 oder ev. schon 550 fahren. Kommt dann ein bisschen drauf an was du willst: Staubsauger oder Aktiv.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (26. Oktober 2013)

Danke erstmal allen.
500 oder 550 ist klar. Das hab ich schon selbst vor hin  rausgefunden. Da gibts aber mehrere 500 bzw.550 Feder
500x2,25
500x2,35
500x2,80

usw.

Das ist mir eher unklar.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (27. Oktober 2013)

Achso,

das nach dem x bezieht sich auf die Länge des Dämpfers und den zu Verfügung stehenden Hub. Beim Scratch heisst das:

x 2.800 Hub 63,5mm 216 mm


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt wo die heile Strebe verbaut ist, muss ich die letzten guten Wochen noch nutzen


----------



## fuzzball (30. Oktober 2013)

so die nächsten 2 bis 3 Jahre mit dem Scratch sind gesichert:

- Ersatzrahmen (check)
- eine Erstkettenstrebe (check)
- eine zweite Erstkettenstrebe (check)

Damit sollte ich die Zeit bis zum Beginn des 26 Hypes aussitzen können


----------



## ElMojito (30. Oktober 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Jetzt wo die heile Strebe verbaut ist, muss ich die letzten guten Wochen noch nutzen



Sieht aus, als wolltest du in den Baum whippen :-D 
freut mich, dass du auch wieder fahren kannst!


----------



## jan84 (31. Oktober 2013)

fuzzball schrieb:


> [...]
> Damit sollte ich die Zeit bis zum Beginn des 26 Hypes aussitzen können


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Oktober 2013)

Kommt der wieder der 26" Hype: oder gibt es dann eine ganz neue Bezeichnung 

Fährt hier schon jemand 27,589?


----------



## fuzzball (31. Oktober 2013)

egal werde morgen mal eine neue Strebe verbauen. Wieviel wiegen die neuen Streben bei, bei mir wiegt die leichteste 565gr die andere ist ein bisschen schwerer.


----------



## fuzzball (31. Oktober 2013)

noch eine Frage sind die Air mit den Coil Versionen identisch, insbesondere im Hinblick auf Dämpfereinbaulänge. Überlege den anderen Scratch Rahmen mit N'dee und S'toy aufzubauen. Merci


----------



## ElMojito (1. November 2013)

Sind meines Wissens nach identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde (3. November 2013)

identisch!

Und der S*toy im Scratch ROCKT! 
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## fuzzball (4. November 2013)

super vielen Dank, dann müssen beide nur noch zum Service (+ Anpassung des Dämpfers), freu mich schon darauf diese Kombi nächstes Jahr zu testen.

Frisch vom Gardasee zurück, anbei die Schwester mit neuem LRS und Reifenkombi (und endlich wieder mit der alten Gabel ). Leider lässt die Thomson Sattelstütze noch auf sich warten 











Noch eine Frage zum Abschluss, wie führt bzw. befestigt Ihr bei der neuen Kettenstrebe den Schaltzug (da der Halter fehlt)?

BG

Yves


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. November 2013)

> Noch eine Frage zum Abschluss, wie führt bzw. befestigt Ihr bei der neuen Kettenstrebe den Schaltzug (da der Halter fehlt)?



Innen durchführen, zuerst den Zug durchschieben, dann die Hülle auf dem Zug hinterher.

Was steht denn da am Sattel hoch, ist das zum Lifteln?


----------



## fuzzball (4. November 2013)

danke für die Info.

Nee der Sattel freut sich nur


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. November 2013)

Schaut etwas gebraucht aus der Gute........


----------



## urks (5. November 2013)

so, meine neue Strebe wurde vom Händler eingebaut. 
Sacher erledig? Sicher nicht - die neue Strebe ist verzogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (5. November 2013)

Shit!
Mal alle Verschraubungen lösen an den Lagerpunkten, Steckachse rein und wieder nacheinander anziehen, hat bei mir was gebracht, allerdings war mein Versatz nicht so gross.


----------



## urks (5. November 2013)

Danke für den Tipp!
Inzwischen ist aber einmal eine neue neue Strebe unterwegs - die von Trek kommen schön langsam in Schwung 

Schöne Fotos übrigens im Hochtourenforum!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. November 2013)

Danke!


----------



## LarsLipp (5. November 2013)

Meine mussten wir auch ein wenig überreden: ist das normal? Sollte man das bemängeln? Ging mit ein wenig drücken bei mir rein...

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## studicker (6. November 2013)

Meine war auch leicht verzogen. Mit etwas Überredung ließ sie sich trotzdem einbauen und macht seit dem keine Probleme.

"Lieber nen Spatz in der Hand als ne Taube auf dem Dach" oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## urks (6. November 2013)

o.k., Trek hat es offensichtlich nicht so mit der Maßhaltigkeit und beim Einbau muss etwas gepfuscht werden. 
Aber war die Abweichung bei euch so groß wie am oben gezeigten Foto???


----------



## PrimeX (6. November 2013)

Was kostet denn so eine neue Strebe? Fahre immernoch die alte Strebe ohne Riss


----------



## othu (6. November 2013)

uvp 149 euro
für erstbesitzer aber auf garantie


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. November 2013)

Ui, der Lenker sieht aus, als wenn er nach unten gebogen ist  Sieht richtig schick aus!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. November 2013)

149â¬ Sind aber ok wie ich finde.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimeX (19. November 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ui, der Lenker sieht aus, als wenn er nach unten gebogen ist  Sieht richtig schick aus!



Wo du es schreibst, das stimmt  Der Lenker ist ziemlich gerade und hat kein Sweep nach oben. Das sieht auf dem Photo tatsächlich komisch aus.

Mein Rahmen steht jetzt übrigends zum Verkauf, auch wenn ich ihn sehr sehr ungerne hergebe! Bin selten ein Rad mit so einer für mich perfekten Geometrie gefahren! Ebenso die Funktion vom Hinterbau hat mich überzeugt.
Leider ist die Neugier auf was neues zu groß gewesen 

Bei Interesse schreib mit eine PM! Auch alle andere Teile von dem Rad sind abzugeben, bis auf die komplette Schaltung, Pedale und die Laufräder 
Auch als Komplettrad mit X0 10-fach Schaltung, NoTubes Laufradsatz (tubeless) zu haben!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. November 2013)

Tjo hab schon ein Scratch von Matrox gekauft. Auf 2 kann ich nicht fahren 

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Tjo hab schon ein Scratch von Matrox gekauft. Auf 2 kann ich nicht fahren
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



Doch: eins Bergauf und eins Bergab...


----------



## Matze98 (20. November 2013)

Hi, könnt ihr irgendwelche steuersätze empfehlen. welchen gabelschaft ich hab weis ich aber gibt es auch verschiedene durchmesser des steuerrohrs und wenn ja welcher. ich weis ich bin faul aber vielleicht weis es ja jemand.
Mfg 
Matze


----------



## studicker (21. November 2013)

Ich hab nen Acros drin, ZeroStack mit 44mm oben und 56mm unten ... passt perfekt und macht null Probleme


----------



## Matze98 (21. November 2013)

alles klar, danke dir


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (24. November 2013)

Hi

mit wie viel Federweg seid ihr vorne unterwegs. Ich überlege die Sackschwere MZ 66RC2X gegen eine X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Air zu tauschen. Die hat aber 170mm Federweg würde aber 750g sparen!
Die Metric hätte 180mm und auch nur 2400g. Was dann immer noch 600g ersparniss wäre. Aber die Verfügbarkeit ist zu kotzen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## ElMojito (24. November 2013)

Hatte vorher ne 160mm Fox Float drin... Jetzt ne Totem 180mm
geht beides gut... die 20mm mehr Federweg brauchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber die Fox lief hinterher nicht mehr so gut... Daher der Wechsel zur Totem.
Die meisten hier fahren glaub ich mit 170mm und 180mm


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (24. November 2013)

Mit 180mm ist vor allem bei steilem entspannter. Aber zum tretten war das echt Quälerei durch das hohe Gewicht der MZ. 66.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (24. November 2013)

Du Weichei, fahre ne Totem mit Stahlfeder und trete alles hoch.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (24. November 2013)

Es muss ja nicht sein unnötig Energie zu verschwenden. Ich bin freund der Effizienz. Und das radl geht besser hoch bei weniger Gewicht. Bin begeistert vom Scratch. Ist ganz anderes fahren als das Remedy mit Lyrik und 50 Vorbau. Es ist trotz mehr Gewicht popiger.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2013)

Immer das rumgeheule wegen ein paar Gramm: wer schnell hoch will, muss halt langsamer runter...

Bin gestern mal ein 901 ein paar Meter hoch gefahren: das wippt hinten wie die Sau. Aber nur an steilen Stellen wirklich ein Thema...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. November 2013)

Das Scratch fährt sich recht ruhig Berg auf. Hätte nicht gedacht. Wo bei ich beim Remedy auch nie ProPedal gebraucht habe.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## h.jay (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Steuersatz für mein Scratch. Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung für mich?
Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## Matze98 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 
obs empfehlenswert weiss ich nicht ich werde jedenfalls den sixpack e3 ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0obi (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn wir schon beim Steuersatz sind bei mir wird auch einer fällig was für Maße braucht man beim scratch bzw könnt ihr einen empfehlen? 

Hier mal meins


----------



## Matze98 (15. Dezember 2013)

oben 44 unten 56 mm.
danke an studicker.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hmm wenn  ich das so sehe das fuzzball eine 170mm Deville drin hat(EinbaulÃ¤nge @170mm bei 555mm) kÃ¶nnte die Mattoc gepaart mit ISX6 recht gute Platform sein.
GegenÃ¼ber MZ66 und DHX RC4 wÃ¼rde man 1500g einsparen. XX/X0 DH Kurbel und 1x9 mit Zee SW wÃ¤ren auch noch mal ca 500g. 
Zee SW hab ich eh rumliegen und die Kurbel kann man schon fÃ¼r wenig Geld im BM kriegen. Der DÃ¤mpfer mit Tune wÃ¤ren 220â¬.
Hab die Lyrik verkauft und die MZ66 geht auch fÃ¼r was weg(gute RC2X aus 2007 mit 1 1/8). So hÃ¤tte man max. Kosten von 400â¬ wenn man die ganzen VerkÃ¤ufe einrechnet.
Denke 14,3-6kg sind gar nicht so weit!

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## h.jay (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi Matze,

danke für den Tipp. Da ich eh schon ein Sixpack Lenker habe, würde es von der Marke her passen ;-)

Sixpack E3
irgendwie bin ich unsicher. Passt dieser hier wirklich rein?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Dezember 2013)

Jau der passt 44/56 sind die Einbaumasse.


----------



## Randon (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß, dass das nicht ganz hier rein passt, aber so liest es vielleicht gleich der Richtige: Ich suche einen originalen Scratch Bontrager Rythm Vorbau in 50mm Länge. Wer sowas in gutem, am besten neuwertigen Zustand ohne Kratzer rumliegen hat und verkaufen möchte, der möge mir bitte eine PN mit Preisvorstellung zu schreiben. Ich denke da gibt es doch einige, die den Vorbau gleich als eine der ersten Maßnahmen abgebaut haben dürften.
Der Rythm Vorbau gefällt mir weil der nicht so klobig wie andere 50er Vorbauten ist.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi

wie siehts aus mit einen Angle Headset von -1° beim Scratch aus mit einer Tapared Gabel?
Geht das?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Dezember 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wie siehts aus mit einen Angle Headset von -1° beim Scratch aus mit einer Tapared Gabel?
> Geht das?
> ...


ja, da gibt's von www.workscomponents.co.uk was passendes!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Dezember 2013)

Theoretisch müsste der richtige sein 
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## martinfueloep (17. Dezember 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste der richtige sein
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



so isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoseFV (1. Januar 2014)

Hi! I'm from Galician, in Spain, I'm new at this forum, but this is my trek scratch.


----------



## JoseFV (1. Januar 2014)

Now have some modifications, run single chainring whith mirfe 42t. And I have another pair of wheels to do this:


----------



## JoseFV (1. Januar 2014)

Excuse me for some errors, I don`t understand German language...


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Januar 2014)

Hello JoseFV, nice Bike and nice Pictures.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Januar 2014)

Welche innenlagerbreite hat das Scratch?
68/73 oder 83?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## woodmonkey (2. Januar 2014)

Hi,

68-73. Habe es gerade eben erst selbst getauscht. 

Gruss


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Januar 2014)

Danke dir.

Welche Kurbel für 1x10 würdet ihr nehmen?
E13 LG1
X0 DH
Race Face Sixc?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Matze98 (3. Januar 2014)

carbon an den kurbeln find ich gewagt. ich wär für die e13 die würd ich mir auch hohlen wenn ich das geld hätte.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. Januar 2014)

Im Bike Markt zu hauf. Bis 200€ ist ok gegenüber 500€.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruppi69 (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo alle zusamme,

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Hab mir gebraucht einen Vivid Air für mein Scratch gekauft. Würde ihn gerne mit Huber Buchsen verbauen. Die Buchsen sind oben und unten die gleichen? 40x10? Und die Lager 12,7mm? Stimmen die Werte? Benötige ich die zwei- oder die dreifache Variante?

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## McFlury (6. Januar 2014)

40x10 stimmt. Schreib den Stephan Huber für welchen Dämpfer die Buchsen sind, dann bekommst Du die Richtigen. Bei dieser Breite würde ich unbedingt die dreiteiligen nehmen. Die Zweiteiligen machen eigentlich nur bei geringeren Einbaubreiten Sinn, da die dreiteiligen dann nicht möglich sind.


----------



## Spielzeug (6. Januar 2014)

hallo zusammen hab grad günstig ein Scratch geschossen. jetzt ist die Frage der Rahmengrösse offen, der Verkäufer gibt mir eine Zahl an. 42cm mehr konnte er zur Grösse nicht sagen. vielleicht erkennt jemand anhand vom Bild was es für ein Frame ist.






besten Dank


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Januar 2014)

Ehhm. Am Rahmen hinter dem Dämpfer steht die Größe.
Wie gross bist du?
Ich hab den 19,5 sprich L bei 1,78m. Der Scratch Rahmen ist recht kurz.
Und als erstes die Kettenstreben anschauen wenn  keine neue ist.

http://cdn.vitalmtb.com/photos/stories/2009/11/13/full_91309880_1258128182.jpg

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Spielzeug (6. Januar 2014)

hab das Bike noch nicht hier, ich hoff das es L oder M ist. Das Bike soll meine Freundin bekommen, sie ist 178cm


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Januar 2014)

Anhand des Bildes bin ich der Meinung, daß da ein zu kurzer Dämpfer verbaut ist, der Hinterbau steht schon so tief!
Normalerweise müsste die Wippe im Rahmendreieck wesentlich höher stehen.
Die richtige Dämpferlänge ist 216x63,5mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studicker (7. Januar 2014)

Der Dämpfer ist garantiert zu kurz. Post #4953 zeigt wie's richtig aussehen muss. Ich würde meinen es ist ein M-Rahen, also 17,5". Hab ich auch und ist bei 1,76 Länge mit 82er Schritt zumindest im Stehen sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Spielzeug (8. Januar 2014)

Also es ist definitiv ein falscher Dämpfer drin. 200mm das würde ja noch gehen, aber der oberknaller ist ja der der gute herr vorbesitzer ansteller der inlets für die Dämpfermontage einfach 6kant muttern rein geklopft hat und nun die ganze Wippe derbe zugerichtet ist. 

Naja das ist wohl das übel wenn man blind über ne auktionsplattform billig ein Schnäppchen schiessen will... hoff das Trek noch ne Wippe als ersatz lieferbar hat. 

hat da jemand evt. Infos ? 

grüsse 

P.S. die Grösse steht überigends nicht auf dem Rahmen, aber so wie es ausschaut ist es ein M


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Januar 2014)

Wieviel hast du für hingelegt?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## woodmonkey (8. Januar 2014)

Ich würde, je nach Anzeige und Infos die der Verkäufer bereitgestellt hat, direkt zur Polizei gehen und eine Anzeige wegen Betruges machen (wenn nicht explizit darauf hingewiesen wure das ein anderer Dämpfer reingeknostert wurde).

Das geht ja garnicht.

P.s.: Einen passenden DHX 4.0, ohne Buchsen, habe ich noch hier rumfliegen. Der könnte zwar mal nen Service vertragen, aber er lief bis zu seinem Ausbau vor ca. einem Jahr sauber. Bushings dann entweder von Huber, oder die neuen Gleitlager von FOX. Eine Wippe hätte ich auch noch, wobei die eine Einkerbung von Der Leitung der absenkbaren Sattelstütze hat. Fotos könnte ich bei Interesse schicken.


----------



## Spielzeug (8. Januar 2014)

Also, hab mir jetzt das Bike genau angeschaut.... es ist echt traurig so was zu sehen... Naja der wird auf jedenfall noch von mir hören, denn im Inserat statt genau garnichts von den ganzen Mängeln....

hier ein paar Bilder:



































Grösser im Album zu betrachten...

so wies auschaut ist auch die Schwinge am reisen... oder?
aber der Dämpfer schiesst echt den Vogel ab, Die selbstgebauten Buchsen sind der Wahnsinn!!!! so viel Spiel wie der hatte, haste nicht mal wenn die original Buchsen total ausgelutscht sind...


----------



## woodmonkey (8. Januar 2014)

Entweder Geld zurück und das Teil zurückgeben oder zur Anzeige bringen (wie gesagt, wenn der Artikel anderst beworben wurde als oben in den Bildern zu sehen).

Strebe ist, soweit ich das erkennen kann, auch schon am reissen. So hat es sich bei mir beide Male geäussert.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Januar 2014)

Ja die Strebe reisst an der üblichen Stelle!
Sauerei, ein Bike so zu verkaufen!


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2014)

Mängel aufschreiben (Liste). Zumindest die reißende Strebe, die eingeschlagene Mutter und das Gebastel am Dämpfer kann man nicht erwarten wenns nicht explizit dabei steht oder der Rahmen/das Bike als verbastelt oÄ verkauft wird. 
Dem Verkäufer per Mail und Post (Einschreiben persöhnlich) diese Sachmangel anzeigen. Ich würde ihm zwei Varianten anbieten: 
1. Rückabwicklung (Rahmen geht zurück Du bekommst Kaufpreis + Rücksendekosten zurück)
2. Minderung des Kaufpreises um ca. einen größeren Betrag, wobei der in dem Fall durch den Preis von Wippe und Strebe wahrscheinlich schon in der Größenordnung des Kaufpreises liegt. 

Grüße,
Jan

PS: Hast noch nen Link zu der Beschreibung bzw. diese gespeichert? Falls nein --> zeitnah erledigen .


----------



## Spielzeug (9. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ihm gestern noch ne mail geschrieben mit allen Mängeln. Er wusste natürlich von nix...

Bezahlt hab ich 1100.- Euro. Ok ich wusste das was mit dem Dämpfer nicht stimmt, das hat man auf dem Bild gesehen. Das es aber grad so schlimm ist hätt ich nicht gedacht und so wie er sich anhört hat er keine Ahnung von Bikes geschweige den vom Einbau eines Dämpfers. Was er übrigens, Zitat: "bestem Wissen und Geschick" gemacht hat...

Wir werden uns sicher einigen den ich glaub der hat nicht damit gerechnet das das Bike in Hände kommt die etwas mehr Ahnung haben als er =) 

Gibts den überhaupt noch Ersatzteile für den Frame? lohnt sich ein Neuaufbau? 
- Schwinge
- Lager
- Schraubensatz 
- evt. Wippe

der Rest vom Bike ist ok. 

die Fox 36 180er ist ok
Saint Wechsler von 1013 inkl. Shifter
Kurbel und Lager ist Original
Bremsen vorne XO Trail hinten XO
LRS Sixpack Resident oder wie der heisst 
OBI Reifen =D

Besten Dank für euren Rat.

grüsse


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Januar 2014)

Denkst du dir nix bei wenn du für so ein bike nur 1100€ zahlst?
Ich hab für meins 1450€ mit neuer Kettenstreben und Hope V2 Bremse bezahlt!
Das ist schon recht günstig aber ok vom Preisgefüge!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2014)

Schwinge ca. 150-200 Euro. Wippe schätze ich zwischen 100 und 200 Euro, wobei die den Fotos nach zu Urteilen prinzipiell noch funktioniert, wenns auch optisch nen Desaster ist . Schrauben/"Muttern" des rahmens kosten zwischen 5-10 Euro. Guck mal auf bike-alm.de die haben viele Ersatzteile im Onlineshop, ansonsten kann Dir -wahrscheinlich- jeder Trek Händler (noch) weiterhelfen.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Januar 2014)

Kettenstrebe zwischen 119 und 150 Euro.
Ich habe für eine alte 119 bezahlt und die Neue auf Garantie erhalten.
Hier kannst alle Teile raussuchen:
http://www.bike-alm.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords= trek scratch&x=0&y=0


----------



## Spielzeug (9. Januar 2014)

Bin gerade etwas zusammengezuckt als die nette Dame am Telefon vom Trek Händler mir die Preise für Schwinge, alle Lager und Schrauben durchgegben hat. die wollen ca 700.- euro für alles. 

Aber sie meinte die Schwinge würde evt von Trek noch übernommen, auch wenn ich nicht der Erstbesitzer bin. 
Das wär ja wirlich noch cool. 

Danke und grüsse


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Januar 2014)

Viel zu viel. Bestell die Lager selber in Web. Da bist du mit 40€ weg. Die Schrauben gibt's auch wo anders günstiger. Lass dir die Kettenstrebe von Trek ersetzen.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2014)

Wippe würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht tauschen.


----------



## McFlury (9. Januar 2014)

Für die Wippe habe ich knappe 70€ inkl. Lager bezahlt.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Januar 2014)

Für 70€ Inc. Lager würde ich es machen!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Spielzeug (9. Januar 2014)

Sind das deutsche Händlerpreise oder wie geht das? bei uns in der CH ist das alles viel teurer, das ist ja mega extrem. 

Hab noch keine Antwort vom CH Händler betreffend der Strebe auf Garantie ersetzt zu bekommen. Aber immerhin geht der Verkäufer ganze 400.- Sfr. runter, was okay ist. also knapp 800.- Euro für das Bike. 

nun wird alles mal zerlegt und gereinigt.


----------



## Spielzeug (13. Januar 2014)

So es geht weiter.

Hab nun angefangen das Bike komplett zu zerlegen. Lager waren alle durch. Man konnte sie nicht mal mehr ganz durch drehen. Also bin ich gleich zu meinem Lagerlieferaten gefahren und hab mir neue geholt. Jetzt hat es ja in der Schwinge Speziallager wo der Innenring 10mm Breit ist aber das Lager selber nur 7mm. Die Frage ist ob in der neuen Schwinge die ich bekomme schon lager drin sind oder muss ich die extra besorgen? Weil die gibts halt nicht bei SFK oder so... 

das Zweite ist, nach dem Lager tausch in der Wippe blockiert diese fast ganz wenn ich die Achse fest zieh. Ja die Unterlegscheiben sind drin und festgeknallt ist es auch nicht. Doch sobald ich leichten Druck ausübe fängt es an schwergängig zu gehen. 

besten Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Januar 2014)

Wieso machst du so ein Aufwand?
Das Rad hätte man zurück geben müssen. 
Das Rad ist max. 300€ in dem Zustand......


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Spielzeug (13. Januar 2014)

Ja da hast du wohl recht, nur ist es verdammt schwer ein ein gutes Scratch zu finden hier in der CH. Preise weit über 2000.- euro sind hier normal. 

Dazu kommt das ich fast alle Anbeiteile hier gut verkaufen kann so das ich am Schluss auf 0 rauskommen werden wenn alles gut läuft. 

Aber das wichtigeste überhaupt ist, das ich wieder was zu schrauben hab... =) ok soviel wollt ich nicht schrauben aber naja zu spät... 

Wenn dafür nachher super da steht ist doch auch toll und wenns dann auch noch meiner Liebsten passt ist alles vergessen.


----------



## McFlury (13. Januar 2014)

In der neuen Schwinge sind die Lager schon drin. Brauchst du also nicht kaufen...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Januar 2014)

Hier im Bike Markt waren schon mehre Scratch! Einer war ganze zeit für 1500€ drin. Das lohnt sich sogar abholen...
Ist so.

Hier so ein Prachtstück.
Kann man locker auf 1500€ runterhandeln mit Vorraussetzung das der Verkäufer die Kettenstrebe tauscht falls noch die alte.
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/309070-trek-scratch-8-2011-17-5-gr-m-super-zustand-1699eur

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Spielzeug (15. Januar 2014)

so es geht voran, Trek hat netterweise die Schwinge auf Garantie ersetzt. Freitag Trek Händler angerufen und Mittwoch abgeholt. Das nenn ich mal einen Service. Der Händler hat selber gestaunt das es so schnell ging. 

hier ein Bild







Ach ja, für alle die meine ich Spinn oder so... Ja da ist schon was dran! =P


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Januar 2014)

Das mit der Schwinge ist aber sehr erfreulich!

Zumindest wirst du viel Spaß mit dem Rad haben!
Ich kann's kaum abwarten die neue Gabel rein zu knallen und das die Bike Parks eröffnen!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Januar 2014)

Für dieses Bike lohnt sich spinnen auf alle Fälle!!
Hier mal etwas Winterspinnerei


----------



## Nayis (16. Januar 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder  Da fahren andere fast schon mit den Ski runter


----------



## jan84 (16. Januar 2014)

Schöne Bilder (neid), schöne Stütze an dem Specialized .


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

Hey,

bin gerade dabei mir das "Scratch" 8 Coil aus 2011 zu kaufen....ist an dem Modell auch die besagte Kettenstrebe anfällig?
Wie bekomme ich raus ob diese schon gewechselt wurde...Bike ist aus 2 Hand...da könnte es schwierig werden...
Trotzdem noch Garantiefall und gut zu bekommen?

Ride On


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Januar 2014)

Ja auch diese ist anfällig.
Garantiefall aus zweiter Hand ist immer schwierig, aber nimm kontakt zu Trek Deutschland auf, vielleicht klappt das.
Hier die neue Strebe, besonderes Merkmal sind die fehlenden Kabelhalter auf der rechten Seite(Fahrtrichtung)


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja auch diese ist anfällig.
> Garantiefall aus zweiter Hand ist immer schwierig, aber nimm kontakt zu Trek Deutschland auf, vielleicht klappt das.
> Hier die neue Strebe, besonderes Merkmal sind die fehlenden Kabelhalter auf der rechten Seite(Fahrtrichtung)


 
Hey,super....das hilft mir weiter.....wo würde ich das Teil denn im Netz bestellen können?
Würdest Du jederzeit wieder ein Scratch kaufen....?....bin vorher ein Torque gefahren und hatte nie Probleme


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

Aber wenn ich das alles so lese doch eher ein Specialized SX Trail....hmmmm


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Januar 2014)

Also Vorschlag. Einige dich mit dem Käufer sollte was sein mit der Strebe das er als Erstbetzer das Teil für dich Reklamiert. Foto mit Rahmennummer,Bruch/Rissstelle und die Rechnung.
Dann klappt so was ohne Probleme.
Oder wie Lipper schon sagte ruf bei Trek an. Ich empfehle dir Trek Essen. Verlange nach Marcus. Er ist für Technische Sachen zuständig!
Kläre so was im Vorfeld. Ich hab auch ein gebrauchtes Scratch gekauft vom User aus diesem Forum. Er hatte aber die Kettenstrebe bereits getauscht.

An das Scratch kommt es nicht ran!

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Also Vorschlag. Einige dich mit dem Käufer sollte was sein mit der Strebe das er als Erstbetzer das Teil für dich Reklamiert. Foto mit Rahmennummer,Bruch/Rissstelle und die Rechnung.
> Dann klappt so was ohne Probleme.
> Oder wie Lipper schon sagte ruf bei Trek an. Ich empfehle dir Trek Essen. Verlange nach Marcus. Er ist für Technische Sachen zuständig!
> Kläre so was im Vorfeld. Ich hab auch ein gebrauchtes Scratch gekauft vom User aus diesem Forum. Er hatte aber die Kettenstrebe bereits getauscht.
> ...


 


Das ist eine sehr gute Idee....bezweifel nur das der Verkäufer noch eine Rechnung hat....bin die 3. Hand wie ich eben gesehen habe...werde mir dann die Rahmennummer geben lassen und bei "Marcus" in Essen anrufen und Nachfragen ob ich vorab schon eine Kettenstrebe haben könnte 

In welcher Hinsicht kommt das SX nicht an das Scratch dran?

Dankeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Januar 2014)

Ich würde das Scratch nicht mehr kaufen, besser gesagt kein Trek mehr, weil Trek immer noch behauptet, daß Strebenproblem taucht nur vereinzelt auf und nur sehr langsam in die Puschen gekommen ist, um die Garantieabwicklung zu starten.

Das Enduro Spezi habe ich verglichen und finde es genauso gut zu fahren, es ist sogar durch die kürzere Kettenstrebe noch wendiger und lässt sich viel leichter versetzten und aufs Hinterrad ziehen, daß wäre dann mein nächstes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich würde das Scratch nicht mehr kaufen, besser gesagt kein Trek mehr, weil Trek immer noch behauptet, daß Strebenproblem taucht nur vereinzelt auf und nur sehr langsam in die Puschen gekommen ist, um die Garantieabwicklung zu starten.
> 
> Das Enduro Spezi habe ich verglichen und finde es genauso gut zu fahren, es ist sogar durch die kürzere Kettenstrebe noch wendiger und lässt sich viel leichter versetzten und aufs Hinterrad ziehen, daß wäre dann mein nächstes Bike.





Und wie macht sich das Spezi SX im Bikepark?


----------



## Spielzeug (16. Januar 2014)

Das SX ist cool für im Park, aber damit Touren fahren würd ich nicht wollen, obwohl das viele machen. Dann lieber ein Norco Truax als Tourenfreerider. Das Truax ist momentan sicher das beste zwischen Ding, kann allerdings noch keinen Vergleich zum Scratch ziehen da unseres noch nicht fertig aufgebaut ist. 

Das Enduro von Speci ist top für den Bereich, aber ich selber finds im Bikepark zu heftig, dann lieber ein SX für den Park. 

Ich denk das Scratch und das SX sind sehr ähnlich wobei das Scratch leichter aufgebaut werden kann.


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Das SX ist cool für im Park, aber damit Touren fahren würd ich nicht wollen, obwohl das viele machen. Dann lieber ein Norco Truax als Tourenfreerider. Das Truax ist momentan sicher das beste zwischen Ding, kann allerdings noch keinen Vergleich zum Scratch ziehen da unseres noch nicht fertig aufgebaut ist.
> 
> Das Enduro von Speci ist top für den Bereich, aber ich selber finds im Bikepark zu heftig, dann lieber ein SX für den Park.
> 
> Ich denk das Scratch und das SX sind sehr ähnlich wobei das Scratch leichter aufgebaut werden kann.




wow,das norco ist ein feines Teil....nicht schlecht....
fahre die hometrails mit meinem freeride hardtail....dachte für mehr springen und auch mal den monte baldo hochstrampeln wäre halt das scratch oder spezi sx was....


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2014)

Lass die Finger vom Trek und von SX!
Und für den Baldo nimmt man den Shuttle...


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

Der Herr Rocky....was machst du denn hier? 
Meinst mit deiner komischen Kanadischen Flagge geht es besser?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2014)

Hab deinen Beitrag zufällig in der Übersicht gesehen.
Nimm ein neues Torque EX für 2.200,-€, das kann alles und ist neu.


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hab deinen Beitrag zufällig in der Übersicht gesehen.
> Nimm ein neues Torque EX für 2.200,-€, das kann alles und ist neu.




da hätte ich auch meines behalten können ))...siehst ja was das kann.....vor bäume fahren !


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2014)

Ist doch mittlerweile ein ganz anders Bike:http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3189#tab-reiter2


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist doch mittlerweile ein ganz anders Bike:http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3189#tab-reiter2



ja,die sind nicht schlecht....aber immer den gleichen gaul ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Januar 2014)

Wer hier nichts zum Thema Scratch beitragen möchte, der kann sich ja wieder ins LV Forum verziehen.

Ich sprach nicht vom SX sondern vom Spezi Enduro, daß ist dem Scratch sehr ähnlich und auch super Tourentauglich.
Meine Kumpels fahren beide ein SX, müssen sich aber bergauf schon sehr abmühen, da das Bike deutlich an die 18Kg rankommt.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Januar 2014)

Das Scratch ist bis auf die fehlerhafte Kettenstrebe(die jetzt keine Probleme macht) ein do it. all Bike! 

Ohne viel aufwand an 14 kg zu bringen ohne Abzüge 


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## woodmonkey (17. Januar 2014)

@jaimewolf3060 FullACK


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich will sogar mein Remedy verkaufen weil der Einsatzbereich zu nah ist! Dafür lieber ein AM HT aus Stahl für touren ;-)

MfG Jawimewolf3060


----------



## woodmonkey (17. Januar 2014)

@jaimewolf3060 Am Wochenende kommt mein Cotic BFE black grape  Das wird dann mein Tourenspasshardtail. Bin letzten Winter schon mit meinem damaligen Nukeproof Snape (gerade so zum Touren fahrbar) gefahren und hatte viel Spass. Aber ein voller Ersatz für ein Fully ist es nicht.

Über kurz oder lang werde ich aber mein Scratch gegen was kleineres tauschen. Soll dann eher gegen 130-150 hinten max. 160 vorne gehen. Das Scratch ist zwar der Hammer aber spritzig ist was anderes. Zum reinen Dh'len habe ich ja noch was.


----------



## kai1978 (17. Januar 2014)

habe mir mitte letzten jahres das hier als komplett radl gekauft......http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOC456P/on_one_carbon_456_frame
mit 150mm, sram x9 e.t.c.....man glaubt es kaum...aber geht bergab wie sau und hält auch noch...man siehe gewicht des rahmens...
das scratch würde ich dann als Dh´len nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (17. Januar 2014)

176067"]@ Das Scratch ist zwar der Hammer aber spritzig ist was anderes. Zum reinen Dh'len habe ich ja noch was.[/quote]

Das kannst Du so nicht sagen. Man kann das Scratch auch mit ca. 12,5 Kg aufbauen (siehe Bild), dann ist es auch spritzig....


----------



## woodmonkey (17. Januar 2014)

McFlury schrieb:


> 176067"]@ Das Scratch ist zwar der Hammer aber spritzig ist was anderes. Zum reinen Dh'len habe ich ja noch was.



Das kannst Du so nicht sagen. Man kann das Scratch auch mit ca. 12,5 Kg aufbauen (siehe Bild), dann ist es auch spritzig....



[/quote]


Sage ich auch so nicht...   ... Ich habe mein Scratch auch mit Luftfahrwerk aufgebaut, leichte Felgen, leichte Kurbel usw. Ich fahre mit dem Ding Touren von 20-70km, 1000-2000Hm, von Waldautobahn bis DH-Strecken, von langsam und technisch bis schnell und verblockt/verspielt. Fahren meist in gemischten Gruppen von CC-Hardtail bis Endurofreerider und ich komme sehr gut mit, bzw. lege vor.

Aber ich denke das es durchaus spritzigere Rahmen gibt die denoch sehr gut abfahrtstauglich sind und Spass machen (denke so in Richtung altes MEGA).


----------



## ATw (19. Januar 2014)

Hat denn niemand nen Scratch Rahmen in L über?


----------



## studicker (19. Januar 2014)

So rar wie die sind ... In Bikemarkt sind derzeit n paar Kompletträder in L, aber dann haste halt wieder den Ersatzteilwust an der Backe. Ich will auch meinen M-Rahmen gegen einen in L tauschen...


----------



## heinz_st (20. Januar 2014)

also ich hab noch einen Scratch Rahmen in L über, der führt seit Monaten nur noch ein Schattendasein. Falls Interesse besteht, bitte pn.


----------



## Lipoly (20. Januar 2014)

Mal so als Zwischenfrage:
Ein Arbeitskollege möchte gerne mein 2011er 9er Frame in L kaufen. Der Frame ist ausser ein paar Touren und 8 Tagen Gardasee im Mai letzen Jahres noch nicht gefahren worden, also quasi technisch und optisch neuwertig. Ich bin Erstbesitzer, Kettenstrebe ist noch die Alte.

Was kann man für den Frame noch verlangen? Hab absolut keine Ahnung, möchte ihn nicht verschenken aber auch keinen Wucherpreis machen.

LG

Lars


----------



## ElMojito (22. Januar 2014)

Meins steht auch zum Verkauf: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/313870-trek-scratch-2011
Der Preis ist VHB und soll die kiddies davor abhalten mir Dirtbikes anzubieten...
Einfach Angebote machen falls Interesse besteht.... Irgendwie werde ich mit der Kiste nicht mehr Warm... Neue überarbeitete Strebe ist drin und kaum gefahren worden...


----------



## ElMojito (22. Januar 2014)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Mal so als Zwischenfrage:
> Ein Arbeitskollege möchte gerne mein 2011er 9er Frame in L kaufen. Der Frame ist ausser ein paar Touren und 8 Tagen Gardasee im Mai letzen Jahres noch nicht gefahren worden, also quasi technisch und optisch neuwertig. Ich bin Erstbesitzer, Kettenstrebe ist noch die Alte.
> 
> Was kann man für den Frame noch verlangen? Hab absolut keine Ahnung, möchte ihn nicht verschenken aber auch keinen Wucherpreis machen.
> ...


Also ich hab letztens noch 500 für nen 2010er NOX Flux HC ohne Dämpfer bekommen... Das Scratch ist meiner Meinung nach noch mehr wert....Aber ob man das bekommt. ..


----------



## Lipoly (24. Januar 2014)

Danke,
500€ ohne Steuersatz, Dämpfer und Sattelklemme hatte ich mir auch vorgestellt. Drunter geb ichs nicht ab.

LG


----------



## Spielzeug (24. Januar 2014)

keines Problem 

Anscheinend tritt dies öffters auf. Will an das Scratch eine Truvativ X-Guide montieren, doch leider schleift die Kurbel an der KF. Kurbel ist eine alte Truvativ Stylo oct. die auf 2x10fach umgebaut werden soll. Doch das kleine Ritzel vorne schleift an der Kettenführung. Die Kurbel wurde aus einem Bike mit 73mm BB ausgebaut und soll jetzt 1 zu 1 ins Trek. mit der alten KF ging es grad so, mit der Truvativ reichts jetzt leider nicht mehr. 

Krieg ich das mit einer neuen X9 10fach Kurbel schleiffrei oder gleich KF wieder tauschen? 

grüsse und danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolf Schreiner (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch noch einen Rahmen in XL, in Raw und schon mit neuer Schwinge.
Falls jemand Interesse hat kurz eine PN.

Grüße
Wolf


----------



## Spielzeug (25. Januar 2014)

sooo, Kurbel passt. KF zwar noch nicht optimal aber es lassen sich schon mal alle Gänge fast schleiffrei fahren. 

fehlen noch Shifter, Umwerfer und  XO Trail für hinten kommt auch noch.


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich habe meine Kurbel nochmal am Tretlager gespacert mit ca. 2mm, dann hat es gepasst mit der KeFü.
Schönes Radl, daß du da deiner Freundin aufbaust.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. Januar 2014)

Tut die Farbkombi wirklich Not?
Der Rahmen schreit förmlich nach Schwarz Gold...
Bei mir kommt LRS mit roten Naben/schwarzen Speichen/rote Nippel/schwarze Felge,
Rote Pedale, roter Vorbau,schwarzer Lenker mit roten Lenker schellen und roter Sattelklemme!
Das ist jetzt aber zZ. ohne der MZ66





Ahh und die Hope bekommt rote Zylinderkappen

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Spielzeug (26. Januar 2014)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Kurbel nochmal am Tretlager gespacert mit ca. 2mm, dann hat es gepasst mit der KeFü.
> Schönes Radl, daß du da deiner Freundin aufbaust.



Das Problem ist, Das Trettlager hat den Kurbelwellenanschlag auf der Non Driveside (GXP) da nützt ein Spacer leider nichts, ausser das das Lager auf der Driveside noch weiter zur Kurbel wandert. Hab aber nun erstmal die Kettenblattschrauben plan geschliefen, jetzt passt es vorerst. 

Die Farbcombo ist erst mal prov. war halt so am alten Bike montiert.


----------



## Spielzeug (1. Februar 2014)

Fertig für die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## fuzzball (1. Februar 2014)

so die letzten Modifikationen für die Saison 2014 sind montiert












 leider fast 300gr schwerer geworden....


----------



## Nayis (2. Februar 2014)

Sieht aber trotzdem noch leicht aus fuzzball, was wiegts den aktuell ? 

Ich hab mal noch ne Frage zum Minolink, und zwar woran erkenn ich welches die flache und welches die steile Stellung ist ? Hab nix dazu gefunden.
Beim einen kommt die schwinge ja sozusagen weiter nach hingen, das musste die steile sein oder ? 
Kanns schlecht beschreiben, mach notfalls mal ein Bild wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## ElMojito (2. Februar 2014)

Bei den 11er Modellen müsste es drauf stehen...
Sonst ist wenn die Bohrung vom Chip Richtung Front zeigt der LW steiler...
Und umgekehrt halt flacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nayis (3. Februar 2014)

Ah Super danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht ;-)
Hab das 10er Modell


----------



## fuzzball (3. Februar 2014)

@Nayis: liegt nun wieder bei 12,6kg


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Februar 2014)

Das ist aber auch eine richtig gute Ansage!
Das neue Focus SAM 3.0 wiegt 15kg. Und das ist ein 27,5 AM!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## ElMojito (4. Februar 2014)

Mal gut, dass er n gutes Fahrwerk hat, sonst würde er bei dem Gewicht an jeder Wurzel abheben und so schnell nicht wieder runter kommen. 
Also bei 12,6kg sind die 300g doch irgendwie egal... 
Respekt und schöner Aufbau!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich hab für mich 14kg angepeilt. Es soll reines Park Bike werden.
Der ISX6 ist schon unterwegs zu mir. Auf die Mattoc warte ich noch!

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## McFlury (4. Februar 2014)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand probiert das Scratch für eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth "umzubauen". Ein kleines Loch im Sattelrohr überhalb des Hauptlagers kann doch die Stabileität nicht größartig beeinflussen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich dürfte das schon gehen, aber warte doch bis es die Vecnum Ende März gibt, dann must kein Loch bohren, die Stütze hat mehr Weg und ist auch noch leichter.
Funktionieren tut sie wie sau, bin sie den ganzen letzten Sommer gefahren.
Ich sehe das Hauptproblem bei der Demontage der Stealth, daß gibt immer ne Sauerei und ist sehr aufwändig.


----------



## McFlury (4. Februar 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick würde nur das Gewicht für die Vecnum sprechen. Der Preis geht ja aber garnicht.
Die Demontage der akuellen Stealth "sollte" mit dem neuen Anschluss kein Porblem mehr sein.


----------



## fuzzball (4. Februar 2014)

mal schaun ob die neue Reverb mal keine Qualitätsprobleme hat..


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. Februar 2014)

Nie wieder Reverb Stealth!
So ein gefummele


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## McFlury (5. Februar 2014)

….seit zwei Jahren Reverb und keine Probleme. Außerdem stehe ich auf fummeln ;-)


----------



## ElMojito (6. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Kind Shock stützen? Einer Erfahrung? Will eine stütze ohne Remote am Lenker...


----------



## McFlury (6. Februar 2014)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Kind Shock stützen? Einer Erfahrung? Will eine stütze ohne Remote am Lenker...



Ich glaube das ist Lotterie. Ich habe eine alte KIND SHOCK Super Natura, die funtkiniert seit drei Jahre tadellos. Ich kenne aber andere die haben ständig Probleme mit der Kind Shock. Entwerde sie funktioniert von Anfang an richtig gut oder sie wird nie richtig funktionieren.


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Februar 2014)

> Ich glaube das ist Lotterie. Ich habe eine alte KIND SHOCK Super Natura, die funtkiniert seit drei Jahre tadellos. Ich kenne aber andere die haben ständig Probleme mit der Kind Shock. Entwerde sie funktioniert von Anfang an richtig gut oder sie wird nie richtig funktionieren.



So sehe ich das auch bei RockShox.
Ein befreundeter Händler weigert sich inzwischen diese zu verbauen, weil sie so Fehlerhaft sind und permanent vom Kunden zurückkommen.


----------



## woodmonkey (10. Februar 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Ich hatte eine die ging kaputt, wurde auf Kulanz getauscht. Die zweite ging, aber hatte zuviel Spiel, auch auf Kulanz getauscht. Die dritte habe ich verkauft, die läuft immer noch bei einer Freundin. Die aktuelle KS Lev läuft seit einem Jahr Dauereinsatz bei jedem Wetter ohne Probleme. Die hat nur leichtes seitliches Spiel, aber das ist im Rahmen. In meinem Umfeld fahren genug die KS oder die RS und alle funktionieren, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, tadellos.


----------



## eh6 (19. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,

weis jemand was die bei Trek für die Sitzstrebe (Teil zischen Wippe Dämpfer und ABP) verlagen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Februar 2014)

Wie bitte?


----------



## jan84 (20. Februar 2014)

jehlebikes.de hat die strebe für 189 Euro im Shop stehen. http://jehlebikes.de/trek-scratch-6-air-seat-stay-sitzstrebe.html

Dürfte als je nach Händler irgendwo zwischen 150 und 220 Euro liegen. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Februar 2014)

ist aber ausverkauft.


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. Februar 2014)

So sieht meins mittlerweile aus. Die schwarze Kettenstrebe passt besser rein als gedacht.






Edit: Ich werde dieses Jahr auf eine Alutech Sennes umsteigen. Da kann ich alles mitnehmen und ich hab ein Rad, was meine Bedürfnissen eher entgegen kommt. außerdem ist ALutech nur eine Stunde von mir entfernt. Waren auch super nett, als ich bei denen vor Ort war um proberitten zu können.


----------



## eh6 (20. Februar 2014)

Ja genau das Ding!

Vielen Dank 

Seht ihr sowas kritisch? Ist beim entlacker passiert!


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. Februar 2014)

Geiler Entlacker. Sieht aber schon nach stumpfer Krafteinwirkung aus. Arbeitet der immer so


----------



## eh6 (20. Februar 2014)

Lustig find ich des grad nicht 

Werd mich jetzt mit dem irgendwie einigen müssen


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. Februar 2014)

Ich würd zu Trek gehen, eine neue Ordern und die Kosten ihm dann in Rechnung stellen. Wenn man das schon gewerblich macht, hat er bestimmt auch eine Versicherung, die das für ihn übernehmen kann.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. Februar 2014)

@eh6
Das ist sein Problem. Entweder hat er Betriebshaftpflicht(wenn Gewerbe)
oder die Privathaftpflicht.
Mir hat ein Kollege vor 2 Wochen die Reverb gekillt. Seine PHV trägt die Kosten für versuchte Reparatur und weils nicht klappte noch neue!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (4. März 2014)

Hiho,
Letzte Woche war bei uns Saisonstart mit Strecke auffrischen und Grillen
war ein geiler Tag!


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. März 2014)

He, geiles Bild!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. März 2014)

Hi all.
Welche Buchsen(Abmessung) brauche ich für den Manitou ISX6?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Nayis (15. März 2014)

Falls noch jemand einen DHX RC4 mit dem Trek Tune für´s Scratch sucht, hab grad einen ab zu geben ;-)


----------



## bloodymonkey (16. März 2014)

Hi, hab mir ne Totem air für mein Scratch gekauft, will nun auch nen neuen Steuersatz reinbauen, da der alte recht durch ist. Hat jemand vielleicht eine gute Empfehlung und weiss jemand die genauen Masse die der Steuersatz haben muss fürs scratch und die totem? 
Merci, Grüsse


----------



## Matze98 (16. März 2014)

die maße sind 44 56. ich hab den sixpack e3 seit weihnachten deshalb kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen aber bis jetzt hatte ich kein einziges problem und er hat einen geschlitzten gabelkonus. jetzt kommts nur noch auf deinen gabelschaft, ob tapered und sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodymonkey (16. März 2014)

cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort, d.h. du hast den hier?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ck-anodized-ZS44-28-6-|-ZS56-40-Mod-2014.html
die totem ist tapered, d.h. ich kann den schon bestellen und der wird passen?
Grüsse


----------



## Matze98 (16. März 2014)

ja genau


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. März 2014)

Ich hab mir eine neue Vengeance HLR Coil für Scratch für 499€ bestellt nach dem die Mattoc erst ab Mai verfügbar ist!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## blindmankills (29. März 2014)

Servus zusammen,

hat von euch jmd. zufällig noch einen Lagersatz von Scratch übrig?
Speziell bräuchte ich das Hauptlager von der Wippe.

Ansonsten, welche Lager habt ihr im nachhinein verbaut?


----------



## R0GER (3. April 2014)

Auch wenn mein Scratch 9 bald 4 Jahre alt wird, vom Fahrwerk her ist es nach wie vor ein Traum. Dank Sixpack habe ich nun einen Lenker in blau wie die anderen Teile


----------



## Matze98 (3. April 2014)

Fox und Sram machens möglich.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. April 2014)

Schönes Bike und wenigstens nicht geputzt. Bin mit meinem auch noch Happy.


----------



## _XY-Biker_ (14. April 2014)

Hey alle zusamm'n, 
hab nur ne kurze Frage, und zwar schleift bei meinem Scratch die Kette bzw. das Kettenblatt an der "Serienmäßigen" Trek-KeFü, was mich schon ziemlich wundert, da Trek ja eigentlich geprüft haben müsste, ob das Teil passt. Rad ist zweiter Hand, das Kettenblatt sieht auch noch gut aus. Jemand ne Ahnung was da los sein könnte? Danke schonmal


----------



## Matze98 (14. April 2014)

wenn es schon di ganze zeit schleift liegt das daran das auf der antriebsseite die anzahl der ringe falsch ist.


----------



## _XY-Biker_ (14. April 2014)

Matze98 schrieb:


> wenn es schon di ganze zeit schleift liegt das daran das auf der antriebsseite die anzahl der ringe falsch ist.


Anzahl der Ringe? Steh grad auf m Schlauch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studicker (15. April 2014)

Er meint wohl die Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Innenlager. Kannst mal ein Foto machen was da wo schleift?


----------



## Matze98 (15. April 2014)

genau die meine ich. tut mir leid ich war müde und hatte keine lust zum tippen. das scratch hat ein 68/73mm innenlager und mann kann spacer zur abstimmung der kettenlinie zwischen rahmen und innenlager stecken. schleift die kette außen sind zu viele drauf schleift sie innen sind zu wenige drauf. bei meinem innenlager steht das auf der hülse des innenlagers wie viele spacer drauf gehören.


----------



## t0obi (15. April 2014)

Hallo

So meine Strebe hat sich jetzt nach guten 3 Jahren verabschieded, da sie sie auf beiden Seiten komplett durchgebrochen ist hat der Dämpfer noch eine ordentliche Delle am Haubtrahmen hinterlassen. Hatte jemand von euch einen ähnlichen Fall, und wird dann der komplette Rahmen getauscht, da dies ja auf die gebrochene Strebe zurückzuführen ist ?
Danke schonmal


----------



## _XY-Biker_ (15. April 2014)

Also hab grad versucht mal die Kettenblätter abzumachen, die Kettenblattschrauben sitzen aber so fest, das mir die erste ,die ich probiert hab direkt gebrochen ist 
Soweit ich das aber sehn kann, ist zwischen Rahmen und Innenlager gar kein Spacer


----------



## ElMojito (15. April 2014)

t0obi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So meine Strebe hat sich jetzt nach guten 3 Jahren verabschieded, da sie sie auf beiden Seiten komplett durchgebrochen ist hat der Dämpfer noch eine ordentliche Delle am Haubtrahmen hinterlassen. Hatte jemand von euch einen ähnlichen Fall, und wird dann der komplette Rahmen getauscht, da dies ja auf die gebrochene Strebe zurückzuführen ist ?
> Danke schonmal



Ich meine hier schonmal gelesen zu haben, dass jemand nen neuen Rahmen bei selbem Fall bekommen hat! 
Lass dich vom Trek Manager da nicht abwimmeln! Trek hätte den Mist zurück rufen müssen!!! Oder zumindest jeden Händler Informieren müssen,  dass da was im Busch ist!!!!
Ich finds bis heute ne Schweinerei! 
Aber fahren werd ich es bis es durch ist! Läuft sau gut...
Berichte auf jeden Fall wie es abläuft, interessiert mich schon.


----------



## Matze98 (15. April 2014)

genau da liegt das problem da müssen welche dazwischen


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. April 2014)

Hallo tOobi, ich glaube das war User Pred0509:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trek-scratch-2010-freerider.409933/page-114
siehe #2843


----------



## Stemminator (18. April 2014)

Ein Kumpel und ich haben uns jeweils ein gebrauchtes Scratch 7 & 8 Coil zugelegt, beide Rahmengröße "M" und BJ2011.

Es ist unser beider erstes "Fully" und wir beide sind auch seid > 10Jahren kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren. Hoffe ich komme mit dem Scratch zurecht.


----------



## t0obi (19. April 2014)

So habe von Trek jetzt eine neue Ersatzstrebe bekommen, trotz Garantie haben sie von Kulanz geredet, hat jemand zu fällig die Emailadresse vom Trek Manager da um das Problem mit dem Rahmen zu klähren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (19. April 2014)

@ t0obi hab dir ne PN geschickt! 

Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## ElMojito (3. Mai 2014)

Und was bei rum gekommen mit dem Rahmen?
Herrn H**** erreicht?
Was sagt er?
Mich hat er ja versucht mit so nem Trikot abzuspeisen, obwohl ich meine Gravitycard über die halbe Saison nicht nutzen konnte...
(Ca. 185€ "schaden")
Zum Glück gab's da noch Roman


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Mai 2014)

Hier paar Bilder


 






Morgen gehts nach Beerfelden.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## studicker (4. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich hab an meinem Scratch schon seit dem Kauf mit Kettenabwürfen zu kämpfen. Zuerst hab ich es auf mein altes 9-fach XT-Schaltwerk geschoben und mit ner einfachen Kettenführung unten nachgeholfen. Mit dem Wechsel auf 1x10 (kein Narrow-Wide-KB) kam dann ein X9-Type2, das hat jedoch auch nicht geholfen. Also erst ne obere Kettenführung her, weil unten sollte das Schaltwerk reichen. Leider war dem nicht so und ich hab mir ne komplette 1-fach-KF zugelegt. Da ich durch nen Umzug in Alpennähe bedingt wieder auf 2x10 umgestiegen bin, geht das Spiel von vorne los. Die Ketten wurden immer ordentlich gekürzt und keine Komponente ist übermäßig verschlissen. Hat wer von euch nen Tip oder Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Mai 2014)

Das Scratch ist echt geil. Ein Traum zum fahren. Liefert viel Pop im Zusammenspiel mit der Vengeance, so das man sich an noch so kleiner Wurzel förmlich katapultieren kann. 
Der Kauf hat sich voll gelohnt!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## woodmonkey (4. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre ne ethirteen lg 2fach und das funzt soweit. Einzig die Rolle könnte eine mit Ritzeln sein. Bei viel Schlamm kann es sein das die stoppt und sich dann zu stark punktuell abnutzt. Wenn es richtig ruppig wird kommt auch die LG an ihre Grenzen, aber sie wird oben halt nur durch den Umwerfer geführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## Nill (6. Mai 2014)

Top!! Ich fahr jetzt santa 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Mai 2014)

Santa Claus?


----------



## Nill (6. Mai 2014)

Jepp. Deshalb auch immer nur zu Weihnachten  aber das scratch ist immer noch in guter Erinnerung

Btw: steht der Mensch nicht auf der falschen Seite?  Um dir ein fallimpuls zu geben 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Mai 2014)

Ja der war eigentlich übrig, hat mir aber nicht ganz getraut.......


----------



## bloodymonkey (7. Mai 2014)

HI zusammen, 
ich hab meinen FOX DHX air Dämpfer letztens einen Service gegönnt. Beim wieder einbauen ist mir aufgefallen dass der Dämpfer ja mega fest eingeklemmt ist, wenn man den mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment da anschraubt. Bei genauerem hinsehen drückt ja auch die Hülse welche fest im Dämpfer sitzt vollgas gegen die Wippe und die Kettenstrebenaufnahme. Das ding sitzt so fest dass das meiner Meinung nach eine Auswirkung auf die Federperformance haben muss. Idealerweise sollte doch der Dämpfer völlig frei drehbar um die Aufnahmeachsen sein, oder nicht? Was mach ich falsch oder ist das generell so i.O.? Wäre dann aber schon irgendwie komisch und gemurkst ... Hab den Dämpfer jetzt mal mit sehr viel weniger Drehmoment und viel Loctite montiert ... mal schaun wie langs geht bis die Schrauben locker werden ... 
Cheers


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir dreht der sich auch fest angeknallt!


----------



## bloodymonkey (7. Mai 2014)

@ Lipper ... funktionieren tut die Hinterbaufederung schon, aber die Frage ist ob die nicht besser funktionieren würde wenn der Dämpfer nicht so fest eingeklemmt wäre. Dreht sich bei dir der Dämpfer noch wenn du ihn nur oben oder unten mit dem vollen Drehmoment reinschraubst? Ich kann den dann nicht mehr bewegen ...
Grüsse


----------



## studicker (8. Mai 2014)

Was für Buchsen hast du verbaut? Sind die und die im Dämpferauge noch i.o.? Normalerweise halten die die Dämpferaufnahme auf Abstand, damit der sich eben frei bewegen kann...


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Mai 2014)

Das meinte ich ja, ich verwende Buchsen von Huber und mein Dämpfer dreht sich komplett frei, auch wenn die Schrauben zugeknallt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodymonkey (8. Mai 2014)

Hi, 
so sieht das aus bei mir wie auf dem Bild. Die Stainless Steel Axle sitzt fest im Dämpferauge und drückt beim Einbau voll gegen die Wippe so dass sich da nix mehr bewegt. Eine Frage ist, sollen die Spacer länger sein als die Axle, so dass der Dämpfer über die Spacer festgeschraubt wird, aber diese Drücken dann ja in der Mitte wieder gegen das Dämpferauge so dass sich nichts bewegt... Oder sollte sich eingentlich die Axle im Auge drehen, das wäre für mich am logischsten, die sitzt bei mir aber Bombenfest ... Irgendwas scheint mir da Faul ... die Huber Bushings machen Sinn, da drücken die Buschings ja im Schaltauge gegeneinander so dass nix verklemmt ... so kenn ich das auch noch von früher ...
Dickes merci für euere Antworten und Hilfe !!!
Sieht wohl so aus als bestell ich mal schnell da bei Huber ...
Cheers


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Mai 2014)

Ja sollten sie, war bei mir auch so.
Seit den Huber läuft der Dämpfer besser und der Hinterbau ist sensibler.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Mai 2014)

Wäre schön wenn Huber auch 12 statt nur 12,7 anbieten wurde.
Will mir einen ISX 6 einbauen. Der ist aber vor 2010.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## martinfueloep (8. Mai 2014)

Sag ihm, was du brauchst, und du wirst es bekommen. Sag ich jetzt mal....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Mai 2014)

Nee. Hab schon angefragt. Es geht nur 12,7.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## ElMojito (9. Mai 2014)

Seit wann das denn?


----------



## fuzzball (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage zum Thema Steuersatz, welcher ist der Richtige fürs Scratch?

M.E. nach müsste es, bei einer 1 1/8 Gabel (+reduzierer Konus), dieser sein:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp

oder?

Falls ja, würdet ihr -1 Grad oder -1,5 Grad nehmen?

Besten Dank und Gruß

Y

Fast vergessen, da ich mein Scratch derzeit nicht zur Hand habe noch die Frage, wie lang ist das Steuerrohr?


----------



## noco (19. Mai 2014)

Müsste schon der richtige sein.
Mein Steuerrohr hat bei M 120mm und ich hab den 1° drinnen.
Mehr brauchts denke ich nicht, bin sogar versuchsweise mit´m Minolink
wieder das halbe Grad zurückgegangen. Jetzt hab ich halt den Vorteil ganz
einfach und effektiv den LW einzustellen.
Jedenfalls bin ich auch mit der flachen Einstellung im normalen Trail gut klargekommen.


----------



## fuzzball (20. Mai 2014)

Besten Dank, werde aber doch wohl den Cane Creek nehmen, die Festlegung auf eine bestimmte Gradzahl (wenn ich noch nicht weiß welche) hat sowas "endgültiges"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (20. Mai 2014)

Na dann viel Spass....! 
Vielleicht hab ja nur *ich* mich dumm angestellt mit demTeil (bei nem andern Rad)


----------



## Trasher_one (30. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

nach längerem hin und her muss ich nun doch mein Scratch verkaufen. falls einer interesse hat:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ttung-geserviced-lyrik-vivid-air-xtr-ztr-hope

Kettenstrebe ist schon die neue Version.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Playlife8 (4. Juni 2014)

Fährt einer von euch die neue XT Bremse auf dem Scratch? Mir gehts um die Adapter, bin mir arg unsicher beim bestellen was denn wirklich richtig ist, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Juni 2014)

kommt drauf an. mit 180 oder 200 Scheibe?
180 für das Hinterrad --> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-hr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-r180p-s-26793/wg_id-284

203 für das Hinterrad --> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-hr-auf-203-mm-sm-ma-r203p-s-27263/wg_id-284


----------



## McFlury (5. Juni 2014)

...der Vollständigkeit halber und weil bei einer XT Bremsen völlig ausreichen:

160 für  das Hinterrad --> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-hr-auf-160-mm-sm-ma-r160p-s-27265/wg_id-284


----------



## studicker (5. Juni 2014)

McFlury schrieb:


> ...der Vollständigkeit halber und weil bei einer XT Bremsen völlig ausreichen ...



gewagte These ... denke das hängt doch sehr von Einsatzzweck und Gelände ab. Ich würde in alpinem Gelände ungern auf meine 203/180 Kombination verzichten. Wenn's lange mit Tempo steil bergab geht kann auch ner XT irgendwann die Puste ausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (5. Juni 2014)

...mit 180/160, G01A Belägen und ca. 75kg Fahrergewicht hatte ich auch im alpinen Gelände noch nie Probleme.


----------



## ATw (5. Juni 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand nen Scratch Rahmen in L über? Bin immer noch auf der Suche


----------



## Trasher_one (6. Juni 2014)

Hi,

Ich hätte eins über : 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...sstattung-geserviced-lyrik-vivid-air-ztr-hope


----------



## Playlife8 (9. Juni 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe mit den Adaptern, habe richtig bestellt, waren dann folgende Adapter:

hinten:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tk/Startseite.html?mfgID=-1&groupID=-1&query=62804013&x=9&y=8

vorne:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...?mfgID=-1&groupID=-1&query=62801000+	&x=0&y=0


----------



## iRobin (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

mein scratch 9 coil von 2010 möcht ich gern gewichtmässig abspecken bzw. mehr auf meinen Anwendungsbereich anpassen.
Dazu möcht ich im ersten Schritt den Fox DHX RC4 gegen einen Luftdämpfer tauschen.

Gibts hierzu eine Empfehlung?

Ich dachte dabei an den rock shox monarch plus rc3 debon air hier stellt sich für mich die Frage welchen tune ich verwenden soll bzw. auf was muss ich noch achten.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

LG


Ingo


----------



## fuzzball (13. Juni 2014)

wenn es noch die Serienausstattung hat, würde ich als erstes den Laufradsatz tauschen.

Den Rock Shox Monarch plus rc3 debon air kenne ich nicht, kenne nur den "alten" Monarch, der war Schrott im Scratch; wenn Rock Shox (Luft) dann Vivid, allerdings würde ich dann eher beim Fox DHX RC4 bleiben und die Stahl gegen eine Titanfeder austauschen.


----------



## iRobin (13. Juni 2014)

muss nicht rock shox sein. wäre preislich interessant.

titanfeder scheint mir zu teuer für den effekt.

Laufräder stehen auch am Programm in nächster Zeit gibts da eine Empfehlung (tubeless).


----------



## McFlury (13. Juni 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ...den "alten" Monarch, der war Schrott im Scratch; ...



Ich finde in top. Der Tune M/M hatte bei mir nicht gepasst. Zuwenig LSC, zuwenig Progression und zuviel Zugstufe. Nach dem Flatout Supension den Dämpfer auf meine Wünsche getunt hat funktioniert er top.
Ich würde einen günstigen, gebrauchten kaufen, schauen wie er funktioniert und dann auf Deine Vorlieben tune lassen. Die 100€ für Serivce und Tuning sind es wirklich wert.


----------



## ATw (13. Juni 2014)

Ich würde nen x fusion vector air hlr nehmen. Da brauchst auch nicht auf den tune achten


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Juni 2014)

Günstig und hut


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRobin (14. Juni 2014)

Mh der schaut auch gut aus. Nur die Stellschraube für den Repound scheint ein bischen schwer zu betätigen.

Eine andere Frage welche Laufradsätze habt ihr verbaut? Vielleicht tausch ich wie Fuzzball vorgeschlagen zuerst diesen.


----------



## studicker (14. Juni 2014)

Easton Havoc 26". Bocksteif und superleicht. 

Dämpfertechnisch kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Hab günstig nen Monarch+ RC3 aus ner Fanes bekommen und der hat mit seinem LM-Tune zu wenig Druckstufe und Progression, aber dafür zuviel Zugstufe. Bei mir geht der Plan derzeit in Richtung CCDB Air, den kann man über ne große Bandbreite einstellen. Mein Händler meinte allerdings, dass der neue Vivid Air keine Tunes mehr kennt und auch sehr weit einstellbar sein soll. Is halt die Frage was dein Einsatzbereich ist.


----------



## iRobin (14. Juni 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom Mavic Crossmax ST?

Mein Einsatzbereich: kaum Park, fahre hauptsächlich Trails in meiner Umgebung die teilweise recht technisch sind und länger Uphills über Asphalt und Forststraßen erfordern.


----------



## studicker (14. Juni 2014)

Dann fällt der Vivid raus denk ich. Für mich kommt er hier im alpinen bei ähnlichem Einsatzgebiet ob fehlender Plattform nicht in Frage. 

Wen ich noch einwerfen muss ist der Manitou Swinger. Der hat bei mir im Pitch damals bombig funktioniert. Die neuen Modelle haben auch nen Lockout, obwohl ich den im Pitch nicht vermisst habe. Leider hab ich noch kein Scratch mit Swinger gesehen, um den Fahrer mal auszuquetschen...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Juni 2014)

Nimm doch Hope LRS mit FlowEx. Gibt's für 359€. Wird noch mal von SpeerLR abgedrückt vor Verkauf.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Juni 2014)

Ich hab tune Naben mit Cx-ray auf syncros felgen seit 2 Jahren drauf. Läuft super und relativ leicht. War aber auch keine Vernunftsentscheidung damals. Eher eine: "Den will ich jetzt einfach haben" Entscheidung.


----------



## fuzzball (14. Juni 2014)

so nächste Ausbaustufe:










To-Do´s:
- nachdem die Umrüstung auf Dura Ace RD-7900 SS nicht zufriedenstellend funktioniert hat jetzt wieder XTR 10fach, wenn die XTR 11fach zu einem vernünftigen Preis erhältlich ist wird es wahrscheinlich die;
- leichterer LRS - Tune (King MK/Pince), CX-Ray, Enve (ohne Aufkleber);

@iRobin: wenn es kein EUR 700,00+ LRS Satz würde ich auf Hope, Flow EX, CX Ray setzen, allerdings von einem vernünftigen LR-Bauer (diese sind hier aktiv: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fragenkatalog-laufrad-kaufberatung.596706/page-16)


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2014)

Komme auf genau 1804 Gr mit dem LRS, fahre viel technische Sachen und manchmal auch ein paar Sprünge, bis jetzt noch nicht mal ne leichte 8 und das nach 30000Hm!


Kann damit auch tubelless sehr geringe Drücke fahren vorne 0,8 und hinten 1,2bar.
Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit Titanfeder, bringt glatte 150gr Ersparniss und es kommt einfach kein Luftdämpfer ran an die Feder.
Weiterhin habe ich auf 1x10 umgebaut und fahre das Mirfe, das bringt wieder gute 500gr Ersparniss.
Liege gerade aktuell bei 15, 1 kg mit Totem und Stahlfeder, wie ich finde ein sehr guter Wert, das Bike ist komplett Downhilltauglich.


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Juni 2014)

Hui, hier gehts ja wieder rund, das freut mich! 

Hier meine Ausbaustufe: (liegt bei 15,46KG)




Ein Actionfoto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juni 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## fuzzball (17. Juni 2014)

Gewicht vergessen, aktuell gewogen rd. 12,52 Kg, wobei es nach der Excel-Tabelle mit rd. 12,68 Kg etwas schwerer sein sollte....


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir ja jetzt vor kurzem das Trek fuel ex 9.8 gegönnt, was es als Rahmenset gab. Ich denke sogar da bin ich über deinem Gewicht von 12,52KG. Ist schon ne Ansage. Wenn auch die Eggbeater nicht mein Fall sind


----------



## iRobin (18. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Infos
hab mir jetzt für ein Update des LRS entschieden war sowieso mal notwendig hab mir den mavic crossmax sx bestellt.


----------



## ATw (30. Juni 2014)

Tach!

Hat hier zufällig jemand mal sein Scratch eloxieren lassen? Wie sehen die Nähte aus? Gabs Probleme?
Mein "neuer" Rahmen kommt demnächst an und ich wollte ihn etwas hübsch machen 

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich hab noch keins gesehen.

Pass aufdie Lagersitze auf, daß sollte jemand machen, der sich mit dem Materialabtrag beim Eloxieren sehr gut auskennt.
Aussehen wird es aber bstimmt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (4. Juli 2014)

So, der Rahmen is da. 




Lager sind alle durch. Werd die morgen mal auspressen und neue ordern. 
Sitzen die tendenziell eher stramm drin?

Die originale Zugverlegung gefällt mir irgendwie nicht. 
Hat hier jemand die Bremsleitung innenverlegt? Die passenden Löcher dazu sind ja da, sollte also passen. Diese Halter auf der Strebe müssen auf jedenfall weg...

Im Hauptrahmen würde ich am liebsten auch innenverlegen. Im Steuerrohr sehe ich kein Problem Löcher zu bohren aber beim Unterrohr wirds kritisch. Was meint ihr?

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juli 2014)

Servus Andy,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Lager länger halten, wenn du den Lagersitz mit dem Heissluftfön erwärmst und die Lager in die Gefriere legst, dann kannst du alles gerade und spannungsfrei montieren.
Meist bekommen die Lager schon bei der Montage einen Hau und dann gehts flott.
Mit den Zügen kann ich nicht helfen, ich habe nur den Schaltzug in der Kettenstrebe innen verlegt.
So wie es aussieht, hast du schon die verbesserte Kettenstrebe.
Viel Spass mit dem Rahmen und ich freue mich schon auf eine Scratch Tour


----------



## milhouse (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand hier behilflich sein. Ich habe in meinem Trek Scratch eine Marzocchi 66 verbaut und die Gabel schlägt beim Lenkereinschlag immer unten am Oberrohr an.
Jetzt würde ich statt dem Original FSA ZS56/40 Unterteil gerne ein externes Unterteil verbauen, damit die Gabel etwas weiter raus kommt und dann unten nicht mehr anschlägt.

Problem ist nur, ich finde kein Steuersatz Unterteil mit EC56/40 (außer den Cane Creek Angelset).

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip? Oder eine andere Idee wie man Gabel und Rahmen ein paar Millimeter weiter auseinander bekommt damit sie nicht mehr anschlägt?

Danke schon mal.

Gruss
milhouse


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Juli 2014)

Was hat den "Reset" so im Angebot. Mein Vater fährt auch einen Außenliegenden Steuersatz für unten von denen.


----------



## milhouse (16. Juli 2014)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Was hat den "Reset" so im Angebot. Mein Vater fährt auch einen Außenliegenden Steuersatz für unten von denen.



Da find ich eben leider auch nix, immer nur EC49 und den hab ich von Acros schon probiert und der is zu klein.
Welchen dein Vater verbaut hat lässt sich nicht rausfinden, oder?


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Juli 2014)

Da musst du dich gedulden. Der ist gerade im Urlaub.


----------



## McFlury (16. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch lange gesucht und nirgends etwas gefunden.


----------



## milhouse (16. Juli 2014)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Da musst du dich gedulden. Der ist gerade im Urlaub.



Gedulden ist kein Problem, Hauptsache ich finde endlich eine Lösung. 
Danke.


----------



## Dominik19xx (16. Juli 2014)

Ruf mal bei Reset und Acros an. Die bieten soweit ich weiß beide Sonderlösungen an.


----------



## Surtre (17. Juli 2014)

@milhouse 








Reset Flatstack 7 heißt die untere ZS56-Schale mit größerer Aufbauhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milhouse (17. Juli 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> @milhouse
> Reset Flatstack 7 heißt die untere ZS56-Schale mit größerer Aufbauhöhe.



Servus. 
Perfekt, vielen Dank. 
In meinem Fall dann Flatstack 8 weil es eine tapered Gabel ist....

Grüße
milhouse


----------



## Playlife8 (22. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem 2010er Scratch Coil 9 ist nun das Tretlager mehr oder weniger durch, hat einer von euch zufällig Info für mich welches ich als Ersatz bestellen kann? Geht da nur Race-Face wie ab Werk verbaut oder zb. auch Shimano?


----------



## woodmonkey (22. Juli 2014)

Alle Shimano 68-73. Nimm ein XT oder Saint.


----------



## Deep (24. Juli 2014)

Hi,

weiß jemand ob Trek noch Kettenstreben zum Austausch hat? 

VG


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Juli 2014)

über deinen Händler versuchen..........


----------



## Playlife8 (29. Juli 2014)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Alle Shimano 68-73. Nimm ein XT oder Saint.


Passt danke dir!


----------



## LarsLipp (10. August 2014)

Hi,

bei der nächsten Wartung wollte ich mal die Lager prüfen bzw. tauschen. Bestelle ich einfach ein komplettes Kit oder lieber beim Lagerhändler in Deutschland?
http://mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_31&products_id=501

Wenn ich die einzeln bestell: hat einer einen Tip und welche brauche ich in welcher Stückzahl? Oder hat hier einer noch ein Kit?

Vielen Dank


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. August 2014)

Bestell die Lager wo anders!
Einzig das ABP Lager dürfte etwas suchintensiever sein.
Oder das ABP Lager bei Bike Alm bestellen.
Die Anzahl sowie Typ auch in der Explosionszeichnung bei bike Alm nachschauen.


----------



## Spielzeug (10. August 2014)

Bis auf die Lager in der Kettenstrebe sind alles Standartgrössen. Die in der Strebe kannst du aber wie oben schon gepostet, bei Bike-alm bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (11. August 2014)

Hat wer einen Rahmen in XL der zu gross ist? Habe ein L welches ich tauschen würde.


----------



## ElMojito (11. August 2014)

Hey,
könnte an eine gebrauchte descendant ran kommen,  jedoch ohne Gebrauchsanweisung und laut verkäufer mit 2 Spacern für 68er Lager...
Wie sieht das mit den Spacern aus, passt das?
Kenne mich mit Kurbeln so gut wie gar nicht aus...

Gruß Pascal


----------



## Spielzeug (11. August 2014)

Das Scratch hat ein BSA 73mm Trettlagergehäuse, das heisst die Descendant passt rein, aber nur ein Spacer auf der Driveside verbauen.


----------



## ElMojito (11. August 2014)

Super danke für die Prompte Antwort


----------



## t0obi (12. August 2014)

Hallo
Habe noch einen neuen Scratch 9 2011 Haubtrahmen da und würde ihn bei Interesse bzw einem guten Angebot abgeben also wer noch einen brauch bitte melden ;-)


----------



## ElMojito (12. August 2014)

Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0obi (12. August 2014)

Ist doch ein 2010 also der schwarz blaue größe L


----------



## Django1985 (17. August 2014)

Hi,
ich würde mir gern ein gebrauchtes scratch zulegen und wollte euch nach eurer Meinung der Größe fragen! Ich bin 1,80 groß und hab eine Schritthöhe von 80 cm! M oder L?
Freu mich über eure Antworten!
Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## ElMojito (17. August 2014)

Ich bin 1.82/83 und fahre M, hätte mittlerweile aber lieber einen L Rahmen! 
Ist aber eher gewohnheitssache geworden,  da ich noch ein Fuel Ex in L zum touren fahren hab..
war jetzt 12 Tage in Saalbach und am 2. Tag kam es mir schon wieder passend vor, wobei ich sagen muss, dass es ja nur Berg ab ging!

Gruß Pascal


----------



## Django1985 (17. August 2014)

Supi! Danke! Ich bin halt auch nicht sicher! Will den Rahmen für alles nehmen! Heißt zum touren aber auch für den bikepark! Würdest du dann eher L empfehlen?
Bisher bin ich halt immer m rahmen gefahren!


----------



## ElMojito (17. August 2014)

Ja ich bin damit anfangs auch alles gefahren,  aber da das Scratch sehr kurz ist, würde ich Persönlich zu L raten.
Aber das ist meine eigene Einschätzung! 
Denke aber, dass ich da nicht der Einzige bin.


----------



## Django1985 (17. August 2014)

Danke! Vielleicht meldet sich ja nochmal jemand!


----------



## studicker (17. August 2014)

Hoi,

ich fahre bei 176/84 ein M und suche derzeit nach passendem Ersatz. Hier im Alpinen ist das kurze Oberrohr bei langen Anstiegen schon nervig. Allerdings hat mich das die letzen Jahre in Hessen nie gestört :-/ Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man damit vorhat.

Der relativ hohe Stack kommt einem dann bergab allerdings sehr entgegen. Da muss es schon echt steil werden, bevor man sich unwohl fühlt ^^


----------



## Django1985 (17. August 2014)

Okay Danke! Die Tendenz geht wohl wirklich eher Richtung L! Bin noch auf weitere Meinungen gespannt!


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. August 2014)

Ich muss das Rad ja mal wieder loben! Ich war die letzte Woche von Montag bis Donnerstag in Winterberg und hab das Rad mal wieder ausgefahren, so wie es sich gehört. Meine Kumpels (alle mit Downhillern) waren nicht schneller als ich. Wobei Winterberg das nicht der richtige Ort für ein Vergleich ist. Der Hinterbau arbeitet gut, keinen Durchschlag gehabt, bei der Gabel sah das Ganze anders aus. Hier muss ich nochmal ein bisschen Luft reinpumpen. 
Die Freeride ist sehr Spaßig und schnell, teilweise durch die schnellen Kurven anstrengender als die Downhill.

Die Tage oder Wochen kommt noch ein kleines Video. 

LG


----------



## Django1985 (30. August 2014)

Ich bin immer noch unentschlossen wegen der Größe! Ich konnte am gestern einen M Rahmen probefahren. Auf den ersten Metern war der Rahmen insgesamt zwar ein wenig ungewohnt aber hat sich dennoch ganz gut angefühlt! Allerdings bin ich nicht lange bergauf gefahren! Vielleicht kann mir noch der ein oder andere Erfahrungswerte mitteilen. Außerdem würde ich euch gerne nach eure Meinung nach der grundsätzlichen Geometrie des Scratch fragen. Hat jemand Vergleiche mit aktuelleren Bikes mit flacherem Lekwinkel usw.. Lohnt es sich eurer Meinung nach noch das Scratch zu kaufen oder sollte ich eher nach einem "moderneren" Rahmen ausschau halten. Ich war jetzt z.B. wieder am Gardasee und bin von Torbole zum Skull Trail hochgekurbelt. Das sollte auch mit dem Scratch möglich sein!? Freu mich auf eure Meinungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (5. September 2014)

Ich muss das Bike jetzt auch mal loben. 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem auch ein Scratch Air 9 in M gekauft, ich bin 1,80 gross mit 82 SL. Für mich fühlt sich das ganz passend an. 
Die Sitzposition ist sehr aufrecht, aber ich empfinde das im Moment als recht angenehm. 
Da ich mir auch nur ein Rad leisten kann / möchte, muss das Scratch halt auch alles mitmachen. Ich war schon 2x am Geißkopf damit und da hat es einen riesen Spass gemacht, hätte ich so nicht erwartet, aber das war echt fett. Trail fahren geht auch super und klettern tut es auch wunderbar - allerdings halt einen ganzen Zacken langsamer als die CC Riege  aber der Grip in steilen Stücken ist enorm.
Solange man nicht versucht, den Trail raufzuheizen finde ich das Scratch schon auch Tourentauglich. Einfach ein wenig relaxter angehen und man kommt überall dahin wo man hinwill. 
Bevor ich mir das Scratch gekauft habe, bin ich mal Speci Stumpjumper und Enduro in 29" (Carbonrahmen und 1x11) probegefahren.
Sind absolut geile Bikes (zumindest das Enduro, ich mag halt lange Federwege) kann ich mir aber nicht leisten...
Die fühlen sich aber gegenüber dem Scratch an wie ein Langholzfuhrwerk. Gehen zwar überall drüber und man kann auch echt schnell fahren, aber mit ist das wendige und verspielte des Scratch lieber. 
Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung lieber ein neues Bike (RAdon Swoop 6.0) mit ziemlich einfacher Ausstattung oder ein gebrauchtes Bike mit hochwertiger Ausstattung zu kaufen und ich hab die Entscheidung bisher nicht bereut...


----------



## Django1985 (5. September 2014)

Danke für deine antwort!!!


----------



## ATw (6. September 2014)

Mein Treker wurde heute fertig:


----------



## Nayis (6. September 2014)

Sehr schönes Scratch  Die Farbe gefällt mir gut mit dem Easton Vorbau  
Hast den Rahmen pulvern lassen ?


----------



## ATw (6. September 2014)

Nayis schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Scratch  Die Farbe gefällt mir gut mit dem Easton Vorbau
> Hast den Rahmen pulvern lassen ?



Danke für die Blumen. Der Rahmen ist eloxiert. Das ist aber ein Funn Funnduro Vorbau 

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## LarsLipp (6. September 2014)

Dann berichte mal von deinem Fahrwerk!


----------



## Nayis (7. September 2014)

Ach stimmt, die Farbe hat mich im ersten Moment an den Havoc erinnert


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. September 2014)

Geiler Hobel!!!!


----------



## Django1985 (14. September 2014)

so ich habe nun ein scratch gekauft  nun gehts ans umbauen. ich würde den rahmen gern ebenfalls eloxieren lassen und ein angleset verbauen. einen eloxierer habe ich schon gefunden das müsste klappen. beim steuersatz bin ich mir unsicher. ich würde gerne einen cane creek steuersatz mit -1° nehmen. passt dieser für meine tapered totem? http://www.bike24.de/p161361.html . außerdem will ich die ausgepressten lager komplett ersetzen. hat zufällig jemand noch einen lagersatz zu hause herumliegen? und ich bin noch auf der suche nach einem abp adapter um meinen alten 135 x 12 laufradsatz weiter fahren zu können. fragen über fragen  ach ja und ich würde gerne meinen monarch plus erst einmal einbauen. ich habe hier jetzt schon öfters gelesen dass er nicht so toll im scracth funktionieren soll. aber ich probiere ihn erst einmal. welche einbaubuchsen benötige ich dafür?
freu mich auf eure HILFE!!!
grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (14. September 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Dann berichte mal von deinem Fahrwerk!



Der Dämpfer macht sich sehr gut darin. Ich bin sowohl Dämpfer als auch Gabel schon in meinem Ghost gefahren. Der Vector spricht im Trek nen ticken sensibler an. 
Was ich an dem Dämpfer so wahnsinnig gut finde ist der breite Einstellbereich und die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, die er bietet.
Nach den ersten Sprüngen wollte ich etwas mehr endprogression, bisschen bottom out reingedreht und es hat perfekt gepasst.
Die LSC und HSC bieten bei jedem click spürbare Veränderungen. Die Dämpfung fühlt sich sehr satt an und lässt sich perfekt auf jede Strecke abstimmen. Ich werd die Tage mal den ori coil fox dhx Dämpfer reinhängen, mal sehen wie der im direkten Vergleich ist 

Die Gabel arbeitet Dämpfungstechnisch gleich gut wie der Dämpfer. Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Die Luftfeder ist ok, spricht sehr gut an, hat aber eben den typischen Luftfeder Durchhänger im mittleren Bereich (ähnlich pike und sonstigen Luftgabeln; kenne da auch keine, die das nicht hat). Das lässt sich zwar begrenzt durch lsc ausgleichen, aber ich werd sie demnächst aber wohl mit Teilen aus der Vengeance auf coil umbauen, die 200g sind es mir wert. 

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## LarsLipp (14. September 2014)

Danke für den Bericht. Vergleich mit Stahl kommt dann bestimmt auch noch...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. September 2014)

@django
Nimm lieber WC Angle Set -1,5. das Scratch ist eh kurz. Der Radstand wird etwas länger dafür 35 Vorbau dran.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Django1985 (15. September 2014)

Danke für den Tipp!


jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @django
> Nimm lieber WC Angle Set -1,5. das Scratch ist eh kurz. Der Radstand wird etwas länger dafür 35 Vorbau dran.
> 
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## ElMojito (15. September 2014)

Die Lager wollte ich auch tauschen,  wo bekomme ich nen Lagersatz her?
Hab nicht wirklich lust erst alles auseinander zu fummeln und dann jedes Lager zu messen und zu bestellen...
Falls es keine Lagersätze fürs Scratch gibt, hat jemand zufällig noch auf dem Schirm welche Lager verbaut sind (maße?).


----------



## ATw (15. September 2014)

http://www.bike-alm.de/index.php?cat=c3197_Trek-Scratch-2010-2011.html

Hier sind alle gelistet. Ich würde sie, bis auf das Hauptlager ("Sondermaß"), aber nicht dort bestellen da viel zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (15. September 2014)

Wo dann?


----------



## ElMojito (15. September 2014)

Danke für die rasante Antwort 
Übrigens hast du eins der schönsten Scratch's die ich je gesehen hab


----------



## ATw (16. September 2014)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Wo dann?



Ich hab meine in irgendeinem Onlineshop in edelstahl bestellt. Kugellagershop, Kugellager express oä. Da wird man nach etwas suchen recht schnell fündig, zu deutlich günstigeren Preis als bei bikealm.



ElMojito schrieb:


> Danke für die rasante Antwort
> Übrigens hast du eins der schönsten Scratch's die ich je gesehen hab



Danke Dir


----------



## Nayis (18. September 2014)

Edit: Habe fast alles über Googel gefunden, sorry, werde beim nächsten mal gleich dort schauen  
Allerdings eins würde ich gern noch wissen: Fährt jemand eine Sram X0 DH Kurbel im Scratch ? Muss ich da die Kettenlinie spacern ?


----------



## Django1985 (18. September 2014)

Lager habe ich gefunden! Welches angleset würdet ihr mir empfehlen?  1 grad oder 1,5 grad? Bin ich bin zs44 und zs56 auf der richtigen seite?

und ich brauche unbedingt noch einen adapter für mein 135mm laufrad! hat noch jemand einen über oder kann mir sagen wo ich diesen adapter bekomme?


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. September 2014)

Ich hab noch welche, kann aber nicht sagen wo. Ich schau mal nach.

Edith: Zur Kettenlinie. Ich hab das Problem, dass meine Kettenführung nicht passt, die Kettenlinie aber vollkommen in Ordnung ist. Ich müsste weiter nach innen mit der Kurbel, damit die Kefü schleiffrei auf den oberen drei Ritzen läuft.


----------



## Django1985 (19. September 2014)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich hab noch welche, kann aber nicht sagen wo. Ich schau mal nach.



oh das wäre super!!!


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. September 2014)

Waren das diese hier?


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. September 2014)

Jau, die sinds

Schön daß sich hier immer noch was tut, mein Hobel hat mittlerweile ca. 240 000 Hm runter und ich finds immer noch top und es hält


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. September 2014)

Wo ist die schöne Gegend?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (19. September 2014)

I schätz amol im Allgai


----------



## ElMojito (20. September 2014)

Oder Allgeil? ;-p


----------



## ruppi69 (20. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 

Mal eine kurze Frage. Hab ein Scratch 9 Coil mit einer 36er Fox Van RC2 FIT. Hab gestern einen kleinen Gabelservice gemacht. Dabei habe ich keine Einstllungen verändert. Jetzt geht die Gabel so gut, dass mir fast die Feder zu weich ist. Hab Bedenken, dass ich zu wenig Öl eingefüllt habe. Hab laut der Liste des Links (Nr. 80) links und rechts 40ml 10er Gabelöl eingefüllt. Is das richtig?

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm

Schon jetzt Danke für eure Hilfe.

Ruppe


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. September 2014)

Ja Allgei isch des.
Wenns mal nicht regnet ist es schön da


----------



## martinfueloep (20. September 2014)

ruppi69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mal eine kurze Frage. Hab ein Scratch 9 Coil mit einer 36er Fox Van RC2 FIT. Hab gestern einen kleinen Gabelservice gemacht. Dabei habe ich keine Einstllungen verändert. Jetzt geht die Gabel so gut, dass mir fast die Feder zu weich ist. Hab Bedenken, dass ich zu wenig Öl eingefüllt habe. Hab laut der Liste des Links (Nr. 80) links und rechts 40ml 10er Gabelöl eingefüllt. Is das richtig?
> 
> ...


Die Frage ist, welches "10er Gabelöl" du verwendet hast. Wenn's kein Original-Öl von Fox war, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es in deinem Fall einen niedrigeren CSt40 Wert hat und damit viel weicher/dünner/flüssiger ist.
Siehe HIER


----------



## Thiel (21. September 2014)

Völlig egal, da er das Öl in der Dämpfung nicht gewechselt hat. Die Gabel ist einfach nur besser geschmiert.


----------



## martinfueloep (21. September 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Völlig egal, da er das Öl in der Dämpfung nicht gewechselt hat. Die Gabel ist einfach nur besser geschmiert.


oh, das ist mir entgangen...


----------



## ruppi69 (21. September 2014)

Schonmal Danke für die Antworten.

Also das von mir verwendete Öl ist RSP Racing Shock Fluid 10wt oder so ähnlich. Primär würde mich interessieren, ob beidseitig 40ml die richtige Ölmenge is.


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. September 2014)

Hier noch mehr von meiner Haustüre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (22. September 2014)

Ich will auch da wohnen 

Mal ne frage, ich will mein Original Race Face X Type Dh Innenlager wegen Kurbelwechsels gegen ein Sram GXP Lager tauschen. 
Passt bei beiden Lagern wohl das selbe Werkzeug? 
Finde zum Race Fratzen Lager dies bezüglich keine brauchbaren Infos...

Gruß Pascal


----------



## studicker (22. September 2014)

Hätte aus dem Bauch raus gesagt eher unwahrscheinlich, aber hier gibt es ein Werkzeug für beides. RF X-Type ist Standard Hollowtech II.
SRAM gibt das hier als passend an, scheinen also doch identisch zu sein.


----------



## ElMojito (22. September 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Das erste wollte ich sogar bestellen...
Top dann hoffe ich mal, dass es funzt...


----------



## biker123456 (25. September 2014)

hallo,

ich bin eigtl. Trek Remedy Fahrer, doch irgendwie habe ich das gute Sück immer mehr in Richtung Freerider aufgerüstet - nun muss als logische Konsequenz irgendwie noch der Rahmen getauscht werden  Da ich schon immer ein Scratch haben wollten wäre das nun eine gute Partie .. was könnt ihr mir zu den 2011er Modellen sagen (könnte da an einen Rahmen rankommen) - war da nicht was mit der Kettenstrebe? kann ich mit 175cm Körpergröße einen M Rahmen noch getrost für Touren (60-80km + Anstiege) nehmen?

Die Parts vom Remedy sollen dann ans Scratch:



 

Gruß Max


----------



## ATw (25. September 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich bin eigtl. Trek Remedy Fahrer, doch irgendwie habe ich das gute Sück immer mehr in Richtung Freerider aufgerüstet - nun muss als logische Konsequenz irgendwie noch der Rahmen getauscht werden  Da ich schon immer ein Scratch haben wollten wäre das nun eine gute Partie .. was könnt ihr mir zu den 2011er Modellen sagen (könnte da an einen Rahmen rankommen) - war da nicht was mit der Kettenstrebe? kann ich mit 175cm Körpergröße einen M Rahmen noch getrost für Touren (60-80km + Anstiege) nehmen?
> 
> Gruß Max



Tach Max! Die originallen Kettenstreben sind sehr oft gebrochen. Es gibt aber Austauschteile, die halten. Optisch kannst du die neuen Streben an den fehlenden kabelbinderhaltern auf der Antriebsseite erkennen.

Durch dieses dämliche virtuel sizing entspricht ein Scratch M Rahmen real einem S Rahmen. Vergleich dazu am besten mal die Geometriewerte deines remedys (vorallem Reach, stack, oberrohrlänge)
Mir persönlich (176cm) war der M deutlich zu klein (kein Wunder, ist von den Werten ja auch eher ein S Rahmen...)
Daher habe ich zum L gegriffen und bin damit bisher zufrieden. Der Lenkwinkel könnte flacher sein, aber wozu gibt es anglesets 









Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## LarsLipp (26. September 2014)

Hi, ich bin 174 und mir passt M... Eventuell ist ja hier einer in deiner Nähe und du kannst mal Probefahren. Das klärt es am einfachsten. Ich bin damals ein L probe gefahren und habe ein M gekauft. War erst erschrocken, hat dann aber gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (26. September 2014)

Ich hab auch einen M Rahmen bei 173cm. Sehr auf Bergab getrimmt, aber auch mit anderen Parts würde ich damit nicht bergauf fahren wollen. Da hätte ich mir einen größeren rahmen gewünscht.
LG


----------



## woodmonkey (26. September 2014)

Definiv Virtual L wenn du Touren willst. Bin auch ein M Probe gefahren und das wäre mir auf Dauer zu gedrungen von der Haltung gewesen. Ich bin 1.76m.


----------



## woodmonkey (26. September 2014)

@ATw Schick was du aus meinem Rahmen gemacht hast.


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2014)

@biker123456: Probefahren, meine Körpergröße liegt bei ca. 1,8m und mir passt ein M auch wenn es Bergauf und -ab geht:




im Bergab Trimm mit anderem Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Reifen


----------



## biker123456 (26. September 2014)

Ist hier zufällig jmd. Aus Dresden oder Umgebung auf dessen bock ich mich mal kurz setzen dürfte? Ich werde mir einfach mal die Geometrie Daten rausziehen und mal mit meinem vergleichen .. vllt. Deckt sich das ja schon irgendwie .. vielen dank aber erstmal für eure Meinungen!


----------



## ElMojito (28. September 2014)

So hab von 2 Fach auf 1 Fach Kurbel Gewechselt.
Zeitgleich das SLX Schaltwerk +shifter gegen x9 getauscht.
Und die  alte Kassette is einer 11-25 gewichen.
Somit muss die Kiste noch ein bis zwei Jahre halten ;-)


----------



## biker123456 (28. September 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Geometrie Daten rausgesucht:




Links mein jetziges Remedy und rechts das Scratch in M und L .. 

Ich finde die Geo von meinem Remedy ganz gut, möchte aber etwas aufrechter und "näher" am Lenker sitzen .. also weiter vorne.  Außerdem möchte ich ein Bike womit ich auch mal beruhigt in den Bikepark kann ...

Bei dem M Rahmen werde ich aufrechter drauf sitzen und das auch weiter vorne .. Dafür werde ich im stehen aber auch weiter "vorne " auf dem Bike stehen.

Der L Rahmen hat in etwa den gleichen Reach wie mein jetziges Remedy - demnach werde ich im stehen genauso auf dem Bike stehen. Im sitzen werde ich durch das kürzere effektive Oberrohr aber etwas weiter vorne sitzen als auf dem Remedy. Allerdings ist das Scratch in L laufruhiger als mein Remedy - ich möchte es lieber verspielt ..

Interpretiere ich die Daten da richtig?


----------



## biker123456 (28. September 2014)

... hat hier noch jemand einen Rahmen zu verkaufen?

Gruß Max


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. September 2014)

Das Dämpfermass war doch 216x63?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## woodmonkey (29. September 2014)

jup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich darf mich jetzt auch zu den glücklichen Scratch-Fahrern zählen. Bin gestern und heute das erste Mal auf meinem Bike gesessen und muss sagen es ist der absolute Wahnsinn! Agil, wendig, gut pedalierbar! Absolutes Wohlgefühl!!!


----------



## h.jay (7. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich vermute mal, dass bei mir so langsam mal neue Lager fällig sind. Wenn ich das Bike am Oberrohr anhebe merke ich etwas Spiel. Kann zwar nicht genau sagen, welche Lager genau betroffen sind aber so langsam sollte ich die Lager mal wechseln.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man günstig diese herbekommt? Einige habe ja nicht die originale Lager verbaut. Ist der Wechsel halbwegs einfach durchzuführen?

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## ElMojito (7. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal hier, ATw hatte mir da kürzlich etwas zu geschrieben....
Schreib dir die Lagerbezeichnungen auf und bestell die wo anders... Google mal fragen.
Ist günstiger!
Ich bekomme die jetzt über nen Bekannten.
Lagerwechsel sollte unproblematisch sein,
Jedoch vermute ich bei dir, dass die Schrauben der Dämpferaufhängung (wahrscheinlich an der Wippe)
nachgezogen werden müssen,  das hatte ich auch schon mal!
Kommt mir bekannt vor was du schreibst...
Bei mir hats auch leicht geklappert...



ATw schrieb:


> http://www.bike-alm.de/index.php?cat=c3197_Trek-Scratch-2010-2011.html
> 
> Hier sind alle gelistet. Ich würde sie, bis auf das Hauptlager ("Sondermaß"), aber nicht dort bestellen da viel zu teuer.





h.jay schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich vermute mal, dass bei mir so langsam mal neue Lager fällig sind. Wenn ich das Bike am Oberrohr anhebe merke ich etwas Spiel. Kann zwar nicht genau sagen, welche Lager genau betroffen sind aber so langsam sollte ich die Lager mal wechseln.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man günstig diese herbekommt? Einige habe ja nicht die originale Lager verbaut. Ist der Wechsel halbwegs einfach durchzuführen?
> ...


----------



## h.jay (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
dann schau ich mal nach, ob alle Schrauben fest sind.
Nach drei Jahren Einsatz dachte ich mir, es wäre sinnvoll die Lager zu tauschen. Gibt es da nicht irgendein Komplettpaket? Irgendwie blicke ich nicht so ganz durch [  ] bei den ganzen Wirrwarr an Bezeichnungen...

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## McFlury (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe die Lager hier gekauft:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trek-Scratch...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2a1af54b68

Die sind innerhalb von drei oder vier Tagen da, sind günstiger als die Originalen (allein die Hauptlager kosten schon 2x 15€ und die bekommst du nirgends günstiger) und haben bei mir länger gehalten als die Originalen. 

Den Shop kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## h.jay (10. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
erstmal vielen Dank für den Link. Bin jetzt nur etwas verwirrt wegen dem Bild bei der Ebay-Auktion, da dort recht viele Lager abgebildet sind. Wieviele sind denn in dem Set enthalten und viele benötige ich, wenn ich alle wechseln will. Bike-Alm zeigt mir 6 Lager an. Ich habe mal nachgeschaut und kam auch auf 6 Lager. Habe ich welche übersehen? 2 * hinten am Ausfall-Ende, 2 * Hauptlager am Tretlager, 2 * an der Wippe.

Als Nachtrag: Das Spiel, das ich festgestellt habe ist nun weg nach dem ich die Schraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme etwas fester angezogen habe.

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## McFlury (10. Oktober 2014)

In der Wippe sind vier Lager..


----------



## ATw (10. Oktober 2014)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hi,
> erstmal vielen Dank für den Link. Bin jetzt nur etwas verwirrt wegen dem Bild bei der Ebay-Auktion, da dort recht viele Lager abgebildet sind. Wieviele sind denn in dem Set enthalten und viele benötige ich, wenn ich alle wechseln will. Bike-Alm zeigt mir 6 Lager an. Ich habe mal nachgeschaut und kam auch auf 6 Lager. Habe ich welche übersehen? 2 * hinten am Ausfall-Ende, 2 * Hauptlager am Tretlager, 2 * an der Wippe.
> 
> Als Nachtrag: Das Spiel, das ich festgestellt habe ist nun weg nach dem ich die Schraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme etwas fester angezogen habe.
> ...



Du benötigst insgesamt 8 Lager. Das ebay-Bild ist wahrscheinlich nur ein Beispielbild.
Bei bikealm fehlt inzwischen tatsächlich das Lager zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe. Wenn man die Trek-Artikelnummer des fehlenden Lagers (275322) sucht kommt als Ergebnis ein 6900 Lager raus. Google ist dein Freund und Helfer 

Du benötigst also folgende Lager:
2x 6900 2rs (Wippe-Sitzstrebe)
2x 6901 2rs (Wippe-Hauptrahmen)
2x 6903 2rs (Sitzstrebe-Kettenstrebe)
2x 6903 Sondermaß (Kettenstrebe-Hauptrahmen)

Das letzte Lager hat ein Sondermaß. Dies würde ich bei bikealm bestellen und den Rest bei einem Lageronlineshop in Edelstahl.
Die Zahlen, z.B. 6900, stehen für das Lager an sich, das 2rs steht für die Abdichtung.

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## eh6 (11. Oktober 2014)

Servus Jungs,

ich habe mich von meinem Scratch verabschiedet und habe jetzt noch den Dämpfer übrig.

Wer Interesse hat aus seinem Scratch ca. 185 mm rauszuholen, siehe mein Bikemarkt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/469870-fox-dhx-rc4-custom-218-mm-einbaulange-70-mm-hub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (13. Oktober 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht. Vergleich mit Stahl kommt dann bestimmt auch noch...



Tach! Ich bin jezt eine weile den fox dhx4 coil im trek gefahren. Im direkten Vergleich zum vector air ist der fox coil-typisch fluffiger. Er spricht im Stand sensibler an und buttert etwas mehr auf dem Trail. Jedoch hat mir die Druckstufendämpfung beim fox nicht so gut gefallen wie beim vector. Der hat erstens einen deutlich weiteren einstellbereich und fühlt sich auch irgendwie kontrollierter an. Aber der fox hat mir trotzdem gut gefallen. Die andere Kennlinie des coils im Vergleich zum air ist mir nur minimal aufgefallen. An der Gabel merk ich den Unterschied zwischen coil und air deutlicher (Im Bezug auf durchhängen im mittleren Federwegsbereich). Genug gelabert, hier noch ein Bild und Video:







PS: Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein angleset -1°? Gibts noch Alternativen zu canecreek und work?

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Oktober 2014)

Schööön.
Versetzen muss aber noch mehr geübt werden


----------



## ATw (13. Oktober 2014)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schööön.
> Versetzen muss aber noch mehr geübt werden



 jajaja. Ich war ja schon froh, dass es beim Filmen auf Anhieb geklappt hat


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöne Gegend. Davon kann man hier im Hessen/Bayern zwischen Hanau/ Alzenau nur träumen.
Da liegt fast der Förster auf der Lauer.....


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Oktober 2014)

Meins bei der Arbeit


----------



## McFlury (14. Oktober 2014)

Wie alt bist du, dass dich zwei Pfleger beim Radfahren stützen müssen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _XY-Biker_ (14. Oktober 2014)

Hey,
hab mal ne kurze Frage. Kann man die Race Face Ride Kurbel am Trek Scratch 7 ohne Kurbelabzieher demontieren? Hab beim Bikehändler nachgefragt, laut ihm muss man nur die 8er Kurbelschraube abschrauben und die Kurbel abziehen... Klappt bei mir nicht.  Liegt das an meinem handwerklichen Geschick (achtung Ironie!  oder braucht man doch nen Abzieher?


----------



## woodmonkey (14. Oktober 2014)

Der Abzieher ist schon nicht verkehrt. Die wird ja mit ordentlich Drehmoment angezogen, bzw eingezogen. Ist nicht wie bei den Shimanokurbeln, die kann man so abziehen. Du kannst, theoretisch, auch versuchen die mit irgendetwas runter zu hebeln, aber davon rate ich ab. Da machst du eher was kaputt.


----------



## _XY-Biker_ (14. Oktober 2014)

Okay, danke für die schnelle Anwort. Ein Kurbelabzieher kostet ja auch nicht die Welt, ne neue Kurbel geht da schon deutlich mehr auf's Geld...  Ist Oktalink denk ich mal, oder?


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Oktober 2014)

Schon älter.......


----------



## Deep (4. November 2014)

Falls noch jemand ein Scratch braucht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/483775-trek-scratch-7-2010-l


----------



## Django1985 (15. November 2014)

Fährt jemand eine Mixed Bereifung? Vorne 27,5 hinten 26 Zoll? Bin letztens ein Bike mit dieser Kombi gefahren und hat mir gut gefallen


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2014)

Interessiert mich auch: Eventuell soll ne Pike ans Scratch Stadler ja für 480 für ne 26er Pike, oder lieber gleich in eine 27,5er investieren?


----------



## McFlury (16. November 2014)

Ich bin den Sommer eine 26er Pike gefahren und war nicht zufrieden. Gegenüber einer 170er Lyrik baut sie 15mm niedriger. Das merkt man sehr deutlich. Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein 27.5er empfehlen. Zu mal auch der wieder Verkaufswert einer 26er langsam gegen null geht.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2014)

OK, da hat der richtige geantwortet: Danke, wechsel jetzt eventuell auch auf deine Kombi. Durch das DH Rad darf das Scratch abnehmen...


----------



## McFlury (16. November 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auf eine Mattoc gewechselt. Mit der fühlt sich das Scratch irgendwie wieder besser an. Die Mattoc wiegt genauso viel wie die 27.5 Pike. Die Front kommt wieder höher. Und das Rad liegt irgendwie wieder ruhiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2014)

Was ist mit der Pike, schon weg?


----------



## Marce007 (16. November 2014)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand eine Mixed Bereifung? Vorne 27,5 hinten 26 Zoll? Bin letztens ein Bike mit dieser Kombi gefahren und hat mir gut gefallen



Mich Interessiert diese Thematik auch durchaus, kannst du kurz beschreiben, wie sich das fährt? z.B. viel ruhiger oder agiler oder oder.
Das wäre klasse.


----------



## studicker (16. November 2014)

Falls noch wer nen M-Rahmen sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/490671-trek-scratch-grosze-m-17-5


----------



## McFlury (16. November 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Pike, schon weg?



...ja, sie ist "schon" weg


----------



## Matze98 (16. November 2014)

Servus mideinand, tut mir leid dieses durchgekaute thema nochmal aufzugreifen aber ich bin zu faul. Ich wollt wissen ob ich als 3. Besitzer noch eine kostenlose strebe krieg auch wenn die alte noch nicht durch ist.
MfG
Matze


----------



## studicker (16. November 2014)

nope ... die gibt's nur für den Erstbesitzer soweit ich weiß. Wenn du den ausfindig machen kannst und er motiviert ist, kann er das evtl. für dich regeln.


----------



## Matze98 (16. November 2014)

alles klar danke


----------



## Marce007 (18. November 2014)

Morgen,

jetzt bräuchte ich mal eure Einschätzung.
Macht es Sinn, für Bikepark-Besuche den RP23 Dämpfer vom Air gegen einen Coil Dämpfer zu tauschen, oder ist der Unterschied im Scratch nicht so gewaltig?
Und zweite Frage, mit einem Angle Set bekommt man doch den Lenkwinkel noch etwas flacher, gibts da auch schon Erfahrungen mit?

Viele Grüße

Marce


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. November 2014)

der Unterschied ist mehr als nur gewaltig.
Irgendwann kommt der RP23 nicht mehr aus dem Quark und der Bock sitzt unten fest im Federweg.
Mit Stahldämpfer gar kein Vergleich!
Zum Angleset kann ich nichts sagen, aber hast du die Inserts an der Sitzstrebe schon umgestellt?
Macht auch schon 0,5° aus und man merkt daß sehr gut.

Hab grad gesehen, nein du hast sie noch nicht gedreht, mach das mal zuerst.
Eventuell wäre ein kürzerer Vorbau auch von Vorteil, du sitzt dann schon vor der Vorderradnabe und kannst sicher viel steiler fahren ohne Angst zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (18. November 2014)

Hi lipper- zipfel,

Danke für die Antwort, die inserts hab ich schon umgestellt, das hilft schon mal recht gut. 
Das mit dem stahldämpfer hab ich mir schon fast gedacht ich hätte das Heck gern etwas fluffiger, der rp23 is dann doch ab und zu etwas straff. 
Einen kürzeren Vorbau werd ich mal probieren, da hatt ich bisher immer bedenken, dass das dann zu kurz wird, das Scratch is ja von Haus aus schon so kurz. 

Aber du hast natürlich recht , probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. November 2014)

Ich fahre einen 35er Vorbau mit ner 180er Totem und fahre sehr viel bergauf, fahre den XL Rahmen bei einer Grösse von 196cm.
Komme damit noch sehr gut jede Steigung hoch und sitze super im Rad.


----------



## ATw (18. November 2014)

Bevor du dir ein angleset holst würde ich mir Offset dämpferbuchsen holen. Ich hab mir welche bei offsetbushings.com bestellt. Bieten ca 0,5 grad Verstellung und das sehr hohe tretlager vom scratch kommt ca 5mm tiefer. Leider hat das scratch 10mm Dämpfer bolzen, sonst könnte man mit den Buchsen noch mehr spielen. Ist deutlich günstiger als ein angleset. Falls es nicht reicht kannst dir immer noch eins holen. Hierbei würde ich definitiv zu workscomponents greifen und nicht zu canecreek! Works bietet zs untere Lagerschalen an, cc nur ec. Außerdem sind die cc wohl deutlich Geräuschanfalliger als die von works.
Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## Marce007 (18. November 2014)

Merci für die Antworten Männer, 

Ich werd jetzt mal beides probieren, einen kürzeren Vorbau und die Offset bushings hab ich mir auch grade bestellt. 
Ich bin mit dem Fahrwerk eigentlich echt schon zufrieden, aber wenns ohne viel Aufwand noch besser geht, muss man das gleich ausprobieren.  

Btw, hat einer noch einen günstigen coildämpfer fürs Scratch über?


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. November 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-216mm-ebl-2013-neu-mit-rechnung-und-garantie

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...6-mm-x-63-5-mm-mit-federn-450-500-550-650-lbs

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/327847-foxk-fox-dhx-3-0-einbaulange-216mm-aus-neubike


----------



## fuzzball (19. November 2014)

ATw schrieb:


> Bevor du dir ein angleset holst würde ich mir Offset dämpferbuchsen holen. Ich hab mir welche bei offsetbushings.com bestellt. Bieten ca 0,5 grad Verstellung und das sehr hohe tretlager vom scratch kommt ca 5mm tiefer. Leider hat das scratch 10mm Dämpfer bolzen, sonst könnte man mit den Buchsen noch mehr spielen. Ist deutlich günstiger als ein angleset. Falls es nicht reicht kannst dir immer noch eins holen. Hierbei würde ich definitiv zu workscomponents greifen und nicht zu canecreek! Works bietet zs untere Lagerschalen an, cc nur ec. Außerdem sind die cc wohl deutlich Geräuschanfalliger als die von works.
> Beste Grüße
> Andy



das mit dem Thema Geräusch liest man häufig hier im Forum, kann es so aber nicht bestätigen (zwei CC AngleSets im Einsatz). Vielleicht liegt ein solche Geräuschentwicklung eher an einer mangelhaften/unsauberen Montage als am CC AngleSet selbst.

@Marce007: Stand vor einigen Monaten auch vor der Wahl CC oder Works, Ausschlaggebend für die CC war der Umstand das der LW nicht fix ist sondern einfach angepasst werden kann (-0,5 für Touren und -1,5 fürn BP).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (19. November 2014)

Hey fuzzball,

hast du den CC Angleset selber eingebaut? Irgendwie habe ich mich da nicht dran getraut.


----------



## ATw (19. November 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> das mit dem Thema Geräusch liest man häufig hier im Forum, kann es so aber nicht bestätigen (zwei CC AngleSets im Einsatz). Vielleicht liegt ein solche Geräuschentwicklung eher an einer mangelhaften/unsauberen Montage als am CC AngleSet selbst.
> 
> @Marce007: Stand vor einigen Monaten auch vor der Wahl CC oder Works, Ausschlaggebend für die CC war der Umstand das der LW nicht fix ist sondern einfach angepasst werden kann (-0,5 für Touren und -1,5 fürn BP).


Das is auf jedenfall ein Vorteil. Hauptgrund gegen cc wäre für mich persönlich die ec untere Lagerschalen. Die baut fast 1cm höher und würde das tretlager noch höher bringen


----------



## Marce007 (19. November 2014)

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was die Offset -Bushings bringen, vielleicht reicht das in Verbindung mit einem kurzen Vorbau ja schon.
Das finde ich eine sehr coole Idee mit den Einsätzen, damit kann man die Geo auch in die andere Richtung verstellen, wenn man auf Tour geht.
In Verbindung mit den serienmässigen Buchsen hat man dann immerhin 1° Verstellmöglichkeit.
Dann noch zusätzlich ein Angle Set mit 2° und schon hat man einen halben Downhiller 

@lipper-zipfel , danke für die Links, vielleicht wird das einer was. Was meinst du, braucht man einen Dämpfer mit Platform oder kann man sich das sparen? am RP23  nutze ich die nur wenig. 
Ist das bei einem Coildämpfer schlimmer?


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. November 2014)

Wenn du nicht im Wiegetritt bergauf fährst brauchst keine, Wiegetritt mag das Scratch mit Stahlfederbein gar nicht, wippt dann wie ne Gummikuh.
Ich dreh bergauf die Druckstufe komplett zu, fertig. Bin oft 1500hm und mehr bergauf unterwegs und weiss wovon ich spreche.
Wenn ich dann das Rad trage merke ich eh nix mehr von der fehlenden Plattform


----------



## Marce007 (19. November 2014)

ah, gut zu wissen, im Moment kann ich von 1500hm am Stück nur träumen, nach 700 fall ich vom Rad, dann brauch ich allerdings die Plattform auch nicht, da ich dann SCHIEBEN muss....  
Die Kondition lässt noch etwas zu wünschen übrig, hab erst Anfang diesen Jahres nach ca. 20 Jahren mit dem Bike wieder angefangen, bin aber fleissig am üben. 
Demnächst werde ich auch wieder auf 2x10 umbauen, das passt im Moment besser, denke ich. Im Moment hab ich vorne 28 und hinten 11-36, da fehlt es in der Geraden an Speed und am Berg noch ein klein wenig in den Haxn...
Wenn die Kondition dann da ist wird's aber wieder 1x10 werden, find ich einfach cleaner.


----------



## fuzzball (19. November 2014)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hey fuzzball,
> 
> hast du den CC Angleset selber eingebaut? Irgendwie habe ich mich da nicht dran getraut.



nö habe das CC AngleSet über meinen Händler gekauft, war lustiger weise sogar billiger als in den gängigen Online-Shops, und dieser hat dann die Lagerschalen eingepresst (den Rest kann sogar ich Grobmotoriker selbst machen), da er sowieso am einpressen von neuen Lager(Wippe) war.


----------



## fuzzball (19. November 2014)

ATw schrieb:


> Das is auf jedenfall ein Vorteil. Hauptgrund gegen cc wäre für mich persönlich die ec untere Lagerschalen. Die baut fast 1cm höher und würde das tretlager noch höher bringen


Tretlagerhöhe geht bei der BOS und einem LW von 65 Grad (bei dem -1,5 Grad Einsatz wird es bei der Bodenfreiheit in Verbindung mit Steinfeldern grenzwertig). Das Bild ist mit -1,0 Grad Einsatz





Kettenstrebe ohne SAG schön parallel zum Untergrund


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. November 2014)

Jetzt habt ihr mich ja ein wenig angefeixt. Die Offsetbushungs Sind ja eine günstige Alternative. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich auf deren Website im Bestellformular Rahmen und Dämpfer angebe und die wissen was ich brauche?


----------



## Marce007 (20. November 2014)

Das hoffe ich schwer, genauso hab ich's nämlich gemacht
In ca. 6 Werktagen wissen wir mehr, dann müssten die Dinger da sein.


----------



## ATw (20. November 2014)

Jap. Ich hab die Maße zwar noch zusätzlich angegeben, brauchst aber nicht. Jetz haben die sie sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (20. November 2014)

Ja das funktioniert. Ich habe sie vor ca.  2 Monaten bestellt. Hat ca. 2 Wochen gedauert. Die Änderung des Lenkwinkels ist bei dem 10mm Bolzen aber eher homöopathiesch. Gefühlt sind es weniger als 0.5 Grad.


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. November 2014)

Wenn man dran glaubt, hat Homöopathie auch seine Wirkung


----------



## Marce007 (23. November 2014)

So, hab heute mal einen 35mm Vorbau probiert und werd den mal direkt dranlassen.

Ist für mich viel angenehmer zu fahren, fühlt sich viel sicherer an und lenkt sich viel direkter. 
Und die Sorge dass es zu kurz werden würde war auch unbegründet, das geht ohne Probleme. Nur die Sitzposition ist noch etwas aufrechter. 
Werd jetzt mal noch ein paar Tage testen, aber ich glaube, da wird sich nix ändern.

Neue Pedale gab auch noch, hab mit jetzt mal die Saint von Shimano bestellt, gefallen mit von der Optik und Performance sehr gut....


----------



## Marce007 (1. Dezember 2014)

So, die offset-bushings sind da, 
aber leider haben sie die Bohrung verpeilt, es ist leider nur eine 8mm Bohrung drin.
Und ich hab mich schon gefreut, dass das doch so deutlich ist :-( 
ich werd morgen mal sehen, ob man nicht irgendwie 8mm Bolzen verwenden kann, dann fiele auch die LW - Änderung grösser aus. 
Ansonsten werd ich sie mal zurückschicken.
Allerdings ist nur die Bohrung falsch, der Rest passt super.


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Dezember 2014)

Blöd das, aber dein Gedanke ist gar nicht verkehrt, der Bolzen ist ja eh auf die ganze Breite geführt, da sollten auch 8mm ausreichen.

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, es wäre auch kein Problem für mich, die Einsetzmutter neu zu zeichnen für Gewinde M8.

Mir ist aber dann das Tretlager zu tief, setzte so schon oft im technischen Gelände auf und noch tiefer möchte ich nicht.

Wenn du Hilfe benötigst für neue Bolzen und Muttern dann gib Bescheid, allerdings anfertigen lassen kann ich sie nicht.


----------



## McFlury (3. Dezember 2014)

An 8mm Bolzen für die Offsets hätte ich auch Interesse.


----------



## staubreifen (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, am Wochenende ist mir, wie zu erwarten war, die Kettenstrebe gerissen. Könnt ihr mir sagen an wen ich mich am besten wende? Ich bin der erst Besitzer und habe hoffentlich noch irgendwo die Rechnung rum fliegen.  
Danke schonmal


----------



## Mr.Nox (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde sagen, an den Händler/Onlinehändler. Der macht das dann. Je nachdem wie groß der Bedarf im Moment ist, ist die Spannweite von 1 Woche bis zu 4 Monaten(bei mir) Wartezeit relativ groß.

Edit: Bei mir hat ein Foto der Strebe gereicht mit Beleg. Die musste bei mir nicht ausgebaut und mitgeschickt werden.


----------



## staubreifen (8. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja, das hatte ich vergessen zu sagen: ich habe das Fahrrad in den USA gekauft. 
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (9. Dezember 2014)

So, ich hab irgendwie keine Email bekommen, dass es hier neue Beiträge gibt, sonst hätte ich mich schon eher gemeldet. 

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen an Offsetbushings geschrieben und prompt am nächsten Tag die Antwort erhalten.
Ich bekomme neue bushings und die Alten kann ich sogar behalten und muss die nicht zurückschicken. 
Das nenn ich mal einen klasse Service. 

Allerdings wäre es jetzt schon noch sehr interessant, die Idee mit den 8mm Bolzen weiter zu verfolgen, da wir das ja jetzt quasi zum Nulltarif testen könnten. 
@Lipper Zipfel: wenn es kein zu großer Stress für dich ist, wäre es klasse, wenn du die Mutter neu Zeichnen könntest, zum herstellen hätte ich jemanden. 

Die Jungs von Offsetbushings haben geschrieben, dass die neuen asap rausgehen, dann haben wir einen direkten Vergleich, ob sich die 8mm bolzen lohnen, ich denke aber schon.

Grüße markus


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Dezember 2014)

Jupp, mache ich.
Ich zeichne mal für ein M8x1 Gewinde, das Regelgewinde hat vermutlich in Alu zu wenig Gewindelänge.


----------



## Marce007 (9. Dezember 2014)

Supercool, sowohl die Zeichnung als auch die Farbe! 
Also übersehen kann dich niemand so leicht
Macht sich aber schon gut finde ich, mal weg von den ganzen Pastellfarben...


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Dezember 2014)

So, nach fünf Jahren mal mit neuer Farbe, leider bringe ich sie nicht so auf das Bild wie sie tatsächlich wirkt.
Ich hoffe ich halte sich lange genug aus 





Gemacht hats der Götz in Stuttgart, tolle Arbeit, alle Lagersitze abgeklebt und die Oberfläche ohne Makel.





Mit anderem Hintergrund


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja, fast vergessen, der Flaschenöffner ist bestellt


----------



## ATw (12. Dezember 2014)

Dann steht ja einem scratch-treffen demnächst nix mehr im weg 
Hast die Schrift lackiert oder ist das n Aufkleber? Bin auch am überlegen evtl noch irgendwo Schrift ran zupappen

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hast du den unterrohrschutz angeklebt?
Richtig schönes Scratch


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Dezember 2014)

Schrift ist a Uffbäpper und wurde Klar überlackiert
Schutz ist auf die Rahmenschutzfolie aufgeklebt, vorher beide Teile angeschliffen, fand die Lösung mit den Kabelbindern einfach hässlich, Schutz ist aber notwendig, hab mir da schu a nette Delle ohne eingehandelt.

Ja Andy, treffen können wir uns gerne!


----------



## ATw (17. Dezember 2014)

Marce007 schrieb:


> So, die offset-bushings sind da,
> aber leider haben sie die Bohrung verpeilt, es ist leider nur eine 8mm Bohrung drin.
> Und ich hab mich schon gefreut, dass das doch so deutlich ist :-(
> ich werd morgen mal sehen, ob man nicht irgendwie 8mm Bolzen verwenden kann, dann fiele auch die LW - Änderung grösser aus.
> ...


Das is schon ein bisschen peinlich von denen. Meine haben gepasst und ich hab sie heute das erste mal testen können. Ist schon etwas homöopathisch 
Das works angleset kann ich nur empfehlen!

















@lipper-zipfel : Hast Freitag Zeit? Wetter soll ja top werden 

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Dezember 2014)

Klaro!!
bin dabei, hab schu was geplant.
Isch aber it so einfach, kann sein, daß dann glei mol a paar Kratzer in dei Eloxal neikummet.


----------



## Marce007 (17. Dezember 2014)

ATw schrieb:


> Das is schon ein bisschen peinlich von denen. Meine haben gepasst und ich hab sie heute das erste mal testen können. Ist schon etwas homöopathisch
> Das works angleset kann ich nur empfehlen!
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das is wohl wahr, allerdings sind heute die passenden angekommen und ich kann die 8mm zusätzlich behalten. 

War überhaupt kein Stress, haben sich tausendmal entschuldigt... 
Den Service kann man also mal als top bezeichnen finde ich.


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Dezember 2014)

Heute war kleines Scratchtreffen.
Bei über 10 Grad und Sonnenschein.


----------



## ATw (19. Dezember 2014)

Bock gut wars! Von euch kann ich mir noch eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden. 
Schade, dass es kein Spitzkehrengruppenkuschelbild gibt, das war sooo schön


----------



## Marce007 (19. Dezember 2014)

Sehr cool Männers,

Schade, dass ihr so weit weg seid, da würd ich mich  auch gern mal anschließen..
Wobei, da muss ich erst noch ein wenig üben


----------



## Randon (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Scratcher, ich benötige mal eure Hilfe. Mir hat es zum 2-ten Mal den Freilauf des Hinterrades zerlegt. Es handelt sich dabei um den Bontrager Cousin Earl Elite vom Scratch Air 8 von 2010. Ich hatte Ende 2012 noch im Zeitraum der Garantie schon mal einen neuen Freilauf bekommen und bin seitdem mit dem LRS gerade mal ca. 200km gefahren. Jetzt habe ich im Winter mal Lust zum putzen/neu fetten und die Bescherung gesehen. Da hat es eine Klinke zerbröselt und auch die beiden anderen haben dadurch auch Schaden genommen. Mit Garantie ist jetzt natürlich nix mehr und der freundliche Trek Händler möchte gern 47€ für einen neuen Komplettfreilauf. Ich brauche aber nur die Klinken, alles andere ist ja quasi neu. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wo man alternativ die Klinken herbekommt? Ist ja eigentlich eine günstige, oft verbaute Formula Nabe - da sollte es eigentlich was geben.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. Januar 2015)

Ich würde meinem Rad doch ein neues Farbkleid spendieren wollen. Kann mir jemand zufällig die Legierung des Alus nennen? 
Womit habt ihr die besseren Erfahrungen am Scratch gemacht? Lack, Eloxal, Pulver?
Ich finde die Farbe vom Nicolai ziemlich schick, weiß jemand was das ist? Eloxal? Nennt sich :"semipermeable yellow glaze"




Auch in Blau könnte ich es mir vorstellen, ähnlich diesem hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Januar 2015)

Das von Nicolai müsste ein Lack oder Pulver sein.
Legierung keine Ahnung.
Meins ist jetzt frisch gepulvert und bis jetzt hält es top, war aber noch nicht viel unterwegs.
Ein anderer User (Atw) hats eloxieren lassen und ist auch sehr zufrieden, sieht auch live top aus.
Ist nur sehr schwierig einen Eloxierer für Grün zu finden, da meist die Becken dafür zu klein sind.


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Januar 2015)

Das mit dem Eloxieren hatte ich mal angefragt. Die haben aber immer darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Farbigen Eloxieren die Farbe so nicht bestimmt werden kann. Man dort mit Schwankungen rechnen muss, wenn die Legierung nicht bestimmt werden kann. Ich werde allerhöchsten den "EVO link" schwarz Eloxieren lassen, den erst wohl Pulvern. 

Ich hab noch eine weitere Frage. (Sorry, ich bin nach langem Hin und Her zu dem Entschluss gekommen die Geo zu modernisieren und den Rahmen zu behalten)

Meint ihr der Viviv Air passt mit Offset-Buchen sind den Rahmen. Das sieht mir  so schon knapp aus, wie ist das mit den Offsetbushings, da rutscht der Dämpfer doch ein stück weiter runter?

Einen Workscomponents Steuersatz wollte ich auch verbauen mit 1°. Welchen muss ich genau nehmen?
Den? http://tinyurl.com/pk28v88

Mit einer Steuerrohrlänge von 120-129mm oder doch lieber den davor mit 110-119mm?


----------



## McFlury (12. Januar 2015)

Der Vivid Air passt einwandfrei rein. Er wird auch mit dem Offset Bushings noch reinpassen.
Ich würde mir aber das Geld für die Offset Bushings sparen. Bei den 10mm Bolzen ist die mögliche Anpassung des Steuerwinkels und der Trettlagerhöhe sooo gering, das es eigentlich nicht zu merken ist.
Auf welchen Steuerwinkel oder Tretlagerhöhe möchtest du denn kommen?


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte die Offset Bushings in Verbindung mit dem Workscomponents Winkelsteuersatz verbauen. Durch den flacheren Winkel kommt das Tretlager ja auch ein ticken runter. Den Lenkwinkel wollte ich schon so auf 65/64,5 bekommen. Das Rad wird nur berg ab bewegt. Vergleichen kann ich nicht mit Tretlagerhöhen.


----------



## McFlury (12. Januar 2015)

Ich habe durch die OffsetBushings ein ca. 2mm tieferes Tretlager gemessen.
Ich würde die Geo-Anpassung also eher über den Steuersatz machen. Dadurch kommt das Tretlager zwar nur minimal runter, der Sitzwinkel wird aber dafür nicht flacher. Workscomponents bietet den Steuersatz auch mit 1,5 oder 2 Grad an.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Januar 2015)

Kommt aber auf die Steuerrohrlänge/Rahmengrösse an.
@ATw ist auch der Meinung, daß die Offset Bushings eine unnötige Investition waren.


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Januar 2015)

Dann also lieber 1,5° Winkelsteuersatz nehmen? War das da oben der richtige Steuersatz? Ich Blick bei den Bezeichnungen leider nicht durch.


----------



## McFlury (12. Januar 2015)

Bei 1,5° sollte das der sein:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp

…aber ohne Gewähr

P.S. : Die Narrow Wide Kettenblätter kann ich auch empfehlen


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Januar 2015)

Must halt genau auf dein Steuerohrmass achten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
mein Rahmen ist gerade beim Pulvern, kann mir evtl. jemand die Maße direkt hinter dem Steuerrohr (oberrohr) durchmessen? Ich überlege mir, da ein trek-logo hinzukleben und benötige die Maße.
das wäre super!


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Januar 2015)

Was für ein mass brauchst denn?


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Januar 2015)

Das Logo würde ich an die Maße anpassen. Einmal die Breite des Oberrohr dicht am Steuerrohr und etwas 5-6cm weiter unten nochmal die Breite.

*Haha* Sorry


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Januar 2015)

Du hast aber ein langes Oberrohr


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Januar 2015)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Du hast aber ein langes Oberrohr



Also Breite Oben:42mm
Breite 5-6km weiter unten: 36mm

jeweils bevor die Radien beginnen


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Januar 2015)

Muchas Gracias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (2. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ein kleiner Zwischenstatus. Der Steuersatz ist eingepresst, Kettenstrebe musste nochmal gepulvert werden, weil ich nicht zufrieden war. Warten muss ich noch auf die Decals von Nehmet Laszlo.

LG


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Februar 2015)

Geile Farbe.
Noch ein Tipp zum Unterrohrschutz:
Die Ohren abzwicken und planschleifen und dann mit Uhu 3000 auf die vorher aufgebrachte Lackschutzfolie aufkleben, schaut um Welten besser aus.


----------



## ATw (2. Februar 2015)

Sehr geil sieht's aus! Auch die muschi gefällt. 
Dann gibt's bald scratchs in allen signalfarben ​


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. Februar 2015)

Es ist vollbracht   14,42 Kg


----------



## Marce007 (3. Februar 2015)

Seehr schön, gefällt mir auch in Orange verdammt gut.
Einzig die weiße Gabel ist nicht ganz meins, aber um mich geht's ja auch nicht
Also, Daumen hoch für das schöne Scratch!

Mein Hobel hat im Moment 15kg allerdings auch mit coil Dämpfer.
@Lipper Zipfel: hast recht, ist schon ne andere Liga mit dem  coil Dämpfer, vor allem bei meinem Gewicht


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Februar 2015)

Marce007 schrieb:


> Seehr schön, gefällt mir auch in Orange verdammt gut.
> Einzig die weiße Gabel ist nicht ganz meins, aber um mich geht's ja auch nicht
> Also, Daumen hoch für das schöne Scratch!
> 
> ...



....und erst mal bei meinem Gewicht 

Mr. Nox, es fehlt aber noch das entscheidende Detail, siehe am Bike bei ATW oder bei mir.
http://mtbrider.de/news/77designz-bottle-opener
Und 14,42Kg ist viel zu leicht, da bringst das Drehmoment gar nicht auf den Boden


----------



## ATw (4. Februar 2015)

@Mr.Nox sieht richtig stark aus so! Aber ich kann wm Zipfel nur zustimmen, da muss noch was drauf 
Wie macht sich der vivid? Fährst du dh Reifen? Beim Gewicht geht noch was mit Air vorn und hinten und ohne vario


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Februar 2015)

ich bin leider komplett pleite^^Der Bieröffner kommt auf jeden Fall! Es kommen noch blaue Decals ans Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe. Beide mit einem ähnlichen Design vom Banshee Darkside. Es sind DH-Schlappen drauf mit 2Ply. Ich bin früher hier in Hamburg mit Fat Albert gefahren und habe dann immer auf Minion/Highroller gewechselt. So fahr ich jetzt immer einen Mantel und kenne seine Grenzen und muss mich nicht erst umgewöhnen. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich noch sinnvoll Gewicht sparen kann, ohne dass es mir wehtut. Bremsen und Schaltung bleiben. ggf. irgendwann mal eine X0 mit Directmount KB und ein Raceface/Easton Carbon Lenker. Als Student ist es immer schwierig an die Kohle zukommen. Das Bike wurde noch mit Bundeswehr Sold finanziert 


Edit 1:Ich hab ihn versucht mal ein wenig Einzustellen. Luftdruck, Sag etc.

Mit dem richtigen Luftdruck würde ich sagen, er ist ein wenig überdämpft. Beim einfedern während des Fahrens ist davon nicht mehr soviel zu spüren. Ich muss mich auch erstmal reinfuchsen. Vorher konnte ich ja nur ein bisschen propedal und rebound einstellen.
Wann beginning und Ending rebound anfängt/endet ist mir noch nicht klar geworden.
Compression ist komplett offen. Beginning Rebound fast auf ganz schnell und ending Rebound erstmal in der Mitte.

Edit 2: Noch mal ne andere Frage. Kommt am Hinterbau, zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe irgendwo noch eine Unterlegscheibe hin? Dies Silbernen Inlerts gucken auf der Nichtantriebsseite raus!
Es gab 4 Unterlegscheiben. 2 Schwarze und zwei Silberne. Die einen hab ich am Umlenkhebel verbaut, die anderen am Mino-Link.
Ich hab leider vergessen mir aufzuschreiben, Wood ie waren und bin nach dem ausschlussverfahren gegangen^^


----------



## SPOOKS (4. Februar 2015)

vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: http://www.bike-alm.de/index.php?cat=c3197_Trek-Scratch-2010-2011.html


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Februar 2015)

So wie du die Unterlegscheiben verbaut hast, passt das.
Da kommt keine Scheibe rein, aber vielleicht sind die Lager nicht ganz auf Tiefe eingepresst.
=Blödsinn

Es gibt zwei Inserts. einmal für Achse 135mm und für 142mm, die für 135mm stehen dann weiter raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Februar 2015)

Ne, ich hab die gleichen genommen, nur schauen die nicht innen, sonder außen raus, durch die Mutter.
Meine Steckachse liegt also nicht aufrede Mutter auf. sondern auf dem silbernen Inlert. Hab ich irgendwo Muttern Vertauscht die eine Unterschiedliche Dicke haben?


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Februar 2015)

Steht bei mir auch leicht raus


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Februar 2015)

ich mein die andere Seite  Dort liegt der Kopf der Steckachse nicht auf der Mutter sondern auf dem silbernen Inlert. 
Ich mach nach der Arbeit mal ein Foto davon.

LG


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Februar 2015)

Dito, bei mir auch so.


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Februar 2015)

Achso, ok. ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen. Liegt wohl jetzt am größeren Kontrast.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe, man kann es erkennen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Februar 2015)

bei mir Isis so.




könnte wirklich die falsche Mutter sein^^


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Februar 2015)

Bei mir sind aber drei Muttern gleich, die von der Wippe und die zwei für die Achsaufnahmen.
Vielleicht ist da bei dir der Unterschied, mein Hobel ist ja schon 2010.


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Februar 2015)

Meiner ist auch von 2010, worbei ich die Mutter auf der rechten Achsseite in Saalbach mal verloren hab. Dort ist jetzt eine vom slash. Die ist ein bisschen flacher gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Februar 2015)

....egal, passt schu so.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Februar 2015)

Kleines Scratchtreffen mit Fremdbikes 
Ich darf doch ATw, oder?!
Und von wegen kleine Tour, waren 850Hm fast nur Tragen und Schieben 


Heute mal ne kleine Tour mit @Thorsten @lipper-zipfel und @alan_haper @Dr.BONES bei warmen 10 Grad :











Oh look, a penny!















Und noch ein paar Schnipsel der Rutschpartie:

Beste Grüße


----------



## Spielzeug (9. März 2015)

Hi zusammen, suche einen Scratch L Rahmen ! bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## Marce007 (9. März 2015)

Soo, hier mal ein kleines Update für mein Scratch, einmal LRS zum Touren fahren und einmal zum ballern... ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, welcher LRS mir besser gefällt, der rote oder der schwarze... - was meint ihr?


----------



## urks (10. März 2015)

Ich finde die Schwarzen eleganter. Fahre selber das Air 9 und habe inzwischen auch schwarze Laufräder. Irgendwie war mir das viele Rot mit der Zeit too much... 

Kann mir vielleicht wer sagen, ob es etwas zu beachten gibt, wenn der Schaltzug bei der Kettenstrebe innen verlegt wird? Wird der Zug bei den vorhandenen Bohrungen der Strebe mit der Zeit aufgescheuert?? Habt ihr den Schaltzug am Ausfallende für den Dämpfer noch zusätzlich mit Kabelbindern befestigt???


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. März 2015)

Scheuern ja, aber nur leicht.
Zusätzlich festgemacht, nein.
Beim Durchfädeln einen Zug mit in die Hülle stecken, dann kannst den verwenden um hinten wieder besser rauszukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (10. März 2015)

Ich hab es beim letzten mal anders gemacht. Von hinten nach Vorne. Kam dann direkt oben an. Von Vorne nach Hinten habe ich Probleme in die Kettenstrebe zu kommen, weil dort wohl die Schweißnaht an der Verbindung zur KS und dem "Yoke?" "durchguckt". Ich habe auch ein leichtes Scheuern, ist aber nicht Problematisch. Ich bilde mir ein, dass die Schaltung etwas schwergängiger ist.


----------



## urks (12. März 2015)

Danke für eure Ratschläge. Habe den Schaltzug gestern problemlos eingefädelt (von vorne)...
Somit steht die Rundumerneuerung knapp vor dem Ende


----------



## t0obi (20. März 2015)

Hallo hat hier jemand den cane creek double barrel air in seinem Scratch verbaut und kann mir erzählen wie sich der im scratch fährt und ob er problemlos hineinpasst?

mfg


----------



## Playlife8 (23. März 2015)

Ich fahre seit Herbst den DB Air im Scratch 9 (Modell von 2010 Coil), passt 1a, sogar die Buchsen vom RC4 sind passend, fährt sich recht fein, schön sensibel, bin absolut zufrieden damit!


----------



## Matze98 (30. März 2015)

Servus, hat noch jemand eine neue Strebe rumliegen? 
MfG
Matze


----------



## JuniorFREERIDER (9. April 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich bin seit Jahren begeisterter Scratch-Besitzer (2010er 8-Air) und nun kurz vor'm Umbau, mit dem Ziel des "Abspeckens".
Dazu habe ich folgende Fragen:


Welche Dämpfer Einbaumaße hat das Scratch von 2010?
Welchen "Einfach Dämpfer" (ohne 2. Luftkammer) fahrt ihr/könnt ihr empfehlen? (RS Monarch/Fox rp 23?)
(Wie sehr) Leidet die Performance im Vergleich zum Standart DHX 4 Air?
Weiß jemand ob und wo der Optionale Unterrohrschutz für die 2010er Serie noch verfügbar ist?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Thiel (9. April 2015)

Es ist keine Kunst, den DHX Air zu übertreffen. Halt ein Lineal für die Maße dran.


----------



## Marce007 (10. April 2015)

Servus, 
die Dämpferlänge ist 216/63mm.
Viele schimpfen ja sehr auch auf den RP23, den ich auch in meinem Air verbaut habe. 
Am Anfang war ich auch nicht recht begeistert, da ich fahrfertig fast 100kg habe und sehr viel Druck fahren musste. 
Aaaaaber nach dem Einbau eines Volumenspacers zum anpassen der  Luftkammer ist das Ding nicht wieder zu erkennen. - bin damit jetzt sehr zufrieden. 
Also solange de Dampfer


----------



## Marce007 (10. April 2015)

Dämliche autokorrektur
Also solange der RP23 sauber auf das fahrergewicht abgestimmt ist, halte ich die Performance minsmdestens für ähnlich. 
Meins hat im Moment 14,2kg.
Immer noch nicht sehr leicht, aber schon ganz okay.


----------



## JuniorFREERIDER (10. April 2015)

Super, Vielen Dank! 

Meint ihr, ein Dämpfer mit 63,5mm passt auch noch rein? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (10. April 2015)

Loogisch
Ist ja auch orichinol, 216x63,5mm


----------



## Groooveman (12. April 2015)

Helau, 
altes thema nochmal mit der Strebe,
meine fängt nun nach 3 Jahren an zu reißen, und dass natürlich schön dann wenns Wetter endlich mal wieder besser wird :/
Ich bin am überlgen ob ich sie schweißen lasse oder mir eine von Trek kaufe, bin kein Erstbesitzer und daran hat sich ja nichts geändert, also dass nur der ne neue bekommt, oder? 
Und hält die von Trek bzw. die von Zonenschein geschweißten?
cheers!


----------



## Mr.Nox (13. April 2015)

Moin,
ich dachte immer, dass man die auch kaufen kann. Die Erstbesitzer bekommen die doch nur Kostenlos als Ersatz, oder nicht?

Ich hab mir jetzt den Flaschenöffner gekauft von 77Designz. Leider deckt dieser den DM nicht komplett ab, oben ist ein kleiner Streifen frei. Ist das bei euch auch so?
LG


----------



## Nayis (13. April 2015)

Hab zwar die originale sram Abdeckung aber das war bei mir auch so. Habe es mit einem kleinen edding Strich schwarz gemacht, funktioniert überraschend gut ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. April 2015)

Ja, bei mir auch so.
Mittlerweile deckt der Dreck das ganz gut ab.

Die neue Strebe hält, alles andere keine Ahnung mehr.....


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2015)

Die Strebe hält, kannst du nicht den Erstbesitzer um Hilfe bitten? Oder doch Trek mal nett fragen.


----------



## SPOOKS (14. April 2015)

betreffend die Ersatzstrebe hab ich einen Kaufpreis von EUR 166 in Erinnerung (einschließlich Lager)


----------



## Spielzeug (15. April 2015)

meine wurde ohne stress vom Trekhändler ausgetauscht, obwohl ich ca. der 4te besitzer bin.


----------



## albi333 (16. April 2015)

Guten Morgen, ich hätte auch Interesse mir ein Scratch zu kaufen - wieviel ist das noch wert? Danke in voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (16. April 2015)

Hi,
das Bild lässt sich leider nicht mehr vergrößern bei mir. So wie es aussieht, hat es noch die alte Kettenstrebe. Wende also etwas härter mit dem Rad umgehst, kann es passieren, dass du demnächst eine neue Kaufen musst 
Bei dem Rest kann ich dir wenig helfen. Was ist denn der Ansatz des Verkäufers?


----------



## albi333 (16. April 2015)

Hallo - Ausstattung ist folgende: SRAM X9 10V ,  AVANTGARDE M90 ,  FOX FACTORY 36 FIT RC2 KASHIMA , FOX DHX RC4 mit Titanfeder,
Bremsen SHIMANO XT 
Preis 1400.-


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. April 2015)

Mh, ich finde den Preis in Ordnung. Vernünftige Federelemente, solide Schaltung/Bremsen und durch die Raw Optik kannst du den Rahmen ganz gut auf Brüche untersuchen nur mit den Laufrädern kann ich von der Erfahrung nichts anfangen. Selber noch nichts davon gehört. 

LG


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2015)

Wenn es der erstkäufer ist, soll der doch noch die Strebe anfordern. Falls du ein Bild vom Riss brauchst, können wir dir hier sicher helfen.
Ich muste meine nicht zurück senden...


----------



## ATw (25. April 2015)

Hat jemand noch nen L-Rahmen über? Gerne auch via PN 

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. April 2015)

Hast n geschrottet du Mops??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (25. April 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hast n geschrottet du Mops??



 Ein Freund ist auf den Geschmack gekommen


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. April 2015)

Ahso. 
Ich weiß leider keinen


----------



## SPOOKS (27. April 2015)

nun auch im Touren-Trim (fast) gänzlich frei von Carbon












Kabelbinder am OR kommen noch weg wenn ich die entsprechenden Halterungen durchgebohrt habe...bisher nur keine Lust gehabt


----------



## Django1985 (1. Mai 2015)

Ich bin am überlegen meinen Vivid Air Dämpfer gegen einen CC dB Coil mit Titanfeder zu tauschen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## ATw (1. Mai 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen meinen Vivid Air Dämpfer gegen einen CC dB Coil mit Titanfeder zu tauschen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?



Bist mit dem vivid air nicht zufrieden? oder warum willst tauschen?


----------



## Django1985 (1. Mai 2015)

Doch,
aber ich probier gerne und der ccdb mit titanfeder hört sich verlockend an  und an coil kommt einfach nichts ran


----------



## martinfueloep (1. Mai 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> ... und an coil kommt einfach nichts ran



hatte ich bis vor 7 monaten auch gedacht. dann hab ich auf verdacht einfach mal den BOS void probiert. dagegen ist der RC4 ein unsensibles und gleichzeitig durchrauschendes nichts

(war aber nicht im scratch, sondern im DH-bike)


----------



## Django1985 (2. Mai 2015)

Der vivid ist auch ein klasse dämpfer! Kann mir aber irgenwie nicht vorstellen, dass es mit einem coil nicht noch besser wird


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Mai 2015)

Jetzt mit Decals und Flaschenöffner


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Mai 2015)

Saugeile Kiste!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## Django1985 (5. Mai 2015)

Meins sorry, check es nicht die bilder einzubetten


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Mai 2015)

Wolltest du das einstellen?
Nette Kiste bis auf den Kabelverhau 
Ist das Folie an der Gabel und an der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Django1985 (5. Mai 2015)

Danke!!!
Ja das ist foliert!


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Mai 2015)

Hiho,,
ich würde jetzt nochmal gerne ein Review zu dem Workscomponents schreiben. es könnte ja doch interessant für den ein oder anderen sein.

Zum Hintergrund:
Ich wollte eigentlich immer ein Rad mit etwas  abfahrtslastiger Geo haben. Zum Hochfahren habe ich mittlerweile ein Fuel ex 9.8. Wollte immer ein Alutech Sennes oder Banshee Darkside. Nachdem es aus verschiedenen Gründen mit dem Geld nicht geklappt hat, habe ich das Rad ein wenig auf Vordermann gebracht. Das Darkside hat auch bei 180mm einen relativ flachen lenkwinkel und an dem habe ich mich orientiert.

Bei Workscomponents hat das ganze dann ein wenig gedauert. Ich habe fast 3 Wochen auf den Steuersatz gewartet und eine Notiz oder Email habe ich nicht erhalten, ob mein Geld nun eingegangen oder der Artikel verschickt worden ist. Nach 10 Tagen habe ich eine Mail geschickt und einen netten Kontakt gehabt, der mir alles erläuterte. Es gab einen kleinen Lieferengpass für die Aheadkappe und dementsprechend wurde der Steuersatz nicht verschickt. Hin oder her, der Steuersatz kam an OHNE Aheadkappe mit einer kleinen Notiz, dass dieser mir nachgeschickt wird(kam dann nach zwei Wochen an, brauchte ich aber eh nicht ). 
Der Einbau verlief auch ohne Probleme, ein bisschen getüftel, damit dieser vernünftig ausgerichtet ist. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. 
Das ding liegt mit den -1,5° wie ein Brett auf dem Trail!!

+Laufruhig
+Liegt besser in der Luft
+ subjektiv besseres Ansprechverhalten der Federgabel
-Kippelt wenns langsam wird


Zum Vivid Air RC2  (M/M)
Der Dämpfer fühlt sich vielleicht ein wenig überdämpft an. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass er noch nicht so recht eingefahren ist.

Lageraustauch:
War für mich ein tierischer Krampf... Vor allem die Speziallager in der Kettenstrebe, die habe ich beim besten willen nicht vernünftig in die Kettenstrebe bekommen. Die Kettenstrebe wird zum Dämpfer hin so schmal, dass ich Probleme hatte die irgendwo anzusetzen/aufzusetzen um die Kraft zu übertragen. Hat da jemand für das nächste mal eine Idee?


LG


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Mai 2015)

Servus

hab mir das gekauft:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...51998/RRP-Lager-Ein-und-Auspresswerkzeug.html
ist zwar nicht billig, aber ich schraube viel und oft, hat sich gelohnt.
Lagerdurchmesser Innen und Aussen messen und den passenden Adapter verwenden.
Die Lager werden geführt, Innen wie Aussen und ich konnte sie zum ersten Mal gerade einpressen! Auch die mit dem längeren Innenring.
Nicht zu vergleichen mit Gewindestangen, Beilagscheiben und Nüssen.


Steuersatz kann ich so bestätigen, habe mir zwei Schalen mit 1Grad selber gezeichnet und gefräst für die normalen Standardlager.
Bergab im Steilen geht noch mehr, zum Versetzen brauche ich aber jetzt mehr Kraft.
Bin aber super zufrieden, Lenkwinkel liegt jetzt mit Totem bei 64Grad(gemessen)
Achja, kippliger ist es geworden.
Fliegen tue ich nicht so oft


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Mai 2015)

Das orangene gefällt mir mal richtig gut. Top Farbe!


----------



## Nayis (10. Mai 2015)

Habe den Tag heute genutzt um mein Scratch ein wenig auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Es gab nen neuen 11-fach Antrieb und die Variostütze ist raus geflogen. Ist für mein Einsatzgebiet so gut wie unnötig da ich den Sattel meist nur zu beginn rauf und oben runter mache ;-)
Von dem neuen Antrieb bin ich begeistert, konnte heute zwar nur eine kleine Testfahrt machen aber es genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe und der Umwerfer wird somit überflüssig 









Leitungen werden noch gekürzt, genau so wie der Gabelschaft.
Gewicht liegt bei 14.04 Kg.

Leider nur ein mieses Handybild, es wurde schon dunkel.


----------



## McFlury (15. Mai 2015)

Möchte hier jemand vielleicht einen Scratch XL Hauptrahmen los werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (16. Mai 2015)

Haben diese denn schon Sammlerwert?


----------



## Marce007 (16. Mai 2015)

@Nayis, kann es sein dass ich dein Scratch am Donnerstag am Geisskopf auf einem dachträger von einem Bmw glaub ich gesehen hab?
War ein sehr cooler Tag, mein Scratch is gegangen wie sau 
Aber leider gings auch genauso zu, so viele leute hab ich da noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Nayis (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe doch nicht, bin zur Zeit in Urlaub allerdings ohne bike ;-)


----------



## SPOOKS (18. Mai 2015)

erinnert an Abdul und Hank, "die haben dieselbe Auto wie wir"


----------



## Marce007 (27. Mai 2015)

Okay,  
Jetzt hat es mich wohl auch erwischt... Und ich hatte schon gehofft, dass meine Kettenstrebe hält, aber das letze mal Geisskopf war wohl zuviel.
Oder wie seht ihr das, siehe Bild.
Hat jemand noch eine Kettenstrebe ( V2 ) rumliegen?


----------



## urks (28. Mai 2015)

ganz klares Erscheinungsbild - die Strebe ist hinüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Mai 2015)

Ja-Defekt
Nein- keine über.
Mein Beileid


----------



## Spielzeug (28. Mai 2015)

Trek Händler --> neue bestellen --> weiterfahren...  ist ganz einfach. wenn der Händler gut ist, geht die auch auf Garantie.


----------



## Marce007 (28. Mai 2015)

Na ja, das haut schon hin, allerdings sind die drei kulanzjahre vorbei und laut Trek Store München is auch nix mehr mit Kulanz. mittlerweile verlangen sie 190€ für die strebe, deshalb dachte ich vielleicht hat noch eine eine rumfliegen die ich ein klein wenig  günstiger bekommen hätte.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Mai 2015)

Versuche es mal bei diesem Herrn, habe damals alles über diesen Kontakt angeleiert, der hat für jeden Besitzer eine Strebe versprochen, auch nach den Garantie- oder Kulanzjahren.
Ob er natürlich noch dort arbeitet.......

[email protected]

Allerdings ist er auf mich nicht mehr soo gut zu sprechen


----------



## Marce007 (29. Mai 2015)

Werd ich mal versuchen, danke! 
Dann werd ich mal deinen Namen nicht erwähnen


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Mai 2015)

Ach egal, mach ruhig. Habe damals etwas Druck auf den guten Mann ausgeübt, mit Bike Zeitschriften usw.
Erst dann hat Trek zugegeben, daß es etwas mehr als eine handvoll Streben waren, die gebrochen sind.


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hab' mir auch (endlich) ein Scratch gegönnt, die beste Entscheidung seit langem! Mein Rocky Mtn. Slayer SXC ist doch schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen...



 


Nur mit dem DHX Air bin ich nicht ganz glücklich. Welcher Luftdämpfer (mit irgendeiner Art von Plattformdämpfung für den Uphill) passt denn eurer Erfahrung nach am besten zum Scratch?


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Juni 2015)

....gar keiner!
Stahlfeder rein und gut ist.
Fahre gerade aus Gewichtstechnischen Gründen wieder den Originalen Luftdämpfer vom Air 6.
Ist einfach grosser Mist. Seitdem spüre ich den Hinterbau und mit zuwenig Luft und viel Gewicht im Rucksack sackt die Fuhre richtig ab bergauf.
Nach dem BBS Urlaub im Aostatal kommt der Stahlfederdämpfer wieder rein, spricht besser an, nutzt den Federweg besser aus und arbeitet komplett unauffällig.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juni 2015)

hmm, ja, ich bin ja auch ein großer Coil-Fan, aber wenn ich hinten auf Stahlfeder wechsle, dann muss ich vorn auch die Float gegen eine VAN tauschen (damit die Front mithalten kann) - und zack, schon ist der Bock um mehr als 1 Kilo schwerer! Das will ich nicht, sonst wird's für meine Touren zu schwer.

Passt der DB Air CS in den Rahmen oder fährt den Dämpfer hier jemand im Scratch? 
Sonst wird's wohl der Vivid Air werden.


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Juni 2015)

Wir machen Touren mit Totem und Stahlfederdämpfer um 2000Hm und mehr, aber egal.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juni 2015)

Keine Sorge, den hab' ich!


----------



## Nayis (1. Juni 2015)

Ich denke der CCDBA passt schon rein, genügen Platz bietet der Hinterbau. 
Ich fahre einen vivid air und bin total zufrieden damit. Vorher war der originale RC4 drin und ich würde sagen das der Vivid mindestens genau so gut arbeitet. 
Wenn man nicht nach unten schaut vergisst man das dort ein Luftdämpfer verbaut ist ;-)

Wobei ich auch gerne mal den neuen Monarch+ fahren würde. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juni 2015)

Monarch+ und Debon Air würde mich auch interessieren: Hatte erst nen DHX Air drin, nach dem orginalen RP. War auf jeden Fall besser. Im Moment fahre in nen Vivid Air. Fühlt sich noch ein wenig, aber nicht so viel besser an als der DHX. WOllte mal den DHX mit nem Luftkammer-Tuning versehen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juni 2015)

Hab' bisschen recherchiert, der CCDBA CS passt laut Cane Creek in den Rahmen. 
Welche Tunes habt ihr denn bei den Vivid Airs verwendet? Und wie fährt sich das Scratch damit im Uphill (mit reingedrehter LS-Compression)? Bleibt der Dämpfer dann konstant höher im Federweg, oder sinkt er langsam weiter ein? 
Luftkammer-Tuning beim DHX geht easy und funktioniert ganz gut, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## ATw (1. Juni 2015)

X-Fusion Vector air HLR.
@lipper-zipfel : Du hast den rp23 oder sowas drin oder? Der kann auch nix find ich.


----------



## SPOOKS (1. Juni 2015)

@JoeDesperado: Vivid Air hatte ich als Übergangslösung mal für ein paar Wochen verbaut, konnte nix gut, würde ihn nicht wieder nehmen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Juni 2015)

Jo klar kann der nix ausser holzig einfedern.


----------



## Spielzeug (1. Juni 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nach dem BBS Urlaub im Aostatal kommt der Stahlfederdämpfer wieder rein, spricht besser an, nutzt den Federweg besser aus und arbeitet komplett unauffällig.



Sorry für OT: 

Aostatal? war ich vor 2 Wochen, der Wahnsinn! Empfehlenswert sind die Jungs von Three Seasons. Die machen echt einen sau guten Job. 

viel Spass. 

zum Topic: meine Freundin fahrt den DHX Air und ist zufrieden damit, Den Monarch RC3 + hab ich noch nicht getestet liegt aber hier.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juni 2015)

@Spielzeug: dann mal rein und die Erfahrungen posten. Würde mich im besondern mal im Vergleich zum DHX Air interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Juni 2015)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Sorry für OT:
> 
> Aostatal? war ich vor 2 Wochen, der Wahnsinn! Empfehlenswert sind die Jungs von Three Seasons. Die machen echt einen sau guten Job.
> 
> ...



Vor zwei Wochen?
Möchte rauf auf 3700, da liegt mir noch zuviel Schnee im Moment.
Bastle meine Touren lieber selber, danke.


----------



## woodmonkey (2. Juni 2015)

Hatte zu meiner Zeit den Monarch RC3 HV + drin zusammen mit ner Lyrik DH RC3. Fand die Kombi eigentlich sehr gut. Bin damit Touren und Park gefahren (Lac Blanc, Saalbach usw.). Der Monarch fährt sich spritziger als der originale DHX Coil. Der hat dafür ein bisschen mehr am Boden geklebt. Aber alles in kleinem Rahmen unterschiedlich.


----------



## Marce007 (4. Juli 2015)

So, nun bin ich endlich wieder richtig am Start .
Dank der lieben Post hat's doch ein wenig gedauert. Aber hier nun mit neuer Kettenstrebe


----------



## Robertwiessner (7. Juli 2015)

servus, könnt mir mal schnell jmd sagen, welchen kefü standart das Scratch hat?
danke schonmal


----------



## huffdipuffdi (7. Juli 2015)

Zum schalten funktioniert dir Blackspire rolle ganz gut.


----------



## urks (8. Juli 2015)

Am Air9 ist eine MRP Kettenführung montiert.
Sollte diese sein:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/mrp-lrp-schaltbare-kettenfuehrung-32-36t-party-crusher-black.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (20. Juli 2015)

Standart ist ISCG03 (old)

LG


----------



## snapo (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
Bin auf der Suche nach einem Low-Budget Enduro/Freeride.
Das Trek sieht schon sehr Freeride lastig aus, kommt man damit noch den Berg hoch? 
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Vergleich zum Giant Reign 2 LTD (2015)?


----------



## Nayis (25. Juli 2015)

Also mit nem Vergleich kann ich zwar nicht dienen aber ich finde das Scratch ist total vielseitig und du kommst damit auf jeden Fall den Berg hoch. Je nach Ausstattung vielleicht ein wenig gemütlicher aber hochkommen ist meiner Meinung nach kein Problem.
Falls du ein wenig hier im Thread gelesen hast wirst du auch sicherlich feststellen das manche ihr Bike mehr Richtung 12,xx Kg Rennfeile umgebaut haben, andere mit 16,xx Kg Freeridepanzern unterwegs sind. Das Scratch kann beides gut.
Das Giant ist halt Aufgrund des "superneuundallesbesserstandarts" 27,5" vielleicht ein wenig zukunftssicherer...
Wobei meiner Meinung nach kann man sich auch heutzutage noch ein 26" Bike kaufen, an Ersatzteilen wird´s nicht mangeln. Im Gegenteil, ich muss mich manchmal zurückhalten wenn ich in den Bikemarkt schaue


----------



## Robertwiessner (25. Juli 2015)

@snapo verkaufe meins 

Ps: bergauftauglich!


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juli 2015)

Ist Bergauftauglich. Warum denn nicht? Aber was ist schon ein Berg? Für den einen 100 hm für die Jungs in den Alpen 1500hm... Geht gut Bergauf, der Fahrer macht ja die Musik.


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juli 2015)

pah, 1500Hm, geht auch höher


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2015)

Dann muss man das Scratch aber tragen...  Ihr spinnt ja auch ein wenig da unten...


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Juli 2015)

.........logisch 
Aber das Bike trägt sich echt leicht mit seinen 15,3Kg.
Kaum hast mal 1200hm mit Radeln geschafft, freust du dich auf 1000hm tragen, da tut wenigstens der Hintern nicht so weh.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem wir drei Jahre hintereinander immer eine Rundtour in den Allgäuer und Lechtaler Alpen unternommen hatten, wollten wir diesesmal wieder weiter wegfahren und auch noch hoch hinaus.
Dafür bot sich das Aostatal geradezu an.

Sehr hilfreich war dafür dieses Portal:

http://www.vttrack.fr

Und nochmals vielen Dank an Flo von den trailhunter.de für deine Tipps, wir haben aber nur deine gefährlichste Tour ausgewählt 
Deinen 2m Drop haben wir leider nicht mehr gefunden, der ist vermutlich durch Erosion verschwunden oder wir waren schon so fertig, daß wir ihn einfach übersehen haben 

Start war am Tag 1 in Ollomont in 1356m Höhe und es sollte naufgehen bis auf 3418m.
Nach sechs Stunden Autofahrt und einer berauschenden Nacht am Bach ging es los, wir konnten zuerst auf der linken Talseite relativ viele Hm radelnd zurücklegen, dann wie immer weiter tragend, diesesmal ausgerüstet mit unseren umfunktionierten Schwimmnudeln , klappte super und man hatte beide Hände frei für Fotos und andere Dinge.













Relativ zügig war die gefährliche Schlüsseltstelle erreicht(siehe Trailhunterbericht), die wir aber ohne Probleme überwinden konnten und so den Rifugio auf 2979m erreichten.
Dort wurden wir von den Wirten per Handschlag begrüsst und es war eine mords Gaudi, mit Händen und Füssen und etwas Italienisch, sich mit den dreien zu Unterhalten, diese berichteten, daß nur einige Jahre vor uns eine einzige Biketruppe den Weg zu ihnen hoch gewagt hatte.














Nach kurzer Rast ging es dann weiter an den Gipfel, daß Wetter verschlechterte sich leider schnell.
















Schnell die Sachen zusammengepackt und wieder zur Hütte über die grosse Schutthalde abgefahren, es begann schon zu Grummeln und ein Gewitter kündigte sich an.
Dieser Gipfel und die Abfahrt bleibt uns im Nachhinein als hässliche Warze in Erinnerung, alle anderen Gipfel waren wesentlich schöner, aber niedriger.
Direkt am Rifugio angekommen, begann es leicht zu regnen und die Wirtin hatte schon für unsere Rückkehr vorgesorgt, der Wirt hatte inzwischen Zeit, sein Hüttenbuch von 2010 rauszukramen und legte uns dieses mit dem Trailhuntereintrag Stolz vor.







Achja, unsere Litevillefreunde mussten leider zuhause bleiben



Nach dem Essen klarte es wieder auf und ein Rudel Steinböcke traute sich bis an die Hütte




Dann ging es wieder bergab zur Schlüsselstelle und wir hatten ca. 1600Hm feinsten Trail vor uns, am Schluss belohnte uns noch ein Trail mit Monstersteinplatten für die Strapazen und wir hatten noch Zeit zu spielen.



















Fazit der ersten Tour:
2100Hm bergauf, davon doch 300Hm geradelt, weniger anstrengend als gedacht und ne klasse Abfahrt gehabt.
Jetzt ging es weiter runter ins Tal um ein Quartier in Aosta zu suchen für die folgenden Tage.

Edit: den Eintrag im Gipfelbuch schwäbische Alb hätte es nicht gebraucht, aber es ist halt so im Leben, der erste Schwob war schu vor dir do


----------



## Nayis (29. Juli 2015)

Super Bilder  Da bekommt man gleich lust aufs biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Juli 2015)

Weiter gehts mit Tag 2:

Nachdem es im Hotelzimmer nur in Unterhosen auszuhalten war, hielten wir uns dementsprechend lange in der Stadt beim Essen und Trinken auf, dem Zweiheimischen hätte es mit uns gefallen, ich sage nur soviel 

Dementsprechend kamen wir am zweiten Tag erst um halb neun los, Start war auf 600m Höhe, daß Ziel war der Becca de Viou auf 2850m Höhe.

Zuerst ging es ewig hoch und runter Richtung Valporelli, dann wurde auch noch das Wasser knapp, gegen Mittag erreichten wir auf 1700m Höhe eine Quelle der Stadt Valporelli, an der zufällig ein Mitarbeiter der Wasserwerke tätig war.
Wie man sehen kann, konnte er uns weiterhelfen in unserer Not 








Ab 2100m ging es dann nur noch tragend zum Gipfel hoch, unser Nicolaiheini ohne Schwimmnudel war natürlich dementsprechend fertig, klar ohne diesen technischen Vorteil.
Gipfelankunft war um 14:30 Uhr nach 2200Hm Aufstieg 
Und wie man erkennen kann, hat er immer beide Hände am Rad, hihi.
















Am Gipfel angekommen, Entspannung pur











Dann ging es in die Abfahrt, zuerst Felsplatten, dann steinig verblockt und am Schluss nur noch laut jodelnd, super flowig und megageil bis runter ins Tal.
Zwei von uns hat der untere Teil so gut gefallen, daß sie einen Handyverlust vortäuschten, sich wieder hochshutteln liessen und zufälligerweise 50m nach dem Traileinstieg das Handy sofort wieder fanden 
um dann nochmalig 900Hm Abfahrt zu geniessen (Schweine)















Übrigens, zweimal Scratch ist dabei.


----------



## Marce007 (18. August 2015)

Sodala, 

Kleines Update bei meinem Lieblingshobel
Nach dem Ausflug mit 2x10 Antrieb jetzt wieder zurück auf 1x10. Das Kettengeklapper macht mich sonst irre.  
Diesmal aber gscheit, mit nem 30er N/W Kettenblatt von Superstar Components, einem 42er Mirfe Ritzel und einem superschicken Bommelmaster Käfig für das Zee-Schaltwerk. 
Schaltet knackig und superschnell auch auf das 42er. Bin positiv überrascht. 

Jetzt fehlt für die Optik nur noch eine goldene KMC X10SL Kette, die kommt die nächsten Tage... 

Und ganz nebenbei ist das Gewicht noch auf 13,8 kg gefallen - passt 

Morgen gibts dann die erste längere Testfahrt


----------



## Marce007 (8. September 2015)

Und noch ein kleines Update:

KMC Kette is dran, sieht doch gleich besser aus. 



Vom Fahren her absolut ausreichend, ich brauch kein zweifach mehr, für das was ich in unserer Gegend fahre. 
Erstaunlicherweise schaltet die KMC Kette viel schöner und ist wesentlich leiser als die SLX die vorher dran war. Warum auch immer... 

und noch eins im Herbstdress, da brauchts ein bisserl mehr Grip bei den Reifen


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Oktober 2015)

Bike für Junior ist fertig


----------



## Stemminator (9. Oktober 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Scratch an ein Enduro Rennen Teil genommen? 

Ps: Falls noch jemand eins sucht,  ein Kumpel verkauft sein sehr sehr wenig gelaufenes Scratch 7 in M für einen super Kurs.


----------



## McFlury (9. Oktober 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Scratch an ein Enduro Rennen Teil genommen?
> .



etliche. Und zwar mit dem zwei Posts vorher ;-) Wieso?


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Oktober 2015)

Da haben wir ja nen Super Vater hier.


----------



## ATw (9. Oktober 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Scratch an ein Enduro Rennen Teil genommen?



Ja, warum?


----------



## Stemminator (9. Oktober 2015)

Würde gerne nächstes Jahr Just4fun an ein paar Enduro Rennen teilnehmen und überlege mir mit was für einem Gefährt 
ich daran teilnehmen soll. Bin halt am hadern ob ich mir wieder ein Slash anschaffe oder ob es sich lohnt ein Scratch aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robertwiessner (9. Oktober 2015)

Hätte ein scratch dass ich zum raceenduro umbaue...sind schon paar gute parts dran aber mir fehlt die zeit das teil fertigzustellen...also wenn du interesse hast meld dich


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Oktober 2015)

Fährt hier jemand ne 180mm Talas im Scratch?


----------



## Django1985 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin bis vor kurzem noch eine gefahren! Warum?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Oktober 2015)

Hat sich eigentlich erledigt. Bei RCZ gabe es ne 36er Talas für 500 Euro. Bin / war mir nicht sicher, jetzt kann ich die eh nicht mehr bestellen. Wie war die 36er? Was gab es als Ersatz. Bin immer wieder am mit mir kämpfen ob ich das Scratch erleichtern soll.... Klar, würde mit der 36er schwerer werden...


----------



## Django1985 (12. Oktober 2015)

Die 36er ist für mich perfekt! Das Talas 5 arbeitet richtig gut. Die Gabel ist immer noch aktiv. Allerdings habe ich mein Scratch gegen ein Rune getauscht


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Oktober 2015)

Hm, war ich auch am überlegen, gleich ein neues Rad... Wie ist denn das Rune gegen das Scratch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin rundum begeistert. Das Rune ist mit abstand das Beste was ich je gefahren bin. Es hat eine vollkommen andere Geometrie ( langes Oberrohr, kurze Kettenstrebe...) und bügelt alles weg was kommt. Fährt sich fast wie ein Downhiller. Und trotzdem ist es auch in technischen Passagen sehr gut zu fahren. Ein perfektes Bike für mich!


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Oktober 2015)

Und der Bergauf vergleich?


----------



## Django1985 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahr das bike in der Low Flip Position und komm bisher überall hoch!der ccdb cs trägt sein übriges dazu bei! Gefühlt läuft es für mich besser! Ist wahrscheinlich aber subjektiv!


----------



## ATw (13. Oktober 2015)

Zweimal Scratch unterwegs in den Wolken


----------



## fx:flow (2. November 2015)

Hi, 

Ich brauche für mein Scratch Air 9 aus 2011 die ganzen Bezeichnungen der Lager. Hat die jemand parat oder einen Tipp, wo ich die finden kann? 

Habe bisher gerade einmal ein Suspension Setup Manual finden können...  

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. November 2015)

Lager für Scratch:



Wippe:
6901 VRS und 
6900 VRS

Kettenstrebe:
6903 VRS/10 (hauptdrehpunkt)
6903 VRS (ABP)


----------



## fx:flow (2. November 2015)

Super, viiiielen Dank!


----------



## fx:flow (6. November 2015)

Habt ihr sowas auch für den Steuersatz (Cane Creek Frustum SE Light Edition, E2) parat? 

Google hat mir keine konkrete Bezeichnung ausgespuckt.


----------



## h.jay (7. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was man noch für ein Scratch bekommen kann? Rahmen ist XL und Ausstattung liegt noch in etwa auf Originalniveau.
Es handelt sich um ein Air6 mit Lyrik und Fox Dämpfer.
Ich will nur in rausfinden, ob sich ein Verkauf noch lohnt ...


----------



## MEGA (10. November 2015)

h.jay schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was man noch für ein Scratch bekommen kann? Rahmen ist XL und Ausstattung liegt noch in etwa auf Originalniveau.
> Es handelt sich um ein Air6 mit Lyrik und Fox Dämpfer.
> Ich will nur in rausfinden, ob sich ein Verkauf noch lohnt ...



Also ich hab für mein 2010er XL Scratch Air6 noch ~2000euro bekommen vor ein paar Monaten. Allerdings neuwertig und mit Neuteilen gepimpt bis in die letzte Schraube. X0, Easton Havoc, Pike RCT3, Monarch Plus Debon Air, ZTR Flow auf Hope Pro, KS Supernatural, ...

Kommt also ganz auf den Zustand an. Für ein serienmäßiges Air6 mit all dem Bontrager Zeug und wenns deutlich gebraucht is, technisch aber noch top sind ca. 1000euro realistisch. Aber wie gesagt ohne Details schwierig zu sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (10. November 2015)

welche Abstimmung braucht ein Monarch Plus DebonAir?


----------



## fx:flow (23. November 2015)

MEGA, der bereits einen Debonair fuhr, hat einen M/M-Tune gefahren, bin jetzt auf einem M/L-Tune unterwegs und habe relativ viel SAG. Was ich aber im Vgl. zum RP23 sagen kann: das Ding geht richtig ab. Danke nochmal an MEGA für die ausführliche Hilfe per PN.


----------



## Marce007 (24. November 2015)

@fx:flow 
Kannst du evtl noch etwas mehr über den Unterschied vom Monarch plus zum RP23 sagen? 
Ich bin nämlich grad mit mir am hadern, der RP23 muss zum Service und ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir in dem Zuge die Tunes ändern lasse oder halt noch was drauflegen und einen neuen Dämpfer... 
Wäre super,  wenn du noch etwas berichten könntest...


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. November 2015)

Vergiss den RP23, da kannst gleich ein Stück Holz einspannen..........


----------



## Marce007 (24. November 2015)

Na gut, so direkt wollt ich's gar nicht wissen 
Welches Holz würdet ihr dann da reinspannen? 
Ich würd schon gerne bei Luft bleiben...


----------



## Nayis (24. November 2015)

Buche eignet sich besonders, allerdings vor der ersten Ausfahrt einmal neu ölen. Weiß auch nicht genau warum die Hersteller da immer so sparsam sind


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2015)

Buche ist zu schwer, denke ein Nadelholz kommt besser hin. Oder Balso holz, oder geht das nur für CC? 

Mal ne Frage: hat jemand ne 180er 27,5er Fox Gabel im Scratch? Bin gerade am überlegen das Scratch zu tauschen oder mit neueren Fox Dämpfer und Gabel aufzurüsten... 36er und nen Flot X CTD... Meinungen? Gabel kann getravelt werden, habe die mal bestellt, kann sie ja wieder zurücksenden...


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. November 2015)

Entweder Monarch plus oder Vivid Air. 
Ich stehe auf stahlfeder. 

Larslipp keine Ahnung,  sorry


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2015)

OK, only steel is real... Na ich halte die Gabel mal neben die Lyrik und schaue weiter...  Wäre ja schade den Thread hier zu verlassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (25. November 2015)

Also, ich komme vom RP23 Kashima mit M/M-Tune und 200 PSI Boostvalve. Gewechselt au einen Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair aus 2015 oder 2016 (OEM-Beklebung zumindest, aus Santa Cruz Nomad-Framekit) in M/L-Tune - einfach, weil M/M so zu schönen Preisen nicht zu finden war.

Konnte den RP23 noch nicht ausgiebig testen und den Debonair nur auf einer längeren Ausfahrt und 2-3 Mini-Proberunden.

Die 3 Compression-Einstellungen spürt man, Wippen trotz 36 Prozent SAG (muss noch mit dem Druck spielen) im Rahmen bzw. ok. Kann jetzt wenig Fachkundiges sagen, außer: man merkt einen deutlichen! Unterschied zum RP23. Sehr spritzig und dem Fahrwerk sehr viel eher gewachsen. Würde, wie auch MEGA mir schrieb, keine Sekunde zögern, zumal der Preisunterschied zw. (fast) neuem Debonair und dem Verkauf eines RP23 mit Kashima nicht die Welt bedeutet.

Wenn Du den RP23 servicen und tunen/pushen lässt, ist das zwar was anderes, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Wechsel.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (26. November 2015)

Bei Dämpfer kann ich nur zum cane creek raten. Alles andere is nur Kompromiss. Bei der Gabel warte doch bis die neue Lyrik kommt.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. Dezember 2015)

Eine kurze Frage?
Hab gestern Abend den RC4 gegen einen 2009 ISX6 tauschen wollen. Die Dämpferhülsen haben eine 8er Bohrung. Warum auch immer.
Die Dämpferbolzen sind aber 10er. 
Kann man es auch gegen normale Schraube mit Gewinde am Ende aber als 8ee tauschen?



MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## fx:flow (26. Februar 2016)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Sooo, frei nach dem GTI Fahrer Motto "Fertig für den See!"
> Bin jetzt quasi durch mit allem was ich machen wollte an dem Rad... Mir schwirrt nochwas im Kopf rum aber das ist derzeit nicht realisierbar...
> 
> Sicherlich nicht das leichteste Rad hier aber ich wollte das Stahlfeder Fahrwerk behalten und bin ein Fan von der Hammerschmidt
> ...



Leider ist der Kollege seit längerem nicht mehr online gewesen. Habe es dann ohne Anleitung selbst probiert. Für alle, die es vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen mit der Stealth... die Leitung geht, wenn richtig gebohrt, perfekt entlang der linken Lagerschale zu den Leitungsanschlägen.


----------



## bikedreamer (5. März 2016)

...


----------



## gurkenkaiser (7. März 2016)

Hi, ich habe damals beim Wechsel auf die RS Totem einen Acros verbaut - Artikelbezeichnung: AiSXE-22 ZS44/28,6 – ZS56/40(30) S.H.I.S.
Ist seit 2012 drin und hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikedreamer (7. März 2016)

...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2016)

Ich habe wohl in den nächsten Tagen ein Scatch in M abzugeben, Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. April 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ich habe wohl in den nächsten Tagen ein Scatch in M abzugeben, Bei Interesse melden!


Jetzt komm, kannst nicht machen!


----------



## McFlury (15. April 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Jetzt komm, kannst nicht machen!




Du wirst hier das Licht ausmachen.... ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2016)

Eventuell behalte ich es und verkaufe mein Kona Dawg, dann wird das Scratch mit Straßenreifen ausgestattet..


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. April 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Eventuell behalte ich es und verkaufe mein Kona Dawg, dann wird das Scratch mit Straßenreifen ausgestattet..


nee, dann lieber verkaufen.
Ich soll das Licht ausmachen? Da wartmer noa weile


----------



## Marce007 (15. April 2016)

Nee, das Licht sollte hier noch nicht ausgehen, jetzt wo ich grad noch ein wenig aufgerüstet habe, wär ja schade drum...  
Neu sind Float X CTD und die 55cr


----------



## bikedreamer (16. April 2016)

...


----------



## bikedreamer (16. April 2016)

...


----------



## Marce007 (16. April 2016)

Das sieht doch schon sehr lecker aus.
Ich glaube du wirst viel Spaß mit dem Scratch haben. 
Meins macht auf jeden Fall immer noch richtig Laune. Mit der 55 an der Front ist das jetzt voll das Bügeleisen. Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Geisskopf Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikedreamer (16. April 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. April 2016)




----------



## bikedreamer (18. April 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. April 2016)

@bikedreamer 
Ist das noch die alte Kettenstrebe?

Farbe und Design vom schwarz/blauen Rahmen ist einfach immer noch Top, hat mir schon immer am Besten gefallen.
Nach meinem Grün natürlich.


----------



## bikedreamer (18. April 2016)

...


----------



## ATw (18. April 2016)

Meine Birne brennt auch noch


----------



## Nayis (18. April 2016)

Schönes Rad 
Meins wurde grad am Wochenende geschlachtet da was neues kommt 
Was ist den das für eine Gabel? Ist das ne X-Fusion Revel? Wie macht die sich so? 



Achja, falls jemand Interesse an nem Scratch 9 Rahmen mit Vivid Air von 2010 in Virtual M, Actual 16" hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## ATw (19. April 2016)

Nayis schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Gabel? Ist das ne X-Fusion Revel? Wie macht die sich so?



Das ist ein Selbstbau von User @BommelMaster .
Mir gefällt sie sehr gut. Die Revel werde ich aber auch mal testen.


----------



## Nayis (19. April 2016)

Sehr schöne Arbeit 
Von der stand auch mal was auf der MTB-News Startseite. Hat sich sehr interessant gelesen.

An die Revel kommt man halt genauso gut ran wie an die Moveloc Vecnum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2016)

Hat hier wer nach mir gerufen? Moveloc???Was gibt's?


----------



## Nayis (20. April 2016)

Bist du einer der wenigen Auserwählten die eine bekommen haben?

Aber da man grad vom Teufel Revel sprechen, siehe Startseite: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04/20/sea-otter-2016-xfusion-revel-und-mcqueen-plus-gabeln/
Es scheint sich wohl der Serienreife zu nähern ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. April 2016)

Nayis schrieb:


> Bist du einer der wenigen Auserwählten die eine bekommen haben?
> 
> Aber da man grad vom Teufel Revel sprechen, siehe Startseite: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04/20/sea-otter-2016-xfusion-revel-und-mcqueen-plus-gabeln/
> Es scheint sich wohl der Serienreife zu nähern ;-)


Neee, aber ich kenne den Hersteller der Moveloc sehr gut.


----------



## Nayis (20. April 2016)

Kannst ihm ausrichten das ich schon sehnsüchtig auf diese Stütze warte  Nicht mal wegen der Länge, die könnte ich sowieso nicht komplett nutzen (200mm), mich interessiert viel mehr das mechanische Arbeitsprinzip. Halte das für die richtige Lösung im Gegensatz zu dem Hydraulikdesaster eines anderen Herstellers.


----------



## VF1 (20. April 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @bikedreamer
> Ist das noch die alte Kettenstrebe?
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## bikedreamer (21. April 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (21. April 2016)

Ich fürchte, die Ersatzstreben gibt es nur in schwarz glänzend lackiert.  Sieht aber gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## VF1 (22. April 2016)

Herzlichen Dank für die Infos.
LG Volker


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2016)

Das neue Rad ist da, lustigerweise wieder beim Fun Corner bestellt.

Welches ist schöner? Heute steht die erste Ausfahrt an... E1 2015 in S


----------



## Deleted 11242 (30. April 2016)

Ich finde das Scratch schöner 

Mal was anderes (oder auch nicht...):
Wo bekomme ich eine Kettenstrebe in der neuen Ausführung her?
Habe noch die alte verbaut und möchte mir präventiv eine neue inkl. Lagern auf die Kante legen.

Ich droppe auch gerne mal aus 1mtr ins Flat und will nicht ohne funktionierendes Bike darstehen, wenn mal was passiert.


----------



## Marce007 (30. April 2016)

Kann man eigentlich bei jedem Trek Händler bestellen und je nachdem wie die drauf sind kriegt man auch einen Rabatt auf den Originalpreis.


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. April 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Das neue Rad ist da, lustigerweise wieder beim Fun Corner bestellt.
> 
> Welches ist schöner? Heute steht die erste Ausfahrt an... E1 2015 in S



Scratch ist schöner


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2016)

Ihr habt ja recht, das Scratch hätte aber ne volle renovierung gebraucht. Man läuft das neue Rad leise... 
Bei Interesse am Scratch oder Teilen einfach melden...


----------



## Deleted 11242 (2. Mai 2016)

Info für alle:
Es gibt noch Kettenstreben.
Wenn es kein Garantiefall ist, beläuft sich der Preis auf ca 250-300€uropa


----------



## Marce007 (2. Mai 2016)

Ui, das ist aber heftig, ich habe bei uns beim Stadler in Regensburg 160€ bezahlt, würde sich fast mal lohnen, da anzurufen.
Und Garantie hatte ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 11242 (2. Mai 2016)

Hast du denn eine gebrochene gehabt?`
Wenn ja, dann greift die Crash Replacement Garantie, laut Händler.
Dann liegen wir bei roundabout 150€.

Da meine aber noch nicht gebrochen ist und ich nur eine "auf Lager" haben möchte, kostet es mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2016)

Bei dem Preis kann man sich ja gleich einen gebrauchten Rahmen kaufen. Irgendeiner der Mitglieder hier hat ja mal seine reparieren lassen... Also auf Lager legen lohnt da eher nicht... (Meine Meinung...) Schmeist die Trek dann irgendwann weg?


----------



## Deleted 11242 (2. Mai 2016)

Habe auch von einem Mitarbeiter gehört, dass die angerissene Streben zum schweißen weggebracht haben.
Wenn jemand gut schweißt, dann wird es im ungünstigsten Fall sehr wahrscheinlich überall brechen- nur nicht an der Schweißnaht 

Es gab auch schon Fälle von überarbeiteten Schwingen, welche gerissen sind.

Das soll wohl vornehmlich durch Sprünge verschuldet sein, bei denen Kraft entgegengesetzt der Fahrtrichtung auftritt.
Also als wie wenn jemand ruckartig am Hinterrad zieht, wie bei zu kurz gesprungen Sachen.
Drops ins Flat und solche Geschichten sollen nicht mal das Problem sein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich habe das damals mit angeleiert bei Trek.
Meine, die ich so als Ersatz gekauft hatte, kostete damals 129 Euro!
Die neue Strebe, sollte die alte einen Riss haben, muss auf Garantie gehen.
Die darf dann nix kosten, wurde damals so zugesichert!


----------



## Deleted 11242 (3. Mai 2016)

Dann probier mal 
Ich habe nun bei mehreren angefragt..


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Mai 2016)

Der Manager Deutschland hat das Damals zugesichert.
Ob es den aber noch gibt?

[email protected]


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2016)

Hier war doch auch mal einer von Trek involviert: hat hier noch jemanden einen Ansprechparner für den KnorzForx. Trek könnte ja so langsam froh sein die Streben loszuwerden...


----------



## Deleted 11242 (3. Mai 2016)

Das wäre natürlich klasse, wenn ich da ein paar €uropa sparen könnte.
Ich muss jedoch noch folgendes zusammenfassen:
Alte Strebe noch nicht gebrochen
Bike war Gebrauchtkauf, Rechnung wurde vom Vorbesitzer verschludert. (danke nochmal...)


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Mai 2016)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich klasse, wenn ich da ein paar €uropa sparen könnte.
> Ich muss jedoch noch folgendes zusammenfassen:
> Alte Strebe noch nicht gebrochen
> Bike war Gebrauchtkauf, Rechnung wurde vom Vorbesitzer verschludert. (danke nochmal...)



Aber wenn du die Strebe genau untersuchst ,wirst bestimmt einen Riss an der bekannten Stelle feststellen können.
Foto mit Riss hat bei vielen gereicht für eine neue Strebe.
Ansprechpartner habe ich ja schon oben genannt.


----------



## Deleted 11242 (3. Mai 2016)

Nun, ich habe wirklich noch keinen Riss an der Strebe.
Habe wirklich genauestens untersucht.
Eigentlich sollte man sich über sowas ja freuen, aber ich habe keine Lust wenn das mal am Tag X auftreten sollte, dass ich dann ohne Bike darstehe.

Den Hubert Hager gibt es leider nicht mehr bei Trek.
Er arbeitet jetzt woanders- habe ich nach kurzer Recherche herausgefunden.

Habe trotzdem mal ein Ticket bei Trek eröffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2016)

Foto mit Riss kann ich gerne zur Verfügung stellen. Eine Strebe eventuell auch...


----------



## Deleted 11242 (3. Mai 2016)

Habe gerade MailAntwort aus Duisburg erhalten von einem Händler.
Er bietet mir die Strebe für 225€ an.

Bei Trek liegen nur noch 28 Stück auf Lager.
Das ist nicht mehr viel. Ich denke, dass ich da zuschlagen werde.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Mai 2016)

Vater und Sohn auf Vatertagsausflug


----------



## Deleted 11242 (5. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Steuersatz.
Und zwar merkt man leichtes Rubbeln, wenn man das Rad anhebt und einlenkt.
Habe alles demontiert, gereinigt und gefettet, jedoch nur mit mittelmäßigem Erfolg.
Die Lager laufen halt schon rubbelig.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Reicht es die eigentlichen Lager zu erneuern, und wenn ja: Welche gehören da rein?
Steuersatz ist ein FSA ACB (das ist jedenfalls das, was draufsteht), das Radmodell ein Trek Scratch Air 6 von 2010.


----------



## McFlury (5. Mai 2016)

@lipper-zipfel 
wie ich sehe wird mein altes scratch weiterhin "gut behandelt"


----------



## Deleted 11242 (6. Mai 2016)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Steuersatz.
> Und zwar merkt man leichtes Rubbeln, wenn man das Rad anhebt und einlenkt.
> Habe alles demontiert, gereinigt und gefettet, jedoch nur mit mittelmäßigem Erfolg.
> Die Lager laufen halt schon rubbelig.
> ...



Habe recherchiert 

Für die, die es interessiert:
Die Lager für den originalen Steuersatz gibt es auf mantel.com mit den Artikelnummern
FSATH073
FSATH873


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (7. Mai 2016)

Wollte nun mein scratch verkaufen und beim putzen und untersuchen hab ich nun auch den riss entdeckt. 
Jetzt steht es beim Händler. Mal sehen was Trek mir anbietet.


----------



## bikedreamer (7. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 11242 (7. Mai 2016)

Hier ist die Artikelnummer für mein 2010er Trek.
Ob es bei anderen passt, das weiß ich leider nicht.

11929004412


----------



## h.jay (9. Mai 2016)

Angebot von Trek beläuft sich auf 220€ für die Kettenstrebe. Einbau kommt dann auch noch dazu. 

Meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Mai 2016)

h.jay schrieb:


> Angebot von Trek beläuft sich auf 220€ für die Kettenstrebe. Einbau kommt dann auch noch dazu.
> 
> Meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen


Wie, du must dafür bezahlen??????
Mit Riss?
Damals wurde uns versprochen, auch nach Ablauf der Garantie, jeder bekommt Ersatz für eine gerissene Strebe!


----------



## h.jay (10. Mai 2016)

Das ist das aktuelle Angebot. Ja.
Hast Du schriftlich? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Mai 2016)

reicht dir das?


*Von:* Hager, Hubert [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Gesendet:* Freitag, 4. Mai 2012 12:18
*An:* Roman Lipp
*Betreff:* Scratch Kettenstrebe

Hallo Herr Lipp,

ich habe ihre mail von Christoph Listmann weitergeleitet bekommen. Ich möchte Ihnen persönlich versichern, dass wir an einer Lösung mit Hochdruck arbeiten und wir sie demnächst kommunizieren werden. Grundsätzlich gilt aber, dass wir uns um jegliche Garantiefälle kümmern und Ersatz geliefert haben und werden.

beste Grüße

Hubert Hager


----------



## h.jay (10. Mai 2016)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das ausreicht. Trek gibt auf die Gravity Modelle nur ein Jahr Garantie. 
Aus der Gewährleistung bin ich such raus. Hab allerdings ja keine echte Alternative. mit riss kann ich das Bike nicht verkaufen. 
Versuche es aber trotzdem. Halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Deleted 11242 (10. Mai 2016)

Das ist schon ein Stück, dass ein Geschädigter das Gleiche wie ich bezahlen soll, während ich noch nicht betroffen bin.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (10. Mai 2016)

Hier mal noch mein Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (10. Mai 2016)

Überlege mir wieder ein Scratch für den Park zuzulegen,  es hat jedoch die alte strebe. Wie lange dauert ca.  die Neubeschaffung,  wenn es mal zum Bruch kommen sollte?


----------



## h.jay (10. Mai 2016)

Kannst meins haben. Mit defekter Strebe oder auch mit neuer ...


----------



## ATw (10. Mai 2016)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Hier mal noch mein Radl.


Ziemlich geile Karre!


----------



## Playlife8 (10. Mai 2016)

Falls jemand gerade einen fast neuen Double Barrel Air fürs Scratch sucht ich habe gerade eine Anzeige geschaltet:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/231940351038?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Mai 2016)

Neulich....


----------



## t0obi (12. Mai 2016)

Meines Wissens sind das 2 Jahre Garantie, und da es sich bei der Strebe ja um ein "Konstruktionsfehler" handelt sollte das eh keine Rolle spielen. Habe bei meinem Bruch der Strebe nach ein bisschen Nachhacken, zusätzlich zur neuen Strebe einen neuen Haubtrahmen bekommen da der Dämpfer beim Bruch auf den Rahmen geschlagen hat. Einfach ein bisschen dranbleiben ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2016)

Trek gibt drei Jahre Garantie auf den Hauptrahmen und zwei auf die Streben.
Aber es wurde damals zugesichert, solange die Bikes laufen, wird es auch Ersatzstreben auf Garantie geben, auch ausserhalb der festgeschriebenen Garantiezeit.
Wir waren damals sehr hartnäckig und haben auch an Bikebravos berichtet, dann hat das Ganze ziemlich schnell gefruchtet.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2016)

Habe diese Aussage nochmal ausgegraben:

Zitat von Trek_GAS: ↑
Hallo,
danke für eure Geduld. Wir von Trek möchten zur Angelegenheit wie folgt Stellung beziehen:
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]
Trek Scratch-Modelle wurde zwischen 2009 und 2011 weltweit verkauft. Es handelt sich um ein Mountainbike mit sehr breitem Einsatzbereich, das sowohl für normale Touren als auch auf anspruchsvollen Trails mit Sprüngen und grobem Untergrund verwendet wird. Dementsprechend unterschiedlich sind die Belastungen, die am Rahmen auftreten können.
In Einzelfällen sind, in Folge extremer Belastungen, Hinterbauschwingen gebrochen. Selbstverständlich wurden und werden sämtliche Fälle im Rahmen der Garantiebestimmungen von Trek prompt ausgetauscht.
Interne Tests haben nun ergeben, dass keine sicherheitsrelevanten Probleme bestehen, wenn das Rad unter normalen Bedingungen gefahren wird. Die Anzahl der reklamierten Fälle liegt zudem unterhalb der statistisch signifikanten Grenze. Im Interesse der Zufriedenheit seiner Kunden hat sich Trek aber freiwillig dazu entschlossen eventuelle Garantieansprüche auch nach Ablauf der derzeit geltenden zweijährigen Gewährleistungspflicht (gültig ab Kaufdatum) zu erfüllen. Zusätzlich wird ab Juli eine überarbeitete Hinterbauschwinge erhältlich sein.

Die Zuverlässigkeit seiner Produkte und die Zufriedenheit und Sicherheit der Kunden steht bei Trek an oberster Stelle. Für Fragen kontaktieren Sie bitte Ihren nächsten Trek Händler.[/FONT]


----------



## Mr.Nox (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
fährt eigentlich jemand von euch ein 27,5 Vorderrad in seinem Scratch? Ich bin tierisch begeistert von der neuen Lyrik und deren Ansprechverhalten. Eine ganz andere Welt als meine 36 float. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie sich das ganze verhalten würde. Ob ich trotzdem bei 180mm bleiben könnte oder doch 170mm nehmen sollte. Ein Winkelsteuersatz von -1,5° ist auch verbaut. Jemand schon erfahrungen gesammelt?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (15. Mai 2016)

Ich bin eine 160mm Mattoc mit einem 27.5 Vorderrad gefahren. Das ging bezüglich Laufruhe merklich besser als mit 170mm und 26". Wenn du eh eine neue Gabel kaufen willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einer 27.5 greifen


----------



## Jubobabu (18. Mai 2016)

Kann man in das Scratch eigendlich auch eine Kettenstrebe von einem Slash einbauen? Ich finde sie sehen identisch aus.


----------



## Alumini (18. Mai 2016)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Hier mal noch mein Radl.


Sieht super aus!

Schon mit dem 5,59 Euro Sattel gefahren? Finde ihn optisch gut, und im Sitzen auch bequem und ausreichend haltbar für meine 70kg netto, aber ich hab fette Hämatome an den Oberschenkelinnenseiten vom Anschlagen an die harte Kante. Geht für Enduro oder Park leider gar nicht und muss wieder runter. Echt schade, mag ihn.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (18. Mai 2016)

Sattel is okay, und passt vom bequemen her. Das mit den blauen Flecken stimmt. Leider ist er gebrochen. Hat aber lang gehalten, hatte auch mal das Orginal von Tioga, man merkt kein Unterschied.


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Mai 2016)

Junior Scratch im Einsatz


----------



## h.jay (7. Juni 2016)

Nachdem ich meinem Händler den Post hier bzgl der Aussage von Trek mitgeteilt habe, wurde die Strebe auf Kulanz getauscht. Allerdings nur der untere Teil. 
Ich musste nur noch den Einbau bezahlen. Das finde ich OK und akzeptabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Juni 2016)

h.jay schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meinem Händler den Post hier bzgl der Aussage von Trek mitgeteilt habe, wurde die Strebe auf Kulanz getauscht. Allerdings nur der untere Teil.
> Ich musste nur noch den Einbau bezahlen. Das finde ich OK und akzeptabel


Super!
War eh immer nur der untere Teil= Kettenstrebe


----------



## crazyrida (11. Juni 2016)

Der Ofen geht noch immer wie die Sau !!!



 

Nachdem ich mich in den Bikeparks immer freue das ich so oft auf dieses Bike angesprochen werde, habe ich mich im Internet schlau gemacht und bin auf diese Seite gestossen.
Habe ja gar nicht gewusst das es noch immer so eine riesige Fangemeinde dafuer gibt !

Viele DHler sind meist auch ziemlich verdutzt wenn ich so manchem um die Ohren fahre.


----------



## crazyrida (15. Juni 2016)

Neues Pic von meinem Scratch mit Renthal Fatbar ! Faehrt sich jetzt viel besser mit dem breiteren Lenker !


----------



## t0obi (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Scratch Gemeinde!

Werde mich leider von meinem Trek scratch trennen.
Ist ein Scratch 9ner Rahmen in L ist schon die neue Strebe verbaut.
Folgende Sachen wurden erst vor ein paar Tagen neu gemacht:

Kurbel sram gx
Kassette sram x0 XG-1080
Neue Kette
Neue Raceface Griffe
Neuer Steuersatz
Neue Bremsscheiben vorne+hinten
Gabelservice im Februar
Lagerservice


Anbauteile:

Hinterrad: ztr flow
Voderrad: Mavic crossmax sx
Bremsen: Shimano zee
Lenker: Renthal fatbar
Gabel: Fox Van 36 180mm
Dämpfer: Fox van R
Schaltung: Sram x9 + sram x9 Trigger


War letztes Wochende noch ein mal Fahren in Bischofsmais echt ein geiles Gerät schön verspielt und leicht.
Bin letztes Jahr auch einige Hochtouren damit gefahren. Insgesamt ein Top Allrounder, wie die meisten hier ja eh wissen ;-).

Preislich hab ich so an 1500 € VB gedacht


----------



## t0obi (7. Juli 2016)

Ach ja habe auch noch einen trek scartch 8 2011 Haubtrahmen in L hier liegen ist leicht gebraucht aber noch Top.
Bei Interesse --> Pn


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. August 2016)

Scratch im Einsatz


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. August 2016)

Falls hier jemand einen Scratch-Rahmen sucht (ohne Dämpfer), ich hätte einen abzugeben. Grau, mit aktuellem Hinterbau, "virtual XL", 400€.


----------



## iRobin (28. August 2016)

void


----------



## ElMojito (4. September 2016)

Hi,

weiß einer von euch ob der Hinterbau bei allen Größen gleich ist?
Die Kettenstreben sind ja gleich, wie sieht es mit Sitzstreben und Wippe aus?
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich meinen Rahmen in M gegen einen in L tausche 
Oder meins komplett weg gebe ( bei interesse: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/827920-trek-scratch-grosse-m )
Und mir ein Enduro hole.
Ich komm irgendwie nicht mehr dazu mein Tourenbike und das Scratch regelmäßig  zu bewegen und dann ist mir der Sprung vom fuel ex in L auf scratch in M dann doch zu groß, dass ich ewig brauche um mich an das doch kleine Scratch zu gewöhnen...



Gruß


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. September 2016)

Ist alles gleich. 
Kann ja nicht möglich sein sonst 
würde ja wippe und strebe nicht zusammen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (8. September 2016)

Hab ich mir auch so gedacht...
Danke für die Info;-)


----------



## mcsonnenschein (19. September 2016)

Fährt von euch jemand ein Unterrohrschtzblech?
Da ich eine USD Gabel fahre, kann ich dort keinen Mud Guard anbringen.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (19. Januar 2017)

Servus, suche momentan nach einem Enduro für mich und bin dabei aufs Scratch gestoßen. Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,73 fahren, für maximale Tourentauglichkeit?


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Januar 2017)

Grösse M würde ich empfehlen.
Ich bin 196cm gross und fahre XL, mein Kumpel ist 182cm und fährt L.
würde also gut passen ;-)
Achte aber beim Kauf darauf, daß der Rahmen die neue Kettenstrebe verbaut hat, zu erkennen an den fehlenden Kabelhaltern auf der Antriebsseite.
Die alten Kettenstreben mit Kabelhaltern auf der Antriebsseite brechen gerne an genau denselbigen.


----------



## ATw (19. Januar 2017)

Beim Scratch sollte man mit Größen-Angaben aufpassen. Trek hat damals das sog. virtual sizing eingeführt.
Dabei entspricht ein virtual L Rahmen einem realen M, XL entspricht L und so weiter. 
Schau dir am besten mal die Geometrie Werte im Netz an und vergleiche es mit anderen Rahmen, dann wirst du merken was ich meine.
Ich persönlich bin 176cm groß und fahre einen virtual L/real M Rahmen. 
Das passt sehr gut und ich würde auch dir diese Größe Empfehlen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Januar 2017)

ATw schrieb:


> Beim Scratch sollte man mit Größen-Angaben aufpassen. Trek hat damals das sog. virtual sizing eingeführt.
> Dabei entspricht ein virtual L Rahmen einem realen M, XL entspricht L und so weiter.
> Schau dir am besten mal die Geometrie Werte im Netz an und vergleiche es mit anderen Rahmen, dann wirst du merken was ich meine.
> Ich persönlich bin 176cm groß und fahre einen virtual L/real M Rahmen.
> ...


Bist du nicht grösser 

Aber zurück zum Thema, finde L eindeutig zu gross für 173cm.
Dein Bike finde ich an dir auch grenzwertig Andy.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (19. Januar 2017)

Ok danke euch


----------



## ATw (19. Januar 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Bist du nicht grösser
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema, finde L eindeutig zu gross für 173cm.
> Dein Bike finde ich an dir auch grenzwertig Andy.


Ich finde meins eher zu klein!
Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## ElMojito (19. Januar 2017)

Mir kam bei gut 1,84 mein Scrstch in M wie ein BMX vor...
Klar mit Willen und Kraft ging das auch gut den Berg hoch, aber gemütlich ist anders!
Ich würde wirklich die Geometriedaten mit anderen Herstellern vergleichen!
Gefühlt würde ich dir aber sagen, im Park M und sehr Tourenlastig vielleicht mal über die eigenen Vorlieben und L nachdenken!
Pauschal kann man das nie sagen 
Was ich definitiv sagen kann, geiler Rahmen...
Bin gespannt ob hier bald Bilder von meinem EX Rahmen zu sehen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (7. Februar 2017)

Bin schon länger daran interessiert mir ein Scratch aufzubauen.
Ich stell mir den Haupt-Aufbau mit 180mm Luft-Gabel, 1x11 und Variosütze mit den Einsatzgebiet als Bikeparkgerät sowie als "schwermütiges" Enduro vor. Gewicht würd ich gerne unter 15 Kilo halten. Aufgebaut werden soll das Bike primär aus noch zu beschaffenden Gebrauchtteilen. Eine Marzocchi 66 Luftgabel ist eventuell da. Als wichtigstes steht aber erstmal die Rahmenanschaffung an. Hier bin ich insbesondere wegen Rahmengröße und Hinterarmschwinge bisschen unschlüssig 

Meine Größe müsste so bei 1,72 rum liegen.
Ich habe zurzeit schon ein 2016er Spectral in M, die Geo taugt mir soweit insbesondere die Kombi aus längerem Reach und flachem Lenkwinkel (also moderene Geometrie) laden zum Tourenfahren aber auch zum Schreddern ein.
Ein Ghost-Hardtail von ca. 2011 mit 100mm FW in "recht groß" is auch vorhanden, fand das Rad aber bis auf Schotterwege nich wirklich spaßig. Benutze es nurnoch falls mein Spectral von der besseren Hälfte belegt wird.
Zusätzlich gibts in der Auswahl noch ein Scott Gambler von 2008 in L, seinerzeit in der günstigen Ausstattung, das Fahrrad hat zwar freude bereitet aber wirklich zufriedenstellend find ichs immer weniger (Heck zickig, Federgabel billigster OEM-Schrott, 20kg +).

Aufgrund meiner bisher immer größeren Rahmenhöhen bin ich mir beim Scratch nun nich wirklich schlüssig.

Pro M:
*Bessere Hälfte (kleiner) kommt damit bestimmt besser zurecht, ihr Women-Hardtail ist größe M*
Ist öfters auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt verfügbar
Wurde hier im Thread desöfteren erwähnt dass das zu meiner Körpergröße passt

Pro L:
Kenne des Morewood Mbuzi in M, fand ich bisschen kurz (Oberrohrlänge 586mm ?)
Das aktuelle Orbea Allmountain in M fand ich auch zu klein(Oberrohr 590mm, 
Spectral in M, was ja rel. groß ausfällt passt (Oberrorlänge müsste bei 596mm liegen, Reach 430mm)
Ich steh auf laufruhige Fahrräder

Nun zur Hinterbauschwinge. Ich find das weiße Scratch am optisch ansprechendsten, zurzeit ist auch wieder eines im Bikemarkt drinnen. Hier aber mit alter Schwinge. Bei dem Bikemarkt-Rahmen schauts auch so aus als wäre auf der rechten Seite am Lager unterhalb des Dämpfers ein defekt?

Was soll denn eurer Meinung nach ein Rahmen mit alter Schwinge kosten? Lohnt es sich einen Rahmen mit alter Schwinge überhaupt zu kaufen? Was müsste ich für einen Rahmen mit neuer Schwinge hinlegen?

Gerne bin ich bereit einen ordentlichen Preis für nen Rahmen hinzulegen, aber nur unter der Bedingung dass es sich auch lohnt.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, Viele Grüße ulli 

edit: Ich meine diesen Rahmen ausm Bikemarkt im Bikemarkt schonmal gesehen zu haben, kann mir da einer vielleicht was dazu sagen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Februar 2017)

Hier mal die Geodaten zum Vergleich.
Den Rahmen mit alter Kettenstrebe würde  ich nicht kaufen!
Ich weiss nicht mal ob bei Trek noch eine neue Strebe verfügbar wäre.
Diese bekommst du aber nur mit Rechnung als Erstbesitzer, ein paar User hier haben zwischen 120 und 200 Euro dafür bezahlt.
Der Preis für den kompletten Rahmen für 395 Euro wäre allerdings schon OK.


----------



## ulli! (7. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Geodaten, aber nach der Tabelle müsste ich ein XL nehmen  Ich glaub ich hab irgendwo ein Denkfehler

Wenn mir von Rahmen mit alter Strebe (also die mit den aufgeschweisten Leitungshaltern) abgeraten wird fallen ca. 90 % der angebotenen Scratchs ausm Rennen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre wie oben geschrieben mit 196cm XL.
M würde schon passen bei dir.
Viele Streben haben schon Risse und die Besitzer merken noch gar nix davon.


----------



## Playlife8 (14. Februar 2017)

Bin gerade dabei evtl. mein Trek Scratch 9 Coil von 2010 in Grösse L zu verkaufen, sehr guter Zustand, praktisch alles umgebaut, komplettes Luftfahrwerk, 1x11 XT, DT Swiss 1750 LRS, Easton-Carbon-Lenker, XT Bremsen, Rock-Shocks 27,5 Gabel, usw....., falls jemand Interesse hat;

Evtl. auch in Einzelteilen abzugeben; Probefahrt in 85354 Freising jederzeit möglich;


----------



## Playlife8 (23. Februar 2017)

Falls wer was sucht das nicht von der Stange ist:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trek-Scratch...704286?hash=item361338819e:g:-RIAAOSwx6pYr0bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bdtme (7. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen günstigen Dämpfer (Luft) fürs 2010er Scratch ? Bisher war ein RP2 drin, bin also nicht verwöhnt ;-)


----------



## ElMojito (7. Mai 2017)

RS Monarch Plus RCT3 ( für Enduroeinsatz)
Wenn man noch dran kommt :

Vivid Air
CCDB Air

beide eher für Freeride....

Hatte den DHXrc4 Stahldämpfer auch für Touren und ich war zufrieden!


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Mai 2017)

Hätte eventuell einen Vivid abzugeben...


----------



## Django1985 (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
weiß jemand von den Experten jemand welche Teilenummer die äußere Mutter an der Achse vom Hinterbau hat und wo ich sie herbekommen kann? Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein 
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Juni 2017)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß jemand von den Experten jemand welche Teilenummer die äußere Mutter an der Achse vom Hinterbau hat und wo ich sie herbekommen kann? Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein
> Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!!!


Hier findest fast alles:
https://bike-alm.de/trek-scratch-2010-2011/


----------



## Django1985 (20. Juni 2017)

Danke!


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2017)

War letztens mal wieder auf dem Scratch unterwegs: viel geiler als mein Rotwild E1! Ich bleibe wohl noch ein wenig hier...


----------



## ATw (20. Juni 2017)

Meine Freundin und ich auch


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Juni 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## McFlury (21. Juni 2017)

@lipper-zipfel 

Was macht mein altes...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Juni 2017)

McFlury schrieb:


> @lipper-zipfel
> 
> Was macht mein altes...?


Das fährt immer noch mit Junior.
Bald gehts ins Vinschgau damit, er hat Spass und ist stolz auf sein Bike.


----------



## McFlury (21. Juni 2017)

Das freut mich!


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2017)

Eine Frage an die Fahrwerksexperten: Ich hab e im 2015er Rotwild e1 einen Fox Float X CTD. Macht es Sinn den mal im Scratch zu testen?
Das es funktioniert ist mir klar, aber sollte der von der Abstimmung gut zum Scratch passen?

Falls der gut ist überlege ich das Rotwild in Teilen zu verkaufen oder ans Scratch zu schrauben...


----------



## Marce007 (25. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte den Float X CTD schon im Scratch, allerdings passt er leider nicht ohne Bearbeiten der Wippe hinein. 
Von der Performance her war der prima. 
Man muss die Wippe im oberen Bereich des Dämpfers ausfeilen ca2-3mm


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2017)

Du hast geschrieben der war prima: was hast du jetzt drin?

Am Samstag wieder auf dem Scratch unterwegs und das ist so viel geiler als das Rotwild... 26" rules...


----------



## Marce007 (18. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist wieder der RP 23 drin, da das Scratch jetzt dem Junior gehört und ich auf ein Alutech Fanes gewechselt habe.
Bei den 50kg vom Sohnemann funktioniert auch der RP23 wunderbar.
In der Fanes hatte ich anfangs auch den Float X, habe aber nun auf einen Double Barrel Air gewechselt, das ist dann doch noch einmal ein Schritt nach vorne, gerade wenn man in der 95kg klasse spielt.
Hautsächlich wegen der einstellbaren HSC und HSR.

Und auch die Fanes ist 26" - 
26" rules definitely


----------



## t0obi (11. September 2017)

Hallo
Habe gedacht ich schreib mals hier rein, hätte noch einen Trek scratch Rahmen in L abzugeben (nur Haubptrahmen).
Vielleicht braucht wer von euch noch einen ;-).

lg


----------



## mcsonnenschein (15. September 2017)

Ich verkaufe auch einen Scratch Rahmen in Größe M


----------



## LarsLipp (1. November 2017)

Hi,

benötige ich einen RS Debon Air in M/M Tune oder M/L Tune? 
Mein derzeit vorhandener benötigt ne Wartung, da überlege ich gleich zu tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodymonkey (2. November 2017)

Hi, hätte einen professionell geschweissten Scratch Rahmen abzugeben Grösse L. Gebrpchen ist er an der üblichen Stelle wo die Leitungshalterung aufgeschweisst ist. Mein Schwiegervater kennt wen der beruflich Motorrad Rahmen schweisst aus ganz Europa. Hatte mir dann aber schon einen Spindrift Rahmen geholt nachdem er gebrochen ist. Er hat mir versichert dass der Rahmen an der Stelle nicht mehr brechen wird. Falls jemand interesse hat macht mir ein Angebot. Gerne auch mit neuem Laufrad 26" XT Nabe und DT Swiss Felge. Ahja, 2015 bekam der Rahmen neue Lager, sind noch voll i.O. Steuersatz hätte ich auch noch dazu falls benötigt.


----------



## DirtJoshi (11. Januar 2018)

Hab nen 2011 Scratch coil 9 rahmen angenommen ich würde den dämpfer gegen einen mit 200mm x 57mm tausche käme ich theoretisch auf ca.150mm federweg?


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Januar 2018)

Warum macht man sowas? Dann musst du ja auch ne Gabel mit weniger Federweg einbaun und das Tretlager ist am Boden... Häte eventuell nen Vivid in 216 abzugeben...


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Januar 2018)

DirtJoshi schrieb:


> Hab nen 2011 Scratch coil 9 rahmen angenommen ich würde den dämpfer gegen einen mit 200mm x 57mm tausche käme ich theoretisch auf ca.150mm federweg?


Theoretisch schon, praktisch nein.
175mm Federweg:63mm Dämpferhub=Übersetzungsverhältnis 2,77
2,77x53mm=147mm Federweg
Aber der Hinterbau sinkt ja schon um den 16mm kürzeren Dämpfer gehörig ab, meinst das macht Sinn für deine Geometrie?
Denke das sind dann auch so um die 44mm die du schon tiefer hängst, wird wohl bergauf dann ne hängende Geschichte werden.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2018)

Falls einer grad eben ließt: hat einer ein Schaltauge zu verkaufen? Falls ja bitte schnell ne PN an mich. Ich suche grad und will recht zügig bestellen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2018)

https://bike-alm.de/komponenten/rahmen/schaltaugen/schaltauge-trek-scratch-10798


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2018)

Danke für den Link. Hatte bei Bike24 bestellt und ist schon da und eingebaut. (Das Schaltwerk). Das Schaltauge war doch noch gerade...


----------



## NoDope61 (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
suche eine Kettenstrebe für ein TREK Scratch.
NUR OHNE RISSE!!

LG Günter


----------



## ElMojito (9. Juni 2018)

Der Roman hatte mir damals seine geliehen als meine kaputt war und mir so den Urlaub gerettet! Super Typ ;-)!
War noch die alte Variante.
Wenn er mitliest, wovon ich ausgehe, und die Strebe noch hat bzw. auch übrig hat, meldet er sich bestimmt.

Sonst ggf. Trek anschreiben, aber da wird kaum was auf Lager sein.. .


----------



## NoDope61 (9. Juni 2018)

Super danke.
Trek hat nichts mehr.


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Juni 2018)

Wollte Trek nicht Lebenslang die Strebe liefern? Ansonsten die alte ordentlich schweißen lassen.
Heute wieder mit dem Scratch unterwegs. Macht immer noch so viel Laune... OK, ne Speiche gerissen, dafür kann das Rad ja nix....


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Juni 2018)

Servus, danke für die Blumen.
Habe leider nur noch eine alte als Ersatz.
Aber Trek sollte schon noch welche haben, einfach mal Trek Deutschland anschreiben.


----------



## NoDope61 (10. Juni 2018)

Ein großer A- Händler aus Österreich sagte mir, dass Zrek keine mehr hat.
Würdest du deine hergeben?

LG


----------



## ElMojito (10. Juni 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news



Lies dir das mal durch und schreib Trek mal selber an...
Der Händler will vielleicht auch nur was neues verkaufen... will dem Händler natürlich nichts unterstellen, aber sicher ist sicher...


----------



## NoDope61 (10. Juni 2018)

Ok danke,
werde ich morgen mal machen.


----------



## NoDope61 (11. Juni 2018)

Kettestreben sind aus.
Ich werde ein Kulanzangebot für einen neuen aktuellen Rahmen über meinen Händler bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (11. Juni 2018)

Echt schade...
Aber wenn du mit der Lösung zufrieden bist, passts schon.


----------



## NoDope61 (11. Juni 2018)

Nicht wirklich, an den aktuellen Rahmen passen leider alle Anbauteile nicht mehr


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2018)

Dann doch schweißen lassen. Bin aber auch gespannt, was man dir für ein Angebot macht. Eventuell nen kompletten Scratch Rahmen kaufen. Oder ein günstiges Rad...


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. August 2018)

Junior hat sein Scratch wieder mal bewegt.


----------



## bender83 (30. August 2018)

Hey. Jetzt hat es meinen Bruder auch erwischt. Kettenstrebe auf beiden Seiten gebrochen. Habe ich richtig gelesen, Ersatz gibt es nicht mehr? Ist da bei Trek nach so langer Zeit überhaupt noch Garantie auf dem Rahmen?


----------



## LarsLipp (30. August 2018)

Schon die Verstärkte?


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. September 2018)

Hatte gerade Kontakt mit Trek.
Meine verstärkte ist wieder durch.
Es gibt keinen Ersatz mehr.


----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2018)

Puh, klingt ja übel. Ich hoffe meines noch ne Weile fahren zu können. Bin immer noch Happy mit dem Rad: Was machst du jetzt?


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. September 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Puh, klingt ja übel. Ich hoffe meines noch ne Weile fahren zu können. Bin immer noch Happy mit dem Rad: Was machst du jetzt?


Ich glaube ich verlege mich aufs Wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. September 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich verlege mich aufs Wandern


Macht Ihr ja eh einen Teil, wenn Ihr die Räder hochtragt... Ich glaube wir sind jetzt zu wenige um bei Trek da noch was zu bewegen: neue herstellen... 

Puh, hab bei meinem Rad dieses Jahr nochmal ein paar Kleinteile getauscht und noch ein paar 9-fach Teile: die wollte ich noch kaputt fahren. Poste dann mal, was es neues gibt und ob du zufrieden bist. Ich liebe mein Scratch immer noch!


----------



## bender83 (13. September 2018)

Jap, gibt keine mehr. Es war noch die erste Kettenstrebe, hat recht lange gehalten.  
Trek gibt aus Kulanz 20% auf einen neuen Rahmen nach Wahl. Nicht wirklich viel, das lässt sich ja schon fast schon so raushandeln. Aber der Hinterbau hatte ja nur eine beschränkte Garantie... Trek weiss wieso.  Zudem sind die jetzigen Bikes alles noch 26er und alles neu kaufen wird sau teuer, da es z.B. das Slash nur noch als 29er gibt. 
Er hat sich mittlerweile ein gebrauchtes Scratch mit neuer Schwinge gekauft.


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. November 2018)

Hier mein Neues:





Hat sich doch einiges in Sachen Geometrie getan.
Sind Welten im Vergleich zum alten Scratch.
Bin mehr als Begeistert !

Achja, bis auf die Sitzrohrklemmung konnte ich alles 1:1 verwenden.


----------



## LarsLipp (26. November 2018)

Gibt es da doch würdigen Ersatz? Das Last oder sogar Vorgänger wurden ja hier auch schon von anderen Scratchern gekauft. Muss doch mal eins von nem Kollegen fahren....

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät: was ist alles besser?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. November 2018)

Und es ist 26"? Spannend...


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. November 2018)

Ist der V1 Rahmen für 27,5"
Vorderrad 27,5"
Hinterrad 26" mit Link für gleich Geo wie wenn ich 27,5" Hinten fahren würde.
Um 1,5cm kürzere Kettenstrebe und 4cm mehr Reach bei XL im Vergleich zum Scratch.
Lenkwinkel 63,5 Grad, Sitzwinkel 76 Grad.
Bergab der Hammer im steile Gelände.
Mehr Sicherheit und schön wendig.
Der Hinterbau spricht super an und wird am Schluss progressiv, dadurch kannst dich an einer Kante oder auf einem Stein super abdrücken und die Energie geht nicht im Federweg verloren, ganz neues Gefühl.
Ahja und gleich mal 400Gr leichter.
Nur tragen lässt es sich nicht so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (29. Dezember 2019)

Deleted35614 schrieb:


> Hier mein Neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider wird das Bild nicht geöffnet. Was für ein Bike ist es? Muss mir auch bald Ersatz organisieren.


----------

